# NMM acción americana con muchísimo potencial



## CMarlow (4 Feb 2021)

Hola,

Conocéis Navios Maritime Partners (NMM)? Es una acción americana con muchísimo potencial. La empresa se dedica al transporte marítimo y en estos momentos estamos en el inicio de un super ciclo en el sector. Principalmente la idea es que hay una escasez enorme de barcos, las economías mundiales recuperándose, y las asiáticas a toda máquina. Eso hace que los precios de los fletes subas mucho. Esta situación durará al menos hasta mediados de 2023, cuando empiezan a funcionar los nuevos barcos que se están pidiendo en estos momentos. En ese tiempo NMM se va a llenar de dinero. Echadle un vistazo a este artículo de Seeking Alpha. El autor ve la acción en 400 USD, estando ahora entorno a 16!!

The New Navios Partners - My Favorite Play For The Supercycle (NYSE:NMM)

Yo he puesto una cuarta parte de mi cartera ahí. A ver que tal va.

Un saludo!

Edito para poner el artículo de seguimiento del autor:









Navios Maritime Partners' Merger Complete - Ready For The Next Double (NYSE:NMM)


Navios Maritime Partners' completion of its merger with Navios Containers on March 31 yields a company with the scale and stability to be valued at more than the sum of the parts.




seekingalpha.com





Edito para poner el tercer artículo de seguimiento del autor:









Navios Partners (NMM) Stock - Buy The Dip


Strong markets continue to push revenue and earnings expectations for Navios Partners (NMM) much higher.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## LUIS MARIN (4 Feb 2021)

Fíate tu


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Feb 2021)

Yo tengo algo metido en EPD (Entrerprise Products Partners) que es una naviera de trasporte de crudo. Ahora también en horas bajas pero con unos fundamentales de la polla y un dividendo acojonante (8%).

Estas inversiones contrarian molan, pero hay que tener mucha paciencia para que salgan bien


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo tengo algo metido en *EPD (Entrerprise Products Partners)* que es una naviera de trasporte de crudo. Ahora también en horas bajas pero con unos fundamentales de la polla y un dividendo acojonante (8%).
> 
> Estas inversiones contrarian molan, pero hay que tener mucha paciencia para que salgan bien



Paciencia indeed...


----------



## CMarlow (4 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo tengo algo metido en EPD (Entrerprise Products Partners) que es una naviera de trasporte de crudo. Ahora también en horas bajas pero con unos fundamentales de la polla y un dividendo acojonante (8%).
> 
> Estas inversiones contrarian molan, pero hay que tener mucha paciencia para que salgan bien



La miraré. Gracias!

Yo llevo bastante tiempo observando el mercado de transporte marítimo y es precisamente ahora cuando se inicia el superciclo. Después de varios años (10) de purgar el exceso de oferta de barcos, en estos momentos hay déficit. Y además la demanda no solo se mantiene, sino que está aumentando debido a varios factores. Creo que ahora es el momento de entrarle fuerte.

Un saludo


----------



## porca miseria (4 Feb 2021)

¿Un astillero yankee? ¿Eso no son solo contratos de defensa?


----------



## Jairuxo (5 Feb 2021)

Parece muy buena ya que llegó a cotizar en su día a 300 y pico pero eso del 8 x ciento de dividendo en degiro me marca 0.65 el dividendo...


----------



## CMarlow (5 Feb 2021)

porca miseria dijo:


> ¿Un astillero yankee? ¿Eso no son solo contratos de defensa?



Astillero? Defensa? Creo que te has equivocado de empresa. NMM se dedica al transporte marítimo. Le has echado un vistazo al link que puse en el primer post o has buscado algo de info sobre la empresa que comento?


----------



## CMarlow (5 Feb 2021)

Jairuxo dijo:


> Parece muy buena ya que llegó a cotizar en su día a 300 y pico pero eso del 8 x ciento de dividendo en degiro me marca 0.65 el dividendo...



Sí, en el anterior superciclo llegó a cotizar por encima de 300. Luego el mercado se llenó de barcos y todo el sector se fue a la m... Pero durante estos últimos 10 años esa sobreoferta se ha estado purgando y ahora estamos en el inicio de un nuevo superciclo. No sé si volverá a llegar a 300 de nuevo (aunque en el artículo que puse al principio dice que puede llegar a 400!) pero ahora cotiza a 16,XX y estoy seguro de que se puede hacer mucho dinero con esta acción. Mi precio objetivo está entre 150 y 200 usd.

El tema de los dividendos. Muchos brokers y muchas webs tienen info errónea. Incluso Interactive Brokers, que es con quien yo opero, tiene el dato mal. En estos momentos está pagando 0,2 usd. Lo que a precios de cierre de ayer es un 1,23% de rentabilidad.

El lunes, dentro de 3 días, presenta resultados. Y creo que va a haber movimientos fuertes en los próximos días.

Un saludo


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2021)

Segun entiedo la tesis es que hasta ahora la demanda de transporte maritimo habia caido
De aho que la accion que en 2018 estaba a 35$ haya pasado a 16$
Ahora se supone que va a haber una sobredemanda de transporte por lo que la accion subira hasta los 400$
Y a partir de 2023 la cosa se reajusta y volveria sobre los 35$


----------



## CMarlow (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> Segun entiedo la tesis es que hasta ahora la demanda de transporte maritimo habia caido
> De aho que la accion que en 2018 estaba a 35$ haya pasado a 16$
> Ahora se supone que va a haber una sobredemanda de transporte por lo que la accion subira hasta los 400$
> Y a partir de 2023 la cosa se reajusta y volveria sobre los 35$



Habrá aumento de demanda, recordemos que hace pocos meses se ha firmado el mayor tratado de libre comercio del mundo, el tratado Asia- Pacífico, y eso va a hacer que el comercio se incremente sustancialmente, como pasó cuando China entró en la Organización Mundial de Comercio en 2001. Pero lo que más influye es que hay una escasez de oferta, de barcos. Ahora mismo todos los astilleros del mundo están a tope con solicitudes que acaban de llegar, pero esos barcos no entrarán en activo hasta mediados de 2023. Esa ventana es la que va a hacer que las navieras bien situadas, como NMM, se llenen de dinero en los próximos 2 o 3 años. Recordemos que muchas veces firman contratos de varios años, fijando los precios al spot actual, que está en zona de máximos plurianual.


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Habrá aumento de demanda, recordemos que hace pocos meses se ha firmado el mayor tratado de libre comercio del mundo, el tratado Asia- Pacífico, y eso va a hacer que el comercio se incremente sustancialmente, como pasó cuando China entró en la Organización Mundial de Comercio en 2001. Pero lo que más influye es que hay una escasez de oferta, de barcos. Ahora mismo todos los astilleros del mundo están a tope con solicitudes que acaban de llegar, pero esos barcos no entrarán en activo hasta mediados de 2023. Esa ventana es la que va a hacer que las navieras bien situadas, como NMM, se llenen de dinero en los próximos 2 o 3 años. Recordemos que muchas veces firman contratos de varios años, fijando los precios al spot actual, que está en zona de máximos plurianual.



He encontrado estos dos articulos con mas informacion y que mas o menos apoyan tu teoria

Resurgen las cancelaciones de servicios portacontenedores, pero esta vez por escasez de capacidad

¿Cómo influirá la presidencia de Joe Biden en EE.UU. en la demanda de contenedores?


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Feb 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo con el OP en que el transporte marítimo ha estado excesivamente castigado. Podrán cerrarse el sector hotelero, o los vuelos comerciales, pero transporte de mercancías siempre habrá. Lo harán unos y otros, pero siempre habrá transporte ( salvo Mad Max en el que todo nos de igual). En teoría Biden iba a empujar el acuerdo comercial con europa... veremos

Finalmente me he animado con muy poquito unos 1.500 euros a ver como va. Me gustaría incluso haber cargado algo más, pero ahora mismo tengo una cartera demasiado dispersa. 

Suerte


----------



## CMarlow (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> He encontrado estos dos articulos con mas informacion y que mas o menos apoyan tu teoria
> 
> Resurgen las cancelaciones de servicios portacontenedores, pero esta vez por escasez de capacidad
> 
> ¿Cómo influirá la presidencia de Joe Biden en EE.UU. en la demanda de contenedores?



Gracias por la aportación! Esos artículos hablan solo de portacontenedores, pero el grueso de NMM es dry bulk (carbón, grano, mineral de hierro...) y ahí la situación es aún más drástica.


----------



## CMarlow (5 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el OP en que el transporte marítimo ha estado excesivamente castigado. Podrán cerrarse el sector hotelero, o los vuelos comerciales, pero transporte de mercancías siempre habrá. Lo harán unos y otros, pero siempre habrá transporte ( salvo Mad Max en el que todo nos de igual). En teoría Biden iba a empujar el acuerdo comercial con europa... veremos
> 
> Finalmente me he animado con muy poquito unos 1.500 euros a ver como va. Me gustaría incluso haber cargado algo más, pero ahora mismo tengo una cartera demasiado dispersa.
> 
> Suerte



Creo que vas a multiplicar varias veces la cantidad invertida. Yo voy a aumentar mi posición hoy, antes de los resultados del lunes. Un saludo!


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2021)

Bueno, pues yo ya estoy dentro
Acabo de comprar


----------



## CMarlow (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> Bueno, pues yo ya estoy dentro
> Acabo de comprar



Muy bien. Yo también he ampliado mi posición en la apertura. A ver que tal el lunes. Un saludo!


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Muy bien. Yo también he ampliado mi posición en la apertura. A ver que tal el lunes. Un saludo!



Es que por fundamentales la accion deberia estar a 35$
Me parece increible la cotizacion
No he metido mas dinero porque siempre te queda la duda de a saber si los fondos de inversion saben algo que los demas mortales no sabemos


----------



## CMarlow (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> Es que por fundamentales la accion deberia estar a 35$
> Me parece increible la cotizacion
> No he metido mas dinero porque siempre te queda la duda de a saber si los fondos de inversion saben algo que los demas mortales no sabemos



Yo creo que debería estar a mucho más que 35 usd. En el 2021 se espera que NMM gane entre 9 y 11 usd por acción. Eso es menos de PER 2 a precios actuales. Y en el 2022 se espera que el beneficio sea incluso ligeramente superior. Con ese cash la empresa puede liquidar la deuda que tiene, aumentar el dividendo y hacer recompras masivas de acciones. El valor fundamental es brutal!

Por qué no lo reconoce el mercado? Yo creo que principalmente porque es un sector demonizado. Hasta que estas empresas de transporte marítimo no muestren la fortaleza de sus negocios en las cuentas de resultados, los institucionales no entrarán. Es deep value. No llega con las expectativas a futuro. Esta semana estuve intercambiando mails con un conocido gestor de fondos en España y me decía que le parece una buena oportunidad, pero para un fondo la empresa modeliza riesgos que no pueden asumir. Es decir, teniendo los datos que tienen hasta ahora, no pueden entrar, aunque a medio plazo, cuando el dinero empiece a fluir a su balance, sí puedan hacerlo. Pero para entonces el precio será muy superior al actual.

Hay otro aspecto que hace que la gran mayoría de fondos no entren y es la baja capitalización. Para cualquier fondo de más de 100 millones, NMM es una small cap que se escapa de su rango. Sin embargo los inversores privados tenemos una flexibilidad que nos permite aprovechar estas oportunidades.

Un saludo


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Feb 2021)

Hoy un 5% arriba de momento


----------



## White calvin (5 Feb 2021)

Bueno pues estoy dentro, 3000 euritos a largo plazo


----------



## c0c0 (5 Feb 2021)

1700 dólares metidos, veremos qué tal funciona el asunto. Gracias por el aviso!


----------



## Hastur (5 Feb 2021)

Yo estoy dentro desde la apertura también. A ver como se porta. Gracias !


----------



## CMarlow (5 Feb 2021)

c0c0 dijo:


> 1700 dólares metidos, veremos qué tal funciona el asunto. Gracias por el aviso!



De nada!


----------



## Halfredico (5 Feb 2021)

Dentro tambien. Gracias!!


----------



## White calvin (8 Feb 2021)

12% el pre. Hasta los 50 aún nos queda


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> 12% el pre. Hasta los 50 aún nos queda



Sí, queda un poco. Aunque mi precio objetivo de venta está entre 150 y 200 usd! El superciclo en el transporte marítimo no ha hecho más que empezar. Cada vez hay más demanda y menos barcos y como resultado los índices de fletes son cada vez más elevados. El jueves pasado el índice de containers subió un 14%, en una temporada en la que debería estar en mínimos por la baja demanda en este período del año! Yo hoy voy a comprar un poco más.


----------



## jap01 (8 Feb 2021)

Esta la he mirado yo también, pero el broker me daba un aviso de que es un tipo de sociedad un poco raro, una especie de SL pero que no paga impuestos y en su lugar lo tienen que hacer los accionistas.

Alguno sabe como se gestiona esto desde España? Estará la opción de no hacer nada, pero lo mismo el día que pongas un pie en USA te trincan 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

jap01 dijo:


> Esta la he mirado yo también, pero el broker me daba un aviso de que es un tipo de sociedad un poco raro, una especie de SL pero que no paga impuestos y en su lugar lo tienen que hacer los accionistas.
> 
> Alguno sabe como se gestiona esto desde España? Estará la opción de no hacer nada, pero lo mismo el día que pongas un pie en USA te trincan
> 
> ...



Cómo???? Qué eso eso? Es la primera vez que lo escucho algo parecido. Podrías poner un pantallazo de ese aviso? Me suena de lo mas extraño!!


----------



## jap01 (8 Feb 2021)

Este es el aviso, luego al hacer el test de idoneidad es cuando encontré lo del tema de impuestos en Sociedades Limitadas Cotizadas USA


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

jap01 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 567459
> 
> Este es el aviso, luego al hacer el test de idoneidad es cuando encontré lo del tema de impuestos en Sociedades Limitadas Cotizadas USA
> 
> ...



A ver, no te estarás refiriendo a que tienes que firmar el formulario W 8-BEN? Míralo bien, porque lo que dices en el post anterior no tiene ningún sentido. Googlea lo de ese formulario que te comento. En todo caso, puedes poner un pantallazo de del aviso del test? Es que me suena tan raro...


----------



## Halfredico (8 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver, no te estarás refiriendo a que tienes que firmar el formulario W 8-BEN? Míralo bien, porque lo que dices en el post anterior no tiene ningún sentido. Googlea lo de ese formulario que te comento. En todo caso, puedes poner un pantallazo de del aviso del test? Es que me suena tan raro...



Es cierto lo que comenta, para activar ciertos productos en degiro tienes que hacer un test de 5 preguntas y acertar al menos 3 para activar poder utilizarlos. Imagino que es alguna imposición paternalista de la UE.


----------



## delta74 (8 Feb 2021)

es una l.p y los socios responden ilimitadamente de las deudas o algo así


----------



## jap01 (8 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver, no te estarás refiriendo a que tienes que firmar el formulario W 8-BEN? Míralo bien, porque lo que dices en el post anterior no tiene ningún sentido. Googlea lo de ese formulario que te comento. En todo caso, puedes poner un pantallazo de del aviso del test? Es que me suena tan raro...



No, no es el formulario ese. El pantallazo del test no lo tengo porque una vez que lo pasas no deja volver a repetirlo


----------



## White calvin (8 Feb 2021)

Yo lo hice el formulario y entre, la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de los de la sl


----------



## elKaiser (8 Feb 2021)

delta74 dijo:


> es una l.p y los socios responden ilimitadamente de las deudas o algo así



Me suena rarísimo; eso nunca puede cotizar en un mercado bursatil, en que respondes como mucho con lo invertido.

Es como una Sociedad Civil o en Comandita de aquí, que los socios responden con todos sus bienes.


----------



## White calvin (8 Feb 2021)

habeis puesto lo de la sl y se ha puesto en rojo

a que hora son los resultados?


----------



## Halfredico (8 Feb 2021)

Pues va a acabar en rojo. Hoy presentaba resultados, no? Ha ido mal?


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo tengo algo metido en EPD (Entrerprise Products Partners) que es una naviera de trasporte de crudo. Ahora también en horas bajas pero con unos fundamentales de la polla y un dividendo acojonante (8%).
> 
> Estas inversiones contrarian molan, pero hay que tener mucha paciencia para que salgan bien



Si hablamos de la misma empresa, es una midstream de tuberías no???


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Es cierto lo que comenta, para activar ciertos productos en degiro tienes que hacer un test de 5 preguntas y acertar al menos 3 para activar poder utilizarlos. Imagino que es alguna imposición paternalista de la UE.



Sí, claro, ese es el MIFID II. Pero no es a lo que se refiere el compañero


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

delta74 dijo:


> es una l.p y los socios responden ilimitadamente de las deudas o algo así



La primera vez en mi vida que oigo also así. Y eso que tengo un master en Mercados Financieros por el IEB!


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Pues va a acabar en rojo. Hoy presentaba resultados, no? Ha ido mal?



No va a subir todos los días. Lleva varios subiendo ya.

Los resultados no se han presentado hoy y aún no hay fecha. Me imagino que se retrasarán un poco porque están con el tema de la fusión con NMCI.


----------



## delta74 (8 Feb 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Me suena rarísimo; eso nunca puede cotizar en un mercado bursatil, en que respondes como mucho con lo invertido.
> 
> Es como una Sociedad Civil o en Comandita de aquí, que los socios responden con todos sus bienes.



si me he equivocado, son los socios que gestionan los que responden ilimitadamente, los otros lo que invierten


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No va a subir todos los días. Lleva varios subiendo ya.
> 
> Los resultados no se han presentado hoy y aún no hay fecha. Me imagino que se retrasarán un poco porque están con el tema de la fusión con NMCI.



De todo modos, no creo que vaya a subir como un cohete en 1 mes. No es una criptomoneda. El mercado tardará en reconocer el potencial que tiene porque es un sector que ha sido demonizado en los últimos años. Tal vez haya que esperar unos pocos trimestres. Pero la clave es coger la empresa ahora que está barata. Cuando el mercado reconozca el valor el precio será ya mucho más elevado.


----------



## delta74 (8 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La primera vez en mi vida que oigo also así. Y eso que tengo un master en Mercados Financieros por el IEB!



bueno, pues sabes si hay alguna obligacion fiscal para los accionistas de este tipo de sociedades o todo se limita a la parte del dividendo?


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

delta74 dijo:


> bueno, pues sabes si hay alguna obligacion fiscal para los accionistas de este tipo de sociedades o todo se limita a la parte del dividendo?



Como cualquier otra acción de una empresa cotizada en el mercado secundario, las obligaciones fiscales están relacionadas con ganancias del capital (dividendo, resultado de una compraventa, etc).


----------



## jap01 (8 Feb 2021)

Vaya debate que estoy montando.... 

Por lo que pillé, el tema era algo como lo que comentan en este enlace:

https://compraraccionesdebolsa.com/que-son-y-como-funcionan-las-master-limited-partnership/

Aunque aquí hablan de MLP y no de LP, que no se si será lo mismo o no.


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

jap01 dijo:


> Vaya debate que estoy montando....
> 
> Por lo que pillé, el tema era algo como lo que comentan en este enlace:
> 
> ...



NMM no es una MLP, es una LP


----------



## delta74 (8 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NMM no es una MLP, es una LP



esas empresas parecen que no pagan impuestos y lo hacen los accionistas, si un año ganan por ejemplo 1000 te asignan a tí la parte alícuota de tus acciones aunque no repartan todo el beneficio? y pagas por eso? o será solo con el dividendo e ya


----------



## Cuqui (8 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No va a subir todos los días. Lleva varios subiendo ya.
> 
> Los resultados no se han presentado hoy y aún no hay fecha. Me imagino que se retrasarán un poco porque están con el tema de la fusión con NMCI.



Yo queria pinzar nmci pero me sale en degiro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Feb 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Si hablamos de la misma empresa, es una midstream de tuberías no???



Sí es esa:

Home | Enterprise Products


----------



## Halfredico (8 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No va a subir todos los días. Lleva varios subiendo ya.
> 
> Los resultados no se han presentado hoy y aún no hay fecha. Me imagino que se retrasarán un poco porque están con el tema de la fusión con NMCI.



Lo decía porque en investing sale que presentaba resultados hoy.


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

delta74 dijo:


> esas empresas parecen que no pagan impuestos y lo hacen los accionistas, si un año ganan por ejemplo 1000 te asignan a tí la parte alícuota de tus acciones aunque no repartan todo el beneficio? y pagas por eso? o será solo con el dividendo e ya



Debe ser esto a lo que te refieres:

Navios Maritime Partners L.P. - Investors *

Según entiendo solo aplica a los residentes en US. Aquí ya pagas impuestos de todas todas.


----------



## CMarlow (8 Feb 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Lo decía porque en investing sale que presentaba resultados hoy.



Sí, es cierto, yo también pensaba que los iba a presentar hoy, pero parece que los retrasan por el tema del merge.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Feb 2021)

Hola,

Los precios anormalmente altos de los fletes ya aparecen como noticia de portada de El Economista:

La escasez de contenedores y unos fletes disparados amenazan con dar otro empujón a la inflación

Lo bueno es que la mayor parte de los barcos de NMM+NMCI firman contratos de larga duración (ente 1 y 2 años), por lo que todos los contratos que firmen ahora serán a esos precios altos asegurados durante los próximos trimestres. Va a entar mucho dinero a la caja. Recuerdo que el precio actual está a menos de PER 2 de los beneficios estimados para este año!

Un saludo


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (12 Feb 2021)

Me subo al barco con 200 acciones.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Feb 2021)

Ah, y os recuerdo que ahora debería ser la época en la que los fletes están más bajos, sin embargo están en máximos de muchos años. Después de CNY pueden ponerse por las nubes!


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 Feb 2021)

Estoy tentado a entrar, soy novato en bolsa.

Creo que por cada hilo que se abre con argumentos para entrar en un empresa, se deberían exponer también los posibles escenarios que podrían dar al traste con los planes.


----------



## Hastur (12 Feb 2021)

Desde luego tienes razón ! Que poca verguenza tiene esta gente.... a ver si se lo curran un poquito mas no??????

En fin ....


----------



## CMarlow (12 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Estoy tentado a entrar, soy novato en bolsa.
> 
> Creo que por cada hilo que se abre con argumentos para entrar en un empresa, se deberían exponer también los posibles escenarios que podrían dar al traste con los planes.



En el primer post enlacé un artículo de análisis muy completo. Échale un vistazo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 Feb 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Desde luego tienes razón ! Que poca verguenza tiene esta gente.... a ver si se lo curran un poquito mas no??????
> 
> En fin ....



A ver!! Yo agradezco la información, sobretodo por el aprendizaje, pero no deja de ser también un beneficio para el OP por el pump.


----------



## Hastur (12 Feb 2021)

El mejor aprendizaje es que no te juegues la paga en esto, es divertido y se puede ganar pero no es el plan de vida a largo ni el tipo de inversión para poner tu patrimonio (un poquito si que mola).


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 Feb 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> El mejor aprendizaje es que no te juegues la paga en esto, es divertido y se puede ganar pero no es el plan de vida a largo ni el tipo de inversión para poner tu patrimonio (un poquito si que mola).



Gracias, pero no pretendo que sea un plan de vida, ni siquiera me divierte; por eso pretendo que no sea un juego, sino una inversión bien fundamentada. De todas formas le voy a dedicar menos de un 10% de mi patrimonio y muy diversificado en inversiones máximo de 1000 euros.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> A ver!! Yo agradezco la información, sobretodo por el aprendizaje, pero no deja de ser también un beneficio para el OP por el pump.



En una acción como esta el pump que podemos hacer los cuatro pringadillos del foro es insignificante.

Cada uno debe tomar la decisión y ser responsable de sus decisiones. Hay gente que muy buenos consejos pero hay que contrastarlos.

La mejor inversión es aprender un poco de análisis técnico y fundamental, informarse bien del sector y de la acción, e ir con mucho cuidado

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (13 Feb 2021)

Este es un articulo de la OCU, lo aporto para comprobar lo que pueden variar los precios de los fletes dependiendo de la demanda, en este caso del petróleo.


*Euronav: la flota por sí sola debería valer 9 euros por acción*
*hace un mes* - miércoles, 13 de enero de 2021
La cotización de este transportista marítimo de petróleo ha perdido un 30% de su valor en el último año.
Pero al calor de una eventual salida de la crisis, la compañía podría recuperarse rápidamente. Acción barata, sólo recomendable para aquellos inversores pacientes que acepten su mayor riesgo.
COMPRE.
*Fuertes altibajos en las tarifas*
A principios de 2020, con la inercia de la industria china, las *tarifas de transporte de petróleo* cayeron muy por debajo del umbral de rentabilidad *(28.900 dólares para buques con una capacidad de 2 millones de barriles). Luego, con el exceso de oferta de petróleo en el mercado, la fuerte demanda de embarcaciones destinadas al almacenamiento de crudo provocó que se dispararan los precios hasta unos increíbles 250.000 dólares.*
Pero la alegría duró poco y, a partir de mayo, las tarifas sufrieron por los recortes de producción de los países de la OPEP + (lo que provocó una caída de la demanda de barcos), así como por el regreso al mercado de los barcos utilizados para almacenamiento. Por último, a finales de 2020, los precios del alquiler de navíos no se han beneficiado del habitual efecto estacional (aumento de la demanda de petróleo con la llegada del invierno al hemisferio norte).
*Beneficios y dividendos*
En el tercer trimestre de 2020, Euronav obtuvo un beneficio de 0,19 euros por acción. En los nueve primeros meses el *beneficio* acumulado asciende a *2,25 euros* por acción, el grupo ha distribuido *0,84 euros en dividendos* y ha recomprado el 5,1% de acciones propias.
Existe el riesgo de que la vuelta de los *confinamientos* haya provocado nuevas *pérdidas *en las cuentas del cuarto trimestre. Y el precio de reventa de las embarcaciones (de 5 a 10 años) ha caído entre un 15 y un 20% desde los máximos de mayo. Pero, incluso teniendo en cuenta estos factores negativos, solo por el *valor de la flota *la acción debería valer al menos 9 euros. Si acepta el mayor riesgo de esta acción y está dispuesto a esperar a la recuperación económica, puede comprar con una visión de largo plazo.


----------



## Iberseker (13 Feb 2021)

Mirad el gráfico de esta naviera: ZIM

Enviado desde mi SM-T210 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CMarlow (13 Feb 2021)

CALEIDOSCOPIO dijo:


> Este es un articulo de la OCU, lo aporto para comprobar lo que pueden variar los precios de los fletes dependiendo de la demanda, en este caso del petróleo.
> 
> 
> *Euronav: la flota por sí sola debería valer 9 euros por acción*
> ...




Gracias por la aportación! Desde luego hay variaciones en el precio de los fletes. Por eso hay que aprovechar cuando vienen de cara y suben. Creo que en el transporte de contenedores y de dry bulk aún vamos a ver precios en aumento durante varios trimestres, por la coyuntura que he comentado en varias ocasiones. De hecho los precios mantiene su tendencia al alza. Mayor demanda y menor oferta solo pueden significar una cosa.


----------



## CMarlow (13 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En una acción como esta el pump que podemos hacer los cuatro pringadillos del foro es insignificante.
> 
> Cada uno debe tomar la decisión y ser responsable de sus decisiones. Hay gente que muy buenos consejos pero hay que contrastarlos.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. La mejor inversión es aprender.


----------



## Hombredepaja (14 Feb 2021)

Ojo con esta empresa que no es para gente con problemas coronarios y de hipertensión. Unos apuntes:

Efectivamente como comentan algunos compañeros, NMM es un MLP con todo lo que eso implica, principalmente que las decisiones de gestión las toma NM que es la empresa matriz y la que tiene el control, empresa que por cierto está ya hace años rondando la quiebra.

Como NMM es una empresa que obtiene más del 90% de sus ingresos fuera de los EE.UU. el dividendo no está sujeto a retención en origen, lástima que cada vez el dividendo sea más reducido.

Angeliki Frangou es la persona que está al frente de todo el conglomerado del grupo Navios, los accionistas le importan un pimiento y lo único a lo que aspira es a tener cada vez más buques (ella cobra una comisión de gestión por cada barco) y a salvar de la quiebra a la matriz NM, si para ello necesita vender barcos a NMM a precios inflados lo hará, si necesita fusionar ambas compañías, también lo hará.

Sirva como ejemplo de la gestión de AF cuando hace años NMM le hizo un préstamo a NM al 5% de interés cuando la propia NMM se estaba financiando por encima del 8%!!! Un accionista llevó a la empresa a los tribunales, se acojonaron y cancelaron la operación.

Ahora mismo NMM está en proceso de fusión con NMCI (100% portacontenedores), el canje es 0,39 acciones de NMM por cada acción de NMCI, los que estén interesados en entrar antes deberían calcular cual de las dos acciones les interesa más comprar.

NNA es la división de petroleros del grupo, endeudada hasta las cejas y ahora mismo los chárter de este tipo de barcos están por los suelos y no se ve la luz al final del túnel, no se puede descartar una fusión con NMM para evitar la quiebra o que NMM se vea obligado a comprar a precios inflados alguno de los portacontenedores que tiene NNA.

Dicho esto, yo hace años que tengo acciones de NMM y os aconsejo que no os dejéis llevar por los cantos de sirena de precios objetivos de 400$, si bien es cierto que la empresa cotiza con muchísimo descuento con respecto a su NAV hay sobrados motivos para al menos una parte de ese descuento.


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (14 Feb 2021)

Gracias por la información, no lo sabia. Pego el enlace, pero por la empresa de contenedores se ha pagado una prima importante y ambas compañías han visto aumentada su cotización, si fuera negativa la fusión debería haber sido al revés. Respecto al transporte de petróleo no te discuto, yo mismo puse información de Euronav y su cotización esta por debajo del valor de la flota, porque se duda de los ingresos que pueda tener. 

Pero si no hay barcos y aumenta la demanda de mercancias los fletes van a subir, que destinen parte de los beneficios para sanear la parte menos rentable puede ser pero a mi personalmente no me hace falta que llegue a 100 dólares para que fuera una gran inversión.



Navios Maritime Partners L.P. And Navios Maritime Containers L.P. Announce Definitive Merger Agreement
_04 enev. 2021 08h32 HE _| *Fuente: *Navios Maritime Containers LP



MÓNACO, 4 de enero de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - Navios Maritime Partners LP ("Navios Partners") (NYSE: NMM) y Navios Maritime Containers LP ("Navios Containers") (NASDAQ: NMCI) anunciaron hoy que entraron en un acuerdo de fusión definitivo en virtud del cual Navios Partners adquirirá todas las unidades comunes de Navios Containers que cotizan en bolsa a cambio de unidades comunes de Navios Partners (la “Transacción”). 
Según los términos de la Transacción, los partícipes públicos de Navios Containers recibirán 0,39 de una unidad común de Navios Partners por cada unidad común pendiente de Navios Containers. Basado en el precio de cierre del 31 de diciembre de 2020 de Navios Partners, esta relación de intercambio proporciona a los partícipes públicos una contraprestación valorada en $ 4,37 por unidad común de Navios Containers. Este valor representa una prima del 102,2% sobre el precio de cierre de Navios Containers el 13 de noviembre de 2020, el último día de negociación antes de que Navios Partners anunciara su propuesta de adquirir todas las unidades comunes de propiedad pública de Navios Containers y una prima del 6,5% para Navios Containers precio de cierre al 31 de diciembre de 2020. Además, representa una prima de 168.1% al precio promedio ponderado por volumen de 120 días de las unidades comunes de Navios Containers para el período que finaliza el 31 de diciembre de 2020.
Se espera que la Transacción:

Simplificar la estructura organizativa y de capital
Genere ahorros significativos en los costos de las empresas públicas
Reducir el costo de capital, aumentando la liquidez comercial, la flotación y el acceso a los mercados de capital.
Construir escala a través de una base de activos más amplia y diversificada capaz de generar una mayor capacidad de ganancias
Mejorar el perfil crediticio aumentando la retención de efectivo para respaldar el crecimiento y el desapalancamiento
Aumentar el valor de la garantía para ayudar a refinanciar los vencimientos de la deuda.
Brindar a todos los partícipes públicos de Navios Containers la oportunidad de continuar participando en la compañía combinada.
Se


----------



## castolo (14 Feb 2021)

la compré la semana pasada, tambien compré seanergy maritime(ship). Seanergy ya he doblado y no pienso vender aún, nmm esperando que pegue el petardazo, que seguro llegará.


----------



## Hombredepaja (14 Feb 2021)

castolo dijo:


> la compré la semana pasada, tambien compré seanergy maritime(ship). Seanergy ya he doblado y no pienso vender aún, nmm esperando que pegue el petardazo, que seguro llegará.



Ojo con Seanergy no es un chicharro es un chicharrón, NMM por lo menos cotiza con un importante descuento respecto al NAV, Seanergy al contrario, múltiplos brutales, hace semanas evitaron la bancarrota por los pelos, en breve tocará nueva ampliación de capital y dilución de los accionistas, es lo que mejor saben hacer. "Beware of Greeks bearing gifts"

Por otra parte, teniendo en cuenta la locura actual del mercado, tampoco descarto que multiplique x3 su valor, sólo hay que ver la cotización de TopShips.


----------



## castolo (14 Feb 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Ojo con Seanergy no es un chicharro es un chicharrón, NMM por lo menos cotiza con un importante descuento respecto al NAV, Seanergy al contrario, múltiplos brutales, hace semanas evitaron la bancarrota por los pelos, en breve tocará nueva ampliación de capital y dilución de los accionistas, es lo que mejor saben hacer. "Beware of Greeks bearing gifts"
> 
> Por otra parte, teniendo en cuenta la locura actual del mercado, tampoco descarto que multiplique x3 su valor, sólo hay que ver la cotización de TopShips.



No te digo que no, pero el mercado ahora mismo carece casi de toda lógica. Igualmente estoy posicionado sólo con las ganancias ahora mismo, así que no me preocupa mucho, pero creo que va a seguir subiendo y bastante. Como les de por mencionarla a los de reddit, con lo poco que capitaliza se puede ir a las nubes, ahora que parece que el mercado funciona a golpe de hype.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Feb 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Ojo con esta empresa que no es para gente con problemas coronarios y de hipertensión. Unos apuntes:
> 
> Efectivamente como comentan algunos compañeros, NMM es un MLP con todo lo que eso implica, principalmente que las decisiones de gestión las toma NM que es la empresa matriz y la que tiene el control, empresa que por cierto está ya hace años rondando la quiebra.
> 
> ...



Yo hace años que sigo también el sector y es verdad que Angeliki Frangou tiene muy mala fama, pero al final no parece que lo esté haciendo tan mal, comparándola con el resto de navieras. Lo que pasa es que cuando el sector está por los suelos, todo son problemas. Pero ahora precisamente el viento viene de popa y hay que aprovechar la racha. Oportunidades así solo se ven cada 10 años, como hemos comprobado en el último ciclo.

Dicho esto, obviamente todos los que decidan comprar han de hacerlo después de estudiar detenidamente la empresa y el sector. Cada uno es responsable de sus propias inversiones. Yo, personalmente, duermo muy tranquilo teniendo una posición enorme en NMM. Y eso que vivo de esto y todo mi patrimonio está invertido en bolsa.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Feb 2021)

Hola,

Enlazo este artículo que da una visión sobre el dry bulk. Resumidamente, lo que ya hemos comentado antes: oferta de barcos decreciente y demanda de fletes creciente, lo que da como resultado un incremento notable en el coste del transporte durante los próximos trimestres.

2021 Dry Bulk Shipping Outlook - My Most Bullish Forecast Ever

Un saludo


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (17 Feb 2021)

The New Navios Partners - My Favorite Play For The Supercycle (NYSE:NMM)


----------



## juagse (18 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Conocéis Navios Maritime Partners (NMM)? Es una acción americana con muchísimo potencial. La empresa se dedica al transporte marítimo y en estos momentos estamos en el inicio de un super ciclo en el sector. Principalmente la idea es que hay una escasez enorme de barcos, las economías mundiales recuperándose, y las asiáticas a toda máquina. Eso hace que los precios de los fletes subas mucho. Esta situación durará al menos hasta mediados de 2023, cuando empiezan a funcionar los nuevos barcos que se están pidiendo en estos momentos. En ese tiempo NMM se va a llenar de dinero. Echadle un vistazo a este artículo de Seeking Alpha. El autor ve la acción en 400 USD, estando ahora entorno a 16!!
> 
> ...



Hola! Los fletes ya estan bajando...


----------



## CMarlow (18 Feb 2021)

juagse dijo:


> Hola! Los fletes ya estan bajando...



Perdona, de dónde sacas la info? Porque el Global Container Freight Index se mantiene lateral y el Baltic Exchange Dry Indix de hecho está subiendo (ayer se marcó un +17%!!). Por otro lado, que haya fluctuaciones arriba y abajo no significa que la tendencia a medio plazo vaya a cambiar.


----------



## juagse (18 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Perdona, de dónde sacas la info? Porque el Global Container Freight Index se mantiene lateral y el Baltic Exchange Dry Indix de hecho está subiendo (ayer se marcó un +17%!!). Por otro lado, que haya fluctuaciones arriba y abajo no significa que la tendencia a medio plazo vaya a cambiar.



Hola, estará subiendo por otra cosa, yo te digo que en diciembre traerme un contenedor me cosataba 9000$ cuando antes costaba 800$ ahora cuesta 2000$ pero no 9000$... cuanto crees que costará este verano??? PISTA (menos aun)

PD: Reflota si estoy equivocado y te invito a una cerveza!


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (18 Feb 2021)

Vamos a ver, 9000 euros es una pasada, al igual que pagar 250.000 euros como puse en un articulo sobre EURONAV, anomalías del mercado que nos dicen lo que puede fluctuar el mercado al ser poco elástico, yo también he enviado containers a un precio de 1200 euros hace unos 3 años precio medio y envíos RO-RO, en estos últimos si había mucha demanda se adelantaba la salida de los barcos una semana o se atrasaba pero los precios han sido siempre los mismos, impuesto al fuel, subida de precio, la única bajada era el cambio de moneda si el euro estaba fuerte. Voy a hablar con la persona que contrataba los fletes, sigo en contacto y me envía próximas salidas y he visto que las han incrementado. Np soy experto ni nada pero si hay demanda y menos barcos, el precio debe subir.


----------



## juagse (18 Feb 2021)

CALEIDOSCOPIO dijo:


> Vamos a ver, 9000 euros es una pasada, al igual que pagar 250.000 euros como puse en un articulo sobre EURONAV, anomalías del mercado que nos dicen lo que puede fluctuar el mercado al ser poco elástico, yo también he enviado containers a un precio de 1200 euros hace unos 3 años precio medio y envíos RO-RO, en estos últimos si había mucha demanda se adelantaba la salida de los barcos una semana o se atrasaba pero los precios han sido siempre los mismos, impuesto al fuel, subida de precio, la única bajada era el cambio de moneda si el euro estaba fuerte. Voy a hablar con la persona que contrataba los fletes, sigo en contacto y me envía próximas salidas y he visto que las han incrementado. Np soy experto ni nada pero si hay demanda y menos barcos, el precio debe subir.



Las ha habido antes del año nuevo Chino, ya no hay tanta demanda, pregúntale y confirmas


----------



## CMarlow (18 Feb 2021)

juagse dijo:


> Las ha habido antes del año nuevo Chino, ya no hay tanta demanda, pregúntale y confirmas



Es que en este momento los precios deberían estar por los suelos por el CNY, pero no es así. Vamos a ver que pasa dentro de un par de semanas. De todos modos, no todo es contenedores. El dry bulk probablemente siga aumentando durante los próximos meses. Es que es muy fácil, no hay barcos y los nuevos llegarán dentro de 2 o 3 años. Y con la normalización de la economía, toda la inversión pública en infraestructuras a modo de estímulos y el tratado de libre comercio Asia-Pacífico, la demanda va a aumentar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Feb 2021)

Entre hoy en NMM. Creo que va a ser un pelotazo si se tiene paciencia y sangre fría para dejar correr las ganancias


----------



## CMarlow (19 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Entre hoy en NMM. Creo que va a ser un pelotazo si se tiene paciencia y sangre fría para dejar correr las ganancias



Efectivamente, que una acción suba mucho no quiere decir que todo el mundo que invierta en ella se forre, porque hay que tener las cosas claras y aguantar la subida sin vender. Cuál es tu precio objetivo?


----------



## CMarlow (19 Feb 2021)

juagse dijo:


> Hola, estará subiendo por otra cosa, yo te digo que en diciembre traerme un contenedor me cosataba 9000$ cuando antes costaba 800$ ahora cuesta 2000$ pero no 9000$... cuanto crees que costará este verano??? PISTA (menos aun)
> 
> PD: Reflota si estoy equivocado y te invito a una cerveza!



Por otro lado, como sabrás, las navieras como NMM hacen contratos de alquiler de los buques por plazos de 1, 2 y 3 años, al spot del momento en el que se firme. NMM ha estado renovando sus contratos en estas últimas semanas/meses, por lo que se han asegurado precios muy altos para los próximos trimestres.


----------



## juagse (19 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Por otro lado, como sabrás, las navieras como NMM hacen contratos de alquiler de los buques por plazos de 1, 2 y 3 años, al spot del momento en el que se firme. NMM ha estado renovando sus contratos en estas últimas semanas/meses, por lo que se han asegurado precios muy altos para los próximos trimestres.



Puede ser! pero yo pienso que no, este verano veremos precios en torno a los 1000$ contenedor, pero es verdad lo que dices en el otro post, que no solo son contenedores


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Efectivamente, que una acción suba mucho no quiere decir que todo el mundo que invierta en ella se forre, porque hay que tener las cosas claras y aguantar la subida sin vender. Cuál es tu precio objetivo?




No tengo un precio objetivo como tal, más bien voy a seguir muy de cerca si los rates siguen por las nubes, la guidance que dan en los próximos trimestres, que van a hacer con la montaña de cashflow que les llegue y demás. En definitiva que mientras las artes sigan a niveles tan altos y no sienta que los ejecutas hacen alguna subnormalidad grande, voy a dejarla correr. Si es que está a PER 2 o así, y con un viento de cola enorme. Va a hacer lo mismo que hizo danaos hace unos meses


----------



## CMarlow (19 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No tengo un precio objetivo como tal, más bien voy a seguir muy de cerca si los rates siguen por las nubes, la guidance que dan en los próximos trimestres, que van a hacer con la montaña de cashflow que les llegue y demás. En definitiva que mientras las artes sigan a niveles tan altos y no sienta que los ejecutas hacen alguna subnormalidad grande, voy a dejarla correr. Si es que está a PER 2 o así, y con un viento de cola enorme. Va a hacer lo mismo que hizo danaos hace unos meses



Lo que ha hecho Danaos lo ha hecho NMCI, multiplicando por casi 10 y subiendo. Lo interesante es el merge, que fijaron hace un par de meses a un ratio de 0,39 a 1. Aún no han anunciado los detalles finales, y por eso se retrasa el anuncio de los resultados anuales. Cuando el mercado se de cuenta de la situación, espero que NMM de un tirón bueno hacia arriba.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Feb 2021)

Hola,

El índice Harpex, de fletes de contenedores, sigue subiendo. Y más que le queda, parece!

Harper Petersen & Co

Esto permitirá a NMCI continuar asegurando contratos de largo plazo a unos precios excelente.

Por otro lado, se ha fijado la votación para la aprobación del merge por parte de los shareholders de NMCI para el día 24 de marzo.

Un saludo


----------



## bientop (20 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> El índice Harpex, de fletes de contenedores, sigue subiendo. Y más que le queda, parece!
> 
> ...



Hasta pasado el merge no van a presentar resultados?


----------



## CMarlow (20 Feb 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Hasta pasado el merge no van a presentar resultados?



No tengo ni idea. Pero es posible. Es una situación especial que va a causar un gran impacto (positivo) en la empresa.


----------



## Hombredepaja (20 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> El índice Harpex, de fletes de contenedores, sigue subiendo. Y más que le queda, parece!
> 
> ...



Ojo que el índice es de flete de barcos portacontenedores, no de contenedores a secas, aunque si sube el precio de unos debería subir también el de los otros.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Feb 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Ojo que el índice es de flete de barcos portacontenedores, no de contenedores a secas, aunque si sube el precio de unos debería subir también el de los otros.



Claro, es que lo que concierne a NMM/NMCI es el precio de los fletes de barcos, porque ellos lo que tienen son barcos.


----------



## CMarlow (22 Feb 2021)

Hoy he ampliado un poco la posición. Creo que podríamos ver un estallido hacia arriba dentro de no mucho. Hay varios catalizadores que pueden entrar en funcionamiento en los próximos días/semanas. En particular: precios de fletes al alza, guidance para el 2021, anuncio de contratos cerrados a precios altos, aumento de dividendo, posible recompra de acciones (tienen la posibilidad de recomprar hasta 50 millones de USD en acciones, y la empresa capitaliza a 200), amortización de buena parte de la deuda y confirmación del merge con NMCI.


----------



## the lord of the bricks (23 Feb 2021)

Se está hundiendo, - 7%


----------



## CMarlow (23 Feb 2021)

the lord of the bricks dijo:


> Se está hundiendo, - 7%



Sí, como muchas en el mercado americano hoy, tuvo una caída pronunciada en los primeros compases de la sesión, que después fue recuperando. Pero eso no significa nada especial. Los fundaméntales y la tesis no cambian.


----------



## the lord of the bricks (24 Feb 2021)

Se ha recuperado, +7%


----------



## CMarlow (24 Feb 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Hoy subiendo un 5'71℅
> He entrado en esta acción a 17 dólares.



Ayer fue un buen día para entrar. Yo volví a comprar en los 16 bajos.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Feb 2021)

the lord of the bricks dijo:


> Se ha recuperado, +7%



La volatilidad diaria es poco significativa para la estrategia que se plante en este caso. Ni que ayer llegara a bajar un 7% al principio de la sesión ni que hoy suba otro tanto me importa demasiado. Se está moviendo en un canal lateral, relajando indicadores técnicos. Lo interesante vendrá cuando rompa el canal y siga escalando en la tendencia alcista de fondo, al calor de la info fundamental que va saliendo.


----------



## Beto (24 Feb 2021)

A mi degiro no me deja comprar aún....debo ser muy novato....


----------



## CMarlow (25 Feb 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> No cayó mucho mas de 16'93 no? Es a lo que la llegué a ver yo.
> Puse en la apertura una orden a 17 euros y a la hora la fui a revisar por si la bajaba algo mas y ya era accionista. De momento bien, los argumentos del foro me han convencido.



Marcó mínimo de la sesión en 16,06. Yo compré en 16,20.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Feb 2021)

Hoy se ido todo para bajo por la subida de los bonos americanos


----------



## CMarlow (27 Feb 2021)

Hola,

Efectivamente los precios de los fletes de dry bulk son esenciales para el buen desarrollo de la acción, pero no son el único componente que va a hacer al precio moverse.

Por una parte está el merge con NMCI, que se da por hecho pero aún no está votado por la junta de accionistas de NMCI. Si se lleva a cabo hará que la evolución de los fletes de barcos portacontenedores también sea determinante para la nueva NMM. Y todo indica que van a seguir al alza, aportando aún más cash flow a las arcas de la nueva NMM que su parte de dry bulk.

Por otra parte, un aspecto fundamental es qué va a hacer AF con todo el cash que le va a entrar este año y en años sucesivos. A pesar de toda la mala prensa que tiene, creo que es una estratega mucho mejor de lo que algunos piensan. Y tiene ciertos incentivos para hacer que la acción suba de precio. En el artículo que linke en el primer post se habla de eso. Si empieza a bajar deuda, subir el dividendo y hacer recompras fuertes de acciones, NMM puede subir como la espuma.

Por último, en estos momentos el sector marítimo está denostado, pero si después de varios trimestres excelentes los inversores institucionales empiezan a fijarse en él, también impulsará a las empresas mejor posicionadas. Y NMM es una de ellas.

Un saludo.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Feb 2021)

Los precios de fletes de contenedores siguen subiendo una semana más:

Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Feb 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Efectivamente los precios de los fletes de dry bulk son esenciales para el buen desarrollo de la acción, pero no son el único componente que va a hacer al precio moverse.
> 
> ...



Para mí, con la.montana de cash que les va a entrar y el descuento enorme con el NAV y el PER de mierda, tendría que ponerse a recomprar a dos manos


----------



## CMarlow (1 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Para mí, con la.montana de cash que les va a entrar y el descuento enorme con el NAV y el PER de mierda, tendría que ponerse a recomprar a dos manos



Sí. Desde luego tienen un descuento brutal que hace que recomprar acciones sea una excelente opción. Pero bajar deuda también es importante, para ser una empresa más "invertible" de cara a institucionales. Y subir dividendos también es un signo de fortaleza que atraer a un tipo de inversores. Vamos, que las cosas están con mucho viento de cola.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí. Desde luego tienen un descuento brutal que hace que recomprar acciones sea una excelente opción. Pero bajar deuda también es importante, para ser una empresa más "invertible" de cara a institucionales. Y subir dividendos también es un signo de fortaleza que atraer a un tipo de inversores. Vamos, que las cosas están con mucho viento de cola.



Con toda la pasta que va a entrar puede hacer las tres cosas a la vez sin problema. Yo personalmente no me centraría tanto en dividendos ahora mismo, pero es una cosa de preferencias. Mira Danaos las pedazo recompras que hizo y como la cotización respondió en bolaa


----------



## SrButanero (1 Mar 2021)

¿La seguís viendo a buen precio NMM?


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Mar 2021)

SrButanero dijo:


> ¿La seguís viendo a buen precio NMM?



Esto solo está empezando. Es un momento cojonudo para entrar ahora (yo entre apenas un 5/10% por debajo y feliz de la vida)


----------



## CMarlow (1 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Con toda la pasta que va a entrar puede hacer las tres cosas a la vez sin problema. Yo personalmente no me centraría tanto en dividendos ahora mismo, pero es una cosa de preferencias. Mira Danaos las pedazo recompras que hizo y como la cotización respondió en bolaa



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. A ver si en la presentación de resultados (aún sin fecha) AF da indicaciones de cuales son sus planes.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Mar 2021)

SrButanero dijo:


> ¿La seguís viendo a buen precio NMM?



Sí, está haciendo un movimiento lateral. Es bueno ir entrando, quizá aprovechando cualquier pequeña caída. Se ve la fortaleza con la que responde en las pequeñas caídas que ha ido teniendo estos últimos días: inmediatamente rebota. En cualquier momento rompe al alza y ya es posible que no la volvamos a ver a estos precios en mucho tiempo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Mar 2021)

Subiendo un 9%... a lo mejor empieza a despegar. Si alguien quiere subirse al barco que se de prisa


----------



## CMarlow (2 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Subiendo un 9%... a lo mejor empieza a despegar. Si alguien quiere subirse al barco que se de prisa



Sí, rompiendo el canal lateral. A ver cómo evoluciona.


----------



## Strategos (2 Mar 2021)

Yo me meti hace unos días tambien. Gracias por la recomendación. 

Alguna empresa además de esta de barquitos que veais interesante tambien?


----------



## Cuqui (2 Mar 2021)

Strategos dijo:


> Yo me meti hace unos días tambien. Gracias por la recomendación.
> 
> Alguna empresa además de esta de barquitos que veais interesante tambien?



Yo llevo NM desde hace un tiempo por la tendencia, y tengo por mirar euroseas (ESEA).


----------



## Camaro SS (2 Mar 2021)

Que plataformas usais para invertir en acciones de usa que sea fiable?


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Mar 2021)

Strategos dijo:


> Yo me meti hace unos días tambien. Gracias por la recomendación.
> 
> Alguna empresa además de esta de barquitos que veais interesante tambien?



ZIM


----------



## CMarlow (2 Mar 2021)

Strategos dijo:


> Yo me meti hace unos días tambien. Gracias por la recomendación.
> 
> Alguna empresa además de esta de barquitos que veais interesante tambien?



De nada. Esto es lo bueno de compartir info, que todos tenemos la opción de beneficiarnos.

Yo estoy en TGP, pero es otra historia totalmente distinta a la de NMM. Aunque muy recomendable.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Mar 2021)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Que plataformas usais para invertir en acciones de usa que sea fiable?



Yo uso Interactive Brokers para todo. Para mi es el mejor broker en todos los aspectos: precios, mercados y productos que ofrece, plataforma, seguridad...


----------



## filets (3 Mar 2021)

He estado investigando la empresa
Es filial de NM, empresa griega pero que cotiza en NYSE
NMM hizo un reverse split en mayo de 2019 1:15
Eso sginifica que SI TODO VA BIEN y vuelve a como estaba hace 5 años la accion se deberia revalorizar por 8


----------



## SrButanero (3 Mar 2021)

Yo aún sigo dudando en cuál entrar... No sé si ZIM, ESEA o NMM...


----------



## Strategos (3 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> ZIM



Interesante ZIM, me he ido a tu cartera a ver si la habias analizado, pero no lo he visto. A ver si te animas y haces uno de tus buenos analisis.


----------



## SrButanero (4 Mar 2021)

NMM ha tocado hace un rato los 16,64. Caída de ajuste y quizás hasta punto de entrada


----------



## CMarlow (4 Mar 2021)

SrButanero dijo:


> NMM ha tocado hace un rato los 16,64, caída de ajuste y quizás hasta punto de entrada



Buena oportunidad para entrar, sí.


----------



## CMarlow (4 Mar 2021)

No tiene por qué. Depende de lo que haga AF con la marea de cash que el va a entrar en los próximos 2 o 3 años. Con recompras fuertes y subida potente del dividendo, la acción se pone en 3 dígitos fácil.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 Mar 2021)

pillo sitio en posible hilo mitico


----------



## Verdes (4 Mar 2021)

Entrada de primer paquete 17, gracias por la recomendación!


----------



## Cormac (4 Mar 2021)

Acabo de entrar con mi tercer paquete, esta vez a 18.


----------



## the lord of the bricks (4 Mar 2021)

-9%


----------



## SrButanero (4 Mar 2021)

the lord of the bricks dijo:


> -9%



Cierto, pero hoy también hay que tener en cuenta la importante bajada del NASDAQ que no ayuda demasiado.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Mar 2021)

Hoy parece que hay un poco de pánico vendedor... Está todo rojeras


----------



## no_me_consta (4 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Acabo de entrar con mi tercer paquete, esta vez a 18.



Mítico por qué se va a los infiernos o lo contrario?

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanmas (4 Mar 2021)

En apertura el típico movimiento de limpieza de stops y luego rebote desde niveles 17$. No he entrado por unos céntimos. 

Veremos si mañana hay chance


----------



## CMarlow (5 Mar 2021)

Mira, pego una fragmento del artículo que linké en el primer post:



"The matriarch of the Navios universe of companies, Angeliki Frangou (AF), holds NMM incentive distribution rights through one of her affiliated companies. The holder of these rights gets an extra portion of all distributions above $6.03 per quarter and up to 50% of all distributions over $7.875.

Although this may seem wildly out of reach it really isn't. With $250M worth of cash generation expected in 2021, and a market cap of only $260M for the new NMM at Friday’s closing price, NMM could theoretically buy back 95% of their shares at current prices with 2021 cash flows and pay out 2022 cash flows as dividends on the remaining shares resulting in mind-boggling IDR payments to AF.

In practice, buying this many shares is almost impossible to do because as soon as NMM starts buying any meaningful amount of shares the NMM price will skyrocket. Without buying shares, NMM would need to grow operating cash from $250M per year to around $640M per year to afford an $8 per quarter dividend. Assuming no additional ships, this will only be possible if shipping rates on NMM’s fleet increase about 70% from expected 2021 levels (unlikely but not impossible if the market gets really hot).

Although it would be nearly impossible to buy back the 95% mentioned, NMM could buy back a meaningful amount of shares over the coming months and years and meaningfully reduce the amount of free cash generation needed to hit the IDR payment tiers. A 2 part strategy of buying both shares and ships combined with a hot market could very well put AF in striking distance of ratcheting up the dividend and giving herself the biggest payday she has ever had. If she pulls this off, it will be incredibly well deserved. Kudos to her.

Should this come to pass, anybody that buys NMM at today’s levels and holds it until the IDRs are in the money (starting at a $6.04 per quarter in dividends) would see at least a 10X appreciation on their NMM shares and likely closer to 30X. I see this 30X scenario as a distinct possibility as management has a huge incentive to bring the IDRs into the money and has the cash flow in the coming years to make it possible through share repurchases. I believe that NMM was actually ready to execute on this plan with their $50M repurchase authorization in January 2019 but immediately ran into the Brumadinho Dam disaster black swan event that spring and then COVID the year after so very few shares were actually repurchased. I expect to see this authorization renewed in 2021 as NMM now has the means to actually utilize such an authorization. 2021 could be the year of huge buybacks."



Que esto vaya a suceder, obviamente, ahora mismo nadie lo sabe. Pero es posible. Habrá que esperar a la presentación de resultados, a ver si AF da alguna pista de por dónde van a ir las cosas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mira, pego una fragmento del artículo que linké en el primer post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siguen los rates haciendo nuevos maximos esta semana?


----------



## SrButanero (5 Mar 2021)

16,65$ me sale ahora en preapertura.


----------



## the lord of the bricks (5 Mar 2021)

Hoy otro buen guantazo


----------



## SrButanero (5 Mar 2021)

the lord of the bricks dijo:


> Hoy otro buen guantazo



Semana bastante mala para el NASDAQ, no ayuda demasiado.


----------



## juanmas (5 Mar 2021)

Está el mercado que mete miedo, aún así hoy me he decidido y he entrado en dos acciones del sector

NMM primera posición 200*17$ - si rompe soporte 17$, preparada segunda carga 400*14.5$
GLNG carga completa 600*10.35$ Se apoya en un fuerte soporte, pero como la cotización depende mucho del apalancamiento del valor en NFE (-20% marzo), no hay que descartar que pudiera caer hasta los 9$.

Cuando entré parecían buenos precios, ahora ya no lo son tanto.

El lunes más y mejor, espero.


----------



## SrButanero (5 Mar 2021)

¿Te refieres a NMM con lo de "Si rompe 21"? Yo hoy en hecho intradía con NMM y bien.


----------



## CMarlow (5 Mar 2021)

El Harpex (contenedores) sigue subiendo esta semana, en máximos de los últimos 10 años.

Harper Petersen & Co

Y el Baltic (dry bulk) no estaba tan alto en marzo desde hace 10 años también (2011). Recordemos que el precio de los fletes de dry bulk se mueve de forma estacional, siendo esta época la más baja del año.

Baltic Exchange Dry Index | 1985-2021 Data | 2022-2023 Forecast | Price | Quote

Todo apunta a que los rates van a seguir subiendo. Estamos al inicio del superciclo!


----------



## juanmas (6 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El Harpex (contenedores) sigue subiendo esta semana, en máximos de los últimos 10 años.
> 
> Harper Petersen & Co
> 
> ...



Todo apunta a un superciclo de unos dos años, al menos en GL. Algún otro player que todavía esté en precio para entrarle?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (6 Mar 2021)

He mirado sus cuentas y va HASTA EL PUTO CULO DE DEUDA. Pero todo bien oyes, nada. Yo ni con un palo


----------



## filets (6 Mar 2021)

En reddit ya estan hablando de barcos.
Pero entre las recomendadas no esta NMM


----------



## CMarlow (6 Mar 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> He mirado sus cuentas y va HASTA EL PUTO CULO DE DEUDA. Pero todo bien oyes, nada. Yo ni con un palo



Solo con el cash que le va a entrar este año prácticamente liquida la deuda a largo plazo. Además deuda/equity está a 0,65. La deuda en esta empresa no es un problema en absoluto.


----------



## Hombredepaja (6 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mira, pego una fragmento del artículo que linké en el primer post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AF no va a recomprar acciones de NMM, va a comprar barcos de NM para salvarla de la quiebra. No descarto que incluso acabe comprando NSAL.


----------



## SrButanero (6 Mar 2021)

Así esta ahora, a ver que nos hace esta semana.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (6 Mar 2021)

No se, a mi me gustan las empresas con deuda controlada. Demasiados pufos, pero bueno, de todo tiene k haber


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Mar 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> He mirado sus cuentas y va HASTA EL PUTO CULO DE DEUDA. Pero todo bien oyes, nada. Yo ni con un palo



Una empresa de barcos con deuda? Pero que me dices amigo?!?!?! Joder y seguro que no tienen los márgenes de Facebook!!!

Ah, que la gente piensa que tiene idea de analizar empresas y ni siquiera saben que cada sector tienen su tipología y características. Todo bien pues.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> AF no va a recomprar acciones de NMM, va a comprar barcos de NM para salvarla de la quiebra. No descarto que incluso acabe comprando NSAL.



Como no recomoren una parte y sea todo a barcos de su chiringo, yo me bajo del barco y a tomar por culo. Tiene que rwcomorar UN MINIMO del 20% de la.emoresa a estos precios, y le sigue sobrando dinero para bajar deuda + Divi + comprar algun barco


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (7 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Una empresa de barcos con deuda? Pero que me dices amigo?!?!?! Joder y seguro que no tienen los márgenes de Facebook!!!
> 
> Ah, que la gente piensa que tiene idea de analizar empresas y ni siquiera saben que cada sector tienen su tipología y características. Todo bien pues.



Claro. Ni tiene los margenes de Fabebook, ni la deuda de facebook.... Por lo tanto, 
.
... No será mejor Facebook? Parece obvio, pero en 5 años ganas mas en facebook k aqui.

Por que entrar en sectores en desguace? Por que?


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Mar 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Claro. Ni tiene los margenes de Fabebook, ni la deuda de facebook.... Por lo tanto,
> .
> ... No será mejor Facebook? Parece obvio, pero en 5 años ganas mas en facebook k aqui.
> 
> Por que entrar en sectores en desguace? Por que?




Pero entonces da igual al precio que este feisbuk? Tu la clase de valoraciones también te la saltaste?

Y la parte de que los rates están en maximos en estas empresas de barcos?

Es decir, si mañana te dicen que el oro está en máximos y que probablemente suba de precio sin parar en los próximos dos años, tu qué haces? Inviertes en Facebook porque las minas de oro tienen deuda? Sin mirar a qué precio está Facebook ni nada? Sin pensar que el precio del oro en records hará que las mineras de oro tengan beneficios record? Sin entrar a analizar si el mercado no ha valorado eso (por ejemplo viendo que el precio del oro sube sin parar pero NO el de las mineras de oro).

Ok, pues vale. Si esa es tu forma de invertir, ole tu.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> AF no va a recomprar acciones de NMM, va a comprar barcos de NM para salvarla de la quiebra. No descarto que incluso acabe comprando NSAL.



A mi estas predicciones de bola de cristal me parecen poco útiles, porque alejan la posibilidad de realizar un análisis objetivo. Es posible que NMM compre barcos de NM o NNA, pero si lo hace a NAV no hay problema. No sería la opción mejor pero tampoco sería lo peor que podría pasar. Al final incrementaría el NAV de NMM, lo que crea valor y es positivo. No entiendo por qué te parece tan mal en el caso de que lo llegase a hacer.

La IPO de NSAL es un elemento clave el para destino de NM. Si consigue levantar dinero despejaría el camino a la posibilidad de recompra, liquidación de deuda y aumento del dividendo en NMM. A NNA le quedan solo 5 o 6 barcos, no? Algunos de los que tenían ya los han vendido recientemente a entidades no relacionadas con el universo Navios.

A ver si en la presentación de resultados AF arroja algo de luz sobre los planes que tiene.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A mi estas predicciones de bola de cristal me parecen poco útiles, porque alejan la posibilidad de realizar un análisis objetivo. Es posible que NMM compre barcos de NM o NNA, pero si lo hace a NAV no hay problema. No sería la opción mejor pero tampoco sería lo peor que podría pasar. Al final incrementaría el NAV de NMM, lo que crea valor y es positivo. No entiendo por qué te parece tan mal en el caso de que lo llegase a hacer.
> 
> La IPO de NSAL es un elemento clave para destino de NM. Si consigue levantar dinero despejaría el camino a la posibilidad de recompra, liquidación de deuda y aumento del dividendo en NMM. A NNA le quedan solo 5 o 6 barcos, no? Algunos de los que tenían ya los han vendido recientemente a entidades no relacionadas con el universo Navios.
> 
> A ver si en la presentación de resultados AJ arroja algo de luz sobre los planes que tiene.



Yo no sigo mucho NNA pero lo que leí por ahí es que los estaba vendiendo fuera del universo Navíos, así que no parece probable que al menos un número relevante de barcos le caigan a NMM. Se sabe cuando presentan resultados y cuando se vota la adquisición?


----------



## CMarlow (7 Mar 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Claro. Ni tiene los margenes de Fabebook, ni la deuda de facebook.... Por lo tanto,
> .
> ... No será mejor Facebook? Parece obvio, pero en 5 años ganas mas en facebook k aqui.
> 
> Por que entrar en sectores en desguace? Por que?



Como comenta el compañero @arriba/abajo hay que tener en cuenta la valoración a la que está FB en este momento. No por ser una fantástica empresa tiene por qué ser una fantástica inversión. Depende del precio al que entres. Hay mucha gente hablando de la burbuja del sector tecnológico... mira lo que han hecho el NASDAC y el DOW esto último días. Quien entre ahora en FB es posible que no vea grandes beneficios en un largo tiempo.

El sector del transporte marítimo ha estado en desguace durante los últimos 10 años, pero como hemos comentando, ahora estamos en el comienzo de un superciclo que va a llevar a estas empresas a engordar sus arcas. Como es un sector cíclico, lo más probable es que dentro de 3 o 4 años volvamos las vacas flacas. Pero ahora es el momento de aprovechar los años de vacas gordas.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo no sigo mucho NNA pero lo que leí por ahí es que los estaba vendiendo fuera del universo Navíos, así que no parece probable que al menos un número relevante de barcos le caigan a NMM. Se sabe cuando presentan resultados y cuando se vota la adquisición?



La adquisición se vota el 24 de marzo. Sobre resultados aún no hay fecha, pero supongo que lo harán después de la votación.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La adquisición se vota el 24 de marzo. Sobre resultados aún no hay fecha, pero supongo que lo harán después de la votación.



Smart. Saben que los resultados de lamzorra van a ser brutales y se quieren cubrir el culo aprobandolo antes de sacar esos resultados, no vaya a ser que algunos accionistas piensen que les están tangando y voten en contra...


----------



## SrButanero (7 Mar 2021)

Ahora mismo el panorama de las bolsas a nivel mundial no se yo si acompaña demasiado para que NMM se situé a esos precios, ojala que si pero tengo mis dudas.


----------



## Hombredepaja (7 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A mi estas predicciones de bola de cristal me parecen poco útiles, porque alejan la posibilidad de realizar un análisis objetivo. Es posible que NMM compre barcos de NM o NNA, pero si lo hace a NAV no hay problema. No sería la opción mejor pero tampoco sería lo peor que podría pasar. Al final incrementaría el NAV de NMM, lo que crea valor y es positivo. No entiendo por qué te parece tan mal en el caso de que lo llegase a hacer.
> 
> La IPO de NSAL es un elemento clave el para destino de NM. Si consigue levantar dinero despejaría el camino a la posibilidad de recompra, liquidación de deuda y aumento del dividendo en NMM. A NNA le quedan solo 5 o 6 barcos, no? Algunos de los que tenían ya los han vendido recientemente a entidades no relacionadas con el universo Navios.
> 
> A ver si en la presentación de resultados AF arroja algo de luz sobre los planes que tiene.



Vamos a ver, dices que yo hago predicciones de bola de cristal cuando estoy respondiendo al articulo que enlazas en el que se habla de un posible futuro dividendo trimestral de 8 dólares, cuando el dividendo actual es de 0,05 dólares, ¿eso no es predicción de bola de cristal?

Bueno, lo que es realmente es ciencia ficción.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Vamos a ver, dices que yo hago predicciones de bola de cristal cuando estoy respondiendo al articulo que enlazas en el que se habla de un posible futuro dividendo trimestral de 8 dólares, cuando el dividendo actual es de 0,05 dólares, ¿eso no es predicción de bola de cristal?
> 
> Bueno, lo que es realmente es ciencia ficción.



Es que una cosa es explorar las opciones que existen para que se de un posible escenario y otra es aseverar sin ninguna duda qué es lo que va a pasar, como cuando has dicho que AF va a comprar barcos y no va a hacer recompra de acciones. Es una cuestión meramente de estilo. Con decir algo como "yo creo que...", o "pienso que...", se arregla. Ahora, lo importante es explorar la posibilidad de que AF efectivamente compre barcos de NM. Por qué crees que eso sería tan terrible?


----------



## CMarlow (7 Mar 2021)

SrButanero dijo:


> Ahora mismo el panorama de las bolsas a nivel mundial no se yo si acompaña demasiado para que NMM se situé a esos precios, ojala que si pero tengo mis dudas.



Lo bueno es que este superciclo va a durar un par de años o tres, por lo que hay tiempo para que las bolsas digieran cualquier tipo de valoración excesiva actual y estén listas para reconocer aquellas empresas que realmente ganan dinero, no solo las que se basan en promesas de ganarlo a futuro.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Smart. Saben que los resultados de lamzorra van a ser brutales y se quieren cubrir el culo aprobandolo antes de sacar esos resultados, no vaya a ser que algunos accionistas piensen que les están tangando y voten en contra...



Sí, sí, eso es lo que pasa. Por eso se esperan los resultados después del merger


----------



## Hombredepaja (7 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es que una cosa es explorar las opciones que existen para que se de un posible escenario y otra es aseverar sin ninguna duda qué es lo que va a pasar, como cuando has dicho que AF va a comprar barcos y no va a hacer recompra de acciones. Es una cuestión meramente de estilo. Con decir algo como "yo creo que...", o "pienso que...", se arregla. Ahora, lo importante es explorar la posibilidad de que AF efectivamente compre barcos de NM. Por qué crees que eso sería tan terrible?



Como accionista de NMM me interesa que la empresa recompre acciones a 0,3 veces el NAV y no que compre barcos de NM a 1xNAV para intentar salvarla de la quiebra y que AF siga cobrando sus comisiones de gestión.


----------



## filets (7 Mar 2021)

Pero es que tambien le interesa recomprar acciones, cuantas mas acciones recompre mas dividendos para ella
Tendriamos que meternos en su cabeza para saber que va a pasar


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Mar 2021)

Si le beneficia porque si recompra ahora a estos precios mucho, luego los dividendos por accion van a ser mucho mayores


----------



## JJ81 (7 Mar 2021)

Pues yo también puse unos eurillos en NMM, pero al hilo de las que mencionan reddit, he mirado Danaos (NYSE DAC) y me parece un empresote y aun barata pese a que lleva ya un x6 en 6 meses. 

Mañana le meto...o me voy al cielo o al fondo del mar


----------



## CMarlow (7 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Como accionista de NMM me interesa que la empresa recompre acciones a 0,3 veces el NAV y no que compre barcos de NM a 1xNAV para intentar salvarla de la quiebra y que AF siga cobrando sus comisiones de gestión.



Correcto. Y estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero no sería malo. Solo que no sería la mejor gestión de capital posible. Sin embargo, sería dañino para NMM que comprase barcos de NM a un NAV mayor a 1. Si hiciese eso la acción se hundiría por la huída de minoritarios.

Pero también, como sabes, también tiene incentivos fuertes para subir la distribución a más de 6 usd por trimestre. Que eso pueda pasar... pues creo que ni tú ni yo lo sabemos.

Lo que sí sabemos es que los 2 o 3 próximos años no van a ser como los últimos 5. Y es posible que AF actúe de forma distinta en el futuro a corto y medio plazo a como lo ha hecho en estos últimos años. Sólo es tiempo nos lo dirá. A ver si en la presentación de resultados nos da alguna indicación de los planes que tiene.


----------



## Hastur (10 Mar 2021)

Los navios estos levantan el ancla y zarpan....


----------



## juanmas (10 Mar 2021)

Uhm... Ojalá, pero el mercado ha girado a rojo y todavía queda mucho partido.


----------



## Cormac (10 Mar 2021)

A ver si consigue cerrar por encima de 20


----------



## CMarlow (10 Mar 2021)

Rompiendo fuerte. Cerca de los 21. A ver cómo acaba!


----------



## Jugagas (10 Mar 2021)

Si vas a largo te pude interesar


----------



## Jugagas (10 Mar 2021)

Si vas a largo te pude interesar


----------



## CMarlow (10 Mar 2021)

Ya están los intervencionistas reclamando que el gobierno haga algo con relación al incremento del coste del transporte marítimo...

Foment del Treball apela a Gobierno y UE por los costes de materias primas y transporte marítimo


----------



## juanmas (11 Mar 2021)

Que pesado el @Jugagas con su mierda.

Tio no te quieres enterar, a tu primo el de youtube no lo sigue ni el gato. Es un aburrido de narices, con voz monocorde, sin entonación alguna que lo único que transmite es hastío y gana de echarse una siesta. Por añadidura cubre acciones del ibex más que vistas. ¿Crees de verdad que vas a vender algo enmierdando el foro con tu propaganda?.

Tu primo, tú y su canal de youtube por lo que a mi respecta podéis iros a Guatemala con vuestra propaganda, con perdón.

Te castigo al cajón de los ignorados. Cansino, que eres muy cansino!


----------



## CMarlow (12 Mar 2021)

Rota la resistencia de 21 usd. A ver cómo cierra hoy. A día de hoy el precio debería situarse entre 40 y 50 usd solo para situare a mismo nivel que sus comparables. Y de ahí para arriba en los próximos 2 años.


----------



## Cormac (12 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Rota la resistencia de 21 usd. A ver cómo cierra hoy. A día de hoy el precio debería situarse entre 40 y 50 usd solo para situare a mismo nivel que sus comparables. Y de ahí para arriba en los próximos 2 años.



Ya ando dentro con 400 acciones. 
Recomiendas cargar mas a estos precios o se espera corrección?


----------



## CMarlow (12 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya ando dentro con 400 acciones.
> Recomiendas cargar mas a estos precios o se espera corrección?



A corto plazo no sé qué hará la acción. Volverá a los 21? Es posible. Seguirá subiendo y se pondrá lateral un tiempo sin volver a bajar a 21? También es posible. Lo único de lo que estoy seguro es de que a estos precios sigue estando muy barata.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Mar 2021)

Y los fletes siguen muy fuertes. El harpex (contenedores) continúa subiendo sin parar:

Harper Petersen & Co

Y el BDI (dry bulk) ha bajado un poquito, pero sigue en zona de máximos, después de haber subido un 20% desde el 1 de marzo:

Baltic Exchange Dry Index | 1985-2021 Data | 2022-2023 Forecast | Price | Quote


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Ya están los intervencionistas reclamando que el gobierno haga algo con relación al incremento del coste del transporte marítimo...
> 
> Foment del Treball apela a Gobierno y UE por los costes de materias primas y transporte marítimo



Es de esperar, Main Street se defiende de los disparates de wall street.


----------



## Minadeperro (15 Mar 2021)

Da vértigo el ritmo que está tomando esto. Más de un 6% arriba ahora mismo.


----------



## Cormac (15 Mar 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Da vértigo el ritmo que está tomando esto. Más de un 6% arriba ahora mismo.



Tengo en favoritos Euroseas Ltd. y está subiendo un 11℅ ahora mismo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Mar 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Da vértigo el ritmo que está tomando esto. Más de un 6% arriba ahora mismo.



Y queda muuucha subida aún. Quizás se podría analizar en Momentum Financial si os interesa. Aunque tenemos unas cuantas en lista de espera pero en un par de semanas sería posible


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Mar 2021)

Tiene buena pinta


----------



## SrButanero (15 Mar 2021)

Yo la espero en 20-21, las tuve a 17, hice un par de días intradía y vendí. Ahora mismo da hasta un poco de miedo tanta subida vertical. Pero tengo claro que la empresa vale más que 20-30-40-...


----------



## White calvin (15 Mar 2021)

Bueno pues estoy fuera desde los 16,7 la espero en corrección sino la compraré más carilla


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Mar 2021)

SrButanero dijo:


> Yo la espero en 20-21, las tuve a 17, hice un par de días intradía y vendí. Ahora mismo da hasta un poco de miedo tanta subida vertical. Pero tengo claro que la empresa vale más que 20-30-40-...



No offense pero con acciones a precio de mierda que están al inicio de un superciclo cómo estás, hacer intradia es pecado criminal. Lo mismo salirse para consolidar un 20/30% de beneficio. Uno no entra y asume el riesgo de estas empresas para sacar un beneficios pequeño


----------



## JJ81 (15 Mar 2021)

Estos subidones del 10% en un día, no serán sanos y seguro que nos espera un hostión/corrección gorda, pero que gustillo dan...

De todas maneras, las navieras (y menos las griegas) no son acciones de Google o Amazón para hacer un hold largo. Habrá que estar atentos a la evolución del mercado porque todo apunta a que 2021 es el año del pico. De momento, que siga la fiesta.


----------



## Cormac (15 Mar 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Estos subidones del 10% en un día, no serán sanos y seguro que nos espera un hostión/corrección gorda, pero que gustillo dan...
> 
> De todas maneras, las navieras (y menos las griegas) no son acciones de Google o Amazón para hacer un hold largo. Habrá que estar atentos a la evolución del mercado porque todo apunta a que 2021 es el año del pico. De momento, que siga la fiesta.



Según el artículo dos años le daban, pero estoy de acuerdo que estas subidas no son sanas. Se ha debido correr la voz y todo dios comprando.
Pero bueno, si realmente le dan un potencial de 350 dólares, tiene que pegar estos arreones.
Hoy he ampliado un poco la posición. La había puesto abajo y enseguida he visto el percal y he entrado a mercado. Bien, porque ya estoy con beneficios.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Mar 2021)

Yo opino como arriba/abajo. Aquí hay que ir a largo, si hoy sube un 10%, y mañana baja un 15% mala suerte, pero si estás entrando y saliendo te puedes perder el tren, todo está muy volatil, y los americanos están empezando a gastarse sus 1400 trólares bidendianos, e igual que puede bajar un 15% puede subir mañana otro tanto.

Mejor aguantar y confiar en los fundamentales a largo plazo.

Si nos sale bien la jugada doblamos o triplicamos fácil


----------



## JJ81 (15 Mar 2021)

Claro que hay que aguantar. Lo bueno vendrá a final de mes, cuando presenten resultados, fusión y plan de crecimiento.

Pero no hay que perder de vista que al superciclo, aunque le quede recorrido, se pondrá para salir por patas en 1-2 años y mariquita el último, y eso para mi no es ir a largo


----------



## juanmas (15 Mar 2021)

Venga a remar galeotes, a los 60$ fuera.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Mar 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo con vuestras opiniones. Es este tipo de valores no vale la pena estar entrando y saliendo para rascar uno 10 o 20%, porque te puedes perder subidones como los de hoy. Hay que aguantar hasta que la empresa vaya cogiendo vuelo y vaya poniendo el cash a funcionar (principalmente recompra de acciones y aumento del dividendo). Le quedan 3 años como mínimo de altos ingresos. Al cabo de esos 3 años NMM puede ser una mala bestia de empresa. Recordad que AF se formó y trabajó en Wall Street y sabe bien cómo navegar por estas aguan, como ya ha demostrado poniendo en pié NMCI con un coste de risa, en el mejor comento posible. Como ya hemos dicho en más ocasiones, a ver qué nos cuenta en la presentación de resultados.

Yo, si todo marcha como es lógico que marche, espero vender bien por encima de 100 usd, cercano a 200.

Las subidas que estamos viendo estos días no son más que poner NMM a precios equiparables al sector. A día de hoy debería estar entorno a los 50 usd. A mí no me da ningún vértigo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo opino como arriba/abajo. Aquí hay que ir a largo, si hoy sube un 10%, y mañana baja un 15% mala suerte, pero si estás entrando y saliendo te puedes perder el tren, todo está muy volatil, y los americanos están empezando a gastarse sus 1400 trólares bidendianos, e igual que puede bajar un 15% puede subir mañana otro tanto.
> 
> Mejor aguantar y confiar en los fundamentales a largo plazo.
> 
> Si nos sale bien la jugada doblamos o triplicamos fácil



Yo no creo que me salga a menos de 100 dólares como mínimo. Si los.rates siguen subiendo, es tontería tocar nada y salirse. Por cierto es CLAVE llegar con los.rates muy muy altos a noviembre porque ahí tienen que poner en el mercado unos cuantos barcos grandes y si siguen en ese momento los rates en máximos va a significar hacer la.montaña de cash sano aún mayor


----------



## filets (16 Mar 2021)

Esta empresa se ha pasado la mitad de su vida a casi 300$. Ahi la quiero ver!!!!


----------



## Hastur (16 Mar 2021)

Bueno yo no lo llamaría una corrección pero ha bajado algo hoy me he venido arriba y he cogido mas posición...


----------



## Cormac (16 Mar 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Bueno yo no lo llamaría una corrección pero ha bajado algo hoy me he venido arriba y he cogido mas posición...



Ídem. Una mierdecilla, pero un poco mas. Lo que tenía en el monedero de mi broker.


----------



## Halfredico (16 Mar 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Bueno yo no lo llamaría una corrección pero ha bajado algo hoy me he venido arriba y he cogido mas posición...



Ya somos dos. Con la carga de hoy tengo un precio medio de 18.8, me sigue pareciendo bueno.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

Segunda carga con 100 más(350 en total). Entre NMM y ZIM voy de barquitos hasta el culo. Ahora toca campeonar


----------



## juanmas (16 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Segunda carga con 100 más(350 en total). Entre NMM y ZIM voy de barquitos hasta el culo. Ahora toca campeonar



Hombre llevrás algo de GLNG, como todo hijo de vecino. Mirar que bien le ha sentado hoy chupar de la teta de NFR.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Hombre llevrás algo de GLNG, como todo hijo de vecino. Mirar que bien le ha sentado hoy chupar de la teta de NFR.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 599731



Si, llevo bien de Golar también, pero a Golar no la cuento cómo barquitos. Golar la cuento cómo Golar a secas jajajaja

Aún no sabemos que cojones van a hacer con las acciones de NFE. Tengo muchas ganas de que pegue un subidón y sacármela de encima y trincar beneficios, me da la sensación de que está un poco en tierra de nadie


----------



## CMarlow (17 Mar 2021)

Como estamos viendo cualquier recorte es buena opción para entrar. Yo ya compré todo lo que quería, a un precio medio de 15,9 usd. Ahora solo toca esperar plácidamente. Los fletes siguen subiendo y no parece que la tendencia vaya a remitir.


----------



## Cormac (17 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Como estamos viendo cualquier recorte es buena opción para entrar. Yo ya compré todo lo que quería, a un precio medio de 15,9 usd. Ahora solo toca esperar plácidamente. Los fletes siguen subiendo y no parece que la tendencia vaya a remitir.



Veo mi cartera diaria, entre el que se encuentra este valor y me pregunto. Porqué cojones no vendo todo y meto todos mis huevos en esta cesta?


----------



## Minadeperro (17 Mar 2021)

Por aquí otro tentado de romper todas sus normas... Resisto pero la subida de hoy no está ayudando ni un poco


----------



## CMarlow (17 Mar 2021)

@Cormac @Minadeperro Yo rompí mis normas hace unas semanas al poner hasta el 30% de la cartera en esta empresa. Es algo excepcional pero que hice con tranquilidad. Ahora, al ir subiendo de precio, ocupa bastante más, pero sigo sin inquietarme. Espero que cuando venda NMM represente como el 70% de la cartera! Y el beneficio va a ser tan grande que me voy a instalar en Chipre antes de finales de junio para que no me sableen mis cuartos los políticos españoles!

Cada uno sabe lo que puede o no puede hacer. Con lo que está tranquilo y cual es el límite de dormir bien por las noches. Un stop loss algo por encima del precio medio de compra no es una mala idea, aunque se vaya a largo. En caso de catástrofe, al menos no se incurrirá en pérdidas.

Buffett dice algo así como que el pone todos los huevos en una sola cesta... y cuida esa cesta muy bien.


----------



## CMarlow (17 Mar 2021)

Estamos rompiendo los 25 usd. A ver cómo cierra. Un tironcito más. Por eso, como comentábamos más arriba, no vale la pena arriesgarse a perder subidas por limar un 10%. Yo recomendaría mantener posiciones hasta que llegue a precio objetivo.


----------



## Value (17 Mar 2021)

Esta noticia es tremenda para el sector...

Maersk sets new charter highs - Splash247

Esto tiene que subir mucho más si no la lía la CEO.


----------



## CMarlow (17 Mar 2021)

Value dijo:


> Esta noticia es tremenda para el sector...
> 
> Maersk sets new charter highs - Splash247
> 
> Esto tiene que subir mucho más si no la lía la CEO.



Sí, es muy significativa. NMCI ya tiene casi toda su flota cubierta con contratos a 1 año, así que no se está aprovechando de estos precios altos de los fletes. Esperemos que cuando empiecen a renovar los contratos se mantengan altos, o que estén incluso mucho más altos que ahora.


----------



## Value (17 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, es muy significativa. NMCI ya tiene casi toda su flota cubierta con contratos a 1 año, así que no se está aprovechando de estos precios altos de los fletes. Esperemos que cuando empiecen a renovar los contratos se mantengan altos, o que estén incluso mucho más altos que ahora.



Correcto, pero si llegamos con estos rates a noviembre/diciembre y renueva contratos de 40/60 meses estamos hablando de un pelotazo de 3 pares de cojones. Que los charters de NMCI son "cortos" les vencen casi todos este año menos un par que tienen hasta 2026.

Yo ya no te digo que los rates sigan subiendo a este nivel, con que se mantengan o bajen solo un poco de aquí a finales de año...







Edito el mensaje para que veas la comparación al respecto de la gestión de DANAOS, con charters muchísimo más largos que les va a "impedir" aprovechar tanto el superciclo. Imagina que esos 5 de 13.100 TEU que tienen les venciesen este año... se nos iba DANAOS por encima de los 100.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

Ojo que nos metemos con la pirata griega, pero si los rates siguen subiendo, su estrategia de contratos cortos en esta época, mientras los rates suben, puede ser una sacada de la griega LEGENDARIA


----------



## Cormac (17 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> @Cormac @Minadeperro Yo rompí mis normas hace unas semanas al poner hasta el 30% de la cartera en esta empresa. Es algo excepcional pero que hice con tranquilidad. Ahora, al ir subiendo de precio, ocupa bastante más, pero sigo sin inquietarme. Espero que cuando venda NMM represente como el 70% de la cartera! Y el beneficio va a ser tan grande que me voy a instalar en Chipre antes de finales de junio para que no me sableen mis cuartos los políticos españoles!
> 
> Cada uno sabe lo que puede o no puede hacer. Con lo que está tranquilo y cual es el límite de dormir bien por las noches. Un stop loss algo por encima del precio medio de compra no es una mala idea, aunque se vaya a largo. En caso de catástrofe, al menos no se incurrirá en pérdidas.
> 
> Buffett dice algo así como que el pone todos los huevos en una sola cesta... y cuida esa cesta muy bien.



Hoy volví a cargar, tenía 449 y me dije compro 51mas para redondear a 500 y además entré también en ZIM para "diversificar"
De momento ganancias en ambas aun comprando en subida.


----------



## CMarlow (17 Mar 2021)

Value dijo:


> Correcto, pero si llegamos con estos rates a noviembre/diciembre y renueva contratos de 40/60 meses estamos hablando de un pelotazo de 3 pares de cojones. Que los charters de NMCI son "cortos" les vencen casi todos este año menos un par que tienen hasta 2026.
> 
> Yo ya no te digo que los rates sigan subiendo a este nivel, con que se mantengan o bajen solo un poco de aquí a finales de año...
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info @Value ! Es que al final AF no va a ser tan mala gestora como algunos dicen. Yo creo que la mujer es un hacha! Y esta elección de firmar contratos "cortos" puede ser lo que corone NMM como un empresón. Si además decide ir a por los IDR, nos plantamos en 300 usd de aquí a un año!


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Mar 2021)

Yo llevo muy poquitas, a buen precio eso sí. Me estais dando Fomo, creo que cuando recorte algo vendo alguna que tengo por ahí medio muerta y cargo algo más.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Gracias por la info @Value ! Es que al final AF no va a ser tan mala gestora como algunos dicen. Yo creo que la mujer es un hacha! Y esta elección de firmar contratos "cortos" puede ser lo que corone NMM como un empresón. Si además decide ir a por los IDR, nos plantamos en 300 usd de aquí a un año!



Para mí la clave es si se pone ahora a recomprar. Es la prueba del 9 para mí. Si lo hace ganará muchos puntos conmigo


----------



## CMarlow (17 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Para mí la clave es si se pone ahora a recomprar. Es la prueba del 9 para mí. Si lo hace ganará muchos puntos conmigo



Si. Yo creo que si anuncia cualquier tipo de recompras significativas el valor se va a disparar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Si. Yo creo que si anuncia cualquier tipo de recompras significativas el valor se va a disparar.



Lo gracioso es que esto es como el whatever It takes de dragui en su momento. Ni siquiera va a tener que gastarse una burrada en recompras para que suba, basta que ANUNCIE un programa tocho de recompras y la acción volará aunque compre una pequeña parte de lo que puede. Vamos mi griega bonita, vamos a campeonar todos


----------



## CMarlow (18 Mar 2021)

Otro día de subidas fuertes. A ver cómo acaba!


----------



## Cormac (18 Mar 2021)

Yo sigo flipando. Es que me dan ganas de cargar con todo.
ZIM también a la par.


----------



## SrButanero (18 Mar 2021)

El día que diga de hacer una corrección... Que si, que la empresa vale más de 25 dólares pero no es normal tampoco hacer subida en ascensor hasta los 50-60.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Mar 2021)

Que maravilla ir cargadito de NMM y ZIM. Un saludo compañeros!!


----------



## Cormac (18 Mar 2021)

SrButanero dijo:


> El día que diga de hacer una corrección... Que si, que la empresa vale más de 25 dólares pero no es normal tampoco hacer subida en ascensor hasta los 50-60.



Está claro que muy sano no es, pero si realmente puede llegar a los 350 dólares (que por cierto ya los valió) entiendo que a estos precios actuales tiene que subir así y cuando se vaya acercando a los 70 dólares empiecen a haber bajadas para acojonar a la peña.
Hoy si corrige cargo mas.


----------



## Hombredepaja (18 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Si. Yo creo que si anuncia cualquier tipo de recompras significativas el valor se va a disparar.



Por desgracia veo más probable que AF amplíe capital a que recompre acciones


----------



## CMarlow (18 Mar 2021)

SrButanero dijo:


> El día que diga de hacer una corrección... Que si, que la empresa vale más de 25 dólares pero no es normal tampoco hacer subida en ascensor hasta los 50-60.



El precio se está ajustando al valor real, que a día de hoy es aproximadamente un 80% más de lo que vale en este momento. No veo ninguna razón por la cual no es sano subir a este ritmo. En casos normales no lo vería bien, pero en este caso me parece normal.

Todo recorte a estos precios es una buena opción para entrar. Y atención a los que están esperando recortes, que se escapa, como estamos viendo!


----------



## Hombredepaja (18 Mar 2021)

Value dijo:


> Edito el mensaje para que veas la comparación al respecto de la gestión de DANAOS, con charters muchísimo más largos que les va a "impedir" aprovechar tanto el superciclo. Imagina que esos 5 de 13.100 TEU que tienen les venciesen este año... se nos iba DANAOS por encima de los 100.



No conozco exactamente los números de Danaos, pero es muy probable que esos megabuques de 13K TEUs ya los tengan firmados a unos buenos rates, realmente los que se han disparado en los últimos meses han sido los alquileres de los barcos de menos de 5K TEUs y esos los tienen firmados por periodos cortos así que en breve se van a beneficiar de las subidas.

Por ejemplo en junio del año pasado un barco de 4.250 TEUs estaba por los 11.000$/día y ahora mismo están en torno a los 36.000$


----------



## CMarlow (18 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Por desgracia veo más probable que AF amplíe capital a que recompre acciones



Para hacer qué con el dinero?? NMM ya se va a llenar de cash este año. Qué podría hacer con una ampliación de capital? Si quiere más barcos, que por cierto no sería una mala opción en este momento del ciclo, ya los puede comprar sin ampliar capital.

Los años precedentes no tienen nada que ver con los 2 o 3 años que nos quedan por delante. Como he dicho muchas veces, creo que AF es mucho mejor gestora que lo que algunos piensan. Multiplicar la valoración de NMM por 10 desde precios actuales es algo que puede hacer con relativa facilidad si los fletes continúan al alza (recordemos que estamos al inicio del superciclo). Y creo que tiene suficientes incentivos como para hacerlo. Pero vamos a ver qué nos cuenta en la presentación de resultados.


----------



## Hombredepaja (18 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El precio se está ajustando al valor real, que a día de hoy es aproximadamente un 80% más de lo que vale en este momento. No veo ninguna razón por la cual no es sano subir a este ritmo. En casos normales no lo vería bien, pero en este caso me parece normal.
> 
> Todo recorte a estos precios es una buena opción para entrar. Y atención a los que están esperando recortes, que se escapa, como estamos viendo!



Los30$ debería costar superarlos teniendo en cuenta que la última AK se hizo a ese precio y unos cuantos pillados se saldrán para recuperar su inversión.


----------



## CMarlow (18 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Los30$ debería costar superarlos teniendo en cuenta que la última AK se hizo a ese precio y unos cuantos pillados se saldrán para recuperar su inversión.



Algunos se saldrán, pero quien tanga 2 dedos de frente se va a quedar para la fiesta.


----------



## Hombredepaja (18 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Para hacer qué con el dinero?? NMM ya se va a llenar de cash este año. Qué podría hacer con una ampliación de capital? Si quiere más barcos, que por cierto no sería una mala opción en este momento del ciclo, ya los puede comprar sin ampliar capital.
> 
> Los años precedentes no tienen nada que ver con los 2 o 3 años que nos quedan por delante. Como he dicho muchas veces, creo que AF es mucho mejor gestora que lo que algunos piensan. Multiplicar la valoración de NMM por 10 desde precios actuales es algo que puede hacer con relativa facilidad si los fletes continúan al alza (recordemos que estamos al inicio del superciclo). Y creo que tiene suficientes incentivos como para hacerlo. Pero vamos a ver qué nos cuenta en la presentación de resultados.



En la última AK tampoco estaba claro para que quería el dinero y creo recordar que poco tiempo después creó NMCI.

Ahora mismo el dinero fresco le vendría muy bien para ayudar a NM y NNA, no me sorprendería.


----------



## Value (18 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> En la última AK tampoco estaba claro para que quería el dinero y creo recordar que poco tiempo después creó NMCI.
> 
> Ahora mismo el dinero fresco le vendría muy bien para ayudar a NM y NNA, no me sorprendería.



Joder, aportaciones como esta si que da gusto leer.

Yo tengo miedo de que se meta a ayudar a NM, pero bueno parece que la IPO de NSAL va a salir bien y es un frente en el que podemos respirar.

Al final estar en NMM largo es una apuesta a que AF no nos la lía mucho + los rates siguen así hasta final de año.


----------



## CMarlow (18 Mar 2021)

En primer lugar, puede ayudar a NM y NNA comprando barcos sin ampliar capital. Y si los compra a NAV tampoco estaría mal para NMM: más ingresos a fletes astronómicos.

En segundo lugar, NM tiene la salida a bolsa de NSAL. Si le funciona, estaría a salvo y con capacidad de salir adelante por su propia cuenta sin necesidad de vender más barcos.

En tercer lugar, de NNA tiene solo un 2% de las acciones! De verdad crees que pondría en juego la valoración de NMM por salvar su 2% de NNA? Y de nuevo, es que puede comprar todos los barcos de NNA (le quedan 5 o seis) sin necesidad de ampliar capital.

(Edito por error en el tercer punto).


----------



## juanmas (18 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> No conozco exactamente los números de Danaos, pero es muy probable que esos megabuques de 13K TEUs ya los tengan firmados a unos buenos rates, realmente los que se han disparado en los últimos meses han sido los alquileres de los barcos de menos de 5K TEUs y esos los tienen firmados por periodos cortos así que en breve se van a beneficiar de las subidas.
> 
> Por ejemplo en junio del año pasado un barco de 4.250 TEUs estaba por los 11.000$/día y ahora mismo están en torno a los 36.000$



Danaos tiene la flota con contratos a largo plazo y tarifa muy buena, por ejemplo los mega 13000TEU hasta 2024 a 65000$/dia +3 años a 60000$/dia. Por supuesto que alguno de los barcos los tiene pillados con tarifas bien por debajo mercado, pero en general muy buena colocación de activos en el mercado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> En primer lugar, puede ayudar a NM y NNA comprando barcos sin ampliar capital. Y si los compra a NAV tampoco estaría mal para NMM: más ingresos a fletes astronómicos.
> 
> En segundo lugar, NM tiene la salida a bolsa de NSAL. Si le funciona, estaría a salvo y con capacidad de salir adelante por su propia cuenta sin necesidad de vender más barcos.
> 
> En tercer lugar, de NM tiene solo un 2% de las acciones! De verdad crees que pondría en juego la valoración de NMM por salvar su 2% de NM? Y de nuevo, es que puede comprar todos los barcos de NM (le quedan 5 o seis) sin necesidad de ampliar capital.



Que % tiene de NMM?


----------



## Hombredepaja (18 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> En primer lugar, puede ayudar a NM y NNA comprando barcos sin ampliar capital. Y si los compra a NAV tampoco estaría mal para NMM: más ingresos a fletes astronómicos.
> 
> En segundo lugar, NM tiene la salida a bolsa de NSAL. Si le funciona, estaría a salvo y con capacidad de salir adelante por su propia cuenta sin necesidad de vender más barcos.
> 
> En tercer lugar, de NM tiene solo un 2% de las acciones! De verdad crees que pondría en juego la valoración de NMM por salvar su 2% de NM? Y de nuevo, es que puede comprar todos los barcos de NM (le quedan 5 o seis) sin necesidad de ampliar capital.



Según el ultimo comunicado a la SEC, Angeliki tiene el 31% de NM, no el 2% (el 2% debe de ser el porcentaje de NMM que posee), sus acciones a día de hoy valen más de 50 millones de dólares, por eso su interés personal en salvar a NM de la quiebra. Si tiene que sablear a NMM para salvar a la matriz no dudes que lo hará.

Además de sus acciones en NM, Angeliki tiene una empresa no cotizada que es la encargada de gestionar todos los buques del grupo, por cada barco cobra una comisión, cuantos más barcos tenga el grupo más comisiones para su bolsillo, por eso le interesa mucho más comprar barcos que recomprar acciones de NMM.


----------



## CMarlow (18 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Según el ultimo comunicado a la SEC, Angeliki tiene el 31% de NM, no el 2% (el 2% debe de ser el porcentaje de NMM que posee), sus acciones a día de hoy valen más de 50 millones de dólares, por eso su interés personal en salvar a NM de la quiebra. Si tiene que sablear a NMM para salvar a la matriz no dudes que lo hará.
> 
> Además de sus acciones en NM, Angeliki tiene una empresa no cotizada que es la encargada de gestionar todos los buques del grupo, por cada barco cobra una comisión, cuantos más barcos tenga el grupo más comisiones para su bolsillo, por eso le interesa mucho más comprar barcos que recomprar acciones de NMM.



Sí, perdón, me refería a NNA, no NM. Fue un error al escribir el post. Ahora lo corrijo. Con tantas siglas me he hecho un lío!

En todo caso, el problema de NM se puede resolver con la IPO de NSAL, como comentaba.

NNA ha vendido barcos a terceros recientemente. Eso contradice el argumento de que solo le interesa acumular barcos bajo su universo de empresas para cobrar comisiones.

De todos modos, todo son especulaciones. Veamos como se desarrollan los acontecimientos. Pero no creo que deje escapar la posibilidad de multiplicar por 10 la valoración de NMM desde los precios actuales solo por unas comisiones más. El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## CMarlow (18 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que % tiene de NMM?



Según el último informe, tiene el 18,5% a través de NM.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Según el ultimo comunicado a la SEC, Angeliki tiene el 31% de NM, no el 2% (el 2% debe de ser el porcentaje de NMM que posee), sus acciones a día de hoy valen más de 50 millones de dólares, por eso su interés personal en salvar a NM de la quiebra. Si tiene que sablear a NMM para salvar a la matriz no dudes que lo hará.
> 
> Además de sus acciones en NM, Angeliki tiene una empresa no cotizada que es la encargada de gestionar todos los buques del grupo, por cada barco cobra una comisión, cuantos más barcos tenga el grupo más comisiones para su bolsillo, por eso le interesa mucho más comprar barcos que recomprar acciones de NMM.



La capitalización de NMM es 271,62 millones, de lo que a AF le corresponde 15,57 millones (el 31% del 18,5%).
La capitalización de NMCI es 297,53 millones, de lo que a AF le corresponde 32,92 millones (el 31% del 35,7%).
En total la participación de AF en NMM/NMCI asciende a 48,49 millones.
Por lo tanto prácticamente todo el valor que AF tiene en NM proviene de NMM/NMCI.
No veo tan claro como tú que a AF le interese sablear el nuevo NMM para salvar NM. Sería darse un tiro en el pié.

(Edito para incluir un comentario)


----------



## Hombredepaja (19 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La capitalización de NMM es 271,62 millones, de lo que a AF le corresponde 15,57 millones (el 31% del 18,5%).
> La capitalización de NMCI es 297,53 millones, de lo que a AF le corresponde 32,92 millones (el 31% del 35,7%).
> En total la participación de AF en NMM/NMCI asciende a 48,49 millones.
> Por lo tanto prácticamente todo el valor que AF tiene en NM proviene de NMM/NMCI.
> ...



El problema para Angeliki es que sus participaciones en NMM y NMCI las controla de forma indirecta a través de NM, si esta última tiene que acogerse a un chapter 11 (similar al concurso de acreedores) los accionistas de NM van a perder toda su inversión y la empresa pasará a estar controlada por los bonistas, por lo que AF se quedaría sin nada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> El problema para Angeliki es que sus participaciones en NMM y NMCI las controla de forma indirecta a través de NM, si esta última tiene que acogerse a un chapter 11 (similar al concurso de acreedores) los accionistas de NM van a perder toda su inversión y la empresa pasará a estar controlada por los bonistas, por lo que AF se quedaría sin nada.



Pero en base a esto si ella quiere salvar NM a través de las otras, puede hacer un 1/2 que consista en recomprar a éstos precios todo lo que pueda y luego a partir de ahí unos divis potentísimos, porque esos divis le darían el cash flow que necesita NM para no irse a la puta. Sin embargo si en vez de eso se decide a comprar barcos como tú planteas como posible hipótesis (y desde luego es una hipótesis a considerar) entonces iría en su contra porque limitaría los divis hacia NM y pondría todo su tinglado en riesgo.


----------



## Hombredepaja (19 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NNA ha vendido barcos a terceros recientemente. Eso contradice el argumento de que solo le interesa acumular barcos bajo su universo de empresas para cobrar comisiones.



Es que hasta hace poco ni NMM ni NMCI tenían capacidad financiera para comprar más barcos. NMCI firmó a finales de 2019 el derecho a comprar dos portacontenedores de 10.000 TEUs y no pudo finalizar la compra por falta de liquidez.

NMM compró en octubre dos barcos a NM, y vendió un portacontenedores (con los rates ya en subida libre) y un bulker para conseguir liquidez. AF sólo vende barcos cuando no le queda más remedio o cuando ya están muy envejecidos. No era el caso de estos dos últimos ya que eran barcos del 2008 y el 2009.


----------



## Hombredepaja (19 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero en base a esto si ella quiere salvar NM a través de las otras, puede hacer un 1/2 que consista en recomprar a éstos precios todo lo que pueda y luego a partir de ahí unos divis potentísimos, porque esos divis le darían el cash flow que necesita NM para no irse a la puta. Sin embargo si en vez de eso se decide a comprar barcos como tú planteas como posible hipótesis (y desde luego es una hipótesis a considerar) entonces iría en su contra porque limitaría los divis hacia NM y pondría todo su tinglado en riesgo.



Imaginemos que NMM tienen $100M en cash disponibles. Si los dedican a dividendos NM se lleva $31M y los accionistas externos nos llevamos el 69% restante. Si dedica ese dinero por ejemplo a comprar bonos de NM al 50% del valor de los mismos y después los refinancia, NM se habrá llevado los $100M casi al completo (mediante la reducción de deuda asociada a la compra con descuento).


----------



## CMarlow (19 Mar 2021)

@Hombredepaja Con todo lo que dices no acabo de ver cómo justificas que AF va a sablear a NMM para salvar a NM.

Como dice @arriba/abajo si hace recompras fuertes de la nueva NMM, NM recibirá más dividendos que le van a dar mucho cashflow. Y si llega a los objetivos de IDR, aún más. Tiene un fuerte incentivo para cumplir esos objetivos! Además, le tocará más parte del pastel al aumentar su participación relativa en la empresa.

Incluso si NM vende algunos barcos a NMM a NAV no lo veo como algo malo. En este momento de inicio del superciclo más barcos significa más beneficios.

Estás dando ejemplos de gestión durante las vacas flacas (incluyendo el 3Q y 4Q de 2020). Ahora el escenario ha cambiado. No es comparable.


----------



## Hombredepaja (19 Mar 2021)

La recompra de acciones de NMM la creeré cuando la vea ejecutada, ya existió un programa de recompra autorizado y no recompraron prácticamente nada.


----------



## Value (19 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> La recompra de acciones de NMM la creeré cuando la vea ejecutada, ya existió un programa de recompra autorizado y no recompraron prácticamente nada.



Mi punto de vista es muy similar al tuyo. De hecho incluso diría que el "mercado" piensa como nosotros... de ahí la gran diferencia de valoración entre NMM y las demás del sector.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Imaginemos que NMM tienen $100M en cash disponibles. Si los dedican a dividendos NM se lleva $31M y los accionistas externos nos llevamos el 69% restante. Si dedica ese dinero por ejemplo a comprar bonos de NM al 50% del valor de los mismos y después los refinancia, NM se habrá llevado los $100M casi al completo (mediante la reducción de deuda asociada a la compra con descuento).



Ahora mismo no recuerdo los detalles, pero algo parecido a eso ya intentó hacerlo anteriormente y el board of directos no le dejó. Así que no veo por qué habría de dejarle hacerlo ahora.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> La recompra de acciones de NMM la creeré cuando la vea ejecutada, ya existió un programa de recompra autorizado y no recompraron prácticamente nada.



Sí, eso fue en 2019. Iban a hacerlo pero sucedió el black swan de Brumadinho y tuvieron que abortar la operación. Luego vino el covid y tampoco pudieron hacerlo en 2020.

Pero precisamente ese plan que tenían apoya la idea de que la recompra está en su hoja de ruta. Además ya tienen 50M aprobados por el board para ese fin.

Yo diría que en vez de estar haciendo especulaciones esperemos unos días a ver qué nos cuenta AF en la presentación de resultados... aunque tengas mucho interés por desacreditar la gestión de AF


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Imaginemos que NMM tienen $100M en cash disponibles. Si los dedican a dividendos NM se lleva $31M y los accionistas externos nos llevamos el 69% restante. Si dedica ese dinero por ejemplo a comprar bonos de NM al 50% del valor de los mismos y después los refinancia, NM se habrá llevado los $100M casi al completo (mediante la reducción de deuda asociada a la compra con descuento).




Pensar que NMM va a ponerse a gastar la pasta en bonos de NM...eso si que me parece ya demasiada elucubracion. Eso no lo veo ni de cona


----------



## Value (19 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pensar que NMM va a ponerse a gastar la pasta en bonos de NM...eso si que me parece ya demasiada elucubracion. Eso no lo veo ni de cona



Ya ha hecho alguna jugadita parecida a esa la piratilla de AF


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Mar 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ya ha hecho alguna jugadita parecida a esa la piratilla de AF



Yo esto lo veo facil. Según lo que diga en la próxima presentación, se decide si estamos dentro uno o dos meses, o nos quedamos a largo plazo. Si confirma el pirateo, se aprovecha la ola de cerrar lo de NMCI, un par de subidones, y se sale con un 100% o así. Si lo que dice tiene buena pinta a largo plazo, pues se queda uno dentro con Momentum Hands


----------



## Hombredepaja (19 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Ahora mismo no recuerdo los detalles, pero algo parecido a eso ya intentó hacerlo anteriormente y el board of directos no le dejó. Así que no veo por qué habría de dejarle hacerlo ahora.



El BOD y el comité de conflictos no pintan nada en este grupo, AF hace lo que le da la gana, hasta compró cuatro barcos de un familiar en apuros, antigüedad media de 14 años y made in China. Ella lo llama "renovación de la flota".

Lo que intentó hacer años atrás fue que NMM le prestase dinero a NM al 5% de interés con escaso colateral mientras NMM se estaba financiando con bonos por encima del 8%, un accionista demandó y se vio obligada a recular, pero su imagen ya quedó manchada para siempre.


----------



## Hombredepaja (19 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo diría que en vez de estar haciendo especulaciones esperemos unos días a ver qué nos cuenta AF en la presentación de resultados... aunque tengas mucho interés por desacreditar la gestión de AF



Yo no tengo ningún interés en desacreditar la gestión, eso ya lo hace AF ella solita.

Como dice un compañero por algún motivo esta empresa está cotizando por debajo del 50% de su valor real. Si en lugar de AF estuviera al frente el CEO de Euronav ahora mismo NMM cotizaría a 70$.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Yo no tengo ningún interés en desacreditar la gestión, eso ya lo hace AF ella solita.
> 
> Como dice un compañero por algún motivo esta empresa está cotizando por debajo del 50% de su valor real. Si en lugar de AF estuviera al frente el CEO de Euronav ahora mismo NMM cotizaría a 70$.



Si yo no digo que mala fama no tenga. Es precisamente esa mala fama la que nos permite comprar esta empresa a un precio extraordinario. Si todo fuese perfecto, no estaríamos escribiendo en este hilo. Bendita mala fama! El tiempo nos dirá cómo acaba el tema.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Mar 2021)

Mientras tanto el Baltic Dry Index sigue escalando. Hoy se sitúa en 2.281. Máximos en más de una década en esta época del año.

Baltic Exchange Dry Index | 1985-2021 Data | 2022-2023 Forecast | Price | Quote


----------



## Hombredepaja (19 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mientras tanto el Baltic Dry Index sigue escalando. Hoy se sitúa en 2.281. Máximos en más de una década en esta época del año.
> 
> Baltic Exchange Dry Index | 1985-2021 Data | 2022-2023 Forecast | Price | Quote



Y los futuros para el segundo trimestre también siguen muy altos


----------



## juanmas (19 Mar 2021)

Vaya hilo interesante y bien documentado sobre el grupo Navios. Aqui elucubrando sobre futuras actuaciones de la Angeliki y como va a afectar a NMM, mientras tanto el mercado valorando que el gran beneficiado de la fusión ha sido ....Oh surprise! no me lo puedo creer.




En 10 días el holding ha doblado marketcap. AF rules!


----------



## CMarlow (20 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Vaya hilo interesante y bien documentado sobre el grupo Navios. Aqui elucubrando sobre futuras actuaciones de la Angeliki y como va a afectar a NMM, mientras tanto el mercado valorando que el gran beneficiado de la fusión ha sido ....Oh surprise! no me lo puedo creer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 602341
> 
> ...



NM no se beneficia de la fusión de NMM y NMCI. Al menos no de forma directa. NM sube por otros motivos, en particular porque parece que la IPO de NSAL va a tener éxito, lo que salvará a la empresa por el momento. Hay que tener las cosas claras para no cometer errores de inversión.

NMM y NM son empresas dentro del universo Navios, pero juegan en ligas distintas. NMM es una empresa saneada y que tendrá enormes ingresos en los próximos 3 años. Mientras que sobre NM se ciernen grandes nubarrones. Los riesgos que uno asume invirtiendo en una o en otra no tienen nada que ver. Y hay que tener esto muy en cuenta.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Mar 2021)

Y el Harpex (contenedores) sigue subiendo una semana más. Se sitúa en 1443. Máximos de unos 15 años y sin visos de remitir la tendencia al alza!

Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## tramperoloco (20 Mar 2021)

Compensan las subidas de rates las demoras y aumentos de costos derivados de la pandemia ? .

A estos lo dudo, el motivo en este caso es politico.
China allows some Australian coking coal to unload


----------



## CMarlow (21 Mar 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Compensan las subidas de rates las demoras y aumentos de costos derivados de la pandemia ? .
> 
> A estos lo dudo, el motivo en este caso es politico.
> China allows some Australian coking coal to unload



Las demoras las pagan los que fletan los barcos, no los dueños de los mismos. Por ejemplo, si Maersk fleta un barco portacontenedores a NMCI durante 1 año, da igual que el barco esté parado como que esté navegando. Al final lo que Maersk tiene que pagarle a NMCI por el barco es lo mismo: lo que acordaron al inicio flete.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Mar 2021)

Por cierto resultados de ZIM el lunes. Veremos cual es el guidance


----------



## juanmas (21 Mar 2021)

El mercado está en ebullición. Fijaros en la evolución coste medio x TEU y el guidance no es moco de pavo.

Hapag Lloyd triplica beneficios

"Containership charter market has gone bananas"
Alphaliner reports that Maersk has just fixed a trio of 4,600 teu handy classic panamax vessels for periods of 24 to 27 months at a staggeringly high rate of $35,000 per day. The consultant noted that the last time a panamax containership achieved this rate level was in 2005.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> El mercado está en ebullición. Fijaros en la evolución coste medio x TEU y el guidance no es moco de pavo.
> 
> Hapag Lloyd triplica beneficios
> 
> ...



Y el párrafo anterior lo resume todo:

Ocean carriers are becoming increasingly confident that freight rates will remain high for years and are still chartering ships for lengthy periods at elevated daily hire rates last seen 16 years ago.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto resultados de ZIM el lunes. Veremos cual es el guidance



Y el miércoles NMCI vota el merger de con NMM. A ver si después de eso sacan los resultados de ambas empresas!


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Y el miércoles NMCI vota el merger de con NMM. A ver si después de eso sacan los resultados de ambas empresas!



Me da que por mucho que este descontado que se aprueba, en cuanto sea oficial se va a disparar NMM


----------



## CMarlow (21 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me da que por mucho que este descontado que se aprueba, en cuanto sea oficial se va a disparar NMM



Yo también lo creo. Pero pienso que aun más expectación por ver qué dice AF en la presentación de resultados.

Si el lunes o el martes hace cualquier pequeño recorte, voy a comprar un poco más.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (21 Mar 2021)

He entrado a $25, me quedo por aquí


----------



## CMarlow (22 Mar 2021)

He añadido 1k acciones más en la apertura a 28,18. Y bien que hice, porque se está disparando!!


----------



## Halfredico (22 Mar 2021)

Joder, da miedo esto.


----------



## Hastur (22 Mar 2021)

Ufff ni que fuese gamestop esto....

Pero bueno....ni tan mal.... Hoy se come los 30 tiene toda la pinta


----------



## Cormac (22 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> He añadido 1k acciones más en la apertura a 28,18. Y bien que hice, porque se está disparando!!



Idem. Pero algo menos.


----------



## Cormac (22 Mar 2021)

Cuándo habla el de ZIM?


----------



## juanmas (22 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Y el miércoles NMCI vota el merger de con NMM. A ver si después de eso sacan los resultados de ambas empresas!



Pues no parecen malos los resultados, sin embargo el mercado los recibe de uñas

ZIM Q4


----------



## CMarlow (22 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues no parecen malos los resultados, sin embargo el mercado los recibe de uñas
> 
> ZIM Q4



Sí, ahora ZIM bajando un 10,37%. Pero la valoración NMM/NMCI es más baja que la de ZIM en todo caso. NMM sigue con una subida fuerte.


----------



## Cormac (22 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues no parecen malos los resultados, sin embargo el mercado los recibe de uñas
> 
> ZIM Q4



Esto dice un forero americano.

*Los resultados estuvieron aproximadamente en línea con las expectativas. El primer dividendo no se pagará antes del primer trimestre de 2022 (orientado a pagar entre el 30 y el 50% de las ganancias netas).


Los inversores podrían haber esperado recibir un dividendo para 2020.


En resumen, no creo que las accione*s* suban hoy.*


----------



## CMarlow (22 Mar 2021)

Los resultado de NMM se presentarán el miércoles. Por fin!

Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Announces the Date for the Release of Fourth Quarter and Year Ended December 31, 2020 Results, Conference Call and Webcast


----------



## Cormac (22 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Los resultado de NMM se presentarán el miércoles. Por fin!
> 
> Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Announces the Date for the Release of Fourth Quarter and Year Ended December 31, 2020 Results, Conference Call and Webcast



Pues como pase como con ZIM...


----------



## CMarlow (22 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues como pase como con ZIM...



A ver... todo puede ser. Pero yo creo que ZIM estaba ya muy en precio, sin embargo a NMM le queda subir un 60% para ponerse en precio. Con ZIM era fácil defraudar, porque las expectativas eran altas, pero con NMM creo que mucha gente tiene expectativas bajas. Solo hay que ver algunos de los comentarios que se vierten aquí. El miércoles lo veremos.


----------



## Hombredepaja (22 Mar 2021)

Los resultados de NMM no van a ser especialmente buenos porque todavía no reflejaran la mejora sustancial que se ha producido en los rates en los últimos meses.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Los resultados de NMM no van a ser especialmente buenos porque todavía no reflejaran la mejora sustancial que se ha producido en los rates en los últimos meses.



La clave va a ser el guidance de cara a 2021, al menos a los primeros seis meses. Eso ya debería darnos una idea de por dónde van a ir los números (además es que estos negocios son facilisimos de modelar teniendo la información interna la propia empresa)


----------



## Hombredepaja (22 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La clave va a ser el guidance de cara a 2021, al menos a los primeros seis meses. Eso ya debería darnos una idea de por dónde van a ir los números (además es que estos negocios son facilisimos de modelar teniendo la información interna la propia empresa)



Creo recordar que el grupo Navios no suele proporcionar previsiones para el ejercicio en curso. Como mucho pueden hacer referencia a las valoraciones de NMM y NMCI realizadas para la fusión, que tampoco serán totalmente actuales.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Mar 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Creo recordar que el grupo Navios no suele proporcionar previsiones para el ejercicio en curso. Como mucho pueden hacer referencia a las valoraciones de NMM y NMCI realizadas para la fusión, que tampoco serán totalmente actuales.



Quizás alguna pregunta en la earnings call. Vamos yo si soy analista sería lo primero que les preguntaría. Cuánto van a ganar en Q1. Lo segundo sería preguntar que van a hacer con la pasta


----------



## CMarlow (22 Mar 2021)

Sí, la clave será lo que nos cuente AF sobre el futuro. Una de las cosas que penaliza la percepción de management de esta empresa es que no son muy transparentes, por eso hay gente que hace elucubraciones de todo tipo.

Si reportasen recompras de acciones, sean del volumen que sean, creo que el precio daría un buen subidón, porque marcaría la línea que se quiere seguir.


----------



## Skull (22 Mar 2021)

ZIM ha corregido con los resultados. NMM pienso que también corregirá con la publicación de los suyos al no ser buenos.


----------



## CMarlow (22 Mar 2021)

Con las últimas compras de hoy ya me doy por satisfecho (por ahora jeje). Tengo 12k acciones a precio medio de 17,4 usd. Y espero quedarme con ellas durante los próximos 2 años, si no pasa nada por el camino, claro.


----------



## Halfredico (23 Mar 2021)

Vaya hostia hoy.


----------



## juanmas (23 Mar 2021)

Ya te digo, volvemos a la casilla de salida. Pero claro hoy es que no se salva ni el quico.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Mar 2021)

Tentado de meter otras 100


----------



## Halfredico (23 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tentado de meter otras 100



Yo no me fío de los resultados de mañana. Igual mañana es el día de ampliar.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Mar 2021)

Yo iría haciendo compras aprovechando cualquier recorte, como el que estamos viendo hoy.


----------



## Cormac (23 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Yo no me fío de los resultados de mañana. Igual mañana es el día de ampliar.



Yo si vuelve a bajar por debajo de 25 cargaré más. 
Y con esas que compre me dedicaré a tradear con la acción. 
Tiene una volatilidad como pocas y si le pillas el truco se puede ganar pasta entre medias.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Yo no me fío de los resultados de mañana. Igual mañana es el día de ampliar.



.yo tengo que pedir permiso a la jefa y todo el puto rollo, así que lo acabo de mandar y con suerte puedo entrar hoy o mañana (si me lo aprueba pronto, que esa es otra...)


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Ya te digo, volvemos a la casilla de salida. Pero claro hoy es que no se salva ni el quico.



Si


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Mar 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Si
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 605910



Kaspi es la nueva Tesla. Y gordi el nuevo Cathie Wood


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Mar 2021)

He pillado 50 más...

Si mañana con los resultados corrige pillo otras pocas


----------



## Value (23 Mar 2021)

Skull dijo:


> ZIM ha corregido con los resultados. NMM pienso que también corregirá con la publicación de los suyos al no ser buenos.



El problema de ZIM no fueron los resultados, ya que en el prospecto de la IPO ya te ponía aprox lo que iban a ganar en Q4 de 2020. 

EL asunto ha sido el NO DIVI hasta el año que viene + no dar guidance del Q1 de 2021 cuando el Q1 acaba la semana que viene + dar un conference call patética en cuanto a calidad de audio, que no tenían preparadas ni la presentación, aparecieron luego las cosas con fechas de 2019 como si fuese un copy paste rapido... (no he visto la call pero es lo que dicen los que estaban presentes)


----------



## Value (23 Mar 2021)

Y sobre NMM/NMCI/NM etc... esta noche antes de acostaros haced el favor de rezadle a un santo para que mañana no nos la lie AF.

Se la ve una mujer confiable.


----------



## Hastur (23 Mar 2021)

No me gusta nada la pinta que ha cogido esto...vale que en una semana ha subido mucho mas pero la vispera de la junta esta caida da mala espina y mas cuando siempre hay gente que sabe de antemano lo que se va a hacer publico.


----------



## Value (23 Mar 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> No me gusta nada la pinta que ha cogido esto...vale que en una semana ha subido mucho mas pero la vispera de la junta esta caida da mala espina y mas cuando siempre hay gente que sabe de antemano lo que se va a hacer publico.



A ver, calma...

Daría mala pinta si todo el sector subiese y NMM bajase. Pero Danaos por ejemplo se deja un 11% hoy, GNK otro 11%...


----------



## CMarlow (23 Mar 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> No me gusta nada la pinta que ha cogido esto...vale que en una semana ha subido mucho mas pero la vispera de la junta esta caida da mala espina y mas cuando siempre hay gente que sabe de antemano lo que se va a hacer publico.



Sí, todo el sector está cayendo a plomo.

He aprovechado y me he pillado 1k GSL, para diversificar un poco MNN.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Mar 2021)

Es una correccion general


----------



## Cormac (23 Mar 2021)

Esta semana entre Powell y la CEO de NMM va a ser raruna, pero conociendo como se comporta la acción va a estar perfecta para tradear. 
Mi próxima compra la voy a dedicar a eso. 
Me quedaré con mis acciones actuales a largo y con las que compre jugaré a comprar y vender en corto.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Esta semana entre Powell y la CEO de NMM va a ser raruna, pero conociendo como se comporta la acción va a estar perfecta para tradear.
> Mi próxima compra la voy a dedicar a eso.
> Me quedaré con mis acciones actuales a largo y con las que compre jugaré a comprar y vender en corto.



Vas a ponerte corto en NMM? Sí que hay que tener temple para eso!


----------



## Cormac (23 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Vas a ponerte corto en NMM? Sí que hay que tener temple para eso!



Solamente con las acciones nuevas que compre. Pienso que entre medio se puede hacer dinero. 
Si un día me sube un 9℅ a venderlas y si me vuelve a bajar a comprar otra vez.


----------



## Halfredico (23 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Solamente con las acciones nuevas que compre. Pienso que entre medio se puede hacer dinero.
> Si un día me sube un 9℅ a venderlas y si me vuelve a bajar a comprar otra vez.



Yo no veo que sea una acción para tradear, lleva 3 meses de subida y días esporadicos de bajada, ademas, quien te dice que si mañana compras con -5 a lo largo de la sesión no baja otro 10%?


----------



## CMarlow (23 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Solamente con las acciones nuevas que compre. Pienso que entre medio se puede hacer dinero.
> Si un día me sube un 9℅ a venderlas y si me vuelve a bajar a comprar otra vez.



Si consigues hacerlo, fantástico. Te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## Cormac (23 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Yo no veo que sea una acción para tradear, lleva 3 meses de subida y días esporadicos de bajada, ademas, quien te dice que si mañana compras con -5 a lo largo de la sesión no baja otro 10%?



A largo confío en ella. Así que no será ningún trauma si me baja mas porque pienso que en dos años la veré por encima de estos precios. 
De todas formas iré poniendo en el hilo mis entradas y salidas.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

Pues eso solo significa una cosa: los costes de los fletes van a subir!


----------



## Halfredico (24 Mar 2021)

A qué hora son los resultados?


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

Sí, es circunstancial, pero si tiene algún impacto yo creo que es exclusivamente positivo para las empresas del sector. Si el canal de Suez se queda bloqueado varios días y los barcos tienen que esperar o incluso tienen que rodear África, la oferta se reducirá sustancialmente, por lo que las precios de los fletes aumentarán. Adicionalmente el precio del petróleo y otras commodities ya está subiendo.

Supongo que esta situación durará unos pocos días como máximo, pero es un pequeño empuje al alza.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> A qué hora son los resultados?



Creo que a las 14:30. A las 10 comenzaba la reunión del merger.


----------



## juanmas (24 Mar 2021)

Ayer NMCI y NMM mantuvieron a lo largo de la jornada la proporción 0.39:1 prevista en el acuerdo de fusión bajando ambas más del 14%. Curiosamente, en el premarket hay quien apuesta que la fusión no se aprueba. 

Curiosidades del premarket.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Creo que a las 14:30. A las 10 comenzaba la reunión del merger.



14:30 de donde?


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

En una nota más de fondo, ayer leía la transcripción de la presentación de resultados GSL, que se dedica al leasing de portacontenedores, como NMCI, y en ella el CEO comentaba algo bastante relevante: en estos momentos el nivel de pedidos de barcos nuevos es muy bajo, históricamente bajo, y va a continuar siendo así, ya que "until the industry has decided on the new generation of green fuels and develop the new types of engines needed for propulsion, there is likely to be a significant damper on the order book. Who wants to invest substantial capital in a 30-year life asset when there is so much uncertainty over propulsion technology over the next 10 years?"


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> 14:30 de donde?



CET


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

Pues me han entrado las 100 aprobadas por mi jefa ayer. 450 a precio medio de 20.3 y listos para campeonar


----------



## pandiella (24 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues me han entrado las 100 aprobadas por mi jefa ayer. 450 a precio medio de 20.3 y listos para campeonar



hablas de cual? pues NMM no ronda ese preciodesde hace 10 dias


----------



## Toleandro Magno (24 Mar 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> hablas de cual? pues NMM no ronda ese preciodesde hace 10 dias



Hay un pequeño detalle


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> hablas de cual? pues NMM no ronda ese preciodesde hace 10 dias



Es precio medio.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

En Seekingalpha ya acaban de publicar la info: merger aprobado y Q4 EPS de $1,12, superando previsiones por $0,12.









Navios Maritime EPS beats by $0.12, approves merger with Navios Maritime Containers


Navios Maritime (NMM): Q4 Non-GAAP EPS of $1.12 beats by $0.12; GAAP EPS of -$4.39.Revenue of $69.23M (+13.0% Y/Y).CEO comment: “Our approved merger with Navios Maritime...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> En Seekingalpha ya acaban de publicar la info: merger aprobado y Q4 EPS de $1,12, superando previsiones por $0,12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese EPS es sumando ya la parte de NMCI o solo NMM con los bulk?


----------



## juanmas (24 Mar 2021)

Estoy escuchando el call AF FY2021 226.8MM$ Revenue 69.2MM$ Q4 expected: 61MM$
FY2021 adj. EBITDA 99.8MM$ 35.5MM$ 

Fusión aprobada, entra en vigor 31 de marzo. Esperemos que en las preguntas faciliten información sobre el guidance.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com/files/NMM%20Q4%202020%20earnings%20presentation.pdf


----------



## juanmas (24 Mar 2021)

Ya está en su web en formatao pdf

http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com//files/NMM Q4 2020 earnings presentation.pdf


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

No planen recompras ni incrementos de dividendo, sino ampliar la flota y bajar deuda!


----------



## juanmas (24 Mar 2021)

Decepcionante el call. Solo un par de preguntas de Jefferie y si no he entendido mal, le ha preguntado a Angeliki por reparto de beneficios y me temo que los va a dedicar a renovación de flota y desapalancamiento (Divis y buyback ni lo ha mentado).

Sobre avance resultados Q1/2021 prácticamente 100% on-hire con promedios 15M$/day bulkers, 17M$/day containerships.

Me esperaba algo más, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Halfredico (24 Mar 2021)

A ver cómo reacciona el mercado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> A ver cómo reacciona el mercado.



Viene en +9% ahora pero estas empresas tan volátiles, a saber. Yo aún no canto victoria. Piano piano


----------



## juanmas (24 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> A ver cómo reacciona el mercado.



Después del ostión de ayer, seguro que recuypera parte de lo perdido, pero a mi la verdad me ha dejado bastante frío.

Aparte hay una cosa que no me ha gustado un carajo, Los tres participantes en el call, AF, el CFO y el COO hablaban a toda pastilla, como si quisieran liquidar el trámite lo más rápido posible y el turno de preguntas ya fue de traca, solamente admitieron dos de Jefferies que estarían pactadas y a otra cosa.

Será cuestión de mirar con detalle las diapositivas y el report pero que tengan el 100% de los portacontenedores on-hire a 17M$/dia, tempoco es que sea la reostia con rates de 37M$/dia @4400TEU.

Decepcionante.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Después del ostión de ayer, seguro que recuypera parte de lo perdido, pero a mi la verdad me ha dejado bastante frío.
> 
> Aparte hay una cosa que no me ha gustado un carajo, Los tres participantes en el call, AF, el CFO y el COO hablaban a toda pastilla, como si quisieran liquidar el trámite lo más rápido posible y el turno de preguntas ya fue de traca, solamente admitieron dos de Jefferies que estarían pactadas y a otra cosa.
> 
> ...



No sé si sueles escuchar earning calls, pero todas suelen ser así. Y el único analista que estaba en la call debió de ser J Mintzmyer, por eso fue él el que hizo la única intervención. Mintzmyer es un analista independiente extremadamente serio y profesional. No creo que se preste a pactos sobre preguntas con el equipo directivo...


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

Hay que ponerse a rascar con calma y echar numeros. Este finde intento darle un poco y comparto aquí lo que saque en claro


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

Mi opinión es que el negocio va como se preveía: muy bien. El dinero va a entrar a espuertas durante los próximos años.

Pero AF ha decidido usar el cash en hacer crecer la empresa poco a poco en vez de hacer crecer el precio de las acciones de golpe. Comprar barcos a buen precio (como parece que ha hecho: han comprado 6 barcos nuevos y vendido 4 más antiguos) y bajar deuda, aunque ya la tengan baja, va a incrementar el valor de la empresa, y por tanto de las acciones. Pero no va a ser la explosión que podría ser si hiciese recompras y subiese el dividendo ya.

Es malo? Yo no lo considero así. Me hubiese gustado más recompras y subidas de dividendos, pero estamos en el inicio de superciclo, que se va a extender durante unos cuantos años, y tener más y mejor flota solo significa una cosa: mayores ingresos y mayor NAV.

Algo positivo: NMM ha comprado 2 barcos a NM y parece que ha sido a un precio muy bueno, por lo que ha favorecido a NMM en vez de a NM.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

La gente miedosa está descargando porque no tienen claro si estamos bien, regular o en la mierda. Me da que tocan unos días de consolidación


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La gente miedosa está descargando porque no tienen claro si estamos bien, regular o en la mierda. Me da que tocan unos días de consolidación



Es probable. Aunque la caída del Baltic Dry Index tampoco ayuda. Hoy cae un 3,4% hasta los 2.194 puntos.


----------



## Halfredico (24 Mar 2021)

Vaya volatilidad, se mueve 5% arriba y abajo en segundos.


----------



## Cormac (24 Mar 2021)

He comprado unas mas a 23'37.
Con estas últimas estaré tradeando.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

Está la acción "nerviosa". Parecido a ZIM. Hay que dejarlas tranquilas y correr poquito a poco, y re-evaluar a unas semanas vista


----------



## juanmas (24 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mi opinión es que el negocio va como se preveía: muy bien. El dinero va a entrar a espuertas durante los próximos años.
> 
> Pero AF ha decidido usar el cash en hacer crecer la empresa poco a poco en vez de hacer crecer el precio de las acciones de golpe. Comprar barcos a buen precio (como parece que ha hecho: han comprado 6 barcos nuevos y vendido 4 más antiguos) y bajar deuda, aunque ya la tengan baja, va a incrementar el valor de la empresa, y por tanto de las acciones. Pero no va a ser la explosión que podría ser si hiciese recompras y subiese el dividendo ya.
> 
> ...



Los astilleros están saturados de pedidos nuevas construcciones de portacontenedores, creo que en dos años el superciclo será historia. Por eso ahora es el momento de aprovechar la bonanza y mucho me temo que NMM o mejor dicho NMCI no haya hecho un asset allocation muy bueno para aprovechar el momento.
Un rápido vistazo a las diapósitivas 35 y 36 de la presentación de apoyo, muestra cuan ineficaz ha sido la gestión de fletamento de sus buques: De los 37 buques, la mayoría están en régimen de TC con vencimientos a muy largo plazo y fletes un tanto bajos. Por ejemplo, los 5 buques de 6800TEU TC hasta 12/2023 a 31M$/dia. Eso sí, tienen una opción bastante decente para prolongar TC hasta 2028 opcional para NMM.

En fin, quizá mis expectativas eran exageradas. Mantengo mi posición en NMM, pero buscaré en otros mares mejor exposición al sector.



CMarlow dijo:


> No sé si sueles escuchar earning calls, pero todas suelen ser así. Y el único analista que estaba en la call debió de ser J Mintzmyer, por eso fue él el que hizo la única intervención. Mintzmyer es un analista independiente extremadamente serio y profesional. No creo que se preste a pactos sobre preguntas con el equipo directivo...



Alguna call ya he escuchado, tampoco tantas. Normalmente son aburridas de narices, esta la he encontrado excesivamente acelerada.

El analista participante es Randy Giveans, Sr. Equity Researcher & Vicepresident, Jefferies LLC, no es un Juan Palomo. No tengo ninguna evidencia que indique que las preguntas estaban pactadas, solo es una percepción. Lo que si doy por sentado que el tipo tenía acceso a toda la información bastante antes del call.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

Sin tener mucha idea del sector, llevabamos una buena subida vertical. Creo que una consolidación era esperable y es sana. Si toca el entorno de los 21,50 sería un buen punto de entrada


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sin tener mucha idea del sector, llevabamos una buena subida vertical. Creo que una consolidación era esperable y es sana. Si toca el entorno de los 21,50 sería un buen punto de entrada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 607019



Exacto. La acción está muy barata pero viene de muy muy abajo, y no se puede subir en vertical todo el tiempo. Ahora habrá gente que está 4x/5x que se saldrá, y otros entrarán. Yo ya cargué todo lo que quería y de momento estoy en modo no tocar. Los rates están altísimos, la fusión salió adelante y la griega no la ha liado parda. Está bien poner aquí salseo todos los días, pero ahora toca sentarse por MESES y dejar al viento de cola hacer el trabajo


----------



## Hombredepaja (24 Mar 2021)

Lo esperado, mas barquitos (y más comisiones de gestión para AF) y nada del aumento del dividendo ni la recompra de acciones.

Vender portacontenedores que todo apunta a que quedan al menos dos años de buenos rates no me parece una buena idea, menos si es para comprar bulkers que hoy están arriba y el mes que viene pueden estar hundidos.

Han vendido un barco de 14 años y 3.000 TEUs por 8,2 millones. Ese barco a día de hoy se puede firmar por un año a $26K/dia, el OPEX no llega a $7K así que en un año dejaría casi 7 millones de dólares limpios en caja (sin contar pago de deuda), estos barcos su vida útil está por encima de 25 años asi que no era especialmente antiguo.

Los Kamsarmax que han comprado lo más probable es que generen menos cash durante este año.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Exacto. La acción está muy barata pero viene de muy muy abajo, y no se puede subir en vertical todo el tiempo. Ahora habrá gente que está 4x/5x que se saldrá, y otros entrarán. Yo ya cargué todo lo que quería y de momento estoy en modo no tocar. Los rates están altísimos, la fusión salió adelante y la griega no la ha liado parda. Está bien poner aquí salseo todos los días, pero ahora toca sentarse por MESES y dejar al viento de cola hacer el trabajo



Efectivamente, ahora toca sentarse y esperar a que el dinero vaya entrando e ir viendo cómo evolucionan los rates.

Por ahora, y sin recompras, yo me voy a olvidar de valoraciones de 3 dígitos. Si llega a cerca de NAV, que lo proyectado para este año ronda los 90 usd (lo que seria un PER 8,5 calculando los ingresos de 2021), pues ya pensaré lo que hacer.

Mientras tanto me tomo un respiro. Un saludo!


----------



## Hastur (24 Mar 2021)

Yo firmo 35-40$ y el resto me lo contais !


----------



## White calvin (25 Mar 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Bueno pues estoy fuera desde los 16,7 la espero en corrección sino la compraré más carilla



En 19-20 vuelvo a entrar


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> En 19-20 vuelvo a entrar



Pero no estas viendo lo del barco bloqueando el canal de suez?????

Tu sabes lo que bajará la acción por día que pase encallado ese barco en todas las compañias como NMM y similares.....

Madre mía, os sobra la pasta y no os importa tirarla


----------



## JJ81 (25 Mar 2021)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pero no estas viendo lo del barco bloqueando el canal de suez?????
> 
> Tu sabes lo que bajará la acción por día que pase encallado ese barco en todas las compañias como NMM y similares.....
> 
> Madre mía, os sobra la pasta y no os importa tirarla



Efectivamente, las navieras están cayendo a plomo estos días por ese Evergreen que bloquea el canal de Suez, pero obviamente, el atasco no es para siempre y en circunstancial.

Todo eso es “ruido” que no debería importar a los que no hemos entrado para tradear. Siguen haciendo falta contenedores y bulkcarriers, los precios del shipping no van a bajar por un barco encallado.

Navios estaba barata y sigue barata. Si que nos hubiese gustado más que hubiesen repartido dividendo y recomprado acciones, pero renovar la flota y tener mayor capacidad el año que viene no hace que la empresa valga menos y el mercado acabará siendo justo. Si con esta reinversión/renovación obtienen más de lo que haríamos con el dividendo, bienvenido sea. Ya veremos en un par de años donde estamos. Ahora toca Hold


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Efectivamente, las navieras están cayendo a plomo estos días por ese Evergreen que bloquea el canal de Suez, pero obviamente, el atasco no es para siempre y en circunstancial.
> 
> Todo eso es “ruido” que no debería importar a los que no hemos entrado para tradear. Siguen haciendo falta contenedores y bulkcarriers, *los precios del shipping no van a bajar por un barco encallado.*
> 
> Navios estaba barata y sigue barata. Si que nos hubiese gustado más que hubiesen repartido dividendo y recomprado acciones, pero renovar la flota y tener mayor capacidad el año que viene no hace que la empresa valga menos y el mercado acabará siendo justo. Si con esta reinversión/renovación obtienen más de lo que haríamos con el dividendo, bienvenido sea. Ya veremos en un par de años donde estamos. Ahora toca Hold



*los precios del shipping no van a bajar por un barco encallado.*


Sigue haciendo hold


----------



## JJ81 (25 Mar 2021)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> *los precios del shipping no van a bajar por un barco encallado.*
> 
> 
> Sigue haciendo hold



En unos meses hablamos y vemos el derrumbe


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> En unos meses hablamos y vemos el derrumbe



Antes de soltar tu perorata llena de humo. Centrate.

El compañero dice de entrar a 19 -20, y yo solo indico que mejor esperar que seguramente lleve semanas desatascar el canal de Suez y ni los expertos saben lo que puede pasar con los precios de bastantes cosas.
Llegas tu a decir que es circunstancial (como todo en esta vida es circunstancial) a decir hold y de paso que si hablo contigo en meses de un derrumbe.
Deja de jugar a wall street


----------



## JJ81 (25 Mar 2021)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Antes de soltar tu perorata llena de humo. Centrate.
> 
> El compañero dice de entrar a 19 -20, y yo solo indico que mejor esperar que seguramente lleve semanas desatascar el canal de Suez y ni los expertos saben lo que puede pasar con los precios de bastantes cosas.
> Llegas tu a decir que es circunstancial (como todo en esta vida es circunstancial) a decir hold y de paso que si hablo contigo en meses de un derrumbe.
> Deja de jugar a wall street



Ni los expertos saben que va a pasar con los rates, ni los expertos saben si van a tardar semanas en desatacar el canal (las previsiones hablan del domingo) y los expertos tampoco saben si va a llegar a bajar a 19 euros como dice el compañero. 

Si tu tienes alguna seguridad sobre todo lo anterior, hazte rico y no hagas caso a nadie. Manda una foto desde tu yate amigo


----------



## bientop (25 Mar 2021)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pero no estas viendo lo del barco bloqueando el canal de suez?????
> 
> Tu sabes lo que bajará la acción por día que pase encallado ese barco en todas las compañias como NMM y similares.....
> 
> Madre mía, os sobra la pasta y no os importa tirarla



Barcos bloqueados y rutas más largas = menos barcos disponibles, menos contenedores en circulación, mayor escasez. En que te basas para decir lo que dices? 

Ya que argumentos no has dado ninguno hasta ahora mas que algún intento de ofensa.

Edit. Si alguien entra en el hilo y no se entera de la conversación, el forero ha borrado los mensajes.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Ni los expertos saben que va a pasar con los rates, ni los expertos saben si van a tardar semanas en desatacar el canal (las previsiones hablan del domingo) y los expertos tampoco saben si va a llegar a bajar a 19 euros como dice el compañero.
> 
> Si tu tienes alguna seguridad sobre todo lo anterior, hazte rico y no hagas caso a nadie. Manda una foto desde tu yate amigo



A eso me referia exactamente. Hay que investigar sus navios, ver si son de los que estan esperando ahora mismo en alguno de los dos sentidos del canal, etc etc


----------



## CMarlow (25 Mar 2021)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pero no estas viendo lo del barco bloqueando el canal de suez?????
> 
> Tu sabes lo que bajará la acción por día que pase encallado ese barco en todas las compañias como NMM y similares.....
> 
> Madre mía, os sobra la pasta y no os importa tirarla



Es exactamente lo contrario. Los rates de los fletes van a subir, y cuanto más tiempo esté el canal de Suez bloqueado, más subirán. Y eso sólo significa una cosa: las acciones de las navieras van a subir. Que no lo hagan por ahora... pues qué quieres que de diga... irracionalidad del mercado. Supongo que muchos minoritarios pensarán como tú y por eso hay volatilidad.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es exactamente lo contrario. Los rates de los fletes van a subir, y cuanto más tiempo esté el canal de Suez bloqueado, más subirán. Y eso sólo significa una cosa: las acciones de las navieras van a subir. Que no lo hagan por ahora... pues qué quieres que de diga... irracionalidad del mercado. Supongo que muchos minoritarios pensarán como tú y por eso hay volatilidad.



Claro, si no hacen lo que piensas los minoritarios como yo.....Según el mayorista, es por que es...*.irracionalidad del mercado*


----------



## CMarlow (25 Mar 2021)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Claro, si no hacen lo que piensas los minoritarios como yo.....Según el mayorista, es por que es...*.irracionalidad del mercado*



Es que no hay otra explicación que la de irracionalidad de mercado. Porque si 2+2 son 4 pero el mercado dice que son 3, pues...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2021)

Solo te falta emplear las palabras "los manos fuertes", "espaldas plateadas" y nombrar el foro reddit.


----------



## bientop (25 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es que no hay otra explicación que la de irracionalidad de mercado. Porque si 2+2 son 4 pero el mercado dice que son 3, pues...



Yo lo del canal a nivel escasez de barcos creo que es algo muy bueno, aunque dejó claro que no tengo el tema tan estudiado como vosotros.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Mar 2021)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Solo te falta emplear las palabras "los manos fuertes", "espaldas plateadas" y nombrar el foro reddit.



No te lo tomes como algo personal, hombre. Si no es que lo diga yo, es que lo dice el mercado de fletes:



https://www.braemarscreen.com



Y ese mercado es el que marca el NAV de las navieras como NMM y determina cuanto van a ganar.

Que luego las acciones suban a bajen responde ya a otras cuestiones. Si no quieres llamarle irracionalidad del mercado llámale como te apetezca, que vienen siendo lo mismo.


----------



## bientop (25 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No te lo tomes como algo personal, hombre. Si no es que lo diga yo, es que lo dice el mercado de fletes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah no me lo tomaba como algo personal, era por seguir la reflexión del otro forero.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No te lo tomes como algo personal, hombre. Si no es que lo diga yo, es que lo dice el mercado de fletes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto esta mejor


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No te lo tomes como algo personal, hombre. Si no es que lo diga yo, es que lo dice el mercado de fletes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de las empresas cargadoras es que contratas con una naviera pero no sabes exactamente *a qué barco suben tu contenedor", *explica Espin. "Es difícil para un empresario tener una trazabilidad real de dónde está su contenedor ya que el *transporte marítimo no está todavía digitalizado".*

Paradójicamente, si bien estas navieras operan en forma de alianza, *no enfrentan los problemas de forma conjunta, *sino que cada empresa transportadora tiene que dar respuesta a las demandas de los clientes de forma individual, explica Espin, por lo que la información nunca es completa, *ni las soluciones, tampoco.*

"Hemos *banalizado el servicio marítimo *entre todos", estima, "y pagamos altos precios por un servicio que no ha mejorado ni tiene la necesidad de hacerlo ya *no se atiende a la voz del cliente".*


Por lo que puede que sea la puntilla que necesitan estas empresas para tambien ponerse al día en cuanto a digitalización etc etc y se haga una buena criba.

Ya veremos lo que pasa....


----------



## JJ81 (25 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es exactamente lo contrario. Los rates de los fletes van a subir, y cuanto más tiempo esté el canal de Suez bloqueado, más subirán. Y eso sólo significa una cosa: las acciones de las navieras van a subir. Que no lo hagan por ahora... pues qué quieres que de diga... irracionalidad del mercado. Supongo que muchos minoritarios pensarán como tú y por eso hay volatilidad.



No ibas desencaminado... NMM +5,31%
Recuperando lo perdido


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Mar 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> No ibas desencaminado... NMM +5,31%
> Recuperando lo perdido



Despues de las caidas durante una semana mas o menos alguna vez tenía que rebotar....


----------



## CMarlow (25 Mar 2021)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Despues de las caidas durante una semana mas o menos alguna vez tenía que rebotar....



Pero que dices jajaja
Creo que te estás equivocando de valor... NMM ha caído 2 días después de subir 4 seguidos y después de subir un 45% en marzo!


----------



## Cormac (25 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> He comprado unas mas a 23'37.
> Con estas últimas estaré tradeando.



Vendidas a 25,57 ahora mismo. 
50 acciones. Si bajan repetiré operación y sino esto que me llevo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Mar 2021)

Ya os dije que la acción anda muy nerviosa. En casos así no tocar. Y si no sois capaces de no tocar entonces no abrir el broker. Otra cosa es gente tradeando, eso ya cada uno es mayorcito


----------



## NeoSetrakso (25 Mar 2021)

Llevo bastantes NMM. Recomendáis comprar NM?


----------



## Cormac (25 Mar 2021)

No se si afectará.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Mar 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Llevo bastantes NMM. Recomendáis comprar NM?



En NM se corre un gran riesgo de dilución. Parece que NMM ha pasado a ser la joya de la corona del universo Navios y AF hará con NM lo que pueda. Ahora, eso no quiere decir que no vayan a haber grandes subidas en NM... todo es posible.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> No se si afectará.



Gracias por compartir @Cormac !


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Mar 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Llevo bastantes NMM. Recomendáis comprar NM?




Llevando ya muchisimo NMM, la respuesta es NO. No sobreponderes riesgo en tu cartera. Lo que sobran son verdes pastos


----------



## Hastur (26 Mar 2021)

Viene tenso el tema....volvemos a la semana pasada?


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Mar 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Viene tenso el tema....volvemos a la semana pasada?



Pronto estaremos en 40


----------



## juanmas (26 Mar 2021)

Habría que hacerle un homenaje al Capi del Ever Green. Cuando se ha visto Teekay un 10% arriba? 

Un par de semanitas más XDD


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Habría que hacerle un homenaje al Capi del Ever Green. Cuando se ha visto Teekay un 10% arriba?
> 
> Un par de semanitas más XDD



Pues no se lo que durará lo del EVERGREEN, pero imaginaos lo que supone en aumento de costes hacer la "ruta africana". No es tontería, son miles de kilómetros más para cada buque.


----------



## filets (26 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues no se lo que durará lo del EVERGREEN, pero imaginaos lo que supone en aumento de costes hacer la "ruta africana". No es tontería, son miles de kilómetros más para cada buque.











Is this ship still stuck?


You know that ship, the one possibly still stuck in the canal. Is it still there? Find out that, and really only that, at this website.




istheshipstillstuck.com


----------



## juanmas (26 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues no se lo que durará lo del EVERGREEN, pero imaginaos lo que supone en aumento de costes hacer la "ruta africana". No es tontería, son miles de kilómetros más para cada buque.



Buque con carga, parado o demorado por fuerza mayor, los rates siguen corriendo, las pérdidas para expedidores, importadores. Acumulación mercancía en tránsito, pendiente expedición, aumento de manda tonelaje, ganancia para el naviero.
En la cadena logística pierden los extremos. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (26 Mar 2021)

¡Sin sentido!...esta compañía podría ganar en los dos próximos años todo lo que capitaliza en la actualidad


Ante el bloqueo en el Canal de Suez, las tarifas de transporte de los petroleros casi se han duplicado esta semana, y varias embarcaciones se desviaron de la vital vía fluvial mientras un gigantesco buque portacontenedores permanecía encajado entre ambas orillas, señalábamos esta mañana.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que quedan unos días de que se salgan los miedosos (llamarlos pringados me parece muy impolite) y luego poco a poco seguirá entrando dinero y para arriba. Salirse ahora...hay que ser parguela


----------



## CMarlow (27 Mar 2021)

Esta semana se lleva a efecto el merger. Será el miércoles. Es posible que haya algún movimiento de accionistas que quieran salir, pero debería ser menor. Creo que el gran factor que va a jugar un papel capital la semana que viene será cómo evolucione el tema Ever Given y los rates. Por ahora no han subido demasiado, pero si la interrupción del canal de Suez persiste, los rates subirán sí o sí. Ya hay barcos que están siendo enrutados por el cabo de Buena Esperanza, lo que hará que la oferta disminuya notablemente.

Puede que haya volatilidad durante la semana, pero si no se soluciona lo del canal de Suez pronto, es muy probable que el viernes que viene estemos muy arriba. Y cuanto más tarde en solucionarse, más arriba llegaremos a corto plazo.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (27 Mar 2021)

Surferos del valiu , imagino que algunos ya os habreis dado cuenta que esta dibujando un hch y estais algo acongojados por ello , si no supera los 30 esto va a buscar minimo los 22-23 de nuevo y le veo bastante posibilidad dado que no ha corregido apenas , si asi fuera , puestos a especular podrian usar esa pasta para rotar a las tech chinas duramente castigadas. En cualquier caso es una correccion no un cambio de tendencia , que sera la que las big hands y los suferos querais darle . Tienen a los dineros mareaos.


----------



## jjh (27 Mar 2021)

Shipowners poised to benefit from higher rates | Seeking Alpha


Shipping analysts think the Suez Canal drama is a positive for a select group of firms that will benefit from tight containership supply and higher rates. Read which stocks could benefit.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Value (28 Mar 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Surferos del valiu , imagino que algunos ya os habreis dado cuenta que esta dibujando un hch y estais algo acongojados por ello , si no supera los 30 esto va a buscar minimo los 22-23 de nuevo y le veo bastante posibilidad dado que no ha corregido apenas , si asi fuera , puestos a especular podrian usar esa pasta para rotar a las tech chinas duramente castigadas. En cualquier caso es una correccion no un cambio de tendencia , que sera la que las big hands y los suferos querais darle . Tienen a los dineros mareaos.



No hay drama ninguno si no rompe los 30 o si se va a buscar los 22-23. Será oportunidad de ampliar para los que ya llevamos o de entrar para los que no se la hayan mirado aún. 

Van a ser años de muchísimos beneficios en el sector de containers. En algún momento la cotización lo terminará reflejando porque para colmo se suelen firmar contratos FIJOS de más de 12 meses.

Aquí lo único que nos puede hacer perder dinero es una gestión deshonesta de la empresa por parte de la CEO, que aunque improbable nunca se puede descartar.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Mar 2021)

En Egipto ya empiezan a preparar la descarga de parte de los contenedores que lleva el Ever Given. Eso puede retrasar las operaciones unos cuantos días más!









Canal de Suez: Egipto ordena preparar la descarga del 'Ever Given' para desatascarlo


Egipto ordena preparar la descarga de los contenedores del 'Ever Given' para poder desencallar el buque y reabrir el Canal de Suez.




okdiario.com


----------



## CMarlow (29 Mar 2021)

Barco desencallado









El canal de Suez restablece el tráfico tras conseguir reflotar el megabuque atascado


Las maniobras logran desencallar el ‘Ever Given’ después de seis días. El presidente egipcio Al Sisi dice que la crisis ha finalizado, pero más de 400 buques siguen a la espera para poder atravesar la vía




elpais.com





Aunque hay más de 300 barcos en cola y aún tardará más de 1 semana en normalizarse la situación.


----------



## XXavier (29 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo tengo algo metido en EPD (Entrerprise Products Partners) que es una naviera de trasporte de crudo. Ahora también en horas bajas pero con unos fundamentales de la polla y un dividendo acojonante (8%).
> 
> Estas inversiones contrarian molan, pero hay que tener mucha paciencia para que salgan bien




Muy buena recomendación. Meteré algo de dinero rápido...


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (29 Mar 2021)

otro dia en rojo


----------



## SrButanero (29 Mar 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Muy buena recomendación. Meteré algo de dinero rápido...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 611213
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 611214



Yo la espero sobre 22,30 a EDP y NMM sobre los 21-22.


----------



## Cormac (29 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Vendidas a 25,57 ahora mismo.
> 50 acciones. Si bajan repetiré operación y sino esto que me llevo.



Compradas otra vez a 24,45.


----------



## orovp (29 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Compradas otra vez a 24,45.



Cuanto durara este sube y baja? A nuevos resultados?


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Comopradas otras 50


----------



## BABY (29 Mar 2021)

Dentro hoy con 140 acciones. A 200$ vendo.


----------



## Cormac (29 Mar 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Cuanto durara este sube y baja? A nuevos resultados?



No tengo ni idea. Llevo dentro desde los 17 euros y confío en la acción a plazo de dos años.
Simplemente la estoy observando y veo que sube un día un 10℅ y otro baja un 8℅
Creo que entre medias se puede ganar dinero tradeando.
De momento mi táctica es cargar en las bajadas grandes y en cuanto veo ganancias las suelto.
Para eso estoy jugando con 50 acciones. Las otras que tengo me las quedo. No me atrevo a vender/comprar todas porque lo mismo un día se me escapa porque se pega 8 sesiones subiendo.
Iré dejando mis entradas y salidas por aquí.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Esta es una acción para gente que tiene clara la tesis del superciclo y entiende que está muy infravalorada respecto a la competencia y piensa que en algún momento tendrá que cerrar, aunque sea parcialmente, ese gap con la competencia.

Toda esta volatilidad hace que mucha mano débil que no tiene esto claro se asuste y venda con un beneficio pequeño. Cuando dentro se queden los que tienen la primera idea que comento, y cuando la volatilidad de esta empresa baje un poco, lo normal sería que fuera escalando poquito a poco, y que cuando nos demos cuenta este fácil en 40 dólares. Cuando pasará esto? Ojala lo supiera, ni puta idea


----------



## CMarlow (29 Mar 2021)

Tranquilidad, aún quedan unos buenos dos o tres años por delante. Cualquier recorte a estos niveles es oportunidad de compra.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Mar 2021)

El precio parece que está dibujando un triángulo de continuación alcista.


----------



## orovp (30 Mar 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El precio parece que está dibujando un triángulo de continuación alcista.



¿Lo dices porque no ha bajado a los 22 de hace días?


----------



## CMarlow (30 Mar 2021)

orovp dijo:


> ¿Lo dices porque no ha bajado a los 22 de hace días?



No, lo digo porque parece que está dibujando un triángulo de continuación alcista


----------



## filets (31 Mar 2021)

Bueno que sepais que esta es la charo que maneja el cotarro
Angeliki Frangou


----------



## CMarlow (31 Mar 2021)

El impacto del bloqueo del Canal de Suez se sentirá durante meses


El Ever Given fue liberado este lunes tras pasar seis días encallado bloqueando el Canal Suez. La buena noticia es que la importante vía marítima, clave para el comercio mundial, ha empezado ya a recuperar la normalidad. La mala, que el impacto de este bloqueo puede sentirse durante meses. Así...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Value (31 Mar 2021)

filets dijo:


> Bueno que sepais que esta es la charo que maneja el cotarro
> Angeliki Frangou



De charo nada, es el demonio reencarnado en mujer. Pirata donde las haya, lo que pasa que viendo los barcos que le ha vendido NM a NMM este último quarter parece que ahora quiere darle trato de favor a NMM. 

Por cierto, los rates de containers siguen subiendo peeero los del BULK llevan una semanita ya bajando a pesar de SUEZ. Siguen siendo buenos los actuales pero moderadamente preocupantes de cara a llegar a los 13-14$ de EPS en 2021 que es digamos el escenario más optimista..


----------



## Zoeric (31 Mar 2021)

Value dijo:


> De charo nada, es el demonio reencarnado en mujer. Pirata donde las haya, lo que pasa que viendo los barcos que le ha vendido NM a NMM este último quarter parece que ahora quiere darle trato de favor a NMM.
> 
> Por cierto, los rates de containers siguen subiendo peeero los del BULK llevan una semanita ya bajando a pesar de SUEZ. Siguen siendo buenos los actuales pero moderadamente preocupantes de cara a llegar a los 13-14$ de EPS en 2021 que es digamos el escenario más optimista..



Bueno, reencarnado en machirulo más bien. Joder, me la imaginaba más morbosa cuando hablabais de ella por aquí  

A ver si nos lleva el barco a buen puerto. A mí de lo que me queda es de lo poquito que tengo en verde.


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Mar 2021)

Moraleja, invierte en imperial brands.


----------



## BABY (31 Mar 2021)

Ya tenemos la historia de la gitana de La Sagra. El hilo está bendecido y nos vamos a forrar.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (31 Mar 2021)

Menudo chicharro esto. No sé si vender.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (31 Mar 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Menudo chicharro esto. No sé si vender.



Yo es la única que llevo en rojo hoy (compre además a USD 25 así que no tengo tanto margen como otros foreros que entraron mucho antes) pero la voy a mantener. Llevaba muchas semanas se subidas y creo que es normal que se tome un descanso. Además si realmente viene un ciclo bueno es mejor pensar a más largo plazo, hay que tener paciencia, veremos como esta en 1 año.


----------



## juanmas (31 Mar 2021)

filets dijo:


> Bueno que sepais que esta es la charo que maneja el cotarro
> Angeliki Frangou



Esa cara está diciendo que nos va a follar.


----------



## orovp (31 Mar 2021)

Tranquilos que de 22 no baja


----------



## Halfredico (31 Mar 2021)

Yo le metí mil pavos por probar y antes de sacarlos se los gasta la Anabel Alonso griega en tintes color ceniza y pelados vascuences.


----------



## orovp (1 Abr 2021)

Moody's affirms Navios Partners' B2 CFR; changes outlook to stable.









Moody's affirms Navios Partners' B2 CFR; changes outlook to stable


Rating Action



m.moodys.com


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Abr 2021)

otro dia de sangría mientras el sp500 continúa pulverizando records


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (1 Abr 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Surferos del valiu , imagino que algunos ya os habreis dado cuenta que esta dibujando un hch y estais algo acongojados por ello , *si no supera los 30* *esto va a buscar minimo los 22-23 * de nuevo y le veo bastante posibilidad dado que no ha corregido apenas , si asi fuera , puestos a especular podrian usar esa pasta para rotar a las tech chinas duramente castigadas. En cualquier caso es una correccion no un cambio de tendencia , que sera la que las big hands y los suferos querais darle . Tienen a los dineros mareaos.



Bueno, pues dentro con un puñado de acciones a 22.5. No me convence del todo por los precedentes de la diréctiva pero en fin, veo reputados foreros por aquí. A la minima salgo por patas. Jijiji


----------



## CMarlow (1 Abr 2021)

Buy the dip


----------



## CMarlow (2 Abr 2021)

Los fletes de portacontenedores siguen al alza una semana más. Hoy el Harpex se sitúa en 1492, subiendo un 2,6% en la semana y en máximos de más de 15 años!



Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## CMarlow (3 Abr 2021)

Noticia de portada de El Economista









Los fletes son 3,2 veces más caros que hace un año en las grandes rutas


Mover mercancías por las principales rutas marítimas de transporte está dando dolores de cabeza en los últimos meses a muchas compañías que dependen del transporte para exportar sus productos. El precio de mover un contenedor de 40 pies (unos 12 metros), como los que transporta el famoso buque...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Abr 2021)

Por técnico yo creo que la proxima semana recuperamos senda alcista

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanmas (4 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Los fletes de portacontenedores siguen al alza una semana más. Hoy el Harpex se sitúa en 1492, subiendo un 2,6% en la semana y en máximos de más de 15 años!
> 
> 
> 
> Harper Petersen & Co



Excelente! AF vende liners y compra bulkers.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (5 Abr 2021)

Otro día bien rojo, menos mal que todo lo demás está super verde, pero si que es raro que con el resto de índices super verdes esto siga bajando así.


----------



## SrButanero (5 Abr 2021)

¿Cómo la seguís viendo a NMM? Yo aún veo que le queda bajada hasta los 20-21.


----------



## orovp (5 Abr 2021)

SrButanero dijo:


> ¿Cómo la seguís viendo a NMM? Yo aún veo que le queda bajada hasta los 20-21.



Ha podido bajar a menos de 22 unas cuantas veces y siempre acaba subiendo. Aunque es posible que baje a 20, quien sabe


----------



## NeoSetrakso (6 Abr 2021)

To the moon!


----------



## bientop (6 Abr 2021)

No me suena de verlo comentado por el hilo, tiene bastantes posiciones cortas abiertas y parece que aún se van incrementado asi que a mantener cómodamente.









NMM Short Interest Ratio and Volume (Navios Maritime Partners)


Are hedge funds shorting Navios Maritime Partners (NYSE:NMM) stock? View the latest NMM short interest ratio, short volume, and more at MarketBeat.




www.marketbeat.com


----------



## JJ81 (6 Abr 2021)

Os dejo un artículo de hoy de Mintzmyer hablando de las perspectivas del sector.
A NMM le da un target price de 40$ con el descuento que ya se ha comentado de la CEO pirata.
El mercado es tan así que la subida de hoy bien podría ser por ese artículo









2021 Is The Year For Shipping: Q1 Update And 2 Stock Picks


Our two shipping-focused model portfolios at Value Investor's Edge have returned 68.5% and 36.9% YTD. Click here to know our 2 top picks from the sector.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## CMarlow (6 Abr 2021)

Aquí tenéis el artículo de seguimiento de NMM del autor que puse en el primer post.









Navios Maritime Partners' Merger Complete - Ready For The Next Double (NYSE:NMM)


Navios Maritime Partners' completion of its merger with Navios Containers on March 31 yields a company with the scale and stability to be valued at more than the sum of the parts.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## CMarlow (6 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> No me suena de verlo comentado por el hilo, tiene bastantes posiciones cortas abiertas y parece que aún se van incrementado asi que a mantener cómodamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La semana pasada tenia entorno al 11% de posiciones cortas, y estos días ha bajado al 6 o 7%. Supongo que con la subida de hoy se habrán deshecho bastantes cortos más.


----------



## Value (6 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que parte de las posiciones cortas serían por arbitraje debido al merger. Una vez completado el merger la semana pasada pues debería de bajar el % de cortos.

Veremos si esta ha sido la última oportunidad de ampliar en los 22s o queda alguna más.

Mientras tanto, a disfrutar del +10%!


----------



## jjh (7 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aquí tenéis el artículo de seguimiento de NMM del autor que puse en el primer post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, Seeking Alpha no me deja acceder. ¿Varía la conclusión del autor respecto al artículo original?

Gracias


----------



## CMarlow (7 Abr 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Hola, Seeking Alpha no me deja acceder. ¿Varía la conclusión del autor respecto al artículo original?
> 
> Gracias



Puedes acceder haciendo una cuenta gratuita.

La conclusión sobre la marcha del negocio y las condiciones del mercado son las mismas que en el artículo precedente. Incluso un poco más optimistas sobre los resultados de este año y del año que viene, ahora que ya se conocen mejor las condiciones del mercado. Lo único que ha cambiado es la esperanza de recompras e incremento de dividendo, a la luz de las declaraciones de AF en la última presentación de resultados.


----------



## Cormac (7 Abr 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Compradas otra vez a 24,45.



Vendidas las que tengo para tradear a 26,10
Me ha saltado la orden por no estar atento, pero bien, este número de acciones lo tengo para eso.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 Abr 2021)

To the moon!


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (7 Abr 2021)

Buena subida lleva estos dos últimos días


----------



## Minadeperro (7 Abr 2021)

La verdad es que es una acción divertidísima de seguir. Menudos bandazos.


----------



## bientop (7 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La semana pasada tenia entorno al 11% de posiciones cortas, y estos días ha bajado al 6 o 7%. Supongo que con la subida de hoy se habrán deshecho bastantes cortos más.



Va fluctuando pero por ahí sigue





__





NMM - Short Interest - Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Stock - Short Squeeze, Short Sale Volume, Borrow Rates, Fails-To-Deliver







fintel.io


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (7 Abr 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Bueno, pues *dentro con un puñado de acciones a 22.5* No me convence del todo por los precedentes de la diréctiva pero en fin, veo reputados foreros por aquí. A la minima salgo por patas. Jijiji


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 620746



A los que las llevamos bastante más abajo que tú no nos dices nada?!?!

Desde el buen rollismo eh! Pero ya que otras veces me sacas las cosas que piensas que son malas malosas en mi cartera, pues que veas que también coincidimos en alguna que otra


----------



## dcisneros (8 Abr 2021)

Es una locura la de bandazos que da esta empresa. Yo me pierdo siguiendola.


----------



## CMarlow (8 Abr 2021)

dcisneros dijo:


> Es una locura la de bandazos que da esta empresa. Yo me pierdo siguiendola.



Es muy fácil. Compra cuando haya recortes y no vendas hasta que llegue cerca de su precio razonable (sobre los 50 usd a día de hoy).


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (9 Abr 2021)

Qué opinión os merece Global Ship Lease? Más que nada para diversificar un poco más en tema barcos. Ya llevo NMM y ZIM


----------



## filets (9 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es muy fácil. Compra cuando haya recortes y no vendas hasta que llegue cerca de su precio razonable (sobre los 50 usd a día de hoy).



Mi precio objetivo son 32$
Como supere los 35$ ya aguanto hasta que llegue a 250$


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Qué opinión os merece Global Ship Lease? Más que nada para diversificar un poco más en tema barcos. Ya llevo NMM y ZIM



Es una buena empresa. Ayer después del cierre del mercado hicieron un secondary offering, por lo que se espera que hoy baje y ofrezca una buena oportunidad de compra.


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

filets dijo:


> Mi precio objetivo son 32$
> Como supere los 35$ ya aguanto hasta que llegue a 250$



Hay algo que no entiendo es tu razonamiento. Si tu precio objetivo son 32, me imagino que lo que harás cuando llegue a esa cifra será vender. Entonces, si supera luego los 35, vas a volver a comprar?


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es una buena empresa. Ayer después del cierre del mercado hicieron un secondary offering, por lo que se espera que hoy baje y ofrezca una buena oportunidad de compra.



Porque amplían capital si se supone que les entra o va a entrar dinero a chorros?


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Porque amplían capital si se supone que les entra o va a entrar dinero a chorros?



Un secondary offering no es una ampliación de capital. Es la venta de la posición de un accionista significativo a otro/s. Las razones de la venta pueden ser varias. El número de acciones de la empresa no cambia.


----------



## Cormac (9 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Un secondary offering no es una ampliación de capital. Es la venta de la posición de un accionista significativo a otro/s. Las razones de la venta pueden ser varias. El número de acciones de la empresa no cambia.



Zuckerberg hizo eso mismo con Facebook. Alegó que eran para pagar facturas personales. No sé si fueron 41 millones de acciones, flipa. 
A la acción como bien dices, no le va a gustar mucho, a no ser que se la vendan a un Warren Buffett de la vida, así que puede ser una buena opción de entrada. 

Entre esta acción y Okeanis Eco Tankers te gusta especialmente alguna mas que la otra?


----------



## filets (9 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo es tu razonamiento. Si tu precio objetivo son 32, me imagino que lo que harás cuando llegue a esa cifra será vender. Entonces, si supera luego los 35, vas a volver a comprar?



Estoy seguro que va a llegar a 32, y creo que puede estar a 250 para el año que viene.
Basandome en eso mi estrategia:
si se estabiliza en 32, pasan los meses y sigue en 32 vendo a 32
si continua subiendo a 50, a 60, a 80,.... pues me espero a que llegue a 250 y vendo


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Zuckerberg hizo eso mismo con Facebook. Alegó que eran para pagar facturas personales. No sé si fueron 41 millones de acciones, flipa.
> A la acción como bien dices, no le va a gustar mucho, a no ser que se la vendan a un Warren Buffett de la vida, así que puede ser una buena opción de entrada.
> 
> Entre esta acción y Okeanis Eco Tankers te gusta especialmente alguna mas que la otra?



Okeanis Eco no la conozco. Pero tengo una pequeña posición en GSL. Igual vay a ampliar un poco más hoy.


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

filets dijo:


> Estoy seguro que va a llegar a 32, y creo que puede estar a 250 para el año que viene.
> Basandome en eso mi estrategia:
> si se estabiliza en 32, pasan los meses y sigue en 32 vendo a 32
> si continua subiendo a 50, a 60, a 80,.... pues me espero a que llegue a 250 y vendo



Interesante. Qué te hace pensar que puede llegar a 250 usd el año que viene?


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Un secondary offering no es una ampliación de capital. Es la venta de la posición de un accionista significativo a otro/s. Las razones de la venta pueden ser varias. El número de acciones de la empresa no cambia.




Ah vale, que lo vi rápido y no me di cuenta de ese pequeño detalle con el secondary y primary offering (claramente soy un desastre multitasking jajajaja). Pues parecido a lo que le pasó a Danaos en su momento y dio una oportunidad de compra muy buena


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ah vale, que lo vi rápido y no me di cuenta de ese pequeño detalle con el secondary y primary offering (claramente soy un desastre multitasking jajajaja). Pues parecido a lo que le pasó a Danaos en su momento y dio una oportunidad de compra muy buena



Sí, yo creo que ahora mismo hay una oportunidad de compra buena en GSL.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (9 Abr 2021)

Bueno pues ha abierto a 13,27 bajando un 5 y pico por ciento


----------



## Cormac (9 Abr 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Bueno pues ha abierto a 13,27 bajando un 5 y pico por ciento



Yo le he metido una orden pero mas abajo. Queda mucha tarde.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (9 Abr 2021)

Yo he pillado unas cuantas justo a ese precio


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

NMM acaba de anunciar un programa de venta discrecional de acciones por un valor total de 75M de usd. Podrá ir vendiendo acciones a su voluntad cuando así lo considere oportuno. A precios actuales representa entorno a un 14,4% de dilución, si se vende toda la cantidad anunciada.

424B5

Hay que ir olvidándose de la idea de recompras. Más bien todo lo contrario!


----------



## Value (9 Abr 2021)

Bueno señores, la Griega ha sacado el látigo a pasear.... ahora falta ver si lo termina usando.






__





424B5






www.sec.gov





"" In accordance with the terms of the continuous offering program sales agreement, we may offer and sell our common units having an aggregate gross sales price of up to $75,000,000. ""


----------



## Value (9 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es una buena empresa. Ayer después del cierre del mercado hicieron un secondary offering, por lo que se espera que hoy baje y ofrezca una buena oportunidad de compra.



Pues yo discrepo, no digo que sea mala empresa eh.... pero por como tiene los contratos apenas ha podido aprovechar la subida de rates de los containers de momento.


----------



## filets (9 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Interesante. Qué te hace pensar que puede llegar a 250 usd el año que viene?



ya lo dije por aqui
En el 2019 hicieron reverse split 15:1 para no salir del NASDAQ
En ese momento las acciones valian 15$
Ahora que estamos en el ciclo bueno espero que hagan un split 1:15. 15*15=225$
GROSSO MODO 250$
Si mi teoria es buena podrian llegar a 400$ por accion, pero ya me habre salido antes


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

filets dijo:


> ya lo dije por aqui
> En el 2019 hicieron reverse split 15:1 para no salir del NASDAQ
> En ese momento las acciones valian 15$
> Ahora que estamos en el ciclo bueno espero que hagan un split 1:15. 15*15=225$
> ...



Estás equivocado. Un split 1:15 sería dividir el precio de cada acción por 15, lo que a precios actuales la llevaría a 1,75 usd, alejándola más aún de los 250 usd. Si lo que quieres decir es que volverán a hacer un contra slip 15 a 1, a precios actuales ya valdría unos 400 usd por acción. Pero hacer eso no representa ningún cambio en el valor de nuestra inversión de todos modos. Nos quedaríamos como estamos. Sería irrelevante.


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

Buena subida del Harpex (portacontenedores) del 4,55% en la semana. Sigue su senda alcista, sin visos de detenerse por ahora. En máximos de 15 años y solo a un 18% de máximos históricos absolutos!



Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## filets (9 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Estás equivocado. Un split 1:15 sería dividir el precio de cada acción por 15, lo que a precios actuales la llevaría a 1,75 usd, alejándola más aún de los 250 usd. Si lo que quieres decir es que volverán a hacer un contra slip 15 a 1, a precios actuales ya valdría unos 400 usd por acción. Pero hacer eso no representa ningún cambio en el valor de nuestra inversión de todos modos. Nos quedaríamos como estamos. Sería irrelevante.



Lo que quiero decir es que si a nuestra Charo le salen las cosas muy bien la accion subirá a 250$
Ella la querrá mantener a 30$ por lo que hara un split 
Los que hayamos comprado antes se multiplicara por 15 nuestro numero de acciones al mismo tiempo que el precio de cada accion se dividara por 15
Quedandonos igual... no exactamente porque es mas facil vender acciones a 30$ que a 250$


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

filets dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que si a nuestra Charo le salen las cosas muy bien la accion subirá a 250$
> Ella la querrá mantener a 30$ por lo que hara un split
> Los que hayamos comprado antes se multiplicara por 15 nuestro numero de acciones al mismo tiempo que el precio de cada accion se dividara por 15
> Quedandonos igual... no exactamente porque es mas facil vender acciones a 30$ que a 250$



Ah vale. Pero te vuelvo a preguntar, qué te hace pensar que la acción va a subir a 250 usd? Yo solo lo veo posible si AF opera en favor del precio de la acción (recompras y aumento del dividendo), pero no parece que tenga esa intención en absoluto.


----------



## filets (9 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Ah vale. Pero te vuelvo a preguntar, qué te hace pensar que la acción va a subir a 250 usd? Yo solo lo veo posible si AF opera en favor del precio de la acción (recompras y aumento del dividendo), pero no parece que tenga esa intención en absoluto.



Opino igual
Por eso digo que si todo sale bien a la perfeccion podria llegar a 250
Lo que sí veo seguro son los 32$


----------



## CMarlow (9 Abr 2021)

filets dijo:


> Opino igual
> Por eso digo que si todo sale bien a la perfeccion podria llegar a 250
> Lo que sí veo seguro son los 32$



Sí, yo veo seguros los 32. Y hasta los 50 para finales de año. Y si no hay ningún evento negativo, por parte del mercado o de la directiva, también creo que los 80 son perfectamente alcanzables el año que viene.


----------



## jjh (9 Abr 2021)

filets dijo:


> Opino igual
> Por eso digo que si todo sale bien a la perfeccion podria llegar a 250
> Lo que sí veo seguro son los 32$



¿Te refieres a que llegará a los 250$ a través de contra splits?


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, yo veo seguros los 32. Y hasta los 50 para finales de año. Y si no hay ningún evento negativo, por parte del mercado o de la directiva, también creo que los 80 son perfectamente alcanzables el año que viene.



Yo veo los 80 posibles, especialmente si los rates están fuertisimos en noviembre, que se que tiene unos cuantos charters a renovar. Pero cada vez me da más mal rollo estar dentro con un beneficio grande (no ahora, pero a partir de que esté a 50 o así) y quedar en manos de esta pirata.

En una situación normal y con una directiva alineada me surfearia todo el superciclo con momentum Hands, pero claro tener a esta tía que mira por su culo y no por el nuestro....va a ser complicado. Yo creo que en los 50 por desgracia me plantearé mucho el salirme


----------



## filets (9 Abr 2021)

jjh dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a que llegará a los 250$ a través de contra splits?



No
Creo que si se nos alinean todos los astros podria llegar a 250$ y entonces haran un split para mantener el valor alrededor de los 30$


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Abr 2021)

Me viene a recuerdo una cooperativa de la que me sali porque no hacia mas que endeudarse para renovar continuamente maquinaria totalmente funcional y operativa , que de hecho otra recompraba , se decia que a mas compras, mas comisiones que se embolsaba el gerente .


----------



## Cormac (9 Abr 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Yo le he metido una orden pero mas abajo. Queda mucha tarde.



A 13'32 me ha entrado. La he tenido que subir si quería estar dentro. Los viernes suele ser el día que venden los cortos.
Hablo de GSL


----------



## CMarlow (10 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo veo los 80 posibles, especialmente si los rates están fuertisimos en noviembre, que se que tiene unos cuantos charters a renovar. Pero cada vez me da más mal rollo estar dentro con un beneficio grande (no ahora, pero a partir de que esté a 50 o así) y quedar en manos de esta pirata.
> 
> En una situación normal y con una directiva alineada me surfearia todo el superciclo con momentum Hands, pero claro tener a esta tía que mira por su culo y no por el nuestro....va a ser complicado. Yo creo que en los 50 por desgracia me plantearé mucho el salirme



Lo entiendo. A mi también me mosquea. Pero bueno, uno se hace rico dejando correr las ganancias, no? Yo a cierre de hoy tengo una ganancia latente de 109k dólares. Espero que a lo largo del año esa ganancia se convierta en más de 400k dólares (con la acción a 50) y que el año que viene sean 780k dólares (con la acción a 80). Si me acongojo y vendo ahora, me quedo sin la fiesta.


----------



## Lambo2019 (10 Abr 2021)

+1


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Lo entiendo. A mi también me mosquea. Pero bueno, uno se hace rico dejando correr las ganancias, no? Yo a cierre de hoy tengo una ganancia latente de 109k dólares. Espero que a lo largo del año esa ganancia se convierta en más de 400k dólares (con la acción a 50) y que el año que viene sean 780k dólares (con la acción a 80). Si me acongojo y vendo ahora, me quedo sin la fiesta.



Yo estoy dentro de cosas como FINV comprada a 2 dolares o TIGR comprada a 5.5. y cuando Tigr estaba en 38 NO vendi. Pero TIGR es una joya que crece una barbaridad y tiene un equipo directivo cojonudo. FiNV es otra empresa MUY top. Me refiero, de dejar correr ganancias voy servido (quizás demasiado de hecho) pero aquí el problema es que la tesis entraña mucho riesgo por culpa de la directiva. Y eso hay que valorarlo. Si llevara danaos a 10/15 pavos, ya te digo que no la tocó en un año como mínimo. Y si el superciclo sigue pues en más. Pero esto no es danaos, esto es el patio del recreo de la griega. Y tenemos que ser honestos con ello y plantear las posibles consecuencias


----------



## CMarlow (10 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro de cosas como FINV comprada a 2 dolares o TIGR comprada a 5.5. y cuando Tigr estaba en 38 NO vendi. Pero TIGR es una joya que crece una barbaridad y tiene un equipo directivo cojonudo. FiNV es otra empresa MUY top. Me refiero, de dejar correr ganancias voy servido (quizás demasiado de hecho) pero aquí el problema es que la tesis entraña mucho riesgo por culpa de la directiva. Y eso hay que valorarlo. Si llevara danaos a 10/15 pavos, ya te digo que no la tocó en un año como mínimo. Y si el superciclo sigue pues en más. Pero esto no es danaos, esto es el patio del recreo de la griega. Y tenemos que ser honestos con ello y plantear las posibles consecuencias



Sí, está claro! Por eso hay que ir siguiendo lo que pasa de cerca.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (10 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro de cosas como FINV comprada a 2 dolares o TIGR comprada a 5.5. y cuando Tigr estaba en 38 NO vendi. Pero TIGR es una joya que crece una barbaridad y tiene un equipo directivo cojonudo. FiNV es otra empresa MUY top. Me refiero, de dejar correr ganancias voy servido (quizás demasiado de hecho) pero aquí el problema es que la tesis entraña mucho riesgo por culpa de la directiva. Y eso hay que valorarlo. Si llevara danaos a 10/15 pavos, ya te digo que no la tocó en un año como mínimo. Y si el superciclo sigue pues en más. Pero esto no es danaos, esto es el patio del recreo de la griega. Y tenemos que ser honestos con ello y plantear las posibles consecuencias



Como ves Danaos a precios actuales? Aunque ya ha subido bastante el PER sigue siendo bajo y en un futuro debería serlo aún más...


----------



## CMarlow (10 Abr 2021)

Off topic sobre GSL, por si a alguien le interesa. Este es un buen análisis sobre cómo están las cosas ahora y el precio objetivo (entorno a 26 - 30 usd para este año):






Global Ship Lease trades low, prices secondary offering


Global Ship Lease (GSL) pricessecondary offering of 4.5M shares by certain shareholdersat a public offering price of$12.50pershare.The selling shareholders have granted the underwriters...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## orovp (10 Abr 2021)

Es posible que haya una relacion entre el reporte de seeking alpha (6 abril), la accion sube un monton y luego sacan el anuncio de venta de acciones? (9 abril)

Luego esta, porque hacer esta oferta a un 50% del nav? Alguien sabe a partir de que dia ya puede empezar a vender acciones? Si sabe que estamos a la previa de un super ciclo podría endeudarse ahora y acabar recuperando en lugar de vender acciones.

Esta claro que aún no tiene porque haberlas vendido, así que entiendo que las vendera mas adelante? O tal vez las vende ahora para pillar mas barcos aunque este descontado porque cree que acabara sacando rendimiento a esos barcos nuevos?

Yo creo que las vendera mas pronto que tarde y comprara barcos. Así ese dinero pasara a depender directamente de los fletes en lugar del mercado de acciones.


----------



## CMarlow (10 Abr 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Es posible que haya una relacion entre el reporte de seeking alpha (6 abril), la accion sube un monton y luego sacan el anuncio de venta de acciones? (9 abril)
> 
> Luego esta, porque hacer esta oferta a un 50% del nav? Alguien sabe a partir de que dia ya puede empezar a vender acciones? Si sabe que estamos a la previa de un super ciclo podría endeudarse ahora y acabar recuperando en lugar de vender acciones.
> 
> ...



No creo que haya relación en absoluto con el artículo de Seeking Alpha. Ni creo que hayan sacado ahora el anuncio porque estén pensando en vender acciones en este momento. Para mi lo lógico sería que colocasen acciones (a precio de mercado, recordemos) cuando la acción suba. Pero para eso tiene que haber anunciado el programa con anterioridad. Y si vende acciones cuando la acción suba, la dilución será más pequeña.

Me imagino que el dinero lo usarán para comprar barcos, que a rates de hoy en día es un negocio muy rentable. Y recordemos que el superciclo durará aún unos cuantos trimestres. AF es un hacha de las finanzas. No trabaja en beneficio del accionista, pero no creo en absoluto que destruya valor así como así. Y si la empresa se hace más grande y más fuerte sin destruir valor, al final los accionistas nos terminaremos beneficiando.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2021)

Alguien sabe cuánto es el NAV aprox de GSL?


----------



## Hombredepaja (10 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No creo que haya relación en absoluto con el artículo de Seeking Alpha. Ni creo que hayan sacado ahora el anuncio porque estén pensando en vender acciones en este momento. Para mi lo lógico sería que colocasen acciones (a precio de mercado, recordemos) cuando la acción suba. Pero para eso tiene que haber anunciado el programa con anterioridad. Y si vende acciones cuando la acción suba, la dilución será más pequeña.
> 
> Me imagino que el dinero lo usarán para comprar barcos, que a rates de hoy en día es un negocio muy rentable. Y recordemos que el superciclo durará aún unos cuantos trimestres. AF es un hacha de las finanzas. No trabaja en beneficio del accionista, pero no creo en absoluto que destruya valor así como así. Y si la empresa se hace más grande y más fuerte sin destruir valor, al final los accionistas nos terminaremos beneficiando.



No seré yo quien defienda a AF, pero el programa de venta de acciones es simplemente la renovación de uno anterior que acaba de expirar. En el último trimestre del 2020 la empresa ya vendió una cantidad muy poco significativa de acciones utilizando el antiguo programa.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (11 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro de cosas como FINV comprada a 2 dolares o TIGR comprada a 5.5. y cuando Tigr estaba en 38 NO vendi. Pero TIGR es una joya que crece una barbaridad y tiene un equipo directivo cojonudo. FiNV es otra empresa MUY top. Me refiero, de dejar correr ganancias voy servido (quizás demasiado de hecho) pero aquí el problema es que la tesis entraña mucho riesgo por culpa de la directiva. Y eso hay que valorarlo. Si llevara danaos a 10/15 pavos, ya te digo que no la tocó en un año como mínimo. Y si el superciclo sigue pues en más. Pero esto no es danaos, esto es el patio del recreo de la griega. Y tenemos que ser honestos con ello y plantear las posibles consecuencias



A mi lo de los equipos directivos cojonudos me parece un poco chorrada. A menos que claro lleven a la empresa a la quiebra o hagan fraudes, o sea algo tipo Tesla muy innovador.

Al final estas empresas se mueven al ritmo del sector. Si el sector va bien, las empresas van bien y si va mal, va mal. Mira por ejemplo Merlin en el IBEX, que una de las razones que dan para comprar es el equipo directivo... y mira cómo va la acción desde 2014 que salió a bolsa.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> A mi lo de los equipos directivos cojonudos me parece un poco chorrada. A menos que claro lleven a la empresa a la quiebra o hagan fraudes, o sea algo tipo Tesla muy innovador.
> 
> Al final estas empresas se mueven al ritmo del sector. Si el sector va bien, las empresas van bien y si va mal, va mal. Mira por ejemplo Merlin en el IBEX, que una de las razones que dan para comprar es el equipo directivo... y mira cómo va la acción desde 2014 que salió a bolsa.



Si eso es así, como explicas que danaos cotice a su NAV o incluso por encima y NMM a 0.3 veces?


----------



## juanmas (11 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuánto es el NAV aprox de GSL?



Si te referes a Equity, debe andar por lo 15$ por acción, aunque creo que en shipping el NAV que buscas es el valor actualizado de la flota computando el valor del charter book; habría que calcularlo y son 43 buques más 6 post-panamax comprados recientemente. Por lo que he visto por la red, no debe andar lejos de 3-4 veces cotización.

GSL puede ser una buena opción, está casi a precio de secondary offering 12.5$


----------



## orovp (12 Abr 2021)

Si subieran los tipos de interés venderíais? O aguantaríais el chaparrón?


----------



## Hastur (12 Abr 2021)

Iba bien rojo y ahora bien verde....es para no mirarla en unos meses


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (12 Abr 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Iba bien rojo y ahora bien verde....es para no mirarla en unos meses



Da unos bandazos brutales la verdad. Yo trato de no mirarla pero no es fácil, esta muy entretenida estos días.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Abr 2021)

Oportunidad de compra muy buena hoy en GSL, para aquellos que quieran entrar o ampliar posiciones. En este momento está al precio del secondary offering.


----------



## bientop (13 Abr 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Iba bien rojo y ahora bien verde....es para no mirarla en unos meses



No se si habrá conocido con esto:


----------



## CMarlow (13 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> No se si habrá conocido con esto:



Estaria bien que los de reddit se metiesen aquí y llevasen la acción a 300 en 2 días


----------



## Halfredico (13 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Estaria bien que los de reddit se metiesen aquí y llevasen la acción a 300 en 2 días



Si ya de por sí tiene volatilidad, no quiero pensar lo que puede ser con los de reddit dentro. Vamos a dejarla crecer por causas naturales de mercado.


----------



## CMarlow (13 Abr 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Si ya de por sí tiene volatilidad, no quiero pensar lo que puede ser con los de reddit dentro. Vamos a dejarla crecer por causas naturales de mercado.



Sí, sí, está claro. Era más un comentario de broma.


----------



## CMarlow (13 Abr 2021)

Os dejo aquí un vídeo super interesante de uno de los analistas del sector marítimo más relevantes (por el conocimiento y los resultados que consigue). Hace un repaso general del sector y comenta una serie de nombres. Su elección final como mejor apuesta: NMM.


----------



## CMarlow (13 Abr 2021)

Y así de fuerte está el mercado de dry bulk


----------



## jjh (13 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Os dejo aquí un vídeo super interesante de uno de los analistas del sector marítimo más relevantes (por el conocimiento y los resultados que consigue). Hace un repaso general del sector y comenta una serie de nombres. Su elección final como mejor apuesta: NMM.



Este mismo analista es el que la está tratando de calentar en Reddit XD

Ahora en serio, es un crack y sus análisis son muy completos.


----------



## CMarlow (13 Abr 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Este mismo analista es el que la está tratando de calentar en Reddit XD
> 
> Ahora en serio, es un crack y sus análisis son muy completos.



Lo es. Yo de hecho, a raíz de este vídeo le he echado un ojo a Flex LNG y he tomado una posición para el largo plazo.


----------



## CMarlow (14 Abr 2021)

Los rates de dry bulk con buenas subidas hoy:



https://www.braemarscreen.com



Y containers también con una buena subida ayer:





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## CMarlow (14 Abr 2021)

Congestión en el puerto de Los Ángeles a la que se suma una huelga de camioneros que complica aún más el panorama. Esto es otra noticia alcista para los rates:









Truck drivers strike at Ports of Los Angeles and Long Beach - Splash247


Truck drivers at Los Angeles and Long Beach ports, represented by the Teamsters union, started strike action against Universal Logistics Holdings (ULH) this week, adding further to extraordinary congestion woes at America’s principle west coast maritime gateways. According to the Teamsters...




splash247.com


----------



## Cormac (14 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Lo es. Yo de hecho, a raíz de este vídeo le he echado un ojo a Flex LNG y he tomado una posición para el largo plazo.



Hoy está pegando buen subidón. Me la puse en favoritos.


----------



## juanmas (14 Abr 2021)

El mercado de fletes on-fire

Container shipping is about to report blockbuster Q1 earnings | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide

Ayer he tomado una pequeña posición en GSL 10.70$, sigo cargando exposición al sector.

Echarle un vistazo a la cotización de GLNG, creo que está de saldo. El NAV debe andar por encima de 20$. 

La participación en NFTR vale unos 8$ por acción GLNG, sumando 150MM$ EBITDA del Hili, el resto de la empresa a coste 0. No cargo más poque ya llevo 600 y para mi es suficiente, aparte que no me ha gustado nada de nada la venta de Hygo, la joya de la corona. Si el nuevo CEO se centra en FLNG y liquida la parte midstream, entonces otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## CMarlow (14 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> El mercado de fletes on-fire
> 
> Container shipping is about to report blockbuster Q1 earnings | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide
> 
> ...



Yo también sigo cargando exposición al sector. Mi mayor posición, con diferencia, está en NMM, pero he sumado GSL hace unos días y ayer Flex LNG.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (14 Abr 2021)

Otra vez para arriba. Esto se mueve más que un yo-yo.


----------



## CMarlow (14 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Otra vez para arriba. Esto se mueve más que un yo-yo.



A medio y largo plazo esto solo tiene una dirección, que es para arriba. Hay que olvidarse de la volatilidad del corto plazo.


----------



## CMarlow (14 Abr 2021)

+15,58% en Flex LNG. Nada mal para mi prime día completo de cotización!


----------



## vayafuturo (15 Abr 2021)

Esta quedando un hilo muy majete... gracias CMarlow
Que os parece EURN?no me parece que tenga malos número pero quizás me impresionan más los divdendos(aprox 20%)
A la vista de las expectativas en el sector , que os parece??
Se agradece cualquier comentario


----------



## Cormac (15 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> +15,58% en Flex LNG. Nada mal para mi prime día completo de cotización!



Ayer entré en plena subida cuando iba por el 8℅, pero cogí el arreón final de un 7℅. 
Era el dinero que tenía preparado para Coinbase que al final no se dió. 
También picoteé con Golar.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Abr 2021)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Esta quedando un hilo muy majete... gracias CMarlow
> Que os parece EURN?no me parece que tenga malos número pero quizás me impresionan más los divdendos(aprox 20%)
> A la vista de las expectativas en el sector , que os parece??
> Se agradece cualquier comentario



Un placer. Gracias a ti Vayafuturo!

Yo los tankers no los sigo mucho. Es sector transporte marítimo, pero tienen sus propias dinámicas. Y están más ligadas a la marcha de la economía y la OPEP que al un ciclo natural del sector. Por eso se me hace más difícil tratar de predecir qué va a pasar a medio/largo plazo.

Qué te parece a ti?


----------



## CMarlow (15 Abr 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ayer entré en plena subida cuando iba por el 8℅, pero cogí el arreón final de un 7℅.
> Era el dinero que tenía preparado para Coinbase que al final no se dió.
> También picoteé con Golar.



Muy bien. Hoy en Oslo Flex LNG está subiendo un 11%, así que se esperan más subidas en el NYSE. Es posible que se vaya a un nivel de rentabilidad por dividendo similar al de TGP, lo que situaría la acción entorno a 15 usd.

Por cierto, yo llevo 13k TGP también, pero no lo dije en el post más arriba porque para mi esas TGP forman parte de mi cartera de dividendos, no mi cartera value, donde tengo situadas el resto de la exposición a transporte marítimo.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Abr 2021)

Seguimos con subidas importantes en dry bulk:



https://www.braemarscreen.com/


----------



## CMarlow (15 Abr 2021)

Gran subida hoy del Baltic Dry Index, un 6,7% arriba:






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com






Y portacontenedores siguen con su ascenso imparable:





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (15 Abr 2021)

Estos días que todo sube menos esta son muy desconcertantes


----------



## vayafuturo (15 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Un placer. Gracias a ti Vayafuturo!
> 
> Yo los tankers no los sigo mucho. Es sector transporte marítimo, pero tienen sus propias dinámicas. Y están más ligadas a la marcha de la economía y la OPEP que al un ciclo natural del sector. Por eso se me hace más difícil tratar de predecir qué va a pasar a medio/largo plazo.
> 
> Qué te parece a ti?



Yo lamentablemente poca opinión tengo...según J Mintzmyer no está mal y pronostica los 12$, pero tampoco la pone como top.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Abr 2021)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Estos días que todo sube menos esta son muy desconcertantes



Pues sí, y sobre todo un día que los raits han subido notablemente. Es pura especulación de trading, ya que por fundamentales no tiene ningún sentido. Pero creo que cuando pase la resistencia de los 29 se irá a 40 como un tiro.


----------



## CMarlow (17 Abr 2021)

Los reits siguen muy fuertes. El Baltic Dry Index subió un 2,7% en el día, a un record anual y muy cerca de máximos de 10 años. Está muy alto y solo tiene un camino: seguir subiendo!






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y el Harpex (portacontenedores) subió un 5,8% en la semana. A solo un 11,4% del máximo histórico del índice, alcanzado entorno a 2004-2005!



Harper Petersen & Co



Y sin embargo NMM se mantiene por debajo de la resistencia de 29 usd. Creo que cuando la rompa se irá a 40 de la noche a la mañana. Y sin avisar.


----------



## Value (17 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues sí, y sobre todo un día que los raits han subido notablemente. Es pura especulación de trading, ya que por fundamentales no tiene ningún sentido. Pero creo que cuando pase la resistencia de los 29 se irá a 40 como un tiro.



Se llama AF. La última ha sido la jugada que les ha metido a los accionistas de NNA.

Había en SA un comentario que me hizo mucha gracia, de que si le dabas 1$ a AF ella automáticamente lo convertia en 0.33$ y que si eso sigue pasando es por algo. Que lo mismo los que estamos equivocados somos nosotros y no el mercado.

Mi opinión personal es que va a seguir subiendo porque los rates están imparables... pero veremos si algún dia llega a 0.5-0.6NAV si sigue haciendo AKs a 0.3x NAV.


----------



## Hombredepaja (17 Abr 2021)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Yo lamentablemente poca opinión tengo...según J Mintzmyer no está mal y pronostica los 12$, pero tampoco la pone como top.



Euronav es la naviera mejor gestionada, y con mucha diferencia, son conservadores a nivel financiero lo que les permite en los momentos bajos del ciclo tener cash para comprar empresas rivales en problemas. Cuando la acción está infravalorada recompran a manos llenas. Los gestores son lo contrario a AF.

Por otra parte, los rates en el sector del transporte de crudo están por los suelos y no se ve una recuperación de los mismos a corto plazo, el dividendo es variable en función de los resultados así que olvidaros de esa rentabilidad por dividendo del 20% y además como es una empresa belga la retención creo recordar que es del 28%.

Si bajase a 7$ tras presentar los resultados del primer trimestre seria una muy buena compra. No esperéis tampoco grandes movimientos de la cotización porque no es un chicharro.


----------



## CMarlow (17 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Se llama AF. La última ha sido la jugada que les ha metido a los accionistas de NNA.



Hombre, NNA está al borde de la quiebra. Cualquiera que invierta en esa empresa debería saberlo. Y el préstamo de 100 millones que ha hecho AF es un balón de oxígeno que evita virtualmente perder todo a los accionistas.


----------



## Manolito-14 (18 Abr 2021)

Donde veis el histórico de los ratios? Fijo que se encuentra enseguida pero llevo un rato en ello sin éxito. Perdón por el retraso

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jjh (18 Abr 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Donde veis el histórico de los ratios? Fijo que se encuentra enseguida pero llevo un rato en ello sin éxito. Perdón por el retraso
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk





Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## CMarlow (19 Abr 2021)

Comenzamos la semana con subidas de dry bulk, como era de esperar:



https://www.braemarscreen.com


----------



## CMarlow (19 Abr 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Donde veis el histórico de los ratios? Fijo que se encuentra enseguida pero llevo un rato en ello sin éxito. Perdón por el retraso
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Para portacontenedores, el que te ha puesto jjh. Y para dry bulk puedes mirar este:






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## Hastur (19 Abr 2021)

Le esta costando romper los 30 pero esta semana caen....tiene toda la pinta


----------



## NeoSetrakso (19 Abr 2021)

To the moon! Me da ganas de vender y comprar mañana cuando vuelva a bajar otro 5% xD


----------



## CMarlow (19 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> To the moon! Me da ganas de vender y comprar mañana cuando vuelva a bajar otro 5% xD



Lo malo de esa estrategia es que un día romperá la resistencia y te quedarás fuera de la subida si has vendido. Igual no es mañana, ni la próxima vez que vuelva a la zona, si es que baja, pero un día romperá, eso es seguro. A mi me ha pasado un par de veces cuando comenzaba a invertir, hace 10 años, y jode bastante ver cómo el precio da un tirón bueno hacia arriba y tú estás fuera porque has querido rascarle un 5%. Yo ya no arriesgo y paso de vender.


----------



## Cormac (19 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> To the moon! Me da ganas de vender y comprar mañana cuando vuelva a bajar otro 5% xD



En un ciclo alcista no es recomendable. Ha llegado estar varias sesiones subiendo. Lo que puedes hacer es dejarte las que tienes fijas y unas nuevas para tradear con ellas.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (20 Abr 2021)

Y qué pasará hoy tras el subidón de ayer en casi todas?

Por qué ZIM va un poco a su bola? Tengo como 10 barcos y casi todas van al unísono. Pero ZIM la semana pasada subió un montón y ayer bajó; al revés que el resto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Y qué pasará hoy tras el subidón de ayer en casi todas?
> 
> Por qué ZIM va un poco a su bola? Tengo como 10 barcos y casi todas van al unísono. Pero ZIM la semana pasada subió un montón y ayer bajó; al revés que el resto.



Pues tú mismo te respondes yo creo. No pueden subir todas todo el tiempo. Tienen que ir cogiendo descansitos, luego pollazo, luegodescanso y correccion y a seguir. La clave es ver si los resultados de Q1 de zim son legendarios y mete un pollazo gigante de irse a 40+

Con NMM es distinto porque hay mucha desconfianza a la griega, pero tampoco descarto que de repente un día se desate para arriba a lo bestia


----------



## NeoSetrakso (20 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues tú mismo te respondes yo creo. No pueden subir todas todo el tiempo. Tienen que ir cogiendo descansitos, luego pollazo, luegodescanso y correccion y a seguir. La clave es ver si los resultados de Q1 de zim son legendarios y mete un pollazo gigante de irse a 40+
> 
> Con NMM es distinto porque hay mucha desconfianza a la griega, pero tampoco descarto que de repente un día se desate para arriba a lo bestia



Ya pero yo llevo NMM, INSW, SBLK, TNK, DAC, FLNG, GNK, GSL, GOGL y ZIM y casi todos van al unísono. 

ZIM suele ir un poco a su aire y baja cuando las otras suben y al revés.


----------



## javiorz (20 Abr 2021)

Desconozco si pertenece al mismo sector que NMM, pero lanzo pregunta ya que veo que la mayoria están on-fire, incluyendo las que menciona Neo... DSX (Diana Shipping), como la veis?


----------



## CMarlow (20 Abr 2021)

Los fletes siguen al alza. El Baltic Dry Index sube un 1,6% desde ayer, en máximos anuales:






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y los portacontenedores suben entorno a un 2,5% desde lo últimos datos, hace 4 días:






www.vhss.de: Home







www.vhbs.de


----------



## Cormac (20 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Ya pero yo llevo NMM, INSW, SBLK, TNK, DAC, FLNG, GNK, GSL, GOGL y ZIM y casi todos van al unísono.
> 
> ZIM suele ir un poco a su aire y baja cuando las otras suben y al revés.



Yo también ando en ZIM con idea de soltarlas en Junio. 
Tienes idea de mantenerlas?


----------



## NeoSetrakso (20 Abr 2021)

Pues hoy ya baja todo.


----------



## Value (20 Abr 2021)

javiorz dijo:


> Desconozco si pertenece al mismo sector que NMM, pero lanzo pregunta ya que veo que la mayoria están on-fire, incluyendo las que menciona Neo... DSX (Diana Shipping), como la veis?



Poco recomendable desde mi punto de vista, se dedican a hacer charters largos con BULK que no lo veo muy buena idea tal y como está el mercado.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Abr 2021)

Todos los recortes son buenos momentos de compra en NMM. Atentos!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (20 Abr 2021)

El Titanic.


----------



## the lord of the bricks (20 Abr 2021)

Qué pasa hoy?


----------



## NeoSetrakso (20 Abr 2021)

the lord of the bricks dijo:


> Qué pasa hoy?



Se ha estrellado todo lo de viajes (aerolíneas, hoteles) porque EEUU ha metido a 130 países en una lista negra de viajes para este verano para que los gUSAnos no viajen. 

Lo único que se me ocurre es que metan a los barcos en esto. Porque han bajado todas a plomo. Ahora Danaos lleva -9%, Flex LNG -10% o ZIM -9%.


----------



## orovp (21 Abr 2021)

Articulo de SA donde explican la buena idea que es invertir en shipping:









Don't Join The Industrial Average


Not only is shipping the most attractive segment within the Industrials sector, but we believe it's one of the best places to be invested within the entire market.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## CMarlow (21 Abr 2021)

Subida brutal del Baltic Dry Index, casi un 10% en el día, después de 6 jornadas subiendo. Ni siquiera estamos en la parte alta del ciclo anual y ya se sitúa en máximos desde octubre de 2010!






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y NMM como si no pasase nada... La pregunta no es si subirá. La pregunta es cuándo lo hará.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Abr 2021)

Ayer he aprovechado la caída del sector para comprar unas pocas ZIM y diversificar un pellón más.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (21 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Ayer he aprovechado la caída del sector para comprar unas pocas ZIM y diversificar un pellón más.



Cuáles llevas? Llevas Danaos?


----------



## Cormac (21 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Ayer he aprovechado la caída del sector para comprar unas pocas ZIM y diversificar un pellón más.



Yo también llevo ZIM. Las compré con idea salir en junio. 
Cuál es tu estrategia con esta acción?


----------



## bandro (21 Abr 2021)

Hay manera de ver cuál es la flota de ZIM? Lo he estado buscando en su web y no la encuentro por ningún lado


----------



## CMarlow (21 Abr 2021)

bandro dijo:


> Hay manera de ver cuál es la flota de ZIM? Lo he estado buscando en su web y no la encuentro por ningún lado



Zim no posee barcos, sino que los alquila para operarlos.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Abr 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Yo también llevo ZIM. Las compré con idea salir en junio.
> Cuál es tu estrategia con esta acción?



Mi estrategia es dejarla correr hasta que vea que el mercado en general se da cuenta del valor de la empresa y llega a un precio que deje poco margen de subida. Cuál es ese precio? No lo sé aún. Habrá que ir viendo cómo evoluciona el mercado y la empresa.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Abr 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Cuáles llevas? Llevas Danaos?



Actualmente llevo NMM, TGP, FLNG, GSL y ZIM. La que más pesa, con diferencia, es NMM (llevo 12.500 acciones).

Aunque TGP y FLNG las tengo en mi cartera de dividendos y las pienso mantener bastantes años. Creo que el LNG tiene una lógica distinta al resto del transporte marítimo y tendrá un crecimiento más pausado pero mucho menos cíclico. Ambas empresas están netamente enfocadas a crear valor y devolver al accionista. Tienen dividendos crecientes y perfectamente sostenibles del 8% y el 10% respectivamente.


----------



## Hombredepaja (21 Abr 2021)

CPLP acaba de vender sus dos portacontenedores más modernos (9300 TEUs - 2016) por $195M, su valor en libros era de $140M y el valor real estimado (por Vessels Value) estaba en torno a los $170M.

A ver que hacen ahora con el cash, una recompra masiva de acciones seria brutal para la cotización pero seguramente lo utilicen para comprar los cuatro portacontenedores que tiene CMar en construcción.


----------



## juanmas (21 Abr 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> CPLP acaba de vender sus dos portacontenedores más modernos (9300 TEUs - 2016) por $195M, su valor en libros era de $140M y el valor real estimado (por Vessels Value) estaba en torno a los $170M.
> 
> A ver que hacen ahora con el cash, una recompra masiva de acciones seria brutal para la cotización pero seguramente lo utilicen para comprar los cuatro portacontenedores que tiene CMar en construcción.



Actualmente llevo Bulkers 2020, SBLK, NMM y quisiera aumentar/diversificar mi exposición al sector. Me he estado mirando alternativas y por NAV y bajo apalancamiento a corto plazo me gustan GOGL y GNK.

GNK tiene un apalancamiento (Net Debt/Equity) del 24%, GOGL por su parte presenta un apalancamiento del 38%, ambos muy por debajo del sector. El NAV/precio de GNK va por 0.77 y GOGL 0.87, mas o menos en la media.

La verdad Genko en el 2020 lo ha hecho regular, peor en todo caso que GOGL, sin embargo le veo mucho potencial y a su política de mantener la deuda contenida, iniciar reparto de dividendos a partir Q4 y cierta renovación de la flota. 
Con todo veo más potencialidad en GOGL y la incorporación este año de 10 castlemax y 8 capes va a disparar los ingresos.

Alguno tiene una opinión formada sobre estos valores?


----------



## Value (22 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Actualmente llevo Bulkers 2020, SBLK, NMM y quisiera aumentar/diversificar mi exposición al sector. Me he estado mirando alternativas y por NAV y bajo apalancamiento a corto plazo me gustan GOGL y GNK.
> 
> GNK tiene un apalancamiento (Net Debt/Equity) del 24%, GOGL por su parte presenta un apalancamiento del 38%, ambos muy por debajo del sector. El NAV/precio de GNK va por 0.77 y GOGL 0.87, mas o menos en la media.
> 
> ...



La mejor del mercado con diferencia es 2020 bulkers, pero también es la más cara. Esto va por gustos supongo... 

Mi exposición a BULK a día de hoy esta en NMM, GOGL y SB. 

Mírate SB si quieres, es de la más apalancadas pero el management me parece bueno/decente.


----------



## CMarlow (22 Abr 2021)

Rompiendo fuerte! A ver cómo acaba el día!


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (22 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Rompiendo fuerte! A ver cómo acaba el día!



tiene muy buena pinta por ahora


----------



## Cormac (22 Abr 2021)

Ya 31. Esta semana a ver si cierra por encima de 30.


----------



## juanmas (22 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> La mejor del mercado con diferencia es 2020 bulkers, pero también es la más cara. Esto va por gustos supongo...
> 
> Mi exposición a BULK a día de hoy esta en NMM, GOGL y SB.
> 
> Mírate SB si quieres, es de la más apalancadas pero el management me parece bueno/decente.



Cierto 2020B es top, una dividend-cow que voy a mantener unos cuantos años (3-4). Ya es mi principal posición de largo, quiero diversificar. Mi principal objetivo es un activo con mayoría de flota con calificación ECO y NAV/Precio que no pase de 1.20, difícil objetivo. Eso o una bagatela que pueda aguantar un año en cartera, con deuda muy contenida y sin vencimientos en el período de inversión.

GOGL ya lo había mirado y me gusta, si recorta un poco es un serio candidato.

SB lo he mirado y la verdad para MP no está mal. Flota de 10Y av. tamaño medio, deuda a corto no preocupante, aunque a partir de 2022 los vencimientos se incrementan ca. 50%, a lo que hay que sumar los gastos por revisiones periódicas en dique seco, instalacion de Sistemas de Tanques de Lastre BWTS, scrubbers, etc, previstos a partir de 2022 para ir adaptando flota a los requirimientos medioambientales de la IMO. Este es el problema de una flota sólo adaptada al 25% y con 10 años de antigüedad, que no es mucho pero con la aceleración de la EEXI a 2025 o cumples o gastas la tira en fuel ligero/moderas velocidad.

Con todo, de las que tengo en lista es la mejor por relación NAV/precio.

Gracias por la sugerencia, seguiré buscando.


----------



## Halfredico (22 Abr 2021)

Vaya acción trolaca, de +7 a 0 en un plis.


----------



## Value (23 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Cierto 2020B es top, una dividend-cow que voy a mantener unos cuantos años (3-4). Ya es mi principal posición de largo, quiero diversificar. Mi principal objetivo es un activo con mayoría de flota con calificación ECO y NAV/Precio que no pase de 1.20, difícil objetivo. Eso o una bagatela que pueda aguantar un año en cartera, con deuda muy contenida y sin vencimientos en el período de inversión.
> 
> GOGL ya lo había mirado y me gusta, si recorta un poco es un serio candidato.
> 
> ...



Los tienes cuadrados, tener de principal posicion una empresa de BULK (aunque sea la mejor o la 2da mejor) bufff. Si esto sigue subiendo y el superciclo se hace realidad te vas a hacer de oro, pero si no... puedes pasarlo mal.

Lo que pasa o debería pasar si hay superciclo es que las que más suban sean las más apalancadas con flota más antigua. Como ha pasado en containers con danaos y nmci. De ahí que lleve unas monedillas a SB.

En cuánto a GOGL pues eso, yo estoy dentro porque las calls estan "baratas" y tiene muchos capes que están los rates altísimos.

EN fin, que yo diría que las mejores para tener digamos a igualdad de precio son 2020B y SBLK... lo que pasa que yo al final siempre termino comprando lo barato.


----------



## juanmas (23 Abr 2021)

Tal como yo planteo la inversión en shipping, el drybulk es el que mejor perspectiva presenta a medio plazo. El orderbook anda muy decaído, la normativa medioambiental limitará la rentabilidad de parte de la flota envejecida, lo que conjugado con el precio de 400$/ton fomentará el achatarramiento. Por la parte de la demanda, China sigue aumentaando la producción de acero, sus reservas de mineral están disminuyendo, las tensiones con Australia no mejoran. En conjunto terreno abonado para el incremento de rates y aquí la flota premiun de 2020B es imbatible. Los Newcastlemax operan a rates capes + 35% + bonificación scrubber.

Bulkers 2020 desde un punto de vista puramente P/B, es cara de narices; sin embargo para mi es la inversión que me ofrece más garantías por calidad de activos y *gestión totalmente alineada* con el accionista. Espero que este año el reparto de dividendos ronde ell 20% y hasta 2024 no hay que preocuparse de vencimientos deuda, drydocks, ni gaitas del estilo.

Llevo tambien alguna baratita, a nivel Ev/EBITDA NMM es la mejor, sin duda, peeero... la gestión o, mejor dicho, el mangoneo de AF en todo el grupo, desde luego no busca otra cosa que el beneficio propio. En este caso, el potencial de revalorización de NMM está capado por la ejecutiva. Con esta si que no duermo tranquilo, pero mientras tire hay que mantenerla en cartera, si o si.


----------



## White calvin (23 Abr 2021)

y castor maritime como la veis? he leido que sigue aumentando flota y unos beneficios buenos en 2020


----------



## Value (23 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Tal como yo planteo la inversión en shipping, el drybulk es el que mejor perspectiva presenta a medio plazo. El orderbook anda muy decaído, la normativa medioambiental limitará la rentabilidad de parte de la flota envejecida, lo que conjugado con el precio de 400$/ton fomentará el achatarramiento. Por la parte de la demanda, China sigue aumentaando la producción de acero, sus reservas de mineral están disminuyendo, las tensiones con Australia no mejoran. En conjunto terreno abonado para el incremento de rates y aquí la flota premiun de 2020B es imbatible. Los Newcastlemax operan a rates capes + 35% + bonificación scrubber.
> 
> Bulkers 2020 desde un punto de vista puramente P/B, es cara de narices; sin embargo para mi es la inversión que me ofrece más garantías por calidad de activos y *gestión totalmente alineada* con el accionista. Espero que este año el reparto de dividendos ronde ell 20% y hasta 2024 no hay que preocuparse de vencimientos deuda, drydocks, ni gaitas del estilo.
> 
> Llevo tambien alguna baratita, a nivel Ev/EBITDA NMM es la mejor, sin duda, peeero... la gestión o, mejor dicho, el mangoneo de AF en todo el grupo, desde luego no busca otra cosa que el beneficio propio. En este caso, el potencial de revalorización de NMM está capado por la ejecutiva. Con esta si que no duermo tranquilo, pero mientras tire hay que mantenerla en cartera, si o si.



Hombre, yo creo que el escenario optimista del BULK lo tenemos medianamente claro los dos. Si empieza el superciclo se va a ganar muchísimo dinero porq para colmo los astilleros a día de hoy están a tope de orderlist de containers hasta 2023-2024, pero como la cosa se complique espero que seas capaz mentalmente de aguantar bajadas en picado.

Además, ten en cuenta que el BULK poco tiene que ver con los Containers, que estos últimos se suelen contratar a medio/largo plazo y en el BULK contratos a medio plazo son bastante raros.

La comparación con NMM también bastante injusta, que te recuerdo que NMM tiene una parte importante del income proveniente de containers que es bastante mejor sector a dia de hoy. Aparte, operativamente la gestión de NMM por parte de la griega es notable/sobresaliente... el problema actual y futuro es el capital allocation porque yo creo que la Griega va a tirar de AK para comprar los barcos que más le gusten de NM.

Disclaimer: LONG en todos los barcos pero cuidado con la gestión de riesgo.


----------



## Hastur (23 Abr 2021)

Pues lo de cerrar por encima de 30 esta semana parece que esta ahí….da muchos botes pero esta claro que la tendencia es la que es.

Y como gestionar no perder los beneficios aquí y dejarla correr con los saltos que da ?


----------



## juanmas (23 Abr 2021)

Una pregunta para @Value o cualquiera que pueda informarme. Ahora que se está recuperando un pelín, estoy pensando en rotar un 50% de mi posición en GLNG a otro valor en el mismo sector LNG/LPG.

Me he estado mirando Dorian (LPG), valor comentado por Mintzmyer en un video de youtube. Los números me cuadran para mantenerla a MP. No paga dividendos, pero periódicamente hace buybacks y pienso que la acción todavía tiene recorrido.

Visto que es un valor con marcado componente estacional, teóricamente Q2/Q3 serían sus trimestres fuertes, entonces sería compra ahora o en otoño. Como lo véis?. Alguna alternativa?


----------



## Value (23 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Una pregunta para @Value o cualquiera que pueda informarme. Ahora que se está recuperando un pelín, estoy pensando en rotar un 50% de mi posición en GLNG a otro valor en el mismo sector LNG/LPG.
> 
> Me he estado mirando Dorian (LPG), valor comentado por Mintzmyer en un video de youtube. Los números me cuadran para mantenerla a MP. No paga dividendos, pero periódicamente hace buybacks y pienso que la acción todavía tiene recorrido.
> 
> Visto que es un valor con marcado componente estacional, teóricamente Q2/Q3 serían sus trimestres fuertes, entonces sería compra ahora o en otoño. Como lo véis?. Alguna alternativa?



Yo las GOLARs que tengo me las quedo mínimo hasta que superemos los 15-16$ de nuevo. Golar si que es una empresa que si la valoras por suma de las partes esta baratísima.

Además, poco tiene ya que ver con barcos....


----------



## CMarlow (23 Abr 2021)

Los rates siguen al alza. Una semana más el Harpex asciende, situándose en máximos de 15 años y a un mero 9,5% de máximos históricos del índice:



Harper Petersen & Co



Y el Baltic Dry Index sigue subiendo por octavo día consecutivo, en máximos de 11 años:






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## juanmas (23 Abr 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> y castor maritime como la veis? he leido que sigue aumentando flota y unos beneficios buenos en 2020



Del sector con diferencia la más peligrosa.

Terminó 2020 con 6 barcos y 132 millones de acciones y en pocos meses se ha lanzado a una compra desenfrenada de 1 cape, 5 kansarmax, 1 panamax y 3 Tankers Aframax/LR2, financiados follándose al accionista a tope. El último offering, que no el peor, en marzo 192,307,700 acciones a 0.65$ más igual número de warrants canjeables hasta 5 años a 0.65.

Ahora mismo tiene un outstanding de 899,458,493 a las que hay que sumar al menos 192,307,700 warrants canjeables. Una barbaridad.

Si te la quieres jugar, al precio actual entras 16ct por debajo del offering, lo que no está mal. Ten en cuenta sin embargo que el CEO se cree Onassis creando su flota de liberty ships y lo mismo sigue cargando chatarrilla a costa del accionista.

Ya para terminar el cuadro, en diciembre recibió tarjeta morada del Nasdaq, si antes de final de junio la acción lo sobrepasa el precio unitario de 1$ le hacen un delisting y lo largan al OTC con los penny stocks. Asi que ya sabes, no tardarán nada en preparar un reverse split.

Huid insensatos! Yo estoy pillado y voy a mantener, tal como está el mercado si el Onassis este no se vuelve loco, quizá la jugada le salga hasta bien, dado que de momento la deuda está muy contenida.


----------



## Value (23 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Del sector con diferencia la más peligrosa.
> 
> Terminó 2020 con 6 barcos y 132 millones de acciones y en pocos meses se ha lanzado a una compra desenfrenada de 1 cape, 5 kansarmax, 1 panamax y 3 Tankers Aframax/LR2, financiados follándose al accionista a tope. El último offering, que no el peor, en marzo 192,307,700 acciones a 0.65$ más igual número de warrants canjeables hasta 5 años a 0.65.
> 
> ...



mirate esta 









Acciones Pangaea Logistic | Cotización NASDAQ:PANL hoy - Investing.com


Todo sobre el precio de las acciones de Pangaea Logistic en bolsa (NASDAQ:PANL), con gráficos, análisis y más sobre la cotización de Pangaea Logistic (Acciones PANL).



es.investing.com












Pangaea Logistics Dry Bulk Shipper With Strong Business Prospects But Major Share Overhang


Initiating coverage of Pangaea Logistics Solutions, a rather unique dry bulk shipping company with a diversified strategy and stronghold in the ice class niche.




seekingalpha.com





Es otra posible oportunidad como la de Danaos y GSL en su momento


----------



## NeoSetrakso (23 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Y el Baltic Dry Index sigue subiendo por octavo día consecutivo, en máximos de 11 años:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo el Baltic Dry llegó a 11000 en 2008. Es casi exponencial. Porqué subió tanto? Si sube a esos valores de nuevo, a cuánto se podrían ir los barcos y NMM?


----------



## CMarlow (23 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Por lo que veo el Baltic Dry llegó a 11000 en 2008. Es casi exponencial. Porqué subió tanto? Si sube a esos valores de nuevo, a cuánto se podrían ir los barcos y NMM?



Es aquel momento había un desequilibrio que venía por el lado del aumento de la demanda. En este momento, aunque hay y se espera aumento de demanda (por el restocking y los estímulos económicos a nivel mundial) el desequilibrio viene sobre todo por el lado de la oferta. Hay carencia de barcos para cubrir la demanda y no se va a solucionar, como sabes, durante al menos un par de años.

En aquella época NMM llegó a ponerse por encima de 300 usd. Llegaremos a esos niveles? Es posible, pero no antes de que el superciclo esté muy avanzado. Y no sé cuántos de los que estamos aquí aguantaremos hasta ese punto sin vender.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (23 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es aquel momento había un desequilibrio que venía por el lado del aumento de la demanda. En este momento, aunque hay y se espera aumento de demanda (por el restocking y los estímulos económicos a nivel mundial) el desequilibrio viene sobre todo por el lado de la oferta. Hay carencia de barcos para cubrir la demanda y no se va a solucionar, como sabes, durante al menos un par de años.
> 
> En aquella época NMM llegó a ponerse por encima de 300 usd. Llegaremos a esos niveles? Es posible, pero no antes de que el superciclo esté muy avanzado. Y no sé cuántos de los que estamos aquí aguantaremos hasta ese punto sin vender.



Que no hay aumento de la demanda?









Chinese import "on steroids" results in Baltic Dry Index record


The leading Baltic Dry Index for the dry bulk market is at its highest in 10 years. Most recently, capesize has skyrocketed on an extraordinarily strong Chinese import, according to shipping organization Bimco.




shippingwatch.com





*



Chinese import "on steroids" results in Baltic Dry Index record

Hacer clic para expandir...










A Record Number of Container Ships Are Anchored in SF Bay as U.S. Imports Boom


We may not actually be out of this pandemic, but a late-pandemic buying boom is sweeping the country and it can be seen in dramatic form in San Francisco Bay right now.




sfist.com








A Record Number of Container Ships Are Anchored in SF Bay as U.S. Imports Boom

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


----------



## juanmas (23 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> mirate esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, deberes para el finde


----------



## CMarlow (24 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Que no hay aumento de la demanda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, sí, que aumento de la demanda hay. Pero el gran desequilibrio viene principalmente porque la oferta de barcos es limitada, depuesto de varias años de purga en el sector.


----------



## desev (24 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, sí, que aumento de la demanda hay. Pero el gran desequilibrio viene principalmente porque la oferta de barcos es limitada, depuesto de varias años de purga en el sector.



Pero, ¿Cuál es el peligro /asterisco a asumir para la tesis? Quiero decir, ¿No habrían ya los grandes fondos inflado todo si es seguro que estos rates son imparables durante tanto tiempo? (Gracias por el tema por cierto)


----------



## jjh (24 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> mirate esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no me he perdido en la lectura: compañía con buen futuro próximo debido al aumento actual de los rates, pero que como se está saliendo el mayor fondo del accionariado el analista no la puede recomendar.


----------



## Value (24 Abr 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Si no me he perdido en la lectura: compañía con buen futuro próximo debido al aumento actual de los rates, pero que como se está saliendo el mayor fondo del accionariado el analista no la puede recomendar.



Ese tio es super pesimista con todas las acciones de barquitos. Hizo un artículo super bearish cuando estaba golar a 7 y otro neutral NEUTRAL con golar a 4$ que eso fue una fumada curiosa.

En resumen, que si el tio dice que es neutral es muy posible que eso sea BULLISH. 

Lo que pasa que va a ser una acción tosca de analizar porque es parecida ZIM pero con Bulkers. Si me animo lo mismo abro otro hilo para no ensuciar este.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Abr 2021)

desev dijo:


> Pero, ¿Cuál es el peligro /asterisco a asumir para la tesis? Quiero decir, ¿No habrían ya los grandes fondos inflado todo si es seguro que estos rates son imparables durante tanto tiempo? (Gracias por el tema por cierto)



De nada desev, un placer compartir. Gracias a ti por comentar.

El mercado en general aún sigue siendo bastante escéptico con el sector, por diversas razones. Entre ellas está que lleva varios años purgando los excesos producidos a raíz del anterior superciclo, que ha llevado a las empresas a la quiebra o a pasar una travesía por el desierto muy dura. Hasta hace muy poco era un sector no invertible. Pero esto ha cambiado y estamos comenzando los años buenos, que se extenderán durante los próximos 2 o 3. Lo que sucede es que, aunque el final del 2020 ya mostraba cierta mejora, las empresas aún no han mostrado el verdadero potencial en sus cuentas. El primer trimestre de este año ya empezará a fluir el dinero de forma sólida y esperamos que sea ya un punto de inflexión en la valoración del mercado. En particular esta descorrelación entre potencial y precio se está produciendo en la parte de bulkers, ya que los portacontenedores sí han tenido un mejor desarrollo, debido a que los rates de portacontenedores han subido un poco antes que los de dry bulk.

¿Qué peligro puede haber? Pues creo que el principal es que haya una catástrofe similar a la que vivimos en 2020 que haga que la economía se pare. De hecho los rates ya empezaban a levantar vuelo en 2019, pero el coronavirus hizo que se volviesen a hundir y todo se retrasase 1 año.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Abr 2021)

Talk of super cycle dismissed | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide


Experts at this week’s Baltic Freight and Commodity Dry Bulk Forum, part of Singapore Maritime Week, downplayed talk of a commodity super cycle, which has been raising pulses in the sector. But while they stopped short of acknowledging the super cycle, they did agree that there is a cyclical...




www.hellenicshippingnews.com





IHS Markit’s research shows that the dry bulk fleet-to-orderbook ratio is nearing its lowest in decades and that there is unlikely to be a significant rebound in newbuilding orders. “Even stronger rates will not lead to a significant increase in ordering because of the environmental regulations,” he said. “If you hear news of orders, that is likely to be replacement rather than speculative.”

Overall, Kapoor sees the profitability curve moving up for the next few years with freight rates increasing for dry bulk.

However, there is a caveat to Kapoor’s positive outlook: India. He said the dry bulk sector needs to pay attention to how the country recovers from the latest wave of Covid-19 infections to hit its population.

Looking at the different dry bulk sectors, Kapoor sees continued upside for capesize freight rates in the short term. While he is bearish for the sub-panamax and supramax sectors in the short term, overall the shipping sector is expected to attract much better returns than it has for the past few years.

“Overall we are positive,” he said, but added that it is very “good to be sceptical” in the dry bulk market. “We have seen many false starts, but the difference now is the low orderbook. We are not seeing everyone rushing back to order ships, mainly because of the environmental issues which will keep a control on fleet growth.”

Consequently, IHS Markit expects the current cyclical upturn to be maintained over at least the next two years.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (25 Abr 2021)

Qué pasará esta semana tras el boom de la semana pasada?



CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, sí, que aumento de la demanda hay. Pero el gran desequilibrio viene principalmente porque la oferta de barcos es limitada, depuesto de varias años de purga en el sector.



Pero ahora hay un boom de consumo (demanda) en todo el mundo (al menos USA, Europa y China). Había mucha "pent up demand" de los meses del COVID y a eso unido la impresora de cualquier banco central, cheques del Biden, boom bursátil... cuándo fue la última vez que en Occidente ha habido escasez de productos de gimnasio o de coches? Es algo que en las últimas décadas no había sucedido, que una persona en Madrid o Houston no pueda comprar cosas "básicas" (por ejemplo una bicicleta) porque literalmente es imposible que lleguen allí o no se han fabricado todavía. 



https://www.cbc.ca/radio/costofliving/from-boat-blockages-to-bike-shortages-and-whether-real-estate-love-letters-work-1.5980146/lack-of-shipping-containers-causing-bike-shortages-headaches-for-canadian-farm-exporters-1.5980385











Container shortage impacts Japan fruit imports


Japan's fresh fruit imports for February fall 8 per cent, with exports from US heavily impacted




www.fruitnet.com





Desde canadienses que no pueden comprar bicicletas a japoneses que no pueden traer fruta del extranjero... porque no hay manera de hacerlo. No ha habido nada parecido en décadas de una demanda totalmente desbocada y una oferta limitada tras meses de producción parada o muy limitada. 

Y en general. En mayo va a peor. Cuanto peor, mejor 





__





Asian container shortage set to intensify into May | JOC.com







www.joc.com


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

Change of US Stance on Shipping Emissions Likely to Maintain Thin Dry Bulk Newbuild Order Books — Breakwave Advisors


Orderbook remains key to sustained recovery




www.breakwaveadvisors.com





Shipowners have long bemoaned the lack of clarity on the direction of future environmental regulations, which have also put many off from ordering new tonnage. There have been concerns that vessels ordered today would become obsolete well before the end of their economic life. The new ambitious stance from the Biden administration may speed up the process of clarity, but it could also mean that the current breed of vessels will become non-compliant considerably faster. If the American move proves successful and the new, stricter, targets are phased in between 2023 and 2050, new vessel designs and propulsion technologies will have to be found in the next few years. Hence, the case for ordering new tonnage in the near term may weaken further for some shipowners, especially as current newbuilds may face extensive investments in propulsion conversions during their life span. 

*With only a limited number of vessels expected to join the global dry bulk fleet in the next few years, the supply side is likely to remain tight and provide continued support for freight rates.*


----------



## Value (26 Abr 2021)

La situación actual es de HOLD aunque sea una parte importante de la cartera.

Tenemos todo de cara a dia de hoy para seguir subiendo (a pesar de la griega con su AK a mercado). 

De hecho yo incluso me estoy planteando vender puts strike 30.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> La situación actual es de HOLD aunque sea una parte importante de la cartera.
> 
> Tenemos todo de cara a dia de hoy para seguir subiendo (a pesar de la griega con su AK a mercado).
> 
> De hecho yo incluso me estoy planteando vender puts strike 30.



Sí, está todo de cara para tener un crecimiento exponencial. Recordad, el mercado aún no ha reconocido el potencial tan grande que hay en el sector, tanto en portacontenedores como, especialmente, en dry bulk. Si ya estamos dentro no hay que deshacer posiciones al menos hasta que dupliquen o tripliquen desde precios actuales. Y si no estamos dentro... a qué esperamos?


----------



## Value (26 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, está todo de cara para tener un crecimiento exponencial. Recordad, el mercado aún no ha reconocido el potencial tan grande que hay en el sector, tanto en portacontenedores como, especialmente, en dry bulk. Si ya estamos dentro no hay que deshacer posiciones al menos hasta que dupliquen o tripliquen desde precios actuales. Y si no estamos dentro... a qué esperamos?



El BULK puede que nos de una ultima oportunidad de entrar en lso resultados de Q1, porque van a ser mediocres/decentes, los rates se estan disparando ahora en Q2.... a ver si hay suerte el mercado es un poco irracional y podemos terminar de entrar a empresas de solo BULK.

Yo voy muy cargado de NMM y ZIM, aparte de exposición a traves de muchas puts a DAC. 

Los containers ya estan en la cima más alta en cuanto a rates... hasta el punto de que me he planteado ampliar en DAC, quizá a través de calls. Basicamente porque Danaos tiene un % de ZIM y mientras ZIM se ha marcado casi un x2 estas ultimas semanas DAC sigue plana. 

Aparte ZIM pagó el viernes las notes que vencian en 2023 (2 años de antelación!!!) y gran parte de esas senior notes eran de DAC, que si miras el balance con detalle las tenían MTM... por lo que tendrán que hacer un ajuste contable a su favor.






ZIM announces early redemption of $349M in Series 1 and 2 notes | Seeking Alpha


ZIM Integrated Shipping Services (ZIM) plans to perform a mandatory excess cash redemption of 100% of its Series 1 and 100% Series 2 unsecured notes due 2023 at a total amount of...




seekingalpha.com





Los resultados de DAC en Q1 y Q2 en GAAP van a ser una jodida locura, porque tienen que reconocer el valor de ZIM en sus cuentas, esto ya lo he hablado varias veces con @arriba/abajo que se dió cuenta hace 5/6 meses que Danaos en el anual report tenía valorado su stake en ZIM en 100.000$ (a día de hoy vale más de 300M) asi que imáginate lo crack que es el capi. 

Poco más, de momento en general para el sector containers va todo mejor imposible, y no creo que la cosa se complique mínimo hasta 2023 que empiecen a llegar los barcos nuevos. 

Para BULK hay que mirar dia a dia, pero tiene pinta de que el superciclo esta aquí. Si hay suerte y china mantiene a medio plazo el bloqueo al carbon australiano + tenemos en cuenta que todos los astilleros estan a tope de órdenes de containers nuevos.... es la tormenta perfecta.


----------



## javiorz (26 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> El BULK puede que nos de una ultima oportunidad de entrar en lso resultados de Q1, porque van a ser mediocres/decentes, los rates se estan disparando ahora en Q2.... a ver si hay suerte el mercado es un poco irracional y podemos terminar de entrar a empresas de solo BULK.
> 
> Yo voy muy cargado de NMM y ZIM, aparte de exposición a traves de muchas puts a DAC.
> 
> ...



Duda tonta.

Y todo esto no está medio descontado ya con el x20 que lleva en menos de 12 meses DAC?


----------



## Value (26 Abr 2021)

javiorz dijo:


> Duda tonta.
> 
> Y todo esto no está medio descontado ya con el x20 que lleva en menos de 12 meses DAC?



Ha pasado de ser una empresa en riesgo de quiebra a cotizar a menos de per 1 de 2021 y per 0,x de 2022/2023.

A dia de hoy, más o menos ganaran 14-15$ por acción en 2021 y unos 20/22$ en 2022/2023. Cotiza a 50$ aprox, asi que echa tu las cuentas. Debes tener en cuenta también la participación en ZIM que a día de hoy supone unos 16$ por acción.

Yo creo que la veremos antes en 70/80 que en 30/40 de nuevo. Pero bueno, el tiempo dirá...


----------



## javiorz (26 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ha pasado de ser una empresa en riesgo de quiebra a cotizar a menos de per 1 de 2021 y per 0,x de 2022/2023.
> 
> A dia de hoy, más o menos ganaran 14-15$ por acción en 2021 y unos 20/22$ en 2022/2023. Cotiza a 50$ aprox, asi que echa tu las cuentas. Debes tener en cuenta también la participación en ZIM que a día de hoy supone unos 16$ por acción.
> 
> Yo creo que la veremos antes en 70/80 que en 30/40 de nuevo. Pero bueno, el tiempo dirá...



La verdad, que ni idea del sector ni conozco ningunia de estas empresas, precisamente por eso me interesa.

Gracias por la info!


----------



## Minadeperro (26 Abr 2021)

¿Alguna opinión sobre Pangaea? Me parece una buena oportunidad, pero que el fondo mayoritario esté vendiendo en una situación favorable me echa un poco para atrás.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

Está saliendo un hilo muy majo. Gracias @arriba/abajo @Value @juanmas @Hombredepaja @Cormac @jjh y todos los que escribís y aportáis cosas!


----------



## juanmas (26 Abr 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> ¿Alguna opinión sobre Pangaea? Me parece una buena oportunidad, pero que el fondo mayoritario esté vendiendo en una situación favorable me echa un poco para atrás.



Imagino te refieres a los movimiento de este *Report 13D*, relacionada con la dimisión de los los sres Paul Hong y Nam Trinh del Consejo de Dirección. Ha que reconocer que controlan una buena proporción del accionariado, pero desconociendo los motivos de la dimisión, hay que estar a lo que indican los datos. En este sentido, hasta el momento la situación no parece preocupante, por la parte del Equity, Panagea Acq. ha vendido a mercado, entre marzo 23 y abril 21, 919389; aproximadamente un 2.10% del accionariado. 

Si no hay movimientos masivos en futuras ventas, estimo que la empresa está en una excelente situación financiera, cotiza a NAV muy razonable y contexto de mercado es inmejorable para generar buenos beneficios los próximos 2-3 años.

Esta naviera me la he mirado este fin de semana a sugerencia de @Value y la tengo en standby a la espera de rotar un par de activos para generar cash y entrarle con acciones. Lamentablemente no es posible negociar opciones.


----------



## juanmas (26 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> La situación actual es de HOLD aunque sea una parte importante de la cartera.
> 
> Tenemos todo de cara a dia de hoy para seguir subiendo (a pesar de la griega con su AK a mercado).
> 
> De hecho yo incluso me estoy planteando vender puts strike 30.



Vender puts a 30? AK a mercado? Algo me he perdido.

Que narices habrá hecho la pequeña Onassis para que tiemblen las valoraciones? Acaso ha comprado 20 Kansarmax y un astillero?


----------



## Cormac (26 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Está saliendo un hilo muy majo. Gracias @arriba/abajo @Value @juanmas @Hombredepaja @Cormac @jjh y todos los que escribís y aportáis cosas!



Joder, GRACIAS A TÍ, que de no abrir este hilo ni me entero del superciclo de las navieras. 
Aunque hasta que uno vende ya se sabe que todas las ganancias son humo, muy dormido estaré si no acabo saliendo con ganancias. Me dan ganas de hasta apalancarme.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Joder, GRACIAS A TÍ, que de no abrir este hilo ni me entero del superciclo de las navieras.
> Aunque hasta que uno vende ya se sabe que todas las ganancias son humo, muy dormido estaré si no acabo saliendo con ganancias. Me dan ganas de hasta apalancarme.



Para eso estamos @Cormac para echarnos una mano los unos a los otros. Un saludo!


----------



## jjh (26 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Está saliendo un hilo muy majo. Gracias @arriba/abajo @Value @juanmas @Hombredepaja @Cormac @jjh y todos los que escribís y aportáis cosas!



Se agradecen todos tus aportes. Da gusto un hilo como este, moderado y con mucho fundamento.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (26 Abr 2021)

Pues nada to the moon!

NMM a 33 USD ahora mismo.


----------



## juanmas (26 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Está saliendo un hilo muy majo. Gracias @arriba/abajo @Value @juanmas @Hombredepaja @Cormac @jjh y todos los que escribís y aportáis cosas!



Gracias a tí por abrir el hilo y mantenerlo activo. Aqui se sacan buenas ideas sobre inversión en transporte marítimo y si encima te sacas unas perrillas, pues lo que te llevas.

Hay que aprovechar el tirón que estas oportunidades en este mercado no duran para siempre. 

P.S. No tengo claro que el LNG vaya a seguir tirando. Los indicadores macro marcan inicio de ciclo alcista 2025, hasta entonces bajada. Quizá habrá que ir estudiando rotar a otros; en mi caso tankers antes que inicien carrerilla en Q3.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (26 Abr 2021)

Por qué es casi imposible encontrar info sobre NMM en Reddit u otros foros?

Por ejemplo CTRM está mucho más publicitada. Cuál es la capitalización de cada una?


----------



## Hastur (26 Abr 2021)

Estoy intentando comprarme unas cosas y que no hay stock, que los proveedores no reciben, que no llega nada que problemas con el transporte de china, que los plazos no se sabe ........

Se me ha puesto hasta una sonrisa....


----------



## jjh (26 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Por qué es casi imposible encontrar info sobre NMM en Reddit u otros foros?
> 
> Por ejemplo CTRM está mucho más publicitada. Cuál es la capitalización de cada una?



Mi sugerencia es que sigas al usuario u/c12mintz:









J Mintzmyer (u/c12mintz) - Reddit


u/c12mintz: Shipping researcher & investor. Twitter: @mintzmyer Seeking Alpha: https://seekingalpha.com/author/j-mintzmyer#regular_articles




www.reddit.com





Es el autor de varios artículos de Seeking Alpha sobre NMM. Es una persona que entiende de este mundo y escribe bien.

En reddit va dejando comentarios sobre NMM. Si lo sigues, la página te avisará con las novedades.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (26 Abr 2021)

Gracias por el Twitter

Y este stock?









Eagle Bulk Shipping Inc. (EGLE) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Eagle Bulk Shipping Inc. (EGLE) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## juanmas (26 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Gracias por el Twitter
> 
> Y este stock?
> 
> ...



Tienes mejores alternativas dentro del sector Bulk. Seguro que tiene recorrido pero menos que otras, cleaver le pone un Target Price 50$, un upside de 15% sobre valor@hoy.

Si te sirve de referencia yo llevo estas, cualquiera de ellas tiene mejor potencial que EGLE, luego el mercado dictará sentencia.

SBLKStar Bulk Carriers Corp.NMMNavios Maritime Partners L.P.NO:2020Bulkers 2020GOGLGolden Ocean Group LtdGNKGenco Shipping & Trading LimitedSB Safe Bulkers Inc


----------



## juanmas (26 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Por qué es casi imposible encontrar info sobre NMM en Reddit u otros foros?
> 
> Por ejemplo CTRM está mucho más publicitada. Cuál es la capitalización de cada una?



CTRM es un chicharro y a la muchachada de reddit le encantan los penny. NMM como ticker es nuevo, quizá por eso no tiene mucha cobertura, de momento.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (26 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Tienes mejores alternativas dentro del sector Bulk. Seguro que tiene recorrido pero menos que otras, cleaver le pone un Target Price 50$, un upside de 15% sobre valor@hoy.
> 
> Si te sirve de referencia yo llevo estas, cualquiera de ellas tiene mejor potencial que EGLE, luego el mercado dictará sentencia.
> 
> SBLKStar Bulk Carriers Corp.NMMNavios Maritime Partners L.P.NO:2020Bulkers 2020GOGLGolden Ocean Group LtdGNKGenco Shipping & Trading LimitedSBSafe Bulkers Inc



Gracias llevo todas menos NO:2020 y SB. 

SB tiene buena pinta, veo que en 2008 y 2014 estaba altísima. Voy a pillar ésa para diversificar.

NMM ya en 34... to the moon!


----------



## juanmas (26 Abr 2021)

Cierto, he llegado tarde a la fiesta, pero de cualquier manera ya he doblado inversión y si Angeliki medio se porta, no descarto volver a doblar antes que acabe 2022.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Gracias a tí por abrir el hilo y mantenerlo activo. Aqui se sacan buenas ideas sobre inversión en transporte marítimo y si encima te sacas unas perrillas, pues lo que te llevas.
> 
> Hay que aprovechar el tirón que estas oportunidades en este mercado no duran para siempre.
> 
> P.S. No tengo claro que el LNG vaya a seguir tirando. Los indicadores macro marcan inicio de ciclo alcista 2025, hasta entonces bajada. Quizá habrá que ir estudiando rotar a otros; en mi caso tankers antes que inicien carrerilla en Q3.



Como he comentado en algún post anterior, para mi el LNG es una apuesta a largo plazo, más mirando a los dividendos que a la revalorización de las acciones. Las dos empresas que llevo (TGP y FLNG) ya han cerrado sus ciclos de crecimiento y tienen muy claro que lo que van a hacer ahora es crear valor y devolver al accionista mediante recompras de acciones y aumento de dividendos (aunque TGP aún va a bajar un poco más la deuda para situarse en una ratio que la haga una empresa más invertible).

Yo creo que el LNG es un mercado relativamente estable y que tendrán un crecimiento gradual a medio y largo plazo. A muy largo plazo se irá sustituyendo por otros vectores energéticos (hidrógeno?) pero en los próximos 5 a 10 años tiene el futuro garantizado.


----------



## Halfredico (26 Abr 2021)

A ver a qué precio empiezan los vertigos. Ahí es donde hay que ver a los tíos


----------



## Value (26 Abr 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> A ver a qué precio empiezan los vertigos. Ahí es donde hay que ver a los tíos



Si esta semana llega a los 40/45 habrá que plantearse hacer una pequeña poda. Peeero si llegan dentro de 3 o 4 meses y lso rates han seguido subiendo... pues habrá que quedarse. 

Yo de momento estoy muy cómodo.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Cierto, he llegado tarde a la fiesta, pero de cualquier manera ya he doblado inversión y si Angeliki medio se porta, no descarto volver a doblar antes que acabe 2022.



Antes de que acabe 2022, si no hay ninguna catástrofe, no es nada descabellado pensar que cuadrupliquemos a precios de hoy en día!


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> A ver a qué precio empiezan los vertigos. Ahí es donde hay que ver a los tíos



Creo que la zona de 40/45, como dice @Value , será difícil de superar. Puede que nos pasemos un tiempecito ahí. Pero es que cuando la superemos nos vamos a los 100 prácticamente sin resistencias de por medio. Y hasta es posible que veamos al precio rondar esas cotas para finales de año. Se espera que el NAV, con valoraciones actuales, llegue a los 80/90 para finales de año. Si se repite en el dry bulk lo que sucedió en los portacontenedores hace poco, podríamos ver cotizaciones a 1,X precio/NAV, lo que ya nos situaría por en esa zona de los 3 dígitos. A ver cómo andan los rates para entonces...


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

@NeoSetrakso puedes seguir a Mintzmyer en su cuenta de twitter. Es muy interesante:



https://twitter.com/mintzmyer?lang=es


----------



## NeoSetrakso (26 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Si esta semana llega a los 40/45 habrá que plantearse hacer una pequeña poda. Peeero si llegan dentro de 3 o 4 meses y lso rates han seguido subiendo... pues habrá que quedarse.
> 
> Yo de momento estoy muy cómodo.



Y por qué vender a 45? Aquí se ha dicho que NMM va a llegar a 300 dólares. Hasta que llegue a 300 no se vende!


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Y por qué vender a 45? Aquí se ha dicho que NMM va a llegar a 300 dólares. Hasta que llegue a 300 no se vende!



Hay que ir viendo cómo evolucionan las cosas. Sin duda pueden darse escenarios en que los 300 son posibles (por ejemplo: hacia el final del superciclo, con una flota mayor a la actual y en buena parte con contratos de 2 o 3 años a precios muy altos, AF puede empezar a hacer recompras y/o aumentar el dividendo de forma considerable), pero hay que ir siguiendo cómo evoluciona todo. Si realmente la acción llega a 300 dentro de 2 o 3 años, estoy seguro de que la inmensa mayor parte de los que estamos aquí y que hemos entrado a 1x o 2x usd habremos vendido por el camino. E ir haciendo caja, aunque sea de forma parcial, no es una mala estrategia. Al final lo que cuenta es el dinero realizado.

Actualmente mi primer punto de venta está en los 100. Ahí probablemente deshaga parte de la posición. Y guardaré el resto para jugar la estrategia a más largo plazo. Pero todo depende de cómo van evolucionando las cosas. Hay que ser flexible y seguir el tema. A mi se me juega mucho en esta empresa y la sigo de cerca todos los días.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

Yo en cuestión de brokers tengo poca experiencia. El único que he usado desde que comencé, hace más de 10 años, es Interactive Brokers. Y es el que aconsejo siempre. Pero puede que haya otros que sean mejores, sobre todo si la cartera es pequeña. Siento no ser de mucha ayuda en este tema.


----------



## juanmas (26 Abr 2021)

Pongo un tweet de hoy de Mintzmyer que hace referencia a posible catástrofe en el reino de la princesa. Cuidadín que se refiere al holding no a NMM, vayamos a volvernos locos.

_"Final PSA on* $NM*. It's a total wreck. Be very careful! 20-F filing due within 4 days. Look out for nuggets in there. "Going concern" language, perhaps? Yes, I'm short, but I don't want anyone to get hurt or accidentally mistake $NM (train wreck) for $NMM (cash cow). #shipping"_

Al parecer tienen fuertes vencimientos de deuda en Sept.21 y Ene.22, si no consiguen llevar adelante la IPO de NSAL, guano asegurado.

Atentos no caigan en la tentación de utilizar el FCF de NMM de salvavidas de NM.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pongo un tweet de hoy de Mintzmyer que hace referencia a posible catástrofe en el reino de la princesa. Cuidadín que se refiere al holding no a NMM, vayamos a volvernos locos.
> 
> _"Final PSA on* $NM*. It's a total wreck. Be very careful! 20-F filing due within 4 days. Look out for nuggets in there. "Going concern" language, perhaps? Yes, I'm short, but I don't want anyone to get hurt or accidentally mistake $NM (train wreck) for $NMM (cash cow). #shipping"_
> 
> ...



En cuestión de barcos parece que tiene pocos disponibles para la venta (creo recordar que son 3), ya que el resto están como colateral en préstamos varios. Si los vende a NMM a un precio razonablemente bueno, como en el trimestre anterior, será un excelente negocio para NMM.


----------



## juanmas (26 Abr 2021)

Orejitas tiesas, el 29 de abril 14:30 NMM presenta resultados Q1


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Orejitas tiesas, el 29 de abril 14:30 NMM presenta resultados Q1



Que inesperado y qué bueno que se presenten tan pronto. Ayudará a esclarecer cosas. Y además pilla en un momento de cierto hype con relación a los rates marcando máximos de más de una década. A ver a ver...


----------



## Value (26 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Que inesperado y qué bueno que se presenten tan pronto. Ayudará a esclarecer cosas. Y además pilla en un momento de cierto hype con relación a los rates marcando máximos de más de una década. A ver a ver...



Hay que hacer porra de cuantas acciones de NMM a vendido a mercado. De los 75M que aprobó yo diría que tranquilamente la mitad ha soltado ya.


----------



## jjh (26 Abr 2021)

En los 40$ espero una resistencia muy fuerte, ya que es el precio objetivo que le ha marcado el analista de Seeking Alpha que hemos comentado esta tarde.

En el siguiente vídeo lo comenta de pasada sobre el minuto 20:



Salvo que se retracte y siga "bullish", muchos de sus seguidores (y que compraron a raíz de sus publicaciones) le seguirán.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

jjh dijo:


> En los 40$ espero una resistencia muy fuerte, ya que es el precio objetivo que le ha marcado el analista de Seeking Alpha que hemos comentado esta tarde.
> 
> En el siguiente vídeo lo comenta de pasada sobre el minuto 20:
> 
> ...



Mintzmayer siempre dice que el precio objetivo es como referencia, pero que se ajusta constantemente según evoluciona el negocio. Y lo da sobre el NAV calculado más cercano. Es decir, en estos momentos el NAV lo calcula entorno a 50/60, sin no recuerdo mal, por lo que coloca un precio objetivo conservador en 40. Pero él mismo dice que para finales de año el NAV será mayor por lo que el precio objetivo para finales de año será mayor. Y lo mismo se aplica para el año que viene. Así que yo no le haría mucho caso a esa cifra. Al final depende más de cuánto tiempo estés dispuesto a esperar.

Pero es cierto que 40/45 es una resistencia que puede ser dura de superar, ya que es de muy largo plazo. Pero quién sabe, igual AF nos sorprende el jueves y la acción vuela.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Abr 2021)

Maersk acaba de revisar su guidance para el 2021, básicamente doblando sus cifras (EBIT y FCF) con relación a la última estimación:





__





Trading update for Q1 2021 and 2021 full year guidance adjustment - A.P. Møller - Mærsk A/S


The Investor Relations website contains information about A.P. Møller - Mærsk A/S's business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.




investor.maersk.com





La cosa está muy caliente en el sector! Espero con impaciencia a ver que nos cuenta AF!


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

Es posible que hoy y mañana sean los últimos días para comprar NMM a muy buen precio, antes de los resultados del jueves. Así que atentos!


----------



## Value (27 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es posible que hoy y mañana sean los últimos días para comprar NMM a muy buen precio, antes de los resultados del jueves. Así que atentos!



Quizá baje después de los resultados, deberían ser flojillos los de NMM del Q1, los de NMCI si que serán muy buenos pero en el Q1 aún no habían hecho el merger.

Lo importante es ver si le ha comprado los Capesizes a NM y cuanto AK ha tirado a mercado del programa de 75M.


----------



## juanmas (27 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Maersk acaba de revisar su guidance para el 2021, básicamente doblando sus cifras (EBIT y FCF) con relación a la última estimación:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El guidance es brutal, aunque no es directamente trasladable a cualquier naviera del sector. 

AP Möller y NMM operan en el mismo sector, pero sus modelos de negocio son bien diferentes.

Maersk es más liner 58% que naviero-propietario 42%, NMM por otra parte es 100% landlord. Habría que ver como están las duraciones de los contratos d fletamento para hacerse una idea del impacto del guidance en el beneficio Por lo general Maersk toma barcos a LP, (alguno he visto por ahí a 10Y), en la coyuntura actual la flota bajo contrato le genera enormes beneficios.

En cualquier caso, la previsión de crecimiento de mercado 5-7%, junto con cierta escasez de barcos siguen apuntando a enormes beneficios al menos hasta Q4.

Angeliki de mi vida que nos vamos por encima de 10$ EPS, divis please y espabila que a estos precios estas regalando empresa, recompra XDDD


----------



## Value (27 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> El guidance es brutal, aunque no es directamente trasladable a cualquier naviera del sector.
> 
> AP Möller y NMM operan en el mismo sector, pero sus modelos de negocio son bien diferentes.
> 
> ...



Por encima de 10$ de EPS nos vamos seguro, yo cuando eché numeros hace 2 meses (rates mucho más abajo) me salian entre 10/11$ de EPS en 2021 y 12/13 en 2022 cuando renovase la flota NMCI . Ahora la cosa yo creo que estará en si se puede llegar a los 15$ para 2021.

Y no comparéis NMM con Maersk... Maersk es peer más o menos directo de ZIM. Cuando vea @arriba/abajo lo de Maersk va a flipar, que va bien cargado de ZIMs.

Por cierto, ayer compré un poquito de PANL.


----------



## Cormac (27 Abr 2021)

Ayer compré Danaos Corp. No por nada en concreto, era una naviera que no tenía y a pesar de su subida en los últimos meses, decían que tenía recorrido. 
Estoy rotando mi cartera a navieras y vendí unas Nautilus, Inc. que a pesar de su nombre es de material de gimnasio y me metí en esta.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Quizá baje después de los resultados, deberían ser flojillos los de NMM del Q1, los de NMCI si que serán muy buenos pero en el Q1 aún no habían hecho el merger.
> 
> Lo importante es ver si le ha comprado los Capesizes a NM y cuanto AK ha tirado a mercado del programa de 75M.



Lo digo sobre todo por el guidance que pueden dar, no tanto por los beneficios del Q1.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

@Value @juanmas Efectivamente Maersk y NMM no son empresas comparables, porque tienen modelos de negocio distintos. Pero ponía la noticia simplemente para mostrar que sector de transporte marítimo en general está explotando.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Angeliki de mi vida que nos vamos por encima de 10$ EPS, divis please y espabila que a estos precios estas regalando empresa, recompra XDDD



AF ya dejó claro que NMM en una empresa growth, así que me espero más compras de barcos y nada de aumento de dividendos ni recompras. Y creo que en este momento del superciclo, en el que estamos aún en los inicios, es una buena estrategia. Ahora es cuando hay que invertir y gastar, no reducir equity y deshacerse de capital mediante dividendos. Ya llegará el momento más adelante, cuando el superciclo esté en sus últimas. Estoy convencido de que AF sabe muy bien esto. La tía es un hacha!


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ayer compré Danaos Corp. No por nada en concreto, era una naviera que no tenía y a pesar de su subida en los últimos meses, decían que tenía recorrido.
> Estoy rotando mi cartera a navieras y vendí unas Nautilus, Inc. que a pesar de su nombre es de material de gimnasio y me metí en esta.



Yo también compré unas pocas Danaos ayer en la apertura. Y la semana pasada me hice con otras pocas ZIM en la pequeña caída que tuvo martes y miércoles.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

Los fletes de dry bulk no dejan de subir. Hoy con ascensos fuertes: Cape de mayo +1700 y Panamax de mayo +1700. Junio y Q3 también subiendo fuerte.



https://www.braemarscreen.com


----------



## Minadeperro (27 Abr 2021)

Otro por aquí que ayer compró unas pocas de PANL en la apertura.


----------



## juanmas (27 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> AF ya dejó claro que NMM en una empresa growth, así que me espero más compras de barcos y nada de aumento de dividendos ni recompras. Y creo que en este momento del superciclo, en el que estamos aún en los inicios, es una buena estrategia. Ahora es cuando hay que invertir y gastar, no reducir equity y deshacerse de capital mediante dividendos. Ya llegará el momento más adelante, cuando el superciclo esté en sus últimas. Estoy convencido de que AF sabe muy bien esto. La tía es un hacha!



Seguro, seguro. Que Angeliki es una fuera de serie como ejecutiva y domina el mercado como nadie, es un hecho generalmente aceptado, al menos eso dice de ella alguno de los gurús del sector; como tambien es un hecho que cuidar al minorista no es precisamente una de sus prioridades. Ahí el temor que le pique el veneno y abarque más de lo que sería conveniente a base de follarnos con AK´s.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Seguro, seguro. Que Angeliki es una fuera de serie como ejecutiva y domina el mercado como nadie, es un hecho generalmente aceptado, al menos eso dice de ella alguno de los gurús del sector; como tambien es un hecho que cuidar al minorista no es precisamente una de sus prioridades. Ahí el temor que le pique el veneno y abarque más de lo que sería conveniente a base de follarnos con AK´s.



Sí, tienes razón, siempre existe ese riesgo. Pero bueno, por ahora se está comportando. Y con el programa ATM de 75 M, que al final es un porcentaje pequeño de la capitalización, y el flujo de cash que le entra, espero que le de suficiente espacio como para no hacer mayores AK's.


----------



## juanmas (27 Abr 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Otro por aquí que ayer compró unas pocas de PANL en la apertura.



Buena pinta que tiene Pangaea.

Yo tb he estado ocupado entre ayer tarde y esta mañana he liquidado CTRM y comprado opciones call OCT, DEC, de GOGL, SB, GNK, TNK, LPG

*Ver detalle aqui - opciones 20210426*

Esta mañana he comprado 3000 Belships (NO:BELCO) 8.20NOK. Cuando tenga un ratillo postearé la idea de inversión en el hilo de *NNA y algo mas**. *En síntesis la inversión es complementaria de Bulkers 2020 (NO:2020), flota bastante moderna 20 Ultramax av. 2018 ECO + 5 Supramax av. 2009. Todos los buques disponen de medios de carga/descarga, lo que les permite operar en puertos/terminales pobres en infraestructuras.

Por la parte financiera, no veo mayor problema. Cierto es que el apalancamiento es algo más elevado de lo habitual, parecido al de NO:2020,que se explica por la renovación de flota. Los pagos están estructurados en modo tal que no hay vencimientos hasta Q2 2024.

Otro motivo para entrar en la acción ha sido que la cotización YoY sólo ha subido poco más del 30% frente a sus pares Bulquers 2020 125%, GOGL 140%, GNK 152%, Safe Bulkers 172%, SBLK 243% o los 370% de subida 12 meses de NMM, por nombrar solo valores drybulk de mi cartera. 

Por lo que se refiere a la valoración, Pareto securities estima un NAV 9.6NOK o lo que es lo mismo P/NAV = 0.85, precio estupendo para una naviera tier-1; a mi el NAV me sale más bajo, pero seguro que lo estoy haciendo mal. Abajo voy a poner como lo hago a ver si alguien me aclara donde estoy equivocado.

En cuanto a la política corporativa, la intención es cuidar al accionista con participaciones en el FCF via dividendos/buybacks.

P.S. *Como calculo el NAV*

Nav=Equity/outstanding = (TotalAssets-TotalLiabilities)/shares outstanding. 

Se me ocurre que quizá sería más correcto calcular exclusivamente en base al valor actual de los buques, descontado de las cargas financieras; pero no estoy muy seguro. Alguien conoce como se calcula esta métrica en el sector naviero?


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Abr 2021)

Profit guaning


Hoy he recibido un correo de un proveedor advirtiendome de que ajuste los precios de los productos que vendo al alza para compensar el inminente aumento de precios de compra de los mismos. Son derivados del petroleo y no pueden seguir manteniendo los precios actuales por que el coste de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Buena pinta que tiene Pangaea.
> 
> Yo tb he estado ocupado entre ayer tarde y esta mañana he liquidado CTRM y comprado opciones call OCT, DEC, de GOGL, SB, GNK, TNK, LPG
> 
> ...



Para calcular el NAV en las navieras hay que mirar el valor a mercado de los activos, no? Es decir, sumando el valor a mercado de cada barco. Por eso hay apreciaciones distintas sobre la misma empresa dependiendo de quien haga el cálculo. La web de referencia es esta:






VesselsValue







www.vesselsvalue.com


----------



## juanmas (27 Abr 2021)

Gracias @502 Bad Gatowey, exactamente lo que estaba buscando. Lamentablemente la opción cómoda VesselsValue está fuera de lu la gar para un andrajoso como yo. Respecto a la valoración, en principio utilizaré la valoración activos facilitada por la empresa en los reports, en caso de duda siempre se puede aplicar el método de regresión lineal valor compra-valor achatarramiento o acudir a webs externas como las que tú planteas.

Respecto al cash, en principio supongo será cash&cash equivalents. Será cuestión de ir probando y contrastar resultados contra valores indicativos de analistas y ajustar.

Lo dicho, muchas gracias.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Abr 2021)

En el premarket ya va en 35 USD! Y hace 1 semana a 23. 

Quizá el anuncio de Maersk haya puesto los barcos en el punto de vista de más gente.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> En el premarket ya va en 35 USD! Y hace 1 semana a 23.
> 
> Quizá el anuncio de Maersk haya puesto los barcos en el punto de vista de más gente.



Es que los fletes de dry bulk están subiendo a lo loco hoy! En este momento Cape de mayo +3125, Panamax de mayo +1925. Los rates de Cape llevan subiendo una brutalidad en los últimos días!



https://www.braemarscreen.com


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> os rates de Cape llevan subiendo una brutalidad en los últimos días!
> 
> https://www.braemarscreen.com



Claro pero las acciones tienen un punto psicológico o de "seguir la moda". 

Es (salvando las diferencias) como Tesla que se fue to the moon! en verano (y los analistas subieron sus "forecasts" cuando ya había subido... a caballo pasado).

No es lo mismo que diga Maersk (una multinacional conocida y prestigiosa) que esto se va TO THE MOON que que lo haga una empresa griega que no conoce NSPM.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Claro pero las acciones tienen un punto psicológico o de "seguir la moda".
> 
> Es (salvando las diferencias) como Tesla que se fue to the moon! en verano (y los analistas subieron sus "forecasts" cuando ya había subido... a caballo pasado).
> 
> No es lo mismo que diga Maersk (una multinacional conocida y prestigiosa) que esto se va TO THE MOON que que lo haga una empresa griega que no conoce NSPM.



Todo contribuye. El sector está on fire!


----------



## juanmas (27 Abr 2021)

Putaso al Holding de la princesa.

3 contratos strike 5 NM 18JUN21 0.3$ - Para uas risas, nada mas.


----------



## Value (27 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Putaso al Holding de la princesa.
> 
> 3 contratos strike 5 NM 18JUN21 0.3$ - Para uas risas, nada mas.



comprados espero


----------



## juanmas (27 Abr 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Otro por aquí que ayer compró unas pocas de PANL en la apertura.



Estás triunfando, bonito gap se ha marcado de salida.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Abr 2021)

Hoy parece que va a ser un día de "meneos" para NMM y otros barcos.

De esos días que empieza fuerte y se desinfla o incluso acaba en rojo. Quizá se consolide unos días entorno al 33?


----------



## Minadeperro (27 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Estás triunfando, bonito gap se ha marcado de salida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 640818



Desde luego pinta fenomenal. Gracias a todos los que colaboráis en el hilo, y en esta ocasión especialmente a @Value por destapar la oportunidad.


----------



## juanmas (27 Abr 2021)

*ZIM - Nota de prensa.*

Haifa, Israel - 26 de abril de 2021 - ZIM Integrated Shipping Services Ltd. (NYSE: ZIM), una compañía global de transporte marítimo de contenedores, ha anunciado hoy la creación de ZIMARK, una empresa de base tecnológica formada en colaboración con la startup israelí Sodyo Ltd., para proporcionar soluciones de escaneo de próxima generación para los sectores de la logística y la cadena de suministro. Además de la empresa conjunta con Sodyo en la creación de ZIMARK, ZIM también realizará una inversión directa en el capital de Sodyo.

ZIMARK proporcionará a sus clientes soluciones de escaneado innovadoras utilizando la innovadora tecnología patentada de Sodyo para conectar el contenido offline con el mundo online.

La tecnología de escaneado de ZIMARK, basada en marcadores de colores, reconocimiento de imágenes y algoritmos avanzados, es la más avanzada del mercado, ya que permite realizar escaneos precisos desde prácticamente cualquier distancia y permite escanear varios marcadores simultáneamente, junto con un conjunto de funciones adicionales. ZIMark permitirá a las empresas del sector de la cadena de suministro reducir costes, aumentar la eficiencia y mejorar el servicio al cliente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Abr 2021)

Me podeis recomendar, a parte de NMM alguna naviera "decente" y que aun el precio no esté disparado?... Y llevo NMM pero me gustaría al menos llevar otra más


----------



## Value (27 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me podeis recomendar, a parte de NMM alguna naviera "decente" y que aun el precio no esté disparado?... Y llevo NMM pero me gustaría al menos llevar otra más



El trio calavera a pesar de la subida que ya llevan acumulada que te va a recomendar todo el mundo es DAC + NMM + ZIM.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Por encima de 10$ de EPS nos vamos seguro, yo cuando eché numeros hace 2 meses (rates mucho más abajo) me salian entre 10/11$ de EPS en 2021 y 12/13 en 2022 cuando renovase la flota NMCI . Ahora la cosa yo creo que estará en si se puede llegar a los 15$ para 2021.
> 
> Y no comparéis NMM con Maersk... Maersk es peer más o menos directo de ZIM. Cuando vea @arriba/abajo lo de Maersk va a flipar, que va bien cargado de ZIMs.
> 
> Por cierto, ayer compré un poquito de PANL.




Voy cargado de ZIM gracias a ti porque cuando @Value habla yo dejo lo que estoy haciendo, men siento, escucho atentamente y APRENDO


----------



## Hombredepaja (27 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me podeis recomendar, a parte de NMM alguna naviera "decente" y que aun el precio no esté disparado?... Y llevo NMM pero me gustaría al menos llevar otra más



Yo te recomiendo CPLP, cotizando a un 50% de su NAV, 0,40$ de dividendo anual, un programa de recompra de acciones en marcha y acaban de vender dos portacontenedores por encima de su valor de mercado. Deuda baja comparado con otras navieras y gestión conservadora.

En la parte negativa, es un MLP por lo que la gestión está orientada a beneficiar al GP (Capital Maritime) y no tanto a los minoritarios.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Abr 2021)

Atentos, cualquier recorte es oportunidad de compra.


----------



## Hombredepaja (27 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Quizá baje después de los resultados, deberían ser flojillos los de NMM del Q1, los de NMCI si que serán muy buenos pero en el Q1 aún no habían hecho el merger.
> 
> Lo importante es ver si le ha comprado los Capesizes a NM y cuanto AK ha tirado a mercado del programa de 75M.



Yo apuesto por que van a presentar los resultados trimestrales individuales de NMM pero también los proforma de NMM+NMCI, y estos últimos ya van a dejar ver cositas positivas.


----------



## Hombredepaja (27 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Gracias @502 Bad Gatowey, exactamente lo que estaba buscando. Lamentablemente la opción cómoda VesselsValue está fuera de lu la gar para un andrajoso como yo. Respecto a la valoración, en principio utilizaré la valoración activos facilitada por la empresa en los reports, en caso de duda siempre se puede aplicar el método de regresión lineal valor compra-valor achatarramiento o acudir a webs externas como las que tú planteas.
> 
> Respecto al cash, en principio supongo será cash&cash equivalents. Será cuestión de ir probando y contrastar resultados contra valores indicativos de analistas y ajustar.
> 
> Lo dicho, muchas gracias.



Creo que ya lo comenté en este hilo o en el foro, yo no usaría el valor contable de los barcos para calcular el NAV, no tiene porque coincidir con el valor actual de mercado (es lo normal que no coincida). En HSN hay un montón de informes y algunos incluyen valoraciones de barcos nuevos, a los 5 años, 10 años, etc. que te pueden ser útiles para calcular el valor de un barco por comparación.

A la hora de calcular el NAV también hay que tener en cuenta los charters de largo plazo en caso de que existan, y si el importe de estos está por encima o por debajo de las tarifas spot.


----------



## juanmas (27 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> comprados espero



Por supuesto, nunca vendo puts, ni siquiera para cubrir posición; no te digo nada en descubierto, Ni harto vino


----------



## Value (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (28 Abr 2021)

Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## CMarlow (28 Abr 2021)

Otro día más los rates de dry bulk siguen subiendo, en especial los de Capesize. El Cape de mayo roza ya los 40K!



https://www.braemarscreen.com


----------



## Halfredico (28 Abr 2021)

Las pre de Nnm y Zim vienen hoy de dulce, Lo mismo terminan -5, pero pinta bien.


----------



## Cormac (28 Abr 2021)

Tengo unas Grobal Ships Lease un poco parada. Con ganancias pero pocas para lo que es el sector.
Veis buena idea vender y cargar mas NMM? 0 mejor sigo con ella y así "diversifico"


----------



## Hastur (28 Abr 2021)

Uff uff .... que rico se pone esto ......


----------



## juanmas (28 Abr 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Tengo unas Grobal Ships Lease un poco parada. Con ganancias pero pocas para lo que es el sector.
> Veis buena idea vender y cargar mas NMM? 0 mejor sigo con ella y así "diversifico"



Yo tb llevo GSL, un poco por no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Creo que la acción sigue algo afectada por el secondary offering de Kelso Marine a 12.50$ el pp 9 de abril, ahí entré yo.

GSL y NMM son bastante diferentes, mientras GSL es 100% container, en NMM desde la fusión, la parte drybulk cada vez pesa más en el balance.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (28 Abr 2021)

Hoy lo vendo todo jiji. Os acordáis lo que paso cuando intento tocar los 30 . Pues eso .


----------



## juanmas (28 Abr 2021)

Van saliendo los resultados Q1, os adelanto una de mis posiciones, con la comparativa Q1 2021 vs Q1 2020.

Operating Revenues: 118% QoQ
Operating Profit: 144% QoQ
Net Income: 1833%

Reparte prácticamente el 100% de los 5.8M$ dl net income 0.26$ pago dividendos, porque ha tenido ingresos extraordinarios de 1.5M$ procedentes de los swaps. Cuanto más suba la inflacción más ganan los jodios.

Los noruegos de 2020B son unos putos cracks.

Por cierto el TCE 140% QoQ $33700


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (28 Abr 2021)

A ver si puedo pillar algunas de Safe Bulkers y Pangaea a precios decentes. Estaba esperando una corrección pero no paran de subir.


----------



## Value (28 Abr 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Hoy lo vendo todo jiji. Os acordáis lo que paso cuando intento tocar los 30 . Pues eso .



Tal y como están los rates de bulk... yo me abrocharía el cinturón unos meses más.


----------



## juanmas (28 Abr 2021)

Estoy mirándome una noruga que cotiza en el NOTC. Lamentablemente no figura entre las acciones negociables por los brokers IBKR/DeGiro.

Revisaré a fondo los resultados y si como parece son tan buenos, lo pongo por aquí, al tiempo que solicito a los brokers acceso a mercado.


----------



## Value (28 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Estoy mirándome una noruga que cotiza en el NOTC. Lamentablemente no figura entre las acciones negociables por los brokers IBKR/DeGiro.
> 
> Revisaré a fondo los resultados y si como parece son tan buenos, lo pongo por aquí, al tiempo que solicito a los brokers acceso a mercado.



Hablas de Belships no? 

Es la única que queda "barata" a día de hoy junto a PANL.


----------



## juanmas (28 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Hablas de Belships no?
> 
> Es la única que queda "barata" a día de hoy junto a PANL.



No, no es ninguna de las dos. Estoy hablando de GoodBulk ltd (BULK).


----------



## juanmas (28 Abr 2021)

Por cierto, una de las empresas con mejores perspectivas de hacerlo bien, es Genco Shipping; ya se ha hablado de ella aquí en este hilo. Investigando un poco sus antecedentes, encuentro que Genco salió de la bancarrota en septiembre de 2014 y curiosamente el actual CEO John C. Wobensmith era miembro de la ejecutiva como CFO. No seré yo quien esté en contra de las segundas oportunidades, pero los hechos son los que son y no hace daño a nadie saber de donde venimos.


*Genco Shipping emerges from bankruptcy*

*Genco Shipping - Management*

Disclaimer: Llevo GNK en cartera con opciones call.


----------



## juanmas (28 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Estoy mirándome una noruga que cotiza en el NOTC. Lamentablemente no figura entre las acciones negociables por los brokers IBKR/DeGiro.
> 
> Revisaré a fondo los resultados y si como parece son tan buenos, lo pongo por aquí, al tiempo que solicito a los brokers acceso a mercado.



Increíble, DeGiro me ha contestado dentro de la jornada.

"lamentamos comunicarle que DeGiro no ofrece conectividad con el mercado OTC"

Espero tener más fortuna con IBKR. Otra solución es abrir una cuenta en un banco noruego, algo he leído al respecto y parecía interesante. Intentaré localizar la información, si mal no recuerdo las comisiones eran bastante decentes y la Corona no es mala divisa para guardar cuatro duros.

Actualizo. Descartada la opción de broker bancario noruego. El que me interesaba Pareto, por tarifas, servicios y precios intermediación, en banca minorista está totalmente enfocada al mercado noruego y sueco.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Increíble, DeGiro me ha contestado dentro de la jornada.
> 
> "lamentamos comunicarle que DeGiro no ofrece conectividad con el mercado OTC"
> 
> Espero tener más fortuna con IBKR. Otra solución es abrir una cuenta en un banco noruego, algo he leído al respecto y parecía interesante. Intentaré localizar la información, si mal no recuerdo las comisiones eran bastante decentes y la Corona no es mala divisa para guardar cuatro duros.



Te compensará el lío de abrir cuenta en Noruega, declararlo en España, etc?

Por cierto, tienes Bulkers 2020 en IB? A mi no me entra info de mercado en esa acción. Tendría que comprarla a ciegas...


----------



## juanmas (28 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Te compensará el lío de abrir cuenta en Noruega, declararlo en España, etc?



Pues el mismo lío que tener cuenta en IBKR, ya sabes que no comunica nada a la AEAT y tienes que meter todos los datos a mano.



CMarlow dijo:


> Por cierto, tienes Bulkers 2020 en IB? A mi no me entra info de mercado en esa acción. Tendría que comprarla a ciegas...



Esa yo la llevo en DeGiro pq en IBKR para tener datos en tiempo real tienes que pagar conectividad con Oslo bors y para un par de acciones no compensa. Si quieres, puedes entrar a través de euronext en Oslo Bors y negociarla en IBKR. Te dejo enlace.

*2020 Bulkers en Oslo Bors*


----------



## vayafuturo (28 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Hablas de Belships no?
> 
> Es la única que queda "barata" a día de hoy junto a PANL.



De las baratas tambien veo OSG que la recomienda Mintzmyer.

No se que os parecera? no la he visto comentada...


----------



## Value (28 Abr 2021)

Acabo de ver el 20F de NNA (empresa hermana de NMM) . De cara a navios interesantes noticias...






Puede que ya tengamos los culpables del programa de AK de 75M. Estos 3 containers frescos de NNA.


----------



## Value (28 Abr 2021)

vayafuturo dijo:


> De las baratas tambien veo OSG que la recomienda Mintzmyer.
> 
> No se que os parecera? no la he visto comentada...



puedes compartir la tesis de mintzmyer?

Yo la tenía vista, pero solo le veo interés en caso de posible OPA. Es una situación especial muy clara. Es otra compañia de barcos, pero no es de containers ni de bulk ni de lpg... por lo que no est amuy de moda ahora.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (28 Abr 2021)

A ver si se mantiene en 34 esto hoy.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (28 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Tal y como están los rates de bulk... yo me abrocharía el cinturón unos meses más.



Al final va ser que no , me emocione al ver una pre con mas del 8% que la sitúaba ante otra gran resistencia.


----------



## Carlos París (28 Abr 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Al final va ser que no , me emocione al ver una pre con mas del 8% que la sitúaba ante otra gran resistencia.



Pareces un inversor avezado. Podrías exponer tu cartera?


----------



## CMarlow (28 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Acabo de ver el 20F de NNA (empresa hermana de NMM) . De cara a navios interesantes noticias...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si van a NMM sería una gran noticia!


----------



## Value (28 Abr 2021)

vayafuturo dijo:


> La mayor posibilidad que el maneja es de OPA como bien has visto. La lleva recomenzando desde Nov20, y en el Portafolios Modelo de Marzo21 la incluye como especulativa con un valor estimado de 4$.
> 
> Os paso el informe de Nov20:
> 
> ...



Le echo un ojo y te doy opinión estos días. 

Yo personalmente tenía apuntado entrar en 2s bajos o por debajo de 2. Es un sector con muy poco momentum y sin la OPA le veo pocas posibilidades de revalorizarse a corto plazo.




CMarlow dijo:


> Pues si van a NMM sería una gran noticia!



Hombre, pues la verdad que si... 

Cualquier cosa que no sea robarnos es bien recibida tal y como esta valorada la empresa jajaja. Ten en cuenta que puede que no sean para NMM y se los quede la griega a titulo personal.

Falta ver si ha comprado los CAPES de NM. En cualquier caso, mañana saldremos de dudas.


----------



## Hastur (28 Abr 2021)

Estaba claro que nos ibamos hoy al rojo


----------



## juanmas (28 Abr 2021)

vayafuturo dijo:


> La mayor posibilidad que el maneja es de OPA como bien has visto. La lleva recomenzando desde Nov20, y en el Portafolios Modelo de Marzo21 la incluye como especulativa con un valor estimado de 4$.
> 
> Os paso el informe de Nov20:
> 
> ...



Estupendo, ya puestos podrías compartir el de marzo.


----------



## juanmas (28 Abr 2021)

Interactive Brokers adelanta earnings NMM




Mañana veremos como ha ido la cosa, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que por estacionalidad Q1 es el peor trimestre para el Drybulk.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Le echo un ojo y te doy opinión estos días.
> 
> Yo personalmente tenía apuntado entrar en 2s bajos o por debajo de 2. Es un sector con muy poco momentum y sin la OPA le veo pocas posibilidades de revalorizarse a corto plazo.
> 
> ...



Si, si claro, por eso decía "si van a NMM" jaja.

Pero con la ampliación de la flota este año, muy bien podría estar AF preparando las cosas para dar un petardazo el año que viene subiendo los dividendos a una cifra astronómica y haciendo que la cotización se vaya a máximos históricos. Desde luego las condiciones las tiene. E incentivos para hacerlo también!

El tiempo nos dirá. Pero yo desde luego no pienso en vender por ahora...


----------



## Value (28 Abr 2021)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Ahi van...
> 
> TransferNow
> 
> Creo sigue vigente el trial de 15 dias gratis para tener acceso a todos los reportes en seekingalpha. A lo que no accedes es a su googledrive donde comparten las operaciones y datos de estudio. De todos modos, para mi demasiada info, pues con la poca idea que tengo, no me entero ni de la mitad de la mitad, lo necesito mas mascatido; y además es bastante caro....si os animáis podemos plantearnos hacer un un fondo común, por que si estamos al inicio de un superciclo puede ser muy rentable



Pues podría ser interesante, si nos juntamos todos los activos del hilo seguro que le sacamos partido porque tendríamos acceso a información sin tener que ir rebuscando por todos lados.

¿Cuánto cobra ese señor por sus reportes?


----------



## jjh (28 Abr 2021)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Ahi van...
> 
> TransferNow
> 
> Creo sigue vigente el trial de 15 dias gratis para tener acceso a todos los reportes en seekingalpha. A lo que no accedes es a su googledrive donde comparten las operaciones y datos de estudio. De todos modos, para mi demasiada info, pues con la poca idea que tengo, no me entero ni de la mitad de la mitad, lo necesito mas mascatido; y además es bastante caro....si os animáis podemos plantearnos hacer un un fondo común, por que si estamos al inicio de un superciclo puede ser muy rentable



Suena interesante la propuesta.


----------



## Hombredepaja (28 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues si van a NMM sería una gran noticia!



Será buena noticia siempre y cuando no hayan tenido que emitir acciones al 50% del NAV para financiar la operación.


----------



## Value (28 Abr 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Será buena noticia siempre y cuando no hayan tenido que emitir acciones al 50% del NAV para financiar la operación.



Ha emitido acciones seguro 200%.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Abr 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Será buena noticia siempre y cuando no hayan tenido que emitir acciones al 50% del NAV para financiar la operación.



Con los rates que hay (actualmente 42k en 4250 TEU a 1 año y subiendo), en un par de años hay ha ganado tanto como lo que le costó el barco en sí. Así que yo creo que incluso emitiendo equity al 50% del NAV es un buen negocio.


----------



## juanmas (28 Abr 2021)

vayafuturo dijo:


> $2,499 la suscripcion anual y $375 la mensual...precios USA supongo, aunque dadas las perspectivas futuras puede que sea hasta barato
> 
> Lo mas interesante, es lo que no comparte en la version trial de 15 dias, el Live Analytics. Son unos excel muy currados con todos los datos y entradas. Os paso enlace a un video de lo que contiene por si lo querereis echar un vistazo.
> 
> ...



Es una pasta, con 95% invertido como que no me interesa. Ahora bien si nos juntamos como 10 o así, mis 40 palotes se sumarían al mocho.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Es una pasta, con 95% invertido como que no me interesa. Ahora bien si nos juntamos como 10 o así, mis 40 palotes se sumarían al mocho.



A mi me pasa como a ti, @juanmas , que ya estoy invertido hasta las cejas. Ahora solo queda esperar e ir viendo cómo van los rates e ir siguiendo las noticias. El trabajo de descubrir la oportunidad ya está hecho.


----------



## Minadeperro (29 Abr 2021)

Nueva presentación de PANL.


https://www.pangaeals.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/PLS-April-21-Update.pdf



La proyección para el Q2 parece bastante positiva.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (29 Abr 2021)

Unos barcos que van a salir a bolsa en Londres:









Taylor Maritime Investments announces $250mn initial public offering on London Stock Exchange - NewsnReleases


LONDON: Taylor Maritime Investments Limited announced its intention to undertake an initial public offering (IPO) on the London Stock Exchange, by way of an...




newsnreleases.com


----------



## Cormac (29 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Unos barcos que van a salir a bolsa en Londres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echaremos un ojo. 


Dividendos atractivos y rentabilidad total

Inicialmente, la Compañía tendrá como objetivo una rentabilidad por dividendo anual del 7% (sobre el precio de emisión inicial) pagado trimestralmente con el potencial de un mayor crecimiento a largo plazo [7] . La Compañía espera declarar su primer dividendo de 1,75 centavos (o el equivalente en libras esterlinas) por Acción Ordinaria para el período inicial que finalizó el 30 de septiembre de 2021 en octubre de 2021.

Una vez que la Compañía esté totalmente invertida, la Compañía se fijará como objetivo un Retorno de VL total del 10-12% anual (neto de gastos y tarifas) a mediano y largo plazo. 

Gestión de descuentos

Política de recompra de acciones

Sujeto a los requisitos de capital de trabajo, los Consejeros considerarán la recompra de Acciones en el mercado si creen que redundará en interés de los Accionistas en su conjunto, como una forma de corregir cualquier desequilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda de las Acciones y si los descuentos son superiores a 5% por cualquier período de seis meses. La Compañía solo realizará tales recompras a través del mercado a precios (después de tener en cuenta los costos) por debajo del VL vigente por Acción según las pautas establecidas en cada momento por el Directorio.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Unos barcos que van a salir a bolsa en Londres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta seguro que la cubrirá Mintzmyer, como hizo con ZIM. Para estas cosas sí que es interesante suscribirse a su servicio. Pero como decía antes, yo ya estoy invertido hasta las cejas.


----------



## Value (29 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Esta seguro que la cubrirá Mintzmyer, como hizo con ZIM. Para estas cosas sí que es interesante suscribirse a su servicio. Pero como decía antes, yo ya estoy invertido hasta las cejas.



Hay que hacer la conjunta, solo por la posibilidad de pillar ZIM a 12$ ya merecería la pena.

Pero bueno, volviendo a nuestro mundo...


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

La presentación de resultados inicia en 40 min. Se puede seguir aquí:





__





Investor Relations | Navios Maritime Containers L.P.


The Investor Relations website contains information about Navios Maritime Containers L.P.'s business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.




navios-mlp.irwebpage.com


----------



## juanmas (29 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Acabo de ver el 20F de NNA (empresa hermana de NMM) . De cara a navios interesantes noticias...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bueno pues confirmado


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

Y el pdf de la presentación:



http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com//files/NMM%20Q1%202021%20earnings%20presentation.pdf


----------



## juanmas (29 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La presentación de resultados inicia en 40 min. Se puede seguir aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NMM Resultados Q1 No están consolidados los resultados Q1/2020 NMCI para hacer comparativa completa, pero desde luego los de los bulkers son excelentes. Plan de renovación de flota en marcha EPS $ 1.01 y distribución dividendos magro $ 0.05, pero bueno es lo que hay.

Estoy esperando que empiece el call a ver si rasco algo.


----------



## Halfredico (29 Abr 2021)

La pre se ha puesto en -4 de momento. No entiendo nada


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (29 Abr 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> La pre se ha puesto en -4 de momento. No entiendo nada



Mejor, que baje que baje, que así podemos ampliar


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

Han comprado 11 barcos (edad media 3,4 años) y vendido 5 (edad media 13 años).

Han emitido 300 millones de deuda nueva para financiar las compras. Y han refinanciado otros 200 millones. No hay maturities significativas hasta 2023.

Con los ajustes de la revaluación de NMCI y el bargain purchase del merger, el net income es $151,9 M, lo que es $7,37 EPS en el Q1!!

En respuesta a pregunta, AF vuelve a decir que estamos en un momento inicial de la recuperación del mercado, así que se van a centrar en ampliar el negocio en vez de incrementar el dividendo o hacer recompras.


----------



## orovp (29 Abr 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> La pre se ha puesto en -4 de momento. No entiendo nada



Justo ahora en + 2,41%  a ver como acaba el dia


----------



## juanmas (29 Abr 2021)

Bueno pues lo único que he rascado del call es lo a todos nos interesa dividendos/buybacks, 

Chris Roberts de Jefferies le pregunta sobre la venta de un barco y futuro incremento de dividendos y recompras acciones. La respuesta de Angeliki la esperada, portfolio, oportunidad de mercado, blah blah, vendo y compro porque me sale de las bragas.

Sobre reparto beneficios, ya podemos esperar sentados, estamos en un escenario de inicios de recuperación del mercado y lo que prima es generar FCF para nuestros accionistas (no distribuirlo) y mantener un nivel bajo de apalancamiento financiero.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bueno pues lo único que he rascado del call es lo a todos nos interesa dividendos/buybacks,
> 
> Chris Roberts de Jefferies le pregunta sobre la venta de un barco y futuro incremento de dividendos y recompras acciones. La respuesta de Angeliki la esperada, portfolio, oportunidad de mercado, blah blah, vendo y compro porque me sale de las bragas.
> 
> Sobre reparto beneficios, ya podemos esperar sentados, estamos en un escenario de inicios de recuperación del mercado y lo que prima es generar FCF para nuestros accionistas (no distribuirlo) y mantener un nivel bajo de apalancamiento financiero.



Las compras de barcos jóvenes y las ventas de barcos viejos para renovar la flota es algo normal en la industria. No tiene nada de raro.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

Todo según lo esperado. Aumento de flota, buenos números y muy buenas expectativas por delante. Ahora hay que centrarse en ampliar el negocio. Se dejan los aumentos de dividendos y las recompras para cuando el ciclo esté más avanzado. Además no hay vencimientos de deuda significativos hasta 2023. Creo que ha sido una presentación de resultados positiva.


----------



## Value (29 Abr 2021)

Por debajo de lo esperado los resultados.

No hay datos tampoco de cuántas acciones ha vendido a mercado. 
La refinanciación esta muy bien, habla de lo fuerte que esta la empresa a nivel financiero.
La compra del cape a NM muy buena, los rates de los capes están altísimos. 
Lo del bajo apalancamiento financiero es una mentira de las malas, lo que pasa que la pirata esta prefiere ampliar a 0.4x NAV que meter más deuda ( NMM a día de hoy esta MUY POCO APALANCADA). 

En cualquier caso sigue sin destruir completamente al accionista y siendo la más barata de su segmento con mucha diferencia sigue siendo una compra clara. La veremos a 40$ pronto señores. 

Saludos.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Por debajo de lo esperado los resultados.
> 
> No hay datos tampoco de cuántas acciones ha vendido a mercado.



Han ganado 27 millones netos, que es exactamente la cifra que Nick modela. Así que yo creo que los resultados están justo en línea con lo esperado. Este es su modelo:





__





NMM Model - Google Drive







docs.google.com





Y las ventas ATM las reportarán, en todo caso, en el Q2.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

Y mientras tanto los rates siguen subiendo. El Baltic Dry Bulk se sitúa en 3.007 puntos. Máximos de 11 años!






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y el New ConTex marca otra subida para portacontenedores. A ver cómo viene mañana el Harpex.






www.vhss.de: Home







www.vhbs.de


----------



## NeoSetrakso (29 Abr 2021)

Hoy los barquitos en rojo


----------



## Hombredepaja (29 Abr 2021)

AF en su línea, el mes pasado dice que les interesa centrarse en los portacontenedores de >4K TEUs y como no han sido capaces de colocar los 3 de 2,7K TEUs de NNA nos los comemos nosotros. Viva la coherencia.

Y para financiar la fiesta vendemos un portacontenedores de 4,2K TEUs a mitad de su vida útil.

Lo siento por los que tengan acciones, pero que NM y NNA se declaren de una vez en bancarrota es lo mejor que nos puede pasar a los accionistas de NMM.


----------



## Value (29 Abr 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> AF en su línea, el mes pasado dice que les interesa centrarse en los portacontenedores de >4K TEUs y como no han sido capaces de colocar los 3 de 2,7K TEUs de NNA nos los comemos nosotros. Viva la coherencia.
> 
> Y para financiar la fiesta vendemos un portacontenedores de 4,2K TEUs a mitad de su vida útil.
> 
> Lo siento por los que tengan acciones, pero que NM y NNA se declaren de una vez en bancarrota es lo mejor que nos puede pasar a los accionistas de NMM.



Coincido contigo, por eso no me han terminado de enamorar lso resultados. Pero están muy bien para ser AF.

Lo que me ha gustado mucho es la compra del pana a NM, a ver si les compra todos los que pueda vender y cuanto antes mejor que están subiendo mes a mes los precios de los 2da mano.


----------



## jjh (29 Abr 2021)

__





El Baltic Dry Index está en modo on pero sigue en “L” | invertiryespecular.com bolsacanaria.info


El Baltic Dry Index está en modo on pero sigue en “L” Este índice años atrás lo mirábamos mucho y lo seguíamos más pero fue uno de tantos que nos hartó porque nunca nos daba señal de nada realmente, ni para invertir ni para especular, así que lo dejamos de lado como otros que a fin de cuentas se...




invertiryespecular.com


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

jjh dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, este tío es un vendehumos. Yo trataría de hacerle el menor caso posible!

Y ni siquiera es capaz de googlear "etf dry bulk"... lamentable.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (29 Abr 2021)

Pues ZIM funciona mucho mejor que NMM. 

Por qué es? Me da ganas de vender algo de NMM y comprar más ZIM.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

Echando unas cuentas rápidas con los datos proporcionados en la presentación, página 10, vemos que para el resto del año se espera:
- $21,2 M de ingresos por los contratos fijos después de gastos de *toda* la flota (lo de toda la flota lo pone en las p. 6 y 7)
- 9.002 días abiertos a una media de $29.839 (a rates actuales) = $268,6 M
- Total para el resto del año = $289,8 M

- $27,1 M del Q1 + $289,8 M = $316,9 M
- Cap actual = $666 M
- Da un PER de 2,1 y un EPS de $15,38 (con las actuales 20,6 M de acciones)

Esto sin contar que los rates continuarán en ascenso durante el resto del año!


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues ZIM funciona mucho mejor que NMM.
> 
> Por qué es? Me da ganas de vender algo de NMM y comprar más ZIM.



ZIM y NMM tienen dinámicas distintas, porque ZIM está en portacontenedores y en NMM pesa mucho la parte de dry bulk. Los rates de dry bulk han empezado a subir más tarde que los de portacontenedores, por lo que éstas últimas llevan cierta ventaja. Pero dry bulk aún tiene mucho camino que andar (sobre todo ahora que empieza la parte alta del ciclo anual) y creo que en este momento tiene más sentido estar más invertido en dry bulk que en portacontenedores, ya que el dry bulk tiene más recorrido.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (29 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Echando unas cuentas rápidas con los datos proporcionados en la presentación, página 10, vemos que para el resto del año se espera:
> - $21,2 M de ingresos por los contratos fijos después de gastos de *toda* la flota (lo de toda la flota lo pone en las p. 6 y 7)
> - 9.002 días abiertos a una media de $29.839 (a rates actuales) = $268,6 M
> - Total para el resto del año = $289,8 M
> ...



Y eso qué significa en el precio de la acción?


----------



## Cormac (29 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues ZIM funciona mucho mejor que NMM.
> 
> Por qué es? Me da ganas de vender algo de NMM y comprar más ZIM.



En mi caso no. También porque entré mas tarde en ZIM. En junio saldré de ZIM antes de que saquen las nuevas acciones a circular


----------



## CMarlow (29 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Y eso qué significa en el precio de la acción?



Pues significa que este año va a ganar $15,38 y hoy ha cerrado a $32,3. O en otras palabras, que va a ganar este año la mitad de lo que cotiza. Y el año que viene se espera que el beneficio sea aún mayor, por lo que en 2 años va a ganar tanto como lo que cotiza en este momento. Osea, que la acción está regalada a estos precios.


----------



## jjh (30 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Echando unas cuentas rápidas con los datos proporcionados en la presentación, página 10, vemos que para el resto del año se espera:
> - $21,2 M de ingresos por los contratos fijos después de gastos de *toda* la flota (lo de toda la flota lo pone en las p. 6 y 7)
> - 9.002 días abiertos a una media de $29.839 (a rates actuales) = $268,6 M
> - Total para el resto del año = $289,8 M
> ...



Me llama la atención en la página 5 de la presentación que Navios Partners muestra un Net Income superior al Revenue. Entiendo que es debido a las ventas de 4 de los 5 barcos mencionados en la página 3 (los vendidos de enero a marzo). Me queda ahora pendiente tratar de averiguar que parte de los beneficios es por la buena marcha del negocio y cuanto por las ventas.

Por otro lado, si no me han patinado los números, me sale un NAV actual del 0,7. ¿Alguno lo habéis calculado?


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Me llama la atención en la página 5 de la presentación que Navios Partners muestra un Net Income superior al Revenue. Entiendo que es debido a las ventas de 4 de los 5 barcos mencionados en la página 3 (los vendidos de enero a marzo). Me queda ahora pendiente tratar de averiguar que parte de los beneficios es por la buena marcha del negocio y cuanto por las ventas.
> 
> Por otro lado, si no me han patinado los números, me sale un NAV actual del 0,7. ¿Alguno lo habéis calculado?



En la página 5 habla del crecimiento mundial del PIB, no de cifras del negocio de NMM. Te estarás refiriendo a la página 12?

Si miras la nota al pie de la página 12 ahí te aclara por qué el net income es superior al revenue: +80,8 M por la revaluación de NMCI antes del merger y +44,1 M después de obtener control de NMCI (bargain purchase gain).

Sobre el NAV, la verdad es que yo no me he puesto a calcularlo, pero siguiendo el de Nick, él modeliza $63,28 por acción en estimación normal y $72,24 en estimación bullish. Por lo tanto a cierre de ayer está entre 0,51 y 0,45


----------



## bandro (30 Abr 2021)

Respecto a la flota de NMM ¿Qué significante la columna "Profit Share" que tienen los barcos que no tienen un contrato de explotación en curso? Entiendo que estos son los barcos que están en spot, no? 
Y si es así, ¿cómo se calcula lo que generan estos barcos al día? En hoja de Nick aparece una estimación, pero no se cómo la calcula.

De los barcos que tenía controlados que terminaban contrato a Marzo de 2021 sólo he visto uno que haya actualizado su "Charter Rate" en la hoja de resultados, el resto está en modo "Profit Share"


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

bandro dijo:


> Respecto a la flota de NMM ¿Qué significante la columna "Profit Share" que tienen los barcos que no tienen un contrato de explotación en curso? Entiendo que estos son los barcos que están en spot, no?
> Y si es así, ¿cómo se calcula lo que generan estos barcos al día? En hoja de Nick aparece una estimación, pero no se cómo la calcula.
> 
> De los barcos que tenía controlados que terminaban contrato a Marzo de 2021 sólo he visto uno que haya actualizado su "Charter Rate" en la hoja de resultados, el resto está en modo "Profit Share"



Sí, Profit Share son los rates excluyendo comisiones, como pone en la nota al pie. Se calculan diariamente mediante los índices de referencia, el que corresponda a cada tamaño de barco (página 10, nota al pie 1).

La estimación de Nick la verdad es que no sé cómo la hace. Pero NMM lo que ha hecho es tomar los rates actuales (de hecho en la presentación tomó los del día 27 de abril para dry bulk y del 23 de abril para portacontenedores) para hacer el cálculo para el resto del año.


----------



## Hastur (30 Abr 2021)

Si la acción vale la mitad de lo que debería por algo será ….. 

No creo que exista la magia . Obviamente la gestión de esta pájara es un riesgo no veo otra explicación.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Si la acción vale la mitad de lo que debería por algo será …..
> 
> No creo que exista la magia . Obviamente la gestión de esta pájara es un riesgo no veo otra explicación.



En parte sí, claro. Pero yo creo que hay un gran factor de irracionalidad de mercado. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Value (30 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, Profit Share son los rates excluyendo comisiones, como pone en la nota al pie. Se calculan diariamente mediante los índices de referencia, el que corresponda a cada tamaño de barco (página 10, nota al pie 1).
> 
> La estimación de Nick la verdad es que no sé cómo la hace. Pero NMM lo que ha hecho es tomar los rates actuales (de hecho en la presentación tomó los del día 27 de abril para dry bulk y del 23 de abril para portacontenedores) para hacer el cálculo para el resto del año.



Correcto, y fijate que esos rates ya de poco sirven. Hoy las capes han sobrepasado los 40K y en las estimaciones de la presentacion de NMM estaban a 37K.

El ritmo no para, compramos NMM/NMCI por los containers pero ahora estamos obligados a quedarnos por si hay superciclo de BULK.






Hastur dijo:


> Si la acción vale la mitad de lo que debería por algo será …..
> 
> No creo que exista la magia . Obviamente la gestión de esta pájara es un riesgo no veo otra explicación.



El asunto es que el BULK esta muy caliente, suben los rates todos los dias. Si se mantiene la tendencia y hay de verdad superciclo NMM es la más barata de todas las del sector + tiene una de las mejores flotas para surfear el ciclo. 

Estando en NMM tenemos la opcionalidad de que en algún momento se cierre el GAP por tener a AF manejando el cotarro (sería estar en los 55$ más o menos a día de hoy) + a parte que tiene que subir obligatoriamente la cotización si los rates siguen en esta tendencia.

En resumen, suponiendo un superciclo de BULK no me extrañaría nada que NMM a precios de hoy gane en % de subida de la cotiz a sus comparables.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Correcto, y fijate que esos rates ya de poco sirven. Hoy las capes han sobrepasado los 40K y en las estimaciones de la presentacion de NMM estaban a 37K.
> 
> El ritmo no para, compramos NMM/NMCI por los containers pero ahora estamos obligados a quedarnos por si hay superciclo de BULK.



Y es que el superciclo de bulk se espera que sea más duradero que el de containers. Las órdenes de barcos nuevos con relación a la flota existente son las más bajas de la historia!


----------



## Hastur (30 Abr 2021)

Yo he venido a jugar 

O 100$ o cero


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

42.500 está marcando ahora mismo el cape de mayo!!! Y el de junio está rozando los 40k!!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (30 Abr 2021)

Hoy parece que va para arriba. A ver cómo cierra.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (30 Abr 2021)

Por cierto ya casi me había olvidado pero llevo unas cuantas TNK (tanques de petróleo).

La llevo verde pero casi nada en comparación con todos nuestros cargueros. La venderíais? En los "forecast" que se encuentran por Google le dan bastante crecimiento pero no me fío.


----------



## jjh (30 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> En la página 5 habla del crecimiento mundial del PIB, no de cifras del negocio de NMM. Te estarás refiriendo a la página 12?
> 
> Si miras la nota al pie de la página 12 ahí te aclara por qué el net income es superior al revenue: +80,8 M por la revaluación de NMCI antes del merger y +44,1 M después de obtener control de NMCI (bargain purchase gain).
> 
> Sobre el NAV, la verdad es que yo no me he puesto a calcularlo, pero siguiendo el de Nick, él modeliza $63,28 por acción en estimación normal y $72,24 en estimación bullish. Por lo tanto a cierre de ayer está entre 0,51 y 0,45



Hola, creo que estoy mirando algún fichero diferente. 

Yo estoy leyendo un pdf que han colgado en la web de NMM llamado "Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Reports Financial Results for the First Quarter of 2021". Tiene 15 páginas, y en la página 5 se muestra el aportado de Earnings Highlights. 

En este apartado hay una tabla donde, para Navios Partners, se muestra un revenue de 65,053 K$, y un Net Income de 136,679 K$.

Mil gracias por todo lo que escribes. Da gusto leerte.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Hola, creo que estoy mirando algún fichero diferente.
> 
> Yo estoy leyendo un pdf que han colgado en la web de NMM llamado "Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Reports Financial Results for the First Quarter of 2021". Tiene 15 páginas, y en la página 5 se muestra el aportado de Earnings Highlights.
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti, y a todos los compañeros, por las aportaciones que haces! Yo estoy aprendiendo mucho con este hilo!

Este es el documento al que hago referencia, que está colgado en la web de NMM:



http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com//files/NMM%20Q1%202021%20earnings%20presentation.pdf


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Por cierto ya casi me había olvidado pero llevo unas cuantas TNK (tanques de petróleo).
> 
> La llevo verde pero casi nada en comparación con todos nuestros cargueros. La venderíais? En los "forecast" que se encuentran por Google le dan bastante crecimiento pero no me fío.



Yo creo que los tankers tendrán su momento más adelante, dentro de un par de años. Y creo que ahora mismo es el momento de cargar en dry bulk. Pero es una opinión personal mía. Igual otros compañeros tiene otra.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

Para cerrar la semana seguimos con rates en aumento. Baltic Dry Index en máximos de 11 años, después de 13 días de subidas continuas:






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y el Harpex otra semana más con ascensos, en máximos de 15 años y acercándose a máximos históricos:



Harper Petersen & Co



Y todo apunta a que la tendencia seguirá durante mucho tiempo!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (30 Abr 2021)

Qué ha pasado con Safe Bulkers?

Al abrir USA metí unas pesetas (era casi el único que no llevaba) y lleva casi un 10%.

Mi mejor intradía xD


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (30 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Qué ha pasado con Safe Bulkers?
> 
> Al abrir USA metí unas pesetas (era casi el único que no llevaba) y lleva casi un 10%.
> 
> Mi mejor intradía xD



Lleva un rally brutal. Yo llevo unos días esperando una corrección que no llega así que estoy fuera, y con Pangaea más de lo mismo...


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Qué ha pasado con Safe Bulkers?
> 
> Al abrir USA metí unas pesetas (era casi el único que no llevaba) y lleva casi un 10%.
> 
> Mi mejor intradía xD



Debe ser porque Mintzmyer ha dicho en un artículo de hoy en Seeking Alpha que SB es un potencial multi bagger. Yo tb he comprado unas pocas. De hecho estoy pensando si deshacer mi posición en GSL y comprar más SB. Si la semana que viene baja un poco, igual lo hago.


----------



## juanmas (30 Abr 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Por cierto ya casi me había olvidado pero llevo unas cuantas TNK (tanques de petróleo).
> 
> La llevo verde pero casi nada en comparación con todos nuestros cargueros. La venderíais? En los "forecast" que se encuentran por Google le dan bastante crecimiento pero no me fío.



Yo tambien llevo, indirectamente a través de TK y tb en forma de opciones con vencimiento enero 2022. 

Mírate el FY.2020, el contango les ha venido de perlas para limpiar deuda y sanear el balance. Yo voy a seguir en TNK por dos motivos, primero porque al igual que en bulkers a poco que se reactive la economía a final de año, los charter party de tankers van a estirar muy mucho. Por la parte de la oferta, la situación es aún mejor que en drybulk, entre el ciclo bajo, la incertidumbre sobre la implementación temprana de medidas medioambientales y la no disponibilidad de gradas, el orderbook está en mínimos históricos.

Por otra parte, es una oportunidad de sacarle algo de jugo a los viejos Aframax de TNK antes de poner rumbo al desguace. Ahora mismo por NAV debe ser de las más baratas, no tiene problemas de deuda ni liquidez. El próximo vencimiento de senior $67M no será antes de 2023, tiempo más que suficiente para exprimir a la vieja dama.

Si mal no recuerdo cleaves le pone un target de $26, mucho me parece, pero vamos cleaves suele ser bastante fiable.


----------



## Value (30 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Debe ser porque Mintzmyer ha dicho en un artículo de hoy en Seeking Alpha que SB es un potencial multi bagger. Yo tb he comprado unas pocas. De hecho estoy pensando si deshacer mi posición en GSL y comprar más SB. Si la semana que viene baja un poco, igual lo hago.



Yo llevo SB porque es la más apalancada de todas las de bulkers + tiene management decente. En resumen, que si hay superciclo debería ser de lás que más suba. 

La otra que está barata es DSX pero no me gusta como negocian los contratos de la flota.

Yo las calls de SB las llevo ya en x4, como tengamos superciclo va a ser graciosa la rentabilidad de esas calls.


----------



## juanmas (30 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Debe ser porque Mintzmyer ha dicho en un artículo de hoy en Seeking Alpha que SB es un potencial multi bagger. Yo tb he comprado unas pocas. De hecho estoy pensando si deshacer mi posición en GSL y comprar más SB. Si la semana que viene baja un poco, igual lo hago.



Detrás de esta andamos unos cuantos y es que estaba muy parada. Como ando ya un poco tieso, SB y GOGL las llevo con opciones call, posiciones largas a coste ridículo.


----------



## Cormac (30 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Debe ser porque Mintzmyer ha dicho en un artículo de hoy en Seeking Alpha que SB es un potencial multi bagger. Yo tb he comprado unas pocas. De hecho estoy pensando si deshacer mi posición en GSL y comprar más SB. Si la semana que viene baja un poco, igual lo hago.



Esta semana me deshice de GSL y también de Danaos. Esta última solo la tuve dos días. En ambas con ligeras ganancias. 
A cambio entré en Pangaea y Belships.


----------



## jjh (30 Abr 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Gracias a ti, y a todos los compañeros, por las aportaciones que haces! Yo estoy aprendiendo mucho con este hilo!
> 
> Este es el documento al que hago referencia, que está colgado en la web de NMM:
> 
> ...



Confirmado que hablábamos de diferentes reportes.

Yo estaba mirando el siguiente:



http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com/files/nmm042921.pdf



Con tu fichero ya tengo entretenimiento para lo que queda de tarde.


----------



## juanmas (30 Abr 2021)

Hoy tb he entrado en una noruega con una flota 4 VLCC ECO 2020. Evidentemente por NAV está más cara que las que comentamos por aquí, pero para jugar a LP está muy bien.

Gestión enfocada a generar valor para el accionista. No se cortan en vender activos por encima coste, reparten dividendos y recompran.

HUNT, cotiza en Oslo a NOK 2.9 . Esta junto con OET, 2020B y BELCO seguirán conmigo bastante tiempo.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Hoy tb he entrado en una noruega con una flota 4 VLCC ECO 2020. Evidentemente por NAV está más cara que las que comentamos por aquí, pero para jugar a LP está muy bien.
> 
> Gestión enfocada a generar valor para el accionista. No se cortan en vender activos por encima coste, reparten dividendos y recompran.
> 
> HUNT, cotiza en Oslo a NOK 2.9 . Esta junto con OET, 2020B y BELCO seguirán conmigo bastante tiempo.



@juanmas tú haces deep value de verdad! Comparado contigo yo hago mainstream jajaja


----------



## Value (30 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Hoy tb he entrado en una noruega con una flota 4 VLCC ECO 2020. Evidentemente por NAV está más cara que las que comentamos por aquí, pero para jugar a LP está muy bien.
> 
> Gestión enfocada a generar valor para el accionista. No se cortan en vender activos por encima coste, reparten dividendos y recompran.
> 
> HUNT, cotiza en Oslo a NOK 2.9 . Esta junto con OET, 2020B y BELCO seguirán conmigo bastante tiempo.



Yo prefiero tirar todo a puro Momentum, 

Primero containers, ahora con bulkers y en el futuro tankers.

De lo que nos estamos olvidando es del LPG/LNG. Esos rates van bastante bien también.


----------



## juanmas (30 Abr 2021)

Hombre tanto como olvidarnos. Medio foro va cargado de GLNG y seguro que más de uno FLNG. Por mi parte algo llevo, GLNG, TGP, unos calls de LPG y ahí me quedo.

En el futuro, dos- tres años LNG quizá sea el sector en auge. Ahora como bien dices, largo en bulkers, dejar correr beneficios en containers y progresivamente tomar tankers. Mix de flota ECO LP y NAV bajo para tendencia C-MP.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo prefiero tirar todo a puro Momentum,
> 
> Primero containers, ahora con bulkers y en el futuro tankers.
> 
> De lo que nos estamos olvidando es del LPG/LNG. Esos rates van bastante bien también.



Como ya he comentado en algún post anterior yo llevo bastante TGP (13 k acciones, es mi segunda posición en el sector marítimo después de NMM) y FLNG, pero las tengo en mi cartera de dividendos. Son auténticas cash cows.


----------



## juanmas (30 Abr 2021)

Que poderío maestro.


CMarlow dijo:


> Debe ser porque Mintzmyer ha dicho en un artículo de hoy en Seeking Alpha que SB es un potencial multi bagger. Yo tb he comprado unas pocas. De hecho estoy pensando si deshacer mi posición en GSL y comprar más SB. Si la semana que viene baja un poco, igual lo hago.



Joé que poco le ha durado la alegría a la vieja. Liquido 5 calls mayo y mantengo 10 calls ene 21. Unos durillos ya me he sacado pero me hubiera gustado alargar la jugada, pero mayo 21 está a las puertas.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (30 Abr 2021)

No entiendo Danaos. Porqué baja hoy si ZIM sube bastante? No se supone que están relacionadas?

DNC y GOGL las que peor van en mis barquitos.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Que poderío maestro.
> 
> 
> Joé que poco le ha durado la alegría a la vieja. Liquido 5 calls mayo y mantengo 10 calls ene 21. Unos durillos ya me he sacado pero me hubiera gustado alargar la jugada, pero mayo 21 está a las puertas.



Al final terminó subiendo un 8,13%. Es que en estas mid caps, a nada que se calienten un poco hacen cosas impredecibles.


----------



## pedro.rgo (1 May 2021)

Muchas gracias por este hilo y por toda la información que dais. Yo, como otros de aquí, llevo Danaos, NMM y Zim y seguramente la semana que viene diversifique un poco más en el sector.


----------



## CMarlow (1 May 2021)

Mintzmyer calentando SB


----------



## orovp (1 May 2021)

Actualmente estoy en NMM y GNK. Si tuvierais que elegir una tercera qual elegiríais? De momento estoy por orden de preferencia a elegir SB, GOGL, aunque tambien pienso en meterle mas a GNK y quedarme con esas dos únicamente


----------



## Zoeric (1 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Está saliendo un hilo muy majo. Gracias @arriba/abajo @Value @juanmas @Hombredepaja @Cormac @jjh y todos los que escribís y aportáis cosas!



Gracias a tí, que con el permiso de todos los máquinas qué nombras y sin cargarte ninguna responsabilidad, eres el capitán de este barco.

Barco que va viento en popa, tamos casi doblando ya...
Esperemos que continúe y terminemos en buen puerto.
Suerte para todes.


----------



## CMarlow (1 May 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Gracias a tí, que con el permiso de todos los máquinas qué nombras y sin cargarte ninguna responsabilidad, eres el capitán de este barco.
> 
> Barco que va viento en popa, tamos casi doblando ya...
> Esperemos que continúe y terminemos en buen puerto.
> Suerte para todes.



@Zoeric aquí estamos todos a una, intentando hacerlo lo mejor posible y tener el mejor resultado! Un saludo y suerte!


----------



## CMarlow (1 May 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Actualmente estoy en NMM y GNK. Si tuvierais que elegir una tercera qual elegiríais? De momento estoy por orden de preferencia a elegir SB, GOGL, aunque tambien pienso en meterle mas a GNK y quedarme con esas dos únicamente



Yo he entrado en SB y pinta bastante bien.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (1 May 2021)

Con la subida que lleva SB le entraríais ya o esperaríais a corrección durante esta semana que viene?


----------



## CMarlow (1 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Con la subida que lleva SB le entraríais ya o esperaríais a corrección durante esta semana que viene?



Es difícil de decir. Al ser una mid cap igual empieza a entrar dinero, ahora que la están calentando, y ya no corrige hasta bastante más arriba. O igual pasa todo lo contrario y pega una buena corrección durante la semana que viene. A corto plazo creo que ni yo ni nadie podemos saber lo que va a hacer. Solo sé que a medio y largo plazo va a estar bastante más arriba de donde está ahora.


----------



## austral (1 May 2021)

NMM (Navios Maritime Partners LP)
Cerró Octubre en 5,85$
Cerró Noviembre en 7,61$
Cerró Diciembre en 11,20$
Cerró Enero en 13,21$
Cerró Febrero en 17,20$
Cerró Marzo en 23,56$
Cierra Abril en 33,57$
Que Mayo sea otro mes en verde, a por los 50$

La verdad es que pones la gráfica a 7 años vista, y parece que puede ser una autopista hasta los 100$. No se como lo veis.
Por técnico hablo. Quizás la zona de los 40$ última resistencia digna de mención, lo demas es vía libre a 100$


----------



## NeoSetrakso (2 May 2021)

Qué creéis que pasará esta semana? 

Para bien o para mal la mayoría de "earnings" de las grandes empresas americanas fueron la semana pasada. Parece que hay cierta apatía por las grandes empresas del COVID (como las FAANG estancadas o bajando en general).

Me pregunto qué puede ser el detonante para que se "calienten" nuestros barquitos.


----------



## Value (2 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Qué creéis que pasará esta semana?
> 
> Para bien o para mal la mayoría de "earnings" de las grandes empresas americanas fueron la semana pasada. Parece que hay cierta apatía por las grandes empresas del COVID (como las FAANG estancadas o bajando en general).
> 
> Me pregunto qué puede ser el detonante para que se "calienten" nuestros barquitos.



Mientras suban los rates, las cotizaciones de nuestros barquitos deberían seguir hacia arriba. 

Si por lo que sea los rates suben y las cotizaciones bajan pues será otra maravillosa oportunidad de compra en el sector.



austral dijo:


> NMM (Navios Maritime Partners LP)
> Cerró Octubre en 5,85$
> Cerró Noviembre en 7,61$
> Cerró Diciembre en 11,20$
> ...



No lo sé, ojala saber más de macro para tener todas las cartas claramente en la mesa. Que nos forremos o no va a depender de muchísimas cosas que no podemos controlar ( por ej, que siga China prohibiendo la compra de Carbón Australiano )

Mientras las cosas no cambien veo más cerca romper la resistencia de los 40 que volver a los 20...


----------



## austral (2 May 2021)

Navios Maritime Partners L.P. (NYSE: NMM) declara un dividendo trimestral de $ 0.05

01/05/2021

(NYSE: NMM) declaró un dividendo trimestral el jueves 29 de abril, informa Zacks. Los accionistas registrados el martes 11 de mayo recibirán un dividendo de 0,05 por acción de la compañía naviera el viernes 14 de mayo. Esto representa un dividendo anualizado de $ 0,20 y un rendimiento del 0,60%. La fecha exdividendo es el lunes 10 de mayo.

Navios Maritime Partners tiene una tasa de pago de dividendos del 5,5%, lo que significa que su dividendo está suficientemente cubierto por las ganancias. Los analistas de renta variable esperan que Navios Maritime Partners gane 4,67 dólares por acción el próximo año, lo que significa que la empresa debería poder seguir cubriendo su dividendo anual de 0,20 dólares con un índice de pago futuro esperado del 4,3%.









NMM Stock Forecast, Price & News (Navios Maritime Partners)


Researching Navios Maritime Partners? Get The Latest NMM Stock Forecast, Price Target, Dividend Info, Headlines, Short Interest at MarketBeat.




www.tickerreport.com


----------



## javiorz (2 May 2021)

austral dijo:


> NMM (Navios Maritime Partners LP)
> Cerró Octubre en 5,85$
> Cerró Noviembre en 7,61$
> Cerró Diciembre en 11,20$
> ...



En logaritmico se ve mucho mejor y tambien que el "subidón" ya lo ha hecho y/o está en ello aun.


----------



## austral (2 May 2021)

javiorz dijo:


> En logaritmico se ve mucho mejor y tambien que el "subidón" ya lo ha hecho y/o está en ello aun.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 646606



Gracias.
Y se ve que tiene una resistencia en 40$ aprox, y que de superarla, uffff, se lía parda


----------



## CMarlow (2 May 2021)

austral dijo:


> Navios Maritime Partners L.P. (NYSE: NMM) declara un dividendo trimestral de $ 0.05
> 
> 01/05/2021
> 
> ...



Son curiosos los informes de los analistas. Esperan que el BPA sea 4,67 usd, cuando la cifra real va a estar entorno a 15 (y subiendo según sigan subiendo los rates) y en 2022 será aún mayor. Hasta que el mercado no reconozca el valor real de la empresa, el precio seguirá regalado.


----------



## juanmas (2 May 2021)

He estado revisando los resultados de ZIM y creo que voy a incrementar mi posición.

El guidance de ZIM para FY 2021 $1500M EBITDA supone una valoracion Ev/EBITDA @hoy de 3.4x. Una estimación conservadora de beneficios indica EPS=$ 10, PE: 3.7 con distribución 50% $5 dividendos. Algunos analistas como Mintzmyer pronostican EPS $ 14 - $ 19, con esas estimaciones podríamos estar hablando de valoraciones Ev/EBIDTA: 2.x, PE: 2 - 2.7 y $7-$9 dividendos.

El lock-up finaliza el próximo 27 de julio, dudo mucho que ocurra una venta masiva de los tomadores de acciones IPO $15.

Veremos.


----------



## CMarlow (2 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> He estado revisando los resultados de ZIM y creo que voy a incrementar mi posición.
> 
> El guidance de ZIM para FY 2021 $1500M EBITDA supone una valoracion Ev/EBITDA @hoy de 3.4x. Una estimación conservadora de beneficios indica EPS=$ 10, PE: 3.7 con distribución 50% $5 dividendos. Algunos analistas como Mintzmyer pronostican EPS $ 14 - $ 19, con esas estimaciones podríamos estar hablando de valoraciones Ev/EBIDTA: 2.x, PE: 2 - 2.7 y $7-$9 dividendos.
> 
> ...



Sí, ZIM aún tiene recorrido al alza, sobre todo cuando empiecen a repartir dividendo. Mintzmyer los estima en cifras de 1 dígito alto, en línea con lo que tú calculas.

Y es posible que haya volatilidad cuando finalice el lock-up, pero siempre se puede jugar con ella.

NMM se sitúa en un nivel del múltiplos similar al de ZIM, solo que como está en fase de crecimiento no reparten dividendos. Yo espero que AF cambien la política cuando el super ciclo esté muy avanzado. Tal vez en la segunda mitad del año que viene?

Mintzmyer espera que los rates de portacontenedores se estabilicen o incluso que empiecen un suave descenso dentro de poco. Pero ve los rates de bulk alcistas durante un largo período. Tengo la impresión de que es mucho más bullish en dry bulk que en containership. Por eso ha empezado a hablar tanto de SB.


----------



## Value (2 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> He estado revisando los resultados de ZIM y creo que voy a incrementar mi posición.
> 
> El guidance de ZIM para FY 2021 $1500M EBITDA supone una valoracion Ev/EBITDA @hoy de 3.4x. Una estimación conservadora de beneficios indica EPS=$ 10, PE: 3.7 con distribución 50% $5 dividendos. Algunos analistas como Mintzmyer pronostican EPS $ 14 - $ 19, con esas estimaciones podríamos estar hablando de valoraciones Ev/EBIDTA: 2.x, PE: 2 - 2.7 y $7-$9 dividendos.
> 
> ...



Te veo algo perdido juanmas.

El guidance que dió ZIM en el Q1 es una mierda, de ahí la bajada tan gorda que tuvo post resultados. Si no lo suben mínimoi a 2000M de EBITDA es imposible tener los resultados que comentas.

Si te sirve de referencia para algo, aunq probablemente Mintzmyer sepa mucho más que yo.... tengo en mis cálculos unos beneficios esperados para Q1 entre 3,08$ y 6,32$. Los 3,08$ tendrían sentido solo si el guidance que dió ZIM en el Q1 era correcto, pero yo tal y como están los rates... mínimo los 4$ los espero.

Lo de los dividendos... en el prospecto de la IPO dice si no me equivoco que repartirán *HASTA *el 50% del net income, por lo que es posible que repartan un 25 o un 30% por ejemplo.

Y lo del lock-up es otro error, Danaos ya ha dejado caer que va a vender sus acciones (y tiene 10/11M) aparte hay un banco que lo más seguro es que venda también. El otro accionista gordo es la matriz de ZIM que no creo que suelte papel. Que esa es otra, la matriz de ZIM puede ser una buena oportunidad de valor oculto.

El problema más grande de ZIM es que aparte de ser muy complicado calcular los beneficios que van a tener estoy bastante seguro de que 2021 va a ser el mejor año de su historia peeeero 2022/2023 aún siendo buenos ya serán peores que 2021.

En resumen, muchísimo potencial pero con bastantes incognitas por desvelar. Yo creo que los 40$ los vamos a ver sobradamente, los 50/60$ ya no los tengo tan claros salvo que los resultados del Q1 sean muy superiores al guidance + cambién el guidance mínimo a 2000M, que realmente podrían llegar este año a los 2500M.

Disclaimer: Tengo bastantes ZIMs en la cartera y amplié el otro día en los 32$. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Value (2 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, ZIM aún tiene recorrido al alza, sobre todo cuando empiecen a repartir dividendo. Mintzmyer los estima en cifras de 1 dígito alto, en línea con lo que tú calculas.
> 
> Y es posible que haya volatilidad cuando finalice el lock-up, pero siempre se puede jugar con ella.
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que los containers ya han explotado, antes de verano lo más seguro superemos el máx histórico. Asiq poca tela queda por cortar en los containers... el siguiente paso es que las DANAOS de turno empiecen a repartir dividendo de cara a que las cotizaciones sigan subiendo.

Con Bulk es todo lo contrario, está empezando ahora y no sabemos si es algo temporal por la situacion australia vs china o es el comienzo de algo muy gordo. Lo mismo me cojo una cuenta de SA con el trial para ver si tiene algún artículo del asunto del BULK.


----------



## CMarlow (2 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los containers ya han explotado, antes de verano lo más seguro superemos el máx histórico. Asiq poca tela queda por cortar en los containers... el siguiente paso es que las DANAOS de turno empiecen a repartir dividendo de cara a que las cotizaciones sigan subiendo.
> 
> Con Bulk es todo lo contrario, está empezando ahora y no sabemos si es algo temporal por la situacion australia vs china o es el comienzo de algo muy gordo. Lo mismo me cojo una cuenta de SA con el trial para ver si tiene algún artículo del asunto del BULK.



Es cierto que aún queda mucho upside en containers, pero los rates, según dice el propio Mintzmyer, pueden comenzar a aplanarse y hasta bajar levemente dentro de poco. Sin embargo según parece el dry bulk tienen mucho más recorrido porque depende de varios factores, no solo una situación especial del carbón Australia hacia China. Lo que ha hecho subir los capesize estas últimas semanas, por ejemplo, ha sido el iron ore de Brasil a China. Todas las grandes economías del mundo dando estímulos como locos, enfocándose en infraestructuras. Subidas históricas del PIB mundial... Pero, sobre todo, lo que más cuenta es la carencia de oferta, que se resolverá mucho más tarde que la de portacontenedores. El número de pedidos sobre la flota existente está en mínimos históricos. Por lo tanto, yo creo que los rates de dry bulk tienen mucho más upside desde este momento que lo que le queda a containers. Por eso creo que ahora es el momento de ponderar más dry bulk.

Para una buena perspectiva sobre el sector dry bulk mira la presentación de NMM. Tocan todos estos aspectos y más.

Hay que remarcar en en favor de NMM que tiene un mix muy bueno de portacontenedores y dry bulk, en todos los tamaños.


----------



## CMarlow (2 May 2021)

Por cierto, para los que tanto cuestionan a AF. Danaos hizo una AK en 2019 que diluyó a los accionistas en 1/3. Y además el dinero se dedicó a pagar deuda, ni tan siquiera a ampliar la flota, como hizo AF con NMCI (que se convirtió en una joya). Solo un pequeño dato para poner las cosas en contexto


----------



## juanmas (2 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Te veo algo perdido juanmas.
> 
> El guidance que dió ZIM en el Q1 es una mierda, de ahí la bajada tan gorda que tuvo post resultados. Si no lo suben mínimoi a 2000M de EBITDA es imposible tener los resultados que comentas.



Imagino que es una errata, te refieres a guidance que ha dado en el Q4 para el FY2021. Randy Giveans de Jefferies, opina que la bajada post-resultados se debió a dos circunstancias, ausencia de guidance para el Q1 y pasar la frecuencia de reparto de dividendos de trimestral a anual.



> Si te sirve de referencia para algo, aunq probablemente Mintzmyer sepa mucho más que yo.... tengo en mis cálculos unos beneficios esperados para Q1 entre 3,08$ y 6,32$. Los 3,08$ tendrían sentido solo si el guidance que dió ZIM en el Q1 era correcto, pero yo tal y como están los rates... mínimo los 4$ los espero.



Pues parece que vas en la misma línea que Jay, sobre 16$ EPS 2021, me cuadra.



> Lo de los dividendos... en el prospecto de la IPO dice si no me equivoco que repartirán *HASTA *el 50% del net income, por lo que es posible que repartan un 25 o un 30% por ejemplo.



Llámame optimista, pero en un año tan excepcional como 2021, espero que lleguen al 50%.



> Y lo del lock-up es otro error, Danaos ya ha dejado caer que va a vender sus acciones (y tiene 10/11M) aparte hay un banco que lo más seguro es que venda también. El otro accionista gordo es la matriz de ZIM que no creo que suelte papel. Que esa es otra, la matriz de ZIM puede ser una buena oportunidad de valor oculto.
> 
> El problema más grande de ZIM es que aparte de ser muy complicado calcular los beneficios que van a tener estoy bastante seguro de que 2021 va a ser el mejor año de su historia peeeero 2022/2023 aún siendo buenos ya serán peores que 2021.
> 
> ...



Creo que el problema más gordo de ZIM es no adelantarse al mercado y fletar a largo en vez de mantenr una política de fletamentos a corto plazo con un alto porcentaje en spot. Esto le puede causar ciertos problemas logísticos como le ha ocurrido recientemente en su ruta Asia-USA east coast, operada por cuatro 11000TEU fletados a CMRE 36000$. Pues bien, tendrá que ir buscando alternativas, por encima de 60000$/d, ya que CMRE los ha fletado por 10 años a MSC por 33000$/d.

Con todo mientras el coste medio de transporte por TEU se mantenga por encima de 1500$, no problem.

Gracias por mostrarme la ruta en esta procelosa travesía.

Saludos,


----------



## Value (2 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Imagino que es una errata, te refieres a guidance que ha dado en el Q4 para el FY2021. Randy Giveans de Jefferies, opina que la bajada post-resultados se debió a dos circunstancias, ausencia de guidance para el Q1 y pasar la frecuencia de reparto de dividendos de trimestral a anual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, me he explicado mal. Me refiero que dieron ese guidance para el FY2021 cuando faltaba solo 1 semana para terminar el Q1. Con esto lo que quiero decirte es qeu JODER!!, sabían que se iban a FORRAR en Q1. Por lo que ese guidance para el año completo o no servía para nada o algo no nos estaban diciendo.

Lo del divi, es que yo a la hora de invertir suelo modelar casos pesimistas-equilibrados por lo que el hecho de que repartan el 50% ni me lo planteo. Por otro lado, lo que veo posible tio... es en base a que ya le han pagado a DANAOS las notes que vencian en 2023 la posibilidad de que ZIM le recompre a DANAOS esos 10M de acciones a un precio justo... no lo veo ni mucho menos una locura.

Lo otro es que no podemos hacer nada, ellos nos dan poca información de como tienen los barcos, cuando caducan contratos etc.

Pero bueno, la verdad que el 2021/2022/2023 del sector pinta muy bien.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (3 May 2021)

Y de $SB y $SBLK cuáles son vuestros análisis? Y $GOGL llevo algo.


----------



## Hombredepaja (3 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Por cierto, para los que tanto cuestionan a AF. Danaos hizo una AK en 2019 que diluyó a los accionistas en 1/3. Y además el dinero se dedicó a pagar deuda, ni tan siquiera a ampliar la flota, como hizo AF con NMCI (que se convirtió en una joya). Solo un pequeño dato para poner las cosas en contexto



Esto que cuentas es una verdad a medias, que como decía un antiguo profesor "es peor que una mentira" 

Danaos hizo una ampliación de capital porque estaba obligada a ello por las condiciones de la refinanciación de la deuda firmadas previamente con los bancos acreedores.

Posteriormente a esa ampliación de capital Danaos recompró acciones por valor de 31 millones de dólares a finales de 2020.


----------



## Value (3 May 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Esto que cuentas es una verdad a medias, que como decía un antiguo profesor "es peor que una mentira"
> 
> Danaos hizo una ampliación de capital porque estaba obligada a ello por las condiciones de la refinanciación de la deuda firmadas previamente con los bancos acreedores.
> 
> *Posteriormente a esa ampliación de capital Danaos recompró acciones por valor de 31 millones de dólares a finales de 2020.*



Y eso fue un movimiento BRUTAL por su parte, todo sea dicho.

Para los que no conozcan la historia de danaos recompraron 31M de USDs en OCTUBRE de 2020 a un precio medio de 7,20$ aprox y a día de hoy las acciones cotizan por 55$ la unidad.





__





Danaos Corporation Announces Share Repurchases







seekingalpha.com


----------



## NeoSetrakso (3 May 2021)

Pero qué pasa hoy? Todo lleva un +10%. 

SB ha llegado a subir un +16% tras la apertura.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (3 May 2021)

Pues nada la locura.

Quería meter algo en algún barquito y espero a ver si bajan más trarde xDDD


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (3 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues nada la locura.
> 
> Quería meter algo en algún barquito y espero a ver si bajan más trarde xDDD



Estoy en las mismas


----------



## NeoSetrakso (3 May 2021)

ZIM ya ha rozado los 40.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (3 May 2021)

Por favor que baje esto. xD Gracias que la semana pasada aumenté SBLK, NMM, ZIM y mis primeras SB.


----------



## CMarlow (3 May 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Esto que cuentas es una verdad a medias, que como decía un antiguo profesor "es peor que una mentira"
> 
> Danaos hizo una ampliación de capital porque estaba obligada a ello por las condiciones de la refinanciación de la deuda firmadas previamente con los bancos acreedores.
> 
> Posteriormente a esa ampliación de capital Danaos recompró acciones por valor de 31 millones de dólares a finales de 2020.



Ah ok. La verdad es que Danaos no la conozco tan bien. Me quedé con la mitad de la historia


----------



## Halfredico (3 May 2021)

Me voy a quedar sin entrar en SF... Está la cosa que pestañeas y se te escapan.


----------



## White calvin (3 May 2021)

Menuda locura no? Y me salí a 24


----------



## Value (3 May 2021)

Yo estoy muy tranquilo en general, cinturón abrochado y listo para el rally (en bulkers). 

Las ZIMs ya hay que ir pensando en cuando vender.


----------



## austral (3 May 2021)

Se va a 40$, y como los supere......


----------



## Minadeperro (3 May 2021)

Lo que tenemos que ir pensando es el lugar en el que debemos erigir un monumento al bueno de @CMarlow.

Bendito seas


----------



## jjh (3 May 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Lo que tenemos que ir pensando es el lugar en el que debemos erigir un monumento al bueno de @CMarlow.
> 
> Bendito seas



Sobretodo que esté hecho con acero para barcos XD.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (3 May 2021)

Qué opináis de Diana Shipping?

Es una de las que no tengo. Aunque sé que es un poco chicharro como CTRM


----------



## Cormac (3 May 2021)

Hasta dónde creéis que se puede ir Safe Bulkers?


----------



## Cormac (3 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Qué opináis de Diana Shipping?
> 
> Es una de las que no tengo. Aunque sé que es un poco chicharro como CTRM



No sé si lo has visto, pero te paso un enlace de un foro donde hablan de ella.









Diana Shipping Inc. (DSX) Stock Forum & Discussion - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Diana Shipping Inc. (DSX) stock discussion in Yahoo Finance's forum. Share your opinion and gain insight from other stock traders and investors.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Cormac (3 May 2021)

Pero vamos, tengo la sensación de que esto de los barcos es como comprar pisos en España en 1995, que da igual la zona y donde lo compres que iba a subir. 
Luego toca afinar en que zona o ciudad era mejor comprar piso, pero que las ganancias eran seguras. 
Es un sector muy cíclico, así que en su momento habrá que estar atentos para salir por patas del sector. 
Yo ando rotando todo mi portafolio al sector naviero.


----------



## orovp (3 May 2021)

Sobre NMM:
Os quedareis a ver si reparten dividendos?
Tengo la sensacion que a la que los rates se calmen esto baja, seria buen momento para vender? Supongo que habrá que ver la duración de los contratos pero luego esta la expectación y la reacción del mercado cuando los rates se calmen, que puede ser un tonto el último.


----------



## juanmas (3 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo estoy muy tranquilo en general, cinturón abrochado y listo para el rally (en bulkers).
> 
> Las ZIMs ya hay que ir pensando en cuando vender.



Pues yo hasta que saquen resultados Q1 nastideplati, y a poco que sean coherentes con la evolución del mercado; mantener hasta finales de año y aprovechar cualquier posible corrección en julio para cargar más.

Será por pasta!


----------



## Cormac (3 May 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Sobre NMM:
> Os quedareis a ver si reparten dividendos?
> Tengo la sensacion que a la que los rates se calmen esto baja, seria buen momento para vender? Supongo que habrá que ver la duración de los contratos pero luego esta la expectación y la reacción del mercado cuando los rates se calmen, que puede ser un tonto el último.



Yo me quedo independientemente de que repartan dividendos. También te digo que jamás he entrado en un valor por el dividendo. Si lo dan pues genial, obvio.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (3 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero vamos, tengo la sensación de que esto de los barcos es como comprar pisos en España en 1995, que da igual la zona y donde lo compres que iba a subir.
> Luego toca afinar en que zona o ciudad era mejor comprar piso, pero que las ganancias eran seguras.
> Es un sector muy cíclico, así que en su momento habrá que estar atentos para salir por patas del sector.
> Yo ando rotando todo mi portafolio al sector naviero.



Justamente hoy pensaba lo mismo. 

Además si te fijas hoy han subido las que iban más lentas estas últimas semanas. Como SBLK que yo llevaba desde hace varias semanas y estaba medio muerta (comparada con NMM/ZIM) y de repente hoy to the moon!

Casi parece como los pisos. Es como si los inversores buscasen los "chollos" (las que menos han subido, da igual los números, lo que importa es que sean dry bulk) y PA'DENTRO.


----------



## juanmas (3 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> No sé si lo has visto, pero te paso un enlace de un foro donde hablan de ella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente me la estaba mirando esta mañana. Flota 37 barcos edad media 10.5 años, TCE: 10800$, OPEX: 6080$, no está para nada apalancada, NAV en la media y una parte importante de la flota con off-hire a lo largo de este año, lista para recoger subidas de fletes. 

Esto es una lectura muy preliminar, tengo que mirarme vencimientos de deuda y porqué los resultados Q4 fueron decepcionantes. Los ejpertos estiman que DSX es junto con EGLE, las que menor potencial de crecimiento presentan de todas las del sector que se han contemplado en este hilo. Dicho lo cual, tal como está el mercado, cualquier cosa que flote ganará dinero, al menos por un tiempo.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (3 May 2021)

Pues vendidas , si hay nuevo sartenazo vuelvo.


----------



## Halfredico (3 May 2021)

Somos unos agonias, algunos llevamos un 80% de beneficios y andamos con que no reparte dividendos. Sois pa comeros.


----------



## juanmas (3 May 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Sobretodo que esté hecho con acero para barcos XD.



Ni de coña, con la tonelada de acero rozando los 500$ sería un despilfarro. Mejor mármol de Carrara


----------



## Value (3 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues yo hasta que saquen resultados Q1 nastideplati, y a poco que sean coherentes con la evolución del mercado; mantener hasta finales de año y aprovechar cualquier posible corrección en julio para cargar más.
> 
> Será por pasta!



La vamos a operar muy diferente entonces, a ver si se mantiene fuerte y ganamos bien los dos.


----------



## CMarlow (3 May 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Lo que tenemos que ir pensando es el lugar en el que debemos erigir un monumento al bueno de @CMarlow.
> 
> Bendito seas



Jajaja gracias hombre. Pero como digo siempre, este hilo lo hacemos entre todos. Aunque si alguien quiere mandarme una botella de vino o un jamón, oye, tampoco voy a decir que no


----------



## CMarlow (3 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Hasta dónde creéis que se puede ir Safe Bulkers?



Mintzmyer tiene un precio objetivo de 6, 7 o superior, dependiendo de cómo vayan evolucionando los rates.


----------



## CMarlow (3 May 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Sobre NMM:
> Os quedareis a ver si reparten dividendos?
> Tengo la sensacion que a la que los rates se calmen esto baja, seria buen momento para vender? Supongo que habrá que ver la duración de los contratos pero luego esta la expectación y la reacción del mercado cuando los rates se calmen, que puede ser un tonto el último.



Sí, esa es la gran pregunta: cuándo vender. Yo creo que posibilidades de que NMM llegue a 300 las hay, y sin echar mano de cosas rocambolescas. Pero claro, a ver quién de los que han entrado bajo 30 (mi precio medio es 17,63) aguanta hasta entonces. Pero aún sin ponerse en el mejor escenario posible, creo que los 100 los veremos en algún momento del año que viene.

Incluso si los rates se estancan o bajan un poco, tanto en containers como en bulk, la empresa puede seguir generando una cantidad importante de cash. Los containers se firman a 1, 2, 3 años, y el 40% de los bulkers en NMM también. Por lo que aunque los rates bajen la empresa va a seguir generando grandes beneficios hasta que la mayoría de contratos empiecen a extinguirse. De hecho eso pasa en las dos direcciones. Para que las empresas se empiecen a beneficiar de los rates altos tienen que esperar a que los contratos antiguos acaben para firmar nuevos con los nuevos rates.

Ayer por la noche me entró la paranoia y estuve leyendo todo tipo de informes y artículos hasta las 3 de la mañana! Debo ser conservador, realizar ganancias relativamente pronto y darme por satisfecho, o esperar y jugármela más? Supongo que esa es la pregunta que todo el mundo se hace. Pero yo tengo otra variable a mayores, y es que quiero mudarme a Chipre para que no me sableen aquí (en Chipre no se pagan impuestos por ganancias del capital) y no sé si irme antes de finales de junio o esperar al año que viene. Igual en diciembre toca vender y a mi me pilla con el paso cambiado... Pero claro, antes de finales de junio no cuento con que me toque vacunarme (tengo 41) e irme sin la vacuna complica todo un poco... Lo que sí tengo claro es que de esta me retiro, tanto con la opción conservadora como con la arriesgada! Bueno, temas personales que nada tienen que ver con este hilo. Perdón por el off topic!


----------



## Cormac (3 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mintzmyer tiene un precio objetivo de 6, 7 o superior, dependiendo de cómo vayan evolucionando los rates.



He entrado está tarde. No con mucho, 3k acciones. Vamos a ver como evoluciona.


----------



## CMarlow (3 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero vamos, tengo la sensación de que esto de los barcos es como comprar pisos en España en 1995, que da igual la zona y donde lo compres que iba a subir.
> Luego toca afinar en que zona o ciudad era mejor comprar piso, pero que las ganancias eran seguras.
> Es un sector muy cíclico, así que en su momento habrá que estar atentos para salir por patas del sector.
> Yo ando rotando todo mi portafolio al sector naviero.



Hace pocos días leía sobre la pregunta de qué es mejor si invertir en una empresa buena en un sector mediocre o en una empresa mediocre en un sector bueno. Creo que podemos contestar a esa pregunta de forma empírica: como dices @Cormac el sector marítimo está on fire y a día de hoy podemos ganar dinero con casi cualquier empresa del sector.


----------



## juanmas (3 May 2021)

Y esto? la gata panza arriba sacando uñas en defensa del holding.




Que manera de tumbarme los puts oiga! Pues no quieres caldo, siete tazas. Siete contratos más apuntando a tu línea de flotación.


----------



## CMarlow (3 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Y esto? la gata panza arriba sacando uñas en defensa del holding.
> Ver archivo adjunto 649180
> 
> 
> ...



También Tops se marcó un +23, y es de las peores empresas que puedes comprar en todo el mercado americano. Pura y simple especulación a corto plazo.



https://seekingalpha.com/symbol/TOPS


----------



## juanmas (3 May 2021)

Oportunidad de entrada en 2020 Bulkers.

secondary offering 103NOK


----------



## Value (3 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Oportunidad de entrada en 2020 Bulkers.
> 
> secondary offering 103NOK



Esta demasiado cara 2020B la verdad


----------



## juanmas (4 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Esta demasiado cara 2020B la verdad



Cierto, si la valoras por NAV es cara. Si por el contrario la miras por ROIC a LP, es una naviera que estará retornando dividendos a mansalva durante la vida de la inversión.


----------



## Value (4 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Cierto, si la valoras por NAV es cara. Si por el contrario la miras por ROIC a LP, es una naviera que estará retornando dividendos a mansalva durante la vida de la inversión.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 649450



Joder, es que le veo poco sentido a comprar 2020B por encima de NMM. 

De hecho pienso que 2020B debería hacer lo que NMM, apalancarse y comprar más barcos AHORA que no están caros. Como se confirme la inflacion + los rates sigan subiendo... el mercado de 2da mano se va a disparar de verdad.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (4 May 2021)

Hoy parece que vienen de nuevo las dry bulk secundarias calientes.

Mi idea era comprar $DSX que es una de las pocas que no tengo y ... *Antes del horario comercial 4,10 +0,15 (3,80 %)*

Me pregunto cuál es la razón del boom de los últimos días. Y esto no son inversores retail comprando. No puede ser casualidad y las "rates" de los barcos ya llevaban semanas subiendo.


----------



## juanmas (4 May 2021)

Hay que estar en todos los frentes. Chatarrilas con NAV por el suelo para aprovechar el hype y flotas ECO con rates premium (+35% cape + scrubber) con 4 años por la proa de dividendos crecientes, 0 costes drydock, 0 maturities. Entre los extremos viene la mayoría NMM, SBLK, GOGL, SB, GNK, PANL, etc. Hay que jugar en todos los campos hasta campeonar.

Los chatarrillas 15+ tienen max 5 años de operatividad con rates subprime, luego Alang y 400-500$ LWT.


----------



## juanmas (4 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Hoy parece que vienen de nuevo las dry bulk secundarias calientes.
> 
> Mi idea era comprar $DSX que es una de las pocas que no tengo y ... *Antes del horario comercial 4,10 +0,15 (3,80 %)*
> 
> Me pregunto cuál es la razón del boom de los últimos días. Y esto no son inversores retail comprando. No puede ser casualidad y las "rates" de los barcos ya llevaban semanas subiendo.






El último tramo del gráfico es desde el 14 de abril, si eso no te explica las subidas, espérate que ahora viene lo bueno, el primer trimestre es pésimo para los capes, pero ya han arrancado.

Mírate como va el BDRY como sabe es un ETF que valora futuros de los mayores índices DryBulk, te ayudará a ver por donde sopla el viento.


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

Futuros de dry bulk vuelven a subir a lo bestia. Cape de mayo rozando los 44k! A ver como viene hoy el BDI



https://www.braemarscreen.com/



Edito para corregir: el capesize de mayo se sitúa en este momento en 44.625 y el de junio en 42.375! Panamax y Supramax subiendo fuerte también!


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Hoy parece que vienen de nuevo las dry bulk secundarias calientes.
> 
> Mi idea era comprar $DSX que es una de las pocas que no tengo y ... *Antes del horario comercial 4,10 +0,15 (3,80 %)*
> 
> Me pregunto cuál es la razón del boom de los últimos días. Y esto no son inversores retail comprando. No puede ser casualidad y las "rates" de los barcos ya llevaban semanas subiendo.



Yo no soy premium en Seeking Alpha, pero por los indicios que tengo creo que ayer han revisado las valoraciones fundamentales de las navieras y eso ha arrastrado la atención de los inversores hacia el sector. Esperemos que sigan entrando inversores nuevos. Podemos volar en cuestión de unas semanas.


----------



## Crazy1 (4 May 2021)

Esto dijo mintzmyer en el chat de sa.

j.mintzmyerModeradorLíderDueño3 de mayo de 2021 11:47 p.m.
todos , el informe formal llegará más tarde esta noche, pero las actualizaciones de las carteras modelo se publican a continuación:

**Cartera de riesgo / recompensa**(+ 57,1% YTD, + 12,5% desde el
reajuste del 7 de abril): -Quitar Danaos Corp (DAC) y Zim Integrated (ZIM)
-Reemplazar con Euronav (EURN), Global Ship Lease (GSL) y Navigator Holdings (NVGS)
- Reequilibrio equitativo en 7 selecciones: $ EURN, $ GLNG, $ GSL, $ LPG, $ NVGS, $ OSG, $ TGP

**Cartera especulativa**(+ 126,9% YTD, + 26,2% desde el 7 de abril):
-Quitar Diamond S (DSSI) y Genco Shipping (GNK)
-Reemplazar con Diana Shipping (DSX) e Intl Seaways (INSW) -Establecer una
asignación del 40% al efectivo
- Reequilibrio del 60% restante en 7 selecciones: $ CPLP, $ DSX, $ FLNG, $ INSW, $ NMM, $ OSG, $ ZIM

**Cartera de ingresos**(+ 32,6% hasta la fecha, + 1,9% desde el 7 de abril, dividendos de $ 3385 hasta la fecha):
-Requilibrio equitativo entre 9 selecciones: $ ET, $ EPD, $ ETRN, $ GLOP-A, $ GSL, $ PAA, $ SFL, $ TGP, $ TNP-F


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

Crazy1 dijo:


> Esto dijo mintzmyer en el chat de sa.
> 
> j.mintzmyerModeradorLíderDueño3 de mayo de 2021 11:47 p.m.
> todos , el informe formal llegará más tarde esta noche, pero las actualizaciones de las carteras modelo se publican a continuación:
> ...



Gracias @Crazy1 !

Me llama muchísimo la atención que le de un peso tan grande a International Seeways. Un 20% de la cartera especulativa!

Y me llama también la atención que públicamente ha estado hablando de SB en estos últimos días y sin embargo no la tiene en ninguna de las carteras modelo.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (4 May 2021)

Vaya justamente me había fijado en DSX y habla de ella.


----------



## jjh (4 May 2021)

Me llama también la atención que se quite tan pronto Genco. Es de dry bulk y, aunque no estuviese tan barata como NMM, se supone que estará también al inicio del ciclo.


----------



## Hastur (4 May 2021)

Pues nada a ver como se va trasladando todo esto a la cotización. De momento pinta la pre de nuevo bien....


----------



## juanmas (4 May 2021)

Hacer piggy-tailing de un fondo no suele dar buenos resultados, entre otras cosas, no sabes que hay detrás de cada uno de los movimientos y si éstos son permanentes o estrategia a corto.

Los gestores no regalan información gratuita, si hoy me interesa promocionar un valor, pues artículo al canto en seeking alpha + entrada en twitter + video en youtube y si es necesario se llama al amiguete de turno y se promociona una entrevista en su canal.

Que tu mano izquierda no sepa lo que hace la derecha.


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Hacer piggy-tailing de un fondo no suele dar buenos resultados, entre otras cosas, no sabes que hay detrás de cada uno de los movimientos y si éstos son permanentes o estrategia a corto.
> 
> Los gestores no regalan información gratuita, si hoy me interesa promocionar un valor, pues artículo al canto en seeking alpha + entrada en twitter + video en youtube y si es necesario se llama al amiguete de turno y se promociona una entrevista en su canal.
> 
> Que tu mano izquierda no sepa lo que hace la derecha.



Según entiendo eso es de la parte privada de Value Investor's Edge. Puedes confirmar @Crazy1 ? Si ese es el caso Mintzmyer no lo pone de forma gratuita. Hay que estar suscrito para tener acceso a es info.


----------



## Crazy1 (4 May 2021)

Si, es la parte privada, pero yo lo tengo en modo prueba de no sé cuántos días, no sé si esto puede afectar. Si quieres te paso el artículo que subió ayer por privado.


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

Crazy1 dijo:


> Si, es la parte privada, pero yo lo tengo en modo prueba de no sé cuántos días, no sé si esto puede afectar. Si quieres te paso el artículo que subió ayer por privado.



Ah vale genial! Creo que la prueba era de 15 días. Te acabo de mandar privado. Gracias!


----------



## Value (4 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Gracias @Crazy1 !
> 
> Me llama muchísimo la atención que le de un peso tan grande a International Seeways. Un 20% de la cartera especulativa!
> 
> Y me llama también la atención que públicamente ha estado hablando de SB en estos últimos días y sin embargo no la tiene en ninguna de las carteras modelo.



Es una putada si ha actualizado eso justo hoy, porq tras hablar de SB metió un rally que pufff y es verdad que DSX se ha quedado bastante bastante atrás. 

Cuando yo compré SB juraría que estaba SB a 2,5x y DSX a 3,x . Tened en cuenta que cotizan ahora a precios parecidos.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (4 May 2021)

Pues todo lo que ha dicho que hay que vender hundiéndose xD


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

Recordad que todo recorte es oportunidad de compra!


----------



## lodero (4 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Recordad que todo recorte es oportunidad de compra!



Para hoy que hay corrección, ¿qué ves/veis mejor, entrar en SB o en Pangaea? Ayer entré con un poco de SB, y me quedan unas perrillas sueltas.
Se agradece cualquier apreciación


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Para hoy que hay corrección, ¿qué ves/veis mejor, entrar en SB o en Pangaea? Ayer entré con un poco de SB, y me quedan unas perrillas sueltas.
> Se agradece cualquier apreciación



A mi me gusta más SB, pero creo que ambas opciones son buenas.


----------



## Halfredico (4 May 2021)

Comprado paquete de nmm a 32.80. Casi todo lo que llevo de barcos va a nmm. Algo a Zim, que en cuanto pille los 40 los liquido.


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

Y a pesar de las caídas de hoy, los rates siguen subiendo, como no. El Baltic Dry Index sube un 3,4%, a máximos de 11 años:






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y el New Contex también al laza, en su racha imparable:





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## KilianJornet (4 May 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Comprado paquete de nmm a 32.80. Casi todo lo que llevo de barcos va a nmm. Algo a Zim, que en cuanto pille los 40 los liquido.



¿Por qué amplías NMM y tienes en mente vender ZIM?¿Pocas expectativas futuras para la compañía? 

Gracias!


----------



## Halfredico (4 May 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> ¿Por qué amplías NMM y tienes en mente vender ZIM?¿Pocas expectativas futuras para la compañía?
> 
> Gracias!



Básicamente porque el mercado que más está escalando es el de bulkers.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (4 May 2021)

Pues yo he aprovechado las correcciones para entrar en varias, aunque se me ha escapado safe bulkers...


----------



## KilianJornet (4 May 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Básicamente porque el mercado que más está escalando es el de bulkers.



Gracias, shur! ¿Qué bulkers recomiendas para entrar ahora? Ahora mismo de navieras llevo NMM, ZIM, DAC (Danaos) y GNK en cartera, todas más o menos con el mismo peso.

He estado leyendo el hilo y a veces se hace hasta complicado distinguir qué de lo que se recomienda es dry bulk, qué containers, qué trankers y qué mixto...


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Pues yo he aprovechado las correcciones para entrar en varias, aunque se me ha escapado safe bulkers...



SB está desatado hoy en comparación con el sector!


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Gracias, shur! ¿Qué bulkers recomiendas para entrar ahora? Ahora mismo de navieras llevo NMM, ZIM, DAC (Danaos) y GNK en cartera, todas más o menos con el mismo peso.
> 
> He estado leyendo el hilo y a veces se hace hasta complicado distinguir qué de lo que se recomienda es dry bulk, qué containers, qué trankers y qué mixto...



Si te planteas invertir en el sector te recomiendo que te pases algún tiempo estudiándolo y mirando por tu cuenta las empresas de las que hablamos. Invertir en empresas a ciegas es muy arriesgado, sobre todo en estas que tienen una alta volatilidad.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (4 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> SB está desatado hoy en comparación con el sector!



Es lo que acabo de ver... abro el broker, todo en rojo y estos +7%. A qué se debe esto?


----------



## CMarlow (4 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Es lo que acabo de ver... abro el broker, todo en rojo y estos +7%. A qué se debe esto?



Mañana presenta resultados. Será por las expectativas creadas.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (4 May 2021)

Pues al final ni tan mal. Aunque Navios la que más baja.

Pero Danaos y ZIM ya han vuelto al verde y los otros dry bulks están ahora a -1 ó -2%.

Nada que ver con la locura de la apertura que estaba todo en -10%.


----------



## juanmas (4 May 2021)

Mañana adelantan resultados a cierre de mercado SB, GNK. Webcast día 6 a 15:00LT (09:00EST).

Hoy ha sido un bonito día para cargar alguna cosilla rebajada.


----------



## Value (4 May 2021)

Me da incluso un poco de pereza ver como sube tanto SB, lo mismo hay que ir pensando en rotar parte a otras qu eno hayan subido tanto.

Lo mismo hay bajada mañana o pasado con los resultados...


----------



## Cormac (4 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Me da incluso un poco de pereza ver como sube tanto SB, lo mismo hay que ir pensando en rotar parte a otras qu eno hayan subido tanto.
> 
> Lo mismo hay bajada mañana o pasado con los resultados...



Yo entré ayer a media tarde con 3000 acciones. Tengo idea de quedarme hasta los 6 dólares. Pero si, mi experiencia es que con los resultados por muy buenos que sean baja la acción ese día. De momento +11℅ de ganancias.


----------



## orovp (5 May 2021)

Como veis que podria afectar una subida de los tipos de interes al ciclo del shipping?


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Como veis que podria afectar una subida de los tipos de interes al ciclo del shipping?



Si hay subida de tipos es porque aumenta la inflación. Y si aumenta la inflación también aumentan los precios de las materias primas y el valor de los barcos. Por lo tanto una subida de tipos es buena para el sector.


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

Los futuros de dry bulk siguen subiendo


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

Suenan tambores de guerra entre Australia y China. Eso es bueno para las rates de capesize.









Why are Australian officials hinting at war with China?


The Australian government's words may reflect real concerns about the possibility of a Chinese invasion of Taiwan -- a conflict that could ultimately involve the entire Asia region and even the US.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## NeoSetrakso (5 May 2021)




----------



## NeoSetrakso (5 May 2021)

ZIM ha abierto por encima de los 40 USD que era uno de los precios objetivos.


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

Acabo de vender mis SB a 4,25. La acción ha doblado precio en 16 jornadas y hoy presenta resultados. Espero a ver qué hace y si baja volveré a entrar.


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

El BDI vuelve a subir, por decimoquinta jornada consecutiva. Hoy un 3,5%:






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

Maersk presenta un beneficio record. Y por eso suben ZIM y DAC.









La danesa Maersk celebra un beneficio récord tras el bloqueo del canal de Suez


"La fuerte demanda provocó cuellos de botella y una falta de capacidad y equipos, lo que elevó las tarifas de flete a niveles récord"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

Y aprovechando las subidas de hoy, me deshago también de ZIM y DAC, además de las SB que comenté antes. Hoy es día de recogida de beneficios para mi. Y lo hago en el mejor comento: cuando suben 

Roto a DSX.


----------



## Hastur (5 May 2021)

Saltando del barco en sentido totalmente literal....

Y los NMM que?


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Saltando del barco en sentido totalmente literal....
> 
> Y los NMM que?



A NMM le queda mucho recorrido. Está aún muy infravalorada. Y además creo que ahora es el momento de rotar a dry bulk.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (5 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Y aprovechando las subidas de hoy, me deshago también de ZIM y DAC, además de las SB que comenté antes. Hoy es día de recogida de beneficios para mi. Y lo hago en el mejor comento: cuando suben
> 
> Roto a DSX.



Justamente estaba pensando en vender ZIM y DAC y quitar algo de SB. 

No me parece muy "sano" este subidón de ZIM/DAC. Has metido DSX? Yo compré ayer. Qué opináis de EGLE?


----------



## Cormac (5 May 2021)

También me bajo del barco de ZIM


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Justamente estaba pensando en vender ZIM y DAC y quitar algo de SB.
> 
> No me parece muy "sano" este subidón de ZIM/DAC. Has metido DSX? Yo compré ayer. Qué opináis de EGLE?



Sí, he metido en DSX. Con la flota que tienen y la rotación de contratos, creo que se va a beneficiar mucho de las subidas de los rates de dry bulk que estamos viendo.

Yo EGLE no la sigo, lo siento. Igual otro compañero puede decir algo.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (5 May 2021)

Y GLBS? Alguien la lleva?


----------



## juanmas (5 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Y aprovechando las subidas de hoy, me deshago también de ZIM y DAC, además de las SB que comenté antes. Hoy es día de recogida de beneficios para mi. Y lo hago en el mejor comento: cuando suben
> 
> Roto a DSX.



Buena cosecha.


----------



## juanmas (5 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Justamente estaba pensando en vender ZIM y DAC y quitar algo de SB.
> 
> No me parece muy "sano" este subidón de ZIM/DAC. Has metido DSX? Yo compré ayer. Qué opináis de EGLE?



Respecto a EGLE, te cuento. La tengo en mi excell porque en su tiempo me la había mirado y no me interesó demasiado, más que nada porque había alternativas mucho mejores y tampoco se trata de entrar a todo lo que flota.

Resumen de mis notas: flota 52 ultramax/supramax con grúas, edad media 9 años. Apalancamiento normal 40% sobre activos. P/NAV algo elevado, igual con la revalorización activos habrá mejorado. No muy eficiente generando beneficios y ya para terminar, tenía un vencimiento de deuda en 2022, por importe de 195M$. No sé si la han refinanciado o no, en cualquier caso con el nivel de deuda que tienen no tendrán ningún problema en hacerlo. 

@cleaves le estima un precio objetivo 50$.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (5 May 2021)

Yo he vendido hoy Danaos que nunca me han convencido. 

$ZIM me las quedo por ahora. Creo que a ZIM le beneficia más eventualmente el que sea una empresa nueva y un rollo más "start-up".


----------



## Value (5 May 2021)

Voy a mirar de coger el premium de seeking alpha de Mintzmyer, si a alguién le interesa que me mande un privado.

Lo suyo sería juntarnos unos cuantos para que nos salga económico.


----------



## Cormac (5 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Voy a mirar de coger el premium de seeking alpha de Mintzmyer, si a alguién le interesa que me mande un privado.
> 
> Lo suyo sería juntarnos unos cuantos para que nos salga económico.



Contad conmigo


----------



## Halfredico (5 May 2021)

De


Value dijo:


> Voy a mirar de coger el premium de seeking alpha de Mintzmyer, si a alguién le interesa que me mande un privado.
> 
> Lo suyo sería juntarnos unos cuantos para que nos salga económico.



De cuanto estaríamos hablando a dividir?


----------



## Value (5 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Contad conmigo





Halfredico dijo:


> De
> De cuanto estaríamos hablando a dividir?



Yo había pensado en coger un mes suelto.

Son 349$ un mes y 208$ al mes si compras un año.

Si nos juntamos 10 pues unos 31€.


----------



## Cormac (5 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo había pensado en coger un mes suelto.
> 
> Son 349$ un mes y 208$ al mes si compras un año.
> 
> Si nos juntamos 10 pues unos 31€.



Podemos hacer grupo de Telegram si sale gente por aquí.


----------



## bientop (5 May 2021)

Yo me apunto también


----------



## Value (5 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Podemos hacer grupo de Telegram si sale gente por aquí.





bientop dijo:


> Yo me apunto también



Vamos a intentarlo a ver si sale y podemos conseguir alguna idea TOP más de bulkers.

Este es mi enlace de telegram, habladme y hacemos un grupo.









Vvalue


You can contact @Vvalue1 right away.




t.me





En apenas 1 hora ya hay 5-6 interesados asíq tiene buena pinta.


----------



## vayafuturo (5 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Podemos hacer grupo de Telegram si sale gente por aquí.



Contad conmigo de todas. Aparte de los reportes , lo que lo que este hombre comparte en su EXCEL es canela fina, puedes seguir su operativa en real tanto en acciones como opciones.
Lo hacer grupo de Telegram yo creo que seria lo suyo
Lo mas coñazo sera compartir el acceso al google Sheets...pero solucionable


----------



## mariano2004 (5 May 2021)

Soy novato pero con ganas de aprender.


----------



## orovp (5 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Vamos a intentarlo a ver si sale y podemos conseguir alguna idea TOP más de bulkers.
> 
> Este es mi enlace de telegram, habladme y hacemos un grupo.
> 
> ...



Me apunto


----------



## el loco babulia (5 May 2021)

Yo me apunto tb.


----------



## jjh (5 May 2021)

Si conmigo llegamos a 10 adelante.


----------



## Minadeperro (5 May 2021)

Otro por aquí.


----------



## Value (5 May 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Si conmigo llegamos a 10 adelante.



ahora mismo somos 10/11 interesados, asíq estas a tiempo.


----------



## Halfredico (5 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo había pensado en coger un mes suelto.
> 
> Son 349$ un mes y 208$ al mes si compras un año.
> 
> Si nos juntamos 10 pues unos 31€.



Yo me apunto, como está el asunto es rentable.


----------



## jjh (5 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> ahora mismo somos 10/11 interesados, asíq estas a tiempo.



I'm in!


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

Solo para aclarar mi estrategia:

- NMM es mi mayor posición en cartera y voy a largo plazo. Espero no tener que venderlas hasta algún momento del año que viene y no por menos de 100 usd.

- Las otras (ZIM, DAC, SB, GSL, DSX) las voy comprando y vendiendo según cómo vea que van en el corto plazo, y representan una parte pequeña de la cartera.

- TGP y FLNG las tengo en mi cartera de dividendos y espero estar con ellas un mínimo de 3 a 5 años.


----------



## pgongan (5 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Vamos a intentarlo a ver si sale y podemos conseguir alguna idea TOP más de bulkers.
> 
> Este es mi enlace de telegram, habladme y hacemos un grupo.
> 
> ...



Yo, si es posible, también me apunto


----------



## KilianJornet (5 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Solo para aclarar mi estrategia:
> 
> - NMM es mi mayor posición en cartera y voy a largo plazo. Espero no tener que venderlas hasta algún momento del año que viene y no por menos de 100 usd.
> 
> ...



Solo por curiosidad, ¿podrías dar el peso aproximado de NMM en tu cartera de barcos? Y con respecto a las otras cinco, ¿en qué te basas para comprar vender para el corto plazo?¿Análisis técnico, volúmenes...?

Gracias por compartir tu cartera


----------



## juanmas (5 May 2021)

Adelanto de los resultados de Safe Bulk (SB)

EPS = 0.14 Surprise +0.04
Net Revenue= 62.5 Surprise +4.6M$

Resultados Genco GNK

EPS= 0.05$ Surprise +0.06$

Más información en press release de investor relations


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad, ¿podrías dar el peso aproximado de NMM en tu cartera de barcos? Y con respecto a las otras cinco, ¿en qué te basas para comprar vender para el corto plazo?¿Análisis técnico, volúmenes...?
> 
> Gracias por compartir tu cartera



En la cartera de value (tengo algo más que barcos) NMM pesa el 62,5%. Es una apuesta fuerte, ya ves.

Las otras cinco las compro y vendo por distintos motivos en cada caso, y de forma bastante oportunista. Los fundamentales ya se suponen fuertes, así que hay algo de análisis técnico (pero solo echar un vistazo al gráfico para ver soportes en caídas) y ver cuál se ha quedado un poco atrás para entrarle y cuales has subido rápido y fuerte para deshacer posiciones. De todos modos no las estoy tradeando todos los días, ni muchísimo menos!


----------



## KilianJornet (5 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> En la cartera de value (tengo algo más que barcos) NMM pesa el 62,5%. Es una apuesta fuerte, ya ves.
> 
> Las otras cinco las compro y vendo por distintos motivos en cada caso, y de forma bastante oportunista. Los fundamentales ya se suponen fuertes, así que hay algo de análisis técnico (pero solo echar un vistazo al gráfico para ver soportes en caídas) y ver cuál se ha quedado un poco atrás para entrarle y cuales has subido rápido y fuerte para deshacer posiciones. De todos modos no las estoy tradeando todos los días, ni muchísimo menos!



Interesante 

¿Qué BEP llevas en NMM? Estoy pensando ampliar en breves e ir consolidando la cartera de barcos. Lo que tengo que decidir es la exposición y riesgo que voy a asumir, aunque viendo las expectativas creo que merece la pena correr un cierto riesgo.


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Interesante
> 
> ¿Qué BEP llevas en NMM? Estoy pensando ampliar en breves e ir consolidando la cartera de barcos. Lo que tengo que decidir es la exposición y riesgo que voy a asumir, aunque viendo las expectativas creo que merece la pena correr un cierto riesgo.



Perdona, qué es BEP?


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Adelanto de los resultados de Safe Bulk (SB)
> 
> EPS = 0.14 Surprise +0.04
> Net Revenue= 62.5 Surprise +4.6M$
> ...



No tienen mala pinta los resultados de SB. Le acabo de echar un vistazo a la presentación en su web. Si los TCE del Q1 han sido 15k usd al día, los del Q2 pueden ser el doble o más, dependiendo de cómo evolucione el trimestre, que por ahora va muy bien. Tiene buena pinta. Mañana le vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## KilianJornet (5 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Perdona, qué es BEP?



Break-Even Price. El precio medio al que has comprado las acciones, vaya.


----------



## CMarlow (5 May 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Break-Even Price. El precio medio al que has comprado las acciones, vaya.



17,63 usd


----------



## Verdes (6 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> ahora mismo somos 10/11 interesados, asíq estas a tiempo.



Me apunto también, contad conmigo.


----------



## De0a100 (6 May 2021)

Otro que se apunta, 

Soy nuevo por aquí y creo que aprenderé mucho para el coste que va a tener.

Gracias.


----------



## fedewick (6 May 2021)

Yo tb me apunto


----------



## Value (6 May 2021)

Ojo, los capes bajando todo lo que subieron ayer.


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ojo, los capes bajando todo lo que subieron ayer.



Y más abajo, que ayer a última hora ya empezaron a bajar y los pana acabaron en negativo.


----------



## Turboh2o (6 May 2021)

Buenas, contad conmigo tambien para el grupo de Telegram. Os leia desde la sombra y me he animado a participar.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (6 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ojo, los capes bajando todo lo que subieron ayer.





CMarlow dijo:


> Y más abajo, que ayer a última hora ya empezaron a bajar y los pana acabaron en negativo.



Entonces se viene de nuevo bajada de barcos hoy?


----------



## pandiella (6 May 2021)

tambien me apunto al grupo ese si aun hay plazas


----------



## juanmas (6 May 2021)

*ZIM anuncia resultados Q1 19/5 08:00EST (14:00 Spanishtan time)*


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Entonces se viene de nuevo bajada de barcos hoy?



No lo sé. Los movimientos de futuros de fletes no siempre están correlacionados con los movimientos de las acciones de las navieras. Hay días que los futuros suben y las acciones bajan y viceversa.

Hay que aclarar que lo que realmente cuenta es el Baltic Dry Index, no los futuros. La referencia para los contratos a largo plazo y para spot es el BDI. Y aún así hay días que este índice sube y las acciones de las navieras bajan. El BDI lleva subiendo 15 días consecutivos, y mira lo que ha hecho NMM en estas últimas 15 jornadas...


----------



## Cormac (6 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> *ZIM anuncia resultados Q1 19/5 08:00EST (14:00 Spanishtan time)*



Pues hoy bajará fijo. Casi siempre sucede lo mismo.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (6 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No lo sé. Los movimientos de futuros de fletes no siempre están correlacionados con los movimientos de las acciones de las navieras. Hay días que los futuros suben y las acciones bajan y viceversa.
> 
> Hay que aclarar que lo que realmente cuenta es el Baltic Dry Index, no los futuros. La referencia para los contratos a largo plazo y para spot es el BDI. Y aún así hay días que este índice sube y las acciones de las navieras bajan. El BDI lleva subiendo 15 días consecutivos, y mira lo que ha hecho NMM en estas últimas 15 jornadas...



Pues el premarket viene rojísimo así que se anuncia castañazo. Aunque a saber, no sería el primer día que empieza rojo y acabe en verde y al revés.


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues el premarket viene rojísimo así que se anuncia castañazo. Aunque a saber, no sería el primer día que empieza rojo y acabe en verde y al revés.



Sí, a saber. Igual cuando salga el DBI un poco más tarde se da la vuelta y acaba en verde.

También los futuros suelen cambiar cuando entran a negociar los americanos. A ver cómo evoluciona.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (6 May 2021)

Hay hoy va a ser una masacre

NMM

Antes del horario comercial 31,25 −1,74 (5,27 %)


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Hay hoy va a ser una masacre
> 
> NMM
> 
> Antes del horario comercial 31,25 −1,74 (5,27 %)



Yo lo veo de otra forma: hoy va a ser oportunidad de compra


----------



## bientop (6 May 2021)

$GLOP reporta 0,50$ Non GAAP por acción de beneficios (0,16$ por encima de expectativas) y cotiza a 3.07$, pregunté el otro día por ella pero se ve que nadie la lleva...


----------



## NeoSetrakso (6 May 2021)

Masacre!


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

Entro en PANL y SB


----------



## Cormac (6 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Entro en PANL y SB



Te he debido vender mis SB porque lo acabo de hacer también ahora. 
Recojo beneficio sin mas. Volveré a entrar.


----------



## Cormac (6 May 2021)

Comprados un nuevo paquete de NMM a 31 dólares.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (6 May 2021)

Bueno no hay que perder la prespectiva, hace un mes estaba a 25 dolares, ahora esta a 31 dolares. Dicho esto esta claro que estas caidas son bastante frustrantes.


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

El BDI baja un 1,7%






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y el New Contex añade otra subida más:





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de





(Edito por error)


----------



## Halfredico (6 May 2021)

Son valores que vienen de hacer un 400% en algunos casos. Como entre en pánico el personal nos vamos a cagar.


----------



## juanmas (6 May 2021)

El mercado está hoy nerviosillo, SB ha pegado unos bandazos de aupa, para hacer trading dpm, yo la llevo con opciones a largo y ahí me quedo.

Cargo unas pocas ZIM a 38.24$ y PANL a 3.74$. Veremos donde se frena la cosa.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (6 May 2021)

Comprado paquete de NMM a 30,36


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (6 May 2021)

Precio medio 27,88, creo que no está mal


----------



## JJ81 (6 May 2021)

Unas acciones mas de NMM a 30,40$ pa’ la saca.
No he encontrado ninguna noticia relevante que explique la caída y sigo teniendo fe en la tesis.

En Danaos tampoco le veo explicación a la caida más allá de los dias locos que lleva, pero esta si que no la amplio que estoy más pendiente de la salida victoriosa. A ver que nos traen el lunes DAC con los resultados.


----------



## Halfredico (6 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Precio medio 27,88, creo que no está mal



Llevamos el mismo precio medio. Yo ya ni compro ni vendo.


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

La verdad es que me alegra mucho leeros a todos. En días así mantenemos la calma y aprovechamos las oportunidades para ampliar. Un orgullo compartir este hilo con todos vosotros!!


----------



## Minadeperro (6 May 2021)

Teneis los cojones cuadrados. Yo llevo NMM a un precio medio de 20 y PANL a 3.11. No meto un duro más hasta que se vea un poco de fin a la corrección. 

Rebotarán con fuerza y perderé el tren, pero soy una rata cobarde.


----------



## Halfredico (6 May 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Teneis los cojones cuadrados. Yo llevo NMM a un precio medio de 20 y PANL a 3.11. No meto un duro más hasta que se vea un poco de fin a la corrección.
> 
> Rebotarán con fuerza y perderé el tren, pero soy una rata cobarde.



Yo compré mi primer paquete a 18, pero me pilló con poca liquidez, por eso he ido promediando en las correcciones.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (6 May 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Teneis los cojones cuadrados. Yo llevo NMM a un precio medio de 20 y PANL a 3.11. No meto un duro más hasta que se vea un poco de fin a la corrección.
> 
> Rebotarán con fuerza y perderé el tren, pero soy una rata cobarde.



Yo igual, compre a USD 25 y ahí me quedo. En 1 año se verá si fue una buena decisión o no.


----------



## juanmas (6 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El BDI baja un 1,7%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La bajada del BDI 1.65% 3212, no explica la caída tan fuerte de hoy, salvo quizá para los capes con contratos indexados SPOT, éstos si que han bajado un 4.38%, Panamax, Supras y Ultramaxes incluso han subido. Sin embargo los futuros marcan la pauta en las bajadas, FFA junio y julio -8%, el BDRY hoy -10.70%.

Para mi el mercado sigue bullish para el Dry y también habrá que ir tomando posiciones en navieras de calidad del sector Tankers. Por el lado de la oferta, las gradas están copadas por pedidos de containerships, no hay slots para incrementar a cp el orderbook Dry y mucho menos Oil.

HMM poised to pull the trigger on $1.4bn order for 12 neo-panamaxes | TradeWinds

Si le sumamos el ambicioso programa Quatarí de expansión de producción de LNG

Más los planes de construcción de 150 LNG, firmados con astilleros coreanos

Más las presiones de la administración Biden a la IMO para aplicación temprana de la normativa EEDI, EEXI, de eficiencia energética.

Más un más que posible incremento del coste de las emisiones CO2.

Más la chatarra de acero subiendo de precio hasta superar los 500$/LWT

Tenemos como resultado una oferta en niveles mínimos que no es posible incrementar a medio plazo, por falta de disponibilidad astilleros. Presión cada vez más intensa para retirar del mercado los barcos menos eficientes y ya sólo falta que la demanda se active y el GDP 6% previsto se haga realidad, para que nuestra flota se revalorice hasta niveles insospechados. 2008 de nuevo, estamos todavía muy lejos de eso, pero todo se andará. 

Paciencia


----------



## Hombredepaja (6 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Para mi el mercado sigue bullish para el Dry y también habrá que ir tomando posiciones en navieras de calidad del sector Tankers. Por el lado de la oferta, las gradas están copadas por pedidos de containerships, no hay slots para incrementar a cp el orderbook Dry y mucho menos Oil.



Yo los tankers los veo caros para los resultados que están presentando y creo que aún les queda bastante travesía del desierto, hasta el último trimestre del año veo difícil que se recuperen los rates.


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

Mintzmyer ha metido INSW en cartera. Que por cierto, hoy está subiendo más de un 5%


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> La bajada del BDI 1.65% 3212, no explica la caída tan fuerte de hoy, salvo quizá para los capes con contratos indexados SPOT, éstos si que han bajado un 4.38%, Panamax, Supras y Ultramaxes incluso han subido. Sin embargo los futuros marcan la pauta en las bajadas, FFA junio y julio -8%, el BDRY hoy -10.70%.
> 
> Para mi el mercado sigue bullish para el Dry y también habrá que ir tomando posiciones en navieras de calidad del sector Tankers. Por el lado de la oferta, las gradas están copadas por pedidos de containerships, no hay slots para incrementar a cp el orderbook Dry y mucho menos Oil.
> 
> ...



Me permito añadir un par de pinceladas más a la buena info que aporta @juanmas

El 13 de abril el BDI cerró a 2140. Quince sesiones más tarde, ayer, cerró en 3266. Eso es una subida del 52,6% en menos de 1 mes, situándose, como digo a menudo, en máximos de 11 años. Y estamos en la parte baja del ciclo anual. El Q3 y Q4 son los trimestres con fletes de dry bulk históricamente más altos.

Los fletes de portacontenedores no dejan de subir, situándose a un paso de máximos históricos del Harpex. Y se prevé que sigan fuertes durante, al menos, el resto del año.

NMM tienen un 60% de la flota de dry bulk en spot, por lo que se está aprovechando directamente de la subida de los rates. Buena parte del resto de la flota, tanto de dry bulk como de portacotenedores, va a ir renovando contratos en los próximos meses.

Como calculé en un poste anterior, NMM podría tener un BPA de $15 para arriba, echando cuentas con los rates más bajos que como están ahora mismo. Eso es un PER 2 a precios actuales. Y el año que viene los ingresos van a ser aún mayores, al ir renovando cada vez más contratos a largo plazo y aprovechándose de los altos rates.

La acción está regalada!


----------



## juanmas (6 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mintzmyer ha metido INSW en cartera. Que por cierto, hoy está subiendo más de un 5%



Por lo que le he escuchado en twitter y youtube, Jay tira mucho por INSW y EURN. Le gusta mucho por NAV y financieramente no tienen apuros, pero la flota es bastante viejuna, particularmente en el caso de INSW (2008), así que me imagino va a tendencia de mercado. 

Yo no tengo herramientas para moverme con soltura dentro-fuera de un valor concreto. En OIL prefiero navieras prime como OET y HUNT para jugar a LP. Claro que tb llevo indirectamente chatarrilla TNK vía TK y un par de contratos opciones, que todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Value (6 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Por lo que le he escuchado en twitter y youtube, Jay tira mucho por INSW y EURN. Le gusta mucho por NAV y financieramente no tienen apuros, pero la flota es bastante viejuna, particularmente en el caso de INSW (2008), así que me imagino va a tendencia de mercado.
> 
> Yo no tengo herramientas para moverme con soltura dentro-fuera de un valor concreto. En OIL prefiero navieras prime como OET y HUNT para jugar a LP. Claro que tb llevo indirectamente chatarrilla TNK vía TK y un par de contratos opciones, que todo hay que decirlo.



Yo estuve hablando con @arriba/abajo de este tema hace unas semanas. Ahora mismo las tanqueras estan en la mierda, dando pérdidas o beneficios pírricos. Pero para 2022/2023 les va a empezar a ir mejor casi con total seguridad.

Por eso quizá es buen momento para colocarse en las buenas, con buen management para que gestionen en condiciones estas rachas malas y luego estar listos para multiplicar. Para mi las mejores son OET, EURN y INSW. 

El problema es el coste de oportunidad, porque colocar un 3-4% de la cartera en EURN para verla lateral durante 6-7 meses mientras los bulkers se hacen un x2 pues puede ser duro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo estuve hablando con @arriba/abajo de este tema hace unas semanas. Ahora mismo las tanqueras estan en la mierda, dando pérdidas o beneficios pírricos. Pero para 2022/2023 les va a empezar a ir mejor casi con total seguridad.
> 
> Por eso quizá es buen momento para colocarse en las buenas, con buen management para que gestionen en condiciones estas rachas malas y luego estar listos para multiplicar. Para mi las mejores son OET, EURN y INSW.
> 
> El problema es el coste de oportunidad, porque colocar un 3-4% de la cartera en EURN para verla lateral durante 6-7 meses mientras los bulkers se hacen un x2 pues puede ser duro.




Si, está claro que vamos a tener un problema de timing ahí. Yo de momento aún me mantengo fuera de los tankers, mínimo 3 meses más o así (a no ser que tengan un bajadon gordo injustificado)


----------



## Nenonak (6 May 2021)

¿Por qué estáis tan seguros que a los tankers les va a ir bien 2022? Entiendo el dry bulk y los portacontenedores, pero no veo por qué los Tankers van a petarlo (más allá del LNG por tema de emisiones).


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> El problema es el coste de oportunidad, porque colocar un 3-4% de la cartera en EURN para verla lateral durante 6-7 meses mientras los bulkers se hacen un x2 pues puede ser duro.





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si, está claro que vamos a tener un problema de timing ahí. Yo de momento aún me mantengo fuera de los tankers, mínimo 3 meses más o así (a no ser que tengan un bajadon gordo injustificado)



Ese es el tema. Hay que aprovechar el subidón de dry bulk antes de rotar a tankers


----------



## CMarlow (6 May 2021)

De las que sigo, a cierre:

NMM -0,42%
DSX -2,11%
SB -1,74%
PANL -4,62%
DAC -3,21%
ZIM -6,08%
GSL -2,75%
FLEX -2,11%
TGP +0,00%

Al final no ha ido tan mal para NMM!


----------



## Cormac (6 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> De las que sigo, a cierre:
> 
> NMM -0,42%
> DSX -2,11%
> ...



Ha sido buen momento para entrar. He aumentado en + 400 acciones con lo vendido en ZIM
Tentado he estado en tradear cuando las he visto a 33 y llevarme mas de 800 dólares, pero me las quedo de momento.


----------



## Value (6 May 2021)

Nenonak dijo:


> ¿Por qué estáis tan seguros que a los tankers les va a ir bien 2022? Entiendo el dry bulk y los portacontenedores, pero no veo por qué los Tankers van a petarlo (más allá del LNG por tema de emisiones).



La explicación es larga, muy en resumen y dejándome cosas se basa en:

- Recuperación de la demanda de oil
- Flota de tankers muy vieja en la actualidad.
- Con el aumento del precio de las materias primas y la posible inflacion cada vez te dan más dinero por achatarrar los barcos viejos. Si tienes en cuenta que ahora las tankeras están en una época de malos rates pues... a los dueños les sale mas rentable achatarrar los barcos viejos que dejarlos funcionando y perdiendo dinero.
- Muy muy pocos pedidos de tankers nuevos debido a que todos los astilleros ahsta 2023-2024 estan llenos de ordenes de containers y lngs
- Nuevos posibles requerimientos "ESG" para emisiones que pueden afectar a las motorizaciones (los dueños no quieren arriesgarse a comprar y que les metan un cambio normativo a partir de 2025-2030 y baje el valor de esos barcos )


----------



## Value (6 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ha sido buen momento para entrar. He aumentado en + 400 acciones con lo vendido en ZIM
> Tentado he estado en tradear cuando las he visto a 33 y llevarme mas de 800 dólares, pero me las quedo de momento.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 652505



Buena compra!

Yo también amplié unas poquillas a 30,6x$

Buy the dip!


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

Hoy los futuros subiendo. Si se mantienen así supongo que habrá rebote. Enhorabuena a todos los que habéis comprado ayer en la caída! Cuando las cosas se tienen claras y se actúa cuando hay que actuar, a uno le va bien en esto de los mercados financieros.


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

Estoy viendo la conferencia de Cobas de ayer y una de las mayores posiciones en su cartera internacional es Golar LNG.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 May 2021)

Hablando de gas licuado, qué stocks recomendáis?

Llevo containers, petroleros y el mayor % de dry bulk.

Aparte de GOLAR LNG, cuál merece la pena estudiar? Entiendo que el GLP (o LNG) es más ecológico que el petróleo, no?


----------



## bientop (7 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Hablando de gas licuado, qué stocks recomendáis?
> 
> Llevo containers, petroleros y el mayor % de dry bulk.
> 
> Aparte de GOLAR LNG, cuál merece la pena estudiar? Entiendo que el GLP (o LNG) es más ecológico que el petróleo, no?



Mira GLOP, creo que tiene un descuento del 50% sobre el NAV y la gráfica de la acción como te gusta con bajada fuerte y todavía sin recuperar aunque puede ser por varios motivos, precovid estaba a 15$ y ahora a 3$. La matriz la compró Blackrock hace poco (febrero) no se como le puede afectar. Hubo una compra grande de insiders reciente.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 May 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Mira GLOP, creo que tiene un descuento del 50% sobre el NAV y la gráfica de la acción como te gusta con bajada fuerte y todavía sin recuperar aunque puede ser por varios motivos, precovid estaba a 15$ y ahora a 3$. La matriz la compró Blackrock hace poco (febrero) no se como le puede afectar. Hubo una compra grande de insiders reciente.



Gracias.

Qué diferencia hay entre GLOP y GLOG?









Symbol Lookup from Yahoo Finance


Search for ticker symbols for Stocks, Mutual Funds, ETFs, Indices and Futures on Yahoo! Finance.




finance.yahoo.com













GasLog Partners LP (GLOP) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest GasLog Partners LP (GLOP) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Hablando de gas licuado, qué stocks recomendáis?
> 
> Llevo containers, petroleros y el mayor % de dry bulk.
> 
> Aparte de GOLAR LNG, cuál merece la pena estudiar? Entiendo que el GLP (o LNG) es más ecológico que el petróleo, no?



Yo llevo TGP y FLNG. Las dos muy bien gestionadas, con unos dividendos increíbles, ingresos asegurados a largo plazo y unos PER muy bajos.


----------



## Halfredico (7 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Estoy viendo la conferencia de Cobas de ayer y una de las mayores posiciones en su cartera internacional es Golar LNG.



Yo que la lleves Cobas no se ya si a estas alturas es bueno o malo


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (7 May 2021)

Por ahora pinta bien en el premarket


----------



## Value (7 May 2021)

Que empiece el PUMP!


----------



## juanmas (7 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Estoy viendo la conferencia de Cobas de ayer y una de las mayores posiciones en su cartera internacional es Golar LNG.



Cobas? No me digas que P.Paramés sigue en Cobas, si así fuera ya estoy vendiendo mis GLNG. 

El Paramés, lleva una temporada bastante gafado con esto de las navieras.


----------



## Hastur (7 May 2021)

Yo tengo pasta en cobas desde hace tiempo y tras la travesía en el desierto ahora esta cerca del verde.

Creo que lleva Teekay que es transportista de LNG que estaba subiendo bien ultimamente....


----------



## juanmas (7 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Que empiece el PUMP!



Los futuros recuperando fuerte, veremos el spot como viene.

El índice Oslo Shipping PR subiendo 1.4% y alguna de Dry castigada ayer 2020B, hoy subiendo con fuerza +5%, BELCO 1.16%, GOGL 2.34%. En Tankers OET 0.48% (lento pero sin pausa +10% 30 días), HUNT 4.7%, FRO 2.13% - GAS: FLNG (0.10%), AGAS 3.36%, ALNG 0.25%, BWLPG 3.23% y para terminar MPCC 3.74%. Así que esta tarde vamos a ganar dinerillo.

Long: NNMM, 2020B, BELCO, SBLK, GNK, GOGL, PANL, OET, HUNT, TK, GLNG, LPG, ZIM (Q3)
Espec: GOGL, DSX, SB, TNK, NM, ZIM (resultados Q1 19/05)


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Yo que la lleves Cobas no se ya si a estas alturas es bueno o malo



Ya me esperaba ese comentario  Pero cuidado, que también lleva TGP, ahí tengo yo mucho metido y estoy tan tranquilo.


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Cobas? No me digas que P.Paramés sigue en Cobas, si así fuera ya estoy vendiendo mis GLNG.
> 
> El Paramés, lleva una temporada bastante gafado con esto de las navieras.





Hastur dijo:


> Yo tengo pasta en cobas desde hace tiempo y tras la travesía en el desierto ahora esta cerca del verde.
> 
> Creo que lleva Teekay que es transportista de LNG que estaba subiendo bien ultimamente....



Sí, yo tengo ahí un fondo que le abrí a mi hijo cuando nació, hace 4 años, y la cosa no pinta nada bien. Sobre todo cuando otro fondo, True Value, con la misma filosofía de value investing, le va de perlas.

De navieras, aparte de Golar, lleva TK, TGP e INSW. Estas dos últimas las recomiendo Mintzmyer, así que bueno, espero que aporten algo al fondo. Aunque desde luego todo el tema de containers y dry bulk... ni lo olió.


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Los futuros recuperando fuerte, veremos el spot como viene.
> 
> El índice Oslo Shipping PR subiendo 1.4% y alguna de Dry castigada ayer 2020B, hoy subiendo con fuerza +5%, BELCO 1.16%, GOGL 2.34%. En Tankers OET 0.48% (lento pero sin pausa +10% 30 días), HUNT 4.7%, FRO 2.13% - GAS: FLNG (0.10%), AGAS 3.36%, ALNG 0.25%, BWLPG 3.23% y para terminar MPCC 3.74%. Así que esta tarde vamos a ganar dinerillo.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con NM!


----------



## Turboh2o (7 May 2021)

Al final como ha quedado el tema Telegram? Se ha montado ya el grupo?


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 May 2021)

Alguien conoce esta empresa? 

d'Amico International Shipping S.A. FRA: B7C

La he conocido a raíz de esto: 









Cesare d’Amico targets acquisitions of 20 eco-bulkers at pivotal juncture | TradeWinds


Italy's largest bulker owner is looking to repeat a tried-and-tested formula amid generational shift




www.tradewindsnews.com


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 May 2021)

Es un pennystock de libro lo que significa que quizá pueda irse to the moon! o colapsar aún más.

Hoy está a 0,090 euros 

Alguien se anima a hacer la "due diligence"? Es la primera vez que veo una naviera italiana.


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

Estas son las cosas buenas que van pasando: DSX firma un contrato de mínimo 6 meses para un kamsarmax a $27.750/día, que hasta ahora tenía a $11.500/día.









Diana Shipping inks time charter contract with Bocimar


Diana Shipping through a separate wholly-owned subsidiary entered into a time charter contract with Bocimar International for one of its Kamsarmax dry bulk vessels




seekingalpha.com


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Estas son las cosas buenas que van pasando: DSX firma un contrato de mínimo 6 meses para un kamsarmax a $27.750/día, que hasta ahora tenía a $11.500/día.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ha pasado algo con SBLK? Es la otra que va disparada. Las otras están tranquilas.


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Y ha pasado algo con SBLK? Es la otra que va disparada. Las otras están tranquilas.



Lo desconozco.


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Que empiece el PUMP!



Me mola porque las 4 que cita son justo las que tengo ahora mismo en cartera


----------



## JJ81 (7 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Estoy viendo la conferencia de Cobas de ayer y una de las mayores posiciones en su cartera internacional es Golar LNG.



Yo de Paramés, coincido en Golar y TGP.

Reconozco que el primer filtro cuando invierto suele ser la cartera de algún famoso gestor, artículo en seekingalpha, nuestros chicos de Momentum Financial, o lo que sea. No tengo esa capacidad de busca chollos desconocidos...

Luego yo hago mi propio análisis “pacodemier” y si me sigue pintando bien y tengo liquidez me meto.

Golar me costó lo suyo entenderla, pero ayudó bastante leer a Gabriel Castro. A día de hoy, la veo aún mejor, de hecho amplié hace unas semanas aprovechando la bajada cuando dimitió el CEO y aún no descarto meter algo más cuando consiga liquidez si sigue a estos precios.

Respecto a Paramés, a toro pasado está claro que ha tenido algunos fallos y mucha mala suerte, pero aun parece bastante probable que consiga buenos resultados. Ya veremos en 2-3 años donde estamos nosotros y donde está el.


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

Otra leve caída del BDI, aunque se mantiene por encima de donde estaba el martes pasado.






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y una subida del 4,1% en la semana para el Harpex. A solo un 3,5% de máximos históricos absolutos del índice!!



Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## juanmas (7 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Cuidado con NM!



Y tanto, están hasta el cuello. Mi jugada es contrarian puts SEPT 10$, ya veremos si los aguanto pq me dá la impresión que están haciendo compras desde dentro, de otra forma no se explica como recupera tan rápido.


----------



## juanmas (7 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Alguien conoce esta empresa?
> 
> d'Amico International Shipping S.A. FRA: B7C
> 
> ...



Uf no me gusta su cara, parece decir: te vas a enterar.

Con un marketcap de poco más de 120M$ quiere comprar 20 bulkers y no cualquier tipo, ECO (post 2016). 

Aquí la pregunta es doble, de donde sale la pasta? cuando, a quien y a que precio compra los barcos?

Cuando tengas la respuesta, sabrás lo que tienes que hacer.


----------



## juanmas (7 May 2021)

Bueno gente, muy buen día hoy. Hago un poco de rebalanceo, tomo beneficios de GOGL y SBLK y roto a cash + 300 OET.

ZIM está muy parada, quería ganarme unos eurillos con las que compré ayer en rebajas pero tendré que esperar mejor ocasión o aguantarlas hasta resultados.


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

Yo acabo de pillarme unas pocas ZIM, 500. El Harpex probablemente rompa los máximos históricos absolutos la semana que viene, o la siguiente, y quizá sea un revulsivo para los portacontenedores.


----------



## Value (7 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo acabo de pillarme unas pocas ZIM, 500. El Harpex probablemente rompa los máximos históricos absolutos la semana que viene, o la siguiente, y quizá sea un revulsivo para los portacontenedores.



Pues mintzmyer esta reduciendo ZIM y ampliando DSX. Gabriel Castro en su fondo también está reduciendo ZIM.


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues mintzmyer esta reduciendo ZIM y ampliando DSX. Gabriel Castro en su fondo también está reduciendo ZIM.



Sí, M. está reduciendo ZIM en las carteras modelo, pero aún las conserva en sus posiciones personales. Y la defiende a capa y espada en los foros de SA. Yo he cogido unas pocas solo por la idea que expresen antes, pero representa una posición muy pequeña. Tengo todo en los bulkers menciona en el twit. 

No conozco a Gabriel Castro. Quien es?


----------



## Hombredepaja (7 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Qué diferencia hay entre GLOP y GLOG?
> 
> ...



GLOG (Gaslog) es la matriz y GLOP (Gaslog Partners) la Limited Partnership. Gaslog utiliza(ba) a GLOP como vehículo de financiación.

Glog encarga los gaseros a los astilleros, firma un contrato de alquiler a a largo plazo para ese barco con algún cliente y después se lo vende (dropdown) a su partner a unos ratios precio/EBITDA generalmente muy elevados. Con esos contratos de largo plazo GLOP solía pagar unos generosos dividendos que atraían a los inversores, Gaslog como máximo accionista también se beneficiaba de esos dividendos.

Cada cierto tiempo, cuando la cotización de GLOP lo permitía, ampliación de capital en GLOP para comprar otro gasero a la matriz.

Este circulo virtuoso se vino abajo cuando empezaron a expirar los contratos a largo que tenían los buques, ya que los barcos de GLOP son todos de tecnología de propulsión antigua (steamers y TFDE) y los rates actuales para este tipo de barcos están muy por debajo de los conseguidos cuando se firmaron los contratos originales. Además el nivel de deuda que tienen es importante, no se descarta que tengan que reestructurarla en el futuro si se cumplen las previsiones de sobrecapacidad en 2022-2023.

Gaslog está en proceso de compra para excluirla de cotización (oferta de 5,80$ por acción) pero todavía está pendiente de que los accionistas minoritarios demos el ok, hay bastantes que van a votar en contra esperando una oferta mejorada.


----------



## juanmas (7 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, M. está reduciendo ZIM en las carteras modelo, pero aún las conserva en sus posiciones personales. Y la defiende a capa y espada en los foros de SA. Yo he cogido unas pocas solo por la idea que expresen antes, pero representa una posición muy pequeña. Tengo todo en los bulkers menciona en el twit.
> 
> No conozco a Gabriel Castro. Quien es?



Gabriel es analista en Singular Bank. Tiene un canal en twitter y cubre entre otras GLNG, TK, Pax Global, etc. Vale la pena darse un garbeo.


----------



## juanmas (7 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues mintzmyer esta reduciendo ZIM y ampliando DSX. Gabriel Castro en su fondo también está reduciendo ZIM.



Has comprobado que Gabriel ha reducido su posición. Hace no tanto que comentó que esperaría a los resultados Q1, lo mismo ha aprovechado las últimas subidas para descargar algo. Hay que tener en cuenta que esta gente, Gabriel, Jay, vienen por debajo del precio de salida IPO, como a 13$ de promedio y un X3 en poco más de 3 meses es muy goloso.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 May 2021)

Pues de todas las dry bulk que llevo, NMM es la que menos ha subido. Un mísero 0.18%. 

Estará estancándose?


----------



## CMarlow (7 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues de todas las dry bulk que llevo, NMM es la que menos ha subido. Un mísero 0.18%.
> 
> Estará estancándose?



Ayer es la que menos ha bajado también.


----------



## jjh (8 May 2021)

NMM anuncia un pírrico dividendo:









Navios Maritime Partners LP (NMM) Ex-Dividend Date Scheduled for May 10, 2021


Navios Maritime Partners LP (NMM) will begin trading ex-dividend on May 10, 2021. A cash dividend payment of $0.05 per share is scheduled to be paid on May 14, 2021. Shareholders who purchased NMM prior to the ex-dividend date are eligible for the cash dividend payment. This ma




www.nasdaq.com





¿Un gesto/señal de futuro hacia los accionistas que reclaman el reparto de dividendos?


----------



## CMarlow (8 May 2021)

jjh dijo:


> NMM anuncia un pírrico dividendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NMM siempre ha estado repartiendo dividendo. Y lo ha ido reduciendo poco a poco, hasta esos 0,05 al trimestre. Así que más bien es símbolo de que no reparte (casi nada de) dividendo.

De todos modos yo espero que esa política cambie cuando el superciclo esté mucho más avanzado.


----------



## Value (8 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Has comprobado que Gabriel ha reducido su posición. Hace no tanto que comentó que esperaría a los resultados Q1, lo mismo ha aprovechado las últimas subidas para descargar algo. Hay que tener en cuenta que esta gente, Gabriel, Jay, vienen por debajo del precio de salida IPO, como a 13$ de promedio y un X3 en poco más de 3 meses es muy goloso.



Supongo que tienes tu parte de razón, un x3 en apenas 3 o 4 meses... vaya entrada!



NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues de todas las dry bulk que llevo, NMM es la que menos ha subido. Un mísero 0.18%.
> 
> Estará estancándose?



En YTD sigue siendo la que más ha subido del sector creo. Aún así, debería ser la que más suba a partir de ahora también si creemos que se va a cerrar esa GAP de cotizar a 0,4-0,5 NAV


----------



## bandro (8 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues mintzmyer esta reduciendo ZIM y ampliando DSX. Gabriel Castro en su fondo también está reduciendo ZIM.



¿Donde puedes ver qué Gabriel ha reducido su posición en ZIM?


----------



## Value (8 May 2021)

bandro dijo:


> ¿Donde puedes ver qué Gabriel ha reducido su posición en ZIM?





Ahí dice que ya habían reducido algo y estaba a 32$ cuando lo publicó. Creo que dijo algo más por twitter pero no lo he encontrado.


----------



## CMarlow (9 May 2021)

Interesante echarle un vistazo a la presentación de SB:



http://www.safebulkers.com/files/SB_1Q_2021.pdf



Tienen una visión muy optimista de los rates para lo que queda del año. Y ven también la carencia de nuevos pedidos de barcos como un factor importante a largo plazo.


----------



## Escapolamina28 (9 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Creo que vas a multiplicar varias veces la cantidad invertida. Yo voy a aumentar mi posición hoy, antes de los resultados del lunes. Un saludo!



Varias veces cuanto es


----------



## CMarlow (9 May 2021)

Escapolamina28 dijo:


> Varias veces cuanto es



Pues no tengo una bola de cristal, así que no pedo dar una respuesta exacta a esa pregunta. El día que publiqué ese mensaje NMM cerró a $16,6. Por lo que ya ha multiplicado por 2.

Si estimamos que este año va a tener un BPA de al menos $15 y con la mejora de las expectativas ya confirmadas y el mercado prestando más atención a este sector, con un PER 4,43 (aún muy razonable) estaría cotizando en $66,45. Esto es multiplicar por 4 el precio de cierre de aquel día.

Aunque cada vez yo soy más positivo en el futuro de NMM y creo muy factible que lleguemos a ver los $100 en algún momento del año que viene. Creo que cuando el mercado de barcos de segunda mano se encarezca mucho dejarán de hacer compras para aumentar la flota y entonces empezarán a incrementar dividendos de una forma sensible, lo que apoyará enormemente la cotización.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (9 May 2021)

Qué creéis que pasaría con los barcos si hay un "crash" del NASDAQ? 

Cada vez parece más claro que a las FAANG y las nuevas tecnológicas que se fueron to the moon con el COVID (Tesla, Palantir, etc.) les va quedando poco fuelle. Algunas ya han perdido la mitad de cotización desde máximos (Zoom, Peloton, Snowflake, etc.)

Si hay un crash de bolsa, a priori esto debería ser más parecido a 2000 (donde se estrellaron fundamentalmente las tecnológicas) que a 2008 o 2020 (donde cayó todo). Estaba mirando cotizaciones históricas y casi ningún barco cotizaba en aquella época (2000). 

Pero por ejemplo a Walmart o inmobiliarias (Boston Properties x ej), alimentarias (General Mills) casi no le afectó este crash tecnológico del 2000. Parece que cuanto más lejos de la tecnología (y menos cool) estuviesen las empresas en el año 2000, menos le afectó esta caída.

Que yo creo que es lo que está pasando ahora mismo. Hay un movimiento importante de fondos desde tecnológicas "cool" hacia empresas "aburridas tradicionales" (growth to value). 

Los barcos parece que están muy vinculados al Baltic Dry Index. Por lo que veo entorno al año 2000 no hubo una caída muy fuerte. Qué creéis que pasaría ahora?


----------



## CMarlow (9 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Qué creéis que pasaría con los barcos si hay un "crash" del NASDAQ?
> 
> Cada vez parece más claro que a las FAANG y las nuevas tecnológicas que se fueron to the moon con el COVID (Tesla, Palantir, etc.) les va quedando poco fuelle. Algunas ya han perdido la mitad de cotización desde máximos (Zoom, Peloton, Snowflake, etc.)
> 
> ...



Sí, yo estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. Es posible que haya un rebalanceo de growth (donde están las tencológicas) a value (entre otras las navieras). Por lo que una caída ordenada del Nasdaq no afectaría demasiado a las navieras. Si aparece la inflación y suben los tipos de interés, creo que las empresas que tiene hard assets y beneficios reales, no solo expectativas de beneficio, saldrán ganando.


----------



## juanmas (9 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ahí dice que ya habían reducido algo y estaba a 32$ cuando lo publicó. Creo que dijo algo más por twitter pero no lo he encontrado.



Respuesta de Gabriel: 

Nosotros aun tenemos posición, pero probablemente vendamos antes de Julio (es el 27 de Julio exactamente). Pero dependerá del precio y de lo que comuniquen en mayo


----------



## juanmas (9 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Interesante echarle un vistazo a la presentación de SB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego el Q1 ha sido excelente TCE +70% manteniendo OPEX y G&A, Ingreso neto +37%.

Tienen una apuesta muy fuerte por exposición al SPOT. Si las tarifas se mantienen como en el Q1 o mejoran, Bingo!, aunque los FFA Q3 apuntan a rates más contenidos. Todo está por ver.

Hay una cosa que me llama la atención, probablemente sea un error de transcripción. Dicen que están renovando flota y en el balance indican en Q4 2020 41 buques con edad media 9.58 años y en Q1 2021 43 buques con edad media 10.35. No me cuadra para nada.


----------



## CMarlow (9 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me llama la atención, probablemente sea un error de transcripción. Dicen que están renovando flota y en el balance indican en Q4 2020 41 buques con edad media 9.58 años y en Q1 2021 43 buques con edad media 10.35. No me cuadra para nada.



Según entiendo, lo que se compara en el slide 24 (si es ahí donde está el dato al que te refieres) son las edades medias de los buques en el Q1 2020 y en el Q1 2021. Lógicamente un año más tarde la flota tendrá 1 año más. Por lo que han bajado 0,23 años al conjunto de la flota. Para mi eso es lo que significa.


----------



## CMarlow (9 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aunque cada vez yo soy más positivo en el futuro de NMM y creo muy factible que lleguemos a ver los $100 en algún momento del año que viene. Creo que cuando el mercado de barcos de segunda mano se encarezca mucho dejarán de hacer compras para aumentar la flota y entonces empezarán a incrementar dividendos de una forma sensible, lo que apoyará enormemente la cotización.



Completando esto, y como un simple y puro divertimento intelectual, podríamos calcular que si el BPA del año que viene es $17 y reparten el 50% en dividendo, una rentabilidad del 8% significaría un precio por acción de $106,25.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (9 May 2021)

Puerto de Los Angeles... en el 1:30 mirad qué empresa sale  To the moon!


----------



## jjh (9 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Completando esto, y como un simple y puro divertimento intelectual, podríamos calcular que si el BPA del año que viene es $17 y reparten el 50% en dividendo, una rentabilidad del 8% significaría un precio por acción de $106,25.



Traduciéndolo al famoso PER, estaría en 6. Todo un chollo si fuese cualquier otro sector.


----------



## juanmas (9 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Según entiendo, lo que se compara en el slide 24 (si es ahí donde está el dato al que te refieres) son las edades medias de los buques en el Q1 2020 y en el Q1 2021. Lógicamente un año más tarde la flota tendrá 1 año más. Por lo que han bajado 0,23 años al conjunto de la flota. Para mi eso es lo que significa.



Cierto, había tomado comparativa Q1/2021 vs Q4/2020. De ahí mi error.


----------



## CMarlow (9 May 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Traduciéndolo al famoso PER, estaría en 6. Todo un chollo si fuese cualquier otro sector.



Y también para navieras en un superciclo!


----------



## jjh (10 May 2021)

Muy interesante también la presentación de Genco del Q1:






Genco Shipping & Trading Limited - Investor Relations - Financials - Financial Summary







investors.gencoshipping.com





En la diapositiva 23 compara el valor de un Supramax actual frente a junio 2010 (similar BSI): 80% de diferencia.

En las siguientes diapositivas da bastantes pinceladas del boom de las exportaciones de mineral y productos agrícolas y la situación de los pedidos de nuevos barcos.


----------



## Value (10 May 2021)

Como vienen los rates hoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Preparénse que nos vamos a nuevos máximos si esto sigue así.


----------



## juanmas (10 May 2021)

No es descabellado pensar que hoy tengamos una jornada similar a la del viernes. El Oslo Shipping Index viene con subida del 1.7% - 2020B 3.2%, BELCO 2.30%, GOGL 4.80% - Los tankers, al tran tran, siguen recuperando terreno OET 0.6%, HUNT 1%. - Containerships MPCC 1.85% - Gaseros tb al alza FLNG 0.40%, BWLPG 4%, AGAS 1.7%.

Por mi parte sigo con ligeros retoques cartera shipping incrementando OIL. Compro a mercado 500 OET 85NOK.


----------



## CMarlow (10 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Los futuros de dry bulk siguen subiendo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 650849



Todos los futuros más arriba que los máximos de la semana pasada (salvo el cape de mayo, que está ahí ahí).


----------



## CMarlow (10 May 2021)

Y el iron ore entregado en China se sitúa en máximos históricos, superando los $200 por tonelada. Eso explica los altos fletes en Cape.






Iron Ore | 2007-2021 Data | 2022-2023 Forecast | Price | Quote | Chart | Historical


Prices for iron ore cargoes with a 63.5% iron content for delivery into Tianjin surged past $200 per tonne for the for the first time on record amid robust demand for the steel-making ingredient and lower supply. Despite the government’s environmental rules, Chinese steelmakers keep output rates...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## NeoSetrakso (10 May 2021)




----------



## juanmas (10 May 2021)

*Global Ship Lease presenta resultados Q1*

No me gusta particularmente GSL, de hecho, he vendido mi posición en fechas pasadas. GSL tiene una estructura de fletes que no le permite aprovecharse de la bonanza actual y pasada. Una gran parte de la flota está bajo contrato con fletes bajos y sale off-hire en 2024 promedio, en pleno boom de la oferta por puesta a flote de las contrataciones 2021.


----------



## juanmas (10 May 2021)

#DryBulk #Shipping is off to a flying start this week #Capesize Jun FFA +10% to $45k/d 






#Panamax Jun FFA +4% to $27k/d #Supramax Jun FFA +3% to $27k/d


----------



## CMarlow (10 May 2021)

El BDI sube hoy un 1,8%






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## NeoSetrakso (10 May 2021)

Están cayendo las tecnológicas (el NASDAQ). Como dije ayer... el dinero está saliendo de las tech. Tech is dead.

A mi me preocupa un poco toda vez que por ejemplo NMM está en el NASDAQ.


----------



## CMarlow (10 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Están cayendo las tecnológicas (el NASDAQ). Como dije ayer... el dinero está saliendo de las tech. Tech is dead.
> 
> A mi me preocupa un poco toda vez que por ejemplo NMM está en el NASDAQ.



Igual le afecta un poco, por el tema de los ETF. Pero creo que el mercado no la va a penalizar solo por el índice donde cotiza.


----------



## the lord of the bricks (10 May 2021)

ZIM lleva buena caída


----------



## KilianJornet (10 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Están cayendo las tecnológicas (el NASDAQ). Como dije ayer... el dinero está saliendo de las tech. Tech is dead.
> 
> A mi me preocupa un poco toda vez que por ejemplo NMM está en el NASDAQ.





CMarlow dijo:


> Igual le afecta un poco, por el tema de los ETF. Pero creo que el mercado no la va a penalizar solo por el índice donde cotiza.



Un par de apuntes, aunque a lo mejor me estoy perdiendo algo:

1. NMM no está listada en el Nasdaq, sino en el NYSE (New York Stock Exchange).

2. El Nasdaq a secas (mercado) es una cosa y el Nasdaq 100 es otra (un índice con las 100 empresas de mayor capitalización bursátil que cotizan en dicho mercado).

La diferencia entre Nasdaq y NYSE es que en el primero cotizan empresas tecnológicas, informáticas, telecos, biotech, etc., mientras que en el NYSE cotizan el resto de acciones "clásicas" (bancos, alimentación, transporte, farmacéuticas, etc.).

Por tanto, nada tiene que ver el comportamiento de un índice con el comportamiento de acciones que están fuera de dicho índice. Así que keep calm, la caída del Nasdaq no afecta en absolutamente nada a nuestras navieras.

PD: no sé si os estáis refiriendo al Nasdaq Composite, que es un índice que incluye todas las empresas listadas en el Nasdaq. De todas formas, como comentaba, las navieras no están listadas en este mercado.


----------



## CMarlow (10 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Están cayendo las tecnológicas (el NASDAQ). Como dije ayer... el dinero está saliendo de las tech. Tech is dead.
> 
> A mi me preocupa un poco toda vez que por ejemplo NMM está en el NASDAQ.



Está muy bien que las tecnológicas vayan cayendo ordenadamente y el dinero empiece a fluir hacia otras partes del mercado. Pero siempre que sea de forma ordenada!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (10 May 2021)

Pues me está cansando NMM. Ahí estancada y bajando.

En cambio otras como $SB, $DSX o $PANL subiendo. Gracias que estas últimas semanas diversifiqué mis barcos y aumenté en éstas tres entre otras.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (10 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues me está cansando NMM. Ahí estancada y bajando.
> 
> En cambio otras como $SB, $DSX o $PANL subiendo. Gracias que estas últimas semanas diversifiqué mis barcos y aumenté en éstas tres entre otras.



Creo que te lo tienes que tomar con más paciencia la verdad. Todo llegará, y en bolsa el dinero pasa del impaciente al paciente.


----------



## JJ81 (10 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Están cayendo las tecnológicas (el NASDAQ). Como dije ayer... el dinero está saliendo de las tech. Tech is dead.
> 
> A mi me preocupa un poco toda vez que por ejemplo NMM está en el NASDAQ.



NMM no es Nasdaq.
La que si que lo es y está cayendo bien hoy es Golar (GLNG), que por cierto la semana que viene presenta resultados, a ver que buenas traen


----------



## KilianJornet (10 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues me está cansando NMM. Ahí estancada y bajando.
> 
> En cambio otras como $SB, $DSX o $PANL subiendo. Gracias que estas últimas semanas diversifiqué mis barcos y aumenté en éstas tres entre otras.



Haya tranquilidad. El BDI ha vuelto a subir hoy y ya está en 3240, otro nuevo máximo desde 2010. Y el proceso de subida es lento. No todos los días van a estar todas las navieras en verde.


----------



## JJ81 (10 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues me está cansando NMM. Ahí estancada y bajando.
> 
> En cambio otras como $SB, $DSX o $PANL subiendo. Gracias que estas últimas semanas diversifiqué mis barcos y aumenté en éstas tres entre otras.



Joder... un +33% en los últimos 30 días. Ya lo quisiese yo para el resto de mi cartera


----------



## NeoSetrakso (10 May 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Joder... un +33% en los últimos 30 días. Ya lo quisiese yo para el resto de mi cartera



Ya pero todo es relativo. SB (Safe Bulkers) ha subido eso es poco más de 1 semana xD


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (10 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Ya pero todo es relativo. SB (Safe Bulkers) ha subido eso es poco más de 1 semana xD



Tranquilo que ya le llegará la corrección, no seguirá subiendo hasta el infinito


----------



## juanmas (10 May 2021)

La jornada apuntaba para más, lástima que las tecno hayan fastidiado un pelín la sesión.

Los containerships mustran signos de flojera. Saco unos durillos tradeando ZIM y GSL y los invierto en opciones call DHT, strike 7 y 9 vencimientos JUL y OCT.

Mañana a cierre mercado presenta resultados PANL. Se esperan EPS: 0.07 Revenue: 103.5 M USD.


----------



## CMarlow (11 May 2021)

Yo al principio de la jornada he ampliado un poco mi posición en SB. Y me he alegrado al ver todo lo que subió a lo largo del día.

SB tiene 2 tercios de la flota a spot, por lo que se va a aprovechar del aumento de los rates de forma más rápida que otras, como DSX, cuyos contratos son a un plazo de 6 meses para arriba.

NMM también tiene el 60% de la flota de bulkers a spot. Y hasta algún portacontenedores.


----------



## Value (11 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues me está cansando NMM. Ahí estancada y bajando.
> 
> En cambio otras como $SB, $DSX o $PANL subiendo. Gracias que estas últimas semanas diversifiqué mis barcos y aumenté en éstas tres entre otras.



No hay problema ninguno con las cotizaciones si no suben.

Lo importante (para NMM) son los rates de containers, que probablemente esta semana o la que viene ya se pongan en maximos históricos ATH.

Y por otro lado, los rates de bulkers, especialmente de capesizes. Si los capes aguantan por encima de 40K NMM va a ser una jodida cash flow machine! Cuando llegue el cash flow detrás aparecerán los inversores value y cuando llegue el dividendo (si esq llega para finales de 2022) aparecerán a última hora en la fiesta los amantes de los dividendos.

Lo que esta pasando HOY con las empresas puras de containers (DAC, GSL) que ya han puesto dividendos más que decentes pasará con las de bulkers (SB, DSX, etc) a mediados/finales del próximo año si los rates siguen así.

SB en particular creo que está demasiado caliente, yo ayer cerré toda mi posición de acciones en SB. Supongo que mandaré el dinero de SB a BELCO o NMM, tengo que pensarlo aún. En SB ya solo em quedan calls.


----------



## juanmas (11 May 2021)

Hoy toca recortes, oportunidad para comprar alguna cosita con descuento.

Oslo Shipping Index PR en bajada (1.35%) componentes:

Bulkers: 2020B (1..80%), BELCO (1.7%), GOGL (2.77%)

Tankers: FRO (2.46%), HUNT (1.68%), OET =

Gas: AGAS (3.17%), FLNG (3%)

Containers: MPCC (2.7%)

Meto otro paquetito en mi cash cow favorita Bulkers 2020

Bulkers 2020 reparto dividendo: marzo: 0.10$, abril 0.21$. Con la proyección de rates 2021, mi estimación de entrada, retorno por dividendo del 19% y marketcap 40%, se demuestra bastante comedida para una naviera de esta calidad.

*Bulkers 2020 Press Release*


----------



## JJ81 (11 May 2021)

Danaos ha presentado ya resultados del Q1, en un vistazo rápido veo que el nuevo NAV es 90,9$ (el anterior 51,6$), contando la parte de ZIM y la flota a los rates actuales. Introducen dividendo 0,5$ por cuatrimestre, que está bastante bien.
Yo pensaba soltarla ya, pero visto lo visto me voy a quedar mirando de reojo los precios a ver si se mantienen (o suben) todo 2021 y renuevan contratos con rates "frescos".

Presentación aqui:


https://s2.q4cdn.com/951507448/files/doc_presentations/2021/DAC-Corporate-Presentation-May-2021.pdf


----------



## Value (11 May 2021)

https://www.braemarscreen.com/



Retroceden hoy los rates parte de lo que subieron ayer. A ver que hace NMM hoy.


----------



## Nenonak (11 May 2021)

Hoy tiene mala pinta. 

Pero es normal, los dos meses anteriores han sido una locura, donde ha hecho un x2 en 60 días prácticamente. 

Los rates siguen siendo altos y esto se verá reflejado en los resultados de NMM durante los próximos trimestres. ¿Cuánto hay descontado ya? Obviamente no lo sabemos, pero sí sabemos que respecto al sector está en descuento y que por lo que dice @Value, tiene muchos barcos a spot. 

Técnicamente, NMM parece que va a ir a tocar los 29-30$ en la directriz alcista, y ahí veremos si sigue subiendo o se va para abajo. Lo normal es que haga otra manga hacia arriba y se vaya a los 40-45$ (pero quién sabe). Y en esos 40-45$ está la pomada, porque si supera los 45$ se va hasta 130-150$ sin ninguna resistencia (no hay volumen en esa zona).


----------



## Value (11 May 2021)

Nenonak dijo:


> Hoy tiene mala pinta.
> 
> Pero es normal, los dos meses anteriores han sido una locura, donde ha hecho un x2 en 60 días prácticamente.
> 
> ...



Si NMM se va a 29-30$ creo que va a entrar mucho dinero "inteligente", sobre todo de parte de esta gente experta en barcos que ha estado soltando ZIMs en 40s y rotando bulkers por la subida tan vertical que han tenido SBLK,SB,GNK etc.

Es que si los Capes estan a 40K en diciembre vamos a estar en una posición buenísima. 

Sobre lso resultados de DAC, han sido buenísimos. A ver que hacen en Julio cuando puedan vender las acciones de ZIM.


----------



## juanmas (11 May 2021)

Tweet de Hannisdahl sobre resultados abril Bulkers 2020




#2020Bulkers (BUY/N161) reported realized gross TCE/d at $35,500 in April, slightly higher than our $34,081 forecast from early April as spot rates surged during the month. DPS of $0.21 (19% yield) vs our $0.16 forecast. *$0.39 DPS (35% yield) potential for May*

La vaquita lechera a full!!!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (11 May 2021)

Pues yo me estoy empezando a asustar.

La bolsa americana está bajando a plomo. Los datos que llegan de allí son malos (desempleo sube, el mercado inmobiliario se enfría)...

En un entorno de enfriamiento económico no veo cómo los "rates" de los contenedores van a seguir subiendo. Si no suben los rates, los barcos van a bajar.


----------



## CMarlow (11 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues yo me estoy empezando a asustar.
> 
> La bolsa americana está bajando a plomo. Los datos que llegan de allí son malos (desempleo sube, el mercado inmobiliario se enfría)...
> 
> En un entorno de enfriamiento económico no veo cómo los "rates" de los contenedores van a seguir subiendo. Si no suben los rates, los barcos van a bajar.



Fíjate en las meterias primas, sobre todo las agrícolas y las industriales:






Commodities - Live Quote Price Trading Data


Trading Economics provides data for several commodities including live bid/ask quotes, last trading prices, forecasts, charts with historical time series and news. This table was last updated on Thursday, June 9, 2022.




tradingeconomics.com





Siguen subiendo, en la senda del año estratosférico que estamos teniendo en materias primas.

La inflación y el coste de las materias primas van de la mano. Y esto es bueno para las navieras, porque hay más demanda y el transporte se paga a precios altos.

Como hemos comentado anteriormente, un aumento de la inflación lleva a un aumento de tipos, y esto lleva a que las tecnológicas bajen, pero suban las empresas que tienen hard assets y beneficios reales, no solo expectativas de beneficio. Mira que índices cayeron ayer en USA. Comienza a pasar justo lo que habíamos comentado que podría pasar: un trasvase de dinero de growth a value.

Por eso yo creo que no hay que asustarse de buenas a primeras. Por ahora todo va bien.


----------



## juanmas (11 May 2021)

Cuando uno no se encuentra cómodo en una inversión es hora de pensar si vale la pena seguir en el machito, sufriendo cada vez que la bolsa recorta por una u otra circunstancia. 

La pregunta es, tengo un plan? a que plazo juego? Si me encaja bien, de lo contrario mejor fuera y a dormir a pierna suelta.

Sufrir cada cinco minutos por una inversión como NMM con un horizonte mayor de un año es un sinsentido. 

Dicho todo sin ánimo de ofender.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (11 May 2021)

La inflación y el coste de las materias primas suben por que la economía (al menos la americana) está "BOOMING". Si la economía empieza a ralentizarse, qué va a pasar con los rates? Y si bajan el coste del transporte qué va a pasar con las acciones? Solo hace falta ver los picos del pasado. 

Veremos si esto es una simple corrección del NASDAQ (que a los barquitos les debería dar +- igual) o una bajada de todo que acabe contagiando al Dow y al resto de la economía y ahí los barcos se pueden ir ATPC.


----------



## juanmas (11 May 2021)

En algún post de este hilo creo haber leído algo sobre la bajada de GLNG asociándola con corrección del NASDAQ. La cosa me intrigaba un poco y hoy he visto que la verdadera razón es el apalancamiento de GLNG a NFTR. NFTR pesa más de 8$ de marketcap/share de GLNG y resulta que los resultados Q1 han sido decepcionantes. Ventas estancadas QoQ y EPS (0.21$) 0.22$ por debajo de lo esperado.


----------



## KilianJornet (11 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> La inflación y el coste de las materias primas suben por que la economía (al menos la americana) está "BOOMING". Si la economía empieza a ralentizarse, qué va a pasar con los rates? Y si bajan el coste del transporte qué va a pasar con las acciones? Solo hace falta ver los picos del pasado.
> 
> Veremos si esto es una simple corrección del NASDAQ (que a los barquitos les debería dar +- igual) o una bajada de todo que acabe contagiando al Dow y al resto de la economía y ahí los barcos se pueden ir ATPC.



Todo puede pasar, pero lo dudo mucho. La Fed ni se plantea el tapering ni lo hará mientras los datos de la economía americana no terminen de mejorar, cosa que según los datos de la semana pasada no va a pasar en el corto plazo.

PD: +1 a lo que dice juanmas. Si alguien no se siente cómodo con tanto movimiento, que se baje del carro antes de seguir sufriendo, porque no compensa.


----------



## Cormac (11 May 2021)

Hoy voy a tradear un poco con la acción, siempre que se den las circunstancias claro.


----------



## juanmas (11 May 2021)

Hoy buen chorreo general

Compro: NMM 30$, ZIM 35$

Vendidas las ZIM a 37$. Buena volatilidad para trading. Paga los panchitos y las cervezas.
Las NMM me las quedo.


----------



## Cormac (11 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Hoy buen chorreo general
> 
> Compro: NMM 30$, ZIM 35$



Pues si. Había puesto una venta de un paquete a 31'40 y ni opción he tenido.


----------



## Nenonak (11 May 2021)

Yo he ampliado $DSX que tenía poquitas.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (11 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Vendidas las ZIM a 37$. Buena volatilidad para trading. Paga los panchitos y las cervezas.
> Las NMM me las quedo.



Jaja yo también a ese precio sin haber visto tu mensaje. También he vendido SB a 4.25; espero no haber vendido "barato".


----------



## CMarlow (11 May 2021)

El BDI sube un 0,4%






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## jjh (11 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues yo me estoy empezando a asustar.
> 
> La bolsa americana está bajando a plomo. Los datos que llegan de allí son malos (desempleo sube, el mercado inmobiliario se enfría)...
> 
> En un entorno de enfriamiento económico no veo cómo los "rates" de los contenedores van a seguir subiendo. Si no suben los rates, los barcos van a bajar.



Keep calm my friend (léelo en tono jocoso). Es difícil, imposible para los mortales como nosotros, surfear las subidas y bajadas.

Mi consejo es que te empapes de este hilo que, gracias a las aportaciones de grandes foreros, vale oro. 

Con los ritmos de subidas que llevamos estos días es normal que haya volatilidad. Pero no pierdas de vista el horizonte objetivo: 2022. Hay que ir vigilando la situación macro y que no cambie considerablemente.

Son varios los factores que parecen indicar un bajo riesgo a la baja y mucho potencial al alza. 2 ejemplos:

-Fíjate en los reports de las empresas la evolución de la flota. En el de Genco que ouse ayer se mostraba que en un año había reducido su flota de 53 a 41 barcos -> reducción de oferta. Y así muchas compañías.
-En la situación macro, por ejemplo, el acero está subiendo disparado -> mayor valor de los barcos.

Y como han dicho varios foreros, para la mayoría de lo que estamos aquí, esto no deja de ser un "hobby" y no debemos dejar que nos afecte en lo personal.

Solo como inciso personal: yo ahora mismo en navieras llevo GNK, DNX, GSL y NMM siendo esta última mi mayor posición con 513 acciones a 23,54 (primera entrada a 17,7 y recargando en los deeps).


----------



## NeoSetrakso (11 May 2021)

Por cierto mañana salen datos de inflación USAnos.

Supongo que eso va a tener influencia en los barcos.

Aunque hoy el NASDAQ se ha comportado bastante bien (mejor que el S&P) lo que me hace sospechar que van a intentar mostrar datos de inflación bajos.


----------



## CMarlow (11 May 2021)

Acabo de comprar unas pocas ZIM y DAC para tradear. Solo me voy a quedar a largo con las bulkers.


----------



## Cormac (11 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues si. Había puesto una venta de un paquete a 31'40 y ni opción he tenido.



Al final he hecho una mini venta/compra. Todo lo que sea ganar bienvenido sea, aunque sea una miseria. Una acción mas a la saca.


----------



## CMarlow (11 May 2021)

Y los fletes de portacontenedores siguen subiendo!





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## NeoSetrakso (11 May 2021)

Esta mañana vendí mis SB (esta OK) y mis SBLK a 22 y ahora me arrepiento.

Creéis que SBLK corregirá algo? Este mes es una de las que más ha subido. Ha subido hoy a 23.20 y tengo FOMO. 

Parece que cada vez las Dry Bulk van a su bola cada una, pump & dump. Hace semanas iban todas al unísono. Ya no.

Por qué se han hundido hoy ZIM y Danaos? Gracias que vendí las 2.


----------



## CMarlow (12 May 2021)

Resultados de PANL






/C O R R E C T I O N -- Pangaea Logistics Solutions Ltd./ | Seeking Alpha







seekingalpha.com


----------



## the lord of the bricks (12 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Al final he hecho una mini venta/compra. Todo lo que sea ganar bienvenido sea, aunque sea una miseria. Una acción mas a la saca.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 656196



Qué broker usas?


----------



## Cormac (12 May 2021)

the lord of the bricks dijo:


> Qué broker usas?



DeGiro


----------



## NeoSetrakso (12 May 2021)

Parece que Mintzmyer está calentando Danaos y OSG en su Twitter. Hay que ver lo que dice porque las que habla él siempre acaban subiendo. 

Lo que no entiendo es por qué DNC bajó un 10% ayer. 

Una cosa interesante de los tankers (aunque yo llevo TNK desde hace bastante y no sube) es que en USA está empezando a haber escasez de gasolina porque no consiguen camioneros para llevarla a las estaciones.  

Cuando esto se convierta en un problema importante, no créeis que los tanqueros se pueden "calentar"?


----------



## NeoSetrakso (12 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Resultados de PANL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora entiendo por qué mis PANL ayer en el after market se dispararon hacia arriba.


----------



## CMarlow (12 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué DNC bajó un 10% ayer.



Te refieres a DAC? Tal vez la bajada en las portacontenedores (las que sigo son DAC y ZIM) se deba a esta noticia:









Japan’s big three owners signal a dramatic dip in liner profits | TradeWinds


Owners of joint venture subsidiary Ocean Network Express move to manage investor expectations over liner profits




www.tradewindsnews.com


----------



## CMarlow (12 May 2021)

Acabo de hacer la media del BDI en el Q1 2021 y lo que llevamos de Q2. Los resultados son estos:

BDI Q1 2021 - 1.738,8
BDI Q2 2021 - 2.646,6

En lo que llevamos de Q2 el BDI es un 52,2% mayor que la media del Q1. Imaginaos el TCE de este trimestre! Sobre todo en las que están más expuestas a spot, como NMM y SB.


----------



## mariano2004 (12 May 2021)

Como veis vosotros a GNK?


----------



## NeoSetrakso (12 May 2021)

Esto baja



https://www.braemarscreen.com


----------



## CMarlow (12 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Esto baja
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.braemarscreen.com



Sí, bajan un poco los futuros, sobre todo de capesize. Pero al final lo importante es el BDI, que es lo que cuenta para calcular los fletes. Y el BDI sigue en máximos de 11 años. No hay que perder la perspectiva!


----------



## juanmas (12 May 2021)

Hoy el sector viene paradito. Oslo Shipping Index (0.10%) Datos de mercado:

BULKERS: 2020B (2.28%)* - BELCO 1.16% - GOGL (4.47%)
OIL : *OET 7.24%* - HUNT 1.41% - FRO (0.71%) - EURN (1.77%) - HAFNI (0.33%)
LNG/LPG: AGAS (0.18%) - BW LPG 0.56% - FLNG 0.56%
CONTAINERS: MPCC (0.58%)

En NY el premarket indica posible subida PANL (Resultados Q1) y corrección SB. SBLK, la que mejor se comnportó ayer con subida del 5%, mantiene. El resto pocos cambios con excepción TK que viene en subida fuerte. Pero esto es el premarket y no ha que confiarse, no es extraño vuelco en la apertura.

Por lo que respecta a la contratación. Los futuros FFA han bajado bastante, especialmente para capes y panamaxes. Los containers siguen por las nubes, aunque esto no se refleja en la cotización.

*reparte dividendo 0.21$ apr. 2.1NOK

La subida de hoy de *OET*, guarda relación con la política de asset placement y redistribución de capital de OET. Venden a muy buen precio 3 LR2 y redistribuyen el beneficio entre los accionistas.


----------



## juanmas (12 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Parece que Mintzmyer está calentando Danaos y OSG en su Twitter. Hay que ver lo que dice porque las que habla él siempre acaban subiendo.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por qué DNC bajó un 10% ayer.
> 
> ...



Lo de la escasez de gasolina es algo coyuntural debido a un ciber ataque a la red de distribución por oleoducto. De cualquier manera, tienes que considerar que no cualquier petrolero puede transportar productos. En el caso de TNK, alguno de los product carriers LR2 (9) lpotencialmente podría beneficiarse de la coyuntura.

Con TNK hay que tener paciencia. Por NAV es de las más baratas y el TP puede alcanzar 25$, pero su tiempo aún no es llegado. Hay que estar posicionado en el sector para el inincio de la bonanza Q3-Q4 que previsiblimente será duradera.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (12 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Lo de la escasez de gasolina es algo coyuntural debido a un ciber ataque a la red de distribución por oleoducto.



No, son dos cosas distintas.









Estaciones de servicio de EE.UU. podrían quedarse sin gasolina para este verano


La escasez de conductores de camiones cisterna podría generar escasez de gasolina en EE.UU. este verano, según expertos de la industria.




cnnespanol.cnn.com







> No es que haya una escasez inminente de petróleo crudo o gasolina. Más bien, el problema son los conductores de camiones cisterna los que se necesitan para entregar el combustible a las estaciones que escasean.
> 
> Según National Tank Truck Carriers, el grupo comercial de la industria, entre el 20% y el 25% de los camiones cisterna de la flota están estacionados de cara a este verano debido a la escasez de conductores calificados. En este punto de 2019, solo el 10% de los camiones estaban inactivos por ese motivo.


----------



## Turboh2o (12 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> No, son dos cosas distintas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no entiendo como podría eso beneficiar a los tankers. Al final ellos descargan en puerto y el resto es tema de los camioneros. En cualquier caso lo veria peor. Los depositos no se van vaciando asi que no interesa que llegue el tanker a puerto (menos viajes y por tanto menos dinero). Todo esto sin controlar absolutamente nada del tema...


----------



## Hastur (12 May 2021)

Me pregunto si este mercado se ve afectado por el de emisiones....los precios del CO2 son realmente de escandalo y están empezando a impactar de forma directa a muchos costes y al bolsillo de mucha gente. Pinta que tarde o temprano se deben tomar medidas para calmar este mercado.....

Que opinais?


----------



## juanmas (12 May 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Me pregunto si este mercado se ve afectado por el de emisiones....los precios del CO2 son realmente de escandalo y están empezando a impactar de forma directa a muchos costes y al bolsillo de mucha gente. Pinta que tarde o temprano se deben tomar medidas para calmar este mercado.....
> 
> Que opinais?



IMO working group agrees further measures to cut ship emissions


----------



## JJ81 (12 May 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Me pregunto si este mercado se ve afectado por el de emisiones....los precios del CO2 son realmente de escandalo y están empezando a impactar de forma directa a muchos costes y al bolsillo de mucha gente. Pinta que tarde o temprano se deben tomar medidas para calmar este mercado.....
> 
> Que opinais?



Si que hay una nueva regulación IMO en marcha, pero por lo que tengo entendido, con muchos flecos y ventanas abiertas y aun no se sabe como va a afectar.

Hay navieras haciendo barcos nuevos con motores propulsados con combustible LNG, otras que se niegan porque no hay infraestructura suficiente. Otras apuestan por la instalación de scrubbers, pero cuesta una pasta y hay paises (creo que China) que está poniendo pegas a los buques con scrubbers...en definitiva, hay mucha incertidumbre para el sector. Hace años tuve muchos proyectos donde instalamos scrubbers, pero los últimos 2-3 años casi nada, así que no tengo tan claro que sea el futuro. Lo normal sería que a los que más contaminan (la mayor parte de la flota mundial) se les imponga una reducción de velocidad, la cual entiendo que tiraría rates para abajo en buques "lentos", a la par que que aumentaría la demanda de buques portacontenedores (viajes más largos, menos buques disponibles). 

La otra posibilidad es que manden barcos a la chatarra, que con las materias primas subiendo cada vez sale más rentable en barcos viejos (y también aumentaría la demanda de portacontenedores).

Había un video en youtube donde básicamente los armadores griegos decían que ellos estaban dispuestos a hacer nuevas construcciones y barcos eco's, siempre y cuando haya una regulación clara. Que no se iban a gastar la pasta para apostar por una tecnología que igual está penalizada en 2 años. Si interesa lo pongo aquí.

PD: todo esto tipo análisis paco, que mi especialidad en barcos no son las emisiones


----------



## CMarlow (12 May 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Si que hay una nueva regulación IMO en marcha, pero por lo que tengo entendido, con muchos flecos y ventanas abiertas y aun no se sabe como va a afectar.
> 
> Hay navieras haciendo barcos nuevos con motores propulsados con combustible LNG, otras que se niegan porque no hay infraestructura suficiente. Otras apuestan por la instalación de scrubbers, pero cuesta una pasta y hay paises (creo que China) que está poniendo pegas a los buques con scrubbers...en definitiva, hay mucha incertidumbre para el sector. Hace años tuve muchos proyectos donde instalamos scrubbers, pero los últimos 2-3 años casi nada, así que no tengo tan claro que sea el futuro. Lo normal sería que a los que más contaminan (la mayor parte de la flota mundial) se les imponga una reducción de velocidad, la cual entiendo que tiraría rates para abajo en buques "lentos", a la par que que aumentaría la demanda de buques portacontenedores (viajes más largos, menos buques disponibles).
> 
> ...



Aportando un dato más, creo que era el CEO de Safe Bulkers el que decía el otro día en la presentación de resultados que son los propios astilleros los que no tienen diseños de barcos con sistemas de propulsión más eco, y eso por lo que comentas de la regulación de la IMO que aún está por definir. Decía también que él no cree que sean los motores propulsados por LNG los que van a prevalecer. Y que nadie sabe qué sistema es el que se va a imponer.

Por curiosidad, cuál es tu especialidad en barcos @JJ81 ? Trabajas en el sector?


----------



## NeoSetrakso (12 May 2021)

El dato de inflación en USA mayor de lo esperado, la mayor subida desde 2009.

En qué afecta esto a los barcos? En teoría para esto no debería ser malo. Pero le da alguna ventaja?


----------



## NeoSetrakso (12 May 2021)

Ups NMM a 29.95 ahora mismo... precio de oferta o llegarán las segundas rebajas?


----------



## JJ81 (12 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aportando un dato más, creo que era el CEO de Safe Bulkers el que decía el otro día en la presentación de resultados que son los propios astilleros los que no tienen diseños de barcos con sistemas de propulsión más eco, y eso por lo que comentas de la regulación de la IMO que aún está por definir. Decía también que él no cree que sean los motores propulsados por LNG los que van a prevalecer. Y que nadie sabe qué sistema es el que se va a imponer.
> 
> Por curiosidad, cuál es tu especialidad en barcos @JJ81 ? Trabajas en el sector?



Básicamente en reparaciones de barcos (diqueados) all around the world. No quiero dar muchos detalles porque lo mio es muy específico y sólo con eso y que soy murcianico pierdo el anonimato para decir burradas en los foros 

Una pena que sea gilipollas y que no me metiese a invertir en barcos hasta que leí tu hilo y no cuando el año pasado, más o menos por estas fechas, un inspector de flota de Maersk me dijo "si tuviesemos el doble de barcos estarían todos ocupados... nunca había visto algo así". Me acuerdo del libro de Peter Lynch y de las baggers que pasan delante de tus morros y dejas pasar y me doy con el libro en la cabeza.


----------



## jjh (12 May 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Básicamente en reparaciones de barcos (diqueados) all around the world. No quiero dar muchos detalles porque lo mio es muy específico y sólo con eso y que soy murcianico pierdo el anonimato para decir burradas en los foros
> 
> Una pena que sea gilipollas y que no me metiese a invertir en barcos hasta que leí tu hilo y no cuando el año pasado, más o menos por estas fechas, un inspector de flota de Maersk me dijo "si tuviesemos el doble de barcos estarían todos ocupados... nunca había visto algo así". Me acuerdo del libro de Peter Lynch y de las baggers que pasan delante de tus morros y dejas pasar y me doy con el libro en la cabeza.



Si te sirve de consuelo (no creo, pero al menos me consuelo yo), yo aún guardo un WhatsApp de un amigo que vive en Dinamarca avisando que compraba Maersk en abril 2020.


----------



## CMarlow (12 May 2021)

Hoy el BDI baja un 3,5%, pero aún se mantiene por encima de 3.000






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (12 May 2021)

La verdad es que se esta llevando una buena leche hoy, veremos como acaba la semana, vuelve a estar a niveles de hace un mes


----------



## Hastur (12 May 2021)

Lo curioso es lo de ZIM, que la mejora día tras día, ya recupera casi la caida de ayer mientras que NMM cayo ayer y cae hoy


----------



## Nenonak (12 May 2021)

Entiendo que NMM al operar más apalancada, tendrá peor comportamiento si suben los tipos de interés, ¿no?


----------



## CMarlow (12 May 2021)

Nenonak dijo:


> Entiendo que NMM al operar más apalancada, tendrá peor comportamiento si suben los tipos de interés, ¿no?



NMM ya ha refinanciado el grueso de su deuda, y no tiene vencimientos relevantes hasta 2023. El año que viene tiene uno de 41 o 42 M si no recuerdo mal. Pero con todo el cash flow que le va a entrar puede pagar toda la deuda sin ningún problema. Así que aunque suban los tipos no le va a afectar.


----------



## CMarlow (12 May 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Lo curioso es lo de ZIM, que la mejora día tras día, ya recupera casi la caida de ayer mientras que NMM cayo ayer y cae hoy



Las bulkers en general bajan, no es solo cosa de NMM.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (12 May 2021)

Y
Si , desconexion wall street/main street . Pueden subir los futuros pero en la calle no venderse una gamba.


----------



## CMarlow (12 May 2021)

Es que es precisamente porque suben las materias primas, los fletes, etc que hay una alta inflación. Aumento de la inflación significa que hay un aumento del consumo mayor que la producción.

La economía está inundada de líquido y consume más que lo que el tejido productivo puede poner en el mercado. 

Buena parte del aumento de los costes viene precisamente del cuello de botella del transporte. Creo que fue @Nenonak el que puso un vídeo sobre el tema hace unos días. En US (y en el resto del mundo) la gente está pagando fortunas por el transporte de los bienes que compra en China. Y eso se va a mantener al menos durante el resto del año.

Y en materias primas pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo. Hay una demanda brutal, que no va a bajar de la noche a la mañana. Además de la falta de oferta de la que ya hemos hablado muchas veces.

Yo sigo totalmente bullish.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (12 May 2021)

Pues se estan poniendo golosas de nuevo la NMM , voy a ir preparando una orden de compra a 26.


----------



## jjh (12 May 2021)

Con la deuda pública en EEUU camino al 102% del PIB me cuestra creer que se atrevan a subir los tipos de interés. 

En caso de un escenario inflacionista, no se me ocurre un peor escenario que tener el dinero en líquido.

Si se diese un escenario de estanflación, pues ya de perdidos al río.


----------



## juanmas (12 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NMM ya ha refinanciado el grueso de su deuda, y no tiene vencimientos relevantes hasta 2023. El año que viene tiene uno de 41 o 42 M si no recuerdo mal. Pero con todo el cash flow que le va a entrar puede pagar toda la deuda sin ningún problema. Así que aunque suban los tipos no le va a afectar.



No lo doy por cierto, pero creo recordar que en el call le preguntaron a la Angeliki por los swaps y dijo que no tenían establecido protección subido de tipos mediante swaps. Ese puede ser un motivo de incremento de los intereses de la deuda. Cuando yo entré en marzo, andaba con un apalancamiento del 43% sobre activos, con las nuevas compras de barcos algo habrá subido, digo yo.


----------



## Hombredepaja (12 May 2021)

Si dejan de regalar cheques de 1.400$ a todos los ciudadanos igual les es más fácil controlar la inflación.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (12 May 2021)

Uff menuda masacre hoy. Me da ganas de bajarme del barco, sacar algo en verde y a otra cosa!

Hoy he comprado Danaos de nuevo (vendidas anteriormente a 67.50; compradas hoy a 56). ZIM las vendí el otro día a 37, bajaron y han vuelto a subir hoy un 6%. Supongo que Danaos tarde o temprano volverá a subir al menos a los 60.


----------



## KilianJornet (12 May 2021)

Buen hostiazo el de hoy. No está mal para que el que tuviera dudas se dé cuenta de que si finalmente esto se transforma en un buen ciclo o incluso en un superciclo, el camino no va a ser nada fácil. Paciencia.

Hoy he aprovechado para entrar en DAC. Nuestro colega Mintzmyer le ha marcado un nuevo precio objetivo de 80$.


----------



## Value (13 May 2021)

Sinceramente, a los precios de cierre de ayer ganas me dan de vender todo lo que me queda en bulkers y meterlo todo a NMM. Está desproporcionadamente barata respecto a los peers a precios de hoy.

Sobre los rates, hoy estan planos después de una semana de locos. Si los capes se mantienen estables a estos precios estamos muyy bien posicionados.


----------



## bandro (13 May 2021)

Unos apuntes de cómo está el mercado de los bulkers ahora mismo y por qué todavía no se está firmando contratos de largo plazo por algunas navieras


----------



## CMarlow (13 May 2021)

Resultados positivos en TGP






Teekay LNG EPS beats by $0.02, beats on revenue (NYSE:TGP)


Teekay LNG (TGP): Q2 Non-GAAP EPS of $0.61 beats by $0.02; GAAP EPS of $0.92 beats by $0.33.Revenue of $152.8M (+9.2% Y/Y) beats by $3.97M.Total adjusted EBITDAof $184.3M."The...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## juanmas (13 May 2021)

Por festivo hoy no tengo datos de la bolsa de Oslo que me alumbre el camino y del premarket no fío ni un pelo, ni idea como se desarrolará la sesión, pero no espero grandes alegrías.

Si tengo claro que hoy me toca trading, ZIM y NMM son los candidatos favoritos. Si la jugada no sale como espero, tampoco me va a importar demasiado mantenerlos e incrementar peso en cartera.

En el peor de los casos, para unas birras ya sacaré.


----------



## Nenonak (13 May 2021)

Me está tentando entrar en Danaos, la verdad. Si pasan mis DSX (3'95) y mis SB (4'1) a positivo posiblemente me desprenda de ellas y entre en Golan y FLNG


----------



## CMarlow (13 May 2021)

El BDI baja un 2% en el día, pero se mantiene por encima de los 3.000






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## CMarlow (13 May 2021)

La continuación de la serie de artículos de Nick:









Navios Partners (NMM) Stock - Buy The Dip


Strong markets continue to push revenue and earnings expectations for Navios Partners (NMM) much higher.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 May 2021)

Aquí sigo hodleando mis NMM!!!

Si toca la directriz azul a lo mejor hay que cargar alguna más


----------



## Value (14 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La continuación de la serie de artículos de Nick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen articulo, buy the dip!!!

Es una locura el dato este:

""
Between 2021 and 2022 NMM is expected to earn in excess of $630M of net income which is more than $30 per share. These earnings represent more than NMM's respective market cap and share price at time of writing and would be added to a NAV that is already worth more than double the current share price at today's fair market value for its ships. This implies NMM trades at less than ⅓ of 2022 ending NAV per share if ship values stay constant.


""


----------



## Value (14 May 2021)

OJO, que se vienen curvas!!!!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (14 May 2021)

Me alegro de haber vendido todos los barcos esta semana acabando ayer con $NMM. 

Veremos si esto baja y se vuelve a poner interesante.


----------



## Nenonak (14 May 2021)

Eso va a doler!


----------



## KilianJornet (14 May 2021)

Qué negatividad se respira últimamente en este hilo, madre de Dios


----------



## bientop (14 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Me alegro de haber vendido todos los barcos esta semana acabando ayer con $NMM.
> 
> Veremos si esto baja y se vuelve a poner interesante.



Basándote en ningún análisis (que podrías haber vendido como doblado), no te vayan a tomar en serio...


----------



## juanmas (14 May 2021)

Que tal os ha ido la jornada de ayer? Alguna compra interesante? Yo he cargado 200 NMM 27.5$ promedio, 100 ZIM 33.60$ y 10 contratos TK 15OCT21 strike 2.5$ a 1.09$ (comentaré esta entrada en otro post, me parece interesante).

A lo que vamos, hoy Oslo Shipping Index (0.51%). Si, más bajadas. El DIP de ayer puede que no sea el último del mes.

Por sectores:

BULKERS: 2020B: 0.47%, BELCO: =, GOGL: (2.47%)
OIL: FRO (1.92%), HUNT (1.64%), OET: 0.89%
LNG/LPG: AGAS: 0, BWLPG: 0.63%, FLNG: =, HLNG: =
CONT: MPCC: (0.47%)

Los futuros ya sabéis como vienen, los ha puesto un par de post arriba Vvalue y en cuanto al premarket NY, cualquiera lo toma en cuenta, viene con ligera subida. ZIM con más del 3% está para tradear agn, meto orden venta 100 a 37$. Si entra a primera hora bien, de lo contrario se desinflará.

OET La conference call prevista para hoy se retrasa al próximo martes 18 a 15:30. No se pondrán de acuerdo por el reparto de los 45M$ beneficio venta LR2 + dividendos Q1. Espero 12NOK/acción.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (14 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Me alegro de haber vendido todos los barcos esta semana acabando ayer con $NMM.
> 
> Veremos si esto baja y se vuelve a poner interesante.



Se nota que tienes clara la estrategia...


----------



## CMarlow (14 May 2021)

A ver, estamos viviendo una pequeña bajada en los rates de dry bulk después de una subida estratosférica del 50% en 15 sesiones. En un momento del año en el que los rates son tradicionalmente más bajos. En estos últimos días el BDI ha recortado solo un 5,8% desde máximos de 11 años.

Los FFAs han bajado bastante, pero los FFAs son simples estimaciones hechas por el mercado, que no siempre se cumplen. Por ejemplo, no predijeron la enorme subida de este pasado mes. Y por lo que parece tampoco están prediciendo la subida que se espera a partir de junio, cuando los rates son tradicionalmente más altos.

Calma. Buy de dip. Paciencia.


----------



## austral (14 May 2021)

Parece que la caída en NMM se ha frenado, y desde aquí puede que tenga un rebote alcista, que pasa primero por recuperar los 30$ y de ahí a 35$
Demasiado castigo, injustificado, en poco tiempo
Ayer subida del 2%, y hoy la pre viene también con subida del 2%.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 May 2021)

Como preveis que puede influir la inflación creciente en NMM? 
¿Malo o gueno?


----------



## pgongan (14 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como preveis que puede influir la inflación creciente en NMM?
> ¿Malo o gueno?



Más gueno que malo pero sin euforias, porque lo que llevan dentro los barquitos te lo cambian por más dólares. Y porque el acero del que están hechos los barcos te lo cambian por más dólares y achatarrar un barco viejo te empieza a compensar más (= menos oferta de barquitos)

realmente la cosa no está en la inflación sino en la demanda del servicio de barquitos. El que tiene que transportar acero, tiene que hacerlo sí o sí porque la fábrica no para, y si hay menos barquitos, aunque sea por muy poco, que los demandados, el precio del trasporte sube mucho,

Y al revés, el barquito tiene que ir cargado sí o sí porque tenerlo parado cuesta más dinero que llevando cosas por poco precio, y si hay más barquitos, aunque sea por muy poco, de los demandados, el precio baja mucho

y por eso el BDI sube y baja siempre tan bruscamente, porque con un pequeño exceso o defecto de demanda al ser la oferta de barquitos muy estable (construir un barquito lleva muchos meses) el precio se menea mucho

más que en la inflación, hay que mirar la demanda y la oferta. Oferta decreciente por amenazas de cambios legislativos ecologistas que genera cierta incertidumbre a la hora de decidir la inversión en un nuevo barco. Oferta decreciente por un pasado cercano de exceso de oferta de barcos que ha provocado una flota vieja que con los precios altos del acero compensa en algún caso achatarrar. Demanda creciente tras el covid. Demanda creciente por China.


----------



## juanmas (14 May 2021)

*Teekay (TK) la matriz.*

Ayer salieron los resultados del grupo Teekay, la matriz TK y las filiales TGP y TNK. El mercado recibe el Q1 con subidas de las filiales TNK y TGP y bajada de la matriz TK. El mercado no entiende que TK es un cascarón vacio remolcado por sus filiales y apalancado a su cotización, especialmente de TGP.

TK a día de hoy prácticamente no tiene actividad. Los FPSO están así
Foinaven: vendido el año pasado y fuera de balance (por acuerdo con BP el reciclaje se pagará por el lumpsum de liquidación)
Banff: Fase I reciclado terminada. Han conseguido reducir algo los costes, en el peor de los casos ($ 20M). En junio el Banff será historia.
Hummingbird: sigue activo y generando FCF. Con el petróleo por encima de 40$ resulta rentable. Valor ($ 10M).
Los costes SG&A ya no pesan en el balance de la matriz.

Actualizando deuda neta a $314.49M y diluted shares 101.439M la valoración por partes de TK arroja un resultado de 3.64$, cotizando con descuento 11% sobre FV. Valorando TGP $18 y TK $24 Q1 2022 mi TP sería $5.75 revalorización potencial del 58%. Las valoraciones tomadas para esta estimación son bastante conservadoras.

Me gustaría seguir metiendo opciones TK. Al precio actual es un chollo, lo único que no me acaba de convencer es el vencimiento 15OCT21, es demasiado cercano para recoger todos los beneficios de la recuperación del mercado de fletes tankers.

Long en TK desde junio 2020.


----------



## CMarlow (14 May 2021)

Una de cal y otra de arena en los rates. El Harpex se sitúa 1.837, con una subida del 3,37% en la semana y situándose a 2 puntos del máximo histórico absoluto del índice!!



Harper Petersen & Co



Y el dry bulk vuelve a bajar un 4,5% en el día, perdiendo la cota de los 3.000






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## CMarlow (14 May 2021)

Aprovechando la subida de los portacontenedores, y que DAC hoy está flojillo, he aprovechado para ampliar una pequeña posición que tenía.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 May 2021)

Quieres ser tu propio jefe?


----------



## juanmas (14 May 2021)

Parece que el crudo empieza a moverse.



En cuanto la OPEC abra el grifo, los rates de los VLCC se van a disparar.

$OET, $HUNT, $TNK


----------



## jjh (14 May 2021)

Mintz sigue dando un objetivo conservador de 45$, a pesar de que el NAV está por encima de 60$:


----------



## juanmas (14 May 2021)

El Mintzmyer no es de la cuerda de la CEO de NMM. Si ésta hiciera algo por activar el valor de la acción como pagar dividendos en línea con EPS y hacer alguna recompra, el TP se dispararía, pero AF prefiere comprar barcos.

Me gusta el comentario de Cathie Wood "massive commodity correction comming". Ya estoy vendiendo commodity y comprando growth de los fondos ARK.


----------



## austral (14 May 2021)

austral dijo:


> Parece que la caída en NMM se ha frenado, y desde aquí puede que tenga un rebote alcista, que pasa primero por recuperar los 30$ y de ahí a 35$
> Demasiado castigo, injustificado, en poco tiempo
> Ayer subida del 2%, y hoy la pre viene también con subida del 2%.



Recuperado el 30$ al cierre (30,20$), poco a durado la pérdida de esa cota, a ver si la semana que viene va de nuevo a por los 35$


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (15 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> El Mintzmyer no es de la cuerda de la CEO de NMM. Si ésta hiciera algo por activar el valor de la acción como pagar dividendos en línea con EPS y hacer alguna recompra, el TP se dispararía, pero AF prefiere comprar barcos.
> 
> Me gusta el comentario de Cathie Wood "massive commodity correction comming". Ya estoy vendiendo commodity y comprando growth de los fondos ARK.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 658833




No le encontrais un parecido ?





El ETF de Catalina cayo 1/3 hasta el punto señalado , en este seria casi 1/2 hasta el punto equivalente . Hay que tener en cuenta que aqui la impresora y los particulares vamos a full , lo cual produce un efecto amortiguador en las caidas.
Por cierto es el Nasdaq en el pinchazo de las puntocom .

El ETF tardo 3 meses aprox en recorrer la distancia señalada , en las punto como se tardo mas del doble . Osea que la caida esta siendo mas rapida . Lo cual no me extraña , este mercado sobreexcitado va con una marcha mas larga.


----------



## juanmas (16 May 2021)

G. Soros el gran especulador huele plata y entra fuerte en GLNG, esto se va a disparar y cuando el rey del short-time se harte sal corriendo.


----------



## CMarlow (16 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> G. Soros el gran especulador huele plata y entra fuerte en GLNG, esto se va a disparar y cuando el rey del short-time se harte sal corriendo.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 659947



Vaya, como Paramés!


----------



## Hastur (16 May 2021)

Venceremos


----------



## CMarlow (16 May 2021)

Mensaje super bullish de Nick. Ve los rates de capesize por encima de 50k.









Navios Partners (NMM) Stock - Buy The Dip


Strong markets continue to push revenue and earnings expectations for Navios Partners (NMM) much higher.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Cormac (17 May 2021)

Ya nos han pagado el dividendo.


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (17 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya nos han pagado el dividendo.



Sí (broker ING).


----------



## bandro (17 May 2021)

Nueva caida del BDI. Hoy -2.8%, siendo el 4º día consecutivo con bajadas

BDI Index


----------



## jjh (17 May 2021)

bandro dijo:


> Nueva caida del BDI. Hoy -2.8%, siendo el 4º día consecutivo con bajadas
> 
> BDI Index



No parece motivo de preocupación. Asienta subida de forma similar a subidas anteriores. En junio debería aumentar demanda y, por tanto, retomar senda alcista.

Por ahora, Mr Market está ignorando esta bajada y NMM sube cerca de un 3%.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2021)

The World Economy Is Suddenly Running Low on Everything


“You name it, and we have a shortage on it."




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## juanmas (17 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya nos han pagado el dividendo.



Cuidado no pierdas el sentio 0.05x, mucha pasta. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanmas (17 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> The World Economy Is Suddenly Running Low on Everything
> 
> 
> “You name it, and we have a shortage on it."
> ...



Hoy los liners on fire. Líquido ZIM 42

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 May 2021)

ZIM on fire, si. Yo estoy esperando autorización de mi jefa para vender 100 de las 300 que tengo. Gracias a @Value por este trade, que literalmente inicie hace 3 meses porque él lo veía clarísimo. Y cuando él ve muy clara una jugada bursatil, yo voy con todo adentro


----------



## CMarlow (17 May 2021)

ZIM on fire y curiosamente Mintzmyer ni lo menciona en un post de hoy bullish con containerships. Me pregunto por qué...


----------



## bientop (17 May 2021)

Se metió Michael Burry en el transporte marítimo, supongo que también esta siguiendo el hilo:








__





DATAROMA Superinvestor Portfolio Activity






www.dataroma.com


----------



## Value (17 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> ZIM on fire, si. Yo estoy esperando autorización de mi jefa para vender 100 de las 300 que tengo. Gracias a @Value por este trade, que literalmente inicie hace 3 meses porque él lo veía clarísimo. Y cuando él ve muy clara una jugada bursatil, yo voy con todo adentro



Las has podido vender al final hoy?

Ojo que si mis estimaciones de ZIM son correctas nos vamos a los 45-50$ para final de semana y ahí tocará soltar otro paquete.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Las has podido vender al final hoy?
> 
> Ojo que si mis estimaciones de ZIM son correctas nos vamos a los 45-50$ para final de semana y ahí tocará soltar otro paquete.



No. Vendí solo las qiwis. Así que si mañana sube venderé esas 100 (ya sabes que tengo24 horas para vender) y si baja no las venderé y me escucharás quejarme as usual jajaja


----------



## CMarlow (18 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Las has podido vender al final hoy?
> 
> Ojo que si mis estimaciones de ZIM son correctas nos vamos a los 45-50$ para final de semana y ahí tocará soltar otro paquete.



Yo en 50 me deshago de mis ZIM. Y si bajan volveré a entrar.


----------



## CMarlow (18 May 2021)

Artículo muy interesante sobre los rates de containers y dry bulk. Toca varios temas clave para tener una visión un poco más clara de la cuestión.






Why stratospheric container rates could rocket even higher | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide


Spot ocean container rates are up triple digits year on year, therefore, they must be near their peak. They’re so high they don’t have much more room to run. So goes a common belief in the container market, despite the fact that this premise has already been proven wrong, and that container...




www.hellenicshippingnews.com


----------



## juanmas (18 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> ZIM on fire y curiosamente Mintzmyer ni lo menciona en un post de hoy bullish con containerships. Me pregunto por qué...



Aquí si lo menciona *Jay calentando motores*


----------



## juanmas (18 May 2021)

Hoy la flota viene full steam. Vamos chicos a por la pasta! 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CMarlow (18 May 2021)

El New Contex marca otra subida más. Containerships están que se salen. Esta semana el Harpex supera seguro los máximos históricos absolutos!





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## CMarlow (18 May 2021)

Hoy es el día de DSX: +10,34% a esta hora. Parece que cada día le toca un subidón a una. A ver cuándo le toca a NMM!


----------



## juanmas (18 May 2021)

I told ya, full steam. DSX 11%. Hasta los valores growth, tan castigados desde febrero, están subiendo con fuerza. No digamos nada de las materias primas.

En otro orden de cosas, acabo de seguir el call de *Okeanis Eco Tankers*. No voy a poner el detalle de los resultados, entre otras cosas porque cualquier trimestre que se confronte con el Q1 2020 saldría mal parado. Ahora mismo y quizá tambien en Q2, atendiendo al guidance, los VLCC están operando a 15000$/dia, por debajo de los suezmax y aframaxes. Esto es debido a que este tipo de buques viven de una demanda fuerte de crudo y todavía la OPEC mantiene la producción capada.

Los directivos de OET manifiestan "we are extremelly bullish for the remaining of 2021 & 2022" pronostican un incremento inminente de la producción de 2.1 millones de barriles de crudo por día

Ponen un ejemplo de la situación del mercado, en sept 2020 compraron en astillero 2 VLCC por un coste unitario de 85.5M$, incluído scrubber y SWBT. Recientemente un broker les ha ofrecio 100M$ la pieza y rechazaron la oferta.

Hacen especial hincapié en el mantenimiento de las promesas a los accionistas indicadas en la diapositiva 11. Transparencia, altos retornos accionariado ROE, Defensa del NAV, 0 dilución y promesa de reparto de de 30-45M$ beneficio neto de la venta LR2 a lo largo del año. 

De momento mantienen el efectivo como fondo de maniobra, pero no tienen intención alguna de incrementar flota ni ahora ni en el futuro inmediato.

Q. Dennis Angelopolis de ABG - porque han vendido los LR/2 en un contexto de subida generalizada del precio de los activos?. 
R. El beneficio les pareció suficiente y además los buques, construídos en 2015, son ligeramente menos eficientes que sus pares del 2019.

Q. Destino de los 45M$.

R. Están muy contentos con la flota que tienen y que ahora es tiempo de cosecha y retorno de capital a los accionistas. Una de las vías muy factible de encauzar este retorno es mediante buybacks.

*Más por el lado de la oferta*

Q. Implicación de la normativa medioambiental IMO 2023 en el mercado de Tankers.

R. Actualmente se dá una situación paradójica, Suezmax Tankers de 18-19Y NAV 16M$ y valor chatarra 11M$, prácticamente todos operando con crudo de Venezuela e Irán. Al minuto que la situación del mercado se normalice, estos barcos serán desguazados.

Los astilleros están a tope. Los majors prácticamente no aceptan pedidos que no sean Portacontenedores, LPG, LNG que dejan márgenes de beneficio superiores. Los pocos pedidos de Tankers demorarán botadura y entrega hasta Q4/2023 Q1/2024.

En resumen una visión macro de lo más favorable, confirmando lo que todos intuímos. Me quedo con las ganas de incrementar mi, ya de por si, gorda posición en OET, pero creo que hay tal menos un trimestre para ello; mientras tanto otros sectores más como Portacontenedores, Bulkcarriers y, en menor medida, gaseros, tienen mejores perspectivas a medio plazo.

Joder que rollo!. *Mucho mejor explicado aquí*

Long: OET.


----------



## CMarlow (18 May 2021)

Hoy otra caída del BDI, un 2,1%. Pero las acciones del sector suben con consistencia. Eso es muy buena señal!






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Por otro lado los FFAs subiendo moderadamente:



https://www.braemarscreen.com


----------



## Value (19 May 2021)

Acaba de publicar NMM el 6K



Form 6-K



Se ha fundido casi todo el programa ATM, 73 de los 75M. Entre 30-31$ ha colocado el "AK", al menos el precio ha sido decente. De momento no hay programa nuevo... de no renovarlo serían noticias buenísimas para nuestros intereses.


----------



## CMarlow (19 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Acaba de publicar NMM el 6K
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas ventas ATM han sido un fuerte tapón a la subida de la cotización. 2,4M de acciones, cuando mueve 550K acciones al día de media. Espero que no saquen otro y, además de evitar la dilución, también podamos empezar a subir de forma consistente.


----------



## jjh (19 May 2021)

Nos han diluido un 25%. Si ha sido para comprar barcos debería rentabilizar a los rates actuales.


----------



## CMarlow (19 May 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Nos han diluido un 25%. Si ha sido para comprar barcos debería rentabilizar a los rates actuales.



No hombre. El nuevo número de acciones es 22.845.612. Antes había unos 20,6M. Lo que arroja una dilución del 10,9%.

Y esta AK es para comprar barcos que incrementen el negocio en un momento clave. Los precios de los barcos están subiendo (escasez de unidades, cantidad de pedidos históricamente bajos y a unos costes cada vez más elevados, aumento del precio del acero) y aún sale rentable comprar barcos de segunda mano y ponerlos a los rates tan potentes como los que estamos teniendo y vamos a tener durante mucho tiempo.

Estoy convencido de que cuando deje de ser rentable AF dejará de comprar barcos y empezará a hacer buybacks y subir el dividendo.


----------



## jjh (19 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No hombre. El nuevo número de acciones es 22.845.612. Antes había unos 20,6M. Lo que arroja una dilución del 10,9%.
> 
> Y esta AK es para comprar barcos que incrementen el negocio en un momento clave. Los precios de los barcos están subiendo (escasez de unidades, cantidad de pedidos históricamente bajos y a unos costes cada vez más elevados, aumento del precio del acero) y aún sale rentable comprar barcos de segunda mano y ponerlos a los rates tan potentes como los que estamos teniendo y vamos a tener durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> Estoy convencido de que cuando deje de ser rentable AF dejará de comprar barcos y empezará a hacer buybacks y subir el dividendo.



Había en un par de sitios que el número de acciones en circulación son entorno a11,58. Ahora dudo si son datos actuales recogiendo el merger.


----------



## Value (19 May 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Había en un par de sitios que el número de acciones en circulación son entorno a11,58. Ahora dudo si son datos actuales recogiendo el merger.



Después del merger eran 20,x M de acciones.

La griega se va a gastar toda la pasta en bulkers de 2da mano, probablemente los mejores Capes que le quedan a NM.

Ya os digo, lo importante aquí es que ya no imprima más acciones. A partir del Q2 que es donde ha empezado la subida masiva de rates de los bulkers ya debería tener suficiente CASH para comprar lo que considere conveniente sin tener que diluirnos.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (19 May 2021)

De hacer otra AK sería de hdp, crucemos los dedos...


----------



## CMarlow (19 May 2021)

FFAs subiendo


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (19 May 2021)

No me extraña que estéis todos los días al tanto, con esa directiva os movéis en aguas con arrecifes,


----------



## juanmas (19 May 2021)

Sigue la campaña de presentación resultados, hoy:

12:00LT Dorian LPG. Sentimiento mixto en el ambiente. Para mi gusto bastante buenos.

Revenues: 99.6M$
TCE: 49,474$/día operativo.
Net Income: 44M$
EPS: 0.93$ - se esperaba 1.02$
*Buybacks:* 8.4M/sh (16.8% outstanding)

14:00LT ZIM. Ojito aquí. Los analistos descuentan:

Revenues: 1,620M$
EPS: 4.70$

Mi apuesta: liquido a 42$ y entro con todo en opciones 15OCT21 40.0 C 8.2$.

Liquido tb 100 NMM 31.15$ y todo a spread DAC 15OCT21 60.0C 65.0C 2.1$

A ver como sale.

P.S: *Resultados Q1 ZIM PPT*


----------



## CMarlow (19 May 2021)

B


juanmas dijo:


> Sigue la campaña de presentación resultados, hoy:
> 
> 12:00LT Dorian LPG. Sentimiento mixto en el ambiente. Para mi gusto bastante buenos.
> 
> ...



Brutales los resultados de ZIM! Casi duplican el guidance para este año. Ven fortaleza de rates al menos hasta el Q4. Introducen un dividendo de 2 usd/acción a pagar en septiembre. De mantenerse serían 8 usd/acción en el año. Un 19% de rentabilidad a cierre de ayer!! Subiendo fuerte en la preapertura.


----------



## CMarlow (19 May 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> No me extraña que estéis todos los días al tanto, con esa directiva os movéis en aguas con arrecifes,



Yo estoy muy tranquilo con al directiva de NMM. Sigo el sector todos los días porque me juego mi jubilación a los 42 (ahora tengo 41)!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> B
> 
> Brutales los resultados de ZIM! Casi duplican el guidance para este año. Ven fortaleza de rates al menos hasta el Q4. Introducen un dividendo de 2 usd/acción a pagar en septiembre. De mantenerse serían 8 usd/acción en el año. Un 19% de rentabilidad a cierre de ayer!! Subiendo fuerte en la preapertura.



Yo vendi 100 de las 300 que llevo ayer. Y a toro pasado todos somos Manolete pero no me arrepiento, era la estrategia más lógica y aún tengo otras 200 para aprovechar el upside


----------



## CMarlow (19 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo vendi 100 de las 300 que llevo ayer. Y a toro pasado todos somos Manolete pero no me arrepiento, era la estrategia más lógica y aún tengo otras 200 para aprovechar el upside



Sí, está claro.


----------



## Hastur (19 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy es el día de DSX: +10,34% a esta hora. Parece que cada día le toca un subidón a una. A ver cuándo le toca a NMM!



Hoy parece que sera el de ZIM

Y lo nuestro para cuando? Cuando dejara la charo de vender acciones ?

Parece mentira ser habitual de este foro y del ático y acabar con mi pasta en una acción que lleva una mujer......merezco lefazo y ban


----------



## Cormac (19 May 2021)

He hecho un pequeño trading. He vendido 199 acciones 31'3 y comprado 205 a 30'8.
Todo lo que sea sumar bienvenido.


----------



## juanmas (19 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No hombre. El nuevo número de acciones es 22.845.612. Antes había unos 20,6M. Lo que arroja una dilución del 10,9%.
> 
> Y esta AK es para comprar barcos que incrementen el negocio en un momento clave. Los precios de los barcos están subiendo (escasez de unidades, cantidad de pedidos históricamente bajos y a unos costes cada vez más elevados, aumento del precio del acero) y aún sale rentable comprar barcos de segunda mano y ponerlos a los rates tan potentes como los que estamos teniendo y vamos a tener durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> Estoy convencido de que cuando deje de ser rentable AF dejará de comprar barcos y empezará a hacer buybacks y subir el dividendo.



Donde hay que firmar? NM tiene mucha deuda y muchos barcos que colocar.


----------



## CMarlow (19 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Donde hay que firmar? NM tiene mucha deuda y muchos barcos que colocar.



La mayor parte de los barcos son colateral de deuda, por lo que no puede venderlos. No recuerdo ahora mismo cuántos tiene disponibles, pero son pocos. Y las transacciones que hemos estado viendo estos 2 últimos trimestres son favorables a NMM de hecho.


----------



## juanmas (19 May 2021)

Hombre, se supone que la deuda que pesa sobre cada activo no será superior al NAV. Lo que hace AF y seguirá haciendo, es liquidar el activo y amortizar la deuda.

El tema aquí, tal como yo lo veo, es que NMM está dedicando una parte sustancial de beneficios + ATM con dilución del accionista, comprando flota de NM; barcos que poco contribuyen a disminuir la edad media de la viejuna flota de NMM. 

Salvo 3 barcos que podrían ser calificados ECO, el resto de la flota activa de NMM, son unidades que a partir de la plena entrada en vigor de EEXI, tendrán serios problemas para operar competitivamente en el mercado - Instalación Scrubbers/Utilización fuel ligero con bajo contenido azufre + operar a velocidad reducida - . Los próximos dos/tres años son vitales para generación de valor, pero creo que la apuesta de AF es que la OMI no pueda aplicar la normativa de reducción de emisiones en las fechas previstas para flota existente.

Creo que NMM ahora mismo debe ser la naviera más barata por NAV. En un par de años dudo mucho que esto sea así.

Esto lo digo desde la posición de poseedor de acciones NMM que, al menos de momento, voy a seguir manteniendo LP.


----------



## Witosev (19 May 2021)

Hola. Por aquí otro accionista de NMM. Muy interesante lo que he visto escrito en este hilo. Iré dejando mis opiniones...


----------



## Value (19 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Hombre, se supone que la deuda que pesa sobre cada activo no será superior al NAV. Lo que hace AF y seguirá haciendo, es liquidar el activo y amortizar la deuda.
> 
> El tema aquí, tal como yo lo veo, es que NMM está dedicando una parte sustancial de beneficios + ATM con dilución del accionista, comprando flota de NM; barcos que poco contribuyen a disminuir la edad media de la viejuna flota de NMM.
> 
> ...



Es una irresponsabilidad por su parte diluirnos al NAV al que está NMM ahora mismo. De hecho es algo indefendible se mire por donde se mire. Ya podría la Griega comprar menos bulkers o endeudarse un poco más que está sacando los préstamos con condiciones muy ventajosas.

Yo si saca otro programa ATM más me plantearé reducir y mandar la pasta a PANL/SB. Que parece mentira pero nos ha diluido como un 12-13% este ultimo quarter.

Sobre la flota, a mi sinceramente los Capes de NM me parecen muy atractivos. No son muy viejos (tienen 10-11 años) y vienen con charters de los buenos a spot, algunos incluso con premium al index.



Witosev dijo:


> Hola. Por aquí otro accionista de NMM. Muy interesante lo que he visto escrito en este hilo. Iré dejando mis opiniones...



Bienvenido!

Cualquier aporte de calidad se agradece!


----------



## CMarlow (19 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Es una irresponsabilidad por su parte diluirnos al NAV al que está NMM ahora mismo. De hecho es algo indefendible se mire por donde se mire. Ya podría la Griega comprar menos bulkers o endeudarse un poco más que está sacando los préstamos con condiciones muy ventajosas.
> 
> Yo si saca otro programa ATM más me plantearé reducir y mandar la pasta a PANL/SB. Que parece mentira pero nos ha diluido como un 12-13% este ultimo quarter.
> 
> ...



Sí, la verdad es que las diluciones son una putada tal y como está la cosa (cashflow que le está entrando y condiciones de endeudamiento muy ventajosas). Yo también, si hace otro ATM me plantearé muy seriamente mover mi dinero a otras opciones.


----------



## Manolito-14 (19 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Correcto, pero si llegamos con estos rates a noviembre/diciembre y renueva contratos de 40/60 meses estamos hablando de un pelotazo de 3 pares de cojones. Que los charters de NMCI son "cortos" les vencen casi todos este año menos un par que tienen hasta 2026.
> 
> Yo ya no te digo que los rates sigan subiendo a este nivel, con que se mantengan o bajen solo un poco de aquí a finales de año...
> 
> ...



Refloto un mensaje super viejo para preguntarte si sabes dónde puedo encontrar un gráfico o lista actual, Con los futuros vencimientos de nuestros barcos y a qué precio los tenemos. Busco y busco y voy a parar siempre a ese. 
Gracias por adelantado

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manolito-14 (19 May 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Refloto un mensaje super viejo para preguntarte si sabes dónde puedo encontrar un gráfico o lista actual, Con los futuros vencimientos de nuestros barcos y a qué precio los tenemos. Busco y busco y voy a parar siempre a ese.
> Gracias por adelantado
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Se que en los earnings están eh xd. En la página 30 o así. Solo quiero un gráfico así tan bonito como ese pa verlo todo más simplificado

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CMarlow (19 May 2021)

El 21 de mayo, pasado mañana, Flex LNG presenta resultado del Q1. Yo tuve la suerte de pillar toda la posición que tengo en 9 usd, justo el día en que pegó un arreón arriba. Hoy han cerrado a 13,05. Me parece un empresón!


----------



## Sqc (20 May 2021)

Yo he entrado con unas poquitas. Gracias @CMarlow por este hilo!!


----------



## CMarlow (20 May 2021)

Sqc dijo:


> Yo he entrado con unas poquitas. Gracias @CMarlow por este hilo!!



Nada, un placer. Como digo siempre, este hilo lo hacemos entre todos.


----------



## Witosev (20 May 2021)

Hola. Tengo posición muy fuerte en NMM, posición fuerte en GNK, ambas con plusvalías latentes grandes y una posición más pequeña en DAC con un 15% de plusvalía latente.

Para mi es muy claro que NMM es el operador con mayor descuento. Cualquier métrica EV/Ebitd, PER fw, descuento s/NAV nos lo dice.
El motivo de que sea tan barato está claro y tiene nombre y apellido de grIega. De todas formas es tanto el descuento sobre comparables que yo sigo muy tranquilo dentro.
El ATM es una jodida vergüenza. Eso es así. Es injustificable. Hay gente como Gabriel Castro que defiende la gestión pero yo no voy a comulgar con ruedas de molino. Estoy de acuerdo con que es buen momento de expandir la flota en dry bulk y que tendría sentido comprar barcos incluso con recursos propios, pero:
A) ¿Porque no apuestas a subir el precio de la acción para conseguir más recursos y diluir menos? Solo con dar un mensaje más amigable hacia el accionista en el sentido de alinear intereses podía tener la acción en 40-50 (aunque con descuento sobre NAV) y conseguir un 50% más de recursos con el mismo número de acciones. En ese sentido hasta podrían haber anuncionado recompras siempre que hubiera descuento s/NAV por ejemplo superior al 25%. Automáticamente le marcas el guión al mercado y te ajusta valoraciones. Porque el mercado lo que descuenta es que los beneficios y la pila de CF que se va a generar no va a acabar en manos del accionistas, sino en los delirios de la vieja ampliando flota hasta pegarse la hostia.
Es decir si quieres conjugar los intereses del manag con los del accionista mandas un mensaje de compromiso generando valor (incluso prometiendo dividendos en un futuro) y emites acciones cercanas a NAV. ¿En que momento es racional emitir acciones con un descuento del 50% s/NAV para comprar barcos a NAV que el mercado volverá a valorar en las cotizaciones por debajo de NAV?

B) $NMM es, creo el segundo operador drybulk menos apalancado. Solo superado por GNK que han llevado la deuda a mínimos en términos del ratio Ebitda. Si tan segura estás de que aun queda mucho por mejorar el ciclo del dry bulk(Es decir prevés crecimientos de NAV), los mercados están abiertos y tienen margen para apalancarte ¿por que no lo haces y dejas de diluirnos?

C) El precio de cesión de los últimos barcos de NM a NMM es muy cuestionable. En teoría y es lo que defiende gente como Gabriel es a fair value, pero si vemos las tablas de ventas semanales las últimas transacciones están siendo a fair value "optimista", siempre en el rango alto del precio. No ves ni una cesión de barco a un precio que digas "lo han hecho con cariño para NMM, todo lo contrario". Que si, que yo estoy seguro que el valor de los barcos va a seguir subiendo y en seis meses más será buena operación, pero lo cierto es que no están siendo operaciones óptimas al momento de realizarlas. En cualquier caso son impactos muy limitados, tampoco son tantos barcos.

A pesar de parecer pesimista, en realidad soy positivo y muy bullish en NMM, porque está muy barata. Pero es importante saber los puntos negros a vigilar. Y joder tampoco creo que la meta de Angeliki sea desplumar al accionista. Está claro que no tiene la mejor alineación de intereses pero tampoco veo porque debería tener especial interés en destrozarnos. Al final es una muy buena armadora y tampoco es positivo para ella tener cerrado este mercado de capitales.

Por cierto ¿alguien tiene claro como se fijan y manejan los managment fee por barco?


----------



## CMarlow (20 May 2021)

Seguimos con subidas hoy en los FFAs


----------



## Hombredepaja (20 May 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> AF en su línea, el mes pasado dice que les interesa centrarse en los portacontenedores de >4K TEUs y como no han sido capaces de colocar los 3 de 2,7K TEUs de NNA nos los comemos nosotros. Viva la coherencia.
> 
> Y para financiar la fiesta vendemos un portacontenedores de 4,2K TEUs a mitad de su vida útil.
> 
> Lo siento por los que tengan acciones, pero que NM y NNA se declaren de una vez en bancarrota es lo mejor que nos puede pasar a los accionistas de NMM.



NMM acaba de firmar 45.500$/día durante dos años y medio por uno de sus portacontenedores de 4,2K TEUs. Lastima del que acaban de vender recientemente...


----------



## Hastur (20 May 2021)

Pues parece que hoy el sector va a sufrir de lo lindo...de todo lo que tengo en seguimiento lo peor de lo peor

Alguna razon?


----------



## CMarlow (20 May 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> NMM acaba de firmar 45.500$/día durante dos años y medio por uno de sus portacontenedores de 4,2K TEUs. Lastima del que acaban de vender recientemente...



No estoy tan seguro de que lo hayan vendido. Si lo listan entre sus barcos, es raro que no les pertenezca. Sé que había un acuerdo de venta, pero igual lo han cancelado.


----------



## CMarlow (20 May 2021)

El BDI sube por segundo día consecutivo. Un mero 0,8%. Pero tiene pinta de que va a volver a tirar para arriba.






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y el New Contex vuelve a subir! Mañana el Harpex supera máximos históricos absolutos seguro!





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## CMarlow (20 May 2021)

Yo he aprovechado rolar unas DSX a SB. Porque las primeras llevan un subidón importante y las segundas se han quedado muy paradas. Además SB está mucho más expuesto a spot que DSX, por lo que creo que notará en sus cuentas antes los rates altos.


----------



## Witosev (20 May 2021)

Más importante que el índice spot es que suban los FFA incluyendo el cal22 que está en máximos. 

Lo que creo que no está gustando nada al mercado son los mensajes de China en el sentido de que quieren "controlar" el precio de commodities, frenando la importación si es necesario. Buscan que los incrementos de preicos no se traspasen al final de la cadena. Esto logicamente termina trayendo incertidumbre al shipping. Pero bueno, yo veo lo de hoy como otro movimiento más dentro de la volatilidad del sector, sin mayor origen en los fundamentales. De hecho los buenos números de contenedores no veo como se pueden debilitar en los próximos semestres...


----------



## Cormac (20 May 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Pues parece que hoy el sector va a sufrir de lo lindo...de todo lo que tengo en seguimiento lo peor de lo peor
> 
> Alguna razon?



Queda muchísima tarde. No te extrañen que acaben en verde. Este sector es así.


----------



## CMarlow (20 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Más importante que el índice spot es que suban los FFA incluyendo el cal22 que está en máximos.



Hombre, los FFAs son estimaciones del mercado, que pueden fallar. Por ejemplo, no supieron ver la subida del 50% en abril/mayo de los rates. Sin embargo el BDI, el spot, es lo que se usa para firmar contratos y pagar los que están a spot. Determina las ganancias de las navieras a fin de cuentas. Por lo que yo no diría que es menos importante que los forwards.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (20 May 2021)

Pues yo he ampliado en SBLK, que hoy a presentado resultados del Q1 y se ha desplomado


----------



## pedro.rgo (20 May 2021)

Parece que hoy acabamos en verde


----------



## Value (20 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Hola. Tengo posición muy fuerte en NMM, posición fuerte en GNK, ambas con plusvalías latentes grandes y una posición más pequeña en DAC con un 15% de plusvalía latente.
> 
> Para mi es muy claro que NMM es el operador con mayor descuento. Cualquier métrica EV/Ebitd, PER fw, descuento s/NAV nos lo dice.
> El motivo de que sea tan barato está claro y tiene nombre y apellido de grIega. De todas formas es tanto el descuento sobre comparables que yo sigo muy tranquilo dentro.
> ...



Gabriel Castro probablemente sea el referente nº1 del sector en castellano y aunque considero que él sabe muchísimo más que yo + tiene acceso a información que yo no. la sensación que me queda es que es optimista hasta un punto que roza lo tóxico.

La defensa pretoriana que ha hecho en twitter de la gestión de nuestra querida griega es un ejemplo de ello.

Dicho esto, yo sería un hooligan a muerte de la Griega si estuviese operando de la misma manera que ahora pero en lugar de tirar de ATM estuviese utilizando deuda al Libor+3% porque es perfectamente capaz de financiarse a esos números. El problema es la dilución, en todo lo demás lo esta haciendo perfecto, la gestión que más rendimiento va a dar a los accionistas con diferencia. 

Una acción de NMCI estaba en los 0,80$ en Noviembre de 2020, como salga bien su jugada de ir vendiendo algún container para financiarse la compra de los capes de NM y nos vayamos en unos meses por encima de los 55-60K diarios miedo me da el posible retorno que puede generar. La Griega habrá creado nuevos millonarios en menos de 12 meses... 

En lo único que no estoy de acuerdo contigo es en el precio de compra de los Capes de NM, a mi me parece que son precios justos... ligeramente por debajo de su valor real si consultas VV, lo que me ha extrañado mucho más es que un día venda un container dpm que además se le acababa el contrato justo ahora por 33M y al día siguiente le compre a NNA un paquete de containers... eso si que fue raro. 

En fin, que la Griega da para hablar de ella durante muchas horas. Y todo esto sin entrar en las teorías conspiranoicas ultra bullish sobre el posible bankrupt de NM que conllevaría a que la Griega se quede gran parte de todas las acciones que tiene NM de NMM.

Lo de los impuestos piratillas suelen estar detallados cuando se renuevan charters. Por ejemplo en DSX te lo pone directamente en la web 





__





Fleet Employment Table - Diana Shipping Inc.


Fleet Employment Table with the employment of all of our vessels




www.dianashippinginc.com


----------



## CMarlow (20 May 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Queda muchísima tarde. No te extrañen que acaben en verde. Este sector es así.



Pues tenías razón, ha acabado en verde!  Al menos NMM y un par de ellas más de las que llevo.

Mañana presentan resultados Diana Shipping y Flex LNG. A DSX le han dado fuerte hoy, pero FLNG está desatada! A ver qué tal mañana. Espero que los FFAs, el Harpex y el BDI sigan subiendo. Y a ver si las cotizaciones acompaña.


----------



## KilianJornet (20 May 2021)

Otro día más y la cartera de barcos no ha ido tan mal al final, salvo DSX que se ha comido una corrección bastante simpática.

Seguimos!!


----------



## CMarlow (21 May 2021)

Resultados impresionantes de Flex LNG. Aumentan ingresos un 112,8%, EBITDA un 27% y suben el dividendo un 33%, para quedarse en un 12% de rentabilidad a cierre de ayer.

Hace un par de semanas compre 4k acciones a 9 usd y me arrepiento de no haber comprado más a esos precios!









Flex LNG misses on revenue,


Flex LNG (FLNG): Q1 Non-GAAP EPS of $0.64; GAAP EPS of $0.88.Revenue of $81.3M (+112.8% Y/Y) misses by $2.11M.Adjusted EBITDA rose ~27% Q/Q to $64.0M.Q1 Average Time Charter Equivalent...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## CMarlow (21 May 2021)

Muchas noticias positivas para el sector y para NMM. A ver si por fin despegamos y nos acercamos, al menos, a los 50 usd!

FFAs siguen subiendo



https://www.braemarscreen.com



Con los FFA Q3 de capesize superando máximo previos



NMM, junto con DAC, están en posición 2 y 1 respectivamente en el Quant Rating de Seeking Alpha, donde se contemplan todas las acciones del mercado americano.



Y Nick acaba de revisar su modelo y predice un PER de 1,7 para beneficios de 2022.





__





NMM Model - Google Drive







docs.google.com


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (21 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Muchas noticias positivas para el sector y para NMM. A ver si por fin despegamos y nos acercamos, al menos, a los 50 usd!
> 
> FFAs siguen subiendo
> 
> ...



Pues una vez leído esto me planteo ampliar en DAC y todo


----------



## CMarlow (21 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Pues una vez leído esto me planteo ampliar en DAC y todo



No sería una mala idea. Yo igual voy a rolar unas ZIM a DAC


----------



## Hastur (21 May 2021)

Un analisis muy bueno solo puede fallar en que no se realicen esos precios de rates cuando llegue el momento de contratar. 

Pero tambien puede darse que sean aun mas altos. En cualquier caso la pinta es estupenda si la charo griega se esta un poco tranquila

No entiendo que no estemos en maximos


----------



## pgongan (21 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Muchas noticias positivas para el sector y para NMM. A ver si por fin despegamos y nos acercamos, al menos, a los 50 usd!



Está claro que ninguno podemos adivinar el futuro, pero al menos por las expectativas que hay, da la sensación de que a poco que la Charo de los Mares nos dé alguna buena noticia, la cosa se viene para arriba. Veremos...


----------



## Hastur (21 May 2021)

La tenemos mas dura que el cerrojo del penal.....


----------



## juanmas (21 May 2021)

La situación que nos pinta el post de CMarlow, fletes, ranking seekingalpha, tésis @allthingsventured, etc. vienen a respaldar el sentimiento positivo sobre la evolución futura del sector Drybulk y Containerships. Las recientes noticias apuntan a temprana recuperación del sector tankers y como no podría ser de otra manera, la fiesta sigue un día más.

Oslo Shipping Index 1.16%

Bulkers: 2020 2.33% - BELCO: 3.26% - GOGL: 3.53%
Tankers: OET: 2.28% - FRO: 3.23% - HUNT: 3.09%
Gas: AGAS: (1.18%) - FLNG: 5.29% - BWLPG: (0.14%)
Containers: MPC: 5.23%

La flota de calidad incrementa reparto beneficios. 2020 Div-Q1 0.24USD, mes de mayo Div: 0.21USD


----------



## Minadeperro (21 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> La situación que nos pinta el post de CMarlow, fletes, ranking seekingalpha, tésis @allthingsventured, etc. vienen a respaldar el sentimiento positivo sobre la evolución futura del sector Drybulk y Containerships. Las recientes noticias apuntan a temprana recuperación del sector tankers y como no podría ser de otra manera, la fiesta sigue un día más.
> 
> Oslo Shipping Index 1.16%
> 
> ...



¿Cómo ves a Belships? Parece que empieza a coger vuelo. Es de las pocas 'baratas' que quedan.


----------



## CMarlow (21 May 2021)

Diana Shipping presenta resultados mejores que lo esperado, pero aún incurre en pérdidas en el Q1.






Diana Shipping EPS beats by $0.04, beats on revenue (NYSE:DSX) | Seeking Alpha


Diana Shipping (NYSE:DSX): Q1 GAAP EPS of -$0.03 beats by $0.04.Revenue of $41.05M (-6.2% Y/Y) beats by $3.38M.Press Release




seekingalpha.com


----------



## CMarlow (21 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Diana Shipping presenta resultados mejores que lo esperado, pero aún incurre en pérdidas en el Q1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin embargo en los próximos meses va a renovar los contratos del 70% de su flota, con rates mucho más altos de los que tiene ahora, por lo que se espera que el beneficio vaya creciendo de forma notable trimestre a trimestre.

Ayer rolé unas pocas DSX a SB, pero voy a mantener el resto de la posición en DSX.


----------



## CMarlow (21 May 2021)

Como era de esperar, el Harpex acaba de marcar nuevos máximos históricos absolutos!!

Con una subida del 2,9% en la semana. Y sin visos de remitir la tendencia al alza en los próximos meses!

Hasta dónde podrá llegar? Qué pensáis?




Y el BDI sube por tercer día consecutivo. Un 1,6% esta vez:






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## Witosev (21 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Como era de esperar, el Harpex acaba de marcar nuevos máximos históricos absolutos!!
> 
> Con una subida del 2,9% en la semana. Y sin visos de remitir la tendencia al alza en los próximos meses!
> 
> ...



Brutal lo del Harpex. Lo previsto pero es increíble a donde se ha llegado en muy pocos meses. Fijaos que la subida es mucho más vertical que la de 2004. Pero lo mejor de estos rates es que se están pudiendo fijar en contratos a dos o tres años, lo cual es muy buena noticia. La subida en algún momento se tiene que parar, me preocupa que cada vez hay más presiones a las autoridades para protestar por esta situación pidiendo cierta "intervención". Pero lo que realmente parará la subida será que deje de ser rentable el comercio por el efecto del flete. Veremos hasta donde puede seguir subiendo, pero lo importante es que se sostenga el máximo tiempo posible


----------



## juanmas (21 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Como era de esperar, el Harpex acaba de marcar nuevos máximos históricos absolutos!!
> 
> Con una subida del 2,9% en la semana. Y sin visos de remitir la tendencia al alza en los próximos meses!
> 
> ...



Y con los operadores tomando contratos largos con rates 2021, que vamos a pensar. To da moon.
Tenía pensado liquidar unas pocas GSL porque no me convence su estructura de contratación, pero visto lo visto, no solo las mantengo; incremento exposición a las cajitas mediante opciones long DAC, ZIM y Long call spread ZIM, financiadas con los beneficios venta parte de mi stock en NMM.

No me gustas Angeliki, Que lo sepas leñe!


----------



## juanmas (21 May 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves a Belships? Parece que empieza a coger vuelo. Es de las pocas 'baratas' que quedan.



Que te voy a decir. Yo la llevo en cartera LP junto con 2020. Seguramente no será de las que más crezcan en 2021, pero por su estructura de flota y financiación, es para mantenerla al menos un par de años sin preocuparte en mirarla cada poco.

Llega al ciclo con los deberes hechos, expansión de flota 2019-2021 de 7 a 26 buques.
Flota de calidad, Supramax y Ultramaxes con grúas, la gran mayoría ECO design. Propiedad y gestión noruega, bueno por el lado de seriedad y buen gobierno y malo por el lado fiscal (dividendos).

El guidance para FY 2021 cash breakeve=10300USD/d . con los fletes actuales espero sustancial beneficio neto en Q1. El próximo día 26 presentará resultados.

Solvencia financiera Libor+275bp, hasta Q2 2024 no tiene vencimientos crediticios.

En cuanto a la cotización, ha estado unas semanas parada por salida de insider a 8.50NOK. Al parecer ha colocado todo el papel que le interesaba y hace un par de semanas ha retomado senda alcista.

Te paso link del *Informe anual 2020*


----------



## jjh (21 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Y con los operadores tomando contratos largos con rates 2021, que vamos a pensar. To da moon.
> Tenía pensado liquidar unas pocas GSL porque no me convence su estructura de contratación, pero visto lo visto, no solo las mantengo; incremento exposición a las cajitas mediante opciones long DAC, ZIM y Long call spread ZIM, financiadas con los beneficios venta parte de mi stock en NMM.
> 
> No me gustas Angeliki, Que lo sepas leñe!



Si los rates llegan al Q4 en valores similares a los actuales, GSL debería dispararse. Muchos de sus contratos actuales acaban en ese periodo.


----------



## Witosev (21 May 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Si los rates llegan al Q4 en valores similares a los actuales, GSL debería dispararse. Muchos de sus contratos actuales acaban en ese periodo.



Tal como está el mercado, permitiendo rolar a buenísimos contratos a 2 o 3 años, no creo sea problema cerrar ahora contratos que entren en vigor en el Q4 de 2021. Esto vale para NMM, GSL, DAC etc. Si tienes un barco que queda libre en noviembre, perfectamente puedes tomar ahora un buen contrato para rolar a 12, 18 meses. Otro tema es la estrategia que tengan de contratación en función de las expectativas de subidas de rates.


----------



## Value (21 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No sería una mala idea. Yo igual voy a rolar unas ZIM a DAC



Yo he hecho justo esto también.


----------



## Minadeperro (21 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Que te voy a decir. Yo la llevo en cartera LP junto con 2020. Seguramente no será de las que más crezcan en 2021, pero por su estructura de flota y financiación, es para mantenerla al menos un par de años sin preocuparte en mirarla cada poco.
> 
> Llega al ciclo con los deberes hechos, expansión de flota 2019-2021 de 7 a 26 buques.
> Flota de calidad, Supramax y Ultramaxes con grúas, la gran mayoría ECO design. Propiedad y gestión noruega, bueno por el lado de seriedad y buen gobierno y malo por el lado fiscal (dividendos).
> ...



Desconocía el dato del insider. Voy a ver si investigo un poco, si es un caso parecido al de PANL (que no termino de entender) o algo distinto.

Llevo una posición pequeña desde 8.60 NOK y estoy esperando los resultados con bastante optimismo. 

Mil gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Value (21 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Tal como está el mercado, permitiendo rolar a buenísimos contratos a 2 o 3 años, no creo sea problema cerrar ahora contratos que entren en vigor en el Q4 de 2021. Esto vale para NMM, GSL, DAC etc. Si tienes un barco que queda libre en noviembre, perfectamente puedes tomar ahora un buen contrato para rolar a 12, 18 meses. Otro tema es la estrategia que tengan de contratación en función de las expectativas de subidas de rates.



Te quedas corto tio! parece increible pero ya se habla de renovaciones de que se están negociando renovaciones por 3-4 años para barcos que vencen su contrato en Q1/Q2 de 2022. 

Si esto se convierte en la tónica habitual tocará citar este mensaje en unos meses cuando DAC este cerca de los 100$, esto también dejaría en buena posición a GSL.


----------



## Value (21 May 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Desconocía el dato del insider. Voy a ver si investigo un poco, si es un caso parecido al de PANL (que no termino de entender) o algo distinto.
> 
> Llevo una posición pequeña desde 8.60 NOK y estoy esperando los resultados con bastante optimismo.
> 
> Mil gracias por el aporte.



Es parecido al de PANL. Bueno, el de PANL es aún más patético si ves como ese fondo que está vendiendo ahora llegó a la empresa. 

PANL y BELCO son dos de las que menos han subido por eso. Otra putada de BELCO es que en IB no deja operar con ella de momento. 

Son buenas compras las dos si confiáis en que los rates sigan fuertes, una vez los dos fondos estos se queden sin papel que vender tendrán más margen de subida que la competencia.


----------



## juanmas (21 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Es parecido al de PANL. Bueno, el de PANL es aún más patético si ves como ese fondo que está vendiendo ahora llegó a la empresa.
> 
> PANL y BELCO son dos de las que menos han subido por eso. Otra putada de BELCO es que en IB no deja operar con ella de momento.
> 
> Son buenas compras las dos si confiáis en que los rates sigan fuertes, una vez los dos fondos estos se queden sin papel que vender tendrán más margen de subida que la competencia.



Yep, aquí biene bien tener una cuenta con broker paco DeGiro que si lleva BELCO.


----------



## Witosev (21 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Te quedas corto tio! parece increible pero ya se habla de renovaciones de que se están negociando renovaciones por 3-4 años para barcos que vencen su contrato en Q1/Q2 de 2022.
> 
> Si esto se convierte en la tónica habitual tocará citar este mensaje en unos meses cuando DAC este cerca de los 100$, esto también dejaría en buena posición a GSL.



Si, justo acabo de leer que DAC fijó rates a 4 años iniciando el Q1 del 2022. Y menudos rates. Estas empresas van a generar FCF a pilas.


----------



## CMarlow (21 May 2021)

Que cosas tiene esto de los mercados. Hoy se supera el máximo histórico absoluto del Harpex y DAC +0,84% GSL baja 0,06% y ZIM baja 0,55%!

Sin embargo las bulker muy fuertes sin ninguna noticia especial: PALN +3,28% SB +4,59% DSX +7,86% y nuestra NMM +3,13%.

Pero hoy la joya de mi corona de barcos ha sido Flex LNG con un +11,04% después de unos resultados excelentes! Y seguirá subiendo, estoy seguro.


----------



## juanmas (21 May 2021)

Bueno, bueno, la piratona lo ha vuelto a hacer; liquidado el ATM aquí se viene el COP 110.000.000$, pero no hay que alarmarse las ventas las realizará de a poquito para que no duela.


----------



## jjh (21 May 2021)

Comenta que son rumores, pero si el río suena...


----------



## CMarlow (21 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, la piratona lo ha vuelto a hacer; liquidado el ATM aquí se viene el COP 110.000.000$, pero no hay que alarmarse las ventas las realizará de a poquito para que no duela.



Si sigue sacando acciones al mercado, sí que me iré a navegar a otras aguas.


----------



## Hastur (21 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, la piratona lo ha vuelto a hacer; liquidado el ATM aquí se viene el COP 110.000.000$, pero no hay que alarmarse las ventas las realizará de a poquito para que no duela.



QUe hijadelagran.....no lo entiendo si le va a salir el cash por las orejas. Que va a hacer con toda esta pasta ?


----------



## CMarlow (21 May 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Comenta que son rumores, pero si el río suena...



Rumores? Dice que un broker le pasa info sobre esos contratos, así que no es un rumor sino una información confirmada, no?


----------



## Minadeperro (21 May 2021)

Son aproximadamente 3.5 millones de acciones con la actual cotización. Una auténtica barbaridad.

Bendita griega de los cojones.


----------



## Hastur (21 May 2021)

Esta claro que eso se la suda, solo quiere comprar mas barcos para mas fees.....a ver el lunes como se encaja esto pero tiene muy mala pinta


----------



## De0a100 (21 May 2021)

Bajando un 4,43% tras cierre... Espantada??


----------



## De0a100 (21 May 2021)

Hasta qué hora es el cierre? Cada vez que lo miro esta más abajo...ahora un 6%....


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, la piratona lo ha vuelto a hacer; liquidado el ATM aquí se viene el COP 110.000.000$, pero no hay que alarmarse las ventas las realizará de a poquito para que no duela.



Que es el COP?


----------



## Minadeperro (21 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que es el COP?



Continuous offering program


----------



## KilianJornet (22 May 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> QUe hijadelagran.....no lo entiendo si le va a salir el cash por las orejas. Que va a hacer con toda esta pasta ?



Dividendo, recompra de acciones, bonus para el consejo de administración...Vete a saber.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

La tía va a ir all in a cuchillo a comprar bulkers a dos putas manos, cada vez lo tengo más claro. La jugada del otro día con el containerships fue tremenda. Va a meter atracos con los containerships para asegurarse cashflows criminales, luego va a coger ese barco con ese cashflow garantizado y venderlo y con esa montaña de dinero más lo que ya está ingresando más las nuevas acciones, comprar bulkers a dos manos ahora que están aún a precio. Hay riesgo evidente. Muchísimo más que Danaos por ejemplo que sinceramente me parece que tienen menos riesgo que una telefónica de turno. Eso sí, como le salga.bien a la griega, va a irse esto a la puta estratosfera


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (22 May 2021)

Pero que cojones, así es imposible que suba la acción, que clase de ninguneo al accionista es este? Y el dividendo ese de mierda que dio se lo puede meter por detrás sinceramente. No sé si vender y a tomar por culo la tipeja esta y sus barcos.


----------



## Minadeperro (22 May 2021)

Una ayuda para quien necesite poner rostro a este nuevo regalito.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (22 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La tía va a ir all in a cuchillo a comprar bulkers a dos putas manos, cada vez lo tengo más claro. La jugada del otro día con el containerships fue tremenda. Va a meter atracos con los containerships para asegurarse cashflows criminales, luego va a coger ese barco con ese cashflow garantizado y venderlo y con esa montaña de dinero más lo que ya está ingresando más las nuevas acciones, comprar bulkers a dos manos ahora que están aún a precio. Hay riesgo evidente. Muchísimo más que Danaos por ejemplo que sinceramente me parece que tienen menos riesgo que una telefónica de turno. Eso sí, como le salga.bien a la griega, va a irse esto a la puta estratosfera



A ver, esto tendría sentido y lo que haría sería prorrogar la subida de la acción cosa que tampoco me molestaría ya que no soy impaciente, pero por otro lado no me fío demasiado de la tipa esta. Bueno por ahora voy a mantener a ver que pasa, aunque a corto plazo todo indica que la acción va a caer algo...


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Pero que cojones, así es imposible que suba la acción, que clase de ninguneo al accionista es este? Y el dividendo ese de mierda que dio se lo puede meter por detrás sinceramente. No sé si vender y a tomar por culo la tipeja esta y sus barcos.



Pues yo estoy pensando....comprar más jajaja

No joke. La tía va a ir a cuchillo con bulkers. Como tengamos superciclo ahí, más el de containers que le está financiando los bulkers, se va a ir esto a la estratosfera. Por otro lado si le sale mal va a ser una oportunidad perdida enorme en la apuesta por ambos superciclos. Un coste de oportunidad jodido de asumir


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> A ver, esto tendría sentido y lo que haría sería prorrogar la subida de la acción cosa que tampoco me molestaría ya que no soy impaciente, pero por otro lado no me fío demasiado de la tipa esta. Bueno por ahora voy a mantener a ver que pasa, aunque a corto plazo todo indica que la acción va a caer algo...



Joder nadie se fía de ella. Yo no me fío. Nadie lo hace. Por eso la acción está donde está. Si tuviera un CEO normal valdría 70 pavos esta acción ahora mismo


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (22 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues yo estoy pensando....comprar más jajaja
> 
> No joke. La tía va a ir a cuchillo con bulkers. Como tengamos superciclo ahí, más el de containers que le está financiando los bulkers, se va a ir esto a la estratosfera. Por otro lado si le sale mal va a ser una oportunidad perdida enorme en la apuesta por ambos superciclos. Un coste de oportunidad jodido de asumir



Sisi, realmente tiene mucho sentido, lo primero lo he dicho en caliente la verdad jajaj. Veremos como se comporta la acción esta semana que viene. En función de ello veré si me conformo como estoy o si quiero asumir más riesgo y amplío posición.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Sisi, realmente tiene mucho sentido, lo primero lo he dicho en caliente la verdad jajaj. Veremos como se comporta la acción esta semana que viene. En función de ello veré si me conformo como estoy o si quiero asumir más riesgo y amplío posición.



Yo tengo claro que quiero llevar más barcos. Si la semana que viene está parado el tema de las que cotizan o incluso bajan un poco, tendré que pensar que comprar. De momento voy hasta el culo de NMM, me quedan 200 zim que soltaré antes del papelasso, y llevo unas cuantas GOGL en el ISA, pero quiero meterle algo más, la cosa es donde. Tendré que tener una conversación con el bueno de @Value estos dias


----------



## Nenonak (22 May 2021)

No me lo puedo creer.

¿Otro offering? Venga ya hombre. -8% que se está comiendo en el after.


----------



## Witosev (22 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Hola. Tengo posición muy fuerte en NMM, posición fuerte en GNK, ambas con plusvalías latentes grandes y una posición más pequeña en DAC con un 15% de plusvalía latente.
> 
> Para mi es muy claro que NMM es el operador con mayor descuento. Cualquier métrica EV/Ebitd, PER fw, descuento s/NAV nos lo dice.
> El motivo de que sea tan barato está claro y tiene nombre y apellido de grIega. De todas formas es tanto el descuento sobre comparables que yo sigo muy tranquilo dentro.
> ...



Me autocito y me cago en la puta madre de la charo griega. Impresionante que lo haya vuelto a hacer tan rápido.
A Navios se llega llorado. Creo que a nadie nos pude coger de sorpresa la situación, todos estabamos sobre aviso de como actúa AF. 
Aunque se quiera buscar un punto de vista optimista "va a comprar buenos barcos etc." no hay por donde pillarlo. Nos diluye de manera salvaje e injustificada. Me remito a mi mensaje previo. Si realmente quieres hacer las cosa bien, sales a explicar lo que tienes entre manos, los recursos que necesitas, cuando se acaba el programa de aumento de flota y como le vas a devolver el dinero después a los accionistas. Por ejemplo puede salir y decir necesito 100 MM, para apalancarnos en 500 MM y comprar la flota de NM. Esto generará valor blablabla. La realidad, no veremos nada.
El tema gravísimo, además de la incertidumbre del uso y destino de fondos, es el hecho de que está vendiendo acciones como loca por debajo del NAV. En vez de poner la acción donde podía estar y después vender acciones, las está vendiendo con un 50% de descuento s/NAV. Eso lo único que quiere decir es que las está vendiendo a un agente que a ella le interesa. Es decir, le está entregando a alguien (Así misma o relacionados el valor oculto en el balance). Esto es criminal...pero podía pasar...y está pasando

Dicho lo cual, estamos cubiertos por el gran margen de seguridad con el que contamos, si nos comparamos con peers. Yo voy a reflexionar el fin de semana que hago con esta inversión porque voy cargadísimo, con fuertes plusvalías y no se si tiene sentido seguir, que por otra parte es lo que busca la griega. Desesperarnos y que otros se hagan con el juguete. Ahora se trata de evaluar las incertidumbres, la posibilidad de que nos siga diluyendo sin informar de nada y hasta donde puede caer esto. El lunes contad con un -15% por lo menos. A pensar cada uno si le pone el pecho a las balas o no.


----------



## Minadeperro (22 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Me autocito y me cago en la puta madre de la charo griega. Impresionante que lo haya vuelto a hacer tan rápido.
> A Navios se llega llorado. Creo que a nadie nos pude coger de sorpresa la situación, todos estabamos sobre aviso de como actúa AF.
> Aunque se quiera buscar un punto de vista optimista "va a comprar buenos barcos etc." no hay por donde pillarlo. Nos diluye de manera salvaje e injustificada. Me remito a mi mensaje previo. Si realmente quieres hacer las cosa bien, sales a explicar lo que tienes entre manos, los recursos que necesitas, cuando se acaba el programa de aumento de flota y como le vas a devolver el dinero después a los accionistas. Por ejemplo puede salir y decir necesito 100 MM, para apalancarnos en 500 MM y comprar la flota de NM. Esto generará valor blablabla. La realidad, no veremos nada.
> El tema gravísimo, además de la incertidumbre del uso y destino de fondos, es el hecho de que está vendiendo acciones como loca por debajo del NAV. En vez de poner la acción donde podía estar y después vender acciones, las está vendiendo con un 50% de descuento s/NAV. Eso lo único que quiere decir es que las está vendiendo a un agente que a ella le interesa. Es decir, le está entregando a alguien (Así misma o relacionados el valor oculto en el balance). Esto es criminal...pero podía pasar...y está pasando
> ...



En línea con lo que indicas de vender a un agente con algún tipo de interés, os dejo el enlace a la paco-web del broker encargado de hacer el offering:



S. Goldman Capital, L.L.C. — Recent Deals



Inactivo desde 2015. Sus únicos trabajos son con empresas de nuestra griega favorita. Que además se llame "S. Goldman" sólo mejora la historia.


----------



## jjh (22 May 2021)

Enlace a la publicación en la SEC:



424B5



2,5% de comisión de las ventas. Algun@ se va a garantizar una jubilación dorada.


----------



## Value (22 May 2021)

Pues nos han follado, ya que sin otro ATM la semana que viene habríamos superado los 40$ casi seguro.

Máxima depresión por mi parte, que hace 2-3 meses compré calls strike 30 vencimiento junio, pensaba que les iba a sacar una rentabilidad brutal pero con este ATM creo que tendré que cerrarlas empatando o ganando muy poco.

Para las acciones no es el fin del mundo, como dice @Witosev el asunto es que no sabemos para que quiere tanto dinero ya que esta señora nunca habla con claridad. Yo CREO que va a comprar TODOS los BULKERS de NM, espero una operacion MUY IMPORTANTE dado el cash con el que va a contar.

El NAV estaba entre 66 y 70$ el viernes bajará hasta los 62$ aprox si coloca todo el ATM nuevo en la zona 28-32$, el margen de seguridad sigue siendo enorme.

Personalmente no creo que venda acciones, como mucho venderé algo si puedo en la zona de los 31-32$ y lo cambiaré por PUTs. Creo que estos movimientos de ATM lo que hacen es limitar el upside a corto plazo.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (22 May 2021)

Mucho ha tardado , Yo me esperaba la ak allá ante la siguiente resistencia por donde vendí , all por 35 y pico .El de buy the dip que prepare talega . Esta mujer es de gustos finos y lujos ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues nos han follado, ya que sin otro ATM la semana que viene habríamos superado los 40$ casi seguro.
> 
> Máxima depresión por mi parte, que hace 2-3 meses compré calls strike 30 vencimiento junio, pensaba que les iba a sacar una rentabilidad brutal pero con este ATM creo que tendré que cerrarlas empatando o ganando muy poco.
> 
> ...




Ojo que tampoco podemos asumir que van a follarse el COP entero rait nau. Que igual la tía no tienen tanta prisa y espera unas semanas/meses y le va dando candela. Lo que yo creo que voy a hacer es no comprar más ahora mismo, porque visto lo visto lo mismo lo tenemos a 30 dentro de un mes o seis semanas, y con muchísima más información de cómo está el mercado de containers y los bulkers 

Si en un mes/6 semanas la acción está a 30 o menos y el mercado está de record en record (además entra la estacionalidad de los bulkers ya) pues me plantearé comprar más para que la griega me sodomice a gusto.

De momento la semana que viene si no de dispara el tema me planteo comprar danaos y una de bulkers que no sea NMM


----------



## CMarlow (22 May 2021)

Yo estoy planteándome rolar todo a DAC, DSX y SB. Tengo claro que va a usar todo el programa pronto y eso va a poner un límite fui fuerte al upside. Coste de oportunidad. Igual después vuelvo a entrar antes de que comience la fiesta. Se estará preparando para hacer volar la empresa cuando haga todo lo que quiere hacer?


----------



## Value (22 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo estoy planteándome rolar todo a DAC, DSX y SB. Tengo claro que va a usar todo el programa pronto y eso va a poner un límite fui fuerte al upside. Coste de oportunidad. Igual después vuelvo a entrar antes de que comience la fiesta. Se estará preparando para hacer volar la empresa cuando haga todo lo que quiere hacer?



Vender NMM a 0,4-0,5 NAV para comprar SB que está por enciam de 1,x NAV?

Yo no lo veo y más aún en una más que posible situación de ver el lunes a NMM bajando un 10% y a SB/DSX/Bulkers subiendo. Ten en cuenta que SB también tiene un programa de ATM funcionando e imprimiendo a fuego, lo que pasa que ahí el mercado lo ve "bien" porque está por encima de NAV. 

Danaos es otro asunto diferente, está barata sobre todo por su stake en ZIM. Peeero toda la "narrativa" del warchest que comentaron en la última call les ha penalizado mucho el "momentum" que tenía la acción.


----------



## CMarlow (22 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Vender NMM a 0,4-0,5 NAV para comprar SB que está por enciam de 1,x NAV?
> 
> Yo no lo veo y más aún en una más que posible situación de ver el lunes a NMM bajando un 10% y a SB/DSX/Bulkers subiendo. Ten en cuenta que SB también tiene un programa de ATM funcionando e imprimiendo a fuego, lo que pasa que ahí el mercado lo ve "bien" porque está por encima de NAV.
> 
> Danaos es otro asunto diferente, está barata sobre todo por su stake en ZIM. Peeero toda la "narrativa" del warchest que comentaron en la última call les ha penalizado mucho el "momentum" que tenía la acción.



Yo creo que al final lo que importa son los EPS. El NAV esta bien como métrica para valorar una empresa, pero si las arcas se van a llenar de dinero, como va a pasar con SB, los EPS y el PE creo que son más importantes. Al final es lo que te llevas como accionista.

NMM va a aumentar el NAV con la AK que va a hacer, pero los EPS van a disminuir. Al menos sobre el papel. Luego habrá que ver cómo resultan las inversiones.

A ver cómo viene el lunes. Me espero una apertura sangrienta, pero igual remonta un poco.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo creo que al final lo que importa son los EPS. El NAV esta bien como métrica para valorar una empresa, pero si las arcas se van a llenar de dinero, como va a pasar con SB, los EPS y el PE creo que son más importantes. Al final es lo que te llevas como accionista.
> 
> NMM va a aumentar el NAV con la AK que va a hacer, pero los EPS van a disminuir. Al menos sobre el papel. Luego habrá que ver cómo resultan las inversiones.
> 
> A ver cómo viene el lunes. Me espero una apertura sangrienta, pero igual remonta un poco.




No estoy de acuerdo en eso. La ampliación de capital le va a bajar el NAV PER share, precisamente porque hay más acciones y las emite por debajo del NAV. Si te preocupa el EPS, como la griega nos compre 10 bulkers con ese dinero, no nos vamos a creer en EPS que la pirata va a sacar. Ya solo con la operación de vender el containerships ese por 35 kilos va a tener un EPS guapo guapo en Q2.

Yo si algo he aprendido es a no actuar en pánico. El lunes se analiza todo y se piensa que hacer. Pero esta jugada es al menos a 2 años vista, hay que pensarlo todo bien y tomar decisiones sosegadas y repensadas


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

También @CMarlow entiendo que tú situación es diferente porque tú estás metido hasta las manos en esta empresa. Mi único consejo es que recapacites todo bien y tomes decisiones muy meditadas. Ya sabemos cómo funciona esta acción. El lunes bajara un 10 y hasta un 15% y parecerá que se acaba el mundo, y luego una semana después sin noticias te sube un 30% en Una semana.


----------



## Hastur (22 May 2021)

Es que asumimos que en algún momento la loca dejara de hacer esto y cuidara la acción? Quien te dice que luego no seguirá mas y mas creciendo porque sabemos que hay un potente incentivo a tener mas barcos por su parte y encima al 2,5% de comisión a hacer pirulas de estas porque a saber donde acaban esas comisiones....

Mi pregunta es....no hay un consejo que represente al accionariado? Nadie la puede tirar de las orejas ? No es logico que los accionistas intenten alinear su retribuccion a la cotizacion y no a fees ??

No me gusta como pinta esto pero yo ya lo dije, tengo 700 acciones que se van a la luna o a cero. Me la pela lo que pase en medio. Yo hasta 50 no pienso soltar ni una. Tampoco creo que compre mas si baja. De mi cartera loca especulativa ya estoy a full.....


----------



## Hombredepaja (22 May 2021)

AF en su línea.

Iros mentalizando de que vamos a empezar a comprar los tankers de NNA "porque estamos en el momento óptimo antes de que el ciclo se de la vuelta y es una gran oportunidad blablabla"


----------



## juanmas (22 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que es el COP?



Continuous Offering Program


----------



## NeoSetrakso (22 May 2021)

Tras mis dudas donde vendí todo hace un par de semanas, el lunes "bought the dip" y volví a meter +-25% de lo que tenía en barcos en Danaos (un 60%) y NMM (un 40%). Lo de Danaos por ahora ha salido bien pero lo de Navios no 

Ahora no sé muy bien qué hacer con NMM. Venderlo y olvidarse? Al final Danaos o ZIM me han dado muchas más alegrías y parecen empresas más estables. O incluso GOGL o SB.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> AF en su línea.
> 
> Iros mentalizando de que vamos a empezar a comprar los tankers de NNA "porque estamos en el momento óptimo antes de que el ciclo se de la vuelta y es una gran oportunidad blablabla"



Yo creo que toca saquear primero NM. Y yo no lo veo mal


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2021)

El viernes vendí unas pocas NMM y compré DAC. Antes de saber lo que nos iba a hacer la griega.
Voy muy cargado de NMM. A ver el lunes, miedo me da. En pánico no pienso vender.


----------



## juanmas (22 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo creo que al final lo que importa son los EPS. El NAV esta bien como métrica para valorar una empresa, pero si las arcas se van a llenar de dinero, como va a pasar con SB, los EPS y el PE creo que son más importantes. Al final es lo que te llevas como accionista.
> 
> NMM va a aumentar el NAV con la AK que va a hacer, pero los EPS van a disminuir. Al menos sobre el papel. Luego habrá que ver cómo resultan las inversiones.
> 
> A ver cómo viene el lunes. Me espero una apertura sangrienta, pero igual remonta un poco.



Yo no comparto la idea que el NAV vaya a aumentar con la AK, más bien todo lo contrario, salvo que hagas referencia al P/NAV. 

El COP tiene un único objetivo, rescatar NM de la situación financiera de cuasi quiebra y, si le alcanza, lo mismo le echa unos duros a NNA. Como los 100M$ no dan para tanto (es lo que vale un cape nuevo), que prepare el culete la flota NMCI para la venta de algunas unidades. Cuidado que si no es la venta de unidades containerships, la follada vendrá por más offerings en un futuro no muy lejano.

Los que aún tenemos acciones, será cuestión de tiempo que se recuperen. La follada es para los poseedores de calls a CP que salen del ataque bien jodidos.

El lunes es buena oportunidad para comprar opciones con descuento. El tema aquí será acertar en el vencimiento, o muy a corto o a muy largo.

Alguien con conocimientos podría calcular cuanto NAV/sh pesa la gestión de la hdp de Angeliki. Para mi no menos de (20%).


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Yo no comparto la idea que el NAV vaya a aumentar con la AK, más bien todo lo contrario, salvo que hagas referencia al P/NAV.
> 
> El COP tiene un único objetivo, rescatar NM de la situación financiera de cuasi quiebra y, si le alcanza, lo mismo le echa unos duros a NNA. Como los 100M$ no dan para tanto (es lo que vale un cape nuevo), que prepare el culete la flota NMCI para la venta de algunas unidades. Cuidado que si no es la venta de unidades containerships, la follada vendrá por más offerings en un futuro no muy lejano.
> 
> ...




Ojo que los últimos barcos que pillo de NM los pillo a precio razonable. Es decir, yo creo que la tía está más por joder NM que por joder NMM. Y el timing, según lo que compre, puede ser buenisimo en este momento del ciclo.

Y si es capaz de cerrar unos cashflows como los del containerships ese, y luego hacerle un lazo y venderlo, por mí que venda los 44 si quiere, porque fue una operación BRUTALMENTE buena


----------



## juanmas (22 May 2021)

No sé si alguno sigue a Gabriel Castro, ayer tuvo una interesante sesión en twitch en el sitio locosdewallstreet.

En el programa, a lo largo de 90mins Gabriel trata a fondo diversos aspectos de Teekay y GLNG, a quien interese abajo dejo el enlace.

En la parte inicial habla un poco de ZIM. Gabriel no la vé como inversión por encima de 42$, dá por sentado que cuando finalice el lockup a finales de julio, instituciones como DB venderán su participación. Queda por ver si DAC saldrá de ZIM y, en su caso, el timing.

Gabriel Castro en Locosdewallstreet


----------



## Hombredepaja (22 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojo que los últimos barcos que pillo de NM los pillo a precio razonable. Es decir, yo creo que la tía está más por joder NM que por joder NMM. Y el timing, según lo que compre, puede ser buenisimo en este momento del ciclo.
> 
> Y si es capaz de cerrar unos cashflows como los del containerships ese, y luego hacerle un lazo y venderlo, por mí que venda los 44 si quiere, porque fue una operación BRUTALMENTE buena



En NM ya no queda casi nada que rascar, la mayoría de los barcos que quedan forman parte de la garantía de los créditos o son sales&leasebacks con opciones de compra todavía no ejecutables.


----------



## Witosev (22 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Yo no comparto la idea que el NAV vaya a aumentar con la AK, más bien todo lo contrario, salvo que hagas referencia al P/NAV.
> 
> El COP tiene un único objetivo, rescatar NM de la situación financiera de cuasi quiebra y, si le alcanza, lo mismo le echa unos duros a NNA. Como los 100M$ no dan para tanto (es lo que vale un cape nuevo), que prepare el culete la flota NMCI para la venta de algunas unidades. Cuidado que si no es la venta de unidades containerships, la follada vendrá por más offerings en un futuro no muy lejano.
> 
> ...



A ver se supone que con los 100 sale a pedir deuda y juntará 300 o 400 MM. No es que compre a pero con los 100 MM, solo faltaba.


----------



## Witosev (22 May 2021)

Veo en los comentarios previos dudas con el NAV y el impacto de esta nueva empapelada griega. Voy a intentar exponer algo de luz con la poca información que tengo. 

El NAV por share estaba entorno a los 60 USD/sh. Vamos a suponer esta cifra orientativa, puede ser algo más o algo menos, porque desconocemos las acciones que emitieron asociadas al anterior ATM. En cuanto a acicones deberíamos estar cerca de los 22 MM. Vamos a suponer 21,7 MM de acciones. Tenemos un NAV total de 1.300 MM USDs. 
Es decir a cada acción, si se liquidaran los activos, le tocarían 60 USDs....Es decir, están cotizando a un 55% del NAV aproximadamente. Siendo el valor oculto pendiente de aflorar de (60-cotización (32)). El resto de compañías están cotizando a NAV o sobre NAV. Es decir, una GOGL estaría cotizando a "60 dólares" como comparable.

¿Que sucede con estas ATMs? Que le vendes acciones nuevas a un inversor x, que las compra y se hace copropietario de ese valor oculto pendiente de aflorar. Ese 45% de NAV que no se refleja en la cotización lo repartimos con los nuevos accionistas. Por eso es un "delito" emitir con tremendo descuento sobre NAV.
Por ejemplo GOGL que hizo una AK hace 2 meses, porque tenían opciones de comprar barcos, emitieron en un momento determinado en que la cotización había subido mucho y se había puesto sobre NAV. Esa operación es neutra para los accionistas antiguos y si los precios de mercado siguen subiendo acaba generando valor para los accionistas antiguos.

¿Cuale es el efecto para nosotros de esta ATM?
Situación actual: 21,7 MM acciones - 60 NAV x share --- 1.302 MM NAV total

Se emiten: 110 MM USDs --> Entra caja de 110 MM USDs ---> Suponiendo que las colocan a 30 USD/sh ----> 3.666.667 acciones nuevas

Situación post ATM: 25,3 MM acciones / NAV 1.412 MM NAV total ---> NAV x share: 55,6

Es decir pasamos de tener un NAV x share de 60 a 55,6 --> Caída del potencial del 7%

Eso es el efecto inmediato en el momento cero. A partir de ahí si ese dinero se usa en comprar barcos a valor de mercado y supones un super ciclo donde los valores de los barcos acaban subiendo mucho pues la operación acaba no siendo tan mala porque ese 7% lo recuperas a través de la rentabilidad extra que generas hacia delante con ese dinero y la deuda asociada a esos 110 MM.

------------------------------------------------------

El problema no es en si esta dilución, que como veis es contenida. Sigues teniendo un gran descuento sobre NAV a precios actuales. *Siguen siendo la mejor inversión por múltiplos en dry bulk, con mucha diferencia.* Por ejemplo $DSX que es una compañía bien dirigida ya ha subido mucho. Si rotas a acciones así cambias un riesgo (El del managment en NMM) por otro (valoraciones ya muy ajustadas y que necesitan que el mercado dry bulk siga tirando para arriba para que merezca la pena).
El problema es la incertidumbre que genera esta gestión y la falta de alineación de intereses. ¿Van a dejar de emitir acciones? ¿Cuando? ¿Y si cuando ya no de para más el dry bulk se pone a comprar tankers? ¿Y si lo único que le interesa a AF es comprar barcos para generar fees de movimientos corporativos y de gestión además de ser poderosa? ¿Y si nunca se cierra el gap NAV cotización y se acaba el ciclo bueno?
A mi lo que de verdad me preocupa es el desprecio por el accionista. Ya no es que tenga intereses distintos, es que realmente desprecia al accionista. Como dije en otros mensajes podían comprometerse con el valor de las acciones mínimamente. Fijaos como no informan ni del número de acciones ni del NAV total en la presentación del Q1. Perfectamente podían decir "vamos a vender 110 MM en acciones pero nunca por debajo de 40 usds, dado que el NAV es mucho mayor". Es decir, poner en valor SU acción, que además les permitiría conseguir más recursos. Y esta estrategia de comunicación al mercado no tiene costo para ellos ¿Por que no lo hacen? ¿Que interés tiene en regalar acciones de su empresa? Eso es lo que me hace dudar de todo en relación a la charo griega.

Estamos en una situación tipo DAC, pero más grave. ¿Por que DAC ha estado vegetando en los últimos meses? Pues porque han dicho que son una empresa "growth" y no de dividendos. Y que solo piensan en gastar el CF brutal que están generando. Eso en un sector como este asusta. Porque es un sector cíclico y los NAV suben...pero pueden bajar. Y si no haces caja como accionista cuando toca puedes no tener rentabilidad. Pero al menos en DAC hay mayor visibilidad y transparencia. Te informan del NAV/Share y te dicen cual es la estrategia (ahora mismo guardar el dinero porque los precios de mercado para comprar más están por las nubes). Es decir, informan y son parcialmente transparentes. En el caso de NMM...no tenemos ni puta idea a que están jugando, que quieren hacer con nuestro dinero...cero visibilidad para el accionista. Y eso hace que muchos inversores ni se planteen invertir aquí.


----------



## pandiella (23 May 2021)

soy novato y no se si estoy entendiendo lo de NMM
pero como puede ser legal algo asi? no es como si decidiese hacer un split de una accion por dos. pero en vez de que cada accionista que tenia 1 accion pasase a tener 2, el accionista siguiese con su accion y la señora esta se quedase con la otra


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Veo en los comentarios previos dudas con el NAV y el impacto de esta nueva empapelada griega. Voy a intentar exponer algo de luz con la poca información que tengo.
> 
> El NAV por share estaba entorno a los 60 USD/sh. Vamos a suponer esta cifra orientativa, puede ser algo más o algo menos, porque desconocemos las acciones que emitieron asociadas al anterior ATM. En cuanto a acicones deberíamos estar cerca de los 22 MM. Vamos a suponer 21,7 MM de acciones. Tenemos un NAV total de 1.300 MM USDs.
> Es decir a cada acción, si se liquidaran los activos, le tocarían 60 USDs....Es decir, están cotizando a un 55% del NAV aproximadamente. Siendo el valor oculto pendiente de aflorar de (60-cotización (32)). El resto de compañías están cotizando a NAV o sobre NAV. Es decir, una GOGL estaría cotizando a "60 dólares" como comparable.
> ...




Muy de acuerdo en todo lo que expones pero en el fondo ya sabíamos con es la pirata griega cuando entramos en esta empresa.

De primeras la ampliación aparece criminal pero para ser totalmente justos con lampirata, la tía ha sido la que mejor ha surfeado el ciclo en los últimos meses. Se ha quedado a un precio de.mierda los containers de la otra navíos con la OPA....justo cuando empezaba el superciclo. Ahora está pillando bulkers a full...cuando parece que empieza el superciclo. Que debería explicar lo que tiene en mente?, Sin duda. Pero sabemos que no lo hace. Y entramos a invertir en NMM sabiendo que no lo hace y sabiendo sus chanchullos?

Porque invertimos? Por un lado está el gap enorme con el NAV, pero al menos en mi caso está la parte de que siendo justos, lleva una sacada tras otra en los últimos meses la tía. Ahora con algunos de containers que surfea a spot incluso, como le metió un atraco criminal a alguien desesperado por uncontrato de largo plazo en un containerships, como hizo un paquetito con ese barco y se quedó 35 millonacos en mano, como se está quedando todas las opciones de bulkers de NM cuando sabemos que esos bulkers pueden valor ORO, como ya dijeron que teniendo gran parte del cashflow asegurado a través de los containerships van a ir a cuchillo con el dry bulk.

Me parece acojonante lo que está haciendo. Se ha enchufado 50 containerships medio by the face justo al inicio del superciclo de containerships, ahora parece que se puede enchufar 10 bulkers más justo al inicio de su superciclo. Sinceramente esto es una situación de riesgo, así que yo al menos le doy un voto de confianza con esta cantidad enorme de pasta que está juntando. 

Si la usa para comprar 10 bulkers pues me parecerá de puta madre, e incluso si se pilla una colección de tankers, quizás a uno o dos años vista es una sacada de polla tremenda de la griega si tenemos superciclo ahí, como es posible que pase 

En definitiva yo le doy tiempo y le dejó hacer. Es posible que acabe en sodomizacion de la griega, pero también es posible que siga con un allocation en barcos tremendo y esta acción en 2022/2023 este en 100/150 dólares. Y lo mismo es capaz de seguir con el momentum más allá si se compra una buena colección de tanques. Pero ahora toca comprar todos los bulkers que pueda


----------



## jjh (23 May 2021)

Un artículo en línea con las previsiones comentadas aquí sobre el ciclo de dry bulk:






Dry Bulk Market: Fundamentals Support New Rally After Latest Overcorrection | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide


A new rally could be on its way for the Capesize market, which could lead it to even higher grounds than its recent peaks. In its latest weekly report, shipbroker Intermodal said that “the dry bulk market’s counter seasonal surge so far into the first half of the year -in a sort of 2010 manner ...




www.hellenicshippingnews.com


----------



## CMarlow (23 May 2021)

Hola a todos. Bueno, después de darle muchas vueltas y pasarme todo el fin de semana reflexionando sobre el tema, he decidido darle otra oportunidad a NMM. Voy a esperar a los resultados del Q2 para ver qué dirección toma todo esto. Faltan un par de meses en el mejor de los casos.

Artículos como el que pone @jjh sobre la fortaleza del dry bulk me hacen pensar que el dinero bien empleado en ampliar la flota puede ser la mejor jugada posible.

Lo que más me mata es que AF no comunica la estrategia. No sabemos qué tiene en mente en realidad. Esa incertidumbre es la que causa el gran descuento del management. Vermos cómo acaba el tema.

Suerte a todos!


----------



## Schedule (23 May 2021)

Unless we indicate otherwise in the applicable prospectus supplement, we currently intend to use the net proceeds from this offering for working capital and general corporate purposes, including vessel acquisitions and other capital expenditure opportunities.

We have not determined the amounts we plan to spend for any particular purpose or the timing of these expenditures. As a result, our management will have broad discretion to allocate the net proceeds from this offering. Pending application of the net proceeds, we intend to invest the net proceeds of the offering in short-term, investment-grade, interest-bearing securities.

We may set forth additional information on the use of net proceeds from the sale of securities we offer under this prospectus in a prospectus supplement relating to the specific offering.



Yo seguiré confiando aunque si que es cierto que se echa en falta un poco más de transparencia con el accionista.


----------



## Hastur (23 May 2021)




----------



## NeoSetrakso (23 May 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Un artículo en línea con las previsiones comentadas aquí sobre el ciclo de dry bulk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pones el nombre de la tal Tamara Apostolou en Google y hasta el año pasado curraba en... Starbulk Carriers  

Si ya los analistas de cualquier banco de inversión tienen intereses ocultos cuando ponen un precio objetivo para un Amazon o Microsoft, lo de los barcos es otro nivel de mamoneo. 

Lo que da miedo de este sector es lo pequeño, poco transparente (como lo de NMM) y "todo" el mundo se conoce. Mintzmyer y los de Freight Waves siempre están de palique con toda esta gente.

Lo suyo será intentar sacar un buen profit de los barcos antes de que la cosa se calme y a otra cosa.


----------



## Halfredico (23 May 2021)

Ya nos la ha jugao la Angeliki? Yo oliendome algo así y con un 50% de mi cartera aquí.


----------



## CMarlow (23 May 2021)

Post analizando un posible escenario para el uso del dinero que AF está levantando





__





Can AF Bring NM From Zero To Hero ? (NYSE:NMM)


NMM took the market by surprise. Effect on NM.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Witosev (24 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pones el nombre de la tal Tamara Apostolou en Google y hasta el año pasado curraba en... Starbulk Carriers
> 
> Si ya los analistas de cualquier banco de inversión tienen intereses ocultos cuando ponen un precio objetivo para un Amazon o Microsoft, lo de los barcos es otro nivel de mamoneo.
> 
> ...



Así es. Es un mundo de piratas y de ratas donde te pueden robar la cartera fácil. Pero donde se puede hacer mucho dinero.
Mintzmyer sigue diciendo que es bullish y que el NAV estará en 70 al final del Q2. Este tiene información de primera mano pero es parte interesada. A saber.

Veremos mañana hasta donde la bajan y cuanto recupera. Veremos si solo salen minoritarios o también se mueven manos fuertes. Estoy seguro que bajará mucho pero tengo la corazonada de que acabará recuperando. Porque lo que yo creo es que la gente del mundillo conoce perfectamente lo que se trae entre manos y no entrarán en venta de pánico.


----------



## Value (24 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Así es. Es un mundo de piratas y de ratas donde te pueden robar la cartera fácil. Pero donde se puede hacer mucho dinero.
> Mintzmyer sigue diciendo que es bullish y que el NAV estará en 70 al final del Q2. Este tiene información de primera mano pero es parte interesada. A saber.
> 
> Veremos mañana hasta donde la bajan y cuanto recupera. Veremos si solo salen minoritarios o también se mueven manos fuertes. Estoy seguro que bajará mucho pero tengo la corazonada de que acabará recuperando. Porque lo que yo creo es que la gente del mundillo conoce perfectamente lo que se trae entre manos y no entrarán en venta de pánico.



Normal que estén tranquilos, esa gente llevará precio medio entre 7 y 15$. Aparte la situación en cuanto a los containers es tremendamente bullish a día de hoy.









Liners fixing ships from 2022 to 2026 at record rates - Splash247


Extraordinary container charter fixtures are filtering in that are unprecedented in the near 70-year history of containerisation. Broking reports show New York-listed Danaos Corporation has fixed two of its ships for four-year stints starting in the first quarter of next year. The 2006-built...




splash247.com





Por otro lado, sobre el ATM... mientras se gaste el dinero en Bulkers apalancandose parte no vamos a estar tan mal a medio plazo (los que tenemos acciones) de hecho probablemente si en verano tenemos los capes a 40-50K la acción tendrá que subir.

Desde luego yo si hubiese estado mucho más atento al momento que salió la información del ATM habría vendido a 32$ las acciones que compré a 27-28$ la semana pasada, pero ahora ya pues es tarde y me veo más cerca de ampliar en los 25s que de malvender en apertura hoy.




Personalmente creo que hoy puede ser un día interesante para mirar de vender alguna put con vencimiento a final de este año.


----------



## Hastur (24 May 2021)

Esto pinta que nos vamos a 25 ....


----------



## CMarlow (24 May 2021)

Además hoy los FFAs bajando. Todo se junta jaja


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hola a todos. Bueno, después de darle muchas vueltas y pasarme todo el fin de semana reflexionando sobre el tema, he decidido darle otra oportunidad a NMM. Voy a esperar a los resultados del Q2 para ver qué dirección toma todo esto. Faltan un par de meses en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> Artículos como el que pone @jjh sobre la fortaleza del dry bulk me hacen pensar que el dinero bien empleado en ampliar la flota puede ser la mejor jugada posible.
> 
> ...




Ando un poco desconectado... Veo a la gente muy plof. Que ha pasado con NMM?


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (24 May 2021)

A ver, si baja hasta 25 sí que voy a entrar con otro paquete


----------



## CMarlow (24 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ando un poco desconectado... Veo a la gente muy plof. Que ha pasado con NMM?



Han sacado otro offering de 110M de usd. Lo que equivale a sacar al mercado otros 3 o 4 M de acciones. La gente especula para qué quiere tanto dinero, ahora que le está entrando mucho cash y se puede financiar barato. Pero como nadie sabe las intenciones, hay desconcierto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 May 2021)

Yo NO voy a tocar nada. Ya voy bien cargado de NMM y no quiero caer en el error de sobreoperar sin parar. Si voy con la pirata minimo hasta 2023, me preocupa cero lo que haga hoy. Si baja a 22 amplio. Hasta entonces simplemente no hago NADA.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Han sacado otro offering de 110M de usd. Lo que equivale a sacar al mercado otros 3 o 4 M de acciones. La gente especula para qué quiere tanto dinero, ahora que le está entrando mucho cash y se puede financiar barato. Pero como nadie sabe las intenciones, hay desconcierto.




Ella AVISO claramente en la call de Q1. Iba a comprar barcos, barcos y barcos. Y los iba a pillar de dry bulk porque containers estan por las nubes. Donde hay una cantidad guapa de buenos dry bulks, de calidad y que salgan a ben precio? NM

Pues al 99% eso hara nuestra pirata favorita


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Han sacado otro offering de 110M de usd. Lo que equivale a sacar al mercado otros 3 o 4 M de acciones. La gente especula para qué quiere tanto dinero, ahora que le está entrando mucho cash y se puede financiar barato. Pero como nadie sabe las intenciones, hay desconcierto.



Ja, ja... los accionistas no sabemos si vamos en el barco con estos piratas, o somo la presa.... Más emoción!

Yo también las holdeo a full. Es lo único que me ha funcionado en bolsa para hacer cuatro perrillas

Buena suerte mis Caballeros de Fortuna!


----------



## CMarlow (24 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ella AVISO claramente en la call de Q1. Iba a comprar barcos, barcos y barcos. Y los iba a pillar de dry bulk porque containers estan por las nubes. Donde hay una cantidad guapa de buenos dry bulks, de calidad y que salgan a ben precio? NM
> 
> Pues al 99% eso hara nuestra pirata favorita



En el Q1 avisó de que iba a comprar barcos, pero no de que iba a vender acciones nuevas por valor de 285 M. Hay varios escenarios posibles (incluso que le haga un préstamos a NM en condiciones favorables). Ya veremos qué hace.


----------



## Halfredico (24 May 2021)

Debí hacerle caso al viejo cuando me dijo que no invirtiera en empresas dirigidas por una mujer.


----------



## Value (24 May 2021)

Por cierto, os dejo info bastante interesante.

Han abierto hasta justo esta tarde los trials de 14 días del servicio de Mintzmyer en SA, bastante recomendable para informarse de la situación actual de NMM. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que no requiere pagar nada, te das de alta en el trial y luego lo puedes quitar tranquilamente antes de que se te caduquen los 14 dias.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (24 May 2021)

Al final la apertura no ha sido tan desastrosa.

No ha bajado de 30 (aunque en el premarket el viernes sí que llegó a bajar). Está a precios del lejano 14 de mayo  así que calma.

A ver si se mantiene.


----------



## Hastur (24 May 2021)

Hombre el resto del sector sube como si no hubiese mañana ..... algo arrastrara eso


----------



## Witosev (24 May 2021)

Yo lo que no entiendo es esta estrategia de querer empapelar al personal sin vender la moto. Solo 800 mil acciones negociadas después de la estampida de gente asustada y rotura de SL a 30. ¿Cuánto le va a llevar colocar 3.000.000 de acciones o más a medida que baja el precio? Si es iliquida y todo el mundo ahora va a estar esperando antes de comprar.

Hay un hito importante y es que no han presentado los resultados de NM. Y tienen que estar próximos. Puede que ahí tengamos algo más de información.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (24 May 2021)

De SeekingAlpha




> @oakraid






> I would personally want her to buy back units, but I really don’t think that’s likely. If you recall in one of Nicks articles there is a very big incentive structure for distributions over a certain dollar amount where AF can get something like 90% of all distributions over X dollars a share. I can’t remember the exact numbers. This is basically the only thing that aligns AF’s interests with ours, but to achieve the hurdles would be very unlikely. She owns a huge stake in NM and as far as I can tell has not sold any units. She would not just cherry pick the best assets from NM and let it fail because that equity stake would be $0. If she can refinance the springing maturity debt she’ll be able to keep NM alive possibly (there are also the 2022 notes). If she can keep NM alive, there is a good chance that the equity will eventually appreciate (or at least not be worthless) and AF will be a lot richer. I think this is the more likely scenario. I also think this is the scenario that the market is pricing in. With NM’s market cap of about $150 million, the market certainly is pricing in heavy optimism for the company which I think is a bad thing for NMM.


----------



## Hombredepaja (24 May 2021)

Yo ni siquiera descarto que acabemos comprando NM a una valoración inflada o incluso comprando los IDR que ahora mismo no valen nada.


----------



## Value (24 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es esta estrategia de querer empapelar al personal sin vender la moto. Solo 800 mil acciones negociadas después de la estampida de gente asustada y rotura de SL a 30. ¿Cuánto le va a llevar colocar 3.000.000 de acciones o más a medida que baja el precio? Si es iliquida y todo el mundo ahora va a estar esperando antes de comprar.
> 
> Hay un hito importante y es que no han presentado los resultados de NM. Y tienen que estar próximos. Puede que ahí tengamos algo más de información.



Yo calculo que entre 2-3 meses teniendo en cuenta lo que ha tardado en quemar el ATM anterior. 

Los resultados de NM son super importantes respecto al tema de saber si han vendido más barcos a NMM.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> De SeekingAlpha
> 
> https://archive.is/o/Lx8yv/https://seekingalpha.com/user/35140205/profile?source=content_type:react|section:comment|section_asset:comment|first_level_url:article|content_id:4428292|comment_id:89011155



Hay una parte ahí que ese comentario no considera. La pirata dio un préstamo a NM de su money y...le obligó a poner las acciones de NMM que tiene NM de prenda. Así que si NM quiebra, de repente la pirata se gana muchísimas acciones de NMM by the face. Por tanto no está tan claro que lo mejor para la pirata sea salvar a NM. Quizás gane dejándola caer gane más de lo que pierda, gracias a quedarse las acciones de NMM


----------



## Witosev (24 May 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Yo ni siquiera descarto que acabemos comprando NM a una valoración inflada o incluso comprando los IDR que ahora mismo no valen nada.



No se me ocurre ningún motivo para que Charo quiera reventar a NMM para rescatar al zombie NM. Lo único que le puede interesar es sacar los activos libres de carga de NM y hacerse con el stake en NMM. Eso con la información que conocemos. NM acabará desguazada, seguro.
Lo que está claro es que este año acaba la restructuración de NM y NNA...y en cuanto se conozcan los detalles y haya incertidumbre de lo que se está haciendo, NMM va a volar. Siempre que el sentimiento del mercado siga siendo bueno.


----------



## CMarlow (24 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No se me ocurre ningún motivo para que Charo quiera reventar a NMM para rescatar al zombie NM. Lo único que le puede interesar es sacar los activos libres de carga de NM y hacerse con el stake en NMM. Eso con la información que conocemos. NM acabará desguazada, seguro.
> Lo que está claro es que este año acaba la restructuración de NM y NNA...y en cuanto se conozcan los detalles y haya incertidumbre de lo que se está haciendo, NMM va a volar. Siempre que el sentimiento del mercado siga siendo bueno.



Y siempre y cuando no haya hecho cosas que la benefician a ella pero no a los accionistas.


----------



## CMarlow (24 May 2021)

Hoy me he apuntado a la prueba gratuita de VIE y Mintmyer está muy quemado con AF y la política que está siguiendo NMM. Tanto es así que dice que ya no le va a dar visibilidad. El tema de las opciones le ha jodido bastante y está cabreado.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (24 May 2021)

Más SeekingAlpha



> Clearly not great news in the short term. My take:
> 
> - The long term prospects of NMM remain similar: a cash cow machine that is undervalued, just slightly less so today versus last Friday morning. Ship purchase amounts and the next 2-3 years of rates will determine if these ATMs add incremental value for NMM shareholders. Short term risk is elevated and shareholder trust has eroded further.
> - The quick turnaround time on the ATMs is alarming. It suggests, to me, an unforeseen development took place sometime since April 9 (the announcement of the $75m ATM) and now. Otherwise, why not combine them? A $185m ATM would have been a bigger shock in April. But my general belief is that “ripping the bandaid off” once is far superior to a multi-announcement approach. Is anyone certain a third ATM is not waiting for us in late June? I’m not.
> ...


----------



## NeoSetrakso (24 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy me he apuntado a la prueba gratuita de VIE y Mintmyer está muy quemado con AF y la política que está siguiendo NMM. Tanto es así que dice que ya no le va a dar visibilidad. El tema de las opciones le ha jodido bastante y está cabreado.



Yo he vendido casi todo NMM. Gracias que la subida de Danaos compensa 

Qué tickers PUMPEA? Ahora ya no los pone en Twitter.


----------



## Witosev (24 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy me he apuntado a la prueba gratuita de VIE y Mintmyer está muy quemado con AF y la política que está siguiendo NMM. Tanto es así que dice que ya no le va a dar visibilidad. El tema de las opciones le ha jodido bastante y está cabreado.



Es que a los que se habían puesto largos a través de puts los ha matado. Muchos se habían puesto hasta arriba en la última bajada a 28. Es lamentable lo que está haciendo la griega, apuñalando a los que le están calentando la acción e indirectamente consiguiendo recursos


----------



## KilianJornet (24 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy me he apuntado a la prueba gratuita de VIE y Mintmyer está muy quemado con AF y la política que está siguiendo NMM. Tanto es así que dice que ya no le va a dar visibilidad. El tema de las opciones le ha jodido bastante y está cabreado.



Mi humilde opinión es que operar con opciones dada su complejidad es un riesgo que él ha querido asumir, atribuyándole ya no solo un precio objetivo a la acción, sino una fecha para que se materializase ese precio. Y chico...si con una acción tan arriesgada haces eso, puedes salir escaldado. Así que no, no entiendo las quejas y el cabreo de Mintzmyer. Es más, si lo que queremos es maximizar beneficios, ¿por qué se ve con tan malos ojos que la griega arriesgue más?

Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, creo que somos mayorcitos para saber que poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta implica una muy mala gestión del riesgo. Y la realidad es que si alguien ha diversificado, hoy se va a acostar con la cartera en verde.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Mi humilde opinión es que operar con opciones dada su complejidad es un riesgo que él ha querido asumir, atribuyándole ya no solo un precio objetivo a la acción, sino una fecha para que se materializase ese precio. Y chico...si con una acción tan arriesgada haces eso, puedes salir escaldado. Así que no, no entiendo las quejas y el cabreo de Mintzmyer. Es más, si lo que queremos es maximizar beneficios, ¿por qué se ve con tan malos ojos que la griega arriesgue más?
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, creo que somos mayorcitos para saber que poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta implica una muy mala gestión del riesgo. Y la realidad es que si alguien ha diversificado, hoy se va a acostar con la cartera en verde.



Suscribo cada palabra que pones. De la primera a la última.


----------



## Value (25 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy me he apuntado a la prueba gratuita de VIE y Mintmyer está muy quemado con AF y la política que está siguiendo NMM. Tanto es así que dice que ya no le va a dar visibilidad. El tema de las opciones le ha jodido bastante y está cabreado.



+info de esto?

Porque yo no he visto nada del tema y sigo el tema muy de cerca.

Cabreado/indignado es normal que esté, yo también lo estoy jajajaja. El tema visibilidad, politica de AF y todo eso creo que o esta sacado de contexto o es falso.

En cualquier caso e independientemente de todo esto, no hay que seguir ni a Mintzmyer ni a Gabriel Castro ni a ninguno de estos ciegamente. Tenemos todos acceso a toda la información necesaria como para tomar decisiones por nosotros mismos.

El resumen es simple, la puta Griega nos ha follado... si no en vez de estar bajando hoy un 8-9% lo estaríamos subiendo igual que DSX o PANL.


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> +info de esto?
> 
> Porque yo no he visto nada del tema y sigo el tema muy de cerca.
> 
> ...



Hombre, ayer DSX, PANL, SB y hasta DAC subieron por el dinero que ha salido de NMM. Si todo fuese normal esas acciones no habrían subido tanto, no crees?

Con lo de que no hay que seguir a nadie sino que cada uno tiene que hacer su DD, está claro. Pero aquí hemos hablado a menudo de la opinión de Mintzmyer, por eso hice ese comentario.

Estos son los comentarios a los que me refiero


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Mi humilde opinión es que operar con opciones dada su complejidad es un riesgo que él ha querido asumir, atribuyándole ya no solo un precio objetivo a la acción, sino una fecha para que se materializase ese precio. Y chico...si con una acción tan arriesgada haces eso, puedes salir escaldado. Así que no, no entiendo las quejas y el cabreo de Mintzmyer. Es más, si lo que queremos es maximizar beneficios, ¿por qué se ve con tan malos ojos que la griega arriesgue más?
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, creo que somos mayorcitos para saber que poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta implica una muy mala gestión del riesgo. Y la realidad es que si alguien ha diversificado, hoy se va a acostar con la cartera en verde.



Sí, sí, está claro.


----------



## Value (25 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hombre, ayer DSX, PANL, SB y hasta DAC subieron por el dinero que ha salido de NMM. Si todo fuese normal esas acciones no habrían subido tanto, no crees?
> 
> Con lo de que no hay que seguir a nadie sino que cada uno tiene que hacer su DD, está claro. Pero aquí hemos hablado a menudo de la opinión de Mintzmyer, por eso hice ese comentario.
> 
> Estos son los comentarios a los que me refiero



Lo de la gente saliendo huyendo de NMM para entrar en DSX/SB/SBLK yo no lo veo claro del todo, basicamente porque NMM no es tan grande ni tiene tanto volumen. Creo que ha podido influir si, pero no de forma tan exagerada.

Claro tio, es lo que te decía.

Eso no es algo nuevo, él no recomienda ni CPLP ni NMM porque tiene al management calificado como C- si no me equivoco. Ni publicamente, ni en las artículos semanales ni nada.

Y poco más, si hoy sigue bajando pensaré de vender más puts.


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

Flex LNG sigue subiendo en Oslo un 6 - 7%. Ayer cerró en US en 14,9. Ha sido un cañón en las últimas semanas. Y aún le queda por subir para ponerse a precio. Equiparándola con TGP debería estar en 21. Lo mejor de todo es que el equipo directivo es sólido como una roca y tiene las cosas muy claras: beneficiar al accionista.


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

Ese es probablemente el gran handicap de NMM, la falta de transparencia. Luego puede que hagan cosas fantásticas a nivel negocio, pero la falta de visibilidad se traduce en pérdida de confianza por parte de los inversores. Por eso, en gran medida, es por lo que cotiza a un 50% NAV.


----------



## Value (25 May 2021)

Hoy puede ser un día dificil!


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

No está bullish, hasta que se ponga a 40 y venga con el ya os lo decía yo, del equipo de la griega desde chiquitito, que ya sabemos cómo van estas cosas...


----------



## juanmas (25 May 2021)

Jajajaj Tendríamos que pagarle a la Charo por la vidilla que le dá al hilo, de no ser por ella estaríamos aburridos contando los cuartos en la esquinita de la habitación.

Hoy la cosa viene tristona con los FFA bajando, el Oslo Shipping Index viene plano, con ligeras correcciones. Por sectores.

Bulkers: 2020 (0.9%) - BELCO 0.5% - GOGL (3.7%)
Tankers: HUNT (1.8%) - OET 0.2%
Gas: BWLPG (2.4%) - FLNG: 5.6%
Containers: MPCC 3.4%

Volviendo a nuestra griega favorita. 

Hoy el holding de la Charo presenta resultados a las 14:00, como parece que JM anda desencantado y Randy Giveans lo mismo sigue digiriendo las respuestas del call NMM; temo que no haya nadie con ganas de preguntarle a la AF de las narices cuales son sus planes respecto al conjunto MLP.

Me encantaría seguir el call, lamentablemente por horario no voy a poder, si alguien tiene ocasión de hacerlo, estaría bueno que pusiera por aquí un pequeño resumen, al menos la parte Q&R.


----------



## Value (25 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Jajajaj Tendríamos que pagarle a la Charo por la vidilla que le dá al hilo, de no ser por ella estaríamos aburridos contando los cuartos en la esquinita de la habitación.
> 
> Hoy la cosa viene tristona con los FFA bajando, el Oslo Shipping Index viene plano, con ligeras correcciones. Por sectores.
> 
> ...



Es el 27 creo los resultados de NM.

El asunto es que creo que no aceptan directamente eellos las preguntas, ese es el nivel de charismo de la Griega. 

Está clarísimo que nuestra amada/odiada Griega ha sido la que mejor rendimientos ha tenido en el sector en sus empresas NMCI/NMM desde octubre/noviembre del año pasado. Pero pfff, la verdad que no lo pone nada facil


----------



## juanmas (25 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Es el 27 creo los resultados de NM.
> 
> El asunto es que creo que no aceptan directamente eellos las preguntas, ese es el nivel de charismo de la Griega.
> 
> Está clarísimo que nuestra amada/odiada Griega ha sido la que mejor rendimientos ha tenido en el sector en sus empresas NMCI/NMM desde octubre/noviembre del año pasado. Pero pfff, la verdad que no lo pone nada facil



Jesús, que malo es hacerse mayor. Lo miré anoche en su IR y tomé mal la fecha. 

Miel sobre hojuelas el 27 08:30EST como un clavo escuchando a la charo y su CFO que tampoco tiene desperdicio.

Gracias por sacarme del error.


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

No, no lo pone nada fácil. A ver los resultado de NM. Pueden ser muy interesantes para tratar de ver cuáles son los planes que tiene.

Yo he tomado la decisión de hacer como Mintzmyer y seguir manteniendo las acciones pero dejar de "promocionar" NMM. Se acabó lo de buy de dip y rollos de esos jaja


----------



## Value (25 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No, no lo pone nada fácil. A ver los resultado de NM. Pueden ser muy interesantes para tratar de ver cuáles son los planes que tiene.
> 
> Yo he tomado la decisión de hacer como Mintzmyer y seguir manteniendo las acciones pero dejar de "promocionar" NMM. Se acabó lo de buy de dip y rollos de esos jaja



Hombre si aguanta a 30$ lo veo razonable el HOLD... pero si baja a la zona de 20-23$ sin noticias nuevas con SB/DSX en los 4$ yo me pongo a comprar como un animal.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

Igual te hace otra ampliación...y quizás esa tercera ampliación significa que comparado con hace un año NMM tiene 45 containerships mas, 20 bulkers más y lo mismo no sé cuántos tankers. Que parece que las ampliaciones las gasta en farlopa la griega. 

De momento se la saco comprando a precio de risa la de containers, y parece que si compra todos los bulkers buenos de NM y tenemos superciclo va a ser una operación que PARA El ACCIONISTA tendrá más valor que juntar un puñado de cash Danaos style. Aquí queda mucho partido


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

El BDI cayendo hoy un 2,5%






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y el New Contex subiendo una vez más





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de





Parece que se están firmando contratos plurianuales con unos rates increíblemente altos en portacontenedores.


----------



## Halfredico (25 May 2021)

Yo estoy por cargar danaos para no tener todo en manos de la puta griega.


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

Vaya leche se está metiendo todo el sector hoy!


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

Los iPads que estaban en el contenedor de al lado, a tomar por... lol









Explosion rocks X-Press Pearl, all crew evacuated as Sri Lanka prepares for the worst - Splash247


The situation on the deteriorated dramatically today. The three-month old, 2,700 teu ship, carrying 25 tons of nitric acid, caught fire on Thursday off Colombo Port with Sri Lanka deploying aircraft and navy vessels to assist in firefighting. This morning the vessel suffered an explosion, all...




splash247.com


----------



## Witosev (25 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Vaya leche se está metiendo todo el sector hoy!



La postura de los chinos, dando por culo con la subida de las materias primas está haciendo muchísimo daño. Hablando de perseguir la especulación y que no van a permitir precios altos. No afecta tan directamente al shipping porque la demanda sigue fuerte pero esos mensajes intervencionistas no gustan nada y el dinero sale del sector.
Además el mercado de capesize está tambien muy inestable. Los próximos dos-tres meses debería estar fuerte pero aquí cualquiera sabe que puede pasar.

Menudo momento a elegido la zorra para soltar la empapelada. La lleva clara para colocar ese papelón como no le de algo de certeza al mercado y el sentimiento hacia el shipping sea positivo. Hoy en la primera media hora apenas se ha transado papel.


----------



## juanmas (25 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Vaya leche se está metiendo todo el sector hoy!



Buen día para salir de compras. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Witosev (25 May 2021)

Muy importante la call del jueves de $NM. Tenemos ahí un rayo de luz. Esperemos que Charo y su CFO den algo de información y perspectiva al ATM desde el lado de $NM.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (25 May 2021)

Yo he pillado unas cuantas Danaos para bajar un poco el peso de drybulk, se me ha quedado un precio medio de 58 pavos, que tampoco está tan mal.


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Muy importante la call del jueves de $NM. Tenemos ahí un rayo de luz. Esperemos que Charo y su CFO den algo de información y perspectiva al ATM desde el lado de $NM.



Yo apuesto a que no van a soltar prenda. Y reportan en Q1, así que cualquier transacción que vayan a declarar ya estará recogida en la presentación del Q1 de NMM.


----------



## Halfredico (25 May 2021)

No está mal un -20% en 2 dias.


----------



## bandro (25 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Menudo momento a elegido la zorra para soltar la empapelada. La lleva clara para colocar ese papelón como no le de algo de certeza al mercado y el sentimiento hacia el shipping sea positivo. Hoy en la primera media hora apenas se ha transado papel.



Pues sí, ha elegido un timing cojonudo. 
Esta bajando todo, tanto bulkers como containers. No se si habrá podido influir negativamente la AK de Navios en el sentimiento generalizado del mercado hacia el sector, porque los rates no han bajado demasiado


----------



## jjh (25 May 2021)

Aún no sé si la griega es muy lista o todo lo contrario.

Si hubiera anunciado/juntado estas 2 diluciones en un solo paso estoy convencido que la acción valdría hoy más.

Por otro lado, desconozco que objetivo y estrategia tiene en su cabeza con NM y NMM. 

La bolsa es oscura y alberga horrores


----------



## NeoSetrakso (25 May 2021)

Cada día tengo más claro que los barcos son ideales para el trading diario. Estuve a punto de vender mis Danaos a 65 hoy a la apertura pero me dije... "da igual".... los habría podido comprar de nuevo a 61 horas más tarde. 



bandro dijo:


> Esta bajando todo, tanto bulkers como containers. No se si habrá podido influir negativamente la AK de Navios en el sentimiento generalizado del mercado hacia el sector, porque los rates no han bajado demasiado



Siempre suben y bajan a ritmo de los rates.


----------



## Minadeperro (25 May 2021)




----------



## Hastur (25 May 2021)

Las cuentas que hacéis esas de la dilución a mi me parece que no valen. A este nivel, y bajando 110 kilos o lo que sea el offering dan para muchas mas acciones y aun mas según vaya bajando la cosa. 

Van a sacar los kilos y la importa cero el valor de la acción. Nos van a diluir bastante mas de lo que calculabais.


----------



## Halfredico (25 May 2021)

Yo visto lo visto en cuanto suba un poco me piro para siempre. No me da confianza alguna la Anabel Alonso Griega.


----------



## Value (25 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Cada día tengo más claro que los barcos son ideales para el trading diario. Estuve a punto de vender mis Danaos a 65 hoy a la apertura pero me dije... "da igual".... los habría podido comprar de nuevo a 61 horas más tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> Siempre suben y bajan a ritmo de los rates.



OJO, que aunque hoy estén bajando los containers (a saber porq será) la situación de estos es tremendamente positiva... sobre todo después de la noticia de los nuevos charters de DAC desde 2022 hasta 2026.

Los bulkers están jodidos porque llevan ya dos días seguidos de bajadas fuertes los FFA. Supuestamente es por el tema de la presión que están metiendo los chinos para bajar el precio de las materias primas.


----------



## Witosev (25 May 2021)

A ver, esas cuentas no se pueden hacer así porque desconocemos el mandato que tiene el broker que está haciendo la operación. Por cierto broker que paree ser que debe ser de algún sobrino de la Charo.
No sabemos la urgencia que tienen, ni si tienen un piso en cuanto a precio mínimo. No sabemos nada. 
Me imagino que tienen que ir esperando a seguir haciendo caja en el negocio para juntar los recursos y hacer la operación. Por lo que igual no están tan apurados y esperan al teórico incremento de rates de las próximas semanas.

Desde luego si lo que quieren es maximizar los recusos, vender a derribo y ocultar información es la peor de las maneras. Por eso tengo un hilo de esperanza que digan algo el jueves.


----------



## Witosev (25 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> OJO, que aunque hoy estén bajando los containers (a saber porq será) la situación de estos es tremendamente positiva... sobre todo después de la noticia de los nuevos charters de DAC desde 2022 hasta 2026.
> 
> Los bulkers están jodidos porque llevan ya dos días seguidos de bajadas fuertes los FFA. Supuestamente es por el tema de la presión que están metiendo los chinos para bajar el precio de las materias primas.



Típica volatilidad del shipping. Pocos cash flows hay ahora más seguros que los de containers. DAC o la mitad de NMM son cash flows asegurados a niveles altísimos. Están cerrando rates a 4 años partiendo del 22 a cifras apoteósicas. 
Pero se trata de un sector muy volátil donde sale y entra dinero a espuertas y que llevaba muchos días subiendo. Y los FFA son aun más volátiles.
Al final los chinos están ahora echando un pulso pero a un precio u otro van a seguir demandando recursos y van a necesitar los barcos. Esto es cuestión de días que se regularice. 
Otro tema es el de NMM que a la hostia general de hoy hay que añadir el -10% de ayer. Dos -10% seguidos por obra y gracia de la perra griega. 
Los fundamentales siguen muy sólidos, si bien para las materias primas lo de China es un gran problema y por arrastre nos lleva a los del shipping.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (25 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> OJO, que aunque hoy estén bajando los containers (a saber porq será) la situación de estos es tremendamente positiva... sobre todo después de la noticia de los nuevos charters de DAC desde 2022 hasta 2026.



Porque bajan las capes. Siempre que bajan las capes bajan las acciones. Y al revés.


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

Sí, y justo 2 meses es lo que queda para que presenten los resultados del Q2. Vaya usted a saber qué nos encontramos para entonces.


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> A ver, esas cuentas no se pueden hacer así porque desconocemos el mandato que tiene el broker que está haciendo la operación. Por cierto broker que paree ser que debe ser de algún sobrino de la Charo.
> No sabemos la urgencia que tienen, ni si tienen un piso en cuanto a precio mínimo. No sabemos nada.
> Me imagino que tienen que ir esperando a seguir haciendo caja en el negocio para juntar los recursos y hacer la operación. Por lo que igual no están tan apurados y esperan al teórico incremento de rates de las próximas semanas.
> 
> Desde luego si lo que quieren es maximizar los recusos, vender a derribo y ocultar información es la peor de las maneras. Por eso tengo un hilo de esperanza que digan algo el jueves.



En el ATM anterior fueron vendiendo al 15% de media del volumen diario. Y creo que intentarán colocar todo antes del Q2, para hacer sus chanchullos. Pero a saber.

Y el jueves estoy convencido de que no dirá nada, sobre todo en lo referente al ATM de NMM, que es una empresa distinta a la que presenta resultados ese día. Pero ojalá que me equivoque!


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

Un par de cosas interesantes que dice Mintmyer en el foro de VIE:

I think the best container stocks, by far, are $DAC and $GSL. In dry bulk, $GNK and $DSX are the best values and most well rounded. $NMM gets you a super cheap entry into **both** of these markets, but the ATM is going to be a relative drag.

Typical peak container season is July-Oct/Nov pre holiday.
Dry bulk usually has a couple sets of runs, Spring, late-summer late-fall. Worst months are typically Jan-March.
Tanker peak is almost always Sep-Jan


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> OJO, que aunque hoy estén bajando los containers (a saber porq será) la situación de estos es tremendamente positiva... sobre todo después de la noticia de los nuevos charters de DAC desde 2022 hasta 2026.
> 
> Los bulkers están jodidos porque llevan ya dos días seguidos de bajadas fuertes los FFA. Supuestamente es por el tema de la presión que están metiendo los chinos para bajar el precio de las materias primas.




Hay un peligro con lo de DAC. Que el mytzmeyer este publique eso (a saber que intereses tiene en publicar cosas de danaos..) da la sensación de que los de danaos son los más listos del barrio y el resto de containers son gilipollas.

Cualquiera que tiene una mínima mente analítica sabe que si los de danaos están cerrando esos deals, perfectamente lo está haciendo también NMM o cualquier otra. Así que ese hype de vamos a comprar Danaos que mira que deals cierran es puro humo. Esos deals indica que el mercado está en ese punto. Si el mercado está en ese punto, está en ese punto para todos. Y la griega tiene 44 containerships o así hermosos como 44 soles.

Por tanto igual en vez de seguir el hype de danaos que son los "más listos" y entrar ahora a 60+, lo mismo hay que pensar en otras opciones, porque esos deals los puede cerrar cualquiera con containerships, porque básicamente hay clientes/mercado dispuestos a pagarlo


----------



## BABY (25 May 2021)




----------



## Halfredico (25 May 2021)

Casi 11% se ha dejao hoy, ayer 10. A mí me está destrozando.


----------



## Hombredepaja (25 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hay un peligro con lo de DAC. Que el mytzmeyer este publique eso (a saber que intereses tiene en publicar cosas de danaos..) da la sensación de que los de danaos son los más listos del barrio y el resto de containers son gilipollas.
> 
> Cualquiera que tiene una mínima mente analítica sabe que si los de danaos están cerrando esos deals, perfectamente lo está haciendo también NMM o cualquier otra. Así que ese hype de vamos a comprar Danaos que mira que deals cierran es puro humo. Esos deals indica que el mercado está en ese punto. Si el mercado está en ese punto, está en ese punto para todos. Y la griega tiene 44 containerships o así hermosos como 44 soles.
> 
> Por tanto igual en vez de seguir el hype de danaos que son los "más listos" y entrar ahora a 60+, lo mismo hay que pensar en otras opciones, porque esos deals los puede cerrar cualquiera con containerships, porque básicamente hay clientes/mercado dispuestos a pagarlo



La gestión de DAC me parece mucho más shareholder friendly que la de NMM.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> La gestión de DAC me parece mucho más shareholder friendly que la de NMM.



Ok muy bien, pero no tiene mucho que ver con lo que estoy diciendo.

Y el tiempo dirá si es mejor para el inversor sentarse en una montaña de dinero como Danaos, o gastar ese dinero en barcos antes de empezar los superciclos. De momento NMM le va ganando (en mi opinión) 1-0 a Danaos con la compra de todos los containerships por cuatro duros.

ah y curiosamente en ese momento todo el mundo decía que la griega estaba robando a los accionistas de NMM y diluyendolos y que no tenía sentido comprar containerships en aquel momento. Y mira dónde estamos ahora con los containerships


----------



## juanmas (25 May 2021)

Aleluya! la Charo lo ha logrado NMM P/NAV 0.39. Oportunidad histórica, *buy the dip. *


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 May 2021)

Me encanta leeros aunque entiendo la mitad de la mitad

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hombredepaja (25 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ok muy bien, pero no tiene mucho que ver con lo que estoy diciendo.
> 
> Y el tiempo dirá si es mejor para el inversor sentarse en una montaña de dinero como Danaos, o gastar ese dinero en barcos antes de empezar los superciclos. De momento NMM le va ganando (en mi opinión) 1-0 a Danaos con la compra de todos los containerships por cuatro duros.
> 
> ah y curiosamente en ese momento todo el mundo decía que la griega estaba robando a los accionistas de NMM y diluyendolos y que no tenía sentido comprar containerships en aquel momento. Y mira dónde estamos ahora con los containerships



Ya, pero los containers los compró en 2017, y ha tenido que venir una pandemia para hacer rentable la operación, porque antes del COVID NMM sólo había puesto dinero en NMCI y no había recibido nada porque los charters de los containers daban para pagar el OPEX, la amortización de la deuda y poco más.

Que en 2019 NMCI tenía una opción para comprar un portacontenedores de 10K TEUs propiedad de Capital Maritime y no fueron capaces de conseguir la pasta para pagarlo.


----------



## CMarlow (25 May 2021)

Vaya día. Mi cartera se ha dejado 53k euros hoy! Por suerte COIN contrarrestó un poco las bajadas


----------



## Cormac (25 May 2021)

El viernes me quité unas cuantas a 33'3 antes de la noticia y el lunes en la apertura vendí todo a 30'25. Mas de 1000 acciones.
La voy a seguir siguiendo porque confío en la acción y me ha ido bien con ella.
Seguro que vuelvo a entrar cuando todo esto se calme y oportunidad va a haber. Si ya era la mas barata, ahora lo va a ser mas.


----------



## BABY (25 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Vaya día. Mi cartera se ha dejado 53k euros hoy! Por suerte COIN contrarrestó un poco las bajadas



Tienes mis respetos.


----------



## Value (25 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hay un peligro con lo de DAC. Que el mytzmeyer este publique eso (a saber que intereses tiene en publicar cosas de danaos..) da la sensación de que los de danaos son los más listos del barrio y el resto de containers son gilipollas.
> 
> Cualquiera que tiene una mínima mente analítica sabe que si los de danaos están cerrando esos deals, perfectamente lo está haciendo también NMM o cualquier otra. Así que ese hype de vamos a comprar Danaos que mira que deals cierran es puro humo. Esos deals indica que el mercado está en ese punto. Si el mercado está en ese punto, está en ese punto para todos. Y la griega tiene 44 containerships o así hermosos como 44 soles.
> 
> Por tanto igual en vez de seguir el hype de danaos que son los "más listos" y entrar ahora a 60+, lo mismo hay que pensar en otras opciones, porque esos deals los puede cerrar cualquiera con containerships, porque básicamente hay clientes/mercado dispuestos a pagarlo



Precisamente por esto no me importa vender alguna put suelta de NMM, porque creo que el suelo lo puede marcar la solidez de los containers. Además, sabemos que la charo griega operativamente es muy buena, por lo que veremos renovaciones similares a las de DAC.







http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com//files/NMM%20Q1%202021%20earnings%20presentation.pdf



En la página 36/37 los tenéis todos. El Dedication se vendió por 34M y el Delight lo renovó hace 2-3 semanas con un charter muy bueno en precio pero no tan agresivo en duración. En cualquier caso por ahí nos queda mucho upside aún.




El problema con la jodida la Charo lo sabemos todos, nos está hundiendo la acción y aún no tenemos la certeza absoluta de para qué. Ojala lo comente en la presentación del día 27 pero yo lo dudo mucho.

Respecto a Danaos y GSL es que compiten en otra liga. Danaos aún toca las pelotas con lo del warchest, pero las renovaciones de contratos son buenísimas, la directiva tiene bastantes acciones y tienen 1/3 de su capitalización en acciones de ZIM que pueden vender a partir de Julio. GSL también pinta bien porque su política de dividendos debería atraer al accionista retail + le vence casi la mitad de la flota en los próx 12 meses.

Y eso es todo, yo no entiendo la bajada de los containers hoy y creo que es un buen momento para meter algo en el sector.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Ya, pero los containers los compró en 2017, y ha tenido que venir una pandemia para hacer rentable la operación, porque antes del COVID NMM sólo había puesto dinero en NMCI y no había recibido nada porque los charters de los containers daban para pagar el OPEX, la amortización de la deuda y poco más.
> 
> Que en 2019 NMCI tenía una opción para comprar un portacontenedores de 10K TEUs propiedad de Capital Maritime y no fueron capaces de conseguir la pasta para pagarlo.




NMCI no lo compro en 2017, lo compro en 2020 use materializó en 2021 si no recuerdo mal. Y diluyó para ello. Y a la gente le parecio fatal. Y la gente decía que solo le interesaba salvar el imperio navíos. Y la gente decía que solo quería más barcos por las comisiones.

No he visto a nadie que decía eso venir a decir, sabes que pirata? Que olé tus ovarios, te la sacaste bien sacada


----------



## Witosev (26 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Vaya día. Mi cartera se ha dejado 53k euros hoy! Por suerte COIN contrarrestó un poco las bajadas




Estamos igual hermano.  (aunque yo no tengoCOIN)
Aquí se holdea también jajajaja


----------



## bientop (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> NMCI no lo compro en 2017, lo compro en 2020 use materializó en 2021 si no recuerdo mal. Y diluyó para ello. Y a la gente le parecio fatal. Y la gente decía que solo le interesaba salvar el imperio navíos. Y la gente decía que solo quería más barcos por las comisiones.
> 
> No he visto a nadie que decía eso venir a decir, sabes que pirata? Que olé tus ovarios, te la sacaste bien sacada



Creo que son estas las fechas...

MONACO, *Nov. 16, 2020* (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Navios Maritime Containers L.P. (“Navios Containers”) (NASDAQ: NMCI), an owner and operator of container vessels, announced today that its board of directors has received a proposal from Navios Maritime Partners L.P. (“Navios Partners”) (NYSE:NMM) pursuant to which Navios Partners would acquire the outstanding common units of Navios Containers not already owned by Navios Partners.









Navios Maritime Containers L.P. Receives Merger Proposal from Navios Maritime Partners L.P.


MONACO, Nov. 16, 2020 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Navios Maritime Containers L.P. (“Navios Containers”) (NASDAQ: NMCI), an owner and operator of container...




www.globenewswire.com





MONACO, *April 01, 2021* (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Navios Maritime Partners L.P. (“Navios Partners”) (NYSE: NMM) announced that it completed the acquisition of Navios Maritime Containers L.P. (“Navios Containers”) (NASDAQ: NMCI). As of the close of the market on March 31, 2021, Navios Containers’ common units were no longer listed for trading on NASDAQ.









Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Completes Acquisition of Navios Maritime Containers L.P.


MONACO, April 01, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Navios Maritime Partners L.P. (“Navios Partners”) (NYSE: NMM) announced that it completed the acquisition of...




www.globenewswire.com





Abro petición de volver a llamarla AF o la Pirata en vez de tanta charía, al menos de momento


----------



## Witosev (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> NMCI no lo compro en 2017, lo compro en 2020 use materializó en 2021 si no recuerdo mal. Y diluyó para ello. Y a la gente le parecio fatal. Y la gente decía que solo le interesaba salvar el imperio navíos. Y la gente decía que solo quería más barcos por las comisiones.
> 
> No he visto a nadie que decía eso venir a decir, sabes que pirata? Que olé tus ovarios, te la sacaste bien sacada



Es como dices. Compró containers desde 2020 hasta la absorción de NMCI y tanto las compras previas como la fusión fueron pelotazos brutales, tanto para los accionistas de NMCI como para los de NMM dado que se hicieron con la flota containers de NMCI a valores de mercado de diciembre (la fusión tomó valores de diciembre aunque se ejecutara más adelante) y esos activos de diciembre a abril que se ejecutó la fusión no hicieron más que subir y lo siguen haciendo. Eso es así y en su momento fue muy discutida tanto la fusión como la compra de containers cuando parecía que se acababa el mundo.
Y son estos escenarios los que permiten pegar buenos pelotazos en NAVIOS teniendo si, mucho riesgo. El que invirtió en NMCI multiplicó X10 en medio año. y En NMM se ha podido multiplicar X5. Y eso te lo da que NAVIOS siempre cotiza con descuentos por el oscurantismo de Charo, pero valor ha creado a los accionistas y mucho en el último año.
Navios es riesgo y es agresividad. El que quieran prudencia y visibilidad de la rentabilidad que invierta en negocios simples como TGP, como hice yo muchos meses.
Yo soy muy crítico con Charo y con su política de relación con los inversores, como habéis visto. Pero eso no quita de que sepa que es una grandísima directiva de este negocio en términos operativos. Que es de los mejores en cuanto a manejar flota y charters. Y eso es una fuente de valor brutal para el accionista. Es decir, no es una delincuente que se dedique a hacer fraude. El único problema lo tenemos en que no tengamos los intereses alineados en un momento puntual o estratégicamente en un negocio.
Yo sigo LONG en NMM. La posible dilución del ATM ya está más que descontada en estos dos días y sigue siendo muchísimo más barato comparar hoy NMM que cualquier otro actor del mercado. Incluso con dilución a valores de hoy, invertir en shipping a través de NMM es un 50% más barato que a través del resto de bulkers. Eso si, el que no crea en el ciclo del dry bulk que salga por patas. Pero vender NMM para comprar DSX o ZIM, por ejemplo, la verdad que no lo veo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Es como dices. Compró containers desde 2020 hasta la absorción de NMCI y tanto las compras previas como la fusión fueron pelotazos brutales, tanto para los accionistas de NMCI como para los de NMM dado que se hicieron con la flota containers de NMCI a valores de mercado de diciembre (la fusión tomó valores de diciembre aunque se ejecutara más adelante) y esos activos de diciembre a abril que se ejecutó la fusión no hicieron más que subir y lo siguen haciendo. Eso es así y en su momento fue muy discutida tanto la fusión como la compra de containers cuando parecía que se acababa el mundo.
> Y son estos escenarios los que permiten pegar buenos pelotazos en NAVIOS teniendo si, mucho riesgo. El que invirtió en NMCI multiplicó X10 en medio año. y En NMM se ha podido multiplicar X5. Y eso te lo da que NAVIOS siempre cotiza con descuentos por el oscurantismo de Charo, pero valor ha creado a los accionistas y mucho en el último año.
> Navios es riesgo y es agresividad. El que quieran prudencia y visibilidad de la rentabilidad que invierta en negocios simples como TGP, como hice yo muchos meses.
> Yo soy muy crítico con Charo y con su política de relación con los inversores, como habéis visto. Pero eso no quita de que sepa que es una grandísima directiva de este negocio en términos operativos. Que es de los mejores en cuanto a manejar flota y charters. Y eso es una fuente de valor brutal para el accionista. Es decir, no es una delincuente que se dedique a hacer fraude. El único problema lo tenemos en que no tengamos los intereses alineados en un momento puntual o estratégicamente en un negocio.
> Yo sigo LONG en NMM. La posible dilución del ATM ya está más que descontada en estos dos días y sigue siendo muchísimo más barato comparar hoy NMM que cualquier otro actor del mercado. Incluso con dilución a valores de hoy, invertir en shipping a través de NMM es un 50% más barato que a través del resto de bulkers. Eso si, el que no crea en el ciclo del dry bulk que salga por patas. Pero vender NMM para comprar DSX o ZIM, por ejemplo, la verdad que no lo veo.



Muy de acuerdo con lo que dices.

Yo es que lo que no entiendo es la gente que se pone siempre en lo peor con la pirata...y sigue teniendo acciones de la empresa.

Es que no lo entiendo. Es como si entro al Santander y me quejo de las.mil diluciones de los botinws o entro en Biogen y me quejo de que no dan dividendos. Cuando entras en esas empresas ya sabes que eso es así.

La pirata ya dijo hace meses que no iba a parar de comprar barcos. Ahora se abre lamposibilidad con esta potencial ampliación de 110 millones a comprar barcos...que es lo que dijo que iba a hacer 

Pero todo es drama, la gente aquí ya sabe que va a joder al accionista de NMM, la gente ya sabe que va a salvar NM, la gente ya sabe que va a comprar los barcos por encima del precio de mercado, la gente ya sabe que va a gastar los 110 millones en dos semanas.

Estas cosas no se miran día a día como si esto fuera la semana de los Alpes en el tour de Francia. Dejar pasar unas semanas/meses y veremos qué hace, pero ponerse en el peor supuesto...y a la vez aguantar dentro de la empresa, sinceramente no lo entiendo.

Yo si sé que esta tía usa ese dinero para claramente joder en mi opinión a NMM a medio plazo me voy de la empresa mañana a primera hora, lo que sobran son empresas para.invertir.

Yo he estado dentro de empresas como EH o Triterras y en cuanto me han olido mal me he salido por patas al instante, no me he quedado a decir que si el CEO esto o lo otro.

Simplemente una reflexión que dejó ahí. Dejemos a la griega hacer y luego vengamos aquí a criticarla o alabarla, pero montar este drama enorme por esto ahora mismo, tampoco lo veo.


----------



## Nenonak (26 May 2021)

En la cuenta de mi mujer llevo NMM bastante rojo (-20%) y la verdad es que duele más que mi propio dinero. Compré literalmente el techo.

Se agradecen este tipo de mensajes para los que no sabemos analizar empresas ni un 1% de la profundidad con que lo hacéis.

Tanto hablar de la Charo Griega (hasta que no vea las NMM en positivo para mí va a seguir siendo Charo), he echado un vistazo a la página de Wikipedia y esta mujer desde luego tonta no es. Ha sido analista en Wall St y ha estudiado en Columbia. Es la cuarta generación de armadores en su familia, y ha sido nombrada la decimoprimera persona más influyente en el mundo del shipping.

Confiemos en ella, su suerte será la nuestra.





__





Angeliki Frangou - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## CMarlow (26 May 2021)

Nenonak dijo:


> En la cuenta de mi mujer llevo NMM bastante rojo (-20%) y la verdad es que duele más que mi propio dinero. Compré literalmente el techo.
> 
> Se agradecen este tipo de mensajes para los que no sabemos analizar empresas ni un 1% de la profundidad con que lo hacéis.
> 
> ...



La cuestión a debate no es si es tonta o no, es si las actuaciones que hace, que son exclusivamente en beneficio de sus intereses, pueden alinearse con los intereses de los accionistas o no. No es ni tan siquiera una cuestión ética.


----------



## CMarlow (26 May 2021)

En este artículo sobre el BDI (interesante por el contexto que dibuja) ponen este gráfico




Y dicen:

The big question is, what happens if the seasonal pattern is maintained? To which the answer is, the BDI will go through 4,000 and keep going. Moreover, given the market fundamentals, it could well keep going into 2022. This in fact is what our model currently predicts – and has been predicting since Q1 2020.





__





Baltic Dry Index to Push Through 4,000 points? | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide


Commodity markets were shaken over the weekend when news got out about the Chinese government warning “speculators” and “hoarders” in commodity markets about price fixing activities. But let’s be clear, the Chinese authority, the National Development and Reform Commission, has been making vague...




www.hellenicshippingnews.com


----------



## Mesmer (26 May 2021)

Nenonak dijo:


> En la cuenta de mi mujer llevo NMM bastante rojo (-20%) y la verdad es que duele más que mi propio dinero. Compré literalmente el techo.
> 
> Se agradecen este tipo de mensajes para los que no sabemos analizar empresas ni un 1% de la profundidad con que lo hacéis.
> 
> ...



Estoy en la misma situación compré en 33 y está la mar turbulenta. Solidaridad sobre todo por lo de tu mujer, auch!

Quiero agradeceros toda la información que compartís, sobre todo, CMarlow y Value, me entero de entre el 25% y el 55% de lo que comentáis pero creo que me hago un dibujito de la situación. Arriba/Abajo, gracias por tus valiosas opiniones, coincido contigo en dos cosas fundamentales, malo vender en pánico y malo no salirse si crees que una gestión no lleva a buen puerto. 

Confío en nuestra Angeliki del Egeo, está luchando por los intereses de su familia y a largo plazo entiendo que me veré beneficiado como inversor, la más tonta de la clase no parece, yo me dejo hacer. El tiempo dirá.


----------



## juanmas (26 May 2021)

Bueno, bueno, que jornada! 25/05/2021 memorable.

Me temo que hoy va a ser más de lo mismo, aunque la corrección no será tan intensa, al menos eso espero.

Oslo Shipping Index PR (1.38%), componentes:

Bulkers: 2020 (3.7%) - BELCO (3.7%) - GOGL (3.7%)
Tankers: FRO (0.97%) - HUNT (0.6%) - OET (1.3%)
Gas: BWLPG (2.3%) - FLNG 1.65%
Containers: MPCC (0.6%)

La política China de contención en los precios de las materias primas y la debilidad de los FFA seguirá provocando inestabilidad hasta mediados de junio, fecha a partir de la cual se prevé recuperación del spot. La flota más afectada será especialmente los grandes graneleros de transporte mineral de hierro, carbón => Panamax (2020). La flota de menor porte, graneleros dedicados al transporte de maiz, soja, etc. =< Ultramaxes (PANL), no se verá especialmente afectada.

Los fundamentales siguen vigentes y la tendencia a largo plazo muy positiva. (@cleaves, @breakwave)





China ha importado muy fuerte en el Q1 y sus inventarios de mineral de hierro están muy recuperados, pero tienen que seguir produciendo a ritmo acelerado para mantener su expansiva política de obra pública. El tema es cuanto tiempo le interesa mantener el pulso, hasta que sus inventarios de mineral mermen significativamente. Lo mismo vale para el carbón.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La cuestión a debate no es si es tonta o no, es si las actuaciones que hace, que son exclusivamente en beneficio de sus intereses, pueden alinearse con los intereses de los accionistas o no. No es ni tan siquiera una cuestión ética.



Lo de NMCI no fue en beneficio de los accionistas de NMM? Primera noticia.

tienes razón, para que querría comprar a precio de mierda (a día de hoy) 40+ containerships...justo antes del superciclo de containerships. #lagrieganosroba


----------



## Value (26 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, que jornada! 25/05/2021 memorable.
> 
> Me temo que hoy va a ser más de lo mismo, aunque la corrección no será tan intensa, al menos eso espero.
> 
> ...



Ha presentado BELCO, han puesto una buena política de divis aunque por otro lado su charters medios no me han entusiasmado. 



Por otro lado, hay que mirarse esa que pasásteis de taylormaritime que la IPO es esta semana. En el mejor de los casos podríamso tener un nuevo "ZIM" porque los rates de bulkers están pasándolo mal esta semana.





__





Taylor Maritime - Commercial Management


Taylor Maritime is a privately owned ship management company providing a full range of services to its principals. Founded in 2014 by Edward Buttery, Taylor Maritime is firmly anchored in the global shipping industry.




www.taylormaritime.com


----------



## CMarlow (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo de NMCI no fue en beneficio de los accionistas de NMM? Primera noticia.
> 
> tienes razón, para que querría comprar a precio de mierda (a día de hoy) 40+ containerships...justo antes del superciclo de containerships. #lagrieganosroba



Sí @arriba/abajo , la clave de mi idea es la alineación de intereses. Diluir a 0,5 NAV para comprar a 1 NAV, con todo el dinero que le está entrando, pues no parece que sea la mejor de las opciones. Aunque haya superciclo. Sobre todo cuando podría perfectamente hacer que la acción suba y, en todo caso, hacer el ATM en ese momento, con una dilución mucho menor. Pero lo más probable es que esté forzada a hacerlo ahora por la situación de NM y NNA. Si estas operaciones al final resultan beneficiosas para el accionista de NMM, pues fantástico (y eso es lo que esperamos los que mantenemos la posición), pero prima los intereses personales de AF y en sí no se puede decir que sea un buen asset allocation para NMM. Es mi opinión y me gustaría estar equivocado. A ver si mañana desvelamos un poco más de información.


----------



## Value (26 May 2021)

¿Otro día ROJO FUEGO en Bulkers? A ver si los containers suben al menos


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí @arriba/abajo , la clave de mi idea es la alineación de intereses. Diluir a 0,5 NAV para comprar a 1 NAV, con todo el dinero que le está entrando, pues no parece que sea la mejor de las opciones. Aunque haya superciclo. Sobre todo cuando podría perfectamente hacer que la acción suba y, en todo caso, hacer el ATM en ese momento, con una dilución mucho menor. Pero lo más probable es que esté forzada a hacerlo ahora por la situación de NM y NNA. Si estas operaciones al final resultan beneficiosas para el accionista de NMM, pues fantástico (y eso es lo que esperamos los que mantenemos la posición), pero prima los intereses personales de AF y en sí no se puede decir que sea un buen asset allocation para NMM. Es mi opinión y me gustaría estar equivocado. A ver si mañana desvelamos un poco más de información.



Tú dijiste que las actuaciones que hace las hace exclusivamente en base a sus intereses. Y te repito, lo de NMCI no beneficio brutalmente a los accionistas de NMM? No se diluyó de aquella a 0.5 NAV o por ahí? Creó esa dilución valor a día de hoy? Ya te contesto yo a eso, por un putisimo tubo.

Pero por supuesto vamos a pensar mal de la griega, aunque a muchos os haya hecho ganar una montaña de dinero so far. Nos quedamos dentro pero decimos que la pirata lo hace todo mal y nos quiere violar. Sigo sin entenderlo.

No sé si estáis considerando la opcionabilidad aquí. Es decir ella tiene sus cálculos de que necesita X millones para comprar los bulkers de NM. Solo ella sabe CUÁNDO se puede cerrar ese deal y cuando tiene que soltar la pasta. Ella habrá hecho sus cálculos de con el mercado actual cuánta pasta tendrá ese dia. Lo mismo no necesita los 110 millones enteros y solo una fracción, pero claro hay cosas que no dependen de ella. Es decir si la tía es capaz de empaquetar dos containerships por 35 millones como hizo con el anterior (esto es un ejemplo/hipótesis), pues la necesidad de la pasta de la ampliación probablemente se reduzca mucho.

En definitiva que la tía pide 110 millones pero no significa que necesite los 110 millones, ni que se ponga a conseguirlos desde esta misma semana como una loca. Esto le da opcionabilidad, lo cual es verdaderamente positivo en cualquier tipo de empresa.


----------



## Value (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tú dijiste que las actuaciones que hace las hace exclusivamente en base a sus intereses. Y te repito, lo de NMCI no beneficio brutalmente a los accionistas de NMM? No se diluyó de aquella a 0.5 NAV o por ahí? Creó esa dilución valor a día de hoy? Ya te contesto yo a eso, por un putisimo tubo.
> 
> Pero por supuesto vamos a pensar mal de la griega, aunque a muchos os haya hecho ganar una montaña de dinero so far. Nos quedamos dentro pero decimos que la pirata lo hace todo mal y nos quiere violar. Sigo sin entenderlo.
> 
> ...



Todo esto sin tener en cuenta la teoría magufa de que para que ella se quede todas las acciones que tiene NM de NMM debe estar la cotización de NMM por debajo de los 29-30$ aprox una vez colapse NM y vaya a bancarrota (debería ser antes de septiembre de este año).

Ya sabes como funciona esto, el precio crea la narrativa. Ahora con el BDI bajando varias sesiones seguidas + el ATM pues parece esto el fin del mundo. Que falso tampoco es, estabamos a 34$ el viernes y hoy miercoles vamos rumbo a los 25$.


----------



## CMarlow (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tú dijiste que las actuaciones que hace las hace exclusivamente en base a sus intereses. Y te repito, lo de NMCI no beneficio brutalmente a los accionistas de NMM? No se diluyó de aquella a 0.5 NAV o por ahí? Creó esa dilución valor a día de hoy? Ya te contesto yo a eso, por un putisimo tubo.
> 
> Pero por supuesto vamos a pensar mal de la griega, aunque a muchos os haya hecho ganar una montaña de dinero so far. Nos quedamos dentro pero decimos que la pirata lo hace todo mal y nos quiere violar. Sigo sin entenderlo.
> 
> ...



Sí, y reitero que creo que AF actúa exclusivamente en base a sus intereses. Si los intereses de AF coinciden con los de los inversores, como a veces pasa por supuesto, pues fantástico. Si no... pues no hay nada que hacer.

Cuando NMM compró NMCI el mercado era muy distinto a lo que es hoy en día. No se puede hacer una analogía directa: los barcos eran sensiblemente más baratos que lo que son hoy en día (y seguirán subiendo), y a NMM no le entraba cash flow a espuertas, como le está entrando ahora.

No es todo blanco o negro como tú lo planteas. Yo abrí este hilo porque creía, y creo (por eso sigo dentro), que hay mucho valor por generar. Pero eso no quiere decir que no pueda pensar que hay cosas que no las hace buscando el mayor beneficio del accionista. Creo que al final ganaré más dinero del que ya he ganado hasta ahora (mi precio medio de compra es 17,63 y llevo 12.500 acciones), y por eso sigo dentro, pero la forma en la que esta mujer actúa es una puta tortura!

Lo de la opcionabilidad de offering, pues qué quieres que te diga... Ya viste lo que pasó con el anterior. Y vamos, me sorprendería mucho que no fuese lo mismo con este. Y hasta no me sorprendería que hubiese un tercer ATM cuando este se termine! Como no sabemos las intenciones de AF, todo puede pasar. Escenarios hay multiples y variados, y para todos los gustos, oiga.


----------



## no_me_consta (26 May 2021)

200k llevas, que pobre soy.

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nenonak (26 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> ¿Otro día ROJO FUEGO en Bulkers? A ver si los containers suben al menos



Tiene pinta, sí.


----------



## Hombredepaja (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> NMCI no lo compro en 2017, lo compro en 2020 use materializó en 2021 si no recuerdo mal. Y diluyó para ello. Y a la gente le parecio fatal. Y la gente decía que solo le interesaba salvar el imperio navíos. Y la gente decía que solo quería más barcos por las comisiones.
> 
> No he visto a nadie que decía eso venir a decir, sabes que pirata? Que olé tus ovarios, te la sacaste bien sacada



Vamos a ver, NMCI la creó NMM en 2017 para comprar la flota de containers de Rickmers, la pasta la puso NMM, antes de la fusión NMM ya era el máximo accionista de NMCI. No me compares la dilución de la compra de NMCI que también se estaba valorando a 0,25xNAV con la dilución de ahora para presuntamente comprar barcos a 1xNAV.

Gran gestora y visionaria AF, por eso tiene a dos empresas cotizadas con "Going concern" en sus cuentas y al borde la quiebra, NNA ya se vio obligada a comprar NAP que también estaba al borde del default.

Y en NMM algunos todavía nos acordamos de la venta obligada de la joya de la corona, el MSC Cristina para evitar el default.


----------



## Halfredico (26 May 2021)

Sigue bajando a los infiernos de formai vertiginosa, ni el offering ni loso rates (hoy solo baja esta), aqui hay algo que se nos escapa.


----------



## Cormac (26 May 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Sigue bajando a los infiernos de formai vertiginosa, ni el offering ni loso rates (hoy solo baja esta), aqui hay algo que se nos escapa.



De barcos tengo Danaos, Dorian y Genco y todas las tengo en rojo en estos momentos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Sigue bajando a los infiernos de formai vertiginosa, ni el offering ni loso rates (hoy solo baja esta), aqui hay algo que se nos escapa.



Hoy bajan todas las que sigo


----------



## Witosev (26 May 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Sigue bajando a los infiernos de formai vertiginosa, ni el offering ni loso rates (hoy solo baja esta), aqui hay algo que se nos escapa.



No creo que haya algo que se nos escapa. Simplemente han tirado una bomba sobre la acción en el peor momento:
- 110MM de empapelada que diluye más a medida que baja la cotización sin dar ninguna información.
- En el momento de mayor incertidumbre de los últimos 6 meses en el mercado dry bulk, por las tensiones que está provocando china sobre los commodities. Se ha paralizado totalmente el mercado de metales. Hay una fase correctiva de los commodities y le afecta colateralmente al dry bulk. Está habiendo bastante debilidad en los FFAs, aunque visto en perspectiva nadie esperaría en enero que estuvieran a este nivel en mayo.
- Únelo a que hay muchísima gente que estamos con plusvalías potentes y ante toda la nube negra se van tirando del barco poco a poco. 

El problema que tenemos, además, es que el efecto dilutivo se incrementa a medida que cae una hostia en la cotización. Y como no han fijado precio mínimo de compra la incertidumbre es infinita. Cuanto más baja, más diluye, si es que el ATM sigue su curso.

¿Con una espada de Damocles de 110 MM y con la acción cayendo en picado quien se atreve a comprar fuerte? De momento pesa más los que van saliendo y prefieren pájaro en mano que ciento volando.
O hay mejor sentimiento de mercado, o hay alguna visibilidad de lo que quiere hacer Charo o no creo que deje de caer esto.
Pensad que había mucho hype con NMM y muchos se han pegado una hostia descomunal. De hecho el amigo "Nick First" que es el que escribe las tesis bullish en SA ha desaparecido desde que anunciaron lo de NMM. Pensad que hay analistas con este que se han jugado su prestigio en defender la tesis en NMM, han metido hasta la casa del suegro y ahora se encuentran con que esta hija de puta destruye un tercio de capitalización en una semana por falta de interés en cuidar a los accionistas. Y los deja con el culo al aire.

Yo he vendido en apertura GENCO. La llevaba con muchas plusvalías, veo frio el sector en las próximas semanas, y prefiero asegurar plusvalías con los riesgos que me está . Me es suficiente con la exposición en NMM.


----------



## Hastur (26 May 2021)

Tragedia griega......nos han hecho un griego.......festival del humor por no llorar....


----------



## NeoSetrakso (26 May 2021)

Pues yo he comprado a 26 tras haber vendido a 29.90 (rebajas xD).

Los cape rates han vuelto a subir y Danaos está subiendo y esta va detrás.


----------



## Hombredepaja (26 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> El problema que tenemos, además, es que el efecto dilutivo se incrementa a medida que cae una hostia en la cotización. Y como no han fijado precio mínimo de compra la incertidumbre es infinita. Cuanto más baja, más diluye, si es que el ATM sigue su curso.



La empapelada sigue casi seguro, sólo hay que ver el volumen de los últimos días y compararlo con el volumen medio de los últimos tres meses.

Hoy ya llevamos más de un millón de acciones negociadas cuando la media diaria es de poco más de seiscientas mil.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> La empapelada sigue casi seguro, sólo hay que ver el volumen de los últimos días y compararlo con el volumen medio de los últimos tres meses.
> 
> Hoy ya llevamos más de un millón de acciones negociadas cuando la media diaria es de poco más de seiscientas mil.



Ese volumen puede ser perfectamente de gente saliéndose precisamente por miedo a que siga bajando etc. No podemos tomar por seguro que ese volumen implica que el empapele ha empezado. A no ser que as usual nos pongamos SIEMPRE en lo peor con la griega y tomemos eso como palabra de Dios. 

Por cierto días de mas de un millón de acciones negociadas ha habido bastantes en las últimas semanas si no recuerdo mal


----------



## CMarlow (26 May 2021)

Calma, que no pasado nada más que el 10% del lunes. Ayer y hoy NMM cotiza en armonía con el sector. Y creo que el 10% del lunes ha descontado la dilución del NAV más que de sobras.

El sector marítimo es MUY volatil. Para lo bueno y para lo malo. Hay te tener calma.


----------



## Witosev (26 May 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> La empapelada sigue casi seguro, sólo hay que ver el volumen de los últimos días y compararlo con el volumen medio de los últimos tres meses.
> 
> Hoy ya llevamos más de un millón de acciones negociadas cuando la media diaria es de poco más de seiscientas mil.



No, es difícil de saber. Piensa que la han bajado a 24,X y han tenido que saltar por el camino muchísimos SL. En tres días de 33 a 24. Es normal que mueva este volumen rompiendo tantos niveles psicológicos.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (26 May 2021)

Soros ha comprado barcos según Tradewinds pero no puedo acceder al artículo.

IN SOROS WE BELIEVE.


----------



## Cormac (26 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Soros ha comprado barcos según Tradewinds pero no puedo acceder al artículo.
> 
> IN SOROS WE BELIEVE.



Que yo sepa su fondo compró GNLG


----------



## Halfredico (26 May 2021)

Yo estoy que no se si vender o comprar más, nunca me había pasado algo así.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (26 May 2021)

El barco zarpa... todos a bordo! Los capes vuelven a subir. 



https://www.braemarscreen.com


----------



## Hombredepaja (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ese volumen puede ser perfectamente de gente saliéndose precisamente por miedo a que siga bajando etc. No podemos tomar por seguro que ese volumen implica que el empapele ha empezado. A no ser que as usual nos pongamos SIEMPRE en lo peor con la griega y tomemos eso como palabra de Dios.
> 
> Por cierto días de mas de un millón de acciones negociadas ha habido bastantes en las últimas semanas si no recuerdo mal



Si los datos de Yahoo son correctos:

- Días con más de un millón de acciones negociadas entre el 1 de enero y el 9 de abril (fecha de la primera ampliación) - 1 (el 5 de abril, justo después de la presentación de resultados)
- Días con más de un millón de acciones negociadas entre el 9 de abril y el 21 de mayo (fecha de la segunda ampliación) - 3 días

Los últimos tres días (después del anuncio de la segunda ampliación), todos con más de un millón de acciones negociadas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2021)

A nivel técnico es normal y saludable la corrección. Es imposible seguir subiendo al ritmo que llevábamos. Se habrá salido gente con beneficio y habrán entrado otros que habrán visto la oportunidad de "subirse al barco".


----------



## KilianJornet (26 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A nivel técnico es normal y saludable la corrección. Es imposible seguir subiendo al ritmo que llevábamos. Se habrá salido gente con beneficio y habrán entrado otros que habrán visto la oportunidad de *"subirse al barco"*.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (26 May 2021)

Pues va a cerrar en verde y casi todas en rojo.

Hoy han sido las rebajas especiales. 

Mañana hay que cargar todo lo que se pueda. 

Con Angeliki to the moon!


----------



## KilianJornet (26 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues va a cerrar en verde y casi todas en rojo.
> 
> Hoy han sido las rebajas especiales.
> 
> ...



¿Casi todas en rojo? Yo llevo PANL, NMM, FLNG y DSX en verde. Hablando en €, claro.


----------



## CMarlow (26 May 2021)

A ver que nos cuentan mañana en la presentación del Q1 de NM. Aunque no creo que vayan desvelar mucho. Menos aún del ATM de NMM. Según parece ni siquiera van a admitir preguntas de analistas!


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

SB incrementa en 100M su programa ATM









Safe Bulkers, Inc. Announces Upsizing of At-the-Market (ATM) Program


MONACO, May 26, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Safe Bulkers, Inc. (NYSE: SB) (the “Company”), an international provider of marine drybulk transportation...




www.globenewswire.com


----------



## Witosev (27 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> SB incrementa en 100M su programa ATM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra empresa agresiva. El tema es que aquí están vendiendo acciones sobre el NAV.....es decir no es un ATM agresivo para los accionistas actuales


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Otra empresa agresiva. El tema es que aquí están vendiendo acciones sobre el NAV.....es decir no es un ATM agresivo para los accionistas actuales



De hecho hasta es beneficioso para los accionistas! Venden acciones a NAV 1,2 para comprar assets a 1 NAV. Un management perfecto.

Comentario de Mintzmyer


----------



## Haselnuss (27 May 2021)

Buenas, ante todo gracias por abrir y mantener este hilo! Para los que somos novatos es de gran ayuda!

Iba bien cargado de NMM con casi 375 acciones @~19,9EUR (cantidad significativa para mi) y despues de aguantar un lunes y martes negro ayer me salta el SL... JUSTO en el minimo. No hace falta decir que despues reboto y acabo en verde.. de todo se aprende supongo. Jode porque de pasar a poder sacar ~2,5k de beneficios brutos a 150 o asi, pues toca la moral.

Basicamente preguntar a los que sabeis mas si veis realista que vuelva a tocar los 25 USD? me gustaria engancharme de nuevo, tambien cargo un poco de SBLK (en rojo, pero nada critico quiero pensar.)


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 May 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Buenas, ante todo gracias por abrir y mantener este hilo! Para los que somos novatos es de gran ayuda!
> 
> Iba bien cargado de NMM con casi 375 acciones @~19,9EUR (cantidad significativa para mi) y despues de aguantar un lunes y martes negro ayer me salta el SL... JUSTO en el minimo. No hace falta decir que despues reboto y acabo en verde.. de todo se aprende supongo. Jode porque de pasar a poder sacar ~2,5k de beneficios brutos a 150 o asi, pues toca la moral.
> 
> Basicamente preguntar a los que sabeis mas si veis realista que vuelva a tocar los 25 USD? me gustaria engancharme de nuevo, tambien cargo un poco de SBLK (en rojo, pero nada critico quiero pensar.)



Es que por eso es importante no entrar en pánico y tener las cosas claras. Los fundamentales no han cambiado y en los próximos meses viviremos el pico anual de los rates, salvo desastre de algún tipo. Puede volver a 25? Es posible, pero creo que no es probable.


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

Ahora mismo NMM subiendo un 8,5% premarket. Alguien sabrá algo?


----------



## Haselnuss (27 May 2021)

Gracias! Si, toda la razon, para ser justos iba a quitar el SL y llegue unos minutos tarde, pero vaya, a NMM se viene llorado como habeis dicho.
Ahora intentare reentrar aunque pierda un poco, espero que eso de tener manos frias se entrene!



CMarlow dijo:


> Es que por eso es importante no entrar en pánico y tener las cosas claras. Los fundamentales no han cambiado y en los próximos meses viviremos el pico anual de los rates, salvo desastre de algún tipo. Puede volver a 25? Es posible, pero creo que no es probable.


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Gracias! Si, toda la razon, para ser justos iba a quitar el SL y llegue unos minutos tarde, pero vaya, a NMM se viene llorado como habeis dicho.
> Ahora intentare reentrar aunque pierda un poco, espero que eso de tener manos frias se entrene!



Yo creo que la parte psicológica es uno de los factores más determinantes en el éxito como inversor. Y más difíciles de controlar también. Ánimo y adelante!


----------



## juanmas (27 May 2021)

Viene otra jornada anodina, con tendencia bajuna. Oslo Shipping Index (0.7%), por sectores:

Bulkers: 2020 (1%) - BELCO 1.1% - GOGL (0.2%)
Tankers: OET (0.8%) - HUNT: 1.2% - FRO: 0.7% - HAFNI: 1.2%
Gas: BWLPG: (9.5%) - FLNG 2.9% - AGAS (3.8%)
Containers: MPCC (0.5%)

Los puertos de la costa oeste de USA vuelven a sufrir congestiones. Buena noticia para navieros propietarios DAC, GSL

Los FFA como ayer, mal para Newcastlemax, Capes y Panamaxes (2020), bien para Supramaxes BELCO, PANL

La temprana adopción de la agenda de reducción de CO2 por parte de la CEE, USA, AUS, etc. obligará a las navieras non-ECO a comprar derechos de emisión. Fechas previsibles OMI: 2023 - USA, EU probablemente 2022 - Navieras beneficiadas 2020, BELCO, OET, HUNT

Me está gustando mucho la coyuntura LP para el sector Tankers crudo/productos. Mis opciones son OET/HUNT largo plazo y TNK con horizonte MP, hasta Q2/Q3 2022.

Suerte y aguantad, esta partida está empezando.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> SB incrementa en 100M su programa ATM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imposible. Eso solo lo hace la mala malosa de la pirata griega

Edito para decir que ahora me vendrán con el argumento del NAV. Hemos pasado de otros hilos de follaPER a follaNAV...


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Ahora mismo NMM subiendo un 8,5% premarket. Alguien sabrá algo?



Pues que ayer fueron las rebajas. Cómo me alegro de haber comprado el DIP 

El artículo que puse es significativo. Los puertos siguen atascados y ahora empieza la "temporada alta". Ahora sí que podemos meter el turbo para los próximos meses.


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Imposible. Eso solo lo hace la mala malosa de la pirata griega



NMM lo hace a 0,5 NAV. SB lo hace a 1,2 NAV. En un caso destruye valor para el accionista y en el otro lo crea. Esa es al diferencia.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 May 2021)

Calentando todo


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NMM lo hace a 0,5 NAV. SB lo hace a 1,2 NAV. En un caso destruye valor para el accionista y en el otro lo crea. Esa es al diferencia.



Si primero lo digo al editar....

En el NAV we Trust....

Claro, ahora un pequeño secreto, precisamente porque el NAV de NMM está donde está, estamos todos dentro. O eso no lo consideramos?

Y cuando el governance de NMM siempre fue el peor del sector, no lo sabías antes de comprarle acciones a la griega?

Y cuando la griega es famosa por querer tener su puto imperio de barcos a su manera, tampoco lo sabías antes de comprar NMM?

Y cuando la griega literalmente dice en Q1 que ella va a comprar barcos sin parar, que se la sudan las cuentas de la vieja con el NAV, tampoco consideraste eso?

Cansa muchísimo lo vuestro. Aquí día a día, minuto y resultado, todos en pánico por dos días que baja la acción un 20/30%. Son barcos y en los barcos te comes una ciclicidad BESTIAL y una volatilidad ESPANTOSA. Hoy está así y lo mismo en un mes está en 35 pavos. La griega es como es y se sabe antes de entrar. Si se entra se asume y no se debería estar dando el coñazo 24/7.

La griega va a comprar barcos a full. Y cuando compre estos, en cuanto le entre más dinero va a comprar MAS barcos. Y cuando crea que estamos cerca de superciclo de tankers se chutara una ampliación a pelito en NMM y se comprará la de dios de tankers. Al que no le guste ese plan que no esté dentro. La tesis de la inversión es clara. NMM es la más barata del sector (aquí pueden entrar los follaNAVs) porque tiene a una pirata al mando. Pero esa pirata se mea operacionalmente en 9 de cada 10 CEOs del sector.

Si la jugada sale bien, entre lo que va a crecer la valoración de la empresa y el ponerse en algún momento a la par de sus peers, nos hará ricos a todos, pero a la vez mil cosas pueden salir mal, básicamente porque hay muchísimas más variantes a tener en cuenta respecto a otras empresas de barcos.

La tesis es esa. Se asume o no sé asume. Se está dentro o no se está. Pero venir aquí como plañideras todos los días, joder es que es un cante. Pero si todo lo que está pasando lo sabíais!!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 May 2021)

Broking reports show New York-listed Danaos Corporation has fixed two of its ships for four-year stints starting in the first quarter of next year. The 2006-built, 8,204 teu Belita has been taken for four years by CMA CGM at $48,000 a day, while the 2005-built, 8,214 teu Charleston has been fixed to Pacific International Lines’ for four years at $47,500 a day. The Charleston is currently on charter to Regional Container Line at $30,000 a day.

“Virtually all containership stocks have traded sideways or down since mid-March despite the Harpex and New ConTex indexes up by around 50% and several hundred fixtures already being signed at these higher levels. We are now starting to see tonnage fixed as early as for Q1 2022 delivery with periods of four to five years. If containership stocks catch back up to fundamentals, we see 50-100% upside across these names,” Mintzmyer told Splash.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NMM lo hace a 0,5 NAV. SB lo hace a 1,2 NAV. En un caso destruye valor para el accionista y en el otro lo crea. Esa es al diferencia.



Destruyó valor para el accionista la ampliación de capital de NMM para comprar la de containerships? Ah vale. 

Ale a seguir con el mantra.

Griega mala, griega mal, griega mala.


----------



## juanmas (27 May 2021)

Joder. Será que la peña tiene que pedir perdón para opinar.

El creador del hilo tiene un pastizal en NMM y hay que respetar el sentimiento negativo que él y otros muchos tenemos sobre la gestión de Angeliki Frangou. Lo cierto es que probablemente sea una gestora de pm, pero a los accionistas nos está jodiendo de lo lindo y tenemos derecho a pensar y opinar que los intereses de AF no necesariamente están alineados con los minoritarios. Vamos que a los accionistas les pueden ir dando y si salen beneficiados será de rebote.

La postura de cada cual está clara, entiendo yo que no es necesario rebatir cada post que no coincide con la opinión propia, de lo contrario el hilo pierde su sentido.

Dicho todo con respeto y con ánimo de contribuir.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Joder. Será que la peña tiene que pedir perdón para opinar.
> 
> El creador del hilo tiene un pastizal en NMM y hay que respetar el sentimiento negativo que él y otros muchos tenemos sobre la gestión de Angeliki Frangou. Lo cierto es que probablemente sea una gestora de pm, pero a los accionistas nos está jodiendo de lo lindo y tenemos derecho a pensar y opinar que los intereses de AF no necesariamente están alineados con los minoritarios. Vamos que a los accionistas les pueden ir dando y si salen beneficiados será de rebote.
> 
> ...



Claro, y esa misma libertad la tengo yo para decir que no es normal en mi opinión que esté la gente aquí como plañideras cuando todo lo que está pasando lo deberían saber cuándo invirtieron.

Espero que la libertad de opinión sirva para todos vaya...


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

@arriba/abajo Yo comparto parte de tus argumentos. Aunque otra parte no. Y respeto todo lo que dices. Creo que el precio de la acción va a subir a lo largo de los próximos trimestres, por eso sigo dentro. Pero a la vez tengo derecho a decir lo que creo que no funciona bien dentro de la empresa. No?

Con relación a estos últimos mensajes, yo puse una noticia de SB, tú escribiste comparándola con NMM, yo respondo que no son actuaciones comparables y tú te enfadas por mi comentario. Hombre, dentro de que obviamente tenemos derecho a opinar libremente, creo que es mejor mantener el hilo en campo de los argumentos objetivos y que suman, más que dejarse llevar por las emociones y entrar en comentarios personales.

Tú aportas cosas de mucho valor y me alegra que estés aportando en este hilo. De verdad. Y nos está siendo muy útil a todos. Tal vez sería bueno mantenerlo en el estilo que hemos tenido hasta ahora.


----------



## juanmas (27 May 2021)

s. com.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> @arriba/abajo Yo comparto parte de tus argumentos. Aunque otra parte no. Y respeto todo lo que dices. Creo que el precio de la acción va a subir a lo largo de los próximos trimestres, por eso sigo dentro. Pero a la vez tengo derecho a decir lo que creo que no funciona bien dentro de la empresa. No?
> 
> Con relación a estos últimos mensajes, yo puse una noticia de SB, tú escribiste comparándola con NMM, yo respondo que no son actuaciones comparables y tú te enfadas por mi comentario. Hombre, dentro de que obviamente tenemos derecho a opinar libremente, creo que es mejor mantener el hilo en campo de los argumentos objetivos y que suman, más que dejarse llevar por las emociones y entrar en comentarios personales.
> 
> Tú aportas cosas de mucho valor y me alegra que estés aportando en este hilo. De verdad. Y nos está siendo muy útil a todos. Tal vez sería bueno mantenerlo en el estilo que hemos tenido hasta ahora.



Objetivamente yo te dije que la ampliación de capital que hizo NMM para comprar la de containers SI aporto valor, a pesar de hacerse a 0.5 NAV o lo que estuviera de aquella. Por tanto decir que una ampliación a 0.5 NAV no va a aportar valor es falso, porque en esta misma empresa ya se hizo y ya aporto valor.

Quizás estoy siendo yo más objetivo que muchos de vosotros. Aquí dais por sentado todo lo peor que puede pasar. Todas las folladas de la pirata. Yo soy el único que digo, oye, darle unas semanas o meses a esta tipa, vamos a ver qué hace a nivel operacional, vamos a ver qué compra, vamos a ver cuánto amplia, y luego evaluemos si se la ha sacado (que lleva unas cuantas sacadas últimamente por cierto) o nos ha violado en favor de alguno de sus otros chiringos. Ponerse a asumir ahora que hará esto o lo otro, yo creo que no aporta mucho a la conversación. Y curiosamente todo ese pesimismo viene con el bajonazo de la acción. Espero que si se mantiene por encima de 30 la gente esté más tranquila y dejé hacer un poco.

Yo no me imagino siguiendo literalmente día a día TIGR, FINV Kistos, Boohoo etc. No sirve de nada estar encima de una empresa a diario.

Te mando un cordial saludo de vuelta y espero que te hagas millonario con la pirata, me pondría muy feliz


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Objetivamente yo te dije que la ampliación de capital que hizo NMM para comprar la de containers SI aporto valor, a pesar de hacerse a 0.5 NAV o lo que estuviera de aquella. Por tanto decir que una ampliación a 0.5 NAV no va a aportar valor es falso, porque en esta misma empresa ya se hizo y ya aporto valor.
> 
> Quizás estoy siendo yo más objetivo que muchos de vosotros. Aquí dais por sentado todo lo peor que puede pasar. Todas las folladas de la pirata. Yo soy el único que digo, oye, darle unas semanas o meses a esta tipa, vamos a ver qué hace a nivel operacional, vamos a ver qué compra, vamos a ver cuánto amplia, y luego evaluemos si se la ha sacado (que lleva unas cuantas sacadas últimamente por cierto) o nos ha violado en favor de alguno de sus otros chiringos. Ponerse a asumir ahora que hará esto o lo otro, yo creo que no aporta mucho a la conversación. Y curiosamente todo ese pesimismo viene con el bajonazo de la acción. Espero que si se mantiene por encima de 30 la gente esté más tranquila y dejé hacer un poco.
> 
> ...



Si es que al final discutir por especulaciones no sirve para nada. Porque poco podemos nosotros influir. Esperemos que todos nos hagamos un poco más ricos!

Solo por apuntar una cosa con relación la operación de NMCI, como indica @Hombredepaja en un post más arriba, la operación de NMCI se hizo comprando los barcos a un precio 0,25 NAV, mientras que ahora los está comprando a 1 NAV. En el tema de NMCI acertó de pleno creando valor. Con las ATM actuales, no estoy tan seguro de que vaya a ser así.


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

Presentación de resultados de NM



https://ir.navios.com/static-files/734ef21d-3d4d-44d2-8386-0d7e82e1b7a6


----------



## juanmas (27 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Presentación de resultados de NM
> 
> 
> 
> https://ir.navios.com/static-files/734ef21d-3d4d-44d2-8386-0d7e82e1b7a6



Cojonuda, no questions. Con la que está cayendo no hay preguntas. Increible verdad?


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Cojonuda, no questions. Con la que está cayendo no hay preguntas. Increible verdad?



Parece ser que no admitieron a ningún analista en la call. Eso al menos dice Gabriel Castro.


----------



## Witosev (27 May 2021)

Todos los índices de containers siguen al alza.

$NMM sigue generando divergencias versus al sector por la política del desprecio al accionista de Charo.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (27 May 2021)

Por los foros de seeking alpha estaban hablando de unirse los accionistas para tomar medidas legales y exigir explicaciones a la ceo , no se si irán en serio.


----------



## KilianJornet (27 May 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Por los foros de seeking alpha estaban hablando de unirse los accionistas para tomar medidas legales y exigir explicaciones a la ceo , no se si irán en serio.



¿Medidas legales por qué?¿La gente no sabe dónde mete su dinero y encima se queja cuando pasan cosas que ya estaban relativamente descontadas en el precio de la compañía?


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 May 2021)




----------



## Machoalfadederechas (27 May 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> ¿Medidas legales por qué?¿La gente no sabe dónde mete su dinero y encima se queja cuando pasan cosas que ya estaban relativamente descontadas en el precio de la compañía?



Ni idea, ve y se lo preguntas . Yo estoy fuera y me dedico al surfeo con acciones de este tipo.


----------



## JJ81 (27 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Objetivamente yo te dije que la ampliación de capital que hizo NMM para comprar la de containers SI aporto valor, a pesar de hacerse a 0.5 NAV o lo que estuviera de aquella. Por tanto decir que una ampliación a 0.5 NAV no va a aportar valor es falso, porque en esta misma empresa ya se hizo y ya aporto valor.
> 
> Quizás estoy siendo yo más objetivo que muchos de vosotros. Aquí dais por sentado todo lo peor que puede pasar. Todas las folladas de la pirata. Yo soy el único que digo, oye, darle unas semanas o meses a esta tipa, vamos a ver qué hace a nivel operacional, vamos a ver qué compra, vamos a ver cuánto amplia, y luego evaluemos si se la ha sacado (que lleva unas cuantas sacadas últimamente por cierto) o nos ha violado en favor de alguno de sus otros chiringos. Ponerse a asumir ahora que hará esto o lo otro, yo creo que no aporta mucho a la conversación. Y curiosamente todo ese pesimismo viene con el bajonazo de la acción. Espero que si se mantiene por encima de 30 la gente esté más tranquila y dejé hacer un poco.
> 
> ...



Reine la paz entre hombres de buena fé.

En el fondo estoy de acuerdo contigo arriba/abajo, que tenemos que tener paciencia y fé en AF por muy fea que sea AF. Ya sabíamos en la montaña rusa que nos metíamos cuando compré las primeras acciones (y la segunda vez que amplié....y la tercera que amplié....y la cuarta que amplié), pero no te metas con el post en si que a mi me gusta el salseo diario.


----------



## Halfredico (27 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


>



Vaya cara de psicopata. Es la Patrick Bateman griega.


----------



## juanmas (27 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Parece ser que no admitieron a ningún analista en la call. Eso al menos dice Gabriel Castro.



La tipa esta con el 11% de NMM hace lo que le sale de las tetas, pero ya lo de no admitir preguntas en un call va un poco lejos, la verdad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> La tipa esta con el 11% de NMM hace lo que le sale de las tetas, pero ya lo de no admitir preguntas en un call va un poco lejos, la verdad.



Que yo sepa nunca han admitido preguntas. No es nuevo esto. Por otro lado las empresas solo suelen aceptar preguntas de analistas de bancos de inversión, no de analistas que se lo montan por su cuenta.


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que yo sepa nunca han admitido preguntas. No es nuevo esto. Por otro lado las empresas solo suelen aceptar preguntas de analistas de bancos de inversión, no de analistas que se lo montan por su cuenta.



Las que yo he escuchado de ella siempre ha admitido preguntas. Hasta hemos hecho referencia a ellas en posts anteriores, cuando fueron las presentaciones del FY y del Q1 de NMM.


----------



## juanmas (27 May 2021)

ZIM anda desbocada, DAC despertando y GLNG la sorpresa positiva.

Desde media sesión recupera fuerte, espero que mañana Oslo recoja el guante y continúe la jugada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Las que yo he escuchado de ella siempre ha admitido preguntas. Hasta hemos hecho referencia a ellas en posts anteriores, cuando fueron las presentaciones del FY y del Q1 de NMM.



Esta es el transcript de la presentación de NM de Q4 y no hubo ni una sola pregunta









Navios Maritime Holdings, Inc. (NM) CEO Angeliki Frangou on Q4 2020 Results - Earnings Call Transcript


Navios Maritime Holdings, Inc. (NYSE:NYSE:NM) Q4 2020 Earnings Conference Call April 21, 2021, 08:30 AM ET Company Participants Angeliki Frangou - Chairman and CEO George Achniotis - CFO...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> ZIM anda desbocada, DAC despertando y GLNG la sorpresa positiva.
> 
> Desde media sesión recupera fuerte, espero que mañana Oslo recoja el guante y continúe la jugada.



Yo tengo la idea de salirme de ZIM a 55/60 antes del papelasso. Veremos si se me consigue. Todo lo que sea por encima de 50 me doy con un canto en los dientes la verdad


----------



## Value (27 May 2021)

Hay que hacerle una llamada al PCC para que deje de tocarnos los cojones con los capes!



P.D: Muy contento con las GOLARs, ya me había olvidado incluso de que existían!


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Esta es el transcript de la presentación de NM de Q4 y no hubo ni una sola pregunta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo las de NM la verdad es que nunca las he seguido. Sí he seguido unas cuantas de NMM y siempre hay preguntas. Igual tiene políticas distintas para ambas empresas.


----------



## CMarlow (27 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Hay que hacerle una llamada al PCC para que deje de tocarnos los cojones con los capes!
> 
> 
> 
> P.D: Muy contento con las GOLARs, ya me había olvidado incluso de que existían!



Según yo he entendido, aparte de palabras, la única medida que han tomado es decirle a los bancos que dejen de ofrecer derivados sobre commodities a los inversores particulares (que los chinos son muy de tradear). Más que eso, por ahora, no han hecho. En cuento a demanda real, lo único que hace es seguir subiendo. Por lo que creo que si las medidas no van más allá, no debería ser un problema para el sector bulk.


----------



## Witosev (28 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Según yo he entendido, aparte de palabras, la única medida que han tomado es decirle a los bancos que dejen de ofrecer derivados sobre commodities a los inversores particulares (que los chinos son muy de tradear). Más que eso, por ahora, no han hecho. En cuento a demanda real, lo único que hace es seguir subiendo. Por lo que creo que si las medidas no van más allá, no debería ser un problema para el sector bulk.



Efectivamente. Lo único que hacen es mandar el aviso de que non van a permitir especulación y al que esté especulando lo van a colgar de una farola. Pero vamos, que eso no cambia nada los fundamentales. Ahora se tiran el farol y paran las compras unos días y tiran de inventarios. Pero en unos días más, con los especuladores teóricamente fuera, volverán a comprar y al precio que marque la oferta y la demanda, por supuesto. Es lo que hay. A ver si ahora el gobierno chino va a ser el que decida los precios del comercio mundial.
Lo que si es cierto es que estabamos viviendo mucha especulación en commodities. Es decir, personas que compran futuros de commodities sin cubrir ninguna necesidad de compra real. Solamente por acaparar contratos, con la expectativa de que hay un shock de oferta y se van a seguir disparando los precios. A mi la verdad no me preocupa mucho el tema.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo las de NM la verdad es que nunca las he seguido. Sí he seguido unas cuantas de NMM y siempre hay preguntas. Igual tiene políticas distintas para ambas empresas.



Ojo que quizás sea que como NM "es más poca cosa" no tenga analistas siguiéndola, al contrario que NMM


----------



## CMarlow (28 May 2021)

Otro día en rojo en los FAAs


----------



## Value (28 May 2021)

Madre mía, la bajada de hoy es DURÍSIMA


----------



## CMarlow (28 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Madre mía, la bajada de hoy es DURÍSIMA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 670679



Va a haber sangre hoy!


----------



## juanmas (28 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Va a haber sangre hoy!



La verdad es que hoy la cosa pinta peor que ayer pq los ultramaxes-handymax tb se ven afectados por las bajadas. De toda maneras mientras los fundamentales sigan fuertes, no hay problema. Oportunidad de entrada para los que dispongan de liquidez y el resto a esperar y si se tercia, vender algun put para general liquidez y comprar con descuento.

Apunto que mis valores en la bolsa de Oslo ni se inmutan.

2020: 0.5% - BELCO: 3.24% - GOGL: 0.62% - OET: 2.33% - HUNT: 1.08% y el índice Oslo Shipping PR tb viene en subida 1%. Me dá que los FFA´s ya están descontados con las bajadas de estos días.

Apunte para los que como yo se hayan visto sorprendidos por el (8.45%) de LPG. Es un chiste, alguien ayer a última hora en el after-hours vendió 712acs a 13$,. Como era la última oferta ahí se quedó de espantajo.


----------



## CMarlow (28 May 2021)

Harpex sigue subiendo una semana más, aumentando los máximos históricos en un 2,6%.



Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## Witosev (28 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Harpex sigue subiendo una semana más, aumentando los máximos históricos en un 2,6%.
> 
> 
> 
> Harper Petersen & Co



Lo de containers es de locos. Es imposible que pase algo igual en DryBulk


----------



## NeoSetrakso (28 May 2021)

Hoy he vendido Diana y comprado Euroseas (ESEA) para quitar algo de dry y meter más contenedores.

Qué sabéis de ESEA? No encuentro gran cosa. Mintzmyer la menciona en algún Tweet.


----------



## juanmas (28 May 2021)

Cierto y parece que la fiesta va a continuar en 2022. Más allá de eso, terra ignota. A pesar que se están firmando TC por más de 3 años con rates desorbitados, dudo mucho que eso sea algo generalizado. Las gradas de los astilleros coreanos y chinos están repletas de containerships que saldrán al mercado en menos de dos años con sus TC amarrados.

Global Ship Lease (GSL) puede ser un buen indicador de evolución, veremos si renegocia parte de sus TC con DD en 2022.


----------



## CMarlow (29 May 2021)

Ayer Mintzmyer comentaba esto:

$NMM is way better bet than $ZIM here. Not even in the same plane on value. $DAC-$NMM are closer once you adjust for governance.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (30 May 2021)

De SeekingAlpha



> 40 out of 89 or 45% of the vessels of Navios Partners (NMM) have contracts, that have to be renewed (contracts running out) or initiated (newbuilds) in 2021. Among those 40 vessels, there‘s many fixed chartered bulk vessels with today’s rates around 10,000-13,000$. Those should make a big jump to about 25,000$ fixed contracts (expecting just a 12 month fixture; even a renewal into spot would be a big jump for quite some time compared to the 10,000-13,000$ fixed contracts before renewal).
> 
> Another 22 or 25% of the 89 vessels will ne renewed between January 2022 and May 2022. Plus 6 or 7% of the 89 vessels will be delivered in 2022, therefore giving them an initiated rate in the course of 2022.
> 
> In total about 77% of the Fleet will be „renewed“ within the next 12 months with regard to catching an appropriate market rate. Therefore NMM should be treated as very flexibel regarding getting rates that are approximating market rates. 77%!!!





> If we can get to an average rate of 28,000$ during the next 12 months (for all 89 vessels in average… rates oscillating between 20,000 and 50,000… not a mission impossible!), then NMM‘s gonna reach 900 million $ revenues. I think this bulls scenario isn‘t priced in At the Moment (not even in Nick‘s model).


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> De SeekingAlpha




Es cosa mia o están mezclan churras (containers) con merinas (bulkers)


----------



## jjh (30 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es cosa mia o están mezclan churras (containers) con merinas (bulkers)



Tiene pinta o al menos no lo explica demasiado claro al hablar en porcentajes totales sobre los 89 barcos de NMM : 51 bulk + 38 containers.


----------



## Hombredepaja (30 May 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Las que yo he escuchado de ella siempre ha admitido preguntas. Hasta hemos hecho referencia a ellas en posts anteriores, cuando fueron las presentaciones del FY y del Q1 de NMM.



Para que mienta directamente en sus respuestas, como en aquella call que dijo que el nuevo nivel de dividendo era sostenible durante los siguientes cinco años y en el trimestre siguiente lo eliminaron por completo, casi mejor que no conteste preguntas.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (30 May 2021)

Why stratospheric container rates could rocket even higher - FreightWaves


Container rates are in uncharted territory. If demand continues to outpace supply, there’s little to stop them from ascending further.




www.freightwaves.com


----------



## juanmas (30 May 2021)

El puerto de Long Beach reduce sus tarifas 6000$ a los buques que cumplan la normativa ESI. Los incentivos pueden alcanzar los 9000$ por escala si los MM.PP. cumplen el standard Tier-III de emisiones NOx.

En el ambiente flota cierta chanza sobre el alcance de las ayudas que no alcanzan a igualar la tarifa por el transporteporte de dos TEU de China a Palm Beach. A mi entender, la noticia tiene más relevancia que la económica y es el sentimiento del mercado respecto a los buques sub-EESI.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> El puerto de Long Beach reduce sus tarifas 6000$ a los buques que cumplan la normativa ESI. Los incentivos pueden alcanzar los 9000$ por escala si los MM.PP. cumplen el standard Tier-III de emisiones NOx.
> 
> En el ambiente flota cierta chanza sobre el alcance de las ayudas que no alcanzan a igualar la tarifa por el transporteporte de dos TEU de China a Palm Beach. A mi entender, la noticia tiene más relevancia que la económica y es el sentimiento del mercado respecto a los buques sub-EESI.



Esto tiene sentido si tienes muchos buques super EcO chachi guay. Y no dudo que para los que lo tengan pues supndra cierto plus, pero para el sector en general es IRRELEVANTE en el mejor de los casos, por el simple hecho de que estamos en un momento en el que faltan barcos, entonces que van a hacer, decirte que quites el 70% de los barcos porque somos muy eco todos? Y subir las rates un 300% de un día para otro? Tú ves eso plausible?

En realidad lo que va a pasar es que los que más contaminan van a tener que ir más despacito para contaminar menos. Más.despacito = viajes más largos = menos oferta de barcos = rates algo mayores= ganan todas las empresas de barcos


----------



## NeoSetrakso (31 May 2021)

Tras leer el artículo de FreightWaves que puse ayer no me queda claro qué tiene más potencial de subida y estabilidad. Si Dry Bulk o Cargo.

La tesis que pone el artículo no es nada nueva: para la carga el coste del transporte en barco suele ser un % bastante pequeño del coste total de un producto y además en general no suele haber otra alternativa (principalmente avión y en algún caso tren que son más caros). Es decir, un producto en venta de 100 dólares que va de China a EEUU, si el transporte pasa de 1 a 3 dólares, compensa.

Para el Dry Bulk tampoco hay alternativa.

La cuestión es cuánto tiempo va a seguir este "boom"tras el reinicio post-covid. La ventaja que dan es que ahora empieza la temporada alta (Navidades) y eso puede ayudar a mantener esta situación hasta 2022.


----------



## CMarlow (31 May 2021)

__





Strong South American import demand prompts container shipping rate hikes | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide


Freight rates to ship containers from Asia to South America are likely to increase in June as strong goods demand continues to strain the supply of empty containers and space on ships, market sources said. German shipping line Hapag-Lloyd announced May 27 that it would begin assessing a Peak...




www.hellenicshippingnews.com


----------



## CMarlow (31 May 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Tras leer el artículo de FreightWaves que puse ayer no me queda claro qué tiene más potencial de subida y estabilidad. Si Dry Bulk o Cargo.
> 
> La tesis que pone el artículo no es nada nueva: para la carga el coste del transporte en barco suele ser un % bastante pequeño del coste total de un producto y además en general no suele haber otra alternativa (principalmente avión y en algún caso tren que son más caros). Es decir, un producto en venta de 100 dólares que va de China a EEUU, si el transporte pasa de 1 a 3 dólares, compensa.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que los dos sectores tienen potencial. Tal vez, por cómo está la flota, los containers sea una jugadas a corto y medio plazo y los dry bulk a corto, medio y largo plazo. Pero escogiendo empresas buenas y que no estén caras en este momento, todas tienen recorrido. Tal vez diversificar sea la mejor opción.


----------



## Halfredico (31 May 2021)

No me sale hoy el premarket de USA en investing, es festivo?


----------



## mariano2004 (31 May 2021)

Si, es festivo.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (31 May 2021)

El BDI a mínimos de casi 2 meses






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





*The Baltic Dry Index fell for the fourth straight session to 2,596 on Friday, the lowest since April 20th, amid a slowdown in demand and supply disruptions alongside China's efforts to curb rising commodities prices. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000-tonnes, plunged 8.3% to 3,089, the lowest since April 9th; and the supramax index fell 16 points to 2,504. Conversely, the panamax index which tracks cargoes of about 60,000 to 70,000 tonnes of coal and iron ore, rose 0.9% to 2,760. The Baltic Dry Index slipped 9.5% for the week, the biggest decline in almost four months. source: Baltic Exchange*


----------



## NeoSetrakso (31 May 2021)

Un artículo sobre contenedores. Nada que no se haya dicho antes. Se junta que todavía hay "atascos" en contenedores y las empresas ya están pillando todo para que los envíos lleguen antes de Navidades, así que hasta esa fecha habrá problemas de oferta. 





__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





*



US retailers rush to secure holiday season stock

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> The logistics company said many retailers had brought holiday orders forward from June to April to beat the bottlenecks. Yet consumers may still face four- to six-week waits for Christmas ecommerce deliveries, Hoffman added.
> 
> With ships from Asia waiting 12 to 15 days to unload and domestic freight carriers such as Union Pacific and FedEx accelerating peak season surcharges by months, “we don’t foresee the inventory catching up until early 2022”, Hoffman said.


----------



## juanmas (31 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Esto tiene sentido si tienes muchos buques super EcO chachi guay. Y no dudo que para los que lo tengan pues supndra cierto plus, pero para el sector en general es IRRELEVANTE en el mejor de los casos, por el simple hecho de que estamos en un momento en el que faltan barcos, entonces que van a hacer, decirte que quites el 70% de los barcos porque somos muy eco todos? Y subir las rates un 300% de un día para otro? Tú ves eso plausible?
> 
> En realidad lo que va a pasar es que los que más contaminan van a tener que ir más despacito para contaminar menos. Más.despacito = viajes más largos = menos oferta de barcos = rates algo mayores= ganan todas las empresas de barcos



Ganan todas las empresas navieras menos las que navegan "despacito", los fletadores les pagarán tarifas reducidas. Unos van en Ave y otros en el correo, el billete no cuesta lo mismo, aunque todos acaben en el mismo destino.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Ganan todas las empresas navieras menos las que navegan "despacito", los fletadores les pagarán tarifas reducidas. Unos van en Ave y otros en el correo, el billete no cuesta lo mismo, aunque todos acaben en el mismo destino.



Vuelvo a repetir que sería así, si tuvieras muchos más aves que trenes lentos. La realidad es la contraria. Por tanto los aves tendrán un precio ligeramente superior...y el resto de trenes tendrán el mismo. Pero como van más lentos, menos trenes disponibles y por tanto al final mayores precios por un tema de oferta y demanda


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jun 2021)

FFAs subiendo hoy. A ver si se revierte la tendencia bajista del corto plazo y seguimos con la tendencia alcista de medio y largo plazo en los capesize. Panas y supras siguen super fuertes!


----------



## juanmas (1 Jun 2021)

Moderada respuesta positiva Oslo Shipping Index 1.2%

Bulkers: 2020 0.9% - BELCO 1.6% - GOGL: 3.2%
Tankers: OET 0.1% - FRO 1.6% - HUNT 1.9%
Gas: AGAS 0.8% - BWLPG 3.6% - FLNG 2.5%
Cont: MPCC 0.9%


----------



## Hastur (1 Jun 2021)

Ya empezamos con las preaperturas locas....pinta rojo


----------



## Halfredico (1 Jun 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Ya empezamos con las preaperturas locas....pinta rojo



Jajajaja totalmente, he pensado lo mismo al verlo.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (1 Jun 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Jajajaja totalmente, he pensado lo mismo al verlo.



Pues con la subida de los capes tan fuerte tras varios días de bajada, hoy casi todo debería ir verde.


----------



## Hastur (1 Jun 2021)

Hasta que no coloque el papel ese que tiene ahí no vamos a ver mucho verde me da a mi....


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jun 2021)

Secondary offering in ZIM. El precio aún no ha sido anunciado. DAC puede vender hasta 2M de acciones. A ZIM no debería afectarle en la cotización, aunque lo hará, claro. Y para DAC es bastante positivo. Puede darle entre 80 y 100 M en cash.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (1 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Secondary offering in ZIM. El precio aún no ha sido anunciado. DAC puede vender hasta 2M de acciones. A ZIM no debería afectarle en la cotización, aunque lo hará, claro. Y para DAC es bastante positivo. Puede darle entre 80 y 100 M en cash.



Mmmm creía que sería más adelante, visto esto recomendarías holdear o vender ya las ZIMs?


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Mmmm creía que sería más adelante, visto esto recomendarías holdear o vender ya las ZIMs?



Si las quieres vender, en todo caso yo no lo haría hoy. Esperaría a que al menos el precio volviese a subir después de la previsible bajada por el anuncio del secondary offering.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (1 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Secondary offering in ZIM. El precio aún no ha sido anunciado. DAC puede vender hasta 2M de acciones. A ZIM no debería afectarle en la cotización, aunque lo hará, claro. Y para DAC es bastante positivo. Puede darle entre 80 y 100 M en cash.



Ya me había desecho de ZIM pero tengo bastantes DAC.

Entonces esto debería hacer subir DAC, no?


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Si las quieres vender, en todo caso yo no lo haría hoy. Esperaría a que al menos el precio volviese a subir después de la previsible bajada por el anuncio del secondary offering.



De hecho yo me acabo de comprar unas poquitas ZIM para tradear.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jun 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Ya me había desecho de ZIM pero tengo bastantes DAC.
> 
> Entonces esto debería hacer subir DAC, no?



Sí. En buena noticia para DAC. Yo también moví todo lo que tenía en ZIM a DAC hace ya un par de semanas.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jun 2021)

El BDI vuelve a bajar






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Pero el New Contex sigue subiendo. Y sin visos de aflojar la tendencia...





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## juanmas (2 Jun 2021)

BELCO news - Insiders

Frode Teiger miembro del Consejo de dirección ha comprado a mercado 213,871acs a 9.60NOK. Frode controla a través de las sociedades Kontrari y Kontrazi, un 53.8% del outstandig.

Muy buena noticia a corto plazo 6.8% subida y buen indicador de confianza en el futuro de la naviera.


----------



## bandro (2 Jun 2021)

Lo que ganamos ayer en los FFA de Capesize lo vamos perdiendo hoy

Cape
Jun 27600 -1650
Jul 33750 -2000
Q3 33750 -1375
Cal22 21750 -100

Los Pmax y Smax siguen subiendo



https://www.braemarscreen.com/


----------



## CMarlow (2 Jun 2021)

Ante el panorama que estamos viviendo en el BDI, con los capes flojeando y los formatos más pequeños en máximos, en el Q2 creo que la mejor posicionada es SB. De los 43 barcos que tiene solo 4 son capesize, siendo los 39 restantes panamax, kamsarmax y post-pana, prácticamente todos japoneses. Sumado a esto, tenemos que 2 tercios de la flota está a spot y que acaban de anunciar (de forma poco estratégica) la ampliación del programa ATM que tenían vigente, lo que ha afectado a la cotización y ha dado un margen de seguridad aún mayor. De cara al medio plazo, creo que es una de las mejores opciones en este momento, a pesar de estar a NAV 1,1x.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (2 Jun 2021)

Hoy seguramente baje todo durante el día. Buen día para hacer trading.


----------



## juanmas (2 Jun 2021)

Vamos a ver que juego brinda hoy el morlaco. De momento no viene de cara, anda despistado.

Oslo Shipping Index 0.9%

Bulkers: 2020 (1.8%) - BELCO 3% - GOGL (1.9%)
Tankers: OET (0.2%) - HUNT 1.5% - FRO (0.6%) - HAFNI =
Gas. AGAS = - BWLPG 3.7% - FLNG 1%
Cont. MPCC 1.4%


----------



## CMarlow (2 Jun 2021)

En el chat de VIE Nick dice que una de las posibilidades que ve más beneficiosas para los intereses de AF es que NMM compre NM. Afortunadamente también sería beneficioso para los accionistas de NMM, ya que el EPS crece levemente sin que la deuda del conjunto sea algo inmanejable.

Tiene unos número sobre esta idea en la última pestaña de su modelo:






NMM Model - Google Drive







docs.google.com


----------



## KilianJornet (2 Jun 2021)

Joder, ¿qué ha pasado con DSX? Menudo petardazo.


----------



## De0a100 (2 Jun 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Joder, ¿qué ha pasado con DSX? Menudo petardazo.



Vine aquí a buscar respuestas...


----------



## CMarlow (2 Jun 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Joder, ¿qué ha pasado con DSX? Menudo petardazo.



Fundamentales los tiene como para estar un 20 o 30% más arriba. No he encontrado ninguna noticia que lo explique. Será solo volatilidad?


----------



## De0a100 (2 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Fundamentales los tiene como para estar un 20 o 30% más arriba. No he encontrado ninguna noticia que lo explique. Será solo volatilidad?



Yo tampoco he encontrado nada..mucho volumen triplica la media. A ver cómo termina el día.


----------



## Verdes (2 Jun 2021)

Puede ser que el mercado esté descontando esto? 









Vuelos cancelados y calles cerradas: China activa el 'modo guerra' contra el coronavirus en Guangzhou


China no quiere contagiarse de la mala racha vírica de sus vecinos asiáticos. Tiene ejemplos muy cercanos como Taiwan y Vietnam, donde la vieja normalidad estaba prácticamente...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## CMarlow (2 Jun 2021)

De0a100 dijo:


> Yo tampoco he encontrado nada..mucho volumen triplica la media. A ver cómo termina el día.



Parece que hubo una entrada fuerte de capital en 3 valores pequeños del sector, incluyendo DSX. Y ya se desinfló. No hay que olvidar que DSX capitaliza 400M y este tipo de valores se prestan a movimientos de este estilo.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Jun 2021)

En el chat de VIE Nick a posteado un borrador de un artículo que quiere sacar en Seeking Alpha sobre el tema de la posible compra de NM por parte de NMM. Os lo adjunto!

(Lo he comprimido en un zip porque aquí no me dejaba cargarlo normal por el tamaño.)


----------



## Hastur (2 Jun 2021)

Interesante articulo , pero yo he venido a jugar, o 100 o cero

Desde luego si se aclara el futuro de NM y de las acciones de la Charo y todo eso veremos un poco mas claro el futuro de todo esto...nadie dijo que iba a ser un paseo de rosas.


----------



## jjh (2 Jun 2021)

Muy interesante el artículo. Si tuviese lugar la hipótesis planteada, el EPS en 2022 aumentaría entre un 13% y un 46%. Not bad at all.


----------



## Halfredico (2 Jun 2021)

Yo estoy por salirme, ha cogido una tendencia bajista importante.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> En el chat de VIE Nick a posteado un borrador de un artículo que quiere sacar en Seeking Alpha sobre el tema de la posible compra de NM por parte de NMM. Os lo adjunto!
> 
> (Lo he comprimido en un zip porque aquí no me dejaba cargarlo normal por el tamaño.)



Podría ser una jugada similar a la que hizo con NMCI: adquirir assets por un valor muy inferior al real, aunque para ello tenga que ampliar a 0,5 NAV. De todas las hipótesis que he leído, y hay para todos los gustos, esta es la única que veo bien con relación a la creación de valor para el accionista de NMM.


----------



## Hombredepaja (2 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> En el chat de VIE Nick dice que una de las posibilidades que ve más beneficiosas para los intereses de AF es que NMM compre NM. Afortunadamente también sería beneficioso para los accionistas de NMM, ya que el EPS crece levemente sin que la deuda del conjunto sea algo inmanejable.
> 
> Tiene unos número sobre esta idea en la última pestaña de su modelo:
> 
> ...



¿¿¿Pero como va a ser beneficioso para NMM comprar una empresa con valor negativo???

Que algunos cálculos (el propio Mintzmyer) ponen ese valor negativo por encima de -100 millones de dólares.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Jun 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> ¿¿¿Pero como va a ser beneficioso para NMM comprar una empresa con valor negativo???
> 
> Que algunos cálculos (el propio Mintzmyer) ponen ese valor negativo por encima de -100 millones de dólares.



Has leído el artículo?? Anda, échale un ojo 

Ahora mismo el NAV/share está entorno a 10 y será mayor a finales de año.


----------



## orovp (3 Jun 2021)

Otra bajada en Cape. Y NMM avistando otra vez los 25.


----------



## CMarlow (3 Jun 2021)

Panamax and cape queues growing across China - Splash247


Congestion at Chinese dry bulk receiving terminals is increasing to very high levels with the People’s Republic showing no sign of easing its commodity buying spree. Panamax congestion hit new highs on Monday reaching 14.8m tonnes, 90% higher than the five-year average, according to data from...




splash247.com


----------



## NeoSetrakso (3 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Parece que hubo una entrada fuerte de capital en 3 valores pequeños del sector, incluyendo DSX. Y ya se desinfló. No hay que olvidar que DSX capitaliza 400M y este tipo de valores se prestan a movimientos de este estilo.



Mirando los comentarios de Yahoo Finance (cada acción tiene los suyos) hablaban de que DSX en uno de los anteriores superciclos había empapelado a todo el mundo.

Vamos, que en el fondo no creo que DSX sea mucho mejor que NMM. Todos son familias griegas que velan por sus intereses.


----------



## bandro (3 Jun 2021)

¿Hay alguna manera de saber cuántas acciones hay en circulación de Navios en un determinado momento? Por saber si ya se ha empezado a hacer efectivo el ATM parcialmente o no

Lo más completo que he visto es ycharts que te da un histórico del número de acciones en circulación actualizado cada pocos meses:

Acciones circulación NMM

Aunque veo ciertas discrepancias entre algunas páginas, el número más fiable que he podido encontrar es este 22.85M, que además se puede ver en el último 6-K:

_As of May 18, 2021, there were approximately 22.8 million outstanding common units and approximately 0.5 million general partnership units. Navios Holdings currently owns an approximately 11.0% ownership interest in Navios Partners and the General Partner currently owns an approximate 2.0% interest in Navios Partners in general partner units._


----------



## Value (3 Jun 2021)

bandro dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna manera de saber cuántas acciones hay en circulación de Navios en un determinado momento? Por saber si ya se ha empezado a hacer efectivo el ATM parcialmente o no
> 
> Lo más completo que he visto es ycharts que te da un histórico del número de acciones en circulación actualizado cada pocos meses:
> 
> ...



Imposible de saber hasta los próximos resultados que tendrán que informarlo a la SEC cuanto uso del ATM han hecho.


----------



## CMarlow (3 Jun 2021)

Los FFAs no pintan tan mal a esta hora. Hacer notar que para junio están dados la vuelta con relación al desplazamiento! Buena situación para SB y PALN. Cape es extremadamente volatil con relación a los tamaños más pequeños, y no me extrañaría que se diese la vuelta en cualquier momento y empezase a subir como loco.


----------



## juanmas (3 Jun 2021)

Hoy nos vamos a llevar una buena somanta.

Oslo Shipping Index (1.25%)

Bulkers: 2020 (3.3%) - BELCO 1.95% - GOGL (1.9%)
Tankers: OET (0.5%) - HUNT (1.35%) - FRO (3.4%) - HAFNI 0.6%
Gas. AGAS (2.3%) - BWLPG (3.9%) - FLNG (1.3%)
Cont. MPCC (1.15%)

BELCO se mantine fuerte con un acumulado 13% en las últimas jornadas.


----------



## CMarlow (3 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Hoy nos vamos a llevar una buena somanta.
> 
> Oslo Shipping Index (1.25%)
> 
> ...



Pues los FFAs tampoco están tan mal. A esta hora solo cape flojea un poco. Pero pana y supra siguen la tendencia al alza.


----------



## CMarlow (3 Jun 2021)

Y el New Contex sigue subiendo. Mañana veremos nuevos máximos históricos con Harpex





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## juanmas (3 Jun 2021)

Maersk, La mayor compañía naviera del mundo quiere que la Organización Marítima Internacional establezca un impuesto sobre el dióxido de carbono para el sector antes de 2025, que probablemente comience con unos 50 dólares/tonelada y aumente hasta al menos 150 dólares/tonelada en los años siguientes.

$2020, $OET, $BELCO, $HUNT la flota ECO (35% total flota global) sería la mayor beneficiaria de esta medida.

Seekingalpha


----------



## juanmas (3 Jun 2021)

Sigue el salseo entorno a la figura de Angeliki Frangou. 
En el artículo de Nick Frost sobre el COP de NMM, la peña se despacha a gusto, alguno ha desenterrado un muerto del armario de AF.

Angeliki y su lavandería - Not Guilty

Que siga la fiesta!


----------



## CMarlow (3 Jun 2021)

Otro incidente con portacontenedores. Es que están gafados. Y en este hay vídeos









Container ship collision at Port of Kaohsiung causes crane collapse: one injured


One person was injured and two people were trapped in the wreckage after a container ship in the process of docking collided with another ship, causing one container crane to collapse, and badly da…




taiwanenglishnews.com


----------



## CMarlow (3 Jun 2021)

Yo hoy he acumulado un poco más de ZIM, por tercer día consecutivo.


----------



## Hombredepaja (3 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Has leído el artículo?? Anda, échale un ojo
> 
> Ahora mismo el NAV/share está entorno a 10 y será mayor a finales de año.



Si el NAV fuera de 10$ por acción no veo el motivo por el que AF no emite acciones de NM a 0,9xNAV en lugar de emitir acciones de NMM a 0,5xNAV.

Con ese NAV tampoco tendrían problemas en refinanciar la deuda que vence en septiembre ni tendrían un Going Concern en sus cuentas.


----------



## Value (3 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo hoy he acumulado un poco más de ZIM, por tercer día consecutivo.



Cuidado con el papelaaso de Julio!

Yo vendí toda mi posición entre 40 y 46. Me quedan solo algunas calls y un buen paquete de puts vendidas strike 22,50 y 30


----------



## CMarlow (3 Jun 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Si el NAV fuera de 10$ por acción no veo el motivo por el que AF no emite acciones de NM a 0,9xNAV en lugar de emitir acciones de NMM a 0,5xNAV.
> 
> Con ese NAV tampoco tendrían problemas en refinanciar la deuda que vence en septiembre ni tendrían un Going Concern en sus cuentas.



Entonces los cálculos de Clarksons y Nick son incorrectos? Tú has leído el artículo?


----------



## CMarlow (3 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Cuidado con el papelaaso de Julio!
> 
> Yo vendí toda mi posición entre 40 y 46. Me quedan solo algunas calls y un buen paquete de puts vendidas strike 22,50 y 30



Sí, sí, gracias Value. Pero es que este hachazo que se está llevando estos días es injustificado. Más aún cuando los rates no dejan de subir. En un par de semanas supongo/espero que esté entorno a 50.

También es cierto que está teniendo mala prensa por temas políticas. Hoy mismo leía la noticia de que en un puerto de US unos activistas pro-palestinos impidieron el atraque de un barco de ZIM (recordemos que es una empresa israelí)!


----------



## Hombredepaja (3 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Entonces los cálculos de Clarksons y Nick son incorrectos? Tú has leído el artículo?



Me lo he leído. La mayoría de expertos opinan que las acciones de NM no valen nada.


----------



## Value (3 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Entonces los cálculos de Clarksons y Nick son incorrectos? Tú has leído el artículo?



El calculo de ese NAV es porque le dan a NSAL una valoración digamos entre optimista y brutalmente optimista


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> El calculo de ese NAV es porque le dan a NSAL una valoración digamos entre optimista y brutalmente optimista



Nick estima que con el cash generado el NAV de NM a finales de año será de 18 usd. Independientemente de si la valoración de NSAL es excesivamente optimista a día de hoy, esos 8 usd generados ya es un colchón de seguridad importante, creo yo. Además el acceso a mejores condiciones de financiación aportarán una mayor generación de beneficios en la parte de NM. Sigo pensando que es la mejor salida para los ATM que estamos sufriendo en NMM.


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

Precio del secondary offering de Zim: 40 usd. Se extenderá hasta el 8 de junio. Hay oportunidad de compra!









ZIM Announces Pricing Of Secondary Offering


ZIM Integrated Shipping Services Ltd. (NYSE: ZIM) (the "Company"), a global container liner shipping company with over 75 years of experience, announced today the pricing of a secondary offering of 6,975,000 ordinary shares at a price to the public of $40.00 per ordinary share, by certain...




investors.zim.com


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

El capesize continúa su tendencia a la baja, mientras que pana y supra se mantiene.


----------



## Minadeperro (4 Jun 2021)




----------



## Value (4 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El capesize continúa su tendencia a la baja, mientras que pana y supra se mantiene.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 676692



Estamos en un punto de inflexión clave. Es inviable que los barcos pequeños salgán más caros por trayecto que los capes. En las próximas semanas vamos a tener:

1. Disparada de los capes hacia arriba, además coincidiría con la época fuerte del año que es a partir de Julio/Agosto.
2. Bajada brutal de los rates de los barcos pequeños/medianos, esto sería malísimo para el sector y habría que prepararse para bajadas fuertes.


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Estamos en un punto de inflexión clave. Es inviable que los barcos pequeños salgán más caros por trayecto que los capes. En las próximas semanas vamos a tener:
> 
> 1. Disparada de los capes hacia arriba, además coincidiría con la época fuerte del año que es a partir de Julio/Agosto.
> 2. Bajada brutal de los rates de los barcos pequeños/medianos, esto sería malísimo para el sector y habría que prepararse para bajadas fuertes.



Sí. Hombre, yo creo que hay muchas más posibilidades de que cape suba que los otros bajen. Como dice Mintzmyer los barcos más pequeños suelen marcar el suelo y cape se suele mover por encima.

Hay este gráfico muy ilustrativo de la volatilidad y correlación entre cape y los formatos de menor desplazamiento. Cape es una locura, y cuando llega al nivel de pana y supra, suele reaccionar al alza.




Y en este momento los FFAs estan tirando oara arriba (cape levantando desde pérdidas de esta mañana)


----------



## Halfredico (4 Jun 2021)

Yo a la mínima que suba algo hoy me piro. Los que seáis capaces de aguantar me alegraré si obteneis vuestro premio.


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

Y se ha puesto ya todos los FFAs en verde


----------



## Value (4 Jun 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Yo a la mínima que suba algo hoy me piro. Los que seáis capaces de aguantar me alegraré si obteneis vuestro premio.



Ya sé que soy el optimista del grupo, pero creo que hay más posibilidades de ver a NMM por encima de 50$ en un añito que por debajo de los 20$.


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ya sé que soy el optimista del grupo, pero creo que hay más posibilidades de ver a NMM por encima de 50$ en un añito que por debajo de los 20$.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 676838



Yo en parte he perdido el optimismo tan fuerte que tenía antes, pero sigo pensando que podemos verla entorna a 100 el año que viene


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (4 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ya sé que soy el optimista del grupo, pero creo que hay más posibilidades de ver a NMM por encima de 50$ en un añito que por debajo de los 20$.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 676838



Lo mismo pienso y tentado estuve ayer de meter otro paquete a 25, cosa que no hice por quererla más abajo, espero no haberme equivocado...


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Lo mismo pienso y tentado estuve ayer de meter otro paquete a 25, cosa que no hice por quererla más abajo, espero no haberme equivocado...



Yo estoy comprando en dips del sector, pero de otras empresas, que ya llevo mucho NMM.


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

Se acaba de publicar el artículo de Nick









Navios Maritime Holdings Buyout Could Unlock Massive Value (NYSE:NM)


A Navios Partners buyout of parent Navios Maritime Holdings would allow the combined entity to refinance NM debt. Read more about a possible all-shares buyout and the investor implications.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Haselnuss (4 Jun 2021)

Parece que baja bien NMM, esta a 25.00 USD ahora mismo, si puedo reentrar entre 24 y 25 creo que lo voy a hacer porque vendi por culpa de no tener las manos frias. Hasta donde creeis que puede bajar?


----------



## jjh (4 Jun 2021)

Y se confirma la subida de los contenedores:



Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## juanmas (4 Jun 2021)

Que grande el jodido Mintzmayer, se trabaja las posiciones de pm, tengo que mandarle una botellita.

Con su tweet y un par de artículos en seekingalpha, la semana que viene ZIM to da moon! yo con 50 antes de julio ya me conformo.

Vamossss!!


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Que grande el jodido Mintzmayer, se trabaja las posiciones de pm, tengo que mandarle una botellita.
> 
> Con su tweet y un par de artículos en seekingalpha, la semana que viene ZIM to da moon! yo con 50 antes de julio ya me conformo.
> 
> Vamossss!!



Es que lo de ZIM es de escándalo. Y lo de DAC aun más! Baje con los rates en máximos históricos, sin visos de remitir y haciendo caja con ZIM, es que no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

Ha sido otra semana movidita. A ver si ya la semana que viene las cosas vuelven a su cauce y todo retoma la senda alcista. Los FFAs han terminado el día bastante bien. Y containers ampliando máximos históricos. Yo tengo un sentimiento positivo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es que lo de ZIM es de escándalo. Y lo de DAC aun más! Baje con los rates en máximos históricos, sin visos de remitir y haciendo caja con ZIM, es que no tiene ningún sentido.



Tiene sentido porque tampoco puede subir siempre. Hace unos meses estaba a 12 y hoy está a 60. Tiene que tomar un respiro a veces, pero ya veras que cuando empiece a subir, cuando te des cuenta está en 100


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tiene sentido porque tampoco puede subir siempre. Hace unos meses estaba a 12 y hoy está a 60. Tiene que tomar un respiro a veces, pero ya veras que cuando empiece a subir, cuando te des cuenta está en 100



Pues sí. Yo creo que se puede situar en 100 dentro de unos meses. Sobre todo porque el tema de los rates no va a aflojar en varios trimestres.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues sí. Yo creo que se puede situar en 100 dentro de unos meses. Sobre todo porque el tema de los rates no va a aflojar en varios trimestres.



Si, los 100 yo los doy por seguros. Y los 200 los veo probables en 2022


----------



## juanmas (5 Jun 2021)

Verás tú cuando el Mintzmyer se entere que andas largando de una de sus preferidas.

INSW es de las flotas más viejunas que uno pueda echarse a la cara, pero con estilo eh!


----------



## juanmas (5 Jun 2021)

Astilleros saturados, no hay slots hasta 2024


----------



## austral (6 Jun 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Parece que baja bien NMM, esta a 25.00 USD ahora mismo, si puedo reentrar entre 24 y 25 creo que lo voy a hacer porque vendi por culpa de no tener las manos frias. Hasta donde creeis que puede bajar?



NMM no levanta cabeza, a ver si sigue aguantando los 25$ y recupera lo antes posible los 30$.
No creo que haya motivos para esta bajada desde los 35$ en tan poco tiempo


----------



## CMarlow (6 Jun 2021)

Van a sacar a PANL del Russell 3000. El cambio se realizará el 25 de junio y se espera que haya una oleada de ventas por parte de los fondos/etf que trackean el índice. Esto puede representar una buena oportunidad sacar unos durillos extra.



https://content.ftserussell.com/sites/default/files/russell_3000_index_deletions_-_2021.pdf


----------



## juanmas (6 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Van a sacar a PANL del Russell 3000. El cambio se realizará el 25 de junio y se espera que haya una oleada de ventas por parte de los fondos/etf que trackean el índice. Esto puede representar una buena oportunidad sacar unos durillos extra.
> 
> 
> 
> https://content.ftserussell.com/sites/default/files/russell_3000_index_deletions_-_2021.pdf



Pues muy buena info. Ya estoy vendiendo mis acs con la idea de recomprar más tarde. Lástima que no se negocien opciones de PANL, ésta sería buena oportunidad de jugarse unos durillos con puts.


----------



## CMarlow (6 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues muy buena info. Ya estoy vendiendo mis acs con la idea de recomprar más tarde. Lástima que no se negocien opciones de PANL, ésta sería buena oportunidad de jugarse unos durillos con puts.



Yo voy a vender mañana y meterlas en Danaos.


----------



## De0a100 (6 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Van a sacar a PANL del Russell 3000. El cambio se realizará el 25 de junio y se espera que haya una oleada de ventas por parte de los fondos/etf que trackean el índice. Esto puede representar una buena oportunidad sacar unos durillos extra.
> 
> 
> 
> https://content.ftserussell.com/sites/default/files/russell_3000_index_deletions_-_2021.pdf



Esto conllevará que habrá caída del valor? Si es así, tiende a recuperar en el tiempo o como se mueven las empresas que las sacan del índice? Gracias.


----------



## juanmas (6 Jun 2021)

A mi me está dando un poco de vértigo el mercado. Nos estamos metiendo en el verano, muy mala época para la bolsa, en una situación de incertidumbre sobre la evolución de la inflación y la subida de tipos por los reguladores. A lo mejor no es ninguna tontería liquidar algo de growth y quedarse con un buen porcentaje cash.

Dentro del sector naviero, aunque éste resiste bien la inflación, me quedaría con aquellas empresas que no estén excesivamente apalancadas y que dispongan de mecanismos financieros de compensación de intereses de la deuda (swaps).

Cuidado con las opciones y el nivel del margen, en caso de caída brusca de bolsa quedarse pillado con margen insuficiente puede ser brutal para nuestras carteras.

Hoy voy de D. pésimus, así que perdonadme la reflexión p.d.m.


----------



## Value (6 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Van a sacar a PANL del Russell 3000. El cambio se realizará el 25 de junio y se espera que haya una oleada de ventas por parte de los fondos/etf que trackean el índice. Esto puede representar una buena oportunidad sacar unos durillos extra.
> 
> 
> 
> https://content.ftserussell.com/sites/default/files/russell_3000_index_deletions_-_2021.pdf



Sabes si hay algún estudio/estadística que hable de los movimientos de media de una acción cuando va a ser deslistada de un indice importante?

Me parece una putada vender PANL, es la más segura del sector bulk.



juanmas dijo:


> A mi me está dando un poco de vértigo el mercado. Nos estamos metiendo en el verano, muy mala época para la bolsa, en una situación de incertidumbre sobre la evolución de la inflación y la subida de tipos por los reguladores. A lo mejor no es ninguna tontería liquidar algo de growth y quedarse con un buen porcentaje cash.
> 
> Dentro del sector naviero, aunque éste resiste bien la inflación, me quedaría con aquellas empresas que no estén excesivamente apalancadas y que dispongan de mecanismos financieros de compensación de intereses de la deuda (swaps).
> 
> ...



Es que ir apalancado + llevar barquitos... es un coctel muy explosivo eh? Que ya sabes como de volatil es este sector.


----------



## CMarlow (6 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Sabes si hay algún estudio/estadística que hable de los movimientos de media de una acción cuando va a ser deslistada de un indice importante?
> 
> Me parece una putada vender PANL, es la más segura del sector bulk.



No conozco ningún estudio sobre el tema, pero tradicionalmente es lo que sucede. Es más un conocimiento por experiencia que por otra cosa. Hay muchos fondos y etfs que trackean el índice y que cuando una empresa sale tiene que vender las acciones. Eso suele arrastrar la acción abajo. Vamos, no se me viene a la memoria ninguna empresa en la que no haya pasado eso. Que igual resulta que al final no baja por cualquier motivo (por ejemplo minoritarios especializados entrando en el valor), pero yo voy a recortar las mías.


----------



## juanmas (6 Jun 2021)

El cash no lo quiero para el bancolchón, más bien para tener liquidez para posibles inversiones con descuento.


----------



## Tio1saM (7 Jun 2021)

..


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jun 2021)

Acabo de rular lo que tenia en PANL a DAC.


----------



## juanmas (7 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No conozco ningún estudio sobre el tema, pero tradicionalmente es lo que sucede. Es más un conocimiento por experiencia que por otra cosa. Hay muchos fondos y etfs que trackean el índice y que cuando una empresa sale tiene que vender las acciones. Eso suele arrastrar la acción abajo. Vamos, no se me viene a la memoria ninguna empresa en la que no haya pasado eso. Que igual resulta que al final no baja por cualquier motivo (por ejemplo minoritarios especializados entrando en el valor), pero yo voy a recortar las mías.



Se ha tragado una buena vela roja en apertura, ahora rebotando. Estoy de salida a 4.10$, si no llega, ahí se quedan.

Vuelvo a entrar en GSL, y van..., 15.80$. A ver si tienen narices a renovar fletes vto 2022 y me corono.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 Jun 2021)

Pero qué ha pasado hoy???

Abro el broker y veo un subidón. AMC ha subido algo pero no tengo y veo todo en verde.

Euroseas +23.44%


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jun 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Euroseas +23.44%



Su puta madre... tengo que abrir un hilo para que entreis en cuanto vendo posiciones


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 Jun 2021)

Pues las he vendido y he comprado ZIM. 

Pero hoy todo sube mucho. Hasta nuestra querida NMM lleva casi un +4%


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 Jun 2021)

Creo que la subida generalizada es por esto:



> CMA CGM’s first-quarter net profit jumped to $2.1 billion from $48 million a year ago on a 10.7% gain in container shipping volumes. (Reuters)


----------



## Cormac (7 Jun 2021)

Danaos desatada también. Y el miércoles dividendo que nos cae.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 Jun 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Danaos desatada también. Y el miércoles dividendo que nos cae.



Están casi todas to the moon.

SBLK +8.95%

La única que parece que baja es SB porque hicieron una ampliación de capital. Gracias que vendí hace días. Y PANL como dijeron ayer aquí. 

Estos barcos hay que mirar el Twitter de Minztmyer para ver lo que calienta y en cuanto salga una noticia mala de que las familias griegas hacen cualquier chanchullo a vender lo más rápido posible. 

Menuda chicharrada de sector.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jun 2021)

Vaya día en dry bulk! El BDI flojeando, los FFAs más bien negativos, con otro hachazo a capesize, y sin embargo un día de subidas en general.

Los portacontenedores, es normal que suban a lo loco. Llevan varias semanas/meses sin hacer prácticamente nada mientras el Harpex marca máximos históricos y sin visos de detenerse pronto. Y las navieras firmando contratos estratosféricos por varios años a comenzar en 2022! Lo normal es que suban. Y aún les queda mucho recorrido.

Ayer Mintzmyer posteó un artículo en VIE que va a sacar en abierto en SA dentro de unos días sobre su gran apuesta por los portacontenedores. DAC y GSL como sus favoritas. Dice que DAC, en el mejor de los escenarios, puede situarse por encima de 200 usd. Y en el por de los escenarios se situaría sobre 90 (si no recuerdo mal). Dice que riesgo/beneficio, es la mejor inversión que ha visto en su vida.

Y lo de ZIM, es que lo que no tiene sentido es que caiga por un secondary offering. Como comenté la semana pasada, fue una oportunidad de compra. Al igual que hace unas semanas también dije lo mismo con el secondary offering de GSL. Os acordáis? Llegó a estar entorno a los 12,5 y hoy ha cerrado en 16,8.

No es que Mintzmyer caliente nada en realidad. Es que es la voz de la razón en este sector.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jun 2021)

Artículo con ideas muy interesantes sobre la situación y el futuro del containership









Where’s the ceiling for box shipping? - Splash247


Alan Murphy, CEO and founder of Danish container shipping consultancy Sea-Intelligence, ponders how close we are to topping out in terms of today’s record freight rates. The Shanghai Containerised Freight Index (SCFI) hit new highs on Friday. For many months now people have been questioning how...




splash247.com


----------



## Value (8 Jun 2021)

Día prácticamente histórico hoy... 

Joder, que bien han entrado las compras en DAC/ZIM/GSL que hice la semana pasada.

Lo que no entiendo es que hacen los gigantes del BULK subiendo hoy, ¿ineficiencias del mercado?


----------



## juanmas (8 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Van a sacar a PANL del Russell 3000. El cambio se realizará el 25 de junio y se espera que haya una oleada de ventas por parte de los fondos/etf que trackean el índice. Esto puede representar una buena oportunidad sacar unos durillos extra.
> 
> 
> 
> https://content.ftserussell.com/sites/default/files/russell_3000_index_deletions_-_2021.pdf



Las que entran por las que salen@eltiodelavara PANL fuera, TK, TNK dentro


----------



## juanmas (8 Jun 2021)

Los FFA´s desplomados, los capes on spot con rates sub-ultramax, todos? no todos.

BULKERS 2020
In May 2021, the Company achieved average time charter equivalent earnings of
approximately *US$43,700* per day, gross. The Company's six vessels trading on
index-linked time charter earned approximately *US$48,400 *per day, gross,
including average daily scrubber benefits of approximately US$2,200 per day. The
Company's two vessels trading on fixed time charter earned approximately
*US$29,800 *per day, gross, including average daily scrubber benefits of
approximately US$2,400 per day.

The Baltic 5TC Capesize Index averaged US$35,508 during May 2021.

*Dividend:*

The Board has approved the payment of a dividend of US$0.30 per share for May
2021.

Dividendos pagados 2021. ENE: 0.13$, FEB: 0.03$, MAR: 0.10$, ABR: 0.21$, May: 0.30$ Total: 0.77$ 6.35NOK.

Con un cash distribution del 90% el retorno por dividendo rondará fácil por encima de 25NOK.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (8 Jun 2021)

Los capes se han dado la vuelta y ahora están en positivo. Por la mañana estaban en negativo.

El pre-market viene calentito, Danaos rozando los 69 hace un rato. NMM por encima de 27 otra vez. 

A ver si viene otro subidón como el de hace unas semanas.


----------



## CMarlow (8 Jun 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Los capes se han dado la vuelta y ahora están en positivo. Por la mañana estaban en negativo.
> 
> El pre-market viene calentito, Danaos rozando los 69 hace un rato. NMM por encima de 27 otra vez.
> 
> A ver si viene otro subidón como el de hace unas semanas.



A ver si no pasa lo de ayer y las acciones van en el sentido contrario a los FFAs jaja


----------



## CMarlow (8 Jun 2021)

El New Contex arriba de nuevo. Los TEU 4250 ya han superado los 50k!





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## CMarlow (8 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver si no pasa lo de ayer y las acciones van en el sentido contrario a los FFAs jaja



Y.... el día empieza así, a la contra de los FFAs


----------



## Hastur (8 Jun 2021)

Al hoyo otra vez....

En fin


----------



## juanmas (8 Jun 2021)

Buena noticia para DryBulk

Las auoridades chinas levantan restricciones a la importación de carbón


----------



## NeoSetrakso (8 Jun 2021)

Artículo de Danaos









Danaos Stock (DAC): Further Upside As Changes To Balance Sheet Not Fully Realized


Danaos is rechartering ships at higher rates, which will only be further realized in the coming months. Refinancing and cashing out equity and bonds makes for a stellar balance sheet.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## juanmas (8 Jun 2021)

DAC, NMM, ZIM, 2020, BELCO, PANL.... Nadie habla de Teekay y a la chita callando desde finales de abril ha subido más de un 30%. A todo esto, el valor de mercado sigue más de un 5% desconectado de las filiales y si sacamos de la ecuación los costes de reciclaje del Banff, el valor sería un poco más alto. El target para TK ronda los 6$.

Teekay Tankers tambien está recuperando valor a marchas forzadas, desde med abril el 34%, pero lo mejor es el 65% upside respecto al TP de Cleaves, nada mal para un valor medio olvidado.

Las opciones para ambos valores están todavía extremadamente baratas 1.30$ para una call 20.0 TNK vto enero. TK se ha apreciado un poco más pero por 1.60$ es posible comprar una call 2.50 vto OCT.

No digo que TK y TNK sean valores de primera calidad pero para inversión a medio plazo pueden ser interesante.

Yo llevo TK en acciones y opciones y TNK en opciones.


----------



## CMarlow (8 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> DAC, NMM, ZIM, 2020, BELCO, PANL.... Nadie habla de Teekay y a la chita callando desde finales de abril ha subido más de un 30%. A todo esto, el valor de mercado sigue más de un 5% desconectado de las filiales y si sacamos de la ecuación los costes de reciclaje del Banff, el valor sería un poco más alto. El target para TK ronda los 6$.
> 
> Teekay Tankers tambien está recuperando valor a marchas forzadas, desde med abril el 34%, pero lo mejor es el 65% upside respecto al TP de Cleaves, nada mal para un valor medio olvidado.
> 
> ...



Joder, la call the TK sí que parece super barata! Igual le pego un tiento mañana


----------



## Hastur (9 Jun 2021)

Yo tengo de Cobas algo indirectamente ahi porque creo que esta metido en Teekay...


----------



## CMarlow (9 Jun 2021)

Los FFAs de pana y supra están fortísimos. Cape recuperando. A ver si las bulker reaccionan.


----------



## JJ81 (9 Jun 2021)

Yo llevo TK y TGP. TK lleva un par de semanas buenas entre los 30m$ de reducción de pasivos y la entrada en el Russell 3000 que obliga a muchos ETF a comprarla, pero me siento más cómodo con Teekay LNG, que la llevo a buen precio y con unos dividendos jugosos. 
De reforzar alguna creo que reforzaría TGP


----------



## juanmas (9 Jun 2021)

Global Ship Lease desbocada ayer en el "after hours", el motivo de la subida la compra de 12 buques con capacidad media 3000TEU, 11 años de edad media e importe global de 234M$. La operación se financiará con caja, deuda fresca y 35M$ senior unsecured 8%.

La fecha de entrega de los buques Q3/2021

GSL no es mi naviera favorita pero la verdad cada vez que entro en el valor me recompensa con creces. Última entrada 04/06 a 15.70$ y viene en el premarket por encima de 18$. Tendré que re-evaluar si mi precio de salida 22$ se está quedando corto. Mercado loco este de los boxships.

Información completa IR GSL - Seekingalpha


----------



## juanmas (9 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Los FFAs de pana y supra están fortísimos. Cape recuperando. A ver si las bulker reaccionan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 680624



Esperando el 26 de junio para volver a PANL, si puedo.


----------



## CMarlow (9 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Esperando el 26 de junio para volver a PANL, si puedo.



Sí. Y SB me parece una buena opción también. Ya sé que está ligeramente sobre NAV y que pende sobre el valor un ATM recientemente ampliado (aunque no tienen por qué estar ejerciéndose), pero en el Q2 deben estar nadando en cash, con 2 tercios de la flota a spot y el 90% de la flota en desplazamientos pana y menores, que son los rates que más fuertes han estado últimamente.


----------



## lodero (9 Jun 2021)

__





Diana Shipping Inc - Diana Shipping Inc. Announces Pricing of US$125 Million Senior Unsecured Bond Offering







www.dianashippinginc.com





Parece que están todas acumulando cash, no?


----------



## juanmas (9 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí. Y SB me parece una buena opción también. Ya sé que está ligeramente sobre NAV y que pende sobre el valor un ATM recientemente ampliado (aunque no tienen por qué estar ejerciéndose), pero en el Q2 deben estar nadando en cash, con 2 tercios de la flota a spot y el 90% de la flota en desplazamientos pana y menores, que son los rates que más fuertes han estado últimamente.



Esta tambien la llevo, soy fácil, fácil, me gustan todas. Como el cash no me alcanza para todo lo que quiero pues aquí he entrado con opciones call strike 2.5$ vto OCT 1.05$, debe andar por el 48% o así.

Lo del offering es una gaita que suena muy a menudo en el sector, en este caso tienen que financiar la compra de 4 Kansarmax/Post-Panamax con entrega 2022/2023 y es lo que hay. A 25 de mayo habían colocado 21.2M$ de los 100M$, no sé cuanto les quedará por colocar.

Me gusta mucho la estructura de fletes y buen management:
- Renovación fletes Panamaxes serie Kypros con vencimiento 2022 a vencimiento 2025.
- Acuerdo con Alfa Laval para instalación de scrubbers y sistemas monitorización combustible.
- Amortizando deuda
- Programa recompra acciones. 

¿Que mas se puede pedir? Cierto el P/NAV un poco alto, pero el NAV no aguanta todo, fíjate en NMM y ya veremos en el futuro cuanto pesa el NAV en la ecuación.

Con perdón, extiendo mis impresiones sobre SB no dirigidas a tu persona, seguro que te la has mirado a fondo, más bien como aperitivo para posibles interesados en el valor.


----------



## juanmas (9 Jun 2021)

lodero dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena jugada, emite nuevos bonos al 8.375% y recompra bonos 9.5%.


----------



## KilianJornet (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (9 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Esta tambien la llevo, soy fácil, fácil, me gustan todas. Como el cash no me alcanza para todo lo que quiero pues aquí he entrado con opciones call strike 2.5$ vto OCT 1.05$, debe andar por el 48% o así.
> 
> Lo del offering es una gaita que suena muy a menudo en el sector, en este caso tienen que financiar la compra de 4 Kansarmax/Post-Panamax con entrega 2022/2023 y es lo que hay. A 25 de mayo habían colocado 21.2M$ de los 100M$, no sé cuanto les quedará por colocar.
> 
> ...



Sí, sí perfecto! Muchas gracias por los apuntes! Esto de acuerdo en todo.


----------



## Value (9 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Buena jugada, emite nuevos bonos al 8.375% y recompra bonos 9.5%.



Yo lo veo al revés, me parece CARÍSIMO ese coste de la deuda con lo fuerte que estan los FFAs.


----------



## juanmas (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (9 Jun 2021)

El BDI por fin sube, después de 10 días bajando.






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## CMarlow (9 Jun 2021)

Tal y como están las cosas tengo el impulso de incrementar mis posiciones en barcos, pero estoy ya invertido hasta las cejas. Estos días estoy trabajando en mi próxima línea de inversión... igual abro un hilo aparte dentro de poco.


----------



## juanmas (9 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Tal y como están las cosas tengo el impulso de incrementar mis posiciones en barcos, pero estoy ya invertido hasta las cejas. Estos días estoy trabajando en mi próxima línea de inversión... igual abro un hilo aparte dentro de poco.



Anímate, será interesante.


----------



## CMarlow (9 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Anímate, será interesante.



Sí, gracias! Ya lo tengo medio perfilado.


----------



## Cormac (9 Jun 2021)

He vuelto a entrar en NMM a 26'86.
He vendido Gengo Shipping con la subida de hoy.


----------



## KilianJornet (9 Jun 2021)

Yo acabo de cargar un poco de Golar (GLNG), que hoy era la única naviera de las que tengo en mi wishlist que estaba en negativo.


----------



## juanmas (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (10 Jun 2021)

Seguimos al alza en los FFAs, después de las subidas masivas que hemos tenido ayer. Lo que más destaco no es lo que vimos en cape, que es extraordinariamente volátil y parte de un punto relativamente bajo, sino los fuertes avances de pana y supra, que son menos volátiles y están ya en máximos. Y todo esto debería ser solo el inicio del ciclo anual fuerte!!


----------



## juanmas (10 Jun 2021)

La caja registradora sigue sonando. Oslo Shipping PR 1.4%

2020 4.1% - BELCO 3.7% - GOGL 4.7%
OET: (1.5%) - HUNT = - FRO 1.3% - HAFNI 0.2%
AGAS 0.15% - BWLPG 2.8% - FLNG 1.8%
MPCC 5.20%

El premarket NY viene en subida.

Suerte hoy.


----------



## juanmas (10 Jun 2021)

Bulkers 2020 repartiendo leche




Voy a ser conservador; mi apuesta 32NOK o lo que es lo mismo 35% dividendo 2021! pagadero mes a mes.


----------



## CMarlow (10 Jun 2021)

He abierto un hilo sobre mi nueva línea de inversión, por si os apetece echarle un vistazo y aportar cosas 






Apostando por la inflación


Hola, Hace ya unos días que estoy estudiando el tema del aumento de la inflación y cómo sacarle provecho. No me voy a extender en las explicaciones acerca de los factores que me hacen pensar que la inflación va a llegar de forma agresiva, pero solo por listar algunos de los elementos más...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## juanmas (10 Jun 2021)

ZIM ha liquidado el offering. Ca. tres meses sin sobresaltos por la proa.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (10 Jun 2021)

Danaos por encima de 70 dólares por primera vez.


----------



## CMarlow (10 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> ZIM ha liquidado el offering. Ca. tres meses sin sobresaltos por la proa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 681595



Bueno, aún quedan acciones vendibles a finales de julio, no? Lo que sí es cierto es que se ha reducido el volumen de las acciones que pueden salir al mercado en esa fecha.


----------



## Schedule (10 Jun 2021)

Más barcos para la nmm. Se conocía esto de antes?


----------



## KilianJornet (10 Jun 2021)

Schedule dijo:


> Más barcos para la nmm. Se conocía esto de antes?



Pues hombre, sube ya un 5%, así que imagino que no se conocería. No pinta mal el día para las navieras. Veremos a ver cómo avanza y termina cerrando la sesión.


----------



## CMarlow (10 Jun 2021)

BDI sube un 7,6% en el día






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





New Contex marca un nuevo ascenso, dejándonos pensar que el Harpex volverá a crecer mañana por encima de máximos históricos





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de





Y una noticia más sobre el colapso del transporte marítimo:









Pearl River Delta jammed - Splash247


The principle goods highway to the world’s consumers is jammed. In the wake of a Covid-19 outbreak at Yantian Port in eastern Shenzhen on May 25, vessels have backed up in the South China Sea, while others have sought alternatives in western Shenzhen, Hong Kong and Nansha to the south of...




splash247.com


----------



## KilianJornet (10 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> BDI sube un 7,6% en el día
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente. Gracias por compartir!


----------



## JJ81 (10 Jun 2021)

Schedule dijo:


> Más barcos para la nmm. Se conocía esto de antes?



No se que me estoy perdiendo pero esos 3 barcos no son “2021 built”, tienen más años que mear de pie. 
Son compras a NM o estos de dónde han salido?


----------



## Value (10 Jun 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> No se que me estoy perdiendo pero esos 3 barcos no son “2021 built”, tienen más años que mear de pie.
> Son compras a NM o estos de dónde han salido?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 681706



Calma calma!

Como puse por twitter los barcos los compraron ya hace tiempo, unos son de NM y otros de un 3ero. 

Lo que llama la atención son el contrato con el que los han puesto a funcionar. Contratos INDEX (Linkeados al BPI) con prima del 110% sin profit sharing y hasta 2024!!! Que la Griega nos firme eso significa que se posicionan SUPER BULLISH respecto a los rates los próximos años.


----------



## CMarlow (10 Jun 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> No se que me estoy perdiendo pero esos 3 barcos no son “2021 built”, tienen más años que mear de pie.
> Son compras a NM o estos de dónde han salido?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 681706



El Amitie y el Star ya aparecen en la presentación de resultados del Q1 como bareboat (barcos alquilados) a entregar en la primera mitad del año. El Koyo no he encontrado aún de dónde sale.



http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com//files/NMM%20Q1%202021%20earnings%20presentation.pdf


----------



## Schedule (10 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El Amitie y el Star ya aparecen en la presentación de resultados del Q1 como bareboat (barcos alquilados) a entregar en la primera mitad del año. El Koyo no he encontrado aún de dónde sale.
> 
> 
> 
> http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com//files/NMM%20Q1%202021%20earnings%20presentation.pdf




Yo lo vi antes en un report de 2020 de NM


Pd: no estoy seguro de si te refieres con qué compañía estaba antes


----------



## CMarlow (10 Jun 2021)

Le estoy echando un vistazo a Atlas Corporation (ATCO) y la verdad es que tiene una pinta interesante. Tiene la mayor flota de portacontenedores (127) de los cuales 49 (casi el 40%) están a spot (market rate, como le llaman ellos). Financieramente no parece que haya nada grave y el management tienen buena pinta. La única pega que puede haber es que están haciendo pedidos de barcos nuevos. Y la acción lleva prácticamente 4 meses sin hacer nada, a pesar de que los rates no han dejado de subir de forma estratosférica.

Alguien tiene alguna opinión sobre ella? Parece que tienen muy buena pinta...

@Value @juanmas @arriba/abajo @Hombredepaja @JJ81 @NeoSetrakso @jjh


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Le estoy echando un vistazo a Atlas Corporation (ATCO) y la verdad es que tiene una pinta interesante. Tiene la mayor flota de portacontenedores (127) de los cuales 49 (casi el 40%) están a spot (market rate, como le llaman ellos). Financieramente no parece que haya nada grave y el management tienen buena pinta. La única pega que puede haber es que están haciendo pedidos de barcos nuevos. Y la acción lleva prácticamente 4 meses sin hacer nada, a pesar de que los rates no han dejado de subir de forma estratosférica.
> 
> Alguien tiene alguna opinión sobre ella? Parece que tienen muy buena pinta...
> 
> @Value @juanmas @arriba/abajo @Hombredepaja @JJ81 @NeoSetrakso @jjh




Confío en lo que diga @Value que es mi follabarcos favorito


----------



## Value (11 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Le estoy echando un vistazo a Atlas Corporation (ATCO) y la verdad es que tiene una pinta interesante. Tiene la mayor flota de portacontenedores (127) de los cuales 49 (casi el 40%) están a spot (market rate, como le llaman ellos). Financieramente no parece que haya nada grave y el management tienen buena pinta. La única pega que puede haber es que están haciendo pedidos de barcos nuevos. Y la acción lleva prácticamente 4 meses sin hacer nada, a pesar de que los rates no han dejado de subir de forma estratosférica.
> 
> Alguien tiene alguna opinión sobre ella? Parece que tienen muy buena pinta...
> 
> @Value @juanmas @arriba/abajo @Hombredepaja @JJ81 @NeoSetrakso @jjh





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Confío en lo que diga @Value que es mi follabarcos favorito




A ver, todo lo que dices es cierto. Es muy buena empresa, con buen management y con una flota enorme. Tu resumen de la tesis bullish es más que respetable (Y yo lo comparto).

Ahora te voy a dar yo unas pinceladas bearish y ya decides:

1. Es GIGANTE: capitaliza como 3,3B.... por lo que para moverla hacia arriba, yo diría que van a ser necesarias "manos fuertes" entrando al sector.
2. La VALORACIÓN: Si te pones a echar numeros pffff, esta como un 60-70% más cara que DANAOS ( y DAC tiene un management 2/3 PALMAS)
3.. CRECIMIENTO: Son los únicos que se han metido en un macro-plan de crecimiento pidiendo barcos nuevos (aunque vienen con contratos larguísimos a sus espaldas) que a mi personalmente no me entusiasma.

Y para rematar la faena:

4. Las CALLS: Tanto CMRE como ATCO tienen una VI bajíiisima por lo que te puedes apalancar muy muy facilmente sin apenas pagar premium. Yo llevo una posición muy pequeña en calls de ATCO/CMRE. Ambas están mucho más caras que DAC/GSL/ZIM/NMM que son los "peers" que tengo acciones en cartera pero estas 4 tienen VI altísimas.

Asi que eso, llevo como un 0,1-0,2% de mi cartera en calls a vencimiento final de este año... pero porque son muy baratas. Fijate que las STRIKE 10 de Noviembre te salen por 3.70-3.80. Un Breakeven de 13.70-13.80$ estando a acción en 13.62$.


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> A ver, todo lo que dices es cierto. Es muy buena empresa, con buen management y con una flota enorme. Tu resumen de la tesis bullish es más que respetable (Y yo lo comparto).
> 
> Ahora te voy a dar yo unas pinceladas bearish y ya decides:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias @Value !! Sí, comparto todo lo que dices. Y también he visto lo de las call. Mañana voy a pillarme unas vencimiento agosto strike 15, que están tiradas de precio. Creo que el Q2 va a ser muy positivo y es altamente probable que rompa la resistencia de los 14,7 / 14,8, bajo la que lleva los últimos 4 meses.


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

FFAs siguen al alza


----------



## juanmas (11 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Le estoy echando un vistazo a Atlas Corporation (ATCO) y la verdad es que tiene una pinta interesante. Tiene la mayor flota de portacontenedores (127) de los cuales 49 (casi el 40%) están a spot (market rate, como le llaman ellos). Financieramente no parece que haya nada grave y el management tienen buena pinta. La única pega que puede haber es que están haciendo pedidos de barcos nuevos. Y la acción lleva prácticamente 4 meses sin hacer nada, a pesar de que los rates no han dejado de subir de forma estratosférica.
> 
> Alguien tiene alguna opinión sobre ella? Parece que tienen muy buena pinta...
> 
> @Value @juanmas @arriba/abajo @Hombredepaja @JJ81 @NeoSetrakso @jjh



Pues como ya te ha contestado @Value , y muy bien por cierto, me ahorro la molestia.

Debe ser cosa de meigas o que todos seguimos a los mismos tipos en twitter. Ayer precisamente salta el comentario de @allthingsventured en twitter sobre lo desconectada que encuentra la cotización de ATCO respecto a sus pares. Bueno, pues a mí no me entusiasma y sí, las calls están muy baratas pero, en mi caso, con tanta venta de puts de NMM, ZIM, DAC, TIGR,.. últimamente le meto putassos a todo lo que encuentro barato; como resultado mi margen con IBKR se ha ido a la porra. Resumiendo, tampoco estoy taaan entusiasmado con las opciones de ATCO como para molestarme en aumentar mi margen.


----------



## juanmas (11 Jun 2021)

Los buenos siguen cumpliendo. Bulkers 2020, aprobada la reducción de la cuenta Share Premium de US$120,232,597 a US$105,232,597.

Esto que parece una tontería quiere decir que los 15M$ de diferencia ya no forman parte de las reservas y por tanto, gracias a la politica de distribución de capital de (2020), una parte sustancial se distribuirá a los accionistas. Apayaaa!


----------



## juanmas (11 Jun 2021)

Oslo Shipping Index PR 0.77%

2020 0.85% - BELCO 4.4% - GOGL 0.6% (BELCO a la chita callando, lleva un rally bien interesante desde 8.20NOK)
OET: 0.95% - HUNT 0.6% - FRO 1.3% - HAFNI (0.6%)
AGAS (1%) - BWLPG (1.3%) - FLNG 0.3%
MPCC 3.8% (tremendo error no haber entrado en esta. Moraleja, no hagas caso del vecino y haz tu propia DD)

El premarket NY viene en verde y tal como ha cerrado ayer, es muy probable otra jornada con ganancias.

Suerte hoy.


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues como ya te ha contestado @Value , y muy bien por cierto, me ahorro la molestia.
> 
> Debe ser cosa de meigas o que todos seguimos a los mismos tipos en twitter. Ayer precisamente salta el comentario de @allthingsventured en twitter sobre lo desconectada que encuentra la cotización de ATCO respecto a sus pares. Bueno, pues a mí no me entusiasma y sí, las calls están muy baratas pero, en mi caso, con tanta venta de puts de NMM, ZIM, DAC, TIGR,.. últimamente le meto putassos a todo lo que encuentro barato; como resultado mi margen con IBKR se ha ido a la porra. Resumiendo, tampoco estoy taaan entusiasmado con las opciones de ATCO como para molestarme en aumentar mi margen.



Sí, yo vi el twit de Nick ayer y me puse de inmediato a estudiar la empresa. Al final esta comunidad es muy pequeña


----------



## juanmas (11 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Bueno, aún quedan acciones vendibles a finales de julio, no? Lo que sí es cierto es que se ha reducido el volumen de las acciones que pueden salir al mercado en esa fecha.



Si mal no recuerdo, el acuerdo firmado es que levantamiento del lock-up para permitir venta de un número determinado de acciones (offering) a cambio del compromiso no-venta en tres meses contados a partir fecha inicial lock-up, o sea que hasta octubre DB, DAC, etc. no deberían vender su participación, salvo nueva argucia legal.


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> 1. Es GIGANTE: capitaliza como 3,3B.... por lo que para moverla hacia arriba, yo diría que van a ser necesarias "manos fuertes" entrando al sector.



Lo bueno del tamaño es que permite la entrada de institucionales, porque a los valores pequeños no pueden entrar. Por lo que si el dinero de institucionales mira al shipping, diría que ATCO es una fuerte candidata, no crees?


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

Un par de cosas interesantes:











Clarksons Platou raises forecasts as containership owners lock in vessels for five-year charters | TradeWinds


Investment bank also bullish on bulkers, while leaving tankers and gas carriers largely unchanged




www.tradewindsnews.com


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

Subida del 7% en el BDI. Camino a revalidad máximos de más de una década!






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## jjh (11 Jun 2021)

También vi ATCO en los twits de Nick. No he mirado nada más por falta de tiempo y porque estoy en fase de acumular liquidez por si en verano tenemos algún dip. Las noticias que voy viendo me parece que van indicando que toca alguna corrección.

EDIT: y vistos vuestros comentarios dudo mucho poder aportar a ese nivel XD. Me quito el sombrero


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

Y como era de esperar, subida del Harpex, un 2,36% en la semana, marcando nuevos máximos históricos.



Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

jjh dijo:


> También vi ATCO en los twits de Nick. No he mirado nada más por falta de tiempo y porque estoy en fase de acumular liquidez por si en verano tenemos algún dip. Las noticias que voy viendo me parece que van indicando que toca alguna corrección.
> 
> EDIT: y vistos vuestros comentarios dudo mucho poder aportar a ese nivel XD. Me quito el sombrero



Qué noticias te hacen pensar que toca alguna corrección? Yo creo de hecho que acabamos de pasar una corrección y ahora vamos camino de un nuevo arreón arriba. En dry bulk los FFAs marcan el camino de nuevo máximos plurianuales y el Harpex no deja de subir sobre máximos históricos. Ahora entramos en la parte del año más fuerte tanto en contenedores como en bulk.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (11 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Qué noticias te hacen pensar que toca alguna corrección? Yo creo de hecho que acabamos de pasar una corrección y ahora vamos camino de un nuevo arreón arriba. En dry bulk los FFAs marcan el camino de nuevo máximos plurianuales y el Harpex no deja de subir sobre máximos históricos. Ahora entramos en la parte del año más fuerte tanto en contenedores como en bulk.



Pienso lo mismo y me jode un poco porque quería ampliar en DAC, SB y NNM pero la corrección me pilló con falta de liquidez y creo que ahora ya voy a tener que conformarme con las posiciones actuales... Es lo que tiene ser pobre


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

He comprado calls de ATCO vencimiento agosto 21 strike 15 a 0,5. Si no levanta antes a ver si al menos los resultado del Q2 le hacen romper la resistencia de 14,7 / 14,8. Si coge momentum es posible que se vaya a 20 de cabeza.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (11 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo y me jode un poco porque quería ampliar en DAC, SB y NNM pero la corrección me pilló con falta de liquidez y creo que ahora ya voy a tener que conformarme con las posiciones actuales... Es lo que tiene ser pobre



Si acaso es el momento de comprar NMM que es la que sigue "barata" por la ampliación de capital. Con Danaos a casi 75; si la griega no hubiese diluido la acción NMM podría estar perfectamente por encima de 40 dólares a estas alturas.


----------



## Minadeperro (11 Jun 2021)

Parece que PANL está rompiendo los 4,20 con ganas. Tiene un volumen disparatado hoy y acaba de meter una vela de aúpa.


----------



## KilianJornet (11 Jun 2021)

Menuda semanita. A ver cómo cierra PANL, porque con el deslistado del Rusell se estaba quedando rezagada esta semana frente al resto del sector.

Sería una muy buena noticia que también despegase.


----------



## jjh (11 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Qué noticias te hacen pensar que toca alguna corrección? Yo creo de hecho que acabamos de pasar una corrección y ahora vamos camino de un nuevo arreón arriba. En dry bulk los FFAs marcan el camino de nuevo máximos plurianuales y el Harpex no deja de subir sobre máximos históricos. Ahora entramos en la parte del año más fuerte tanto en contenedores como en bulk.



Quizás no tanto una corrección en barcos, donde ya tengo un porcentaje alto de la cartera invertido, sino en otros sectores (especialmente en empresas growth sin respaldo de beneficios).

Veo a mucho pequeño inversor dentro, a los grandes fondos esperando fuera, tensiones China-EEUU, inflación reconociéndose ya de forma oficial, y que en mercados bull similares en el pasado se han producido correcciones de un 8%-9% (ver imagen adjunta).

Seguro que es una teoría de "gorrito de papel de plata" mía, pero para mi tranquilidad mental estoy guardando un 10-15% de liquidez por si hay mar revuelto y surge alguna oportunidad interesante.


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

Acabo de vender unas pocas ZIM que compre cuando la caída de estos días pasados.


----------



## Cormac (11 Jun 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> He vuelto a entrar en NMM a 26'86.
> He vendido Gengo Shipping con la subida de hoy.



He vendido lo comprado a 29'48
Si corrige esta semana vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Menuda semanita. A ver cómo cierra PANL, porque con el deslistado del Rusell se estaba quedando rezagada esta semana frente al resto del sector.
> 
> Sería una muy buena noticia que también despegase.



Sí que se ha metido una buena subida. Pero igual con la salida de los etfs y fondos pega un bajón. Yo no entraría hasta después del 26 de junio


----------



## CMarlow (11 Jun 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Quizás no tanto una corrección en barcos, donde ya tengo un porcentaje alto de la cartera invertido, sino en otros sectores (especialmente en empresas growth sin respaldo de beneficios).
> 
> Veo a mucho pequeño inversor dentro, a los grandes fondos esperando fuera, tensiones China-EEUU, inflación reconociéndose ya de forma oficial, y que en mercados bull similares en el pasado se han producido correcciones de un 8%-9% (ver imagen adjunta).
> 
> Seguro que es una teoría de "gorrito de papel de plata" mía, pero para mi tranquilidad mental estoy guardando un 10-15% de liquidez por si hay mar revuelto y surge alguna oportunidad interesante.



Sí, haces bien. Tienes razón que va habiendo correcciones de vez en cuando. Y vender cuando las cosas suben y comprar cuando bajan es la clave del éxito  Por eso yo también me he deshecho de las pocas ZIM que llevaba.


----------



## juanmas (12 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Acabo de vender unas pocas ZIM que compre cuando la caída de estos días pasados.



Solventado el tema lock-up julio, no le ves más potencial subida hasta octubre?


----------



## juanmas (12 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí que se ha metido una buena subida. Pero igual con la salida de los etfs y fondos pega un bajón. Yo no entraría hasta después del 26 de junio



Sigo en tu línea y mira que me cuesta un montón mantenerme fuera sobre todo viendo la subida de ayer. De cualquier manera, sigue la salida de papel y no hay que descartar la posibilidad de correcciones, ver bajada 4% post-market. Firme ahí con mi orden a 3.95$ y a ver que pasa estos días, tampoco podría quejarme, el importe íntegro de salida PANL lo invertí en GSL el pp 4 con resultados óptimos.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Solventado el tema lock-up julio, no le ves más potencial subida hasta octubre?



Sí, si le veo potencial, pero he decidido apostar más por DAC ya desde hace un par de semanas. Compré estas pocas ZIM por la caída que tuvo con el secondary offering y ahora las vendo con un 10% de rentabilidad en unos días. He entrado en ATCO con opciones y necesito tener cierto colchón de margen en caso de que haya un caída en los próximos días, aunque solo sea un caída técnica para recoger beneficios después de las fuertes subidas que hemos tenido esta semana.

No descarto volver a entrar en ZIM en el futuro, pero en mi caso es más un valor con el que tradear. A largo plazo tengo solo NMM y DAC.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Sigo en tu línea y mira que me cuesta un montón mantenerme fuera sobre todo viendo la subida de ayer. De cualquier manera, sigue la salida de papel y no hay que descartar la posibilidad de correcciones, ver bajada 4% post-market. Firme ahí con mi orden a 3.95$ y a ver que pasa estos días, tampoco podría quejarme, el importe íntegro de salida PANL lo invertí en GSL el pp 4 con resultados óptimos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 683086



Y si yo fuese tú me pensaría seriamente deshacer GSL ya y esperar a un buen punto de entrada en PANL o en otro valor que no haya subido tanto estos días.


----------



## juanmas (12 Jun 2021)

PANL está siempre ahí con mi orden permanente en 3.95$, si no entra, a partir 26 junio volvería con límite 4.30$.
GSL, no es la niña de mis ojos precisamente, pero mientras tire ahí se queda.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Jun 2021)

Estoy viendo que las call de SB para octubre están bien. Yo igual compro algunos contratos el lunes con strike 2,5.


----------



## juanmas (12 Jun 2021)

China acapara tanto grano que sus puertos están congestionados.

China's Buying So Much Corn Its Ports Are Clogging

Panamax/Ultramax/Supramax, quien tiene?


----------



## CMarlow (12 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> China acapara tanto grano que sus puertos están congestionados.
> 
> China's Buying So Much Corn Its Ports Are Clogging
> 
> ...



SB y PANL tiene sobre todo barcos medianos y pequeños. Ya lo he comentado en 2 ocasiones, pero no dejo de repetirlo: de los 43 barcos que tiene SB, solo 4 son cape, y 2 tercios están a spot. Por eso soy tan bullish!


----------



## juanmas (13 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> SB y PANL tiene sobre todo barcos medianos y pequeños. Ya lo he comentado en 2 ocasiones, pero no dejo de repetirlo: de los 43 barcos que tiene SB, solo 4 son cape, y 2 tercios están a spot. Por eso soy tan bullish!



Esas dos por supuesto, incluso GNK que tiene 17 capes pero tambien 23 Supra/Ultramaxes. Mi favorita es BELCO, flota de calidad, buena gestión.
Cierto que en poco más de un mes se ha marcado un 45%, pero no es menos cierto que la cotización YoY se mantiene bastante contenida.

SB: 248%
GNK: 189%
*BELCO*: 89%
PANL: 85%

Otra que por flota tiene posibilidades es IVS. 31 Bulkers Ultramax/Handysize (23 en propiedad, 8 charter) más un petrolero productos. Han tenido problemillas de tesorería por lo que se han visto obligados a vender 3 petroleros MR. Esta habría que mirársela con calma, pérdidas en 2020, quien no, EPS (2.05$); lo que ya no gusta tanto es que en 2019 y 2018 tampoco triunfaron.


----------



## Minadeperro (13 Jun 2021)

Buenas a todos.

Siguiendo con el tema de los barcos, he estado revisando compañías asiáticas, fundamentalmente japonesas.

¿Por qué no se habla absolutamente nada de ellas en el foro?

Me ha llamado la atención especialmente K Line, o Kawasaki Kisen Kaisha, TYO: 9107. Capitaliza unos 320 billones (anglos) de yenes, aproximadamente 3 billones de dólares al cambio. Si la información es correcta, hoy cotiza a PER 3.




Esta es su flota a día de hoy tras haberla reducida levemente durante el año 2020 por el COVID:




Como veis dividen su negocio en tres grandes grupos: Dry Bulk, Tankers y Logística, donde agrupan los contenedores y los “car carrierrs”. Importante destacar que la parte de contenedores la opera Ocean Network Express, empresa que se reparten casi a partes iguales K-Line, Nippon Yusen y Mitsui OSK Lines (MOL).

Estos son los resultados financieros por sectores durante el año 2020, donde se ve que la parte de contenedores se dispara en el último trimestre y así lo informar por escrito en su informe:




Respecto al pronóstico que ofrecen para 2021, es el siguiente:




Efectivamente, indican que van a ir a peor en la sección de logística, y es que hacen las siguientes suposiciones:


Que los mercados de contenedores se desinflarán en la segunda mitad del año.
Que la sección de “Car Carriers” se mantendrá estable a pesar de la escasez de semiconductores.
En Dry Bulk, que las tasas de 2020 se mantendrán gracias a la recuperación económica. Añado captura donde esperan unos FFA de 24.000$ para los Capes la primera mitad del años, que gradualmente bajarían hasta los 12.000$.




Al final concluyo que estos japoneses son ultra-conservadores en el guidance, chocando frontalmente con el sentimiento que hay en el mercado de que estamos ante un gran ciclo tanto para contenedores como para dry bulk..

Acabo de empezar en esto, gracias en parte a este gran post ¿Podéis echarme una mano para entender por qué cotiza tan barata? Asumo que un pelao como yo debe estar saltándose algo importante.

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## CMarlow (13 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Siguiendo con el tema de los barcos, he estado revisando compañías asiáticas, fundamentalmente japonesas.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, gracias! Yo la verdad es que las empresas asiáticas de transporte marítimo las tengo muy fuera del radar. Un gran problema de las empresas japonesas es que en general es difícil acceder a la info de lo que está pasando en la empresa. Suelen sacar poca info en inglés y suele haber pocos medios en inglés que escriban sobre ellas.

Yo hace un par de años invertí algo en japonesas, por ejemplo SUMCO, especializada en hacer silicon wafers. Pero al final mi sensación es que vas un poco a ciegas del día a día.

En general son empresas muy conservadoras, muchas con mucha caja neta, poco eficientes y poco dadas a recompensar al accionista.


----------



## juanmas (14 Jun 2021)

Oslo Shipping Index PR 1.15%

2020 1.25% - *BELCO* 5% - GOGL 0.4% (Los Supras siguen muy fuertes BELCO)
OET: 0.7% - HUNT (0.9%) - FRO (0.4%) - HAFNI 1.7%
AGAS 1.3% - BWLPG 1% - FLNG 2%
MPCC 5.3%

Suerte hoy.


----------



## CMarlow (14 Jun 2021)

El presidente de Golar LNG, Tor Olav Trøim, pone en marcha una empresa de dry bulk, porque cree que lo que estamos viviendo en el subsector recuerda a lo que se vivió del 2003 al 2008 y ve una gran oportunidad. Va a gastar 800 M de usd en pedir 12 barcos de nueva construcción!









Seeing a new peak Tor Olav Trøim launches dry bulk vehicle, Himalaya - Splash247


Tor Olav Trøim is getting back into dry bulk, saying he sees similarities between today’s market and the supercycle days of 2003 to 2008. Trøim is creating Himalaya, a dry bulk owning vehicle which has an initial outlay of $800m to order 12 newbuildings, according to Oslo-based newspaper...




splash247.com


----------



## CMarlow (14 Jun 2021)

Subida del 3% en el BDI, ya cerca de 3.000 de nuevo.






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Los FFAs un poco a la baja



https://www.braemarscreen.com


----------



## NeoSetrakso (14 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> SB y PANL tiene sobre todo barcos medianos y pequeños. Ya lo he comentado en 2 ocasiones, pero no dejo de repetirlo: de los 43 barcos que tiene SB, solo 4 son cape, y 2 tercios están a spot. Por eso soy tan bullish!



Pues buen ostión que se ha acaba de llevar $SB. Qué ha pasado?

Por cierto conocéis $GRIN ?









Grindrod Shipping Holdings Ltd. (GRIN) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Grindrod Shipping Holdings Ltd. (GRIN) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com





Menudo subidón en estos últimos días :O


----------



## bientop (14 Jun 2021)

Artículo de SB en SA que parece que lidera las caídas de hoy









Despite Rallying 234% YTD, Safe Bulkers Remains Investable (NYSE:SB)


Safe Bulkers delivered a great Q1, with increased profitability levels. Read more to know how investors' can increase their margin of safety...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## CMarlow (14 Jun 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues buen ostión que se ha acaba de llevar $SB. Qué ha pasado?
> 
> Por cierto conocéis $GRIN ?
> 
> ...



Alguien en SA comenta que a lo mejor hoy están usando el programa ATM. Lo hacen sobre NAV, así que no está mal al fin y al cabo. A ver a qué dedican el dinero.

Aunque hoy todo el sector está tomando beneficios, después de las subidas fuertes que tuvimos la semana pasada.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (14 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Alguien en SA comenta que a lo mejor hoy están usando el programa ATM. Lo hacen sobre NAV, así que no está mal al fin y al cabo. A ver a qué dedican el dinero.



Ya aquí se ve que en 5 minutos se vendieron más de 1.100.000 acciones, así que unos 4 millones de dólares. El ATM eran 100 millones. 






(SB) Latest Real Time Trades







www.nasdaq.com













Safe Bulkers, Inc. (SB) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Safe Bulkers, Inc. (SB) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## juanmas (14 Jun 2021)

Casi todo el sector, PANL ahí sigue manteniendo el tipo. Al final la anunciada salida del Russell no le está sentando nada mal.


----------



## JJ81 (14 Jun 2021)

Hay caida en el sector en general, no sólo SB.

He estado Googleando y me he encontrado con que esta semana hay reunión IMO para tratar el tema de emisiones. Supongo que esta semana habrá baile en las cotizaciones porque puede que al fin se pronuncien de manera clara y nos condenen a los infiernos (creo y espero que no) o que acaben con la incertidumbre en nuestros barcos chatarreros y les dejen seguir trabajando y contaminando

Habrá que seguir el tema

Edito para añadir el link informativo IMO en cristiano
Avance informativo - MEPC 76

Vuelvo a editar añadiendo que en twitter, buscando #MEPC76, dicen que se ha acordado hoy una reducción del 2% de emisiones CO2 anuales hasta 2026, y que en 2026 dios dirá. No me parece a priori mala cosa para nuestros barcos viejunos


----------



## NeoSetrakso (14 Jun 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Hay caida en el sector en general, no sólo SB.
> 
> He estado Googleando y me he encontrado con que esta semana hay reunión IMO para tratar el tema de emisiones. Supongo que esta semana habrá baile en las cotizaciones porque puede que al fin se pronuncien de manera clara y nos condenen a los infiernos (creo y espero que no) o que acaben con la incertidumbre en nuestros barcos chatarreros y les dejen seguir trabajando y contaminando



No le daría muchas vueltas. La semana pasada subieron una barbaridad, bajan mínimamente los rates y bajan algo. Ninguna acción sube un 5% diario indefinidamente. Danaos ha cerrado a 71.63, que es su segundo mejor máximo tras el viernes pasado.

De vez en cuando leo los comentarios de Yahoo Finance y me gusta esta teoría sobre NMM y los barcos. Resumen: los resultados muy buenos del Q2 2021 (que deberían salir en julio/agosto) + la continuación del movimiento de acciones de growth a value + (añado yo) precios de los fletes subiendo hacia Navidades puede ser el pump definitivo que lleve los barcos to the moon.



> Something to consider. This space has been in the doghouse for years, nothing new in that statement. Thus far, most of the bulkers have yet to report any earnings as a result of the significantly higher rates that we're currently enjoying. Sure, we longs are aware of the huge numbers that will be reported in Q2, BUT, many potential investors are not because we are out of sight while lying in the doghouse. When Q2 is reported the numbers will be so impressive that new investors will take notice and he new interest will drive the share prices much higher. Because we follow the sector so closely we tend to think that others will have picked up on the positive changes that have recently occurred. when Q2 is reported, the money will be in the bank as far as new investors are concerned, until then it's only a possibility. Most of the Analysts are already on board with the recovery but the investing public want to see the money before committing.
> 
> We'll see in about six weeks whether this holds weight.





> You’re making a very good point. I might add that with the market being so high and overpriced that many are looking for some value and the low PE for more security. NMM fits the bill for that kind of investor which is probably most. The stars are lining up for NMM.
> An increase in the distribution would also help a great deal raise the UP.





> @Nicodemi - You also make a good point. It's been more than a decade since value stocks outpaced growth. This change started to become apparent during the latter part of February. Will that continue, time will tell. We also have another thing going for us and that item is that in a relatively short time everything is going to cost more and that includes vessels. This is inevitable with almost every country increasing money supply. If the Analysts are right and NMM earns almost $12 a share for 2021, value investors will drive the share price significantly higher, despite AF. Keep in mind that new money entering this space will not be focused on managements self serving but will be looking at earnings and assets. NMM has great assets and soon will demonstrate excellent earnings.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (14 Jun 2021)

Pues yo he aprovechado para ampliar en SB


----------



## Value (15 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Pues yo he aprovechado para ampliar en SB



Yo igual, he recuperado las que vendí a 4 y pico hace ya bastantes semanas.

Ahora mismo tengo aparte de NMM que es posición top3 de cartera:

BULK: GRIN, BELCO, SB, PANL
CONTAINERS: DAC, GSL
LINERS: ZIM

CALLS: GOGL, ATCO


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo igual, he recuperado las que vendí a 4 y pico hace ya bastantes semanas.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo aparte de NMM que es posición top3 de cartera:
> 
> ...



Y PANL tambien, no?


----------



## Value (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y PANL tambien, no?



Si, lo edito. PANL será la 3era o la 4ta mas grande. Lo que pasa que PANL la veo más una situación especial que una empresa de BULK.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Noticia sobre NM relevante para NMM. Sinceramente, no sé si es una buena noticia o no... igual solo es alargar el sufrimiento para NMM en vez de resolver la situación ya.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Otro jugador de la industria que se suma al "bulk rush". Estos signos sí que los veo como algo importante!









Costamare joins dry bulk rush with acquisition of 16 vessels - Splash247


New York-listed Greek boxship owner Costamare has joined the growing number of shipowners taking advantage of the strong dry bulk market with the acquisition of 16 bulkers. The vessels range between 33,000 dwt and 85,000 dwt, and have an average age of 10 years. Costamare says the vessels are...




splash247.com


----------



## juanmas (15 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Noticia sobre NM relevante para NMM. Sinceramente, no sé si es una buena noticia o no... igual solo es alargar el sufrimiento para NMM en vez de resolver la situación ya.



Es buena noticia para NM sin duda, para NMM previsiblemente tambien, todo depende lo que AF pretenda hacer con NM.


----------



## juanmas (15 Jun 2021)

Buena oportunidad de compra ayer, no aproveché demasiado el tirón porque ya voy muy cargado. Entrada con long calls en ATCO y CMRE que se han puesto muy golosas y he tomado una pequeña posición en FANG para aprovechar el tirón del petróleo.

Mis posiciones en Shipping por valoración son:

2020, OET, NMM, GLNG, BELCO, DAC, GSL, TK, ZIM, BWLPG

Con opciones:

Long calls: ZIM, GOGL, GNK, ATCO, SB, TK, CMRE, LPG, TNK, OSG

Puts: NMM, DAC, ZIM


----------



## Value (15 Jun 2021)

BELCO sigue haciendo las cosas bien!





__





Belships fleet expansion, period charter contract, refinancing and delivery update for newbuildings | live







live.euronext.com


----------



## Value (15 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Es buena noticia para NM sin duda, para NMM previsiblemente tambien, todo depende lo que AF pretenda hacer con NM.



Pues para mi es una putada, mentalmente yo soy capaz de llevar mejor que toda la incertidumbre se fuese ya en septiembre... ahora lo mismo toca esperar más.

Los más optimistas dirán ahora "Bueeeeno, como no vamos a comprar NM ya no hay necesidad de usar el ATM" ... Peeero estamos hablando de la Griega, nuestra Griega...


----------



## juanmas (15 Jun 2021)

Oslo Shipping Index PR (0.9%) Bajada generalizada, probable reflejo de la corrección de ayer en NY a media sesión.

2020 0.4% - *BELCO* (4.75%) - GOGL (0.9%)
OET: (2.15%) - HUNT (0.9%) - FRO (1.6%) - HAFNI (1.1%)
AGAS (2.8%) - BWLPG (1.95%)- FLNG (1.95%)
MPCC (0.7%)

Lo normal es que los valores que más castigados en la jornada de ayer, hoy recuperen parte de las pérdidas. Viene con fuerza PANL que está mostrando las últimas sesiones gran fortaleza.

P.S. Tenía que editar la nueva cotización de BELCO. Las noticias de hoy no han podido ser más positivas, es lo que tiene un buen equipo gestor que incorpora activos de calidad, a precio y financiando con cash + hipoteca naval a LIBOR+275bp. Sólo los mejores pueden financiarse a ese precio.

Suerte hoy.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues para mi es una putada, mentalmente yo soy capaz de llevar mejor que toda la incertidumbre se fuese ya en septiembre... ahora lo mismo toca esperar más.
> 
> Los más optimistas dirán ahora "Bueeeeno, como no vamos a comprar NM ya no hay necesidad de usar el ATM" ... Peeero estamos hablando de la Griega, nuestra Griega...



Es lo que decía, que no sé si es buen noticia para NMM. Yo habría preferido la opción que describía Nick en su último artículo: que NMM comprase NM. Y aún es posible, eh. Que hayan pegado una patada adelante a la deuda no quiere decir que no vayan a hacer más operaciones de importancia. Pero como comentas, @Value , la incertidumbre es lo peor.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Congestión en China. Van apareciendo más y más problemas en la cadena de transporte.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (15 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Congestión en China. Van apareciendo más y más problemas en la cadena de transporte.



Y los capes muy verdes; han más que recuperado lo perdido ayer. 



https://www.braemarscreen.com



Tras la bajada de ayer y el "sell off" tras el subidón de la semana pasada, hoy seguramente veamos otro tirón hacia arriba.


----------



## Minadeperro (15 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> BELCO sigue haciendo las cosas bien!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se lo está tomando con alegría.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Cada vez se acumulan más noticas positivas tanto en containerships como, especialmente, en dry bulk. A nivel psicológico yo estoy aún más tranquilo ahora que cuando abrí el hilo. Creo que queda un futuro brillante por delante!


----------



## juanmas (15 Jun 2021)

*El fracaso no es una opción.*

Dice el bueno de Kitack Lim, Secretario Gral de la IMO en la apertura de la 76ª reunión del MEPC. Buenas intenciones seguro no faltan para llegar a consensos, pero es harto difícil conjugar los intereses de los diferentes paises signantes del Convenio y sus protocolos. 

El lunes por escasa mayoría un grupo de paises, votó a favor de un paquete de medidas a corto plazo que permitirían un aumento de las emisiones actuales del transporte marítimo, de 1.000 millones de toneladas anuales de CO2, hasta un 16% para 2030. 

Al final, los delegados del MEPC llegaron a un acuerdo por el que los buques deben mejorar su intensidad de carbono en un 2% anual entre 2023 y 2026. Sin embargo, las normas no incluyen ningún mecanismo de aplicación.

Una vez acordado el paquete de medidas a corto plazo, durante el resto de la cumbre, que se clausura el jueves, se debatirán medidas a medio plazo, como la propuesta de las Islas Marshall de fijar un precio global del carbono de 100 dólares por tonelada.

Lamentablemente, el próximo jueves en la fecha de cierre de la 76ª reunión del Comité, *el fracaso será una realidad, *. 

Paises con pocos o nulos intereses navieros, como USA, ya están implementando sus propias medidas normativas sobre transporte marítimo ecológico. La Unión Europea, por su parte, va muy avanzada en la inclusión del sector en su régimen de comercio de derechos de emisión, por lo que hay que esperar que el canon por emisión de CO2, sea muy superior a los 100$/ton propuestos por I. Marshall.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

New Contex arriba un 2,4% desde el dato de hace 5 días. Y por las noticias que estamos viendo, aún seguirá subiendo durante un buen tiempo.





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## Witosev (15 Jun 2021)

http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com/files/nmm061521.pdf




5 nuevos contratos para containers que comienzan en el periodo septiembre-diciembre del 2021. Barcos que están contratados ahora mismo a 18 K y pasan a estar 3 años de media a 41 K. Not bad.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 686042
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tampoco me parece un rate particularmente bueno, más bien modesto. El New Contex sitúa hoy en día los 4250 TEU a 24 meses en 47k usd. Los 36 meses deberían ser unos 43k. Además, 2 de los barcos fletados son más grandes, de 4.730 TEU :/

Pero bueno, al menos son ingresos muy superiores a los que teníamos antes y por duraciones largas. Qué lista fue AF en hacer contratos de 1 año en 2020 esperando a que subiesen los rates!!


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Y el BDI se vuelve a situar por encima de los 3k






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## Value (15 Jun 2021)

Os dejo mi opinión sobre el tema de NMM ( es larga aviso )


----------



## Witosev (15 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues tampoco me parece un rate particularmente bueno, más bien modesto. El New Contex sitúa hoy en día los 4250 TEU a 24 meses en 47k usd. Los 36 meses deberían ser unos 43k. Además, 2 de los barcos fletados son más grandes, de 4.730 TEU :/
> 
> Pero bueno, al menos son ingresos muy superiores a los que teníamos antes y por duraciones largas. Qué lista fue AF en hacer contratos de 1 año en 2020 esperando a que subiesen los rates!!




Tienes que fijarte también en la antigüedad de los barcos. Me parecen unos contratos normales, tampoco un desastre.
A mi lo que me preocupa es que AF esté forzando contratos más largos en detrimento de la rentabilidad para tener CF fijo con el que asegurar nuevas financiaciones.


----------



## orovp (15 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues tampoco me parece un rate particularmente bueno, más bien modesto. El New Contex sitúa hoy en día los 4250 TEU a 24 meses en 47k usd. Los 36 meses deberían ser unos 43k. Además, 2 de los barcos fletados son más grandes, de 4.730 TEU :/
> 
> Pero bueno, al menos son ingresos muy superiores a los que teníamos antes y por duraciones largas. Qué lista fue AF en hacer contratos de 1 año en 2020 esperando a que subiesen los rates!!



La opinión de Mintzmyer en un comentario en SA:

_Very strong charter rates, reflective of the current environment.
Shippers seem to be on sale today though.._


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Tienes que fijarte también en la antigüedad de los barcos. Me parecen unos contratos normales, tampoco un desastre.
> A mi lo que me preocupa es que AF esté forzando contratos más largos en detrimento de la rentabilidad para tener CF fijo con el que asegurar nuevas financiaciones.



Date cuenta que 2 de esos 5 barcos son 4730 TEU. No sé, igual soy muy exigente, pero comparado con lo que estamos viendos estos días en otras compañías, no me parece especialmente buenos.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Los FFAs terminan con subidas importantes en cape y pana. Supra arriba ligeramente.


----------



## Value (15 Jun 2021)

orovp dijo:


> La opinión de Mintzmyer en un comentario en SA:
> 
> _Very strong charter rates, reflective of the current environment.
> Shippers seem to be on sale today though.._



Que no os vendan lo moto, que llevamos ya semanas viendo contratos a más de 48 meses.

No están mal joder, pero yo creo que ha sacrificado pillar un contrato normal a más años para tener el contrato este "raruno" cobrando muchisimo más los 2 primeros años.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Que no os vendan lo moto, que llevamos ya semanas viendo contratos a más de 48 meses.
> 
> No están mal joder, pero yo creo que ha sacrificado pillar un contrato normal a más años para tener el contrato este "raruno" cobrando muchisimo más los 2 primeros años.



Desde luego no hay que negar que la AF tiene su propia forma de pensar con relación a cómo operar los negocios. Yo le veo sentido a ese contrato pensando en que quiere acumular la mayor cantidad de cash posible ahora. Para que? Eso está por ver.


----------



## Witosev (15 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Desde luego no hay que negar que la AF tiene su propia forma de pensar con relación a cómo operar los negocios. Yo le veo sentido a ese contrato pensando en que quiere acumular la mayor cantidad de cash posible ahora. Para que? Eso está por ver.



Lo que me preocupa es que se quiera poner a comprar tankers después de los bulkers y que NMM sea donde acumule toda la flota. Y eso haría que fuera comprando en cascada containers, bulkers y tankers. Y por el camino sin ver un duro los accionistas. 
Solo así se podría explicar la obsesión con seguir adquiriendo recursos financieros y que haya fijado ese calendario de rates. Al final no deja de ser buscar financiación a través de esos contratos, por eso están tan balanceados al año 1.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Lo que me preocupa es que se quiera poner a comprar tankers después de los bulkers y que NMM sea donde acumule toda la flota. Y eso haría que fuera comprando en cascada containers, bulkers y tankers. Y por el camino sin ver un duro los accionistas.
> Solo así se podría explicar la obsesión con seguir adquiriendo recursos financieros y que haya fijado ese calendario de rates. Al final no deja de ser buscar financiación a través de esos contratos, por eso están tan balanceados al año 1.



Es una posibilidad. Aunque espero que no sea así. Habrá que esperar.


----------



## Value (16 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Lo que me preocupa es que se quiera poner a comprar tankers después de los bulkers y que NMM sea donde acumule toda la flota. Y eso haría que fuera comprando en cascada containers, bulkers y tankers. Y por el camino sin ver un duro los accionistas.
> Solo así se podría explicar la obsesión con seguir adquiriendo recursos financieros y que haya fijado ese calendario de rates. Al final no deja de ser buscar financiación a través de esos contratos, por eso están tan balanceados al año 1.



A mi también me huele a esto. La Griega es una jugona! lo que pasa que a los tankers aún les queda bastante para empezar a hacer dinero...


----------



## Witosev (16 Jun 2021)

En cuanto al mercado yo ahora si estoy muy optimista. Compré otro paquete a 28 dólares. Por debajo de 700 MM de capitalización o incluso 800 MM considerando el posible ATM es un ganga. Los NAV van a seguir subiendo y me gusta mucho como se está poniendo el mercado dry bulk. Los containers ya damos por descontado que van a ser una fábrica de hacer dinero.
Fijaos como han evolucionado los FFAs. Volvemos a estar en máximos en los capesize para el tercer trimestre. Pero más importante que eso es que los contratos Cal22 han subido mucho en las últimas semanas, poco a poco, pero han subido. Los fundamentales están muy robustos en cuanto a inventarios y estrategias de aprovisionamientos chinas. Los rates y FFAs están mucho mejor ahora que hace un mes o dos. Y NMM tienen más que descontado los ATMs. 
Me gusta como se está poniendo todo. Veo margen de seguridad sobradísimo en la inversión y es cuestión de tiempo que se clarifique la estrategia de Charo, que es lo que falta para volver mínimo a esos 33-35 dólares.


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> En cuanto al mercado yo ahora si estoy muy optimista. Compré otro paquete a 28 dólares. Por debajo de 700 MM de capitalización o incluso 800 MM considerando el posible ATM es un ganga. Los NAV van a seguir subiendo y me gusta mucho como se está poniendo el mercado dry bulk. Los containers ya damos por descontado que van a ser una fábrica de hacer dinero.
> Fijaos como han evolucionado los FFAs. Volvemos a estar en máximos en los capesize para el tercer trimestre. Pero más importante que eso es que los contratos Cal22 han subido mucho en las últimas semanas, poco a poco, pero han subido. Los fundamentales están muy robustos en cuanto a inventarios y estrategias de aprovisionamientos chinas. Los rates y FFAs están mucho mejor ahora que hace un mes o dos. Y NMM tienen más que descontado los ATMs.
> Me gusta como se está poniendo todo. Veo margen de seguridad sobradísimo en la inversión y es cuestión de tiempo que se clarifique la estrategia de Charo, que es lo que falta para volver mínimo a esos 33-35 dólares.



Sí, ahora estamos en un momento dulce por fundamentales, sobretodo porque estamos al inicio del ciclo anual fuerte. Cuál es tu precio objetivo de venta?


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

Aquí hemos hablado poco del precio de los barcos, pero es otra métrica a tener muy en cuenta para ver la evolución del NAV. Como es de suponer, no ha dejado de subir en los últimos meses.


----------



## Value (16 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> En cuanto al mercado yo ahora si estoy muy optimista. Compré otro paquete a 28 dólares. Por debajo de 700 MM de capitalización o incluso 800 MM considerando el posible ATM es un ganga. Los NAV van a seguir subiendo y me gusta mucho como se está poniendo el mercado dry bulk. Los containers ya damos por descontado que van a ser una fábrica de hacer dinero.
> Fijaos como han evolucionado los FFAs. Volvemos a estar en máximos en los capesize para el tercer trimestre. Pero más importante que eso es que los contratos Cal22 han subido mucho en las últimas semanas, poco a poco, pero han subido. Los fundamentales están muy robustos en cuanto a inventarios y estrategias de aprovisionamientos chinas. Los rates y FFAs están mucho mejor ahora que hace un mes o dos. Y NMM tienen más que descontado los ATMs.
> Me gusta como se está poniendo todo. Veo margen de seguridad sobradísimo en la inversión y es cuestión de tiempo que se clarifique la estrategia de Charo, que es lo que falta para volver mínimo a esos 33-35 dólares.



La pregunta es, a medio plazo si los rates siguen así... 

¿Se va a ganar más dinero con la CALIDAD (EGLE, SBLK, SB), con las pequeñas que estan/estaban infravaloradas (BELCO, GRIN) o con AF que no sabes cuantas puñaladas te va a meter antes de hacerte rico?

Yo cuando NMM estuvo en torno a los 25$ aproveché para vender alguna PUT, peeero.... ahora mismo estoy ampliando otros nombres del sector.


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> La pregunta es, a medio plazo si los rates siguen así...
> 
> ¿Se va a ganar más dinero con la CALIDAD (EGLE, SBLK, SB), con las pequeñas que estan/estaban infravaloradas (BELCO, GRIN) o con AF que no sabes cuantas puñaladas te va a meter antes de hacerte rico?
> 
> Yo cuando NMM estuvo en torno a los 25$ aproveché para vender alguna PUT, peeero.... ahora mismo estoy ampliando otros nombres del sector.



Como sabes yo voy muy cargado de NMM. Pero desde hace tiempo en las caídas del sector solo compra otros nombres, para diversificar. He ido acumulando una buena cantidad de DAC, que ahora representa mi segunda mayor posición y también la voy a mantener a largo.

Ahora mismo llevo posiciones en DSX, SB y ATCO, ya que la semana pasada me deshice de las PANL (error) y las ZIM (acierto) que tenía.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (16 Jun 2021)

Yo he notado que los stocks más institucionalizados son los que tienen una evolución más estable.

De los que llevo GNK y SBLK son los que suben de una manera más lineal. 

Si miro la propiedad de SBLK, el 38% es Oaktree. En GNK, el 15% es Centerbridge, el 9% Fidelity, el 4% Blackrock, etc. 

Mantengo NMM y DAC, pero en las posiciones más pequeñas he ido rotando hacia estos valores que me parecen más estables que las SB o DSX de turno.


----------



## juanmas (16 Jun 2021)

Oslo Shipping Index PR 0.6%. 

2020 0.8% - *BELCO* 8.95% - GOGL 1.10%
OET: (0.3%) - HUNT 0.2% - FRO (0.2%) - HAFNI =
AGAS 2.4% - BWLPG 0.25%- FLNG (1%)
MPCC (0.7%)
OET: (2.15%) - HUNT (0.9%) - FRO (1.6%) - HAFNI (1.1%)
AGAS (2.8%) - BWLPG (1.95%)- FLNG (1.95%)
MPCC 2%

Belships es un cañon. Entré en el valor con una buena posición hace 45 días. Por entonces la acción estaba lateral debido a salidas periódicas de un fondo, lo que mantenía el valor en el entorno de 8.20Kr; buen precio para mi TP 15-16KR. El último mes ha sido una bendición para la cotización, todos los engranajes se ha acoplado a la perfección: el fondo ha liquidado su posición, Los fletes de los barcos sub-panamax se ha disparado, el orderbook por los suelos, los FFA´s subiendo y los ejecutas haciendo su trabajo. Resultado, 80% y muy buenas perspectivas a largo plazo, BELCO pasa a mi cartera de dividendos, junto con 2020 y OET, estas no se tocan, ni TP ni gaitas, ahí se quedan. Cierto que BELCO no alcanza los niveles de distribución de 2020/OET, sería imposible alcanzar el 90% de 2020 cuando precisas cash para incrementar flota; pero bueno el 50% después de atender deuda, tampoco está nada mal.

Suerte hoy.


----------



## Haselnuss (16 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Como sabes yo voy muy cargado de NMM. Pero desde hace tiempo en las caídas del sector solo compra otros nombres, para diversificar. He ido acumulando una buena cantidad de DAC, que ahora representa mi segunda mayor posición y también la voy a mantener a largo.
> 
> Ahora mismo llevo posiciones en DSX, SB y ATCO, ya que la semana pasada me deshice de las PANL (error) y las ZIM (acierto) que tenía.



Crees que es un buen momento para entrar a SB? Cuando bajo a ~3,5 USD hace unos dias me quede a nada de entrar, por un par de centimos y le tengo ganas...

Ahora mismo tengo a partes iguales NMM y ZIM


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Crees que es un buen momento para entrar a SB? Cuando bajo a ~3,5 USD hace unos dias me quede a nada de entrar, por un par de centimos y le tengo ganas...
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo a partes iguales NMM y ZIM



Sí, yo creo que es un buen momento. Puede que haya un poco de dudas porque tienen un programa ATM activo, aunque no hay evidencias de que lo estén usando de forma exagerada. Y creo que va a presentar un Q2 extraordinario.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Como sabes yo voy muy cargado de NMM. Pero desde hace tiempo en las caídas del sector solo compra otros nombres, para diversificar. He ido acumulando una buena cantidad de DAC, que ahora representa mi segunda mayor posición y también la voy a mantener a largo.
> 
> Ahora mismo llevo posiciones en DSX, SB y ATCO, ya que la semana pasada me deshice de las PANL (error) y las ZIM (acierto) que tenía.



Tradeais demasiado para mi gusto. En un ciclo alcista así la gracia es comprar y no tocar, no hacer 10 operaciones por semana. Otra cosa es que una empresa de un sector suba a precios ridículos y roteis a otra del sector.

Pero eso es algo que deberíais hacer 3/4 veces como mucho en todo el superciclo

Tenéis que pensar que cuantas más operaciones hagáis, más riesgo de cagarla. Ante la duda lo mejor es quedarse quieto y no hacer nada.

Dices que Zim es un acierto vender. Y cuando zim vuele en una o dos semanas va a ser un acierto aún? No es más fácil dejar a las Zim ahí tranquilas ahora que no hay riesgo de papelasso en tres meses?


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tradeais demasiado para mi gusto. En un ciclo alcista así la gracia es comprar y no tocar, no hacer 10 operaciones por semana. Otra cosa es que una empresa de un sector suba a precios ridículos y roteis a otra del sector.
> 
> Pero eso es algo que deberíais hacer 3/4 veces como mucho en todo el superciclo
> 
> ...



Las que tradeo son posiciones pequeñas. Las posiciones core no las toco hasta que alcancen precios objetivos. En este sector hay mucha volatilidad, como bien sabes, y en general me ha ido bien. Siempre comprado. Si algo sube mucho vendo y rolo a algo que ha bajado o no se ha movido. Podría volver a entrar en ZIM hoy. Y la semana pasada entré en ATCO por opciones.

En todo caso, te doy la razón. Creo que cuanto menos se tradee mejor.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Las que tradeo son posiciones pequeñas. Las posiciones core no las toco hasta que alcancen precios objetivos. En este sector hay mucha volatilidad, como bien sabes, y en general me ha ido bien. Siempre comprado. Si algo sube mucho vendo y rolo a algo que ha bajado o no se ha movido. Podría volver a entrar en ZIM hoy. Y la semana pasada entré en ATCO por opciones.
> 
> En todo caso, te doy la razón. Creo que cuanto menos se tradee mejor.




Quizás entro hoy con opciones en ATCO si no sube. Con el rollo de pedir permiso en el trabajo y demás es jodido construir posiciones en sectores tan volátiles. Con decirte que mi jefa me jodió entrar en Danaos A DOCE...


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Quizás entro hoy con opciones en ATCO si no sube. Con el rollo de pedir permiso en el trabajo y demás es jodido construir posiciones en sectores tan volátiles. Con decirte que mi jefa me jodió entrar en Danaos A DOCE...



Te habría ido mejor dejar el trabajo!! jajaja

Yo también estaba mirando ahora mismo las calls de ATCO. Las de strike 15, a agosto o a noviembre, qué te parece? Yo llevo ya 70 a agosto con ese strike. Cuando presenten resultados del Q2 creo que la acción va a volar.


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

Los forwards siguen fuertes


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Te habría ido mejor dejar el trabajo!! jajaja
> 
> Yo también estaba mirando ahora mismo las calls de ATCO. Las de strike 15, a agosto o a noviembre, qué te parece? Yo llevo ya 70 a agosto con ese strike. Cuando presenten resultados del Q2 creo que la acción va a volar.



Créeme que no, que con el trabajo me va muy bien y me permite comprar barcos y no barcos (que los barcos serán solo el 20% de mi cartera)   

Esta tarde cuando abra todo me miró lo de ATCO y te digo si veo algo que merezca la pena


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

Ampliada mi posición en ATCO con 30 calls más agosto 21 strike 15.


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

El BDI sube un 5% en el día, a un mero 2,8% de máximos de 11 años, marcados el pasado 5 de mayo. Lo más probable es que mañana o pasado los superemos.






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## NeoSetrakso (16 Jun 2021)

Me estaba preguntando por qué SBLK se va to the moon hoy y veo la respuesta


----------



## KilianJornet (16 Jun 2021)

Las bulkers para arriba de la mano de SBLK. Ojo cómo el BDI acabe la semana por encima del máximo del mes pasado.

Entro en CMRE.


----------



## Cormac (16 Jun 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Las bulkers para arriba de la mano de SBLK. Ojo cómo el BDI acabe la semana por encima del máximo del mes pasado.
> 
> *Entro en CMRE*.



Por algún motivo esa y no otra?


----------



## KilianJornet (16 Jun 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Por algún motivo esa y no otra?


----------



## Hombredepaja (16 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Date cuenta que 2 de esos 5 barcos son 4730 TEU. No sé, igual soy muy exigente, pero comparado con lo que estamos viendos estos días en otras compañías, no me parece especialmente buenos.



Hay que tener en cuenta que los contratos no entran en vigor hasta finales de año, quizás eso es lo que implica una pequeña rebaja con respecto a tener ya los barcos disponibles.


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que los contratos no entran en vigor hasta finales de año, quizás eso es lo que implica una pequeña rebaja con respecto a tener ya los barcos disponibles.



La rebaja es tenerlos contratados ya a rates actuales en un contexto de claro crecimiento de los costes. Si se esperase más tiempo a firmarlos, por ejemplo en el momento mismo de tenerlos disponibles, lo costaría más al liner.


----------



## Hombredepaja (16 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La rebaja es tenerlos contratados ya a rates actuales en un contexto de claro crecimiento de los costes. Si se esperase más tiempo a firmarlos, por ejemplo en el momento mismo de tenerlos disponibles, lo costaría más al liner.



Nadie sabe a ciencia cierta cuales van a ser los rates a final de año.


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Nadie sabe a ciencia cierta cuales van a ser los rates a final de año.



La industria cree que van a ser más altos que ahora, por eso los liners se afanan en firmar contratos que empiezan dentro de muchos meses y a unos plazos temporales inusualmente largos. DAC ha firmado contratos que empiezan el año que viene!

Pero al final es un acuerdo mutuo tomado en el libre mercado, así que será beneficioso para ambas partes, se entiende.


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jun 2021)

La excusa perfecta para que AF se ponga a comprar la flota de NNA lol









Chinese navy shipbuilding's pressure on the orderbook could help tankers | TradeWinds


Amid a run on boxships, Alphatanker reports Beijing is looking to build ships at its yards




www.tradewindsnews.com


----------



## Cormac (16 Jun 2021)

He vuelto a entrar fuerte en NMM. Gracias a vosotros tengo mas información que con otros valores y me sirve para vigilar la acción.
El grueso fuerte las vendí por encima de 30 cuando nos dio la noticia la griega y anduve por otros mares mas tranquilos.


----------



## CMarlow (17 Jun 2021)

En un artículo sobre DAC, en Seeking Alpha, Nick hace este comentario super bullish:

Personally, I see the whole shipping business entering a structural supercycle on shipbuilding needs finally overwhelming shipbuilding capacity as the shipbuilders reach the bottom of their cycle in 2022. Unprecedented levels of new shipbuilding capacity that doesn't yet exist will be needed to replace carbon inefficient ships from the last boom as well as keep up with still robust trade growth and ramping global infrastructure programs. An 18% orderbook in containers will be far less impactful than many think and categorically does not address a complete lack of new supply of ships under 12,000 TEU (DACs entire fleet). The "this has gone so high that it must mean revert" logic has been the same logic that has lead to so any wildly incorrect top calls over the past year.


Yes, there will be a top at some point likely in or before 2023 but this will have limited impact on DAC that is signing 3-5 year contracts on all ships coming up for charter and will have very limited charter rolls in 2023-2024. In the mini cycles of the past decade rates crashed after periods of profitability due to structural oversupply of shipbuilding capacity. Not this time, as we are back to a structural UNDERSUPPLY of shipbuilding capacity. Everyone is afraid to make the bold call and say that this time is different and we are back to the structural shipbuilding imbalance of the early 2000s but that is EXACTLY what I am suggesting.


By 2025 we will be feeling the full force of the impending carbon regulations and scrapping of ships from the last boom. Rates on ships <12,000 TEU will settle much higher than is being priced in for DAC currently and generally at profitable levels on very limited new supply and an extremely old fleet for these sizes. If anything the next decade will be characterized by very short and acute periods of losses for those oldest ships in the fleet out trading past their usual economic life which will lead to rapid scrapping and rebalancing to profitable levels for ships <20 years old.


DAC at $200? EASY. I'm not afraid to make a bold call. This is where a giant chunk of my money sits.


----------



## KilianJornet (17 Jun 2021)

MPCC superando máximos del segundo semestre de 2019 en la apertura del mercado Noruego. Esto vuela.


----------



## Minadeperro (17 Jun 2021)

Yo he entrado esta noche en K Line, la naviera japonesa. 

Os iré contando


----------



## CMarlow (17 Jun 2021)

Estimates suggest more than 600,000 teu has now been affected from the fallout of an outbreak of Covid-19 around Yantian Port in southern China with ports around the world braced for a severe shortage of equipment in the coming weeks, just as the US peak season gets underway.









More than 600,000 teu impacted from Yantian fallout - Splash247


Estimates suggest more than 600,000 teu has now been affected from the fallout of an outbreak of Covid-19 around Yantian Port in southern China with ports around the world braced for a severe shortage of equipment in the coming weeks, just as the US peak season gets underway. Quizzed by Splash...




splash247.com


----------



## castolo (17 Jun 2021)

Mil disculpas por el off topic, pero acabo de buscar en google "navios maritime ceo" y "angeliki frangou" en imágenes... Si eso no es un hombre, que baje Dios y lo vea.


----------



## KilianJornet (17 Jun 2021)

Nuevo máximo de GSL.

Y el BDI en máximos desde 2010.

Seguimos.


----------



## orovp (17 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Estimates suggest more than 600,000 teu has now been affected from the fallout of an outbreak of Covid-19 around Yantian Port in southern China with ports around the world braced for a severe shortage of equipment in the coming weeks, just as the US peak season gets underway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿por eso los rojos de hoy?


----------



## KilianJornet (17 Jun 2021)

orovp dijo:


> ¿por eso los rojos de hoy?



Desde la ignorancia, entiendo que debería ser justo al revés, ¿no?

El colapso del puerto de Yantian incrementa el costo del transporte marítimo | El Estrecho Digital


----------



## Minadeperro (17 Jun 2021)

El sector es muy volátil y llevábamos una semana espectacular. 

Ya hemos visto sobre reaccionar al mercado cuando hemos tenido caídas en los FFA. 

Yo estoy súper tranquilo, y seguro que alguno por aquí está aprovechando para cargar más


----------



## orovp (17 Jun 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia, entiendo que debería ser justo al revés, ¿no?
> 
> El colapso del puerto de Yantian incrementa el costo del transporte marítimo | El Estrecho Digital



cierto, aunque si lo provoca el covid puede venir por allí la bajada


----------



## CMarlow (17 Jun 2021)

Hoy es uno de esos días que no responden a la lógica. Rates en máximos tanto en dry bulk como en portacontenedores, FFAs con un contango significativo, noticias bullish apareciendo por todas partes, anuncio de contratos plurianuales, movimientos de la industria que muestran confianza en el futuro... y todo el sector cayendo. No tiene ningún sentido. Pero bueno, así es el mercado.


----------



## Cormac (17 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy es uno de esos días que no responden a la lógica. Rates en máximos tanto en dry bulk como en portacontenedores, FFAs con un contango significativo, noticias bullish apareciendo por todas partes, anuncio de contratos plurianuales, movimientos de la industria que muestran confianza en el futuro... y todo el sector cayendo. No tiene ningún sentido. Pero bueno, así es el mercado.



Si, yo paso, pero hoy tiene una pinta de trading estupenda. De aquí a final de tarde, pinta de recuperar.


----------



## Cormac (17 Jun 2021)

Es off topic pero el otro día leí la noticia donde decía que por el gesto de Cristiano Ronaldo (apartar una cocacola y sustituirla por agua) había hecho que Coca-Cola se desplomase en Bolsa 
Me dió por mirar y había bajado un 1'56 %


----------



## CMarlow (17 Jun 2021)

He aprovechado para ampliar un poco mi posición a largo en DAC. Ahora llevo 1.500 acciones. Segunda posición por detrás de NMM.


----------



## juanmas (17 Jun 2021)

Pues casi te gano, yo llevo 100


----------



## CMarlow (17 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues casi te gano, yo llevo 100



Jajaja


----------



## CMarlow (17 Jun 2021)

La noticia ya aparece en la prensa económica generalista:









El atasco de los puertos de China supera al del Canal de Suez y amenaza con llevar el caos al comercio global


La industria naviera mundial está viviendo unos meses muy convulsos. El comercio marítimo ya venía agotado y tocado por las crisis pandémica, a lo que más tarde se han sumado las presiones inflacionarias y los retrasos en las entregas. Pues bien, parece que ahora se enfrenta a la mayor prueba de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Tio1saM (18 Jun 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Es off topic pero el otro día leí la noticia donde decía que por el gesto de Cristiano Ronaldo (apartar una cocacola y sustituirla por agua) había hecho que Coca-Cola se desplomase en Bolsa
> Me dió por mirar y había bajado un 1'56 %



Algo leí, pero mas bien diria que bajo ese 1,56 sin ningun motivo aparente, eso coincidio con el gesto y los periolistos decidieron hacer esa noticia porque era un titular molon.


----------



## Cormac (18 Jun 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Algo leí, pero mas bien diria que bajo ese 1,56 sin ningun motivo aparente, eso coincidio con el gesto y los periolistos decidieron hacer esa noticia porque era un titular molon.



Por eso. Si un 1'56 no es ningún titular ni nada.


----------



## CMarlow (18 Jun 2021)

Hoy seguimos con bajadas pronunciadas de los forwards


----------



## Turboh2o (18 Jun 2021)

Un poco desde la barra del bar y pensando en el escenario macro... Pueden tener que ver las bajadas de estos dias en las materias primas y por consecuencia en nuestros barcos en la apreciación que ha tenido el dolar? Aunque en principio no deberia afectar demasiado a los fundamentales de las navieras, puede haber una correlacion entre los precios de las MMPP y los barcos?


----------



## CMarlow (18 Jun 2021)

Turboh2o dijo:


> Un poco desde la barra del bar y pensando en el escenario macro... Pueden tener que ver las bajadas de estos dias en las materias primas y por consecuencia en nuestros barcos en la apreciación que ha tenido el dolar? Aunque en principio no deberia afectar demasiado a los fundamentales de las navieras, puede haber una correlacion entre los precios de las MMPP y los barcos?



Sí, yo creo que hay correlación. Y es injustificada, como bien dices.


----------



## juanmas (18 Jun 2021)

Ayer en un twit del canal J. Mintzmyer correlaciona la bajada con la corrección en el precio de índice de la energía XLE. Yo ceo que es una corrección técnica en un mercado muy volátil y he cargado algo de DAC, (ahora ya soy menos pringao) y opciones long ATCO, LPG, TNK.

Los fundamentales siguen ahí, así que por mi parte aprovecharé cualquier corrección dentro del canal alcista para comprar, e iré liquidando opciones periódicamente. Mi cartera de acciones está hecha y de momento creo que ya no voy a moverla.


----------



## juanmas (18 Jun 2021)

Oslo Shipping Index PR (2%) 

2020 (3.45%) - BELCO (4.15%) - GOGL (3.90%)
OET: (1.55%) - HUNT (1.20%) - FRO (1.45%) - HAFNI (1.6%)
AGAS (0.2%) - BWLPG (0.7%) - FLNG (1.4%)
MPCC (1.8%)

Creo que la bajada del índice se explica en buena parte como arbitraje de la gran corrección de ayer en la bolsa de NY con mínimos a 18:20, fuera horario de la bolsa de Oslo. De cualquier manera un 2% es bastante fuerte como para pensar que hoy no siga la corrección, quizás con menor intensidad. Veremos como vienen los bulkers, containers parece que recuperan.

Suerte hoy.


----------



## CMarlow (18 Jun 2021)

Pasa algo con NMM? Está subiendo un 7% en premarket.


----------



## Cormac (18 Jun 2021)

Lo que bajó ayer injustificadamente. Ayer aproveché para cargar, pero las voy a usar hoy para tradear, estas que compré ayer. 

Esto es lo que ha puesto en su Twitter MINTZMYER

Betting that whomever sold box lessors today is feeling mega-stupid.... Huge resounding buy signal for the entire containership and box space as Mitsubishi Capital buys out $CAI for a 47% premium. Who is next? $TGH or $TRTN ? How long until $DAC or $GSL gets a bid? #shipping


----------



## CMarlow (18 Jun 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Lo que bajó ayer injustificadamente. Ayer aproveché para cargar, pero las voy a usar hoy para tradear, estas que compré ayer.
> 
> Esto es lo que ha puesto en su Twitter MINTZMYER
> 
> Betting that whomever sold box lessors today is feeling mega-stupid.... Huge resounding buy signal for the entire containership and box space as Mitsubishi Capital buys out $CAI for a 47% premium. Who is next? $TGH or $TRTN ? How long until $DAC or $GSL gets a bid? #shipping



Pues ya está, agora baja un 0,07%


----------



## CMarlow (18 Jun 2021)

Más congestión en containerships









Liner congestion spreads across the planet, 304 ships queuing for berth space - Splash247


The ebb and flow of record global liner congestion is neatly encapsulated in two maps provided below from Seaexplorer, a container shipping platform created by logistics giant Kuehne+Nagel. As of 3.30 pm Singapore time today (see top map) there were 304 ships idle in front of ports around the...




splash247.com


----------



## juanmas (18 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pasa algo con NMM? Está subiendo un 7% en premarket.



Espejismo? En la web del Nasdaq el premarket de NMM practicamente con volumen 0.


----------



## Witosev (18 Jun 2021)

Que pereza. De las que más baja cuando baja y de las que más sube cuando sube


----------



## CMarlow (18 Jun 2021)

Volatilidad al poder. Este sector no es para estómagos sensibles jaja


----------



## Minadeperro (18 Jun 2021)

Yo estoy ganando una resistencia psicológica espectacular.

Bajada del 10% en dos días y estoy con una tranquilidad pasmosa.

Bendita griega.


----------



## Halfredico (18 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Yo estoy ganando una resistencia psicológica espectacular.
> 
> Bajada del 10% en dos días y estoy con una tranquilidad pasmosa.
> 
> Bendita griega.



Pues yo creo que con NMM nadie está tan tranquilo como hace ver. No se lee a nadie ampliar en éstas macrobajadas "sin sentido".


----------



## Minadeperro (18 Jun 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Pues yo creo que con NMM nadie está tan tranquilo como hace ver. No se lee a nadie ampliar en éstas macrobajadas "sin sentido".



En mi caso tengo un precio medio muy bueno. Si finalmente esto no sale bien me molestaría por la oportunidad perdida y haber elegido "mal" la empresa del sector en la que meter mi principal posición.

Yo tengo asumido que no volveremos a 35$ hasta la próxima publicación de resultados. Mientras tanto los fundamentales son buenos y la idea de inversión es la misma (descontando ampliaciones  )


----------



## Witosev (18 Jun 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Pues yo creo que con NMM nadie está tan tranquilo como hace ver. No se lee a nadie ampliar en éstas macrobajadas "sin sentido".



Yo creo que lo puse por aquí. Compré más a 27,7 y 28. 
Y no tengo miedo. Es cuestión de tiempo que se clarifique el escenario en Navios y NMM tendrá un muchísimo mejor comportamiento que sus comparables. Tengo fe ciega. El diferencial de valoraciones es salvaje.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo creo que lo puse por aquí. Compré más a 27,7 y 28.
> Y no tengo miedo. Es cuestión de tiempo que se clarifique el escenario en Navios y NMM tendrá un muchísimo mejor comportamiento que sus comparables. Tengo fe ciega. El diferencial de valoraciones es salvaje.



Si cae de 25 la semana que viene tengo que pensar si pillar unas calls compradas o vender unas puts, todo para final de año


----------



## bandro (18 Jun 2021)

Otro día de bajón y el Harper una semana más marcando otro máximo

Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## juanmas (19 Jun 2021)

Que le den a la Angeliki.

Aquí nadie desembarca sin cobrar el finiquito. 

Put strike 30 vto DIC 7.85$ breakeven 22.15$. Put strike 25 vto DIC. 5.10$ brekeven 19.90$.

Si tiene huevos que hunda la acción hasta esos niveles. Putasso por babor, putasso por estribor. Que se joda!


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Jun 2021)

__





El atasco de los puertos de China supera al del Canal de Suez y amenaza con llevar el caos al comercio global - elEconomista.es






www.eleconomista.es





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CMarlow (19 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Que le den a la Angeliki.
> 
> Aquí nadie desembarca sin cobrar el finiquito.
> 
> ...



Tu crees que bajará a esos niveles?! Hombre, sería sorprendente con los fundamentales que hay. A no ser que haya un flash crash del BDI y los FFAs... Contenedores van a seguir fuertes fuertes.


----------



## juanmas (19 Jun 2021)

Si tuviera la menor duda que pudiera bajar hasta esos niveles no vendería puts, no crees? Es que bajar el P/NAV a 0.35 sería demasiado hasta para Angeliki.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Si tuviera la menor duda que pudiera bajar hasta esos niveles no vendería puts, no crees? Es que bajar el P/NAV a 0.35 sería demasiado hasta para Angeliki.



Ah, perdona, había entendido que los habías comprado.


----------



## juanmas (21 Jun 2021)

Hoy hay mar de fondo, todo el sector viene tocado con los bulkers liderando las pérdidas.

Paciencia, que acaben los rebalanceos y pronto volvamos a la buena senda.


----------



## juanmas (21 Jun 2021)

ZIM y BABA anuncian extensión hasta 2023 de su acuerdo de colaboración en materia logística.

Zim Integrated Shipping Services Ltd 2021 Foreign Issuer Report 6-K


----------



## Hastur (21 Jun 2021)

Desde luego comparativamente con el sector es un escandalo esta acción..


----------



## Minadeperro (22 Jun 2021)

Las tres grandes japonesas han subido esta noche un 10% cada una aproximadamente. Han dejado atrás la bajada de la semana pasada y están en nuevos máximos del año.

Ojalá nos iluminen el día.


----------



## Value (22 Jun 2021)

Yo ayer vendí lo que me quedaba de PANL a 5,05$ y hace unos días solté BELCO a 15. Cada vez tengo más liquidez y NMM me está poniendo ojitos...

Debe tener 3 o 4 ETS diferentes pero empieza a parecerme irresistible a estos precios. La otra que he estado ampliando con el dinero de BELCO es SB.


----------



## CMarlow (22 Jun 2021)

Yo espero los resultados de NMM, SB y ATCO como agua de mayo. Creo que lo van a petar. Pero aún toca esperar un mes y medio más o menos.


----------



## juanmas (22 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo ayer vendí lo que me quedaba de PANL a 5,05$ y hace unos días solté BELCO a 15. Cada vez tengo más liquidez y NMM me está poniendo ojitos...
> 
> Debe tener 3 o 4 ETS diferentes pero empieza a parecerme irresistible a estos precios. La otra que he estado ampliando con el dinero de BELCO es SB.



Quien tiene ETS, Angeliki? Eso explicría su errático comportamiento, es bien sabido que ciertas ETS en fase avanzada afectan al cerebro.


----------



## juanmas (22 Jun 2021)

*Marine Money*

Ayer he podido seguir a ratos una de las presentaciones de Marine Money. El acto moderado por Ted Jadick de DNP Partners, contaba con Hamish Norton (SBLK), Anthony Gurnee (ASC), Hugo de Stoop (EURN), Jerry Kalogiratos (CPLP) y Andreas Beroutsos BW Group.

Los participantes coincidieron en que hay mucha incertidumbre en el sector, lo que coarta mucho el acceso al mercado de capitales para financiación de nuevas construcciones. Hamish Norton afirma que vienen incrementando flota exclusivamente con buques usados que puedan incorporarse a NAV o inferior y en nngún caso se plantean nuevas construcciones en el contexto actual. Andreas Beroutsos dice que el orderbook de su grupo (460 buques) está a mínimos. Todos coinciden en la dificultad de ordenar nuevos buques por incapacidad astilleros, el precio del acero que se ha mas que duplicado el último año y el fiasco de la OMI en la última reunión del MEPC y su incapacidad de armonizar medidas creíbles de reducción de emisiones CO2, lo que va a provocar la adopción de normativa regional por parte de USA, EEC e incluso China.

Respecto a nuevos sistemas de propulsión distintos del fuel, ven mucho potencial al LNG pero hay incertidumbre sobre la rentabilidad en el tiempo. Una de las alternativas sería adaptar las nuevas construcciones en forma tal que fuera factible técnica y económicamente realizar el cambio a LNG en el futuro (Retrofit).

El departamento de ingeniería de Wartsila o quizá fuera MAN, presentó un abanico de posibilidades técnicas para facilitar el cumplimiento de los futuros límites de emisiones. En resumen, la conclusión es que aquellos buque incapaces de mantener los límites fijados por el indicador de emisión de carbono (CII), se verán obligados a reducir velocidad y resultarán poco atractivos para los charterers por lo que se verán abocados a desguace temprano. El estudio indicaba para un Cape con vida útil media 25 años, adelantaría el desguace al año 18.

Se agradece más información de quien haya podido seguir la ponencia.


----------



## KilianJornet (22 Jun 2021)

Los capes p'arriba


----------



## Witosev (22 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> *Marine Money*
> 
> Ayer he podido seguir a ratos una de las presentaciones de Marine Money. El acto moderado por Ted Jadick de DNP Partners, contaba con Hamish Norton (SBLK), Anthony Gurnee (ASC), Hugo de Stoop (EURN), Jerry Kalogiratos (CPLP) y Andreas Beroutsos BW Group.
> 
> ...




Muy interesante info y al final todo va enfocado a una restricción de oferta:
- Incremento de precios de materias primas. Si o si tienen que disparar el precio de nuevas construcciones. Hay que pensar que no volveremos a tener precios de construcción de 2019. La subida de costes se come sin duda cualquier mejora en eficiencia. Esto nos da un suelo para las valoraciones NAV
- No hay capacidad en astilleros
- Es difícil financiar nuevos bulkers por la menor visibilidad de los rates. La falta de fijación de tarifas a LP provoca esto. Es mucho más fácil financiar containers.
- Toda la normativa medioambiental que va a ser como indicas un "fiasco". Es inejecutable en un contexto marítimo mundial. Es inviable que obliguen a adelantar la retirada de los capes a los 18 años. Aun se estrangularía más la oferta y los rates se irían a las nubes. Pero lo bueno es que todo esto genera incertidumbre y volvemos al punto anterior, incapacidad de financiar muchos bulkers.


----------



## Minadeperro (22 Jun 2021)

Lo de las ponencias es muy interesante, pero estoy con el tiempo ultra limitado esta semana.

No sé si alguno tenéis el premium de Tradewinds, aunque el titular ya me parece espectacular.









Bulkers strap box cargoes to decks amid port chaos in southern China | TradeWinds


Some bulk carriers are getting a bonus topside cargo amid the containership squeeze — but the backhaul deals have downsides




www.tradewindsnews.com





Si entiendo bien, ¿están ofreciendo transportar contenedores en la cubierta de los bulkers? ¿Es posible?   

Por cierto que el ConTex sigue en subida, y todo apunta a nuevos máximos del harpex este viernes.









Global shipping disruptions could rattle supply chains deep into 2021 (NYSE:DAC)


Plagued by the coronavirus pandemic, as well as the Suez Canal blockade, the shipping industry was just getting back on its feet before being dealt another blow




seekingalpha.com





¡Qué ganas de ver los resultados y previsiones en agosto!


----------



## Minadeperro (22 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> *Marine Money*
> 
> Ayer he podido seguir a ratos una de las presentaciones de Marine Money. El acto moderado por Ted Jadick de DNP Partners, contaba con Hamish Norton (SBLK), Anthony Gurnee (ASC), Hugo de Stoop (EURN), Jerry Kalogiratos (CPLP) y Andreas Beroutsos BW Group.
> 
> ...



He descubierto que tienen un canal en Vimeo donde van colgando entrevistas y ponencias. Este finde intento ponerme al día.


----------



## Witosev (22 Jun 2021)

Muy buen cierre recuperando mucho de lo perdido a finales de la semana pasada. Seguimos con una divergencia grande con comparables que se amplió en el segundo ATM. Deberíamos estar entre 37 y 40 para volver al descuento del 50% sobre comparables que traíamos todo el primer semestre. Pero es que esa brecha se ha incrementado con el ATM. 
Solo con que AF de un poco ce certidumbre en la siguiente presentación de resultados y los resultados a junio sean buenos como se esperan, esto puede subir como un cohete en cuestión días.

Buen cierre también para el que lleve DAC.

Sigo con fe ciega con el combo para shipping (NMM 80% - DAC 20%).


----------



## CMarlow (22 Jun 2021)

La cosa es está poniendo cada vez más interesante! DAC ha cerrado en un nivel no visto desde enero de 2016. NMM y SB son muelles comprimidos que espero que salten con los resultados del Q2, si no antes. ATCO lleva meses en una tendencia lateral-bajista a pesar de que los rates de containerships no han dejado de subir ni una sola semana. En dry bulk entramos en la parte fuerte de los rates. En contenedores no hay visos de que la tendencia al alza remita.

Espero que esta segunda parte del año más smart money y los inversores institucionales detrás, empiecen a darse cuenta del valor que hay en sector. Nos queda lo mejor por ver!


----------



## Ai1b2 (22 Jun 2021)

Hola.

Primero enhorabuena por tan extenso post.
Yo creo que llegó un poco tarde a la fiesta de los barcos. Según he leído el precio del transporte esta en subiendo a máximos, no hay barcos y una reducida capacidad para meter más barcos. He visto que esto a hecho subir las cotizaciones en bolsa, y los screener creo que no tienen buena info. ¿Vosotros creis que aún se puede entrar o perdí el barco? ¿ que empresa creis que esta mejor? ¿ que precio pensáis en abandonar el barco?

Pd: ¿que pasa con la griega que esta tan presente?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Jun 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Primero enhorabuena por tan extenso post.
> Yo creo que llegó un poco tarde a la fiesta de los barcos. Según he leído el precio del transporte esta en subiendo a máximos, no hay barcos y una reducida capacidad para meter más barcos. He visto que esto a hecho subir las cotizaciones en bolsa, y los screener creo que no tienen buena info. ¿Vosotros creis que aún se puede entrar o perdí el barco? ¿ que empresa creis que esta mejor? ¿ que precio pensáis en abandonar el barco?
> ...



Muchas gracias!

A pesar de haber subido en los últimos meses, aún queda mucho valor por desarrollar en la mayor parte de las empresas. Algunas con un descuento más acentuado que otras, pero casi todas son buenas opciones a 1 año vista.

Si yo fuese tú trataría de coger 2 o 3 de las que más hablamos aquí y analizarlas. Es aconsejable que la decisión de invertir o no en una empresa la tome uno mismo.

Precios de salida? Depende de la estrategia que cada uno quiera llevar. Yo por ejemplo tengo un par de ellas en el core, para largo, y voy haciendo trading a corto-medio plazo entre un grupito de otras.

Un saludo y suerte!


----------



## bandro (23 Jun 2021)

Los rates de contenedores (ConTex) siguen subiendo y los bulkers remontando con subidas hoy en capesize, panamax y supramax

Ayer MPC Containers llegó a un acuerdo con Songa, para la adquisición de 11 portacontenedores por 210.25 m$ con tamaño medio de 2250 TEU y una media de 12 años. Hoy MPCC está subiendo un 12%

Acuerdo MPC con Songa


----------



## Witosev (23 Jun 2021)

bandro dijo:


> Los rates de contenedores (ConTex) siguen subiendo y los bulkers remontando con subidas hoy en capesize, panamax y supramax
> 
> Ayer MPC Containers llegó a un acuerdo con Songa, para la adquisición de 11 portacontenedores por 210.25 m$ con tamaño medio de 2250 TEU y una media de 12 años. Hoy MPCC está subiendo un 12%
> 
> Acuerdo MPC con Songa



Uno ve los números de esa compra de los 11 portacontenedores de Songa Containers y se da cuenta que la inversión en NMM a precios actuales es un chollo "deep value" de libro. Y que muy mal se tienen que dar las cosas para que no saquemos una MUY buena rentabilidad desde estos niveles. Que decir los que ya traemos la inversión de mucho más abajo.
Cuando AF transparente operaciones y estrategia; y cierre el marrón de NM, esto puede volar por los aires. Siguiente parada si no hay ninguna sorpresa positiva antes: resultados Q2. Ya queda menos!


----------



## Minadeperro (23 Jun 2021)

Os dejo como dato curioso que la japonesa en la que entré, K Line, publicó ayer una especie de profit alert, avisando que las previsiones que hicieron para este año han estallado hacia arriba.




Ojo a las magnitudes de la "corrección". Es escandaloso. También es cierto, y creo que lo comenté aquí, que sus previsiones eran muy moderadas por no decir pesimistas. Descontaban que el bulk no iba a levantar cabeza y que el tema de contenedores había alcanzado su cenit.

Edito para añadir que las tres grandes japonesas han publicado a la vez su propia revisión del guidance al alza. Son unos cachondos estos japos.


----------



## bandro (24 Jun 2021)

Mas noticias de MPCC


----------



## juanmas (24 Jun 2021)

Oslo Shipping Index PR (0.10%)

2020 (1.33%) - BELCO (0.75%) - GOGL 0.60%
OET: 0.8% - HUNT 0.50% - FRO (0.50%) - HAFNI 0.20%
AGAS (1.50%) - BWLPG (1.30%) - FLNG 0.90%
MPCC 3.80%






Las tarifas semanales DryBulk muestran una proyección de datos 4-6 meses con fuerte crecimiento en la ruta Atlántica. En flotas de calidad tipo 2020 la tarifa 4-6 meses rondará los 45k$/d por Newcastlemax.





Los rates de Containerships siguen disparados, para muestra un ejemplo: Ayer en un panel moderado por J. Mintzmyer dentro de las jornadas Marine Money, Konstantic Baack CEO de MPCC contó el caso de uno de sus boxships, un feeder 13 años 2800TEU, comprado por 8M$ y fijado en charter por 2-3 meses por encima de 100K$/d. En ese período, el charter amortiza el coste adquisición del buque.

Los armadores/propietarios de containerships están apostando por un doble juego, fijar contratos oportunísticos a corto plazo para alguno de su buques y la mayoría de la flota colocarla a 3-4Y con tarifas premium 45-50K para un Panamax.

El sentimiento de los participantes en la mesa EURN, GSL, MPCC, CPLP, es que los índices no muestran la fortaleza real de las tarifas que se están fijando en el mercado.

En el plano personal, mantengo liquidez suficiente para asegurar mi margen en el broker y capacidad de entrada si surge alguna oportunidad de aquí a resultados Q2.

La pasada semana he multiplicado por 4 mi posición en DAC y mantengo ZIM, GSL y NMM ( Demasiado barata para dejarla ir, a pesar de las recientes cagadas de AF). Llevo tb ATCO y CMRE con opciones vencimiento NOV/DIC y puts vendidos con vto DIC DAC/ZIM/NMM.

En DryBulk: 2020, BELCO, SB, GNK, GOGL y otra vez NMM

En tankers he reducido posición en OET, para tomar ASC y mantengo TK, TNK y OSC (opciones)

En Gas GLNG mi psn más pesada en el sector, seguida de BWLPG y algunas opciones LPG

Suerte hoy.


----------



## juanmas (24 Jun 2021)

*ATCO*

Seaspan anuncia FFC (forward Fixed Contracts) por tres años desde vencimiento de sus TC con COSCO, para 17 de sus portacontenedores. Los buques con capacidad conjunta de 117K-TEU, finalizan sus contatos en 2021 (2), 2022 (13), 2023 (2) y a la finalización de la ampliación, habrán generado 700M$ CF bruto.

Veremos si la noticia ayuda a sacar de la lateralidad en que se encuentra la valoración de ATCO desde febrero.

Ostrás que susto, me ha saltado la sirena de alerta de precios. Afortunadamente para bien ZIM, se ha desmadrado!


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> *ATCO*
> 
> Seaspan anuncia FFC (forward Fixed Contracts) por tres años desde vencimiento de sus TC con COSCO, para 17 de sus portacontenedores. Los buques con capacidad conjunta de 117K-TEU, finalizan sus contatos en 2021 (2), 2022 (13), 2023 (2) y a la finalización de la ampliación, habrán generado 700M$ CF bruto.
> 
> ...



Leí lo de disparado y me esperaba más que un 4/5%. TIGR me malacostumbra jajaja


----------



## juanmas (24 Jun 2021)

Muy buen día hoy para liquidar alguna posición y tomar cash en preparación Q3 (cash 25%)

Ventas: ZIM 47.50$ trading en canal (42-50), ZIM 40.0 C OCT 11$, GNK 20.0 C AUG 1.7$. Me está tentando mucho la venta de GNK 17.5 C NOV, de momento me aguanto racaneando los últimos cts hasta llegar a mi meta X3.

Las opciones ATCO han despertado del letargo. El 2 de agosto presentan Q2 y hay que esperar el arreón.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> *ATCO*
> 
> Seaspan anuncia FFC (forward Fixed Contracts) por tres años desde vencimiento de sus TC con COSCO, para 17 de sus portacontenedores. Los buques con capacidad conjunta de 117K-TEU, finalizan sus contatos en 2021 (2), 2022 (13), 2023 (2) y a la finalización de la ampliación, habrán generado 700M$ CF bruto.
> 
> ...



Sí, a ver si supera los 14,7/14,8 y nos acercamos a 20 después de resultados! Hoy tira fuerte! Se sabe a qué rates estaban esos barcos que ha contratado? Además ayer tenían una presentación en Marine Money, no? (Yo estoy de mudanza a Chipre y me pilla muy liado esta semana)


----------



## CMarlow (24 Jun 2021)

El New Contex sigue subiendo. Un 1,5% desde el martes.





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## juanmas (24 Jun 2021)




----------



## juanmas (24 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, a ver si supera los 14,7/14,8 y nos acercamos a 20 después de resultados! Hoy tira fuerte! Se sabe a qué rates estaban esos barcos que ha contratado? *Además ayer tenían una presentación en Marine Money, no*? (Yo estoy de mudanza a Chipre y me pilla muy liado esta semana)




Si no funciona el código, Pulsar aqui


```
<iframe title="vimeo-player" src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/561971065" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
```


----------



## CMarlow (25 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Si no funciona el código, Pulsar aqui
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Muchas gracias @juanmas !


----------



## juanmas (25 Jun 2021)

*OET*

En mayo 2021 OET anunció la venta de 3 Aframaxes. Coincidiendo con la entrega de dos de los buques, el Consejo ha aprobado una distribución por importe 0.75$ (6.35NOK). El Consejo anuncia nueva distribución a la entrega del tercer LR2 prevista para Agosto. La fecha ex-date para el dividendo extraordinario es 28 de junio y fecha de pago 30 de junio.

Este reparto extraordinario por la venta de los LR2 alcanzaría un 11% del marketcap @hoy.


----------



## KilianJornet (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## juanmas (25 Jun 2021)

Actualizo, ayer aúltima hora me saltó un profit y liquidé TK a 4.10$. Probablemente me arrepienta pero hace ya mas de un año que la llevo en la chepa y ya estaba cansado de verla sufrir para avanzar unas décimas.

Como ahora ando bien de cash, espero pillarla en la parte baja del canal, a 3.70$ o así.


----------



## juanmas (25 Jun 2021)

Largad todo el trapo! hoy viene la cosa calentita

Oslo Shipping PR 2.25%

2020 y MPCC marcando el ritmo.

BELCO está un tanto parada pero no tardará en arrancar. El último update es muy positivo.

Belships fleet expansion, period charter contract, refinancing and delivery update for newbuildings


----------



## Witosev (25 Jun 2021)

Hoy deberiamos tener un buen día. Hay optimismo en el mercado, aunque los FFAs de Cape se enfriaron un poco

Baltic Dry Index Rises 2.52% to 3,255
Capesize +3.28% to $33,069
Panamax +3.75% to $31,438
Supramax 58k tons +0.43% to $31,644
Handysize +1.98% to $25,092


La próxima semana deberíamos tener nuevos máximos en el BDI.
Es impresionante como están tirando hacia arriba los Panamax con rates para el Q3 de 37m y en general todos los barcos pequeños. Impresionante.
Solo falta que los Cape se enteron aprovechando su mejor época estacional y nos vamos a la luna.

Y ojo que en teoría por evolución de oferta y demanda, pero sobre todo de oferta, cuando se esperaba que explotara el drybulk era en 2022, no 2021. La oferta está prácticamente congelada, por lo que en condiciones normales de oferta solo podemos ir a mejor, en drybulk.

Comentario de última hora:
_ #Capes very strong to close week with good buying on nearby July and Q3 (printing a high of $40k and $40,500). #Panamax trading up 5% with good buying through Cal23. __#shipping_

------------------------

Y containers pues una salvajada que no se detiene. Está claro que en algún momento no muy lejano llegará el techo, pero la evolución de mercado va a dejar unos CFs a 2/3 años vista históricos y que nos asegura la inversión en ese subsector.


----------



## KilianJornet (25 Jun 2021)

Si estas no son mas dos mejores semanas del sector en estos últimos meses que venga Dios y lo vea. Vaya salvajada.

Go!

Y de nuevo, a todos los que tanto aportáis y seguís aportando, mil gracias.

PD: ATCO descerrajando su máximo de 5 años. Parece que por fin despega.


----------



## Value (25 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Muy buen cierre recuperando mucho de lo perdido a finales de la semana pasada. Seguimos con una divergencia grande con comparables que se amplió en el segundo ATM. Deberíamos estar entre 37 y 40 para volver al descuento del 50% sobre comparables que traíamos todo el primer semestre. Pero es que esa brecha se ha incrementado con el ATM.
> Solo con que AF de un poco ce certidumbre en la siguiente presentación de resultados y los resultados a junio sean buenos como se esperan, esto puede subir como un cohete en cuestión días.
> 
> Buen cierre también para el que lleve DAC.
> ...



Duda personal, cuanto % de tu cartera tienes en el shipping?

Yo intento que no supere el 30% peeeero veo valroaciones tan atractivas que no puedo evitar terminar ampliando

P.D: Hoy he vuelto a CAER y he comprado más NMM.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Duda personal, cuanto % de tu cartera tienes en el shipping?
> 
> Yo intento que no supere el 30% peeeero veo valroaciones tan atractivas que no puedo evitar terminar ampliando
> 
> P.D: Hoy he vuelto a CAER y he comprado más NMM.



Es que yo creo que esta es una de esas situaciones que se dan muy de vez en cuando, y para mi tiene todo el sentido del mundo saltarse las reglas y ponderar lo máximo que te permita dormir tranquilo. Aún quedan un par de años o tres muy fuertes en dry bulk (por limitación de la oferta principalmente, pero también por una demanda especialmente alta con todos los programas nacionales de infraestructuras), pero cuando eso pase, habrá otra vez otros 10 años de miseria. Hay que aprovechar, que realmente aún estamos comenzando!


----------



## Cormac (25 Jun 2021)

More container ships score ‘astronomical’ $100,000/day rates


There has never been a better time to own container ships and lease them to liners. But some owners are selling ships and cashing out.




freightwaves.com


----------



## austral (25 Jun 2021)

Buena recuperación estos últimos días de NMM, a ver si consigue situarse pronto por encima de los 30$


----------



## Witosev (26 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Duda personal, cuanto % de tu cartera tienes en el shipping?
> 
> Yo intento que no supere el 30% peeeero veo valroaciones tan atractivas que no puedo evitar terminar ampliando
> 
> P.D: Hoy he vuelto a CAER y he comprado más NMM.



Yo estoy totalmente volcado en el shipping. Mi cartera de renta variable a día de hoy es 100% shipping. Lo que no tengo en shipping (20%) en cash. Además llevo estos % tanto mi cartera personal como una cartera familiar.

Es una estrategia MUY AGRESIVA pero está muy meditada. Por una parte voy all-in pero con ganancias. Gané mucho dinero en TGP y GNK. Además de ir con la mayoría de NMM a 17. Tengo tiempo a salirme y quedar en tablas respecto a junio 2020. 
Por otra parte yo entiendo la diversificación en patrimonios grandes, en gestoras y todo esto, pero en inversores minoritarios, si realmente quieres ganar dinero y hacer un cambio de patrimonio tienes que apostar por la filosofía que le escuché a Munger o Buffet: confiar en lo que inviertes, tener mucha paciencia y no ser ansioso; y en determinados momentos que lo ves muy claro ser muy agresivo. 
Si te dedicas a diversificar en tropecientos valores, en el mejor de los casos llegarás a la rentabilidad media de los indexados. En ese caso es mejor meter el dinero en fondos salvo que esto sea un hobby. 
¿Si realmente lo ves muy claro con un sector o acción? ¿Para que te vas a obligar a diversificar en 8 sectores en los que no crees?
Esta es la única manera, a mi entender de hacer crecer muy rápido el patrimonio sin entrar en riesgos de apalancamiento (Derivados, préstamos y demás). Y bajo la perspectiva de que si perdiera todo porque NMM es un fraude tampcoo me quedo en la calle ni mi vida o la de mi familia va a cambiar apenas.

No siempre concentro la inversión así. Solo en momentos muy puntuales.


----------



## austral (26 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo estoy totalmente volcado en el shipping. Mi cartera de renta variable a día de hoy es 100% shipping. Lo que no tengo en shipping (20%) en cash. Además llevo estos % tanto mi cartera personal como una cartera familiar.
> 
> Es una estrategia MUY AGRESIVA pero está muy meditada. Por una parte voy all-in pero con ganancias. Gané mucho dinero en TGP y GNK. Además de ir con la mayoría de NMM a 17. Tengo tiempo a salirme y quedar en tablas respecto a junio 2020.
> Por otra parte yo entiendo la diversificación en patrimonios grandes, en gestoras y todo esto, pero en inversores minoritarios, si realmente quieres ganar dinero y hacer un cambio de patrimonio tienes que apostar por la filosofía que le escuché a Munger o Buffet: confiar en lo que inviertes, tener mucha paciencia y no ser ansioso; y en determinados momentos que lo ves muy claro ser muy agresivo.
> ...



¿En qué valores estas y que potencial les ves?
Muchas gracias por responder


----------



## CMarlow (26 Jun 2021)

Nada nuevo para nosotros, pero está bien que se de publicidad a la comunidad inversora.









Jefferies' Randy Giveans on the global shipping supply chain


Randy Giveans, Senior Analyst and Group Head of the Energy Maritime Shipping Equity Research Group at Jefferies, joins Worldwide Exchange to discuss the latest in the shipping and container sector.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## juanmas (26 Jun 2021)

Interesante podcast de J. Mintzmyer con el staff de SBLK - Repaso al sector, perspectivas macro y muy buenos apuntes del Presidente Hamish Norton sobre la entrada en vigor de la normativa EEXI y CII a partir 2023. 

Vale la pena dedicarle 35 minutos que dura el podcast.

*Star Bulk Carriers Updates On Surging Bulk Markets (Podcast Transcript)*


----------



## Witosev (27 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Nada nuevo para nosotros, pero está bien que se de publicidad a la comunidad inversora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como dices, nada nuevo para nosotros, pero importante que le empiecen a dar minutos en los medios importantes al shipping. Recordemos que era un sector apestado de donde huía el dinero. Lo que vemos estos días es que todo el mundo empieza a hablar del shipping, de como ha subido el transporte marítimo y de como se puede invertir en el. Interesante que el gran público se interese

Recordemos que Randy Giveans le dió un PO a NMM la semana pasada de 43$


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Recordemos que Randy Giveans le dió un PO a NMM la semana pasada de 43$



Sí, también con un descuento brutal con relación al NAV.


----------



## Value (27 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Como dices, nada nuevo para nosotros, pero importante que le empiecen a dar minutos en los medios importantes al shipping. Recordemos que era un sector apestado de donde huía el dinero. Lo que vemos estos días es que todo el mundo empieza a hablar del shipping, de como ha subido el transporte marítimo y de como se puede invertir en el. Interesante que el gran público se interese
> 
> Recordemos que Randy Giveans le dió un PO a NMM la semana pasada de 43$



43$?


----------



## JJ81 (28 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Interesante podcast de J. Mintzmyer con el staff de SBLK - Repaso al sector, perspectivas macro y muy buenos apuntes del Presidente Hamish Norton sobre la entrada en vigor de la normativa EEXI y CII a partir 2023.
> 
> Vale la pena dedicarle 35 minutos que dura el podcast.
> 
> *Star Bulk Carriers Updates On Surging Bulk Markets (Podcast Transcript)*



Anoche lo escuché en youtube. Muy interesante, y parecido a lo que veníamos comentando aquí con nuestros análisis paco.

Las nuevas regulaciones IMO están un poco en el aire, y todo apunta a reducción de velocidad a partir de 2023, lo cual, como dice Mintzmier es bullish para el sector porque aumentará la demanda de barcos. Vienen años buenos para containers y drybulk, incluyendo los barcos viejos y chatarreros. Viento en popa para NMM


----------



## juanmas (28 Jun 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Anoche lo escuché en youtube. Muy interesante, y parecido a lo que veníamos comentando aquí con nuestros análisis paco.
> 
> Las nuevas regulaciones IMO están un poco en el aire, y todo apunta a reducción de velocidad a partir de 2023, lo cual, como dice Mintzmier es bullish para el sector porque aumentará la demanda de barcos. Vienen años buenos para containers y drybulk, incluyendo los barcos viejos y chatarreros. Viento en popa para NMM



Para los barcos viejos y chatarreros como tu dices, puede ser bullish por un corto período, mientras puedan operar con tarifas sub-prime. Fletadores Tier-I van a huir de ellos como de la peste. La alternativa a un barco ECO es reducir velocidad (CO2) y utilizar fuel con bajo contenido en azufre. De momento el diferencial HSFO/LSFO debe rondar los 120-140$, a medida que la demanda LSFO aumente, el spread se va a ensanchar un buen trecho.

2024-2025 podrían ser años de fuerte achatarramiento de unidades obsoletas. Con la capacidad de los astilleros normalizada tras el estrangulamiento por pedidos portacontenedores y gaseros y el precio del acero cerca de 300$/LWT, el incentivo de retirar estas unidades del mercado va a ser imparable.

Esta es mi pacovisión, quizá distorsionada porque atiende a mis intereses.


----------



## juanmas (28 Jun 2021)

Menudo ostión se está pegando hoy BELCO.

No encuentro otra explicación que corrección tras subidas muy fuertes desde 8.20NOK. Salvo mejor info, tranquilidad todo responde a la lógica de un mercado volátil.

Hoy puede que surja alguna oportunidad de compra en sectores que todavía no han arrancado. Tanques de productos no debería tardar ya, la economía se está abriendo y esto ya se nota en el consumo de gasolina/diesel. El queroseno tardará un pelín más pero ya es cuestión de días que las ansias de salir y quemarse los dólares y euros que inundan las calles, pesen más que la prudencia.

Yo tengo intención de aumentar mi ración con long-calls.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jun 2021)

Y de ahí para arriba!


----------



## JJ81 (28 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Para los barcos viejos y chatarreros como tu dices, puede ser bullish por un corto período, mientras puedan operar con tarifas sub-prime. Fletadores Tier-I van a huir de ellos como de la peste. La alternativa a un barco ECO es reducir velocidad (CO2) y utilizar fuel con bajo contenido en azufre. De momento el diferencial HSFO/LSFO debe rondar los 120-140$, a medida que la demanda LSFO aumente, el spread se va a ensanchar un buen trecho.
> 
> 2024-2025 podrían ser años de fuerte achatarramiento de unidades obsoletas. Con la capacidad de los astilleros normalizada tras el estrangulamiento por pedidos portacontenedores y gaseros y el precio del acero cerca de 300$/LWT, el incentivo de retirar estas unidades del mercado va a ser imparable.
> 
> Esta es mi pacovisión, quizá distorsionada porque atiende a mis intereses.



Bueno, yo no llevo nada ECO así que si que puede ser que cada uno entendemos lo que nos interesa para reafirmar nuestras tesis.

Un asunto importante en todo esto es el horizonte que tengas marcado. En mi caso, no tengo intención de quedarme mucho tiempo en el shipping, que es cíclico, volátil a morir (a largo plazo, siempre se palma pasta) y lleno de piratas.

Seguramente el futuro del shipping sea ECO (ojo, no sabemos que tipo de propulsión en buques ECO se impondrá, y si ganará el VHS, el Beta o el BlueRay si me dejas hacer el símil tecnológico de mis tiempos mozos... LNG? eléctrico? dual? y en cuanto a scrubbers es puramente especulativo según el precio de combustible y les puede salir a cuenta o no) y seguro que en los próximos años ganarán buena pasta con rates especiales, pero el risk-reward está mejor compensado en la flota viejuna y mi intención es cerrar posición antes de que llegue ese futuro "limpio" ... que se yo? en 1 año? 2 años? 3 años? el tiempo suficiente para alcanzar desde los precios de hoy un x3 en NMM y otro x2 en DAC jaja


----------



## juanmas (28 Jun 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Bueno, yo no llevo nada ECO así que si que puede ser que cada uno entendemos lo que nos interesa para reafirmar nuestras tesis.
> 
> Un asunto importante en todo esto es el horizonte que tengas marcado. En mi caso, no tengo intención de quedarme mucho tiempo en el shipping, que es cíclico, volátil a morir (a largo plazo, siempre se palma pasta) y lleno de piratas.
> 
> Seguramente el futuro del shipping sea ECO (ojo, no sabemos que tipo de propulsión en buques ECO se impondrá, y si ganará el VHS, el Beta o el BlueRay haciendo si me dejas hacer el símil tecnológico de mis tiempos mozos... LNG? eléctrico? dual? y en cuanto a scrubbers es puramente especulativo según el precio de combustible y les puede salir a cuenta o no) y seguro que en los próximos años ganarán buena pasta con rates especiales, pero el risk-reward está mejor compensado en la flota viejuna y mi intención es cerrar posición antes de que llegue ese futuro "limpio" ... que se yo? en 1 año? 2 años? 3 años? el tiempo suficiente para alcanzar desde los precios de hoy un x3 en NMM y otro x2 en DAC jaja



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Mis tres players ECO 2020/BELCO/OET digamos que son posiciones enfocados a dividendos que pretendo mantener tanto como sea posible, en todo caso fácil 3/4 años. El resto, ni de coña, aprovechar el momento y no ser demasiado ambicioso que no está la fiesta para bailes de salón.


----------



## juanmas (28 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Menudo ostión se está pegando hoy BELCO.
> 
> No encuentro otra explicación que corrección tras subidas muy fuertes desde 8.20NOK. Salvo mejor info, tranquilidad todo responde a la lógica de un mercado volátil.
> 
> ...



Un poco de trading, hoy con TK. Vendidas hace un par de sesiones a 4.10 recompradas hoy a 3.80$ en la parte media-baja del canal.

Las calls 21JAN22 2.50 de OSG se pueden pillar a 0.35$, pero de esas ya voy bien servido. Puede ser una oportunidad de entrar con poco capital en una situación especial con buenas perspectivas.

Yo voy largo en OSG.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Para los barcos viejos y chatarreros como tu dices, puede ser bullish por un corto período, mientras puedan operar con tarifas sub-prime. Fletadores Tier-I van a huir de ellos como de la peste. La alternativa a un barco ECO es reducir velocidad (CO2) y utilizar fuel con bajo contenido en azufre. De momento el diferencial HSFO/LSFO debe rondar los 120-140$, a medida que la demanda LSFO aumente, el spread se va a ensanchar un buen trecho.
> 
> 2024-2025 podrían ser años de fuerte achatarramiento de unidades obsoletas. Con la capacidad de los astilleros normalizada tras el estrangulamiento por pedidos portacontenedores y gaseros y el precio del acero cerca de 300$/LWT, el incentivo de retirar estas unidades del mercado va a ser imparable.
> 
> Esta es mi pacovisión, quizá distorsionada porque atiende a mis intereses.




Sigues cayendo en el error de pensar que hay un stock de barcos ECO enorme que hará que la demanda se canalice fácilmente hacia esos barcos ECO en los distintos sectores (tankers, dry bulk, containers etc).

La realidad es que los barcos ECO son una pequeña parte del total. A eso sumale que apenas hay barcos en comparación con la demanda.

Si vamos a un superciclo donde va a ser difícil encontrar barcos disponibles, nadie en general va a decirle a un NMM de turno, oye que contaminan mucho, que esto no es ECO. La peña va a coger lo que le den.

Que los ECO tendrán un pequeño sobreprecio? Sin duda. Que al final se va a hacer más dinero con un barco viejo porque los rates andan disparados? Yo lo veo clarísimo también.

Otra cosa es en 2025/2027. Pero no cuento llevar un solo barco más allá de 2023 así que tampoco debería preocuparnos mucho en mí opinión


----------



## juanmas (28 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sigues cayendo en el error de pensar que hay un stock de barcos ECO enorme que hará que la demanda se canalice fácilmente hacia esos barcos ECO en los distintos sectores (tankers, dry bulk, containers etc).
> La realidad es que los barcos ECO son una pequeña parte del total. A eso sumale que apenas hay barcos en comparación con la demanda



Está claro que la mayoría de la flota no es ECO, pero el porcentaje es creciente. Hay que considerar que los buques post 2015 casi cn seguridad serán de características constructivas ECO. Luego hay flotas como SBLK que se gastan un pastizal en dotar a sus buques de scrubbers, por ejemplo y luego el resto que piensan que no vale la pena hacer nada.
Y el tema no es que los ECO capten toda la demanda, evidentemente no será así. La cuestión es el premium que los fletadores estarán dispuestos a pagar por transportar sus cargamentos en uno u otro tipo de buque.



> Si vamos a un superciclo donde va a ser difícil encontrar barcos disponibles, nadie en general va a decirle a un NMM de turno, oye que contaminan mucho, que esto no es ECO. La peña va a coger lo que le den.



Hoy no es un buen día para pensar en superciclos



> Que los ECO tendrán un pequeño sobreprecio? Sin duda. Que al final se va a hacer más dinero con un barco viejo porque los rates andan disparados? Yo lo veo clarísimo también.



Pequeño, pequeño, ya no lo es hoy. Dentro de un par de años los diferenciales serán bastante gordos. No veo yo a un fletador posicionando un TEU en NMM a 16 nudos con 160$/ton de sobrecoste por el LSFO, pudiendo transportarlo en ATCO a 18 nudos quemando HSFO. Claro que si la diferencia por TCE es muy jugosa, entonces....



> Otra cosa es en 2025/2027. Pero no cuento llevar un solo barco más allá de 2023 así que tampoco debería preocuparnos mucho en mí opinión



"_024-2025 podrían ser años de fuerte achatarramiento de unidades obsoletas_" Pues eso, yo tambien veo que en 2021, 2022 y probablemente 2023, los NMM de turno lo harán muy bien. Será por eso que más del 50% de mis posiciones están en chatarrillas.

Por cierto, España acaba de marcar el 2-1.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jun 2021)

Vaya recogida de beneficios está teniendo el sector hoy. Con los fundamentales super fuertes espero que acabemos esta semana más alto que como acabó la semana pasada.


----------



## juanmas (28 Jun 2021)




----------



## NeoSetrakso (28 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Vaya recogida de beneficios está teniendo el sector hoy. Con los fundamentales super fuertes espero que acabemos esta semana más alto que como acabó la semana pasada.



No es solamente recogida de beneficios. Hoy se están hundiendo todos los "reopening stocks". Yo por ejemplo llevo CCL (cruceros) y ha bajado un 7% e IAG un 6%. 

La razón? Todo el tema de la famosa cepa india y los confinamientos que hay en algunos sitios (creo que Sydney ya vuelve a estar confinada). 

El mercado asimila los barcos a estas acciones (aerolíneas, cruceros, hoteles, etc.) que colapsaron durante los confinamientos.


----------



## Cormac (28 Jun 2021)

No letup yet in dry bulk shipping’s ‘remarkable rally’ - FreightWaves


Rates for smaller bulkers remain at decade highs with most dry bulk stocks up triple digits since November.




www.freightwaves.com


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jun 2021)

ATCO tiene 45 barcos pedidos! Vamos, más barcos que la flota entera de muchas empresas competidoras. Es el mayor lessor y se va a convertir en mucho más grande aún. Todo con contratos a 10+ años ya firmados. Y financiando las compras con el coste de capital más bajo del sector, por el tamaño y el perfil de la empresa. Una bestia parda.









Seaspan takes orderbook to 45 with new boxship deal - Splash247


Seaspan Corporation is adding to its orderbook with a new deal for six 15,000 teu newbuild containerships. The scrubber-fitted vessels will be delivered between the first and second quarter of 2024. After delivery, the vessels will enter into long-term charters with a global liner. The vessels...




splash247.com


----------



## JJ81 (28 Jun 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> No es solamente recogida de beneficios. Hoy se están hundiendo todos los "reopening stocks". Yo por ejemplo llevo CCL (cruceros) y ha bajado un 7% e IAG un 6%.
> 
> La razón? Todo el tema de la famosa cepa india y los confinamientos que hay en algunos sitios (creo que Sydney ya vuelve a estar confinada).
> 
> El mercado asimila los barcos a estas acciones (aerolíneas, cruceros, hoteles, etc.) que colapsaron durante los confinamientos.



Aunque el negocio es totalmente distinto de lo que venimos hablando aquí, he de decir que con Carnival le has echado cojones. Estas empresas de cruceros llevan año y medio sin ingresar nada y siguen teniendo los costes de mantenimiento esos hoteles flotantes, que no son pocos.

Igual en un futuro vuelven a llenar cruceros con gente pagando 3000 pavos la semana, pero el presente tiene más sombras que luces. IAG más de lo mismo…o valiente o inconsciente


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jun 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (29 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


>



Y las opciones siguen muy baratas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Jun 2021)

Sabéis si el mercado viene hoy al alza o a la baja? 

Tengo aprobada orden de calls en ATCO y osg y quiero ver si las puedo rascar algo abajo, especialmente ATCO, osg me da bastante igual entrar o no


----------



## juanmas (29 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sabéis si el mercado viene hoy al alza o a la baja?
> 
> Tengo aprobada orden de calls en ATCO y osg y quiero ver si las puedo rascar algo abajo, especialmente ATCO, osg me da bastante igual entrar o no



Lo más lógico sería que hoy recuperaran algo del leñazo de ayer, pero dificil predecir algo y menos con opciones.

Yo apuesto que ATCO subirá y OSG seguirá ahí durmiendo.




El open interest cerca de 10 x vol.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Lo más lógico sería que hoy recuperaran algo del leñazo de ayer, pero dificil predecir algo y menos con opciones.
> 
> Yo apuesto que ATCO subirá y OSG seguirá ahí durmiendo.



No vienen bajando las de Oslo? Gogl al menos venía con ligera bajada


----------



## juanmas (29 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No vienen bajando las de Oslo? Gogl al menos venía con ligera bajada



Si Oslo viene con ligera corrección, pero ni ATCO ni OSG cotizan en Oslo y es muy posible que los valores que cotizan en ambas bolsas Oslo/NY, estén corrigiendo por arbitraje del diferencial de ayer.

Lo que si puedes hacer es tirar la orden por abajo y luego según venga el mercado ya decides si te conviene ir subiéndola. Hasta donde yo sé IBKR no cobra por modificaciones en opciones (eso creo)


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sabéis si el mercado viene hoy al alza o a la baja?
> 
> Tengo aprobada orden de calls en ATCO y osg y quiero ver si las puedo rascar algo abajo, especialmente ATCO, osg me da bastante igual entrar o no



ATCO viene subiendo, y por fundamentales debería subir bien hoy, a la luz de la info que ha salido ayer. Te recomiendo que entres lo antes posible en la jornada.


----------



## Witosev (29 Jun 2021)

BDI a máximos de nuevo. Máximos desde 2010.

Baltic Dry Index Rises 2.83% to 3,418 
Capesize +2.85% to $34,299 
Panamax +4.95% to $34,751 
Supramax 58k tons +0.77% to $32,130 
Handysize +1.08% to $25,626

Impresionante el comportamiento de los Panamax. a 29 de junio con rates más altos que los Cape... ver para creer.

Los FFAs con pequeñas bajadas entre el 1% y 2%. 

Las acciones a la baja, en general las cíclicas cayendo fuerte, entiendo que por el miedo al virus. Por ejemplo se han decretado hoy nuevos confinamientos en Australia por la variante Delta. Llevamos dos días ya de rates spot al alza, FFAs prácticamente planos y bajadas (contenidas en el caso de NMM) por ventas sectoriales masivas en la Bolsa.

Lo que es acojonante, viéndolo en perspectiva, es que estamos con un BDI en máximos de más de 10 años y las acciones de DryBulk que sigo (incluida NMM) están por debajo de máximos de 2018, donde los fundamentales y CF asegurados eran mucho menores. En una época actual de valoraciones super elevadas.


----------



## juanmas (29 Jun 2021)

Otra jornada de compras opciones: ATCO AUG21 y FEB22.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Otra jornada de compras opciones: ATCO AUG21 y FEB22.



A qué strike compras las de FEB22? Yo amplié calls hace unos días y seguiré ampliando mientras no rompa los 14,8.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jun 2021)

Los fletes de portacontenedores subiendo un 4% desde el jueves pasado, ATCO presenta un programa de expansión super bullish, y las acciones bajando... Hay días que no entiendo el mercado.


----------



## KilianJornet (29 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Los fletes de portacontenedores subiendo un 4% desde el jueves pasado, ATCO presenta un programa de expansión super bullish, y las acciones bajando... Hay días que no entiendo el mercado.



@Witosev ha dado la respuesta más arriba. Ojo a la variante Delta. Estamos pagando bien caro en occidente abrir fronteras a personas procedentes de países tercermundistas donde la higiene y el civismo brillan por su ausencia. Primero China y ahora India.


----------



## juanmas (29 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A qué strike compras las de FEB22? Yo amplié calls hace unos días y seguiré ampliando mientras no rompa los 14,8.



Estas van out the money 15.0 C


----------



## juanmas (29 Jun 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> @Witosev ha dado la respuesta más arriba. Ojo a la variante Delta. Estamos pagando bien caro en occidente abrir fronteras a personas procedentes de países tercermundistas donde la higiene y el civismo brillan por su ausencia. Primero China y ahora India.



Menos mal que nos queda el imperio.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Jun 2021)

Entrada en ATCO con calls con vencimiento en Noviembre 2021


----------



## jjh (29 Jun 2021)

Acabo de llegar de un centro comercial de mi ciudad. Había ido en martes para evitar masificaciones (son superiores a mí y con el COVID pues más aún). A poco me vuelvo porque estaba a reventar, y filas para pagar en las cajas.

Mentalmente he trazado la situación de los contenedores, que todo lo que se estaba comprando hoy viene de Asia, que si esto está pasando en España con su bajo poder adquisitivo cómo estará EEUU y el resto de Europa... y con este pseudo análisis Paco he llegado a casa y he comprado un poco de ATCO. Y como vuelva a ver a NMM por debajo de 28 compraré algo más.

Lo de la variante Delta me recuerda a la británica, a la brasileña y alguna otra que ha salido y que se ha quedado a las pocas semanas en el olvido. Y ya tenemos a Pfizer y Moderna que han dicho que protegen debidamente con la pauta completa. 

Pero, por otro lado, esto no quita que algunos gobiernos pongan nuevas restricciones por los contagios entre jóvenes (sector sin vacunar) y afecte a la economía. Uno ya no sabe si es verdaderamente un riesgo real o son los medios de comunicación tratando de exprimir las últimas noticias de la pandemia.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jun 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> @Witosev ha dado la respuesta más arriba. Ojo a la variante Delta. Estamos pagando bien caro en occidente abrir fronteras a personas procedentes de países tercermundistas donde la higiene y el civismo brillan por su ausencia. Primero China y ahora India.



Yo creo que la variante Delta nos afecta en Europa y en España especialmente (por el tema turismo), pero en el resto del mundo, salvo India, no creo que tenga tanto peso en las cotizaciones. De hecho, las navieras orientadas a dry bulk (DSX, SB, PALN...) están subiendo bien. En portacontenedores, de las que sigo, DAC, ATCO y ZIM caen, mientras que GSL sube ligeramente. NMM ha recuperado caídas más pronunciadas al principio de la jornada y ahora recorta medio punto.

No estoy seguro de que la variable Delta sea la respuesta a por qué ATCO cae, con todo el viento de cola que trae hoy.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Estas van out the money 15.0 C



Yo tengo las mías de AGO21 tb a 15.


----------



## juanmas (29 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo tengo las mías de AGO21 tb a 15.



De momento llevo un buen puñado de agosto strike 15, unas cuantas de noviembre strike 10 y otras pocas de febrero strike 15.

Pienso que están muy baratas y seguiré comprando poco a poco en cada corrección que se presente.


----------



## Value (30 Jun 2021)

Señores, la GRIEGA contraataca.



http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com/files/nmm062921.pdf


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Señores, la GRIEGA contraataca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamosssss cojones dale mi griega PODEROSA!!!


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Señores, la GRIEGA contraataca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se sabe la estructura del capital de la operación? Porque si se han pagado los barcos totalmente con dinero procedente del ATM, no me parece una gran operación. Si conlleva deuda a buen precio, entonces podría ser mejor.

Esto aleja la posibilidad que comentaba Nick en su último artículo: NMM adquiriendo la totalidad de NM?


----------



## Witosev (30 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Se sabe la estructura del capital de la operación? Porque si se han pagado los barcos totalmente con dinero procedente del ATM, no me parece una gran operación. Si conlleva deuda a buen precio, entonces podría ser mejor.
> 
> Esto aleja la posibilidad que comentaba Nick en su último artículo: NMM adquiriendo la totalidad de NM?




De la estructura no dicen nada, no vaya a ser que informen. Seguramente hasta resultados nada, pero doy por hecho de que están apalancados. No creo que sea tan desgraciada de comprar a pulmón con los ratios de apalancamiento que maneja NMM
En cualquier caso me parece tirando a sobrepagado. Sale casi a 30 MM por cape de algo más de 10 años (de regalo para NMM no tiene nada) y 94 MM un cape nuevo + 1 kamsar. Lo dicho ninngún regalo.
Que si, que igual suben los rates de Capex a 100 y el precio se multiplica x 3 pero a valores actuales estamos pagando por encima (por poco) de transacciones recientes de mercado.
Y lo más importante. ¿De que sirve comprar emitiendo papel si estos barcos entran al balance y son valorados por el mercado al 50% del NAV- es decir de su valor de compra-? Y todo porque no se fijan que va a seguir haciendo la griega.

Lo que veo positivo es que no se le ocurra comprar ningún container que me parece que es una flota a extinguir de NMM.
Lo que me preocupa, como siempre, es que después venga la compra de tankers y barcos ECO. Y no veamos un céntimo.

Lo que nos interesa es que siga disparando el precio del acero y con ello el valor de reposición de los barocs. Eso y un mercado sólido dry bulk hacen estas compra exitosas rapidamente.


----------



## Cormac (30 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Señores, la GRIEGA contraataca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo bueno es que los barcos se los entregan inmediatamente y en plena subida.


----------



## Value (30 Jun 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> De la estructura no dicen nada, no vaya a ser que informen. Seguramente hasta resultados nada, pero doy por hecho de que están apalancados. No creo que sea tan desgraciada de comprar a pulmón con los ratios de apalancamiento que maneja NMM
> En cualquier caso me parece tirando a sobrepagado. Sale casi a 30 MM por cape de algo más de 10 años (de regalo para NMM no tiene nada) y 94 MM un cape nuevo + 1 kamsar. Lo dicho ninngún regalo.
> Que si, que igual suben los rates de Capex a 100 y el precio se multiplica x 3 pero a valores actuales estamos pagando por encima (por poco) de transacciones recientes de mercado.
> Y lo más importante. ¿De que sirve comprar emitiendo papel si estos barcos entran al balance y son valorados por el mercado al 50% del NAV- es decir de su valor de compra-? Y todo porque no se fijan que va a seguir haciendo la griega.
> ...



Lo digamos "NORMAL" sería que los dos nuevos esten apalancados a más del 70-80% y los 3 capes de NM pues entre el 40 y el 60%

Los precios de los capes son decentes tio, además piensa que vienen con un contrato buenísimo (102.5% of average Baltic Capesize 5TC Index Routes)

El resumen es que parece que no va a comprar NM al completo, lo cual es ¿bueno?


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jun 2021)

Comentario interesante de Joeri









Navios Maritime Partners to acquire five drybulk vessels for $182.3 million


Navios Maritime Partners (NMM) agreed to acquire five drybulk vessels, four Capesize and one Kamsarmax, for approximately $182.3 million.The vessels’ details are as...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Lo digamos "NORMAL" sería que los dos nuevos esten apalancados a más del 70-80% y los 3 capes de NM pues entre el 40 y el 60%
> 
> Los precios de los capes son decentes tio, además piensa que vienen con un contrato buenísimo (102.5% of average Baltic Capesize 5TC Index Routes)
> 
> El resumen es que parece que no va a comprar NM al completo, lo cual es ¿bueno?



Yo hubiese preferido que NMM comprase NM al conpleto. Así compraría barcos a un NAV inferior a 1. Mientras que comprándolos por separado está pagando todo el valor, mientras emite acciones a 0,5 NAV. Y por otro lado, nos quitaríamos de un golpe los problemas con la viabilidad de NM, que parece esto una tragedia griega, y así se aclararía mucho el futuro de NMM.


----------



## Value (30 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo hubiese preferido que NMM comprase NM al conpleto. Así compraría barcos a un NAV inferior a 1. Mientras que comprándolos por separado está pagando todo el valor, mientras emite acciones a 0,5 NAV. Y por otro lado, nos quitaríamos de un golpe los problemas con la viabilidad de NM, que parece esto una tragedia griega, y así se aclararía mucho el futuro de NMM.



Yo no, que si compras NM te tienes que comer una valoración absurda en NSAL para que te cuadre la operación. 

Dicho esto, a falta de saber los datos referentes al apalancamiento es dificil mojarse. Yo creo que no es malo porque al menos está haciendo algo con el dinero del ATM.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo no, que si compras NM te tienes que comer una valoración absurda en NSAL para que te cuadre la operación.
> 
> Dicho esto, a falta de saber los datos referentes al apalancamiento es dificil mojarse. Yo creo que no es malo porque al menos está haciendo algo con el dinero del ATM.



Hombre, es que levantar dinero para tenerlo en caja sin hacer nada, con la posición financiera tan buena que tiene, sería ya absurdo.


----------



## juanmas (30 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Comentario interesante de Joeri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No puedo estar más de acuerdo con la opinión de Joeri. Como siempre con la griega nada es claro, campo abonado para la especulación.

Se comenta que el P/NAV de NMM es 0.5. Con los fletes actuales containers/bulkers + incremento valor terminal de los activos, yo apostaría que el P/NAV ya debe andar por 0.4 o incluso menos. Con estos valores y con una estructura de deuda superbaja 25-30% sobre activos, comprar barcos con el ATM sería criminal.

Claro que estamos hablando de AF y sólo ella sabe lo que ronda por su cabezón. Será cuestión de esperar un par de horas para ver como recibe la noticia el mercado.

Si alguien tiene datos actualizados NAV y Net LTV podría confirmar o rectificar mi apreciación.


----------



## juanmas (30 Jun 2021)

Edwin Pang presidente del comité RINA de la OMI (Royal Institution of Naval Architects), presenta una visión alternativa sobre CII (Carbon Intensity Indicator), intentando poner de manifiesto que la reducción del 11% de emisiones en 2026, acordada en la reciente asamblea MEPC 76, esconde un objetivo más ambicioso de lo que en principio pudiera parecer. Esto es debido a que la base de cálculo no serían los niveles de emisiones 2008, estableciéndose ésta en los niveles correspondientes a 2019. Este cambio de la referencia base implica que el 11% de reducción CII sobre base 2019 sea virtualmente equivalente al 40% inicialmente establecido en las directrices OMI, sobre base 2008.

Estima el autor que las implicaciones del CII para los buques a los que resulta de aplicación el Convenio de Protección del Medio Marino (buques de 5000GT o más en tráfico internacional), la reducción anualizada del 2% en el período 2023-2026, podría resultar de dificil cumplimiento para una parte de la flota clasificada E según el rango CII, que vendría obligada a mejorar emisiones entre un 12 y un 28%, según tipo de buque y clasificación. Esta reducción sería acumulativa al 5% de reducción general establecida para 2023.

De acuerdo con la base de datos "consumo de Fuel Oil de la OMI", 15% de los buques están clasificados E y otro 20% D, dentro del rango A-E de clasificación establecido en el CII. El 15% de la flota combinada de tankers, bulkers y containerships a los que el Convenio resulta de aplicación equivale a 3200 unidades aproximadamente.

El autor, Edwin Pang, cree que los fletadores podrían ser reticentes a posicionar sus cargamentos en buques de las categorías CII D/E, en favor de buques clasificados A/B/C..


----------



## Witosev (30 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo con la opinión de Joeri. Como siempre con la griega nada es claro, campo abonado para la especulación.
> 
> Se comenta que el P/NAV de NMM es 0.5. Con los fletes actuales containers/bulkers + incremento valor terminal de los activos, yo apostaría que el P/NAV ya debe andar por 0.4 o incluso menos. Con estos valores y con una estructura de deuda superbaja 25-30% sobre activos, comprar barcos con el ATM sería criminal.
> 
> ...



Pero una vez ha iniciado el segundo ATM ¿Alguien puede dudar de que está utilizando fondos propios? Ojalá que esté apalancados mínimo al 50% y cuanto más mejor, pero que ha metido dinero del ATM seguro. Sino ¿para que ha emitido acciones a ese ritmo? 

Al final como sabes que navegamos en aguas llenas de pirañas (nadie regala duros a cuatro pesetas y por eso nos han dado NMM al 0,5 NAV) y la griega no va a regalar nada, para mi lo realmente importante es que drybulk y sobre todo capesize tiren para arriba y el negocio se mantenga robusto y mejore. Porque el apalancamiento operativo hacia el mercado capesize cada vez es mayor y vamos a depender en buena medida de lo que haga el BDI y muy concretamente el indice de los CAPE....
Incluso aunque pague algo en exceso ahora para pagar comsión a su sobrino el de Nueva York o asigne algo poco eficiente el capital....lo que va a marcar el destino es que el mercado se mueva en el sentido de revalorizar los barcos. De lo contrario estaremos jodidos.


----------



## Value (30 Jun 2021)

Aprovecho la noticia del secondary offering en EGLE para abrir una posición en los 47$. Dejo otra orden por si llega a los 46.50$ a los que se ha hecho la venta.









Eagle Bulk Shipping prices upsized stock offering at $46.50


Eagle Bulk Shipping (EGLE) has priced its secondary public offering of 1,695,182 common shares offered by certain funds and separate accounts managed by GoldenTree Asset Management...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Value (30 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo con la opinión de Joeri. Como siempre con la griega nada es claro, campo abonado para la especulación.
> 
> Se comenta que el P/NAV de NMM es 0.5. Con los fletes actuales containers/bulkers + incremento valor terminal de los activos, yo apostaría que el P/NAV ya debe andar por 0.4 o incluso menos. Con estos valores y con una estructura de deuda superbaja 25-30% sobre activos, comprar barcos con el ATM sería criminal.
> 
> ...



Que va tio, con la subida de los precios de los 2da manos (especialmente containers) estamos a 0,39-0,40 NAV de nuevo teniendo en cuenta el ATM.

NMM es deep value a día de hoy.


----------



## Cormac (30 Jun 2021)

Hoy he aumentado mi posición en ATCO en la apertura. A 13'77 me ha entrado.


----------



## juanmas (30 Jun 2021)

> *yo apostaría que el P/NAV ya debe andar por 0.4 o incluso menos*





Value dijo:


> *Que va tio,* con la subida de los precios de los 2da manos (especialmente containers) estamos a 0,39-0,40 NAV de nuevo teniendo en cuenta el ATM.
> 
> NMM es deep value a día de hoy.



Que me he perdido?


----------



## juanmas (30 Jun 2021)

Angeliki compra tiempo

Espero le alcance y deje de joder al menos hasta resultados Q2.


----------



## Value (30 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Que me he perdido?



Nada, que comentabas lo del NAV a 0.50 y según mis calculos anda por 0,39/0.40. Los de VIE creo que lo tienen en 0,37-0,38. 

La que tienes que mirarte es EGLE, la reina de los MIDSIZE y ahor aandará a 0.90 NAV cuando las TOP del sector están cotizando ligeramente por encima de 1.0x NAV


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Nada, que comentabas lo del NAV a 0.50 y según mis calculos anda por 0,39/0.40. Los de VIE creo que lo tienen en 0,37-0,38.
> 
> La que tienes que mirarte es EGLE, la reina de los MIDSIZE y ahor aandará a 0.90 NAV cuando las TOP del sector están cotizando ligeramente por encima de 1.0x NAV



No tiene opciones. Mala suerte...


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Angeliki compra tiempo
> 
> Espero le alcance y deje de joder al menos hasta resultados Q2.



El problema no es el Q2, el problema es que aún habrá incertidumbre hasta sabe dios cuándo. Lo único que puede cambiar la situación es si AF dice en la presentación de resultados que cambia la estrategia para NMM, no va a comprar más barcos y va a dedicarse a hacer recompras y a aumentar el dividendo. Todo lo que no sea eso es simplemente darle patadas adelante al problema.


----------



## juanmas (30 Jun 2021)

Q2 es la meta de mi viaje con NMM. 

No me encuentro cómodo es esta partida con los naipes marcados.


----------



## Value (30 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El problema no es el Q2, el problema es que aún habrá incertidumbre hasta sabe dios cuándo. Lo único que puede cambiar la situación es si AF dice en la presentación de resultados que cambia la estrategia para NMM, no va a comprar más barcos y va a dedicarse a hacer recompras y a aumentar el dividendo. Todo lo que no sea eso es simplemente darle patadas adelante al problema.





juanmas dijo:


> Q2 es la meta de mi viaje con NMM.
> 
> No me encuentro cómodo es esta partida con los naipes marcados.



Puedes marcarte la meta que quieras particularmente... pero aquí la carrera va a durar hasta que ponga un dividendo GORDO ( digamos 50% del FCF generado) o active un programa de recompras agresivo. Cuando eso pase amigos... se va a disparar la acción y todos amaremos de nuevo a la Griega. 

Hasta entonces toca pan, agua y mentalidad fuerte.


----------



## juanmas (30 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Nada, que comentabas lo del NAV a 0.50 y según mis calculos anda por 0,39/0.40. Los de VIE creo que lo tienen en 0,37-0,38.
> 
> La que tienes que mirarte es EGLE, la reina de los MIDSIZE y ahor aandará a 0.90 NAV cuando las TOP del sector están cotizando ligeramente por encima de 1.0x NAV



Ah no todo lo contrario, decía que el P/NAV estaría por 0.40 o algo menos.

Gracias por la sugerencia, EGLE Supras/Ultras buena flota pero en esa posición ya tengo el titular para mi equipo BELCO y de momento no me planteo ampliar ni cambiar.


----------



## juanmas (30 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Puedes marcarte la meta que quieras particularmente... pero aquí la carrera va a durar hasta que ponga un dividendo GORDO ( digamos 50% del FCF generado) o active un programa de recompras agresivo. Cuando eso pase amigos... se va a disparar la acción y todos amaremos de nuevo a la Griega.
> 
> Hasta entonces toca pan, agua y mentalidad fuerte.



Suerte ahí, yo no creo que la griega reparta el pastel. Ni divis, ni buybacks; si acaso otro ATM para comprar NNA.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Suerte ahí, yo no creo que la griega reparta el pastel. Ni divis, ni buybacks; si acaso otro ATM para comprar NNA.



Históricamente NMM ha repartido dividendos muy elevados. Y aunque ahora, sea por la razón que sea, no lo está haciendo, creo que sí volverá a esa senda antes o después. El problema es que no sabemos sus planes. La incertidumbre. Pero, como @Value , creo que veremos dividendos gordos y hasta a lo mejor recompras, aunque eso ya no lo tengo tan claro. Cuando AF termine de hacer lo que quiere hacer, creo que la acción volará. Si no se la funde antes


----------



## Cormac (30 Jun 2021)

He pisoteado también en EAGLE aprovechando que le están dando estos días.


----------



## Value (30 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Suerte ahí, yo no creo que la griega reparta el pastel. Ni divis, ni buybacks; si acaso otro ATM para comprar NNA.



Es que sin giga divis o buenas recompras no veo la forma de que reduzca la diferencia gigante en NAV y la veamos... a 0.70NAV como primer objetivo para reducir posición.


----------



## austral (30 Jun 2021)

Venga, que NMM quiere recuperar los 30$


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Es que sin giga divis o buenas recompras no veo la forma de que reduzca la diferencia gigante en NAV y la veamos... a 0.70NAV como primer objetivo para reducir posición.



Eso sitúa el punto de venta entorno a 50 usd. Creo que ese es el objetivo de mucha mucha gente. Y a no ser que sea impulsado por una notica fundamental extraordinaria, va a ser difícil pasarlos. Yo me imagino que también me desharé de buena pare de mi posición ahí para tratar de recomprar más abajo.


----------



## juanmas (30 Jun 2021)

Artículo super bullish de Nick Frost sobre ATCO

ATCO - Much higher earnings already aboard?


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jun 2021)

Y comentario super bullish de Nick en su último artículo sobre NMM:

I expect NMM to generate more than $80M of cash from ops in Q2 alone. Add this to $150M+ of ATMs and NMM will still report a mountain of cash on its balance sheet in Q2. They will finance at least 50% of the secondhand capes and the newbuilds will be bareboat charters with very little cash outlay so the immediate net impact of these transactions is ~$50M. I expect MANY more ship purchases in the coming quarter.

Personally, I am very relieved to see the secondhand ships delivering immediately into a very hot market. The newbuilds are also encouraging from the perspective that the cash is not solely earmarked for related party transactions and also because NMM keeps finding resales for delivery before the rest of the industry can get them. With the drybulk orderbook still stuck at all time lows despite decade high rates and 2023 slots almost completely full with container ships, this is looking like a pretty sure bet for gangbuster earnings in 2023. 2023 Cape FFAs were at $19700 yesterday which is massively profitable. 2024 FFAs have a lot of new ship deliveries priced in that havent been ordered yet. If these ships never get ordered due to full shipyards, 2024 is sure to be a strong year as well. I'm bullish on the whole middle of the decade.










Navios Maritime Holdings Buyout Could Unlock Massive Value (NYSE:NM)


A Navios Partners buyout of parent Navios Maritime Holdings would allow the combined entity to refinance NM debt. Read more about a possible all-shares buyout and the investor implications.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Artículo super bullish de Nick Frost sobre ATCO
> 
> ATCO - Much higher earnings already aboard?



Pues nada, acabo de añadir 20 calls más, estas a NOV21 strike 15.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (30 Jun 2021)

A ver si esta es la definitiva para irse to the moon! y AF no hace algo raro.

Estaba pensando en comprar algo más de $SB (llevo unas cuantas). Qué opináis? Al parecer hicieron sacaron acciones estas últimas semanas como NMM y por eso está estancada. 

Pero al parecer "barata" frente a las otras (DAC, GNK y todas esas que han subido bastante) supongo que puede que suba más.


----------



## Ricardiano (30 Jun 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues nada, acabo de añadir 20 calls más, estas a NOV21 strike 15.




Siento curiosidad. Veo que vas cargado de calls en diferentes temporalidades sobre strike 15. Porque no las pillas todas en Feb22? 

No hay gran diferencia de precio con Nov21 (1,15 - 1,40 aprox) y son 3 meses más de temporalidad. Que en una opción es ORO.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Siento curiosidad. Veo que vas cargado de calls en diferentes temporalidades sobre strike 15. Porque no las pillas todas en Feb22?
> 
> No hay gran diferencia de precio con Nov21 (1,15 - 1,40 aprox) y son 3 meses más de temporalidad. Que en una opción es ORO.



Es una buena pregunta, @Ricardiano ! Tengo que empezar diciendo que yo no soy ningún experto en opciones. Sé las 4 cosas básicas que me permiten operar.

En este caso compro las que son más cercanas en el tiempo por 2 motivos:

1) al tener una prima más baja me permite adquirir más contratos, obviamente,

2) creo que el subyacente va a sobrepasar la resistencia de 14,7 - 14,8 después de la presentación de resultados del Q2, si no antes. Y la presentación de resultados será, previsiblemente, a principios de agosto, por lo que las opciones a agosto expiran un par de semanas después. Y las de noviembre me dan un margen de seguridad aún mayor.

Las opciones de FEB22 me parecen demasiado lejanas, e implican asumir un coste innecesario. Estoy convencido de que se producirá movimiento en la acción mucho antes de esa fecha.

Pero repito, no soy ningún experto en opciones y acepto gustoso comentarios y críticas.


----------



## Ricardiano (1 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es una buena pregunta, @Ricardiano ! Tengo que empezar diciendo que yo no soy ningún experto en opciones. Sé las 4 cosas básicas que me permiten operar.
> 
> En este caso compro las que son más cercanas en el tiempo por 2 motivos:
> 
> ...




Bueno, si he entendido bien por lo que os he leído en el hilo (Aunque no he leído las 124 páginas!) es un empresa muy infravalorada. Por lo que esperáis una revalorización importante en un horizonte temporal continuo. Vamos que no va a subir a 20 y luego va a bajar a 5 (Aunque lógicamente esto puede pasar). 

Si digamos el subyacente va ir creciendo, más o menos en una tendencia lineal, y alcanzase los 20$ en Noviembre, cuando se ejecutan las calls compradas a 1,20 aprox. Le estarías sacando 5$ por contrato menos los costes. 

Como, si he entendido bien, la premisa es que el subyacente va a continuar creciendo durante el próximo año o incluso más allá por la situación del sector, esas mismas calls a strike 15 en Febrero es lógico que se ejecuten mucho más arriba. Por ejemplo en 25$, lo que serían unos 10$ por contrato. Menos los costes de aprox 1,4. 

El ejemplo de precios me lo he sacado de la manga.

La diferencia de beneficio es tremenda, por un coste ínfimo a mi entender. Si por supuesto las tesis que manejáis de precio del subyacente son correctas. Que no tengo ni idea, porque ni siquiera me he aclarado si estamos hablando de barcos, contenedores, barriles de vino o aceite. Lo he intentado pero me pilla muy lejos este sector. 

Lo que quiero decir es que están muy baratas en horizontes temporales altos. Si te fijas en NMM, de la que también habláis, el coste de la temporalidad es mucho mayor. Pasar de Sept21 a Dic21 es más del doble para el mismo strike. La volatilidad implícita es mucho mayor. 

Resumiendo, que si lo ves tan claro el movimiento del subyacente, debido a la baja volatilidad te da un beneficio potencial muy alto con un coste muy bajo.

¿Cuál es el escenario de precios que contemplas?


----------



## austral (1 Jul 2021)

NMM hoy a superar los 30$


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

austral dijo:


> NMM hoy a superar los 30$



A ver... FFAs bajando bien a esta hora. Y el BDI probablemente también baje. Aunque Harpex seguirá marcando máximos históricos.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Bueno, si he entendido bien por lo que os he leído en el hilo (Aunque no he leído las 124 páginas!) es un empresa muy infravalorada. Por lo que esperáis una revalorización importante en un horizonte temporal continuo. Vamos que no va a subir a 20 y luego va a bajar a 5 (Aunque lógicamente esto puede pasar).
> 
> Si digamos el subyacente va ir creciendo, más o menos en una tendencia lineal, y alcanzase los 20$ en Noviembre, cuando se ejecutan las calls compradas a 1,20 aprox. Le estarías sacando 5$ por contrato menos los costes.
> 
> ...



Sí, tienes razón en tu apreciación. Lo que pasa es que para mi ATCO es una inversión secundaria, en la que entro mediante opciones para cumplir un objetivo concreto a corto plazo (1 a 3 meses vista). Las empresas core en mi portfolio son NMM y DAC, de las que tengo acciones y que las voy a mantener hasta ver rentabilidades de x2, como mínimo, a precios actuales.

Por otro lado, opino que ATCO puede llegar a los 20 con cierta facilidad, pero le va a costar superarlos y es posible que se tire otros 4 o 5 meses lateral a esos niveles. Por lo que para mi no tiene mucho sentido comprar a FEB22 esperando vender por encima de 20, ya que igual no lo va a ver.

Todo son opiniones personales hechas desde mi estrategia particular, que igual no coincide con la de otros inversores.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (1 Jul 2021)

Hoy parece que va a ser el típico día con bajadas importantes en barcos con los rates bajando + subidón ayer.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

El BDI baja por segundo día consecutivo, pero se mantiene en zona de máximos. La diferencia entre cape y los desplazamientos más pequeños se agranda.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

Acabo de vender parte de las acciones de DSX que tengo, realizando beneficios, y he ampliado mi posición en ATCO mediante 85 calls NOV21 a trike 15.


----------



## juanmas (1 Jul 2021)

Menudos bandazos está pegando EGLE en la apertura. 

Al final entre el bueno de @Value y el Mintmyer me han calentado y he puesto orden de compra a 46.50$. Dentro pues.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Menudos bandazos está pegando EGLE en la apertura.
> 
> Al final entre el bueno de @Value y el Mintmyer me han calentado y he puesto orden de compra a 46.50$. Dentro pues.



Yo entre ayer a Eagle. Rote las GOGL por orden y gracia de @Value 

Cuando uno tiene un método para ganar dinero mejor no cambiarlo. El mio es comprar y vender los barcos que @Value me diga


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

El Net Contex sube un 3% desde el martes pasado





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo entre ayer a Eagle. Rote las GOGL por orden y gracia de @Value
> 
> Cuando uno tiene un método para ganar dinero mejor no cambiarlo. El mio es comprar y vender los barcos que @Value me diga



No era que a ti no te gustaba andar comprando y vendiendo?


arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tradeais demasiado para mi gusto. En un ciclo alcista así la gracia es comprar y no tocar, no hacer 10 operaciones por semana. Otra cosa es que una empresa de un sector suba a precios ridículos y roteis a otra del sector.
> 
> Pero eso es algo que deberíais hacer 3/4 veces como mucho en todo el superciclo
> 
> ...



En qué quedamos?


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No era que a ti no te gustaba andar comprando y vendiendo?
> 
> En qué quedamos?



Sip. Y soy tan transparente que lo traigo para que me lo saquéis jajaja

Como digo, no domino como otros sectores los barcos (ni tengo el tiempo para hacerlo), así que me fío a ciegas de @Value (con el bueno de value hablo todos los días por privado gracias a que es parte de momentum también, no es que lo haga todo en base a lo que el pública aquí)

Y si el me dice que tiene sentido cambiar las gogl por eagle, pues lo hago, porque haciendo lo que él me dice no paro de ganar dinero con los barcos

Piensa que para mí al contrario que quizás para algunos en el hilo, los barcos son una parte relevante pero no mayoritaria de mi cartera, y no se puede estar o saber de todo


----------



## Value (1 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Menudos bandazos está pegando EGLE en la apertura.
> 
> Al final entre el bueno de @Value y el Mintmyer me han calentado y he puesto orden de compra a 46.50$. Dentro pues.



Échale un ojo a esto, te darás cuenta de que el management es muy bueno.









Midsize Dry Bulk Surge: Insights From Eagle Bulk (NASDAQ:EGLE)


Midsized dry bulk rates are posting the strongest levels in more than 11 years and there's also little volatility, as contrasted to the larger Capesize market.




seekingalpha.com





Es una entrevista al CEO, muy interesa como explica el gran punto fuerte que es tener toda la flota MIDSIZE.


----------



## Value (1 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No era que a ti no te gustaba andar comprando y vendiendo?
> 
> En qué quedamos?



Vamos a ver, que sentido tiene tener acciones de DSX o de SB cotizando por encima de 1.05-1.10NAV cuando tienes EGLE a 0.90NAV con un gobernance TOP, una flota ECO y un management de calidad. 

No es culpa nuestra que lleguen los señores estos de Goldentree, digan que quieren vender 1,5M de acciones y como ellos las venden a 46.50$ pues se tenga que tumbar la cotización desde 51s a 46. Todas las secondary public offerings han sido chollos para entrar ( DAC, GSL, ZIM... etc) y esta yo creo que no va a ser menos.

No tiene sentido y por eso yo aprovecho la ineficiencia y roto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que sentido tiene tener acciones de DSX o de SB cotizando por encima de 1.05-1.10NAV cuando tienes EGLE a 0.90NAV con un gobernance TOP, una flota ECO y un management de calidad.
> 
> No es culpa nuestra que lleguen los señores estos de Goldentree, digan que quieren vender 1,5M de acciones y como ellos las venden a 46.50$ pues se tenga que tumbar la cotización desde 51s a 46. Todas las secondary public offerings han sido chollos para entrar ( DAC, GSL, ZIM... etc) y esta yo creo que no va a ser menos.
> 
> No tiene sentido y por eso yo aprovecho la ineficiencia y roto.



Tu te aprovechas de la ineficiencia, y yo me aprovecho de que tu encuentres la ineficiencia porque eres el puto amo de los barcos

Si algo he aprendido estos meses, más que a descubrir o modelar empresas (que en general ya sabía) es a aprender a encontrar a la gente que sabes que te trae cosas buenas, y que acierta el 90/95% del tiempo


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

Y acabamos ya con el chupapollismo a Raúl González Value


----------



## Minadeperro (1 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que sentido tiene tener acciones de DSX o de SB cotizando por encima de 1.05-1.10NAV cuando tienes EGLE a 0.90NAV con un gobernance TOP, una flota ECO y un management de calidad.
> 
> No es culpa nuestra que lleguen los señores estos de Goldentree, digan que quieren vender 1,5M de acciones y como ellos las venden a 46.50$ pues se tenga que tumbar la cotización desde 51s a 46. Todas las secondary public offerings han sido chollos para entrar ( DAC, GSL, ZIM... etc) y esta yo creo que no va a ser menos.
> 
> No tiene sentido y por eso yo aprovecho la ineficiencia y roto.



También soltaste PANL y BELCO ¿verdad? Estuve dándole una vuelta a lo de PANL.. ¿no te gustan los contratos en los que se mete durante el verano (COAs) o hay algo más? Está claro que va a hacer menos dinero que otras compañías en caso de super ciclo, pero la sigo viendo tan barata que me has dejado con dudas.


----------



## Cormac (1 Jul 2021)

Yo he vendido y comprado una NMM que uso para tradear. 29'50 venta en la apertura y vueltas a comprar a 28'60


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que sentido tiene tener acciones de DSX o de SB cotizando por encima de 1.05-1.10NAV cuando tienes EGLE a 0.90NAV con un gobernance TOP, una flota ECO y un management de calidad.
> 
> No es culpa nuestra que lleguen los señores estos de Goldentree, digan que quieren vender 1,5M de acciones y como ellos las venden a 46.50$ pues se tenga que tumbar la cotización desde 51s a 46. Todas las secondary public offerings han sido chollos para entrar ( DAC, GSL, ZIM... etc) y esta yo creo que no va a ser menos.
> 
> No tiene sentido y por eso yo aprovecho la ineficiencia y roto.



Sí, sí, si yo estoy desacuerdo contigo. Solo le hacía el comentario a @arriba/abajo por aquello de andar pontificando por ahí.
(Comentario sin acritud, que lo mío no es andar metiéndome con los compañeros.)


----------



## Value (1 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> También soltaste PANL y BELCO ¿verdad? Estuve dándole una vuelta a lo de PANL.. ¿no te gustan los contratos en los que se mete durante el verano (COAs) o hay algo más? Está claro que va a hacer menos dinero que otras compañías en caso de super ciclo, pero la sigo viendo tan barata que me has dejado con dudas.



Si, solté BELCO a 15 y PANL a 5,0x$ para comprar SBs a 3,7x$ que ahora estoy vendiendo para comprar EGLEs a 46.50$. Y las roto porque no quiero meter más % de mi cartera en barcos, a mi son dos empresas que me parecen buenas.

Lo que pasa con PANL es que no creo que valga más de 5.5/6$ mientras que SB o EGLE que están bastante apalancadas como tengamos un buen RUN en los rates pueden multiplicarse. 

Yo solo intento aprovechar ineficiencias, para que te hagas a la idea cuando yo monté una posición importante en BELCO entre 7 y 8NOKs la buena de SB estaba cotizando por encima de 4$. Pero apenas dos meses después tenia a BELCO en 15NOKs y SB en 3,7x$. 

Este tipo de movimientos solo los hago con empresas que cotizan cerca de NAV, al final este mercado esta muy ¿comoditizado? por lo que lo único que cambia entre unas empresas y otras es el management y el tipo de flota. 

La buena de Navios anda a otro nivel, está taaaaan barata que tendría que irse MAÑANA por lo menos a 55/60$ para que yo me plantee reducir. De ahí que os diga @arriba/abajo que rotáis demasiado Navios.

Poco más, tampoco quiero influiros en que compréis EGLE, Navios o lo que sea. Tenéis un monton de información en SA a vuestra disposición por lo que analizad las empresas y tomad vuestras propias decisiones!


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> La buena de Navios anda a otro nivel, está taaaaan barata que tendría que irse MAÑANA por lo menos a 55/60$ para que yo me plantee reducir. De ahí que os diga @arriba/abajo que rotáis demasiado Navios.



Lo que pasa es que a mi el comentario me lo hizo por haber vendido precisamente PANL y ZIM, no NNM


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, sí, si yo estoy desacuerdo contigo. Solo le hacía el comentario a @arriba/abajo por aquello de andar pontificando por ahí.
> (Comentario sin acritud, que lo mío no es andar metiéndome con los compañeros.)



Casi peor es tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Para ti voy pontificando por ahi, pero hey! de buen rollo eh


----------



## Witosev (1 Jul 2021)

Como dije, podemos dar las vueltas que queramos a las intenciones de AF pero como los Capesize vayan mal, estamos jodidos. Hoy día HORRIBLE con caídas salvajes de los FFAs.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Casi peor es tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Para ti voy pontificando por ahi, pero hey! de buen rollo eh



Ah, no, yo no escondo la mano. Solo digo que igual no hay que ir dando lecciones por ahí, que todos somos adultos y sabemos lo que hacemos. Pero lo digo sin acritud, porque no tengo ningún interés en faltar al respeto ni crear conflicto. Este hilo es muy valioso y todas las aportaciones constructivas son bienvenidas!


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Como dije, podemos dar las vueltas que queramos a las intenciones de AF pero como los Capesize vayan mal, estamos jodidos. Hoy día HORRIBLE con caídas salvajes de los FFAs.



Es que ya estamos en julio y los forwards se ajustan al mercado real: BCI (Baltic Cape Index). Aún así, con la caída que tiene en estos momentos, el forward para este mes está más alto que el BCI.


----------



## Value (1 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Como dije, podemos dar las vueltas que queramos a las intenciones de AF pero como los Capesize vayan mal, estamos jodidos. Hoy día HORRIBLE con caídas salvajes de los FFAs.



Esto es cierto, pero esque tenemos tanto margen tio que se tendrían que ir por debajo de 25K los del Q3 para que me empiece a preocupar...

Mientras tanto los smax siguen a lo suyo... volando!


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Ah, no, yo no escondo la mano. Solo digo que igual no hay que ir dando lecciones por ahí, que todos somos adultos y sabemos lo que hacemos. Pero lo digo sin acritud, porque no tengo ningún interés en faltar al respeto ni crear conflicto. Este hilo es muy valioso y todas las aportaciones constructivas son bienvenidas!



Ir diciendo a los demás que van dando lecciones (sin acritud eso sí) no me parece la mejor forma de evitar conflictos. Pero serán cosas mías.

Venir a pasar facturas con mensajes anteriores tampoco parece lo más constructivo (por mucha ausencia de acritud que haya). Pero serán cosas mías también.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ir diciendo a los demás que van dando lecciones (sin acritud eso sí) no me parece la mejor forma de evitar conflictos. Pero serán cosas mías.
> 
> Venir a pasar facturas con mensajes anteriores tampoco parece lo más constructivo (por mucha ausencia de acritud que haya). Pero serán cosas mías también.



Está bien. No pasa nada


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Está bien. No pasa nada



No por poner más caritas sonrientes tienes más razón.

Fuiste tú quien rebuscó mensajes míos hoy y fuiste tú quien dijo que yo iba dando lecciones por ahí. Si no quieres que se desvíe el tema, simplemente no vengas aquí a pasarle recetas a nadie.

Corto y cierro


----------



## Value (1 Jul 2021)

Los capes sufren bastante, el resto sigue bien.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No por poner más caritas sonrientes tienes más razón.
> 
> Fuiste tú quien rebuscó mensajes míos hoy y fuiste tú quien dijo que yo iba dando lecciones por ahí. Si no quieres que se desvíe el tema, simplemente no vengas aquí a pasarle recetas a nadie.
> 
> Corto y cierro



A ver, como veo que insistes en el tema te lo vuelvo a explicar. Lo que yo hago es decirte que igual no deberías ir dando lecciones a la gente por ahí, porque los que estamos aquí, en general, sabemos perfectamente lo que hacemos y tenemos años de experiencia a la espalda. Y menos aún cuando tú mismo incumples las lecciones que das. Y si he ido a buscar un mensaje anterior tuyo es precisamente para mostrarte lo que te comento. El problema no es que yo haya ido a buscar un mensaje tuyo, sino que tu hayas escrito un mensaje con esa actitud rozando lo condescendiente.

Pero como aquí no estamos para esas cosas, sino para hablar de barcos y hacer pasta, creo que es mejor que pongamos punto y final a este tema. Porque dudo mucho que a los demás compañeros les interese lo más mínimo.

Y sí, me gusta poner caritas sonrientes cuando quiero mostrar buen rollo. Así que terminaré mi mensaje con otra


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver, como veo que insistes en el tema te lo vuelvo a explicar. Lo que yo hago es decirte que igual no deberías ir dando lecciones a la gente por ahí, porque los que estamos aquí, en general, sabemos perfectamente lo que hacemos y tenemos años de experiencia a la espalda. Y menos aún cuando tú mismo incumples las lecciones que das. Y si he ido a buscar un mensaje anterior tuyo es precisamente para mostrarte lo que te comento. El problema no es que yo haya ido a buscar un mensaje tuyo, sino que tu hayas escrito un mensaje con esa actitud rozando lo condescendiente.
> 
> Pero como aquí no estamos para esas cosas, sino para hablar de barcos y hacer pasta, creo que es mejor que pongamos punto y final a este tema. Porque dudo mucho que a los demás compañeros les interese lo más mínimo.
> 
> Y sí, me gusta poner caritas sonrientes cuando quiero mostrar buen rollo. Así que terminaré mi mensaje con otra



Bastante mas condescendientes son tus mensajes de hoy.

Si quieres que aquí solo se hable de barcos tengo una idea buenísima, no seas tú el primero en salirte de los barcos y sacar cosas que no aportan ningún valor a la conversación sobre barcos


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bastante mas condescendientes son tus mensajes de hoy.
> 
> Si quieres que aquí solo se hable de barcos tengo una idea buenísima, no seas tú el primero en salirte de los barcos y sacar cosas que no aportan ningún valor a la conversación sobre barcos



Hecho. Gracias @arriba/abajo !


----------



## jjh (1 Jul 2021)

Al próximo que siga discutiendo temas ajenos a barcos le mando una foto de Angeliki desnuda.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Al próximo que siga discutiendo temas ajenos a barcos le mando una foto de Angeliki desnuda.



No homo?


----------



## CMarlow (1 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Al próximo que siga discutiendo temas ajenos a barcos le mando una foto de Angeliki desnuda.



 No hay argumento más persuasivo lol


----------



## Minadeperro (2 Jul 2021)

__





Danaos Corporation Announces Acquisition of Remaining Interests in Gemini Shipholdings Corporation


Danaos Corporation (the "Company") (NYSE: DAC) today announced that it has exercised its option to acquire the remaining equity interests in its joint venture Gemini Shipholdings Corporation ("Gemini"). The purchase price for the 51% of Gemini not already owned by the Company is $86.7 million in...




www.danaos.com


----------



## juanmas (2 Jul 2021)

Esta horrenda semana va a terminar con bajadas. Los rates subiendo y las cotizaciones bajando, alguien se está poniendo las botas.

Otra oportunidad de esas que le gustan a @Value. *MPCC secondary placing, 20-25M unidades a la venta, oiga!

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E5SDhkDXwAUugO-?format=png&name=medium*


----------



## bientop (2 Jul 2021)

OSG viene disparada en el premarket, 13D registrado por parte de de Saltchuk Resources, que es el principal accionista. +30% en el premarket.


----------



## juanmas (2 Jul 2021)

bientop dijo:


> OSG viene disparada en el premarket, 13D registrado por parte de de Saltchuk Resources, que es el principal accionista. +30% en el premarket.



Bien! ya estaba tardando. Mis opciones call todamoon.

Voy a perfumar un poco mi nula credibilidad 

Ya lo había anunciado el sábado y este martes lo he repetido y argumentado.
NNA y algo más.

el 13D que menciona @bientop es una OPA sobre la totalidad a 3$ acción, un 45% sobre precio mercado.

OVERSEAS SHIPHOLDING GROUP INC (Form: SC 13D/A, Received: 07/02/2021 06:02:02)



"memento mori" hasta un reloj averiado acierta la hora dos veces al día


----------



## Value (2 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Esta horrenda semana va a terminar con bajadas. Los rates subiendo y las cotizaciones bajando, alguien se está poniendo las botas.
> 
> Otra oportunidad de esas que le gustan a @Value. *MPCC secondary placing, 20-25M unidades a la venta, oiga!*



Esta muy cara, creo que aún con la bajada de hoy sigue estando más cara que DAC.



juanmas dijo:


> Bien! ya estaba tardando. Mis opciones call todamoon.
> 
> Voy a perfumar un poco mi nula credibilidad
> 
> ...



Yo creo que por 3$ no se la llevan, puede que se arme una guerra de OPAS o que tengan que subir la oferta.

He aprovechado para meter una posición especulativa en premarket porq creo que va a dar juego OSG.


----------



## pandiella (2 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Al próximo que siga discutiendo temas ajenos a barcos le mando una foto de Angeliki desnuda.



no se, si se dejase el palo largo, y teñido...


----------



## pandiella (2 Jul 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> no se, si se dejase el palo largo, y teñido...



...pelo...


----------



## jjh (2 Jul 2021)

Menudos tumbos da esto. Me ha podido la tentación y he comprado un poco más de NMM.


----------



## bientop (2 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bien! ya estaba tardando. Mis opciones call todamoon.
> 
> Voy a perfumar un poco mi nula credibilidad
> 
> ...



Me acabo de dar cuenta que estaba rebuscando en una web PacoSEC así no encontraba el documento (a parte de estar en el trabajo) jaja si a alguien le valió para algo el aviso me alegro.


----------



## Minadeperro (2 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Menudos tumbos da esto. Me ha podido la tentación y he comprado un poco más de NMM.



Yo he cargado más a 26,30. Ayuda por favor.


----------



## juanmas (2 Jul 2021)

Buena noticia para NMM.

NMH el holding de AF aprueba la emisión de 8 millones de nueva acciones, 50% del outstanding, el destino de los ingresos pagar pufos.


----------



## juanmas (2 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bien! ya estaba tardando. Mis opciones call todamoon.
> 
> Voy a perfumar un poco mi nula credibilidad
> 
> ...


----------



## austral (2 Jul 2021)

NMM cada vez que se acerca a los 30$, se da la vuelta y a 26$


----------



## Value (2 Jul 2021)

austral dijo:


> NMM cada vez que se acerca a los 30$, se da la vuelta y a 26$



Mejor, cuanto más "lag" tengamos entre fundamentales y cotización mejor será la oportunidad de compra.

Aún así esta semana ha sido dura para los capes a pesar de que por el lado de containers el HARPEX se haya marcado una de las subidas semanales más grandes de la historia.


----------



## Minadeperro (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## juanmas (3 Jul 2021)

El precio por tonelada de la chatarra por las nubes. Aumentan los desguaces VLCC. 



$OET


----------



## CMarlow (3 Jul 2021)

NM va a vender 9,3 millones de acciones, teniendo ahora unos 17 millones! @juanmas tú estabas dentro, no? Lo siento!



F-1


----------



## Witosev (4 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NM va a vender 9,3 millones de acciones, teniendo ahora unos 17 millones! @juanmas tú estabas dentro, no? Lo siento!
> 
> 
> 
> F-1



AF es una asesina en serie


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> AF es una asesina en serie



La empresa estaba virtualmente quebrada. Una ampliación brutal era de esperar. Cualquiera que invirtiese en ella debía asumir el riesgo.

Y es bueno para NMM: la pérdida la asumen los inversores de NM, no los de NMM intentando salvar a su hermana (madre, más bien, que NM es el holding). Despeja peligros para NMM, por lo que es positivo.


----------



## juanmas (4 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> AF es una asesina en serie



No, no. Yo había comprado unos puts a finales de abril, principios de mayo, apostando a la quiebra; pero como eso no se dió me salí con algo de pérdidas. Con lo que me cuesta mantener la posición en NMM como para esta largo en NM.


----------



## Minadeperro (4 Jul 2021)

Hay una cosa que no entiendo de esta ampliación... Se informó de la misma el jueves 1, y el viernes 2 el valor apenas cayó un 10%. 

Me sorprende lo pequeña de la caída, más aún cuando el resto del sector se dio un buen hostiazo el mismo día.

Leyendo la nota, exponen que irán metiendo las nuevas acciones "from time to time"... Pero aún así, el ATM de NMM fue mucho más reducido y el primer día fue una sangría.

Yo todavía no descarto que NM sea absorbida a pesar de la ampliación.


----------



## CMarlow (4 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no entiendo de esta ampliación... Se informó de la misma el jueves 1, y el viernes 2 el valor apenas cayó un 10%.
> 
> Me sorprende lo pequeña de la caída, más aún cuando el resto del sector se dio un buen hostiazo el mismo día.
> 
> ...



Es cierto. Y no sé por qué. Igual porque en NM los inversores que hay ya sabes lo que hay y evitar la quiebra, aunque sea subiendo un 50% el número de acciones, es positivo. Sin embargo los inversores de NMM esperamos una subida fuerte de BPA y cotización, por lo que la noticia del ATM fue un jarro de agua fría.


----------



## austral (4 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La empresa estaba virtualmente quebrada. Una ampliación brutal era de esperar. Cualquiera que invirtiese en ella debía asumir el riesgo.
> 
> Y es bueno para NMM: la pérdida la asumen los inversores de NM, no los de NMM intentando salvar a su hermana (madre, más bien, que NM es el holding). Despeja peligros para NMM, por lo que es positivo.



A ver si es verdad, y el Martes empieza NMM a subir, que lleva unas semanas que no reacciona, siempre se da la vuelta en los 30$ y vuelve a los 26$


----------



## CMarlow (5 Jul 2021)

Otro ajuste fuerte en los FFAs. Hoy el mercado está cerrado, pero como sigamos así, mañana igual tenemos otra sangría!


----------



## Value (5 Jul 2021)

Ojo que es preocupante esto, bajan hasta los SUEZMAS que parecía que aguantaban cualquier cosa. Id preparando la nómina de Julio por si se nos va navios a 20$


----------



## austral (5 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ojo que es preocupante esto, bajan hasta los SUEZMAS que parecía que aguantaban cualquier cosa. Id preparando la nómina de Julio por si se nos va navios a 20$
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 703852



Entonces ya no estaba tan barata a 26$?


----------



## Value (5 Jul 2021)

austral dijo:


> Entonces ya no estaba tan barata a 26$?



No sé si lo dices ironicamente, pero vamos ¿desde cuando los mercados funcionan bien a corto plazo? 

Navios andará a 0,37 NAV (debería cotizar mínimo a 0,5/0.6NAV), la pueden mandar a 0,2x perfectamente si quieren. Ayer justamente hablé un poco de NMM en el podcast si quieres echarle un ojo.


----------



## MonoInversor (5 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> No sé si lo dices ironicamente, pero vamos ¿desde cuando los mercados funcionan bien a corto plazo?
> 
> Navios andará a 0,37 NAV (debería cotizar mínimo a 0,5/0.6NAV), la pueden mandar a 0,2x perfectamente si quieren. Ayer justamente hablé un poco de NMM en el podcast si quieres echarle un ojo.



Ignoro si habría ironía en el comentario; aquí algunos te agradecemos mucho la presentación de ayer, estuvo muy bien.


----------



## jjh (5 Jul 2021)

@Value gran programa el de ayer. Lo tuve que ver en 20 cachos porque la mujer y los niños (en ese orden) no me dejaron evadirme de las responsabilidades familiares, pero estuvo muy entretenido y ameno. VIVA GRECIA


----------



## juanmas (5 Jul 2021)

Atlas (ATCO) Double digit return opportunity


----------



## austral (5 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> No sé si lo dices ironicamente, pero vamos ¿desde cuando los mercados funcionan bien a corto plazo?
> 
> Navios andará a 0,37 NAV (debería cotizar mínimo a 0,5/0.6NAV), la pueden mandar a 0,2x perfectamente si quieren. Ayer justamente hablé un poco de NMM en el podcast si quieres echarle un ojo.



No, no había ironía.
Gracias por tu opinión, voy a escuchar el podcast


----------



## Witosev (5 Jul 2021)

Vaya HOSTIA hoy los FFAs de Capesize!


----------



## Value (5 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Vaya HOSTIA hoy los FFAs de Capesize!



Joder, están mucho peor que cuando los miré esta mañana. Durísimo, mañana puede ser un día dificil como siga la tendencia. En Oslo 2020B ha cerrado plana y GOGL se ha dejado apenas un 1,6%.

No contaba yo con los Capes tan cerca de 25K en pleno Julio.


----------



## Minadeperro (5 Jul 2021)

¡Quién dijo miedo!


----------



## juanmas (5 Jul 2021)

Los chicos de breakadvisor ven el vaso medio lleno.

Panamaxes y sub-Tonn. con muy buenas expectativas mercado carbón, basadas en reducción inventario y aumento producción eléctrica centrales térmicas Chinas.

Para los capes, reducción temporal de las tarifas, pero en conjunto buenas perspectivas para la segunda parte del año, dado que las exportaciones de mineral de hierro de Brasil siguen aumentando por octavo mes consecutivo.

Mañana se verá como baila la fea.


----------



## austral (5 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> ¡Quién dijo miedo!



Bueno, está igual que hace 20 días.
Y en estas 2 últimas semanas que estaba tan alto, NMM bajó


----------



## CMarlow (6 Jul 2021)

FFAs recuperando un poco hoy lo que perdió ayer


----------



## Membroza (6 Jul 2021)

Me esperaba hostia gorda leyendo los comentarios y veo que en el pre-market ZIM y NMM a un +1,5%.


----------



## Minadeperro (6 Jul 2021)

El pre market de estos valores es una tómbola. No le prestes demasiada atención.


----------



## Value (6 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Me esperaba hostia gorda leyendo los comentarios y veo que en el pre-market ZIM y NMM a un +1,5%.



ZIM debería subir fuerte hoy viendo como van sus comparables en Oslo y HK.

NMM vete tu a saber!


----------



## CMarlow (6 Jul 2021)

Seaspan takes delivery of two 15,000 TEU containerships on long-term charters


Seaspan Corporation, a wholly owned subsidiary of Atlas (ATCO) has received delivery of two high-quality 15,000 TEU scrubber-fitted containerships.The Vessels built in 2019 are...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## juanmas (6 Jul 2021)

Date un capricho, cierra los ojos y sueña.

*Drewry´s container forecaster*


----------



## CMarlow (6 Jul 2021)

ATCO suma noticias positivas hoy. Acuerdo con ZIM además









ZIM and Seaspan inks new long-term charter agreement for ten 7,000 TEU LNG-fueled vessels


ZIM Integrated Shipping Services (ZIM) and Seaspan Corporation ((SSWN)), a wholly-owned subsidiary of Atlas (ATCO) has signed a new strategic agreement for the long-term charter worth...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Witosev (6 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Me esperaba hostia gorda leyendo los comentarios y veo que en el pre-market ZIM y NMM a un +1,5%.



ZIM no tiene nada que ver con el BDI. Los containers siguen como tiros. El tema es cuando se para la fiesta. 2023? 2024?


----------



## Value (6 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> ZIM no tiene nada que ver con el BDI. Los containers siguen como tiros. El tema es cuando se para la fiesta. 2023? 2024?



El asunto es precisamente ESE, la gente tenía previsiones de que para mediados de este año ya se iba a acabar la fiesta. Pero seguimos viendo nuevos máximos semanas tras semanas. 

Por otro lado, las grandes del sector renegociando contratos que vencen dentro de 1/2 años metiéndoles charters nuevos a precios de ensueño a 3-5 años. Es de locos, no sé si en algún momento las cotizaciones lo reconocerán pero la oportunidad esta ahí. 

Luego las ZIMs de turno que como no se termine la fiesta pronto van a imprimir 20$ de EPS en 2021 y otros 22/23$ tranquilamente en 2022. Es decir, va a ganar en 2 años toda su capitalización actual estando debt free ya . La gente pensaba que esto iba a ser cosa de1 añito pero ya empeizo a pensar que esto es un festival que va a durar bastante.

Para terminar, en el banquillo tienes al BULK ya calentando para salir y a los tankers lesionados pero con ganas de recuperarse. La orderlist ya parece repleta y empezamos a ver que los barquitos nuevos ya son para 2024 como este acuerdo que habéis citado antes de ATCO-ZIM


----------



## Minadeperro (6 Jul 2021)

Efectivamente la fiesta con los container no para.


----------



## juanmas (6 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Date un capricho, cierra los ojos y sueña.
> 
> *Drewry´s container forecaster*



Y ahora despierta, el cuento se ha acabado por hoy.


----------



## Value (6 Jul 2021)

Pues está bajando TODO menos 2020Bulkers y BELCO que son las que cotizan en OSLO


----------



## Minadeperro (6 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues está bajando TODO menos 2020Bulkers y BELCO que son las que cotizan en OSLO



Ya se comieron la bajada de los FFA ayer. Hoy, de momento, les toca al resto.


----------



## juanmas (6 Jul 2021)

Oportunidad de compra NMM a 25.50$, ya queda menos para NAV 9$


----------



## Minadeperro (6 Jul 2021)

Hoy es otro de esos días que nos hacen un poco más hombres.

¿Lo de NM lo entiende alguien? Después de la ampliación criminal, ¡está plana hoy! Cada día entiendo menos todo lo relacionado con Navíos.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (6 Jul 2021)

Genco también está en verde y es americana.


----------



## CMarlow (6 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Hoy es otro de esos días que nos hacen un poco más hombres.
> 
> ¿Lo de NM lo entiende alguien? Después de la ampliación criminal, ¡está plana hoy! Cada día entiendo menos todo lo relacionado con Navíos.



Lo que pasa con NM es que vender acciones nuevas en su caso es lo contrario a vender acciones nuevas en NMM. NMM cotiza bajo NAV, por lo que ampliar a estos precios tiene un efecto negativo. Pero NM cotiza MUY por encima de su NAV, por lo que poder colocar acciones nuevas a los precios actuales es altamente positivo. En este caso AF está haciendo algo tremendamente beneficioso para los accionistas de NM!


----------



## Value (6 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Ya se comieron la bajada de los FFA ayer. Hoy, de momento, les toca al resto.



No te creas, ayer 2020B cerró plana si no recuerdo mal. Ya que llevamos bastante meses en el sector diría que en OSLO se mueven las acciones más siguiendo fundamentales y en USA tiran un poco más a temas de macro.

Al final vamos a tener un buen cierre en los FFAs, recuperando la mitad de lo de ayer aprox.






NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Genco también está en verde y es americana.



Parece que se están girando un poco ahora. Cada vez me sorprende más lo de EGLE. Las otras dos empresas que operan practicament esolo MIDSIZE hoy subiendo bastante (GRIN/BELSHIPS) y EGLE la que más baja de todo el sector. ¿Oportunidad?


----------



## CMarlow (6 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> No te creas, ayer 2020B cerró plana si no recuerdo mal. Ya que llevamos bastante meses en el sector diría que en OSLO se mueven las acciones más siguiendo fundamentales y en USA tiran un poco más a temas de macro.
> 
> Al final vamos a tener un buen cierre en los FFAs, recuperando la mitad de lo de ayer aprox.
> 
> ...



SB es casi solo barcos medianos. Solo 4 de los 43 barcos que tiene son cape.


----------



## Value (6 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> SB es casi solo barcos medianos. Solo 4 de los 43 barcos que tiene son cape.



Sería la siguiente a nivel de comparación probablemente. Pero SB tiene muchos panas y postpanas. Creo que no tiene ningun suez ni ultramax.

Belco es comparación directa porque la flota son 27 barquitos, casi todos ULTRAMAX. Mientras que la buena de GRIN tiene 15 handys pequeños y 16 supras/ultras.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (6 Jul 2021)

Qué tortura de acción.

Cierre en 26 y sigue bajando en el after.

Para poner las cosas en perspectiva, NMM llegó a 26 el 19 de marzo.

Danaos cerró hoy a 74.87 y el 19 de marzo cerró a 53.35. +40%

Genco cerró hoy a 18.07 y el 19 de marzo cerró a 12.16. +48%

Este chicharro 0% desde ese día.


----------



## austral (6 Jul 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Qué tortura de acción.
> 
> Cierre en 26 y sigue bajando en el after.
> 
> ...



Si, la verdad es que es desesperante. 
No pido que NMM se vaya ya a 50$, pero como mínimo debería estar cómodamente por encima de 30$, duele a la vista verla en 26$


----------



## Value (7 Jul 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Qué tortura de acción.
> 
> Cierre en 26 y sigue bajando en el after.
> 
> ...



La verdad que lo has clavado, además todo el asunto del AK de NM debería un poco "disolver" las dudas respecto a la griega jodiéndonos por ahí. El tema de lás ultimas adquisicioens de NMM también han sido a precio justo.

No sé si llegará primero la puñalada definitiva de la griega que demuestre que estamos equivocados nosotros invirtiendo aquí o si meterá un pollazo rápido de irse a 40 en un par de semanas.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> La verdad que lo has clavado, además todo el asunto del AK de NM debería un poco "disolver" las dudas respecto a la griega jodiéndonos por ahí. El tema de lás ultimas adquisicioens de NMM también han sido a precio justo.
> 
> No sé si llegará primero la puñalada definitiva de la griega que demuestre que estamos equivocados nosotros invirtiendo aquí o si meterá un pollazo rápido de irse a 40 en un par de semanas.



La presentación del Q2 puede ser un punto de inflexión. Si dice que ya no va a crecer más y a partir de ahora se va a dedicar a devolver al accionista, volamos. Si sigue con el discurso de que es una empresa en crecimiento, la incertidumbre va a continuar. Llevamos ya 2 ATM seguidos y nada le impediría hacer un tercero. Por cierto, hay por ahí una teoría que dice que a AF le interesa mantener la acción cotizando por los suelos... como no tenemos visibilidad, todo puede ser.


----------



## Hastur (7 Jul 2021)

Ni en el mejor de tus sueños vas a escuchar eso. Hablara de comprar y comprar y crecer.... y ese discurso sigue internalizado en el precio actual.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jul 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Ni en el mejor de tus sueños vas a escuchar eso. Hablara de comprar y comprar y crecer.... y ese discurso sigue internalizado en el precio actual.



Sí, yo veo muchas posibilidades de que no cambie de rumbo. Pero NMM ha dado tradicionalmente dividendos altos, por lo que igual en 2 o 3 trimestres deja de comprar y se pone a subir dividendos.

Para mi que siga ampliando la flota no es un problema. El único problema son los ATM. Si dejase claro que ya no va a volver a hacerlos, también sería un signo super positivo. Eso, sumado a que NM esta a salvo (por ahora al menos), haría que NMM se comportase como el resto de competidores, y por lo tanto el efecto AF tendría que disminuir.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 Jul 2021)

Hoy los FFA llevan una buena subida y GOGL en Oslo lleva un +5%.

Puede que sea un buen día.


----------



## juanmas (7 Jul 2021)

AF y sus miserias, cegados por el NAV aquí estamos "apostando" que si pagará dividendos, que si nos follará mas o menos con otra ATM, que si... una pena. Me siento prisionero de una inversión que ha devenido en apuesta a la ruleta rusa de los personalísimos intereses de la Frangou.

Por cierto, si alguien piensa que voy de D. Pessimus del Berbés porque estoy bien jodido con NMM, error!, entré el 5 de marzo a 17.23$, así que todavía aguanto el envite; pero es que duele que la nefasta "gobernanza" de la señó hunda un valor con tan enorme potencial que lo debería situar cerca de los 60$.

Una vez bien llorado, loas a 2020B que viene a alegrarnos el día con sus mensuales distribuciones de cash:

Junio 2021. 6 buques en spot 42300$ brutos/día, incluídos bonus scrubber 2300$/día (NMM 0 scrubbers). 2 buques en Time Charter. Total flota 8 buques TCE 39100$/día. Dividendo junio 0.24$ = 2.08NOK


----------



## Minadeperro (7 Jul 2021)

Bueno, independientemente de cómo salga con NMM yo a este post le debo mucho. Llevo PANL desde los 3.10$, BELCO a 8.60 NOK, Danaos desde los 55$ (entré tarde) y otras pocas más. Además he aprendido la leche de un sector del que no tenía ni la más absoluta idea.

Veamos qué nos depara el día. Hoy pinta bien y esperemos que este arreón fuerte a la baja sea el último en semanas. Entramos en la parte buena del año para el Bulk.


----------



## jjh (7 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La presentación del Q2 puede ser un punto de inflexión. Si dice que ya no va a crecer más y a partir de ahora se va a dedicar a devolver al accionista, volamos. Si sigue con el discurso de que es una empresa en crecimiento, la incertidumbre va a continuar. Llevamos ya 2 ATM seguidos y nada le impediría hacer un tercero. Por cierto, hay por ahí una teoría que dice que a AF le interesa mantener la acción cotizando por los suelos... como no tenemos visibilidad, todo puede ser.



Hola. Por curiosidad, ¿Qué motivos se dan para esta teoría? Gracias


----------



## juanmas (7 Jul 2021)

*Safe Bulkers (SB)*

Compra astillero japonés Kansarmax 82000 ECO, entrega Q4 2023. La compra se financiará a cargo reservas caja.

La nota de prensa no indica coste del buque. Kansarmax y japonés, algo mas de 30 millocenjos.

Estos apuestan a que el ciclo será eterno, es su quinta adquisición de una nueva construcción, 2 K.max y 3PPax. Bueno, les vendrá bien para rejuvenecer flota, bastante viejuna, 10.4 años, incluso para bulkers.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Hola. Por curiosidad, ¿Qué motivos se dan para esta teoría? Gracias



La verdad es que no lo recuerdo. Es algo que leí de pasada en VIE y no le presté mucha atención. Igual @Value tiene más info.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> *Safe Bulkers (SB)*
> 
> Compra astillero japonés Kansarmax 82000 ECO, entrega Q4 2023. La compra se financiará a cargo reservas caja.
> 
> ...



Q4 2023! Madre mía, sí que están llenos los astilleros!


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jul 2021)

BDI rompe la tendencia a la baja y sube un 2%. Con los FFAs subiendo fuerte, apunta a que seguiremos hacia arriba mañana.






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## Value (7 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> AF y sus miserias, cegados por el NAV aquí estamos "apostando" que si pagará dividendos, que si nos follará mas o menos con otra ATM, que si... una pena. Me siento prisionero de una inversión que ha devenido en apuesta a la ruleta rusa de los personalísimos intereses de la Frangou.
> 
> Por cierto, si alguien piensa que voy de D. Pessimus del Berbés porque estoy bien jodido con NMM, error!, entré el 5 de marzo a 17.23$, así que todavía aguanto el envite; pero es que duele que la nefasta "gobernanza" de la señó hunda un valor con tan enorme potencial que lo debería situar cerca de los 60$.
> 
> ...



Tener acciones de NMM es peor que ser aficionado del atleti.


----------



## Value (7 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La presentación del Q2 puede ser un punto de inflexión. Si dice que ya no va a crecer más y a partir de ahora se va a dedicar a devolver al accionista, volamos. Si sigue con el discurso de que es una empresa en crecimiento, la incertidumbre va a continuar. Llevamos ya 2 ATM seguidos y nada le impediría hacer un tercero. Por cierto, hay por ahí una teoría que dice que a AF le interesa mantener la acción cotizando por los suelos... como no tenemos visibilidad, todo puede ser.





Hastur dijo:


> Ni en el mejor de tus sueños vas a escuchar eso. Hablara de comprar y comprar y crecer.... y ese discurso sigue internalizado en el precio actual.




Yo estoy con @Hastur mucho me temo, me da que mientras estén tan "baratos" los 2das manos vamos a ver muchas más operaciones por parte de AF. Aparte del hecho de la "narrativa" de comprarle todos los capes/panas a NM para salvarla de la quiebra.



Si eso se termina corrigiendo ESPERO que deje de comprar a dos manos. 

Lo que necesitamos es contratar a un GIGOLÓ, que enamore a la GRIEGA y la convenza de que se ponga a recomprar acciones si bajan de 30$. Una politica tipo la de $FLNG que tan buenos resultados les ha estado dando.


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Lo que necesitamos es contratar a un GIGOLÓ, que enamore a la GRIEGA y la convenza de que se ponga a recomprar acciones si bajan de 30$. Una politica tipo la de $FLNG que tan buenos resultados les ha estado dando.



Recomprar acciones?? Con que yo emita más yo ya me doy por satisfecho!! Jaja


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jul 2021)

Días como los de hoy son difíciles de entender para mi. Rates subiendo bien, tanto en dry bulk como en portacontenedores, y el sector bajando bien. Qué se me escapa?


----------



## Manolito-14 (7 Jul 2021)

Alguien sabe si la griega operó igual antes del último superciclo allá por 2009?? En qué momento dejo de comprar barcos en aquel entonces? Igual eso nos da una idea de cuando pueda dejar de hacerlo ahora. A la noche si tengo tiempo intento mirarlo

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NeoSetrakso (7 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Días como los de hoy son difíciles de entender para mi. Rates subiendo bien, tanto en dry bulk como en portacontenedores, y el sector bajando bien. Qué se me escapa?



En general están bajando todos los "reopening stocks" (aerolíneas, cruceros, etc.) y subiendo otra vez las FAANG y las tech (en record). Y se puede discutir lo que quiera, pero los barcos suelen moverse al ritmo de los "reopenings".

Parece que hay miedo a que haya nuevas restricciones globales y volvamos a un verano de 2020 donde la tecnología se fue to the boom y el resto catacrock.


----------



## jjh (7 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Días como los de hoy son difíciles de entender para mi. Rates subiendo bien, tanto en dry bulk como en portacontenedores, y el sector bajando bien. Qué se me escapa?



Como dices, hoy no se salva ni una. Ni de bulk, ni de contenedores ni de tankers. Me da que hay muchos nervios a flor de piel con los barcos.


----------



## Witosev (7 Jul 2021)

Otro día más en la oficina para los accionistas de NMM: Cuando baja el sector baja NMM, cuando sube el sector NMM sube menos por el miedo a la griega.

Y así es como estamos a niveles de marzo cuando tenemos unos fundamentales tanto en containers como al drybulk cada vez mejores.
Hasta la presentación del Q2 no veo opciones a que mínimamente recupere la confianza del mercado. Y tengo pocas esperanzas en esa presentación aclare algo. Seguirá diciendo que está empezando el ciclo y que son growth. Al menos aclararemos como han financiado las últimas compras y ojalá presenten unos muy buenos resultados porque de lo contrario difícil salir de esta subvaloración de momento.
Lo cierto es que muchos bulkers se han puesto a imprimir dinero con ATMs. Pero el castigo a NMM siempre es mayor por culpa de este managment cirminal.

Pensad que a día de hoy. Emiten 100 MM en acciones, se apalancan y compran barcos. Pongamos que compran barcos por 200 MM, entran al balance por 200 MM e inmediatamente el mercado los valora a 0.4NAV, es decir, los valora a 80MM, cuando se acaban de comprar por 200MM. 
Y así es como entramos en una espiral de destrucción de valor al accionista que nunca se termina.


----------



## Value (7 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Hola. Por curiosidad, ¿Qué motivos se dan para esta teoría? Gracias



Pues el resumen muy resumido (puedo equivocarme ne algun detalle): 

NM tiene en torno al 12% de acciones de NMM. 
A NM le dio una de las empresas pantalla de la Griega un préstamo poniendo de colateral todas las acciones de NMM.
Si NM quiebra la empresa pantalla de la griega se quedaría con el valor de lo que falte por pagar del préstamos en acciones de NMM. 
Para maximizar el nº de acciones que recibiría esta empresa pantalla necesita mantener a NMM por debajo de los 30$ aprox. 

Peeeeeeeero, con todo lo que está pasando estos meses yo diría que empiezo a ver posible que NM no termine quebrando (al menos este año).


----------



## Witosev (7 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La presentación del Q2 puede ser un punto de inflexión. Si dice que ya no va a crecer más y a partir de ahora se va a dedicar a devolver al accionista, volamos. Si sigue con el discurso de que es una empresa en crecimiento, la incertidumbre va a continuar. Llevamos ya 2 ATM seguidos y nada le impediría hacer un tercero. Por cierto, hay por ahí una teoría que dice que a AF le interesa mantener la acción cotizando por los suelos... como no tenemos visibilidad, todo puede ser.



¿Que dice exactamente esa teoría?


----------



## Value (7 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Otro día más en la oficina para los accionistas de NMM: Cuando baja el sector baja NMM, cuando sube el sector NMM sube menos por el miedo a la griega.
> 
> Y así es como estamos a niveles de marzo cuando tenemos unos fundamentales tanto en containers como al drybulk cada vez mejores.
> Hasta la presentación del Q2 no veo opciones a que mínimamente recupere la confianza del mercado. Y tengo pocas esperanzas en esa presentación aclare algo. Seguirá diciendo que está empezando el ciclo y que son growth. Al menos aclararemos como han financiado las últimas compras y ojalá presenten unos muy buenos resultados porque de lo contrario difícil salir de esta subvaloración de momento.
> ...



Es que la putada es que es más complejo de eso. Porque los 200M del ATM no van directamente a los barquitos de 2da manos. Un cape del 2011 comprado a precio justo en el mercado de segunda mano sería más o menos tal que así:

40-60% Apalancado al Libor+X%
40-60% Dinero procedente de la caja de NMM y del ATM.

Así que en un entorno digamos "optimista" puede que solo un 20/30% de lo que está pagando por un CAPE viene del ATM. A eso súmale que según el bueno de Joakim los capes están en el mercado de 2da mano a un descuento del 29% respecto a lo que deberían costar. Y los panas aun más, un jodido 54%.

El resumen sería algo así como "no estamos taaan maaaal". Pero a fin de cuuentas cualquiera se fia de la Griega...


----------



## Witosev (7 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues el resumen muy resumido (puedo equivocarme ne algun detalle):
> 
> NM tiene en torno al 12% de acciones de NMM.
> A NM le dio una de las empresas pantalla de la Griega un préstamo poniendo de colateral todas las acciones de NMM.
> ...



Na, eso es muy forzado. Con los ATM cada vez las acciones valen menos pero también el stake que tiene la griega a través de sus empresa pantalla es menor. Si tenía el 12% por ejemplo acabará teniendo, por decir algo, el 10%. Con lo cual aunque ejecute la garantía y estén más bajas las acciones su % se diluye.
Lo único que se me ocurre es que sabiendo que NMM es un "tesoro" infravaloradísimo quieran hacerse con buena parte del pastel emitiendo acciones y comprándolas a través de sociedades vehículo.¿Creeis que la griega se va a quedar solo con un 12% del pastel?


----------



## CMarlow (7 Jul 2021)

En resumen, todo especulaciones. Y lo único que nos queda es esperar a ver qué hace al final.


----------



## juanmas (7 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Lo que necesitamos es contratar a un GIGOLÓ, que enamore a la GRIEGA y la convenza de que se ponga a recomprar acciones si bajan de 30$.



Tu crees? me temo que AF es inmune a los encantos de un gigoló. Bueno espera, depende del rol que adopte el tipo.


----------



## juanmas (7 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> *Safe Bulkers (SB)*
> 
> Compra astillero japonés Kansarmax 82000 ECO, entrega Q4 2023. La compra se financiará a cargo reservas caja.
> 
> ...



Parece que me han escuchado. He visto en una web la venta de un Panamax del 2003 nombrado Koulitsa por 13.6M$, cerca de 2M$ sobre NAV. Todo coincide, es la unidad más antigua de (SB).

Ahora la flota es un poco más chica, 41 buques y casi igual de vieja 10.3 años.


----------



## juanmas (7 Jul 2021)

Os traigo un par de diapositivas del informe VV de junio que muestran muy bien como está el panorama de la oferta bulkers/tankers




En primer lugar nuevas construcciones. Los astilleros copados por los pedidos de portacontenedores. Como se puede observar los pedidos de tanker y sobre todo bulkers muestran un acusado descenso sobre 2019/2020.

Mas interesante todavía la situación de los desguaces.




Las demoliciones de tankers siguen con bastante fidelidad la gráfica de precio del acero por tonelada de desplazamiento.

Si la comparamos con la gráfica de demoliciones de bulkers.



Prácticamente desguace 0, independientemente que en Pakistán se pague 600$ por LDT, toda chatarra flotante encuentra su mercado en este nicho.

Las bases para un despegue de las tarifas de petroleros, están ahí, al menos por la parte de la oferta. Además hay que tener en cuenta que la vida media de un petrolero es bastante inferior a un bulker. No es fácil encontrar mercado para VLCC de más de 20 años, salvo quizá en tráficos Venezuela-Cuba, Irán-Siria o tráficos todavía más chuscos como operaciones de lightering en el mar.

Entonces, porqué no despega. En mi paco opinión, hay varios motivos: primero mucha incertidumbre sobre la evolución COVID, segundo incapacidad para alcanzar un acuerdo de aumento de la producción en el seno de la OPEC+ y tercero falta financiación en el sector shale USA; teóricamente con el barril de petróleo por encima de 70$ el shale sería rentable, sin embargo solo un tercio de la capacidad de bombeo está en producción.

Así que hay que segur aguantando el chaparrón y esperar que escampe.


Una última diapósitiva que muestra el efecto de los fletadores sobre la estructura de flota.





Lo viejo no mola.

Cuidadín, he visto por ahí unos porcentajes de tráfico China/global muy llamativos -importaciones (bulkers) y exportaciones (containerships)-. Depender tanto de un único cliente puede ser peligroso.

Salud y suerte,


----------



## Ferri (8 Jul 2021)

Buenas, el caso es que esta semana estaba mirando tankers pensando en coger posiciones ante la posibilidad de un buen ciclo y buscando empresas que cotizan a precios bajos dentro del sector me encontré con Tsakos Energy Navigation Ltd (TNP). Como soy bastante nuevo en esto no sé si me encuentro ante una buena posibilidad o algo a lo que mejor no acercarse.

La empresa tiene una capitalización de 149M$ y una flota bastante grande (67 barcos, mayoría Suezmax y Aframax). Donde más problemas le veo es la gran deuda que tiene, unos 1.500M$. Además, el management puede ser un problema, parece que gran parte de los posibles beneficios se ven reducidos por comisiones e intereses/dividendos para acciones preferentes. Aunque no domino del tema, tengo ciertas dudas sobre si los barcos los tienen valorados al precio que toca y sobre si están amortizando por cantidades menores a lo que tocaría para disminuir pérdidas.

Como parte positiva diría que la empresa cotiza prácticamente a precios de quiebra, que aunque tiene un montón de deuda no parece que vaya a tener problemas a corto plazo (380M$ a corto y 160M$ en caja) y que la situación límite a la que parece que se encuentra es bastante estable para ellos. Llevan varios años disminuyendo levemente la deuda aunque pagando unos intereses que se llevan la mayor parte de los beneficios. Sin embargo no han dejado de pagar dividendos a lo largo de los últimos años.

En sus previsiones estiman un PER de 2 y 1,2 para 2022 y 2023 respectivamente y ante la posibilidad de un buen ciclo de tankers y un escenario inflacionista creo que una empresa cotizando a precios de quiebra con una flota amplia y muy apalancada podría beneficiarse.

A ver si alguien que entienda me puede dar su opinión.

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## CMarlow (8 Jul 2021)

Genial, IB aumenta el colateral requerido para NMM...


----------



## KilianJornet (8 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Genial, IB aumenta el colateral requerido para NMM...



¿Hablas de calls?


----------



## CMarlow (8 Jul 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> ¿Hablas de calls?



No, al contado.


----------



## KilianJornet (8 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No, al contado.



No entiendo, ¿te piden colateral por tener acciones contantes y sonantes en cartera?


----------



## juanmas (8 Jul 2021)

Si, esto es bastante normal cuando tienes una cuenta de margen. Es una coña marinera teóricamente todas las compras están financiadas por IB, aunque tú deposites efectivo suficiente en euros.

Este es uno de los problemas con las cuentas de margen, cuando el broker piensa que una inversión corre riesgo, asegura y pide un colateral muy fuerte. La única solución, inyección de efectivo hasta cubrir margen, liquidar activo o de lo contrario liquidan ellos.

A mi me han jodido bien porque he vendido puts de NMM y el colateral se me vá al 26%, así que hoy mismo liquido puts y lo que haga falta.


----------



## Value (8 Jul 2021)

Hoy parece que se acerca el fin del mundo viendo los PREs de los principales indices. Pero los FFAs no se inmutan apenas.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (8 Jul 2021)

Otro día de masacre!


----------



## juanmas (8 Jul 2021)

Es el mercado amigo, que diría el inefable Rato.


----------



## juanmas (8 Jul 2021)

Estos a lo suyo


----------



## bandro (8 Jul 2021)

Y la caída de Danaos de hoy? Se la esperaba alguien?


----------



## Minadeperro (8 Jul 2021)

bandro dijo:


> Y la caída de Danaos de hoy? Se la esperaba alguien?



Se estima que mañana el Harpex suba otro 8-10 % desde máximos históricos, y Danaos ha llegado a caer un 10%...


----------



## CMarlow (8 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Se estima que mañana el Harpex suba otro 8-10 % desde máximos históricos, y Danaos ha llegado a caer un 10%...



Oportunidad de compra!!


----------



## Minadeperro (8 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Oportunidad de compra!!



A mi no me mires. Mi última gesta fue ampliar un poco de NMM a 26...... Me espero a que escampe, la valentía hoy se me ha escondido


----------



## juanmas (8 Jul 2021)

Mucho miedo en el ambiente. 

Marchando cuarto y mitad de COVID!


----------



## CMarlow (8 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Mucho miedo en el ambiente.
> 
> Marchando cuarto y mitad de COVID!



Yo ya no tengo posibilidad de comprar, estoy al limite de mi margen. Pero es en días como hoy en los que se hacen las fortunas!


----------



## Value (8 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo ya no tengo posibilidad de comprar, estoy al limite de mi margen. Pero es en días como hoy en los que se hacen las fortunas!



Eso espero yo, que sean días como hoy y no como mañana o pasado porq me voy a quedar sin liquidez .

Yo he ampliado GSL y EGLE hoy.


----------



## Minadeperro (8 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Eso espero yo, que sean días como hoy y no como mañana o pasado porq me voy a quedar sin liquidez .
> 
> Yo he ampliado GSL y EGLE hoy.



Sois el faro que nos guía en estos días de tormenta.


----------



## CMarlow (8 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Eso espero yo, que sean días como hoy y no como mañana o pasado porq me voy a quedar sin liquidez .
> 
> Yo he ampliado GSL y EGLE hoy.



Ya! Yo estoy en el límite. Y ya no voy a meter más.


----------



## CMarlow (8 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Sois el faro que nos guía en estos días de tormenta.



A ver si no nos estrellamos todos contra las rocas! 
Lo único que me guía a mi son los fundamentales, que están cada día más fuertes.


----------



## juanmas (8 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo ya no tengo posibilidad de comprar, estoy al limite de mi margen. Pero es en días como hoy en los que se hacen las fortunas!



Cuando se avecina temporal duro, el marino busca buen puerto y abrigo, en último extremo lo que procede es capear el temporal.

En estas andamos capeando el margen y rezando para que el "wise money" vuelva al mercado, esos saben algo que nosotros no alcanzamos a ver. Lo mismo están esperando que el miedo saque del mercado a los minoristas para entrar a saco; o ven la situación macro realmente jodida.

Ojito con ZIM, el lockup se ha atrasado 90 días a contar desde el secondary offering, peeeero hay un mayoritario con el 20% del outstanding que no ha participado en el secondary y por o tanto no está vinculado por otra cosa que lo firmado en la IPO. Este mayoritario *podría* sacar acciones a mercado a patir de finales julio.

Mas madera maestro.


----------



## jjh (8 Jul 2021)

Yo estoy con un 10% de liquidez esperando dias como el de hoy. Ahora un poco de paciencia y espero no errar mucho el tiro.


----------



## Value (8 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver si no nos estrellamos todos contra las rocas!
> Lo único que me guía a mi son los fundamentales, que están cada día más fuertes.



Joder, esq sobre todo tu y @juanmas que seguís bastante el sector enc uanto a fundamentales...

Mañana vamos a tener una subida (otr más) en vertical del HARPEX y el dia antes de eso tenemos a DAC palmando un 9%. Y tampoco es que esté cotizando por encima de NAV!

Y NMM a 24$...

El problema es ir metiendo el dinero a una velocidad correcta, porq si lo meto todo hoy y seguimos con bajadas nos vamos a quedar vendidos si no nos apalancamos...


----------



## Witosev (8 Jul 2021)

NMM como siempre de las más castigadas del sector. Que paciencia......... DSX casi plana y GNK bajando un 2% estando mucho más cartas que NMM


----------



## Bijouk (8 Jul 2021)

Ferri dijo:


> Buenas, el caso es que esta semana estaba mirando tankers pensando en coger posiciones ante la posibilidad de un buen ciclo y buscando empresas que cotizan a precios bajos dentro del sector me encontré con Tsakos Energy Navigation Ltd (TNP). Como soy bastante nuevo en esto no sé si me encuentro ante una buena posibilidad o algo a lo que mejor no acercarse.
> 
> La empresa tiene una capitalización de 149M$ y una flota bastante grande (67 barcos, mayoría Suezmax y Aframax). Donde más problemas le veo es la gran deuda que tiene, unos 1.500M$. Además, el management puede ser un problema, parece que gran parte de los posibles beneficios se ven reducidos por comisiones e intereses/dividendos para acciones preferentes. Aunque no domino del tema, tengo ciertas dudas sobre si los barcos los tienen valorados al precio que toca y sobre si están amortizando por cantidades menores a lo que tocaría para disminuir pérdidas.
> 
> ...



Disculpad ser pesado. Este tema me interesa. Veís realmente potencial en los tanquers? Gracias


----------



## Minadeperro (9 Jul 2021)

Container lines set to topple quarterly profit records (again) - FreightWaves


----------



## CMarlow (9 Jul 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Disculpad ser pesado. Este tema me interesa. Veís realmente potencial en los tanquers? Gracias



Yo lo siento, pero no sigo tanquers más allá de lo básico.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jul 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Disculpad ser pesado. Este tema me interesa. Veís realmente potencial en los tanquers? Gracias



Hay potencial? Si

Hay mucho riesgo? A día de hoy muchísimo, porque los rates no acompañan

Creo que en unos meses la relación riesgo/rentabilidad en tankers va a mejorar? Si

Que voy a hacer ahora? No tocar tankers y centrarme en bulkers y containers y liners, ya que la relación R/R es a mi juicio mucho más favorable.

Espero que te sirva de algo esta respuesta


----------



## juanmas (9 Jul 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Disculpad ser pesado. Este tema me interesa. Veís realmente potencial en los tanquers? Gracias




Antes que nada deberías tener presente los riesgos, este sector tiene una volatilidad tremenda y en muchos casos la gestión hará lo posible para que pierdas tu dinero. Ten presente el viejo dicho "In shipping it´s only a matter of time to lose your money".

Hechas las oportunas advertencias y cautelas de rigor,

Cuando hablas de tanquers voy a dar por sentado que quieres decir petroleros. Siendo así, que te interesa, tanques de crudo tipo VLCC, Suezmax, Aframax o prefieres tanques de producto LR, MR, Handy? y cual sería el horizonte y tipo de inversión? Una vez aclarados estos extremos se te podría dar una información más concreta.

Puestos a adivinar:

Crudo/LP/Dividendos: OET

Productos/MP/NAV: ASC

Esta sería mi elección, otro podría decirte que INSW o TNP están bastante más baratas por NAV. Cierto, para mi el NAV es un factor a considerar pero no el que más pondera, en cualquier caso no veo INSW como inversión LP/Dividendos y TNP, barata si, gobernanza... por ahí cojea.

Lo mismo pasaría en productos, DSSI es más barata por NAV, pero no es pure-play productos.

El timing, pues ya te han dicho, igual no es el mejor. Tambien aquí tendrás que considerar si te interesa entrar desde abajo o cuando veas que la demanda ya consolida.

Si en el verano no hay fuerte tirón en la demanda de refinados malo. Otro indicador el precio del barril de Texas/Brent, cuanto más alto mejor, más probabilidad de incremento en la producción shale y aumento de producción OPEC+.

En último extremo todo depende de la relación COVID/Vacunas. De momento, va ganando la estupidez.

Ea, servido. "consejos vendo que para mi no quiero"

Suerte,


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> En último extremo todo depende de la relación COVID/Vacunas. De momento, va ganando la estupidez.



¿Quieres decir que va ganando el COVID?

En este foro nunca se sabe...


----------



## CMarlow (9 Jul 2021)

Voy a entrar en unas pocas ZIM en la apertura. Solo 500 para vender, esperemos, a 45 la semana que viene.


----------



## CMarlow (9 Jul 2021)

Pedazo 12% que se acaba de marcar el Harpex!!



Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## CMarlow (9 Jul 2021)

La explicación de Mintzmyer del sell off the containerships de ayer:


Sounds like the folks in this thread eventually came to the right conclusion, but yes, there is a massive misunderstanding in the markets about what exactly was 'announced/proposed' this morning.

This targets *niche exports* which have been totally frozen out of the market due to the port congestion and haven't been able to participate in back haul cargoes. The ag lobby has been crying foul for 6-8 months now. The US administration cannot target the intl liners themselves at all; however, they could theoretically impose some requirements at the ports to ensure 'fair access' for export cargoes. This will only serve to *increase* port delays and congestion and will result in higher costs to imports and HIGHER shipping costs and demand for more ships.

If anything this is neutral at worst and likely to be a bullish impact for ship lessors and likely bullish for the liners as well. As usual, the market misinterpreted this headline and sold off the liners.

Something very similar happened last fall when China tried to step into the market to increase shipping efficiencies... Stocks plunged for a few days on the headlines and we all know what ended up happening.... ;-)




https://seekingalpha.com/article/4433864-time-to-load-the-wagons-with-containerships-again#comment-89432120


----------



## el loco babulia (9 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Voy a entrar en unas pocas ZIM en la apertura. Solo 500 para vender, esperemos, a 45 la semana que viene.



Es q es eso, a la larga por el ciclo todas para arriba, vender al sacar un 7-8% y comprar la bajada más gorda, tienes egle, esea,Zim y Dac. Es q da igual los indicadores (valen para largo), por ejemplo ZIM si viene en un premarket malo sell off en apertura y da exactamente igual las noticias.


----------



## Membroza (10 Jul 2021)

No sé cuánto tiempo lleváis vosotros estudiando este sector, pero Sven Carlin lo analizó en octubre del 2019 y lo descartó como posible inversión.

¿Cómo es posible que hayan cambiado tanto los fundamentales de un año para otro? ¿Estaba equivocado o no miró en el tipo de shipping correcto? ¿Cuál es vuestra opinión comparando el sector a como estaba unos años atrás?



> For the last days I’ve been trying to wrap my thoughts on shipping. I was going back and forth on the stocks I found more interesting from the first round of research: FLEX, BW-LPG, SFL, TNP, PANL and ALC. I read through many conference calls, looked at investor presentations etc. and my conclusion is simple: there is no competitive advantage in shipping
> 
> This means that an investment can only be as a speculation, you buy and then you have to sell. For example, the supply and demand for LNG shipping is based on the number of vessels being build up to 2021 without implementing any new orders into the calculation. So, a few new orders and you suddenly find yourself in trouble in 2022. Therefore, I’ve been thinking, shipping is definitely not something I feel comfortable with because there is absolutely nothing that gives me a margin of safety. Therefore, I concluded that it does not pay to cover shipping and waste my time on it. For me, investing is as simple as that.The best investments I’ve done in the past are where I bought in, was happy to forget about it and then made nice money on them. Shipping is definitely not a place you can forget about it.Investing is about saying no as many times as possible and then saying yes only when all the things fit the requirements (hard to do and I sometimes don’t follow my rules too) but, that is how it is. So, I was thinking of writing up a few research reports on the 6 above mentioned stocks, but now I see no point in doing that. At no price am I going to invest in that, it is as simple as that. I need 5 good investments in a decade, and shipping doesn’t fall into that category.


----------



## CMarlow (10 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> No sé cuánto tiempo lleváis vosotros estudiando este sector, pero Sven Carlin lo analizó en octubre del 2019 y lo descartó como posible inversión.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible que hayan cambiado tanto los fundamentales de un año para otro? ¿Estaba equivocado o no miró en el tipo de shipping correcto? ¿Cuál es vuestra opinión comparando el sector a como estaba unos años atrás?



Gracias por las preguntas y el texto de Carlin. Son muy pertinentes!

El transporte marítimo es una commodity. Depende de forma extraordinariamente fuerte de la oferta y la demanda. El management de las empresas tiene un impacto relativo en la cotización, siendo los rates y los contratos lo más importante. Por supuesto, NMM es una excepción, teniendo el management un impacto extraordinario.

La situación ha cambiado de forma radical entre 2019 y ahora. Son realidades totalmente distintas, opuestas. No lo voy a volver a explicar aquí, porque ya ha sido comentado muchas veces. Si te interesa, te recomiendo que leas los artículos que he puesto en el primer post.

Un saludo


----------



## Mascarieri (11 Jul 2021)

Buenos días a todos

solo decir que agradezco mucho a witosev todo lo que ha contado sobre barcos y que por meterme el gusanillo ahora estoy metido en nmm y dac , junto a palantir una de mis posiciones más fuertes  
Nmm la llevo a medio y os seguiré leyendo para ver lo que vais diciendo sobre ella pero la que más me asusta por así decirlo aunque los containers estén por las Nubes es DAC … tenéis algún PT para esta o sabéis cuando salir ?
Gracias a todos por lo que enseñáis sobre este sector


----------



## Ahidalgoa (11 Jul 2021)

Hola a todos chicos. Os leo desde hace tiempo pero es la primera vez que escribo. Soy @Ahidalgoa en Twitter, inversor particular como la mayoría de vosotros. Este jueves 15 a las 20:00 en el canal de Twitch de Locos de Wall Street (twitch.tv/locosdewallstreet) haremos una mesa redonda solo para hablar del sector del shipping con Gabriel Castro, Ayuso Valué y Raul de Momentum. Intentaremos responder las preguntas que se nos haga en directo. Seguro que hablaremos mucho de NMM. Os espero.


----------



## juanmas (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## bandro (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## juanmas (12 Jul 2021)

Imagino se trata del "Harmony N" handy 2800TEU fletado por ZIM con DD julio/2021.

Los handies son precisamente los mas activos en el mercado de segunda mano y el precio de venta es muy bueno, probablemente el NAV de VV tenga un offset un poco largo sobre mercado, lo que no quita para que sea una muy buena operación.

Ahora es de traca que el equipo ejecutivo, léase Angeliki Frangou, diga que el NAV actual es demasiado bajo. Esta no tiene espejo en su casa para mirarse la jeta, 75$ NAV es demasiado bajo? Será criminal, hace un ATM a 0.40$ y ahora con la acción cotizando a poco más de 0.30 P/NAV se queja que el NAV es muy bajo? Que mensaje está mandando? no voy a vender más activos porque el NAV es muy bajo, pero si puedo hacer otro ATM a 0.25 para sacar de la mierda definitivamente a NM y quizá comprarme NNA?

Esa es mi lectura, lo sé, lo sé, sigo en modo Pessimus del Berbés, peeerooo....

Recordad que el NAV tiene más que ver con el mercado que con la gestión; lo que si depende mucho de la gestión es la cotización, de eso nada dice nuestra queridísima AF.


----------



## Value (12 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Imagino se trata del "Harmony N" handy 2800TEU fletado por ZIM con DD julio/2021.
> 
> Los handies son precisamente los mas activos en el mercado de segunda mano y el precio de venta es muy bueno, probablemente el NAV de VV tenga un offset un poco largo sobre mercado, lo que no quita para que sea una muy buena operación.
> 
> ...



CREO o QUIERO PENSAR que: 

1. La parte de "Movimiento en linea con lo que nos viene contando el management" se refiere a la venta de containers de tamaño pequeño que los consideran "non core". 

2. La otra parte del NAV a 75$ es algo que piensa él (Gabriel Castro) no la buena de la Griega. 

Pero bueno, que se ponga a comprar más bulkers y el año q viene nos enchufe un divi de 1$ trimestral.


----------



## juanmas (12 Jul 2021)

Da igual, Gabriel Castro es el Macario de AF  

Dicho en tono de chanza y sin ánimo de ofender al bueno de Gabriel que me parece un lujo de tío.,


----------



## juanmas (12 Jul 2021)

El bueno de Gabriel Castro presenta en Rankia su fondo de inversión Sigma. El webinar comienza en 12 minutos.

Link de inscripción en el twitter de Gabriel que os acompaño. Seguro que valdrá la pena.


----------



## Value (12 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Da igual, Gabriel Castro es el Macario de AF
> 
> Dicho en tono de chanza y sin ánimo de ofender al bueno de Gabriel que me parece un lujo de tío.,



Muy FAN de la Griega le veo si en la presentación de RANKIA, como se nota que la banca a muerte.


----------



## juanmas (12 Jul 2021)

Muy interesante presentación del nuevo fondo de Gabriel. En shipping lleva como posiciones fuertes GLNG y NMM, no me queda claro si todavía sigue en el grupo TK, supongo que habrá disminuido o liquidado posición.

Me sorprende gratamente la seguridad de Gabriel en la tésis NMM. Un tipo que entra en NMM a los precios de hoy pero en 2018 y aguanta la gran travesía del desierto, tiene todo mi respeto. Si ese tipo en Gabriel que tiene un buen conocimiento financiero del sector, además de estar en disposición de tratar in-person con la Seño y el CFO y por sus manifestaciones se ve más que cómodo con su posición en NMM, no me quedan argumentos para dudar de la excelsa gestión de AF.

No sé si os habéis fijado en el modelo de la parte containers NMM. El handy vendido por 30M$ "Harmony N" sale de TC 8181$/dia en julio y el relet a partir de agosto que lleva como premio el comprador es de 39000$/día. Visto así los 5M$ de spread sobre NAV ya no parecen taaan chollo.

Otra de las posiciones principales del fondo es el casino NAGACORP, presentado en el podcast Momentum.


----------



## Mascarieri (12 Jul 2021)

Que malo es haber conocido a witosev y este foro 

estoy hasta las trancas de barcos

me acabo de meter también en egle a tomar por culo

ya llevo nmm
Dac
Egle
Y una basura que le llevo pagando las prostitutas al dueño desde hace meses llamada GLBS … encima promedie en el último offering


----------



## juanmas (12 Jul 2021)

Globus, uffff suerte ahí.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Jul 2021)

Hoy he liquidado ZIM a 42 y he ampliado calls de ATCO. Ya llevo 150 a agosto y 155 a noviembre. Creo que están a un precio irresistible, y con los movimientos que ha hecho la semana pasado, espero que la presentación del Q2 le haga reventar la resistencia de 14,8.


----------



## Mascarieri (13 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Globus, uffff suerte ahí.



Sinceramente …. Creo que me saldré en pérdidas … cada vez me parece más un scam


----------



## CMarlow (13 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Muy interesante presentación del nuevo fondo de Gabriel. En shipping lleva como posiciones fuertes GLNG y NMM, no me queda claro si todavía sigue en el grupo TK, supongo que habrá disminuido o liquidado posición.
> 
> Me sorprende gratamente la seguridad de Gabriel en la tésis NMM. Un tipo que entra en NMM a los precios de hoy pero en 2018 y aguanta la gran travesía del desierto, tiene todo mi respeto. Si ese tipo en Gabriel que tiene un buen conocimiento financiero del sector, además de estar en disposición de tratar in-person con la Seño y el CFO y por sus manifestaciones se ve más que cómodo con su posición en NMM, no me quedan argumentos para dudar de la excelsa gestión de AF.
> 
> ...



No pude asistir al webinar. Dio precio objetivo para NMM?


----------



## Minadeperro (13 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No pude asistir al webinar. Dio precio objetivo para NMM?





Ahí hace la exposición. Es muy breve y tampoco comenta nada mucho más profundo de lo que ya se haya dicho en este post. Le da un valor potencial de aproximadamente 75$ por acción.


----------



## juanmas (13 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No pude asistir al webinar. Dio precio objetivo para NMM?



No problemo


----------



## Minadeperro (13 Jul 2021)

Añadir también que, por lo que Gabriel dice, se ha reunido un par de veces con nuestra amada griega. Llega a afirmar que "intercambia correos con ella", y deja algún comentario como que no va a comprar tankers a NNA, pero que no descarta que se le haga algún préstamo. Esto lo puedes escuchar a partir de la hora y diecisiete minutos del vídeo.

Es una posición muy importante en su fondo y el tipo confía. Este jueves va a colaborar en un podcast con @Value, estaremos atento para qué información adicional puede dar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy he liquidado ZIM a 42 y he ampliado calls de ATCO. Ya llevo 150 a agosto y 155 a noviembre. Creo que están a un precio irresistible, y con los movimientos que ha hecho la semana pasado, espero que la presentación del Q2 le haga reventar la resistencia de 14,8.



Esta bien tirada esta jugada, yo también llevo calls y también me planteo ampliar


----------



## juanmas (13 Jul 2021)

Huelo mucha volatilidad en el ambiente. Será que el CPI USA saldrá hoy disparado y se inicia el apocalísis inflacionario del Sr. Eucalipto?

Jornada interesante hoy, comenzando a las 14:30LT con el índice CPI y terminando a las 20:00LT con la declaración del Tesoro.

Cruzo los dedos.


----------



## Manolito-14 (13 Jul 2021)

Porque hay tanta gente últimamente cerrando sus Zims? Lo hacéis por el tema de Biden y los liners? O le veis menos recorrido que a portqcontenedores y Bulkers y por eso cerrais? Es que no falta mucho para resultados y seguro que la sacan, por eso me extraña un poco ver a tanta gente saliéndose ahora. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Minadeperro (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (13 Jul 2021)

New Contex arriba otro 5,5% desde el jueves pasado. Se huele otra subida de doble dígito en el Harpex, por tercera semana consecutiva!


----------



## CMarlow (13 Jul 2021)

Acabo de escuchar a Castro sobre NMM. Sí que está seguro, sí. A ver si es cierto lo que dice de devolver al accionista.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Jul 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Porque hay tanta gente últimamente cerrando sus Zims? Lo hacéis por el tema de Biden y los liners? O le veis menos recorrido que a portqcontenedores y Bulkers y por eso cerrais? Es que no falta mucho para resultados y seguro que la sacan, por eso me extraña un poco ver a tanta gente saliéndose ahora.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



Yo hasta 60 no vendo las que llevo. Y tengo algunas opciones con vencimiento en Agosto a las que también espero sacarles pasta


----------



## juanmas (13 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Huelo mucha volatilidad en el ambiente. Será que el CPI USA saldrá hoy disparado y se inicia el apocalísis inflacionario del Sr. Eucalipto?
> 
> Jornada interesante hoy, comenzando a las 14:30LT con el índice CPI y terminando a las 20:00LT con la declaración del Tesoro.
> 
> Cruzo los dedos.



Pues malas noticias, el índice de precios al consumo USA ha subido el 0.9% en junio con un acumulado YoY del 5.4%. Energía, Transporte y algunas comodities como los automóviles de 2a mano lideran las sobidas.


----------



## Bijouk (13 Jul 2021)

Esto es un sinvivir


----------



## Mascarieri (13 Jul 2021)

Vaya hostia bonita de DAC

y ayer me metí en egle que gran timing


----------



## el loco babulia (13 Jul 2021)

Biden executive order could bring more scrutiny to rising container shipping costs


The US government took aim at the ocean shipping industry in a sweeping executive order President Joe Biden signed July 9 that also targeted anti competitive practices in the healthcare, internet serv




www.spglobal.com


----------



## taxpayeer (13 Jul 2021)

Vebg


----------



## taxpayeer (13 Jul 2021)

Pues na


----------



## orovp (13 Jul 2021)

Como ha bajado SB los últimos dias


----------



## juanmas (13 Jul 2021)

Hay que venir llorado de casa.

Invoco a Raúl @Value
Creo que has modelado EGLE con un EPS superior a 8$ sólo en Q3. Seguro te he entendido mal. Por mas que le doy vueltas a mi no me sale mas que PE 6 sobre cotización actual. Te pongo los números a ver que narices estoy haciendo mal.

Q1: EPS 0.84$ resultados oficiales
Q2: EPS 1.50$ (71% 22100 + 29% BSI+1400, available days 4337, TCE 23377 OPEX 5734)
Q3: EPS 2.60$ ( available days 4518 TCE 36500 OPEX 5974)
Q4: EPS 2.16$ (available days 4694 TCE 31600 OPEX 6206)

Total EPS 2021: 7.10$

Gracias majo.


----------



## orovp (13 Jul 2021)

-7,6% SB, la que mas sufre de momento


----------



## NeoSetrakso (13 Jul 2021)

Desplome de última hora de NMM. 

Otro día más


----------



## Value (13 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Hay que venir llorado de casa.
> 
> Invoco a Raúl @Value
> Creo que has modelado EGLE con un EPS superior a 8$ sólo en Q3. Seguro te he entendido mal. Por mas que le doy vueltas a mi no me sale mas que PE 6 sobre cotización actual. Te pongo los números a ver que narices estoy haciendo mal.
> ...



Pues te diría humildemente que revises tu modelo. Yo creo que para Q2 harán 2.50$ o así siendo algo pesimista, puede que algo ma´s en función de en que día exacto les dieran los supras/ultras que compraron entre enero y febrero de 2021. El 6 de agosto presentan asiq veremos quién de los dos se acerca más ya que veo mucha diferencia entre ambos.

Lo de los 8$ aprox de EPS lo saqué jugando con el scenario editor de VIE. Suponiendo rates medio 35K (a lo q estaban el dia de la presentacion aprox) + 95% de util te salen 35$ de EPS. En la práctica podría ser algo más porq aún no les han entrado toda la flota (les entran 3 barcos más en agosto) pero al final son solo proyecciones de cara a saber cuanta facilidad tendrán para pagar dividendo.

Igualmente voy a remirarlo yo y aparte preguntaré a ver que tienen modelado los demás. 

En cualquier caso sigo insistiéndote que para mi la clave es el NAV y cada vez cotizan con más descuento.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Jul 2021)

el loco babulia dijo:


> Biden executive order could bring more scrutiny to rising container shipping costs
> 
> 
> The US government took aim at the ocean shipping industry in a sweeping executive order President Joe Biden signed July 9 that also targeted anti competitive practices in the healthcare, internet serv
> ...



Noticia de la semana pasada


----------



## Value (13 Jul 2021)

Dios santo, menuda bajada del mercado mientras escribía el mensaje. Vuelven las rebajas!


----------



## juanmas (14 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues te diría humildemente que revises tu modelo. Yo creo que para Q2 harán 2.50$ o así siendo algo pesimista, puede que algo ma´s en función de en que día exacto les dieran los supras/ultras que compraron entre enero y febrero de 2021. El 6 de agosto presentan asiq veremos quién de los dos se acerca más ya que veo mucha diferencia entre ambos.
> 
> Lo de los 8$ aprox de EPS lo saqué jugando con el scenario editor de VIE. Suponiendo rates medio 35K (a lo q estaban el dia de la presentacion aprox) + 95% de util te salen 35$ de EPS. En la práctica podría ser algo más porq aún no les han entrado toda la flota (les entran 3 barcos más en agosto) pero al final son solo proyecciones de cara a saber cuanta facilidad tendrán para pagar dividendo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aclaración, Jay, Climent & Cia no son precisamente unos patas, así que seguro que mis cuentas son bastante kk, pero una diferencia tan enorme me parece demasiado hasta para mi.

Este año no creo que paguen dividendo. Según el CEO la prioridad ahora es amortizar deuda empezando por los revolving ya que con las nuevas compras el capex les ha subido bastante Q2 4.1M$, Q3 11.5M$. Yo más bien veo "sustancial & sustainable dividends" a partir FY 22.

Estamos otra vez metidos en una especie de loop, hemos vuelto a febrero. Hay una tremenda desconexión entre el mercado y los fundamentale; de poco vale que las tarifas en graneleros y sobre todo en portacontenedores estén por las nubes, el sentimiento del mercado es muy negativo.


----------



## Mascarieri (14 Jul 2021)

Danaos Corporation Announces Agreement for the Acquisition of | DAC Stock News


Danaos Corporation (the




www.stocktitan.net





a ver que tal se toma el mercado esto aunque debería ser bueno


----------



## Hastur (14 Jul 2021)

Como vengo llorado no digo nada


----------



## CMarlow (14 Jul 2021)

Hay mucho miedo en el mercado. Pánico a que suban los tipos, que tedrán que acabar haciéndolo. Pero eso debería de hecho beneficiar al sector. Espero que con la presentación de resultados del Q2 el mercado tenga más visibilidad y empiece a fluir el capital hacia estas empresas.


----------



## Value (14 Jul 2021)

Joder con la GRIEGA, A 23 tocará meterle otro mordisco.... La que más baja (un día más) siendo la que más barata esta. Dicho esto, NMM ha vendido un panamax bastante viejete que compraron a finales de 2019. Supongo que le sacarán un 30% mínimo respecto al precio de compra.




Ya que estoy, hablemos de fundamentales un poquito. Los FFAs están flojeando algo (pero nada comparable a la caida que arrastramos en bolsa) me toca un poco la moral ver la fortaleza de las cotizadas en OSLO (2020B y GOGL sobre todo) respecto a las débiles americanas que van a lo suyo. 





No nos vamos a engañar, un poco putada la bajada de los SMAX desde 35K hasta los 29,5K en los que está ahora mismo ya que afecta bastante a EGLE y era la categoría que más estable se estaba comportando. En cualquier caso, la realidad esq estan todas muy baratas. Incluso a SBLK se le está poniendo cara de BUY.


----------



## Value (14 Jul 2021)

Sobre los containers la cosa es aún más grave. Ayer el new contex hizo nuevos máximos... asiq supongo que el HARPEX volverá a subir el viernes. Cada vez la divergencia/desconexion como bien comenta @juanmas se va haciendo más grande.

Yo estoy aprovechando para vender alguna PUT de DAC e ir acumulando alguna acción de GSL.

Salvo que la variante Delta del covid se termine convirtiendo en un problema GRAVE creo que vamos a ver revalorizaciones interesantes en el sector containers. 

A ver si la Griega nos da alguna alegría en la presentación de resultados en vez de venir a leer su powerpoint y pirarse sin responder preguntas!


----------



## CMarlow (14 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> A ver si la Griega nos da alguna alegría en la presentación de resultados en vez de venir a leer su powerpoint y pirarse sin responder preguntas!



No te quepa duda de que será así. Con que de algo de visibilidad y estabilidad y, sobretodo, que no haga otro ATM, me conformo!


----------



## CMarlow (14 Jul 2021)

Vaya baño nos estamos pegando desde hace unos días. Entre la variante delta y los tipos, no levantamos cabeza!


----------



## Mascarieri (14 Jul 2021)

Lo siento por haberme metido a saco en barcos … es culpa mía que baje … soy así que se le va a hacer 

ya en serio , he ampliado nmm pero esta tarde cuando estaba a 24 y algo

si baja más ampliaré más aunque estoy casi a cero de liquidez


----------



## juanmas (14 Jul 2021)

Bueno pues ya tenemos a NMM en 24$. Imagino que los NAV believers estarán encantados y andaran ocupados cargando a manos llenas. Por qué comprar 2020 a P/NAV 0.8 o EGLE a 0.7, cuando puedes comprar una maravilla como Navios a 0.3x? No tiene sentido.

El yayo Guarren algo sabe de esto y está mirando pasar el entierro con los bolsillos llenos de cash.

Que llegue pronto Agosto XDD.


----------



## juanmas (14 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Danaos Corporation Announces Agreement for the Acquisition of | DAC Stock News
> 
> 
> Danaos Corporation (the
> ...



El precio de compra 6 PostPanamax ECO-design 6.8 años de antigüedad por 260M$ es una ganga. Por ese precio podrías comprar 6 Panamax 5000TEU con 15 años. La explicación al precio es que las tarifas que van a cobrar durante los dos años de contrato son de chiste.

En conjunto, la noticia es positiva si son capaces de renegociar los contratos por unos cuantos años. En 2023-2024 entrarán en servicio un buen porcentaje de unidades de nueva construcción.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bueno pues ya tenemos a NMM en 24$. Imagino que los NAV believers estarán encantados y andaran ocupados cargando a manos llenas. Por qué comprar 2020 a P/NAV 0.8 o EGLE a 0.7, cuando puedes comprar una maravilla como Navios a 0.3x? No tiene sentido.
> 
> El yayo Guarren algo sabe de esto y está mirando pasar el entierro con los bolsillos llenos de cash.
> 
> Que llegue pronto Agosto XDD.




Tienes razón, todas las de barcos subiendo a full esta semana y NMM bajando.

Oh wait!!!!


----------



## KilianJornet (14 Jul 2021)

A los conocedores del sector, pregunto ¿son normales estas descorrelaciones entre fundamentales y capitalizaciones bursátiles en el shipping? En caso de que hayan ocurrido en otras ocasiones, ¿la tendencia suele ser la vuelta a la normalidad pasado un tiempo?

Yo tengo una confianza bastante importante en las presentaciones de resultados del Q2. Que por cierto, ¿hay fechas para alguna de ellas? Hablo de ZIM, DAC, GSL, NMM, EGLE, SB, SBLK, etc.


----------



## Halfredico (14 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tienes razón, todas las de barcos subiendo a full esta semana y NMM bajando.
> 
> Oh wait!!!!



También es verdad que cuando el sector sube nmm es la que menos lo hace y cuando baja es la que baja con más fuerza.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Jul 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> También es verdad que cuando el sector sube nmm es la que menos lo hace y cuando baja es la que baja con más fuerza.



Pues te sorprendería saber que no es tan así. Mira una gráfica a un año de NMM vs. SB


----------



## NeoSetrakso (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## juanmas (14 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues te sorprendería saber que no es tan así. Mira una gráfica a un año de NMM vs. SB
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 712963



Me gusta mas la comparativa a tres meses NMM/EGLE. Aproximadamente el tiempo que NMM lleva cotizando como tal.





KilianJornet dijo:


> A los conocedores del sector, pregunto ¿son normales estas descorrelaciones entre fundamentales y capitalizaciones bursátiles en el shipping? En caso de que hayan ocurrido en otras ocasiones, ¿la tendencia suele ser la vuelta a la normalidad pasado un tiempo?
> 
> Yo tengo una confianza bastante importante en las presentaciones de resultados del Q2. Que por cierto, ¿hay fechas para alguna de ellas? Hablo de ZIM, DAC, GSL, NMM, EGLE, SB, SBLK, etc.



La temporada arranca el 29 de julio con la favorita de la plebe NMM. luego ATCO/2 ago SB/4 ago, DAC/9 ago, GSL/11 ago, TK/12 ago, ZIM-LPG/18 ago. Esto es lo que tengo anotado en mi calendario. Las fechas de presentación son susceptibles de cambio, lo mejor confrontar con IR de cada empresa.


----------



## austral (14 Jul 2021)

NMM 
Vaya ruina de empresa (hablando de Bolsa, claro)
¿algún día subirá?


----------



## jjh (14 Jul 2021)

Menudo cierre el de NMM. Lo poco que quiere la gente a Angeliki con lo mucho que la quiero yo. Espero que sea ya de las últimas oportunidades de recarga.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jul 2021)

Aguantais en Nmm?

Yo no he vendido nada hodleando como un campeon

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Value (15 Jul 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> A los conocedores del sector, pregunto ¿son normales estas descorrelaciones entre fundamentales y capitalizaciones bursátiles en el shipping? En caso de que hayan ocurrido en otras ocasiones, ¿la tendencia suele ser la vuelta a la normalidad pasado un tiempo?
> 
> Yo tengo una confianza bastante importante en las presentaciones de resultados del Q2. Que por cierto, ¿hay fechas para alguna de ellas? Hablo de ZIM, DAC, GSL, NMM, EGLE, SB, SBLK, etc.



Confirmada ya en el IR tenemos la de EGLE el 6 de agosto.

*





Eagle Bulk Shipping Inc. to Issue Second Quarter 2021 Results and Hold Investor Conference Call | Eagle Bulk Shipping Inc.


STAMFORD, Conn. , July 09, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Eagle Bulk Shipping Inc. (Nasdaq: EGLE) will report its financial results for the second quarter ended June 30, 2021 , after the close of stock market trading on August 5, 2021. Members of Eagle Bulk’s senior management team will host a




ir.eagleships.com




*
Yo no me vendría muy arriba esperando un gran catalizador hacia arriba en las cotizaciones al tener buenos resultados + buen guidance. No tiene porq ocurrir. Otro asunto sería que la buena de EGLE por ejemplo anunciase dividendo YA, que personalmente no creo... lo ma´s probable es que lo anuncien para Q3 o Q4.

Pero bueno, ya iremos viendo. Yo de vosotros no me perdería mañana el programa especial de shipping. Y ya no porque vaya a ir yo a contar mis historias de la Griega, si no porq va a ir Gabriel Castro que probablemente sea la referencia nº1 en el sector en español y Ayuso que es otro crack solo hay q ver su tesis en 2020B que tiene publicada en SA


----------



## Value (15 Jul 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Aguantais en Nmm?
> 
> Yo no he vendido nada hodleando como un campeon
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Cada vez tengo más en cartera y cada vez se acercan más a mi precio inicial de compra...


----------



## juanmas (15 Jul 2021)

Aunque hoy posiblemente nos llevemos otra decepción con las cotizaciones, un par de cositas para amenizar la espera:

DryBulk ore poised for supercycle - No me gusta la palabreja, pero si lo dice GS

Un contrastado twitero especializado en oil pronostica acuerdo inminente en el aumento de la producción crudo o guerra comercial en el seno OPEC+

Más congestión en el puerto LA, tarifas por las nubes, Panamax on-hire 160K$/día 3 meses, FFA recuperando.... claro que esto al mercado a lo que se ve se la suda.

Dilema, donde quemar algo de pasta NMM a 23$ o quizá BELCO a 12.30NOK


----------



## Value (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## Value (15 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Aunque hoy posiblemente nos llevemos otra decepción con las cotizaciones, un par de cositas para amenizar la espera:
> 
> DryBulk ore poised for supercycle - No me gusta la palabreja, pero si lo dice GS
> 
> ...



Mírate SBLK también: 

- Flota variada y de calidad
- Buen management
- Cotizando por debajo de NAV
- Política de DIVIS ya implementada


----------



## morgat (15 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Un contrastado twitero especializado en oil pronostica acuerdo inminente en el aumento de la producción crudo o guerra comercial en el seno OPEC+



En qué puede afectar el aumento de la producción o la guerra comercial OPEC+ ?


----------



## juanmas (15 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Mírate SBLK también:
> 
> - Flota variada y de calidad
> - Buen management
> ...



No está nada mal SBLK, de hecho la he llevado un tiempo. 

Es una flota de graneleros que cubre todo el espectro y por tamaño muy dificil de controlar y mantener al día para mis posibilidades. Bastante Castlemax/Capes y en ese sector voy bien cubierto con Bulkers 2020. ültimamente casi que me centro más en flotas pequeñas tamaño medio, estoy un poco cansado de la volatilidad del subsector cape+. Las opciones serían BELCO/EGLE (ambas llevo) o Grinrod, lo de NMM era una coña marinera. 

Gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## juanmas (15 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> En qué puede afectar el aumento de la producción o la guerra comercial OPEC+ ?



Si esto se diera, verías volar las acciones de buques tanque. Los VLCC pasarían de la miseria a la opulencia de un día para otro. Aparte de eso, ayudaría a bajar la inflación y animaría bastante la bolsa.


----------



## Witosev (15 Jul 2021)

Rebotando hoy fuerte los FFAs de los Cape. A ver si por fin dejamos de caer!

Imperdible hoy la charla de twich. Ahí estaremos aportando preguntas.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jul 2021)

New Contex sube un 3,2% en 2 días. Mañana nuevos máximos históricos en Harpex.





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## CMarlow (15 Jul 2021)

Aprovechando las caídas de estas últimas jornadas, he vendido una posición relativamente grande que tenía en una empresa de otro sector (Nagarro) y he ampliado DAC y he abierto una posición de tamaño medio en Golar. Prácticamente toda mi cartera value está en marítimo!


----------



## Halfredico (15 Jul 2021)

NMM a lo suyo, se ha puesto +5 y en media hora va a estar en rojo.


----------



## juanmas (15 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aprovechando las caídas de estas últimas jornadas, he vendido una posición relativamente grande que tenía en una empresa de otro sector (Nagarro) y he ampliado DAC y he abierto una posición de tamaño medio en Golar. Prácticamente toda mi cartera value está en marítimo!



Muy fuerte la jugada, todo al negro!. Pues mucha suerte y ojalá te corones.


----------



## jjh (15 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aprovechando las caídas de estas últimas jornadas, he vendido una posición relativamente grande que tenía en una empresa de otro sector (Nagarro) y he ampliado DAC y he abierto una posición de tamaño medio en Golar. Prácticamente toda mi cartera value está en marítimo!



Golar es la principal posición de Gabriel Castro, y aún le daba un potencial de subida de un 120%. 

A ver si duermo a los chicos y a la señora y me veo el programa de hoy. Jamás pensé que me iba a apetecer más ver un especial de análisis financiero de barcos que ver una película o serie.


----------



## Minadeperro (15 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Golar es la principal posición de Gabriel Castro, y aún le daba un potencial de subida de un 120%.
> 
> A ver si duermo a los chicos y a la señora y me veo el programa de hoy. Jamás pensé que me iba a apetecer más ver un especial de análisis financiero de barcos que ver una película o serie.



Estoy en las mismas. 100% identificado.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (15 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Golar es la *principal posición* de Gabriel Castro, y aún le daba un* potencial de subida de un 120%*.
> 
> A ver si duermo a los chicos y a la señora y me veo el programa de hoy. Jamás pensé que me iba a apetecer más ver un especial de análisis financiero de barcos que ver una película o serie.



no decia mas o menos lo mismo de TK antes de venderlas ?


----------



## Mascarieri (15 Jul 2021)

Me ha encantado el programa de Gabriel and company


vaya máquinas … desde luego me han hecho dormir muy tranquilo con el 25% de mi cartera en shipping

además que el sector marítimo es algo que me ha gustado siempre incluso antes de invertir … así que que mejor que esto para aprender más


----------



## jjh (15 Jul 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> no decia mas o menos lo mismo de TK antes de venderlas ?



Sí. Me sorprendió también al verlo porque de Golar tenía algún tweet que hablaba de un x4 para 2024. Voy a intentar buscarlo.

Edito: ha sido rápida la búsqueda. Publicó un artículo en SA. No era 2024 sino 2030:


----------



## Value (15 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Sí. Me sorprendió también al verlo porque de Golar tenía algún tweet que hablaba de un x4 para 2024. Voy a intentar buscarlo.
> 
> Edito: ha sido rápida la búsqueda. Publicó un artículo en SA. No era 2024 sino 2030:



No ha dado tiempo a hablar de GOLAR, pero al igual que le veo fisuras a la confianza en el management de NMM... a Golar también le veo alguna con el tema de la extension del acuerdo con perenco, la salida a bolsa de los barquitos de gas, la acción de NFE que ha bajado casi un 50% desde la adquisición de HYGO.. .


----------



## Tio1saM (15 Jul 2021)

Hay algún lugar en el que poder ver grabado el programa de twich?


----------



## Value (15 Jul 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Hay algún lugar en el que poder ver grabado el programa de twich?



Aqui tienes, son dos partes


----------



## Value (15 Jul 2021)

OJO, información MUY IMPORTANTE para los que tenemos NMM.




Esto es bastante problemático si estáis en margen, que la van a subir del 23 o 26% al 47%, casi el doble!. Si estáis apalancados tenedlo en cuenta para controlar el leverage.


----------



## BABY (15 Jul 2021)

Muchas felicidades a @Value por el programa. Ha estado realmente interesante y se notaba que estabas disfrutando.


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> OJO, información MUY IMPORTANTE para los que tenemos NMM.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 713953
> 
> ...



Joder, pero si lo acaban de subir hoy al 26%!!!


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jul 2021)

El programa de hoy ha sido interesante por las aportaciones de Gabriel con su relación con el management de NMM. El resto más o menos ya le hemos hablado aquí todo, no?


----------



## Value (16 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El programa de hoy ha sido interesante por las aportaciones de Gabriel con su relación con el management de NMM. El resto más o menos ya le hemos hablado aquí todo, no?



El comienzo del video sobre como gestionar la situación actual y La parte de la historia de la Griega siendo banquera también me ha gustado.

Interesante también cuando sale el tema de q el spread por tener o no scrubber instalado está en máximos del año...

El resto la mayoria ya lo sabéis, realmente aquí hay bastante nivel.


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> El comienzo del video sobre como gestionar la situación actual y La parte de la historia de la Griega siendo banquera también me ha gustado.
> 
> Interesante también cuando sale el tema de q el spread por tener o no scrubber instalado está en máximos del año...
> 
> El resto la mayoria ya lo sabéis, realmente aquí hay bastante nivel.



Sí. La historia del banco no la conocía. Y las piezas encajan un poco más. Si tuviese una gestión transparente, qué distinta sería la situación!


----------



## juanmas (16 Jul 2021)

No ha estado mal el programa pero me ha dejado un poco frío. Mucho protagonismo de Gabriel, una hora de NMM practicamente repetición del webinar de hace un par de días. Muy bien Ayuso, me hubiera gustado que dispusiera de más tiempo, sobre todo porque al igual que él voy fuerte en 2020 y algo menos en OET. Y nuestro Raúl, pues que decir, es mismo caso que Ayuso en cuanto al tiempo; sus opiniones, entre el foro y Momentun están recogidas con mucho mayor detalle que en el twitch.

Ahora que lo pienso, el desarrollo guarda cierto parecido con una call de NMM, mucho blah blah, algo de ppt y pocas preguntas.


----------



## juanmas (16 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Joder, pero si lo acaban de subir hoy al 26%!!!



El margen es diferente en cada cartera y practicamente imposible discernir cuanta liquidez deberías tener en cartera para que no te den el susto. En momentos de fuerte volatilidad es cuando te das cuenta del error de no operar al contado en euros.

No estoy seguro al 100%, creo que el requisito de margen se aplica al NAV de la cartera. Así que si tu cartera tiene 100000€ NAV, deberías tener 47000€ de efectivo colateral, en el ejemplo de margen 47% que muestra @Value

Si alguien tiene datos ciertos como aplican el margen, se agradece lo ponga por aquí.


----------



## juanmas (16 Jul 2021)

Danaos está digiriendo bastante mal la compra de los seis PPmax. Esto es bastante razonable, tragarse los barcos operando con TC:13000$/dia durante dos años es muy duro.


----------



## bandro (16 Jul 2021)

Si alguno quiere verlo directamente de youtube


----------



## Membroza (16 Jul 2021)

bandro dijo:


> Si alguno quiere verlo directamente de youtube



Muy interesante el programa, Raúl @Value . Estoy aprendiendo tela en shipping gracias a la labor que todos estáis haciendo.

Mis dieses os dejo.


----------



## juanmas (16 Jul 2021)

Deutsche Bank inicia seguimiento GSL con calificación "buy" y precio objetivo 23$

Benzinga - GSL

En el premarket GSL viene con fuerte subida, pero ya sabemos como va esto del premarket.


----------



## Mascarieri (16 Jul 2021)

Desde luego porque Gabriel nos dejó a bastantes tranquilos ayer con nmm pero que manera de guanear

y yo que llevo la basura de globus desde hace meses y me da que es dinero completamente perdido … no se que pensé para meterme ahí


----------



## juanmas (16 Jul 2021)

No te preocupes, en un par de semanas arranca el superciclo y ya sabes el precio objetivo: 80$, menos de eso no se tocan.


----------



## Minadeperro (16 Jul 2021)

Da cosa mirar. Como decían por aquí el otro día, que llegue pronto Agosto y nos traiga algo de tranquilidad con los resultados.


----------



## Mascarieri (16 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> No te preocupes, en un par de semanas arranca el superciclo y ya sabes el precio objetivo: 80$, menos de eso no se tocan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 714487



Sinceramente globus no creo que jamas lo recuperé pero bueno … creo que es un timo menos mal que tampoco llevo mucho 

pero es que entre nmm dac y egle voy all in


----------



## Hastur (16 Jul 2021)

Buy the dip

Pero tiene sentido que sigan con el ATM a estos niveles? a 33 no se pero a 22 ? Estan quemando nuestro dinero....


----------



## Haselnuss (16 Jul 2021)

Madre mia que vertigo, ya tengo hace dias todos mis barcos en rojo (NMM, ZIM, SB y SBLK). Espero aguantar las siguientes semanas con manos frias. Como habeis dicho algunos por aqui, no se si salir o meter algo mas a alguna de esas.. pero ya tengo poco liquido y creo que me arriesgaria demasiado


----------



## juanmas (16 Jul 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Madre mia que vertigo, ya tengo hace dias todos mis barcos en rojo (NMM, ZIM, SB y SBLK). Espero aguantar las siguientes semanas con manos frias. Como habeis dicho algunos por aqui, no se si salir o meter algo mas a alguna de esas.. pero ya tengo poco liquido y creo que me arriesgaria demasiado



Tranquilo, el que mas y el que menos está tan pillado como tú. La cosa está revuelta por el repunte del COVID y tb las tensiones inflacionarios. Dejando aparte a la griega que es un caso especial, los fundamentales acompañan y tarde o temprano el mercado valorará los beneficios de las buenas navieras. Ahora hay que mantener la calma, no entrar en problemas de margen con tu broker y cuando veas claro el cambio de tendencia, all-in.

Eso es lo que yo haré, lo de buy the dip ya no me vale, no sé donde está el fondo. Hoy NMM ha roto un soporte, otro más. Ahora tiene vía libre hasta 19.8$.


----------



## Value (16 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Tranquilo, el que mas y el que menos está tan pillado como tú. La cosa está revuelta por el repunte del COVID y tb las tensiones inflacionarios. Dejando aparte a la griega que es un caso especial, los fundamentales acompañan y tarde o temprano el mercado valorará los beneficios de las buenas navieras. Ahora hay que mantener la calma, no entrar en problemas de margen con tu broker y cuando veas claro el cambio de tendencia, all-in.
> 
> Eso es lo que yo haré, lo de buy the dip ya no me vale, no sé donde está el fondo. Hoy NMM ha roto un soporte, otro más. Ahora tiene vía libre hasta 19.8$.



Parece mentira que desde aquel momento en el que estaba NMM a >30$, DAC facil por encima de los 70$ y GSL que parecía q se iba más allá de los 20$ lo único que haya hecho el HARPEX sea subir. 

Para colmo en OSLO tanto en bulkers como en containers aguantan muy bien todas. Especialmente me sorprende MPCC que ha tenido q soportar en la misma semana una secondary offering + un reporte de analista recomendando SELL. 

Tengo muchísima curiosidad por ver donde estaremos en 6/12 meses, si esto se va a convertir en una de las oportunidades de nuestras vidas o si la cosa se termina complicando también a nivel fundamental y el mercado tenía toda la razón del mundo.


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jul 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Buy the dip
> 
> Pero tiene sentido que sigan con el ATM a estos niveles? a 33 no se pero a 22 ? Estan quemando nuestro dinero....



No estoy seguro que esté vendiendo acciones a estos precios, ni a precios ligeramente superiores. Gabriel decía ayer que él no cree que el ATM actual se vaya a completar. Espero que sea así! Sería una noticia positiva.


----------



## Mascarieri (16 Jul 2021)

Pero estas bajadas tan brutales en prácticamente todo el sector atienden a algo ? Es el miedo a la delta ?
A ver que no tengo prisa ninguna pero la verdad es que verla bajar cada día en una semana un 5% te dan los siete males


----------



## Haselnuss (16 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pero estas bajadas tan brutales en prácticamente todo el sector atienden a algo ? Es el miedo a la delta ?
> A ver que no tengo prisa ninguna pero la verdad es que verla bajar cada día en una semana un 5% te dan los siete males



Es que es esto... estoy en un -15% aprox y ya me inquieta un poco. Tampoco tengo prisa, pero no se si puedo aguantar muchas semanas mas asi... no me he puesto ningun stop loss, pero esta claro que si esto sigue asi mas semanas se tendra que asumir. En fin, de momento me mantengo frio y aguanto...


----------



## Minadeperro (16 Jul 2021)

El Harpex cierra la semana con más de un 10% de subida. 

Mientras tanto la sangría continua


----------



## colorao (16 Jul 2021)

Otro que se incorpora a NMM después del video de ayer.
compradas a 21,60


----------



## CMarlow (16 Jul 2021)

Harpex 12,1% arriba! Otra semana más de subida de doble dígito. Y las acciones cayendo a plomo!



Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## BABY (16 Jul 2021)

A mi me están violando hoy, pero nada ha cambiado. La verdad es que estoy tentado de ampliar en EGLE y NMM, pero prefiero ser prudente.


----------



## jjh (16 Jul 2021)

Bueno, hoy me comido lo poco que me quedaba de liquidez en el broker y no contemplo apalancarme.

NMM es ahora casi el 25% de mi cartera. Posiblemente me haya excedido, pero no me cuadra el castigo que le están dando a los barcos y ver el Harpex rompiendo máximos semana tras semana, y el bulk bastante más alto que en abril y a punto de comenzar su período álgido.

Intentaré desconectar un poco del ruido porque no tiene sentido mirar estos valores actuales.


----------



## Cuqui (16 Jul 2021)

BABY dijo:


> A mi me están violando hoy, pero nada ha cambiado. La verdad es que estoy tentado de ampliar en EGLE y NMM, pero prefiero ser prudente.



Yo no tengo ni una verde hoy en toda la cartera, pero considero que es pronto para ampliar.

Edit: Salvo los bioplasticos canadienses, de momento...


----------



## colorao (16 Jul 2021)

Creo que hay que verlo de forma positiva, todos sabemos que estos precios no son los reales y una vez que empiece a subir y el mercado a valorar de verdad nos costará más comprar, yo lo veo estupendo para aprovechar y comprar a buenos precios ya habrá tiempo para subir, que lo hará tarde o temprano


----------



## Value (16 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Bueno, hoy me comido lo poco que me quedaba de liquidez en el broker y no contemplo apalancarme.
> 
> NMM es ahora casi el 25% de mi cartera. Posiblemente me haya excedido, pero no me cuadra el castigo que le están dando a los barcos y ver el Harpex rompiendo máximos semana tras semana, y el bulk bastante más alto que en abril y a punto de comenzar su período álgido.
> 
> Intentaré desconectar un poco del ruido porque no tiene sentido mirar estos valores actuales.



PUF, yo te recomendaría que te repienses darle tanto % a NMM. Por darte otras opciones, tienes a GSL que ha hecho un par de adquisicioens muy buenas hace poco también a 0,5x NAV aprox en sector containers.

En BULK a EGLE a 0,72 o asi NAV y SBLK a 0,8x si no me equivoco.

Todo opciones con muchisimo mejor management que NMM a nivel de retribución al accionista y claridad de planes de futuro cotizando con mucho descuento.

Lo de NMM tiene o creo que debe ser entendido como una jugada DEEP VALUE, ya no solo por esta a 0,29 NAV por un lado si no por la pirata griega controlando el timón a su bola.

EDIT: Recordad ponerle una velita a la griega para que se ponga a recomprar y se olvide del ATM.


----------



## Mascarieri (16 Jul 2021)

Vaya hostia de Eglé por dios


----------



## orovp (16 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Vaya hostia de Eglé por dios



De momento va ganando GNK con un -10%, como dato positivo, en cuanto a covid los dos últimos dias estan bajando los casos por dia en usa y apunta a que sea un pequeño repunte por el 4 de julio, creo que la semana que viene es clave para confirmar eso. Asi que sacando la bola de cristal, si siguen bajando los casos posiblemente recuperemos.


----------



## Mascarieri (16 Jul 2021)

Gabriel ata en corto a la griega que se nos va a 15 esta cosa ...

me veo yendo de vacaciones a Grecia para decirle algo a la maría ángeles esta


----------



## NeoSetrakso (16 Jul 2021)

Del foro de Yahoo



> look at a chart for 2017.... hoping we can follow a similar pattern
> march 2017 high 39.9
> july 2017 low 21.9
> sept 2017 high 32.7
> dec 2017 high 38.1



A ver si se cumple otra vez.


----------



## austral (16 Jul 2021)

Vaya ruina con NMM, ¿Alguna frase de consuelo a los que nos hemos quedado pillados en esta acción y no para de bajar?


----------



## Cuqui (16 Jul 2021)

austral dijo:


> Vaya ruina con NMM, ¿Alguna frase de consuelo a los que nos hemos quedado pillados en esta acción y no para de bajar?



Que tengas paciencia, quiza tus nietos la vendan a 300$. O la que me digo a mi mismo "otra oportunidad para prome... cargar".


----------



## DaríoRN (17 Jul 2021)

Pienso que el mercado está descontando tantas noticias malas $NMM que a nada que hagan algo bueno se dispara. En mi opinión, volverán a dar dividendos como ha hecho históricamente en otras ocasiones aunque no creo que sea este año. De momento estoy tranquilo mientras los fundamentales acompañen.


----------



## Value (17 Jul 2021)

austral dijo:


> Vaya ruina con NMM, ¿Alguna frase de consuelo a los que nos hemos quedado pillados en esta acción y no para de bajar?



Consuelo poco, no creo q esta inversión a dia de hoy sea un error pero estamos sufriendo DEMASIADO.

A nivel fundamental hay buenas excusas para aguantar o, incluso, aumentar posiciones. El Harpex ha subido un 12% por la parte de containers y el BULK sigue muy sano con rates por encima de los 30K en capes, panas y supras...


----------



## NeoSetrakso (17 Jul 2021)

Artículo en FreightWaves sobre la caída de barcos.









A cruel summer for shipping stocks as tide turns - FreightWaves


Despite epic container rates and hefty dry bulk profits, stocks fell by double digits over the past three weeks.




www.freightwaves.com





*



A cruel summer for shipping stocks as tide turns

Hacer clic para expandir...


*En resumen, lo que ya había escrito yo mismo en este hilo otras veces. Las acciones de barcos bajan porque los fondos las meten con los "reopening stocks" y ahora mismo hay el enésimo cambio de acciones "value" y de reopening hacia tecnológicas.


----------



## Membroza (17 Jul 2021)

Los que habláis de ATM, ¿de qué se trata ese término? He buscado por Google y nada...


----------



## anonimocobarde (17 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Los que habláis de ATM, ¿de qué se trata ese término? He buscado por Google y nada...



At the Market, sacar nuevas acciones a precio de mercado.


----------



## Cuqui (17 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> At the Market, sacar nuevas acciones a precio de mercado.



Tambien se usa para Ass To Mouth, que muy a menudo representa bien la situacion.


----------



## juanmas (17 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Gabriel ata en corto a la griega que se nos va a 15 esta cosa ...
> 
> me veo yendo de vacaciones a Grecia para decirle algo a la maría ángeles esta



Mejor pásate por Montecarlo, creo que allí se siente más en casa.


----------



## juanmas (17 Jul 2021)

La explicación a la bajada tan fuerte de GNK es que han registrado en la SEC un prospecto que le permitirá la venta a mercado de un amplio abanico de "securities": Deuda, Acciones comunes, Preferentes, derechos,....., toda la gama. Las ventas podrán realizarse "from time to time", cualdo les dé la gana y en cuantía por determinar. Este amplio paraguas cubre un único objetivo ATM en línea de salida.

Estos en abril te venden la moto con su nueva política "Value Strategy" la llaman. El objetivo, dedicar CFO para reducir y refinanciar líneas de crédito, para liberar CF para distribución trimestral a sus accionistas. No han transcurrido ni tres meses y ya están pensando en diluciones, para comprar flota imagino.

En el apartado "Risk Factors" del prospecto no he visto el item "Pirate Risk". Puedo dar fé que lo hay y en el clausulado de los P&I figura, falta especificar Manhattan como zona de riesgo. 

Vuelvo a repetir el viejo adagio "in shipping it´s only a matter of time to loose your money", conviene siempre tenerlo presente.


----------



## Mascarieri (17 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> La explicación a la bajada tan fuerte de GNK es que han registrado en la SEC un prospecto que le permitirá la venta a mercado de un amplio abanico de "securities": Deuda, Acciones comunes, Preferentes, derechos,....., toda la gama. Las ventas podrán realizarse "from time to time", cualdo les dé la gana y en cuantía por determinar. Este amplio paraguas cubre un único objetivo ATM en línea de salida.
> 
> Estos en abril te venden la moto con su nueva política "Value Strategy" la llaman. El objetivo, dedicar CFO para reducir y refinanciar líneas de crédito, para liberar CF para distribución trimestral a sus accionistas. No han transcurrido ni tres meses y ya están pensando en diluciones, para comprar flota imagino.
> 
> ...



yo que compre hace más de 6 meses glbs y la llevo al -60% no se como me quedaron ganas de meterme más en shipping

esperemos que el otro dicho también lleve razón de the money of the impatient goes to the patient


----------



## BABY (17 Jul 2021)

-


austral dijo:


> Vaya ruina con NMM, ¿Alguna frase de consuelo a los que nos hemos quedado pillados en esta acción y no para de bajar?



-Hasta que no vendes no pierdes
-Solo es dinero


----------



## austral (17 Jul 2021)

BABY dijo:


> -
> 
> 
> -Hasta que no vendes no pierdes
> -Solo es dinero



Si, tienes razón, pero "jode" verla a estos precios


----------



## BABY (17 Jul 2021)

austral dijo:


> Si, tienes razón, pero "jode" verla a estos precios



Claro que jode bien, son frases hechas de toda la vida muy manidas de esas que se leen en Rankia de aquellos que llevan Santander y Telefónica (también las decían los de Popular y Gowex, pero antes de perderlo todo…). En fin, paciencia que al final va a salir bien.


----------



## Mascarieri (18 Jul 2021)

Se está dando mucho bombo a la delta y que incluso en vacunados está contagiando etc … solo lo digo porque esperar unos meses jodidos con este tema … a lo mejor es hora de recargar todo lo que se pueda por si pasa un marzo 2020


----------



## morgat (19 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Si esto se diera, verías volar las acciones de buques tanque. Los VLCC pasarían de la miseria a la opulencia de un día para otro. Aparte de eso, ayudaría a bajar la inflación y animaría bastante la bolsa.












Acuerdo en la OPEP+ y miradas puestas en la reunión del BCE Por Investing.com


Acuerdo en la OPEP+ y miradas puestas en la reunión del BCE




es.investing.com


----------



## Value (19 Jul 2021)

Parece un buen día hoy para los futuros de los bulkers!


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (19 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Parece un buen día hoy para los futuros de los bulkers!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 717287



Si esta semana siguen las rebajas voy a cargar a manos llenas. Dado que el shipping representa un 14% de mi cartera, aún tengo margen para ampliar. A ver como se presenta la tarde.


----------



## DaríoRN (19 Jul 2021)

Si todo esto se hunde, ¿me daréis un eurillo cuando os aparque el coche?
Por favor, 
Gracias


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (19 Jul 2021)

DaríoRN dijo:


> Si todo esto se hunde, ¿me daréis un eurillo cuando os aparque el coche?
> Por favor,
> Gracias



haznos saber el color de gorra para conocerte .Quizas una gorra marinera ?


----------



## DaríoRN (19 Jul 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> haznos saber el color de gorra para conocerte .Quizas una gorra marinera ?



Sí, y en vez de poner ship pondrá shit


----------



## Ricardiano (19 Jul 2021)

Parece un lunes guanoso viendo las bolsas europeas y el nikkei. Los futuros también vienen rojicos. 

A ver cómo va. 

NMM ha tocado soporte del canal bajista que anda haciendo. Si lo rompe, veremos si no testea los 17,5


----------



## juanmas (19 Jul 2021)

No es por desanimar a la peña, pero la cosa sigue pintando bastante mal. Al mercado se la suda el Harpex, Braemar, BDI y demás indicadores. COVID, inflación y deuda mandan.

Si veo una empresa que reparte 20% dividendo en 2021 caer más de un 6% en OSLO, entonces empiezan a saltar mis alarmas.

Suerte ahí fuera.

P.S. He comprado 360 (2020) 105NOK


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Jul 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Parece un lunes guanoso viendo las bolsas europeas y el nikkei. Los futuros también vienen rojicos.
> 
> A ver cómo va.
> 
> ...



Pues si toca eso entonces se tendrá que hacer minimo un bagger para estar en break even … que buen timing escogí para los barquitos


----------



## DaríoRN (19 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> No es por desanimar a la peña, pero la cosa sigue pintando bastante mal. Al mercado se la suda el Harpex, Braemar, BDI y demás indicadores. COVID, inflación y deuda mandan.
> 
> Si veo a una empresa que reparte 20% dividendo en 2021 caer más de un 6% en OSLO, entonces empiezan a saltar mis alarmas.
> 
> Suerte ahí fuera.



En mi opinión, si cae compraré más si los rates siguen al mismo nivel o incluso si bajan, hay margen. Al final la acción se mueve por su beneficio en el largo plazo. Ese gráfico no está actualizado con los beneficios futuros, pero si el EPS es alrededor de unos 10$ (tirando muuuy pero que mucho a la baja), ¿a cuánto debería estar el precio de la acción? La clave está en los rates, en mi opinión, por muy mal que lo haga el management si los rates continúan a estos niveles la subida del precio será notable.


----------



## DaríoRN (19 Jul 2021)

¿Qué se me escapa? Y ya me silencio jajaja


----------



## Value (19 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> No es por desanimar a la peña, pero la cosa sigue pintando bastante mal. Al mercado se la suda el Harpex, Braemar, BDI y demás indicadores. COVID, inflación y deuda mandan.
> 
> Si veo una empresa que reparte 20% dividendo en 2021 caer más de un 6% en OSLO, entonces empiezan a saltar mis alarmas.
> 
> ...



¿ Los particulares vendiendo 2020B a 1,01 NAV para comprar sus comparables en USA por debajo de 0,7x NAV quizá ?

Lo de los yields monstruosos lo vamos a ver/vivir en todas las compañías del sector que tienne ya implementada buena politica de DIVI en el caso de que los RATES AGUANTEN (de momento no solo aguantan si no q suben).

Veremos que nos depara el futuro!


----------



## CMarlow (19 Jul 2021)

Yo solo espero que empiecen a salir los resultados del Q2 lo antes posible. A ver si tenemos NMM a finales de mes, en unos 10 días o así. Tal y como van las cosas, es la última palanca que nos queda para hacer girar el mercado. Los fundamentales ya le dan igual. Y el margin call llamando a la puerta.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Jul 2021)

BDI sube un 0,65%, hasta los 3059 puntos.


----------



## anonimocobarde (19 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Se está dando mucho bombo a la delta y que incluso en vacunados está contagiando etc … solo lo digo porque esperar unos meses jodidos con este tema … a lo mejor es hora de recargar todo lo que se pueda por si pasa un marzo 2020



¿No sería mejor descargar para tener liquidez?


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor descargar para tener liquidez?



Según 
Mira lo que paso en marzo y como subió luego todo 

pero desde luego yo ahora con las hostias que llevo vender no es una opción


----------



## anonimocobarde (19 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Según
> Mira lo que paso en marzo y como subió luego todo



Por eso digo (entiendo que te refieres a marzo de 2020)

Yo tengo casi todo en cash (un 70-80% creo) y me da respeto invertir más. Ahora, si hay una caída gorda como en marzo meteré algo más. Con miedo, pero lo haré.


----------



## Witosev (19 Jul 2021)

Ventas masivas desde hace semanas de cíclicas y subsector energía. Todo lo que tenga que ver con reaperturas = sell off
Contra eso solo puede uno aferrarse a los fundamentales. No es lo mismo una aerolinea, que correlaciona negativamente su PL con la cantidad de restricciones por Pandemia; con una naviera de containers, que ha demostrado que correlaciona positivamente. Hay que aprovechar esta ineficiencia de mercado.


----------



## juanmas (19 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> ¿ Los particulares vendiendo 2020B a 1,01 NAV para comprar sus comparables en USA por debajo de 0,7x NAV quizá ?
> 
> Lo de los yields monstruosos lo vamos a ver/vivir en todas las compañías del sector que tienne ya implementada buena politica de DIVI en el caso de que los RATES AGUANTEN (de momento no solo aguantan si no q suben).
> 
> Veremos que nos depara el futuro!



Jajaja me temo que eres un optimista irredento. Seguro, están vendiendo 2020 donde pueden aguantar que escampe bajo un paraguas 0.20NAVxaño, para meterse donde? NMM que destruye valor a marchas forzadas, GNK que promete pero no paga, EGLE que no va a pagar dividendo en los próximos trimestres? Yo creo que salen de (2020) por miedo a la situación general del mercado. Sólo hace falta darse un garbeo por los hilos en boga del foro para ver como suena la música.

Yo he incrementado (2020) con parte beneficios (BELCO) y es la única que voy a mantener a toda costa junto con (OET) por dos razones fundamentales: 1º. porque en el peor de los casos no me van a putear. 2º. porque las tengo en cash y el broker no me va a apretar las tuercas con el margen.


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Ventas masivas desde hace semanas de cíclicas y subsector energía. Todo lo que tenga que ver con reaperturas = sell off
> Contra eso solo puede uno aferrarse a los fundamentales. No es lo mismo una aerolinea, que correlaciona negativamente su PL con la cantidad de restricciones por Pandemia; con una naviera de containers, que ha demostrado que correlaciona positivamente. Hay que aprovechar esta ineficiencia de mercado.



yo estoy hasta por aumentar nmm pero ya he aumentado a 24 y ya me empieza a dar vértigo


----------



## NeoSetrakso (19 Jul 2021)

Y por qué sube SB un 5%?


----------



## Value (19 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Jajaja me temo que eres un optimista irredento. Seguro, están vendiendo 2020 donde pueden aguantar que escampe bajo un paraguas 0.20NAVxaño, para meterse donde? NMM que destruye valor a marchas forzadas, GNK que promete pero no paga, EGLE que no va a pagar dividendo en los próximos trimestres? Yo creo que salen de (2020) por miedo a la situación general del mercado. Sólo hace falta darse un garbeo por los hilos en boga del foro para ver como suena la música.
> 
> Yo he incrementado (2020) con parte beneficios (BELCO) y es la única que voy a mantener a toda costa junto con (OET) por dos razones fundamentales: 1º. porque en el peor de los casos no me van a putear. 2º. porque las tengo en cash y el broker no me va a apretar las tuercas con el margen.



Pues fíjate que yo intento tirar a pesimista siempre. De hecho los de momentum siempre me las lanzan por ahí 

Pero bueno, supongo que yo veo el sector un poco más a medio plazo y tu tienes un punto de vista muy a corto. Yo tengo 0 dudas de que a medio plazo si el sector sigue SANO, la buena de EGLE va a poner un buen dividendo.

Independientemente de la "supuesta" oportunidad de EGLE, SBLK tiene una política de dividendo ya instaurada en los anteriores resultados y yo a precios del viernes por ej no hubiese dudado en rotar al menos un parte de 2020B a SBLK si valorase muchísimo el dividendo.

La historia de la supuesta destrucción de valor de NMM a marchas forzadas tendremos que vivirla aún, porq desde luego la tenemos a precios de 2018-2019 y poco tiene q ver la historia de aquellas con la actual. A pesar del buen movimiento que fue para NMM el comprar NMCI en Q1 de este año yo aquí me posiciono un poco en tu lado y me da mucho respeto una puñalada trapera de la griega, pero joder... a 0.28NAV no me importa TANTO correr el riesgo.

Anímate hombre! que no estamos tan mal. El harpex haciendo máximos todas las semanas y los FFAs volando en bulkers!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (19 Jul 2021)

Pues ahora mismo hay varias en verde, incluyendo nuestra querida NMM.

Habremos tocado suelo? 

Y el Dow Jones lleva un -2% hoy y las FAANG también perdiendo bastante. Así que no es que se haya recuperado todo.


----------



## Minadeperro (19 Jul 2021)

Parece que se están poniendo en valor los fundamentales, al menos un poco. El castigo que llevamos desde hace dos semanas es desproporcionado.

Sigo sin atreverme a ampliar en nada


----------



## Value (19 Jul 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pues ahora mismo hay varias en verde, incluyendo nuestra querida NMM.
> 
> Habremos tocado suelo?
> 
> Y el Dow Jones lleva un -2% hoy y las FAANG también perdiendo bastante. Así que no es que se haya recuperado todo.



Vete tu a saber, a fin de cuentas hoy han subido muchísimo los FFAs...


----------



## CMarlow (19 Jul 2021)

Creo que he visto el coche de la Angeliki aquí en Chipre!!


----------



## Tio1saM (19 Jul 2021)

Pues yo he comprado un poquito de Eagle hoy, 2,5 % de mi cartera, tengo miedo de que todo siga cayendo pero bueno...


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Creo que he visto el coche de la Angeliki aquí en Chipre!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 717778



Yo a 780 vendo


----------



## CMarlow (19 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Yo a 780 vendo



Yo a 78 ya vendería, tal y como estamos a día de hoy


----------



## juanmas (19 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pero bueno, supongo que yo veo el sector un poco más a medio plazo y tu tienes un punto de vista muy a corto. Yo tengo 0 dudas de que a medio plazo si el sector sigue SANO, la buena de EGLE va a poner un buen dividendo.



Pues fíjate, 100% de acuerdo contigo. A medio plazo si el circo no se viene abajo, el sector nos va a dar muchas alegrías.



Value dijo:


> La historia de la supuesta destrucción de valor de NMM a marchas forzadas tendremos que vivirla aún, porq desde luego la tenemos a precios de 2018-2019 y poco tiene q ver la historia de aquellas con la actual. A pesar del buen movimiento que fue para NMM el comprar NMCI en Q1 de este año yo aquí me posiciono un poco en tu lado y me da mucho respeto una puñalada trapera de la griega, pero joder... a 0.28NAV no me importa TANTO correr el riesgo.



Hombre, supuesta destrucción.... yo diría que las pruebas del crimen son evidentes. Desde que el OP inició este hilo, el NAV habrá pasado fácil de 0.45-0.50 a los actuales ¿0.28 dices? 



Value dijo:


> Anímate hombre! que no estamos tan mal. El harpex haciendo máximos todas las semanas y los FFAs volando en bulkers!



Gracias por el ánimo, créeme si te digo que estoy animado, hoy más que ayer; sobre todo porque la pérdida de valor de mi cartera no se debe a malas decisiones de inversión; todo lo contrario, he invertido muy, muy bien. Lamentablemente la coyuntura es desfavorable y en estas circunstancias, me encuentro más cómodo plegando velas. Tomo beneficios donde los hubiere y corto las pérdidas. 

He pasado del 20% al 40% liquidez y ahí me quedo hasta que la situación se aclare.

Mucha suerte.


----------



## Value (19 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues fíjate, 100% de acuerdo contigo. A medio plazo si el circo no se viene abajo, el sector nos va a dar muchas alegrías.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que lleguen esas alegrías de aquí a final de año que la verdad creo que nos las merecemos.

No me jodas juanmas, destrucción REAL de valor sería que cotizando a 21$ también estuviese a 0.4x NAV que era a lo que estaba en los 30s. Aquí lo que está pasando es que a nivel fundamental cada vez somos más fuertes pero a nivel cotización cada vez estamos más en la mierda. Además, mañana suben el margen de NMM en IB, veremos si no baja solo por eso!

Yo soy incapaz de vender nada de containers/bulkers. Las cotizaciones pueden decir misa pero yo mientras a nivel fundamental vayamos a mejor... de aquí no me mueven. Si que en su momento roté de SB/BELCO/PANL a EGLE pero ¿vender? vamos... de hecho estoy ampliando poquito a poquito sin volverme muy loco.

A ver si tenemos suerte si...


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (19 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Creo que he visto el coche de la Angeliki aquí en Chipre!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 717778


----------



## Witosev (19 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues fíjate, 100% de acuerdo contigo. A medio plazo si el circo no se viene abajo, el sector nos va a dar muchas alegrías.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenemos distinto concepto de destruir valor. Que una acción pase de cotizar 0,4 NAV a 0,2 NAV no es destruir valor. Eso es que el valor se deje de reconocer en el precio y se lo puedes achacar si quieres a Charo o lo que sea. Pero no es destruir valor. Pasar de tener un NAV 50 por acción a un NAV 30 por acción si sería destruir valor.
Destruir valor también es comprar un barco por 5 y que al año valga 2. O hacer un ATM criminal que diluye el patrimonio por acción. Eso si destruye valor.

Para verificar hasta que puto el NAV se traslada al retorno del accionista queda mucho tiempo. Veremos en que comento y como establecen dividendos y en general como es el "capital allocation" de Charo, porque es eso lo que va a determinar el futuro de nuestra inversión.

A día de hoy dormimos sobre un cofre de oro que es nuestro (Nav 75 según Gabril, o Nav 50 según los más pesimistas). Nos falta la llave para abrir el cofre y llevarnos el oro. La llave la tiene Charo y no sabemos si nos va a dar la llave o nos va a expropiar parte del cofre.

Lo que está claro es que a día de hoy el NAV, hasta para el más pesimista, duplica la cotización. Es decir si se liquidara NMM se haría bagger automático. Dada la evolución y perspectivas de los fundamentales (incluida la inflación que hace que tengamos un suelo en la valoración de barcos), mi idea es que el NAV sobre los activos actuales en balance tiene muy poco riesgo a la baja. Y con el margen de seguridad que tenemos por el gap nav-cotización es imposible perder dinero por devaluación o falta de rendimiento de la flota en balance.
En único riesgo sigue siendo, para mi:
a) comprar de manera infinita barcos con el FCF en vez de retornar al accionista, hasta que la curva de nav/precios de barcos haga que empiece a destruir valor por comprar activos que con el paso del ciclo se van devaluando
b) regalar el dinero en operaciones relacionadas inadecuadas para los intereses de NMM (si bien me parece muy difícil que vaya a hacer un préstamo relacionadas con opciones reales de impago).

Sigo viendo remotas las opciones de perder dinero aquí comprando entre 20 y 25. Mucho que ganar poco que perder. Charo tampoco tiene incentivo a destruir la fuente de capitales que es la Bolsa para expandir su imperio. Al final está en la Bolsa para levantar capital y no tiene interés en que la competencia lo pueda hacer de manera mucho más fácil que ella. Por eso estoy seguro que, como ha hecho en el pasado, acabará remunerando a sus accionistas. Recordad que durante muchos años entregó 6 dólares x acción.


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Tenemos distinto concepto de destruir valor. Que una acción pase de cotizar 0,4 NAV a 0,2 NAV no es destruir valor. Eso es que el valor se deje de reconocer en el precio y se lo puedes achacar si quieres a Charo o lo que sea. Pero no es destruir valor. Pasar de tener un NAV 50 por acción a un NAV 30 por acción si sería destruir valor.
> Destruir valor también es comprar un barco por 5 y que al año valga 2. O hacer un ATM criminal que diluye el patrimonio por acción. Eso si destruye valor.
> 
> Para verificar hasta que puto el NAV se traslada al retorno del accionista queda mucho tiempo. Veremos en que comento y como establecen dividendos y en general como es el "capital allocation" de Charo, porque es eso lo que va a determinar el futuro de nuestra inversión.
> ...



Esta señora es María angeles

Charo es Charo woods , a cada cosa por su nombre


----------



## NeoSetrakso (19 Jul 2021)

Milagro, NMM ha cerrado en verde (+0.15%). Y DAC un +1.71%

Y todo eso con el DJ bajando un 2% y el NASDAQ un 1%.

Cuándo fue la última vez que NMM cerró en positivo y el mercado en rojo?


----------



## austral (19 Jul 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Milagro, NMM ha cerrado en verde (+0.15%). Y DAC un +1.71%
> 
> Y todo eso con el DJ bajando un 2% y el NASDAQ un 1%.
> 
> Cuándo fue la última vez que NMM cerró en positivo y el mercado en rojo?



NMM
Espectacular cierre en verde (+0,15%), ni los mas viejos del lugar


----------



## CMarlow (19 Jul 2021)

De nuevo vuelvo a dar las gracias a todos los que participáis en este hilo! Hay calidad en los argumentos y mucho respeto. Incluso en los momentos más negros. Gracias a todos!!


----------



## Membroza (20 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Tenemos distinto concepto de destruir valor. Que una acción pase de cotizar 0,4 NAV a 0,2 NAV no es destruir valor. Eso es que el valor se deje de reconocer en el precio y se lo puedes achacar si quieres a Charo o lo que sea. Pero no es destruir valor. Pasar de tener un NAV 50 por acción a un NAV 30 por acción si sería destruir valor.
> Destruir valor también es comprar un barco por 5 y que al año valga 2. O hacer un ATM criminal que diluye el patrimonio por acción. Eso si destruye valor.
> 
> Para verificar hasta que puto el NAV se traslada al retorno del accionista queda mucho tiempo. Veremos en que comento y como establecen dividendos y en general como es el "capital allocation" de Charo, porque es eso lo que va a determinar el futuro de nuestra inversión.
> ...



Si no, tendremos que infiltrar a Gabriel Castro en la directiva cuando toque earnings. Le ponemos una peluca, metemos a la griega en la bodega de uno de los barcos por un par de semanas y haríamos un 3x rapidito y limpio.




No levantaría sospechas.


----------



## Value (20 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Si no, tendremos que infiltrar a Gabriel Castro en la directiva cuando toque earnings. Le ponemos una peluca, metemos a la griega en la bodega de uno de los barcos por un par de semanas y haríamos un 3x rapidito y limpio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 718166
> 
> ...



DIOS, ESTOY LEYENDO ESTO A LAS 1 DE LA MAÑANA Y CREO QUE HE DESPERTADO A MEDIA URBANIZACION.

BUENISIMO 11/10,


----------



## CMarlow (20 Jul 2021)

Es posible que ya hayamos tocado fondo y ahora sea el momento de ampliar. La volatilidad es nuestra amiga.


----------



## juanmas (20 Jul 2021)

Gracias a @Value y @Witosev por la precisión en el término "destruir valor". Estaremos de acuerdo que pasar de P/NAV 0.45$ a P/NAV 0.28$ es un indicador claro de "destrucción de valor *bursátil". *Si yo fuera un optimista, que no es el caso, tengo argumentos para pensar que, como las tarifas y el acero siguen bullish y la oferta muy contenida, el NAV pasa de 100$. En un mercado racional no sería descabellado pensar eso, el problema conmigo es que veo al mercado sobreactuando y eso no me gusta. Prefiero mantenerme cerca de un burladero por si hay que salir por patas.

No pretendo desanimar a nadie, cada cual conoce sus límites y debe saber cuanto riesgo quiere asumir. Para dejarlo bien clarito, yo sigo con posiciones en todo lo que flota, pero he decidido reducir exposición porque prefiero mantener 40% liquidez y no verme sometido a ventas forzosas por mantenimiento de margen.

Lo que nadie puede discutir es que el título del post ande desencamiado *"NMM acción americana con muchísimo potencial" *y salsa variada.

*Long: 2020, OET, BELCO, NMM, DAC, ZIM, GSL, EGLE *

Suerte,


----------



## CMarlow (20 Jul 2021)

Aportando mi granito de arena en el tema de la destrucción/creación de valor, creo que la métrica correcta que se debe usar para valorar este aspecto es NAV y no P/NAV. Porque lo que es objetivo es el valor de los barcos, la caja y la deuda, mientras que el precio que el mercado otorga a una acción tiene un componente subjetivo fuerte. Y más aún en el caso de NMM. Nadie puede saber con certeza lo que AF va a hacer en los próximos trimestres, pero lo que sí sabemos es que el NAV va aumentando.


----------



## juanmas (20 Jul 2021)

Por fin llegan buenas noticias al subsector tankers (crudo/productos).

*OPEC+ acuerda incremento producción* El incremento de producción será progresivo 400.000b/día por cada mes, hasta alcanzar los 2 millones de barriles/dia de sobreproducción en diciembre 2021.

En diciembre una nueva reunión de la OPEC+ evaluará futuros incrementos de producción hasta alcanzar los 5.6 millones de barriles/día retirados del mercado.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Jul 2021)

Portacontenedores sigue con su marcha al alza. Veremos otra subida de doble dígito el viernes en Harpex?


----------



## CMarlow (20 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Por fin llegan buenas noticias al subsector tankers (crudo/productos).
> 
> *OPEC+ acuerda incremento producción* El incremento de producción será progresivo 400.000b/día por cada mes, hasta alcanzar los 2 millones de barriles/dia de sobreproducción en diciembre 2021.
> 
> En diciembre una nueva reunión de la OPEC+ evaluará futuros incrementos de producción hasta alcanzar los 5.6 millones de barriles/día retirados del mercado.











VLCC price-to-net asset value discounts are now at steepest levels seen in decades - Splash247


Brave investors might look to listed VLCC vehicles as shipping punt as new data emerges on just how undervalued much of the stock is today. Research from Evercore ISI shows that price-to-net asset value discounts for Euronav and DHT, which serve as proxies for the VLCC sector, are now at...




splash247.com


----------



## juanmas (20 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> VLCC price-to-net asset value discounts are now at steepest levels seen in decades - Splash247
> 
> 
> Brave investors might look to listed VLCC vehicles as shipping punt as new data emerges on just how undervalued much of the stock is today. Research from Evercore ISI shows that price-to-net asset value discounts for Euronav and DHT, which serve as proxies for the VLCC sector, are now at...
> ...



Cierto que el mercado S&P está calentito, buena prueba es la venta de dos VLCC (OET) bastante por encima de precio VV. Sin embargo hay que tenerlos bien puestos para meterse ahí tal como está el mercado y con los VLCC quemando pasta, salvo quizá OET que es capaz de generar cash vendiendo activos bien por encima de NAV.

Quizá habrá que esperar un poquito hasta tener un horizonte más despejado.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Cierto que el mercado S&P está calentito, buena prueba es la venta de dos VLCC (OET) bastante por encima de precio VV. Sin embargo hay que tenerlos bien puestos para meterse ahí tal como está el mercado y con los VLCC quemando pasta, salvo quizá OET que es capaz de generar cash vendiendo activos bien por encima de NAV.
> 
> Quizá habrá que esperar un poquito hasta tener un horizonte más despejado.



Yo, personalmente, ya no me voy a meter en esa guerra. Espero simplemente realizar beneficios en containerships y dry bulk y retirarme.


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Jul 2021)

Con los barquitos se cumple claramente eso de bajar en ascensor y subir en escaleras


----------



## Witosev (20 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo, personalmente, ya no me voy a meter en esa guerra. Espero simplemente realizar beneficios en containerships y dry bulk y retirarme.



+1. 
Y en general me cuesta a entender porque la gente se enfoca tanto en tankers teniendo tan a huevo el dry bulk. En los tankers tienes que hacer más acto de fe en que vayan a pasar cosas por el lado de la demanda y pueden no pasar. Además que dependes demasiado del cartel de delincuentes de la OPEC. Demasiado riesgo concentrado para tan poca visibilidad. Y no veo que hay mucho mayor upside, incluso siendo optimista, que en dry bulk


----------



## Witosev (20 Jul 2021)

Primer día de tregua en muchos días después de tanta calamidad...


----------



## jjh (21 Jul 2021)

Bajan un poco los Capes en julio, pero el resto subiendo:



https://www.braemarscreen.com/


----------



## juanmas (21 Jul 2021)

Tor Olav Trøim Presidente de Golar y ex CEO de GLNG, FRO y SDRL, entre muchos otros cargos dentro de la industria, está captando capital para el lanzamiento de una nueva naviera de graneles secos. El vehículo de inversión Himalaya Shipping cotizará en OTC Oslo Borse y pretende invertir 800M$ para la adquisición de 12 Newcastlemax propulsados por LNG.

Si una referencia de la industria como Trøim apuesta tan fuerte por el drybulk y LNG como combustible, hay que estar atentos al mercado.


----------



## juanmas (21 Jul 2021)

Yo es que me parto la caja. Danaos tiene una flota de 66 barcos más 5 de Gémini Holdings. La edad media de la flota, excluidos los Gemini es de 13.8 años. Como mucho contará con un par de barcos del 2016 en toda la flota, incluídos los 6 comprados este julio.

Creo que todo debe ser un lapsus y queríasn decir *were built in the last fifteen years*


----------



## Mascarieri (21 Jul 2021)

Ay dios Egle de mi vida


----------



## KilianJornet (21 Jul 2021)

Parece que al menos de momento el sector no sigue cayendo en picado. Sigo esperando resultados como agua de mayo, quizá con demasiadas expectativas.

Eso sí, recordar que NMM lleva todavía un -11% con respecto a un mes atrás, EGLE un -21%, SB un -14%, etc.

Todavía queda bastante por recuperar para volver a niveles de junio.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Tor Olav Trøim Presidente de Golar y ex CEO de GLNG, FRO y SDRL, entre muchos otros cargos dentro de la industria, está captando capital para el lanzamiento de una nueva naviera de graneles secos. El vehículo de inversión Himalaya Shipping cotizará en OTC Oslo Borse y pretende invertir 800M$ para la adquisición de 12 Newcastlemax propulsados por LNG.
> 
> Si una referencia de la industria como Trøim apuesta tan fuerte por el drybulk y LNG como combustible, hay que estar atentos al mercado.



Esta noticia salió hace ya unas semanas. Y sí, la veo muy relevante. Otra empresa del sector portacontenedores, Costamare, también se ha metido en el negocio del dry bulk comprando 16 barcos. Lo que entiendo es que ven que el ciclo en dry bulk va a durar bastante y que los barcos están ahora baratos, por lo que sale a cuenta meterse en el subsector.


----------



## morgat (21 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Esta noticia salió hace ya unas semanas. Y sí, la veo muy relevante. Otra empresa del sector portacontenedores, Costamare, también se ha metido en el negocio del dry bulk comprando 16 barcos. Lo que entiendo es que ven que el ciclo en dry bulk va a durar bastante y que los barcos están ahora baratos, por lo que sale a cuenta meterse en el subsector.



Cuantos más se metan peor para NMM y EGLE. Más competencia, precios más bajos, sobretodo si como Himalaya S. tiran por LNG...

Puede ser oftopic, pero quería sub-clasificar las tankers en:
- Tankers de OIL
- Tankers de LNG

Alguien tiene un minilistado, pleasee.

Agradecido¡!


----------



## CMarlow (21 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Cuantos más se metan peor para NMM y EGLE. Más competencia, precios más bajos, sobretodo si como Himalaya S. tiran por LNG...



Yo creo que es al contrario, cuanta más competencia haya mejor. Cuantos más quieran comprar barcos de segunda mano para montar sus flotas, más subirán los precios de los barcos de segunda mano y el NAV de las navieras subirá, empujando el precio de las acciones hacia arriba.

Hay que recordar que no se podrán barcos nuevos en el agua de forma significativa hasta, por lo menos, 2024/2025. Lo pedidos siguen bajo mínimos.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Jul 2021)

He comprado 1k acciones de ZIM a precio medio 39, en espera de sus resultados. Precio de venta 47-50.

He tradeado bastante con ZIM y me ha dado mucho dinero hasta la fecha. Esperemos que siga así!


----------



## juanmas (21 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo creo que es al contrario, cuanta más competencia haya mejor. Cuantos más quieran comprar barcos de segunda mano para montar sus flotas, más subirán los precios de los barcos de segunda mano y el NAV de las navieras subirá, empujando el precio de las acciones hacia arriba.
> 
> Hay que recordar que no se podrán barcos nuevos en el agua de forma significativa hasta, por lo menos, 2024/2025. Lo pedidos siguen bajo mínimos.



Trøim no entra en el sector a través de S&P. La nueva aventura de la mano de Koch Industries, uno se sus asociados en Bulkers 2020, será a través de Newcastlemaxes de *nueva construcción con propulsión LNG.*

La apuesta es a largo plazo, dificil que exista ese tipo de buque para entrega inmediata. Tendrán que esperar hasta 2023-2024 para tenerlos a flote.

Trøim mounts Oslo listing for new dry bulk vehicle - Splash247


----------



## CMarlow (21 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Trøim no entra en el sector a través de S&P. La nueva aventura de la mano de Koch Industries, uno se sus asociados en Bulkers 2020, será a través de Newcastlemaxes de *nueva construcción con propulsión LNG.*
> 
> La apuesta es a largo plazo, dificil que exista ese tipo de buque para entrega inmediata. Tendrán que esperar hasta 2023-2024 para tenerlos a flote.
> 
> Trøim mounts Oslo listing for new dry bulk vehicle - Splash247



Sí, este caso es especial, pero los demás actores que están ampliando y construyendo flota lo haces básicamente con barcos de segunda mano.

Y por cierto, la apuesta por propulsión LNG tiene un punto de riesgo. Hay otras opciones menos contaminantes por las que están apostando algunos competidores, como amonia e hidrógeno. No hay nada claro aún.


----------



## Ricardiano (21 Jul 2021)

Atlas Announces Second Quarter 2021 Results Conference Call and Webcast


/PRNewswire/ - Atlas Corp. ("Atlas") (NYSE: ATCO) plans to release its financial results for the quarter ended June 30, 2021, after the market close on Monday,...




www.prnewswire.com





Resultados de ATCO 9 de Agosto.


----------



## juanmas (21 Jul 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Atlas Announces Second Quarter 2021 Results Conference Call and Webcast
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ - Atlas Corp. ("Atlas") (NYSE: ATCO) plans to release its financial results for the quarter ended June 30, 2021, after the market close on Monday,...
> ...



Una putada, poco margen hasta vencimiento opciones agosto. Descuento palmar 40% sobre strike 15. Pongo velita a San Judas Tadeo.


----------



## Value (21 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Bajan un poco los Capes en julio, pero el resto subiendo:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.braemarscreen.com/



OJO, que aquí lo importante es que lso Capes de Agosto cotizan un 20% por encima que los de Julio. Esto es muy muy importante, veremos que pasa en 10 días cuando ya estemos en Agosto! 

En Panas apenas hay diferencia entre Julio/Agosto y en Suezmas pues algo de divergencia pero nada que ver con los capes.


----------



## Witosev (21 Jul 2021)

Que rico ese +8% de DANAOS!!! Menos mal que estamos llevando un respiro después de tanta hostia


----------



## Mascarieri (21 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Que rico ese +8% de DANAOS!!! Menos mal que estamos llevando un respiro después de tanta hostia



Me he puesto en dos dólares arriba

a ver si siguen así los barquitos


----------



## el loco babulia (21 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> He comprado 1k acciones de ZIM a precio medio 39, en espera de sus resultados. Precio de venta 47-50.
> 
> He tradeado bastante con ZIM y me ha dado mucho dinero hasta la fecha. Esperemos que siga así!



Yo tradeo ZIM habitualmente entre otros pero la tengo en cuarentena hasta el 27 de julio que creo que acaba el lockup.


----------



## Cuqui (22 Jul 2021)

el loco babulia dijo:


> Yo tradeo ZIM habitualmente entre otros pero la tengo en cuarentena hasta el 27 de julio que creo que acaba el lockup.



Lockup?


----------



## CMarlow (22 Jul 2021)

Los precios elevados en containers van para largo. Noticia super bullish para los lessors y aún más para los liners, como ZIM!






Shipping container rates to remain elevated into 2022 as US demand outpaces capacity | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide


Shipping container rates have spiked by as much as three or four times since the onset of the pandemic and are likely to remain elevated beyond the Lunar New Year in 2022 as the global demand for goods continues to outpace available capacity. And even when the demand starts to ease, participants...




www.hellenicshippingnews.com


----------



## jjh (22 Jul 2021)

Los FFA siguen empujando fuerte, especialmente en los Capes.


----------



## CMarlow (22 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Los FFA siguen empujando fuerte, especialmente en los Capes.



Agosto a noviembre son tradicionalmente los meses más fuertes del año. Solo nos queda subir.


----------



## el loco babulia (22 Jul 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Lockup?



Lockup es un veto de venta de acciones, su duracion es de 6 meses despues del IPO, desde este hasta pasamos 6 meses insiders y inversores no estan autorizados a vender, son unos 14 millones de acciones que el 27 estara disponibles para vender.
Danaos y deutsche bank que por ejemplo dicen que no van a vender, tienen como la mitad del IPO, pero que raro seria que al precio que salieron y al precio que estan esos dias el precio de la accion no se "desplomara" por otro lado los earning estan a la vuelta de la esquina y van a ser bestiales más el dividendo. Para largo da igual pero para tradearla yo lo veo riesgoso entorno a esos días.


----------



## Value (22 Jul 2021)

el loco babulia dijo:


> Lockup es un veto de venta de acciones, su duracion es de 6 meses despues del IPO, desde este hasta pasamos 6 meses insiders y inversores no estan autorizados a vender, son unos 14 millones de acciones que el 27 estara disponibles para vender.
> Danaos y deutsche bank que por ejemplo dicen que no van a vender, tienen como la mitad del IPO, pero que raro seria que al precio que salieron y al precio que estan esos dias el precio de la accion no se "desplomara" por otro lado los earning estan a la vuelta de la esquina y van a ser bestiales más el dividendo. Para largo da igual pero para tradearla yo lo veo riesgoso entorno a esos días.



Estás desactualizado, Danaos, el DB y estos ya vendieron una parte a 40$ hace unas semanas. Firmaron otro lock up de ¿90? dias creo... asiq ese "miedo" ya no existe.

La que no sé si podrá venmder algo es Kenon, pero vamos... espero unos resultados record + una mejora grande del guidance (otra más) para los resultados de dentro de unas semanas.


----------



## el loco babulia (22 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Estás desactualizado, Danaos, el DB y estos ya vendieron una parte a 40$ hace unas semanas. Firmaron otro lock up de ¿90? dias creo... asiq ese "miedo" ya no existe.
> 
> La que no sé si podrá venmder algo es Kenon, pero vamos... espero unos resultados record + una mejora grande del guidance (otra más) para los resultados de dentro de unas semanas.



Gracias por la info!!!


----------



## Membroza (22 Jul 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (22 Jul 2021)

Poco ha durado la tregua...


----------



## CMarlow (22 Jul 2021)

El New Contex sube un 2,5% en 2 días. Mañana el Harpex seguirá escalando sobre máximos históricos.





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## Value (22 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El New Contex sube un 2,5% en 2 días. Mañana el Harpex seguirá escalando sobre máximos históricos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que a este ritmo tenemos el Harpex a 4000 en 2/3 semanas ( Los anteriores máximos históricos estaban en torno a los 2000 creo recordar)


----------



## Mascarieri (22 Jul 2021)

Nmm es capaz de perder todo lo que ganó ayer


----------



## Witosev (22 Jul 2021)

Ojo, parece que no somos unos cuantos cuñados españoles los únicos que estamos viendo como inaceptables las decisiones de la Charo

Muy positivo que empiecen a poner los focos en el capital allocation de Charo. Si se ve amenazada se cortará un poco al menos.
------------------------

*MRMP Crosses 5% Threshold; Files 13D; Sends Letter to Navios Maritime Partners L.P.*


*NEW YORK, July 22, 2021*--(BUSINESS WIRE)--MRMP-Managers LLC ("MRMP"), announced today that it has transmitted a letter to Navios Maritime Partners L.P. (the "Company") (NYSE: NMM) sharing urgent and serious concerns regarding the current management and direction of the Company.
Ned Sherwood of MRMP commented, "Our group has had over thirty years of success investing in various companies that are operated by experienced multi-generation families. Angeliki Frangou is a member of a shipping family that spans generations. We are confident in her ability to manage NMM’s fleet of approximately 95 dry bulk and containerships. However, we have been confused by some of her recent financial decisions – decisions which seem imprudent and illogical – that run counter to sound business principles.
While we are only holders of LP interests in NMM, we have serious concerns regarding Angeliki’s decisions that seem designed to benefit other entities in the Navios group. We believe these decisions run counter to her duty as Chairman & CEO of NMM.
Therefore, we suggest in our letter that Angeliki and the GP implement the following policies that will benefit the unit holders of NMM and assure that we are not treated as second class holders. Set forth below is a summary of the points raised in our letter:

NMM cease all ATM LP equity issuance at values less than 85% of a reasonable estimate of fleet value. In fact, NMM should begin LP share buybacks in order to take advantage of the current discounted price.
If NMM continues to trade at approximately 50% or less of market value, the GP should endeavor to sell ships from their fleet to realize proceeds closer to the 100% of market value and pay down debt, buyback LP interests or distribute proceeds to LP holders.
In our opinion, the current debt level at NMM is reasonable (if not below the norm) versus comparable companies, therefore, NMM’s GP and management should set a distribution percentage of no less than 75% of estimated annual free cash flow. MLP’s are supposed to distribute the bulk of their free cash flow to LP holders, and Angeliki Frangou’s erratic policies and reluctance to distribute cash lead to uncertainty and discounted equity valuations.
Given the curious behavior and policies of Angeliki Frangou as GP, we believe an independent investigation should be undertaken to determine whether the GP’s actions are in any way due to conflicts of interest with other related entities. The investigation also should review ship management contracts and compare rates against other ship management entities.
We hope that Angeliki Frangou takes our suggestions seriously and follows them, as we are certain that most shareholders would welcome fair and equitable treatment that benefits NMM only and not its affiliates."
As required by applicable Securities and Exchange Commission rules, Ned Sherwood, MRMP and others filed a Schedule 13D report, disclosing their aggregate 5.8% ownership stake in the LP interests of NMM.
*Cautionary Statement Regarding Forward-Looking Statements*
This press release and MRMP’s letter to NMM (attached as an exhibit to the Schedule 13D filed today) contain forward-looking statements. All statements that are not clearly historical in nature or that necessarily depend on future events are forward-looking, and the words "anticipate," "believe," "expect," "estimate," "plan," and similar expressions are generally intended to identify forward-looking statements. These statements are based on the current expectations of MRMP and its affiliates and currently available information. They are not guarantees of future performance, involve certain risks and uncertainties that are difficult to predict, and are based upon assumptions as to future events that may not prove to be accurate. Accordingly, readers should not place undue reliance on forward looking information. MRMP and its affiliates do not assume any obligation to update any forward-looking statements contained in this press release, except as required by applicable law.
View source version on businesswire.com: Business Wire
*Contacts*
Ned L. Sherwood
(772) 257-6658
nsherwood@zsfundlp.com


----------



## Value (22 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Ojo, parece que no somos unos cuantos cuñados españoles los únicos que estamos viendo como inaceptables las decisiones de la Charo
> 
> Muy positivo que empiecen a poner los focos en el capital allocation de Charo. Si se ve amenazada se cortará un poco al menos.
> ------------------------
> ...



No sé si fiarme de nuestro "SALVADOR" el bueno de Ned Sherwood, habrá que mirar su estilo de inversión...


----------



## NeoSetrakso (22 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Nmm es capaz de perder todo lo que ganó ayer



Ya vuelve a estar en verde. 

Un poco de tranquilidad, que ayer los barcos subieron casi todos entre 5 y 10%. Que baje algo es normal. Además hoy los "reopening stocks" donde meten los barcos están bajando en favor de las tecnológicas.


----------



## Mascarieri (22 Jul 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Ya vuelve a estar en verde.
> 
> Un poco de tranquilidad, que ayer los barcos subieron casi todos entre 5 y 10%. Que baje algo es normal. Además hoy los "reopening stocks" donde meten los barcos están bajando en favor de las tecnológicas.



Lo he puesto cuando iba perdiendo más de un 4

de todas formas es por hablar eh que esta es de las pocas que llevo a medio largo


----------



## NeoSetrakso (22 Jul 2021)

El PDF



https://seekingalpha.com/filings/pdf/15104977


----------



## CMarlow (22 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Ojo, parece que no somos unos cuantos cuñados españoles los únicos que estamos viendo como inaceptables las decisiones de la Charo
> 
> Muy positivo que empiecen a poner los focos en el capital allocation de Charo. Si se ve amenazada se cortará un poco al menos.
> ------------------------
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo solo con el punto 1. El resto de puntos me parecen una pataleta de un inversor que quiere ganar dinero rapidito y largarse cuanto antes, mientras que, como es lógico, AF dirige NMM pensando en el largo plazo.


----------



## Membroza (22 Jul 2021)

Tenemos la dirección de AF.

A lo mejor alguien podría mandar una carta de parte de los burbujeros.



> Ms. Angeliki Frang
> Navios Maritime Partners L.
> 7 Avenue de Grande Bretagne, Office 11
> Monte Carlo, MC 98000 Monaco



Podría ser una medida de presión, pero hay que hacerlo bien, que no sea muy paco la carta.


----------



## CMarlow (22 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Tenemos la dirección de AF.
> 
> A lo mejor alguien podría mandar una carta de parte de los burbujeros.
> 
> ...



Una carta para decir qué exactamente?

Si es para pedir que no haga más AK y que dedique parte del cash flow a buybacks, me parece bien.


----------



## CMarlow (22 Jul 2021)

Calculamos cuántas acciones tenemos entre todos? Poned las que tenéis solo a largo plazo, no para tradear.

Yo tengo 12.500


----------



## Cormac (22 Jul 2021)

A largo plazo 1000
Actualmente tengo unas cuantas mas, pero esas son las que tengo a largo.


----------



## Membroza (23 Jul 2021)

Joder, vaya carteras gastais. Yo 100.

Si @CMarlow , para que haga eso. Tampoco pedirle lo imposible ni ingerirse demasiado en su gestión.


----------



## Wunderbarez (23 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Calculamos cuántas acciones tenemos entre todos? Poned las que tenéis solo a largo plazo, no para tradear.
> 
> Yo tengo 12.500



Lo siento, no me he podido resistir a citarlo, porque es que he flipado en colores. ¿12500 acciones?  Eso que tienes no es una cartera, tu ya tienes un fondo de inversión. 

PD: Nunca he escrito en esto hilo, pero lo vengo leyendo desde hace tiempo, y de hecho aproveché las rebajas de la semana pasada para entrar en Textainer, Triton, Danaos, NMM y Eagle (Hasta ahora no llevaba nada de barcos en mi cartera). La parte mala es que lo hice el lunes, así que aún me comí mas bajadas.
PD2: En cuanto a número de acciones, soy un himbersor paco, así que no hace falta ni que pongo el número, tengo aún menos que el forero que ha escrito encima de mi. Pero vamos, que os apoyo a muerte con lo de que la griega se ponga a recomprar XD.

Un saludo y buen foro.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Jul 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> Lo siento, no me he podido resistir a citarlo, porque es que he flipado en colores. ¿12500 acciones?  Eso que tienes no es una cartera, tu ya tienes un fondo de inversión.



Bueno, no tanto como un fondo  NMM es la posición que más pesa en mi cartera con deferencia, así que es normal que tenga muchas.


----------



## anonimocobarde (23 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Joder, vaya carteras gastais. Yo 100.
> 
> Si @CMarlow , para que haga eso. Tampoco pedirle lo imposible ni ingerirse demasiado en su gestión.



Yo 15


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Calculamos cuántas acciones tenemos entre todos? Poned las que tenéis solo a largo plazo, no para tradear.
> 
> Yo tengo 12.500



400 por aquí


----------



## Crazy1 (23 Jul 2021)

450 por aca


----------



## Mesmer (23 Jul 2021)

Uno por aquí posee 300 títulos de nmm


----------



## morgat (23 Jul 2021)

Otro humilde de 100


----------



## lodero (23 Jul 2021)

Un wannabe con 90 NMM


----------



## Pepotin (23 Jul 2021)

125...


----------



## Minadeperro (23 Jul 2021)

200 en tres cargas distintas.

De momento CMarlow lleva más que todo el foro junto.


----------



## juanmas (23 Jul 2021)

Las tarifas de los capes están cogiendo momentum. Si los FFA se mantienen en torno a 36000$ en Q4, Bulkers 2020 puede finalizar el año con un dividendo muy cercano al 24%.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Jul 2021)

180 en una par de cargas

Seguimos holdeando


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> 200 en tres cargas distintas.
> 
> De momento CMarlow lleva más que todo el foro junto.



Espera que falta @Witosev que es el que me metió esta droga dentro


----------



## bandro (23 Jul 2021)

Ojo! Presentación de resultados de NMM el 27 de Julio




Press release


----------



## CMarlow (23 Jul 2021)

bandro dijo:


> Ojo! Presentación de resultados de NMM el 27 de Julio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 721783
> 
> ...



Muy bien. Buena señal que vuelvan a presentar resultados relativamente pronto. A ver si sirven de revulsivo a la cotización.... si AF no saca otro ATM!!


----------



## Witosev (23 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Espera que falta @Witosev que es el que me metió esta droga dentro



Yo voy con 10.000 colega


----------



## Witosev (23 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Muy bien. Buena señal que vuelvan a presentar resultados relativamente pronto. A ver si sirven de revulsivo a la cotización.... si AF no saca otro ATM!!



Grande Charo siendo la primera en presentar y portándose como la niña buena de la clase 
Muchas ganas de estos resultados porque van a ser bueno y además llevan asociados ver todo el movimiento de flota, que me imagino no será poco.

----------------------------

En relación a la carta del activista no soy gilipollas y se que no va a cambiar la orientación de Charo. Pero si sirve para que se corte un poco en cuanto a lanzar ATMs y le preocupe cuidar algo al accionista, aunque sea para tenerlo callado, por ejemplo mandando un mensaje un poco más positivo hacia la importancia del accionista, es lo que ganamos.

Como dije hace unos días, al final a ella le interesa poder levantar capital en el mercado y para ello le interesa tener la confianza de los accionistas. Estar con descuentos del 50-70% sobre "peers" para ella no tiene nada de positivo, todo lo contrario. Eso implica que levanta un 50% menos de capital que sus colegas de la industria. A ver si teniendo en cuenta esto busca una posición intermedia donde, defendiendo sus intereses, no nos despluma tan vilmente.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Como dije hace unos días, al final a ella le interesa poder levantar capital en el mercado y para ello le interesa tener la confianza de los accionistas. Estar con descuentos del 50-70% sobre "peers" para ella no tiene nada de positivo, todo lo contrario. Eso implica que levanta un 50% menos de capital que sus colegas de la industria. A ver si teniendo en cuenta esto busca una posición intermedia donde, defendiendo sus intereses, no nos despluma tan vilmente.



Bueno, levantar levanta lo mismo, lo que pasa es que a base de una mayor dilución. De hecho hasta le debe ser mucho más fácil levantar capital a P/NAV 0,3 que si estuviese a P/NAV 0,8 por aquello del descuento tan brutal.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Jul 2021)

Aparece la noticia en medios del sector. Seguro que no le debe sentar nada bien a AF









Angeliki Frangou accused of conflict of interest by disgruntled Navios investor - Splash247


A disgruntled activist investor has filed a complaint with the US Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) against Navios Maritime Partners and its CEO Angeliki Frangou. MRMP-Managers, which has a 5.8% ownership stake in the LP interests of NMM, has voiced serious concerns regarding the current...




splash247.com


----------



## Witosev (23 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Bueno, levantar levanta lo mismo, lo que pasa es que a base de una mayor dilución. De hecho hasta le debe ser mucho más fácil levantar capital a P/NAV 0,3 que si estuviese a P/NAV 0,8 por aquello del descuento tan brutal.



A largo plazo no. En un momento determinado si. Pero imagínate que tras este viene otro. Las bajadas cada vez serán mayores y la capacidad de recaudación menor. Si el mercado no te cree a largo plazo recaudas menos. 
¿O no crees que el último ATM ya les ha costado filtrarlo con la debilidad de la cotización? Imagínate que antes de hacerlo, salen y dan un mensaje optimista y agresivo pero comunicando el gran rendimiento que va a tener para el accionista: hubiese sido mucho más fácil para ellos colocar las acciones, recaudando de manera más rápida. Cuanto más bajo, más papel tienes que vender. 

Otro tema importante para la reunión de resultados es saber cuantas acciones hay en circulación....que es triste que en 2021 no se sepa en linea.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> A largo plazo no. En un momento determinado si. Pero imagínate que tras este viene otro. Las bajadas cada vez serán mayores y la capacidad de recaudación menor. Si el mercado no te cree a largo plazo recaudas menos.
> ¿O no crees que el último ATM ya les ha costado filtrarlo con la debilidad de la cotización? Imagínate que antes de hacerlo, salen y dan un mensaje optimista y agresivo pero comunicando el gran rendimiento que va a tener para el accionista: hubiese sido mucho más fácil para ellos colocar las acciones, recaudando de manera más rápida. Cuanto más bajo, más papel tienes que vender.
> 
> Otro tema importante para la reunión de resultados es saber cuantas acciones hay en circulación....que es triste que en 2021 no se sepa en linea.



Sí, claro, si pierde toda credibilidad no le será fácil colocar más acciones. Pero al ser ATM la colocación se hace en mercado abierto, por lo que no hay que negociar con ninguna contraparte (institucional) específico. Y tienes toda la razón con que las cosas se podrían haber hecho mucho mejor a nivel comunicación. A ver qué nos espera en las próximas semanas. Si anuncia otro ATM, la acción se hunde!


----------



## Noctis (23 Jul 2021)

Yo llevo 276 acciones


----------



## CMarlow (23 Jul 2021)

El BDY sube un 3,1% hoy, en zona de máximos de 11 años, el Harpex sube un 3,9% en la semana (menos de lo que esperaba, pero sube) y un 30,6% en 4 semanas, los FFA de dry bulk al alza, con un backwardation importante, los índices americanos subiendo hoy... y el sector marítimo bajando, con DAC dejándose un 5%. Es curioso... por no decir otra cosa.


----------



## zeddar (23 Jul 2021)

Yo llevo 1300 acciones (compradas en dos paquetes, el primero a 19usd y el segundo a 23usd), que se van a vender o a +70usd o bien a 10usd, porque no le veo término medio a esta acción.

El riesgo grave está en que haya alguna historia rara por parte de la dirección (recordemos que por el tipo de sociedad no tenemos derecho a voto y Angeliki puede de una manera bastante sencilla hacer lo que le de la gana), si eso no ocurre (que es lo que espero, más que en algún momento le pueda regalar algo de dinero al holding o a alguna otra sociedad del grupo). Con los rates actuales a la que empiecen a presentar BPAs de 4,5,6usd por quarter vamos a despegar bien, solo con que ponga un dividendo del 20%-30% del cash flow, ya implicaría rendimientos muy buenos.

Es la tercera posición de la cartera con el 10% (solo por detrás del oro y Logista).


----------



## Hastur (23 Jul 2021)

Los BPA se calculan dividiendo entre el numero de acciones. Si nadie sabe cuantos son pues ya me dirás como podemos analizar nada.....

La charo los tiene mas grandes que esos accionistas ingenuos.......esperemos lo mejor pero estemos preparados para lo peor.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Jul 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Los BPA se calculan dividiendo entre el numero de acciones. Si nadie sabe cuantos son pues ya me dirás como podemos analizar nada.....
> 
> La charo los tiene mas grandes que esos accionistas ingenuos.......esperemos lo mejor pero estemos preparados para lo peor.



Deben sacar un comunicado a la SEC acerca del último ATM como 1 semana después de presentar resultados. Dentro de entre 9 y 14 días desde hoy. Ahí sabremos qué han hecho, si no comunican nada en el call, que no creo que lo hagan.


----------



## Witosev (23 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Deben sacar un comunicado a la SEC acerca del último ATM como 1 semana después de presentar resultados. Dentro de entre 9 y 14 días desde hoy. Ahí sabremos qué han hecho, si no comunican nada en el call, que no creo que lo hagan.



En la presentación de resultados siempre poner el beneficio/ebitda por acción. Ahí informarán las acciones a 30/6/2021


----------



## NeoSetrakso (23 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El BDY sube un 3,1% hoy, en zona de máximos de 11 años, el Harpex sube un 3,9% en la semana (menos de lo que esperaba, pero sube) y un 30,6% en 4 semanas, los FFA de dry bulk al alza, con un backwardation importante, los índices americanos subiendo hoy... y el sector marítimo bajando, con DAC dejándose un 5%. Es curioso... por no decir otra cosa.



Hoy están bajando los reopening stocks otra vez.

En estas últimas semanas los barcos se han desligado bastante de esos índices. Suben y bajan al ritmo de las acciones "sin COVID" (aerolíneas, cruceros, turismo, retail).


----------



## CMarlow (23 Jul 2021)

Por ahora llevamos 27.036 acciones. Calculando así a ojo, sobre 26M de acciones es un 0,104%. No sé si nos harán mucho caso...

CMarlow 12.500
Cormac 1.000
Membroza 100
Anonimocobarde 15
Marcarieri 400
Crazy1 450
Mesmer 300
Morgat 100
Lodero 90
Pepotin 125
Minadeperro 200
Harrymorgan 180
Witosev 10.000
Noctis 276
Zeddar 1.300


----------



## Witosev (23 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Por ahora llevamos 27.036 acciones. Calculando así a ojo, sobre 26M de acciones es un 0,104%. No sé si nos harán mucho caso...
> 
> CMarlow 12.500
> Cormac 1.000
> ...



Nada, olvídate. Gabriel maneja en el fondo un 1%.


----------



## Hastur (23 Jul 2021)

1000 por aqui


----------



## Halfredico (23 Jul 2021)

270 aquí.


----------



## nitro` (23 Jul 2021)

330 por aqui.

Pero vamos, no llegamos ni de cona.


----------



## Minadeperro (23 Jul 2021)

La carta se envía con copia de nuestros avatares por favor.


----------



## DaríoRN (23 Jul 2021)

160 aquí


----------



## colorao (23 Jul 2021)

168 por aqui, me gustaría muchas más, pero donde no hay más liquidez, no se puede.


----------



## Hombredepaja (23 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, claro, si pierde toda credibilidad no le será fácil colocar más acciones. Pero al ser ATM la colocación se hace en mercado abierto, por lo que no hay que negociar con ninguna contraparte (institucional) específico. Y tienes toda la razón con que las cosas se podrían haber hecho mucho mejor a nivel comunicación. A ver qué nos espera en las próximas semanas. Si anuncia otro ATM, la acción se hunde!



Yo creo que todavía no han sido capaces de colocar los $110M del ATM vigente.


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Jul 2021)

Vaya guano en los barcos hoy señores


----------



## leotent (23 Jul 2021)

Aqui 220


----------



## Value (23 Jul 2021)

Si alguién quiere venirse a hablar un ratito de barquitos justo ahora que se pase por aquí:


----------



## Bijouk (24 Jul 2021)

1200 por aquí


----------



## Membroza (24 Jul 2021)

A lo mejor tendremos el 0,1% de la empresa, pero no podemos subestimar la voz que tenemos, que me parece que es mucho mayor que esa cifra.
Ya que si hacemos pública la carta enviándola también a los medios, no solamente se va a quedar entre AF y nosotros, sino que lo va a leer más gente.

Antes los peces gordos se reían de los minoristas, pero por lo que pasó con GME ha puesto nerviosos a muchos, viendo que un solo foro ha podido poner de patas arriba el mercado y a los hedge funds.

Yo propongo que le demos estos earnings un voto de confianza, y si vemos que nos sigue dando por culo, mandarle la carta a ella y a todos los medios. La carta con avatares y nicks, claro


----------



## Mascarieri (24 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> A lo mejor tendremos el 0,1% de la empresa, pero no podemos subestimar la voz que tenemos, que me parece que es mucho mayor que esa cifra.
> Ya que si hacemos pública la carta enviándola también a los medios, no solamente se va a quedar entre AF y nosotros, sino que lo va a leer más gente.
> 
> Antes los peces gordos se reían de los minoristas, pero por lo que pasó con GME ha puesto nerviosos a muchos, viendo que un solo foro ha podido poner de patas arriba el mercado y a los hedge funds.
> ...



también puede ser que esto se vea como miedo de los inversores y haga atraer a menos y se nos vaya aún más al guano

casualidad que haya bajado otra vez después de la carta de ese señor ??


----------



## feuerradder (24 Jul 2021)

Yo tengo 260 humildes acciones xd


----------



## fedewick (24 Jul 2021)

220 por aquí


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> A lo mejor tendremos el 0,1% de la empresa, pero no podemos subestimar la voz que tenemos, que me parece que es mucho mayor que esa cifra.
> Ya que si hacemos pública la carta enviándola también a los medios, no solamente se va a quedar entre AF y nosotros, sino que lo va a leer más gente.
> 
> Antes los peces gordos se reían de los minoristas, pero por lo que pasó con GME ha puesto nerviosos a muchos, viendo que un solo foro ha podido poner de patas arriba el mercado y a los hedge funds.
> ...



Eso, y como no nos trate bien vendo mis quince acciones a mercado y le hundo la cotización.


----------



## pandiella (24 Jul 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> A lo mejor tendremos el 0,1% de la empresa, pero no podemos subestimar la voz que tenemos, que me parece que es mucho mayor que esa cifra.
> Ya que si hacemos pública la carta enviándola también a los medios, no solamente se va a quedar entre AF y nosotros, sino que lo va a leer más gente.
> 
> Antes los peces gordos se reían de los minoristas, pero por lo que pasó con GME ha puesto nerviosos a muchos, viendo que un solo foro ha podido poner de patas arriba el mercado y a los hedge funds.
> ...



no serás un comunista?

CMarlow 12.500
Cormac 1.000
Membroza 100
Anonimocobarde 15
Marcarieri 400
Crazy1 450
Mesmer 300
Morgat 100
Lodero 90
Pepotin 125
Minadeperro 200
Harrymorgan 180
Witosev 10.000
Noctis 276
Zeddar 1.300


----------



## Value (24 Jul 2021)

Es casi imposible poder quitarle el GP a Angeliki, se necesitaría una votación y tener más de un 66,6% de votos a favor. Es una verdadera quimera... 

Peeeero, a fin de cuentas hacer un poco de ruido nunca esta mal. Los principales medios de información del sector se han hecho eco del tema:









Navios investor concerned with CEO, wants investigation


Activist investing group MRMP-Managers LLC has a 5.8% ownership stake in Navios Maritime Partners and recently sent a letter to CEO Angeliki Frangou about their concerns with...




seekingalpha.com












Angeliki Frangou accused of conflict of interest by disgruntled Navios investor - Splash247


A disgruntled activist investor has filed a complaint with the US Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) against Navios Maritime Partners and its CEO Angeliki Frangou. MRMP-Managers, which has a 5.8% ownership stake in the LP interests of NMM, has voiced serious concerns regarding the current...




splash247.com












Activist Navios Partners investor criticises Frangou's 'illogical' decisions | TradeWinds


MRMP-Managers questions chief executive for selling undervalued shares while buying assets at full price




www.tradewindsnews.com


----------



## CMarlow (24 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Es casi imposible poder quitarle el GP a Angeliki, se necesitaría una votación y tener más de un 66,6% de votos a favor. Es una verdadera quimera...
> 
> Peeeero, a fin de cuentas hacer un poco de ruido nunca esta mal. Los principales medios de información del sector se han hecho eco del tema:
> 
> ...



Yo no estoy seguro de que todo ese ruido y publicidad negativa sea beneficioso para la cotización. Es muy posible que asuste a los inversores que están considerando tomar posiciones, más que atraerles. Sobre todo porque yo considero que solo tiene razón en 1 de las 4 reivindicaciones que hace, como ya comenté antes.


----------



## Value (24 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo no estoy seguro de que todo ese ruido y publicidad negativa sea beneficioso para la cotización. Es muy posible que asuste a los inversores que están considerando tomar posiciones, más que atraerles. Sobre todo porque yo considero que solo tiene razón en 1 de las 4 reivindicaciones que hace, como ya comenté antes.



Lo vemos diferente entonces, para mi cualquier cosa que haga que Angeliki tenga q tener cuidado para "robarnos" es bueno. De las cosas que pide, para mi las 3 primeras son muy razonables, la 4ta un triplazo que tampoco creo q sea cierto.

1. No ATM si no estamos por encima de 0,85 P/NAV
2. Si cotiza por debajo de 0,50 P/NAV vender barcos para recomprar acciones (Vendes barcos a 1 P/NAV y recompras a 0,50 P/NAV, es un chollo)
3. El tema de la deuda es cierto, respecto a peers es top1/2 de menos apalancamiento. Y también las estructuras MLP suelen estrar creadas para repartir gran parte de sus beneficios en forma de divis.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Lo vemos diferente entonces, para mi cualquier cosa que haga que Angeliki tenga q tener cuidado para "robarnos" es bueno. De las cosas que pide, para mi las 3 primeras son muy razonables, la 4ta un triplazo que tampoco creo q sea cierto.
> 
> 1. No ATM si no estamos por encima de 0,85 P/NAV
> 2. Si cotiza por debajo de 0,50 P/NAV vender barcos para recomprar acciones (Vendes barcos a 1 P/NAV y recompras a 0,50 P/NAV, es un chollo)
> ...



Hombre, si todo el argumento se basa en el superciclo de bulkers, no veo lógico vender barcos ni distribuir el 75% de los beneficios en este momento, sino seguir ampliando la flota. Eso sí, sin sacar acciones nuevas al mercado. Por eso solo considero que el punto 1 tiene sentido.

AF mira la empresa a largo plazo, como es lógico, mientras que lo que hace este inversor es tratar de sacar un beneficio rápido y pasar a otra cosa. Por eso para él tiene sentido vender barcos!

Pero si sirve para que AF deje bien clarito que no va a hacer más ATMs, bienvenido sea.


----------



## austral (25 Jul 2021)

NMM
En 23$, que lejos se ven los 30$, 2 meses llevamos por debajo de esa cota......y pensar que a comienzos de Mayo estaba en los 35$.
Capaz de volver a los 9$ de comienzos de Enero.
Que ruina.
¿Alguna noticia que pueda llegar en el corto/medio plazo que pueda levantar a este muerto?


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jul 2021)

Bueno que sepáis que hoy en el directo de Momentum traemos un análisis a fondo de NMM por parte de @Value 

Imagino que a muchos os interesará verlo. Luego responderemos preguntas como siempre


----------



## Mascarieri (25 Jul 2021)

austral dijo:


> NMM
> En 23$, que lejos se ven los 30$, 2 meses llevamos por debajo de esa cota......y pensar que a comienzos de Mayo estaba en los 35$.
> Capaz de volver a los 9$ de comienzos de Enero.
> Que ruina.
> ¿Alguna noticia que pueda llegar en el corto/medio plazo que pueda levantar a este muerto?



Earnings brutales y algún speech bueno de María ángeles


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jul 2021)

Bueno al final se nos echó el tiempo encima y no pudimos sacar el análisis de NMM, pero creo que quedó una conversación brutal de barquitos


----------



## Value (25 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hombre, si todo el argumento se basa en el superciclo de bulkers, no veo lógico vender barcos ni distribuir el 75% de los beneficios en este momento, sino seguir ampliando la flota. Eso sí, sin sacar acciones nuevas al mercado. Por eso solo considero que el punto 1 tiene sentido.
> 
> AF mira la empresa a largo plazo, como es lógico, mientras que lo que hace este inversor es tratar de sacar un beneficio rápido y pasar a otra cosa. Por eso para él tiene sentido vender barcos!
> 
> Pero si sirve para que AF deje bien clarito que no va a hacer más ATMs, bienvenido sea.



Yo veo MÁS LÓGICO repartir todo el CF (como hace 2020B) que hacer ATMs a 0,30 NAV. Y a largo plazo también es mucho más razonable recomprar tu empresa a 0,30NAV que diluir.

Es la forma más FÁCIL y SENCILLA de que el negocio vaya a mejor. El problema viene cuando tu prioridad no es NMM, si no mantener el resto del imperio a flote (de aquí la indirecta que le lanza el bueno de NED en el punto 4). Que el GP tiene que buscar lo mejor para NMM, no para NM ni NNA.

A ver q se cuenta el martes nuestra Griega, lo mismo se marca un AK, que compra NM, que lanza un plan de recompras!!


----------



## CMarlow (25 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo veo MÁS LÓGICO repartir todo el CF (como hace 2020B) que hacer ATMs a 0,30 NAV. Y a largo plazo también es mucho más razonable recomprar tu empresa a 0,30NAV que diluir.
> 
> Es la forma más FÁCIL y SENCILLA de que el negocio vaya a mejor. El problema viene cuando tu prioridad no es NMM, si no mantener el resto del imperio a flote (de aquí la indirecta que le lanza el bueno de NED en el punto 4). Que el GP tiene que buscar lo mejor para NMM, no para NM ni NNA.
> 
> A ver q se cuenta el martes nuestra Griega, lo mismo se marca un AK, que compra NM, que lanza un plan de recompras!!



Es que yo no veo lógico ni repartir todo el CF en estos momentos ni sacar acciones nuevas al mercado. Ninguna de las 2 opciones me parece la acertada. Por eso solo veo correcto el primer punto, como ya he comentado anteriormente.

El negocio no va a ir a mejor si repartes todo el CF en estos momentos. Irá bien, pero desde la perspectiva del largo plazo (los próximos 3 o 4 años) lo mejor es reforzar y modernizar la flota.

Y el punto 4... bueno, por el momento son meras especulaciones sin fundamento. Sí, NMM ha comprado barcos a NM, pero ha comprado barcos buenos a un precio de mercado correcto. Nada de asaltar la caja de NMM para favorecer a NM.

Creo que no hay que dejarse llevar por las pasiones y mantener la cabeza fría. Por ahora, salvo los ATM, todo correcto.


----------



## Membroza (26 Jul 2021)




----------



## Hastur (26 Jul 2021)

Bueno arrancamos a ver como se da la semana....promete movida al menos


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (26 Jul 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Por los foros de seeking alpha estaban hablando de unirse los accionistas para tomar medidas legales y exigir explicaciones a la ceo , no se si irán en serio.



Parece que alguien tiro para adelante . 








Angeliki Frangou accused of conflict of interest by disgruntled Navios investor - Splash247


A disgruntled activist investor has filed a complaint with the US Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) against Navios Maritime Partners and its CEO Angeliki Frangou. MRMP-Managers, which has a 5.8% ownership stake in the LP interests of NMM, has voiced serious concerns regarding the current...




splash247.com


----------



## Mascarieri (26 Jul 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Parece que alguien tiro para adelante .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tal
Vez me equivoque pero esto puede dañar gravemente a la acción por miedo 

está claro que no deberiamos mirarla en un tiempo


----------



## aism (26 Jul 2021)

pues hola a todos, mi primer mensaje en el foro despues de lleva meses leyendo.
coloboro con 350 titulos, y una opcion preferencial de ostion a la charo si siguen dando por saco.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (26 Jul 2021)

Le dais demasiadas vueltas a las cosas.

Todo se resume en la dicotomía entre "reopening stocks" (es decir, las empresas que fueron más perjudicadas durante los confinamientos, tipo aerolíneas) y las FAANG (las más beneficiadas durante el COVID). Y ya se ha visto por activa y por pasiva que los barcos los meten en el primer grupo (aunque es discutible si eso debe de ser así). 

Esta semana va a ser crítica porque muchas empresas presentan resultados, entre otras Apple y Amazon. Y es el primer trimestre que se compara con el COVID en 2020. 

Yo sospecho que estos primeros días las FAANG van a subir porque siempre lo suelen hacer antes de resultados, y eso va a hacer bajar los "reopening" y los barcos (y hoy los capes bajan). Y cuando saquen los resultados los fondos venden las FAANG. 

El quid será ver qué pasa cuando presenten resultados. Si los inversores se han "cansado" de las FAANG y vuelven a las acciones tradicionales, eso va a beneficiar a los barcos. Si sigue la FAANG-mania eso va a perjudicar a los barcos y acciones tipo aerolíneas o turismo. 

NMM tiene el añadido de la gestión de esta mujer y el ATM.


----------



## Mascarieri (26 Jul 2021)

Pre de charo muy bien 
Pre de Eglé y dac maaaaal

Mi augurio es que nmm acaba en rojo y Eglé y dac en verde


----------



## Mascarieri (26 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pre de charo muy bien
> Pre de Eglé y dac maaaaal
> 
> Mi augurio es que nmm acaba en rojo y Eglé y dac en verde



Corrijo nmm en rojo ya


----------



## Bijouk (26 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Corrijo nmm en rojo ya



Da igual cuando leas esto.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pre de charo muy bien
> Pre de Eglé y dac maaaaal
> 
> Mi augurio es que nmm acaba en rojo y Eglé y dac en verde



A los pre no se les puede hacer mucho caso. Todo depende del volumen que se mueva. 1 sola acción puede ocasionar variaciones significativas.


----------



## Hastur (26 Jul 2021)

Ya calienta motores el sector ante la avalancha de resultados de Q2

Si es lista la charo, que creo que lo es, no va a alimentar esas cartas con anuncios raros . No creo que vaya tampoco a hablar de dividendos o recompras pero no nos va a joder....me la envaino mañana si eso


----------



## CMarlow (26 Jul 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Ya calienta motores el sector ante la avalancha de resultados de Q2
> 
> Si es lista la charo, que creo que lo es, no va a alimentar esas cartas con anuncios raros . No creo que vaya tampoco a hablar de dividendos o recompras pero no nos va a joder....me la envaino mañana si eso



Yo, lo único que espero es que diga que no va a hacer más ATM. Y si dice que el último ni siquiera se va a completar sería la guinda del pastel. Creo que si dece eso va a entrar mucho capital. Y las cosas van a empezar a ir a mejor. Y ya de cara al año que viene espero que veamos subida de dividendos y hasta recompras de acciones.


----------



## Mascarieri (26 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo, lo único que espero es que diga que no va a hacer más ATM. Y si dice que el último ni siquiera se va a completar sería la guinda del pastel. Creo que si dece eso va a entrar mucho capital. Y las cosas van a empezar a ir a mejor. Y ya de cara al año que viene espero que veamos subida de dividendos y hasta recompras de acciones.



Perdonar mi estupidez pero un ARN no es lo mismo que un offering verdad ?


----------



## CMarlow (26 Jul 2021)

Hoy vemos subidas de dry bulk con bajadas significativas de los FFAs. Eso muestra la desconexión que había entre los precios y los fundamentales.


----------



## Value (26 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo, lo único que espero es que diga que no va a hacer más ATM. Y si dice que el último ni siquiera se va a completar sería la guinda del pastel. Creo que si dece eso va a entrar mucho capital. Y las cosas van a empezar a ir a mejor. Y ya de cara al año que viene espero que veamos subida de dividendos y hasta recompras de acciones.



Esto que comentas aunque poco probable sinceramente lo veo posible.
Que aumente el dividendo diria que 0,1% de que ocurra
Programa de recompras diria que 1% de que lo ponga

Espero que diga lo mismo que en Q1, que somos optimistas con el ciclo de BULK y que vamos a seguir ampliando la flota (aunq sea para salvar a NM)


----------



## CMarlow (26 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Perdonar mi estupidez pero un ARN no es lo mismo que un offering verdad ?



Básicamente sí, es lo mismo: vender acciones nuevas. ATM significa at the market, y simplemente es que el emisor va sacando acciones nuevas y vendiéndolas al mercado abierto según considere oportuno. Puede ser todos los días, o de vez en cuando.


----------



## Witosev (26 Jul 2021)

Pero como va a anunciar recompras si tiene ATM en curso y está en plan growth a tope. Es imposible. 0% de opciones.

Sería un éxito que mañana dijera "no hay más ATMs" "con los recursos que vamos a generar nos llega para seguir ampliando la flota".


----------



## De0a100 (26 Jul 2021)

Los resultados de la griega son después de cierre mañana? Gracias


----------



## CMarlow (26 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Pero como va a anunciar recompras si tiene ATM en curso y está en plan growth a tope. Es imposible. 0% de opciones.
> 
> Sería un éxito que mañana dijera "no hay más ATMs" "con los recursos que vamos a generar nos llega para seguir ampliando la flota".



Mañana hay probabilidad 0 de que anuncie recompras. Yo lo veo de cara al año que viene.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Jul 2021)

De0a100 dijo:


> Los resultados de la griega son después de cierre mañana? Gracias



No, son antes de la apertura.


----------



## Keyless (26 Jul 2021)

¿Alguien sabe el porqué de la caída de ZIM hoy?


----------



## CMarlow (26 Jul 2021)

Este es el peligro de andar pidiendo investigaciones al management de NMM de forma pública: se crea mala prensa y se asusta a los inversores. Genial!! Y todo basado en puras y simples especulaciones sin fundamento. Que el ATM no es bueno, estamos de acuerdo, pero el resto... solo produce daño a la acción.









Navios Maritime Partners Stock: Selling Cheap For A Reason, Can Be A Value Trap (NYSE:NMM)


Navios Maritime Partners trades at a massive discount, given a forward P/E ratio of 1.8 times and a Price-to-Book Value ratio of 0.5 times.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## juanmas (26 Jul 2021)

La sesión se ha ido desinflando conforme avanza la jornada. No hay problema, noticia super bullish:

Jim Cramer "t's no longer the moment to own a shipping stock" hay que comprar como locos, se de buena tinta que Jim mea por barlovento.


----------



## Mascarieri (26 Jul 2021)

Si los earnings son buenos que ya dijo Gabriel que si... puede haber sell the news ?


----------



## Pepotin (26 Jul 2021)

Yo estoy tentado de ampliar algo antes del cierre, para lo bueno y lo malo. El que presenta primero puede ser el que mejor se comporte estos días, o el que peor aunque a esto ultimo ya estamos acostumbrados.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Si los earnings son buenos que ya dijo Gabriel que si... puede haber sell the news ?



Hoy he recobido un mail de Interactive Brokers anunciando los earnings de NMM de mañana y otorga un consensus EPS de 2,93. Superior a lo que calcula Nick en su modelo, y él suele acertar bastante, así que igual hasta nos comemos una bajada por un earnings miss!!


----------



## Witosev (26 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy he recobido un mail de Interactive Brokers anunciando los earnings de NMM de mañana y otorga un consensus EPS de 2,93. Superior a lo que calcula Nick en su modelo, y él suele acertar bastante, así que igual hasta nos comemos una bajada por un earnings miss!!



Estuve revisando cifras hoy.

EPS: Consenso 2,93-2,95 Nick 2,53
Revenues: Consenso 149 MM USDs Nick 149 MM USDs

Es decir el consenso de ingresos está en línea. La diferencia está en el EPS. Creo que viene dada por las acciones en circulación que consideran. Nick considera 26MM (por ATMs) y seguramente esos consensos de mercado son sobre la última cifra informada (20 MM).

El Net Income de Nick (para analizar el beneficio sin efecto impresora de Charo) es de 66 MM. Esta es la cifra a seguir, sacando extraordinarios. Ojo que en el Q1 hubo un efecto en el EPS muy fuerte por ajustes contables de la fusión (10 usds x share).


----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> La sesión se ha ido desinflando conforme avanza la jornada. No hay problema, noticia super bullish:
> 
> Jim Cramer "t's no longer the moment to own a shipping stock" hay que comprar como locos, se de buena tinta que Jim mea por barlovento.



Hay diversas formas de invertir que dan dinero si se hacen bien.

Hay quien invierte por growth.
Hay quien invierte por value.
Hay quien invierte por análisis técnico.
Hay quien hace lo contrario de lo que recomienda Cramer. Esta es la más fácil de todas.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Estuve revisando cifras hoy.
> 
> EPS: Consenso 2,93-2,95 Nick 2,53
> Revenues: Consenso 149 MM USDs Nick 149 MM USDs
> ...



Sí, es muy posible que sea por discrepancia de número de acciones, como indicas. Aunque IB da un consenso de revenues un pelín inferior al de Nick: 146 M.
Bueno, mañana vamos a la gloria o al infierno... suerte!


----------



## Value (27 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Estuve revisando cifras hoy.
> 
> EPS: Consenso 2,93-2,95 Nick 2,53
> Revenues: Consenso 149 MM USDs Nick 149 MM USDs
> ...



No jodas, pues yo hice mis paco-cálculos con 23M de acciones. Aunque bueno en la práctica si q podemos estar por encima de 26M con el último ATM de 110M funcionando....


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

Hay otro período de prueba gratuita en VIE. Ahora se pilla la época de resultados, así que es interesante.


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Como de acojonados estáis hoy con Charo ?


----------



## De0a100 (27 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Como de acojonados estáis hoy con Charo ?



Soy optimista, hoy la Charo se la saca y el mercado nos regala un +10.


----------



## aism (27 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Como de acojonados estáis hoy con Charo ?



Fire in the hole


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Como de acojonados estáis hoy con Charo ?



Yo trato de ponerme siempre en lo peor. Así, si hay noticias negativas ya estoy preparado mentalmente y si hay noticias positivas me llevo una alegría.


----------



## Halfredico (27 Jul 2021)

A qué hora dan resultados?


----------



## Pepotin (27 Jul 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> A qué hora dan resultados?



Antes de apertura, creo que a las 2:30


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Jul 2021)

Keyless dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe el porqué de la caída de ZIM hoy?



En un mensaje anterior decían que ayer acabó el "lock-up period" para la gente de dentro. 



Mascarieri dijo:


> Si los earnings son buenos que ya dijo Gabriel que si... puede haber sell the news ?



No veo por qué iba a haber un "sell the news". Sell the news es generalmente con acciones muy mediáticas tipo Amazon que hay mucha gente interesada, los fondos las calientan antes de resultados y venden tras la presentación para que se metan los FOMOs. Los barcos es un nicho.


----------



## zeddar (27 Jul 2021)

Tal y como se ha comportado Angeliki, lo único bueno que se puede esperar de hoy a parte de que los resultados estén en linea con lo esperado, es que anuncie que este será el último ATM (ya si dijese que no lo va a completar sería la bomba).


----------



## Halfredico (27 Jul 2021)

Ya están los resultados de NMM.

BPA 4,31
Ingresos: 152M


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Jul 2021)

http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com/files/nmm072721.pdf


----------



## nitro` (27 Jul 2021)

Vaya ostia le ha metido a la prevision de eps....

Ahora, a escucharla, teneis enlace para el webcast?


----------



## jjh (27 Jul 2021)

Gran noticia! Esta tarde tocará ver detalles con calma


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2021)

Ese beneficio por accion tiene pinta de estar dopado con las ventas de barcos que hizo en el trimestre


----------



## Halfredico (27 Jul 2021)

Nada de subida de dividendos. Gana en un trimestre casi 1/4 de su capitalización de mercado y la tía sigue a lo suyo. Qué hija de mil putas es.


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Ya están los resultados de NMM.
> 
> BPA 4,31
> Ingresos: 152M



Podeos explicarlo un poco para los Inútiles nuevos en barcos ?

es bueno o es malo como el yogulado?

vale ya lo he leído …ha roto los esquemas con 1,37 más

si esto no hace que vaya para arriba apaga y vamonos


----------



## Cuqui (27 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Podeos explicarlo un poco para los Inútiles nuevos en barcos ?
> 
> es bueno o es malo como el yogulado?
> 
> ...



Espera a ver y fijate en lo que ha dicho el capi, pero si los resultados son muy buenos.


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Espera a ver y fijate en lo que ha dicho el capi, pero si los resultados son muy buenos.



Os imagináis que algo así lo hace una que no sea de shipping ? La subida sería brutal … que los eps que veo los baten en 0,2 0,3 no en 1,37!!!


----------



## Value (27 Jul 2021)

Aquí tenéis la razón de esos >4$ de EPS, hay gente muy TOP en la comunidad de twitter. Aún así creo que ha batido al modelo de NICK.


----------



## jjh (27 Jul 2021)

La presentación ya está disponible en la web.


----------



## Cuqui (27 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Os imagináis que algo así lo hace una que no sea de shipping ? La subida sería brutal … que los eps que veo los baten en 0,2 0,3 no en 1,37!!!



El problema es que buena parte de la gente que ha empezado a invertir en los ultimos tiempos no se fija en balances, flujos y cuentas de resultados. Para muchos minoristas, ademas, no existimos. Ni saben que hay empresas de barquitos que cotizan.


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> El problema es que buena parte de la gente que ha empezado a invertir en los ultimos tiempos no se fija en balances, flujos y cuentas de resultados. Para muchos minoristas, ademas, no existimos. Ni saben que hay empresas de barquitos que cotizan.



Y que es un sector que no gusta

yo sobre todo soy de farmas porque es en lo que soy “experto” me metí en la basura de globus y la llevo al -57% y aún así me he metido en 3 más de barcos porque es un sector que me gusta … ahora mi peso de cartera tiene más barcos que farmas

como digo en forocoches estoy esperando que salga onlyfans a bolsa para tener el pack de barcos y putas (perdón por la broma mala)


----------



## Witosev (27 Jul 2021)

23 MM de acciones a 30 de junio y un BPA normalizado de 2,5. Esos son los datos más o menos. 

Los números en línea con lo esperado.

El tema es:
¿por que compran containers con entregas 2023/2024? y....
¿que mierda quieren hacer con la cantidad de cash que han levantado en tan poco tiempo? Tienen algo muy gordo entre manos. Por eso se han apurado con los ATM?


----------



## Witosev (27 Jul 2021)

Grande Charo. Leyendo la chuleta con ese acento inglés de la España profunda que empieza a estudiarlo con 50 años.
El audio de la conference es lamentable joder, parece que invertimos en una charcutería de barrio.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> 23 MM de acciones a 30 de junio y un BPA normalizado de 2,5. Esos son los datos más o menos.
> 
> Los números en línea con lo esperado.
> 
> ...



4,32 BPA ajustado, no??


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

Revenue 152 M y EPS (EPU) 4,32. Mejor de lo esperado, sobre todo el EPS!



http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com//files/NMM_Q2_2021_earnings_presentation.pdf


----------



## Witosev (27 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> 4,32 BPA ajustado, no??



Eses 4,32 incluye una partida de 1,8 (aprox) por amortización de un pasivo por ingreso diferido de la absorción de NMCI. Basicamente reconocen ciertos barcos de NMCI a un valor de mercado en base a los contratos que tengan (fair value) que les obliga a registrar un pasivo ficticio para cuadrar el balance. Ese pasivo se amortiza (llevándolo a ingreso) en el plazo remanente de los contratos. Una movida contable. Los beneficios netos son 58 MM sin ese efecto.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

Reciben preguntas, eso ya es un cambio positivo!!


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

Han usado casi todo el ATM a día de hoy


----------



## anonimocobarde (27 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Han usado casi todo el ATM a día de hoy



O sea, que viene otro?


----------



## Value (27 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Han usado casi todo el ATM a día de hoy



durisimo, DURISIMO....

Como pongan otro ATM nos hunden chavales, ya os lo digo


----------



## Witosev (27 Jul 2021)

Que manera de emitir papel y juntar caja.....madre mía la que pueden liar


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> durisimo, DURISIMO....
> 
> Como pongan otro ATM nos hunden chavales, ya os lo digo



Como vuelva a - de 10 me da algo


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Que manera de emitir papel y juntar caja.....madre mía la que pueden liar



Para bien o para mal ?

para que cojones quieren tanto dinero ? Tu que estás en la call … se ve otro ATM?


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Para bien o para mal ?
> 
> para que cojones quieren tanto dinero ? Tu que estás en la call … se ve otro ATM?



El tonto del analista no le ha preguntado si habría otro ATM. Auch...


----------



## Witosev (27 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El tonto del analista no le ha preguntado si habría otro ATM. Auch...



Randy Giveans de Jeffereis....esas preguntas estaban más cocinadas....


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Randy Giveans de Jeffereis....esas preguntas estaban más cocinadas....



Tienen que contratar a Ivan redondo 
Vamos que ha sido una call cocinadisima no ?


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

Bueno, lo ha dicho bien clarito: están gestionando la empresa pensando en el largo plazo. Van a ser cautos con la deuda, los dividendos, las recompras... Es algo que se ha extendido en el sector, después de varios años de pasar por un "invierno nuclear", como lo ha definido AF. Así que hasta el año que viene yo no esperaría ninguna devolución a los accionistas. Pero estoy convencido de que se sucederá. Paciencia, al fin y al cabo los rates en dry bulk comenzaron a subir en febrero de este año, hace solo 5 meses. Paciencia.


----------



## Value (27 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Que manera de emitir papel y juntar caja.....madre mía la que pueden liar



Eso estaba calculando yo tio, ahora mismo en CAJA entre el ATM y lo que esta sacando en Q3 estará cerca de 280/290M como poco!


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Eso estaba calculando yo tio, ahora mismo en CAJA entre el ATM y lo que esta sacando en Q3 estará cerca de 280/290M como poco!



La casa de Mónaco no se paga sola


----------



## orovp (27 Jul 2021)

En toda la rueda de prensa no se ha dicho o preguntado el motivo de juntar tanto dinero?


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Pues abrimos de Puta madre en rojo


----------



## Witosev (27 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Bueno, lo ha dicho bien clarito: están gestionando la empresa pensando en el largo plazo. Van a ser cautos con la deuda, los dividendos, las recompras... Es algo que se ha extendido en el sector, después de varios años de pasar por un "invierno nuclear", como lo ha definido AF. Así que hasta el año que viene yo no esperaría ninguna devolución a los accionistas. Pero estoy convencido de que se sucederá. Paciencia, al fin y al cabo los rates en dry bulk comenzaron a subir en febrero de este año, hace solo 5 meses. Paciencia.



Yo solo pido que sean coherentes con ser "cautos" y dejen de lanzar ATMs. Si son cautos ¿para que necesitan seguir recaudando caja y financiación?Entiendo la prudencia con los dividendos y no tengo ninguna prisa. De hecho el inicio del gran ciclo alcista de drybulk se esperaba para 2022, no para 2021.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

orovp dijo:


> En toda la rueda de prensa no se ha dicho o preguntado el motivo de juntar tanto dinero?



Esa es la gran pregunta. Yo, en condiciones normales, no le veo sentido a hacer otro ATM. A ver qué pasa en las próximas semanas.


----------



## Value (27 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo solo pido que sean coherentes con ser "cautos" y dejen de lanzar ATMs. Si son cautos ¿para que necesitan seguir recaudando caja y financiación?Entiendo la prudencia con los dividendos y no tengo ninguna prisa. De hecho el inicio del gran ciclo alcista de drybulk se esperaba para 2022, no para 2021.





CMarlow dijo:


> Esa es la gran pregunta. Yo, en condiciones normales, no le veo sentido a hacer otro ATM. A ver qué pasa en las próximas semanas.



Como tener sentido en si, ya este último de 110M que puso en MAYO ha tenido 0 sentido. Está sentada en una pila de CASH y para colmo la media del ATM será por debajo de los 25$... 

Esta tarde a las 20:30 en el canal de youtube de momentum voy a presentar NMM. Me gustaría que fuéseis al directo ya no por la presentación de la empresa en si (que conoceréis incluso mejor que yo) si no porque voy a estar un rato largo hablando sobre Angeliki, de como se ha comportado en el pasado, de que está haciendo ahora y qué nos puede deparar el futuro. 

Asiq, si queréis veniros estáis invitados, que me interesa mucho la opinión de 3eras personas, tanto las q están muy metidas en el sector como las que sea la 1era vez que escuchen de Angeliki.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Eses 4,32 incluye una partida de 1,8 (aprox) por amortización de un pasivo por ingreso diferido de la absorción de NMCI. Basicamente reconocen ciertos barcos de NMCI a un valor de mercado en base a los contratos que tengan (fair value) que les obliga a registrar un pasivo ficticio para cuadrar el balance. Ese pasivo se amortiza (llevándolo a ingreso) en el plazo remanente de los contratos. Una movida contable. Los beneficios netos son 58 MM sin ese efecto.



Oye, esto dónde está exactamente? No lo acabo de encontrar...


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Entendéis la caída de un 3% …. Por ahora ?
La verdad es que estaba súper seguro de estar en esta acción después de la charla con Gabriel y he de decir que ahora mismo tengo mis miedos … que se que no es mucho pero son 400 a 25 lo que tengo


----------



## Witosev (27 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Oye, esto dónde está exactamente? No lo acabo de encontrar...





http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com/files/nmm072721.pdf



Pagina 11

Partida Amortization of unfavorable lease terms


----------



## Witosev (27 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Entendéis la caída de un 3% …. Por ahora ?
> La verdad es que estaba súper seguro de estar en esta acción después de la charla con Gabriel y he de decir que ahora mismo tengo mis miedos … que se que no es mucho pero son 400 a 25 lo que tengo



Hoy hay bajadas generalizadas del sector y en general está el mercado muy revuelto con lo de China.

Los resultados son neutros para la cotización. Más de lo mismo, de momento.


----------



## Halfredico (27 Jul 2021)

Pues -5 de momento por los buenísimos resultados. A mi me empieza a dar miedo


----------



## orovp (27 Jul 2021)

si ha gastado ya el ATM todo apunta a que quiere el dinero lo antes posible. Si hace otro ATM os salís? Cuales son vuestras banderas rojas para vender?


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Pues -5 de momento por los buenísimos resultados. A mi me empieza a dar miedo



A mi si con estos resultados acabamos un -5% no tengo el corazón para esto y me saldré más pronto que tarde

que lejos quedan mis pensamientos de vender en 40…


----------



## orovp (27 Jul 2021)

Mañana presentan resultados en SB.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

El New Contex sube un 4,8% desde el jueves pasado





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## Value (27 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El New Contex sube un 4,8% desde el jueves pasado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhm, esto prácticamente confirma otra subida del HARPEX el viernes. Mientras tanto.... CMRE, GSL, DAC, todas bajando mucho


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Nmm por un 6% 

joder

que gran timing elegí para meterme en shipping


----------



## jjh (27 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Eso estaba calculando yo tio, ahora mismo en CAJA entre el ATM y lo que esta sacando en Q3 estará cerca de 280/290M como poco!



232 millones según la presentación (diapositiva 10). 10$ por acción.


----------



## jjh (27 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Nmm por un 6%
> 
> joder
> 
> que gran timing elegí para meterme en shipping



Tu comentario me ha recordado a la siguiente escena XD:



un mal dia para dejar de fumar - Buscar con Google



Tranquilo. Como dice alguno por estos hilos, a la bolsa hay que venir ya arruinado.


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Pero alguien me da una explicación para tontos de por que el -8 de hoy 

y acabamos de empezar ... miedo me da como va a terminar


----------



## Value (27 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> 232 millones según la presentación (diapositiva 10). 10$ por acción.



Si, yo estoy sumando lo que han ganado o estan ganando ya este Q3. Que el HARPEX sube tooodas las semanas y en los BULKERS los CAPES se mantienen estables en los 30K


----------



## Cuqui (27 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pero alguien me da una explicación para tontos de por que el -8 de hoy
> 
> y acabamos de empezar ... miedo me da como va a terminar



Mira como estan los principales indices: china hostiazo gordo y ya van... londres rojo, nasdaq, s&p, rusell, daxx...


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Mira como estan los principales indices: china hostiazo gordo y ya van... londres rojo, nasdaq, s&p, rusell, daxx...



Y mañana 3 noticias de la fed

hasta noviembre chavales


----------



## CMarlow (27 Jul 2021)

Mintzmyer comenta que hubo 2 períodos en los que ha habido una desconexión tan grande entre fundamentales y precios: "Q4-2018 and Q2-2020. Follow on 1y returns were about +80% and +150% on avg." Así que es posible que solo estemos pasando por un mal momento que augura unos retornos importantes.


----------



## aism (27 Jul 2021)

Obviamente si la charo piensa que nos vamos a ir, lo lleva claro. sera noviembre, 2022 , 2023 pero queremos nuestra lechuga.


----------



## Cuqui (27 Jul 2021)

aism dijo:


> Obviamente si la charo piensa que nos vamos a ir, lo lleva claro. sera noviembre, 2022 , 2023 pero queremos nuestra lechuga.



Yo ire promediando aunque sea con los beneficios obtenidos en la puerta de un Dia.


----------



## Value (27 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mintzmyer comenta que hubo 2 períodos en los que ha habido una desconexión tan grande entre fundamentales y precios: "Q4-2018 and Q2-2020. Follow on 1y returns were about +80% and +150% on avg." Así que es posible que solo estemos pasando por un mal momento que augura unos retornos importantes.



¿Dónde hay que firmar ese +80%?

Por cierto, la hostia que le estan dando a ZIM me parece soberanamente dura...


----------



## Manolito-14 (27 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> ¿Dónde hay que firmar ese +80%?
> 
> Por cierto, la hostia que le estan dando a ZIM me parece soberanamente dura...



El tema zim es de órdago. De 50 a 33 en apenas unos días...y en teoría los liners son los que más dinero están ganando ahora mismo. 
No quería meter más billetes a barcos, pero justamente zim me está tentando mucho a estos precios.

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hastur (27 Jul 2021)

Queda mucho partido esa es la conclusión de hoy....


----------



## DaríoRN (27 Jul 2021)

Estamos dentro de un barco que no sabemos donde va


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Pues con este guano day miedo me da que saque otro atm

esta es una acción que llevaba para sacar en noviembre diciembre y me da que voy a tener que aguantar más


----------



## colorao (27 Jul 2021)

paciencia, tiene buenos resultados,lo hemos visto hoy y lo sabiamos, el momento es el propicio, nunca los barcos han sacado tanta pasta y encima la flota está preparada para aprovechar al máximo la oportunidad, tarde o temprano el mercado pondrá la cotización en su lugar.


----------



## el loco babulia (27 Jul 2021)

Los dos grandes depredadores del precio de una acción: el gobierno chino y Lady ATM.
XDD


----------



## Witosev (27 Jul 2021)

Voy a ser crítico para entendáis como piensa el mercado

La conclusión es que seguimos igual. Números totalmente en líinea. Algo más de gasto de lo previsto pero BPA de 2,5usds. 

El mercado no se cree al sector y por eso caen hostias como panes. Hoy le pegan fuerte a NMM, porque presenta resultados y no dice NADA. Pero es generalizado. Y lógico.
El inversor quiere visibilidad de cuando va a recibir remuneración y lo único que ve es como se siguen fundiendo dinero por lo civil y lo criminal. Os voy a poner dos ejemplos:
- DANAOS: Q1, dicen "somos empresa growth pero cuidamos los recursos, está todo muy caro y de momento no vamos a comprar, vamos a guardar el dinero". Discurso growth, pero prudente. Semanas después, se funden un dineral en unos cuantos barcos, que traen contratos a rates de mierda durante dos años. 
- NMM: Más allá de las compras interco mantienen el discurso de, "en sector containers ya hay que ser defensivos e incluso vender barcos a estos niveles para ampliar en bulkers, que es donde el ciclo está empezando". Growth pero coherente el discurso. Sigamos el ciclo sin desesperarnos por cobrar dividendos. Llega el Q2 y te encuentras con que compra 6 containers para entregas a finales de 2023 y 2024 a 61 MM.

Es decir, siempre encuentra la "buena" operación para seguir comprando y fundiendo el dinero de ATMs y FCF. ¿Por que tenemos que pensar que en algún momento van a parar de comprar barcos y nos van a retribuir? Se me ocurren mil argumentos para seguir comprando. Más dry bulk porque el ciclo está empezando, tankers que va a empezar, flota ECO LNG, cualquier nuevo invento que salga al mercado.

¿Que va a pasar en 2023-2024 cuando todos esos containers salgan al mar y no generen beneficios? El orderbook está disparado. El pez que se muerde la cola.

Los bancos felices. el scrap value cubre la deuda, porque encima el nivel de apalancamiento es bajo. El sobrino de Charo cobrando la mordida del ATM y a través de otra empresa tapadera irán cobrando comisión de cada operación de compra venta de barco. Charo cobrando a través de su holding fees por administración de una flota cada vez mayor. 

Si el managment no habla de frenar los ATMs o de al menos decir que en un futuro lejano se retribuirá al accionista ¿por que hay que pensar que esto va a cambiar?


----------



## lodero (27 Jul 2021)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras, un video más que mil imágenes


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Voy a ser crítico para entendáis como piensa el mercado
> 
> La conclusión es que seguimos igual. Números totalmente en líinea. Algo más de gasto de lo previsto pero BPA de 2,5usds.
> 
> ...



No pintas muy bien el futuro
La verdad no se como tienes que estar pasándolo con un 10000 acciones porque yo con 400 me dan micro ataques al corazón


----------



## Witosev (27 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> No pintas muy bien el futuro
> La verdad no se como tienes que estar pasándolo con un 10000 acciones porque yo con 400 me dan micro ataques al corazón



Jajajajajaja ya dije que iba a poner el razonamiento negativo pensando en todo lo malo que pueda pasar. Hay que entender todos los factores y ponerse en todos los lugares para llegar a buenas conclusiones.


----------



## Value (27 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Voy a ser crítico para entendáis como piensa el mercado
> 
> La conclusión es que seguimos igual. Números totalmente en líinea. Algo más de gasto de lo previsto pero BPA de 2,5usds.
> 
> ...



Muy raro lo de los containers nuevos, sobre todo si no van asociados a un contrato a LP (que no lo sabemos porq no han dicho nada, para no variar). 

Pero bueno, tenemos en torno a 300M de cash en caja a día de hoy... la Griega trama algo y yo creo que de aquí a final de año lo sabremos.


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Muy raro lo de los containers nuevos, sobre todo si no van asociados a un contrato a LP (que no lo sabemos porq no han dicho nada, para no variar).
> 
> Pero bueno, tenemos en torno a 300M de cash en caja a día de hoy... la Griega trama algo y yo creo que de aquí a final de año lo sabremos.



O tiene esto en mente 





Casas de Lujo Mónaco en venta - Propiedades exclusivas en Mónaco


505 anuncios de inmuebles de lujo en venta en Mónaco: en LuxuryEstate encontrarás miles de anuncios seleccionados por las mejores agencias del sector inmobiliario del lujo.




es.luxuryestate.com





nunca te fíes de un griego


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> O tiene esto en mente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dice que no hay pedidos nuevos de barcos de 5000 TEU, habrá que revisarlo...


----------



## Witosev (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Dice que no hay pedidos nuevos de barcos de 5000 TEU, habrá que revisarlo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 726145



Lo que di Charo es cierto. Esto lo saqué de la presentación de marzo de DAC:




Fíjate en la edad media de los containers medianos y en su orderbook. Están a cero. Las grandes están yendo a saco por megabarcos. de +20K TEU y en ganar la batallita de quien tiene el rabo más largo

Dicho lo cual soy muy escéptico sobre andar discriminando por tamaños para concluir si es bueno comprar un portacontainer o no. No me creo que si se cae el mercado vayan a resisistir los barcos de 2k a 7k TEU y solo se vayan a pegar la hostia los megabarcos de +12k. De verdad que no lo veo. Si se deprime la demanda será para todo y todos. Que si, que los barcos pequeños pueden llegar a más puertos, ser más flexibles en rutas etc. Pero creo que se irá hacia tener cada vez puertos más grandes que reciban los megabarcos. Ya se preocuparán las grandes navieras de promover instalaciones. Eso si, prefiero que encarguen un tamaño mediano que uno grande.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Yo la verdad es que estoy profundamente preocupado. De hecho es la primera vez que NMM me quita el sueño...

Los resultados han sido lo esperado. Todo bien por ese lado. Las 2 cosas que me preocupan son: 1) que no ha cerrado la puerta a más ATMs, por lo que hay riesgo que saque otro programa nada más anunciar el fin del actual, como ha hecho la última vez, y 2) que el sentimiento del mercado se ha convertido en extraordinariamente negativo con relación a esta empresa. Incluso Nick, que siempre tiene una actitud positiva, ayer hacía unos comentarios muy agrios en el chat de VIE.

Estoy bastante perdido en este momento. No sé si esperar a ver si AF no nos la vuelve a jugar con otro ATM o si vender todo, realizar las ganancias que tengo (precio medio 17,63) y rotar a otras empresas del sector.


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que estoy profundamente preocupado. De hecho es la primera vez que NMM me quita el sueño...
> 
> Los resultados han sido lo esperado. Todo bien por ese lado. Las 2 cosas que me preocupan son: 1) que no ha cerrado la puerta a más ATMs, por lo que hay riesgo que saque otro programa nada más anunciar el fin del actual, como ha hecho la última vez, y 2) que el sentimiento del mercado se ha convertido en extraordinariamente negativo con relación a esta empresa. Incluso Nick, que siempre tiene una actitud positiva, ayer hacía unos comentarios muy agrios en el chat de VIE.
> 
> Estoy bastante perdido en este momento. No sé si esperar a ver si AF no nos la vuelve a jugar con otro ATM o si vender todo, realizar las ganancias que tengo (precio medio 17,63) y rotar a otras empresas del sector.



Desde luego no creo que sea momento de comprar NMM teniendo como comente ayer a decente descuento las DAC/GSL/CMRE por la parte containers y las SBLK/EGLE por la parte del bulk.

SI es para vender ya... es una decision dificil.




El ATM puede acabar con nosotros. Otro más sería el final... pero si no hay más ATMs cuento con una recuperación de la cotización.


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que estoy profundamente preocupado. De hecho es la primera vez que NMM me quita el sueño...
> 
> Los resultados han sido lo esperado. Todo bien por ese lado. Las 2 cosas que me preocupan son: 1) que no ha cerrado la puerta a más ATMs, por lo que hay riesgo que saque otro programa nada más anunciar el fin del actual, como ha hecho la última vez, y 2) que el sentimiento del mercado se ha convertido en extraordinariamente negativo con relación a esta empresa. Incluso Nick, que siempre tiene una actitud positiva, ayer hacía unos comentarios muy agrios en el chat de VIE.
> 
> Estoy bastante perdido en este momento. No sé si esperar a ver si AF no nos la vuelve a jugar con otro ATM o si vender todo, realizar las ganancias que tengo (precio medio 17,63) y rotar a otras empresas del sector.



Yo las tengo a 25 y vender ahora mismo no lo veo una opción … lo malo es que aunque parezca poco 400 para mi ahora mismo es mi posición más alta en mi cartera … y ahora mismo ya voy perdiendo unos 2K … aunque como siga bajando no se si voy a poder aguantar que pierda un 50% como
Me ha pasado en otras … 

como digo me deje guiar mucho por las charlas de Gabriel y eso y no se si la habré liado lo más grande


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> El ATM puede acabar con nosotros. Otro más sería el final... pero si no hay más ATMs cuento con una recuperación de la cotización.



Sí, pero a día de hoy, saber si va a haber o no un ATM adicional es casi como echar una moneda al aire. Con la falta absoluta de comunicación por parte de la dirección... tanto en el ATM en sí como en los planes que tiene para usar los 300M de cash que acumula en este momento.

Una posibilidad que no he oído por ahí, y que de hecho encaja con toda la evidencia que tenemos, es que de hecho le hagamos caso a lo que AF ha dicho repetidamente en las 2 anteriores calls: por un lado quieren seguir ampliando la flota y por otro quieren ser conservadores. Lo que significa que van a seguir comprando barcos poco a poco (y no solo a NM, sino los new builds que estamos viendo) pero a la vez va a mantener un ratio de endeudamiento por debajo del 30%. Y para mantener este ratio de endeudamiento necesita tener más equity/caja en el balance. Eso explicaría por qué mantenía los 233M en caja y también cómo ha sido capaz de obtener los mejores tipos de interés del sector (NMM es la que tiene un mejor balance de todos los lessors -ZIM es un liner, por si alguien está tentado a hacer un comentario sobre su deuda 0).

Según esta interpretación, no hay planes ocultos de salvar NM ni NNA, simplemente hace lo que dice: ampliar flota y ser conservadores.

Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Tio1saM (28 Jul 2021)

Yo no voy a comprar porque tengo cierto acojone y la cosa está comprometida, pero los resultados son buenos y el ciclo no ha variado. Si hace dos semanas la cosa iba bien, hoy no va peor solo ha bajado por ruido. Estamos en manos de la griega eso está claro. Pero yo de momento, no me planteo vender salvo mas ampliaciones o perspectivas claras de cambio de ciclo.


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, pero a día de hoy, saber si va a haber o no un ATM adicional es casi como echar una moneda al aire. Con la falta absoluta de comunicación por parte de la dirección... tanto en el ATM en sí como en los planes que tiene para usar los 300M de cash que acumula en este momento.
> 
> Una posibilidad que no he oído por ahí, y que de hecho encaja con toda la evidencia que tenemos, es que de hecho le hagamos caso a lo que AF ha dicho repetidamente en las 2 anteriores calls: por un lado quieren seguir ampliando la flota y por otro quieren ser conservadores. Lo que significa que van a seguir comprando barcos poco a poco (y no solo a NM, sino los new builds que estamos viendo) pero a la vez va a mantener un ratio de endeudamiento por debajo del 30%. Y para mantener este ratio de endeudamiento necesita tener más equity/caja en el balance. Eso explicaría por qué mantenía los 233M en caja y también cómo ha sido capaz de obtener los mejores tipos de interés del sector (NMM es la que tiene un mejor balance de todos los lessors -ZIM es un liner, por si alguien está tentado a hacer un comentario sobre su deuda 0).
> 
> ...



Me cuesta poner en mi mente en la misma frase: " ser conservadores " y " hacer ATM a 0,2x P/NAV " es algo así como ser conservadores con el balance mientras destruimos el valor del unitholder 

A mi me cuadra más el movimiento magufo para quedarse ella las acciones de NMM que tiene NM, cuadra en su política de pirata pero no mucho;

""
I still think odds are high (50%) that AF will exchange NSM's loan to NM for NMM shares. This would most likely be done at some "trailing 30 days average price" or something like that. Therefore, it benefits AF for NMM share price to be low when this transfer is made. I like the recent precedent of trading NM's debt to NSAL for NM shares. I like that the value of AF's NM shares is becoming less and less (don't recall how many shares of NM AF owns, but something like 3 or 4M?). If and when AF trades her NSM loan to NM for NMM shares, I believe NMM's discount relative to peers will get cut in half or less, because then AF will be much more aligned with NMM shareholders. ""

Y para el que no se haya visto aún el directo de ayer de momentum (que os lo recomiendo a todos) os dejo mi opinión tras los resultados de ayer. Yo personalmente NO compraría a día de hoy NMM teniendo en el mismo sector otras con bastante descuento. Tampoco voy a vender (al menos de momento) pero hasta que no se aclare el tema del futuro de los ATMs para mi es mejor esperar.

Edito para matizar esto: Prefiero NO comprar NMM a 20$ con el miedo a otro ATM (si pone un ATM más de 150M o así la cotización se va a hundir) de tal manera que esperando pacientemente si anuncian que no habrá más ATMs pues me sentiría cómodo ampliando incluso en los 25$. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tio1saM (28 Jul 2021)

De todos modos si se queda ella las acciones de NMM ¿no sería esto cojonudo? ¿Pasaría a estar mucho mas alineada con nosotros no?


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Me cuesta poner en mi mente en la misma frase: " ser conservadores " y " hacer ATM a 0,2x P/NAV " es algo así como ser conservadores con el balance mientras destruimos el valor del unitholder
> 
> A mi me cuadra más el movimiento magufo para quedarse ella las acciones de NMM que tiene NM, cuadra en su política de pirata pero no mucho;
> 
> ...



Es que de hecho se es conservador financieramente colocando equity para bajar el ratio de deuda, esté el precio con descuento fundamental o no. Son cosas no ya compatibles, sino directamente relacionadas.

Y al comentario que pones del chat de VIE, Nick responde que si hace eso le caería una demanda. Así que igual no es tan fácil.

Yo sigo pensando que juntando toda la evidencia que tenemos, la opción de ampliar flota, ser conservadores financieramente y todo esto sin follarse a los inversores para salvar a NM y NNA, es perfectamente lógico.


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Me cuesta poner en mi mente en la misma frase: " ser conservadores " y " hacer ATM a 0,2x P/NAV " es algo así como ser conservadores con el balance mientras destruimos el valor del unitholder
> 
> A mi me cuadra más el movimiento magufo para quedarse ella las acciones de NMM que tiene NM, cuadra en su política de pirata pero no mucho;
> 
> ...



desde luego yo viendo lo que me paso con globus y el puto thanos no se como metí tanta pasta en otra griega … sólo se dedican a hacer offerings y a bajar la cotización …

de todas formas pensando muy largo , aunque haya otro atm podría llegar a los múltiplos que dijo Gabriel o casi imposible ?


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es que de hecho se es conservador financieramente colocando equity para bajar el ratio de deuda, esté el precio con descuento fundamental o no. Son cosas no ya compatibles, sino directamente relacionadas.
> 
> Y al comentario que pones del chat de VIE, Nick responde que si hace eso le caería una demanda. Así que igual no es tan fácil.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que juntando toda la evidencia que tenemos, la opción de ampliar flota, ser conservadores financieramente y todo esto sin follarse a los inversores para salvar a NM y NNA, es perfectamente lógico.



Te sigo diciendo lo mismo, tiene 0 sentido. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que está ganando una pasta con la empresa a día de hoy sin necesidad de ATMs. Recuerda que en los próximos 12 meses va a ganar aprox tanto cash como capitalización tiene hoy...

Por más vueltas que le podamos dar los 110M de ATM son una poción muy venenosa que tenemois ahora que digerir (yo era de los q pensaba que a 20s bajos no iba a estar vendiendo acciones a mercado) y si pone otro programa más nos vamos a la mierda... Probablemente en ese caso ya ni los "locos" de la aversión al riesgo como yo veamos risk/reward favorable en NMM.



Mascarieri dijo:


> desde luego yo viendo lo que me paso con globus y el puto thanos no se como metí tanta pasta en otra griega … sólo se dedican a hacer offerings y a bajar la cotización …
> 
> de todas formas pensando muy largo , aunque haya otro atm podría llegar a los múltiplos que dijo Gabriel o casi imposible ?



Si su próximo movimiento es otro ATM en lugar de Recompras/Divi estamos muertos creo, va a necesitar Angeliki usar magia negra para recuperar la confianza del inversor si se marca otro ATM teniendo tal posición de caja (10$ por acción aprox en caja a dia de hoy)


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Jefferies dice esto. Que sería fenomenal si fuese realmente así!


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Te sigo diciendo lo mismo, tiene 0 sentido. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que está ganando una pasta con la empresa a día de hoy sin necesidad de ATMs. Recuerda que en los próximos 12 meses va a ganar aprox tanto cash como capitalización tiene hoy...
> 
> Por más vueltas que le podamos dar los 110M de ATM son una poción muy venenosa que tenemois ahora que digerir (yo era de los q pensaba que a 20s bajos no iba a estar vendiendo acciones a mercado) y si pone otro programa más nos vamos a la mierda... Probablemente en ese caso ya ni los "locos" de la aversión al riesgo como yo veamos risk/reward favorable en NMM.
> 
> ...



Gracias

pues esperemos que no se lo marque porque si no me veo con otra al -50% y terminaría el año en muy negativo


----------



## Haselnuss (28 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Yo las tengo a 25 y vender ahora mismo no lo veo una opción … lo malo es que aunque parezca poco 400 para mi ahora mismo es mi posición más alta en mi cartera … y ahora mismo ya voy perdiendo unos 2K … aunque como siga bajando no se si voy a poder aguantar que pierda un 50% como
> Me ha pasado en otras …
> 
> como digo me deje guiar mucho por las charlas de Gabriel y eso y no se si la habré liado lo más grande



Estoy en una situacion muy similar... ahora justo estoy con NMM a ~ -17% y es, junto con ZIM, mi (humilde) posicion mas importante. Me jode aguantar a este nivel de perdidas, y espero no tener que llegar a un nivel donde plantearme si salir palmando un 30% o asi. 
Si es que uno no aprendre, reentre a esas dos hara cosa de 5 semanas y en UNA semana me marque un 12% o asi y no vendi... obviamente de errores se aprende


----------



## jjh (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Jefferies dice esto. Que sería fenomenal si fuese realmente así!



Verdaderamente sí. Tristemente, lo que más nos convendría ahora es que AF liquidase la compañía y nos diese 75$/acción, o en su defecto venda el mayor número de barcos.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Te sigo diciendo lo mismo, tiene 0 sentido. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que está ganando una pasta con la empresa a día de hoy sin necesidad de ATMs. Recuerda que en los próximos 12 meses va a ganar aprox tanto cash como capitalización tiene hoy...



Yo lo veo distinto. Si quiere aprovechar la ventana de oportunidad de compra de barcos a precios bajos (como están ahora), tiene que darse prisa. Y es cierto que hacer un ATM a este P/NAV es muy lesivo para el accionista, pero es la única forma de comprar los barcos que quiere (y no todos a NM, como vemos con los new builds) y a la vez mantener un bajo ratio de deuda, que le permite tener la mejor financiación del sector y no tomar demasiados riesgos apalancándose. Recuerda que lo que machacó a AF en el anterior ciclo fue el exceso de deuda. Todos los lessors básicamente están igual con relación a mantener una posición financiera sana: DAC, SB... Y el peligro sigue acechando. AF cerró la call diciendo que el coronavirus aún sigue ahí. Yo creo que está bastante acojonada.

Dicho esto, otro ATM nos hundiría.


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Estoy en una situacion muy similar... ahora justo estoy con NMM a ~ -17% y es, junto con ZIM, mi (humilde) posicion mas importante. Me jode aguantar a este nivel de perdidas, y espero no tener que llegar a un nivel donde plantearme si salir palmando un 30% o asi.
> Si es que uno no aprendre, reentre a esas dos hara cosa de 5 semanas y en UNA semana me marque un 12% o asi y no vendi... obviamente de errores se aprende



Yo la llegue a sacar 2000 euros y dije de aquí to the moon ahora voy palmando 2500


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo lo veo distinto. Si quiere aprovechar la ventana de oportunidad de compra de barcos a precios bajos (como están ahora), tiene que darse prisa. Y es cierto que hacer un ATM a este P/NAV es muy lesivo para el accionista, pero es la única forma de comprar los barcos que quiere (y no todos a NM, como vemos con los new builds) y a la vez mantener un bajo ratio de deuda, que le permite tener la mejor financiación del sector y no tomar demasiados riesgos apalancándose. Recuerda que lo que machacó a AF en el anterior ciclo fue el exceso de deuda. Todos los lessors básicamente están igual con relación a mantener una posición financiera sana: DAC, SB... Y el peligro sigue acechando. AF cerró la call diciendo que el coronavirus aún sigue ahí. Yo creo que está bastante acojonada.
> 
> Dicho esto, otro ATM nos hundiría.



Lamentablemente creo que estás equivocado, no hay ninguna forma de defender el último ATM de 110M, ninguna... y mira que lo he intentado. Pero es que para colmo (ya confirmaremos en el 6K) ha sido casi toda la venta de acciones pro debajo de 25$. Eso es una falta de respeto total al accionista y un movimiento muy sucio por parte de Angeliki. 

Me da igual que quiera comprar barcos, absolutamente igual... que se apalanque un poco (es la 1era o 2da empresa MENOS apalancada del sector) y ya pagará tranquilamente la deuda con lo que va a ganar los proximos 2/3/4 trimestres. Que estamos hablando de números de locura, de ganar toda tu capitalización en 1 año.

La acción está a 21 porque ya solo quedamos dentro los optimistas y los masoquistas.


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Jefferies dice esto. Que sería fenomenal si fuese realmente así!



Pues no dijo nada de eso en la call, como no sea info extraida de alguna reunión privada entre ellos y el management de NMM...

Pero joder, es que si no vas a hacer más ATMs entiendo que podrías decirlo en la presentación de resultados.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Lamentablemente creo que estás equivocado, no hay ninguna forma de defender el último ATM de 110M, ninguna... y mira que lo he intentado. Pero es que para colmo (ya confirmaremos en el 6K) ha sido casi toda la venta de acciones pro debajo de 25$. Eso es una falta de respeto total al accionista y un movimiento muy sucio por parte de Angeliki.
> 
> Me da igual que quiera comprar barcos, absolutamente igual... que se apalanque un poco (es la 1era o 2da empresa MENOS apalancada del sector) y ya pagará tranquilamente la deuda con lo que va a ganar los proximos 2/3/4 trimestres. Que estamos hablando de números de locura, de ganar toda tu capitalización en 1 año.
> 
> La acción está a 21 porque ya solo quedamos dentro los optimistas y los masoquistas.



La justificación sería el ratio de deuda del 30%. Pero vamos, que a mi tb me jode.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Para mi este es el último voto de confianza. Si hay otro ATM, vendo sí o sí.


----------



## Hastur (28 Jul 2021)

Si tiene decidido no hacer otro ATM lo habría dicho o eso creo yo.


----------



## orovp (28 Jul 2021)

Navios Maritime Partners Is In The Strongest Position It Has Ever Been (NYSE:NMM)


Navios Maritime Partners reported outstanding Q2 2021 results, delivering quarterly Adjusted EBITDA of $90.4M and EPU of $4.31. However, the unit price is not responding accordingly.




seekingalpha.com





Entrada en SA very bullish con NMM


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Si tiene decidido no hacer otro ATM lo habría dicho o eso creo yo.



Eso pienso yo

que clase de CEO no dice que no va a haber más ATM sabiendo que eso disparará la cotización

el bullish de SA te deja algo más tranquilo pero sinceramente me gustaría saber la opinión de Gabriel tanto que habla con el director financiero


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Eso pienso yo
> 
> que clase de CEO no dice que no va a haber más ATM sabiendo que eso disparará la cotización
> 
> el bullish de SA te deja algo más tranquilo pero sinceramente me gustaría saber la opinión de Gabriel tanto que habla con el director financiero



No vistéis el video de ayer o qué? 

Hay bastantes ejemplos en el pasado de Angeliki que no hablan muy bien de su capacidad de comunicación...


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Costamare ha comprado 37 barcos de dry bulk!



https://www.costamare.com/images/news/cmre_earnings_release_q2_2021.pdf


----------



## orovp (28 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Eso pienso yo
> 
> que clase de CEO no dice que no va a haber más ATM sabiendo que eso disparará la cotización
> 
> el bullish de SA te deja algo más tranquilo pero sinceramente me gustaría saber la opinión de Gabriel tanto que habla con el director financiero



Creo recordar que en la anterior presentación no dijo nada de hacer un ATM.


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> No vistéis el video de ayer o qué?
> 
> Hay bastantes ejemplos en el pasado de Angeliki que no hablan muy bien de su capacidad de comunicación...



Prefiero no ver estos videos

me ponen casi siempre de bastante mala leche cuando un ceo de una empresa no sabe comunicarse o tiene un inglés botín style


----------



## jjh (28 Jul 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Navios Maritime Partners Is In The Strongest Position It Has Ever Been (NYSE:NMM)
> 
> 
> Navios Maritime Partners reported outstanding Q2 2021 results, delivering quarterly Adjusted EBITDA of $90.4M and EPU of $4.31. However, the unit price is not responding accordingly.
> ...



Habla de 400 millones en cash. Eso es ya contando la venta realizada en Q3?

Es muy bullish, pero también está rogando que no hagan más ATMs. XD


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Costamare ha comprado 37 barcos de dry bulk!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costamare.com/images/news/cmre_earnings_release_q2_2021.pdf



Madre mía si que está fuerte el sector


----------



## orovp (28 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Habla de 400 millones en cash. Eso es ya contando la venta realizada en Q3?
> 
> Es muy bullish, pero también está rogando que no hagan más ATMs. XD



Exacto… es un poco contradictorio, pero bueno, a mi de momento a parte de la ceo, me preocupa el tema covid/vacunas, creo que ha habido muchas expectativas a que no volveríamos a los confinamientos y cada vez que nos acercamos al último cuatrimestre me entran mas dudas. Lo que hay que ver en que medida afectara eso a la empresa, la cotización bajara seguro y si hay otro ATM igual.


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Exacto… es un poco contradictorio, pero bueno, a mi de momento a parte de la ceo, me preocupa el tema covid/vacunas, creo que ha habido muchas expectativas a que no volveríamos a los confinamientos y cada vez que nos acercamos al último cuatrimestre me entran mas dudas. Lo que hay que ver en que medida afectara eso a la empresa, la cotización bajara seguro y si hay otro ATM igual.



Hombre yo creo que muy mal tiene que venir la puta de la delta para meternos en más confinamientos … y a parte que no se en que podría afectar esto a los barcos a no ser por las tripulaciones y los contagios porque tal y como están las economías las fábricas no van a parar y los comercios no van a cerrar


----------



## juanmas (28 Jul 2021)

Mucho derrotista veo por aqui. Que podemos comprar a 0.20NAV en un par de semanas XDD!!! Hay que vender puts ya. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Mucho derrotista veo por aqui. Que podemos comprar a 0.20NAV en un par de semanas XDD!!! Hay que vender puts ya.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1B mediante Tapatalk



@juanmas te echaba de menos!


----------



## Wunderbarez (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 726289



...the ATM's programs have been completed by now, so a very minimal amounts left.

Yo ahí entiendo que los ATMs ya se han terminado, vamos, que les queda poco para terminar el último que hizo y ya se acaban, porque dice "'ATM's programs" en plural, no en singular, por lo que se refiere a los programas de ATM en general.

De todas formas AF es una hija de p*** que dónde dice digo dice diego, así que quien sabe si eso es verdad o no.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (28 Jul 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> ...the ATM's programs have been completed by now, so a very minimal amounts left.
> 
> Yo ahí entiendo que los ATMs ya se han terminado, vamos, que les queda poco para terminar el último que hizo y ya se acaban, porque dice "'ATM's programs" en plural, no en singular, por lo que se refiere a los programas de ATM en general.
> 
> De todas formas AF es una hija de p*** que dónde dice digo dice diego, así que quien sabe si eso es verdad o no.



No hay mucho que entender

By now = "Por ahora"

Por ahora puede ser hasta 2030 o hasta septiembre de este año.


----------



## Tiemblos (28 Jul 2021)

Hoegh LNG Partners LP -62.23%


----------



## juanmas (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> @juanmas te echaba de menos!



Gracias tío. Estoy de vacas por mi tierra, gastándome los beneficios de NMM en un chute masivo de ácido úrico.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> No hay mucho que entender
> 
> By now = "Por ahora"
> 
> Por ahora puede ser hasta 2030 o hasta septiembre de este año.



No, "by now" aquí significa "a día de hoy". A día de hoy los ATM's están prácticamente terminados.

"Por ahora" sería "for now".


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Danaos presenta el 3 de agosto a las 9 am EST

Y viendo su web me acabo de entrar de que están en Chipre! Igual voy a hacerles una visitilla jeje


----------



## Wunderbarez (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No, "by now" aquí significa "a día de hoy". A día de hoy los ATM's están prácticamente terminados.



Eso es, es justo así como yo lo he entendido leyendo la frase.


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

Que poco quiere el mercado al shipping 

todo subiendo un huevo y nmm coqueteando con el rojo si no ha llegado ya y Eglé en rojo


----------



## Halfredico (28 Jul 2021)

A los infiernos que se va.


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> A los infiernos que se va.



Pues si después de una caída del 8 ayer que hoy acabe en rojo y además que puede acabar en muy rojo me da miedo …

Ala -2500 que llevo con la colega ya


----------



## Witosev (28 Jul 2021)

Los FAA de Capesize hoy muy alcistas. Los contratos para agosto subiendo un +10%
Paciencia señores. El nivel de pesimismo es EXTREMO.


----------



## Minadeperro (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## Witosev (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Jefferies dice esto. Que sería fenomenal si fuese realmente así!



En mi opinión lo que diga Jefferies es muy importante y si ellos sacan en su nota "no plans for more" es que cuando le hicieron la pregunta al griego y contestó que los ATMs estaban casi completo quiere decir que el plan que tenían de recaudar capital está finiquitado y no va a haber nuevos ATMs en esta fase de la empresa. 
Recordad que había la duda de interpretación de si este ATM estaba finiquitado o era más general la contestación de "el programa de ATMs se ha competado". 
El que hizo ayer las preguntas es el analista de Jefferies y si el firma esa nota es porque esa es la interpretación. Si le permitieron a el estar en la call por algo es. No os creáis que entra cualquiera analista a ponerle la cara roja a Angeliki. Eso está todo cocinado. 

Me puedo equivocar pero yo tengo ahora mismo la hipótesis de que no va a haber en el corto plazo nuevos ATMs. Antes de final de año sabremos que van a hacer con toda esa caja recaudada. Alguna operación corporativa relevante tiene que haber con los barcos de las empresas hermanas. No puede ser otra cosa. Al final los containers que compraron no requieren caja inmediata y teniendo en cuenta que los astilleros están copados hasta mínimo 2024 no hay donde quemar tanta caja ahora mismo. Solo en operaciones intercompany, más allá de alguna compra puntual de segunda mano. 

El problema es que se generó mucha expectativa con la call y como siempre no han dicho nada. Lo cual es lo habitual, las expectativas eran infundadas. Hay que dejar que todo siga su curso. Veremos que le dicen a Gabriel y si algo nuevo se sabe de la interpretación del ATM completo. 
La cotización va a seguir débil. Este foro es un ejemplo. 
El nivel de pánico y pesimismo es extremo. Y en mi opinión exagerado. NMM está cotizando a niveles de 2018, con el mismo managment pirata y en una situación de negocio INFINITAMENTE mejor. Podéis leer artículos de inicios de 2019 donde se dudaba mucho de la construcción de megabarcos de contenedore y se criticaba a COSCO por encargar en aquel momento barcos grandes por la debilidad de la demanda. El mercado de bulkers era un desastre y las empresas buscaban simplemente no quebrar. Y fijaos donde estamos ahora, camino de ganar casi un cuarto de la capitalización en el Q3 de 2021 y con unas previsiones del mercado dry bulk brutales. 

Sigo diciendo que Charo no tiene incentivos para matar la cotización hasta el inifinito. Una cosa es que no tenga los intereses totalmente alineados o muy poco alineados y otra es que su misión sea confabular para desplumarnos. Estratégicamente no tiene ningún sentido. Es su empresa, no está dispuesta a dar explicaciones a nadie y menos ser una trabajadora del accionista. Pero sigo pensando que no tiene incentivos para destrozar la acción y no poder levantar capital. 

Ahora bien...si en una semana presenta un ATM de 100 MM para "propósitos generales" pues habrá que tirar la toalla...


----------



## Witosev (28 Jul 2021)

@CMarlow lo de Nick es lógico. El no tiene relación con la dirección y le han puesto la cara colorada. Ha sido exageradamente bullish, vendiendo humo y hablando de 200usds x acción. Ha analizado la empresa como si el objetivo del managment fuera maximizar el precio de la acción y eso no es así en este caso. Y lógicamente está frustrado porque ha hecho un all in a NMM para jubilarse y las cosas no están siendo tan fáciles como el pensaba.

Mientras no haya un nuevo ATM se puede tener cierta tranquilidad. A día de hoy lo veo como el único problema. 
Y este es un sector donde los dividendos marcan todo. Hemos visto muchos ejemplos. El último HMLP, deja de repartir un dividendo no sostenible (no cubierto con FCF) y se cae un 60%. Es decir el mercado castiga de esa manera que no se reparta algo que no se genera. Y el hecho de que no se genere no lo descuenta de la cotización. En pocos sectores se ve esta dinámica como en el shipping.


----------



## Hastur (28 Jul 2021)

Es obvio que si ahora no van a pagarte no lo van a hacer tras el fin de ciclo.......y nadie quiere una accion que a fin de ciclo no valdrá nada y ahora que vale no reparte.

Si al menos hubiese algún tipo de presión de los accionistas sobre la Charo ?? Como puede haber este control sobre una empresa cotizada ? No entiendo nada.

No lo veo nada claro.....


----------



## Halfredico (28 Jul 2021)

Yo las llevo a 28, y como se pongan a 25 en algun momento las vendo sin pensarmelo. Al final el mercado no es tonto, y si esta accion estaba "barata" es por esto. O lo que es lo mismo, no está barata.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (28 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Mientras no haya un nuevo ATM se puede tener cierta tranquilidad. A día de hoy lo veo como el único problema.
> Y este es un sector donde los dividendos marcan todo. Hemos visto muchos ejemplos. El último HMLP, deja de repartir un dividendo no sostenible (no cubierto con FCF) y se cae un 60%. Es decir el mercado castiga de esa manera que no se reparta algo que no se genera. Y el hecho de que no se genere no lo descuenta de la cotización. En pocos sectores se ve esta dinámica como en el shipping.



Pero el quid está en que ayer dijo que el ATM no estaba acabado. Es decir, durante este último mes ha estado diluyendo y lo sigue haciendo ahora mismo. 

Por muy críticos que seamos con NMM, ha seguido más o menos la misma evolución que el resto de los barcos. Solo que ha bajado más en las bajadas y ha subido menos en las subidas por efecto de la dilución de las nuevas acciones.


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> En mi opinión lo que diga Jefferies es muy importante y si ellos sacan en su nota "no plans for more" es que cuando le hicieron la pregunta al griego y contestó que los ATMs estaban casi completo quiere decir que el plan que tenían de recaudar capital está finiquitado y no va a haber nuevos ATMs en esta fase de la empresa.
> Recordad que había la duda de interpretación de si este ATM estaba finiquitado o era más general la contestación de "el programa de ATMs se ha competado".
> El que hizo ayer las preguntas es el analista de Jefferies y si el firma esa nota es porque esa es la interpretación. Si le permitieron a el estar en la call por algo es. No os creáis que entra cualquiera analista a ponerle la cara roja a Angeliki. Eso está todo cocinado.
> 
> ...




Tienes razón y suscribo cada una de tus palabras. El último artículo de SA es muy correcto, NMM nunca ha estado en una posición tan fuerte, tanto de rates como de balance.

Pero OJO, nunca antes en la historia de NMM habíamos tenido esta presión DEMENCIAL con los ATMs. Llevamos 3 seguidos por más de un total de 200M ya y estamos capitalizando como 500M aprox. 

Otro ATM más y nos hundimos con la cotización mientras la charo se rie de nosotros.

El anterior ATM lo anunciaron un viernes después de que cerrase el mercado, asiq veremos...


----------



## Witosev (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Tienes razón y suscribo cada una de tus palabras. El último artículo de SA es muy correcto, NMM nunca ha estado en una posición tan fuerte, tanto de rates como de balance.
> 
> Pero OJO, nunca antes en la historia de NMM habíamos tenido esta presión DEMENCIAL con los ATMs. Llevamos 3 seguidos por más de un total de 200M ya y estamos capitalizando como 500M aprox.
> 
> ...



¿No son 2? 75 y 100 MM?


----------



## jjh (28 Jul 2021)

Qué Gabriel abriera posición hace poco y en el top 3 de su cartera es un argumento muy bullish y que debería transmitirnos confianza.

Estamos en un sector muy volátil que viene de unos años muy malos. 

No ha pasado ni una semana desde que Dani (DragonOroPlata) nos diese unas pinceladas de como de caliente está el sector.

En mi caso solo contemplo esperar a agosto (FFA disparados) y a que no nos lleguen noticias de AF.


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

Todas subiendo
Zim marcándose un 7
Nmm en rojo

tengo muy muy claro que si llego a break even (25) vendo la mitad de mis 400

no pienso arriesgarme con esta


----------



## jjh (28 Jul 2021)

Creo que ya se ha comentado, pero menuda subida más bestial la de los Capes. Casi un 10% para agosto.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> En mi opinión lo que diga Jefferies es muy importante y si ellos sacan en su nota "no plans for more" es que cuando le hicieron la pregunta al griego y contestó que los ATMs estaban casi completo quiere decir que el plan que tenían de recaudar capital está finiquitado y no va a haber nuevos ATMs en esta fase de la empresa.
> Recordad que había la duda de interpretación de si este ATM estaba finiquitado o era más general la contestación de "el programa de ATMs se ha competado".
> El que hizo ayer las preguntas es el analista de Jefferies y si el firma esa nota es porque esa es la interpretación. Si le permitieron a el estar en la call por algo es. No os creáis que entra cualquiera analista a ponerle la cara roja a Angeliki. Eso está todo cocinado.
> 
> ...



Sí, es cierto lo que dices. Con relación al analista de Jefferies, lo más probable es que tenga un conexión personal con la dirección de NMM, como Gabriel, y por eso no quería darles caña en la call. Pero, como comentas, si lo pone en la nota, es que algo le habrán dicho. A ver qué comenta Gabriel cuando hable con ellos. Ahora, esperemos que se cumpla lo que supuestamente dicen en privado.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Todas subiendo
> Zim marcándose un 7
> Nmm en rojo
> 
> ...



Es que NMM está bajo muchísima presión. Hoy es todo volatilidad. Es normal que no suba por ahora.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Es obvio que si ahora no van a pagarte no lo van a hacer tras el fin de ciclo.......y nadie quiere una accion que a fin de ciclo no valdrá nada y ahora que vale no reparte.
> 
> Si al menos hubiese algún tipo de presión de los accionistas sobre la Charo ?? Como puede haber este control sobre una empresa cotizada ? No entiendo nada.
> 
> No lo veo nada claro.....



Llevamos solo 5 o 6 meses con rates altos en dry bulk. La mayor parte de los peers tampoco han iniciado sus programas de dividendos, o los tienen muy bajos, como NMM. Están todas recomponiendo caja, ampliando flota, construyendo un war chest... Espérate un par de trimestres más. Estoy seguro de que veremos dividendos altos durante los próximos años. No hay que olvidar que se espera un superciclo que se extienda al menos hasta 2024.


----------



## zeddar (28 Jul 2021)

Yo os tengo que decir que a diferencia de lo que se lee por aquí, sigo bastante optimista y si bajase del precio de mi primera compra en 19usd compraría más y eso que llevo 1300 acciones ya.
Por mucho que la dirección sea opaca y pueda hacer algun tejemaneje, los fundamentales son tan increiblemente buenos y el ratio riesgo vs posible beneficio me parece tan bueno que me cuesta encontrar alguna opción mejor que NMM, estamos hablando de practicamente deuda nula y un PER a finales del 2021 sobre el 1, con una caja enorme.


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> ¿No son 2? 75 y 100 MM?



Antes de poner el de 75M ya tenian uno, no recuerdo de si 30 o 40M.

Pero bueno, la realidad es que los capes están volando y el mercado aún no lo reconoce...

Ganas tengo de las presentaciones de SBLK y EGLE.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Antes de poner el de 75M ya tenian uno, no recuerdo de si 30 o 40M.
> 
> Pero bueno, la realidad es que los capes están volando y el mercado aún no lo reconoce...
> 
> Ganas tengo de las presentaciones de SBLK y EGLE.



Mañana SB, que va a ser un bombazo también


----------



## mariano2004 (28 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mañana SB, que va a ser un bombazo también



Para bien o para mal?


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Para bien o para mal?



Para bien hombre, de SB podemos esperar algun programa de recompras incluso


----------



## Cuqui (28 Jul 2021)

Comprad unas tigr y dejareis de sufrir con nmm. Yo he llegado a un punto en que cuando veo el rojo me ilusiono y cuando veo el verde se me jode la tarde.


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Jul 2021)

Ha acabado en verde o lo he soñado ?


----------



## CMarlow (28 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Para bien hombre, de SB podemos esperar algun programa de recompras incluso



Para bien, sí, pero tanto como recompras no lo sé, que aún tienen un ATM activo. Pero SB saca acciones cuando está sobre NAV.


----------



## Witosev (29 Jul 2021)

¿Cuándo NMM llegue a 50USD/share organizamos una fiesta-quedada en algún yate de Barcelona, Valencia, Mallorca?

También podemos enviarle un ramo de flores y algún detalle español tipo un abanico, a Charo, a la dirección que tienen en Grecia.


----------



## KilianJornet (29 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> ¿Cuándo NMM llegue a 50USD/share organizamos una fiesta-quedada en algún yate de Barcelona, Valencia, Mallorca?
> 
> También podemos enviarle un ramo de flores y algún detalle español tipo un abanico, a Charo, a la dirección que tienen en Grecia.



Me gusta la propuesta, aunque yo añadiría un par de banderillas.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jul 2021)

SB bate previsión de "analistas" en un 34%. BPA de 0,31 en línea con lo esperado por Mintzmyer. Han bajado deuda de una forma considerable. No hay dividendo por ahora.









Safe Bulkers EPS beats by $0.08, beats on revenue


Safe Bulkers (SB): Q2 Non-GAAP EPS of $0.31 beats by $0.08; GAAP EPS of $0.27 beats by $0.02.Revenue of $81.6M (+69.0% Y/Y) beats by $7.71M.Shares +2.5% AH.Press Release




seekingalpha.com


----------



## austral (29 Jul 2021)

NMM
Sólo puede subir, hay que ser optimistas, buenos resultados.
A ver cuanto tarda en volver a los 30$
Vamos!!!


----------



## colorao (29 Jul 2021)

austral dijo:


> NMM
> Sólo puede subir, hay que ser optimistas, buenos resultados.
> A ver cuanto tarda en volver a los 30$
> Vamos!!!



Totalmente de acuerdo con todo, reduce deuda, gana mas dinero que nunca, lo está haciendo muy bien,los fletes sigue subiendo, pronto el mercado le dará su valor, sólo puede subir.


----------



## Value (29 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> SB bate previsión de "analistas" en un 34%. BPA de 0,31 en línea con lo esperado por Mintzmyer. Han bajado deuda de una forma considerable. No hay dividendo por ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen uso del ATM por parte de SB, parece que buscan desapalancarse. A este ritmo ya no van a ser la apuest amás apalancada al sector BULK.

Todas las acciones del ATM vendidas a premium sobre NAV, sería algo así como que NMM pudiese hacer su ATM soltando acciones a 80$ aprox.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jul 2021)

Para los que les interesan los tankers, parece que el sentimiento está cambiando hacia un punto de inflexión cercano.









Talk of tankers hitting a cyclical inflection point increase - Splash247


Analysts are increasingly talking about tankers having hit rock bottom with the best time to pile into the sector being right now. Cleaves Securities is the latest to posit this theory, suggesting oil tankers are now experiencing a “cyclical inflection point”. “Spot and period earnings are still...




splash247.com





Y Joakim ha subido los precios objetivo de las tanqueras. TNK tiene muy buena pinta la verdad!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (29 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Buen uso del ATM por parte de SB, parece que buscan desapalancarse. A este ritmo ya no van a ser la apuest amás apalancada al sector BULK.
> 
> Todas las acciones del ATM vendidas a premium sobre NAV, sería algo así como que NMM pudiese hacer su ATM soltando acciones a 80$ aprox.



Pero si SB ha bajado una barbaridad. Yo llevo algo y es la que más ha bajado este último mes con NMM.


----------



## Value (29 Jul 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pero si SB ha bajado una barbaridad. Yo llevo algo y es la que más ha bajado este último mes con NMM.



Recuerda que están reportando Q2, las bajadas fueron o estan siendo en Q3... que curiosamente va a ser mucho mejor quarter que Q2.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jul 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pero si SB ha bajado una barbaridad. Yo llevo algo y es la que más ha bajado este último mes con NMM.



Así es el mercado... Y como a NMM, hay que añadirle la presión vendedora de las nuevas acciones del ATM. Pero debería ir arriba. Mintzmyer le da un precio objetivo de 5, contando con las nuevas acciones. Q3 y Q4 van a ser muy fuertes. Y supongo que, como el resto del sector, establecerán un dividendo potente y harán recompras de cara al año que viene, una vez hayan fortalecido la posición financiera y trabajado la flota. Hay que saber también que es una empresa familiar, donde la directiva es la propietaria mayoritaria, con lo que la alineación es total. Yo le veo un futuro muy prometedor.


----------



## Mascarieri (29 Jul 2021)

María ángeles di algo sobre los ATM

último aviso


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jul 2021)

La presentación de SB



http://www.safebulkers.com/files/SB_2Q_2021.pdf


----------



## Witosev (29 Jul 2021)

Que cutre es la presentación de SB.....no borran ni las rallas del Excel

Un par de comparativas:

Pr trimestra: NMM 8,96 SB 10,77
$ de deuda cubierto con achatarrimiento barcos: NMM 110% - SB 65%


----------



## Bijouk (29 Jul 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Que cutre es la presentación de SB.....no borran ni las rallas del Excel
> 
> Un par de comparativas:
> 
> ...



mientras paguen divis, como si las hacen los excel con escuadra y cartabón


----------



## Halfredico (29 Jul 2021)

En 3 meses ZIM ha pasado de tener un precio por acción igual que NMM a casi doblarlo hoy. Luego se viene con el cuento de que los grandes fondos no creen en el sector, que no hay dividendos...


----------



## KilianJornet (29 Jul 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> En 3 meses ZIM ha pasado de tener un precio por acción igual que NMM a casi doblarlo hoy. Luego se viene con el cuento de que los grandes fondos no creen en el sector, que no hay dividendos...



Normal cuando haces varios ATM y diluyes cada vez más al accionista. Qué pena no haber entrado a ZIM el martes en mínimos de dos meses. +16% desde entonces.


----------



## Witosev (29 Jul 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> En 3 meses ZIM ha pasado de tener un precio por acción igual que NMM a casi doblarlo hoy. Luego se viene con el cuento de que los grandes fondos no creen en el sector, que no hay dividendos...



Y NMM multiplicó x 4 en menos de un año ¿Qué tiene que ver eso?


----------



## morgat (29 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que estoy profundamente preocupado. De hecho es la primera vez que NMM me quita el sueño...
> 
> Los resultados han sido lo esperado. Todo bien por ese lado. Las 2 cosas que me preocupan son: 1) que no ha cerrado la puerta a más ATMs, por lo que hay riesgo que saque otro programa nada más anunciar el fin del actual, como ha hecho la última vez, y 2) que el sentimiento del mercado se ha convertido en extraordinariamente negativo con relación a esta empresa. Incluso Nick, que siempre tiene una actitud positiva, ayer hacía unos comentarios muy agrios en el chat de VIE.
> 
> Estoy bastante perdido en este momento. No sé si esperar a ver si AF no nos la vuelve a jugar con otro ATM o si vender todo, realizar las ganancias que tengo (precio medio 17,63) y rotar a otras empresas del sector.




En caso de rotar, qué alternativas tienes en mente? 2020B??


----------



## CMarlow (29 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> En caso de rotar, qué alternativas tienes en mente? 2020B??



Pues nada muy exótico: DAC, ZIM, GSL, EGLE. 2020B podría ser, pero está cara en comparación con las otras en este momento.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jul 2021)

Extraigo esto de la call de SB de esta mañana. Creo que es una situación en la que se refleja perfectamente NMM, al igual que otras compañías del sector.

"We are still six months into a good market. It's most important for the company to deleverage and renew its fleet first, and then to consider the dividends. Because now we have work to do and this is what we're doing. And we're not staying still.

We prove it quarter after-quarter of the deleveraging policy and then fleet renewal policy. So, there will come a time of the dividend will come for the benefit of all shareholders."

Luego vuelve a repetir:

"The good market is only six months old. We expect this market should last a year or two more. And the order book is so small in drybulk. All the yards are fully booked until the first quarter of '24 with a major activity in containers. And before that we had major activity in tankers. But we have no activity in bulkers.

So we expect a strong market with all the regulations that are coming in front of us to prevail for more years, one or two years more from now. So a company to reinstate the dividend has to do it after you finish off with your deleveraging priority and your fleet renewal priority."









Safe Bulkers, Inc. (SB) CEO Polys Hajioannou on Q2 2021 Results - Earnings Call Transcript


Safe Bulkers, Inc. (NYSE:NYSE:SB) Q2 2021 Earnings Conference Call July 29, 2021, 09:30 AM ET Company Participants Polys Hajioannou - Chairman and CEO Loukas Barmparis - President...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Hastur (30 Jul 2021)

Tiene mucho sentido lo que dice......hay que tener paciencia pero todo llegara.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (30 Jul 2021)

Para mi el problema con NMM y los barcos en general no es lo que haga o deje de hacer la griega (eso ayuda por supuesto), si no la economía macro.

La bolsa está cada día más inestable y cosas como ayer con las previsiones fallidas de Amazon y menor crecimiento de lo esperado para los próximos trimestres pueden estar hablando de un enfriamiento económico o incluso recesión en un futuro cercano.

Y si eso pasa adiós al superciclo y demás teorías de barquitos. 

Esperemos que al menos eso le queden unos meses y tengamos un otoño per-navidades bueno para los barcos


----------



## pgongan (30 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Extraigo esto de la call de SB de esta mañana. Creo que es una situación en la que se refleja perfectamente NMM, al igual que otras compañías del sector.
> 
> "We are still six months into a good market. It's most important for the company to deleverage and renew its fleet first, and then to consider the dividends. Because now we have work to do and this is what we're doing. And we're not staying still.
> 
> ...



Visto lo visto, podría ser una cuestión de timing. Por lo visto parece que nosotros aquí hemos corrido mucho para anticipar las bondades del mercado sin tener en cuenta que estas empresas primero reducirían deuda y renovarían flota antes de compartir beneficios con los accionistas. Nosotros prevemos unas condiciones de mercado muy favorables y que van a poder hacer todo a la vez: reducir deuda, renovar flota y retribuir al accionista. Parece que AF prefiere ser conservadora y no vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo...

En cualquier caso los fundamentales siguen ahí (con permiso de la Fed) y el fondo de la tesis sigue en pie pero se necesita más tiempo,


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Extraigo esto de la call de SB de esta mañana. Creo que es una situación en la que se refleja perfectamente NMM, al igual que otras compañías del sector.
> 
> "We are still six months into a good market. It's most important for the company to deleverage and renew its fleet first, and then to consider the dividends. Because now we have work to do and this is what we're doing. And we're not staying still.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que tiene bastante sentido lo que dice. Con rates potentes de bulk llevamos NADA, hay que tener algo de paciencia


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Jul 2021)

Hoy preparaos para un buen día de guano porque con la caída de Amazon va a arrastrar todo por miedo 

yo creo que el shipping se puede comportar bien hasta en momentos de inflación y recesión pues los materiales se van a seguir necesitando y ahora mismo se necesitan y mucho pues hay un desabastecimiento brutal


----------



## colorao (30 Jul 2021)

Hemos de darle tiempo, nunca ha hecho tanto dinero este sector y encima se van a quedar sin deuda.










Carriers to achieve US$100 billion annual profits for the first time in history - Container News


Box shipping lines' yearly profits are expected to approach US$100 billion in 2021 for the first time in the history of container shipping.




container-news.com


----------



## Minadeperro (30 Jul 2021)

Parece que nuestra Charo ha confirmado en una conversación privada que ya no habrá más ATM.


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Parece que nuestra Charo ha confirmado en una conversación privada que ya no habrá más ATM.



Y esto lo dice en una llamada privada y no saca una noticia que haría que la cotización fuera tudemun … no lo entiendo


----------



## Membroza (30 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Parece que nuestra Charo ha confirmado en una conversación privada que ya no habrá más ATM.



Muy buena noticia. Iba a publicar también el vídeo ahora.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jul 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Para mi el problema con NMM y los barcos en general no es lo que haga o deje de hacer la griega (eso ayuda por supuesto), si no la economía macro.
> 
> La bolsa está cada día más inestable y cosas como ayer con las previsiones fallidas de Amazon y menor crecimiento de lo esperado para los próximos trimestres pueden estar hablando de un enfriamiento económico o incluso recesión en un futuro cercano.
> 
> ...



La FED preve un fuerte crecimiento en la segunda mitad del año, no? El problema más bien son los tipos de interés, pero la inflación debería beneficiar a las navieras.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jul 2021)

pgongan dijo:


> Visto lo visto, podría ser una cuestión de timing. Por lo visto parece que nosotros aquí hemos corrido mucho para anticipar las bondades del mercado sin tener en cuenta que estas empresas primero reducirían deuda y renovarían flota antes de compartir beneficios con los accionistas. Nosotros prevemos unas condiciones de mercado muy favorables y que van a poder hacer todo a la vez: reducir deuda, renovar flota y retribuir al accionista. Parece que AF prefiere ser conservadora y no vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo...
> 
> En cualquier caso los fundamentales siguen ahí (con permiso de la Fed) y el fondo de la tesis sigue en pie pero se necesita más tiempo,



Hombre, yo mis NMM las tengo a precio medio 17,63. Si hubiese hecho compras más fuertes desde el principio lo tendría a precio medio 13 o 14. Para mi es cuestión se tomar posiciones y esperar a que la cosa se desarrolle.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Parece que nuestra Charo ha confirmado en una conversación privada que ya no habrá más ATM.



Pues ya lo podría decir de forma pública. Son este tipo de cosas las que hacen que la gente desconfíe.


----------



## Bijouk (30 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues ya lo podría decir de forma pública. Son este tipo de cosas las que hacen que la gente desconfíe.



Yo creo que la tía sabe que diga lo que diga no le van a creer, así que ni se da mal en comunicarlo... Sino fíjate en cuando dijo que iba dar divis y a la semana hizo un ATM. Yo hasta que no lo vea no me creo nada.


----------



## Hombredepaja (30 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Extraigo esto de la call de SB de esta mañana. Creo que es una situación en la que se refleja perfectamente NMM, al igual que otras compañías del sector.
> 
> "We are still six months into a good market. It's most important for the company to deleverage and renew its fleet first, and then to consider the dividends. Because now we have work to do and this is what we're doing. And we're not staying still.
> 
> ...



NMM poca reducción de deuda necesita hacer cuando los ingresos por achatarrar toda flota ya cubren el total de la deuda.


----------



## Witosev (30 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues ya lo podría decir de forma pública. Son este tipo de cosas las que hacen que la gente desconfíe.



Lo dijeron, pero crípticamente. Es tal cual lo que yo comentaba hace un par de días de Randy Giveans (Jeffries), que es el que le pasa la información a Gabriel. El mensaje que dio el griego era "los ATMs se acabaron" y la duda de interpretación es si era "este ATM se acabó" y como estamos sensibles....

Para mi es una gran noticia tener este feedback. Era la única preocupación que tenía y post CC me imaginé que esta era la interpretación. Ahora nos lo confirman.
Estos no comunican nada, ni lo van a hacer. Es lo que hay. Yo me conformo con que no nos roben la cartera.

Siguiente hito. Ver en que meten el dinero. Ojalá consigamos librarnos de los tankers, pero hay un alto % de posibilidades de que nos los comamos. Todo lo que sea gastar ese dinero en capeize de NM será maravilloso en vista de las alternativas.


Por último, si apartamos un poco la vista, el gran problema ha sido la emisión de acciones muy por debajo del NAV. (En principio tema zanjado) Del resto, estamos en una situación similar al resto del sector. Casi todas las empresas han estado amortizando deuda, haciendo ATMs, ampliando flota. Salvo 2020B que ya reparte buenos dividendos y GNK que ha anticipado un plan de dividendos que inicia en el Q12022 el resto están con políticas similares a Charo. Esto quiere decir, en mi opinión, que cuando el sector se ponga en plan retributivo, seguro que Charo va a repartir buenos dividendos, en línea con comparables y con lo que ha hecho en el pasado. Y en ese momento el GAP no se cerrará del todo con comparables, pero se ajustará .


----------



## Witosev (30 Jul 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Para mi el problema con NMM y los barcos en general no es lo que haga o deje de hacer la griega (eso ayuda por supuesto), si no la economía macro.
> 
> La bolsa está cada día más inestable y cosas como ayer con las previsiones fallidas de Amazon y menor crecimiento de lo esperado para los próximos trimestres pueden estar hablando de un enfriamiento económico o incluso recesión en un futuro cercano.
> 
> ...



La FED no puede retirar las cartas de abajo del castillo de naipes que ha construido. Precisamente enfriamiento y recisión es lo que va a hacer que les cueste mucho levantar las medidas de política monetaria expansiva y es eso lo que es super bullish para el sector shipping como se ha venido demostrando en el último año.
Piensa que toda la presión que tiene la FED a mantener la maquinita funcionando hace que sigan fuente las presiones inflacionarias y esas presiones inflacionarias provocan que nuestros barcos valgan más y que su achatarramiento (Que es el suelo del NAV) valga mucho más.
Es la gracia del shipping precisamente en un contexto como este. Te cubre de la inflación (estos barcos no dejan de ser hierro) y en combinación te beneficias de muy buenas perspectivas de la curva de oferta y demanda,

Para mi lo importante es escapar de los tankers que es lo que tiene una curva de demanda más impredecible.


----------



## Value (30 Jul 2021)

En containers el Harpex +5% esta semana, los futuros de BULK planos después de la gran subida de ayer y nuestra Charo confirmando en privado que no habrá más ATMs...

Señores, estamos en una posición bastante buena. Solo necesitamos que pase el tiempo y no tengamos ningún cisne negro en el sector.


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Jul 2021)

Pues hoy otro día rojo para los barcos


----------



## CMarlow (30 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pues hoy otro día rojo para los barcos



NMM no se está comportando tan mal con relación a los demás nombres. Creo que la info de hoy está haciendo entrar a gente.


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Jul 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NMM no se está comportando tan mal con relación a los demás nombres. Creo que la info de hoy está haciendo entrar a gente.



Puede ser

egle perdiendo lo que ganó ayer y dac ahí está … aunque el lunes tiene earnings y como serán buenísimos pues se irá al infierno


----------



## Witosev (30 Jul 2021)

Hacia muchos días que NMM no se comportaba tan bien respecto a comparables. Parece que en los 20 tenemos un suelo en cuanto a cotización. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que deberían ser buenos meses para los Cape y que teóricamente se acabó la presión vendedora del ATM, que no ha sido menor.


----------



## pandiella (30 Jul 2021)

"confirmado en privado", buff, en serio?


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Parece que nuestra Charo ha confirmado en una conversación privada que ya no habrá más ATM.



¿Soy el único que piensa que esto es raro de cojones?


----------



## Value (31 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que piensa que esto es raro de cojones?



Raro no me parece, pero el hecho de que no lo haga público ella directamente en la conference call me da a pensar que le interesa por algún lado (ya nos enteraremos como) mantener el precio deprimido.

Es que otras empresas como SB te lo dicen todo de cara, incluso en la presentación 1 slide es diciendo cuantas acciones han vendido del ATM. Mientras tanto en NMM no te dicen nada, el analista pregunta en la call y le dan largas diciendo que espere al informe de la sec...

Ese es el nivel de nuestra charo


----------



## CMarlow (31 Jul 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Puede ser
> 
> egle perdiendo lo que ganó ayer y dac ahí está … aunque el lunes tiene earnings y como serán buenísimos pues se irá al infierno



Pues sí. Mira SB cómo respondió a sus buenos resultados...


----------



## CMarlow (31 Jul 2021)

La empresas lo están haciendo bien. Los fundamentales son cada vez mejores. Lo único que tenemos que hacer es esperar a que cambie el sentimiento, que el mercado se de cuenta que esto no es una cosa de dos días, como los tankers el año pasado, y que empiece a entrar el dinero en el sector. No estoy seguro de que vaya a ser una cosa inmediata, pero sí que espero, deseo, que se produzca a lo largo de los próximos 2 o 3 trimestres. Nos quedan por ver grandes subidas!

Solo como ejemplo, DAC cerro ayer al mismo nivel que tocó hace 3 meses, con el harpex un 93% más alto y firmando contratos de 5 años de duración a comenzar en 6 meses! No tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## Ricardiano (31 Jul 2021)

Pues viendo los gráficos no solo de NMM la cosa tiene muy buena pinta. TRTN ha roto su canal bajista claramente, ZIM también lo ha roto, DAC está apunto. GSL, SBLK, SB, EGLE o ATCO están haciendo suelo y acumulación. 

NMM es la que peor está claro, tiene que cerrar por encima de 25,5 la semana que viene para romper el canal bajista que viene haciendo desde máximos.

Sí, solo son gráficos. Pero es curioso que todos son similares. Tanto es su corrección como en su recuperación


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Raro no me parece, pero el hecho de que no lo haga público ella directamente en la conference call me da a pensar que le interesa por algún lado (ya nos enteraremos como) mantener el precio deprimido.
> 
> Es que otras empresas como SB te lo dicen todo de cara, incluso en la presentación 1 slide es diciendo cuantas acciones han vendido del ATM. Mientras tanto en NMM no te dicen nada, el analista pregunta en la call y le dan largas diciendo que espere al informe de la sec...
> 
> Ese es el nivel de nuestra charo



De todos modos en esto pienso como el capi, lo que dijo Desypris en la call es bastante claro:




Efstratios Desypris dijo:


> Yes, we will have all the details on, the number of the units that have issued and the units outstanding as well as the status of the ATM program in our 6K and 8K filing that will come shortly. However, what I can share with you on this call is the fact that practically *the ATM’s programs have been practically completed by now*, so a very minimal amounts left.



Dijo que los ATMs (plural) se acaban ya. Que se les crea o no es otra historia pero, si la transcripción es precisa, en mi opinión el significado de la frase tiene poca discusión.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> De todos modos en esto pienso como el capi, lo que dijo Desypris en la call es bastante claro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, desde un punto de vista puramente lingüístico, lo que dijo es que se han completado, no que se hayan acabado. Interpretar que se han acabado a partir de esa frase es añadir connotaciones que no están claramente expresadas en la frase. Si quisiese comunicar con claridad la idea de que no va a haber más ATMs podría usar una ristra de expresiones mucho menos ambiguas: the ATMs programs are over, we are done with the ATMs programs... y por supuesto: there won't be any more ATMs programs coming up. Pero la forma en que lo ha expresado se presta a confusión, y a partir de lo que dijo sólo se puede interpretar que no va a haber más programas ATM si se estira bastante el significado. Por eso la comunidad inversora está confusa. La comunidad anglófona claramente no ha entendido que en la call se haya dicho que no va a haber más programas ATM.


----------



## morgat (31 Jul 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Pues viendo los gráficos no solo de NMM la cosa tiene muy buena pinta. TRTN ha roto su canal bajista claramente, ZIM también lo ha roto, DAC está apunto. GSL, SBLK, SB, EGLE o ATCO están haciendo suelo y acumulación.
> 
> NMM es la que peor está claro, tiene que cerrar por encima de 25,5 la semana que viene para romper el canal bajista que viene haciendo desde máximos.
> 
> Sí, solo son gráficos. Pero es curioso que todos son similares. Tanto es su corrección como en su recuperación



Una pregunta. Busco diversificar un poco (tengo Egle y NMM). Aparte 2020B alguna recomendación ?

Containers y liners también ?


----------



## Ricardiano (31 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Una pregunta. Busco diversificar un poco (tengo Egle y NMM). Aparte 2020B alguna recomendación ?
> 
> Containers y liners también ?



Yo no recomiendo nada. Cada uno sabrá. No soy un experto en el sector, creo que como muchos otros por aquí, voy empapándome de lo que otros van publicando amablemente. De hecho por ahora ni siquiera tengo una sola acción, aunque sí voy con opciones en varias. Así que imagina lo que vale mi opinión. 

Respecto a los gráficos, tampoco soy un absoluto creyente. Tienen buena pinta, pero si la semana que viene anuncian otro ATM o sale Biden y dice que hay que encerrarse en casa porque el virus ha mutado....Da igual lo que digan los gráficos, habrá guano y punto.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Una pregunta. Busco diversificar un poco (tengo Egle y NMM). Aparte 2020B alguna recomendación ?
> 
> Containers y liners también ?



Pues todas las que ha cita @Ricardiano son buenas opciones para diversificar. A lo mejor ZIM es la que más potencial tiene en los próximos meses, y ATCO la que mejor risk/regard tiene. Tienes ya 2 bulkers, yo iría por una containership. DAC es una muy buena opción también.


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Una pregunta. Busco diversificar un poco (tengo Egle y NMM). Aparte 2020B alguna recomendación ?
> 
> Containers y liners también ?



Yo tengo dac eagle y nmm aunque muchos más huevos en nmm que en las otras … creo que DAC puede dar alegrias aunque yo me he puesto punto de salida en 80 y creo que he sido conservador … espero no darme la hostia 

mientras no te metas en glbs … yo ya he dado por perdido mi dinero con el hijo puta de Thanos


----------



## morgat (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## zeddar (1 Ago 2021)

Y no puede ser que Angeliki quiera mantener la cotizacion barata porque está comprando acciones ella misma a manos llenas?
Con la cantidad de sociedades privadas que tiene y que puede crear a nombre de terceros si lo reparte bien no se entera ni dios.
Aunque bueno con la de cash que ha acumulado en NMM todo apunta a que hara alguna operación grande para salvar a NM o NNA.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2021)

En este caso conviene tener presenta más que nunca que una cosa es al capacidad de una empresa de generar beneficios y pagar su deuda lo cual es best in class en el caso de NMM pero otra es que vaya a hacer el management con ese dinero.
En esta acción está claro que tienen un pasado de falsedad hacia el accionista y de engaño deliverado diría yo. Es parte del guión que asumimos los inversores en cualquier decisión de inversion. Aquí se dan muchas condiciones para mirar a otro lado respecto a la supuesta honorabilidad del management hacia los inversores.

Se financian ampliando acciones que venden al mercado directamente. Esto me parece vil porque le encaloman a los inversores esa financiación en vez de acudir a un banco o unos bonos teniendo capacidad y solvencia sufriente para ello.

El management tiene poco skin in the game.

Parece que hay e.oreaas privadas que se benefician de las decisiones que se toman en contra de los accionistas y lo que parece grave es que el management está sacando beneficio personal de ello.

Cuando uno o una no se puede fijar del management mejor estar afuera. Esa tipa debe estar ganando más dinero fuera de NMM que dentro y lo está haciendo gastando el dinero/beneficio que no distribuye a los accionistas. Además no responde a la calidad de ese proceso decisor e inversor y más bien se beneficia de la cantidad de decisiones que toma y no de la calidad porque parece que se licra con la gestión del número de barcos más que con el beneficio de los barcos.

Además es griega.

En definitiva que parece una decisión de inversión de mucho riesgo porque uno no depende del resultado de la empresa si no que la comunidad inversora se fue o no de lo que vaya a hacer el management con el beneficio .... habiendo llovido ya varios eventos de decepción.

Para mi a nivel de flujo de capitales está claro que se está vendiendo.


----------



## Hombredepaja (1 Ago 2021)

zeddar dijo:


> Y no puede ser que Angeliki quiera mantener la cotizacion barata porque está comprando acciones ella misma a manos llenas?
> Con la cantidad de sociedades privadas que tiene y que puede crear a nombre de terceros si lo reparte bien no se entera ni dios.
> Aunque bueno con la de cash que ha acumulado en NMM todo apunta a que hara alguna operación grande para salvar a NM o NNA.



No creo que AF invierta directamente en NMM, para ella es mejor opción hacerse con las acciones que actualmente tiene NM, y sólo en el caso de que al final no sea capaz de salvar a la matriz.


----------



## Fenici0 (1 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> En este caso conviene tener presenta más que nunca que una cosa es al capacidad de una empresa de generar beneficios y pagar su deuda lo cual es best in class en el caso de NMM pero otra es que vaya a hacer el management con ese dinero.
> En esta acción está claro que tienen un pasado de falsedad hacia el accionista y de engaño deliverado diría yo. Es parte del guión que asumimos los inversores en cualquier decisión de inversion. Aquí se dan muchas condiciones para mirar a otro lado respecto a la supuesta honorabilidad del management hacia los inversores.
> 
> Se financian ampliando acciones que venden al mercado directamente. Esto me parece vil porque le encaloman a los inversores esa financiación en vez de acudir a un banco o unos bonos teniendo capacidad y solvencia sufriente para ello.
> ...



El problema de Angeliki no es que tenga skin in the game, es que tiene soul in the game pero no solo con NMM si no con todo el grupo. No va a dejar caer las otras empresas por nada del otro mundo. Si no las deja caer haciendo un uso correcto del capital como comprando barcos a fair value, todo correcto porque la tesis es que viene superciclo por los cuellos de botella en astilleros y la demanda de consumo se mantiene.

El tema es si decide ayudar jodiendo al accionista de NMM, ahí la cotización si que se va a deprimir bastante y habría que revisar la tesis.

De todas formas, si hubiese querido "robarnos" podría haber comprado los barcos por encima de fair value y no lo ha hecho. 

Yo aún no tengo posición, pero voy a vender algunas posiciones esta semana y probablemente para la semana que viene entre con un 10% en cartera con acciones. Mientras, venderé puts OTM y con las primas compraré call OTM todo a ello al mayor largo plazo posible.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> El problema de Angeliki no es que tenga skin in the game, es que tiene soul in the game pero no solo con NMM si no con todo el grupo. No va a dejar caer las otras empresas por nada del otro mundo. Si no las deja caer haciendo un uso correcto del capital como comprando barcos a fair value, todo correcto porque la tesis es que viene superciclo por los cuellos de botella en astilleros y la demanda de consumo se mantiene.
> 
> El tema es si decide ayudar jodiendo al accionista de NMM, ahí la cotización si que se va a deprimir bastante y habría que revisar la tesis.
> 
> ...



Los barcos de containers no sé yo si era fair value o no porque el ciclo alcista ha hecho que se gane dinero ahí pero es bastante reprobable que gestione una empresa pensando en las otras. En NMM se debe a los accionistas de NMN y no debe usar la inversión de estos accionista para beneficiar a los de otras empresas y perjudicar a quienes han puesto la pasta en NMM y se zampan las ampliaciones de capital que mucho sentido no parece que tengan cuando la empresa parece que nada en liquidez. Es una manera reprobable de financiarse porque hunde a los accionistas y ella es muy poquito accionista.
Parece que hay un conflicto de interés claro porque por fuera ella tiene interés en la e.lresa privada que hace la gestión de los barcos y le irá mejor cuantos más barcos tenga sean o no seña éstos barcos rentables.

Tampoco sirve el que en el medio plazo la valoración y suma de todas las empresas del perímetro haya crecido si esto ha sido a costa de NMM.

Me parece acertada asumir la posible obligación de dar acciones mucho más abajo comprando el derecho de comprar también mucho más abajo. No obstante el truco de eso es cuando es el strike que consigas, cuanto de abajo esté y el plazo.
Por técnico NMM se puede pegar un paseo a 10 está en sucesión de mínimos y máximos decrecientes y claramente se están financiando con aka a muy buen precio porque viene de bastante por debajo de 10. Han estado levantando capital a precios muy altos. Seguros haciendolo?. Yo apuesto que si. Los inversores ya saben que todo el capital levantado y el que están ganando .... se va a poner en unos 500mm de caja en un año ..... no va a ser para los accionistas. Sino es para los accionistas y ha demostrado que tiene necesidad de capital porque para eso hace las akas .... es porque probablemente sea para comprar mogollón de barcos que elimine la no productividad u operación a perdidas en otras en otras empresas del perímetro.


----------



## morgat (2 Ago 2021)

A ver qué opinais...

¿Por qué los bulkers/containers están tan baratos? ¿Qué descuenta el mercado?

Tesis: Graves problemas en la economía china y su repercusión sobre el mercado mundial.

1) Hay una gran burbuja en el inmobiliario chino y es conocida. El gobierno chino quiere intervenir el mercado para controlar dicha burbuja




2) Importancia y peso del mercado chino en las commodities:

*

*

Y respecto a USA:



3) Cualquier problema en china afectaría globalmente al transporte de esas commodities (bulkers - tankers), su transformación y exportación (containers) y el mercado se está adelantando a dicho problema.



Tesis sacada uniendo puntos de aquí:


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Ago 2021)

Mañana resultados de DAC que van a ser también igual o mejores que NMM … se irá al infierno igual ?


----------



## CMarlow (2 Ago 2021)

morgat dijo:


> A ver qué opinais...
> 
> ¿Por qué los bulkers/containers están tan baratos? ¿Qué descuenta el mercado?
> 
> ...



Yo he vivido en China 9 años, del 2011 al 2020, y desde que llegué se está hablando de que la burbuja inmobiliaria china va a estallar, que la enorme deuda privada que tiene (la mayor del mundo con gran diferencia) va a hacer default. Pero eso nunca sucede, sino que cada vez el mercado crece más.

Una de las grandes diferencias entre China y los países occidentales es que estos tienen gobiernos democráticos, en los que los gobernantes miran al corto plazo y no son capaces de tomar medidas impopulares en la actualidad aunque sean beneficiosas para el largo plazo. Sin embargo los gobernantes chinos no siguen la lógica de las elecciones cada 4 años, por eso son capaces de tomar medidas de control económico mucho más eficientes y racionales para garantizar la estabilidad de la economía en el largo plazo. Para mi este es uno de los principales motivos que explican por qué China no se hunde bajo su deuda privada. El control que hay sobre los bancos, el movimiento de capital, el mercado inmobiliario... hasta el movimiento de los individuos dentro del país, es brutal. Y toman medidas limitantes sin despeinarse. Por ejemplo, hace unos años pasaron la ley por la que en las mayores ciudades del país los ciudadanos no pueden comprar más de una unidad residencial aparte de aquella en la que viven. Algo así sería imposible hacer por parte de ningún gobierno en España, simplemente porque se hundiría en las elecciones siguientes.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Ago 2021)

Esta para mi es una noticia fundamental para el dry bulk: la aprobación esta semana del plan de infraestructuras de 1 trillón (americano) de dólares en US.









After months of work, U.S. senators unveil $1 trillion infrastructure bill


U.S. senators introduced a sweeping $1-trillion bipartisan plan to invest in roads, bridges, ports, high-speed internet and other infrastructure, with some predicting the chamber could pass this week the largest public works legislation in decades.




reut.rs


----------



## Minadeperro (2 Ago 2021)

Las navieras japonesas han subido un 20% en dos días después de los resultados de MOL, que han sido muy buenos.

Esta semana presentan resultados las otras dos grandes, recuperadas del bajón de estos dos meses y marcando ya máximos del año.

A ver si se contagian un poco las americanas y europeas.


----------



## feuerradder (2 Ago 2021)

Me acaban de dar vueltas los ojos en el premarket con casi un 8%. Se que no vale para nada, pero si que viene fuerte hoy la cosa


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Ago 2021)

feuerradder dijo:


> Me acaban de dar vueltas los ojos en el premarket con casi un 8%. Se que no vale para nada, pero si que viene fuerte hoy la cosa



Tiene un volumen de dos acciones ahora mismo


----------



## feuerradder (2 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Tiene un volumen de dos acciones ahora mismo



Gente con mucho optimismo jajajaj


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Ago 2021)

Angeliki que esperas para decir PÚBLICAMENTE no more ATM y que nos vayamos to the moon ?


----------



## CMarlow (2 Ago 2021)

Gabriel acaba de poner esto en el chat de VIE: Confirmación de otro analista, no más ATMs en NMM!


----------



## jjh (2 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Gabriel acaba de poner esto en el chat de VIE: Confirmación de otro analista, no más ATMs en NMM!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 731269



Y publica lo siguiente en Twitter:


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Gabriel acaba de poner esto en el chat de VIE: Confirmación de otro analista, no más ATMs en NMM!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 731269



Que poca credibilidad me da que no lo diga la ceo

vaya management …


----------



## jjh (2 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Que poca credibilidad me da que no lo diga la ceo
> 
> vaya management …



¿Por qué será que está cotizando a 0,2 del NAV?

Y aunque lo dijera la CEO, tampoco sería creíble dado su historial.


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> ¿Por qué será que está cotizando a 0,2 del NAV?
> 
> Y aunque lo dijera la CEO, tampoco sería creíble dado su historial.



Grande angeliki


----------



## Witosev (2 Ago 2021)

Se viene los resultados de DAC en un rato. Mi segunda posición en cartera. Veremos que nos cuentan, la presentación siempre es mucho más interesante que la de NMM.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Se viene los resultados de DAC en un rato. Mi segunda posición en cartera. Veremos que nos cuentan, la presentación siempre es mucho más interesante que la de NMM.



Estamos igual tú y yo, cargados de NMM y DAC. Durante las caídas de la semana pasada y la anterior también he ido construyendo una posición relativamente importante en ZIM, que tiene un potencial brutal en el corto y medio plazo.


----------



## Ubi (2 Ago 2021)

Bloomberg dice que está negociando con los bonistas


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Ago 2021)

Pues otros con earnings de Puta madre , crujiéndolos en 0,35 …

a ver mañana como se lo toma el mercado


----------



## Witosev (2 Ago 2021)

NAV DAC Q1




NAV DAC Q2






Que jodida barbaridad.....

Lo malo es lo de siempre...siguen con el dividendo clavado en el 0,5. Y estos si que no tienen excusa para empezar a elevarlo.


Por cierto

NMM beneficio por acción (ordinario) 2,5USDs ---->Cotiza 22
DAC beneficio por acción 3,34USDs --->Cotiza 70


----------



## CMarlow (3 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> NAV DAC Q1
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 731709
> 
> ...



Osea que DAC ha cerrado ayer a 0,48 P/NAV.


----------



## Mascarieri (3 Ago 2021)

Ojalá el post market no sea real porque si no preveo un buen sell the news como paso con nmm


----------



## CMarlow (3 Ago 2021)

NM está trabajando en renegociar su deuda más próxima, lo que hace pensar que NMM no va a comparar el holding.









Navios Said To Be Starting Talks With Bondholders To Ease Debt


Navios Maritime Holdings Inc., the shipping company, has started negotiating with bondholders about giving it more time to repay debt that starts maturing as soon as January, according to people with knowledge of the matter.




news.bloomberglaw.com


----------



## Mascarieri (3 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NM está trabajando en renegociar su deuda más próxima, lo que hace pensar que NMM no va a comparar el holding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se que los pres no valen una mierda

pero que por esa noticia suba un 9% en pre no lo entiendo


----------



## Mascarieri (3 Ago 2021)

Me doy por vencido

DAC bajando un 6%


----------



## CMarlow (3 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Se que los pres no valen una mierda
> 
> pero que por esa noticia suba un 9% en pre no lo entiendo



Si consiguen renegociar la deuda más cercana significa que tienen más posibilidades de evitar la quiebra. Pero de todos modos la empresa está mucho más cara de lo que debería estar, así que... no sé quién quiere comprar acciones. De todos modos el precio se puede mover mucho con 1 o 2 acciones, por eso muchas veces los pre u post no son significativos.


----------



## Mascarieri (3 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Si consiguen renegociar la deuda más cercana significa que tienen más posibilidades de evitar la quiebra. Pero de todos modos la empresa está mucho más cara de lo que debería estar, así que... no sé quién quiere comprar acciones. De todos modos el precio se puede mover mucho con 1 o 2 acciones, por eso muchas veces los pre u post no son significativos.



Mira ahora DAC

todo esto tiene cero sentido … un puto 8%
Estamos locos ?


----------



## Haselnuss (3 Ago 2021)

Yo ya no entiendo nada... 
Pero recuredo como lei en el post: aqui se viene llorado 
Justo ayer amplie NMM y SB un poco, manda huevos


----------



## CMarlow (3 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Mira ahora DAC
> 
> todo esto tiene cero sentido … un puto 8%
> Estamos locos ?



Yo mientras los fundamentales sigan fuertes y las empresas estén bien dirigidas, no me preocupo en exceso. En el largo plazo los mercados son una máquina de pesar. NMM, DAC, SB, EGLE, son acciones que venderé el año que viene, cuando empiecen a devolver al accionista a lo bestia vía dividendos.

Hoy DAC en la call dijo que piensan vender ZIM cuando encuentren el momento apropiado y que el dinero llegará a los bolsillos de los accionistas vía dividendos. Si hiciesen la operación a precios actuales significaría 16 USD de dividendos sólo por ZIM, y a esto habría que sumarle los dividendos procedentes del negocio normal de DAC!

En cuanto a fundamentales de containerships, el New Context ha subido un 3,2% en 5 días y Maersk ha sacado ayer un previo al Q2 y guidance para el resto del año y dicen que ven la situación del mercado excepcionalmente buena al menos hasta finales de 2021. Links aquí:





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de










Trading update for Q2 2021 and 2021 full year guidance adjustment - A.P. Møller - Mærsk A/S


The Investor Relations website contains information about A.P. Møller - Mærsk A/S's business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.




investor.maersk.com


----------



## CMarlow (3 Ago 2021)

ZIM subiendo bien gracias a las noticias que vienen de Maersk.


----------



## CMarlow (3 Ago 2021)

Hoy ha presentado DSX y se está llevando un buen palo, casi como el que se llevó NMM en su momento. Sí que no es tanto una cosa de AF como de las expectativas del sector acerca de rewards inmediatos.


----------



## CMarlow (3 Ago 2021)

Clarksons sube el precio objetivo de DAC a 100, desde 85.









Danaos (DAC) PT Raised to $100 at Clarksons Platou


Clarksons Platou analyst Omar Nokta raised the price target on Danaos (NYSE: DAC) to $100.00 (from $85.00) while maintaining a Buy rating following "strong" results.The analyst commented, "Danaos...




www.streetinsider.com


----------



## Mascarieri (3 Ago 2021)

Vengo a contar mis penas aunque no tenga que ver

aquí todo se marca un sell the news menos el puto moderna … que vendí a 185 y ahora está a 380 … soy el más listo del barrio

cuando venda nmm os aviso que entonces es cuando se pone a 400


----------



## Witosev (3 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy ha presentado DSX y se está llevando un buen palo, casi como el que se llevó NMM en su momento. Sí que no es tanto una cosa de AF como de las expectativas del sector acerca de rewards inmediatos.




Pues es lo que decía yo el otro día. ¿Quién está gratificando a los accionistas bien en el sector?
Charo tiene leyenda negra y se unió a la presión ATMs, pero es un "problema" que tiene en términos generales el sector. Más preocupante me parece lo de DAC porque el ciclo de negocio está maduro y no entiendo como no han empezado a ampliar el dividendo. Al final el tema es que hay mucha preocupación sobre como y cuando van a retribuir al accionista. ¿A que espera DAC? Parece que están ganando tiempo para buscar alguna chatarra olvidada en la que gastar los beneficios. 
De verdad que es una situación bien surrealista. PERs, 1, 2 Y 3 tangibles, y el mercado que no se cree nada mientras no depositen los dividendos en cuenta. En este sector, al ser tan cíclico, no vale eso de que es igual para el accionista que se paguen o no dividendos.


----------



## KilianJornet (3 Ago 2021)

DAC a punto de cerrar en verde. Algunos parecéis nuevos en esto de los barcos.

Sin ánimo de ofender, para la salud mental recomiendo no mirar las cotizaciones del sector a diario.


----------



## Witosev (3 Ago 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> DAC a punto de cerrar en verde. Algunos parecéis nuevos en esto de los barcos.
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender, para la salud mental recomiendo no mirar las cotizaciones del sector a diario.




En mi caso me la pelan las cotizaciones diarias pero DAC lleva 3 meses plana completamente. Y anda que no se ha desarrollado la industria en ese periodo.


----------



## malayoscuro (3 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Vengo a contar mis penas aunque no tenga que ver
> 
> aquí todo se marca un sell the news menos el puto moderna … que vendí a 185 y ahora está a 380 … soy el más listo del barrio
> 
> cuando venda nmm os aviso que entonces es cuando se pone a 400



No estás solo. Yo vendí mis acciones de AMD el día de anterior a la presentacion de los resultados de NMM, para comprar esta última...

Si ves la evolución de una y otra pues...


----------



## CMarlow (4 Ago 2021)

Mañana presenta GSL. Cuidado que se puede hundir! Se espera que anuncien resultados en línea con los esperados, o levemente por encima, y no se espera que suban dividendo y anuncien recompras de acciones. Tal y como está la cosa estos días, las posibilidades de que se vaya a los infiernos es destacable. Aunque por el otro lado, ofrecerá una oportunidad de compra clara. Mintzmyer le da un precio objetivo de 30 USD.


----------



## jjh (4 Ago 2021)

Buen día para los FFA de los Capes.


----------



## nitro` (4 Ago 2021)

Hoy presenta resultados GNK. 14.30 hora española. Creo que tu @Witosev te saliste hace bastante, pero por si alguien todavia la lleva, como yo o simplemente como un benchmark mas de como esta el mercado. Quiza estos si que hablan ya de un dividendo gordo para Q3.

El webcast se podra ver en su web.

Fail: es mañana


----------



## Value (4 Ago 2021)

DSX a mi me gusta 0 porque se dedica a meter los barcos en contratos de 6-9-12 meses, por lo que los resultados de Q2 han sido, logicamente, una puta mierda.

Ves una acción que gana 0.02 EPS creo que han sido y está a 4$....

Eso si, en retribución al accionista para mi de momento top 3 junto a SBLK y 2020B. No olvidéis que presentaron hace 1 o 2 semanas una tender offer a 4.50$. Por lo que estando a 4.0x$ es una oportunidad de hacer un arbitraje


----------



## NeoSetrakso (4 Ago 2021)

Otro día rojo.

Otro día de oso guanoso.


----------



## CMarlow (4 Ago 2021)

ZIM presenta resultados el miércoles 18









ZIM to Release Second Quarter 2021 Results on Wednesday, August 18, 2021


ZIM Integrated Shipping Services Ltd. (NYSE: ZIM) announced today that the Company will release its second quarter 2021 financial results on Wednesday, August 18, 2021, before the U.S. financial markets open. Management will host a conference call and webcast (along with a slide presentation) to...




investors.zim.com


----------



## pedro.rgo (4 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> ZIM presenta resultados el miércoles 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veremos si anuncian otro dividendo


----------



## Halfredico (4 Ago 2021)

Otro día de gloria para los barquitos. Ricos que nos vamos a hacer.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (4 Ago 2021)

La buena noticia es que ahora NMM va al ritmo de las otras empresas del sector (si eso se puede considerar bueno ) así que definitivamente parece que el ATM se ha acabado.


----------



## Halfredico (4 Ago 2021)

Por cierto, acaba de estrenarse un etf de barquitos, para quien no quiera bajadas del 10% en un dia y prefiera diez dias bajando un 1%.









SonicShares™ ETFs Launches a Global Shipping ETF (BOAT)


BOAT is the only pure-play maritime shipping company ETF in the United StatesBOAT gives investors exposure to global maritime shipping stocks BOAT allows...




www.globenewswire.com


----------



## Mascarieri (4 Ago 2021)

Pues 0,5 de dividendo no me parece baladí para DAC


----------



## CMarlow (4 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pues 0,5 de dividendo no me parece baladí para DAC



Hombre, yo creo que es bastante bajo. Han ganado 3,5 en el trimestre... qué van a hacer con el resto del dinero? El mercado se esperaba una subida de dividendo, que es lo que tocaba, por eso la acción cayó a lo bestia, aunque luego recuperara


----------



## CMarlow (4 Ago 2021)

Hace un momento Mintzmyer comentaba esto en el chat de VIE: "this feels a LOT like last June-August, where valuations remained low even as fundamentals kept ticking up a bit and the hyper-focus was on COVID, vaccines, etc. Stocks really started to breakout and rocket mid-September onward..." Esperemos que sea así. Desde luego desconexión entre fundamentales y cotizaciones la hay, y fuerte.


----------



## bandro (5 Ago 2021)

Ya salieron los resultados de Genco (GNK) y son bastantes buenos.
Han conseguido en medio año casi el mismo EBITDA que en todo el año pasado ($70.9 millones en lo que llevamos de 2021 frente a los $71.8 millones en todo 2020)
Incrementan el dividendo a 0,10$ por acción, que no es mucho, pero están doblando lo que pagaron en el primer cuarto del año.

En la parte de actualización de la flota, han comprado tres nuevos Ultramax, de los que uno será entregado en este mes de Agosto y los otros dos en Enero 2022. Y van a vender el buque más antiguo que había en la flota, un Supramax de 2009 53,000 dwt por $13.25 millones

Resultados Q2 Genco


----------



## CMarlow (5 Ago 2021)

A la luz de este artículo y de esta noticia, parece que los rates fuertes en containerships van a seguir para largo. Básicamente el artículo dice que los rates vienen sobre todo por parte de la oferta que ha disminuido debido a la congestión en los puertos. Y la noticia indica que la congestión en el puerto de LA (el mayor de US) está empeorando. Los altos volúmenes se esperan hasta principios de 2022 y más allá.





__





Container lines fighting losing battle on capacity - Lloyd's Loading List


Boxship capacity added to the market is being absorbed by congestion and schedule delays




www.lloydsloadinglist.com


----------



## Witosev (5 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A la luz de este artículo y de esta noticia, parece que los rates fuertes en containerships van a seguir para largo. Básicamente el artículo dice que los rates vienen sobre todo por parte de la oferta que ha disminuido debido a la congestión en los puertos. Y la noticia indica que la congestión en el puerto de LA (el mayor de US) está empeorando. Los altos volúmenes se esperan hasta principios de 2022 y más allá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La congestión incluso está empeorando en los puertos chinos por nuevas restricciones COVID. Hasta finales de 2022 no se es esperan cambios relevantes. Creo que van a poder seguir fijando charters buenos durante todo el año 2022.


----------



## Witosev (5 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Hoy presenta resultados GNK. 14.30 hora española. Creo que tu @Witosev te saliste hace bastante, pero por si alguien todavia la lleva, como yo o simplemente como un benchmark mas de como esta el mercado. Quiza estos si que hablan ya de un dividendo gordo para Q3.
> 
> El webcast se podra ver en su web.
> 
> Fail: es mañana



Si, yo me salí, porque el diferencial de valoración con NMM ya me parecia exagerado. Es una gran empresa y me dió pena salirme, pero es lo que tocaba.

GNK: Q2 EPS -->0,75$ para un valor acción de 17,7 en la pre
NMM: Q2 EPS --> 2,5$ para un valor de acción de 22,x
Teniendo NMM un cash flow más seguro por la parte de containers. De verdad que los diferenciales de valoración son un despropósito. Como NMM iguale en retribución al resto del sector la explosión al alza va a ser salvaje.

Dicho lo cual GNK ha transparentado un plan de retribución al accionista y en NMM no sabemos en que se van a gastar el dinero.


----------



## Witosev (5 Ago 2021)

Ojo, ATCO fijando a 5 años barcos con contrato que vencen en el 22, 23 y 24



Lo dicho, muy mal se tiene que dar para perder dinero aquí.


----------



## Mascarieri (5 Ago 2021)

Hoy parece que se han levantado bien los barcos 

Os juro que cada día me parece más que la bolsa son bots siguiendo algoritmos y que el retail hace más bien poco


----------



## CMarlow (5 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Ojo, ATCO fijando a 5 años barcos con contrato que vencen en el 22, 23 y 24
> Ver archivo adjunto 734112
> 
> 
> Lo dicho, muy mal se tiene que dar para perder dinero aquí.



ATCO es una bestia de empresa. No entiendo cómo sigue cotizando al mismo nivel que hace 6 meses! El CEO comenta esto: "We are pleased to facilitate our customer's requirements by forward fixing another ten 10,000 TEU vessels, bringing the total forward fixed vessels to 58 in 2021. Seaspan now has no fleet roll-offs in 2021, and a limited number in 2022, 2023, and 2024, which insulates us from future market volatility while continuing to grow long-term quality cash flow through all market cycles."

He añadido 45 calls más a nov21.


----------



## CMarlow (5 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> La congestión incluso está empeorando en los puertos chinos por nuevas restricciones COVID. Hasta finales de 2022 no se es esperan cambios relevantes. Creo que van a poder seguir fijando charters buenos durante todo el año 2022.



Es que ya se está empezando a hablar de que el mercado va a seguir muy fuerte durante todo el 2022. Hoy uno en el chat de VIE ponía esto: "Interview with Bimco's Peter Sand on a Danish Radio show where he mentions that 2022 can potentially be even better than 2021 for the liners. Interesting coming from a perma bear." Y liners se puede extender a lessors. Dry bulk ya se da por sentado que el año que viene va a ser mejor que este.

Creo que lo mejor aún queda está por llegar!


----------



## Ricardiano (5 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> ATCO es una bestia de empresa. No entiendo cómo sigue cotizando al mismo nivel que hace 6 meses! El CEO comenta esto: "We are pleased to facilitate our customer's requirements by forward fixing another ten 10,000 TEU vessels, bringing the total forward fixed vessels to 58 in 2021. Seaspan now has no fleet roll-offs in 2021, and a limited number in 2022, 2023, and 2024, which insulates us from future market volatility while continuing to grow long-term quality cash flow through all market cycles."
> 
> He añadido 45 calls más a nov21.



Eres tú el de las 45 calls a 0,70 XDD

Mueves el mercado de opciones, son todos los contratos registrados hoy....por ahora.


----------



## CMarlow (5 Ago 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Eres tú el de las 45 calls a 0,70 XDD
> 
> Mueves el mercado de opciones, son todos los contratos registrados hoy....por ahora.



Ya ves con quien te codeas


----------



## Mascarieri (5 Ago 2021)

Por fin una buena noticia de mi bonito scam griego


----------



## Mascarieri (5 Ago 2021)

Se ha hablado alguna vez de Grin aquí ?


----------



## NeoSetrakso (5 Ago 2021)

Hoy ha sido un buen día para NMM, DAC y los barcos en general después de mucho tiempo. Esperemos que esto siga así.


----------



## CMarlow (5 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un buen día para NMM, DAC y los barcos en general después de mucho tiempo. Esperemos que esto siga así.



Yo creo que va a haber una vuelta a la senda alcista dentro de poco. No sé si ya estamos en ella o si vamos a remolonear en lateral un tiempo. Pero entre los fundamentales que no paran de subir, las mejores perspectivas para la segunda mitad del año, la pérdida del miedo inicial a la variable Delta, y que la mayor parte del sector esta donde estaba hace 3 meses, creo que a más tardar en septiembre despegará.


----------



## CMarlow (5 Ago 2021)

EGLE ha vendido nuevas acciones a través de su ATM bajo NAV. NMM no es la única que lo hace  (Sí, ya sé que el descuento en mucho mayor en la empresa de AF, pero como principio de gestión es lo mismo.)

"Raised net proceeds of $27.4 million in new equity under the Company's ATM program at a weighted average share price of $47.97 per share."









Eagle Bulk Shipping Inc. Reports Second Quarter 2021 Results


STAMFORD, Conn., Aug. 05, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Eagle Bulk Shipping Inc. (NASDAQ: EGLE) (“Eagle Bulk”, “Eagle” or the “Company”), one of the world’s...




www.globenewswire.com


----------



## Mascarieri (5 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> EGLE ha vendido nuevas acciones a través de su ATM bajo NAV. NMM no es la única que lo hace  (Sí, ya sé que el descuento en mucho mayor en la empresa de AF, pero como principio de gestión es lo mismo.)
> 
> "Raised net proceeds of $27.4 million in new equity under the Company's ATM program at a weighted average share price of $47.97 per share."
> 
> ...



Miedo me da la hostia que se va a pegar mañana … 0,55 menos que el estimado … si las demás han caído con buenos earnings no os sorprende dais si mañana esta se va un 10%


----------



## austral (6 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un buen día para NMM, DAC y los barcos en general después de mucho tiempo. Esperemos que esto siga así.



Un 3% de subida para NMM, hasta 22,89$, no está mal, pero que lejos se ven los 30$
Al menos parece que lo peor ha pasado, y el 20$-21$ ha funcionado de soporte, toco madera


----------



## anonimocobarde (6 Ago 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, para la salud mental recomiendo no mirar las cotizaciones del sector a diario.



Ni las cotizaciones ni el hilo


----------



## Mascarieri (6 Ago 2021)

Pues aunque digáis de no mirar la cotización a diario la de Eglé me da que va a ser un hostion fino y solo por no batir EPS


----------



## nitro` (6 Ago 2021)

Alguien entiende por que hoy $GNK esta cayendo a peso y el resto no?


----------



## Mascarieri (6 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Alguien entiende por que hoy $GNK esta cayendo a peso y el resto no?



El resto no ?

nmm pegándose hostia
Egle los infiernos y todas


----------



## nitro` (6 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> El resto no ?
> 
> nmm pegándose hostia
> Egle los infiernos y todas



7% vs 3%.

Caer un 3% porque los capes han bajado, es lo normal. Si eso es para ti caer a peso, este sector no es para ti. Invierte en visa o jnj, o pepsi, o amazon.

Si gnk, que es una de las mas estables, cae un 7%, entiendo que algo ha pasado a nivel de empresa, porque el resto esta alrededor del -2%.

Repito la pregunta, ha habido algun trigger en GNK?


----------



## Mascarieri (6 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> 7% vs 3%.
> 
> Caer un 3% porque los capes han bajado, es lo normal. Si eso es para ti caer a peso, este sector no es para ti. Invierte en visa o jnj, o pepsi, o amazon.
> 
> ...



y Eglé después de buenos earnings por no haber batido EPS

me meto en farmas que es aún peor … solo lo digo por hablar … si esto se mueve no te digo las farmas y ahí estoy con mi 50%de Portfolio en farmas

si hablas del trigger de GNK ya han salido sus earnings así que es eso


----------



## Noctis (6 Ago 2021)

Tampoco es que este bajando NMM mucho hoy, que cada vez que os leo parece que este bajando un 15% y me asusto, por si hay sorpresa de la Griega


----------



## CMarlow (6 Ago 2021)

Lo más sorprendente para mi hoy es SBLK, que presentó unos resultados fantásticos, con aumento de dividendo y anuncio de recompra, y baja un 4%. Por supuesto he aprovechado para entrar!


----------



## Value (6 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Lo más sorprendente para mi hoy es SBLK, que presentó unos resultados fantásticos, con aumento de dividendo y anuncio de recompra, y baja un 4%. Por supuesto he aprovechado para entrar!



Yo he optado por SBLK. Programa de recompras + Dividendo de 0,70$ que si no me equivoco da un yield anualizado de más del 15% y también bajando por encima del 4%

De EGLE me ha decepcionado que no pongan recompras cotizando a 0,7x NAV... pero la call ha estado muy bien. Por lo que han dicho da la sensación de q para Q3 o como muy tarde Q4 pondrán dividendo


----------



## CMarlow (6 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo he optado por SBLK. Programa de recompras + Dividendo de 0,70$ que si no me equivoco da un yield anualizado de más del 15% y también bajando por encima del 4%
> 
> De EGLE me ha decepcionado que no pongan recompras cotizando a 0,7x NAV... pero la call ha estado muy bien. Por lo que han dicho da la sensación de q para Q3 o como muy tarde Q4 pondrán dividendo



Sí, todas en general van a poner o incrementar dividendo a lo largo de los próximos dos o tres cuatrimestres (incluida, espero NMM). Para Q1 2022 todas deberían estar ya devolviendo al accionista a toda trapo.


----------



## CMarlow (6 Ago 2021)

Subida del 7,5% en el Harpex en 1 semana. Y no tiene visos de detenerse pronto! A dónde vamos a llegar? Es una situación que seguramente no volvamos ver en la vida! Y las acciones de los lessors sin moverse en los últimos 3 meses... Creo que a partir de septiembre, como más tardar, cuando los inversores vuelvan de vacaciones, veremos aumentos muy importantes.



Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## CMarlow (6 Ago 2021)

Entrevista de Randy Giveans a Martyn Wade, CEO de GRIN. Un must watch!!


----------



## CMarlow (7 Ago 2021)

Lectura recomendada para el fin de semana 






Brace For Astronomical Shipping Costs As China Goes Into Lockdown Mode | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## CMarlow (8 Ago 2021)

Una de las razones por las que el mercado se tomó tan mal los resultados de EGLE es que hicieron cobertura de rates mediante FFAs. Y lo hicieron a unos precios ridículamente bajos, incurriendo en pérdidas latentes abultadas. Una bonita forma de capar beneficios... 10 barcos cubiertos a $15.757 hasta Q3, 11 barcos cubiertos a $14.718 hasta Q4. Con esta gestión, diría que cualquier otra opción de bulkers es mejor!


----------



## Mascarieri (8 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Una de las razones por las que el mercado se tomó tan mal los resultados de EGLE es que hicieron cobertura de rates mediante FFAs. Y lo hicieron a unos precios ridículamente bajos, incurriendo en pérdidas latentes abultadas. Una bonita forma de capar beneficios... 10 barcos cubiertos a $15.757 hasta Q3, 11 barcos cubiertos a $14.718 hasta Q4. Con esta gestión, diría que cualquier otra opción de bulkers es mejor!



Recomiendas vender y meter en otra entonces ? Por ahora no la llevo muy mal , comparada con las otras no me saldría con tantas pérdidas


----------



## austral (8 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, todas en general van a poner o incrementar dividendo a lo largo de los próximos dos o tres cuatrimestres (incluida, espero NMM). Para Q1 2022 todas deberían estar ya devolviendo al accionista a toda trapo.



Si en NMM dijesen de aumentar el importe del dividendo (que actualmente es ridículo por lo bajo que es), sería un acicate para irse para arriba, a ver si tenemos esa suerte, y de aqui a final de año dicen algo


----------



## CMarlow (8 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Recomiendas vender y meter en otra entonces ? Por ahora no la llevo muy mal , comparada con las otras no me saldría con tantas pérdidas



Yo no recomiendo nada. Que cada uno actúe bajo su propia responsabilidad. En mi caso personal, creo que NMM tiene muchísimo más recorrido al alza que EGLE, a pesar de tener a AF al timón. Pero hay acciones con menos riesgo debido a un management excelente, como SBULK o GRIN. GRIN la he mirado ayer, pero aún tengo que estudiarla más.


----------



## CMarlow (8 Ago 2021)

austral dijo:


> Si en NMM dijesen de aumentar el importe del dividendo (que actualmente es ridículo por lo bajo que es), sería un acicate para irse para arriba, a ver si tenemos esa suerte, y de aqui a final de año dicen algo



Yo creo que, como todas, terminará poniendo dividendos altos entre Q4 2021 y Q1 2022.

Parece que NM lleva camino de salvarse por si solo, y hasta podría salvar NNA de paso (como sugiere Gabriel). Por lo que el riesgo de saquear NMM empieza a desaparecer. Y si por el camino hasta nos podemos llevar unos cuantos bulkers, aún mejor.


----------



## CMarlow (8 Ago 2021)

Por ahora al único que le he oído hablar de la importancia del programa de infraestructuras de US es al CEO de GRIN. Ya lo he comentado el otro día, pero lo repito otra vez, porque para mi es un tema que va a cambiar radicalmente el panorama. Si US empieza a construir infraestructuras a lo bestia (el bill es de 1,2 trillones americanos - billones europeos - 1,2 millones de millones!) Los rates van a reventar. Y va a ser algo que dure varios años, no solo 1 o 2, porque la demanda va a crecer a lo bestia (iron ore, acero, cemento, carbón...) y recodemos que la oferta se mantiene anémica hasta, al menos, 2024, y aunque se empiecen a pedir barcos ya, que nadie lo está haciendo ni tiene intención de hacerlo, el desequilibrio va a persistir. El tema de la propulsión y el precio del acero (que se va a disparar aún más), van a ser factores limitantes a la hora poner barcos nuevos en el agua. Por eso, cuanto más barcos de segunda mano se compren ahora, mejor que mejor. Creo que en dry bulk es claramente momento de crecer, no de devolver al accionista.


----------



## Mascarieri (9 Ago 2021)

Creo que van a penalizar mucho a EGLE por lo de los FFA


----------



## CMarlow (9 Ago 2021)

Resultados de GLNG



https://www.golarlng.com/~/media/Files/G/Golar-Lng/documents/presentation/golar-lng-limited-2021-q2-results-presentation.pdf


----------



## Halfredico (9 Ago 2021)

En mínimos de febrero la basura esta. Se va a 17.


----------



## Mascarieri (9 Ago 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> En mínimos de febrero la basura esta. Se va a 17.



Y hostia de dac y egle 

lo mejor es no mirar hasta septiembre


----------



## CMarlow (9 Ago 2021)

Aprovecho la caída irracional para ampliar SBLK.


----------



## jjh (9 Ago 2021)

EGLE entiendo que con los resultados y la caída de los barcos pequeños flojee hoy, ¿pero NMM? ¡Si están los Capes a 38000! ¡Y los containers en súper máximos históricos!
Edit: hago primera entrada en SBLK


----------



## CMarlow (9 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> EGLE entiendo que con los resultados y la caída de los barcos pequeños flojee hoy, ¿pero NMM? ¡Si están los Capes a 38000! ¡Y los containers en súper máximos históricos!
> Edit: hago primera entrada en SBLK



Al sector marítimo lo menten en el cesto de las empresas de recuperación, y con el petróleo cayendo hoy los barcos bajan. Pero en algún momento el mercado tiene que discriminar. Tengo la convicción de que septiembre pondrá las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2021)

La pueden meter un meneo bajista de los buenos. Se presume que aún hay mucha plusvalía pendiente vender. Poca confianza en el management y su gestión no transparente. El análisis técnico que en el fondo lo que refleja es como se comportan compradores y vendedores todos los días ........ tienen una pinta de ser muy bajista. A mi no me sorprende que se lleve a Navíos a 10 use por acción.


----------



## Ricardiano (9 Ago 2021)

Resultados mejor de lo esperado en ATCO


Revenue growth of 8.3% to $393.9 million for the quarter ended June 30, 2021
Funds From Operations ("FFO")(4) growth of 20.0% to $193.5 million and FFO Per Share(4) growth of 14.1% to $0.73 for the quarter ended June 30, 2021
Adjusted EBITDA(4) growth of 14.1% to $272.5 million for the quarter ended June 30, 2021
Earnings per diluted share of $0.18 for the quarter ended June 30, 2021, includes a $56.1 million non-cash charge, or $0.21 per diluted share, related to loss on debt extinguishment
Adjusted diluted EPS(4) of $0.39 for the quarter ended June 30, 2021, excluding this non-cash charge, representing growth of 50%









Atlas Reports Second Quarter 2021 Results


Raised 2021 Financial Guidance Reflecting strong YTD performance and confidence in executing differentiated business model in H2 2021 Revenue Growth of 8.3% in...




www.prnewswire.com





Esta subiendo un 5% postmarket.


Bing Chen, President and CEO of Atlas, commented, "Our strong second quarter performance was at the high end of our expected range, enabling us to raise financial guidance for 2021. Increasing our financial guidance reflects both our strong first half performance and the confidence we have in delivering continued high-performance over the long-term. With Seaspan's industry record of newbuilds and significant forward fixing of our operating fleet, we're pleased to provide one-time long-term financial guidance to assist investors understanding of how our business model benefits from the current market and the cumulative impact on our financial performance. This disclosure also demonstrates our confidence to execute consistently and achieve quality growth through all market cycles."


----------



## CMarlow (10 Ago 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Resultados mejor de lo esperado en ATCO
> 
> 
> Revenue growth of 8.3% to $393.9 million for the quarter ended June 30, 2021
> ...



Y no solamente eso, para mi una de las cosas más importantes es el guidance que han dado hasta 2024, con una subida del beneficio neto del 58%, teniendo prácticamente todos los barcos contratados durante ese período, por lo que las cifras son muy estables. Creo que es una llamada muy fuerte a inversores institucionales.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2021)

Pillo simio


----------



## CMarlow (10 Ago 2021)

BDI sigue en zona de máximos de 11 años






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com





Y New Contex sube un 3,6% en 5 días





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## NeoSetrakso (10 Ago 2021)

Y qué le pasa a esto hoy? +7.22% ahora mismo y DAC no le va a la zaga.


----------



## Mascarieri (10 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Y qué le pasa a esto hoy? +7.22% ahora mismo y DAC no le va a la zaga.



Los robots haciendo su curro con sus algortimos molones


----------



## CMarlow (10 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Y qué le pasa a esto hoy? +7.22% ahora mismo y DAC no le va a la zaga.



Muchos días así tenemos que ver en todo el sector para cerrar el gap entre cotizaciones y fundamentales.


----------



## CMarlow (10 Ago 2021)

El plan de infraestructuras de 1,2 trillones acaba de ser aprobado por el Senado









Biden predicts ‘infrastructure decade’ as Senate passes bipartisan bill – as it happened


President says of Cuomo resignation: ‘I respect the governor’s decision’ – follow all the latest




www.theguardian.com


----------



## austral (11 Ago 2021)

Ayer Martes consiguió cerrar (NMM) en 23$, a ver si encadena dos o tres cierres seguidos en verde, que no hay forma de que lo haga
La zona de 21$-22$ parece una zona cojonuda de compra.
Por técnico, si sirve de algo, superar al cierre la zona de 23,80$-24$, debería de llevarla a los 30$, mas o menos


----------



## juanmas (11 Ago 2021)

Bulkers 2020 presenta resultados Q2:

EBITDA: $ 22.5M 114% vs Q1
Net: $ 17.1M 195% vs Q1
TCE: $ 39500 65% vs Q1
Dividend $ 0.75 188% vs Q1

La previsión para Q3 indica sustancial mejora en línea con B5TC index.


----------



## CMarlow (11 Ago 2021)

Más problemas en los puertos de China = más ineficiencias = mayores rates.









The world’s largest port, Ningbo, starts to turn ships away as a worker tests positive for Covid-19 - Splash247


Operations at a terminal of the world’s largest port were suspended today following a single case of Covid-19 being detected on a 34-year-old worker. Ningbo-Zhoushan port has started to turn ships away this morning in the wake of the positive nucleic test. The worker resides in a dormitory and...




splash247.com


----------



## CMarlow (11 Ago 2021)

Todos los FFAs al alza y con backwardation. Cape sep en 41K! Supra sep 36K!


----------



## jjh (11 Ago 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bulkers 2020 presenta resultados Q2:
> 
> EBITDA: $ 22.5M 114% vs Q1
> Net: $ 17.1M 195% vs Q1
> ...



¿Es un dividendo anualizado del 24%?

A ver si le sigue alguna compañia más.


----------



## juanmas (11 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> ¿Es un dividendo anualizado del 24%?
> 
> A ver si le sigue alguna compañia más.



Va a depender de Q3 y Q4, yo estimo 20-22% div 2021. Si los 8 buques estuvieran indexados, seguro que llegaría sobrados al 24%, pero Bulk Santos y Bulk Sao Paulo están operando hasta fin de año en TC con tarifa 27200$+scrubber (2700$ variable)/día, lo que no está nada mal, dado que el breakeven anda por los 10000$/dia, pero aún algo lejos de los 50000/día que podrían generar operando en spot. Si los rates se mantienen, Q1 2022 con los 8 buques indexados B5TC+35%+scrubber va a ser brutal.

Sólo hay otra naviera que podría equiparse en distribución de capital SBLK, en 2022 puede ser un cañón.


----------



## CMarlow (11 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> ¿Es un dividendo anualizado del 24%?
> 
> A ver si le sigue alguna compañia más.



SBLK se estima que repartirá un mínimo de 1 usd en el Q3. Mintmyer le da 1,15 y otro analista (Jefferies creo) hasta 1,5 usd. La acción cerró ayer a 19,28, lo que es una RPD anualizada de entre el 21% y el 31%, que se quedará probablemente entorno al 25%.


----------



## Mascarieri (11 Ago 2021)

Nmm vuelve a su senda alcista ?


----------



## CMarlow (11 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Nmm vuelve a su senda alcista ?



Eso parece. La mejor de su sector ayer y hoy.

EGLE está sufriendo de lo lindo.


----------



## Ricardiano (11 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Nmm vuelve a su senda alcista ?



Debería cerrar por encima de 24,65 esta semana para romper el canal bajista que viene haciendo desde Mayo.


----------



## Cormac (11 Ago 2021)

Pues ojalá, pero los viernes por norma suelen recoger beneficios los cortos.


----------



## Mascarieri (11 Ago 2021)

En foro carros están a tope contra navíos … dicen que si todo el mundo habla de ellos es momento de salir

si mañana se marca otro 5% le mando una foto desnudo a angeliki

edito que era un post sin maldad solo que me ha hecho gracia el hate que ha generado el vídeo


----------



## CMarlow (11 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> En foro carros están a tope contra navíos … dicen que si todo el mundo habla de ellos es momento de salir
> 
> si mañana se marca otro 5% le mando una foto desnudo a angeliki



Gran estrategia


----------



## austral (11 Ago 2021)

austral dijo:


> Ayer Martes consiguió cerrar (NMM) en 23$, a ver si encadena dos o tres cierres seguidos en verde, que no hay forma de que lo haga
> La zona de 21$-22$ parece una zona cojonuda de compra.
> Por técnico, si sirve de algo, superar al cierre la zona de 23,80$-24$, debería de llevarla a los 30$, mas o menos



NMM
Cierre 24,18$, bien bien, se empieza a ir para arriba


----------



## nitro` (11 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> En foro carros están a tope contra navíos … dicen que si todo el mundo habla de ellos es momento de salir
> 
> si mañana se marca otro 5% le mando una foto desnudo a angeliki



Eso es falso, y lo sabes. Que haya una persona que cite lo de vender X cuando hasta el limpiabotas te hable de ello, no significa que todo forocarros lo haga. Un post diciendo eso dista mucho de "todo forocarros".

Que aqui somos varios que gracias a Witosev en fc nos introdujimos en el shipping, y vinimos aqui a tener mas informacion de primera mano por los cracks que hay. Y al final, lo unico que veo malo, en forocarros, o aqui, son tus lloros cuando un sector extravolatil cae un 3%.


----------



## CMarlow (11 Ago 2021)

Hoy se han quedado casi todas tocando sus respectivas resistencias. Mañana es un día decisivo a corto plazo. Si rompen arriba, acabamos la semana cubiertos de gloria y cerrando el oscuro capítulo de julio.

A medio y largo plazo, estoy convencido de que los precios en containers y, muy especialmente, en dry bulk, están regalados en este momento. El catch up que tienen que hacer con relación a fundamentales es brutal. Los 4 meses y medio que nos quedan por delante van a dar muchas alegrías. Y el año que viene, muchas más aún!


----------



## Hastur (11 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> En foro carros están a tope contra navíos … dicen que si todo el mundo habla de ellos es momento de salir
> 
> si mañana se marca otro 5% le mando una foto desnudo a angeliki



Habrán entrado tarde......

Si no es mañana ya será el mes que viene o al otro pero volveremos a hacer máximos

No estar apalancado , no necesitar la pasta y no tener miedo a perderla toda me deja muy tranquilo.


----------



## Mascarieri (11 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Eso es falso, y lo sabes. Que haya una persona que cite lo de vender X cuando hasta el limpiabotas te hable de ello, no significa que todo forocarros lo haga. Un post diciendo eso dista mucho de "todo forocarros".
> 
> Que aqui somos varios que gracias a Witosev en fc nos introdujimos en el shipping, y vinimos aqui a tener mas informacion de primera mano por los cracks que hay. Y al final, lo unico que veo malo, en forocarros, o aqui, son tus lloros cuando un sector extravolatil cae un 3%.



Digo hoy que ya he visto 3 posts contra navíos

pero era una forma de hablar sorry si he metido la pata

los lloros soy asi hay que quererme como soy jajaja , pero ya he aprendido también y no veréis nada lloros o menos si puede ser 
y por supuesto yo siempre daré las gracias a Wito que es el que me metió en esto


----------



## Value (11 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Eso es falso, y lo sabes. Que haya una persona que cite lo de vender X cuando hasta el limpiabotas te hable de ello, no significa que todo forocarros lo haga. Un post diciendo eso dista mucho de "todo forocarros".
> 
> Que aqui somos varios que gracias a Witosev en fc nos introdujimos en el shipping, y vinimos aqui a tener mas informacion de primera mano por los cracks que hay. Y al final, lo unico que veo malo, en forocarros, o aqui, son tus lloros cuando un sector extravolatil cae un 3%.



Tienes que tener en cuenta una cosa importante y es que las empresas cíclicas no son para todo el mundo. Además estamos hablando de NMM que tiene un gobernance cuanto menos peculiar...



nitro` dijo:


> Eso es falso, y lo sabes. Que haya una persona que cite lo de vender X cuando hasta el limpiabotas te hable de ello, no significa que todo forocarros lo haga. Un post diciendo eso dista mucho de "todo forocarros".
> 
> Que aqui somos varios que gracias a Witosev en fc nos introdujimos en el shipping, y vinimos aqui a tener mas informacion de primera mano por los cracks que hay. Y al final, lo unico que veo malo, en forocarros, o aqui, son tus lloros cuando un sector extravolatil cae un 3%.



A mi lo que me pasa con FC es que me da la sensación de que a la mayoría solo les interesan las acciones tecnologicas de crecimiento o empresas gigantes como amazon que a mi personalmente me atraen más bien poco.

El bueno de @Witosev es un crack, contento espero que esté de estas dos últimas sesiones de NMM.



CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy se han quedado casi todas tocando sus respectivas resistencias. Mañana es un día decisivo a corto plazo. Si rompen arriba, acabamos la semana cubiertos de gloria y cerrando el oscuro capítulo de julio.
> 
> A medio y largo plazo, estoy convencido de que los precios en containers y, muy especialmente, en dry bulk, están regalados en este momento. El catch up que tienen que hacer con relación a fundamentales es brutal. Los 4 meses y medio que nos quedan por delante van a dar muchas alegrías. Y el año que viene, muchas más aún!



3 días seguidos buenos ya sería una locura, aunque lso FFAs hoy han subido bastante y el newcontex por la parte de containers también ha vuelto a subir... asiq espero al Harpex dando buenas noticias el viernes de nuevo.

Que el viernes en after market si que va a ser clave, debería presentar NMM el 6K.


----------



## Witosev (11 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> En foro carros están a tope contra navíos … dicen que si todo el mundo habla de ellos es momento de salir
> 
> si mañana se marca otro 5% le mando una foto desnudo a angeliki
> 
> edito que era un post sin maldad solo que me ha hecho gracia el hate que ha generado el vídeo



Un par de "gurús" de FC rajando de lo que no tienen ni puta idea jajajaja duerme tranquilo hombre


Buena semana para NMM y el sector en general. Se nota que no tenemos detrás el lastre del ATM y se está comportando mejor que comparables. Están yendo bien los FFAs. Muy sólidos, con los barcos pequeños manteniéndose altos más de lo que esperaba todo el mundo y los Cape mejorando poco a poco. Importante que los FFAs del 22 sigan progresando.
Lo bueno es que los puertos chinos cada vez están peor y creo que el mercado de contenedores va a seguir en llamas todo el año 2022 y eso va a permitir rolar más contratos y que, indirectamente, el drybulk tambien mejore porque ya está confirmado que ciertas cargas de contenedores las están pasando a drybulk. 
De momento va todo cumpliendo el guión previsto. Si que pienso que para pegar un tirón al alza por encima de 30, que es lo que correspondería a la situación de fundamentales, necesitaremos que haya una visibilidad más clara de la retribución al accionista, que es lo único que falta para que el cuadro sea perfecto. Y mientras eso no se de, podemos seguir con los precios un poco desconectados de fundamentales.


----------



## Witosev (11 Ago 2021)

Están en Forocoches para dar lecciones después de las hostias que se ha comido el personal en toda la basura china y tecnología inflada en los últimos 6 meses.

Ahí tenemos la piña de BABA a 194, plana desde 2018.....eso si es hype


----------



## Bijouk (12 Ago 2021)

Y esto aprobado....








Big win for $1T infrastructure bill: Dems, GOP come together


WASHINGTON (AP) — With a robust vote after weeks of fits and starts, the Senate approved a $1 trillion infrastructure plan for states coast to coast on Tuesday, as a rare coalition of Democrats and Republicans joined together to overcome skeptics and deliver a cornerstone of President Joe...




apnews.com


----------



## CMarlow (12 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> De momento va todo cumpliendo el guión previsto. Si que pienso que para pegar un tirón al alza por encima de 30, que es lo que correspondería a la situación de fundamentales, necesitaremos que haya una visibilidad más clara de la retribución al accionista, que es lo único que falta para que el cuadro sea perfecto. Y mientras eso no se de, podemos seguir con los precios un poco desconectados de fundamentales.



Llegará. Llegarán los dividendos altos. En todas las empresas del sector. Pero calma, que aún acabamos de empezar casi (llevamos 6 meses de rates potentes en dry bulk) y están todas recomponiéndose. Unas más avanzadas que otras, unas con unos planes un poco distintos a las de otras... Pero estoy convencido de que en 2 o 3 trimestres tendremos a todas devolviendo al accionista, incluida nuestra querida NMM. Parece que no habrá más ATMs y que NM quiere salvarse sola, así que el camino se despeja un poco. Recordemos que AF tradicionalmente ha repartido dividendos muy altos. Estos últimos 2 o 3 años se le han atragantado un poco, pero confío en que la cosa vuelva a su senda cuando la casa esté ordenada.

Y el dinero de los programas de reconstrucción/construcción en USA y Europa va a empezar a fluir dentro de unos meses, lo que hará que la demanda de cemento, acero, iron ore, carbón... se dispare. Y quién transporta todas esas cosas? Nuestros barquitos de dry bulk.

Venga, que hemos pasado unas semanas jodidas con las bajadas, pero ahora nos queda disfrutar de las subidas.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Ago 2021)

Los FFAs abren al alza, y especialmente los cape, que ayer cerraron ya muy fuerte. Hace unos meses un broker de dry bulk le dijo a Mintzmyer que este año podríamos ver los cape hasta a 70k. Será cierto?


----------



## whoisjohngalt (12 Ago 2021)

Los riesgos regulatorios no se limitan a China... 









Washington debates taking action against global carriers - Splash247


The stage is set in Washington DC for a bitter fight between global carriers and politicians. A bipartisan pair of lawmakers, pressed by agricultural exporters, yesterday introduced the Ocean Shipping Reform Act into Congress, a bill which would put in place new minimum requirements for service...




splash247.com


----------



## Membroza (12 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> En foro carros están a tope contra navíos … dicen que si todo el mundo habla de ellos es momento de salir
> 
> si mañana se marca otro 5% le mando una foto desnudo a angeliki
> 
> edito que era un post sin maldad solo que me ha hecho gracia el hate que ha generado el vídeo



G.Bravo es buena gente, pero no puedes tomarlo muchas veces muy en serio. Habla muchas veces de cosas que a mi parecer no sabe, y muchas otras cosas de oídas:



> _El mercado no se equivoca jamás, somos nosotros los que lo hacemos muy a menudo _



Mercados eficientes, jejejejejeje claro.



> _Pues no pienses mucho y mira su gráfica, verás que pronto se te quitan la ganas de entrar._



Si mirara el gráfico antes de comprar, sólo compraría alto y vendería bajo, que es lo que hace la mayoría. Lo que hay que hacer es buscar VALOR: mirar ineficiencias de mercado, negatividad irracional a corto plazo para una empresa con muy buenas perspectivas a largo plazo y aprovecharlas para comprar como un poseído.



> Cuando Wito comentó por aquí lo de NMM dio una oportunidad de oro al que quiso entrar para hacer un buen dinero y salir por patas cuando empezó a darse al vuelta.



Claro, porque era muy lógico ver que se iba a dar la vuelta, con los rates subiendo.

----

Esto es internet y no hay que tomarse la opinión de la gente muy en serio. Haz tus análisis de forma independiente y pasa del resto. La mayoría de veces no hay que seguir al rebaño para hacer dinero en bolsa, sino más bien lo contrario.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Ago 2021)

whoisjohngalt dijo:


> Los riesgos regulatorios no se limitan a China...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es increíble lo poco que entienden la industria del shipping aquellos que quieren tomar medidas para regularla. Da miedo. Y si toman cualquier medida, lo único que provocarán será más distorsión en la cadena y, como consecuencia, mayores rates. El estilo de los argumentos que menciona el artículo son totalmente podemitas. Al menos es un consuelo ver que no estamos solos en el sufrimiento


----------



## CMarlow (12 Ago 2021)

Nuevos máximos de 11 años en el BDI! Y aún hay mucho recorrido al alza, viendo los FFAs como están. A ver si esto ayuda hoy a romper las resistencias en las que están varias empresas del sector, entre ellas NMM.

BDI +2.7% to 3,503.
Capesize +5.1% to 38,217.
Panamax +1.0% to 30,613.
Supramax +1.0% to 33,870.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Ago 2021)

Y el New Contex subiendo de nuevo. Un 1,4% en 2 días. Mañana el Harpex marcará un nuevo máximo histórico!





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## jjh (12 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Y el New Contex subiendo de nuevo. Un 1,4% en 2 días. Mañana el Harpex marcará un nuevo máximo histórico!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son noticias que no dejo de recibirlas con sentimiento agridulce: bueno para nuestras inversiones y malo para nuestros bolsillos.

Me estoy acordando del hilo que abriste hace unos meses de "Apostando oor la inflación". Me alegro mucho que te cubrieses por parte doble de lo malo de estas noticias.

Mucha gente no sabe todavía la perdida de poder adquisitivo que ya está sufriendo.


----------



## CMarlow (12 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Son noticias que no dejo de recibirlas con sentimiento agridulce: bueno para nuestras inversiones y malo para nuestros bolsillos.
> 
> Me estoy acordando del hilo que abriste hace unos meses de "Apostando oor la inflación". Me alegro mucho que te cubrieses por parte doble de lo malo de estas noticias.
> 
> Mucha gente no sabe todavía la perdida de poder adquisitivo que ya está sufriendo.



Tienes toda la razón. La inflación es una forma encubierta que usan los gobiernos de usurpar la riqueza de la gente.


----------



## Reflexive Palomo (12 Ago 2021)

¿Porque bajó tanto está acción desde febrero que abristeis el hilo? La llevo siguiendo hace un mes, ¿Qué motivos tenéis para creer que subirá?


----------



## nitro` (12 Ago 2021)

Misma pregunta que lance hace unos dias, alguien conoce algun motivo por el que Genco esta un poco desconectadas de las otras de drybulk?


----------



## jjh (12 Ago 2021)

Reflexive Palomo dijo:


> ¿Porque bajó tanto está acción desde febrero que abristeis el hilo? La llevo siguiendo hace un mes, ¿Qué motivos tenéis para creer que subirá?



Por un lado NMM ha hecho 2 ATMs desde entonces (sumale a esto la mala reputación de la CEO) y por otro lado, el sector no se ha movido en línea con sus fundamentales, sino con las empresas de recuperación que han sido penalizadas por la variante Delta. 

Un tercer y posible punto ha sido la volatilidad de los FFA, especialmente de los Capes.


----------



## morgat (12 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Llegará. Llegarán los dividendos altos. En todas las empresas del sector. Pero calma, que aún acabamos de empezar casi (llevamos 6 meses de rates potentes en dry bulk) y están todas recomponiéndose. Unas más avanzadas que otras, unas con unos planes un poco distintos a las de otras... Pero estoy convencido de que en 2 o 3 trimestres tendremos a todas devolviendo al accionista, incluida nuestra querida NMM. Parece que no habrá más ATMs y que NM quiere salvarse sola, así que el camino se despeja un poco. Recordemos que AF tradicionalmente ha repartido dividendos muy altos. Estos últimos 2 o 3 años se le han atragantado un poco, pero confío en que la cosa vuelva a su senda cuando la casa esté ordenada.
> 
> Y el dinero de los programas de reconstrucción/construcción en USA y Europa va a empezar a fluir dentro de unos meses, lo que hará que la demanda de cemento, acero, iron ore, carbón... se dispare. Y quién transporta todas esas cosas? Nuestros barquitos de dry bulk.
> 
> Venga, que hemos pasado unas semanas jodidas con las bajadas, pero ahora nos queda disfrutar de las subidas.




Y en containers cómo veis las cosas? 
Están en el ciclo más avanzados que los bulkers, no? Alguna en punto interesante para entrar?

Gracias por vuestras interesantes intervenciones.


----------



## Value (12 Ago 2021)

Reflexive Palomo dijo:


> ¿Porque bajó tanto está acción desde febrero que abristeis el hilo? La llevo siguiendo hace un mes, ¿Qué motivos tenéis para creer que subirá?



Es una pregunta más complicada de lo que parece. Sobre NMM te recomendaría que le echases un ojo al especial que hicimos de Navios en el podcast de momentum.

Pero vamos, creo que subirá porque:

1. El HARPEX por la parte de CONTAINERS sigue subiendo todas las semanas
2. Los rates de BULK justo hicieron máximos hoy, esta alcista el sector.
3. Creemos que la CEO de NMM va a dejar de hacer ampliaciones de capital y que eventualmente pagará buenos dividendos.




nitro` dijo:


> Misma pregunta que lance hace unos dias, alguien conoce algun motivo por el que Genco esta un poco desconectadas de las otras de drybulk?



Por P/NAV no está barata creo, anda entre 0,9x y 1 P/NAV. Las más baratas ahorapor esa métrica son NMM, EGLE y SB si no me equivoco.



morgat dijo:


> Y en containers cómo veis las cosas?
> Están en el ciclo más avanzados que los bulkers, no? Alguna en punto interesante para entrar?
> 
> Gracias por vuestras interesantes intervenciones.



Esta mucho más avanzado si, ya la duda gira en torno a si los accionistas vamos a recibir buenos dividendos o no... Jugadas interesantes pues NMM, GSL, ATCO, DAC, CMRE... les puedes echar un ojo.


----------



## Mascarieri (12 Ago 2021)

Pues dentro de lo que cabe no se está portando mal hoy angeliki’s stock … 

aunque toda mi cartera menos palantir está más roja que el culo de un mandril


----------



## Value (12 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pues dentro de lo que cabe no se está portando mal hoy angeliki’s stock …
> 
> aunque toda mi cartera menos palantir está más roja que el culo de un mandril



Relájate hombre y "disfruta" el viaje. Tampoco es muy sano estar mirando las cotizaciones a todas horas.

Y con la Griega recuerda que tenemos una cita mañana por la noche


----------



## Mascarieri (12 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Relájate hombre y "disfruta" el viaje. Tampoco es muy sano estar mirando las cotizaciones a todas horas.
> 
> Y con la Griega recuerda que tenemos una cita mañana por la noche



Me lo tomo como hobby no me quita el sueño pero estas cosas son las únicas que le sacan un poco de la rutina casa curro


----------



## CMarlow (12 Ago 2021)

NMM se ha quedado rozando la directriz bajista que dibuja desde el 3 de mayo y que ha dominado la cotización durante estos últimos 3 meses. Veremos cómo cierra mañana y cómo se comporta en las próximas sesiones.

Por tercer día consecutivo es la que mejor (o del top 3) se comporta de entre las bulk y containerships. Muestra signos de fortaleza.


----------



## Ricardiano (12 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NMM se ha quedado rozando la directriz bajista que dibuja desde el 3 de mayo y que ha dominado la cotización durante estos últimos 3 meses. Veremos cómo cierra mañana y cómo se comporta en las próximas sesiones.
> 
> Por tercer día consecutivo es la que mejor (o del top 3) se comporta de entre las bulk y containerships. Muestra signos de fortaleza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 741035



Mañana debería romper el canal bajista. Idealmente con una buena subida. Veremos. 

Después ya solo quedan los 30 antes de ir a por máximos. 

Claro que si no consigue romper el canal, no sería raro verla visitando los 15-16€


----------



## CMarlow (12 Ago 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Mañana debería romper el canal bajista. Idealmente con una buena subida. Veremos.
> 
> Después ya solo quedan los 30 antes de ir a por máximos.
> 
> Claro que si no consigue romper el canal, no sería raro verla visitando los 15-16€



Con los rates en máximos y FFAs tirando para arriba, sería una locura que bajase a 15-16. Es ya una locura que esté al precio que está ahora!


----------



## nitro` (12 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Por P/NAV no está barata creo, anda entre 0,9x y 1 P/NAV. Las más baratas ahorapor esa métrica son NMM, EGLE y SB si no me equivoco.



Si, es de las caras, basicamente por el plan de retribucion que el management presento, especialmente empezando en q4. 

Pero anda la accion un poco desconectada respecto al resto, y me desconcierta por si han hecho alguna guarrada, de esas de las que ya estanos acostumbrados en el sector, como por ejemplo sacarse un atm extra... y yo no me haya enterado.


----------



## Ricardiano (13 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Con los rates en máximos y FFAs tirando para arriba, sería una locura que bajase a 15-16. Es ya una locura que esté al precio que está ahora!



Yo creo que de esta sale a testear máximos. Más viendo que unas cuantas del shipping han roto los canales bajistas. Pero NMM sigue ahí, así que a ver. Tiene buena pinta si confirma la rotura. 

No sería la primera ni la última vez que el mercado actúa irracionalmente.


----------



## aism (13 Ago 2021)

ha soltado charo unas moneditas....


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2021)

aism dijo:


> ha soltado charo unas moneditas....



Me da para comprarle dos acciones.


----------



## Schedule (13 Ago 2021)

Baltic Dry Index Rises 1.8% to 3,566
Capesize +3.43% to $39,526
Panamax +0.47% to $30,756
Supramax 58k tons +0.61% to $34,078
Handysize +0.07% to $29,710


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2021)

Ahora vuelvo a creer que esto tira de verdad. 
Hoy me esperaba mínimo recogida de beneficios.


----------



## CMarlow (13 Ago 2021)

NMM sigue muy fuerte. Otra vez la mejor del sector. A ver si no se desmorona al final de la jornada! Y más tarde tendremos el 6K previsiblemente.


----------



## CMarlow (13 Ago 2021)

Sorprendente el dato del Harpex de esta semana. Sube un simple 0,14% cuando el New Contex ha estado subiendo bastante durante la semana.



Harper Petersen & Co


----------



## nitro` (13 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NMM sigue muy fuerte. Otra vez la mejor del sector. A ver si no se desmorona al final de la jornada! Y más tarde tendremos el 6K previsiblemente.



Entiendo que en el 6K veriamos posibles nuevas atm, estatus de la actual...


----------



## Value (13 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sorprendente el dato del Harpex de esta semana. Sube un simple 0,14% cuando el New Contex ha estado subiendo bastante durante la semana.
> 
> 
> 
> Harper Petersen & Co



Dos teorías: 

- Hemos llegado o estamos a punto de llegar al pico. 
- No se han renovado charters esta semana 

Veremos que pasa!


----------



## Witosev (13 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Dos teorías:
> 
> - Hemos llegado o estamos a punto de llegar al pico.
> - No se han renovado charters esta semana
> ...








https://www.emol.com/noticias/Economia/2021/08/13/1029550/china-puerto-paralizacion-brote-covid19.html




Dudo mucho que containers haya tocado techo con la que tienen montada en China. Y si han tocado techo es para mantenerse en ese techo por mucho tiempo, que es lo importante.


----------



## CMarlow (13 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Dos teorías:
> 
> - Hemos llegado o estamos a punto de llegar al pico.
> - No se han renovado charters esta semana
> ...



Lo raro es que el New Contex ha subido tanto el martes como el jueves, entorno a un 5% en 1 semana. Y supongo que tb estarán basados en contratos efectivos.


----------



## CMarlow (13 Ago 2021)

Un buen comentario de Jowaniter en el último artículo de Nick sobre NMM. El artículo no lo he puesto aquí porque básicamente repite todo lo que ya sabemos, peor el comentario vale la pena leerlo:









Navios Partners - Too Cheap To Ignore (NYSE:NMM)


Navios Partners shares are likely to move higher after the conclusion of the persistent selling from the recent at-the-money offering programs.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## CMarlow (13 Ago 2021)

Poca broma









Queues of dry bulk vessels off China reach highest level in seven years


Over the past two weeks, the lines of dry bulk vessels anchored off Chinese ports have grown explosively due to congestion and new Covid-19 restrictions. "It's an operational challenge," says Lauritzen Bulkers CEO to ShippingWatch.




shippingwatch.com


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2021)

__





Preparen la vaselina, China dejará 14-21dias los barcos en cuarentena







www.burbuja.info


----------



## CMarlow (14 Ago 2021)

Hoy NMM ha roto la directriz bajista de medio plazo bajo la que ha estado moviendo los últimos tres meses. La ruptura ha sido con un gap y con algo más de volumen que lo que hemos visto últimamente, por lo que tiene cierta consistencia. Las próximas sesiones debemos confirmar que no ha sido una ruptura en falso, sino un cambio de tendencia. RSI y MACD bien situados y mirando hacia arriba. El precio se encuentra por encima de las MM, aunque las de 20 y 40 tienen que resituarse. El próximo objetivo es la resistencia situada entorno a 30.


----------



## CMarlow (14 Ago 2021)

Randy hablando de la situación en containerships y LNG, ZIM y DAC.


----------



## Mascarieri (14 Ago 2021)




----------



## juanmas (15 Ago 2021)

Parece que el 6K de NMM se hace de rogar.

Supongo andarán liados con la incorporación del nuevo feeder "Navios Frangou"




Venga majetes disfrutar del verano que todavía queda mucha ruta hasta Q3.


----------



## CMarlow (15 Ago 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Parece que el 6K de NMM se hace de rogar.
> 
> Supongo andarán liados con la incorporación del nuevo feeder "Navios Frangou"
> 
> ...



Con los rates actuales a ese barquito le van a sacar más de 1M al año fijo. Hasta viene con scrubber!


----------



## CMarlow (16 Ago 2021)

Otro megaplan de infraestructuras en camino...









Modi says India will soon unveil $1.35 trln infrastructure plan


India will launch a 100 trillion rupee ($1.35 trillion) national infrastructure plan that will help generate jobs and expand use of cleaner fuels to achieve the country's climate goals, Prime Minister Narendra Modi said on Sunday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## CMarlow (16 Ago 2021)

FFAs siguen al alza


----------



## Witosev (16 Ago 2021)

Los FFAs de septiembre llegan a los 45k. Buenas subidas de los CAL22. Hoy el BDI debería marcar un nuevo máximo y NMM comportarse muy bien.


----------



## Witosev (16 Ago 2021)

DANAOS rolando contratos de barcos que expiran entre enero y agosto de 2020 a 3 o 4 años. En la línea que se viene viendo últimamente, lo de containers no es una subida puntual de este año y según va pasando el tiempo están siendo capaces de alargar contratos hasta periodos más alejados. Cuando venzan esos contratos (Año 2026) Dios dirá, pero tiene pinta que la rentabilidad del próximo quinquenio está asegurada.
Por otra parte esto da una perspectiva más positiva a la compra que hizo DAC un par de meses atrás de barcos que traían contratos tóxicos con vencimiento a dos años aproximadamente, porque creo que van a ser capaces de rolarlos bien y con ello asegurar la rentabilidad de la operación.


----------



## Mascarieri (16 Ago 2021)

Guano total en los mercados y los barcos resistiendo … va a ser verdad que en tiempos convulsos el shipping va a su bola


----------



## Witosev (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## Reboot (16 Ago 2021)

Angeliki me la pone dura.
Mascarieri, snails & co. nos espera.

Hostias, witosev directamente la tiene puesta de avatar


----------



## bientop (16 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Guano total en los mercados y los barcos resistiendo … va a ser verdad que en tiempos convulsos el shipping va a su bola



En que mercados?


----------



## Value (16 Ago 2021)

bientop dijo:


> En que mercados?



En todo lo CHINO.


----------



## Mascarieri (16 Ago 2021)

bientop dijo:


> En que mercados?



Yo en lo mío me he hecho un pleno al rojo menos en los barcos 

llevo mucha farma , mucha tech y solo una china pero que me está jodiendo vivo


----------



## MonoInversor (16 Ago 2021)

Yo igual; barcos y materias primas bien; tortura grande todo lo chino y Katapult (leñazo máximo, vaya lío que se ha montado)


----------



## CMarlow (17 Ago 2021)

Los resultados de FLNG son flojos en este Q2, pero el Q3 va a ser tan bueno como el Q1 y el Q4 aún mejor. Se puede comer una buena bajada a corto plazo, pero atentos, que sería una oportunidad de compra! Para mi es de las mejores opciones que hay en el mercado.










Flex LNG - Second Quarter 2021 Earnings Release


August 17, 2021 - Hamilton, Bermuda Flex LNG Ltd. ("Flex LNG" or the “Company”) today announced its unaudited financial results for the second quarter...




www.globenewswire.com


----------



## Mascarieri (17 Ago 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Yo igual; barcos y materias primas bien; tortura grande todo lo chino y Katapult (leñazo máximo, vaya lío que se ha montado)



Bueno yo he perdido una acción casi entera

me metí en romeo power por see un sector de baterías 100% americano y spac y la llevo al -70% … sinceramente la doy por perdida


----------



## CMarlow (17 Ago 2021)

FFAs siguen subiendo fuerte.


----------



## Minadeperro (17 Ago 2021)

Por si os sirve de referencia, las navieras japonesas que vengo siguiendo han subido de media un 50% desde los mínimos de julio y tras la publicación de resultados.

A ver si el señor mercado empieza a valorar las europeas y americanas con el mismo cariño.


----------



## CMarlow (17 Ago 2021)

El N,ew Contex sube un 1,2% en 5 días. Pero una novedad: por primera vez en mucho tiempo uno de los tipos de contrato (1100 TEU a 12 meses), baja de precio. En todo caso, tal y como están los puertos de colapsados, no creo en absoluto que los rates vayan a darse la vuelta. Recordemos que además estamos en temporada alta, con los retailers preparando el Thanks Giving, Black Friday y hasta Navidad.


----------



## Witosev (17 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El N,ew Contex sube un 1,2% en 5 días. Pero una novedad: por primera vez en mucho tiempo uno de los tipos de contrato (1100 TEU a 12 meses), baja de precio. En todo caso, tal y como están los puertos de colapsados, no creo en absoluto que los rates vayan a darse la vuelta. Recordemos que además estamos en temporada alta, con los retailers preparando el Thanks Giving, Black Friday y hasta Navidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 745587



En mi opinión va a llegar un momento, seguramente estemos cerca o en el, donde los rates van a dejar de subir porque simplemente el comercio se haría insostenible. Llega un momento en que dejarán de cargar mercancías. Y en ese punto de equilibrio nos manejaremos porque, como dices tu, tanto la época del año, los inventarios como las congestiones en puertos, hacen pensar que la fiesta continua,


----------



## pandiella (17 Ago 2021)

parecia un dia tranquilo con los barcos, con ligeras subidas, pero en la ultima media hora, topabajo


----------



## Reboot (17 Ago 2021)

Qué pollas ha pasado a las 12.30 hora usa?


----------



## CMarlow (17 Ago 2021)

Reboot dijo:


> Qué pollas ha pasado a las 12.30 hora usa?



Quizá esto?









New Zealand begins a three-day lockdown after a single case is reported. (Published 2021)


The country has since reported seven cases in total of the Delta variant.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Quizá esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si a los chinos se les ocurre hacer un lockdown parcial, aunque sea sólo en algunas ciudades, la hostia de los bulkers se escuchará en Marte. Al menos a corto plazo.

A medio, el desequilibrio el oferta - demanda es muy importante todavía.


----------



## CMarlow (17 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Si a los chinos se les ocurre hacer un lockdown parcial, aunque sea sólo en algunas ciudades, la hostia de los bulkers se escuchará en Marte. Al menos a corto plazo.
> 
> A medio, el desequilibrio el oferta - demanda es muy importante todavía.



Ya han hecho lockdowns parciales estos días. De hecho han hecho un lockdown del puerto de Ningbo, que es el mayor disruptor que hemos tenido en las últimas semanas. Otra cosa distinta es que cierren todo el país. De todos modos, no creo que ningún país importante vaya cerrar todo a estas alturas. Lo único que cambiaría las cosas es que saliese otra variante que afectase a los ya vacunados.


----------



## CMarlow (17 Ago 2021)

Mañana resultados de ZIM. Se espera que sean sustancialmente mejores que lo que espera el consenso del mercado, tanto en beneficios del Q2 como en guidance del FY. Y yo espero que pegue un buen arreón arriba. Ayer he comprado un poquito más.


----------



## Reboot (17 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Si a los chinos se les ocurre hacer un lockdown parcial, aunque sea sólo en algunas ciudades, la hostia de los bulkers se escuchará en Marte. Al menos a corto plazo.
> 
> A medio, el desequilibrio el oferta - demanda es muy importante todavía.



Y en qué afectan los encierros a los cargueros?
La gente sigue necesitando comer y pijadas de aliexpress, digo yo.


----------



## Witosev (17 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Si a los chinos se les ocurre hacer un lockdown parcial, aunque sea sólo en algunas ciudades, la hostia de los bulkers se escuchará en Marte. Al menos a corto plazo.
> 
> A medio, el desequilibrio el oferta - demanda es muy importante todavía.



Si algo ha demostrado la pandemia es que cuanto más virus mucho mejor para los containers y moderadamente mejor para los bulkers. El sector que sufre es el tankers. 
Cuanto más encierro, más colapso económico, más planes de reactivación y dinero público encima de la mesa, más demanda de commodities y bienes de consumo. Esto es así.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Si algo ha demostrado la pandemia es que cuanto más virus mucho mejor para los containers y moderadamente mejor para los bulkers. El sector que sufre es el tankers.
> Cuanto más encierro, más colapso económico, más planes de reactivación y dinero público encima de la mesa, más demanda de commodities y bienes de consumo. Esto es así.



Suena que en cierta manera se extiende esa versión de la crisis que daña a los tanqueros. 
Yo el problema que le veo al sector del shipping en sus múltiples versiones es que suelen estar gobernados por lacras y sátrapas que hunden los intereses de los accionistas y medio transitan la línea roja de lo ilegal.

A mi por ejemplo lo de Navios me parece de juzgado. Una CEO en una empresa que no necesita capital y ellas sin skin in the game .... haciendo ATM tremendamente lesivas para los inversores presentes en el equity y sin saber muy bien para qué y al mismo tiempo se sospecha que tiene un interés particular en hacer crece la flota porque la empresa que dirige contrata a terceros donde ella es accionista. Eso contado así no pasa ningún ESG en ningún sitio.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Si algo ha demostrado la pandemia es que cuanto más virus mucho mejor para los containers y moderadamente mejor para los bulkers. El sector que sufre es el tankers.
> Cuanto más encierro, más colapso económico, más planes de reactivación y dinero público encima de la mesa, más demanda de commodities y bienes de consumo. Esto es así.



Suena que en cierta manera se extiende esa versión de la crisis que daña a los tanqueros. 
Yo el problema que le veo al sector del shipping en sus múltiples versiones es que suelen estar gobernados por lacras y sátrapas que hunden los intereses de los accionistas y medio transitan la línea roja de lo ilegal.

A mi por ejemplo lo de Navios me parece de juzgado. Una CEO en una empresa que no necesita capital y ellas sin skin in the game .... haciendo ATM tremendamente lesivas para los inversores presentes en el equity y sin saber muy bien para qué y al mismo tiempo se sospecha que tiene un interés particular en hacer crece la flota porque la empresa que dirige contrata a terceros donde ella es accionista. Eso contado así no pasa ningún ESG en ningún sitio.


----------



## anonimocobarde (17 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Si algo ha demostrado la pandemia es que cuanto más virus mucho mejor para los containers y *moderadamente mejor para los bulkers*.



Moderadamente... por poco tiempo, creo yo.









Escasez de oferta lleva a la utilización de buques graneleros para el transporte de contenedores


Advierten que cambio de tipo de carga requiere atención por parte de los armadores




www.mundomaritimo.cl


----------



## Witosev (17 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Suena que en cierta manera se extiende esa versión de la crisis que daña a los tanqueros.
> Yo el problema que le veo al sector del shipping en sus múltiples versiones es que suelen estar gobernados por lacras y sátrapas que hunden los intereses de los accionistas y medio transitan la línea roja de lo ilegal.
> 
> A mi por ejemplo lo de Navios me parece de juzgado. Una CEO en una empresa que no necesita capital y ellas sin skin in the game .... haciendo ATM tremendamente lesivas para los inversores presentes en el equity y sin saber muy bien para qué y al mismo tiempo se sospecha que tiene un interés particular en hacer crece la flota porque la empresa que dirige contrata a terceros donde ella es accionista. Eso contado así no pasa ningún ESG en ningún sitio.



Es que si todo fuera maravilloso y el gobierno corporativo un lujo no podrías comprar una empresa a PER 1 o 2, que es lo que sucede en este caso. Y yo creo que el binomio rentabilidad riesgo es muy muy bueno en este caso. Me parece que el margen de seguridad es gigante y los incentivos del managment tampoco son de desplumar al 100% al accionista. No nos entregarán el botín, que nos podría hacer duplicar por 5 el dinero, pero si nos entregarán una parte porque les interesa seguir abiertos al mercado de la Bolsa en las fases bajista del ciclo.
Más arriesgado me parece invertir en China donde hay un riesgo país brutal difícil de medir y que te puede, literalmente, arrasar.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Es que si todo fuera maravilloso y el gobierno corporativo un lujo no podrías comprar una empresa a PER 1 o 2, que es lo que sucede en este caso. Y yo creo que el binomio rentabilidad riesgo es muy muy bueno en este caso. Me parece que el margen de seguridad es gigante y los incentivos del managment tampoco son de desplumar al 100% al accionista. No nos entregarán el botín, que nos podría hacer duplicar por 5 el dinero, pero si nos entregarán una parte porque les interesa seguir abiertos al mercado de la Bolsa en las fases bajista del ciclo.
> Más arriesgado me parece invertir en China donde hay un riesgo país brutal difícil de medir y que te puede, literalmente, arrasar.



Desde luego contra el gobierno chino ni de lejos se debe arriesgar.
No sé, las navieras son muy expertos en quemar capital y fundir accionistas con aks


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Desde luego contra el gobierno chino ni de lejos se debe arriesgar.
> No sé, las navieras son muy expertos en quemar capital y fundir accionistas con aks



No hay que olvidarse de que hemos salido antes de ayer de largos años de vacas flacas en el sector, donde las que no quebraban hacían AKs para sobrevivir. Lo que estamos viviendo desde hace un par de trimestres es otra historia completamente diferente, y no sé si es muy justo comprar las empresas hoy con lo que eran hasta antes de la subida de los rates (en containerships y bulkers). Si ves las presentaciones de resultados, básicamente todos dicen lo mismo: vamos a fortalecer el balance y luego empezaremos a devolver al accionista. Algunas ya han comenzado a hacerlo de forma importante (como SBLK) pero la mayoría emprezará de aquí a 2 o 3 trimestres. Durante los próximos años las navieras no van a quemar capital ni fundir a los accionistas con AKs, sino que van a regar los con miles de millones.


----------



## Janus (18 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No hay que olvidarse de que hemos salido antes de ayer de largos años de vacas flacas en el sector, donde las que no quebraban hacían AKs para sobrevivir. Lo que estamos viviendo desde hace un par de trimestres es otra historia completamente diferente, y no sé si es muy justo comprar las empresas hoy con lo que eran hasta antes de la subida de los rates (en containerships y bulkers). Si ves las presentaciones de resultados, básicamente todos dicen lo mismo: vamos a fortalecer el balance y luego empezaremos a devolver al accionista. Algunas ya han comenzado a hacerlo de forma importante (como SBLK) pero la mayoría emprezará de aquí a 2 o 3 trimestres. Durante los próximos años las navieras no van a quemar capital ni fundir a los accionistas con AKs, sino que van a regar los con miles de millones.



Es lo que toca, a ver si lo hacen y cumplen tras la travesía por el desierto.


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Es lo que toca, a ver si lo hacen y cumplen tras la travesía por el desierto.



Estoy convencido de que así será, incluida NMM.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2021)

Todavía tiene pendiente esto

https://unicourt.com/case/pc-db5-th...aritime-containers-lp-377442#case-details[/UR


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

FFAs siguen subiendo fuerte. Supramax de septiembre casi llegando a 40k!


----------



## Cormac (18 Ago 2021)




----------



## Pepotin (18 Ago 2021)

Zim acaba de publicar resultados...

ZIM - ZIM Reports Record Financial Results for the Second Quarter of 2021 


*Second Quarter 2021 Highlights*


Net income for the second quarter was $888 million (compared to $25 million in the second quarter of 2020), or $7.38 per diluted share1
Adjusted EBITDA[2] for the second quarter was $1.34 billion, compared to $145 million in the second quarter of 2020, a year-over-year increase of 820%
Operating income (EBIT) for the second quarter was $1.16 billion, compared to $69 million in the second quarter of 2020, a year-over-year increase of 1,581%
Adjusted EBIT for the second quarter was $1.16 billion, compared to $73 million in the second quarter of 2020, a year-over-year increase of 1,495%
Revenues for the second quarter were $2.38 billion, compared to $795 million in the second quarter of 2020, a year-over-year increase of 200%
ZIM carried 921 thousand TEUs in the second quarter of 2021, a year-over-year increase of 44%
The average freight rate per TEU in the second quarter of 2021 was $2,341, a year-over-year increase of 119%
Net leverage ratio3 of 0.3x at June 30, 2021, compared to 1.2x at December 31, 2020
Completed secondary offering, which consisted of approximately 8 million shares at a price per share of $40.00
Redeemed in full $349 million principal amount of Series 1 and 2 Notes due 2023
Declared a special cash dividend of approximately $238 million, or $2.00 per ordinary share, to be paid on September 15, 2021, to holders of the ordinary shares as of August 25, 2021; reiterated plan to distribute annual dividend of 30-50% of 2021 net income in 2022 (subject to Board approval)
Subsequent to quarter end, announced a new strategic long-term chartering agreement with Seaspan for ten 7,000 TEU "green" LNG-fueled vessels (with an option for the long-term charter of five additional such vessels), further demonstrating ZIM's commitment to reducing its carbon footpr


----------



## Pepotin (18 Ago 2021)

Y traen dividendo de 2$


----------



## Pepotin (18 Ago 2021)

Joder, viéndolo con calma, una sacada de las gordas gordas, a ver esta tarde


----------



## pedro.rgo (18 Ago 2021)

En mayo con los resultados de Q1 ya declararon un dividendo de 2$ para esas mismas fechas. Es el mismo dividendo o es otro aparte que se suma?


----------



## nitro` (18 Ago 2021)

Pepotin dijo:


> Joder, viéndolo con calma, una sacada de las gordas gordas, a ver esta tarde



Haciendo numeros rapidos, pensando que en Q3 y Q4 reportan mismo income que en Q2, y pensando que tiran al 40% de reparto... me salen 14USD por accion en dividendos durante 2022. 31% de dividend rate con la accion tal y como esta hoy. Ya puede subir, ya...


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

La presentación



https://s27.q4cdn.com/416879924/files/doc_financials/2021/q1/ZIM-Q1-2021-investors-call-FINAL-19-05-2021-FINAL.pdf



Resultados en línea con lo que esperaba la gente que conoce la empresa, lo que es muy por encima del consenso del mercado. A ver que dicen en la call sobre lo que van a hacer con la marea de cash que tienen.


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

BDI on fire! Podemos superar los 4.000 la semana que viene!

BDI +4.8% to 3,833.
Capesize +8.4% to 44,495.
Panamax +2.6% to 32,024.
Supramax +1.4% to 35,080.


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Haciendo numeros rapidos, pensando que en Q3 y Q4 reportan mismo income que en Q2, y pensando que tiran al 40% de reparto... me salen 14USD por accion en dividendos durante 2022. 31% de dividend rate con la accion tal y como esta hoy. Ya puede subir, ya...



Mintzmyer calcula un BPA para 2021 de entre 29 y 34 usd, lo que daría un dividendo de entre 8,7 y 17 usd para el año que viene, aparte de los 2 usd extraordinarios de septiembre.


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

Los de ZIM hasta han puesto un cohete to the moon en el cover de la presentación


----------



## nitro` (18 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mintzmyer calcula un BPA para 2021 de entre 29 y 34 usd, lo que daría un dividendo de entre 8,7 y 17 usd para el año que viene, aparte de los 2 usd extraordinarios de septiembre.




Acabo de hacer una revision del guidance que presento Genco en Q1, donde hablaban de la politica de dividendo para 2022.
Un poco cuenta de la vieja, asumiendo rates de 40k para lo que queda de ano:
TCE fleet-wide en 2021, unos 30k
Dividendo por accion en 2022: 6.67$
Dividend rate a precios actuales: 38%!!!!

Yo tengo la conviccion que el catalizador del drybulk sera cuando alguna de estas empresas oficializen un Q con dividendos tan altos. El riesgo es que los capes caigan de forma sostenida durante un tiempo antes que eso ocurra, y MrMarket le de por tumbar todo el sector pero bien.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (18 Ago 2021)

Alguien sabe que le pasa a SB?

Hoy sube un 6%


----------



## Witosev (18 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Acabo de hacer una revision del guidance que presento Genco en Q1, donde hablaban de la politica de dividendo para 2022.
> Un poco cuenta de la vieja, asumiendo rates de 40k para lo que queda de ano:
> TCE fleet-wide en 2021, unos 30k
> Dividendo por accion en 2022: 6.67$
> ...



Está claro que los Cape son la clave. El resto de categorías se están comportando mucho mejor de lo esperado.

Yo me guio mucho de las previsiones de Joakim que para mi es el número 1 con las previsiones del shipping. El, siendo muy bullish en drybulk, era muy prudente para el 2021 y esperaba el gran salto de tarifas en Capesize para 2022. Fijaos en el siguiente cuadro:




Ha tenido que ir actualizando al alza mes a mes sus previsiones del 2021. Tengo confianza en que Capesize se comporte en línea con lo previsto por Joakim y que las categorías pequeñas mejoren incluso esos números. Este comportamiento de 2021 nadie lo esperaba cuando empecé a invertir en el sector a principios de año.

Lo que hemos visto en todo el año es que la realidad, sacando la volatilidad puntual, está muy por encima de las estimaciones.
Dependeremos de China por supuesto y que no debilite alguna de las rutas imortantes, pero teniendo en cuenta la demanda y el orderbook de cape hay que ser optimistas.


----------------------


Y en los dividendos tienes razón. Van a ser el catalizador. Para dar un salto adicional en valoraciones van a necesitar mostrar el dinero al mercado. Espero que lo hagan de cara a 2022 tal como ya ha preavisado inteligentemente GENCO. Al final más o menos están todas en la misma línea de trabajo, lo que cambia es la comunicación. 
a) GENCO anuncia sus planes a 12 meses vista (primero acabamos de desapalancar el balance y a partir del q4 repartimos x FCF en dividendo)
b) NMM no dice nada. Con suerte y a través de intrigas de palacio entendemos saber que se acaban los ATMs.

A NMM le pones un dividendo por el 50% del FCF a partir del Q1 2022 y literalmente volaría en Bolsa


----------



## Witosev (18 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Los de ZIM hasta han puesto un cohete to the moon en el cover de la presentación
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 746433



Buenos trolls, mejores gestores


----------



## nitro` (18 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> A NMM le pones un dividendo por el 50% del FCF a partir del Q1 2022 y literalmente volaría en Bolsa



Con una cuenta de la vieja como la de GNK que he hecho antes, y ese numero que has dado, estariamos hablando de un 50% dividend yield para 2022...

Seria una locura, y aun asi, seguirian sentados sobre una enorme pila de cash, y un monton de hierro flotante que vale una pasta tambien.


Por cierto, seguimos sin 6-K no?


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Con una cuenta de la vieja como la de GNK que he hecho antes, y ese numero que has dado, estariamos hablando de un 50% dividend yield para 2022...
> 
> Seria una locura, y aun asi, seguirian sentados sobre una enorme pila de cash, y un monton de hierro flotante que vale una pasta tambien.
> 
> ...



A ver si ya este viernes lo presentan


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

En el chat de VIE Gabriel ha comentado que AF no gana mucho con su negocio de gestión de los barcos de NMM, por lo que su motivación principal no es incrementar la flota solo para cobrar fees, y Mintzmyer y otros le ha dado una caña que se ha quedado fino. Además tiene una forma tan rara de escribir en inglés que me ha dado hasta penita...


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

Randy (Jefferies) acaba de subir el price target de ZIM a 70 usd




Y parece que Clarksons lo ha subido a 90 desde 58 (pero no he encontrado la fuente original).



En todo caso el upside es clarísimo!


----------



## Mascarieri (18 Ago 2021)

Me lo ha parecido a mi o ha habido un sell off bastante gordo hoy al final en todo 

egle con lo bien que iba todo el día …


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Con una cuenta de la vieja como la de GNK que he hecho antes, y ese numero que has dado, estariamos hablando de un 50% dividend yield para 2022...
> 
> Seria una locura, y aun asi, seguirian sentados sobre una enorme pila de cash, y un monton de hierro flotante que vale una pasta tambien.
> 
> ...



Han demostrado sobradamente que no va a dar ese dinero a los accionistas.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> En el chat de VIE Gabriel ha comentado que AF no gana mucho con su negocio de gestión de los barcos de NMM, por lo que su motivación principal no es incrementar la flota solo para cobrar fees, y Mintzmyer y otros le ha dado una caña que se ha quedado fino. Además tiene una forma tan rara de escribir en inglés que me ha dado hasta penita...



¿Merece la pena la suscripción al VIE?


----------



## Reboot (18 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Me lo ha parecido a mi o ha habido un sell off bastante gordo hoy al final en todo
> 
> egle con lo bien que iba todo el día …



Sí. Nmm ha pasado de +4 a +2 en media hora


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Merece la pena la suscripción al VIE?



El servicio es de calidad absoluta, pero depende del volumen de inversión en el que te muevas. Si es bajo, el coste probablemente no compense. Haz tus cálculos...


----------



## CMarlow (18 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Me lo ha parecido a mi o ha habido un sell off bastante gordo hoy al final en todo
> 
> egle con lo bien que iba todo el día …



Sell off en todo el mercado, a raíz de las minutas de la FED en las que se habla claramente de comenzar el tapering este año.


----------



## Mascarieri (18 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sell off en todo el mercado, a raíz de las minutas de la FED en las que se habla claramente de comenzar el tapering este año.



Si si, si hasta las gordas que tengo se han pegado una hostia ...

a ver cómo nos sorprende el día mañana pero supongo que será rojo cual culo de mandril 

de todas formas quien no se esperara lo del tapering ...


----------



## Witosev (19 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sell off en todo el mercado, a raíz de las minutas de la FED en las que se habla claramente de comenzar el tapering este año.



Si, el mercado está muy sobrecalentado y tiene muy mala pinta. El shipping no va a tener apoyo de un determinado "momentum" del mercado. Va a necesitar que siga la buena evolución de fundamentales para seguir escalando. Estamos en un momento muy distinto al de los máximos de NMM en abril.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Si, el mercado está muy sobrecalentado y tiene muy mala pinta. El shipping no va a tener apoyo de un determinado "momentum" del mercado. Va a necesitar que siga la buena evolución de fundamentales para seguir escalando. Estamos en un momento muy distinto al de los máximos de NMM en abril.



Cuando empezamos la fiesta se nos hunde el mercado


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Cuando empezamos la fiesta se nos hunde el mercado



Miedo me da como va a reaccionar el mercado hoy 

de todas formas como cada día creo más que todo son robots y algos al final te la pelan los fundamentales en un mercado como este

Codx por ejemplo una acción con unos productos impresionantes y unas ventas de la leche ayer bajando un 10% sin noticias … roboces everywhere


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Cuando empezamos la fiesta se nos hunde el mercado



Los rates de Cape están cayendo fuerte esta mañana.


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Los rates de Cape están cayendo fuerte esta mañana.



Pues entre eso y el tapering a no mirar la bolsa hoy


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pues entre eso y el tapering a no mirar la bolsa hoy



Los rates han recuperado la mayor parte de la caída de esta mañana.


----------



## nitro` (19 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Los rates han recuperado la mayor parte de la caída de esta mañana.



Donde los ves en tiempo real? Yo solo veo la actualizacion de braemarscreen


----------



## Witosev (19 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Los rates de Cape están cayendo fuerte esta mañana.



No se que has visto pero los rates spot de cape están disparados y han tocado los 47mil. Los futuros planos. Los cape están "on fire" 

Donde hay una ligers caída es en los Panamax.

Huele a día horrible en los mercados. Pero los más afectados van a ser los tech Boys. Durísimo para toda esa gente que se creía que ganar dinero era fácil metiendo a toda empresa disruptiva que encontraban, el hacer frente a uns escenario de tapering.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Los rates de Cape están cayendo fuerte esta mañana.



Los rates no, los FFA (forward freight agreement). Es el mercado de futuros, que no es lo mismo que el mercado real de los rates.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Ago 2021)

A ver cómo responde el sector marítimo. Debería subir, de hecho! Pero ya sabemos cómo es el mercado. Fundamentales cada vez más fuertes y la situación en los puertos y las rutas sigue siendo desastrosa. Además estamos en el inicio del ciclo anual fuerte de los portacontenedores. Sumado a esto, tenemos los resultados de ZIM de ayer, que muestran la desconexión de las cotizaciones y el valor fundamental.

BDI rozando los 4.000. Probablemente los supere máñana! Y nos situamos aun paso de máximos de 13 años, no solo 11.

BDI +3.7% to 3,976.
Capesize +6.4% to 47,361.
Panamax +1.3% to 32,446.
Supramax +1.5% to 35,603.

Y New Contex sube un 0,8%. Mañana debería subir el Harpex, aunque solo fuese un poco, pero a ver. Lo que hizo la semana pasada me pareció muy raro...


----------



## NeoSetrakso (19 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Huele a día horrible en los mercados. Pero los más afectados van a ser los tech Boys. Durísimo para toda esa gente que se creía que ganar dinero era fácil metiendo a toda empresa disruptiva que encontraban, el hacer frente a uns escenario de tapering.



En ocasiones veo Inverforos.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (19 Ago 2021)

Buena ostia hoy.


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Buena ostia hoy.



Joder es que nmm cuando cae cae de verdad 

como decían en este sector los tienes que tener cuadraos porque vaya bandazos pega


----------



## Halfredico (19 Ago 2021)

Un, dos, tres, un pasito palante María...


----------



## Reboot (19 Ago 2021)

Lo que Angeliki nos da, Powell nos lo quita


----------



## Witosev (19 Ago 2021)

Contra las maquinitas no se puede hacer mucho. Esperar. Como dije, el mercado pinta feo y va a haber mucha volatilidad. Nos tenemos que agarrar a los fundamentales (Que son magníficos) y tener paciencia. 
Los que están jodidos son los que metieron dinero en empresas fantasmas sin ingresos y con CFs ficticios.


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Contra las maquinitas no se puede hacer mucho. Esperar. Como dije, el mercado pinta feo y va a haber mucha volatilidad. Nos tenemos que agarrar a los fundamentales (Que son magníficos) y tener paciencia.
> Los que están jodidos son los que metieron dinero en empresas fantasmas sin ingresos y con CFs ficticios.



Sinceramente pena no haberos conocido antes 
No me habrían pasado cosas como romeo 

aunque sigo en palantir y creyendo bastante en ella aunque la llevo a años


----------



## juankils (19 Ago 2021)

Una cuestión, aunque debería ser el chocolate del loro.

Me equivoco o ZIM es de Israel? Y la retención es del 25%? Y del resto de las que más se comentan por aquí: NMM, DAC, ...?

Lo digo porque se comenta que empezar a repartir dividendos NMM para que la cotización de la acción refleje su valor....y por el camino nos va a caer un mordisco de los que ponen la mano.

Sé que es ridículo comparado con otros aspectos, pero el 30-50% del net profit del 2021 de ZIM en dividendos es mucho como para que te vuele el 30% por la cara.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Ago 2021)

juankils dijo:


> Una cuestión, aunque debería ser el chocolate del loro.
> 
> Me equivoco o ZIM es de Israel? Y la retención es del 25%? Y del resto de las que más se comentan por aquí: NMM, DAC, ...?
> 
> ...



Sí, la retención de ZIM es del 25%. Las otras que cotizan en US debería ser del 15%, pero a mi IB no me hace ls retención en origen, por lo que me sale a 0.


----------



## CMarlow (19 Ago 2021)

Hoy es día de comprar! Que aproveche en que quiera!


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Ago 2021)

Sinceramente no me esperaba esta hostia para nada …

joder es que las 3 se me han ido al rojo


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (19 Ago 2021)

Mirando las cotizaciones parece que tengan que estar los barcos ardiendo


----------



## CMarlow (19 Ago 2021)

Bueno, ya ha pasado. Mañana a seguir subiendo!


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2021)

NMM es la que más ha caído de su sector hoy


----------



## Value (19 Ago 2021)

Mañana a poner el culo si sois accionistas como yo en EGLE o oportunidad de compra para el que este fuera... Yo lo mismo amplio si baja mucho.


----------



## Value (19 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, la retención de ZIM es del 25%. Las otras que cotizan en US debería ser del 15%, pero a mi IB no me hace ls retención en origen, por lo que me sale a 0.



La mayoría de acciones del sector shipping estan afincadas en paraisos fiscales o en grecia... 

Lo de ZIM es lo "raro".


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Mañana a poner el culo si sois accionistas como yo en EGLE o oportunidad de compra para el que este fuera... Yo lo mismo amplio si baja mucho.



Para una que llevo en verde … me cago en to


----------



## Manolito-14 (20 Ago 2021)

Pues yo ya hw tomado la decisión de deshacerme de las egle. Para que me jodan me quedo con angeliki que al menos se puede multiplicar por más en teoría.
Quiero dejar wl dinero en barcos si o si.
Solo me queda decidir si aumento las nmm o si aumento las slbk

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## morgat (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, la retención de ZIM es del 25%. Las otras que cotizan en US debería ser del 15%, pero a mi IB no me hace ls retención en origen, por lo que me sale a 0.



En tal caso, luego te toca a ti pagarlo aquí o como funciona?


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Pues yo ya hw tomado la decisión de deshacerme de las egle. Para que me jodan me quedo con angeliki que al menos se puede multiplicar por más en teoría.
> Quiero dejar wl dinero en barcos si o si.
> Solo me queda decidir si aumento las nmm o si aumento las slbk
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



Yo egle me la quedo para una que tiene base americana no me la quito … me dan más confianza llamame loco 

ayer solo con la caída de los barcos y mis demás mierdas me bajo 3k la cartera que puto dolor


----------



## morgat (20 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Yo egle me la quedo para una que tiene base americana no me la quito … me dan más confianza llamame loco
> 
> ayer solo con la caída de los barcos y mis demás mierdas me bajo 3k la cartera que puto dolor



Ya te digo, estoy en vacaciones y abrir el broker me jode el día, jajaja, todo se soluciona con más mojitos, jajaja


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Ya te digo, estoy en vacaciones y abrir el broker me jode el día, jajaja, todo se soluciona con más mojitos, jajaja



Tengo una apuesta con mi mujer que la semana que viene de vacaciones al menos 3 días no voy a abrir el broker y mirar los valores 

tengo clarísimo que voy a perder como una puta


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

morgat dijo:


> En tal caso, luego te toca a ti pagarlo aquí o como funciona?



Doble retención, como siempre con los dividendos extranjeros.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

Record number of dry bulk ships hit by port congestion - Splash247


With capes closing in on the $50,000 per day mark, something not seen since June 2010, an important driver in today’s hot dry bulk market is not demand, but congestion. While Splash has reported repeatedly about the effects of port congestion on container shipping, similar issues are coming to...




splash247.com


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Yo egle me la quedo para una que tiene base americana no me la quito … me dan más confianza llamame loco
> 
> ayer solo con la caída de los barcos y mis demás mierdas me bajo 3k la cartera que puto dolor



A mi me bajó 45k eur


----------



## juankils (20 Ago 2021)

Entonces 25% de retención en Israel y luego ver cuánto de ese 25% nos sirve para llegar al 21% de aquí.
Parece algo a tener en cuenta si gran parte del valor que generan lo van a repartir con dividendos ridículamente altos.


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A mi me bajó 45k eur



Yo soy pobre shur comparado jajajaja , siempre me queda Wito que tiene 10000 nmms… 

me sorprende ver verde a Egle en el pre , aunque tampoco es que sea un atm offering como tal y creo que ese 8% se los van a quitar de las manos en cero coma


----------



## Halfredico (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A mi me bajó 45k eur



Tienes la sangre de horchata, macho


----------



## feuerradder (20 Ago 2021)

Me baja la cuenta 45k y creo que me tiro de un puente xD


----------



## morgat (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Record number of dry bulk ships hit by port congestion - Splash247
> 
> 
> With capes closing in on the $50,000 per day mark, something not seen since June 2010, an important driver in today’s hot dry bulk market is not demand, but congestion. While Splash has reported repeatedly about the effects of port congestion on container shipping, similar issues are coming to...
> ...



La congestión de puertos cómo afecta a los dry Bulk? Si no realizan la entrega no son pagados? Subirán los artes con la congestión y será bullish, pero si el problema persiste complicará el panorama y se volverá malo para los drybulk?


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

feuerradder dijo:


> Me baja la cuenta 45k y creo que me tiro de un puente xD



Si me baja a mi 45 k me habéis bajado el 95% de la cartera y significaría que la mitad de los inversores se habrían suicidado 

pero para mi 3k es ya de comprar las cuchillas y lo siguiente la soga


----------



## nitro` (20 Ago 2021)

Se ha hablado de institucionales entrando en el shipping, pero no habia leido en ningun sitio que Morgan Stanley habia comprado casi el 4% de NMM en Q2....

O eso entiendo de su 13f



https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/0000895421/000089542121000453/xslForm13F_X01/DetailTableInfo_2021Q2-3.xml



Por supuesto, podrian haberlo soltado ya, que ya sabemos como funciona todo esto...


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

feuerradder dijo:


> Me baja la cuenta 45k y creo que me tiro de un puente xD



Hay que tener la cabeza fría. Sé que no estoy apostando el dinero en la ruleta, sino que es una inversión muy prometedora. Y ya no es la primera vez que veo números rojos de esa magnitud en mi cuenta. Al final uno entiende cómo funciona esto y se habitúa.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

morgat dijo:


> La congestión de puertos cómo afecta a los dry Bulk? Si no realizan la entrega no son pagados? Subirán los artes con la congestión y será bullish, pero si el problema persiste complicará el panorama y se volverá malo para los drybulk?



Los que se comen el marrón son las empresas que hacen el envío (por ejemplo la minera Vale). A los lessors les va bien porque ellos cobran por el uso del barco, esté navegando o anclado.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

BDI sobrepasa los 4.000 puntos!!

BDI +2.9% to 4,092.
Capesize +5% to 49,731.
Panamax +0.9% to 32,727.
Supramax +1.2% to 36,036.


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hay que tener la cabeza fría. Sé que no estoy apostando el dinero en la ruleta, sino que es una inversión muy prometedora. Y ya no es la primera vez que veo números rojos de esa magnitud en mi cuenta. Al final uno entiende cómo funciona esto y se habitúa.



Yo tengo solo 1/3 de mi dinero en bolsa y cuando baja estas cantidades me mata pero cada día menos 

lo bueno es que con estas cosas le das bastante menos importancia al dinero


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> BDI sobrepasa los 4.000 puntos!!
> 
> BDI +2.9% to 4,092.
> Capesize +5% to 49,731.
> ...



Esto a las maquinitas no les importa según parece 

yo todavía creo que durante 2022 si tenemos los huevos de aguantarlas nmm nos puede dar baggers …

yo estoy preparándome mentalmente para la hostia de Egle hoy


----------



## colorao (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hay que tener la cabeza fría. Sé que no estoy apostando el dinero en la ruleta, sino que es una inversión muy prometedora. Y ya no es la primera vez que veo números rojos de esa magnitud en mi cuenta. Al final uno entiende cómo funciona esto y se habitúa.



Totalmente de acuerdo, cuando has estudiado la empresa, ves los números, los contratos cerrados, el presente y el futuro que tiene por delante. es normal esas cantidades al invertir en un buen volumen de acciones, ojalá pudiera yo también e invertiría igual.

La clave es siempre hacer los deberes.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Esto a las maquinitas no les importa según parece
> 
> yo todavía creo que durante 2022 si tenemos los huevos de aguantarlas nmm nos puede dar baggers …
> 
> yo estoy preparándome mentalmente para la hostia de Egle hoy



Para qué andan pidiendo pasta?.
El problema es que piden pasta a los inversores para abordar unos negocios que si rinden beneficios los dedican a construir imperio así que se olvidan del accionista.
Dice Buffet que un negocio que consume capital es un mal negocio.

Cualquier negocio con una gran inversión de capital tiende a ser un mal negocio para estar en inflación y, en general, es un mal negocio”, añade el conocido como Oráculo de Omaha.

Empresas como los servicios públicos o los ferrocarriles "siguen consumiendo más y más dinero" y no son tan rentables, según Buffet, que prefiere apostar bienes inmobiliarios durante épocas de inflación porque la compra es un "desembolso único" para el inversor y tiene el beneficio adicional de poder revenderse.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

FFAs subiendo fuerte


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> FFAs subiendo fuerte
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 748447



Pues díselo que no se han enterado lol


----------



## Witosev (20 Ago 2021)

Los rates de Capesize cotizan al mayor nivel desde *Diciembre de 2009* con gran afectación de la congestión en puertos. Tiene toda la pinta de que se va a ir bien por encima de 50 mil el lunes.

Los resultados del Q3 van a ser apoteósicos. La desconexión con fundamentales es brutal por lo complicado que está en el mercado, pero todos los datos son para estar optimistas.

Edit: Y NMM en negativo. De chiste


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Los rates de Capesize cotizan al mayor nivel desde *Diciembre de 2009* con gran afectación de la congestión en puertos. Tiene toda la pinta de que se va a ir bien por encima de 50 mil el lunes.
> 
> Los resultados del Q3 van a ser apoteósicos. La desconexión con fundamentales es brutal por lo complicado que está en el mercado, pero todos los datos son para estar optimistas.
> 
> Edit: Y NMM en negativo. De chiste



Tranqui ya está verde

es la primera vez que después de un offering algo no baja estratosfericamente como egle… a lo mejor todavía no se han deshecho del 8% el fondo


----------



## Witosev (20 Ago 2021)

Has estado en coma desde febrero. Te despiertas y:
Te enseñan el gráfico del Harpex
Te enseñan el gráfico del Baltic Dry Index
Te enseñan el gráfico del Capesize index
Te enseñan la composición de la flota de NMM a 31/7/2021

No has visto nada más pero tienes te acuerdas que tienes en cartera 15 mil acciones de NMM ¿A que precio crees que están?


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Has estado en coma desde febrero. Te despiertas y:
> Te enseñan el gráfico del Harpex
> Te enseñan el gráfico del Baltic Dry Index
> Te enseñan el gráfico del Capesize index
> ...



Sería un ejercicio demoledor. Parece por la cotización actual que el mercado está considerando que los últimos 185 millones de $ los van a quemar en una hoguera y va a quedar en dilucion absoluta.


----------



## Value (20 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Para qué andan pidiendo pasta?.
> El problema es que piden pasta a los inversores para abordar unos negocios que si rinden beneficios los dedican a construir imperio así que se olvidan del accionista.
> Dice Buffet que un negocio que consume capital es un mal negocio.
> 
> ...



@Mascarieri EGLE no está haciendo ninguna ampliación de capital ni emitiendo acciones ni nada. Es simplemente un fondo de inversión que se sale y venderá las acciones a mercado o por bloques a otro fondo de inversión. 

Esta gente ya vendió una parte importante (superior al 10%) a 46,50$ y ahora venderán a 40 o así pues el otro 8% que les quedaba. 

No tiene nada que ver con la empresa. La única contraparte positiva es que si venden a mercado pues podremos comprar por debajo de 40$... a parte de eso lo único que se me ocurre es que al aumentar el free float quizá pongan opciones finalmente!

Saludos.


----------



## Value (20 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Has estado en coma desde febrero. Te despiertas y:
> Te enseñan el gráfico del Harpex
> Te enseñan el gráfico del Baltic Dry Index
> Te enseñan el gráfico del Capesize index
> ...



Joder witosev tio, si la puta griega no llegar a meter el último ATM de 110M yo creo que estaríamos cerca de los 35$... 

En fin, que duro es tener NMM de 1era o 2da posiciónd e cartera.


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> @Mascarieri EGLE no está haciendo ninguna ampliación de capital ni emitiendo acciones ni nada. Es simplemente un fondo de inversión que se sale y venderá las acciones a mercado o por bloques a otro fondo de inversión.
> 
> Esta gente ya vendió una parte importante (superior al 10%) a 46,50$ y ahora venderán a 40 o así pues el otro 8% que les quedaba.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación 

siempre que había visto offerings bajaban a saco por eso me parecía raro pero ahora lo entiendo mejor

yo es que creo que Eglé en meses la veremos a 60


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Joder witosev tio, si la puta griega no llegar a meter el último ATM de 110M yo creo que estaríamos cerca de los 35$...
> 
> En fin, que duro es tener NMM de 1era o 2da posiciónd e cartera.



Puffff es difícil invertir cuando no te fijas del management y e cima hay sospechas fundadas de que puede ser una sinvergüenza. De momento la carta del fondo activista presume ciertas conductas ....


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2021)

A mi NMM me parece la típica acción con buenos resultados y que después ya. O van a ser tan buenos por lo que los inversores adelantados se ponen a salir de manera ordenada y eso en el tie.po genera el ciclo bajista.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Joder witosev tio, si la puta griega no llegar a meter el último ATM de 110M yo creo que estaríamos cerca de los 35$...
> 
> En fin, que duro es tener NMM de 1era o 2da posiciónd e cartera.



Si ese ATM de 110M€ fuera dinero mal gastado, la cotización tendría un techo equivalente en 29,8€.
Hoy ha estado en 23€ bajos. Está claro que el dinero no se está fiando de esta griega.
Lo mejor que puede pasar es que haga rápido el gasto que va a hacer con ese dineral que ha levantado. A ver si así vuelve la confianza en la acción.
Escribía Gabriel en vuestro último vídeo que era posible que comunicara el uso del dinero en la comunicación 6-K a la SEC.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Puffff es difícil invertir cuando no te fijas del management y e cima hay sospechas fundadas de que puede ser una sinvergüenza. De momento la carta del fondo activista presume ciertas conductas ....



Si consideras que los 200M$ de los ATMs los va a robar y le pides un descuento adicional del 20% sobre su NAV (después de robados los ATMs), la acción vale 41$ contra los 34$ que cotiza hoy. Y ese precio está basado en FFA’s comedidos para 2022.

Los ATMs han creado mucha desconfianza y han hundido la cotización.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

A ver si sale hoy el 6K. La única explicación que le veo al retraso es que no habían acabado de vender todas las acciones del ATM en el momento que presentaron resultados... hace casi 1 mes!


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

DAC acabe de fijar 2 barcos, uno de ellos a 4 años comenzando en Sep de 2022, dentro de más de 1 año! Los liners deben estar viéndolo muy negro para el año que viene!


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver si sale hoy el 6K. La única explicación que le veo al retraso es que no habían acabado de vender todas las acciones del ATM en el momento que presentaron resultados... hace casi 1 mes!



Creo que tenían un plazo de 5-10 semanas.

Dijeron que prácticamente habían concluido el ATM.

Raro


----------



## Witosev (20 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> A mi NMM me parece la típica acción con buenos resultados y que después ya. O van a ser tan buenos por lo que los inversores adelantados se ponen a salir de manera ordenada y eso en el tie.po genera el ciclo bajista.



No se te entiende. Pero lo que descuenta el mercado ahora mismo es que Charo no va a repartir un puto dividendo en los próximos 24 meses, que los rates son una ruina y que el CF ganado este año se lo va a llevar en maletas a las Islas Caimán y nos lo va a robar.

Seamos serios, NMM en 2018 (2018...) cotizaba a 35. Con Charo y sus historia al frente. En 3 años lo que ha pasado es que el índice containers se ha duplicado x 8 y el dry bulk está a niveles 2010. Y sigue siendo la misma Charo. ¿Era el mercado más eficiente en 2018 o en 2021? El tiempo lo dirá, pero yo estoy muy muy tranquilo.


----------



## Mascarieri (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver si sale hoy el 6K. La única explicación que le veo al retraso es que no habían acabado de vender todas las acciones del ATM en el momento que presentaron resultados... hace casi 1 mes!



Tiene sentido lanzar un comunicado así los viernes por la tarde ? Siempre me resulta curioso cuando ponen una bomba así justo antes del finde 

Pd : si tuviera liquidez de bolsa ahora mismo me metería en otra más … grin me pone ojitos … pero ya llevaría 5 navieras … aunque globus no la cuento porque es basura … aunque me gusta de ella que es un meme y a veces wsb la sube


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No se te entiende. Pero lo que descuenta el mercado ahora mismo es que Charo no va a repartir un puto dividendo en los próximos 24 meses, que los rates son una ruina y que el CF ganado este año se lo va a llevar en maletas a las Islas Caimán y nos lo va a robar.
> 
> Seamos serios, NMM en 2018 (2018...) cotizaba a 35. Con Charo y sus historia al frente. En 3 años lo que ha pasado es que el índice containers se ha duplicado x 8 y el dry bulk está a niveles 2010. Y sigue siendo la misma Charo. ¿Era el mercado más eficiente en 2018 o en 2021? El tiempo lo dirá, pero yo estoy muy muy tranquilo.



El problema es que antes no hacía ATMs a un descuento brutal mientras le entraba dinero a raudales en caja. Hasta ahora aún no sabemos para quiere esa cantidad brutal de dinero que ha supuesto una fuerte dilución. Ese cambio de comportamiento es lo que ha hecho perder la confianza de mucha gente que hasta justificaba el ATM de 70M.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El problema es que antes no hacía ATMs a un descuento brutal mientras le entraba dinero a raudales en caja. Hasta ahora aún no sabemos para quiere esa cantidad brutal de dinero que ha supuesto una fuerte dilución. Ese cambio de comportamiento es lo que ha hecho perder la confianza de mucha gente que hasta justificaba el ATM de 70M.



Pero han entrado institucionales y estos si que la tocan. No creo que hayan más ATMs. Lo que es necesario es que haga ya de una vez las transacciones con ese dineral que tiene en caja.
Mientras no se sepa en qué va a usar el dinero, el mercado no va a confiar.


----------



## CMarlow (20 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Pero han entrado institucionales y estos si que la tocan. No creo que hayan más ATMs. Lo que es necesario es que haga ya de una vez las transacciones con ese dineral que tiene en caja.
> Mientras no se sepa en qué va a usar el dinero, el mercado no va a confiar.



A ver si hoy por fin dicen algo.


----------



## Witosev (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El problema es que antes no hacía ATMs a un descuento brutal mientras le entraba dinero a raudales en caja. Hasta ahora aún no sabemos para quiere esa cantidad brutal de dinero que ha supuesto una fuerte dilución. Ese cambio de comportamiento es lo que ha hecho perder la confianza de mucha gente que hasta justificaba el ATM de 70M.



Pero es que no es un tema exclusivo de NMM. En NMM la situación de descuento es más grave pero pasa en general en todo el dry bulk. Fíjate GNK está a 17, en 2018 tocó casi 20. En general es un sector castigado en valoraciones.
Lo de NMM está claro que tiene por el medio todo el asunto de los ATMs y reorganizaciones de todo el grupo, pero cuantitativamente no se justifica el descuento, sobre todo ahora que se supone que no hay más ATMs.

Para mi aquí el mercado no está siendo nada eficiente y es "injusto". En teoría la duda es que se va a hacer con los beneficios NMM (y su sector), porque es evidente que los beneficios se van a producir (PER 2 que en el peor de los casos es PER 3). Peo tampoco hay motivos para pensar que no van a distribuir buenos dividendos, cuando históricamente lo han hecho.----Dicho lo cual ¿A cuanto se tendría que valorar entonces todas las empresas Chinas si ahí si que no tienes ningún tipo de seguridad de recibir nada? Ayer TENCENT (PER 18) informó que ha donado por valor del 10% de sus ventas del año. Obviamente obligados por el PCCh. ¿Realmente tienes más certidumbres y riesgos más controlados en esas inversiones con PERs sobre 15 años (15 años para recuperar el valor de la acción a través de beneficios) y con mucho riesgo de que los beneficios te los confisque el gobierno?

Me fio más de Charo que del politburó del PCCh.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver si hoy por fin dicen algo.



Viernes noche después de prolongado silencio y sin atender a accionistas.
Igual lo publican en un rato.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2021)

Otro cierre de chiste de NMM, la peor de su sector mientras SBLK prácticamente recupera el dividendo dado hoy.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (20 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Otro cierre de chiste de NMM, la peor de su sector mientras SBLK prácticamente recupera el dividendo dado hoy.



Yo, aunque también llevo NMM, bien tranquilo y contento con SBLK como primera posición en shipping.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No se te entiende. Pero lo que descuenta el mercado ahora mismo es que Charo no va a repartir un puto dividendo en los próximos 24 meses, que los rates son una ruina y que el CF ganado este año se lo va a llevar en maletas a las Islas Caimán y nos lo va a robar.
> 
> Seamos serios, NMM en 2018 (2018...) cotizaba a 35. Con Charo y sus historia al frente. En 3 años lo que ha pasado es que el índice containers se ha duplicado x 8 y el dry bulk está a niveles 2010. Y sigue siendo la misma Charo. ¿Era el mercado más eficiente en 2018 o en 2021? El tiempo lo dirá, pero yo estoy muy muy tranquilo.



Lo que digo es que es difícil estar donde hacen poco o ningún caso al accionista. Solo eso. Claro que puede darse cuenta el mercado que debe haber dividendo, que la empresa hace caja a mogollón .... pero yo creo que lo que descuenta el mercado es que todo ese dinero no es para los accionistas .... no tanto que no es rentable etc....


----------



## CMarlow (21 Ago 2021)

Y una semana más sin 6K. Estas son las cosas que hacen huir a los accionistas...


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Y una semana más sin 6K. Estas son las cosas que hacen huir a los accionistas...



Es que manda la tipa esa sin ser la dueña. Se acuerda de los inversionistas cuando necesita pasta y hasta se permite ni contar la estrategia ni decir en que se va a gastar el capital que levanta ni qué uso va a hacer de los beneficios.
Raro que la gente acuda a sus ampliaciones.
Sin dar explicacion alguna tiene poco sentido.
Recuerda a la familia Teekay que en TGP nadan en dinero, pueden dar más dividendo y ni lo dan ni explican claramente la estrategia de fundirse el dinero en más barcos o en retribuir a los accionistas. Tampoco se entiende a TK que está ahogado y no ha sabido ni querido sacar beneficio de la situación de TNK hace meses ni fuerza a subir el dividendo en TGP. La comunidad tiene poco confianza en esa empresas que lo mismo hacen una ak para comprar barcos, que lo mismo unen TK y TGP para salvar a TK ..... o vete a pensar ya que como no transparentan en qué piensan .... pues nada de nada. Vamos que los de TGP se pueden permitir quitar el dividendo ya que no sería la primera vez que mienten al tendido. 
La realidad es que esas empresas hoy están mejor que cuando cotizaban a 6 y 22 USD respectivamente y sin embargo están a 2,6 y 13,4 USD respectivamente y es porque los inversores ni conocen ni se fian del destino que vayan a dar al capital esos SEÑORES.

La Charo como antes la llamaban debe ser transparente o irse pero estar en medio con el dinero de los demás y con sospechas de desvíos hacia intereses externos propios .... no es admisible.


----------



## morgat (21 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Los que se comen el marrón son las empresas que hacen el envío (por ejemplo la minera Vale). A los lessors les va bien porque ellos cobran por el uso del barco, esté navegando o anclado.



Los lessors son los bulkers o containers? Me pierdo en nuestra nomenclatura. Sorry


----------



## CMarlow (21 Ago 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Los lessors son los bulkers o containers? Me pierdo en nuestra nomenclatura. Sorry



Los lessors son los dueños de los barcos y los que los ofrecen en alquiler. Los que los toman en alquiler y los operan son los liners.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Pero es que no es un tema exclusivo de NMM. En NMM la situación de descuento es más grave pero pasa en general en todo el dry bulk. Fíjate GNK está a 17, en 2018 tocó casi 20. En general es un sector castigado en valoraciones.
> Lo de NMM está claro que tiene por el medio todo el asunto de los ATMs y reorganizaciones de todo el grupo, pero cuantitativamente no se justifica el descuento, sobre todo ahora que se supone que no hay más ATMs.
> 
> Para mi aquí el mercado no está siendo nada eficiente y es "injusto". En teoría la duda es que se va a hacer con los beneficios NMM (y su sector), porque es evidente que los beneficios se van a producir (PER 2 que en el peor de los casos es PER 3). Peo tampoco hay motivos para pensar que no van a distribuir buenos dividendos, cuando históricamente lo han hecho.----Dicho lo cual ¿A cuanto se tendría que valorar entonces todas las empresas Chinas si ahí si que no tienes ningún tipo de seguridad de recibir nada? Ayer TENCENT (PER 18) informó que ha donado por valor del 10% de sus ventas del año. Obviamente obligados por el PCCh. ¿Realmente tienes más certidumbres y riesgos más controlados en esas inversiones con PERs sobre 15 años (15 años para recuperar el valor de la acción a través de beneficios) y con mucho riesgo de que los beneficios te los confisque el gobierno?
> ...



Puede ser que los fondos y gestores no confíen en el ciclo tan forzado que se está viendo en el sector de Drybulk, el desastre del sector Tankers del 2020 está todavía muy cercano.

Los rates ahora son insostenibles y responden a una causa exógena como es la congestión en los puertos por el impacto de la delta. Eso acabará y será como meter al mercado un 15% adicional de flota de forma que los rates se hundirán hasta niveles más razonables. Por fortuna existe un desequilibrio entre oferta y demanda que justificaría rates para los capes en el entorno de los 20.000$ y 25.000$.

En containers la situación es mucho peor porque a ese 15% de flota adicional hay que sumarle todas las entregas planificadas portará los próximos 24 meses.

Y esto lo saben los gestores especializados.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Puede ser que los fondos y gestores no confíen en el ciclo tan forzado que se está viendo en el sector de Drybulk, el desastre del sector Tankers del 2020 está todavía muy cercano.
> 
> Los rates ahora son insostenibles y responden a una causa exógena como es la congestión en los puertos por el impacto de la delta. Eso acabará y será como meter al mercado un 15% adicional de flota de forma que los rates se hundirán hasta niveles más razonables. Por fortuna existe un desequilibrio entre oferta y demanda que justificaría rates para los capes en el entorno de los 20.000$ y 25.000$.
> 
> ...



En dry bulk durante los próximos 2 o 3 años la demanda va a aumentar mucho debido a los programas de estímulos (infraestructuras) en US y la UE mientras que la oferta se va a mantener anémica, ya que como sabemos los deliveries de barcos nuevos son muy reducidos y ni siquiera está habiendo pedidos de barcos nuevos a entregar en 2024. Por lo que es cierto que actualmente los rates están altos en buena medida por la congestión en los puertos, pero creo que esto se ha a sustituir por una crecimiento orgánico. Es posible que hasta lleguemos a tener un superciclo de verdad en los próximos trimestres, dependiendo de cómo de rápido se desarrollen los programas de infraestructuras.

En containerships la situación no se va a resolver de un plumazo. Aunque se abriesen todos los puertos mañana, el retraso acumulado es brutal, por lo que depurarlo va a llevar su tiempo. Y los liners lo saben, por eso están firmando contratos a rates astronómicos durante 4 o 5 años con una antelación de hasta más de 1 año, como vimos con el contrato de DAC que puse ayer. Los lessors están ya cerrando toda su flota durante 2022 y en un altísimo porcentaje de 2023 y hasta 2024. Por lo que aunque los rates se desplomasen la semana que viene los lessors tienen el negocio asegurado durante los próximos 2 o 3 años. Y es un negocio extraordinariamente lucrativo.

Lo que pasó el año pasado con los tankers no es comparable a la situación actual de dry bulk ni de containerships. Los tankers funcionan con contratos muy cortos, por lo que la exposición al spot es total. Y los rates de tankers subieron mucho por una coyuntura puntual, que no se prolongó en el tiempo. Cada subsector de maritime shipping es un animal distinto, con dinámicas distintas y es un error comparar uno con otro.

Todo eso es lo que muchos institucionales no entienden. Y por eso es por lo que hay una desconexión tan fuerte entre fundamentales y cotizaciones.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2021)

Tampoco es cuestión de pensar que institucionales y gestores profesionales están a verlas venir y no entienden el sector y sus dinámicas. Seguramente estén valorando riesgos que los retailers no sepamos valorar en su justa medida o no los conocemos. Y no tienen por qué llegar a materializarse esos riesgos, pueden estar equivocados.

Se está descontando el enfriamiento de China en el tercer trimestre y que no vaya a más.


----------



## Hombredepaja (21 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Los que se comen el marrón son las empresas que hacen el envío (por ejemplo la minera Vale). A los lessors les va bien porque ellos cobran por el uso del barco, esté navegando o anclado.



No estoy seguro de que esto sea exactamente así. Muchos de los contratos de drybulk son por un importe total bruto del transporte desde el origen al destino, hay un tiempo estimado para hacer ese viaje del que sale el rate diario, y si el viaje excede el tiempo planificado por causas externas al shipper (congestión en el puerto de destino para descargar por ejemplo), esos días se pagan a un rate muy inferior.

En los containers es diferente porque tu alquilas el barco por X meses a tanto por día y te da igual si está navegando o haciendo cola en el canal de Suez que vas a cobrar el mismo rate.


----------



## Manolito-14 (21 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> No estoy seguro de que esto sea exactamente así. Muchos de los contratos de drybulk son por un importe total bruto del transporte desde el origen al destino, hay un tiempo estimado para hacer ese viaje del que sale el rate diario, y si el viaje excede el tiempo planificado por causas externas al shipper (congestión en el puerto de destino para descargar por ejemplo), esos días se pagan a un rate muy inferior.
> 
> En los containers es diferente porque tu alquilas el barco por X meses a tanto por día y te da igual si está navegando o haciendo cola en el canal de Suez que vas a cobrar el mismo rate.



@Hombredepaja he de decirte que el otro día tenia un viaje larguísimo y me leí el hilo este casi entero y desde el principio clavaste todo lo que iba a hacer angeliki durante estos meses. Mis respetos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CMarlow (21 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Tampoco es cuestión de pensar que institucionales y gestores profesionales están a verlas venir y no entienden el sector y sus dinámicas. Seguramente estén valorando riesgos que los retailers no sepamos valorar en su justa medida o no los conocemos. Y no tienen por qué llegar a materializarse esos riesgos, pueden estar equivocados.
> 
> Se está descontando el enfriamiento de China en el tercer trimestre y que no vaya a más.



Hombre, una prueba de que la mayoría de los analistas e institucionales no acaban de entender el sector es lo desviados que estaban en las estimaciones para el Q2, y lo desviados que están para el Q3, FY 2021 y 2022. Otros analistas, como Mintzmyer sí aciertan en sus estimaciones, lo que demuestra que sí es posible hacer un cálculo correcto. Y esto de las previsiones de resultados es muy importante, porque no es lo mismo que pienses que una empresa va a ganar X que 2X. Un ejemplo de libro lo tenemos con ZIM.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> No estoy seguro de que esto sea exactamente así. Muchos de los contratos de drybulk son por un importe total bruto del transporte desde el origen al destino, hay un tiempo estimado para hacer ese viaje del que sale el rate diario, y si el viaje excede el tiempo planificado por causas externas al shipper (congestión en el puerto de destino para descargar por ejemplo), esos días se pagan a un rate muy inferior.
> 
> En los containers es diferente porque tu alquilas el barco por X meses a tanto por día y te da igual si está navegando o haciendo cola en el canal de Suez que vas a cobrar el mismo rate.



Para un lessor de dry bulk los contratos son igual que para un lessor de containership, con la única diferencia de que en dry bulk últimamente se están firmando mucho más contratos a spot, pero también los hay fijos. Los que firman los contratos del transporte de tal o cual carga a tal o cual destino son los que operan esos barcos, que no son en ningún caso los lessors (NMM, SBLK, EGLE, SB, etc). Ahora se empieza a hablar de que en los contratos se incluyen cláusulas por las que se deduce cierta cantidad si el barco está parado, pero eso es algo nuevo, que se empieza a firmar desde hace poco, y me imagino que con cierta contraprestación.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Ago 2021)

En el chat de VIE Nick dice que le han respondido de IR de Navios para decirle que puede concertar una llamada con el management a partir de la semana que viene o la siguiente. A Gabriel también se la han pospuesto y a otro activista lo mismo. Esto hace pensar que dentro de poco anunciarán noticias importantes y que después están dispuestos a hablar con la gente, no como hasta ahora, que solo han hablado con analistas muy concretos. Espero que las noticias sean positivas y que sea un turning point en toda esta historia de NMM!


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> En el chat de VIE Nick dice que le han respondido de IR de Navios para decirle que puede concertar una llamada con el management a partir de la semana que viene o la siguiente. A Gabriel también se la han pospuesto y a otro activista lo mismo. Esto hace pensar que dentro de poco anunciarán noticias importantes y que después están dispuestos a hablar con la gente, no como hasta ahora, que solo han hablado con analistas muy concretos. Espero que las noticias sean positivas y que sea un turning point en toda esta historia de NMM!



O que están de vacaciones. Lo que veas.


----------



## CMarlow (21 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> O que están de vacaciones. Lo que veas.



Sí, claro, también puede ser. Pero ya es coincidencia, porque hablar han hablado con 2 analistas cercanos a ellos después de la presentación de resultados. Por qué hacer esperar al resto?


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, claro, también puede ser. Pero ya es coincidencia, porque hablar han hablado con 2 analistas cercanos a ellos después de la presentación de resultados. Por qué hacer esperar al resto?



lo mejor es que hagan ya la transacción y comuniquen que dejan el programa de crecimiento para dar paso a retribuir a los accionistas. Es una patada adelante porque hasta dentro de 6-8 meses dudo que los accionistas vean un euro.

Pero sería suficiente para disparar la acción.

Hay que ver cómo reacciona el mercado cuando vea que se gasta toda la pasta de NMM en rescatar NM / NNA. Hay mucho inversor particular en la acción.


----------



## CMarlow (22 Ago 2021)

Entrevista al CEO de Genco sobre la situación y el futuro del dry bulk









John C. Wobensmith on LinkedIn: #GNK #drybulk #freight


#GNK CEO John C. Wobensmith appeared on Bloomberg LP TV to discuss Chinese port delays and historically strong #drybulk market dynamics, including how ...




www.linkedin.com


----------



## CMarlow (22 Ago 2021)

NMM ha acabado la semana respetando la directriz bajista de medio plazo que rompió el 13 de agosto. En las sesiones del jueves y del viernes el precio llegó a tocar la MM de 20 y rebotó. La sesión del viernes vemos cómo se mantuvo entre las MM de 20 y 40. Si la semana que viene el precio tira hacia arriba, habrá confirmado la ruptura de la directriz con pullback incluido. Próximo objetivo: 30 usd.


----------



## Manolito-14 (22 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NMM ha acabado la semana respetando la directriz bajista de medio plazo que rompió el 13 de agosto. En las sesiones del jueves y del viernes el precio llegó a tocar la MM de 20 y rebotó. La sesión del viernes vemos cómo se mantuvo entre las MM de 20 y 40. Si la semana que viene el precio tira hacia arriba, habrá confirmado la ruptura de la directriz con pullback incluido. Próximo objetivo: 30 usd.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 750356



No soy yo aquí el que crea más en el análisis técnico...pero en los dos puntos izquierdos desde donde tiras la línea veo que lo haces desde el punto máximo de la sesión. No se supone que eso no hay que tenerlo en cuenta para trazar la línea y que hay que tirarla desde el cierre o apertura de sesión? Si lo hicieras desde el cierre de sesión en ambos casos cambiaría el panorama drásticamente y hubiéramos chocado ahora con esa línea sin superarla...lo que mantendría la tendencia bajista.
No se si me explico. 
Un saludo y que tengáis una semana de ganar muchos billetes


Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## malayoscuro (22 Ago 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> No soy yo aquí el que crea más en el análisis técnico...pero en los dos puntos izquierdos desde donde tiras la línea veo que lo haces desde el punto máximo de la sesión. No se supone que eso no hay que tenerlo en cuenta para trazar la línea y que hay que tirarla desde el cierre o apertura de sesión? Si lo hicieras desde el cierre de sesión en ambos casos cambiaría el panorama drásticamente y hubiéramos chocado ahora con esa línea sin superarla...lo que mantendría la tendencia bajista.
> No se si me explico.
> Un saludo y que tengáis una semana de ganar muchos billetes
> 
> ...



No, hay que incluir los máximos. Está bien hecho.


----------



## Manolito-14 (22 Ago 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> No, hay que incluir los máximos. Está bien hecho.



Vale vale. Pues ya he aprendido algo nuevo No se porque me sonaba eso. Tmb me parecía raro trazar la línea desde lo que pueden ser dos minutos dentro de una vela que pueda representar un mes, pero vaya...si es así pues mejor pinta tiene para NMM

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## malayoscuro (22 Ago 2021)

Hay que incluir los máximos (y los mínimos) en las directrices y en las demás figuras chartistas para hacer esa información independiente del tipo de vela (diaria, semanal,...) sino cada uno vería algo totalmente diferente según lo que elija.


----------



## Witosev (22 Ago 2021)

Veo que algunos siguen comparando la congestión (PERMANENTE) en puertos para containers y drybulk con el fenómeno puntual de almacenamiento de crudo en tankers al estallar la pandemia. 
La situación no tiene nada que ver. Lo de los tankers fue puntual en el momento que estalla la pandemia y se deja de consumir petróleo, mientras no frenan las cadenas de producción. Los fundamentales de los tankers estaban destruidos más allá de ese asunto puntual y que se veía que duraba lo que tardaban en evacuar ese petroleo del mar.
En el caso actual la congestión es permanente mientras dure la situación COVID. Hace un año nadie pensaba que a estas alturas los puertos iban a seguir funcionando sin normalidad y aquí estamos. Y no tenemos motivos para pensar que esto no va a seguir siendo así durante los próximos meses. Ya vemos que con un positivo China bloquea los puertos. Y el virus no va a desaparecer, por lo que, mientras sean tan inflexibles seguiremos igual.
A eso se añade que los fundamentales tanto de containers como drybulk no eran malos por orderbook en mínimos y por el acelerón de la demanda post COVID. 
Está claro que sin pandemia el 2021 no sería tan bueno para drybulk pero sin pandemia y sin congestión ya se preveía una mejora clara del sector para empezar a ganar mucho dinero a partir del 2022. Esta situación lo único que hace es darnos este año 2021 de regalo.
La congestión o transporte bajo medidas COVID implica que si una ruta para transportar x tn de mineral implicaba un viaje de 30 días, ahora quizás es de 36. Eso hace que la demanda artificialmente se incremente un 20% y eso es pólvora para un mercado estrecho como el drybulk. El tiempo se va en cuarentenas, papeleos, tiempos de carga y descarga más lento por nuevos protocolos, menor capacidad de los puertos etc. Como digo no hay previsión de que este incremento artificial de demanda se reduzca.
Mañana seguramente nuevos máximos en el BDI


----------



## CMarlow (22 Ago 2021)

Un dry bulker de NMM encalla en Maldivas









Bulk carrier aground on Kaafu Atoll reefs, Maldives UPDATE refloated


Aug 30 UPDATE: Refloated at around 0900 UTC Aug 29, anchored at Male anchorage for investigation and is facing a threat of ...




www.fleetmon.com


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Un dry bulker de NMM encalla en Maldivas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putadon


----------



## austral (22 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Un dry bulker de NMM encalla en Maldivas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si habitualmente baja sin motivos, si se le busca motivos....


----------



## Mascarieri (22 Ago 2021)

austral dijo:


> Pues si habitualmente baja sin motivos, si se le busca motivos....



This

Buen Monday guano vamos a tener


----------



## CMarlow (22 Ago 2021)

Nah, eso no creo que sea un gran problema, la verdad. Al menos por ahora. Si no hay vertido de fuel, no es tan grabe. Lo reflotan en un pis pas.

Lo que sería irónico es que en la semana que entra AF anunciase un super noticion y que el mercado se hunda por culpa de la FED, arrastrando a NMM.


----------



## Value (22 Ago 2021)

A las malas ese barco es un Panamax que lo tienen fijado hasta el mes que viene que acaba el contrato a unicamente 8K dia... no se va a perder mucho si lo solucionan en menos de 1 mes.


----------



## Mascarieri (22 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Nah, eso no creo que sea un gran problema, la verdad. Al menos por ahora. Si no hay vertido de fuel, no es tan grabe. Lo reflotan en un pis pas.
> 
> Lo que sería irónico es que en la semana que entra AF anunciase un super noticion y que el mercado se hunda por culpa de la FED, arrastrando a NMM.



Que dice creepy powell esta semana ?


----------



## Manolito-14 (22 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> A las malas ese barco es un Panamax que lo tienen fijado hasta el mes que viene que acaba el contrato a unicamente 8K dia... no se va a perder mucho si lo solucionan en menos de 1 mes.



Aún así...esto no es un problema del liner que tiene el barco fletado? Que culpa culpa navios de que le encallen un barco? 

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Witosev (22 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> This
> 
> Buen Monday guano vamos a tener



Joder, que tremendistas sois. Es un pequeño barco encallado y estas cosas las cubren los seguros. El impacto es mínimo.


----------



## Mascarieri (22 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Joder, que tremendistas sois. Es un pequeño barco encallado y estas cosas las cubren los seguros. El impacto es mínimo.



Si si que eso lo sabéis la mayoría pero luego las maquinitas van a su rollo y ya hemos comprobado que hasta la mayor tontería con NMm la manda al infierno 

ojalá me equivoque

yo he pactado con mi mujer que no miraré la bolsa en una semana … veremos si lo cumplo


----------



## CMarlow (22 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Si si que eso lo sabéis la mayoría pero luego las maquinitas van a su rollo y ya hemos comprobado que hasta la mayor tontería con NMm la manda al infierno
> 
> ojalá me equivoque
> 
> yo he pactado con mi mujer que no miraré la bolsa en una semana … veremos si lo cumplo



Las maquinitas no saben ni lo que es un barco


----------



## CMarlow (22 Ago 2021)

El mayor disruptor esta semana es sin duda la FED. A saber qué dicen y cómo se lo toma el mercado. Por la parte fundamentales, todo apunta a que seguiremos subiendo. Eso sí, las cotizaciones irán a su bola, como siempre.

El martes es el ex dividend de ZIM, así que habrá movimiento en valor.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

FFAs siguen al alza


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

BDI sigue con su escalada al alza, a un pelo de máximos de 2010. Próximo objetivo son los 4661 de nov de 2009. A este ritmo llegaremos ahí pronto 

BDI +1.3% to 4,147.
Capesize +2% to 50,708.
Panamax +0.7% to 32,946.
Supramax +0.6% to 36,328.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

Más leña al fuego!









Ships could be delayed for weeks as Panama Canal plans maintenance | TradeWinds


Shipowners advised to book early for transits, but backlog could boost rates




www.tradewindsnews.com


----------



## Witosev (23 Ago 2021)

Gran lunes como ya era esperado, con el mercado de Capesize muy muy caliente. Sin barcos para mover en spot cargamentos de mineral. La única inquietud quizás sea la debilidad del mineral de hierro y los pulsos de China al mercado de minerales.
Dinero a la vena directo con esa gran flota que tenemos en NMM de Capesize atados al índice. El Q3 va a ser espectacular en dry bulk. Mucho mejor de lo esperado hace unos cuantos meses.

Los FFAs de momento siguen sólidos y poco a poco el CAL22 va subiendo.

Ojalá Charo anuncie en las próximas semanas que va a hacer con el dinero recaudado y le de carpetazo a todas las especulaciones sobre movimientos corporativos en el Grupo. Con eso nos vamos directo a los 35.


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Gran lunes como ya era esperado, con el mercado de Capesize muy muy caliente. Sin barcos para mover en spot cargamentos de mineral. La única inquietud quizás sea la debilidad del mineral de hierro y los pulsos de China al mercado de minerales.
> Dinero a la vena directo con esa gran flota que tenemos en NMM de Capesize atados al índice. El Q3 va a ser espectacular en dry bulk. Mucho mejor de lo esperado hace unos cuantos meses.
> 
> Los FFAs de momento siguen sólidos y poco a poco el CAL22 va subiendo.
> ...



Dios te oiga shur 

al que se le está poniendo ojitos de ser vendido es a mis DAC pero creo que he subido mi pt de 80 a 85 a ver si no la lío


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Gran lunes como ya era esperado, con el mercado de Capesize muy muy caliente. Sin barcos para mover en spot cargamentos de mineral. La única inquietud quizás sea la debilidad del mineral de hierro y los pulsos de China al mercado de minerales.
> Dinero a la vena directo con esa gran flota que tenemos en NMM de Capesize atados al índice. El Q3 va a ser espectacular en dry bulk. Mucho mejor de lo esperado hace unos cuantos meses.
> 
> Los FFAs de momento siguen sólidos y poco a poco el CAL22 va subiendo.
> ...



Lleva unos días siendo casi la peor de su sector.

Está dejando pasar un momento espectacular de rates elevados mientras se sigue a la espera que Angeliki muestre sus cartas. Y puede tardar meses.


----------



## malayoscuro (23 Ago 2021)

El encallamiento del barco acerca la posibilidad de liquidar la flota a scrap value y por eso el mercado reacciona al alza.


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

En serio que no entiendo a qué espera AF para el 6K … la verdad es que si fuera un Gabriel y no un simple mindundi que tiene 400 acciones la mandaba muy sutilmente a esparragar


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> En serio que no entiendo a qué espera AF para el 6K … la verdad es que si fuera un Gabriel y no un simple mindundi que tiene 400 acciones la mandaba muy sutilmente a esparragar



Puedes escribir al correo de Ned para hacerle saber tu apoyo en las acciones de activismo en defensa de los intereses de los minoritarios.

Más del 40% de las acciones en circulación ya lo han hecho.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (23 Ago 2021)

Menuda paliza está metiendo Star Bulk a sus comparables


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Menuda paliza está metiendo Star Bulk a sus comparables



En fundamentales es mejor nmm pero está claro que algo bien está haciendo sblk


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> En fundamentales es mejor nmm pero está claro que algo bien está haciendo sblk



La diferencia fundamental es que SBLK ya está repartiendo dinero ganso entre los accionistas y en NMM hay serias dudas que los accionistas vayan a ver un duro.

Ni da dinero a los accionistas, ni atiende en tiempo y forma a sus accionistas más grandes.

Está por ver la actitud del inversor activista pero habría que hundirla en demandas.


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

Que golosa se me está poniendo DAC para vender … decisiones decisiones


----------



## Witosev (23 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Que golosa se me está poniendo DAC para vender … decisiones decisiones



Ya en 81...yo también estoy con ganas de apretar en botón....pero riesgo a la baja tampoco le veo demasiado. Creo que mantendré con precio de venta 90. La capacidad de transporte está tan en mínimos que van a seguir imprimiendo dinero y rolando a buenos contratos multianuales. 
Clarkson la tiene con PO DE 100 y Jefferies de 90, pero de hace un mes. Mintznyer 95.

Aquí si no veo tanto upside. Lo suyo sería vender DAC y pasarlo a NMM que está infinitamente más barata, pero ya serían todos los huevos a la misma cesta.


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Ya en 81...yo también estoy con ganas de apretar en botón....pero riesgo a la baja tampoco le veo demasiado. Creo que mantendré con precio de venta 90. La capacidad de transporte está tan en mínimos que van a seguir imprimiendo dinero y rolando a buenos contratos multianuales.
> Clarkson la tiene con PO DE 100 y Jefferies de 90, pero de hace un mes. Mintznyer 95.
> 
> Aquí si no veo tanto upside. Lo suyo sería vender DAC y pasarlo a NMM que está infinitamente más barata, pero ya serían todos los huevos a la misma cesta.



Las he vendido me daba vértigo irme de vacaciones y han caído a 81,36


----------



## Reboot (23 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Las he vendido me daba vértigo irme de vacaciones y han caído a 81,36



Esquirol!
Yo me quedo hasta los 110. Los caracoles necesitan mucho amor.


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

Reboot dijo:


> Esquirol!
> Yo me quedo hasta los 110. Los caracoles necesitan mucho amor.



He vendido yo así que mañana a más tardar se pondrá en 200

Nmm no la vendo


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Ya en 81...yo también estoy con ganas de apretar en botón....pero riesgo a la baja tampoco le veo demasiado. Creo que mantendré con precio de venta 90. La capacidad de transporte está tan en mínimos que van a seguir imprimiendo dinero y rolando a buenos contratos multianuales.
> Clarkson la tiene con PO DE 100 y Jefferies de 90, pero de hace un mes. Mintznyer 95.
> 
> Aquí si no veo tanto upside. Lo suyo sería vender DAC y pasarlo a NMM que está infinitamente más barata, pero ya serían todos los huevos a la misma cesta.



Mintmyer mantien el precio objetivo a 95, pero en el chat dijo hace unos días que con los resultados del Q3 lo elevará seguramente al entorno de los 105.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

Si DAC sube rápido a los 90 seguramente venda, pero solo porque el mercado probablemente corrija un poco y las podré comprar más baratas. Es una acción para tener a largo. Tiene el negocio de 2022 y 2023 prácticamente ya cerrados, con beneficios crecientes, por lo que irá repartiendo cada vez más dividendos y probablemente haga alguna recompra. No es para andar perdiendo este tipo de oportunidades así como así.

Y hoy en día DAC a 81 es mucho más segura que lo que era a 79 en junio, porque has ido rolando muchos barcos a contratos con rates más altos de los que los firmaba hace un par de meses y tiene una visibilidad mucho más clara a futuro.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

En portada en CNN









The shipping crisis is getting worse. Here's what that means for holiday shopping


The vast network of ports, container vessels and trucking companies that moves goods around the world is badly tangled, and the cost of shipping is skyrocketing.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Si DAC sube rápido a los 90 seguramente venda, pero solo porque el mercado probablemente corrija un poco y las podré comprar más baratas. Es una acción para tener a largo. Tiene el negocio de 2022 y 2023 prácticamente ya cerrados, con beneficios crecientes, por lo que irá repartiendo cada vez más dividendos y probablemente haga alguna recompra. No es para andar perdiendo este tipo de oportunidades así como así.
> 
> Y hoy en día DAC a 81 es mucho más segura que lo que era a 79 en junio, porque has ido rolando muchos barcos a contratos con rates más altos de los que los firmaba hace un par de meses y tiene una visibilidad mucho más clara a futuro.



Yo la he vendido para no estar mirándola en vacaciones … pero creo que volveré a entrar si no me hace un moderna ….

dejo nmm y egle ahí criando


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2021)

La clave para NMM está en superar la media móvil de 50 sesiones que está en 25$. Esa media móvil tiene mucho significado en NMM.


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

Que ven mis ojos ??? Globus subiendo un 10??? Ha palmado thanos o que ?


----------



## Cormac (23 Ago 2021)

A mí la que me está aburriendo desde hace tiempo es ATCO. La tengo plana con ligeras ganancias desde que la compré.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2021)

A punto de cumplir 1 mes desde la presentación de resultados y sin noticias del 6-k


----------



## Bijouk (23 Ago 2021)

Pregunta de ignorante. Si vendo el viernes ZIM, palmo el divi?
Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante. Si vendo el viernes ZIM, palmo el divi?
> Gracias de antebrazo



Lo cobras


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> A punto de cumplir 1 mes desde la presentación de resultados y sin noticias del 6-k



Hay indicios de que los presentará pronto, como comentábamos durante el fin de semana. Esperemos que con noticias positivas!!


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

Cuidado con vender ahora que las acciones vuelven a máximos. Llevan varios meses corrigiendo y ahora los fundamentales están mucho más fuertes que a principios del verano. Son como un muelle comprimido. Además los últimos 4 meses del año suelen ser fuertes de por sí, así que todo apunta a que se puede desatar un rally... si el mercado general no se hunde, claro.









Rally Looks Set as Dry Bulk Shipping Rates Soar


By Damian Shepherd and Alex Longley (Bloomberg) — For a glimpse at how fast demand for commodities has rebounded in the wake of the coronavirus, look no further than the market...




gcaptain.com


----------



## Manolito-14 (23 Ago 2021)

Y a santo de que os parece que los 80 son precio de venta para Danaos? Solo porque ha superado el anterior "máximo " de 79 o algún motivo más? Yo mínimo hasta los cien (si no pasa nada) no la suelto ni de coña. Si ahora empieza lo bueno

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Cuidado con vender ahora que las acciones vuelven a máximos. Llevan varios meses corrigiendo y ahora los fundamentales están mucho más fuertes que a principios del verano. Son como un muelle comprimido. Además los últimos 4 meses del año suelen ser fuertes de por sí, así que todo apunta a que se puede desatar un rally... si el mercado general no se hunde, claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y lo celebraremos con una pedazo de tortilla y un Vega Sicilia 

a que si @Witosev


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Y a santo de que os parece que los 80 son precio de venta para Danaos? Solo porque ha superado el anterior "máximo " de 79 o algún motivo más? Yo mínimo hasta los cien (si no pasa nada) no la suelto ni de coña. Si ahora empieza lo bueno
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



Sinceramente lo mío fue por marcarme un target … por no salirme de muchas la lie y quiero marcarme targets , total he recogido un 20% y si baja otra vez ya me meteré … creo que el sector dry esta menos avanzado que el de containers 

aún así seguro que llega a 100 no tengo dudas


----------



## Witosev (23 Ago 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Y a santo de que os parece que los 80 son precio de venta para Danaos? Solo porque ha superado el anterior "máximo " de 79 o algún motivo más? Yo mínimo hasta los cien (si no pasa nada) no la suelto ni de coña. Si ahora empieza lo bueno
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



Basicamente es lo que ha dicho @CMarlow . Las dudas se generan porque uno sabe que el mercado está en máximos y si hay una corrección fuerte del mercado, Danaos después de subir mucho puede caer un 10% como si nada. No hay motivos objetivos fundamentales asociados exclusivamente a la acción para vender a 80 a o 90. En concreto DAC cada vez tiene más pinta de bono de deuda fija. Tiene prácticamente asegurados los ingresos de los años 2022 y 2023 y cada mes de complicación en los puertos es un mes más para seguir ganando tiempo a futuro y rolando a buenos contratos. 

En cualquier caso el recorrido de DAC es mucho menor al de NMM. No concuerdo en que ahora "empieza lo bueno". En DAC ya hace tiempo que empezó lo bueno y también hay que pensar en buscar un momento óptimo de salida. A partir del año 2023 salen al mercado muchísimo barco nuevo y se acabará esta ventana de oportunidad. En la medida en que consigan cerrar contratos multianuales con inicios en el 22/23 DAC puede asegurar buenos resultados hasta el año 26 o 27. Y ahí es donde se va a jugar el fin de fiesta. La clave es salirse a tiempo. 

NMM por su parte tiene muchísimo más upside. Mayor descuento sobre NAV y negocio diversificado, con la mitad en drybulk donde si empieza lo bueno y lo mejor está por venir, si se cumplen las previsiones.


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

El jueves pasado me bajó la cuenta 45k eur, como os comenté aquel día (después de una tendencia positiva desde principios de agosto). El viernes recuperó 10k y hoy subió otros 46k. Así que desde el cierre del miércoles de la semana pasado el balance ha sido de +11k eur. Por eso comenté en su momento que ver la cuenta bajar 45k eur no me preocupaba mucho, ya que sé que los fundamentales son extraordinarios y en este sector en particular hay mucha volatilidad. Uno va aprendiendo a tener calma


----------



## Mascarieri (23 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El jueves pasado me bajó la cuenta 45k eur, como os comenté aquel día (después de una tendencia positiva desde principios de agosto). El viernes recuperó 10k y hoy subió otros 46k. Así que desde el cierre del miércoles de la semana pasado el balance ha sido de +11k eur. Por eso comenté en su momento que ver la cuenta bajar 45k eur no me preocupaba mucho, ya que sé que los fundamentales son extraordinarios y en este sector en particular hay mucha volatilidad. Uno va aprendiendo a tener calma



Joder de mayor quiero ser como tú …

y yo mirando el euro en el coche que me quiero comprar jajaja

quiero que NMm me pague el Tesla
Pd: os dije que si to vendía dac se iba to the moon


----------



## austral (23 Ago 2021)

NMM
Si consigue cerrar mañana por encima de 25,50$, será el cierre mas alto en mas de mes y medio.........vía libre para irse a 30$


----------



## CMarlow (23 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Joder de mayor quiero ser como tú …
> 
> y yo mirando el euro en el coche que me quiero comprar jajaja
> 
> ...



No querrás vender unas pocas NMM??


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Basicamente es lo que ha dicho @CMarlow . Las dudas se generan porque uno sabe que el mercado está en máximos y si hay una corrección fuerte del mercado, Danaos después de subir mucho puede caer un 10% como si nada. No hay motivos objetivos fundamentales asociados exclusivamente a la acción para vender a 80 a o 90. En concreto DAC cada vez tiene más pinta de bono de deuda fija. Tiene prácticamente asegurados los ingresos de los años 2022 y 2023 y cada mes de complicación en los puertos es un mes más para seguir ganando tiempo a futuro y rolando a buenos contratos.
> 
> En cualquier caso el recorrido de DAC es mucho menor al de NMM. No concuerdo en que ahora "empieza lo bueno". En DAC ya hace tiempo que empezó lo bueno y también hay que pensar en buscar un momento óptimo de salida. A partir del año 2023 salen al mercado muchísimo barco nuevo y se acabará esta ventana de oportunidad. En la medida en que consigan cerrar contratos multianuales con inicios en el 22/23 DAC puede asegurar buenos resultados hasta el año 26 o 27. Y ahí es donde se va a jugar el fin de fiesta. La clave es salirse a tiempo.
> 
> NMM por su parte tiene muchísimo más upside. Mayor descuento sobre NAV y negocio diversificado, con la mitad en drybulk donde si empieza lo bueno y lo mejor está por venir, si se cumplen las previsiones.



Los contratos de la parte de Containers ya cubren el 100% de los costes de toda la flota (Containers + Dry bulk) de 2022 y 2023, de forma que cada dólar que generen los barcos de Dry bulk es beneficio directo.

Si no estuviera esta sin vergüenza, la sacaban del estadio.


----------



## nitro` (23 Ago 2021)

Presentacion de un evento organizado por GNK



https://static.seekingalpha.com/uploads/sa_presentations/145/74145/original.pdf



Tengo pendiente verla... pero ya es demasiado tarde y los numeros me bailan


----------



## austral (24 Ago 2021)

Expansión martes


----------



## CMarlow (24 Ago 2021)

Según parece la FED no va a anunciar el inicio del tapering en la reunión de Jackson Hole, sino que va a esperar hasta la reunión de septiembre (21 y 22, las minutas saldrán sobre el 12 de octubre). Y parece bastante seguro que no vaya a retrasar más el anuncio y bastante probable que el tapering comience en algún momento antes de final de año. El jueves pasado hemos visto como reaccionan los mercados a la idea del tapering, y como las acciones del sector marítimo reaccionan aún de forma más agresiva.

Por lo tanto estoy considerando la posibilidad de aprovechar el presunto rally de las próximas semanas, vender antes de la reunión de la FED y esperar a la caída del mercado para volver comprar antes de la presentación de resultados del Q3.

Sé que es una estrategia arriesgada, pero lo peor que puede pasar es que la FED no anuncie el tapering en septiembre y me pierda la esperada subida tras los resultados del Q3. Al menos protegeré las ganancias hechas hasta el momento de la venta, sin arriesgarme a caídas en bloque. Cómo la veis?


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Según parece la FED no va a anunciar el inicio del tapering en la reunión de Jackson Hole, sino que va a esperar hasta la reunión de septiembre (21 y 22, las minutas saldrán sobre el 12 de octubre). Y parece bastante seguro que no vaya a retrasar más el anuncio y bastante probable que el tapering comience en algún momento antes de final de año. El jueves pasado hemos visto como reaccionan los mercados a la idea del tapering, y como las acciones del sector marítimo reaccionan aún de forma más agresiva.
> 
> Por lo tanto estoy considerando la posibilidad de aprovechar el presunto rally de las próximas semanas, vender antes de la reunión de la FED y esperar a la caída del mercado para volver comprar antes de la presentación de resultados del Q3.
> 
> Sé que es una estrategia arriesgada, pero lo peor que puede pasar es que la FED no anuncie el tapering en septiembre y me pierda la esperada subida tras los resultados del Q3. Al menos protegeré las ganancias hechas hasta el momento de la venta, sin arriesgarme a caídas en bloque. Cómo la veis?



Si crees que va a haber un ciclo alcista, y que las dinámicas de oferta y demanda seguirán siendo positivas, está para dejarla correr.

No sabes lo que va a hacer la Reserva Federal ni cómo va a reaccionar el mercado.


----------



## nitro` (24 Ago 2021)

De cara a ampliar un poco mas mi posicion, habia pensado en entrar en $GOGL. Parece que se han quedado un poco retrasados respecto el resto de empresas y presentan resultados en dos dias.

Alguna opinion de Golden Ocean?


----------



## Reboot (24 Ago 2021)

Sinceramente creo que el tapering influye poco en el transporte. Puede que más a materias primas y por ende, a los cargueros de materiales, pero no a carga de productos manufacturados.


----------



## Ricardiano (24 Ago 2021)

Reboot dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que el tapering influye poco en el transporte. Puede que más a materias primas y por ende, a los cargueros de materiales, pero no a carga de productos manufacturados.



Si hay guano, habrá guano para todos. Sin excepciones. Otra cosa es que si el mercado cae el 25% por decir algo, algunos sectores o empresas concretas caigan el 15%. Pero caer, cae todo el mundo. 

Será por ejemplos. 

Y además cuidado con las espirales que se retroalimentan.


----------



## jjh (24 Ago 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Si hay guano, habrá guano para todos. Sin excepciones. Otra cosa es que si el mercado cae el 25% por decir algo, algunos sectores o empresas concretas caigan el 15%. Pero caer, cae todo el mundo.
> 
> Será por ejemplos.
> 
> Y además cuidado con las espirales que se retroalimentan.



Así será. Y tampoco están libres los barcos de las burbujas que hay en ciertos sectores (EV, criptos...).

Los mayores riesgos que veo ahora para los barcos no tienen nada que ver con el sector marítimo.


----------



## juanmas (24 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Según parece la FED no va a anunciar el inicio del tapering en la reunión de Jackson Hole, sino que va a esperar hasta la reunión de septiembre (21 y 22, las minutas saldrán sobre el 12 de octubre). Y parece bastante seguro que no vaya a retrasar más el anuncio y bastante probable que el tapering comience en algún momento antes de final de año. El jueves pasado hemos visto como reaccionan los mercados a la idea del tapering, y como las acciones del sector marítimo reaccionan aún de forma más agresiva.
> 
> Por lo tanto estoy considerando la posibilidad de aprovechar el presunto rally de las próximas semanas, vender antes de la reunión de la FED y esperar a la caída del mercado para volver comprar antes de la presentación de resultados del Q3.
> 
> Sé que es una estrategia arriesgada, pero lo peor que puede pasar es que la FED no anuncie el tapering en septiembre y me pierda la esperada subida tras los resultados del Q3. Al menos protegeré las ganancias hechas hasta el momento de la venta, sin arriesgarme a caídas en bloque. Cómo la veis?



Me parece una propuesta muy sensata. Personalmente llevo algún tiempo con mi tapering particular, pero la FED no se entera de la jugada y me fastidia la estrategia. Saldos haberlos hailos pero yo sigo sin verlos, toca a esperar el gran guano con la panza al sol.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Ago 2021)

Ni de coña la FED , ni el BCE , ni el BoJ, ni el BoE, etc... dejaran los estimulos, porque si los dejan, en 2 meses se acaba todo. Asi estan las cosas desde 2008-2012.

Cortar los estimulos es volver a 2008-2012, y eso no lo van hacer. Si hacen eso, en 2024 Trump gana por un 80% y el Congreso por un 70%.
Una cosa es que quieran reducir poblacion a traves del covid, y otra es pegarse un disparo en el pie ellos mismos.

No va a pasar.


----------



## Mascarieri (24 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Según parece la FED no va a anunciar el inicio del tapering en la reunión de Jackson Hole, sino que va a esperar hasta la reunión de septiembre (21 y 22, las minutas saldrán sobre el 12 de octubre). Y parece bastante seguro que no vaya a retrasar más el anuncio y bastante probable que el tapering comience en algún momento antes de final de año. El jueves pasado hemos visto como reaccionan los mercados a la idea del tapering, y como las acciones del sector marítimo reaccionan aún de forma más agresiva.
> 
> Por lo tanto estoy considerando la posibilidad de aprovechar el presunto rally de las próximas semanas, vender antes de la reunión de la FED y esperar a la caída del mercado para volver comprar antes de la presentación de resultados del Q3.
> 
> Sé que es una estrategia arriesgada, pero lo peor que puede pasar es que la FED no anuncie el tapering en septiembre y me pierda la esperada subida tras los resultados del Q3. Al menos protegeré las ganancias hechas hasta el momento de la venta, sin arriesgarme a caídas en bloque. Cómo la veis?



Y no cuentas que ya pueda estar descontado ?


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ni de coña la FED , ni el BCE , ni el BoJ, ni el BoE, etc... dejaran los estimulos, porque si los dejan, en 2 meses se acaba todo. Asi estan las cosas desde 2008-2012.
> 
> Cortar los estimulos es volver a 2008-2012, y eso no lo van hacer. Si hacen eso, en 2024 Trump gana por un 80% y el Congreso por un 70%.
> Una cosa es que quieran reducir poblacion a traves del covid, y otra es pegarse un disparo en el pie ellos mismos.
> ...



Jerome Powell está desautorizado para realizar un tapering. Hace un par de años lo intentó y los mercados le doblaron el brazo hasta que reculó.

Hizo el ridiculo y los mercados volverían a abusar de el.


----------



## orovp (24 Ago 2021)

-23% en la pre de OSG, es eso correcto?
edit: ahora esta en +6%


----------



## estrellacoja (24 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Según parece la FED no va a anunciar el inicio del tapering en la reunión de Jackson Hole, sino que va a esperar hasta la reunión de septiembre (21 y 22, las minutas saldrán sobre el 12 de octubre). Y parece bastante seguro que no vaya a retrasar más el anuncio y bastante probable que el tapering comience en algún momento antes de final de año. El jueves pasado hemos visto como reaccionan los mercados a la idea del tapering, y como las acciones del sector marítimo reaccionan aún de forma más agresiva.
> 
> Por lo tanto estoy considerando la posibilidad de aprovechar el presunto rally de las próximas semanas, vender antes de la reunión de la FED y esperar a la caída del mercado para volver comprar antes de la presentación de resultados del Q3.
> 
> Sé que es una estrategia arriesgada, pero lo peor que puede pasar es que la FED no anuncie el tapering en septiembre y me pierda la esperada subida tras los resultados del Q3. Al menos protegeré las ganancias hechas hasta el momento de la venta, sin arriesgarme a caídas en bloque. Cómo la veis?



También puedes vender CALLs cubiertas con tus posiciones y así si baja pues ya le has sacado un buen premium.

Si sube, vendes al precio de la CALL + la prima que ya has cobrado. Si baja, te quedas la prima y sigues dentro para resultados de Q3.


----------



## Witosev (24 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Según parece la FED no va a anunciar el inicio del tapering en la reunión de Jackson Hole, sino que va a esperar hasta la reunión de septiembre (21 y 22, las minutas saldrán sobre el 12 de octubre). Y parece bastante seguro que no vaya a retrasar más el anuncio y bastante probable que el tapering comience en algún momento antes de final de año. El jueves pasado hemos visto como reaccionan los mercados a la idea del tapering, y como las acciones del sector marítimo reaccionan aún de forma más agresiva.
> 
> Por lo tanto estoy considerando la posibilidad de aprovechar el presunto rally de las próximas semanas, vender antes de la reunión de la FED y esperar a la caída del mercado para volver comprar antes de la presentación de resultados del Q3.
> 
> Sé que es una estrategia arriesgada, pero lo peor que puede pasar es que la FED no anuncie el tapering en septiembre y me pierda la esperada subida tras los resultados del Q3. Al menos protegeré las ganancias hechas hasta el momento de la venta, sin arriesgarme a caídas en bloque. Cómo la veis?



No te lo recomiendo para tu posición en NMM. No sabes cuando se va a disparar. Si vieras la evolución de los índices de mercado y de los índices shipping para nada pensarías que NMM bajaría de 35 a 20...y lo hizo.
Toda esa teoría que haces no deja de ser, en mi opinión, jugar a la ruleta. Teóricamente lo que estás suponiendo tu, si es una buena previsión, ya lo descuenta el mercado. Realmente no tenemos idea como se va a mover el mercado. Si la situación del virus se desestabiliza van a congelar el tapering. Y en cualquier caso el tapering no deja de ser dejar de expandir la masa monetaria, para nada la van a contraer de momento.
Y como digo le puedo encontrar sentido en una posición madura donde ya estás cerca de objetivos, pero en NMM, salvo que sorprenda en las próximas semanas, no lo veo.

Un buena estrategia si uno se quiere cubrir de crash en el mercado es por ejemplo cubrir la posición en NMM con cortos al SP500 o al Nasdaq. Suponemos que a 12 meses NMM tiene que batir a esos índices.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Y no cuentas que ya pueda estar descontado ?



Lo que pasó el jueves pasado me da indicios de que no, de que no está descontado en absoluto. Creo que hasta que llegue la noticia los mercados seguirán como si aquí no fuese a pasar nada.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Si crees que va a haber un ciclo alcista, y que las dinámicas de oferta y demanda seguirán siendo positivas, está para dejarla correr.
> 
> No sabes lo que va a hacer la Reserva Federal ni cómo va a reaccionar el mercado.



Yo estoy con los compañeros, si el mercado cae en bloque, al menos la primera andanada se la llevan todos los valores, luego, con un poco de suerte, se podrá discriminar entre los que tienen un negocio de verdad y generan FCF y los que no (como muchas tech). Lo del jueves pasado fue un signo claro de que si la cosa baja, el maritime shipping bajará aún más.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Jerome Powell está desautorizado para realizar un tapering. Hace un par de años lo intentó y los mercados le doblaron el brazo hasta que reculó.
> 
> Hizo el ridiculo y los mercados volverían a abusar de el.



Si se dipara la inflación, no tendrá más remedio que hacerlo. Y el riesgo de recalentar (aún más) la economía supongo que tendrá su peso en la decisión. La gran mayoría de los analistas creen que habrá tapering este año, y eso de por si es ya un clima favorable a que suceda. No pilla a nadie por sorpresa.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No te lo recomiendo para tu posición en NMM. No sabes cuando se va a disparar. Si vieras la evolución de los índices de mercado y de los índices shipping para nada pensarías que NMM bajaría de 35 a 20...y lo hizo.
> Toda esa teoría que haces no deja de ser, en mi opinión, jugar a la ruleta. Teóricamente lo que estás suponiendo tu, si es una buena previsión, ya lo descuenta el mercado. Realmente no tenemos idea como se va a mover el mercado. Si la situación del virus se desestabiliza van a congelar el tapering. Y en cualquier caso el tapering no deja de ser dejar de expandir la masa monetaria, para nada la van a contraer de momento.
> Y como digo le puedo encontrar sentido en una posición madura donde ya estás cerca de objetivos, pero en NMM, salvo que sorprenda en las próximas semanas, no lo veo.
> 
> Un buena estrategia si uno se quiere cubrir de crash en el mercado es por ejemplo cubrir la posición en NMM con cortos al SP500 o al Nasdaq. Suponemos que a 12 meses NMM tiene que batir a esos índices.



A ver, depende de cómo evolucionen las cosas, por supuesto. Si todo está descontrolado a nivel covid, no creo que toquen la política monetaria, pero si la cosa va más o menos bien, baja el empleo, sube la economía, el programa de infraestructuras avanza en el Congreso, etc, tiene pinta de que la FED va a actuar antes de finales de año. Y ya has visto cómo reaccionó el mercado el jueves pasado.

Por otra parte, tienes razón, no sabemos cuándo se va a disparar NMM. Puede ser esta semana o puede ser en octubre, con los resultados del Q3 o aún incluso más tarde. Ese es otro riesgo que hay que correr.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Ago 2021)

BDI sube de nuevo, a pocos puntos del máximo de 2010.

BDI +1.3% to 4,201.
Capesize +1.5% to 51,472.
Panamax +1% to 33,279.
Supramax +1.2% to 36,774.

Y el New Contex sube un 0,8%. A ver si es que está haciendo cumbre o si es solo un descanso para seguir adelante. La coyuntura hace pensar que se trata de lo segundo, pero de todos modos no sé si quedan muchos barcos ahí fuera que se puedan fletar, ya que la mayoría tienen los contratos firmados ya desde hace tiempo.





__





www.vhss.de: New ConTex







www.vhbs.de


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Si se dipara la inflación, no tendrá más remedio que hacerlo. Y el riesgo de recalentar (aún más) la economía supongo que tendrá su peso en la decisión. La gran mayoría de los analistas creen que habrá tapering este año, y eso de por si es ya un clima favorable a que suceda. No pilla a nadie por sorpresa.



¿inflación?.

La inflación son los padres, te van a poner y publicar la que más les beneficia a sus intereses.


----------



## Reboot (24 Ago 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Si hay guano, habrá guano para todos. Sin excepciones. Otra cosa es que si el mercado cae el 25% por decir algo, algunos sectores o empresas concretas caigan el 15%. Pero caer, cae todo el mundo.
> 
> Será por ejemplos.
> 
> Y además cuidado con las espirales que se retroalimentan.



Eso sí. Cuando el pánico entra en bolsa, pilla a todos.


----------



## Mascarieri (24 Ago 2021)

Estáis deseando que venda nmm para que se vaya to the moon eh cabrones 

joder con DAC


----------



## Witosev (24 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Estáis deseando que venda nmm para que se vaya to the moon eh cabrones
> 
> joder con DAC



No vendas. Quiero celebrar los 40 contigo, la tortilla y el Vega Sicilia. Da igual esperar unos cuantos meses.

No agarres un cuchillo que cae, no vendas un cohete en llamas.


----------



## Ricardiano (24 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Estáis deseando que venda nmm para que se vaya to the moon eh cabrones
> 
> joder con DAC



Pero por qué vendes una vez ha roto máximos? 

Lo normal es que te llegue a 90-95 en los próximos días como primer impulso. Y si no, pues vendes cuando comience la caída.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Según parece la FED no va a anunciar el inicio del tapering en la reunión de Jackson Hole, sino que va a esperar hasta la reunión de septiembre (21 y 22, las minutas saldrán sobre el 12 de octubre). Y parece bastante seguro que no vaya a retrasar más el anuncio y bastante probable que el tapering comience en algún momento antes de final de año. El jueves pasado hemos visto como reaccionan los mercados a la idea del tapering, y como las acciones del sector marítimo reaccionan aún de forma más agresiva.
> 
> Por lo tanto estoy considerando la posibilidad de aprovechar el presunto rally de las próximas semanas, vender antes de la reunión de la FED y esperar a la caída del mercado para volver comprar antes de la presentación de resultados del Q3.
> 
> Sé que es una estrategia arriesgada, pero lo peor que puede pasar es que la FED no anuncie el tapering en septiembre y me pierda la esperada subida tras los resultados del Q3. Al menos protegeré las ganancias hechas hasta el momento de la venta, sin arriesgarme a caídas en bloque. Cómo la veis?




El otro día escuchaba a una analista que decía que el tapering es imposible. Los mercados, como los drogadictos, se han hecho adictos, y ya no es posible quitarles lo suyo... salvo que se quiera buscar un crack monumental, que también es posible.

En todo caso, parece bastante buena tu estrategia. A lo mejor podías repartir y dejar algo por eso de no poner todos los huevos juntos


----------



## Reboot (24 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Estáis deseando que venda nmm para que se vaya to the moon eh cabrones
> 
> joder con DAC



Dac a 110 y nmm a 40.

No queda otra.

Podremos darle vega sicilia a los caracoles.


----------



## Mascarieri (24 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No vendas. Quiero celebrar los 40 contigo, la tortilla y el Vega Sicilia. Da igual esperar unos cuantos meses.
> 
> No agarres un cuchillo que cae, no vendas un cohete en llamas.



Tenía un objetivo de 80 lo pase así que contento


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El otro día escuchaba a una analista que decía que el tapering es imposible. Los mercados, como los drogadictos, se han hecho adictos, y ya no es posible quitarles lo suyo... salvo que se quiera buscar un crack monumental, que también es posible.
> 
> En todo caso, parece bastante buena tu estrategia. A lo mejor podías repartir y dejar algo por eso de no poner todos los huevos juntos



Una vez aprieten el botón del pánico, van a tener que recular.


----------



## Cormac (24 Ago 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> A mí la que me está aburriendo desde hace tiempo es ATCO. La tengo plana con ligeras ganancias desde que la compré.



Hoy las he vendido a 14'2
Unas ganancias de poco mas de un 3℅
Tenía poca liquidez y como dije me aburrían ya.


----------



## Mascarieri (24 Ago 2021)

Que bien se está portando grin también 
Estoy por entrarle


----------



## Hastur (24 Ago 2021)

Creo que podemos ir saliendo de la cueva....parece que tienen tirón esto !!! Nos iremos a los 30 esta semana ?


----------



## Cormac (24 Ago 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Creo que podemos ir saliendo de la cueva....parece que tienen tirón esto !!! Nos iremos a los 30 esta semana ?



Ojalá pero muy vertical sería la subida. Raro se me haría que no hubiese recogida de beneficios antes.


----------



## CMarlow (24 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Que bien se está portando grin también
> Estoy por entrarle



Yo soy de la opinión que hay que entrarle a las acciones (buenas) cuando bajan, no cuando suben.


----------



## juanmas (25 Ago 2021)

Navios Amaryllis encallado en las Maldivas


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Navios Amaryllis encallado en las Maldivas



Sí, ya lo comentamos el lunes.


----------



## Mascarieri (25 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo soy de la opinión que hay que entrarle a las acciones (buenas) cuando bajan, no cuando suben.



Sería pillarla en corrección no ahora 
Aunque si que es verdad que he comprobado que cuando coges acciones con varios días de subida es más fácil acertar que cuando las coges con varios días de bajada … cuando he hecho esto último la he liado pero bien


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Sería pillarla en corrección no ahora
> Aunque si que es verdad que he comprobado que cuando coges acciones con varios días de subida es más fácil acertar que cuando las coges con varios días de bajada … cuando he hecho esto último la he liado pero bien



Si te funciona, adelante. Cada uno tiene que escoger la estrategia con la que se sienta más cómodo.


----------



## Mascarieri (25 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Si te funciona, adelante. Cada uno tiene que escoger la estrategia con la que se sienta más cómodo.



Bueno ahora disfrutaré de mis vacas que no voy a hacer compras ni ventas 

a propósito viendo que dac subió desde los 4 a los 80 y posiblemente 100 no veis que NMM se puede ir a más de 100 con el rally de dry bulk?


----------



## javiorz (25 Ago 2021)

De nuevo acudo a los expertos..

Alguien puede opinar sobre SHIP? Yo la llevo pero desde hace un par de meses por puro técnico junto a NMM, no tengo idea de fundamentales ni del sector.






SHIP Seanergy Maritime Holdings Corp. Stock Quote


Stock screener for investors and traders, financial visualizations.




finviz.com


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

Noticia en portada en Cinco Días









La congestión del tráfico marítimo se agudiza y amenaza la recuperación


El cierre de nuevos puertos pone en jaque el crecimiento económico mundial




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Noticia en portada en Cinco Días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me gustan están noticias en medios generalistas, parece que están con retraso.

Ayer no hubo ningún caso de la variante delta registrado en China.


----------



## Malus (25 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> No me gustan están noticias en medios generalistas, parece que están con retraso.
> 
> Ayer no hubo ningún caso de la variante delta registrado en China.



Es lo que tiene ser un periodicucho que vive de copiar las noticias de otros medios y por tanto con retraso.


----------



## Value (25 Ago 2021)

Os dejo link al próximo episodio de las aventuras de Angeliki. Situación resumida: 

1- El 6K de NMM no sale, varias semanas de retraso ya. 
2- El bono de NNA que vence en noviembre de 2021 cada vez cotizando con más descuento. 
3- NNA no da aún fecha para presentar resultados del Q2. 

A esto le sumáis el ATM de 110M que la Griega hizo deprisa y corriendo en NMM hace no mucho y....


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Os dejo link al próximo episodio de las aventuras de Angeliki. Situación resumida:
> 
> 1- El 6K de NMM no sale, varias semanas de retraso ya.
> 2- El bono de NNA que vence en noviembre de 2021 cada vez cotizando con más descuento.
> ...



Este viernes a las 22:30, para poder limpiar las heridas durante el fin de semana.


----------



## Cuqui (25 Ago 2021)

No me jodas, ahora que estabamos volando libres otra vez.


----------



## leotent (25 Ago 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Os dejo link al próximo episodio de las aventuras de Angeliki. Situación resumida:
> 
> 1- El 6K de NMM no sale, varias semanas de retraso ya.
> 2- El bono de NNA que vence en noviembre de 2021 cada vez cotizando con más descuento.
> ...



Hablo de memoria, pero el bono de noviembre no era de NM? NM tampoco ha presentado resultados aún, no es solo NNA. Y está claro que el 6K viene con alguna noticia... no hay ni que tener sentido arácnido  Algo va a pasar, pero nadie sabe qué...


----------



## Value (25 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hablo de memoria, pero el bono de noviembre no era de NM? NM tampoco ha presentado resultados aún, no es solo NNA. Y está claro que el 6K viene con alguna noticia... no hay ni que tener sentido arácnido  Algo va a pasar, pero nadie sabe qué...



El de NM si no recuerdo mal ya consiguieron refinanciarlo (en parte gracias a NMM comprando los capes de NM), pero el de NNA que vence en noviembre de este año pinta feillo. Os dejo captura del que es exactamente, a partir de 2000$ podemos comprarlo 





Tú como lo ves @Witosev ? A mi me pinta rara la jugada, va a pasar algo seguro y diría que es más probable que el mercado se lo tome a mal que a bien.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

leotent dijo:


>



El problema de estos análisis es que no tienen en cuenta los fundamentales. Si no se funde el mercado, decir que puede bajar a 13 es una soberana tontería, creo yo.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

Hoy los FFA's vienen negativos, y el Baltic Capesize Index baja un 1,6%. A ver cómo viene el BDI.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> El de NM si no recuerdo mal ya consiguieron refinanciarlo (en parte gracias a NMM comprando los capes de NM), pero el de NNA que vence en noviembre de este año pinta feillo. Os dejo captura del que es exactamente, a partir de 2000$ podemos comprarlo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 753766
> 
> ...



Es seguro que va a utilizar dinero de NMM en beneficio de NM y/o NNA, ya sea a fair value o no.

Lo normal sería que la cotización de NMM se lo tomara mal como primera reacción. La jugada es si es una reacción de calentón o no, y será un gap amplio o no.

Al día siguiente, seguirá siendo una empresa muy infravalorada.

Necesitan quitar esa sensación constante de que va a pasar algo.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy los FFA's vienen negativos, y el Baltic Capesize Index baja un 1,6%. A ver cómo viene el BDI.



¿Dónde ves el BDI?


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Es seguro que va a utilizar dinero de NMM en beneficio de NM y/o NNA, ya sea a fiar value o no.
> 
> Lo normal sería que la cotización de NMM se lo tomara mal como primera reacción. La jugada es si es una reacción de calentón o no, y será un gap amplio o no.
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave, quitar la sensación de que va a pasar algo... o más bien de que nadie sabe lo que va a pasar. Si se diese una visión clara a medio y largo plazo, las cosas irían mucho mejor para la cotización.

Espero que lo que nos anuncien, sea lo que sea, no resulte lesivo para NMM... es solo un deseo.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Dónde ves el BDI?



Estos días en el chat de VIE. Sino aquí:






Baltic Exchange Dry Index - 2022 Data - 1985-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price


The Baltic Dry Index, which measures the cost of shipping goods worldwide, slumped 8.2% to an over one-week low of 1,515 points on Friday, the second day of losses. The capesize index, which tracks iron ore and coal cargos of 150,000 tonnes, tumbled 13.9% to mark its worst day since late August...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## morgat (25 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Cuidado con vender ahora que las acciones vuelven a máximos. Llevan varios meses corrigiendo y ahora los fundamentales están mucho más fuertes que a principios del verano. Son como un muelle comprimido. Además los últimos 4 meses del año suelen ser fuertes de por sí, así que todo apunta a que se puede desatar un rally... si el mercado general no se hunde, claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Como cuál por ejemplo?


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Como cuál por ejemplo?



En general todas de las que hablamos aquí, aunque DAC está ya muy cerca del los precios objetivos de los mayores analistas y probablemente tiene poco recorrido comparado con el resto.


----------



## Witosev (25 Ago 2021)

leotent dijo:


>



Este tipo de analistas técnicos que basan sus inversiones en ver la gráfica sinceramente me generan pena. Es como las brujas que leen el futuro en las cartas.


----------



## Ricardiano (25 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Este tipo de analistas técnicos que basan sus inversiones en ver la gráfica sinceramente me generan pena. Es como las brujas que leen el futuro en las cartas.



Pues va a acertar fijo. Porque dice que se puede ir a 12, buena zona de compra aunque lo mismo baja algo más, pero también que puede no perder la zona de 20. Y tiene la zona de 35 como objetivo, aunque también la de 57 y ya a lo loco la de 110. 

Vamos que entre 12 y 110 va a estar. Y por lo tanto acertará el análisis.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

Acaba de vender mi posición de DAC a precio medio 86,94 usd. Espero poder recomprarlas un poco más abajo.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

Baltic Dry Index Falls 0.19% to 4,193
Capesize -1.57% to $50,662 
Panamax +1.06% to $33,633 
Supramax 58k tons +1.29% to $37,249


----------



## Haselnuss (25 Ago 2021)

Como veis ZIM? ha roto 50 USD. Si cierra por encima de ese nivel, creeis que la veremos por debajo otra vez?


----------



## Mascarieri (25 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Acaba de vender mi posición de DAC a precio medio 86,94 usd. Espero poder recomprarlas un poco más abajo.



Uy lo que ha dicho (voz de Homer)


----------



## Mascarieri (25 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Este tipo de analistas técnicos que basan sus inversiones en ver la gráfica sinceramente me generan pena. Es como las brujas que leen el futuro en las cartas.



Y los que dicen la MA200 y cosas así me despollo


----------



## Value (25 Ago 2021)

Yo con DAC he vendido covered calls strike 95 y con ZIM igual strike 53 y 58. Las iré renovando hasta que me las ejecuten. 

Muy contento la verdad tanto con DAC, como con ZIM y el duo SBLK/EGLE. Solo falta que Angeliki se porte bien...


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Como veis ZIM? ha roto 50 USD. Si cierra por encima de ese nivel, creeis que la veremos por debajo otra vez?



ZIM debería subir en las próximas semanas/meses, por lo fuerte que está su negocio en estos momentos y por las revisiones al alza de su precio objetivo. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que es una jugada a corto plazo. Lo más probable es que lo super beneficios que está teniendo este año no los vuelva a repetir el año que viene. Es una lógica distinta a la de los lessors (DAC, GLS, etc), que tienen visibilidad sobre su negocio durante los próximos 2 o 3 años, con beneficios crecientes año tras año.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo con DAC he vendido covered calls strike 95 y con ZIM igual strike 53 y 58. Las iré renovando hasta que me las ejecuten.
> 
> Muy contento la verdad tanto con DAC, como con ZIM y el duo SBLK/EGLE. Solo falta que Angeliki se porte bien...



Sí, la verdad es que DAC ha estado super fuerte estas últimas semanas. Ya muy cerca del precio objetivo. Yo igual le entro a GSL en vez de recomprar DAC. A ver cómo evoluciona...


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> ZIM debería subir en las próximas semanas/meses, por lo fuerte que está su negocio en estos momentos y por las revisiones al alza de su precio objetivo. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que es una jugada a corto plazo. Lo más probable es que lo super beneficios que está teniendo este año no los vuelva a repetir el año que viene. Es una lógica distinta a la de los lessors (DAC, GLS, etc), que tienen visibilidad sobre su negocio durante los próximos 2 o 3 años, con beneficios crecientes año tras año.



Han hecho una buena descarga en máximos.


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Ago 2021)

Me pueden decir que precio objetivo tienen para GNK y GOGL.
No encuentro ninguna referencia.


----------



## Manolito-14 (25 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Os dejo link al próximo episodio de las aventuras de Angeliki. Situación resumida:
> 
> 1- El 6K de NMM no sale, varias semanas de retraso ya.
> 2- El bono de NNA que vence en noviembre de 2021 cada vez cotizando con más descuento.
> ...



Y crees que seria una buena jugada especulativa con una pequeña suma comprar NNA? Si eso pasa lo sabremos en unas semanas. A NMM no sabemos como le afectará, pero imagino que será bien visto por los inversores de NNA y debería subir (luego habría que ver como nos cambian eso por NMM's) 
Si no pasa eso que nos imaginamos, pues en pocas semanas se sabrá. Se vende y supongo que el valor de NNA no habrá cambiado demasiado. 
Yo creo que adquiere una de las dos empresas fijo. Si no no hubiera hecho la ak...puede ser pirata, pero no es tonta. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Y crees que seria una buena jugada especulativa con una pequeña suma comprar NNA? Si eso pasa lo sabremos en unas semanas. A NMM no sabemos como le afectará, pero imagino que será bien visto por los inversores de NNA y debería subir (luego habría que ver como nos cambian eso por NMM's)
> Si no pasa eso que nos imaginamos, pues en pocas semanas se sabrá. Se vende y supongo que el valor de NNA no habrá cambiado demasiado.
> Yo creo que adquiere una de las dos empresas fijo. Si no no hubiera hecho la ak...puede ser pirata, pero no es tonta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



Puede existir algún escenario muy negativo para los inversores de NMM y es lo que asusta a los inversores.

No es tanto cómo se gaste Angeliki F. el dinero de NMM, que también, si no las posibles deudas que enchufe en el balance de NMM. Puede ser una de las explicaciones de por qué no ha querido engordar hasta ahora el balance de NMM cuando siempre ha sido la opción más normal y menos perjudicial para los inversores de NMM. Y ha hecho lo contrario perjudicando a los accionistas de NMM.

Por especular, si se gasta la caja de NMM en barcos de NM para que NM pueda seguir adelante en su refinanciación y además integra NNA dentro de NMM asumiendo la gran deuda de NNA en el balance limpio de NMM.

Este tipo de averías son donde se puede perpetrar el engaño a los accionistas de NMM.


----------



## Witosev (25 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> El de NM si no recuerdo mal ya consiguieron refinanciarlo (en parte gracias a NMM comprando los capes de NM), pero el de NNA que vence en noviembre de este año pinta feillo. Os dejo captura del que es exactamente, a partir de 2000$ podemos comprarlo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 753766
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo ni idea. Lo que está claro es que el mercado descuenta incertidumbre y por eso estamos en 26, cuando solo por seguir la tendencia de comparables (incluso cotizando a 50% NAV) deberíamos estar entre 30 y 35.
Lo importante es que pase algo ya. Al final estamos en esa incertidumbre desde hace semanas que va a mantener la acción bloqueada.

Para mi sería dramático una fusión con NNA o comprar los tankers de NNA para pagar el bono, que viene a ser lo mismo. Porque implicaría que nos obliga a meternos en un sector que no tiene nada que ver con el negocio de NMM, con premeditación, alevosía y sin informar de nada. Y como ya lo hicieron con NMCI creo que puede volver a pasar. Pero el mayor problema de abrir el melón de los tankers es que la expectativa de ver dinero como accionista disminuiría, ya tendrían argumento para gastar el dinero en barcos durante los próximos semestres ("es el momento de completar la flota tanker")---> Para mi este es el peor escenario y salvo que dieran un mensaje cariñoso hacia el accionista con algún tipo de compromiso u objetivo implicaría que deshago posiciones.

Los otros dos escenarios que se plantean entiendo que son:
- un préstamo a NNA, que me parece complicado pero lo puso Gabriel encima de la mesa. Prefiero esto que la fusión. Negocios separados y préstamo a fair value. Decía por ahí un comentario que igual no hacía la operación a "fair value". No hay ninguna posibilidad de que eso sea así. Charo es lista, mira por sus intereses pero no es gilipollas. No va a hacer una operación evidentemente ilegal como dar un préstamo sin condiciones de mercado o un préstamo no recuperable. No lo veo. 
- Comprar flota de NM, sería el mejor esccenario.

Más allá de lo que hagan, será importante si alguien transmite un mensaje dando carpetazo a las operaciones corporativos o dando un mensaje amigable con el inversor y dando algún tipo de visibilidad a la remuneración al accionista. Seguro que no será así pero mantengamos la esperanza. 

¿Quien es el tenedor de esos bonos de NNA? ¿Hay alguna contraparte relevante conocida? ¿De que banco es ese pantallazo?


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea. Lo que está claro es que el mercado descuenta incertidumbre y por eso estamos en 26, cuando solo por seguir la tendencia de comparables (incluso cotizando a 50% NAV) deberíamos estar entre 30 y 35.
> Lo importante es que pase algo ya. Al final estamos en esa incertidumbre desde hace semanas que va a mantener la acción bloqueada.
> 
> Para mi sería dramático una fusión con NNA o comprar los tankers de NNA para pagar el bono, que viene a ser lo mismo. Porque implicaría que nos obliga a meternos en un sector que no tiene nada que ver con el negocio de NMM, con premeditación, alevosía y sin informar de nada. Y como ya lo hicieron con NMCI creo que puede volver a pasar. Pero el mayor problema de abrir el melón de los tankers es que la expectativa de ver dinero como accionista disminuiría, ya tendrían argumento para gastar el dinero en barcos durante los próximos semestres ("es el momento de completar la flota tanker")---> Para mi este es el peor escenario y salvo que dieran un mensaje cariñoso hacia el accionista con algún tipo de compromiso u objetivo implicaría que deshago posiciones.
> ...



Si fusionan NMM y NNA, la deuda en balance de dispararía desde unos niveles muy sanos ahora hasta unos niveles con los que sin ser un drama sí que habría que tener cuidado. Y por ese empeoramiento del balance, los siguientes movimientos de la griega para tocar la flota no la quedaría más remedio que o bien gastar el FCF de los bulkers y containers o hacer nuevas diluciones a los accionistas.


----------



## Value (25 Ago 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Y crees que seria una buena jugada especulativa con una pequeña suma comprar NNA? Si eso pasa lo sabremos en unas semanas. A NMM no sabemos como le afectará, pero imagino que será bien visto por los inversores de NNA y debería subir (luego habría que ver como nos cambian eso por NMM's)
> Si no pasa eso que nos imaginamos, pues en pocas semanas se sabrá. Se vende y supongo que el valor de NNA no habrá cambiado demasiado.
> Yo creo que adquiere una de las dos empresas fijo. Si no no hubiera hecho la ak...puede ser pirata, pero no es tonta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



Para mi lo más "fácil" sería un AK ultra dilutiva de NNA en la cual NMM participe quedándose una parte importante del pastel (>50M). Asiq comprar acciones de NNA no lo veo peeero la deuda pues es planteable bajo este escenario.



bertok dijo:


> Puede existir algún escenario muy negativo para los inversores de NMM y es lo que asusta a los inversores.
> 
> No es tanto cómo se gaste Angeliki F. el dinero de NMM, que también, si no las posibles deudas que enchufe en el balance de NMM. Puede ser una de las explicaciones de por qué no ha querido engordar hasta ahora el balance de NMM cuando siempre ha sido la opción más normal y menos perjudicial para los inversores de NMM. Y ha hecho lo contrario perjudicando a los accionistas de NMM.
> 
> ...



Si pasa esto, que efectivamente es la situación más negativa... nos van a follar duro y yo el día q se confirme vendo al menos un 50% de mi posición a mercado. Un merger con NNA (habría que ver a que precio) sería un desastre a CP, aunque bajo la capa de NMM podrían reestructurar la deuda de NNA a tipos mucho más bajos.




Witosev dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea. Lo que está claro es que el mercado descuenta incertidumbre y por eso estamos en 26, cuando solo por seguir la tendencia de comparables (incluso cotizando a 50% NAV) deberíamos estar entre 30 y 35.
> Lo importante es que pase algo ya. Al final estamos en esa incertidumbre desde hace semanas que va a mantener la acción bloqueada.
> 
> Para mi sería dramático una fusión con NNA o comprar los tankers de NNA para pagar el bono, que viene a ser lo mismo. Porque implicaría que nos obliga a meternos en un sector que no tiene nada que ver con el negocio de NMM, con premeditación, alevosía y sin informar de nada. Y como ya lo hicieron con NMCI creo que puede volver a pasar. Pero el mayor problema de abrir el melón de los tankers es que la expectativa de ver dinero como accionista disminuiría, ya tendrían argumento para gastar el dinero en barcos durante los próximos semestres ("es el momento de completar la flota tanker")---> Para mi este es el peor escenario y salvo que dieran un mensaje cariñoso hacia el accionista con algún tipo de compromiso u objetivo implicaría que deshago posiciones.
> ...



Seguir comprando flota de NM + gastarnos 50-100M en acciones de NNA lo veo algo posible y que no sería un desastre.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea. Lo que está claro es que el mercado descuenta incertidumbre y por eso estamos en 26, cuando solo por seguir la tendencia de comparables (incluso cotizando a 50% NAV) deberíamos estar entre 30 y 35.
> Lo importante es que pase algo ya. Al final estamos en esa incertidumbre desde hace semanas que va a mantener la acción bloqueada.
> 
> Para mi sería dramático una fusión con NNA o comprar los tankers de NNA para pagar el bono, que viene a ser lo mismo. Porque implicaría que nos obliga a meternos en un sector que no tiene nada que ver con el negocio de NMM, con premeditación, alevosía y sin informar de nada. Y como ya lo hicieron con NMCI creo que puede volver a pasar. Pero el mayor problema de abrir el melón de los tankers es que la expectativa de ver dinero como accionista disminuiría, ya tendrían argumento para gastar el dinero en barcos durante los próximos semestres ("es el momento de completar la flota tanker")---> Para mi este es el peor escenario y salvo que dieran un mensaje cariñoso hacia el accionista con algún tipo de compromiso u objetivo implicaría que deshago posiciones.
> ...



Coincido, el menor de lo makes sería quemar toda la caja en barcos de NM. Pero eso no arregla nada de fondo, solo da tiempo a NM y no soluciona la situación de NNA.

El agujero del imperio Navios es mayor que el dinero que puede sacar de NMM.

Con activistas a bordo, espero que se corte un poco o que la metan en los juzgados americanos para acojonarla.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Para mi lo más "fácil" sería un AK ultra dilutiva de NNA en la cual NMM participe quedándose una parte importante del pastel (>50M). Asiq comprar acciones de NNA no lo veo peeero la deuda pues es planteable bajo este escenario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensándolo con calma y teniendo en cuenta cómo se ha comportado hasta ahora, va a tener que gastar un montón de dinero en NNA. Poner 100 millones es un parche para ganar tiempo a la espera de la mejora del ciclo de los Tankers. Pero la espada de Dani les seguirá ahí.

después de todo l que ha jodido a los accionistas de NMM, si que espero que tome soluciones profundas por el bien del imperio y eso no pasa por poner parches.

NNA tiene 1billon de deuda y lo más normal es que lo camuflara dentro de NMM ya que no puede hacerlo dentro de NNA.

Hay que ver los números exactos de cómo quedaría la deuda conjunta, el NAV conjunto y el FCF que se comerían los Tankers los próximos 12 meses.


----------



## Reboot (25 Ago 2021)

Tienen 3000 millones para hacer lo que le salga del higo a Angeliki y aún así tendrían para darnos un dividendo cojonudo.

Que haga lo que quiera.

Angeliki me pone.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2021)

Reboot dijo:


> Tienen 3000 millones para hacer lo que le salga del higo a Angeliki y aún así tendrían para darnos un dividendo cojonudo.
> 
> Que haga lo que quiera.
> 
> Angeliki me pone.



Mientras no nos ponga mirando a Cuenca ni tan mal.


----------



## nitro` (25 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Mientras no nos ponga mirando a Cuenca ni tan mal.



Yo ya he pedido cita para blanqueamiento anal el jueves, y compre un par de lavativas. Me da que nuestra amiga, el viernes por la noche, con premeditacion y alevosia, saca el strap on con forma de tanker.


----------



## juankils (25 Ago 2021)

He estado pegando un ojo a los resultados de Q2 que han ido saliendo y la que más ojitos me estaba poniendo era ZIM.

Generan caja a un ritmo bestial, inventario/ventas en mínimos, confirmación de la intención de repartir alrededor del 40% del beneficio neto en dividendos (sí, más retención) pero a poco que mantengan este ritmo de ingresos año y pico la acción se paga sola.
Los únicos puntos negativos que le he visto es que se enfrié el mercado al aumentar la capacidad con nuevos pedidos o el vértigo que puede dar ver la subida de la cotización este último año.

Alguno de los que controláis del tema la lleváis? Os habéis salido?


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

juankils dijo:


> He estado pegando un ojo a los resultados de Q2 que han ido saliendo y la que más ojitos me estaba poniendo era ZIM.
> 
> Generan caja a un ritmo bestial, inventario/ventas en mínimos, confirmación de la intención de repartir alrededor del 40% del beneficio neto en dividendos (sí, más retención) pero a poco que mantengan este ritmo de ingresos año y pico la acción se paga sola.
> Los únicos puntos negativos que le he visto es que se enfrié el mercado al aumentar la capacidad con nuevos pedidos o el vértigo que puede dar ver la subida de la cotización este último año.
> ...



ZIM es una liner, no un lessor. Juega a un juego distinto al de DAC, GSL, etc. Lo que importa en ZIM son los rates de transporte de contenedores, como el Freightos Baltic Index (FBX). Ahora está a un nivel estratosférico por los cuellos de botella en el transporte, pero si el panorama se normaliza en la primera mitad de 2022, los beneficios caerán de forma inmediata y abultada, ya que los contratos son a muy corto plazo. No es como los lessors, que firman contratos por 3, 4 o 5 años y se sabe hoy cuánto dinero va a ingresar la empresa a lo largo de ese tiempo. Por eso ZIM, que está muy barata en estos momentos, es una jugada a corto plazo, más que a medio y largo plazo. Hay que tener esto muy presente para salirse a tiempo. Mi precio objetivo está entorno a los 60 usd. Sé que puede subir más, pero con eso me conformo.


----------



## CMarlow (25 Ago 2021)

Para los que sabéis más que yo de opciones, creéis que es una buena idea montar una straddle en espera del 6K de NMM? Porque lo más probable es que haya movimientos potentes, sea para arriba o para abajo... A qué fecha sería mejor comprarlo, a septiembre o a más largo plazo? Gracias!


----------



## Ricardiano (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Para los que sabéis más que yo de opciones, creéis que es una buena idea montar una straddle en espera del 6K de NMM? Porque lo más probable es que haya movimientos potentes, sea para arriba o para abajo... A qué fecha sería mejor comprarlo, a septiembre o a más largo plazo? Gracias!



Pero esta claro cuando va a ser el 6k? 

Si entra en la ventana del vencimiento de septiembre yo las metería ahí. Más que nada porque el precio será mucho más barato. 

Tanta volatilidad veis con el anuncio? 

No sé, quizá lo suyo es protegerse con puts en Septiembre, y como ya entiendo que vais largos, poner calls a más largo plazo. La lógica es que bajar lo haría bruscamente y solo por el anuncio. Si no, la tendencia es de crecimiento. Poner calls muy OTM con tan poco tiempo para su cumplimiento es muy agresivo. Dicho esto, yo las llevo porque veo los 30-35 antes de vencimiento y las tengo de antes.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Este viernes puede ser cuando suelte el 6k. Los viernes post cierre que es cuando le gusta y a cierre de mes. Miedo me da lo que se puede venir encima


----------



## juanmas (26 Ago 2021)

Han salido los resultados Q2 de GOGL

Net Income: $104.5M - $23.6M/Q1
EPS: $ 0.52 - $ 0.14/Q1

Visibilizan muy bien los resultados con cash dist/dividendos $ 0.50 Q2/2021

TCE: $ 29372/Capesize - $ 19987/Pana-Ultramax. $ 24920/Flota.

Guidance Q3 TCE: $ 33500 / 71% capesize - $ 22900 / 92% Panamaxes

Si comparamos los rates de la flota Capesize con los de Bulkers 2020 es que no hay color. Tremenda sacada de ésta última fijando dos Newcastlemaxes Sept-Dic. a $ 54000 + Scrubber benefit (Con el spread VLSO/IFO380 $ 100, serían 2000$/día aprox).

Dejando aparte Bulkers 2020 que juega en otra liga, GOGL lo ha hecho muy bien. Espero que el anuncio de distribución del dividendo anime la cotización, demasiado tiempo estancada en el entorno de $ 10.

El sector LPG/LNG está poniendo ojitos para el invierno. Alguien tiene opinión formada sobre NO:BWLPG?


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Este viernes puede ser cuando suelte el 6k. Los viernes post cierre que es cuando le gusta y a cierre de mes. Miedo me da lo que se puede venir encima



Lo normal sería que lo emitan este viernes tras el cierre.

No descartes que se hayan ido de vacaciones


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Este viernes puede ser cuando suelte el 6k. Los viernes post cierre que es cuando le gusta y a cierre de mes. Miedo me da lo que se puede venir encima



¿sabes cuantas acciones han comprado los insiders en NMM?. Ninguna.


----------



## nitro` (26 Ago 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Han salido los resultados Q2 de GOGL, mica male!
> 
> Net Income: $104.5M - $23.6M/Q1
> EPS:



TCE medio de 24.9k.
He sacado cuentas y les calculo en q3 un tce de 28.7.

Lo que me extraña es que asumen que en q3-q4 los rates se van a enfriar, y que por tanto han atado la mayoria de sus barcos a rates fijos


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> TCE medio de 24.9k.
> He sacado cuentas y les calculo en q3 un tce de 28.7.
> 
> Lo que me extraña es que asumen que en q3-q4 los rates se van a enfriar, y que por tanto han atado la mayoria de sus barcos a rates fijos



Los rates que tenemos ahora en spot son anormalmente altos. A nada que mejore el delta en China y se vayan liberando atascos en los puertos, los rates pueden caer un mínimo del 25%.

Firmaría que bajaran un 25% y se quedaran ahí estables durante los próximos 18 meses. NMM estaría imprimiendo billetes.


----------



## jjh (26 Ago 2021)

No sé si está puesto. Ayer reabrió el megapuerto chino:






Key Terminal At China Mega-Port Reopens After Virus Shutdown | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

FFAs al alza, con un fuerte contango en septiembre


----------



## david53 (26 Ago 2021)

'Seguimos esperando una corrección del mercado americano, con un objetivo de 4.000 para el S&P 500 a finales de año' | Consenso del Mercado


Morgan Stanley | El equity global ha estado en un canal alcista muy estrecho con volatilidad realizada 30D por debajo del 10% y el CDX IG en un rango de 10 pb




consensodelmercado.com


----------



## juanmas (26 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> TCE medio de 24.9k.
> He sacado cuentas y les calculo en q3 un tce de 28.7.
> 
> Lo que me extraña es que asumen que en q3-q4 los rates se van a enfriar, y que por tanto han atado la mayoria de sus barcos a rates fijos



Yo tb creo que pecan de pesimistas, la mayoría mantiene un porcentaje considerable a spot apostando por rates fuertes, pero bueno


juanmas dijo:


> Han salido los resultados Q2 de GOGL
> 
> Net Income: $104.5M - $23.6M/Q1
> EPS: $ 0.52 - $ 0.14/Q1
> ...



Publicado el pago dividendo GOGL/Q2 $ 0.50/sh ex-dividend 09 septiembre, fecha pago 20 de septiembre.

GOGL - Dividendo Q2


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Yo tb creo que pecan de pesimistas, la mayoría mantiene un porcentaje considerable a spot apostando por rates fuertes, pero bueno
> 
> 
> Publicado el pago dividendo GOGL/Q2 $ 0.50/sh ex-dividend 09 septiembre, fecha pago 20 de septiembre.
> ...



Tiene retención en origen ese dividendo?


----------



## juankils (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Tiene retención en origen ese dividendo?



Si no me equivoco es de Bermudas por lo que no tendría.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

juankils dijo:


> Si no me equivoco es de Bermudas por lo que no tendría.



Gracias, van camino de dar un dividendo superior al 20% en 12 meses.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

New Contex arriba un 1,4% desde el martes y BDI casi plano en 4195 (+2)


----------



## Cormac (26 Ago 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Yo tb creo que pecan de pesimistas, la mayoría mantiene un porcentaje considerable a spot apostando por rates fuertes, pero bueno
> 
> 
> Publicado el pago dividendo GOGL/Q2 $ 0.50/sh ex-dividend 09 septiembre, fecha pago 20 de septiembre.
> ...



Cómo la veis para entrar a día de hoy?


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> TCE medio de 24.9k.
> He sacado cuentas y les calculo en q3 un tce de 28.7.
> 
> Lo que me extraña es que asumen que en q3-q4 los rates se van a enfriar, y que por tanto han atado la mayoria de sus barcos a rates fijos



Yo más bien creo que han gestionado fatal sus coberturas de ingresos y la han cagado. Y ahora les toca decir que esperan enfriamiento. Quizás no es que a día de hoy sean tan pesimistas. Claramente han fijado rates fijos malos. Si no hubiesen fijado nada estarían mucho mejor.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Creo que no se ha puesto por aquí:

*Seaspan Corp gears up to order 24 containerships in $2bn China splash*
New York-listed shipowner is said to have enquired about ammonia fuelling as it prepares orders at CSSC yards

Seaspan Corp, which is headed by chief executive Bing Chen, has 56 containership newbuildings worth around $8bn under construction at shipyards in China and South Korea.Photo: Atlas Corp

----------------------------
Y venga más compras. Al tiempo, en menos de 10 años, la mitad de las navieras de contenedores quebradas y los rates por los suelos.

La verdad es que este sector del shipping no tiene remedio. Esta semana se quejaba un colega que escribe aquí de que ATCO llevaba plana muchos meses y estaba asqueado de la acción. Normal que esté plana y normal que esté asqueado. El afán de esta gente por crecer y medirse la chorra es una cosa de locos.

A ver cuanto tarda DAC en anunciar nuevos pedidos...


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Creo que no se ha puesto por aquí:
> 
> *Seaspan Corp gears up to order 24 containerships in $2bn China splash*
> New York-listed shipowner is said to have enquired about ammonia fuelling as it prepares orders at CSSC yards
> ...



ATCO y DAC no juegan en la misma liga ni tienen la misma estrategia. ATCO pide barcos sabiendo que los va a contratar durante 10 o 12 años desde el primer día, mientras que un contrato de 5 años para DAC es alucinante. Por lo tanto pedir barcos nuevos para ATCO y para DAC no significa la misma cosa.

El problema que yo veo en ATCO es que son muy poco shareholder friendly, en el sentido de que para pagar toda la deuda que adquieren con los nuevos barcos (financiados al 90% a los mejores tipos de la industria) no van a pagar dividendos ni hacer recompras en el corto ni medio plazo... ni probablemente en los próximos 10 años. Y eso, como sabemos, no ayuda a que la acción suba.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

FFAs explotando


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> FFAs explotando
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 755056



Y las maquínitas haceindo sell off en el mercado


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> ATCO y DAC no juegan en la misma liga ni tienen la misma estrategia. ATCO pide barcos sabiendo que los va a contratar durante 10 o 12 años desde el primer día, mientras que un contrato de 5 años para DAC es alucinante. Por lo tanto pedir barcos nuevos para ATCO y para DAC no significa la misma cosa.
> 
> El problema que yo veo en ATCO es que son muy poco shareholder friendly, en el sentido de que para pagar toda la deuda que adquieren con los nuevos barcos (financiados al 90% a los mejores tipos de la industria) no van a pagar dividendos ni hacer recompras en el corto ni medio plazo... ni probablemente en los próximos 10 años. Y eso, como sabemos, no ayuda a que la acción suba.



Tengo clara la distinta estrategia, pero es que me parece muy estúpida la estrategia de ATCO desde el punto de vista del accionista. Como tu dices de shareholder friendly no tiene nada. Y así es como ha evolucionado el precio de la acción. Al final no deja de ser terrible que en momentum más brutal de la historia para los portacontenedores sus accionistas no lo vayan a disfrutar a nivel de rentabilidad. Y al final con esa estrategia no hacen otra cosa que matar la gallina de los huevos de oro. Van a inundar el mercado de capacidad que estoy seguro que acabará mermando las tarifas spot o de contratación plurianual a futuro. Lo que hace es la típica estrategia de los project finance: fijar rates para garantizar la recuperación de la inversión y con eso financiarse más competitivamente. Este tipo de estrategia lo único que va a generar en este mercado es miseria y problemas para el resto de actores de mercado.
Y en cuanto a DAC estoy seguro que se van a seguir moviendo.


----------



## Mascarieri (26 Ago 2021)

O nmm dice algo o me parece que me salgo para mover ese dinero en otras … AF me tiene harto y ahora mismo es mi primera posición en cartera


----------



## Value (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> ATCO y DAC no juegan en la misma liga ni tienen la misma estrategia. ATCO pide barcos sabiendo que los va a contratar durante 10 o 12 años desde el primer día, mientras que un contrato de 5 años para DAC es alucinante. Por lo tanto pedir barcos nuevos para ATCO y para DAC no significa la misma cosa.
> 
> El problema que yo veo en ATCO es que son muy poco shareholder friendly, en el sentido de que para pagar toda la deuda que adquieren con los nuevos barcos (financiados al 90% a los mejores tipos de la industria) no van a pagar dividendos ni hacer recompras en el corto ni medio plazo... ni probablemente en los próximos 10 años. Y eso, como sabemos, no ayuda a que la acción suba.



Pues yo discrepo, lo que está haciendo ATCO es una puñalada lenta (porq la notaremos en 3 años) a todo el sector. 

Para colmo ellos están haciendo los pedidos en precios de las mmpp "record" (algo comparable a comprar una casa en plena burbuja del 200x) y "solo" pillando contratos a 10/15 años para unos barcos que tienen una vida media de unos 20/25 minimo. Es decir, que tampoco tienen su rentabilidad ni mucho menos asegurada.

Además, todo esto sin tener en cuenta cual será la motorizacion standard a partir de 2030... que no tenemos ni idea aún. 

Pero bueno, para bulk/tankers pues es bullish porq cada vez quedan menos astilleros libres.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> FFAs explotando
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 755056



Los futuros desbocados y NMM cayendo. En las caídas intradiarias de hoy ha habido volumen.
Cada uno se está posicionando ante noticias que parecen inminentes.
El resto del sector no está reaccionando a los futuros tan altos que hay.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2021)

Hay crisis logística mundial, estés disparados y el shipping bastante mediocre


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues yo discrepo, lo que está haciendo ATCO es una puñalada lenta (porq la notaremos en 3 años) a todo el sector.
> 
> Para colmo ellos están haciendo los pedidos en precios de las mmpp "record" (algo comparable a comprar una casa en plena burbuja del 200x) y "solo" pillando contratos a 10/15 años para unos barcos que tienen una vida media de unos 20/25 minimo. Es decir, que tampoco tienen su rentabilidad ni mucho menos asegurada.
> 
> ...



Pienso igual, se aseguran contratos lucrativos durante 10 años.

Los que quebraran son los que tengan que renovar contratos en 4-5 años y vean rates a pérdidas.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Los futuros desbocados y NMM cayendo. En las caídas intradiarias de hoy ha habido volumen.
> Cada uno se está posicionando ante noticias que parecen inminentes.
> El resto del sector no está reaccionando a los futuros tan altos que hay.



NMM lleva días comportándose mucho peor que el mercado. Es una acción tóxica mientas no se aclare la situación corporativa interna.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> NMM lleva días comportándose mucho peor que el mercado. Es una acción tóxica mientas no se aclare la situación corporativa interna.



Los rates no van a subir hasta el infinito, los rates actuales son muy desproporcionados.
En NMM están dejando pasar una ocasión de oro.
Cómo Angeliki no tiene pastuki en NMM le dará igual la cotización. Y si hace una guarrada ayudando a NNA, si el mercado se lo toma mal te la manda por debajo de los 20$.
Si pierde el mínimo en 20$, se pone para salir corriendo.


----------



## juanmas (26 Ago 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Cómo la veis para entrar a día de hoy?



Pues no sé que decirte, la sigo porque llevo unos cuantos contratos call, pero no me gusta demasiado la gestión de flota. Para acciones de bulkers prefiero 2020 o SBLK, incluso EGLE o BELCO si prefieres menos exposición al tamaño cape.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues yo discrepo, lo que está haciendo ATCO es una puñalada lenta (porq la notaremos en 3 años) a todo el sector.
> 
> Para colmo ellos están haciendo los pedidos en precios de las mmpp "record" (algo comparable a comprar una casa en plena burbuja del 200x) y "solo" pillando contratos a 10/15 años para unos barcos que tienen una vida media de unos 20/25 minimo. Es decir, que tampoco tienen su rentabilidad ni mucho menos asegurada.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Es una estrategia que para nada busca rentabilizar los recursos de los accionistas, ni busca fortalecer la rentabilidad del sector.
Buscar economías de escala en el shipping a costa de degradar la rentabilidad promedio de largo plazo en un sector tan cíciclo como el shipping y con tantos riesgos no cuantificables con exactitud es un disparate.
Y pones encima de la mesa un muy buen punto. No tienen la capacidad de cubrir con PPA toda la vida del activo. Si bien es cierto que la seguridad que le aportan al banco durante esos 10/15 años les sirve para conseguir tasas de financiación mucho mejores. Al final el que se come el riesgo es el accionista, que es el accionista del "valor residual" del activo y que en caso de una caída de costes de producción


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Es una estrategia que para nada busca rentabilizar los recursos de los accionistas, ni busca fortalecer la rentabilidad del sector.
> Buscar economías de escala en el shipping a costa de degradar la rentabilidad promedio de largo plazo en un sector tan cíciclo como el shipping y con tantos riesgos no cuantificables con exactitud es un disparate.
> Y pones encima de la mesa un muy buen punto. No tienen la capacidad de cubrir con PPA toda la vida del activo. Si bien es cierto que la seguridad que le aportan al banco durante esos 10/15 años les sirve para conseguir tasas de financiación mucho mejores. Al final el que se come el riesgo es el accionista, que es el accionista del "valor residual" del activo y que en caso de una caída de costes de producción



Habría que ver los rates de esos contratos a 15 años porque igual pagan el barco y ganan pasta.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Los rates no van a subir hasta el infinito, los rates actuales son muy desproporcionados.
> En NMM están dejando pasar una ocasión de oro.
> Cómo Angeliki no tiene pastuki en NMM le dará igual la cotización. Y si hace una guarrada ayudando a NNA, si el mercado se lo toma mal te la manda por debajo de los 20$.
> Si pierde el mínimo en 20$, se pone para salir corriendo.



Estás equivocado. Lo que dices es con mentalidad de especulador. NMM no está dejando pasar nada porque lo importante de los rates es llevarlos a la cuenta de resultados y eso lo está haciendo y muy bien NMM. Mejor que GOGL, por ejemplo. Y la cotización diaria en Bolsa a AF se la pela. 
Los que estamos dejando pasar cosas y tenemos un coste de oportunidad somos los que tenemos dinero metido en NMM, en lugar del resto de actores de mercado, a la espera de que haya una convergencia y se valore "adecuadamente" NMM. Pero para que eso pase ya sabemos lo que falta...
GOGL subiendo un 6% a máximos históricos con un pedazo dividendo del 0,5 USDs para una cotización de 11....


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Estás equivocado. Lo que dices es con mentalidad de especulador. NMM no está dejando pasar nada porque lo importante de los rates es llevarlos a la cuenta de resultados y eso lo está haciendo y muy bien NMM. Mejor que GOGL, por ejemplo. Y la cotización diaria en Bolsa a AF se la pela.
> Los que estamos dejando pasar cosas y tenemos un coste de oportunidad somos los que tenemos dinero metido en NMM, en lugar del resto de actores de mercado, a la espera de que haya una convergencia y se valore "adecuadamente" NMM. Pero para que eso pase ya sabemos lo que falta...
> GOGL subiendo un 6% a máximos históricos con un pedazo dividendo del 0,5 USDs para una cotización de 11....



Estamos hablando de lo mismo, mi posición era como inversor.
Claro que está pillando el FCF, pero ese dinero que consideras tuyo va a ser utilizado para beneficio de otros inversores de otras entidades.

Cuando he escrito que están dejando pasar una ocasión de oro es desde el punto de vista de un inversor que quiere la apreciación de la acción en un entorno favorable de rates.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Intuyo que está habiendo mucho accionista retail quemado en NMM rotando a otras navieras de drybulk. 
Al final no deja de ser frustrante que, por ejemplo el ETF de Dry Bulk está subiendo casi un 5% en máximos históricos, con la mayoría de comparables en máximos de 52semanas y esta castaña esté vegetando a niveles de mediados de marzo....
Dicho lo cual yo creo que ya no es momento de hacer eso salvo que definitivamente no creas en el valor oculto de NMM y lo que pueda hacer Charo.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos hablando de lo mismo, mi posición era como inversor.
> Claro que está pillando el FCF, pero ese dinero que consideras tuyo va a ser utilizado para beneficio de otros inversores de otras entidades.
> 
> Cuando he escrito que están dejando pasar una ocasión de oro es desde el punto de vista de un inversor que quiere la apreciación de la acción en un entorno favorable de rates.



Claro. Lo que pasa es que si consideras que ese beneficio en ningún caso va a a ser tuyo tienes que estar alejado de esta acción. Mi hipótesis es que incluso con las migajas que repartirá Charo, es decir, con una pequeña parte del pastel que estoy seguro si va a repartir a los accionistas, sigue siendo mejor alternativa que comparables.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Estás equivocado. Lo que dices es con mentalidad de especulador. NMM no está dejando pasar nada porque lo importante de los rates es llevarlos a la cuenta de resultados y eso lo está haciendo y muy bien NMM. Mejor que GOGL, por ejemplo. Y la cotización diaria en Bolsa a AF se la pela.
> Los que estamos dejando pasar cosas y tenemos un coste de oportunidad somos los que tenemos dinero metido en NMM, en lugar del resto de actores de mercado, a la espera de que haya una convergencia y se valore "adecuadamente" NMM. Pero para que eso pase ya sabemos lo que falta...
> GOGL subiendo un 6% a máximos históricos con un pedazo dividendo del 0,5 USDs para una cotización de 11....



NM cayendo un 5%.
Perronidas es capaz de plantear un lose - lose


----------



## Cormac (26 Ago 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues no sé que decirte, la sigo porque llevo unos cuantos contratos call, pero no me gusta demasiado la gestión de flota. Para acciones de bulkers prefiero 2020 o SBLK, incluso EGLE o BELCO si prefieres menos exposición al tamaño cape.



Ok, gracias. Al final le he hecho un intradía. Hoy estaba muy calentada por los resultados. La iré siguiendo por si vuelvo a entrar en iré viendo las que me has dicho. EGLE la tengo también.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Claro. Lo que pasa es que si consideras que ese beneficio en ningún caso va a a ser tuyo tienes que estar alejado de esta acción. Mi hipótesis es que incluso con las migajas que repartirá Charo, es decir, con una pequeña parte del pastel que estoy seguro si va a repartir a los accionistas, sigue siendo mejor alternativa que comparables.



Es una apuesta al ciclo de Dry Bulk en 2022 y esperas coger algo del FCF de 2022, porque de la caja actual y del FCF de 2021 no vamos a coger nada. Es el motivo por el que está barata.

Aun con eso, está demasiado barata.

Mi idea es tener revalorización por estrechamiento del GAP de valoración respecto a sus comparables. No espero demasiado FCF para los accionistas.


----------



## Value (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Es una apuesta al ciclo de Dry Bulk en 2022 y esperas coger algo del FCF de 2022, porque de la caja actual y del FCF de 2021 no vamos a coger nada. Es el motivo por el que está barata.
> 
> Aun con eso, está demasiado barata.
> 
> Mi idea es tener revalorización por estrechamiento del GAP de valoración respecto a sus comparables. No espero demasiado FCF para los accionistas.



No creo que tengamos ese estrechamiento de GAP que comentas sin que Angeliki decida retribuirnos ya sea mediante dividendos o recompras.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues yo discrepo, lo que está haciendo ATCO es una puñalada lenta (porq la notaremos en 3 años) a todo el sector.
> 
> Para colmo ellos están haciendo los pedidos en precios de las mmpp "record" (algo comparable a comprar una casa en plena burbuja del 200x) y "solo" pillando contratos a 10/15 años para unos barcos que tienen una vida media de unos 20/25 minimo. Es decir, que tampoco tienen su rentabilidad ni mucho menos asegurada.
> 
> ...



Sí, sí, si no hay discrepancia entre lo que tú dices y lo que yo digo. Como dice @Witosev es una estrategia financiera.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Los rates no van a subir hasta el infinito, los rates actuales son muy desproporcionados.
> En NMM están dejando pasar una ocasión de oro.
> Cómo Angeliki no tiene pastuki en NMM le dará igual la cotización. Y si hace una guarrada ayudando a NNA, si el mercado se lo toma mal te la manda por debajo de los 20$.
> Si pierde el mínimo en 20$, se pone para salir corriendo.



Yo no creo que sean muy desproporcionados. Aún hay margen de subida y creo que los rates altos se mantendrán durante un par de años, hasta 2024 como mínimo. La demanda va a crecer mucho con los programas de infraestructuras de US y EU y la oferta se va a mantener anémica durante varios años.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> No creo que tengamos ese estrechamiento de GAP que comentas sin que Angeliki decida retribuirnos ya sea mediante dividendos o recompras.



Si el viernes anuncia la solución definitiva al imperio Navios y NMM no sale mal parada, ten por seguro que la semana que viene la acción se dispara!


----------



## Value (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Si el viernes anuncia la solución definitiva al imperio Navios y NMM no sale mal parada, ten por seguro que la semana que viene la acción se dispara!



Es que no veo manera posible de que tengamos solución de NM/NNA y NMM no salga mal parada .


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo no creo que sean muy desproporcionados. Aún hay margen de subida y creo que los rates altos se mantendrán durante un par de años, hasta 2024 como mínimo. La demanda va a crecer mucho con los programas de infraestructuras de US y EU y la oferta se va a mantener anémica durante varios años.



No lo veo igual. Si rates de 48.000$ en cape fueran sostenibles los próximos 2 años, aqui habría que meter la casa y lo que se tercie.

Con 28.000$ de media ya sería un golazo para poner a NMM en 70$


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Es que no veo manera posible de que tengamos solución de NM/NNA y NMM no salga mal parada .



Es la que va a pagar la fiesta. Lo positivo sería que entonces el FCF de 2022 ya no tendría que usarlo en sus mierdas y podría dar algo a los accionistas de NMM. Con eso sería suficiente para ganar pasta aquí.


----------



## Value (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> No lo veo igual. Si rates de 48.000$ en cape fueran sostenibles los próximos 2 años, aqui habría que meter la casa y lo que se tercie.
> 
> Con 28.000$ de media ya sería un golazo para poner a NMM en 70$



De momento los TC fijos de los capes a 12 meses ya estan en 32K (que es imprimir mucho dinero). Yo si fuese Angeliki estaría cerrando una pequeña parte de la flota a estos interesantes rates.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> De momento los TC fijos de los capes a 12 meses ya estan en 32K (que es imprimir mucho dinero). Yo si fuese Angeliki estaría cerrando una pequeña parte de la flota a estos interesantes rates.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 755357



Eso es mucho dinero. Está tardando en meter el 25% de su flota de carga seca en esos contratos.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

ACABAN DE ANUNCIAR FUSIÓN ENTRE NMM y NNA

Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Announces a Merger with Navios Maritime Acquisition Corporation

A tomar por culo


----------



## austral (26 Ago 2021)

*Navios Maritime Partners L.P. anuncia una fusión con Navios Maritime Acquisition Corporation*

Navios Maritime Partners L.P. ("Navios Partners") (NYSE: NMM), un propietario y operador internacional de buques de carga seca, y Navios Maritime Acquisition Corp. (“Navios Adquisición ”) (NYSE: NNA), propietario y operador internacional de buques cisterna, anunció hoy un acuerdo de transacción definitivo que prevé una combinación de Navios Partners y Navios Acquisition en una transacción en la que los accionistas de Navios Acquisition recibirán 0,1275 de una unidad común de Navios Socios por cada acción ordinaria en circulación de Navios Acquisition. Todas las adquisiciones de Navios Pagarés hipotecarios para buques de primera prioridad al 8,125% en circulación, con vencimiento el 15 de noviembre de 2021 (la “Hipoteca para buques Bonos ”), se canjearán de acuerdo con sus términos con el producto de una contribución en efectivo de Navios Partners y financiamientos de préstamos a plazo garantizados recientemente concertados (la "Transacción").

Angeliki Frangou, presidenta y directora ejecutiva, declaró: “Estamos anunciando una transformación transacción. La entidad combinada será la compañía naviera estadounidense más grande que cotiza en bolsa en términos de buques. cuenta, con 15 tipos de embarcaciones diversificadas en tres segmentos, que prestan servicio a más de 10 mercados finales. Sobre un tercio de nuestra flota estará en cada uno de los segmentos de graneles secos, portacontenedores y cisternas. Creemos que esto La combinación resultará en una entidad más fuerte y resistente, mitigando el comportamiento cíclico específico del sector. Esto debería Permitirnos capitalizar las oportunidades en toda la industria y proporcionar beneficios uniformes a nuestros accionistas. a través de ciclos.

Esta combinación de dos empresas con valores y creencias fundamentales similares, en lo que respecta a nuestras ofertas de servicios, nos permitirá continuar brindando el servicio de alta calidad que esperan nuestros clientes. Tenemos una probada modelo para ejecutar combinaciones perfectas, como lo demuestran nuestras transacciones acumuladas exitosas anteriores, y anticipe también una ejecución fluida para esta combinación.

Beneficios de la combinación
Se espera que la Transacción:
• Crear la compañía naviera número uno más grande de EE. UU. Que cotiza en bolsa, con más de 140 embarcaciones agregadas aproximadamente 15 millones de toneladas de peso muerto operando en tres segmentos a través de 15 buques diferentes tipos y sirviendo a más de 10 mercados finales.
• Escale las operaciones con comercios de todos los tamaños con aproximadamente un tercio de sus embarcaciones operando en cada uno de los los tres segmentos.
• Lograr la diversificación para mitigar la volatilidad de los segmentos idiosincrásicos a medida que los segmentos operativos son impulsado por fundamentos únicos.
• Optimizar la estrategia permitiendo que la gerencia aproveche las oportunidades dentro de cada sector, como como calibrando el plazo de la carta en función de la oportunidad del segmento.
• Realice reducciones de costos anuales.
• Mantener una flexibilidad financiera significativa con una modesta relación de apalancamiento combinada de aproximadamente
35%, basado en el promedio de informes de corredores disponibles públicamente al 20 de agosto de 2021, y una gran
base de valor colateral para refinanciar vencimientos de deuda.
• Mejorar el perfil crediticio aumentando la retención de efectivo para respaldar el crecimiento y el desapalancamiento continuo.
• Aumentar la capitalización del mercado de valores y la profundidad en la negociación de acciones para ofrecer un atractivo fundamental
oportunidad de inversión para inversores que buscan exposición a la economía global.
• Mantener y, en última instancia, aumentar la rentabilidad de los partícipes de la empresa combinada.
• Brindar a los accionistas de Navios Acquisition la oportunidad de continuar participando en la
empresa combinada y aprovechar las ventajas del mercado

El valor actual de los buques de la compañía combinada se estima en $ 4.2 mil millones según el promedio de informes de corredores disponibles públicamente; la empresa combinada también tendrá un valor empresarial de aproximadamente $ 2.25 mil millones. Con una cartera de ingresos contratados de $ 1.6 mil millones junto con alrededor de 47.634 días disponibles en 2022, la flota combinada está bien posicionada para aprovechar la carga seca saludable mercados, así como cualquier mejora futura en el mercado de los buques tanque.

Consideración de fusión / fusión
De conformidad con el acuerdo de transacción definitivo, Navios Acquisition se fusionará con una subsidiaria de Navios
Partners y conviértete en una subsidiaria de propiedad total de Navios Partners. En la fusión, Navios Acquisition
los accionistas recibirán 0,1275 de una unidad común de Navios Partners por cada acción común de Navios
Adquisición. Según el precio de cierre del 24 de agosto de 2021 de Navios Partners, la consideración de fusión refleja un
valor por acción de $ 3.40, lo que representa primas para los accionistas de Navios Acquisition del 65% según el
Precio de cierre del 24 de agosto de 2021 y 17,6% basado en el precio promedio ponderado por volumen de 60 días más reciente
de las acciones ordinarias de Navios Acquisition.

El canje de acciones de Navios Acquisition por unidades comunes de Navios Partners en la fusión es se espera que sea un intercambio libre de impuestos para los accionistas de Navios Acquisition por el impuesto sobre la renta federal de EE. UU. propósitos.
La compañía combinada estará dirigida por la junta directiva existente de Navios Partners, compuesta por siete directores, la mayoría de los cuales son independientes.

De conformidad con el acuerdo de transacción definitivo, Navios Acquisition ha pedido la redención de todos sus
Obligaciones Negociables Hipotecarias para Buques en circulación (con fecha de reembolso del 25 de septiembre de 2021) y ha cumplido su
obligaciones en virtud del Contrato de Fideicomiso relativas a las Obligaciones Negociables Hipotecarias del Buque remitiéndolas al Fiduciario del Contrato
el precio de rescate total pagadero a los tenedores de las Obligaciones Negociables Hipotecarias. Navios Acquisition financió el precio de redención utilizando una combinación de ingresos de la venta de conformidad con el acuerdo de transacción definitivo de aproximadamente 44,1 millones de nuevas adquisiciones de Navios acciones ordinarias a Navios Partners a cambio de una contribución en efectivo de $ 150.0 millones (el "NNA Equity Emisión ”) y empréstitos bajo los nuevos financiamientos de préstamos a plazo garantizados de Navios Acquisition. En
conexión con los nuevos financiamientos, Navios Shipmanagement Holdings Corporation ("NSM") lanzó todos de la garantía que asegura su préstamo a Navios Acquisition (el "Préstamo NSM") y renunció a su opción a intercambiar la totalidad o una parte del préstamo NSM por acciones de la subsidiaria material de Navios Acquisition, Navios Maritime Midstream Partners L.P. La garantía liberada se incluyó en la garantía que asegura Navios Financiamientos de préstamos a plazo garantizados recientemente concertados por la adquisición. Además, NSM canceló $ 30.0 millones de
el saldo pendiente de aproximadamente $ 98,1 millones del préstamo NSM a cambio de 8,8 millones de emitió acciones ordinarias de Navios Acquisition. 
Las acciones ordinarias de adquisición de Navios emitidas a NSM ser intercambiados en la fusión por unidades comunes de Navios Partners en los mismos términos aplicables a los demás Accionistas de Navios Acquisition. Cualquier acción ordinaria de adquisición de Navios propiedad de Navios Partners (incluidas las acciones emitidas de conformidad con la Emisión de acciones de NNA) se cancelará en relación con cierre de la fusión sin contraprestación.



http://navios-mlp.irwebpage.com/files/nmm082621.pdf


----------



## Manolito-14 (26 Ago 2021)

Pues ya lo tenemos aquí. Si los rumores twiterianos no son falsos fusión entre nna y nmm. Mi entrada de ayer en nna por si pasaba ahora mismo en +30 en el post...aunque miedo me da...aquí palmo pasta...pero fijo

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea. Lo que está claro es que el mercado descuenta incertidumbre y por eso estamos en 26, cuando solo por seguir la tendencia de comparables (incluso cotizando a 50% NAV) deberíamos estar entre 30 y 35.
> Lo importante es que pase algo ya. Al final estamos en esa incertidumbre desde hace semanas que va a mantener la acción bloqueada.
> 
> *Para mi sería dramático una fusión con NNA o comprar los tankers de NNA para pagar el bono, que viene a ser lo mismo. Porque implicaría que nos obliga a meternos en un sector que no tiene nada que ver con el negocio de NMM, con premeditación, alevosía y sin informar de nada. Y como ya lo hicieron con NMCI creo que puede volver a pasar. Pero el mayor problema de abrir el melón de los tankers es que la expectativa de ver dinero como accionista disminuiría, ya tendrían argumento para gastar el dinero en barcos durante los próximos semestres ("es el momento de completar la flota tanker")---> Para mi este es el peor escenario y salvo que dieran un mensaje cariñoso hacia el accionista con algún tipo de compromiso u objetivo implicaría que deshago posiciones.*
> ...




Se veía venir. Me autocito y como veis lo marcaba como el primer escenario


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Pues ya lo tenemos aquí. Si los rumores twiterianos no son falsos fusión entre nna y nmm. Mi entrada de ayer en nna por si pasaba ahora mismo en +30 en el post...aunque miedo me da...aquí palmo pasta...pero fijo
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



+45% en AHs


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Conference call el día 31

Aug 31, 2021 at 8:30 AM EDT
Navios Partners combination with Navios Acquisition Conference Call


----------



## Manolito-14 (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> +45% en AHs



La primera parte de mi plan ha salido bien jajaja ahora me falta saber xomo salir de esta. Sabéis si las cambian por acciones de NMM?? Congelan la acción?? O como funciona esto?? No me voy a hacer rico tmp eh. Metí 600 eurillos más que nada porque pensaba que si no pasaba tmp perdería gran cosa (iba a vender en dos semanas si no anunciaban nada)

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> La primera parte de mi plan ha salido bien jajaja ahora me falta saber xomo salir de esta. Sabéis si las cambian por acciones de NMM?? Congelan la acción?? O como funciona esto?? No me voy a hacer rico tmp eh. Metí 600 eurillos más que nada porque pensaba que si no pasaba tmp perdería gran cosa (iba a vender en dos semanas si no anunciaban nada)
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



Puedes vender mañana. Si te las quedas te acabarán entregando acciones de la Newco


----------



## pedro.rgo (26 Ago 2021)

Y explotó la bomba para celebrar que hoy se han llegado a los 3.000 mensajes en este hilo


----------



## Hombredepaja (26 Ago 2021)

$195M de cash ya nos ha costado la broma, sin tener en cuenta la nueva dilución.

Según la nota de prensa más años de conservar cash para crecer y reducir deuda y subida del dividendo cuando el infierno se congele o las ranas tengan pelo, lo que antes suceda.


----------



## Value (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> ACABAN DE ANUNCIAR FUSIÓN ENTRE NMM y NNA
> 
> Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Announces a Merger with Navios Maritime Acquisition Corporation
> 
> A tomar por culo



Ha sido un placer señores.


----------



## Hombredepaja (26 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ha sido un placer señores.



Abandonas el barco? ;-)


----------



## nitro` (26 Ago 2021)

La verdad es que estaba demasiado claro, y me jode al menos, poe no haberme cubierto comprando nna. Deberia subir algo menos de un 60% segun la nota de prensa.

Ahora a ver que hacemos.... Mañana la polla va a ser de mas del 10%


----------



## austral (26 Ago 2021)

"El valor actual de los buques de la compañía combinada se estima en $ 4.2 mil millones según el promedio de informes de corredores disponibles públicamente; la empresa combinada también tendrá un valor empresarial de aproximadamente $ 2.25 mil millones. Con una cartera de ingresos contratados de $ 1.6 mil millones junto con alrededor de 47.634 días disponibles en 2022, la flota combinada está bien posicionada para aprovechar la carga seca saludable mercados, así como cualquier mejora futura en el mercado de los buques tanque."


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2021)

vaya pedazo de golfa que usa a los accionistas de una empresa para que los de otra distinta no pierdan dinero.
Eso es lo que tiene este sector, son unos golfos que se la ponen dirá de manera constante a los inversores para sacarles la pasta pero los beneficios de las inversiones son para ellos.
La golfa está ha hecho esto al margen supuestamente del fondo activista, para que veáis que le importa un huevo las amenazas al buen gobierno corporativo.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Lista de justificaciones para no remunerar al accionista:
1) NMM original --> hay que bajar el endeudamiento y comprar barcos, está empezando el ciclo
2) Hay que absorber NNA
3) Hay que bajar el endeudamiento de la Newco
4) Hay que comprar tankers, el ciclo empezará pronto, es el momento de comprar más tankers
5) Mejorará el ciclo de tankers y ->La flota está poco adaptada a la normativa ECO hay que comprar containers y dry bulk ECO
6) Mierda el mercado de containers ha colapsado. Estamos perdiendo dinero en ese subsector, hay que ser responsables financieramente, no podemos repartir dividendos


----------



## Reboot (26 Ago 2021)

-5% en el post y sigue cayendo


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> La verdad es que estaba demasiado claro, y me jode al menos, poe no haberme cubierto comprando nna. Deberia subir algo menos de un 60% segun la nota de prensa.
> 
> Ahora a ver que hacemos.... Mañana la polla va a ser de mas del 10%



Debería ser de más del 30% para abajo porque hay un tema capital que es la perdida de confianza. Esta golfa va a pagar caro a la otra e.ñresa y quienes pagan son los inversores de la empresa comprador .....
Veis para que valen todos los millones asegurados de beneficios?. Para mezclarlos con los millones que pierda la otra empresa y todo para repartir entre mucha más gente.
Esta golfa (en el sentido directivo) no podía permitirse quebrar los tankers y perder decenas de barcos en los que cobra la gestión con su supuesta empresitas fiera del perímetro Navíos.
Ahora que el fondo activista la lleve a tribunales o la de por culo todo lo que pueda.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Lista de justificaciones para no remunerar al accionista:
> 1) NMM original --> hay que bajar el endeudamiento y comprar barcos, está empezando el ciclo
> 2) Hay que absorber NNA
> 3) Hay que bajar el endeudamiento de la Newco
> ...



Que bárbaro lo que ha hecho AF.

¿tenía acciones ella de NNA?


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Reboot dijo:


> -5% en el post y sigue cayendo



Que abra mañana mejor de -10% será un milagro


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Debería ser de más del 30% para abajo porque hay un tema capital que es la perdida de confianza. Esta golfa va a pagar caro a la otra e.ñresa y quienes pagan son los inversores de la empresa comprador .....
> Veis para que valen todos los millones asegurados de beneficios?. Para mezclarlos con los millones que pierda la otra empresa y todo para repartir entre mucha más gente.
> Esta golfa (en el sentido directivo) no podía permitirse quebrar los tankers y perder decenas de barcos en los que cobra la gestión con su supuesta empresitas fiera del perímetro Navíos.
> Ahora que el fondo activista la lleve a tribunales o la de por culo todo lo que pueda.



El ratio de deuda de la newCo no va a ser nada sano.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Que bárbaro lo que ha hecho AF.
> 
> ¿tenía acciones ella de NNA?



No directamente. NM tiene el 30%


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Bueno, después del disgusto inicial, la verdad es que no veo que esté tan mal el merger. No es lo que yo hubiese preferido pero tampoco es tan terrible. AF compra tankers en la parte baja del ciclo, parecido a lo que hizo con MNCI. Y la deuda final es bastante manejable (35% según indican en la PR). Y quita una incertidumbre importante de en medio. Parece que NM se puede salvar sola con los rates come están. Creo que lo que debería hacer ahora es subir el dividendo bastante para calmar la reacción del mercado.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No directamente. NM tiene el 30%



Con este deal AF va a recibir acciones de NMM a través de la redención del crédito que tiene NNA con NSM. Ese es posiblemente uno de los motivos por los que le interesaba mantener bajo el precio de NMM (así recibe más acciones). Quitado esto de en medio, no veo ninguna razón para no subir el precio de la acción.


----------



## Hombredepaja (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No directamente. NM tiene el 30%



AF cambia deuda de su vehículo privado NSM por acciones de NNA con las que acudirá al canje en la fusión con NMM, por lo que aumentará su participación en esta última.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> ACABAN DE ANUNCIAR FUSIÓN ENTRE NMM y NNA
> 
> Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Announces a Merger with Navios Maritime Acquisition Corporation
> 
> A tomar por culo



Entonces lo que estamos solo en NMM estamos jodidos...¿aguantamos o salimos patas? Como lo veis

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Como indica Gabriel en el chat de VIE, este acuerdo alinea a AF con los accionistas de NMM.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Más o menos el Net Debt/Book capitalization pasa de 27% a 45%


----------



## jjh (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Como indica Gabriel en el chat de VIE, este acuerdo alinea a AF con los accionistas de NMM.



Veo en Twitter que Gabriel mantiene una posición bastante neutra, incluso tratando de ver el lado positivo. 

Pero en mi mente me lo imagino golpeando el teclado y tirando el monitor por la ventana. Si los pequeños inversores estamos jodidos, él tiene que estar que se suba por las paredes.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Mintzmyer calcula un NAV aproximado de 72 usd/unit una vez el merger esté efectuado. No está nada mal. Y otro frko (otro miembro de VIE, que es un hacha) calcula que NMM tendrá unos 300 M en caja a final de año, después de contabilizar todo.

Yo espero, deseo, que AF incremente el dividendo lo antes posible. Cash flow va a tener de sobra.


----------



## Mascarieri (26 Ago 2021)

Pues ala a tomar por culo mi dinero en nmm

mi primera Posición y mañana a perder 4 o 5k


----------



## Hombredepaja (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Como indica Gabriel en el chat de VIE, este acuerdo alinea a AF con los accionistas de NMM.



Algunos dirán que el accidente del Titanic con el iceberg fue un golpe superficial


----------



## Hombredepaja (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mintzmyer calcula un NAV aproximado de 72 usd/unit una vez el merger esté efectuado. No está nada mal. Y otro frko (otro miembro de VIE, que es un hacha) calcula que NMM tendrá unos 300 M en caja a final de año, después de contabilizar todo.
> 
> Yo espero, deseo, que AF incremente el dividendo lo antes posible. Cash flow va a tener de sobra.



Y dale con el dividendo, ya deja clarito en la nota de prensa que el dividendo no se va a tocar en mucho tiempo.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Bueno, después del disgusto inicial, la verdad es que no veo que esté tan mal el merger. No es lo que yo hubiese preferido pero tampoco es tan terrible. AF compra tankers en la parte baja del ciclo, parecido a lo que hizo con MNCI. Y la deuda final es bastante manejable (35% según indican en la PR). Y quita una incertidumbre importante de en medio. Parece que NM se puede salvar sola con los rates come están. Creo que lo que debería hacer ahora es subir el dividendo bastante para calmar la reacción del mercado.



NM con estos rates y dividendos está salvada. Y si que tiene sentido que tenga un holding sobre NMM. Desde luego el esquema societario que había hasta la fecha era una mierda. 

A ver yo dejo varias reflexiones:
- No puede sorprender. Tampoco lo veo con una puñalada de Charo ni nada. Nunca negó que fuese hacer algo así y la verdad es que se veía venir. Visto en perspectiva mantener tan a ralla la deuda en NMM solo podía tener esta justificación. A mi desde luego no me sorprende, aunque me impacta.
- Estamos en lo de siempre, si sale en la CC, se saca la careta, explica todo, da las gracias a los accionistas por soportar esto y da algo de visibilidad con el dividendo diciendo que se acabó la construcción del imperio esto se pone a subir porque hay valor oculto. Y sigue siendo muy buena oportunidad. Si no da un mensaje al accionista y se limita a decir que "no es momento para dividendos", esto se va a pegar una castaña brutal.
-Efectivamente se alinean más los intereses con Charo. Hay que ver como queda el IDR pero entiendo que todo es más entendible y que ya todo funcionará como una empresa operativa con un holding arriba al que le interesa recibir dividendos.


----------



## jjh (26 Ago 2021)

Hoy no he vendido el 25% de mi posición por 0,3$/acción, y me había quedado despreocupado pensando que malana tendría nueva oportunidad... Angeliki me ha leído la mente y me ha "cazado" XD


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> NM con estos rates y dividendos está salvada. Y si que tiene sentido que tenga un holding sobre NMM. Desde luego el esquema societario que había hasta la fecha era una mierda.
> 
> A ver yo dejo varias reflexiones:
> - No puede sorprender. Tampoco lo veo con una puñalada de Charo ni nada. Nunca negó que fuese hacer algo así y la verdad es que se veía venir. Visto en perspectiva mantener tan a ralla la deuda en NMM solo podía tener esta justificación. A mi desde luego no me sorprende, aunque me impacta.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. A ver qué cuenta en la conference call. Espero que tenga a varios analistas y responda a las preguntas con detalle y sin escaparse. Eso sería un cambio muy positivo. (Y que anuncie un dividendo, por supuesto!)


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mintzmyer calcula un NAV aproximado de 72 usd/unit una vez el merger esté efectuado. No está nada mal. Y otro frko (otro miembro de VIE, que es un hacha) calcula que NMM tendrá unos 300 M en caja a final de año, después de contabilizar todo.
> 
> Yo espero, deseo, que AF incremente el dividendo lo antes posible. Cash flow va a tener de sobra.



Pues queda por resolver una parte de la ecuación. Si le sobra pasta para qué hacía los ATM?. Joder ...... no será que era para derrumbar a NMM y así tener más acciones de cara al proceso de merger?. Uy uy que a esta golfeta se la puede demandar por golfa, ladrona y prevaricadora ..... y de paso ningún inversor va a querer poner dinero bajo el perímetro de gestión de la golfeta está.
Aquí de lo más importante no se está hablando: se ha meado ena cara del fondo activista. ¿Qué va a hacer?.


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mintzmyer calcula un NAV aproximado de 72 usd/unit una vez el merger esté efectuado. No está nada mal. Y otro frko (otro miembro de VIE, que es un hacha) calcula que NMM tendrá unos 300 M en caja a final de año, después de contabilizar todo.
> 
> Yo espero, deseo, que AF incremente el dividendo lo antes posible. Cash flow va a tener de sobra.



¿Nos quedamos a aguantar el chaparrón o que? Menudo puto vía crucis....


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Pues queda por resolver una parte de la ecuación. Si le sobra pasta para qué hacía los ATM?. Joder ...... no será que era para derrumbar a NMM y así tener más acciones de cara al proceso de merger?. Uy uy que a esta golfeta se la puede demandar por golfa, ladrona y prevaricadora ..... y de paso ningún inversor va a querer poner dinero bajo el perímetro de gestión de la golfeta está.
> Aquí de lo más importante no se está hablando: se ha meado ena cara del fondo activista. ¿Qué va a hacer?.



No es que le sobre pasta. Quedará caja libre a final de año y esperemos que entregue parte a los accionistas. Necesitaba el dinero ahora para cerrar el acuerdo y todo lo asociado (por el medio muchas negociaciones con bancos, refinanciaciones etc. y eso requiere caja para firmar compromisos). Además en lo que resta de año se va a seguir generando FCF


----------



## nitro` (26 Ago 2021)

Los atms a precios de liquidacion ahora solo tienen un sentido: querer tumbar la accion para ahora llevarse mas titulos.

Yo creo que me saldre, sinceramente esto solo ayuda en despejar las dudas sobre si era una caradura o no. Y si que lo es, si.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Pues queda por resolver una parte de la ecuación. Si le sobra pasta para qué hacía los ATM?. Joder ...... no será que era para derrumbar a NMM y así tener más acciones de cara al proceso de merger?. Uy uy que a esta golfeta se la puede demandar por golfa, ladrona y prevaricadora ..... y de paso ningún inversor va a querer poner dinero bajo el perímetro de gestión de la golfeta está.
> Aquí de lo más importante no se está hablando: se ha meado ena cara del fondo activista. ¿Qué va a hacer?.



Pues sí, tiene toda la pinta. Era ya uno de los motivos que se baraja para explicar las actuaciones de AF últimamente. Un acto deshonesto, eso está claro. Pirata y tal... Mirando el lado positivo está que ahora AF se alinea con los intereses de los accionistas, y además le interesa transferir cash de NMM a NM a través de dividendos. Así que al final... hasta puede que sea bueno.


----------



## Hombredepaja (26 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Pues queda por resolver una parte de la ecuación. Si le sobra pasta para qué hacía los ATM?. Joder ...... no será que era para derrumbar a NMM y así tener más acciones de cara al proceso de merger?. Uy uy que a esta golfeta se la puede demandar por golfa, ladrona y prevaricadora ..... y de paso ningún inversor va a querer poner dinero bajo el perímetro de gestión de la golfeta está.
> Aquí de lo más importante no se está hablando: se ha meado ena cara del fondo activista. ¿Qué va a hacer?.



La pasta era para salvar a los tankers, NMM acaba de poner en NNA $195M entre una AK y un crédito.


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> ¿Nos quedamos a aguantar el chaparrón o que? Menudo puto vía crucis....



Pues yo me quedo a aguantar el chaparrón, al menos hasta la call del 31. Si dice claramente que de dividendos nada de nada por el momento, lo más probable es me salga.

En VIE hay gente comprando after hours!!


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mintzmyer calcula un NAV aproximado de 72 usd/unit una vez el merger esté efectuado. No está nada mal. Y otro frko (otro miembro de VIE, que es un hacha) calcula que NMM tendrá unos 300 M en caja a final de año, después de contabilizar todo.
> 
> Yo espero, deseo, que AF incremente el dividendo lo antes posible. Cash flow va a tener de sobra.



No encaja, ha levantado via ATM mucho más dinero de lo que necesitaba.

¿cuanto abarata la enorme deuda de NNA?


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

Mensaje de Gabriel: "chatted with Clarksons: He likes the deal on price and the de risking ahead of tanker market reversal." Hay que aclarar que a Clarksons se la ponen dura los tankers.


----------



## jjh (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues yo me quedo a aguantar el chaparrón, al menos hasta la call del 31. Si dice claramente que de dividendos nada de nada por el momento, lo más probable es me salga.
> 
> En VIE hay gente comprando after hours!!



Estas compras no tiene ningún sentido. Mañana la van a tener mucho más barata.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> NM con estos rates y dividendos está salvada. Y si que tiene sentido que tenga un holding sobre NMM. Desde luego el esquema societario que había hasta la fecha era una mierda.
> 
> A ver yo dejo varias reflexiones:
> - No puede sorprender. Tampoco lo veo con una puñalada de Charo ni nada. Nunca negó que fuese hacer algo así y la verdad es que se veía venir. Visto en perspectiva mantener tan a ralla la deuda en NMM solo podía tener esta justificación. A mi desde luego no me sorprende, aunque me impacta.
> ...



Y como haces coincidir el ciclo de containers con el ciclo de drybulk y el ciclo de tankers? Porque siempre va a tener algún segmento de negocio jodido.
No conozco a otra empresa de barcos mezclando tanto segmento diferente.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mensaje de Gabriel: "chatted with Clarksons: He likes the deal on price and the de risking ahead of tanker market reversal." Hay que aclarar que a Clarksons se la ponen dura los tankers.



El propio Gabriel decía que la opción que menos le gustaba era asumir barcos de tankers en NMM


----------



## Minadeperro (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Y como haces coincidir el ciclo de containers con el ciclo de drybulk y el ciclo de tankers? Porque siempre va a tener algún segmento de negocio jodido.
> No conozco a otra empresa de barcos mezclando tanto segmento diferente.



Tienes todas las japos grandes con un reparto de flota similar... Con menos containers de hecho, y la bolsa no las está maltratando para nada.


----------



## RockLobster (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Y como haces coincidir el ciclo de containers con el ciclo de drybulk y el ciclo de tankers? Porque siempre va a tener algún segmento de negocio jodido.
> No conozco a otra empresa de barcos mezclando tanto segmento diferente.



los cachondos en la nota de prensa dicen que eso es lo bueno, que siempre tendran una seccion en lo alto del ciclo!


...mientras el resto pierde dinero a mansalva


----------



## Witosev (26 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mensaje de Gabriel: "chatted with Clarksons: He likes the deal on price and the de risking ahead of tanker market reversal." Hay que aclarar que a Clarksons se la ponen dura los tankers.



Todo lo contrario que Gabriel! A mi no me apetece nada estar expuesto a tankers. Lógicamente si al accionista de NMM le sale la fusión con NNA como en su día le salió la de NMCI será un mega éxito. Pero no lo veo. Es cierto que los tankers más en la mierda no puede estar y que más ya no puede caer el sector, pero...


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> El propio Gabriel decía que la opción que menos le gustaba era asumir barcos de tankers en NMM



Sí, como estructura de flota es una mierda. Pero hay otros factores en juego que pueden hacer que hasta sea una buena opción, si AF se plantea subir la acción.


----------



## DaríoRN (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Y como haces coincidir el ciclo de containers con el ciclo de drybulk y el ciclo de tankers? Porque siempre va a tener algún segmento de negocio jodido.
> No conozco a otra empresa de barcos mezclando tanto segmento diferente.



Eso mismo me pregunto yo


----------



## jjh (26 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> El propio Gabriel decía que la opción que menos le gustaba era asumir barcos de tankers en NMM



Gabriel se encuentra en una situación delicada, con un 1% de NMM en su cartera, y habiendo rotado parte de esta recientemente a ampliar posición en esta compañía.

Le toca hacer de abogado del diablo y rezar para que Angeliki haga en la CC lo que no ha hecho nunca: dar la cara.

Edit: por aclarar, no un 1% de la cartera, sino de la compañía.


----------



## nitro` (26 Ago 2021)

Y creo que tenemos 6-K.

Quiza tenemos alguna sorpresa mas, como que en vez de lubricante, va a pasar a usar gravilla con nosotros.



https://sec.report/Document/0001193125-21-257676/


----------



## CMarlow (26 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Gabriel se encuentra en una situación delicada, con un 1% de NMM en su cartera, y habiendo rotado parte de esta recientemente a ampliar posición en esta compañía.
> 
> Le toca hacer de abogado del diablo y rezar para que Angeliki haga en la CC lo que no ha hecho nunca: dar la cara.
> 
> Edit: por aclarar, no un 1% de la cartera, sino de la compañía.



Ojalá. Sería un signo muy positivo!


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2021)

Se emiten 3,4M de acciones de NMM.

Ya vamos por encima de los 30M de acciones.

Malo, se mire como se mire


----------



## austral (26 Ago 2021)

Estancada en el -6% en el after


----------



## austral (26 Ago 2021)

Beneficios de la combinación según la nota
Se espera que la Transacción:
• Crear la compañía naviera número uno más grande de EE. UU. Que cotiza en bolsa, con más de 140 embarcaciones agregadas aproximadamente 15 millones de toneladas de peso muerto operando en tres segmentos a través de 15 buques diferentes tipos y sirviendo a más de 10 mercados finales.
• Escale las operaciones con comercios de todos los tamaños con aproximadamente un tercio de sus embarcaciones operando en cada uno de los los tres segmentos.
• Lograr la diversificación para mitigar la volatilidad de los segmentos idiosincrásicos a medida que los segmentos operativos son impulsado por fundamentos únicos.
• Optimizar la estrategia permitiendo que la gerencia aproveche las oportunidades dentro de cada sector, como como calibrando el plazo de la carta en función de la oportunidad del segmento.
• Realice reducciones de costos anuales.
• Mantener una flexibilidad financiera significativa con una modesta relación de apalancamiento combinada de aproximadamente 35%, basado en el promedio de informes de corredores disponibles públicamente al 20 de agosto de 2021, y una gran base de valor colateral para refinanciar vencimientos de deuda.
• Mejorar el perfil crediticio aumentando la retención de efectivo para respaldar el crecimiento y el desapalancamiento continuo.
• Aumentar la capitalización del mercado de valores y la profundidad en la negociación de acciones para ofrecer un atractivo fundamental
oportunidad de inversión para inversores que buscan exposición a la economía global.
• Mantener y, en última instancia, aumentar la rentabilidad de los partícipes de la empresa combinada.
• Brindar a los accionistas de Navios Acquisition la oportunidad de continuar participando en la
empresa combinada y aprovechar las ventajas del mercado


----------



## jjh (26 Ago 2021)

Me choca mucho ver estos tweets:


----------



## austral (26 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Me choca mucho ver estos tweets:



Traducido:
NMM probablemente debería subir después del mercado (estoy comprando, pero haga su propio DD, no un consejo de inversión). CEO ahora mucho mejor alineado, comprando exposición de petroleros en mínimos, WACC drásticamente más bajo de NNA ...


----------



## jjh (27 Ago 2021)

Angeliki con más de 8 millones de acciones es mucho tomate...


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Angeliki con más de 8 millones de acciones es mucho tomate...



Son 8 M de acciones de NNA, que serán 1,X M de acciones de NMM.


----------



## juanmas (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. A ver qué cuenta en la conference call. Espero que tenga a varios analistas y responda a las preguntas con detalle y sin escaparse. Eso sería un cambio muy positivo. (Y que anuncie un dividendo, por supuesto!)



OMG, todavía te lo crees? porqué va a cambiar su estrategia? Si responde a una pregunta estará pactada y respecto a los dividendos, bueno ya tu sabe hermano.

Siento no haber liquidado toda mi posición en NMM, el 20% que me he quedado me parecen demasiadas.


----------



## juanmas (27 Ago 2021)

> CMarlow dijo:
> 
> Mensaje de Gabriel: "chatted with Clarksons: He likes the deal on price and the de risking ahead of tanker market reversal." Hay que aclarar que a Clarksons se la ponen dura los tankers.




A mas de uno, @cleaves tiene un TP de $26 para TNK. Será cierto que lo verán mis ojos en 12 meses?


----------



## Pepotin (27 Ago 2021)

Yo también likidé hoy el 75% de mi posición. Creo que habrá que esperar a ver que dice la pirata y sobre todo, como lo dice el 31, y ver si de verdad hay cambio de actitud o no, y a partir de ahí, me replantearé entrar de nuevo o no. Se habrá alineado todo lo que quiera con los accionistas, pero si sigue con esa politica comunicativa, me bajo del todo.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No es que le sobre pasta. Quedará caja libre a final de año y esperemos que entregue parte a los accionistas. Necesitaba el dinero ahora para cerrar el acuerdo y todo lo asociado (por el medio muchas negociaciones con bancos, refinanciaciones etc. y eso requiere caja para firmar compromisos). Además en lo que resta de año se va a seguir generando FCF



Me da que los ATM eran para derribar el no precio de la acción de manera interesada más que por necesidades de capital. Menuda pájara. Lo menos es explicar a sus accionistas por qué les estaba diluyendo para que éstos tomen sus decisiones de inversión de manera transparente. Está pájara no hay por donde cogerla.
Aquí, repito, lo más importante es que va a hacer el fondo activista porque la golfeta está erre que erre en que no hay divide do cerca o y sobre todo que se está usando el dinero para aplacar los barcos de Tankers para que la pájara tenga la gestión de ellos supuestamente por fuera del perímetro de NMM.
Menuda chortina la pájara.


----------



## Value (27 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Veo en Twitter que Gabriel mantiene una posición bastante neutra, incluso tratando de ver el lado positivo.
> 
> Pero en mi mente me lo imagino golpeando el teclado y tirando el monitor por la ventana. Si los pequeños inversores estamos jodidos, él tiene que estar que se suba por las paredes.



Lo único positivo de esto es que ya nos quitamos el marrón de NNA (a un coste muy alto desde mi putno de vista) y es verdad que ahora AF pues tiene más accioens de la nueva NMM



jjh dijo:


> Me choca mucho ver estos tweets:



Todo lo que dice es cierto, el problema es que a MI no me gustan los TANKERS en esta parte del ciclo y angeliki nos los acaba de meter por el culo


----------



## Hombredepaja (27 Ago 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> A mas de uno, @cleaves tiene un TP de $26 para TNK. Será cierto que lo verán mis ojos en 12 meses?



Si dentro de un año los rates de los tankers siguen igual que ahora los $26 los alcanzará después de un reverse split.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues sí, tiene toda la pinta. Era ya uno de los motivos que se baraja para explicar las actuaciones de AF últimamente. Un acto deshonesto, eso está claro. Pirata y tal... Mirando el lado positivo está que ahora AF se alinea con los intereses de los accionistas, y además le interesa transferir cash de NMM a NM a través de dividendos. Así que al final... hasta puede que sea bueno.



Pero como se va a pensar que una pájara como esa se alinea con los intereses de los accionistas si lo que está es cuida do que se mantengan los barcos tanqueros a como sea con el dinero de los accionistas de otra empresa para beneficiarse ella con su contacto de gestión por fiera de NMM.
En el mundo de los negocios la credibilidad dura un partido. Si alguien te engaña y no le das su merecido, a la siguiente te engaña y con más razón.
Por eso los fondos buitre son implacables con las presas. No puede quedar nada sobre la mesa. Es la forma de proteger el negocio.
Si la pájara y su golfada queda impune, es un mensaje para todas las navieras: los inversores están a por uvas, sacarles la pasta que son fieles.

No brainer.

Al margen que puedan manipular el valor .... está claro que las acciones sube cuando se compran (resultados o no) y que en este escenario pocos pueden poner su dinero al servicio de una mangante.
El mercado tiene que falte su merecido de manera muy contundente.

Repito, lo importante es ver qué hace el fondo activista. Deslizó de manera elegante dudas sobre la honorabilidad de la golfeta y ahora puede ir a la línea de flotación.


----------



## Reboot (27 Ago 2021)

Angeliki me la sigue poniendo dura.

Con tankers o sin ellos.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> La pasta era para salvar a los tankers, NMM acaba de poner en NNA $195M entre una AK y un crédito.



Que me os que explicar a los inversores para qué iba a usar el dinero.
Bueno, ya sabéis que esta señora ya no va a hacer más ATMs. Pero lo mismo en un año le da por pulirse toda la caja y hacer aks para levantar capital con el que comprar cuantos más barcos mejor que así se forra con la gestión de los mismos fiera del perímetro de la empresa.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> El propio Gabriel decía que la opción que menos le gustaba era asumir barcos de tankers en NMM



Es el cuenta de nunca acabar. En TGP mismamente tienen dinero para subir de manera importante los dividendos o por lo menos generar expectativas para hacerlo. Esos señores levantaron capital par hacer inversiones aseguradas en el tiempo y con buenas TIR para poder devolver el dinero a los accionistas. Y lo que hacen es dar lo mínimo posible porque van probablemente a dedicar el retorno a comprar más barquitos en Qatar y que la rueda siga girando. Son todos muy poco transparentes. En general los negocios que consumen .icho capital ter.inan salir do mal porque llega un día en el que no es posible seguir metiendo capital.
En TGP apuesto que compran preferentes y con los intereses que ahorre. Van a subir lo mínimo el dividendo porque el resto de beneficio no lo quieren tocar ni en pintura, para gastar en barquitos. Vamos que son capaces de anular dividendo y hace ak para que junto a nueva deuda puedan comprar barquitos.
A los navieros les encanta construir imperio. Al tiempo.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Repito, lo importante es ver qué hace el fondo activista. Deslizó de manera elegante dudas sobre la honorabilidad de la golfeta y ahora puede ir a la línea de flotación.



Lo del fondo activista se la chupa. No tiene absolutamente nada que hacer ante esta operación. Y si anuncia subida de dividendos en la call, más aún le tapará la boca.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Es el cuenta de nunca acabar. En TGP mismamente tienen dinero para subir de manera importante los dividendos o por lo menos generar expectativas para hacerlo. Esos señores levantaron capital par hacer inversiones aseguradas en el tiempo y con buenas TIR para poder devolver el dinero a los accionistas. Y lo que hacen es dar lo mínimo posible porque van probablemente a dedicar el retorno a comprar más barquitos en Qatar y que la rueda siga girando. Son todos muy poco transparentes. En general los negocios que consumen .icho capital ter.inan salir do mal porque llega un día en el que no es posible seguir metiendo capital.
> En TGP apuesto que compran preferentes y con los intereses que ahorre. Van a subir lo mínimo el dividendo porque el resto de beneficio no lo quieren tocar ni en pintura, para gastar en barquitos. Vamos que son capaces de anular dividendo y hace ak para que junto a nueva deuda puedan comprar barquitos.
> A los navieros les encanta construir imperio. Al tiempo.



Pero los de TGP tienen una consigna clara, no? Bajar deuda hasta tener un "investable grade" y luego centrarse en repartir dividendo. No les he oído hablar de querer comprar barcos porque sí. Bien es cierto que no he escuchado la última call.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Lo único positivo de esto es que ya nos quitamos el marrón de NNA (a un coste muy alto desde mi putno de vista) y es verdad que ahora AF pues tiene más accioens de la nueva NMM
> 
> 
> 
> Todo lo que dice es cierto, el problema es que a MI no me gustan los TANKERS en esta parte del ciclo y angeliki nos los acaba de meter por el culo



Puede ser interesante. Ella se asegura gestión de más barcos, cambia acciones que iban a quebrar por acciones de una e.ñresa más segura y mejor. Pero el te.a es que está claro que se enriquece ella y que lo que ha hecho es una golfada a costa de quienes habéis apoquinado lana confianza en una gestión por y para los accionistas. ¿Por qué fiarse de es pájara?


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Lo del fondo activista se la chupa. No tiene absolutamente nada que hacer ante esta operación. Y si anuncia subida de dividendos en la call, más aún le tapará la boca.



El fondo le debe buscar las cosquillas y si ha hecho algo ilegal en la gestión de la empresa lo va a pagar.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pero los de TGP tienen una consigna clara, no? Bajar deuda hasta tener un "investable grade" y luego centrarse en repartir dividendo. No les he oído hablar de querer comprar barcos porque sí. Bien es cierto que no he escuchado la última call.



Bueno bueno que con esos tampoco uno puede poner la mano en el fuego. Se habla de comprar barcos en Qatar. La realidad es que pueden poner más divide do encima de la mesa y no lo están haciendo. Cada vez que tienen buena caja se la pulen en algo. Aquí ganan los bancos, eso seguro.
Por debajo de 14 USD el mercado claramente no está valorando que el dividendo va a subir notablemente a futuro y si me apuntas hasta muestra precaución de que se vaya a mantener el actual o que lo vayan a quitar para meterse en alguna nueva aventura.


----------



## Adrirg (27 Ago 2021)

¿Creéis que hará la misma jugada con Navios Holdings la Charo?

Está subiendo un 10% en el after


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Adrirg dijo:


> ¿Creéis que hará la misma jugada con Navios Holdings la Charo?
> 
> Está subiendo un 10% en el after



No, Navíos sirve como holding. Lo que preveo es que siga transfiriendo flota de NM a NMM, por lo que no va a haber tanto cash disponible a final de año. No dideis que toda la flota que pueda liberar de NM la va a pasar a NMM


----------



## austral (27 Ago 2021)

Al final, el cierre en el after 24,50$ (-4,56%)


----------



## jjh (27 Ago 2021)

Yo sigo leyendo comentarios acerca de esta noticia y recojo opiniones muy dispares a partes iguales: gente contenta por el fin de la incertidumbre y la posible alineación de intereses de AF (a pesar de la dilución del 13% aprox de las acciones), y gente que se siente traicionada y que no le gusta ni NNA ni el timing de entrar en tankers.

No acabo de tener ni medio claro como despertará hoy la acción ni su comportamiento en las próximas semanas.


----------



## jjh (27 Ago 2021)

Por otro lado, en el segundo trimestre 19 instituciones aumentaron participación frente a 3 que redujeron.


----------



## Cormac (27 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Yo sigo leyendo comentarios acerca de esta noticia y recojo opiniones muy dispares a partes iguales: gente contenta por el fin de la incertidumbre y la posible alineación de intereses de AF (a pesar de la dilución del 13% aprox de las acciones), y gente que se siente traicionada y que no le gusta ni NNA ni el timing de entrar en tankers.
> 
> No acabo de tener ni medio claro como despertará hoy la acción ni su comportamiento en las próximas semanas.



Yo igual. He ojeado foros extranjeros y hay de todo. 
Creo que me quedo y aguantaré el chaparrón.


----------



## zeddar (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Pero como se va a pensar que una pájara como esa se alinea con los intereses de los accionistas si lo que está es cuida do que se mantengan los barcos tanqueros a como sea con el dinero de los accionistas de otra empresa para beneficiarse ella con su contacto de gestión por fiera de NMM.
> En el mundo de los negocios la credibilidad dura un partido. Si alguien te engaña y no le das su merecido, a la siguiente te engaña y con más razón.
> Por eso los fondos buitre son implacables con las presas. No puede quedar nada sobre la mesa. Es la forma de proteger el negocio.
> Si la pájara y su golfada queda impune, es un mensaje para todas las navieras: los inversores están a por uvas, sacarles la pasta que son fieles.
> ...



Yo entiendo que se habla de alineación porque ahora va a tener 1,5M de acciones de la nueva NMM, no creo que le interese que esas acciones se vayan a la mierda porque perdería mucho dinero, ahora le interesa que esas acciones vayan bien y repartan dividendo por su propio beneficio.
Obviamente AF lo tenía todo planeado desde un principio y viendo lo visto estoy de acuerdo con algún comentario de que los AK no los ha hecho tanto por la necesidad de capital de la fusión como para mantener el precio de la acción de NMM baja y tener un canje más favorable para recibir más acciones ella de la nueva empresa.

Creo que para nosotros, los actuales accionistas, esto aumenta el extremo posible rentabilidad/riesgo de una manera muy alta, es un puro All in, si ya nunca lo hubo, ahora hay mucho menos término medio. O bien los tankers siguen quemado dinero y la flota de containers/dry bulk les va a pagar la fiesta, con lo que no vamos a ver ni un euro, más que algún dividendo ridículo y la acción seguramente vuelva por debajo de los 15usd; o bien nos pasa como con la fusión de NMCI y si el ciclo de los tankers se gira el pelotazo va a ser espectacular.
Yo de momento voy a esperar las próximas semanas a ver como se mueven las cosas antes de decidir si vendo o mantengo la posición.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Yo sigo leyendo comentarios acerca de esta noticia y recojo opiniones muy dispares a partes iguales: gente contenta por el fin de la incertidumbre y la posible alineación de intereses de AF (a pesar de la dilución del 13% aprox de las acciones), y gente que se siente traicionada y que no le gusta ni NNA ni el timing de entrar en tankers.
> 
> No acabo de tener ni medio claro como despertará hoy la acción ni su comportamiento en las próximas semanas.



Hay que poner las cosas en su contexto.

¿pensabas que se iban a posicionar de forma diferente gente como Joeri, Mintzmeier o Gabriel?. Todos ellos son accionistas de hace tiempo y han estado apoyando la tesis sin fisuras durante mucho tiempo. Quédate con lo importante: Gabriel tiene un video donde indica que lo que menos le gustaría sería una fusión / intervención de NNA por parte de NMM, ahora parece que cambia de opinión. Recuerdo que esta es la primera posición de su fondo.

Por otra parte, hay mucho síndrome de estocolmo en los comentarios.

La verdad verdadera es que Angeliki Franjou ha finalizado el primer acto de esta saga de la siguiente forma: Ha diluido a los accionistas de NMM emitiendo casi un 50% adicional de acciones de NMM (emitidas a 30% NAV) para salvar a una empresa del grupo que está en pérdidas, que no puede refinanciar su deuda de 1 billón de $ y a cuyos accionistas premia con una prima de compra del 65%. No hay más.

Los puristas nos dirán que no se ha diluido a nadie porque los Tankers pueden ser el pelotazo de la década. Seguro, pero primero se ponemos la lana a cambio de una expectativa.

El segundo acto y final está ya escrito: dedicar el cash flow de NMM en apoyar a NM, bien mediante una transacción corporativa o bien comprándole barcos a fair value.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Y mirando hacia futuro, ¿cómo queda NMM?.

El EPS no va a ser tan lustroso como parecía. Por una parte hay que sumar un 12% adicional de acciones al denominador. Y por otra parte hay que detraer un montón de millones de $ en el numerador porque el nuevo segmento de Tankers va a estar perdiendo dinero a saco los próximos trimestres. Este trimestre va a quemar NAV como unos bestias (NNA).

¿seguirá estando barata NMM?. Sí, pero gobernada por una directiva que tendría que estar ya mismo en un juzgado.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

zeddar dijo:


> Yo entiendo que se habla de alineación porque ahora va a tener 1,5M de acciones de la nueva NMM, no creo que le interese que esas acciones se vayan a la mierda porque perdería mucho dinero, ahora le interesa que esas acciones vayan bien y repartan dividendo por su propio beneficio.
> Obviamente AF lo tenía todo planeado desde un principio y viendo lo visto estoy de acuerdo con algún comentario de que los AK no los ha hecho tanto por la necesidad de capital de la fusión como para mantener el precio de la acción de NMM baja y tener un canje más favorable para recibir más acciones ella de la nueva empresa.
> 
> Creo que para nosotros, los actuales accionistas, esto aumenta el extremo posible rentabilidad/riesgo de una manera muy alta, es un puro All in, si ya nunca lo hubo, ahora hay mucho menos término medio. O bien los tankers siguen quemado dinero y la flota de containers/dry bulk les va a pagar la fiesta, con lo que no vamos a ver ni un euro, más que algún dividendo ridículo y la acción seguramente vuelva por debajo de los 15usd; o bien nos pasa como con la fusión de NMCI y si el ciclo de los tankers se gira el pelotazo va a ser espectacular.
> Yo de momento voy a esperar las próximas semanas a ver como se mueven las cosas antes de decidir si vendo o mantengo la posición.



Creo que el peso de los fees que cobra es unas cuantas veces el valor en mercado de esas 1,5M de acciones de NMM.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> El segundo acto y final está ya escrito: dedicar el cash flow de NMM en apoyar a NM, bien mediante una transacción corporativa o bien comprándole barcos a fair value.



O repartiendo dividendos a lo bestia, para que el dinero caiga tanto en NM como en su bolsillo. Si sucede eso, alguien dirá que no está contento?


----------



## nitro` (27 Ago 2021)

Encima tiene la cara de soltar esta bomba el jueves y decirte, oye que como me importas poco, ya te dare explicaciones no el Viernes, ni Lunes, ni Martes. Miercoles, mejor Miercoles.


Es como si tu mujer te escribe un sms detallandote como se ha follado a su ex, y la ultima frase es "Cuando la semana que viene vuelva a casa, ya hablaremos"


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> O repartiendo dividendos a lo bestia, para que el dinero caiga tanto en NM como en su bolsillo. Si sucede eso, alguien dirá que no está contento?



Eso que sería lógico incluso sería lamentable porque ella que debe ser la garante de los accionistas ..... ha tumba intencionadamente la acción diluyendo a los accionistas para pillar más tajada y enriquecerse.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> O repartiendo dividendos a lo bestia, para que el dinero caiga tanto en NM como en su bolsillo. Si sucede eso, alguien dirá que no está contento?



Ojalá ocurra pero parece improbable.

Haciendo números, ha emitido muchas más acciones de las que necesitaba. Tras esta fusión ya sabemos que a final de año tendrá una caja de entre 250m$ y 300m$. ¿entonces por qué ha emitido casi un 50% adicional de acciones de NMM rompiendo el culo a los accionistas?.

¿de verdad crees que para dárselo ahora en dividendos a los accionistas?.

Ella misma dice que seguirá creciendo la flota y NM está enferma todavía. Fácilmente que gaste 200m$ en comprar más barcos de dry bulk a NM.


Desde el punto de vista del grupo, está haciendo lo que tiene que hacer. Pero aquí lo que interesa es lo que nos llevamos los de NMM.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Eso que sería lógico incluso sería lamentable porque ella que debe ser la garante de los accionistas ..... ha tumba intencionadamente la acción diluyendo a los accionistas para pillar más tajada y enriquecerse.



Nadie en su sano juicio emite acciones para dar un dividendo.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Encima tiene la cara de soltar esta bomba el jueves y decirte, oye que como me importas poco, ya te dare explicaciones no el Viernes, ni Lunes, ni Martes. Miercoles, mejor Miercoles.
> 
> 
> Es como si tu mujer te escribe un sms detallandote como se ha follado a su ex, y la ultima frase es "Cuando la semana que viene vuelva a casa, ya hablaremos"



Bien explicado.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Supramax de septiembre a 40k!! Con los FFAs que el BDI puede rondar los 5.000 en unas semanas!


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Ago 2021)

No se pero a mi se me fue la olla por estar de vacaciones y quería haber vendido la mitad de la posición al menos en BE y ahora me voy a comer una buena polla

mis vuelve a 26 en algún momento no se si la darán por culo


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Ojalá ocurra pero parece improbable.
> 
> Haciendo números, ha emitido muchas más acciones de las que necesitaba. Tras esta fusión ya sabemos que a final de año tendrá una caja de entre 250m$ y 300m$. ¿entonces por qué ha emitido casi un 50% adicional de acciones de NMM rompiendo el culo a los accionistas?.
> 
> ...



Pues la respuesta ya la sabes: para mantener bajo el precio de NMM y que el canje le salga más favorable. Sí, un robo y tal, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

zeddar dijo:


> Yo entiendo que se habla de alineación porque ahora va a tener 1,5M de acciones de la nueva NMM, no creo que le interese que esas acciones se vayan a la mierda porque perdería mucho dinero, ahora le interesa que esas acciones vayan bien y repartan dividendo por su propio beneficio.
> Obviamente AF lo tenía todo planeado desde un principio y viendo lo visto estoy de acuerdo con algún comentario de que los AK no los ha hecho tanto por la necesidad de capital de la fusión como para mantener el precio de la acción de NMM baja y tener un canje más favorable para recibir más acciones ella de la nueva empresa.
> 
> Creo que para nosotros, los actuales accionistas, esto aumenta el extremo posible rentabilidad/riesgo de una manera muy alta, es un puro All in, si ya nunca lo hubo, ahora hay mucho menos término medio. O bien los tankers siguen quemado dinero y la flota de containers/dry bulk les va a pagar la fiesta, con lo que no vamos a ver ni un euro, más que algún dividendo ridículo y la acción seguramente vuelva por debajo de los 15usd; o bien nos pasa como con la fusión de NMCI y si el ciclo de los tankers se gira el pelotazo va a ser espectacular.
> Yo de momento voy a esperar las próximas semanas a ver como se mueven las cosas antes de decidir si vendo o mantengo la posición.



Puede ser si bien lo que a ella le interese hay que enmarcarlo en un rango temporal. El enriquecimiento ya de ha producido asegurando la gestión de ta tos barcos y cambiando acciones de una empresa en quiebra por acciones de una empresa con valor. Que ahora mismo le interese dar dividendo y subir la acción NO está tan claro porque no va a vender las acciones.
Durante las últimas semanas entraron muchos institucionales que se sentirán defraudados y engañados. Ese es un dinero que no se dedica a la vida contemplativa y puede decidir salir en masa de un lugar gestionado por una golfeta. Si es así, la acción la mandan un 40% más abajo.
Repito, queda por ver al fondo activista quien también engañado puede decir que le den por culo a esta acción.
La gente profesional no tiene el dinero donde se les engaña, es una máxima.
La realidad es que además ha premiado a los accionistas (ella lo es) con una prima del 65% estando potencialmente quebrados con el dinero de los accionistas de otra e.lresa distinta donde ella no es accionista apenas pero si gestora. Joder, es que es una delincuente.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues la respuesta ya la sabes: para mantener bajo el precio de NMM y que el canje le salga más favorable. Sí, un robo y tal, pero es lo que hay.



No creo que haya sido para mantener bajo el precio de las acciones de NMM, eso lo veo más como un efecto colateral.

El dinero que ha emitido de más conjuntamente con el FCF lo necesita primero para rescatar a NNA y el siguiente acto será NM. En este caso espero que comprando más barcos de NM.

Por eso creo que los accionistas de NMM no van a ver un dólar de la caja y del FCF de 2021.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Y perdonad, ha duplicado el número de acciones en circulación de una empresa que nada en la abundancia de cash flow SIN ninguna necesidad. Eso supone que los accionistas se la traen al pairo.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Un aspecto positivo que no he valorado es la reducción del coste de la deuda de NNA una vez que esté bajo el paraguas de NMM.

Eso debe ser una pasta.


----------



## zeddar (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que el peso de los fees que cobra es unas cuantas veces el valor en mercado de esas 1,5M de acciones de NMM.



Si te refieres a los fees que cobra por el mantenimiento de los barcos, no se yo si será más dinero en neto (me refiero a después de los propios gastos de mantenimiento del barco, el personal al que paga, los costes de la empresa, etc..), que el dinero que recibiría de dividendos de esas acciones así como su revalorización, teniendo en cuenta que ese es dinero sin ningún gasto (ni siquiera impuestos pues están en paraísos fiscales).
No tengo muy claro que le interese que sus acciones valgan 10usd en vez de 70usd, que en su caso serían 90Musd de diferencia de valor, aunque obviamente de un management como este se puede esperar cualquier cosa.


----------



## jjh (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que poner las cosas en su contexto.
> 
> ¿pensabas que se iban a posicionar de forma diferente gente como Joeri, Mintzmeier o Gabriel?. Todos ellos son accionistas de hace tiempo y han estado apoyando la tesis sin fisuras durante mucho tiempo. Quédate con lo importante: Gabriel tiene un video donde indica que lo que menos le gustaría sería una fusión / intervención de NNA por parte de NMM, ahora parece que cambia de opinión. Recuerdo que esta es la primera posición de su fondo.
> 
> ...



Sí, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. En algún comentario anterior menciono que a Gabriel le toca hacer de abogado del diablo (o la diabla).

Pero intento averiguar que camino va a tomar el valor de la acción para decidir si vender ya o aguantar unas semanas (la opción a largo nunca la he contemplado en NMM).


----------



## lodero (27 Ago 2021)

creo que esto sirve como resumen


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

No había visto este detalle de la noticia

The current value of the combined company's vessels is estimated at $4.2B and it will have an enterprise value of ~$2.25B.

NAV un poco bajo, ¿no?


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> No había visto este detalle de la noticia
> 
> The current value of the combined company's vessels is estimated at $4.2B and it will have an enterprise value of ~$2.25B.
> 
> NAV un poco bajo, ¿no?



La verdad es que además de golfeta para los accionistas hay que deuda mucho de su gestión. Tiene la empresa como los zorros de deuda a pesar de haber pillado una temporada como nunca ha habido en Tankers, un pelotazo impresionante en containers, ..... y mira qué empresa tiene, 50% del EV es deuda.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que además de golfeta para los accionistas hay que deuda mucho de su gestión. Tiene la empresa como los zorros de deuda a pesar de haber pillado una temporada como nunca ha habido en Tankers, un pelotazo impresionante en containers, ..... y mira qué empresa tiene, 50% del EV es deuda.



Lo cierto es que ha pegado un pelotazo en containers y ahora lo está pegando en drybulk y los accionistas no han visto un miserable dividendo. Y ya está indicando que a corto plazo no lo van a ver.

Como nota positiva está la reducción del coste de la deuda de NNA que como tiene una tonelada, a ojo de buen cubero puede suponer un ahorro de unos 30m$ anuales. Eso es mucho dinero de ahorro.

Será importante ver la reacción de la cotización de NM, espero al alza porque acaban de confirmar que va a salir bien parada con el dinero de los accionistas de NMM.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Mensaje de frko en el chat de VIE:

NMM (important note): AF's current ownership stake in NMM, her stake after the NMM/NNA merger and her potential stake after seizing all NMM units pledged to NSM as loan collateral look like this:

Currently:
- 347.636 units held directly
- 650.974 units held indirectly via her 25.4% stake in NM which holds 2,562,893 units
- 553,408 units held by NMM's GP (controlled by AF)
**= 1,552,018 units held in total (directly and indirectly) = 5.7% of all units incl. GP units after all ATM programs**

After NMM/NNA merger:
- 1,552,018 units already held directly and indirectly
- 1,122,000 units newly issued to NSM (NSM will receive 8.8M NNA shares for partial loan cancellation, these shares will be exchanged into NMM units at a 0.1275x ratio)
**= 2,674,018 units held in total (directly and indirectly) after NMM/NNA merger = appr. 8.7% of all outstanding units incl. GP units after merger**

A total of 2,110,803 NMM units have been pledged to NSM (= AF) as collateral for NSM's loans to NM. If NSM enforces this collateral in case of a default of NM or if NM and NSM agree that NSM receives the pledged NMM units as loan repayment in kind, AF's ownership stake in NMM after the NNA merger looks like this:
- 347.636 units already held directly by AF
- 2,110,803 pledged units received as loan repayment
- 553,408 units held by NMM's GP (controlled by AF)
1,122,000 units newly issued to NSM in connection with NMM/NNA merger
**= 4,133,847 units held in total = 13.5% of all outstanding units incl. GP units and newly issued units in connection with NMM/NNA merger**

In summary: AF's ownership stake in NMM increases from currently 5.7% to 8.7% after the NMM/NNA merger and to 13.5% if AF (NSM) receives the NMM units which NM has pledged to NSM as loan collateral. This is very important. AF's magical achievement will be that she has saved NNA and possibly NM while at the same time substantially increasing her stake in NMM which, as we all know, has an intrinsic value which is multiple times higher than the current market cap.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Puede ser si bien lo que a ella le interese hay que enmarcarlo en un rango temporal. El enriquecimiento ya de ha producido asegurando la gestión de ta tos barcos y cambiando acciones de una empresa en quiebra por acciones de una empresa con valor. Que ahora mismo le interese dar dividendo y subir la acción NO está tan claro porque no va a vender las acciones.
> Durante las últimas semanas entraron muchos institucionales que se sentirán defraudados y engañados. Ese es un dinero que no se dedica a la vida contemplativa y puede decidir salir en masa de un lugar gestionado por una golfeta. Si es así, la acción la mandan un 40% más abajo.
> Repito, queda por ver al fondo activista quien también engañado puede decir que le den por culo a esta acción.
> La gente profesional no tiene el dinero donde se les engaña, es una máxima.
> La realidad es que además ha premiado a los accionistas (ella lo es) con una prima del 65% estando potencialmente quebrados con el dinero de los accionistas de otra e.lresa distinta donde ella no es accionista apenas pero si gestora. Joder, es que es una delincuente.



Nadie que haya invertido en NMM en los últimos meses ha podido sentirse engañado! La acción cotizaba con tanto descuento por el miedo a lo que AF hiciese. Así que quien se sienta engañado es que no ha hecho el due diligence y punto.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Nadie que haya invertido en NMM en los últimos meses ha podido sentirse engañado! La acción cotizaba con tanto descuento por el miedo a lo que AF hiciese. Así que quien se sienta engañado es que no ha hecho el due diligence y punto.



Es verdad, a la bolsa se viene llorado. Aquí el punto es que ella ha ido a engañar y esa actitud es un peligro para los accionistas. Veamos que hacen los fondos, seguro que no tiran la cuchara tan fácil. En especial al activista.
Los institucionales su se ponen a salir ..... viene una temporada bajista.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Es verdad, a la bolsa se viene llorado. Aquí el punto es que ella ha ido a engañar y esa actitud es un peligro para los accionistas. Veamos que hacen los fondos, seguro que no tiran la cuchara tan fácil. En especial al activista.
> Los institucionales su se ponen a salir ..... viene una temporada bajista.



Pero engañar a quién?? Quien se sienta engañado es que no debería estar aquí, de entrada. Quien se sienta engañado es que no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que es NMM ni AF ni el universo Navios. Y el deal se ha hecho NAV to NAV, así que los accionistas de NMM no ha salido perdiendo realmente. A la gente le puede gustar más o menos que NMM haya metido tankers en la flota (a mi no me gusta), pero no se puede decir bajo ningún concepto que haya abusado de NMM.

Quien siga diciendo que AF ha engañado a los accionistas de NMM es que de entrada no debería estar en la acción desde hace mucho.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pero engañar a quién?? Quien se sienta engañado es que no debería estar aquí, de entrada. Quien se sienta engañado es que no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que es NMM ni AF ni el universo Navios. Y el deal se ha hecho NAV to NAV, así que los accionistas de NMM no ha salido perdiendo realmente. A la gente le puede gustar más o menos que NMM haya metido tankers en la flota (a mi no me gusta), pero no se puede decir bajo ningún concepto que haya abusado de NMM.
> 
> Quien siga diciendo que AF ha engañado a los accionistas de NMM es que de entrada no debería estar en la acción desde hace mucho.



Hombre NAV to NAV de un negocio que pierde pasta. Es cierto, la pájara ya es conocida y no debe sorprender a nadie porque este escenario ya estaba encima de la mesa como posibilidad. Pero también es cierto que es una pájara por mucho que ya lo era antes.
Aquí lo importante no es ella, esta gente suele acabar en la cárcel con el tiempo porque pierde la noción de que ellos no son Ley sino que hacen los fondos tanto institucionales como el activista.


----------



## Value (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pero engañar a quién?? Quien se sienta engañado es que no debería estar aquí, de entrada. Quien se sienta engañado es que no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que es NMM ni AF ni el universo Navios. Y el deal se ha hecho NAV to NAV, así que los accionistas de NMM no ha salido perdiendo realmente. A la gente le puede gustar más o menos que NMM haya metido tankers en la flota (a mi no me gusta), pero no se puede decir bajo ningún concepto que haya abusado de NMM.
> 
> Quien siga diciendo que AF ha engañado a los accionistas de NMM es que de entrada no debería estar en la acción desde hace mucho.



Pero vamos a ver ¿ Como que no ha abusado de nosotros ? ¿ Como que no hemos salido perdiendo ?

Te recuerdo que este movimiento sin el último ATM ultra dilutivo de 110M no podría haberlo hecho. Asiq bueno, perder hemos perdido seguro... El asunto ahora es si Angeliki se digna de una maldita vez a intentar cerrar el GAP respecto al NAV.

Y en cualquier métrica también hemos perdido (EPS, Leverage, FCF Yield...)

Ya te digo que ganar solo ha ganado ella y los bonistas de NNA.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pero engañar a quién?? Quien se sienta engañado es que no debería estar aquí, de entrada. Quien se sienta engañado es que no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que es NMM ni AF ni el universo Navios. Y el deal se ha hecho NAV to NAV, así que los accionistas de NMM no ha salido perdiendo realmente. A la gente le puede gustar más o menos que NMM haya metido tankers en la flota (a mi no me gusta), pero no se puede decir bajo ningún concepto que haya abusado de NMM.
> 
> Quien siga diciendo que AF ha engañado a los accionistas de NMM es que de entrada no debería estar en la acción desde hace mucho.



Que los accionistas de NMM han perdido es una evidencia. Echa la vista atrás y piensa en los 200m$ emitidos a 35%NAV.

Que podría haber sido peor, también.


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Ago 2021)

Sadomasoquismo griego MANDA!


----------



## juanmas (27 Ago 2021)

Hay que reconocer que Angeliki es una artista, como buena depredadora no deja presa viva; Las gacelillas no debemos asombrarnos que el león se nos quiera comer.

Hace lo que tiene que hacer, siempre en beneficio del holding. Se folló a los accionistas de NMCI y ahora, con la tasa de conversión 1 NNA * 0.1275 NMM, premia con un 56% de market value a los accionistas de NNA. La respuesta del mercado a la cotización de NMM está por ver, si no hay pánico y la corrección es moderada, apuesto por quedarme fuera a verlas venir.




El comentario de Arne Fredly, explica muy bien la actuación de AF y buena parte de sus peers en este negocio.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Ago 2021)

austral dijo:


> Al final, el cierre en el after 24,50$ (-4,56%)



Antes del horario comercial 23,01 −2,66 (10,36 %)


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver ¿ Como que no ha abusado de nosotros ? ¿ Como que no hemos salido perdiendo ?
> 
> Te recuerdo que este movimiento sin el último ATM ultra dilutivo de 110M no podría haberlo hecho. Asiq bueno, perder hemos perdido seguro... El asunto ahora es si Angeliki se digna de una maldita vez a intentar cerrar el GAP respecto al NAV.
> 
> ...



Sí, con el ATM está claro que hemos salido perdiendo, pero estoy hablando del deal que se ha anunciado ayer. Del ATM ya no hemos quejado antes y quien se haya metido estas últimas semanas o haya aguantado las acciones hasta ahora ya sabía lo que había.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, con el ATM está claro que hemos salido perdiendo, pero estoy hablando del deal que se ha anunciado ayer. Del ATM ya no hemos quejado antes y quien se haya metido estas últimas semanas o haya aguantado las acciones hasta ahora ya sabía lo que había.



Está claro que los que vayan a entrar a futuro no habrán sufrido el coste (ATMs) de está operación y podrán disfrutar de las potenciales ganancias de la recuperación de los Tankers.

El premarket no viene bien pero no significa mucho.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Está claro que los que vayan a entrar a futuro no habrán sufrido el coste (ATMs) de está operación y podrán disfrutar de las potenciales ganancias de la recuperación de los Tankers.
> 
> El premarket no viene bien pero no significa mucho.



Ni todos los que han entrado estas últimas semanas, como los 13 institucionales que han tomado posiciones.


----------



## Hastur (27 Ago 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Creo que podemos ir saliendo de la cueva....parece que tienen tirón esto !!! Nos iremos a los 30 esta semana ?



Lo he bendecido oigaaaaaaa 

Con el bote de vaselina en la mano estoy....veremos cuanto duele


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Este es el comentario de Nick en su último artículo sobre NMM

One overhang gone. We will see how much expectation of this was already baked-in in the coming days and weeks. At just 30% of NAV NMM shares were expecting something VERY bad.


It's hard to see this as a good deal for NMM shareholders as it is impossible to justify any NMM share issuance at this level. This only ends up being accretive if tanker asset prices vastly outperform dry bulk and container assets in the coming years. That said, it is also not value destructive enough to change the thesis materially.


Updating my model to a post NNA merger share count of around 30.7M NMM shares gives us EPS of $7.5 in the second half of 2021, $14.19 in 2022, and $11 in 2023 without accounting for the effect of the NNA fleet which will take some time to model. So even with the higher share count we are looking at $33 EPS through 2023-end with earnings upside if you believe in the tanker recovery, and downside if you don't.


Although I personally don't like this deal, NMM is still very cheap at 1.8x 2022 earnings based on today's closing price and the higher share count after the deal.


Some positive takeaways:
1) over 1M new NMM shares going to AF in exchange for NSM debt. She knows the shares are cheap here and would rather own NMM than cash. This should help align AF with shareholders and could signal an end to dilution.
2) NNA overhang and uncertainty gone.
3) Buying tanker assets near the bottom of the tanker cycle with fundamentals looking good late 2022/2023 forward.
4) Cash/Balance sheet was put to work. 50% more vessels for about 12% dilution.
5) NMM will pay off or refinance NNA debt at a much lower cost. P&L of tanker fleet will be much better under NMM.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Ni todos los que han entrado estas últimas semanas, como los 13 institucionales que han tomado posiciones.



MARSHALL WACE NORTH AMERICA L.P. comunicó el 25 de Agosto otras 175.000 acciones.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Este es el comentario de Nick en su último artículo sobre NMM
> 
> One overhang gone. We will see how much expectation of this was already baked-in in the coming days and weeks. At just 30% of NAV NMM shares were expecting something VERY bad.
> 
> ...



NMM está plagada de retailers y lo habitual es esperar una reacción bajista en la apertura. Pero no sería muy raro verla cerrar en verde ya que el daño se hizo en los ATMs previos.

Seguramente el mercado no contaba con la emisión de otro 12% de acciones y por ahí puede venir la primera reacción.

Si de verdad es una buena operación, hoy tendrían que entrar institucionales.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

AF ha dado una entrevista a un medio especializado. Un muy buen signo de cambio!! (Yo no tengo suscripción y no puedo leerla)









Navios Partners swallows Navios Acquisition to spawn monster listing | TradeWinds


Stock-for-stock takeover creates largest US-listed shipowner, bails Navios Acquisition out of pending bond maturity




www.tradewindsnews.com


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Lo que me jode es que ahora tengo que prestar atención a los rates de tankers además del BDI, FFA, Harpex y New Contex


----------



## orovp (27 Ago 2021)

parece en la pre que no quiere bajar mas de 9%


----------



## juanmas (27 Ago 2021)

Angeliki vendiendo la moto en TW


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Lo que me hace gracia es que todos esperábamos un desenlace de la tragedia griega, y ahora que lo tenemos, y que no ha sido un robo a los accionistas (el desenlace en si, no el ATM, que eso ya es agua pasada y aquí seguimos), hay gente que se queja y se echa las manos a la cabeza. Creo que deberíamos estar entre contentos y muy contentos, más que andar quejándonos. O en qué mundo de fantasía vivía la gente??


----------



## Cuqui (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Lo que me hace gracia es que todos esperábamos un desenlace de la tragedia griega, y ahora que lo tenemos, y que no ha sido un robo a los accionistas (el desenlace en si, no el ATM, que eso ya es agua pasada y aquí seguimos), hay gente que se queja y se echa las manos a la cabeza. Creo que deberíamos estar entre contentos y muy contentos, más que andar quejándonos. O en qué mundo de fantasía vivía la gente??



Estas en plan positivista y me parece bien, pero aqui seguimos todos a cuatro patas. Lo unico bueno es que ya no duele. 
Yo ya sufro sindrome de Estocolmo. Me levanto cada dia en plan "Angeliki hijadeputa, no tienes ovarios a bajarnos a 10", y si lo hace compro mas, y cuando estemos a 5, mas. Yo me hundo con mis barcos griegos. El dia que me suicide, mi familia vendera mis organos para comprar mas NMM.
Angeliki hija de ls grandisima, i love you.


----------



## Bijouk (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Lo que me hace gracia es que todos esperábamos un desenlace de la tragedia griega, y ahora que lo tenemos, y que no ha sido un robo a los accionistas (el desenlace en si, no el ATM, que eso ya es agua pasada y aquí seguimos), hay gente que se queja y se echa las manos a la cabeza. Creo que deberíamos estar entre contentos y muy contentos, más que andar quejándonos. O en qué mundo de fantasía vivía la gente??



Hombre, el peso de la accion de NNA podría haber sido mas bajo no? Y ojo, que no veo para nada ilógico a nivel de empresa y de dirección intentar tener de todo para poder asegurar una estabilidad en todos los ciclos. A nivel directivo tiene sentido. A nivel de tesis de inversión nuestra... Yo estoy dubitativo, me tiene un poco asqueado (estoy desde marzo dentro)


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Hombre, el peso de la accion de NNA podría haber sido mas bajo no? Y ojo, que no veo para nada ilógico a nivel de empresa y de dirección intentar tener de todo para poder asegurar una estabilidad en todos los ciclos. A nivel directivo tiene sentido. A nivel de tesis de inversión nuestra... Yo estoy dubitativo, me tiene un poco asqueado (estoy desde marzo dentro)



El premium sobre media de 60 días es de un 17% o así. Es 65% sobre cierre de ayer porque la acción de NNA se ha desplomado estas últimas semanas.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> MARSHALL WACE NORTH AMERICA L.P. comunicó el 25 de Agosto otras 175.000 acciones.



A ver si algún institucional se sale y derriba el precio marcando una entrada para los que están afuera. El daño ya está hecho con los ATMs y la dilución. A más incluso la desconfianza de la golfeta hecha que no por esperada es menos golfada.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que Angeliki es una artista, como buena depredadora no deja presa viva; Las gacelillas no debemos asombrarnos que el león se nos quiera comer.
> 
> Hace lo que tiene que hacer, siempre en beneficio del holding. Se folló a los accionistas de NMCI y ahora, con la tasa de conversión 1 NNA * 0.1275 NMM, premia con un 56% de market value a los accionistas de NNA. La respuesta del mercado a la cotización de NMM está por ver, si no hay pánico y la corrección es moderada, apuesto por quedarme fuera a verlas venir.
> 
> ...



Es que son un fraude no desde el punto de vista del negocio sino del trato al accionista. Tratamos de sacar ventaja de los extremos de valoración, la avaricia ni riñe con la delincuencia, por dinero toleramos injusticias y delitos si es con otros.
El problema somos nosotros. Que haya delincuentes se sabe, somos nosotros los que les damos recorrido.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si algún institucional se sale y derriba el precio marcando una entrada para los que están afuera. El daño ya está hecho con los ATMs y la dilución. A más incluso la desconfianza de la golfeta hecha que no por esperada es menos golfada.



No vería razonable un precio inferior a 22$. Con eso se corrige este golpe en el corto plazo. No olvides lo barata que está, por lo que sea pero lo está.
Después ya se dependería de la evolución de los FFA's.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> No vería razonable un precio inferior a 22$. Con eso se corrige este golpe en el corto plazo. No olvides lo barata que está, por lo que sea pero lo está.
> Después ya se dependería de la evolución de los FFA's.



Aquí se habla de confianza en la dirección, si fuese un tema de fundamentales ya mismo valdría más y el mercado no se lo cree


----------



## Bijouk (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> El premium sobre media de 60 días es de un 17% o así. Es 65% sobre cierre de ayer porque la acción de NNA se ha desplomado estas últimas semanas.



Bueno, pues unas cuantas mas acciones que se lleva por la cara...


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

A ver... El premium sobre cotización para NNA es lo de menos. Que cotiza 40MM de USDs! Es irrelevante dentro de la magnitud de valoraciones en que nos movemos.


----------



## Decopificador (27 Ago 2021)

Comparto el artículo de TW


----------



## juankils (27 Ago 2021)

Lo del premium por las acciones de NNA me parece el chocolate del loro,


Witosev dijo:


> A ver... El premium sobre cotización para NNA es lo de menos. Que cotiza 40MM de USDs! Es irrelevante dentro de la magnitud de valoraciones en que nos movemos.



Justo he ido a ver un histórico de market cap de NNA y eso mismo estaba pensando. Hablar de un premium de 65%, que ya viene con sesgo porque habla de cierre, y no tener en cuenta que es sobre una empresa que vale pipas. Preferiría una y mil veces que no lo hiciese, pero desde el punto del conjunto de mini empresas y mierda que tiene alrededor NMM le veo cierto sentido.


----------



## Adrirg (27 Ago 2021)

La charazo griega esta jugando al palo y la zanahoria con nosotros, esto son los próximos pasos a seguir de esta víbora:

- Seguir comprando barcos de NM o absorverla entera

- Cuando haya acabado de salvar todos los barcos de NM sea de la forma que sea ( finales 2021 o principios 2022 como muy tarde ), se pondrá a gastar la pasta en reducir la deuda, o comprar como una loca mas barcos eco-friendly para asegurar tener una flota joven, moderna y que cumpla con las regulaciones ecologistas, esto le garantizaría mas tasas para ella y sostenibilidad para cuando se termine el ciclo de rates altos en drybulk y contenedores.

- En 2023 casi a finales del ciclo, cuando ya haya terminado de sanear la empresa, es entonces cuando lo mas interesante para ella es hacer recompras y pagar dividendo y cerrar el gap de la cotización con el NAV. Pero para entonces el valor de los activos habrán bajado y el NAV será menor.

Es una trampa de valor de libro...


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Adrirg dijo:


> La charazo griega esta jugando al palo y la zanahoria con nosotros, esto son los próximos pasos a seguir de esta víbora:
> 
> - Seguir comprando barcos de NM o absorverla entera
> 
> ...



Así creo también, la golfada está en su segundo capítulo y no ha finalizado. Ha empezado por resolver el problema de los tankers. Para ello ha empapelado de dilución a todo Cristo y de la manera más lesiva posible que es a valor NAV rodiculo. Lo que importaba no era el valor sino inundar el mercado para bajar el precio y salir beneficiada personalmente. Porque ja levantado capital que no necesitaba.

La siguiente es resolver el tema del GP y le va a comprar los barcos a NAV (sin embargo poco le ha importado vender las aks a 0,3 NAV) para arreglar NM. Si para ello necesita hacer más aks, las va a hacer.

Siguiente paso seguir construyendo el imperio comprando barquitos y renovando flota. Si para ello tiene que hacer aks las va a hacer y sin mirar el precio. No está haciendo una gestión eficiente del capital sino que prima la hoja de ruta porque su fortuna no está en estas acciones ni en los dividendos: si fortuna está en cobrar la gestión de cientos de barcos día te varias décadas y suma tirando porque me toca. Puede prescindir perfectamente del valor de su equity porque la fortuna la hace desde afuera. Por eso pongo en duda que en algún momento va a favorecer que suba el valor de la acción, ella no va a vende, y menos dar dividendo porque ese es el dinero que necesita para comprar y comprar barcos que gestionar cobrando a Navíos por ello.
Es de cárcel pero la avaricia de todos nosotros le sirve de carne a ella para seguir haciendo el golfo.

La golfeta está ya ha demostrado que una cosa es lo bien que funciona la empresa genera do beneficios y otra es lo que hace con esos beneficios.

Tendemos a pensar que como la empresa genera muchísimos beneficios entonces es una buena empresa pero NO es eso lo que da dividendos sino la aprobación del management para dar los dividendos. Es decir que el management tiene que decidir si quiere que ese dinero llegue a los accionistas y eso supone renunciar a comprar barcos que a ese management le supone una barbaridad de dinero durante muchos años de gestión.

Es típico, cuando un empresario lleva su negocio y se pone un sueldo de la hostia ..... que vaya mejor o peor la empresa a veces es intranscendente porque se levanta millones de euros al año.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Quien crea que esta es una trampa de valor, que venda y no vuelva. Es que es muy sencillo


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

A ver si al final vamos a tener que darle las gracias a AF y mandarle un ramo de flores! Comentario de Mintzmyer:

Altogether, $NMM has issued about 6.4M units from the $75+$110M ATMs and 3.4M net units from the $NNA deal itself: 9.8M units issued to raise about $175M net cash + $NNA EV.
Roughly a 1/3 'dilution' if we assume everything (cash+$NNA) was worthless. If we mark to market everything, the dilution is 10-15%ish.
$NNA EV is 42% of the grand total and $NMM funded it with 30% of total unit issuance...
So by that funky metric, it's even "accretive".

Los número son los números.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

BDI INDEX 4235 +40

A ver cómo viene el Harpex esta tarde.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Así creo también, la golfada está en su segundo capítulo y no ha finalizado. Ha empezado por resolver el problema de los tankers. Para ello ha empapelado de dilución a todo Cristo y de la manera más lesiva posible que es a valor NAV rodiculo. Lo que importaba no era el valor sino inundar el mercado para bajar el precio y salir beneficiada personalmente. Porque ja levantado capital que no necesitaba.
> 
> La siguiente es resolver el tema del GP y le va a comprar los barcos a NAV (sin embargo poco le ha importado vender las aks a 0,3 NAV) para arreglar NM. Si para ello necesita hacer más aks, las va a hacer.
> 
> ...



Por si a alguien le queda alguna duda del ejemplo de sueldo y discurrir de la empresa: Pallete, se ha levantado decenas de millones llevando a Timofonica a ser una empresa vulgar, con resultados vulgares y cotizar a 15b en bolsa dividiendo varias veces su precio por acción y ni siquiera pudiendo decir que ha dado X en dividendo porque es script. Sin embargo, entre la Caixa prestando sus acciones para que se vendan en corto y Pallete cobrando millones y millones .... todo bien muchas gracias


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Recuerden TGP, valía mucho más en bolsa cuando no tenía beneficios, cuando tenía mucha más deuda, cuando tenia menos contratos ....... pero tenía expectativas de grandes beneficios a distribuir entre los accionistas.

Hoy tiene mucha menos de duda, grandes contratos take or pay, magníficos barcos y grandes beneficios pero el management ha fallado en la expectativa de distribuir todos esos beneficios. Antes la acción a 22 y ahora a 13.

La empresa es cojonuda pero el problema es que los inversores que se chuparon las aks para levantar dinero ve que el retorno de ese dinero va a los bancos y al mensaje de que se vana comprar barquitos en Qatar.

En este tipo de empresas, Navíos, lo que se impone es especular y tratar de aprovechar el movimiento de los golfos gestores. Es ridículo hablar de fundamentales si el dinero se usa para otros fines.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Yo sí me planteo especular en movimientos extremos y siempre por técnico. El FCF no me dice nada sin saber qué va a hacer la golfeta esa con el mismo.


----------



## feuerradder (27 Ago 2021)

la verdad es que no tengo claro si salirme del todo, soltar una parte o quedarme con todo. Me parece que el PRE no va tan mal para lo negativos que estamos


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

feuerradder dijo:


> la verdad es que no tengo claro si salirme del todo, soltar una parte o quedarme con todo. Me parece que el PRE no va tan mal para lo negativos que estamos



Por fundamental y valor de empresa sigue estando barata. Por confianza en el management quién sabe. Ahora depende mucho de que algunos fondos salgan o se queden. Lo menos importante es el movimiento que provoque el dinero nervioso Retail, es más i.oortsnte ver cómo actúa el dinero de los institucionales ..... en los próximos días.
A la golfeta le da igual, ella es de largo plazo en y no va a vender. Además su fortuna está afuera, seguramente en la gestión de los barcos.


Cuando el management más que participar en el riesgo de la empresa, se posiciona como un proveedor más y es gasto .... pasan estas cosas.


----------



## juankils (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Por si a alguien le queda alguna duda del ejemplo de sueldo y discurrir de la empresa: Pallete, se ha levantado decenas de millones llevando a Timofonica a ser una empresa vulgar, con resultados vulgares y cotizar a 15b en bolsa dividiendo varias veces su precio por acción y ni siquiera pudiendo decir que ha dado X en dividendo porque es script. Sin embargo, entre la Caixa prestando sus acciones para que se vendan en corto y Pallete cobrando millones y millones .... todo bien muchas gracias



TEF era basura mucho antes de eso. Pero sí, me apunto a todo lo malo que tengas que decir del señor que pretende abrir nuevas líneas de negocio compitiendo con Google y compañía. Un genio.


----------



## Reboot (27 Ago 2021)

Cuchillazo... Lo cogemos?

De verdad que cada día tengo sueños más pervertidos con Angeliki.


----------



## Hastur (27 Ago 2021)

Bueno tampoco esta bajando mas de lo que baja cualquier dia normal.....

La tarde es joven lo se.... tentaciones gordas de vender o a tomar por culo


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Ago 2021)

Hoy acaba subiendo...


----------



## Reboot (27 Ago 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Bueno tampoco esta bajando mas de lo que baja cualquier dia normal.....
> 
> La tarde es joven lo se.... tentaciones gordas de vender o a tomar por culo



Ha abierto en -10%


----------



## orovp (27 Ago 2021)

Reboot dijo:


> Ha abierto en -10%



Pero quien demonios esta comprando?!?!?!! 
Tal vez el mercado no se lo toma tan mal, a ver como acabamos la semana.


----------



## Minadeperro (27 Ago 2021)

Ya estamos en 25. No va tan mal.

Bendito hilo. Lo mejor del año de largo.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Ya estamos en 25. No va tan mal.
> 
> Bendito hilo. Lo mejor del año de largo.



Es irónico? Porque aquí el sentimiento general es de catástrofe absoluta. Cerraremos en verde?


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Ago 2021)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Hoy acaba subiendo...



No lo verán tus ojos ... da gracias si solo baja un 10


----------



## Minadeperro (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es irónico? Porque aquí el sentimiento general es de catástrofe absoluta. Cerraremos en verde?



Yo soy de la opinión de que pase lo que pase con NMM, el viaje ya me ha merecido la pena. 

Entré en el sector con ella, y me ha "abierto la puerta" a varias empresas con las que sí estoy teniendo muy buenos retornos.

A todo esto sumemos los buenos ratos que me pego leyendo el hilo y lo mucho que se aprende de unos y otros.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es irónico? Porque aquí el sentimiento general es de catástrofe absoluta. Cerraremos en verde?



Cuidado que la bolsa es muy perrona y bastante más traicionera que la golfeta. Quedan muchos capítulos por escribir aquí.


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Ago 2021)

Y nm subiendo un 13 ... se creen que va a hacer lo mismo o que


----------



## Bort (27 Ago 2021)

yo salgo a 24.5. La verdad que casi sin ganancias, pero al menos sin pérdidas. El valor de la acción depende de la confianza en la Charo. Si se pone en 40 enhorabuena. Yo a esta empresa no entro ni a 16


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Soldados de Angeliki. Let's fucking go!!


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Yo soy de la opinión de que pase lo que pase con NMM, el viaje ya me ha merecido la pena.
> 
> Entré en el sector con ella, y me ha "abierto la puerta" a varias empresas con las que sí estoy teniendo muy buenos retornos.
> 
> A todo esto sumemos los buenos ratos que me pego leyendo el hilo y lo mucho que se aprende de unos y otros.



Yo le estoy pillando un vicio a esta película. Más allá del dinero es una experiencia de inversión brutal.


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Y nm subiendo un 13 ... se creen que va a hacer lo mismo o que



No, es la respuesta a la solución del problema. El gran problema del Grupo era NNA y se ha resuelto. NM va a sobrevivir con buenos rates y esperemos que dividendos. Y es lo que refleja el precio de la acción. El fin de mucha incertidumbre.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (27 Ago 2021)

Pues nada, nos va a tocar tratar de entender el mercado de tankers. 

¡Angeliki va a amadrinar una generación de expertos en shipping!


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No, es la respuesta a la solución del problema. El gran problema del Grupo era NNA y se ha resuelto. NM va a sobrevivir con buenos rates y esperemos que dividendos. Y es lo que refleja el precio de la acción. El fin de mucha incertidumbre.



Estas también en nm?
Venga me quedo por mi compadre @Reboot que nos tenemos que hacer una granja de caracoles 

y por ti wito que con lo que me saque voy a comprar algo que odias mucho … un model 3


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> No lo verán tus ojos ... da gracias si solo baja un 10



Qué va...Los que estábamos dentro ya estamos recocidos. Somos recalcitrantes y disfrutamos con las embestidas de Angeliki


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Ago 2021)

Joder mira que dije cuando estaba en 11 que me metía a grin 

pues anuncian dividendo y subiendo un 6 …

y tenía 5K de liquidez … bueno los tengo … a buscar otra


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Ago 2021)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Qué va...Los que estábamos dentro ya estamos recocidos. Somos recalcitrantes y disfrutamos con las embestidas de Angeliki



Si al final lleváis razón y acaba en verde 

me desorino


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

La presentación de Navíos para el martes:



http://ir.navios-acquisition.com/static-files/ec3d128d-9f46-4bcf-abc4-1b8162fccf34


----------



## orovp (27 Ago 2021)

No puede ser cierto, estoy por pensar que alguien tiene los algoritmos mal hechos y esta comprando NMM sin tener en cuenta la noticia? Porque los comparables del sector estan subiendo todos al unisono.


----------



## feuerradder (27 Ago 2021)

Al final me he salido y joder, no para de subir


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La presentación de Navíos para el martes:
> 
> 
> 
> http://ir.navios-acquisition.com/static-files/ec3d128d-9f46-4bcf-abc4-1b8162fccf34



Chairwoman??? Cuanta inclusividad

mira que he tenido ceos y vps mujeres y siempre se ponían chairman


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Ago 2021)

orovp dijo:


> No puede ser cierto, estoy por pensar que alguien tiene los algoritmos mal hechos y esta comprando NMM sin tener en cuenta la noticia? Porque los comparables del sector estan subiendo todos al unisono.



Me llaman loco cuando digo que aquí solo compran ordenadores

matrix Estaba más cerca de lo que creemos


----------



## whoisjohngalt (27 Ago 2021)

Creo que AF es un caso de lo que podríamos denominar "despotismo ilustrado" en el management, una especie de "todo por el accionista, sin el accionista". Quiero pensar que la operación será buena en el l/p, pero resulta insufrible no saber en qué estás invirtiendo.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

orovp dijo:


> No puede ser cierto, estoy por pensar que alguien tiene los algoritmos mal hechos y esta comprando NMM sin tener en cuenta la noticia? Porque los comparables del sector estan subiendo todos al unisono.



Que esté a pre no quiere decir que se apruebe la operación. Existe la manipulación. Deja días y que cada uno vaya mostrando sus cartas y estrategia de partida.


----------



## juanmas (27 Ago 2021)

Al final la cosa no pinta tan mal, pero yo ya estoy mayor para Angeliki. Liquido los restos y al final, haciendo cuentas ni tan mal, salgo con beneficios suficientes para un buen homenaje.

Suerte chicos,


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

orovp dijo:


> No puede ser cierto, estoy por pensar que alguien tiene los algoritmos mal hechos y esta comprando NMM sin tener en cuenta la noticia? Porque los comparables del sector estan subiendo todos al unisono.



Y no será que la noticia es positiva y mientras que unos cuantos minoritarios están vendiendo asustados los institucionales están comprando?


----------



## jjh (27 Ago 2021)

Yo me he bajado del barco de NMM. La verdad que con mucha tristeza porque le he cogido mucho cariño a Angeliki. Me ha enseñado cosas que ninguna otra mujer me ha enseñado, pero no estoy agusto con los tankers que ha metido en la cocina.

Me quedo con EGLE y SBLK en cartera siguiendo la evolución del bulk y leyéndoos a diario, porque los que participais en este hilo valéis oro (tanto en conocimiento como en buenas maneras).

Os deseo lo mejor a los que seguís dentro.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

whoisjohngalt dijo:


> Creo que AF es un caso de lo que podríamos denominar "despotismo ilustrado" en el management, una especie de "todo por el accionista, sin el accionista". Quiero pensar que la operación será buena en el l/p, pero resulta insufrible no saber en qué estás invirtiendo.



Ahora las cartas están sobre la mesa. No hay más cera que la que arde. Las intrigas se han desaparecido. El martes aclarará más cosas en la call.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Y no será que la noticia es positiva y mientras que unos cuantos minoritarios están vendiendo asustados los institucionales están comprando?



A 15 espero yo.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Yo me he bajado del barco de NMM. La verdad que con mucha tristeza porque le he cogido mucho cariño a Angeliki. Me ha enseñado cosas que ninguna otra mujer me ha enseñado, pero no estoy agusto con los tankers que ha metido en la cocina.
> 
> Me quedo con EGLE y SBLK en cartera siguiendo la evolución del bulk y leyéndoos a diario, porque los que participais en este hilo valéis oro (tanto en conocimiento como en buenas maneras).
> 
> Os deseo lo mejor a los que seguís dentro.



Joder, ahora que toda la incertidumbre ha desaparecido y la cosa va a empezara subir porque AF se alinea con los accionistas de NMM con su 13% de ownership directo, va y cuelgas la chaquetilla? Bueno, si no estás a gusto con los tankers, es una opción muy respetable. Un saludo!


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Harpex sigue a lo suyo, subiendo sin parar. Ha avanzado un 1,1% en la semana:






Harpex







www.harperpetersen.com


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Ahora las cartas están sobre la mesa. No hay más cera que la que arde. Las intrigas se han desaparecido. El martes aclarará más cosas en la call.



La baratuna que está es evidente. El daño ya está hecho y recogido en precio (apostaría por algo más de caída).

Si pone un dividendo del 10%, la acción se va a 50$ en unos días.

¿va a subir el dividendo?, ¿tiene dinero para hacerlo?


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Casi 400 mil de volumen en media hora. Han salido todos los minoritarios con miedo iniciales y ya está la acción en 25. Ya con el tema mucho más reposado y analizado estoy tranquilo. 
Definitivamente esto estaba descontado por el mercado y por eso cotizaba como drybulk/container al 35-40% del NAV. Y por eso la caída es mucho mejor de lo que esperé cuando leí el primer tweet y pensé que nos ibamos a la mierda. 
Como defendí siempre, los riesgos estaban mitigados por una infravaloración salvaje, irracional. Al final NMM ha estado cotizando a precio de poco más que achatarramiento con los sectores dry bulk y container hirviendo. Respecto a sus comparables a dìa de hoy está un descuento del 60 o 70. Precios de fraude. 500 MM de cap para una pedazo naviera con 100 buques. De chiste. 

Aquí lo que ha pasado es que Charo como gestora del holding tenía otros intereses. No son intereses fraudulentos, pero si intereses que no convergían con los intereses del accionista de NMM. Hay que entender, y esto lo conozco bien por mi trabajo, que un holding no puede dejar quebrar a una filial mientras reparte dividendos en otra alegremente. Eso acaba implicando el cierre de la financiación.
La verdad es que desconozco la génesis del imperio Navios, pero no entiendo para que armaron esta telaraña empresarial cuando en la práctica no vas a jugar a dejar caer los negocios que vayan mal. Al final las sinergías financieras y operativas de tener todo concentrado son evidentes. 
Lo que no me convence es como vehículo de inversión si es que específicamente quieres atacar un subsector. Claramente ahí pierde interés para inversores que solo quieran invertir en un subsector. Dicho lo cual si mezcló containers y bulkers. ¿Por que no iba a juntar los tankers? Tiene incluso más sentido juntar bulkers y tankers que bulkers y containers. Otra cosa es que como accionistas de NMM nos joda. Pero la verdad es que esto es muy coherente con la primera fusión y con la política financiera de NMM en el 1S21.
Yo personalmente he huido de los tankers como de la peste en estos últimos semestres y me los acabo comiendo con patatas. Dentro de lo malo se compran a derribo, en el momento en el que el sector está en la basura absoluta. Va a lastrar el EPS durante el 21 y el 22, pero esperemos que hacia finales del 22 remonten. A nivel de NAV se compra en el momento bajo del ciclo, poco puede bajar el NAV ya. 
Como dijeron por ahí realmente la dilución vino con los ATMs (De 19 MM de acciones a 26 MM en meses). Ahora mismo la dilución como accionista de NMM ya es mínima con la operación de fusión en si.

Lamentablemente hemos tenido un coste de oportunidad brutal en estos últimos meses. Pudimos vender a 35 y aprovechar el tirón del dry bulk con el resto de empresas. Pero como no somos adivinos hay que asumirlo como parte del juego. Tengo bastante confianza en que vamos a recuperar el tiempo y rentabilidad pérdida en los próximos meses/semestres e iremos cerrando el GAP en valoraciones con comparables, no del todo, pero si una buena parte. Espero que el supuesto cambio de actitud de Charo, que de momento a salido en TW y que ha emplazado a los analistas para hablar en las próximas semanas sea cierto y realmente se comprometa con revitalizar la rentabilidad del accionista. Veremos. Intuyo por algunos comentarios de Gabriel que off the record a través Jefferies y cía ya hay cierto compromiso a dar un dividendo decente en el segundo semestre. Si eso pasa vamos a despegar. Por mucho lastre que sean los tankers ahora, las valoraciones actuales siguen siendo un chiste respecto a NAV y hay mucho margen para subir, simplemente por cierre de gap respecto a peers. La Newco estaría ahora entorno a un 35% p/nav. El dry bulk está sobre 1 de media y los tankers a 0,7 aprox. Y es por eso que han salido tan beneficiados los accionistas de NNA. El trato es justo (se hace el canje a igualdad de NAV), el tema es que actualmente los tankers están cotizando mucho más barato respecto a NAV que el dry bulk.


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> La baratuna que está es evidente. El daño ya está hecho y recogido en precio (apostaría por algo más de caída).
> 
> Si pone un dividendo del 10%, la acción se va a 50$ en unos días.
> 
> ¿va a subir el dividendo?, ¿tiene dinero para hacerlo?



Un dividendo del 10% son unos 75MM de USDs a día de hoy. Tiene capacidad de sobra para dar su equivalente trimestral a partir del Q3. Sin ningún problema. Mínimo debería dar 50 céntimos ya en el Q3. Veremos que dice. Como el martes se mantenga en la postura de "no dividendos" entonces si que yo me planteo seriamente salir.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Un dividendo del 10% son unos 75MM de USDs a día de hoy. Tiene capacidad de sobra para dar su equivalente trimestral a partir del Q3. Sin ningún problema. Mínimo debería dar 50 céntimos ya en el Q3. Veremos que dice. Como el martes se mantenga en la postura de "no dividendos" entonces si que yo me planteo seriamente salir.



Con el dinero de 2021 no cuento, lo gastará en NM o comprar algún Tanker ya que dice que es una gran oportunidad en la parte más baja del ciclo.

Le ha metido una hostia a la lata hasta 2022.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Casi 400 mil de volumen en media hora. Han salido todos los minoritarios con miedo iniciales y ya está la acción en 25. Ya con el tema mucho más reposado y analizado estoy tranquilo.
> Definitivamente esto estaba descontado por el mercado y por eso cotizaba como drybulk/container al 35-40% del NAV. Y por eso la caída es mucho mejor de lo que esperé cuando leí el primer tweet y pensé que nos ibamos a la mierda.
> Como defendí siempre, los riesgos estaban mitigados por una infravaloración salvaje, irracional. Al final NMM ha estado cotizando a precio de poco más que achatarramiento con los sectores dry bulk y container hirviendo. Respecto a sus comparables a dìa de hoy está un descuento del 60 o 70. Precios de fraude. 500 MM de cap para una pedazo naviera con 100 buques. De chiste.
> 
> ...



Capitaliza 750 millones de usd
NMM tiene 30,7 millones de acciones (incluyendo las que ha vuelto a emitir en esta operación y el GP).


----------



## Value (27 Ago 2021)

Pues yo he cerrado como el 90% de mi exposición a NMM en acciones justo ahora entre 25 y 25.5$. 

Me quedan PUTs vendidas de NMM y un buen carro de acciones de NNA que compré hoy en apertura aprovechando el arbitraje.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues yo he cerrado como el 90% de mi exposición a NMM en acciones justo ahora entre 25 y 25.5$.
> 
> Me quedan PUTs vendidas de NMM y un buen carro de acciones de NNA que compré hoy en apertura aprovechando el arbitraje.



Buenas ganancias habrás trinchado desde inicio de año.

Quien no quiera tankers ahora, lo normal es que se salga.


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Capitaliza 750 millones de usd
> NMM tiene 30,7 millones de acciones (incluyendo las que ha vuelto a emitir en esta operación y el GP).



Por eso, con el último ATM ya pasamos de 19 a principios de año a 26. Esa fue el gran griego que nos hizo Charo.

Sale una NAV de 8X dólars/share para 30,7 MM de acciones!


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Por eso, con el último ATM ya pasamos de 19 a principios de año a 26. Esa fue el gran griego que nos hizo Charo.
> 
> Sale una NAV de 8X dólars/share para 30,7 MM de acciones!



¿como has llegado a ese nav?


----------



## Value (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Buenas ganancias habrás trinchado desde inicio de año.
> 
> Quien no quiera tankers ahora, lo normal es que se salga.



Ha ido bien, pero el coste mental del universo navios... pfff es durillo. Llevando una combinaciónd e DAC/GSL+2020B/SBLK creo que habría tenido similares retornos y sin calentarme la cabeza por lo q piensa hacer la charo. 

En cualquier caso voy a seguir dentro pero ya no va a ser top1 de cartera. Estoy acumulando ahora NNA a 3,02$ aprovechando el arbitraje.


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> ¿como has llegado a ese nav?



Presentación
Vessels Value --> 4.200 MM Usds valoración Clarksons
Debt balence proforma -->1.472 MM Usds

Saca cuentas...


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Por eso, con el último ATM ya pasamos de 19 a principios de año a 26. Esa fue el gran griego que nos hizo Charo.
> 
> Sale una NAV de 8X dólars/share para 30,7 MM de acciones!



Sí, Mintzmyer le da 80 usd de NAV a día de hoy, con un precio objetivo de 50, descontando un 40% por management!


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues yo he cerrado como el 90% de mi exposición a NMM en acciones justo ahora entre 25 y 25.5$.
> 
> Me quedan PUTs vendidas de NMM y un buen carro de acciones de NNA que compré hoy en apertura aprovechando el arbitraje.



Tú también te vas justo en el momento en el que hay que entrar? De irse uno debería haberse ido cuando sacó el último ATM, no? Que además el precio estaba bastante más arriba. Ahora las incertidumbres se han disipado y AF va a trabajar para cerrar el gap de valoración. Pero bueno, cada uno sabe lo que hace. Suerte con todo!


----------



## Blankfein (27 Ago 2021)

Yo me salí ayer en el after-hours, y me sorprende que hoy no se haya ido a los infiernos (parte de la culpa será también será porque todas y especialmente en drybulk ha subido un 4%).
Era una posición especulativa y como tal asumo mas que pérdidas diría coste de oportunidad por no haber asignado más peso a lo seguro en SBLK y Bulkers 2020

Aunque den 1-2$ div en el mejor de los escenarios a partir del año que viene, esta empresa es un fraude, si alguna vez pasa de 0,3NAV a 0,5NAV será por anomalia del mercado pues a largo plazo el retorno sera inferior al coste de capital, para mi el valor terminal es 0. 
Mi coste de capital para estar en la equity de estas empresas es superior al 15% y visto en que se va a gastar la pasta que va entrar los siguientes años y las últimas violaciones sufridas por la dilución en este ATM (precio medio26$) y la adquisicion de NNA) no me cabe duda que AF nos ve a los accionistas como los primos que pagan la fiesta a cualquier precio y los unicos que importan son los tenedores de deuda (su historial le precede de hacer AK cuando la accion había caido un 95%, anunciar recompras y luego hacer AK...etc. 

Parte del error quizá haya sido confiar en el analista Gabriel Castro, pues esta era de sus principales posiciones de su fondo en el voto de confianza que le daba a AF. Pienso que si no anuncian div o recompras importantes para final de año lo honesto sería reconocer el error en NMM y cerrar toda la posición. Del mismo estilo que cuando pumpeaba TGP cuando estaba a 10 y FLNG @ 4 el año pasado y ahora de repente TGP a 14 y FLNG a 14 es más barata FLNG (misma flota lo unico que han pasado de spot a contrato fijado unos años)


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Blankfein dijo:


> Yo me salí ayer en el after-hours, y me sorprende que hoy no se haya ido a los infiernos (parte de la culpa será también será porque todas y especialmente en drybulk ha subido un 4%).
> Era una posición especulativa y como tal asumo mas que pérdidas diría coste de oportunidad por no haber asignado más peso a lo seguro en SBLK y Bulkers 2020
> 
> Aunque den 1-2$ div en el mejor de los escenarios a partir del año que viene, esta empresa es un fraude, si alguna vez pasa de 0,3NAV a 0,5NAV será por anomalia del mercado pues a largo plazo el retorno sera inferior al coste de capital, para mi el valor terminal es 0.
> ...



No lo podías explicar mejor.

Si TNK no era buena para TK, ahora NNA no es buena para NMM.


----------



## Manolito-14 (27 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ha ido bien, pero el coste mental del universo navios... pfff es durillo. Llevando una combinaciónd e DAC/GSL+2020B/SBLK creo que habría tenido similares retornos y sin calentarme la cabeza por lo q piensa hacer la charo.
> 
> En cualquier caso voy a seguir dentro pero ya no va a ser top1 de cartera. Estoy acumulando ahora NNA a 3,02$ aprovechando el arbitraje.



Pero xon que objetivo vendes NMM para comprar ahora NNA? NNA ya ha abierto a 0,1275 veces NMM. El mercado la ha acompasado de inmediato. Si hubiera gap vale. Pero no le veo el sentido (que seguro que lo tiene) a pasar de una a otra 

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> No lo podías explicar mejor.
> 
> Si TNK no era buena para TK, ahora NNA no es buena para NMM.



A mi TNK siempre me ha parecido una basura y con ello TK, pero es buen ejemplo. TNK está cotizando a un 50% de NAV. ¿La Newco NMM tiene sentido que cotice con un descuento mayor a TNK? Para mi no y para mi ese gap se va a cerrar en los próximos meses. Con un 50% de NAV estamos en 40 dólares mínimo. 
TNK tiene mucha peor perspectiva de FCF (obvio), no es shareholder friendly ni mucho menos y tiene una mierda de flota....


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Blankfein dijo:


> Yo me salí ayer en el after-hours, y me sorprende que hoy no se haya ido a los infiernos (parte de la culpa será también será porque todas y especialmente en drybulk ha subido un 4%).
> Era una posición especulativa y como tal asumo mas que pérdidas diría coste de oportunidad por no haber asignado más peso a lo seguro en SBLK y Bulkers 2020
> 
> Aunque den 1-2$ div en el mejor de los escenarios a partir del año que viene, esta empresa es un fraude, si alguna vez pasa de 0,3NAV a 0,5NAV será por anomalia del mercado pues a largo plazo el retorno sera inferior al coste de capital, para mi el valor terminal es 0.
> ...



Pues por eso cada uno tiene que ser objetivo y tomar sus propias decisiones. 
Al final los analistas o gestores tiene sentimientos encontrados y les cuesta ser objetivos. Gabriel, teniéndola de primera posición de la cartera, 1% de la empresa, la cabeza le pide creer en AF y en que va a llegar al final la solución óptima para los accionistas de NMM.
De momento en la presentación que han colgado ni una mención a la rentabilidad del accionista. Veremos si en la call del martes hacen algún comentario o no. Porque la paciencia se va a ir acabando y los inversores van a ir cayendo uno a uno del barco. Mientras Charo se sigue forrando con los managment fee de todo el imperio y comisiones varias que gana. O empieza a poner zanahorias reales o esto se irá hundiendo poco a poco. Veremos...


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Pues por eso cada uno tiene que ser objetivo y tomar sus propias decisiones.
> Al final los analistas o gestores tiene sentimientos encontrados y les cuesta ser objetivos. Gabriel, teniéndola de primera posición de la cartera, 1% de la empresa, la cabeza le pide creer en AF y en que va a llegar al final la solución óptima para los accionistas de NMM.
> De momento en la presentación que han colgado ni una mención a la rentabilidad del accionista. Veremos si en la call del martes hacen algún comentario o no. Porque la paciencia se va a ir acabando y los inversores van a ir cayendo uno a uno del barco. Mientras Charo se sigue forrando con los managment fee de todo el imperio y comisiones varias que gana. O empieza a poner zanahorias reales o esto se irá hundiendo poco a poco. Veremos...



En el 6-K se puede ver que ha vendido 4 barcos el último mes (post cierre del segundo trimestre). Creo que los 3 últimos ya se anunciaron en meses pasados.


·*Sale of Four Vessels*


On August 25, 2021, Navios Partners agreed to sell the Navios Altair I, a 2006-built Panamax vessel of 74,475 dwt to an unrelated third party for a net sale price of $13.5 million. The sale is expected to be completed during the third quarter of 2021.

On August 16, 2021, Navios Partners completed the sale of the Harmony N, a 2006-built Containership of 2,824 TEU, to an unrelated third party for a net sale price of $28.7 million.

On August 13, 2021, Navios Partners completed the sale of the Navios Azalea, a 2005-built Panamax vessel of 74,759 dwt, to an unrelated third party for a net sale price of $12.7 million.

On July 31, 2021, Navios Partners completed the sale of the Navios Dedication, a 2008-built Containership of 4,250 TEU to an unrelated third party for a net sale price of $33.9 million.


En cada uno de ellos se ha debido llevar su comisión.

La cantidad de transacciones que se hacen en este grupo es anormal.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

NMM a un pasito de ponerse en verde! Tendría que haber comprado en la apertura...


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Ya estamos en verde 25,75


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Ago 2021)

Joder que bien egle… se me está poniendo como DAC hahah pero esta tengo una salida de 60 o más veré si no me equivoco


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> A mi TNK siempre me ha parecido una basura y con ello TK, pero es buen ejemplo. TNK está cotizando a un 50% de NAV. ¿La Newco NMM tiene sentido que cotice con un descuento mayor a TNK? Para mi no y para mi ese gap se va a cerrar en los próximos meses. Con un 50% de NAV estamos en 40 dólares mínimo.
> TNK tiene mucha peor perspectiva de FCF (obvio), no es shareholder friendly ni mucho menos y tiene una mierda de flota....



Cotizan los barcos y el management, cotiza todo el pack completo y me parece que en Navíos a la enana cara fraude de pelo blanco no parece que sea para entrar con ella a una sauna sin toalla.


----------



## Minadeperro (27 Ago 2021)

Parece que los soldados de Angeliki hemos sobrevivido para ver un nuevo amanecer.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Cotizan los barcos y el management, cotiza todo el pack completo y me parece que en Navíos a la enana cara fraude de pelo blanco no parece que sea para entrar con ella a una sauna sin toalla.



Janus, tú llevas algo de NMM?


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Parece que los soldados de Angeliki hemos sobrevivido para ver un nuevo amanecer.



Es que es ahora cuando hay que entrar, ahora que las cosas se han aclarado y ya no hay incertidumbres. De verdad, no entiendo la gente que ha aguantado dentro del barco hasta ahora, incluido el último ATM, y saltan justo cuando la cosa se arregla...


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NMM a un pasito de ponerse en verde! Tendría que haber comprado en la apertura...



Tienes razón en lo que escribías hace rato, la transacción ya está metida totalmente en el precio.

El último tirón que se ha visto de 25,3$ a 25,85$ ha ido en línea con el avance de sus competidores.


----------



## nitro` (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Cotizan los barcos y el management, cotiza todo el pack completo y me parece que en Navíos a la enana cara fraude de pelo blanco no parece que sea para entrar con ella a una sauna sin toalla.



Yo por 2USD al cuatrimestre, entro sin toalla, y con un lacito en el miembro. Me sacrifico por el equipo.


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Cotizan los barcos y el management, cotiza todo el pack completo y me parece que en Navíos a la enana cara fraude de pelo blanco no parece que sea para entrar con ella a una sauna sin toalla.



Te repito el combo barcos+managment me parece mil veces mejor NMM que TNK. Y el managment igual de sospechoso o poco fiable uno que otro.

La folladita que les van a meter en el grupo Teekay para comprar nueva flota, además de comprometer nuevas subidas del dividendo de TGP, va a ser apoteósica. Al tiempo.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Ago 2021)

Recuerdo la ampliación de capital, parecía que la bajada no tenía fin al día siguiente, y el siguiente, y el siguiente. Como BABA últimamente 

Hoy ha empezado en -10% en el premarket y ahora mismo a +2%

Por primera vez desde hace bastante tiempo tengo buenas vibraciones con NMM. A ver qué dice AF el 31 de agosto.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es que es ahora cuando hay que entrar, ahora que las cosas se han aclarado y ya no hay incertidumbres. De verdad, no entiendo la gente que ha aguantado dentro del barco hasta ahora, incluido el último ATM, y saltan justo cuando la cosa se arregla...



El precio tenía mucho descuento por temor a robo. Ahora que se ha perpetrado, pues viene la decepción. Pero es necesario diferenciar que ya estaba metido en precio.

Ahora lo que falta es la operación con NM. Mira que locura cómo sube NM. Es claro que están esperando que les toque la lotería.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Janus, tú llevas algo de NMM?



No, fijate que soy un pirata y estaría dispuesto a entrar a según qué precio, a 15 por ejemplo. Estás acciones no hacen prisioneros y si uno entrar tiene que ser en ciertas circunstancias.
Es la típica acción que si te meterse a hacer un ride y te va mal entonces te autoengañas con el bajo multiplicador de NAV y te quedas dentro soportando coste de oportunidad y la arbitrariedad de es golfeta al mando de la nave.

Solo me gusta una cosa de ella, que es en dólares y yo invierto el 80% en dólares por circunstancias de residencia.


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Los que vendieron asustados en el AHs ayer deben estar flipando. +10% desde mínimos.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Yo por 2USD al cuatrimestre, entro sin toalla, y con un lacito en el miembro. Me sacrifico por el equipo.



Con una mujer, se entra siempre a un baño sin toalla.


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> No lo verán tus ojos ... da gracias si solo baja un 10



Pos parece que no me he equivocado mucho cuando estaba cayendo un 6% 




La cotización a precio de quiebra con relación a comparables era por algo. Se descontaba el peor escenario posible, que era el merge con NNA.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Te repito el combo barcos+managment me parece mil veces mejor NMM que TNK. Y el managment igual de sospechoso o poco fiable uno que otro.
> 
> La folladita que les van a meter en el grupo Teekay para comprar nueva flota, además de comprometer nuevas subidas del dividendo de TGP, va a ser apoteósica. Al tiempo.



No tiene aspecto que TNK vaya a aumentar o renovar su flota de tankers. Que suban el dividendo en TGP le beneficia a TK bastante.


----------



## Reboot (27 Ago 2021)

Fustígame, Angeliki, he sido malo. Oh, sí, oh, sí. ¡Duro, duro! ¡Ahhmmm! Ohhh, uhhh. Así, así.


----------



## Mascarieri (27 Ago 2021)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Pos parece que no me he equivocado mucho cuando estaba cayendo un 6%
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 756339
> 
> ...



Me la envaino

estoy por vender la mitad de posición ahora que estoy en Be


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Pos parece que no me he equivocado mucho cuando estaba cayendo un 6%
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 756339
> 
> ...



Ya por los 26,6$.


----------



## Reboot (27 Ago 2021)

26,74

No me sorprendería una soltada fuerte a final de sesión. Más de uno ha arreglado su balance hoy


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Ago 2021)

La nueva AMC... to the moon! con Angeliki.


----------



## orovp (27 Ago 2021)

Menudo dia, he empezado con ganas de vender y ahora estoy contento por decidir no hacerlo al último momento. Maldito shipping


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> No, fijate que soy un pirata y estaría dispuesto a entrar a según qué precio, a 15 por ejemplo. Estás acciones no hacen prisioneros y si uno entrar tiene que ser en ciertas circunstancias.
> Es la típica acción que si te meterse a hacer un ride y te va mal entonces te autoengañas con el bajo multiplicador de NAV y te quedas dentro soportando coste de oportunidad y la arbitrariedad de es golfeta al mando de la nave.
> 
> Solo me gusta una cosa de ella, que es en dólares y yo invierto el 80% en dólares por circunstancias de residencia.



Pues para no tener ningún interés en la acción, sí que le dedicas tiempo y energía a desacreditarla...


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Los que vendieron asustados en el AHs ayer deben estar flipando. +10% desde mínimos.



Los que vendieron AHs ayer y los que han vendido esta mañana.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Y si el martes AF nos pone ojitos, cerramos el gap en cuatro sesiones!!


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Y si el martes AF nos pone ojitos, cerramos el gap en cuatro sesiones!!


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 756357


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Y si el martes AF nos pone ojitos, cerramos el gap en cuatro sesiones!!



Poner ojitos y generar esperanza en el accionariado la sale gratis. Cuesta pensar que vaya a ser tan lerda de darnos otra hostia.
Con tranquilidad y con Jay Powell sin molestar, podemos subir rápido.


----------



## Reboot (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 756361



Angeliki con un strap-on... Bueno, bueno, bueno... Yo, ya.


----------



## castolo (27 Ago 2021)

Menos mal que he estado desconectado hoy. Me ha salvado.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Pues para no tener ningún interés en la acción, sí que le dedicas tiempo y energía a desacreditarla...



Yo no tengo ningún debe con ella, tu has reconocido que es una persona a desconfiar. Tu defensa me parece interesada y le dedicas mucho tiempo y energía para positivizar pase lo que pase en esta accion. Qué quieres que te diga.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Te repito el combo barcos+managment me parece mil veces mejor NMM que TNK. Y el managment igual de sospechoso o poco fiable uno que otro.
> 
> La folladita que les van a meter en el grupo Teekay para comprar nueva flota, además de comprometer nuevas subidas del dividendo de TGP, va a ser apoteósica. Al tiempo.



Los dos son igual de pirata, quizá con menos talento en TK porque no aciertan en remar para ellos mismos.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no tengo ningún debe con ella, tu has reconocido que es una persona a desconfiar. Tu defensa me parece interesada y le dedicas mucho tiempo y energía para positivizar pase lo que pase en esta accion. Qué quieres que te diga.



Hombre, a ti no te he visto el pelo por aquí nunca hasta hace un par de días, y sin que se te pierda nada en esta acción ni en este hilo has comenzado a decir barbaridades. No sé... tu rollo es trolear o qué?


----------



## bientop (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hombre, a ti no te he visto el pelo por aquí nunca hasta hace un par de días, y sin que se te pierda nada en esta acción ni en este hilo has comenzado a decir barbaridades. No sé... tu rollo es trolear o qué?



Que mal llevas que no te sigan el discurso. Supongo que es un tema de valores personales el como unos valoran un comportamiento y como lo hacen otros.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Ago 2021)

+4.48%

In Angeliki we trust


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Que mal llevas que no te sigan el discurso. Supongo que es un tema de valores personales el como unos valoran un comportamiento y como lo hacen otros.



Aquí hay mucha gente que está metida en el tema, que tiene o ha tenido acciones, y que da sus argumentos y aporta sus opiniones y críticas con respeto y seriedad. Yo leo a todos y valoro sus comentarios, aunque no esté de acuerdo con ellos. Los demás participantes del hilo te pueden decir que he agradecido en repetidas ocasiones la participación constructiva de todos. Lo que no me gusta, ni un pelo, es que alguien al que no se le pierde nada aquí venga solo a decir barbaridades y a hacer comentarios que rozan el troleo.


----------



## orovp (27 Ago 2021)

Vamos!!! que hoy cerramos en +5%


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Vamos!!! que hoy cerramos en +5%



SBLK y EGLE suben más todavía.

Y eso que los FFA's hoy han caído con bastante fuerza.

NMM no debiera necesitar ya ni rates más bullish. Su rollo va sobre tener tranquilidad y que vayan entrando más inversores. Si AF en la call es un poco cariñosa con los accionistas, esto se va directo a los 35$.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Ago 2021)

+ 6.82% to the moon!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (27 Ago 2021)

Los paper hands que hayan vendido esta mañana a 24.


----------



## orovp (27 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Los paper hands que hayan vendido esta mañana a 24.



Yo aún soy cauto, aún creo que nos vamos a comer una bajada fuerte, Charo es capaz de darnos otro latigazo en la call para bajar la accion hasta que se haga el merge. 
Aún así, dia para recordar.


----------



## zeddar (27 Ago 2021)

+7,09% buen cierre.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aquí hay mucha gente que está metida en el tema, que tiene o ha tenido acciones, y que da sus argumentos y aporta sus opiniones y críticas con respeto y seriedad. Yo leo a todos y valoro sus comentarios, aunque no esté de acuerdo con ellos. Los demás participantes del hilo te pueden decir que he agradecido en repetidas ocasiones la participación constructiva de todos. Lo que no me gusta, ni un pelo, es que alguien al que no se le pierde nada aquí venga solo a decir barbaridades y a hacer comentarios que rozan el troleo.



Que es una sinvergüenza creo que es notorio. Hasta tu has dicho que lo que ha hecho era lo esperado y nadie puede sentirse ENGAÑADO. Ahora te parece que digo barbaridades por calificar de golfada lo que ha hecho.
Deja de trolear o mejor dicho pumpear el valor porque te interese y decir lo uno y lo otro al mismo tiempo.
Llevas mal que no te sigan el discurso. Segunda vez que te lo digo.
Y creeme que tengo cero interés en estar aquí dándote carrete ni en aceptar que un gilipollas trate de tildarme de intereses oscuros en mis ideas cuando tú has abierto el hilo y claramente llueva o haga sol mantiene su idea inalterable.
Además cometes un error, que no esté en el valor no quiere decir que no lo haya estado. En el primer ATM me salí perdiendo pasta y decido intervenir con respeto a que un gilipollas esté vendiendo la moto.
No te hagas pajas que parece que estás vendiendo la piel antes de matar al oso.

Te agradecería que sigas tu camino, te dediques a expresar tus ideas sin tildar las de los demás y sino te gustan otras expresiones las lleves al ignore.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aquí hay mucha gente que está metida en el tema, que tiene o ha tenido acciones, y que da sus argumentos y aporta sus opiniones y críticas con respeto y seriedad. Yo leo a todos y valoro sus comentarios, aunque no esté de acuerdo con ellos. Los demás participantes del hilo te pueden decir que he agradecido en repetidas ocasiones la participación constructiva de todos. Lo que no me gusta, ni un pelo, es que alguien al que no se le pierde nada aquí venga solo a decir barbaridades y a hacer comentarios que rozan el troleo.



Que es una sinvergüenza creo que es notorio. Hasta tu has dicho que lo que ha hecho era lo esperado y nadie puede sentirse ENGAÑADO. Ahora te parece que digo barbaridades por calificar de golfada lo que ha hecho.
Deja de trolear o mejor dicho pumpear el valor porque te interese y decir lo uno y lo otro al mismo tiempo.
Llevas mal que no te sigan el discurso. Segunda vez que te lo digo.
Y creeme que tengo cero interés en estar aquí dándote carrete ni en aceptar que un gilipollas trate de tildarme de intereses oscuros en mis ideas cuando tú has abierto el hilo y claramente llueva o haga sol mantiene su idea inalterable.
Además cometes un error, que no esté en el valor no quiere decir que no lo haya estado. En el primer ATM me salí perdiendo pasta y decido intervenir con respeto a que un gilipollas esté vendiendo la moto.
No te hagas pajas que parece que estás vendiendo la piel antes de matar al oso.

Te agradecería que sigas tu camino, te dediques a expresar tus ideas sin tildar las de los demás y sino te gustan otras expresiones las lleves al ignore.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aquí hay mucha gente que está metida en el tema, que tiene o ha tenido acciones, y que da sus argumentos y aporta sus opiniones y críticas con respeto y seriedad. Yo leo a todos y valoro sus comentarios, aunque no esté de acuerdo con ellos. Los demás participantes del hilo te pueden decir que he agradecido en repetidas ocasiones la participación constructiva de todos. Lo que no me gusta, ni un pelo, es que alguien al que no se le pierde nada aquí venga solo a decir barbaridades y a hacer comentarios que rozan el troleo.



Que es una sinvergüenza creo que es notorio. Hasta tu has dicho que lo que ha hecho era lo esperado y nadie puede sentirse ENGAÑADO. Ahora te parece que digo barbaridades por calificar de golfada lo que ha hecho.
Deja de trolear o mejor dicho pumpear el valor porque te interese y decir lo uno y lo otro al mismo tiempo.
Llevas mal que no te sigan el discurso. Segunda vez que te lo digo.
Y creeme que tengo cero interés en estar aquí dándote carrete ni en aceptar que un gilipollas trate de tildarme de intereses oscuros en mis ideas cuando tú has abierto el hilo y claramente llueva o haga sol mantiene su idea inalterable.
Además cometes un error, que no esté en el valor no quiere decir que no lo haya estado. En el primer ATM me salí perdiendo pasta y decido intervenir con respeto a que un gilipollas esté vendiendo la moto.
No te hagas pajas que parece que estás vendiendo la piel antes de matar al oso.

Te agradecería que sigas tu camino, te dediques a expresar tus ideas sin tildar las de los demás y sino te gustan otras expresiones las lleves al ignore.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aquí hay mucha gente que está metida en el tema, que tiene o ha tenido acciones, y que da sus argumentos y aporta sus opiniones y críticas con respeto y seriedad. Yo leo a todos y valoro sus comentarios, aunque no esté de acuerdo con ellos. Los demás participantes del hilo te pueden decir que he agradecido en repetidas ocasiones la participación constructiva de todos. Lo que no me gusta, ni un pelo, es que alguien al que no se le pierde nada aquí venga solo a decir barbaridades y a hacer comentarios que rozan el troleo.



Que es una sinvergüenza creo que es notorio. Hasta tu has dicho que lo que ha hecho era lo esperado y nadie puede sentirse ENGAÑADO. Ahora te parece que digo barbaridades por calificar de golfada lo que ha hecho.
Deja de trolear o mejor dicho pumpear el valor porque te interese y decir lo uno y lo otro al mismo tiempo.
Llevas mal que no te sigan el discurso. Segunda vez que te lo digo.
Y creeme que tengo cero interés en estar aquí dándote carrete ni en aceptar que un gilipollas trate de tildarme de intereses oscuros en mis ideas cuando tú has abierto el hilo y claramente llueva o haga sol mantiene su idea inalterable.
Además cometes un error, que no esté en el valor no quiere decir que no lo haya estado. En el primer ATM me salí perdiendo pasta y decido intervenir con respeto a que un gilipollas esté vendiendo la moto.
No te hagas pajas que parece que estás vendiendo la piel antes de matar al oso.

Te agradecería que sigas tu camino, te dediques a expresar tus ideas sin tildar las de los demás y sino te gustan otras expresiones las lleves al ignore.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aquí hay mucha gente que está metida en el tema, que tiene o ha tenido acciones, y que da sus argumentos y aporta sus opiniones y críticas con respeto y seriedad. Yo leo a todos y valoro sus comentarios, aunque no esté de acuerdo con ellos. Los demás participantes del hilo te pueden decir que he agradecido en repetidas ocasiones la participación constructiva de todos. Lo que no me gusta, ni un pelo, es que alguien al que no se le pierde nada aquí venga solo a decir barbaridades y a hacer comentarios que rozan el troleo.



Que es una sinvergüenza creo que es notorio. Hasta tu has dicho que lo que ha hecho era lo esperado y nadie puede sentirse ENGAÑADO. Ahora te parece que digo barbaridades por calificar de golfada lo que ha hecho.
Deja de trolear o mejor dicho pumpear el valor porque te interese y decir lo uno y lo otro al mismo tiempo.
Llevas mal que no te sigan el discurso. Segunda vez que te lo digo.
Y creeme que tengo cero interés en estar aquí dándote carrete ni en aceptar que un gilipollas trate de tildarme de intereses oscuros en mis ideas cuando tú has abierto el hilo y claramente llueva o haga sol mantiene su idea inalterable.
Además cometes un error, que no esté en el valor no quiere decir que no lo haya estado. En el primer ATM me salí perdiendo pasta y decido intervenir con respeto a que un gilipollas esté vendiendo la moto.
No te hagas pajas que parece que estás vendiendo la piel antes de matar al oso.

Te agradecería que sigas tu camino, te dediques a expresar tus ideas sin tildar las de los demás y sino te gustan otras expresiones las lleves al ignore.


----------



## Cormac (27 Ago 2021)

No creéis que haya podido filtrar algo a las manos fuertes de lo que va a anunciar el martes? 
Lo de hoy ha sido inesperado.


----------



## Minadeperro (27 Ago 2021)

Pase lo que pase, qué tarde más gloriosa.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Yo aún soy cauto, aún creo que nos vamos a comer una bajada fuerte, Charo es capaz de darnos otro latigazo en la call para bajar la accion hasta que se haga el merge.
> Aún así, dia para recordar.



Hombre, las condiciones ya están cerradas, no veo la razón que tendría para bajar el valor de la acción ahora. Más bien todo lo contrario.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Aquí hay mucha gente que está metida en el tema, que tiene o ha tenido acciones, y que da sus argumentos y aporta sus opiniones y críticas con respeto y seriedad. Yo leo a todos y valoro sus comentarios, aunque no esté de acuerdo con ellos. Los demás participantes del hilo te pueden decir que he agradecido en repetidas ocasiones la participación constructiva de todos. Lo que no me gusta, ni un pelo, es que alguien al que no se le pierde nada aquí venga solo a decir barbaridades y a hacer comentarios que rozan el troleo.



Que es una sinvergüenza creo que es notorio. Hasta tu has dicho que lo que ha hecho era lo esperado y nadie puede sentirse ENGAÑADO. Ahora te parece que digo barbaridades por calificar de golfada lo que ha hecho.
Deja de trolear o mejor dicho pumpear el valor porque te interese y decir lo uno y lo otro al mismo tiempo.
Llevas mal que no te sigan el discurso. Segunda vez que te lo digo.
Y creeme que tengo cero interés en estar aquí dándote carrete ni en aceptar que un gilipollas trate de tildarme de intereses oscuros en mis ideas cuando tú has abierto el hilo y claramente llueva o haga sol mantiene su idea inalterable.
Además cometes un error, que no esté en el valor no quiere decir que no lo haya estado. En el primer ATM me salí perdiendo pasta, 12000 euros, y decido intervenir con respeto a que un gilipollas esté vendiendo la moto y troleando lo que es un management deplorable y engañoso para el accionista. Perdiendo semejante cantidad me veo en el derecho de expresar lo que pienso de esa señora.
No te hagas pajas que parece que estás vendiendo la piel antes de matar al oso. Dudo que tengas skin in the Game, por ser sincero.

Te agradecería que sigas tu camino, te dediques a expresar tus ideas sin tildar las de los demás y sino te gustan otras expresiones las lleves al ignore.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> No creéis que haya podido filtrar algo a las manos fuertes de lo que va a anunciar el martes?
> Lo de hoy ha sido inesperado.



Yo creo que saben lo mismo que nosotros. Es que solo hay que ver la situación cómo ha quedado. Los problemas solucionados y AF alineada con los accionistas de NMM. Además con cambio de actitud de AF con relación a la comunicación, con la entrevista a TW. A mi me sorprendería muchísimo que AF no trabajase para subir el valor de NMM a partir de ahora.


----------



## Reboot (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Que es una sinvergüenza creo que es notorio. Hasta tu has dicho que lo que ha hecho era lo esperado y nadie puede sentirse ENGAÑADO. Ahora te parece que digo barbaridades por calificar de golfada lo que ha hecho.
> Deja de trolear o mejor dicho pumpear el valor porque te interese y decir lo uno y lo otro al mismo tiempo.
> Llevas mal que no te sigan el discurso. Segunda vez que te lo digo.
> Y creeme que tengo cero interés en estar aquí dándote carrete ni en aceptar que un gilipollas trate de tildarme de intereses oscuros en mis ideas cuando tú has abierto el hilo y claramente llueva o haga sol mantiene su idea inalterable.
> ...



Espero que te hayas quedado a gusto, shur. Has repetido la misma mierda SEIS (6) PUTAS VECES.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

zeddar dijo:


> +7,09% buen cierre.



Brutal, sin palabras. No sé si dará otras tardes de gloria de este calibre, pero esta es para no olvidar.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

Hasta ahora hemos mantenido un hilo muy productivo, con aportaciones de todos los participantes valiosas y centradas en lo importante, que es tratar de entender lo que está pasando en NMM y en el sector marítimo para ganar pasta. El respeto y la concordia han reinado, aunque hayamos mantenido ideas y opiniones distintas. Me gustaría que todo siguiese siendo así. Aportaciones argumentadas, con contenido, sin troleos y, sobre todo, respetándonos mutuamente. Creo que es lo mejor para todos. Qué opináis?


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hasta ahora hemos mantenido un hilo muy productivo, con aportaciones de todos los participantes valiosas y centradas en lo importante, que es tratar de entender lo que está pasando en NMM y en el sector marítimo para ganar pasta. El respeto y la concordia han reinado, aunque hayamos mantenido ideas y opiniones distintas. Me gustaría que todo siguiese siendo así. Aportaciones argumentadas, con contenido, sin troleos y, sobre todo, respetándonos mutuamente. Creo que es lo mejor para todos. Qué opináis?



Que así sea. A mí no me molesta ninguna intervención en la que no haya una falta de respeto. Janus y cualquier puede opinar que esta tía es cualquier cosa.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> .


----------



## Schedule (27 Ago 2021)

Hoy el Russell ha subido con bastante fuerza, puede eso haber hecho que las navieras lo acompañen?

Si no me equivoco, alguna vez habéis dicho por aquí que unas cuantas de ellas cotizan en este índice


----------



## austral (27 Ago 2021)

Pregunta tonta
¿Y no será que en el ridículo precio de cierre de ayer (25,67$) ya estaba descontando el peor de los escenarios?
Muy contento con la subida de hoy, más cerca de los 30$


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Que así sea. A mí no me molesta ninguna intervención en la que no haya una falta de respeto. Janus y cualquier puede opinar que esta tía es cualquier cosa.



Si yo no tengo problema por que la gente opine. Ahora, lo que no veo con bien es llenar el hilo de aportaciones sin contenido más allá de comentarios llenos de insultos y cuyo único fin es desacreditar a tal o cual persona o empresa. No es útil en absoluto. Igual abría que abrir otro hilo titulado "Angeliki es una golfeta" o algo así, y tratar de mantener este hilo limpio y enfocado a compartir contenido que nos enriquezca a todos. Es solo mi opinión.


----------



## orovp (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hombre, las condiciones ya están cerradas, no veo la razón que tendría para bajar el valor de la acción ahora. Más bien todo lo contrario.



Entonces nada, retiro lo dicho.


CMarlow dijo:


> Hasta ahora hemos mantenido un hilo muy productivo, con aportaciones de todos los participantes valiosas y centradas en lo importante, que es tratar de entender lo que está pasando en NMM y en el sector marítimo para ganar pasta. El respeto y la concordia han reinado, aunque hayamos mantenido ideas y opiniones distintas. Me gustaría que todo siguiese siendo así. Aportaciones argumentadas, con contenido, sin troleos y, sobre todo, respetándonos mutuamente. Creo que es lo mejor para todos. Qué opináis?



Sin lugar a dudas, de hecho yo os doy las gracias a todos, yo no tengo mucha experiencia en el mundo de la inversión y estoy aprendiendo un montón en este hilo. Tanto del punto de vista técnico (que no AT) como emocional.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

austral dijo:


> Pregunta tonta
> ¿Y no será que en el ridículo precio de cierre de ayer (25,67$) ya estaba descontando el peor de los escenarios?
> Muy contento con la subida de hoy, más cerca de los 30$



Sí, es que NMM lleva mucho tiempo descontando lo peor de lo peor. Por eso a mi me sorprende tanto que haya gente que venda cuando por fin llega una solución que arregla las cosas sin sablear a NMM. Sé que el último ATM fue una sableada y yo estuve a un pelo de salirme, no sé si recordáis... pero la integración de NNA en NMM es un deal NAV to NAV y que aporta cosas positivas, de hecho.


----------



## Hombredepaja (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Los dos son igual de pirata, quizá con menos talento en TK porque no aciertan en remar para ellos mismos.



Los que están al mando de TK no son los más brillantes del mundo pero entre ellos y AF hay un mundo.

En TGP no han tirado de AKs, aumentan el dividendo cada año y están reduciendo deuda, ni siquiera parece que estén muy interesados en nuevos tenders a no ser que sean con buenos márgenes.

En TNK han aprovechado el boom del año pasado para reducir mucha deuda y aumentar liquidez, el dividendo lo eliminaron ya hace tiempo por ese exceso de deuda que tenían.

TOO era un desastre y los accionistas trincaron algo de pasta con la venta, mira lo bien que le va ahora en manos de Brookfield que han tenido que suspender el dividendo de las preferentes.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas, de hecho yo os doy las gracias a todos, yo no tengo mucha experiencia en el mundo de la inversión y estoy aprendiendo un montón en este hilo. Tanto del punto de vista técnico (que no AT) como emocional.



Gracias @orovp ! Me alegro que te esté siendo útil este hilo. Para mi también lo está siendo! Estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas y compartir este camino con vosotros es una gozada! No sería lo mismo que hacerlo solo.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

La vela de hoy ha sido muy importante desde un punto de vista técnico. Ha abierto en la MM de 40 sesiones, que ha servido de soporte, aunque el precio la haya perforado al inicio de la sesión. Ha terminado cerrando por encima de último máximo producido después de la ruptura de la línea de tendencia descendente. Ahora el precio se mueve por encima de esa línea y está marcando mínimos y máximos crecientes. Las MM de 40 y 20 se han invertido, colocándose de forma correcta para la subida. Desde un punto de vista técnico, todo indica que vamos a seguir ascendiendo en las próximas sesiones. Ahora, todo depende de cuestiones fundamentales, claro. El próximo objetivo de corto plazo siguen siendo los 30 eur. Pasa esa resistencia, buscaremos máximos anuales.


----------



## isidro666 (27 Ago 2021)

Una ladrona.

Los accionistas, incautos a los que desplumar.

Él único modo de no perdelo todo es que entre otro pardillo al que pasarle las acciones.

Por qué iba a cambiar la película y repartir algo con él accionista?


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> La vela de hoy ha sido muy importante desde un punto de vista técnico. Ha abierto en la MM de 40 sesiones, que ha servido de soporte, aunque el precio la haya perforado al inicio de la sesión. Ha terminado cerrando por encima de último máximo producido después de la ruptura de la línea de tendencia descendente. Ahora el precio se mueve por encima de esa línea y está marcando mínimos y máximos crecientes. Las MM de 40 y 20 se han invertido, colocándose de forma correcta para la subida. Desde un punto de vista técnico, todo indica que vamos a seguir ascendiendo en las próximas sesiones. Ahora, todo depende de cuestiones fundamentales, claro. El próximo objetivo de corto plazo siguen siendo los 30 eur. Pasa esa resistencia, buscaremos máximos anuales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 756468



Ha emitido tantas acciones desde el anterior maximo que ya hoy está capitalizando más que entonces


----------



## Sqc (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hasta ahora hemos mantenido un hilo muy productivo, con aportaciones de todos los participantes valiosas y centradas en lo importante, que es tratar de entender lo que está pasando en NMM y en el sector marítimo para ganar pasta. El respeto y la concordia han reinado, aunque hayamos mantenido ideas y opiniones distintas. Me gustaría que todo siguiese siendo así. Aportaciones argumentadas, con contenido, sin troleos y, sobre todo, respetándonos mutuamente. Creo que es lo mejor para todos. Qué opináis?



Yo no escribo en este hilo (poco tengo que decir) pero os leo siempre que puedo. Sería una pena que esto se fuese a tomar por c... por un infeliz. Yo le doy like a todos los comentarios de @CMarlow para agradecerle haber abierto el hilo y que lo mantenga vivo con toda la info que comparte todos los putos días. Pocos likes le dais chavales!


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Reitero y aclaro las dos únicas cosas que he dicho.

-esta señora es una golfeta. Antes destaque que no en su capacidad de gestión (que puede ser todo lo brillante que se quiera) sino en su trato hacia los accionistas.

-lo que esta señora ha hecho para mí es sinónimo de golfada porque ha hecho una serie de acciones en contra del accionista.

A mi ha costado dinero lo cual es problema mío y no siento que esté faltando al foro por catalogar a esa señora de golfeta ni a su actuación como golfada.

No he dicho absolutamente nada más. Lo he repetido bastantes veces porque a alguno le puede alertar.

Nada más. En ningún momento cuestiono lo que piensa otro forero ni el por qué de sus ideas ya que respecto sus fundamentos. Pero lo contrario también tiene que darse.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

isidro666 dijo:


> Por qué iba a cambiar la película y repartir algo con él accionista?



Pues es muy sencillo, porque ahora tiene un incentivo claro para hacerlo. Ya ha solucionado el gran problema que tenía en el universo Navios (NNA, contando que NM se va a salvar sola) y ha doblado su participación en NMM, con un control directo e indirecto de más del 13% de las acciones. Ahora sí que sus intereses están alineados con los de los accionistas. Repartiendo dividendos altos va a ayudar además a NM, lo que facilitará mucho que se salve por sí sola.

Pero yo no tengo una bola de cristal, lo digo solo por pura y simple lógica. Igual va el martes y dice que no va a subir dividendo hasta que empiece el ciclo de tankers o una historia rara... Ahí perdería todo el impulso que la acción ha cogido por la noticia del merger.


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

isidro666 dijo:


> Una ladrona.
> 
> Los accionistas, incautos a los que desplumar.
> 
> ...



1. Porque ahora tiene incentivos a hacerlo. Tiene el famoso "skin in the game" y ya ha ordenado la casa, salvo terminar de pasar flota de NM a NMM
2. Y más importante. Porque siempre lo ha hecho. De verdad que alguno que no sepa de historia y lea este hilo va a pensar que AF, acá Charo, nunca ha repartido un dividendo y que lleva toda su carrera desplumando incautos. Navios ha repartido dividendos como cualquier otro player del sector y no se caracterizaba porque fueran dividendos pequeños precisamente.


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Reitero y aclaro las dos únicas cosas que he dicho.
> 
> -esta señora es una golfeta. Antes destaque que no en su capacidad de gestión (que puede ser todo lo brillante que se quiera) sino en su trato hacia los accionistas.
> 
> ...



A coño entonces tu has salido trasquilado en algún momento. Es que no se entendía tanta cólera contra Charo si nunca habías estado invertido.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> A coño entonces tu has salido trasquilado en algún momento. Es que no se entendía tanta cólera contra Charo si nunca habías estado invertido.



12 talegos tras la primera ATM.


----------



## CMarlow (27 Ago 2021)

NMM subiendo un 2,54% after hours en este momento. Qué diferencia con la bajada de ayer!









NMM | Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Analyst Estimates | MarketWatch


Navios Maritime Partners L.P. analyst estimates, including NMM earnings per share estimates and analyst recommendations.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Los que están al mando de TK no son los más brillantes del mundo pero entre ellos y AF hay un mundo.
> 
> En TGP no han tirado de AKs, aumentan el dividendo cada año y están reduciendo deuda, ni siquiera parece que estén muy interesados en nuevos tenders a no ser que sean con buenos márgenes.
> 
> ...



Rentabilidad al accionista de invertir en NMM a 5 años / 1 año / YTD / 6 años en comparación con hacerlo en la suma de TNK y TGP ---> El resto son cuentos chinos. 
NMM ha gestionado muy bien la deuda últimamente. Está claro que los ATMs han sido una calamidad y que no tenía que forzar tanto la dilución si se esforzase un poco en cuidar al mercado/Accionista, pero....incluso con los ATMs ¿Cuanto dinero le ha generado al accionista en el último año esta acción respecto a TKN? EL que compró hace 12 meses ha multplicado x 3 y el que compró a 1 de enero x 1,5...con ATMs y lo que quieras. La fusión con NMCi fue un éxito brutal para los accionistas de NMM. Eso es así. Y la compra de containers ha precio de derribo en 2020 lo mismo. 

Yo he sido y soy muy crítico con AF pero vamos que no veo ese mundo de diferencia con TK


----------



## Witosev (27 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> NMM subiendo un 2,54% after hours en este momento. Qué diferencia con la bajada de ayer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De 23 a 28 entre el AHs de ayer y de hoy. Menuda puta barbaridad. No me quiero imaginar toda esa gente que lleva meses aguantando el chaparrón y que soltó desesperada en 24....la decepción de la fusión y la decepción de ver como te han robado la cartera.

Día mítico que ejemplifica muy bien que para invertir en shipping hay que tener nervios de acero, convicción y huevos. Esto no es para cualquiera.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2021)

En toda la información que ha publicado sobre la fusión, no sale ni una puta palabra sobre la retribución a accionistas.


----------



## Hombredepaja (28 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> En toda la información que ha publicado sobre la fusión, no sale ni una puta palabra sobre la retribución a accionistas.



Dicen algo así como que la fusión "ayuda a mantener el nivel del dividendo" y "ya si eso dentro de unos años a ver si lo subimos un poco"


----------



## Hombredepaja (28 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Rentabilidad al accionista de invertir en NMM a 5 años / 1 año / YTD / 6 años en comparación con hacerlo en la suma de TNK y TGP ---> El resto son cuentos chinos.
> NMM ha gestionado muy bien la deuda últimamente. Está claro que los ATMs han sido una calamidad y que no tenía que forzar tanto la dilución si se esforzase un poco en cuidar al mercado/Accionista, pero....incluso con los ATMs ¿Cuanto dinero le ha generado al accionista en el último año esta acción respecto a TKN? EL que compró hace 12 meses ha multplicado x 3 y el que compró a 1 de enero x 1,5...con ATMs y lo que quieras. La fusión con NMCi fue un éxito brutal para los accionistas de NMM. Eso es así. Y la compra de containers ha precio de derribo en 2020 lo mismo.
> 
> Yo he sido y soy muy crítico con AF pero vamos que no veo ese mundo de diferencia con TK



Yo no he hablado en ningún momento de rentabilidad, tampoco tiene mucho sentido comparar el último año de NMM con el de TNK, en todo caso puedes comparar el último año de NNA y TNK que tienen ambas flotas de tankers, hablo del trato al accionista por parte de los que mandan.

Si coges un periodo determinado seguro que hasta el gran George Ekonomou (AF es una monjita a su lado) generó una rentabilidad estupenda para los accionistas de DryShips.

Los containers los compraron en 2017, 4 años de travesía del desierto con rates por los suelos hasta que llegó el COVID.


----------



## Bijouk (28 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> De 23 a 28 entre el AHs de ayer y de hoy. Menuda puta barbaridad. No me quiero imaginar toda esa gente que lleva meses aguantando el chaparrón y que soltó desesperada en 24....la decepción de la fusión y la decepción de ver como te han robado la cartera.
> 
> Día mítico que ejemplifica muy bien que para invertir en shipping hay que tener nervios de acero, convicción y huevos. Esto no es para cualquiera.



Yo no he sido pero he llegado a estar 50/50 de vender... Porque me he liado hoy y me he sentado a verlo a las 21:00...


----------



## CMarlow (28 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> De 23 a 28 entre el AHs de ayer y de hoy. Menuda puta barbaridad. No me quiero imaginar toda esa gente que lleva meses aguantando el chaparrón y que soltó desesperada en 24....la decepción de la fusión y la decepción de ver como te han robado la cartera.
> 
> Día mítico que ejemplifica muy bien que para invertir en shipping hay que tener nervios de acero, convicción y huevos. Esto no es para cualquiera.



Suscribo tus palabras al 100%.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Dicen algo así como que la fusión "ayuda a mantener el nivel del dividendo" y "ya si eso dentro de unos años a ver si lo subimos un poco"



Dónde ves que diga eso? No logro encontrarlo... Lo único que he visto parecido a lo que comentas es esto: "Maintain and ultimately grow returns to unitholders of the combined company." Pero no se habla nada de temporalidad.


----------



## Hombredepaja (28 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Dónde ves que diga eso? No logro encontrarlo... Lo único que he visto parecido a lo que comentas es esto: "Maintain and ultimately grow returns to unitholders of the combined company." Pero no se habla nada de temporalidad.



"Ultimately" viene a significar "a la larga", entiendo que a corto plazo el dividendo no se va a tocar.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> "Ultimately" viene a significar "a la larga", entiendo que a corto plazo el dividendo no se va a tocar.



Volvemos con el tema de las traducciones del inglés 
Ultimately tiene 2 significados en español (según wordreference.com): 1) básicamente y 2) finalmente, por último.
Por el contexto el significado que corresponde aquí es el segundo, siendo la traducción de la frase la siguiente: "Mantener y finalmente aumentar los retornos...".
No se hace referencia en absoluto a cuándo se van a aumentar dichos retornos, si a corto o a largo plazo.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Ago 2021)

Buen artículo de Marel en SA sobre el tema del merger:









Navios Version 2.0 Starting To Take Shape (NYSE:NMM)


Navios Maritime Partners is merging with Navios Maritime Acquisition. This does not come as a surprise, especially after the at-the-market offerings at Navios Maritime Partners.




seekingalpha.com





Me gustaría resaltar este fragmento, que da una visión contraria a todas las críticas que AF recibe constantemente (negrita puesta por el autor):

"5. To the best of my knowledge, *no Navios Group shareholder/unitholder has ever been permanently wiped out*. Specifically, Navios Containers unitholders did ok and they even got to participate in further upside through NMM (following the merger between NMM and Navios Containers), NM shareholders still have a fighting chance (maybe they will also be part of NMM one day), NNA shareholders have been facing severe difficulties due to the rock-bottom tanker market, but still have a fighting chance now through NMM, and Navios Midstream unitholders got to participate in the upside following the merger with NNA, and they continue to have a fighting chance since NNA will now be a part of NMM.

In my opinion, point five above is important. The CEO has offered a fighting chance to all shareholders/unitholders of the Navios Group. In other words, no one has been left behind or permanently wiped out. Has the CEO made mistakes? Absolutely. Has the CEO prioritized at times weaker Navios entities over the stronger ones? Absolutely. Has the CEO profited from self-dealing in an abusive way. No. Does it seem that she is profiting? Yes, especially to those who have not done a proper deep dive into the Navios Group dynamics."


----------



## Reboot (28 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Buen artículo de Marel en SA sobre el tema del merger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pone a nuestra querida Angeliki como una completa madraza protectora. No creo que vaya tan desencaminado. Me la imagino recibiendo presiones de todos sitios para mantener el grupo a flote (no pun intended) y tratando de joder lo mínimo imprescindible al accionista para conseguirlo.

Nuestra Charo está canosa por algo. No debe ser tarea fácil tener a todos contentos.

Y por cierto, 28.00 en el after.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ago 2021)

Iba a bajar hoy un 10% y al final ha subido un 7%.

Esto es bolsa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Witosev (28 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Buen artículo de Marel en SA sobre el tema del merger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay una cosa que es muy cierta. Accionistas de negocios encaminados a la quiebra (NNA o NM) acaban recibiendo protección del holding para tener una oportunidad de recuperar parte del valor de su inversión, cuando el mismo tendía a cero.


----------



## Witosev (28 Ago 2021)

Entrevista de Charo para TW:






Me quedo con dos mensajes. Pensad que estas entrevistas no tienen nada de inocente:

"We have seen what happens when that sector or sub-sector doesn´t work and you can´t provide investors long-term returns. Now we see more companies like a Norden, or a Costamare taking in dry bulk...you are able to mitigate the weakness of one particular operating sector".

"The company has an obligaton to all its stakeholders- we´re trying to do something that will make sense to them"


Por cierto, fusión asesorada por Jefferies, donde está de analista Randy Giveans que es el pájaro al que dejan preguntar en las calls (preguntas pactadas claramente) y que fue el primero que le "chivó" a nuestro Gabriel que se acababan los ATMs. También asesora S. Goldman (el Goldman de Hacendado que montó el sobrino de Charo en NY para afilar comisiones -la famosa empresa fantasma de los ATMs-)


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> "Ultimately" viene a significar "a la larga", entiendo que a corto plazo el dividendo no se va a tocar.



Eso creo.
Mi idea es que no toque el dividendo este año porque necesita el dinero para NM. El peor escenario sería que se gastara el FCF de los próximos meses en otros barcos y que en el primer trimestre de 2022 pretendiera fusionar NM con una nueva emisión de acciones de NMM.

Y en 2022 tampoco creo que tocara el dividendo. Su foco sigue siendo crecer la flota a toda costa.

En el horizonte lejano estarían los IDRs donde ella se forraría de verdad llevándose la mayor parte del dividendo. Sin embargo veo imposible que llegue a generar (siempre va a tener a un segmento de negocio perdiendo dinero o sin aportar) y repartir tal cantidad de dinero en el largo plazo.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Hay una cosa que es muy cierta. Accionistas de negocios encaminados a la quiebra (NNA o NM) acaban recibiendo protección del holding para tener una oportunidad de recuperar parte del valor de su inversión, cuando el mismo tendía a cero.



Te vienes arriba fácil.

Quedaría mejor esa frase como sigue: Angeliki como accionista de negocios encaminados a la quiebra (NNA o NM) acaba recibiendo protección del holding con el uso de los fondos de empresas relacionadas donde se jugaba muy poco para tener una oportunidad de recuperar parte del valor de su inversión, cuando la misma tendía a cero.


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> De 23 a 28 entre el AHs de ayer y de hoy. Menuda puta barbaridad. No me quiero imaginar toda esa gente que lleva meses aguantando el chaparrón y que soltó desesperada en 24....la decepción de la fusión y la decepción de ver como te han robado la cartera.
> 
> Día mítico que ejemplifica muy bien que para invertir en shipping hay que tener nervios de acero, convicción y huevos. Esto no es para cualquiera.



Es lo bueno de estar curtido en farmas 

que yo me quejo mucho pero aún no he salido jamás en pérdidas de algo

soy la definición de diamond hands

haber tenido acciones al -70% que de repente te hagas un bagger pues te hace curtirte


----------



## CMarlow (28 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Eso creo.
> Mi idea es que no toque el dividendo este año porque necesita el dinero para NM. El peor escenario sería que se gastara el FCF de los próximos meses en otros barcos y que en el primer trimestre de 2022 pretendiera fusionar NM con una nueva emisión de acciones de NMM.
> 
> Y en 2022 tampoco creo que tocara el dividendo. Su foco sigue siendo crecer la flota a toda costa.
> ...



Lee el artículo que he puesto más arriba. Probablemente la mejor opción es que NM y NMM acaben fusionándose bajo el paraguas de NMM. Y no será para favorecer a AF, sino para el bien de todos.

Tampoco comparto contigo la opinión de que su mayor interés sea hacer crecer la flota a toda costa. Si fuese así no habría vendido 4 barcos en estos últimos meses.

No yo cuento con una subida del dividendo este año, pero sí el año que viene, probablemente ya desde el Q1.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Lee el artículo que he puesto más arriba. Probablemente la mejor opción es que NM y NMM acaben fusionándose bajo el paraguas de NMM. Y no será para favorecer a AF, sino para el bien de todos.
> 
> Tampoco comparto contigo la opinión de que su mayor interés sea hacer crecer la flota a toda costa. Si fuese así no habría vendido 4 barcos en estos últimos meses.
> 
> No yo cuento con una subida del dividendo este año, pero sí el año que viene, probablemente ya desde el Q1.



Cuantos millones de ha llevado ella de comisión por la venta de esos 4 barcos?
La actividad en el grupo es desproporcionada.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Cuantos millones de ha llevado ella de comisión por la venta de esos 4 barcos?
> La actividad en el grupo es desproporcionada.



A ver, entramos en contradicciones. Le interesa hacer crecer la flota o le interesa vender barcos para cobrar comisiones? O es que haga lo que haga está mal, simplemente porque es Angeliki? Si sube el dividendo también te va a parecer mal porque ella tiene acciones de NMM y va a salir beneficiada y además va a dar cashflow a NM?


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver, entramos en contradicciones. Le interesa hacer crecer la flota o le interesa vender barcos para cobrar comisiones? O es que haga lo que haga está mal, simplemente porque es Angeliki? Si sube el dividendo también te va a parecer mal porque ella tiene acciones de NMM y va a salir beneficiada y además va a dar cashflow a NM?



No hay contradicciones. Le interesa que haya mucha transaccionalidad para llevarse sus comisiones. Y estar constantemente renovando la flota flota y haciéndola crecer. Por ejemplo se lleva una comisión por la venta de barcos viejos y se gasta el FCF en comprar más barcos. Y más comisión.

Como seguidor en detalle de Navíos esto lo sabes bien.

No necesitamos que suba el dividendo para tener un buen tramo de revalorización del 40% - 50%.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver, entramos en contradicciones. Le interesa hacer crecer la flota o le interesa vender barcos para cobrar comisiones? O es que haga lo que haga está mal, simplemente porque es Angeliki? Si sube el dividendo también te va a parecer mal porque ella tiene acciones de NMM y va a salir beneficiada y además va a dar cashflow a NM?



El catetismo español de esperar que se joda ella aunque me joda yo, no va conmigo. No vayas por ahí porque la realidad es distinta.


----------



## CMarlow (28 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> No hay contradicciones. Le interesa que haya mucha transaccionalidad para llevarse sus comisiones. Y estar constantemente renovando la flota flota y haciéndola crecer. Por ejemplo se lleva una comisión por la venta de barcos viejos y se gasta el FCF en comprar más barcos. Y más comisión.
> 
> Como seguidor en detalle de Navíos esto lo sabes bien.
> 
> No necesitamos que suba el dividendo para tener un buen tramo de revalorización del 40% - 50%.



Es que eso es lo que hacen todas las navieras: renovar flota. Todas. Y algunas (algunas de las mejor consideradas en la industria) aprovechan ahora que estamos en los momentos iniciales del superciclo para ampliar flota (Costamare se ha marcado 30 y pico bulkers, sin ir más lejos).

Pero bueno, a mi este tema de criticar a AF por todo ya me cansa bastante, la verdad. Así que voy a tomarme el fin de semana libre 

Recomiendo la lectura del artículo que puse más arriba.

Un saludo!


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2021)

Yo me voy a liar en una aventura cana al aire con la golfeta. Espero que me lo permitais.
Le diré lo buena que es, el liderazgo que tiene, lo estupenda gestora y creadora de valor .....


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es que eso es lo que hacen todas las navieras: renovar flota. Todas. Y algunas (algunas de las mejor consideradas en la industria) aprovechan ahora que estamos en los momentos iniciales del superciclo para ampliar flota (Costamare se ha marcado 30 y pico bulkers, sin ir más lejos).
> 
> Pero bueno, a mi este tema de criticar a AF por todo ya me cansa bastante, la verdad. Así que voy a tomarme el fin de semana libre
> 
> ...



Tío tienes la piel muy fina en todo lo que tiene que ver con Angeliki.

Coño que ha multiplicado la flota este año y en cada una de sus conferencias ha dicho que estaba enfocada en crecimiento.

Y sus competidores están dando ya dividendos a sus accionistas.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (28 Ago 2021)

El volumen de ayer fue el más alto desde mayo de este año.

Algún día este año ha subido tanto esto? Desde 23.96 en la apertura a 27.52 a cierre. Un 14.85% de subida en una sesión!

Para mi esto son muy buenas vibraciones. Estas compras masivas son de fondos y los fondos no compran (sobre todo este "chicharro" con tantos peros) si no saben/esperan algo bueno en los próximos días.


----------



## juankils (28 Ago 2021)

Estaba echando un ojo a 2020B y no termino de entender la diferencia entre dividend per share y cash distribution per share. ¿Alguien?






Investor Relations | 2020 Bulkers Ltd


2020 Bulkers is fully committed to its shareholders. We intend to provide comprehensive and fully updated information to our investors and analysts.




2020bulkers.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> El volumen de ayer fue el más alto desde mayo de este año.
> 
> Algún día este año ha subido tanto esto? Desde 23.96 en la apertura a 27.52 a cierre. Un 14.85% de subida en una sesión!
> 
> Para mi esto son muy buenas vibraciones. Estas compras masivas son de fondos y los fondos no compran (sobre todo este "chicharro" con tantos peros) si no saben/esperan algo bueno en los próximos días.



Es verdad el volumen cuatriplica el de los dias anteriores. Eso es muy buena señal.

A ver el lunes

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> El volumen de ayer fue el más alto desde mayo de este año.
> 
> Algún día este año ha subido tanto esto? Desde 23.96 en la apertura a 27.52 a cierre. Un 14.85% de subida en una sesión!
> 
> Para mi esto son muy buenas vibraciones. Estas compras masivas son de fondos y los fondos no compran (sobre todo este "chicharro" con tantos peros) si no saben/esperan algo bueno en los próximos días.



Veis a nmm como un chicharro ? Justo yo lo veia al revés por fundamentales Aunque por técnico se comporte como tal


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> El volumen de ayer fue el más alto desde mayo de este año.
> 
> Algún día este año ha subido tanto esto? Desde 23.96 en la apertura a 27.52 a cierre. Un 14.85% de subida en una sesión!
> 
> Para mi esto son muy buenas vibraciones. Estas compras masivas son de fondos y los fondos no compran (sobre todo este "chicharro" con tantos peros) si no saben/esperan algo bueno en los próximos días.



Seguramente hubo mucho volumen de arbitraje pero fue una jornada muy buena


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Veis a nmm como un chicharro ? Justo yo lo veia al revés por fundamentales Aunque por técnico se comporte como tal



Es un valor muy especulativo y se mueve con mucha alegría principalmente porque está operado por particulares. Eso es lo que tiene que cambiar una vez que sean más amigables con los inversores e incrementen el dividendo. Entonces entrarán bastantes más institucionales.


----------



## Hastur (28 Ago 2021)

Bueno pues todo parece indicar que el bote de vaselina no era necesario....una subida muy rica y sobre todo buena pinta para esta semana que entra si la conferencia es buena y da alguna señal buena no quiero ni pensar donde nos ponemos.....


----------



## austral (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## lodero (28 Ago 2021)

Leo en forocarros que hay un 30% de cortos. Si es verdad, esto es "vitoria o muelte" como haya short squeeze


----------



## Cormac (28 Ago 2021)

Que nadie se lamente de haberse perdido el tren o el barco mejor dicho, tengo un paquete de acciones compradas por encima de 30 y llegó a estar a 35 hace nada. El que quiera embarcar está a tiempo. 
El martes es un día peligroso de todos modos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ago 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Leo en forocarros que hay un 30% de cortos. Si es verdad, esto es "vitoria o muelte" como haya short squeeze



forocarros, esa gran fuente de información.


----------



## lodero (28 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> forocarros, esa gran fuente de información.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 757240



Cierto, acabo de buscar y no llegan a 300000 acciones. Lástima (o no, con nmm visto está que no se sabe lo que es positivo o negativo)


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Ese es el mayor riesgo tanto de los containers como del dry bulk. En el momento en que se elimine esa congestión, que llevará un tiempo, supondrá de facto el incremento de la flota disponible en cerca del 15% y eso es un incremento de oferta brutal que puede hundir los rates.

El desequilibrio de oferta y demanda (eliminando el problema de la congestión) no da para tener los rates tan altos que se están viendo ahora. Da para tener unos rates sanos y altos con los que el sector gana un buen dinero pero lejos de sacar el FCF equivalente a la capitalización en apenas 2 años. Esto último no es sostenible.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Ese es el mayor riesgo tanto de los containers como del dry bulk. En el momento en que se elimine esa congestión, que llevará un tiempo, supondrá de facto el incremento de la flota disponible en cerca del 15% y eso es un incremento de oferta brutal que puede hundir los rates.
> 
> El desequilibrio de oferta y demanda (eliminando el problema de la congestión) no da para tener los rates tan altos que se están viendo ahora. Da para tener unos rates sanos y altos con los que el sector gana un buen dinero pero lejos de sacar el FCF equivalente a la capitalización en apenas 2 años. Esto último no es sostenible.



TNK utilizó la fortuna que ganó en 2020 para tapar sus agujeros, ni un dividendo doy ..... y ganó una borrada de dinero. Estoy seguro que si hubiera ganado incluso más se lo hubiera gastado en renovar la flota.
Yo me zampé la subida enterita prácticamente y creo que es una demostración de que gané por la situación del mercado y no por el cuidado del accionista que hicieron que fue nulo. Recuerdo que el story telling era que iban a dar un dividendo extraordinario que además le venía muy bien a la endeudada matriz TK. Yo cerré oídos y me salí poco antes de los máximos. El dividendo en acciones que duplican en dos meses es el chocolate del oro.
Si quiero un dividendo en condiciones fiable y más jugoso y perdurable en el tiempo me voy a Atresmedia.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (28 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Seguramente hubo mucho volumen de arbitraje pero fue una jornada muy buena



Amigo BERTOK cómo va todo? Te acuerdas de setrakso? Al final compraste con Sheila María en Valdebebas por 600k? Quieres dar el pelotazo con NMM para dar la entrada a un pisito en El Cañaveral?


----------



## jjh (28 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> TNK utilizó la fortuna que ganó en 2020 para tapar sus agujeros, ni un dividendo doy ..... y ganó una borrada de dinero. Estoy seguro que si hubiera ganado incluso más se lo hubiera gastado en renovar la flota.
> Yo me zampé la subida enterita prácticamente y creo que es una demostración de que gané por la situación del mercado y no por el cuidado del accionista que hicieron que fue nulo. Recuerdo que el story telling era que iban a dar un dividendo extraordinario que además le venía muy bien a la endeudada matriz TK. Yo cerré oídos y me salí poco antes de los máximos. El dividendo en acciones que duplican en dos meses es el chocolate del oro.
> Si quiero un dividendo en condiciones fiable y más jugoso y perdurable en el tiempo me voy a Atresmedia.



Lo de Atresmedia me ha dolido... 80% de depreciación en los últimos 5 años.


----------



## NeoSetrakso (28 Ago 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Leo en forocarros que hay un 30% de cortos. Si es verdad, esto es "vitoria o muelte" como haya short squeeze



Yo he vendido todas las acciones que llevaba, solo me he quedado con AMC, GME y NMM 

A ver si se da short squeeze todos a la vez y ATPC.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Lo de Atresmedia me ha dolido... 80% de depreciación en los últimos 5 años.



Ya es alcista, hay un hilo sobre ella. Sube hacia 15 y puede que hacía 20 en función de ciertos aspectos del mercado so se dan. Puede tener benéfico de 300 millones euros perfectamente y eso da para 1,2 euros de dividendo por acción sin despeinarse. Los alemanes, los italianos y los Lara quieren dividendo. Ahí no hay engaño. El negocio con consumo capital de manera desbocada. Sin deuda prácticamente.
Yo he cargado. 60.000 acciones a 3 euros aprox. Es de lo poco que invierto en España.


----------



## pandiella (28 Ago 2021)

parece que todo el mundo tenia claro que lo peor que podia pasar era esa fusion? que es lo que se pasaba por alto?


----------



## Cormac (28 Ago 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> parece que todo el mundo tenia claro que lo peor que podia pasar era esa fusion? que es lo que se pasaba por alto?



El día anterior entré en algún foro extranjero para ver que comentaban y no eran tan pesimistas como aquí. Acertaron.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Amigo BERTOK cómo va todo? Te acuerdas de setrakso? Al final compraste con Sheila María en Valdebebas por 600k? Quieres dar el pelotazo con NMM para dar la entrada a un pisito en El Cañaveral?



Ayuso me expropió la parcela para construirme el casoplon e hizo el Zendal. Not so bad.

Me voy a comprar un cape de la griega, para los findes.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> El día anterior entré en algún foro extranjero para ver que comentaban y no eran tan pesimistas como aquí. Acertaron.



En que foros hablan de NMM que no sea Seeking Alpha?


----------



## Cormac (28 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> En que foros hablan de NMM que no sea Seeking Alpha?











NMM Navios Maritime Partners L.P. — Stock Price and Discussion | Stocktwits


Real-time trade and investing ideas on Navios Maritime Partners L.P. NMM from the largest community of traders and investors.




stocktwits.com













Navios Maritime Partners L.P. (NMM) Stock Forum & Discussion - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Navios Maritime Partners L.P. (NMM) stock discussion in Yahoo Finance's forum. Share your opinion and gain insight from other stock traders and investors.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Mascarieri (28 Ago 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> NMM Navios Maritime Partners L.P. — Stock Price and Discussion | Stocktwits
> 
> 
> Real-time trade and investing ideas on Navios Maritime Partners L.P. NMM from the largest community of traders and investors.
> ...



En stockwits me llamo la atención que no eran nada pesimistas aunque esta muerto ese chat


----------



## Reboot (28 Ago 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Leo en forocarros que hay un 30% de cortos. Si es verdad, esto es "vitoria o muelte" como haya short squeeze



Eso lo dije yo. Esa info sale en fintel. Siempre es interesante ver si hay mucho cabrón metiendo cortos


----------



## Hombredepaja (29 Ago 2021)

Si los rates de drybulk se dan la vuelta y los tankers siguen planos, ¿el cash flow de los containers será suficiente para mantener esto a flote?


----------



## Turboh2o (29 Ago 2021)

Vista la jugada de charo para hacerse con mas acciones de nmm tras la fusión con na, podríamos esperar algo parecido con nm? Porque una cosa es que nm pueda ya volar sola y otra que a charo le interese por su propio interés combinarla de alguna manera con nmm para de esta manera aumentar aún más su skin in the game. Que pasos serían entonces los lógicos a seguir? O no hay manera de que aumente su posición en nmm a través de nm y ya por tanto le interesaría que la acción de nmm subiese libre?


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Si los rates de drybulk se dan la vuelta y los tankers siguen planos, ¿el cash flow de los containers será suficiente para mantener esto a flote?



Con la bajada del coste de la deuda de NNA, los tankers se mantienen ellos solitos, sin contar con el cash flow de bulkers ni containerships. Te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo a la flota de NNA. Échale un vistazo a los comentarios que hacen Joeri, Mintzyer y Jowaniter aquí para comprender de cómo está el tema:






Navios Maritime Acquisition surges 41% on merger agreement with Navios Maritime Partners | Seeking Alpha


Navios Maritime Partners (NMM) and Navios Maritime Acquisition (NNA) announced a definitive transaction agreement providing for a combination of both the companies in a transaction in...




seekingalpha.com





Creo que mucha gente tienen miedo de la parte tankers sin entender bien cómo va la cosa.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Si los rates de drybulk se dan la vuelta y los tankers siguen planos, ¿el cash flow de los containers será suficiente para mantener esto a flote?



Casi que sí.

El FCF esperado para containers en 2022 (todavía falta renovar 2 barcos a finales de este año y otros 4 en 2022) cubriría el 100% del break even de la flota de dry bulk en 2022. Es decir, que todo ingreso que se realice en la flota de dry bulk en 2022 iría directo a beneficio.

Ahora tenemos en juego la flota de Product Tankers y VLCCS de NNA. Con el abaratamiento de los costes de financiación (ahora a tipos mucho menores), a los rates actuales y manteniendo los contratos fijos que tienen firmandos en buena parte de la flota, apenas perderán dinero. Tal vez no puedan cubrir las revisiones en los astilleros durante 2022.

Es esperable que NMM+NNA tengo menor EPS 2022 del que iba a tener NMM por sí sola. Pondría que alrededor de 2$ menos de EPS en 2022.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Con la bajada del coste de la deuda de NNA, los tankers se mantienen ellos solitos, sin contar con el cash flow de bulkers ni containerships. Te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo a la flota de NNA. Échale un vistazo a los comentarios que hacen Joeri, Mintzyer y Jowaniter aquí para comprender de cómo está el tema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casi que hemos respondido al mismo tiempo.

Está por ver si todos esos contractos que tienen en la parte de Product Tankers son capaces de mantenerlos durante todo el 2022.

Pero efectivamente, la parte de NNA no va a ser un agujero negro durante 2022. Restará potencial en 2022 pero no significativo respecto a la infravaloración que hoy tiene NMM.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

Turboh2o dijo:


> Vista la jugada de charo para hacerse con mas acciones de nmm tras la fusión con na, podríamos esperar algo parecido con nm? Porque una cosa es que nm pueda ya volar sola y otra que a charo le interese por su propio interés combinarla de alguna manera con nmm para de esta manera aumentar aún más su skin in the game. Que pasos serían entonces los lógicos a seguir? O no hay manera de que aumente su posición en nmm a través de nm y ya por tanto le interesaría que la acción de nmm subiese libre?



AF ha cambiado deuda que tenía con NNA por acciones de NMM, a un precio muy similar al que puedes tú mismo comprar acciones en el mercado. No ha salido beneficiada en absoluto, simplemente ha puesto pasta en comprar acciones. Por otra parte, creo que lo mejor para todos es que NMM termine comprando NM y todo funcione como una sola empresa. Todos alineaditos y haciendo que las acciones de NMM cierren el gap definitivamente.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2021)

Turboh2o dijo:


> Vista la jugada de charo para hacerse con mas acciones de nmm tras la fusión con na, podríamos esperar algo parecido con nm? Porque una cosa es que nm pueda ya volar sola y otra que a charo le interese por su propio interés combinarla de alguna manera con nmm para de esta manera aumentar aún más su skin in the game. Que pasos serían entonces los lógicos a seguir? O no hay manera de que aumente su posición en nmm a través de nm y ya por tanto le interesaría que la acción de nmm subiese libre?



Tras las declaraciones de Angeliki, lo más probable es que fusiones todas las entidades.

Nos queda por ver si por NM hay que asumir dilución en NMM o no.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

Reboot dijo:


> Eso lo dije yo. Esa info sale en fintel. Siempre es interesante ver si hay mucho cabrón metiendo cortos



No hay que olvidar que muchos cortos son simplemente coberturas, que me imagino se cerrarán la semana que viene.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Casi que hemos respondido al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Está por ver si todos esos contractos que tienen en la parte de Product Tankers son capaces de mantenerlos durante todo el 2022.
> 
> Pero efectivamente, la parte de NNA no va a ser un agujero negro durante 2022. Restará potencial en 2022 pero no significativo respecto a la infravaloración que hoy tiene NMM.



Efectivamente. Y yo desde luego no soy ningún especialista en tankers (ya me jode tener que ponerme a estudiar este sector jaja) pero Joeri ve los rates subiendo en Q4 2022. Así que 2023 puede ser un gran año para NMM: dry bulk a toda máquina (aumento de demanda por infraestructuras y falta de oferta), todos los containerships ya rolados a los rates super altos que estamos teniendo ahora, y la posible subida de rates en tankers. El dorado, vaya.

Solo queda que el martes nos muestre un poco de cariño y la acción volará! Solo el cambio de actitud con relación a la comunicación es un signo muy positivo.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Efectivamente. Y yo desde luego no soy ningún especialista en tankers (ya me jode tener que ponerme a estudiar este sector jaja) pero Joeri ve los rates subiendo en Q4 2022. Así que 2023 puede ser un gran año para NMM: dry bulk a toda máquina (aumento de demanda por infraestructuras y falta de oferta), todos los containerships ya rolados a los rates super altos que estamos teniendo ahora, y la posible subida de rates en tankers. El dorado, vaya.
> 
> Solo queda que el martes nos muestre un poco de cariño y la acción volará! Solo el cambio de actitud con relación a la comunicación es un signo muy positivo.



Queda mucha historia todavía.

Que en la call de la próxima semana se muestre friendly con los inversores. No hace falta que comunique una fecha exacta para un dividendo.
Que role los 6 containers a los rates tan eleveados que hay ahora.
Que la descongestión de los puertos no aniquilen los rates de dry bulk. Con una caida de los capes desde 48.000$ hasta 30.000$ en 2022 me conformaría. Daría un FCF espectacular.

Lo primero es la call de la próxima semana. Deberían entrar institucionales con fuerza.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Queda mucha historia todavía.
> 
> Que en la call de la próxima semana se muestre friendly con los inversores. No hace falta que comunique una fecha exacta para un dividendo.
> Que role los 6 containers a los rates tan eleveados que hay ahora.
> ...



Los capes irán dando banzados, como hacen siempre (son los que más volatilidad tiene, con diferencia), así que sería normal velos en 20k en algún momento del año que viene. Eso no es lo relevante. Para mi lo más relevante es que los estímulos económicos en forma de programa de infraestructuras, tanto en la UE como en US, se pongan en marcha lo antes posible. Eso creará una demanda sin precedentes, que hará que los rates exploten.

Por otro lado, no creo que la congestión en los puertos vaya a solucionarse de la noche a la mañana. Es algo que arrastraremos un tiempo. Lo ideal sería que la demanda subiese a medida que la congestión se va aligerando.

Yo soy MUY optimista con los rates de dry bulk para los próximos 2 o 3 años. Creo que podemos ver un superciclo de la magnitud de 2007 y 2008. Y no está en absoluto descontado en los precios.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

Se ha convertido NMM en la empresa total de maritime shipping? La única empresa que habría que tener en cartera de cara a los próximos 2 o 3 años? La única que se va a aprovechar del superciclo del containerships, dry bulk y, dentro de poco, tankers?

A ver cómo va el martes, pero si AF se pone a bien con los inversores de NMM, estoy por deshacer otras posiciones del sector para comprar más NMM!


----------



## Minadeperro (29 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Se ha convertido NMM en la empresa total de maritime shipping? La única empresa que habría que tener en cartera de cara a los próximos 2 o 3 años? La única que se va a aprovechar del superciclo del containerships, dry bulk y, dentro de poco, tankers?
> 
> A ver cómo va el martes, pero si AF se pone a bien con los inversores de NMM, estoy por deshacer otras posiciones del sector para comprar más NMM!



Mis barquitos japoneses discrepan.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Mis barquitos japoneses discrepan.



Jeje, ante eso no tengo nada que decir


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

En otro orden de cosas, el pasado viernes ATCO ha tenido el cierre más alto desde la semana del 21 de agosto de 2016! A ver si por fin despierta del letargo en el que estaba sumido desde hace 6 meses. Pongo la gráfica de largo plazo y una más a corto para ver los cierres de estas últimas semanas. Tengo 200 calls que llevan muertas de risa desde hace demasiado tiempo. Si termina rompiendo, se irá a 20 del tirón?


----------



## Hombredepaja (29 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Con la bajada del coste de la deuda de NNA, los tankers se mantienen ellos solitos, sin contar con el cash flow de bulkers ni containerships. Te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo a la flota de NNA. Échale un vistazo a los comentarios que hacen Joeri, Mintzyer y Jowaniter aquí para comprender de cómo está el tema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo a lo que le acabo de echar un vistazo son a los resultados del primer trimestre de NNA, $5M millones de cash operativo, por mucho que reduzcan los intereses de la deuda, ¿tampoco van a repagar el principal?

Agradecería que alguien demuestre con números eso de que los tankers se mantienen solitos, teniendo en cuenta que los rates en el tercer trimestre están por debajo de los rates del primero y el charter más alto de la flota finalizó en agosto (Nave Photon - $48K/dia).

También me parece sorprendente que nadie haya comentado que el valor de la flota de NNA que aparece en la presentación, de $920M, es inferior a la deuda neta de $960M que tenían. NMM está comprando algo que a día de hoy no vale nada (números con datos del primer trimestre, dudo que hayan mejorado a día de hoy).


----------



## austral (29 Ago 2021)

*Navios versión 2.0 comenzando a tomar forma*
27-08-2021
- Navios Maritime Partners se fusiona con Navios Maritime Acquisition. Esto no es una sorpresa, especialmente después de las ofertas en el mercado de Navios Maritime Partners.
- Este es uno de los últimos pasos en la saga de simplificación corporativa del Grupo Navios. La última pieza del rompecabezas se relaciona con Navios Maritime Holdings.
- La entidad combinada será la más grande de EE. UU. Compañía naviera que cotiza en bolsa en términos de recuento de buques, que consta de 55 graneleros secos, 43 portacontenedores y 45 petroleros
- La deuda pro forma combinada se mantendrá baja al 35% de LTV con un perfil de vencimiento de deuda escalonado saludable
- Los ingresos combinados de 2022 podrían superar los 1.500 millones de dólares anuales, transformando Navios Maritime Partners en un cajero automático. Ya solo de los buques de carga seca y los portacontenedores, el flujo de efectivo operativo anual está listo para superar cómodamente los $ 500 millones por año.
- En cualquier caso, todavía tenemos que lidiar con NM. El juego final es para que todas las partes interesadas de Navios Group participen a través de NMM. Sería genial *si NMM triplicara su valor (no olvidemos el 70% + descuento del NAV)*. Si esto sucede, todos estarán contentos (todos, es decir, los accionistas / partícipes de NMM, NNA, NM, Navios Containers y Navios Midstream Partners). Qué buena manera de acabar con este sufrimiento de varios años. Qué bonito final feliz para el drama de Navios. Si esto se cumple, Frangou recuperará su estatus de "la niña encantadora de Wall Street".


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Yo a lo que le acabo de echar un vistazo son a los resultados del primer trimestre de NNA, $5M millones de cash operativo, por mucho que reduzcan los intereses de la deuda, ¿tampoco van a repagar el principal?
> 
> Agradecería que alguien demuestre con números eso de que los tankers se mantienen solitos, teniendo en cuenta que los rates en el tercer trimestre están por debajo de los rates del primero y el charter más alto de la flota finalizó en agosto (Nave Photon - $48K/dia).
> 
> También me parece sorprendente que nadie haya comentado que el valor de la flota de NNA que aparece en la presentación, de $920M, es inferior a la deuda neta de $960M que tenían. NMM está comprando algo que a día de hoy no vale nada (números con datos del primer trimestre, dudo que hayan mejorado a día de hoy).



Mírate estos comentarios de Joeri, Mintzmyer y Jowaniter. Ahí te explican tanto lo de que los tankers se mantiene solitos (o casi casi, según se considere el OPEX con el coste de la deuda actual o el que va a tener con NMM) y el tema del valor de la flota y la deuda (cada link te lleva a un comentario distinto):






Navios Maritime Acquisition surges 41% on merger agreement with Navios Maritime Partners | Seeking Alpha


Navios Maritime Partners (NMM) and Navios Maritime Acquisition (NNA) announced a definitive transaction agreement providing for a combination of both the companies in a transaction in...




seekingalpha.com










Navios Maritime Acquisition surges 41% on merger agreement with Navios Maritime Partners | Seeking Alpha


Navios Maritime Partners (NMM) and Navios Maritime Acquisition (NNA) announced a definitive transaction agreement providing for a combination of both the companies in a transaction in...




seekingalpha.com










Navios Maritime Acquisition surges 41% on merger agreement with Navios Maritime Partners | Seeking Alpha


Navios Maritime Partners (NMM) and Navios Maritime Acquisition (NNA) announced a definitive transaction agreement providing for a combination of both the companies in a transaction in...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Witosev (29 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Yo a lo que le acabo de echar un vistazo son a los resultados del primer trimestre de NNA, $5M millones de cash operativo, por mucho que reduzcan los intereses de la deuda, ¿tampoco van a repagar el principal?
> 
> Agradecería que alguien demuestre con números eso de que los tankers se mantienen solitos, teniendo en cuenta que los rates en el tercer trimestre están por debajo de los rates del primero y el charter más alto de la flota finalizó en agosto (Nave Photon - $48K/dia).
> 
> También me parece sorprendente que nadie haya comentado que el valor de la flota de NNA que aparece en la presentación, de $920M, es inferior a la deuda neta de $960M que tenían. NMM está comprando algo que a día de hoy no vale nada (números con datos del primer trimestre, dudo que hayan mejorado a día de hoy).



La deuda neta de NNA para la fusión son 670MM. No hagas trampas anda, si lo has visto....

La fusión es totalmente justa desde el punto de vista que se equiparan NAVs de una sociedad y otra con el mismo cálculo de valaraciones (VV y Clarksons). Es evidente que los tankers no van a repagar ahora su deuda asociada. Precisamente lo que buscan con la financiación es que el pool de barcos conjunto haga frente a la deuda en cada momento. El FCF para amortizar deuda saldrá ahora de containers y dry bulk mientras madura el ciclo de tankers. El tema es si consiguen que los tankers no drenen flujo operativo.


----------



## Hombredepaja (29 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> La deuda neta de NNA para la fusión son 670MM. No hagas trampas anda, si lo has visto....
> 
> La fusión es totalmente justa desde el punto de vista que se equiparan NAVs de una sociedad y otra con el mismo cálculo de valaraciones (VV y Clarksons). Es evidente que los tankers no van a repagar ahora su deuda asociada. Precisamente lo que buscan con la financiación es que el pool de barcos conjunto haga frente a la deuda en cada momento. El FCF para amortizar deuda saldrá ahora de containers y dry bulk mientras madura el ciclo de tankers. El tema es si consiguen que los tankers no drenen flujo operativo.



Perdona pero esos $670M son después de que NMM pusiese $150M en la AK y de que NSM convirtiese parte de su crédito en acciones.

Algún día tendrán que presentar los resultados del segundo trimestre y veremos cual era la deuda real de NNA.


----------



## Hombredepaja (29 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mírate estos comentarios de Joeri, Mintzmyer y Jowaniter. Ahí te explican tanto lo de que los tankers se mantiene solitos (o casi casi, según se considere el OPEX con el coste de la deuda actual o el que va a tener con NMM) y el tema del valor de la flota y la deuda (cada link te lleva a un comentario distinto):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos señores pueden decir misa, yo lo que veo es que los costes de la flota son de 18.600 $/día y la gran mayoría de los charters están por debajo de ese valor y los que estén indexados no llegan ni a los $10K de ingreso diario ahora mismo. Por mucho que se reduzcan los intereses hay que tener en cuenta que la deuda vieja no tenia amortización y la nueva si así que me temo que quedará lo comido por lo servido.


----------



## Witosev (29 Ago 2021)

Unos cálculos simples:




Comparables, tomando los datos actualizados de Cleaves:




Como vemos los tankers americanos están cotizando entre el 50% (sobre NAV) de TNK y hasta el 100% sobre NAV.
El dry bulk con un estado mucho más avanzando del ciclo entre el 100% y el 130%, aproximadamente.

La newco $NMM con NNA integrada se sitúa en el 32,5% sobre NAV.

Como guía orientativa de a donde debería ir la cotización de la Newco NNM como dije para mi es un objetivo realista de corto plazo es cotizar a ratios de TNK, que es la que cotiza con más descuento con diferencia:
- Una vez resuelta la incertidumbre de NNA se simplifica mucho la estructura empresarial de Navios. Sigue habiendo la incertidumbre de NM pero es mucho menor a la de NNA por distinta situación financiera y flota. El grupo Teekay también tiene sus incertidumbres como grupo.
- La nueva NMM va a ganar mucho dinero en 2021, incluso con el lastre de NNA. Mínimo 10 Usd/share. Máximo PER 3. Mientras que TNK está quemando CF y va a perder dinero en 2021. En el 2022 NMM va a ganar más dinero que en 2021. TNK con suerte ganará algo.
- TNK no va a repartir dividendo como pronto hasta 2023, actualmente no reparte. NMM va a repartir un buen dividendo (normalizado) en 2022 (Este es mi pronóstico).
- NMM va a tener músculo y negocio para ser mucho más competitiva que TNK en la toma de deuda y fijación de costes financieros.
- NMM va a tener un negocio mucho más diversificado y grande que puede ser más atractivo que TNK para inversores institucionales que quieran posicionarse en el shipping para aprovechar el ciclo de inflación y alzas de commodities.

Por tanto, salvo desastre en la CC me parece razonable marcarse como objetivo de corto plazo que la acción vaya a cotizar a niveles de TNK. Ese nivel implican *43 dólares *x acción. Para seguir escalando de ahí necesitamos mayor compromiso con el accionista y que se vaya clarificando el como se van a traspasar los barcos de NM a NMM (Por coherencia la flota debe estar concentrada en una sociedad y eso implica que con el tiempo NM absorberá la flota de NMM, pero falta ver como se hace eso, en la call pueden decir algo....o no).


----------



## Hombredepaja (29 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Por tanto, salvo desastre en la CC me parece razonable marcarse como objetivo de corto plazo que la acción vaya a cotizar a niveles de TNK. Ese nivel implican *43 dólares *x acción. Para seguir escalando de ahí necesitamos mayor compromiso con el accionista y que se vaya clarificando el como se van a traspasar los barcos de NM a NMM (Por coherencia la flota debe estar concentrada en una sociedad y eso implica que con el tiempo *NM absorberá la flota de NMM*, pero falta ver como se hace eso, en la call pueden decir algo....o no).



Eso si que no lo había pensado, ¿Qué opinaria la gente del hilo si NM se queda con NMM a cambio de acciones?


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Se ha convertido NMM en la empresa total de maritime shipping? La única empresa que habría que tener en cartera de cara a los próximos 2 o 3 años? La única que se va a aprovechar del superciclo del containerships, dry bulk y, dentro de poco, tankers?
> 
> A ver cómo va el martes, pero si AF se pone a bien con los inversores de NMM, estoy por deshacer otras posiciones del sector para comprar más NMM!



Posiblemente incremente posiciones si hay otro tono de actitud hacia los accionistas.

Con cerrar buena parte del GAP nos vale. No hace falta que mejore el ciclo.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Esos señores pueden decir misa, yo lo que veo es que los costes de la flota son de 18.600 $/día y la gran mayoría de los charters están por debajo de ese valor y los que estén indexados no llegan ni a los $10K de ingreso diario ahora mismo. Por mucho que se reduzcan los intereses hay que tener en cuenta que la deuda vieja no tenia amortización y la nueva si así que me temo que quedará lo comido por lo servido.



Este finde estoy fuera y muy liado con la familia, así que no tengo la oportunidad de mirar el detalle de la flota de NNA, el OPEX, el coste de la deuda, etc. Pero, con todos mis respetos, me fío más de Mintzmyer que de cualquiera que escriba en este hilo, incluido yo, por supuesto. Y Mintzmyer lo tiene claro. Acaba de escribir otro mensaje donde vuelve a decir lo mismo: "The big benefit on a FCF basis is by reducing $NNA total debt by over $100M while also saving nearly 4% on interest costs... Even in this horrible tanker market, $NNA should be positive on an operating cash flow basis."


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Eso si que no lo había pensado, ¿Qué opinaria la gente del hilo si NM se queda con NMM a cambio de acciones?


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2021)

Yo no lo tengo tan claro. El valor cotiza principalmente la sospecha sobre la CEO. Eso era hasta ahora. ¿por qué va a cambiar eso ahora?. Mucho va a tener que contar en esa reunión conference


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Perdona pero esos $670M son después de que NMM pusiese $150M en la AK y de que NSM convirtiese parte de su crédito en acciones.
> 
> Algún día tendrán que presentar los resultados del segundo trimestre y veremos cual era la deuda real de NNA.



Parece que son antes

Now we see in the presentaion that the fleet is valued per 08/20 at $920 million (charter free) and that the remaining debt will be $670 million (+$33 million still due to NSM) or net $$217 million.
NNA has some decent charters attached, and given the depressed market I value them around $50 million net, which brings the "value" at $267 million
NMM paid 3,340,872 units + $150 million, what corresponds with $35.02/unit. (and $20.05/unit without the $50m charter value).


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo tan claro. El valor cotiza principalmente la sospecha sobre la CEO. Eso era hasta ahora. ¿por qué va a cambiar eso ahora?. Mucho va a tener que contar en esa reunión conference



Janus, el próximos miércoles se puede dar el primer paso para eliminar parte de la sombra sobre la CEO.

Esta acción tiene una subida grande y sobre todo fácil si esta mujer no se pone el strap on de nuevo.


----------



## Hombredepaja (29 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Parece que son antes
> 
> Now we see in the presentaion that the fleet is valued per 08/20 at $920 million (charter free) and that the remaining debt will be $670 million (+$33 million still due to NSM) or net $$217 million.
> NNA has some decent charters attached, and given the depressed market I value them around $50 million net, which brings the "value" at $267 million
> NMM paid 3,340,872 units + $150 million, what corresponds with $35.02/unit. (and $20.05/unit without the $50m charter value).



Dice claramente que la deuda será de $670M, ya están descontados los $150M que pone NMM y la parte que se repaga a NSM (que no es todo el crédito). Es imposible que si la deuda neta a finales del año pasado era de casi mil kilos en lo que va de año la hayan reducido a $670M.


----------



## Hombredepaja (29 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Este finde estoy fuera y muy liado con la familia, así que no tengo la oportunidad de mirar el detalle de la flota de NNA, el OPEX, el coste de la deuda, etc. Pero, con todos mis respetos, me fío más de Mintzmyer que de cualquiera que escriba en este hilo, incluido yo, por supuesto. Y Mintzmyer lo tiene claro. Acaba de escribir otro mensaje donde vuelve a decir lo mismo: "The big benefit on a FCF basis is by reducing $NNA total debt by over $100M while also saving nearly 4% on interest costs... Even in this horrible tanker market, $NNA should be positive on an operating cash flow basis."



Espero que no te fiaras de Mintzmyer cuando decía que Dynagas a 8$ era una ganga y el dividendo estaba garantizado...



Spoiler: spoiler



Ahora cotiza a $3 y el dividendo es 0


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, el próximos miércoles se puede dar el primer paso para eliminar parte de la sombra sobre la CEO.
> 
> Esta acción tiene una subida grande y sobre todo fácil si esta mujer no se pone el strap on de nuevo.



Pues es lo que estoy diciendo, que no cotiza ni el fcf, ni la deuda ..... sino la asignación de un multiplicador por parte de los inversores en base a lo que diga esa tipa. Y como ha sido autista hacia los inversores durante tiempo .... todo depende de cuánto diga en la conference.
A mi esos ejercicios de deuda, intereses ahorrados .... me parecen inocuos cuando lo que cotiza es otra cosa.

No sería la primera vez ni la última que un valor sube mucho con la expectativa de un futuro conocido por pocos (desde 10) y cuando se va a materializar ese futuro es cuando acude la masa y es objeto de distribución.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Pues es lo que estoy diciendo, que no cotiza ni el fcf, ni la deuda ..... sino la asignación de un multiplicador por parte de los inversores en base a lo que diga esa tipa. Y como ha sido autista hacia los inversores durante tiempo .... todo depende de cuánto diga en la conference.
> A mi esos ejercicios de deuda, intereses ahorrados .... me parecen inocuos cuando lo que cotiza es otra cosa.
> 
> No sería la primera vez ni la última que un valor sube mucho con la expectativa de un futuro conocido por pocos (desde 10) y cuando se va a materializar ese futuro es cuando acude la masa y es objeto de distribución.



La acción está muy barata, si AF cambia mínimamente entonces la acción subirá muy fuerte.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Espero que no te fiaras de Mintzmyer cuando decía que Dynagas a 8$ era una ganga y el dividendo estaba garantizado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estás diciendo que un solo error desacredita todo el trabajo de una persona? Este tipo lleva más años que tú y yo juntos en el sector, y se gana la vida con ello, liderando una comunidad de inversores de la más alta calidad. En VIE han destripado arriba y abajo cada uno de los números de NMM, NNA y NM, y han llegado a la conclusión que puse antes. Si yo mismo llegase a una conclusión distinta, me podría a pensar dónde me he equivocado. Sí, soy así de humilde jaja


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Estás diciendo que un solo error desacredita todo el trabajo de una persona? Este tipo lleva más años que tú y yo juntos en el sector, y se gana la vida con ello, liderando una comunidad de inversores de la más alta calidad. En VIE han destripado arriba y abajo cada uno de los números de NMM, NNA y NM, y han llegado a la conclusión que puse antes. Si yo mismo llegase a una conclusión distinta, me podría a pensar dónde me he equivocado. Sí, soy así de humilde jaja



A Mintzmeier, como a cualquier gestor o analista, se le puede criticar cualquier cosa y más en un sector como el shipping.

Pero la mejor forma de evitar sesgos es ver la rentabilidad que le precede, y ésta es brutal


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> A Mintzmeier, como a cualquier gestor o analista, se le puede criticar cualquier cosa y más en un sector como el shipping.



Sí, hombre, criticar se puede criticar a cualquiera. También una vez, haciendo zapping en la radio, escuché a un cura en Radio María decir que Jusús se había equivocado perdonando a María Magdalena


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, hombre, criticar se puede criticar a cualquiera. También una vez, haciendo zapping en la radio, escuché a un cura en Radio María decir que Jusús se había equivocado perdonando a María Magdalena



A cualquier gestor / analista se le debe valorar por su rentabilidad. El resto es perderse por las ramas.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> A cualquier gestor / analista se le debe valorar por su rentabilidad. El resto es perderse por las ramas.



Efectivamente


----------



## Hombredepaja (29 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Estás diciendo que un solo error desacredita todo el trabajo de una persona? Este tipo lleva más años que tú y yo juntos en el sector, y se gana la vida con ello, liderando una comunidad de inversores de la más alta calidad. En VIE han destripado arriba y abajo cada uno de los números de NMM, NNA y NM, y han llegado a la conclusión que puse antes. Si yo mismo llegase a una conclusión distinta, me podría a pensar dónde me he equivocado. Sí, soy así de humilde jaja



No pretendo desacreditar el trabajo de Jay pero tampoco está en posesión de la verdad absoluta y menos con el grupo Navios, en 2018 recomendaba comprar NMM a $30 y daba un precio objetivo de 55$. Mucho ha llovido desde entonces.


----------



## CMarlow (29 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> No pretendo desacreditar el trabajo de Jay pero tampoco está en posesión de la verdad absoluta y menos con el grupo Navios, en 2018 recomendaba comprar NMM a $30 y daba un precio objetivo de 55$. Mucho ha llovido desde entonces.



Sí hombre, nadie está en posesión de la verdad. Hay muchas cosas que ni el mejor analista del mundo puede controlar. Imagínate que el martes AF dice que su mayor objetivo es hacer crecer la flota y que de dividendos nada hasta sabe dios cuando (lo que hace ATCO, vamos), pues irremediablemente la acción se va a hundir.

Pero cuando el tipo coge las cuentas de NNA, estudia la flota, los contratos que tiene, el OPEX, la deuda, el acuerdo de merger con NMM... y dice que los tanker no van a necesitar el apoyo de cash flow de la parte dry bulk o containership, pues yo me lo creo.


----------



## morgat (29 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> A Mintzmeier, como a cualquier gestor o analista, se le puede criticar cualquier cosa y más en un sector como el shipping.
> 
> Pero la mejor forma de evitar sesgos es ver la rentabilidad que le precede, y ésta es brutal
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 758215



Tiene o gestiona algun fondo? Para dejarle mis ahorros...


----------



## Hombredepaja (30 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí hombre, nadie está en posesión de la verdad. Hay muchas cosas que ni el mejor analista del mundo puede controlar. Imagínate que el martes AF dice que su mayor objetivo es hacer crecer la flota y que de dividendos nada hasta sabe dios cuando (lo que hace ATCO, vamos), pues irremediablemente la acción se va a hundir.
> 
> Pero cuando el tipo coge las cuentas de NNA, estudia la flota, los contratos que tiene, el OPEX, la deuda, el acuerdo de merger con NMM... y dice que los tanker no van a necesitar el apoyo de cash flow de la parte dry bulk o containership, pues yo me lo creo.



Esperemos que sea verdad, pero el está quitando la amortización de la deuda de la ecuación, así es mucho más fácil decir que cubren el OPEX.

De momento ya hemos tenido que prestarles $45M para que vayan tirando, espero que sean los últimos.


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Esperemos que sea verdad, pero el está quitando la amortización de la deuda de la ecuación, así es mucho más fácil decir que cubren el OPEX.
> 
> De momento ya hemos tenido que prestarles $45M para que vayan tirando, espero que sean los últimos.



No es que sea más fácil. Es que el OPEX no incluye pagos de deuda.....como tu bien sabes. Puedes tener equilibrio operación y no generar FCF para pagar la deuda....Dicho lo cual, cualquier proyecto intensivo en CAPEX con vida útil limitada de los activos necesita generar excedente para ir atendiendo la deuda. Si no lo hace de facto está en la quiebra.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Ago 2021)

Notición positivo: Clarksons initiates coverage of NMM with $50 target.

*NAV* according to them = *$84.69
Target* = Buy *50$*
"ATMs in rear-view mirror"
P/CF multiple of 1.2x
"Material upside to the payout going forward"
*"We are targeting $50 for NMM units, though we see that as conservative, and expect the units will gradually move closer to our NAV assessment, which is currently at 3x the current unit price."*

Fuente: Joeri en SA


----------



## CMarlow (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## Lain Coubert (30 Ago 2021)

Cerrando gaps voyyyy, cerrandooo vengooo, por el caminoo, yo me entretengo!

Hoy a por los 30!


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Ago 2021)

Pre 4% que dura se me pone

a 30 vendo la mitad eso si no quiero estar muy expuesto


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


>



Confirma los 85 de NAV que me salían a mi y con ello da como objetivo cotixar a 58% NAV, que no es nada ambicioso de acuerdo a números de comparables que posteé. 

Se nota que algo ha cambiado aquí....


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Confirma los 85 de NAV que me salían a mi y con ello da como objetivo cotixar a 58% NAV, que no es nada ambicioso de acuerdo a números de comparables que posteé.
> 
> Se nota que algo ha cambiado aquí....



Quién sabe a dónde llegará por cómo son los mercados, pero los 40$ deberían ser alcanzables en 2-3 semanas.

No es hora de saltar del barco.


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Quién sabe a dónde llegará por cómo son los mercados, pero los 40$ deberían ser alcanzables en 2-3 semanas.
> 
> No es hora de saltar del barco.



Saltar a lo mejor no pero protegerse de la call de mañana …


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Saltar a lo mejor no pero protegerse de la call de mañana …



Creo que reducir posición antes de la CC es un error. Confío en que se va a confirmar un cambio de actitud. No es coincidencia que hoy Clarksons ínicie cobertura en vez de esperar a la call.....esto está todo cocinado.
Pobre gente la que salió espantada a 24


----------



## juankils (30 Ago 2021)

juankils dijo:


> Estaba echando un ojo a 2020B y no termino de entender la diferencia entre dividend per share y cash distribution per share. ¿Alguien?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdón por el reflote. Pero alguien sabe a que se debe esa distinción que hacen?


----------



## malayoscuro (30 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Confío en que se va a confirmar un cambio de actitud. No es coincidencia que hoy Clarksons ínicie cobertura en vez de esperar a la call.....esto está todo cocinado.
> Pobre gente la que salió espantada a 24



... y no fue para comprar NNA.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Saltar a lo mejor no pero protegerse de la call de mañana …



Puedes tener muy claro que en la call de mañana podrás ver a la Angeliki más cariñosa con los accionistas.

El alineamiento con los accionistas puede ser interpretado o no a partir de la transacción con NNA (que no hay que olvidar que lo están haciendo emitiendo más acciones de NMM). Cada uno podremos tener nuestra opinión.

Pero lo definitivo es lo que te han puesto del broker americano. Estos tíos han hablado con Angeliki, seguirísimo.


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Puedes tener muy claro que en la call de mañana podrás ver a la Angeliki más cariñosa con los accionistas.
> 
> El alineamiento con los accionistas puede ser interpretado o no a partir de la transacción con NNA (que no hay que olvidar que lo están haciendo emitiendo más acciones de NMM). Cada uno podremos tener nuestra opinión.
> 
> Pero lo definitivo es lo que te han puesto del broker americano. Estos tíos han hablado con Angeliki, seguirísimo.



Pues si han hablado con angeliki y dan un pt de 50 mi Tesla está cada día más cerca y la casa en la finca de wito a la esquina 

@Reboot le veo tirandose a AF


----------



## Hastur (30 Ago 2021)

Sugiero ir poniendo fecha al evento para cuando toque 50 ......


----------



## Reboot (30 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pues si han hablado con angeliki y dan un pt de 50 mi Tesla está cada día más cerca y la casa en la finca de wito a la esquina
> 
> @Reboot le veo tirandose a AF



Una alegría al año no hace daño.



Hastur dijo:


> Sugiero ir poniendo fecha al evento para cuando toque 50 ......



Hay que repartir tareas: Putes, farinha y el barco... Bueno, el barco nos lo pone Angeliki


----------



## Hastur (30 Ago 2021)

Podemos hacer un evento dentro de un contenedor....


----------



## lodero (30 Ago 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Podemos hacer un evento dentro de un contenedor....



Lo más seguro nos alquilaba un tanker


----------



## Hastur (30 Ago 2021)

Como ya nos hemos venido arriba podemos venirnos arriba del todo? Que precio de salida tenéis ?


----------



## CMarlow (30 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Se ha convertido NMM en la empresa total de maritime shipping? La única empresa que habría que tener en cartera de cara a los próximos 2 o 3 años? La única que se va a aprovechar del superciclo del containerships, dry bulk y, dentro de poco, tankers?
> 
> A ver cómo va el martes, pero si AF se pone a bien con los inversores de NMM, estoy por deshacer otras posiciones del sector para comprar más NMM!



Justo lo que decía yo el otro día 









Analysts see Navios 'conglomerate' as proxy for global seaborne trade | TradeWinds


Clarksons Platou Securities views combination of Navios Maritime Partners and Navios Maritime Acquisition as a test case for diversified US-listed shipowners




www.tradewindsnews.com


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Ago 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Como ya nos hemos venido arriba podemos venirnos arriba del todo? Que precio de salida tenéis ?



Del todo … 60 si puede ser como egle


----------



## zeddar (30 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pues si han hablado con angeliki y dan un pt de 50 mi Tesla está cada día más cerca y la casa en la finca de wito a la esquina
> 
> @Reboot le veo tirandose a AF



¿Pero no acababas de decir que a 30usd vendías la mitad de la posición? XD.
Creo que deberías tomarte este tipo de acciones con más tranquilidad, como se dice mejor time in the market que market timing.


Hastur dijo:


> Como ya nos hemos venido arriba podemos venirnos arriba del todo? Que precio de salida tenéis ?



Cada vez el análisis a futuro es más complejo debido a que ahora ya hay los tres subsectores dentro de NMM, pero yo si sigue la situación Macro tal y como se prevé por debajo de 70usd ni me planteo soltarlas, de momento espero tenerlas hasta el 2023 como poco.
Rates y demás subiendo debido a la congestión y a la poca oferta de barcos, astilleros colapsados y solo con pedidos de portacontenedores, megaplanes de infraestructuras para iniciarse de USA, India y en menor medida de la UE, China sigue consumiendo materias primas como si no hubiese un mañana, no creo que sea un momento para plantearse vender.


----------



## Hastur (30 Ago 2021)

No hay nada mejor que los sueños....

Parece que abrimos al alza a ver si aguanta me da que es solo un ratito verde


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Ago 2021)

zeddar dijo:


> ¿Pero no acababas de decir que a 30usd vendías la mitad de la posición? XD.
> Creo que deberías tomarte este tipo de acciones con más tranquilidad, como se dice mejor time in the market que market timing.
> 
> 
> ...



He dicho media posición … la otra la dejo a largo , no se si me he explicado mal es para no tener tanto porque es mi primera posición de cartera


----------



## Value (30 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


>



Esto es mucho más importante de lo que la gente piensa en mi opinion. Clarkson dudo que se la haya jugado tanto sin haber hablado directamente con Angeliki ni haber esperado a la call de mañana. 

El reporte da una visión muy positiva de lo que es la empresa, dando por totalmente acabado el ATM entre otras cosas.


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Ago 2021)

Cada vez que veo grin me siento más tonto de no haber entrado con lo que me gustaba desde el principio
Tengo 5K líquidos pero es que ahora la veo demasiado cohete para entrar


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Esto es mucho más importante de lo que la gente piensa en mi opinion. Clarkson dudo que se la haya jugado tanto sin haber hablado directamente con Angeliki ni haber esperado a la call de mañana.
> 
> El reporte da una visión muy positiva de lo que es la empresa, dando por totalmente acabado el ATM entre otras cosas.



Con el prestigio que tiene Clarksons en el sector, no se la jugaría con una tía como AF si no hubiese hablado con ella antes.

El grupo navios será la compañía más grande y diversificadas de todas las listadas en USA. Con un par de mensajes de retribución a los accionistas basta para que entren en tropa los fondos institucionales que son alimentados por pensionistas y quieren un dividendo estable.

Todo queda en las palabras de AF mañana.


----------



## Hombredepaja (30 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No es que sea más fácil. Es que el OPEX no incluye pagos de deuda.....como tu bien sabes. Puedes tener equilibrio operación y no generar FCF para pagar la deuda....Dicho lo cual, cualquier proyecto intensivo en CAPEX con vida útil limitada de los activos necesita generar excedente para ir atendiendo la deuda. Si no lo hace de facto está en la quiebra.



Aquí de lo que hablamos es de si NMM tiene que poner pasta para equilibrar las cuentas de los tankers o no.

Todas las navieras presentan sus costes diarios por buque incluyendo la amortización de la deuda.


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Esto es mucho más importante de lo que la gente piensa en mi opinion*. Clarkson dudo que se la haya jugado tanto sin haber hablado directamente con Angeliki ni haber esperado a la call de mañana.*
> 
> El reporte da una visión muy positiva de lo que es la empresa, dando por totalmente acabado el ATM entre otras cosas.



Obviamente. Piensa que Charo ha utilizado las valoraciones de Clarksons para la fusión. Como digo TODO está cocinado. Clarksons no va a sacar justo hoy la nota antes de la CC de mañana. 
Ella ya está trabajando de la mano de Clarksons y Jefferies. Parece evidente que el discurso va a ser mucho más amigable hacia el accionista.
Estoy más bullish que nunca, siempre a expensas del mercado.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Obviamente. Piensa que Charo ha utilizado las valoraciones de Clarksons para la fusión. Como digo TODO está cocinado. Clarksons no va a sacar justo hoy la nota antes de la CC de mañana.
> Ella ya está trabajando de la mano de Clarksons y Jefferies. Parece evidente que el discurso va a ser mucho más amigable hacia el accionista.
> Estoy más bullish que nunca, siempre a expensas del mercado.



Salvo que el mercado se desplome, tiene que haber revalorización.

Post-fusión está cotizando a 32% de NAV. Todos sus competidores están entre 90% y 120% de NAV.

El asunto del mal gobierno se ha eliminado en parte. Quedan 2 aspectos por verificar, el primero es ver cómo va a salvar o integrar a NM (aquí hay peligro de nueva dilución) y el segundo es ver si sube los dividendos.

En la nota de Clarksons dicen: we see material upside to the payout going forward. Y esto lo escriben tras haber hablado con ella.
En la nota de la fusión NMM y NNA, la propia Angeliki Franjou decía: This should enable us to capitalize on opportunities throughout the industry and provide even returns to our stakeholders across cycles.

Y como dices, todos ellos se están jugando su prestigio en estos comunicados.

En post anteriores indicabas que tendría que irse como mínimo al descuento de NAV de TNK (50%). Con llegar a un 40% se pone NMM en 34$.

La tesis se está aclarando mucho, falta que lo confirme mañana Angeliki.


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Salvo que el mercado se desplome, tiene que haber revalorización.
> 
> Post-fusión está cotizando a 32% de NAV. Todos sus competidores están entre 90% y 120% de NAV.
> 
> ...



Lo que más miedo me da para una revalorización a corto plazo es, sin duda, el mercado. Con la calentada que llevan los índices puede pasar de todo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Ago 2021)

Entonces ¿hodl hasta los 100 euros?


Angeliki!!! LLévanos to the mooooon!!!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Ago 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*DHL advierte que las interrupciones de la cadena de suministro global persistirán el próximo año*





POR TYLER DURDEN
JUEVES, 26 DE AGOSTO DE 2021 - 11:00 P.M.
La compleja red de puertos marítimos, portacontenedores y empresas de transporte por carretera que mueven mercancías en todo el mundo sigue estando profundamente enredada.
Más de 18 meses desde que la pandemia del virus obligó a los gobiernos a cerrar sus economías y, a cambio, interrumpir las cadenas de suministro mundiales. La aparición de la variante Delta se ha convertido en un infierno logístico para los transportistas.
Bloomberg habló con empresas de primera línea de producción y transporte para recopilar información sobre lo que estaba sucediendo en el terreno. Lo que descubrieron fue una creciente interrupción de la cadena de suministro que persistirá hasta 2022.




> _" *No esperamos que las tarifas de flete se estabilicen en el corto plazo* ", según Karsten Michaelis, director de fletes marítimos de DHL Global Forwarding Asia Pacific.
> "La combinación de un año de interrupciones, la falta de contenedores, la congestión de los puertos y la escasez de embarcaciones en las posiciones correctas está creando una situación en la que la demanda de carga supera con creces la capacidad disponible"._



Michaelis dijo que a sus clientes se les habían dado rutas y modos de transporte alternativos para navegar por la confusión. "Tenemos que estar preparados para que los costos se mantengan en niveles elevados y no se espera que regresen a los niveles anteriores a Covid", dijo.

Los precios mundiales de los contenedores están en niveles récord.



Michaelis dijo que el aumento estacional de artículos navideños ya ha comenzado y mantendrá el flete marítimo "ajustado" durante el resto del año.

_"La planificación de la capacidad para la temporada navideña ha comenzado mucho antes este año porque la capacidad es muy limitada en el transporte marítimo", dijo. "Estamos viendo que algunos clientes incluso planean volar en productos típicos de temporada solo para asegurarse de que estén en stock / en la tienda a tiempo"._

En una serie de notas de envío, tituladas "La congestión de California se acerca a un nuevo nivel alto, el estancamiento de la costa este empeora"  y "La congestión del puerto de la costa oeste de EE. UU. En un nivel récord en medio de las interrupciones de las rutas comerciales transpacíficas" , describimos que la congestión en los puertos de la costa este y oeste de EE. UU. Está aumentando una vez más.

La última palabra de primera línea es que las interrupciones de las cadenas de suministro no disminuirán en el corto plazo y presionarán los precios al consumidor al alza. Hasta aquí la narrativa "transitoria" de la Reserva Federal.

PD. Y aunque no va estrictamente de barquitos este artículo también es muy güeno:









La retroalimentación en la espiral inflacionaria causará el final de las burbujas.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

Buen volumen hoy. En breve duplicando el volumen promedio y de momento con +4%. Se nota fuerte la acción.


----------



## Value (30 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Salvo que el mercado se desplome, tiene que haber revalorización.
> 
> Post-fusión está cotizando a 32% de NAV. Todos sus competidores están entre 90% y 120% de NAV.
> 
> ...



Esto es un poco trampa eh, es verdad que los PEERs en Bulkers estan cotizando entre 90 y 120% NAV peeeero en containers/tankers las valoraciones respecto a nav son mucho más bajas.


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Esto es un poco trampa eh, es verdad que los PEERs en Bulkers estan cotizando entre 90 y 120% NAV peeeero en containers/tankers las valoraciones respecto a nav son mucho más bajas.



Puse por ahí la tabla. Ningún tanker está cotizando tan bajo, de los más seguidos al menos. Cotizando al 32% no podemos esperar pasar al 100%, ni al 90%. Pero el 50% es más que razonable.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Buen volumen hoy. En breve duplicando el volumen promedio y de momento con +4%. Se nota fuerte la acción.



Es normal que suba hoy, no debería haber casi vendedores.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Es normal que suba hoy, no debería haber casi vendedores.




Por qué no debiera haber vendedores? Hace un par de días parece que se iba a ir al guano


----------



## Reboot (30 Ago 2021)

Después de la tempestad viene la calma. Gracias a Dios


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Por qué no debiera haber vendedores? Hace un par de días parece que se iba a ir al guano



Leete el hilo. Por todo lo que se ha contado aquí. Salvo descalabro del mercado la lógica dice que se tiene que ir a buscar los 40, no los 20. 
Por otra parte salvo traders, nadie en su sano juicio se va a salir ahora cuando mañana hay una CC donde la expectativa es que AF pueda confirmar el cambio de rumbo de la compañía hacia ser más amigable con el accionista.


----------



## feuerradder (30 Ago 2021)

Se sabe cuando es la CC de mañana?


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Ago 2021)

Joder como mañana anuncie dividendo 

@Witosev te veo millonario


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

feuerradder dijo:


> Se sabe cuando es la CC de mañana?



8.30hr del este---> 14.30hr en Españita


----------



## CMarlow (30 Ago 2021)

Creéis que si amañana AF anuncia un dividendo generoso a partir del Q1 2022, la acción se disparará mucho (más del 10%) o habrá subida pero moderada ya que el mercado descuenta la noticia? Cuánto creéis que se ha descontado el viernes y hoy?


----------



## CMarlow (30 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Joder como mañana anuncie dividendo
> 
> @Witosev te veo millonario



Yo si aguanto hasta 80 (menos que el NAV a día de hoy) mis 12.500 acciones valdrán 1.000.000 de usd.


----------



## Value (30 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Puse por ahí la tabla. Ningún tanker está cotizando tan bajo, de los más seguidos al menos. Cotizando al 32% no podemos esperar pasar al 100%, ni al 90%. Pero el 50% es más que razonable.



Lo puedo intentar buscar, pero INSW que es de los decentes cotiza en torno al 0.65 P/NAV. Por la parte de containers estan todas entre 0.50 y 0.70. 

Asiq si sumamos a razón de 1/3 cada parte 0.65+0.60+1.00 y divididimos entre 3 nos da 0.75 P/NAV medio. A ese 0.75 le añadimos el coeficiente de descuento por ser una piratilla la buena de angeliki y ahí llegamos al 0.50/0.60 de P/NAV total objetivo que yo es el que he comentado en el podcast que va a ser muy dificil de superar.

Pero bueno, te deja el precio objetivo en torno a los 50$ a fin de cuentas...


----------



## Value (30 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo si aguanto hasta 80 (menos que el NAV a día de hoy) mis 12.500 acciones valdrán 1.000.000 de usd.



La madre que te parió 




CMarlow dijo:


> Creéis que si amañana AF anuncia un dividendo generoso a partir del Q1 2022, la acción se disparará mucho (más del 10%) o habrá subida pero moderada ya que el mercado descuenta la noticia? Cuánto creéis que se ha descontado el viernes y hoy?



Visto lo visto (Que incluso Mintzmyer va a tener una reunión con los de NMM, algo nunca visto antes) yo ya me creo cualquier cosa.

Parece que Angeliki está cambiando, me imagino mandando un email al IR y obteniendo respuesta


----------



## Lain Coubert (30 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo si aguanto hasta 80 (menos que el NAV a día de hoy) mis 12.500 acciones valdrán 1.000.000 de usd.



Y lo que es más importante: pertenecerás al selecto club de las personas que Angeliki ha hecho millonario (se deben de contar con los dedos de una mano)


----------



## Hastur (30 Ago 2021)

Ya sabemos quien paga las putes


----------



## BABY (30 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo si aguanto hasta 80 (menos que el NAV a día de hoy) mis 12.500 acciones valdrán 1.000.000 de usd.



JEFAZO


----------



## Mascarieri (30 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo si aguanto hasta 80 (menos que el NAV a día de hoy) mis 12.500 acciones valdrán 1.000.000 de usd.



Teniendo 12500 solo de nmm me da que el kilo lo tienes ya piraton


----------



## CMarlow (30 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Teniendo 12500 solo de nmm me da que el kilo lo tienes ya piraton



Yo tengo 2 carteras, una muy tradicional de dividendo, es que lo que me dará cashflow cuando me retire (sigo con el plan de retirarme el año que viene), y otra de value, que actualmente el 90% o así es shipping y NMM es la mayor posición en esa cartera. Entra las 2 estoy algo por encima del kilo y medio. Podría retirarme ya mismo, pero tal y como están las cosas... oportunidades así no se pueden dejar escapar.

Recordad bien este momento de vuestras vidas como himbersores. Estoy convencido de que algo como lo que estamos viviendo este año y viviremos en 2022 no lo vamos a volver a ver nunca más. Es un momento totalmente excepcional!


----------



## Hombredepaja (30 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Creéis que si amañana AF anuncia un dividendo generoso a partir del Q1 2022, la acción se disparará mucho (más del 10%) o habrá subida pero moderada ya que el mercado descuenta la noticia? Cuánto creéis que se ha descontado el viernes y hoy?



Yo creo que no se va a salir de lo indicado en la nota de prensa, dirá que el objetivo a largo plazo es aumentar los dividendos pero sin dar fechas ni números.


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Lo puedo intentar buscar, pero INSW que es de los decentes cotiza en torno al 0.65 P/NAV. Por la parte de containers estan todas entre 0.50 y 0.70.
> 
> Asiq si sumamos a razón de 1/3 cada parte 0.65+0.60+1.00 y divididimos entre 3 nos da 0.75 P/NAV medio. A ese 0.75 le añadimos el coeficiente de descuento por ser una piratilla la buena de angeliki y ahí llegamos al 0.50/0.60 de P/NAV total objetivo que yo es el que he comentado en el podcast que va a ser muy dificil de superar.
> 
> Pero bueno, te deja el precio objetivo en torno a los 50$ a fin de cuentas...



Claro. Mi razonamiento para tener mucha convicción es que NMM una vez se "normalice" la situación, que es lo que estamos viendo estos días, no puede cotizar por debajo de 0,5P/NAV que es lo que cotiza TNK. Por tanto mi objetivo de corto plazo son los 43USDs, que no es moco de pavo.
Y a partir de ahí, si da dividendos, si convence a los analistas etc. pues podemos pensar en cotizar a múltiplos mejores. 
Pero si se confirma lo que todo parece indicar (que es ser una empresa "normal") tiene que seguir cerrando el gap y acercarse a los 40. 
¿Como va a cotizar pode debajo de TNK? Con 2/3 de la flota ganando mucho dinero, versus a una tankera chatarrera, y teniendo unas espaldas financieras brutales con esta flota diversificada.


----------



## CMarlow (30 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Yo creo que no se va a salir de lo indicado en la nota de prensa, dirá que el objetivo a largo plazo es aumentar los dividendos pero sin dar fechas ni números.



A ver quién está en la call, pero estoy seguro de que los analistas (no los de la cuerda de AF, como Randy) le van a apretar las tuercas para que se moje en fechas. En todo caso la semana que viene va a tener entrevistas con varios analistas y shareholders importantes (que yo sepa están Gabriel, el activista ese que le escribió una carta, Mintzmyer y seguramente a Nick también le hagan un hueco). Si no es para mojarse, no creo que diese la cara tanto. Pero bueno, a ver qué pasa, en pocas horas lo descubriremos.


----------



## Witosev (30 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Creéis que si amañana AF anuncia un dividendo generoso a partir del Q1 2022, la acción se disparará mucho (más del 10%) o habrá subida pero moderada ya que el mercado descuenta la noticia? Cuánto creéis que se ha descontado el viernes y hoy?



Yo no creo que vaya a concretar mucho en relación al dividendo. Espero mensajes vagos a respuestas de los analistas en plan "veo con optimismo aumentar la retribución al accionista en 2022" o "queremos que los accionistas estén cómodos y visualicen rentabilidad a largo plazo". También que concrete que no va a haber más ATMs y que el objetivo ahora es consolidar la Newco. Un poco ese tipo de mensajes. Pensasr que va a decir "En el Q1 del 2022 vamos a pagar 0,7 Usd/Acción es ciencia ficción.


----------



## Witosev (31 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> A ver quién está en la call, pero estoy seguro de que los analistas (no los de la cuerda de AF, como Randy) le van a apretar las tuercas para que se moje en fechas. En todo caso la semana que viene va a tener entrevistas con varios analistas y shareholders importantes (que yo sepa están Gabriel, el activista ese que le escribió una carta, Mintzmyer y seguramente a Nick también le hagan un hueco). Si no es para mojarse, no creo que diese la cara tanto. Pero bueno, a ver qué pasa, en pocas horas lo descubriremos.



Creo que en el call solo está su colega Randy. Al resto de analistas les ha dado reuniones privadas.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

FFAs bajando bien


----------



## orovp (31 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> FFAs bajando bien
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 759703



Ahora entiendo que toca días de bajada no? Al menos es la sensación que da al ver la gráfica de los meses anteriores.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo no creo que vaya a concretar mucho en relación al dividendo. Espero mensajes vagos a respuestas de los analistas en plan "veo con optimismo aumentar la retribución al accionista en 2022" o "queremos que los accionistas estén cómodos y visualicen rentabilidad a largo plazo". También que concrete que no va a haber más ATMs y que el objetivo ahora es consolidar la Newco. Un poco ese tipo de mensajes. Pensasr que va a decir "En el Q1 del 2022 vamos a pagar 0,7 Usd/Acción es ciencia ficción.



Yo creo que es que no quiere pagarlo y por lo tanto tampoco comprometerlo.
Hoy es el día X. Let's see what she brings us.


----------



## javiorz (31 Ago 2021)

Vuelvo a preguntar ya que mucho exito no tuve hace unos dias.

Otra empresa del mismo sector (diria que es del mismo): SHIP (Seanergy Maritime). Nadie conoce/lleva/opina?

Gracias!


----------



## Cormac (31 Ago 2021)

javiorz dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar ya que mucho exito no tuve hace unos dias.
> 
> Otra empresa del mismo sector (diria que es del mismo): SHIP (Seanergy Maritime). Nadie conoce/lleva/opina?
> 
> Gracias!



Ni idea, pero te paso algún foro donde hablan de ella.








Seanergy Maritime Holdings Corp. (SHIP) Stock Forum & Discussion - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Seanergy Maritime Holdings Corp. (SHIP) stock discussion in Yahoo Finance's forum. Share your opinion and gain insight from other stock traders and investors.




finance.yahoo.com









__





Seanergy Maritime Holdings Corp Stock - SHIP Share Price Today, News and Discussion


SHIP Stock Price - Seanergy Maritime Holdings Corp. is an international shipping company, which engages in the seaborne transportation of dry bulk commodities. It focuses on the owning and management of a fleet of Capesize




stocktwits.com


----------



## javiorz (31 Ago 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ni idea, pero te paso algún foro donde hablan de ella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias. Suelo ojear en ambos lados tanto para NMM como para el resto de la cartera. Preguntaba aquí porque el nivel de barquitos es alto


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

Los FFAs despeñándose


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Baltic #Capesize index -4% to $49k/d Brazil/China -5% to $45k/d Sept FFA -6% to $44k/d


----------



## bandro (31 Ago 2021)

Ya está colgado el pdf de la call

Call Merger Presentation


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

El día que AF puede cambiar el tono hacia los accionistas y los futuros cayendo como una piedra.

Que oportuna


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

El BDI pierde un 2,4%, bajando hasta los 4132.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Ya empieza


----------



## nitro` (31 Ago 2021)

bandro dijo:


> Ya está colgado el pdf de la call
> 
> Call Merger Presentation



Y por supuesto, no funciona, 503.

Menudos cracks


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Y por supuesto, no funciona, 503.
> 
> Menudos cracks



A mi me cargó. El servidor debe estar a petar.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Y por supuesto, no funciona, 503.
> 
> Menudos cracks



Está leyendo como un papagayo el mismo pdf que presentaron el jueves pasado.


----------



## Witosev (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Está leyendo como un papagayo el mismo pdf que presentaron el jueves pasado.



Obvio. Estas call no valen para nada. Lee la chuleta y ya. Lo único que vale la pena es la pregunta pactada con Randy.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Está leyendo como un papagayo el mismo pdf que presentaron el jueves pasado.



Exactamente igual que todas las calls de todas las empresas del sector. Nada nuevo aquí.


----------



## RockLobster (31 Ago 2021)

Es la primera vez qué escucho una call y es la cosa mas PACO qué he visto en mi Vida


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

Joder... distribution hasta sabe dios cuando...


----------



## Witosev (31 Ago 2021)

RockLobster dijo:


> Es la primera vez qué escucho una call y es la cosa mas PACO qué he visto en mi Vida



jajajajajajajaja con ese inglés de Hacendado


----------



## nitro` (31 Ago 2021)

Distribuir? Los cojones. Podria haber hecho un guiño, pero no. Que de no la metamos prisas. Que tiene que crecer.

Me sorprende que haya mas de un analista


----------



## RockLobster (31 Ago 2021)

lo unico que ha hecho el merger es que el strapon de Angeliki sea mas grande!


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Distribuir? Los cojones. Podria haber hecho un guiño, pero no. Que de no la metamos prisas. Que tiene que crecer.
> 
> Me sorprende que haya mas de un analista



No ha dicho que tiene que crecer, ha dicho que acaba de invertir un porrón de pasta y que le demos tiempo para bajar el exceso de deuda.


----------



## juanmas (31 Ago 2021)

juankils dijo:


> Perdón por el reflote. Pero alguien sabe a que se debe esa distinción que hacen?



Es la misma vaina. Cuenta que distribuyen como un 90% del FCF mensualmente.


----------



## Witosev (31 Ago 2021)

No hay gran ambición de crecimiento / hay que consolidar toda la inversión que se ha hecho / "Return on investors in a prudent way"

Bueno pues lo que yo esperaba, acotando nuevos delirios en cuanto a crecimiento/ATMs pero sin comprometerse en nada concreto en cuanto a dividendos.


----------



## nitro` (31 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No ha dicho que tiene que crecer, ha dicho que acaba de invertir un porrón de pasta y que le demos tiempo para bajar el exceso de deuda.



Tienes razon. Y al menos ha dicho que la empresa tiene la forma ahora que ellos quieren que tenga, y por tanto NM deberia estar fuera de la ecuacion.

Pero sigue hablando de compras oportunistas, sin plan. Vamos, que quiza mañana le de por ahi.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Lo ha dejado claro.

Quiere estar en LTV del 30% y ahora está en el 35%. Esto nos indica que no va a subir la deuda por subirla.
Ese 30% LTV de la parte alta del ciclo se puede convertir en un +60% en la parte baja del ciclo.
Necesita tiempo para hacer la digestión de esta inversión, entiendo que para bajar del 35% al 30% o para seguir acumulando caja para rescatar a NM.
Quiere retribuir a los accionistas but in a prudent way.


Nada ha cambiado, ya dije que en 2021 no veíamos un dólar de dividendo. No ha tenido ni el gesto de vendernos la amoto.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No ha dicho que tiene que crecer, ha dicho que acaba de invertir un porrón de pasta y que le demos tiempo para bajar el exceso de deuda.



Si definitivamente saca de la ecuación a NM, que no lo veo nada claro, necesita unos 150 - 200 millones de dólares para compensar deuda y bajar el LTV hasta el 30%. Eso es estar ahorrando a los niveles actuales de FCF durante los próximos 4-5 meses.

El 2021 está hecho ya.


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

Preveo caída masiva hoy


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Tienes razon. Y al menos ha dicho que la empresa tiene la forma ahora que ellos quieren que tenga, y por tanto NM deberia estar fuera de la ecuacion.
> 
> Pero sigue hablando de compras oportunistas, sin plan. Vamos, que quiza mañana le de por ahi.



Compras oportunistas pero del tipo que ha hecho ahora con NNA, meter tankers en la empresa cuando están en el momento bajo del ciclo, como ha hecho con NMCI (y lo ha remarcado en un par de ocasiones).

La tía es un hacha, conoce el sector mejor que nadie, tiene contactos como nadie y las bancos confían en ella. Creo que hay un futuro bastante brillante por delante.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Compras oportunistas pero del tipo que ha hecho ahora con NNA, meter tankers en la empresa cuando están en el momento bajo del ciclo, como ha hecho con NMCI (y lo ha remarcado en un par de ocasiones).
> 
> La tía es un hacha, conoce el sector mejor que nadie, tiene contactos como nadie y las bancos confían en ella. Creo que hay un futuro bastante brillante por delante.



Sólo cierran gap NAV las que dan dividendo.

Aquí hay mucho recorrido pero no ha hecho ningún gesto.

Lo más importante que ha dicho es la guía de bajar el LTV al 30%.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo cierran gap NAV las que dan dividendo.
> 
> Aquí hay mucho recorrido pero no ha hecho ningún gesto.
> 
> Lo más importante que ha dicho es la guía de bajar el LTV al 30%.



Ya sabemos en qué se va a gastar el FCF hasta fin de año 2021.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Preveo caída masiva hoy



Puede ser. Además el sector dry bulk parece que se va a pegar un buen guantazo. Había mucha expectación con eso de que anunciase que comenzaría a repartir un dividendo creciente a partir de 2022. Cosa que no ha dicho pero tampoco ha descartado. Y como ha indicado @bertok es perfectamente factible. Solo hay que hacer un par de número rápidos.

Si al final integra NM, tampoco sería un tragedia en absoluto. NM tiene muchas acciones de NMM, por lo que quedarían canceladas en la transacción. NMM tal vez tenga que ampliar un poco, per desde luego no sería una gran dilución. Y así concentraría todo bajo un solo paraguas. A mi me gustaría que NMM integrase NM en su debido momento.


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Puede ser. Además el sector dry bulk parece que se va a pegar un buen guantazo. Había mucha expectación con eso de que anunciase que comenzaría a repartir un dividendo creciente a partir de 2022. Cosa que no ha dicho pero tampoco ha descartado. Y como ha indicado @bertok es perfectamente factible. Solo hay que hacer un par de número rápidos.
> 
> Si al final integra NM, tampoco sería un tragedia en absoluto. NM tiene muchas acciones de NMM, por lo que quedarían canceladas en la transacción. NMM tal vez tenga que ampliar un poco, per desde luego no sería una gran dilución. Y así concentraría todo bajo un solo paraguas. A mi me gustaría que NMM integrase NM en su debido momento.



Tampoco descartó un robo de carteras para acabar en un -2 o -3 pero que acabe verde hoy lo veo inviable


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Puede ser. Además el sector dry bulk parece que se va a pegar un buen guantazo. Había mucha expectación con eso de que anunciase que comenzaría a repartir un dividendo creciente a partir de 2022. Cosa que no ha dicho pero tampoco ha descartado. Y como ha indicado @bertok es perfectamente factible. Solo hay que hacer un par de número rápidos.
> 
> Si al final integra NM, tampoco sería un tragedia en absoluto. NM tiene muchas acciones de NMM, por lo que quedarían canceladas en la transacción. NMM tal vez tenga que ampliar un poco, per desde luego no sería una gran dilución. Y así concentraría todo bajo un solo paraguas. A mi me gustaría que NMM integrase NM en su debido momento.



No la veo muchas intenciones de pagar a los accionistas.
El 2021 ya sabemos en qué se lo va a gastar.
De ahí en adelante sabemos que tiene que invertir en renovar flota, invertir en NM y queda como última opción distribution to unitholders in a prudent way.

Ya sabemos que no va acerrar el gap hasta el nivel teórico del 70%. ¿pero es sostenible seguir en el 35%?


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Puede ser. Además el sector dry bulk parece que se va a pegar un buen guantazo. Había mucha expectación con eso de que anunciase que comenzaría a repartir un dividendo creciente a partir de 2022. Cosa que no ha dicho pero tampoco ha descartado. Y como ha indicado @bertok es perfectamente factible. Solo hay que hacer un par de número rápidos.
> 
> Si al final integra NM, tampoco sería un tragedia en absoluto. NM tiene muchas acciones de NMM, por lo que quedarían canceladas en la transacción. NMM tal vez tenga que ampliar un poco, per desde luego no sería una gran dilución. Y así concentraría todo bajo un solo paraguas. A mi me gustaría que NMM integrase NM en su debido momento.



Tan sólo tenía que haber publicado una fórmula para calcular la retribución al accionista. Como hacen sus mejores competidores.

No me encaja entonces que Clarksons hay hecho un call buy tan bullish.


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> No la veo muchas intenciones de pagar a los accionistas.
> El 2021 ya sabemos en qué se lo va a gastar.
> De ahí en adelante sabemos que tiene que invertir en renovar flota, invertir en NM y queda como última opción distribution to unitholders in a prudent way.
> 
> Ya sabemos que no va acerrar el gap hasta el nivel teórico del 70%. ¿pero es sostenible seguir en el 35%?



No se que hacer la verdad creo que esta acción me quita demasiado el sueño para lo poco que puede dar en 2021 … @Witosev me da que me costará esperar a 40


----------



## Witosev (31 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Tampoco descartó un robo de carteras para acabar en un -2 o -3 pero que acabe verde hoy lo veo inviable



Yo más bien veo esto. No va a haber ningún gran descalabro asociado a la conference call. Más o menos lo esperado. Otra cosa es que llegue el guanazo a todo el sctor, que puede ser.
Pensar en que hoy iba a poner un dividendo encima de la mesa es pensar que vas a acertar el número de la lotería...


----------



## Value (31 Ago 2021)

Solo vengo aquí a comentar que el bueno de Randy... más cocinadas sus preguntas no podían estar  

Además Angeliki diciéndole "muy buena pregunta Randy!!!"


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> No la veo muchas intenciones de pagar a los accionistas.
> El 2021 ya sabemos en qué se lo va a gastar.
> De ahí en adelante sabemos que tiene que invertir en renovar flota, invertir en NM y queda como última opción distribution to unitholders in a prudent way.
> 
> Ya sabemos que no va acerrar el gap hasta el nivel teórico del 70%. ¿pero es sostenible seguir en el 35%?



AF históricamente siempre ha distribuido dividendos muy generosos. Ahora que las cosas están arregladas, con el pequeño pero de NM (que es realmente pequeño comparado con lo que era NNA), no veo por qué no ha de volver a los mismos altos dividendos. En todo caso, ni tú ni yo ni nadie está en su cabeza ni sabe lo que pasará en el futuro, así que solo hay que esperar. En 6 meses, o antes, lo sabremos.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Solo vengo aquí a comentar que el bueno de Randy... más cocinadas sus preguntas no podían estar
> 
> Además Angeliki diciéndole "muy buena pregunta Randy!!!"



Sí, ahí se notó que AF no es buena actriz


----------



## Witosev (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Tan sólo tenía que haber publicado una fórmula para calcular la retribución al accionista. Como hacen sus mejores competidores.
> 
> No me encaja entonces que Clarksons hay hecho un call buy tan bullish.



Es imposible que se ate a una fórmula matemática como hace GNK. Ni de coña se va a quedar atada a pies y manos. Le quitaría mucha flexibilidad de gestión. No es realista pensar en esto. Estamos en agosto. Es fácil hacer la cuenta de los meses que necesita para llegar a un LTV de 30%.
Pero fijaos que GNK que ya ha establecido una fórmula matématica para pagar dividendos desde el q1 de 2022 estaba con un LTV de 28% en marzo de 2021 y se marcó como objetivo un LTV de 20% en el Q4 de 2021 para a partir de ahí empezar a repartir dividendos bajo la nueva fórmula.
No deja de ser lo que está haciendo Charo con la diferencia de que ella no se va a atar a fórmulas ni obligarse a nada porque siente que el juguete es suyo.
Pero como digo GNK que para mi es el mejor ejemplo ha estado ordenando la flota hasta mitad de año y con un programa de reducción del apalancamiento a 20% LTV para empezar a partir de ahí a entregar buenos dividendos en el Q1 de 2022. Después de escuchar la call veo una estrategia similar de Charo, si bien queda por arreglar la transferencia de la flota de NM
Yo no creo que las vaya a fusionar.


----------



## Witosev (31 Ago 2021)

Value dijo:


> Solo vengo aquí a comentar que el bueno de Randy... más cocinadas sus preguntas no podían estar
> 
> Además Angeliki diciéndole "muy buena pregunta Randy!!!"



Yo ya lo comenté en la presentación de resultados, donde estaba el solo. Menudo cachondeo y teatro. Siempre le dice "que gran pregunta Randy"

Por cierto este es Randy



No me extrañaría que se está follando a Charo. El shipping es lo puto mejor que hay joder!!


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo ya lo comenté en la presentación de resultados, donde estaba el solo. Menudo cachondeo y teatro. Siempre le dice "que gran pregunta Randy"
> 
> Por cierto este es Randy
> Ver archivo adjunto 760060
> ...



Pues ya hay que tener estómago 

si me quedo en nmm os juro que parte es por este foro … me lo paso mejor que con Silvio Jose


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

Yo veo que NMM es una empresa mucho más fuerte, con muchas mejores perspectivas y a mucho mejor precio, que cuando abrí este hilo el 4 de febrero. Está para entrar quien no esté dentro y para ampliar quien ya tenga.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Es imposible que se ate a una fórmula matemática como hace GNK. Ni de coña se va a quedar atada a pies y manos. Le quitaría mucha flexibilidad de gestión. No es realista pensar en esto. Estamos en agosto. Es fácil hacer la cuenta de los meses que necesita para llegar a un LTV de 30%.
> Pero fijaos que GNK que ya ha establecido una fórmula matématica para pagar dividendos desde el q1 de 2022 estaba con un LTV de 28% en marzo de 2021 y se marcó como objetivo un LTV de 20% en el Q4 de 2021 para a partir de ahí empezar a repartir dividendos bajo la nueva fórmula.
> No deja de ser lo que está haciendo Charo con la diferencia de que ella no se va a atar a fórmulas ni obligarse a nada porque siente que el juguete es suyo.
> Pero como digo GNK que para mi es el mejor ejemplo ha estado ordenando la flota hasta mitad de año y con un programa de reducción del apalancamiento a 20% LTV para empezar a partir de ahí a entregar buenos dividendos en el Q1 de 2022. Después de escuchar la call veo una estrategia similar de Charo, si bien queda por arreglar la transferencia de la flota de NM
> Yo no creo que las vaya a fusionar.



Tenemos mucha más claridad en la tesis.

El problema de NNA, ya está solucionado.
El problema de NM, con los rates actuales pueden refinanciar sin problema. Y si NMM tiene que comprarles un par de barcos, se hará. Más adelante, en 2022, habría que integrarlas porque no tiene ningún sentido el holding si tiene barcos del mismo segmento que NMM. Para mí sería un warning que no integre NM y complete esa compañía total que nos ha vendido en el pdf. Tal vez la decisión final esté relacionalda con NSAL que en momentos apropiados vale un buen dinero (se hablaba de 500m$).
El FCF de 2021 se lo va a gastar en rebajar el LTV al 30%.
Si el 2022 va bien, que hay que verlo, y decide no comprar más barcos o NM, podrá distribuir a los accionistas in a prudent way. Que nadie espere un dividendo superior al 5% a los precios de hoy.

Considero que todo esto está reflejado en un precio cercano a los 40$. Pero para llegar ahí hace falta tranquilidad en los mercados en general, y están demasiado altos, y tranquilidad en los rates de dry bulk y containers, que estan demasiado altos a corto plazo.


----------



## Lain Coubert (31 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo ya lo comenté en la presentación de resultados, donde estaba el solo. Menudo cachondeo y teatro. Siempre le dice "que gran pregunta Randy"
> 
> Por cierto este es Randy
> Ver archivo adjunto 760060
> ...



Personalmente, me follaría antes a Randy que a la charo (no homo).

La conference call poco ha aportado. Sigamos confiando en que 2022 será un buen año para bulkers y containers. Después de todo somos inversores a largo plazo.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Yo ya lo comenté en la presentación de resultados, donde estaba el solo. Menudo cachondeo y teatro. Siempre le dice "que gran pregunta Randy"
> 
> Por cierto este es Randy
> Ver archivo adjunto 760060
> ...



Lo cariñosa que ha estado con that's an excellent question creo que ha dicho, no pasa desapercibido.

Lo que más me mola de tu avatar es que en la foto aparece bizca.


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

Que poco me gusta que baje de 28


----------



## nitro` (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Lo cariñosa que ha estado con that's an excellent question creo que ha dicho, no pasa desapercibido.
> 
> Lo que más me mola de tu avatar es que en la foto aparece bizca.



No es eso. Simplemente siempre tiene un ojo puesto en posibles inversiones oportunistas.


----------



## Hombredepaja (31 Ago 2021)

Esperemos que Jay le apriete las tuercas en la entrevista y no sea otro paripé.

Me interesaría saber si se plantea firmar contratos plurianuales no indexados en los bulkers, si realmente existe esa opción en el mercado, o si van a seguir con los contratos indexados.

Si se va a ampliar la flota, ¿en que sector preferentemente?


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ago 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Yo veo que NMM es una empresa mucho más fuerte, con muchas mejores perspectivas y a mucho mejor precio, que cuando abrí este hilo el 4 de febrero. Está para entrar quien no esté dentro y para ampliar quien ya tenga.



Pues a lo mejor la doy otro bocadito si corrige algo más. From lost to the river

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hombredepaja (31 Ago 2021)

javiorz dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar ya que mucho exito no tuve hace unos dias.
> 
> Otra empresa del mismo sector (diria que es del mismo): SHIP (Seanergy Maritime). Nadie conoce/lleva/opina?
> 
> Gracias!



Dignos herederos de la escuela de pensamiento de George Ekonomou "los inversores son tontos" han llevado a cabo más diluciones que el dueño de un after pero parece que una vez que han enderezado el balance a base de AKs y que los rates son favorables ahora se plantean devolver algo a los accionistas bien sea en forma de recompras o dividendos.

Toda su flota son capesizes y la gran mayoría con contratos indexados, no suelen ser capaces de batir a los índices y sus costes podrían estar más optimizados.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2021)

Vaya vaya, la golfeta debe ser tonta porque no pone un dividendo ahora que tiene pasta y ella se lucraría.
Nueva lección de los mercados, más que números también hay psicología.
Por si las moscas vamos a ser prudentes no sea que estén distribuyendo ...... y uno se las vea putas para cazar el oso que ya se ha comido.
Siempre ha funcionado mejor el ojos antes que cerebro, ahora no es distinto.


----------



## Witosev (31 Ago 2021)

Cada vez que le pegan una hostia para abajo entra dinero rápido. Esta fuerte la acción. El rumbo se ha enderezado. Acción díficil para el especulador de corto plazo pero para los inversionistas de largo plazo values esta es una gran opción.


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Cada vez que le pegan una hostia para abajo entra dinero rápido. Esta fuerte la acción. El rumbo se ha enderezado. Acción díficil para el especulador de corto plazo pero para los inversionistas de largo plazo values esta es una gran opción.



Es alucinante

un dólar en 20 minutos


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

Sabéis que le ha pasado a grin para esta corrección ?
Me está poniendo ojitos pero tiene pinta de bear


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Es alucinante
> 
> un dólar en 20 minutos



Es que en shipping no hay mejor opción en estos momentos... de lejos!


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Sabéis que le ha pasado a grin para esta corrección ?
> Me está poniendo ojitos pero tiene pinta de bear



Toma de beneficios?


----------



## NeoSetrakso (31 Ago 2021)

Otra vez acabará en verde?


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

Egle buena hostia lleva hoy


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Esperemos que Jay le apriete las tuercas en la entrevista y no sea otro paripé.
> 
> Me interesaría saber si se plantea firmar contratos plurianuales no indexados en los bulkers, si realmente existe esa opción en el mercado, o si van a seguir con los contratos indexados.
> 
> Si se va a ampliar la flota, ¿en que sector preferentemente?



por cómo lo ha comentado, va a firmar contratos en el segmento de bulkers pero todavía es muy pronto en el ciclo


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ago 2021)

40 titulillos a la saca aprovechando el recorte.

220 título en total, no es mucho comparado con las carteras que lleváis, pero aquí seguimos tras la estela de Angeliki


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Cada vez que le pegan una hostia para abajo entra dinero rápido. Esta fuerte la acción. El rumbo se ha enderezado. Acción díficil para el especulador de corto plazo pero para los inversionistas de largo plazo values esta es una gran opción.



Está fuerte, lo que indicas se puede ver con claridad.

Pero los rates de Agosto han sido absurdos y los índices están muy altos.

No vería anormal una caída hasta los 26$.


----------



## javiorz (31 Ago 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Dignos herederos de la escuela de pensamiento de George Ekonomou "los inversores son tontos" han llevado a cabo más diluciones que el dueño de un after pero parece que una vez que han enderezado el balance a base de AKs y que los rates son favorables ahora se plantean devolver algo a los accionistas bien sea en forma de recompras o dividendos.
> 
> Toda su flota son capesizes y la gran mayoría con contratos indexados, no suelen ser capaces de batir a los índices y sus costes podrían estar más optimizados.



Gracias por la opinión.

La verdad que tema barcos estoy muy pez (badum ts), así que seguiré atento por aquí a todo lo que comentais con NMM y SHIP en cartera.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ago 2021)

Os pongo un artículo de ayer









Altas tarifas de flete desatan


Buques que recalan en los puertos de Los Ángeles y Long Beach siguen aumentan y los inundan de contenedores




www.mundomaritimo.cl





Y este de hoy mismo









El problema de la cadena de suministro de la economía mundial sigue empeorando - Abel Fleitas Díaz & Cia.


La crisis de la cadena de suministro, que se suponía temporal, parece que se prolongará hasta bien entrado el año próximo, ya que la creciente variante del delta trastorna la producción de las fábricas en Asia y perturba el transporte marítimo, lo que supone nuevas perturbaciones para la...




fleitas.com.uy





" “La congestión portuaria y la escasez de capacidad de transporte de contenedores pueden durar hasta el cuarto trimestre o incluso hasta mediados de 2022”, dijo Hsieh Huey-chuan, presidente de Evergreen Marine Corp. con sede en Taiwán, la séptima empresa de transporte de contenedores del mundo, en una reunión informativa para inversores el 20 de agosto. “Si la pandemia no puede contenerse eficazmente, la congestión portuaria puede convertirse en una nueva normalidad”. 



Lo que está claro es que NMM aun no ha reflejado en el precio todo lo que está pasando. El riesgo que veo es que los fletes baje, auqnue no tiene pinta. Paciencia


----------



## Witosev (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Está fuerte, lo que indicas se puede ver con claridad.
> 
> Pero los rates de Agosto han sido absurdos y los índices están muy altos.
> 
> No vería anormal una caída hasta los 26$.



Fijate que hoy todas las drybulk bajan un 6%. Los tankers ligeramente positivos. NMM intemedio.
Los capes han estado muy altos, es muy probable que recorteny hay bastantes riesgos de demanda en China. Una corrección es lo lógico dentro del ciclo de este tipo de barcos.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Fijate que hoy todas las drybulk bajan un 6%. Los tankers ligeramente positivos. NMM intemedio.
> Los capes han estado muy altos, es muy probable que recorteny hay bastantes riesgos de demanda en China. Una corrección es lo lógico dentro del ciclo de este tipo de barcos.



Todavía cierra en verde.

Debería corregir porque en jueves tocó los 23,6$ y ahora está frente a la resistencia en 30$. Demasiado movimiento en apenas 3 días y con el mercado en contra hoy.

Calma mientras no baje de los 25$. Una corrección hasta los 26 sería lo normal.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía cierra en verde.
> 
> Debería corregir porque en jueves tocó los 23,6$ y ahora está frente a la resistencia en 30$. Demasiado movimiento en apenas 3 días y con el mercado en contra hoy.
> 
> Calma mientras no baje de los 25$. Una corrección hasta los 26 sería lo normal.



Yo creo que ya va haciendo las correcciones de forma intradiaria. La gente que quiere vender para realizar beneficios lo hace al principio del día y luego la fuerza compradora que tiene de fondo la vuelva a subir. No me extrañaría nada que hoy, efectivamente, acabase en verde.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

Ya está en verde de hecho!!


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Ahí está, los principales competidores en -4% y NMM en positivo ya.


----------



## Ricardiano (31 Ago 2021)

El momento de la acción ha cambiado es evidente. 

Los 30 no van a ser resistencia. Viene demasiado fuerte. 

Los 36-37 son la auténtica prueba de fuego.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Los 30$ dan respeto, demasiado rápido para llegar ahí.


----------



## Ricardiano (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Los 30$ dan respeto, demasiado rápido para llegar ahí.



Viene con el doble de volumen respecto a los dos - tres últimos testeos en 30 de Junio.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Los 30$ dan respeto, demasiado rápido para llegar ahí.



Es que la acción está para comprar, no para realizar beneficios. Solo las manos débiles venden.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

ATCO rompiendo! A ver si aguanta y cierra en máximos de 5 años!


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Vaya un leñazo, en esto tenemos que tener un ojo


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

Vaya acción para intradia madre De Dios 

metes un millón y en un día te vas con 100000 pavos


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Vaya acción para intradia madre De Dios
> 
> metes un millón y en un día te vas con 100000 pavos



Lleva días con variaciones mínimas del 8% durante el día. Bárbaro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ago 2021)

A nivel técnico parece que está formando un suelo redondeado muy chulo






En semanal también tiene muy buena pinta


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

Ojalá acabemos verdes pero creo que hay mucho retail asustado y venden por miedo


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Ojalá acabemos verdes pero creo que hay mucho retail asustado y venden por miedo



Hay mucha plusvalía y el mensaje de Angeliki no ha sido bueno. No nos ha enculado pero tampoco ha transmitido ninguna alegría. Lo que hemos ganado es que ya sabemos que con NNA no nos va a robar más.

Y llegando a la resistencia de 30$ y con los competidores bajando, es normal que tenga que corregir. Que lo haga ya es otro cantar.


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

A ver, que lo importante no es que hoy acabe en verde o no. Lo importante en que la empresa se ha convertido en un auténtico cañón y tiene un gap que cerrar bestial. No se va a cerrar en 2 sesiones, pero la fuerza que tiene la acción muestra que no tardará en hacerlo.


----------



## anduriña (31 Ago 2021)

RockLobster dijo:


> Es la primera vez qué escucho una call y es la cosa mas PACO qué he visto en mi Vida



Yo no sé más de la compañía que lo que contáis por aquí. Pero como la empresa sea como la presentación de hoy, ojalá os llenéis de dinero, pero la empresa es cutre a más no poder.

En esto se nota mucho la empresa. Por ejemplo, en empresas muy internacionalizadas en sectores "molones", las presentaciones son buenas y el inglés de los directivos es muy bueno. Mira, por ejemplo, las presentaciones del primer semestre de Siemens o Axa. Muy lustrosas, bien coordinadas y con analistas que suelen saber de lo que hablan -si ves la de Axa, mira las preguntas que hace el analista de Autonomous Research, que a su vez está participado por Axa, aunque nadie lo menciona. Incluso, los analistas hacen publicidad. A mí me hizo gracia el cartel que tenía el analista de KBW, pobrecito. Nadie debe conocer a Keefe.

En otras empresas muy internacionalizadas pero en sectores menos guays, el nivel de inglés suele ser peor. Por ejemplo, las presentaciones del primer semestre de Basf o Danone. Son complicadas de seguir porque el nivel de inglés tiene un acento "local" marcado. Yo preferiría que hablasen en alemán o francés.

Te hablo en todos los casos de empresas con muy buenas presentaciones. Como ejemplo yo pondría la de Siemens. Saben lo que hacen y saben de lo que hablan. Perfectamente explicado. Aunque la acción esté carísima.

También te digo que las presentaciones de Momentum suelen ser más divertidas . Incluso más que las de HeidelbergCement.


----------



## Mascarieri (31 Ago 2021)

anduriña dijo:


> Yo no sé más de la compañía que lo que contáis por aquí. Pero como la empresa sea como la presentación de hoy, ojalá os llenéis de dinero, pero la empresa es cutre a más no poder.
> 
> En esto se nota mucho la empresa. Por ejemplo, en empresas muy internacionalizadas en sectores "molones", las presentaciones son buenas y el inglés de los directivos es muy bueno. Mira, por ejemplo, las presentaciones del primer semestre de Siemens o Axa. Muy lustrosas, bien coordinadas y con analistas que suelen saber de lo que hablan -si ves la de Axa, mira las preguntas que hace el analista de Autonomous Research, que a su vez está participado por Axa, aunque nadie lo menciona. Incluso, los analistas hacen publicidad. A mí me hizo gracia el cartel que tenía el analista de KBW, pobrecito. Nadie debe conocer a Keefer.
> 
> ...



A mi las de vaxart me encantan con el pedazo de acento rumano de Andrei


----------



## nitro` (31 Ago 2021)

A ver no nos pasemos. La presentación es una mierda, claro. Pero al final hablamos una microcap. Normal que sea peor que la de Siemens


Y respecto el inglés, el de todos los del webcast, era totalmente fluido y se nota que lo usan a diario incluso más que su lengua materna. Otra cosa es que tengan un acento marcado, porque son gente mayor, lo han aprendido tarde, hablan todo el día en inglés con otras personas no anglosajonas, y por qué no decirlo, porque todos los países mediterráneos tenemos un acento de mierda. No le veo nada de malo a eso tampoco.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ago 2021)

anduriña dijo:


> Yo no sé más de la compañía que lo que contáis por aquí. Pero como la empresa sea como la presentación de hoy, ojalá os llenéis de dinero, pero la empresa es cutre a más no poder.
> 
> En esto se nota mucho la empresa. Por ejemplo, en empresas muy internacionalizadas en sectores "molones", las presentaciones son buenas y el inglés de los directivos es muy bueno. Mira, por ejemplo, las presentaciones del primer semestre de Siemens o Axa. Muy lustrosas, bien coordinadas y con analistas que suelen saber de lo que hablan -si ves la de Axa, mira las preguntas que hace el analista de Autonomous Research, que a su vez está participado por Axa, aunque nadie lo menciona. Incluso, los analistas hacen publicidad. A mí me hizo gracia el cartel que tenía el analista de KBW, pobrecito. Nadie debe conocer a Keefer.
> 
> ...



Angeliki no derrocha dinero en estas chorradas prefiere invertirlo en remos para los buques

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Witosev (31 Ago 2021)

anduriña dijo:


> Yo no sé más de la compañía que lo que contáis por aquí. Pero como la empresa sea como la presentación de hoy, ojalá os llenéis de dinero, pero la empresa es cutre a más no poder.
> 
> En esto se nota mucho la empresa. Por ejemplo, en empresas muy internacionalizadas en sectores "molones", las presentaciones son buenas y el inglés de los directivos es muy bueno. Mira, por ejemplo, las presentaciones del primer semestre de Siemens o Axa. Muy lustrosas, bien coordinadas y con analistas que suelen saber de lo que hablan -si ves la de Axa, mira las preguntas que hace el analista de Autonomous Research, que a su vez está participado por Axa, aunque nadie lo menciona. Incluso, los analistas hacen publicidad. A mí me hizo gracia el cartel que tenía el analista de KBW, pobrecito. Nadie debe conocer a Keefer.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente se nota que del shipping y su característico managment conoces poco jajajaja


----------



## Reboot (31 Ago 2021)

Yarr Harr! Angeliki me sigue poniendo.


----------



## Hombredepaja (31 Ago 2021)

anduriña dijo:


> Yo no sé más de la compañía que lo que contáis por aquí. Pero como la empresa sea como la presentación de hoy, ojalá os llenéis de dinero, pero la empresa es cutre a más no poder.
> 
> En esto se nota mucho la empresa. Por ejemplo, en empresas muy internacionalizadas en sectores "molones", las presentaciones son buenas y el inglés de los directivos es muy bueno. Mira, por ejemplo, las presentaciones del primer semestre de Siemens o Axa. Muy lustrosas, bien coordinadas y con analistas que suelen saber de lo que hablan -si ves la de Axa, mira las preguntas que hace el analista de Autonomous Research, que a su vez está participado por Axa, aunque nadie lo menciona. Incluso, los analistas hacen publicidad. A mí me hizo gracia el cartel que tenía el analista de KBW, pobrecito. Nadie debe conocer a Keefer.
> 
> ...



Si la presentación de Navios te parece cutre entonces te va dar algo cuando veas los powerpoints de StealthGas


----------



## CMarlow (31 Ago 2021)

Comentario muy positivo de Nick en SA. Ha hablado con el management después de la call. Otro indicio más de que las cosas se enderezan:

"I spoke to management after the call this morning. My key takeaway is that Navios is now making an effort to engage with shareholders. The NNA deal was relatively fair to NMM holders but fails to explain or justify the ATMs. I was able to confirm that we are past the ATMs. 

There is still the NM overhang that they couldn't talk too much about. I plan on exploring some potential outcomes in a forthcoming article. We can use the NNA deal as a guide to what might happen with NM. 

Overall, we have much more certainty about what the future looks like and seem to have a cap on the share dilution. NMM will be a very large shipping co as I had previously speculated. I'm thinking we could have a more defined capital return policy early next year after the NM situation is resolved. 

I'm still expecting to see a very nice return from here for being willing to ride out some remaining uncertainty and volatility. I like the new scale of the company and expecting a lot more coverage, visibility, and hopefully transparency. I'm expecting shares to trade much closer to NAV by the spring."









Navios Partners - Too Cheap To Ignore (NYSE:NMM)


Navios Partners shares are likely to move higher after the conclusion of the persistent selling from the recent at-the-money offering programs.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Comentario muy positivo de Nick en SA. Ha hablado con el management después de la call. Otro indicio más de que las cosas se enderezan:
> 
> "I spoke to management after the call this morning. My key takeaway is that Navios is now making an effort to engage with shareholders. The NNA deal was relatively fair to NMM holders but fails to explain or justify the ATMs. I was able to confirm that we are past the ATMs.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, estamos a expensas también del mercado en general pero por la parte de la propia Navios parece que van a molestar menos a los accionistas.


----------



## juanmas (1 Sep 2021)




----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

A ver qué tal se da esta última parte del año. En los ejercicios anteriores los meses de septiembre a diciembre fueron muy buenos para el sector. Y este año por fundamentales también debería serlo. Ahora bien, tenemos sobre nuestras cabezas la espada de Damocles de la FED. Hay que estar atentos. Suerte a todos y a ver si en enero hacemos una comida los del hilo para celebrar las ganancias!


----------



## juanmas (1 Sep 2021)

Starbulk consigue autorización de la clasificadora para el transporte de unos 1200TEU en uno de sus capes. Que cunda la moda, no arreglará demasiado el problema logístico de la carga containerizada y retira del mercado tonelaje bulkers.

https://splash247.com/starbulks-historic-first-shipment-of-1400-containers-on-a-capesize

Los capes a volar!


----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Starbulk consigue autorización de la clasificadora para el transporte de unos 1200TEU en uno de sus capes. Que cunda la moda, no arreglará demasiado el problema logístico de la carga containerizada y retira del mercado tonelaje bulkers.
> 
> https://splash247.com/starbulks-historic-first-shipment-of-1400-containers-on-a-capesize
> 
> Los capes a volar!



Buena noticia!!


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Starbulk consigue autorización de la clasificadora para el transporte de unos 1200TEU en uno de sus capes. Que cunda la moda, no arreglará demasiado el problema logístico de la carga containerizada y retira del mercado tonelaje bulkers.
> 
> https://splash247.com/starbulks-historic-first-shipment-of-1400-containers-on-a-capesize
> 
> Los capes a volar!



Es muy buena noticia pero eso ya se sabía ayer.

Ayer los futuros cayeron con mucha fuerza y hoy también están cayendo. Va confirmando lo que me temía, que los futuros estaban artificialmente inflados


----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Es muy buena noticia pero eso ya se sabía ayer.
> 
> Ayer los futuros cayeron con mucha fuerza y hoy también están cayendo. Va confirmando lo que me temía, que los futuros estaban artificialmente inflados



No creo que estuviesen artificialmente inflados. El Q3 y Q4 son los trimestres más fuertes del año y lo normal es que estuviesen tan altos. El problema han sido los datos de China que salieron el lunes pasado, marcando una ralentización de la economía.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> No creo que estuviesen artificialmente inflados. El Q3 y Q4 son los trimestres más fuertes del año y lo normal es que estuviesen tan altos. El problema han sido los datos de China que salieron el lunes pasado, marcando una ralentización de la economía.



3er trimestre en China va a ser malo pero GS pronostica un 4o trimestre brutal en China.


----------



## Mascarieri (1 Sep 2021)

Que tal los FFa hoy ?


----------



## Witosev (1 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Que tal los FFa hoy ?



Ligeramente negativos, casi planos. Y el BDI a la baja.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Ligeramente negativos, casi planos. Y el BDI a la baja.



El BDI lo veo aquí Baltic Exchange Dry Index | 1985-2021 Data | 2022-2023 Forecast | Price | Quote

Pero es el cierre de ayer.

¿lo ves en algún sitio en tiempo real?


----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

bertok dijo:


> El BDI lo veo aquí Baltic Exchange Dry Index | 1985-2021 Data | 2022-2023 Forecast | Price | Quote
> 
> Pero es el cierre de ayer.
> 
> ¿lo ves en algún sitio en tiempo real?





https://twitter.com/rferrajina


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> https://twitter.com/rferrajina



FFA's Capes 2022 en +$23,6K, el 50% del spot que tenemos ahora


----------



## Mascarieri (1 Sep 2021)

Esto es lo que no me gusta de esta acción pasa del verde al rojo fuego en segundos y viceversa


----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

bertok dijo:


> FFA's Capes 2022 en +$23,6K, el 50% del spot que tenemos ahora



Sí. Pero no es nada raro. Primero, hay que entender qué es el Cal22. Ese contrato es la media de todo el año, tanto de los meses buenos como de los malos. Ahora estamos en un mes bueno, por lo que lo normal es que el Cal22 esté sustancialmente más bajo que lo que marca el mercado real en este momento.

Por otro lado, los FFAs son contratos de forward, donde las expectativas de los inversores hacen que el precio vaya en una dirección o en otra, más que los precios del mercado real, que sería el BDI, donde el índice se mueve atendiendo a los contratos que se firman en cada momento. Y a tan largo plazo las expectativas tienden a ser más negativas que la realidad. Por lo que no hay que hacerle en sí demasiado caso.

La cotización actual del Cal22 es de hecho bastante buena.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Esto es lo que no me gusta de esta acción pasa del verde al rojo fuego en segundos y viceversa



Sí, no es para todos los estómagos. Eso es cierto. El sector del shipping en general no lo es. La volatilidad es muy fuerte.


----------



## Witosev (1 Sep 2021)

bertok dijo:


> FFA's Capes 2022 en +$23,6K, el 50% del spot que tenemos ahora




Pues han subido bastante. No hay que hacerle mucho caso a los FFAs de siguientes años. Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura ficción. Fíjate que el FFA para 2024 es de 16K jajaja. 

De todas formas el CAL22 si ha estado subiendo poco a poco desde 20 a 24 estas semanas de atrás. Esto quiere decir que tu podrías cubrir a día de hoy tu flota de capesize con un rate promedio de 24K, y si tu break even está por debajo te aseguras la diferencia.


----------



## Witosev (1 Sep 2021)

Ni idea, pero llevan una hostia importante


----------



## Witosev (1 Sep 2021)

Para poner en perspectiva lo de los FFA22

El rate promedio de 2020 de Capesize fue 11k
El rate promedio de lo que va de 2021 para Cape es 27k
El rate promedio que se proyecta en el CAL 22 de Cape es 24k


-------------------------------------

Un tema muy relevante de actualidad hoy es las noticias sobre la reconversión de dry bulk a porta containers por la falta de containers que hay.
Este es un punto super bullish para el dry bulk porque estaría incrementando su demanda de manera artifical:



Dry Bulk ETF

@DryBulkETF
· 2h
GOLDEN OCEAN LOOKS TO CLASSIFY SOME SHIPS AS CONTAINER VESSELS-BBG

y

*Star Bulk’s ‘historic first’ shipment of 1,400 containers on a capesize*

Both Braemar ACM and Alphaliner have identified Star Bulk of Greece as one of the first cape owners to receive class approval to fix one of its 175,000 dwt capesizes to ship containers.

Alphaliner reports the bulk carrier will carry a total of about 1,400 teu, including 200 laden boxes and 1,200 empties repositioned from Europe to China, providing a highly profitable ballast leg for the Petros Pappas-led firm in what the container analysts described as a “historic first”. Braemar ACM, meanwhile, stated the boxes would be carried on deck.

“The ongoing critical shortage of space onboard container vessels is pushing some desperate shippers to opt for rather creative ways of shipping their containers,” Alphaliner reported in its latest weekly report.

Star Bulk is not the only dry bulk owner readying to move containers with rumoured deals done for shipments on a range of sizes from capes down to supramaxes in recent weeks.

“The demand for container shipping is so strong that reverberations are leading exporters to charter bulk carriers for carrying containers,” the UK P&I Club, a leading ship insurer, noted in a recent update.

_Splash_ has been in contact with a number of dry bulk shipowners this month who are currently in touch with class, flag and insurers, looking at making their ships capable of moving containers.

The dearth of cellular container tonnage in the charter market has also forced many companies to tap into the multipurpose (MPP) and open hatch bulk carrier (OHBC) markets to cover their needs this year, sending MPP rates into record territory.


----------



## Cormac (1 Sep 2021)

Hoy me da que tocamos los 30.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2021)

Las cotizaciones se mantienen a pesar

Baltic Dry Index Falls 2.88% to 4,013
Capesize -4.28% to $46,987
Panamax -2.06% to $32,018
Supramax 58k tons -1.24% to $37,771


----------



## Le_bon_vivant (1 Sep 2021)

Buenas,

Llevo tiempo en la sombra y tengo que reconocer que me leí el hilo entero cuando llevaba 100 y pico paginas y aquí ando atrapado en esta trama 100 páginas después. No sé si todas las aportaciones que se hacen en este hilo se cumplirán o no pero solamente por lo aprendido del sector shipping ya me ha merecido la pena aunque palme pasta. Así que GRACIAS por las aportaciones.

¿Veis buen momento para entrar en SBLK antes de que rompa? Estoy entre esta por diversificar o meterle otro paquetito a la Angeliki...

Por otro lado, noticias en container de $GSL:
Global Ship Lease Announces the Repurchase of 521,650 Common Shares and the Purchase of 2.5 Million Common Shares by Insiders | Global Ship Lease

Gracias.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2021)

Le_bon_vivant dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Llevo tiempo en la sombra y tengo que reconocer que me leí el hilo entero cuando llevaba 100 y pico paginas y aquí ando atrapado en esta trama 100 páginas después. No sé si todas las aportaciones que se hacen en este hilo se cumplirán o no pero solamente por lo aprendido del sector shipping ya me ha merecido la pena aunque palme pasta. Así que GRACIAS por las aportaciones.
> 
> ...



Si ya tienes muchos huevos en la cesta de Angeliki, diversificar es una buena opción. Tener toda la exposición al sector con ella no se puede, no es de fiar.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

Le_bon_vivant dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Llevo tiempo en la sombra y tengo que reconocer que me leí el hilo entero cuando llevaba 100 y pico paginas y aquí ando atrapado en esta trama 100 páginas después. No sé si todas las aportaciones que se hacen en este hilo se cumplirán o no pero solamente por lo aprendido del sector shipping ya me ha merecido la pena aunque palme pasta. Así que GRACIAS por las aportaciones.
> 
> ...



Como comenta bertok, depende de tu nivel de concentración en NMM y con qué nivel de concentración te sientas a gusto. En lo que discrepo es en que Angeliki no es de fiar. Yo creo que lo es mucho más de lo que muchos creen y que ahora que básicamente ha solucionado los problemas del grupo Navios (NM se puede resolver sin mucha complicación) irá variando hacia una política mucho más investor friendly, desde la comunicación con analistas y grandes inversores hasta el aumento del dividendo el año que viene, en la primera mitad del año. Y en este momento no hay nada mejor en el mercado que NMM con relación a precio/beneficio.

Yo llevo tanto NMM como SBLK, por aquello de buscar una mínima diversificación.


----------



## juanmas (1 Sep 2021)

No hay constancia de ello.

Creo que la corrección de hoy obedece a la exposición al índice BCI. El 50% de los Newcastlemax de 2020 están indexados BCI + 35%, súmale que el Bulk Shenzen ha tenido un accidente que le mantendrá en astillero hasta finales de septiembre (COVID permitting) y quizá algo de descuento por el pago de dividendo mes agosto 2.25NOK/sh.

Hasta que los chinorris no quiten el freno a las importaciones de mineral de hierro es previsible fuerte volatilidad en las tarifas de los capes.

Tranquilidad y disfruta a espera sumando dividendos.

P.S. Es impensable que 2020 amplíe capital. Es una flota cerrada de 8 Newcastlemax, con capex muy contenido hasta 2024.


----------



## juanmas (1 Sep 2021)

Golden Ocean explores containers on bulkers as boom times opens new options | TradeWinds

Yo creía que esto de cargar contenedores en graneleros era poco más que una ocurrencia, pero parece que cada vez más operadores se apuntan al carro. Sigo viendo la cosa muy chunga por temas estructurales y de estabilidad, pero entiendo que los departamentos técnicos de las navieras habrán sondeado a sus respectivas clasificadoras y estiman que las dificultades técnicas pueden solventarse sin grandes costes.

Veremos.


----------



## zeddar (1 Sep 2021)

30,07usd, parece que está fuerte, a la que baja le entran ordenes de compra.


----------



## nitro` (1 Sep 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Golden Ocean explores containers on bulkers as boom times opens new options | TradeWinds
> 
> Yo creía que esto de cargar contenedores en graneleros era poco más que una ocurrencia, pero parece que cada vez más operadores se apuntan al carro. Sigo viendo la cosa muy chunga por temas estructurales y de estabilidad, pero entiendo que los departamentos técnicos de las navieras habrán sondeado a sus respectivas clasificadoras y estiman que las dificultades técnicas pueden solventarse sin grandes costes.
> 
> Veremos.




Yo lo que no entiendo es como de mas rentable es transportar contenedores a drybulk. Porque al final, un capesize solo puede llevar 1500TEUs que es muy poco. Otra cosa es que lo usen para completar rutas que ahora mismo vuelven vacias, y puedan volver con contenedores.
He intentado hacerme los numeros en plan rapido, pero se me ha complicado.


----------



## Witosev (1 Sep 2021)

Por fin los 30!!
En otro día de mucha debilidad para los bulkers NMM sigue con mucha fuerza. Bien. Ojalá aguante los 30 al cierre y sigamos subiendo pensando ya en la cota 35-36.


----------



## Value (1 Sep 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es como de mas rentable es transportar contenedores a drybulk. Porque al final, un capesize solo puede llevar 1500TEUs que es muy poco. Otra cosa es que lo usen para completar rutas que ahora mismo vuelven vacias, y puedan volver con contenedores.
> He intentado hacerme los numeros en plan rapido, pero se me ha complicado.



Hombre si pueden cobrar lo mismo que un container normal... estamos hablando de que el Harpex marca 44,500$ para un contrato a 1 año de un 1700 TEU y 35000$ para un 1100 TEU.

Muy muy lucrativo si pueden colocar contratos bianuales de estos capes de 1500 TEU por encima de 35K dia...


----------



## Witosev (1 Sep 2021)

Le_bon_vivant dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Llevo tiempo en la sombra y tengo que reconocer que me leí el hilo entero cuando llevaba 100 y pico paginas y aquí ando atrapado en esta trama 100 páginas después. No sé si todas las aportaciones que se hacen en este hilo se cumplirán o no pero solamente por lo aprendido del sector shipping ya me ha merecido la pena aunque palme pasta. Así que GRACIAS por las aportaciones.
> 
> ...



El problema que tengo yo es que como veo tan evidente que NMM es la más barata no he podido meter en otro bulker desde que vendí GNK. Ni puedo recomendar otro bulker. 
Yo voy muy concentrado en NMM pero entiendo que eso va contra la ortodoxia de la inversión y eso lo tienes que tener en cuenta.


----------



## Witosev (1 Sep 2021)

Value dijo:


> Hombre si pueden cobrar lo mismo que un container normal... estamos hablando de que el Harpex marca 44,500$ para un contrato a 1 año de un 1700 TEU y 35000$ para un 1100 TEU.
> 
> Muy muy lucrativo si pueden colocar contratos bianuales de estos capes de 1500 TEU por encima de 35K dia...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 761224



Un capesize en drybulk este año lleva media de 27k y es un "buen" año. Como bien dice @Value imagínate cerrar a un año a 40K que te pueden pagar por 1500teu...cuando el CAL22 que deciamos antes está a 24K.... Y además con eso mejoras la rentabilidad de los barcos que consigas pasar a containers y reduces la disponibilidad de dry bulk con la consecuente subida de rates. Desde la perspectiva de los bulkers es que les ha tocado la puta lotería. Habría que ver el coste de adaptar un capesize a container pero pudiendo hacerlo y asegurando contratos a un año parece una gran operación.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> El problema que tengo yo es que como veo tan evidente que NMM es la más barata no he podido meter en otro bulker desde que vendí GNK. Ni puedo recomendar otro bulker.
> Yo voy muy concentrado en NMM pero entiendo que eso va contra la ortodoxia de la inversión y eso lo tienes que tener en cuenta.



Has ampliado estos últimos días?


----------



## Hombredepaja (1 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Como comenta bertok, depende de tu nivel de concentración en NMM y con qué nivel de concentración te sientas a gusto. En lo que discrepo es en que Angeliki no es de fiar. Yo creo que lo es mucho más de lo que muchos creen y que ahora que básicamente ha solucionado los problemas del grupo Navios (NM se puede resolver sin mucha complicación) irá variando hacia una política mucho más investor friendly, desde la comunicación con analistas y grandes inversores *hasta el aumento del dividendo el año que viene, en la primera mitad del año*. Y en este momento no hay nada mejor en el mercado que NMM con relación a precio/beneficio.
> 
> Yo llevo tanto NMM como SBLK, por aquello de buscar una mínima diversificación.



La parte que marco en negrita es una especulación de CMarlow, siempre optimista.


----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> La parte que marco en negrita es una especulación de CMarlow, siempre optimista.



Me remito a las sensaciones de los que han hablado directmente con el management, como Nick o Gabriel (mañana nos o comentará en Locos de Wall Street)


----------



## Witosev (1 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Has ampliado estos últimos días?



No nada. Voy all-in en shipping y con muchos huevos en NMM. Estoy por vender ya DAC pero me guardaré ese dinero por si hay algún sell-off potente y puedo meter o a NMM u a otra incluida DAC.


----------



## Value (1 Sep 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No nada. Voy all-in en shipping y con muchos huevos en NMM. Estoy por vender ya DAC pero me guardaré ese dinero por si hay algún sell-off potente y puedo meter o a NMM u a otra incluida DAC.



Después de lo de hoy en GSL no vería mala idea rotar DAC a GSL. Al menos una parte...

Ahí te dejo la idea!


----------



## Witosev (1 Sep 2021)

Ala, vendidas DAC entre 87 y 87,3. Compradas en mayo a 57. Una pena pero hoy está subiendo mucho con poquísimo volumen y ya tiene poco recorrido respecto a PO de analistas. Si llega alguna buena corrección volveré a entrar.


----------



## Mascarieri (1 Sep 2021)

Que sepáis que no he vendido la mitad en 30 … tendréis que aguantar mis lloros si hay corrección


----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> No nada. Voy all-in en shipping y con muchos huevos en NMM. Estoy por vender ya DAC pero me guardaré ese dinero por si hay algún sell-off potente y puedo meter o a NMM u a otra incluida DAC.



Sí, yo estoy igual que tú. Hace unos días vendí DAC a 86,94, volví a entrar a 83,67 y creo que voy a vender pronto por si el mercado general se pega un buen guantazo, que ya le toca. También haré caja en SBLK si llega a la zona de los 25 y en GSL si llega a la misma zona. ZIM la espero a 55-60. ATCO a ver si sube a los 17-18 y también deshago las call. Solo me quedaría con NMM y GLNG.


----------



## Reboot (1 Sep 2021)

Pues yo Danaos no la suelto hasta que no llegue a los 95.


----------



## Halfredico (1 Sep 2021)

Bueno, pues barrera de los 30 superada. La próxima está en 36, no?


----------



## CMarlow (1 Sep 2021)

Más leña al fuego! Los rates van a seguir subiendo como locos!


----------



## Cormac (1 Sep 2021)

Crisis: - Otro bonito día con noticias del inminente COLAPSO. La emergencia de los contenedores: cómo una de las mayores crisis del transporte marítimo.


COMO NO... LA EXCUSA: EL COVID. JAJAJAJAJ La emergencia de los contenedores: cómo una de las mayores crisis del transporte marítimo de la historia puede afectar tu bolsillo Cecilia Barría BBC News Mundo 6 horas El costo de importar productos desde China al resto del mundo se ha disparado a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Haselnuss (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, yo estoy igual que tú. Hace unos días vendí DAC a 86,94, volví a entrar a 83,67 y creo que voy a vender pronto por si el mercado general se pega un buen guantazo, que ya le toca. También haré caja en SBLK si llega a la zona de los 25 y en GSL si llega a la misma zona. ZIM la espero a 55-60. ATCO a ver si sube a los 17-18 y también deshago las call. Solo me quedaría con NMM y GLNG.



Buenas, gracias por las aportaciones (y a todos de hecho). Tengo un par de dudas:
- Cuando dices guantazo de mercado te refieres en general o al shipping? Hablamos de semanas o de recesiones tipo "crisis" para entendernos? La segunda iria en contra a los estimulos de EU/US, no?
- Los precios que te marcas para salir son para acumular mas en pequenas correciones, o para salir ya finalmente (especialmente ZIM)?

Justo tengo un poco de liquidez y no sabia si cargar mas NMM o entrar mas en SBLK (ayer no me entro por nada), pero igual toca tener paciencia y esperar una correccion mayor y que no me pueda el FOMO

Gracias!


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Buenas, gracias por las aportaciones (y a todos de hecho). Tengo un par de dudas:
> - Cuando dices guantazo de mercado te refieres en general o al shipping? Hablamos de semanas o de recesiones tipo "crisis" para entendernos? La segunda iria en contra a los estimulos de EU/US, no?
> - Los precios que te marcas para salir son para acumular mas en pequenas correciones, o para salir ya finalmente (especialmente ZIM)?
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti @Haselnuss !

Por fundamentales yo creo que el shipping tiene mucho potencial. Especialmente NMM, por supuesto. Pero cuando veo el gráfico del SP500 me da miedo. Tengo la sensación (y es solo una sensación, claro) de que toca una corrección de las gordas, que arrastrará básicamente a todos los sectores. Ahora, no tengo ni idea de cuándo será ni de qué dimensiones. Puede ser solo un 10% o puede que el SP500 vaya a buscar la MM de 200 sesiones en semanal, que es el indicador que uso para objetivos de caída grandes.

Lo peor, como ya sabemos, es que estas caídas se dan sin avisar y son muy agresivas. Por eso yo me planteo recoger velas, adoptar una postura conservadora, y esperar pacientemente a que el mercado caiga. Me lo planteo así: es mejor estar en el mercado para aprovechar una subida de un 10-15% o realizar beneficios y protegerse de una posible bajada del 40-50%?

Qué opinas?


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

FFAs subiendo por fin


----------



## Tio1saM (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Gracias a ti @Haselnuss !
> 
> Por fundamentales yo creo que el shipping tiene mucho potencial. Especialmente NMM, por supuesto. Pero cuando veo el gráfico del SP500 me da miedo. Tengo la sensación (y es solo una sensación, claro) de que toca una corrección de las gordas, que arrastrará básicamente a todos los sectores. Ahora, no tengo ni idea de cuándo será ni de qué dimensiones. Puede ser solo un 10% o puede que el SP500 vaya a buscar la MM de 200 sesiones en semanal, que es el indicador que uso para objetivos de caída grandes.
> 
> ...



Yo me mantengo con un buen % de liquidez en torno al 25% y si viene la caída, como lo que me he quedado me gusta compro mas con el cash y poco más, eso si, cuando se de la caída, esos días me haré algo de cacas aunque ya este pensando que se va a dar.


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Gracias a ti @Haselnuss !
> 
> Por fundamentales yo creo que el shipping tiene mucho potencial. Especialmente NMM, por supuesto. Pero cuando veo el gráfico del SP500 me da miedo. Tengo la sensación (y es solo una sensación, claro) de que toca una corrección de las gordas, que arrastrará básicamente a todos los sectores. Ahora, no tengo ni idea de cuándo será ni de qué dimensiones. Puede ser solo un 10% o puede que el SP500 vaya a buscar la MM de 200 sesiones en semanal, que es el indicador que uso para objetivos de caída grandes.
> 
> ...



Esa media está en los 3.150. Será difícil ver una corrección hasta ahí, en ese caso NMM puede rondar los 20$.


----------



## austral (2 Sep 2021)

En principio, si confirma la superación de los 30$, hay vía libre hasta 36$


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Esa media está en los 3.150. Será difícil ver una corrección hasta ahí, en ese caso NMM puede rondar los 20$.



Igual no llega ahí, pero nunca sabe. Si miras la gráfica a largo plazo veras que de tanto en tanto va tocando la MM de 200 en semanal. De todas formas puede darse una caída brutal sin tener que llegar ahí. Es que la gráfica del SP500 da miedo verla!


----------



## orovp (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Igual no llega ahí, pero nunca sabe. Si miras la gráfica a largo plazo veras que de tanto en tanto va tocando la MM de 200 en semanal. De todas formas puede darse una caída brutal sin tener que llegar ahí. Es que la gráfica del SP500 da miedo verla!



Igualmente para que eso pase hace falta un detonante no? No vendrá un dia sin ningún tipo de noticia relevante y se vaya todo al traste.
Leyendo por internet hay bastante expecativa a la FOMC, la semana del 20 de setiembre. Otra cosa es que salga algo o no.
Que opinión tenéis al respecto sobre el tapering?


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Igualmente para que eso pase hace falta un detonante no? No vendrá un dia sin ningún tipo de noticia relevante y se vaya todo al traste.
> Leyendo por internet hay bastante expecativa a la FOMC, la semana del 20 de setiembre. Otra cosa es que salga algo o no.
> Que opinión tenéis al respecto sobre el tapering?



Parece que la inflación no era tan transitoria y va a estar durante un tiempo más largo en niveles altos.
Subir los tipos de interés no lo veo tan cercano, pero reducir la compra de bonos debe estar a la vuelta de la esquina.
Al igual que CMarlow, pienso que la bolsa lleva mucho tiempo subiendo sin parar y en cualquier momento corregirá.
Estando en burbuja, será en Octubre.


----------



## Ricardiano (2 Sep 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Igualmente para que eso pase hace falta un detonante no? *No vendrá un dia sin ningún tipo de noticia relevante y se vaya todo al traste.*
> Leyendo por internet hay bastante expecativa a la FOMC, la semana del 20 de setiembre. Otra cosa es que salga algo o no.
> Que opinión tenéis al respecto sobre el tapering?




Yo creo que ese es el miedo real. Y la señal definitiva. Si el mercado se empieza a despeñar sin "motivo". Por supuesto a posteriori se le buscará una razón, y seguro la encuentran. 


El tapering o bien está más que descontado o bien servirá para una pequeña corrección. Las noticias que todo el mundo conoce no sirven más que para robarle la cartera a las gacelas.


----------



## juanmas (2 Sep 2021)

Bulkers 2020 recuperando fuerte.


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Yo creo que ese es el miedo real. Y la señal definitiva. Si el mercado se empieza a despeñar sin "motivo". Por supuesto a posteriori se le buscará una razón, y seguro la encuentran.
> 
> 
> El tapering o bien está más que descontado o bien servirá para una pequeña corrección. Las noticias que todo el mundo conoce no sirven más que para robarle la cartera a las gacelas.



Habria que ir desde ya con cuidado en los mercados. Hoy en día los fundamentales cotizan poco pues predominan los flujos de capital ....


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Igualmente para que eso pase hace falta un detonante no? No vendrá un dia sin ningún tipo de noticia relevante y se vaya todo al traste.
> Leyendo por internet hay bastante expecativa a la FOMC, la semana del 20 de setiembre. Otra cosa es que salga algo o no.
> Que opinión tenéis al respecto sobre el tapering?



El problema es que muchas veces la bolsa empieza a caer a plomo sin avisar. Y excusas puede haber múltiples y variadas. El otro día amagó con la posibilidad del tapering, pero puede ser por otros motivos que ahora mismo ni nos demos cuenta de ellos.


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Gracias a ti @Haselnuss !
> 
> Me lo planteo así: es mejor estar en el mercado para aprovechar una subida de un 10-15% o realizar beneficios y protegerse de una posible bajada del 40-50%?
> 
> Qué opinas?



Pero no sabes cuánto tiempo vas a estar esperando por esa caída del 40%, y mientras tanto, la inflación se come tus ahorros. Los mercados pueden tirarse años planos o, incluso, pegar un nuevo petardazo y tú te quedas mirando con cara de bobo.

La mejor estrategia, para mí, es invertir en smallcaps decentes y baratas. Liquidez, como máximo, un 25%.


----------



## Haselnuss (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Gracias a ti @Haselnuss !
> 
> Por fundamentales yo creo que el shipping tiene mucho potencial. Especialmente NMM, por supuesto. Pero cuando veo el gráfico del SP500 me da miedo. Tengo la sensación (y es solo una sensación, claro) de que toca una corrección de las gordas, que arrastrará básicamente a todos los sectores. Ahora, no tengo ni idea de cuándo será ni de qué dimensiones. Puede ser solo un 10% o puede que el SP500 vaya a buscar la MM de 200 sesiones en semanal, que es el indicador que uso para objetivos de caída grandes.
> 
> ...




Gracias por la respuesta! Pues si, viendo el SP500 da miedo como dices, pero el tema es que no se puede decir ni el cuando ni la magnitud de la correccion. Es lo que dicen por aqui, estar fuera esperando tambien es "perder el tiempo"/dinero debido a la inflacion. Pero vaya, con las cantidades de gacela que movemos algunos tampoco es para tanto 
Dicho esto, hace unos meses ya escarmente por avaricioso con algun chicharro y pudiendo haber sacado +50% no saque casi nada (otro sector, Bionano) y ahora me gustaria haber aprendido la leccion, y saber que no voy a "time the market" y ser feliz con un X% en lugar de vivir esperando hacer un 3X% o asi. Llevo menos de un par de anos invertiendo y ahora sacar un 25-30% de ZIM, ~20% de NMM en menos de 4 meses, pues deberia de estar muy contento (obviamente algunos por aqui teneis % mucho mas altos).


----------



## Witosev (2 Sep 2021)

NM subiendo un 15% post resultados. Todo dentro de lo normal. 

Y NMM que ya ha llegado a 31!!!! 

Entre hoy y ayer los tankers suben fuerte y en concreto TNK un 10%, con lo cual más debemos de subir para cerrar el gap con esa chatarra!


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Sep 2021)

Mi madre nnm

@Witosev tienes más cerca la tortilla

joder es que me va a costar mucho no soltar en 35


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

Acabo de vender mis DAC a 88,6. Y le he puesto una limitada de 24 a SBLK.


----------



## Witosev (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Acabo de vender mis DAC a 88,6. Y le he puesto una limitada de 24 a SBLK.



¿Tienes idea cual es el NAV de NM según Mintzmyer ? 

Menuda volatilidad en NM. Ha pasado de +20% a -3%....


----------



## zeddar (2 Sep 2021)

+6%, rozando los 32usd ya, esto se va directo a los 40usd.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> ¿Tienes idea cual es el NAV de NM según Mintzmyer ?
> 
> Menuda volatilidad en NM. Ha pasado de +20% a -3%....



Antes del ATM estaba cerca de cero. Ahora mismo no lo sé.


----------



## Cormac (2 Sep 2021)

Está como un toro la acción. 
Recuperando el tiempo perdido.


----------



## Witosev (2 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Mi madre nnm
> 
> @Witosev tienes más cerca la tortilla
> 
> joder es que me va a costar mucho no soltar en 35



Te dije que confiaras. Y cuando nos tiraron a 20-21 querías vender a 24 saliendo en tablas   




Desde el día del anuncio de la fusión esta acción tiene la fuerza de saber que TIENE que cerrar el gap de valoración si o si. Solo la puede arrastrar el mercado. De lo contrario se tiene que ir a 40 rápido.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

Me ha entrado la limitada de SBLK a 24.


----------



## Witosev (2 Sep 2021)

Mitad del volumen promedio de sesión negociado en media hora y subiendo un 5%
BRUTAL


----------



## orovp (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Me ha entrado la limitada de SBLK a 24.



A mi la de SB, pena de no haber apuntado un poco mas alto  que la veo para llegar a 4.3


----------



## Witosev (2 Sep 2021)

La clave no es tanto la subida, sino el volumen. Comparables están subiendo hoy casi todos pero con muy poco volumen.


*Navios Maritime Partners LP Unit (NMM)*

32,00
+1,92(+6,38%)

16:03:36-Info en tiempo real.
Valores enUSD
(Aviso legal)

Volumen:
219.158

32!!!!


----------



## zeddar (2 Sep 2021)

La jugada a AF le ha salido redonda, una vez ya tiene su canje de acciones cerrado con el tema de la fusión con NNA, entonces la acción no para de subir. Yo cada vez más, pienso que los ATMs se hicieron para mantener la acción a bajo precio y poder pactar un canje que hiciera que ella tuviese un % importante de la nueva NMM, porque pese a los 970Musd de deuda de NNA no eran necesario tal nivel de ATM con la caja que ya generaban los containers y drybulks.


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Sep 2021)

Se han follado el 32 rápido


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

zeddar dijo:


> La jugada a AF le ha salido redonda, una vez ya tiene su canje de acciones cerrado con el tema de la fusión con NNA, entonces la acción no para de subir. Yo cada vez más, pienso que los ATMs se hicieron para mantener la acción a bajo precio y poder pactar un canje que hiciera que ella tuviese un % importante de la nueva NMM, porque pese a los 970Musd de deuda de NNA no eran necesario tal nivel de ATM con la caja que ya generaban los containers y drybulks.



Pues es muy posible. Es una de las causas que ya vía como más probables para los ATM, sobre todo el segundo. Dicho lo cual, a mi, mientras que la acción suba, me da igual.


----------



## Ricardiano (2 Sep 2021)

GSL ha roto máximos anuales, igual que ZIM. SBLK está apunto. GNK también está ahí. CMRE lleva casi un +20% desde el anterior máximo y DAC + 10%. 

No es tan raro lo que esta haciendo NMM. Es solo la más rezagada


----------



## Haselnuss (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Me ha entrado la limitada de SBLK a 24.



Lo mismo por aqui, a 24,1. Entre muy tarde y salgo con poco % pero igual voy a rotar a otra de barquitos o otro sector (fan de PLTR inside)


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Sep 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Lo mismo por aqui, a 24,1. Entre muy tarde y salgo con poco % pero igual voy a rotar a otra de barquitos o otro sector (fan de PLTR inside)



A mis brazos bro … segunda posición de cartera esperándola en 3 cifras en 3 años


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

También me deshago de las GSL a 22,8.

Hoy estoy de recogida! Me quedan en cartera ZIM, GLNG, las calls de ATCO y, por supuesto, mis queridas NMM.


----------



## Le_bon_vivant (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> También me deshago de las GSL a 22,8.
> 
> Hoy estoy de recogida! Me quedan en cartera ZIM, GLNG, las calls de ATCO y, por supuesto, mis queridas NMM.



¿$GSL recompraras si cae? Yo pienso que todavía debería de tener recorrido hasta 25$ y mas con las recompras anunciadas.


----------



## Manolito-14 (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> También me deshago de las GSL a 22,8.
> 
> Hoy estoy de recogida! Me quedan en cartera ZIM, GLNG, las calls de ATCO y, por supuesto, mis queridas NMM.



Vas a rotar dentro del shiping? O a otra cosa? 

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juankils (2 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Mi madre nnm
> 
> @Witosev tienes más cerca la tortilla
> 
> joder es que me va a costar mucho no soltar en 35



A cada subida plantas un nuevo precio al que salirte, para después no salirte.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

Le_bon_vivant dijo:


> ¿$GSL recompraras si cae? Yo pienso que todavía debería de tener recorrido hasta 25$ y mas con las recompras anunciadas.



Sí, si cae volveré a entrar. El precio objetivo de Mintmyer es 30, así que aún le queda recorrido, sí.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Vas a rotar dentro del shiping? O a otra cosa?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



Me voy a mantener fuera del mercado, esperando a una caída sustancial, como comentaba esta mañana. Supongo que volveré a entrar en shipping. Los fundamentales están fortísimos.


----------



## Haselnuss (2 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> A mis brazos bro … segunda posición de cartera esperándola en 3 cifras en 3 años



Ahora mismo es mi primera por poco, seguida de ZIM y NMM con lo mismo. De ZIM me salgo si llega a 55 USD y NMM me quedo. No se si entrar más a NMM, PLTR, ambas.. me parece que me espero un poco a ver que hacen y si se me ponen bien cargo mas de ambas.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (2 Sep 2021)

Pues yo no vendo una mierda, paso de especular para rascar unos duros en una supuesta caída en la cotización de los barquitos y después quedarme mirando el superciclo de bulk desde fuera. Hold a todo tu. Go big or go home!


----------



## orovp (2 Sep 2021)

Menudo gatillazo lleva


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Pues yo no vendo una mierda, paso de especular para rascar unos duros en una supuesta caída en la cotización de los barquitos y después quedarme mirando el superciclo de bulk desde fuera. Hold a todo tu. Go big or go home!



Es una opción. Yo prefiero alegrarme de las ganancias que llevo a lamentarme por no haber vendido. Sigo manteniendo unas cuantas con mucho potencial, así que tampoco me quedaría fuera mirando.


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Sep 2021)

Joder vaya sell off de 7,20 a 1


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Es una opción. Yo prefiero alegrarme de las ganancias que llevo a lamentarme por no haber vendido. Sigo manteniendo unas cuantas con mucho potencial, así que tampoco me quedaría fuera mirando.



Tienes salida para nmm ? Como jode ver bajar en un día unas posibles ganancias de un 5


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Sep 2021)

juankils dijo:


> A cada subida plantas un nuevo precio al que salirte, para después no salirte.



Soy un culo de mal asiento shur


----------



## Hombredepaja (2 Sep 2021)

zeddar dijo:


> La jugada a AF le ha salido redonda, una vez ya tiene su canje de acciones cerrado con el tema de la fusión con NNA, entonces la acción no para de subir. Yo cada vez más, pienso que los ATMs se hicieron para mantener la acción a bajo precio y poder pactar un canje que hiciera que ella tuviese un % importante de la nueva NMM, porque pese a los 970Musd de deuda de NNA no eran necesario tal nivel de ATM con la caja que ya generaban los containers y drybulks.



Yo creo que está claro que las AKs se hicieron por petición de los bancos para refinanciar las notas de NNA, todo el cash levantado en las ampliaciones se destinó a repagar deuda de NNA y al crédito puente.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Tienes salida para nmm ? Como jode ver bajar en un día unas posibles ganancias de un 5



Pues cuando llegue a 35 igual me planteo vender una parte, pero va a depender de cómo llegue. Si sube como un tiro, sin corregir, probablemente me deshaga de algunas para recomprarlas más abajo. Si sube de forma sana, en dientes de sierra, igual no vendo ninguna.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

Recordad que a las 20:00 Gabriel nos hablará de su call con el management de NMM. Pinta muy interesante!


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2021)

El video excelente. Toca ser precavido, la empapelada de hoy ha sido sonada.


----------



## CMarlow (2 Sep 2021)

Buen directo. Las impresiones de primera mano de Gabriel aclaran muchas cosas. NMM está para sentarse y dejar que pase el tiempo y la acción suba.


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Sep 2021)

bertok dijo:


> El video excelente. Toca ser precavido, la empapelada de hoy ha sido sonada.



De un 7 a menos de un 1 … es que es mucha tela 2 dólares en un día


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> De un 7 a menos de un 1 … es que es mucha tela 2 dólares en un día



Es normal, no te extrañe que corrija otros 2$ ó 3$ más.


----------



## Mascarieri (2 Sep 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Es normal, no te extrañe que corrija otros 2$ ó 3$ más.



Sobre todo mañana viernes que suele see recogida de beneficios


----------



## Reboot (2 Sep 2021)

Alguien me explica que porras ha pasado hoy?

Los caracoles necesitan transporte!


----------



## juanmas (2 Sep 2021)

Habéis visto hoy el "Oil Tanker Webinar" de Cleaves?

Joakim, super bullish en Tankers, estima que los fletamentos VLCC van a mejorar sustancialmente a partir de octubre con tarifas rondando los 45000$. La parte fuerte del ciclo arranca a partir Q3-Q4/2022 con la demanda alcanzando los niveles 2019 y tarifas VLCC TCE 60000$/día.

La naviera con mayor potencial de subida resultaría ser TNK (no es un typo, repito TNK) con un TP 27$, seguida de OET, DHT y Euronav.

Probablemente será la última intervención de Joakim como analista de Cleaves, en pocas fechas se integrará como CEO en un hedge fund especializado en petróleo.


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Es normal, no te extrañe que corrija otros 2$ ó 3$ más.



Cuidadito, tengan ojo con los volúmenes y los niveles. No sería el primer ni último circo romano para inversores


----------



## Mascarieri (3 Sep 2021)

Me decís que es el form effect de Eglé y por que se ha matado en el post ?


----------



## Pepotin (3 Sep 2021)

Buenas:

Aunque la cosa varia continuamente, ¿Podriais hacer un update de los precios objetivo según los diferentes analistasde de las principales del Shipping?
Gracias


----------



## Lain Coubert (3 Sep 2021)

Otra carta de hamor del activista Ned a nuestra charo favorita...

Le viene a decir que se ponga a vender barcos con descuento del 50% por ser de NMM, a precios 100% de mercado. 

Me parece una magnífica idea, pero ya sabéis qué va a responder Angeliki: "jijiji, yo sólo soy una charo"


----------



## Hastur (3 Sep 2021)

Le piden que venda su empresa de gestión de barcos a NMM para alinear intereses.....


----------



## Mascarieri (3 Sep 2021)

Alguien sabe algo de lo de Egle? Es que si entiendo que es un ownership del 5% no entiendo por qué la acción bajó justo ese 5%


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2021)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Otra carta de hamor del activista Ned a nuestra charo favorita...
> 
> Le viene a decir que se ponga a vender barcos con descuento del 50% por ser de NMM, a precios 100% de mercado.
> 
> Me parece una magnífica idea, pero ya sabéis qué va a responder Angeliki: "jijiji, yo sólo soy una charo"



Esto es bueno para los accionistas, parece que el activista va a ir hasta el final.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2021)

NEW YORK--(BUSINESS WIRE)--MRMP-Managers LLC (“MRMP”), announced today that it has sent a follow-up letter to the Board of Directors of Navios Maritime Partners LP (the “Company” or “NMM”) (NYSE: NMM) following the announcement by the Company of certain transactions.

Ned Sherwood, MRMP’s investment manager, noted that: “although MRMP has not sold any NMM limited partnership interests, we have amended our 13D beneficial ownership report following the dilutive issuance of 6,400,873 limited partnership interests in the Company’s ongoing ATM securities offering over the past several months. This new issuance has reduced our holdings from approximately 5.8% to 4.4% of the Company’s outstanding limited partnership interests.”

MRMP has attached a copy of its second letter to the Company as an exhibit to the 13D amendment filed today. This letter details MRMP’s views regarding the Company’s recent transactions and reiterates several suggestions set forth in the initial letter, along with an additional proposal that MRMP believes would significantly reduce the current discount to net asset value at which NMM trades: the merger of Angeliki Frangou’s private ship management company into NMM.

Mr. Sherwood noted that: “In addition to being the CEO of NMM, Angeliki privately owns a ship management entity that collects commissions on ship purchases and sales and also earns management fees for operating the ships. Her incentives are therefore to grow the fleet by buying more ships. As an LP in NMM, we are wondering why any rational business person would buy individual ships when they are immediately valued at approximately 50 percent of cost at the NMM LP unit price. It would certainly seem that when a private entity earns income by growing the fleet and a related public entity trades 100 percent dollars for ships valued at 50 percent of its market price, a conflict of interest can easily arise.”

Mr. Sherwood went on to state “We would propose that Angeliki Frangou merge her private entity with NMM at an appropriate valuation, so that all LP and GP investors’ incentives are better aligned and we can all row in the same direction. In my opinion, such action would immediately cause an upward revaluation of NMM assets and interest price.”

All limited partnership interest holders in NMM are encouraged to read MRMP’s latest 13D amendment in full. Any questions or comments may be directed to Mr. Sherwood. Limited partnership interest holders are also welcome to copy Angeliki Frangou on such correspondence. To date no one from the Company, including Angeliki Frangou, has responded to MRMP’s initial letter, and the Company appears to be ignoring the many value-add suggestions and recommendations of its LP holders


----------



## juanmas (3 Sep 2021)

bertok dijo:


> NEW YORK--(BUSINESS WIRE)--MRMP-Managers LLC (“MRMP”), announced today that it has sent a follow-up letter to the Board of Directors of Navios Maritime Partners LP (the “Company” or “NMM”) (NYSE: NMM) following the announcement by the Company of certain transactions.
> 
> Ned Sherwood, MRMP’s investment manager, noted that: “although MRMP has not sold any NMM limited partnership interests, we have amended our 13D beneficial ownership report following the dilutive issuance of 6,400,873 limited partnership interests in the Company’s ongoing ATM securities offering over the past several months. This new issuance has reduced our holdings from approximately 5.8% to 4.4% of the Company’s outstanding limited partnership interests.”
> 
> ...



Respuesta de AF: Estimado Ned....


----------



## Lain Coubert (3 Sep 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Le piden que venda su empresa de gestión de barcos a NMM para alinear intereses.....



También, también. Además de esto otro:

Hopefully, Angeliki will give serious consideration to the suggestions and proposals enumerated in our letters and 13D filings and give some deference to the LPs in a show of some respect. We reiterate these suggestions below.




1)NMM should cease all ATM LP equity issuance at values less than 85% of a reasonable estimate of fleet value. In fact, NMM should explore LP share buybacks in order to take advantage of the current discounted price.   2)If NMM continues to trade at approximately 50% or less of market value, the GP should endeavor to sell ships from their fleet to realize proceeds closer to the 100% of market value and pay down debt, buyback LP interests or distribute proceeds to LP holders.   3)In our opinion, the current debt level at NMM is reasonable (if not below the norm) versus comparable companies, therefore, NMM’s GP and management should set a distribution percentage of no less than 75% of estimated annual free cash flow. MLP’s are supposed to distribute the bulk of their free cash flow to LP holders, and Angeliki’s erratic policies and reluctance to distribute cash lead to uncertainty and discounted equity valuations.

Angeliki se lo va a pasar por el forro, pero yo veo correcto que le destapen sus mandangas.


----------



## Cormac (3 Sep 2021)

bertok dijo:


> NEW YORK--(BUSINESS WIRE)--MRMP-Managers LLC (“MRMP”), announced today that it has sent a follow-up letter to the Board of Directors of Navios Maritime Partners LP (the “Company” or “NMM”) (NYSE: NMM) following the announcement by the Company of certain transactions.
> 
> Ned Sherwood, MRMP’s investment manager, noted that: “although MRMP has not sold any NMM limited partnership interests, we have amended our 13D beneficial ownership report following the dilutive issuance of 6,400,873 limited partnership interests in the Company’s ongoing ATM securities offering over the past several months. This new issuance has reduced our holdings from approximately 5.8% to 4.4% of the Company’s outstanding limited partnership interests.”
> 
> ...



Querido Ned, tú y yo sabemos que a tí mi compañía te la sopla a, largo plazo, que lo que buscas es forrarte y que cuando vayan mal dadas allá por el 2023, como en cualquier sector cíclico, serás el primero, al igual que las ratas, en abandonar el barco. 
Así que muchas gracias por los consejos, pero son mis barcos y mi compañía. 

Atentamente, 
Angelika


----------



## Witosev (3 Sep 2021)

Menudo friki que es el amigo Ned  En NMM si algo está claro es que no te puedes aburrir

Que si, que el plan maestro sería controlar la compañía, liquidar los activos y repartirnos los 80 pavos por acción y hacer una fiesta de celebración en Mykonos rodeados de langosta y champán. Pero esto no funciona así.

En cualquier caso creo que es bueno que esté Ned dando la brasa porque eso obligará a Charo a mantenerse totalmente dentro de la legalidad. Cualquier mínimo despiste le cae la demanda.


----------



## CMarlow (3 Sep 2021)

Harpex sigue su racha alcista, subiendo un 2,6% en la semana.





__





Harpex







www.harperpetersen.com


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Menudo friki que es el amigo Ned  En NMM si algo está claro es que no te puedes aburrir
> 
> Que si, que el plan maestro sería controlar la compañía, liquidar los activos y repartirnos los 80 pavos por acción y hacer una fiesta de celebración en Mykonos rodeados de langosta y champán. Pero esto no funciona así.
> 
> En cualquier caso creo que es bueno que esté Ned dando la brasa porque eso obligará a Charo a mantenerse totalmente dentro de la legalidad. Cualquier mínimo despiste le cae la demanda.



La terminará cazando por algún sitio.


----------



## Mascarieri (3 Sep 2021)

sabéis alguno que fue el filling ese de egle? Hoy le tocaba corregir a nuestra amiga no ?


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Respuesta de AF: Estimado Ned....



Vaya con el enemigo de la golfeta. Creo que se lee muy claramente que ese tío es brillante.
Hace una exposición clara sobre la golfada en la que incurre la CEO pero sin meterse en que es una golfada. Después deja la duda de por qué una empresa compra a NAV lo que después se va a valorar en el mercado a 0,5xNAV de manera que da a entender que quizá la pájara lo hace no por la empresa sino por su interés personal dueña de la empresa privada que más gana en toda la transacción. En español, conflicto de interés.
Y va un paso adelante proponiendo la que venda esa empresa a NMM de manera que ese conflicto desaparece y que en adelante el chollo se quede en NMM a lo que la golfeta (perdonad, me parece más apropiado que Charo) tiene difícil justificación .....
Una empresa tan buena no puede tener este tipo de enemigos. Una empresa con estos conflictos en donde se huele que e seguida todos se meten into legals ... no puede prosperar. Da igual el negocio, se termina perdiendo el foco y la gente inteligente huye de los líos.
Parece que le ha salido la horma de su zapato.


----------



## CMarlow (3 Sep 2021)

Hoy volumen entre bajo y extraordinariamente bajo en todas las que sigo.


----------



## Minadeperro (3 Sep 2021)

Sí. Yo estaba muy contento con PANL, buscando máximos, y luego he visto el volumen regulero....


----------



## Ricardiano (3 Sep 2021)

31,43 muy buen cierre semanal.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2021)

September 3, 2021


Board of Directors


Navios Maritime Partners GP


7 Avenue de Grande Bretagne, Office 11B2


Monte Carlo, MC 98000 Monaco


To Whom It May Concern:


As you will see from our latest 13D amendment filed with the SEC, Navios Maritime Partners LP’s (“NMM”) illogical share issuances via ATM’s and its proposed acquisition of Navios Maritime Acquisition Corporation (“NNA”) have reduced our percentage ownership from 5.80% to 4.39%.


With regard to the NNA acquisition, we are not sure whether we are better or worse off -- only time and tanker rates will tell. With regard to selling equity via ATM’s at significantly below true net asset value, we do know that we are NOT better off. As the Founder and GP of private equity firm ZS Fund, we always valued our LPs and treated them as true “partners” – not just sources of cash and second-class citizens.


We believe that in most partnerships, the GP and LP interests are aligned; however, that is not the case in “Angeliki-land”. In the “Angeliki-land” we find ourselves in today, the focus seems to be on acquiring more ships, and not creating more value for the limited partners. More ships in all likelihood means Angeliki’s private ship management company reaps more buy and sell commissions and higher management fees, while NMM’s LPs are left with a greater discount to book value. In other words, more ships are not better when NMM trades at a discount to net asset value.


Furthermore, in our opinion, NNA was in a liquidity bind and could have been acquired for approximately $50 million less than the stated purchase price given its desperate financial situation; however, for Angeliki’s empire that would not have been good. Thus, a shotgun acquisition (structured without the necessity of an LP vote) was blessed by independent parties like S. Goldman LLC (the majority of whose fees come from Navios entities), Jefferies LLC (which will no doubt receive a potentially significant fee from the arrangement) and the NMM Board of Directors and Conflicts Committee (which appears to routinely approve non-arm’s length transactions between NMM and entities controlled by Angeliki).


Notwithstanding what we see as Angeliki’s dictatorial and self-serving antics, the booming dry bulk and container markets augur well for NMM’s continued success given its expected massive increases in cash flow. *However, we believe the replacement of Angeliki as GP by virtually any other shipping company would lead to an even greater appreciation for NMM LP interests*.


Although our initial 13D and letter to NMM included but a few simple suggestions, we were shocked to receive unsolicited emails from holders of approximately 30 – 40% of outstanding LP shares supporting the replacement of Angeliki’s current practices with the shareholder friendly suggestions that MRMP previously outlined.


In addition, based on correspondence with third parties in the industry, we believe certain large shipowners would be interested in acquiring NMM if Angeliki no longer served as GP. Despite the obvious benefits that could be achieved if such changes were implemented, MRMP does not plan to fund a proxy fight seeking to remove Angeliki as the GP given that a 66 2/3 percent vote is necessary to effect her removal as GP. While her direct ownership is only around 10%, the odds of success would be slim and we fear a proxy fight may lead her to issue even more shares into friendly hands in order to further dilute our votes and to protect her continued role as GP. Instead, we prefer to focus our efforts on productive ways to create additional LP value, not ways to destroy it.


Hopefully, Angeliki will give serious consideration to the suggestions and proposals enumerated in our letters and 13D filings and give some deference to the LPs in a show of some respect. We reiterate these suggestions below.


1) NMM should cease all ATM LP equity issuance at values less than 85% of a reasonable estimate of fleet value. In fact, NMM should explore LP share buybacks in order to take advantage of the current discounted price.


2) If NMM continues to trade at approximately 50% or less of market value, the GP should endeavor to sell ships from their fleet to realize proceeds closer to the 100% of market value and pay down debt, buyback LP interests or distribute proceeds to LP holders.


3) In our opinion, the current debt level at NMM is reasonable (if not below the norm) versus comparable companies, therefore, NMM’s GP and management should set a distribution percentage of no less than 75% of estimated annual free cash flow. MLP’s are supposed to distribute the bulk of their free cash flow to LP holders, and Angeliki’s erratic policies and reluctance to distribute cash lead to uncertainty and discounted equity valuations.


Additionally, we believe that the independent directors of NMM should mandate that Angeliki’s private ship management entity be merged with NMM in order to avoid future conflicts of interest. In our opinion this would cause NMM’s share price to jump immediately.


Until Angeliki decides to treat shareholders as “partners” in this venture, we would encourage all LP holders to vote against any proposal brought forth by the GP (acknowledging the unfortunate fact that the recently announced NNA transaction was structured in a manner to avoid an LP vote).


In the meantime, we hope that the dry bulk and container rates continue to soar and the tanker market rebounds resulting in NMM LP price appreciation albeit at a substantial “Angeliki discount.”


In conclusion, we hope that Angeliki as GP begins to implement LP friendly actions (not GP friendly actions) that lead to a reduction in the massive “Angeliki discount” on the LP interests. A merger with her private ship management company would be a great first step. If not, we hope that another more LP friendly ship company ultimately attempts to take advantage of the significant under-valuation and bids for NMM. We believe that the majority of the shareholder base would benefit from such an offer.


Sincerely,


/s/ Ned L. Sherwood


----------



## Mascarieri (4 Sep 2021)

Que poco me gustan los días de bajada que lleva Egle y Sigo sin saber que significa ese sec filling


----------



## CMarlow (4 Sep 2021)

A nivel técnico NMM se ha comportado muy bien esta semana pasada. Ha cerrado por encima de la resistencia de los 30 y está en la parte alta del canal alcista que comenzó a construir a mediados de julio, con máximos y mínimos crecientes. La jornada del viernes tuvo un volumen muy bajo, comparada con las 5 jornadas anteriores, pero hemos visto volúmenes bajos en todo el sector, así que no me preocupa demasiado. Las MM de 20 y 40 están bien ordenadas y mirando al alza, lo que es un signo positivo. El RSI se sitúa en 64, por debajo de la zona de sobrecompra, sin crear estrés a la acción. Y el MACD también da señales positivas. Le queda algo de espacio para subir dentro del canal alcista, pero si quisiese llegar a máximos anuales pronto tendría que romper el línea de tendencia superior. Si lo hace en un movimiento rápido (esta próxima semana) podríamos ver un cierto recorte después de tocar esas cotas de 36-37 usd.


----------



## Hombredepaja (4 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hoy volumen entre bajo y extraordinariamente bajo en todas las que sigo.



TGP subiendo fuerte los dos últimos días y con volúmenes brutales.


----------



## CMarlow (4 Sep 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> TGP subiendo fuerte los dos últimos días y con volúmenes brutales.



Sí, TGP es una excepción. No sé qué le pasa... algún fondo grande entrando tal vez?

Yo tengo 13k TGP, pero no la cuento entre "las que sigo" porque la tengo en la cartera de dividendo y la miro poco, la verdad.


----------



## Hombredepaja (4 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, TGP es una excepción. No sé qué le pasa... algún fondo grande entrando tal vez?
> 
> Yo tengo 13k TGP, pero no la cuento entre "las que sigo" porque la tengo en la cartera de dividendo y la miro poco, la verdad.



Ni idea, sólo espero que siga así hasta los $30


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Sí, TGP es una excepción. No sé qué le pasa... algún fondo grande entrando tal vez?
> 
> Yo tengo 13k TGP, pero no la cuento entre "las que sigo" porque la tengo en la cartera de dividendo y la miro poco, la verdad.



Si, es mucho volumen y ayer aguanto el día sin tomar beneficios además estrellándose con la resistencía en el entorno 16-17 donde sale papel. Ha tenido dos días de nota. Puede ser que alguien sepa que van a subir el dividendo pero lo dudo, son de estrujar el bolsillo de los inversores y son poco generosos. Para reducir al amortización de deuda para poder mejorar unos barcos SI, para reducir la amortización de la deuda para subir el dividendo NO.
Podría ser que recompra preferentes y ahorra unos cuantos millones en un intereses pero dudo que eso explique una entrada de tanto volumen así de repente. Además esa recompra ya se espera y el ahorro es lo que van a destinar a subir unos céntimos el dividendo, son egoístas de cara al inversor.

Es muy importante que pegue un tirón más arriba y se vaya a los 20 para estar ya en otro escalón distinto de Trading.

Hace años llegó a tener dividendo de 0,75 USD por trimestre en vez de los 0,28 USD de ahora. Eso posibilitaba que los fondos de dividendos se posicionaran en el valor llevando a 40 USD a la cotización. Que vuelvan los fondos porque esperan buen dividendo es bueno. Ponerlo en 0,5 USD trimestre es que el valor este a 25 USD con divide do 8%. Ahí hay que mirar cómo poco.


----------



## Hombredepaja (5 Sep 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Si, es mucho volumen y ayer aguanto el día sin tomar beneficios además estrellándose con la resistencía en el entorno 16-17 donde sale papel. Ha tenido dos días de nota. Puede ser que alguien sepa que van a subir el dividendo pero lo dudo, son de estrujar el bolsillo de los inversores y son poco generosos. Para reducir al amortización de deuda para poder mejorar unos barcos SI, para reducir la amortización de la deuda para subir el dividendo NO.
> Podría ser que recompra preferentes y ahorra unos cuantos millones en un intereses pero dudo que eso explique una entrada de tanto volumen así de repente. Además esa recompra ya se espera y el ahorro es lo que van a destinar a subir unos céntimos el dividendo, son egoístas de cara al inversor.
> 
> Es muy importante que pegue un tirón más arriba y se vaya a los 20 para estar ya en otro escalón distinto de Trading.
> ...



Yo creo que desgraciadamente no se van a mover de la hoja de ruta ya marcada:
- Van a retirar las preferentes con una combinación de 50% cash y 50% de una nueva emisión de bonos noruegos.
- En mayo del 2022 el dividendo estará entre $0,30-$0,32 (lo anunciarán en noviembre)


----------



## Witosev (6 Sep 2021)

Menos mal que está cerrado WS. Vaya hostia hoy en los FFAs. Dicen que viene mucho por lo Guinea...


----------



## Mascarieri (6 Sep 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Menos mal que está cerrado WS. Vaya hostia hoy en los FFAs. Dicen que viene mucho por lo Guinea...



Mañana de todas formas contaba con una corrección de nmm


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Yo creo que desgraciadamente no se van a mover de la hoja de ruta ya marcada:
> - Van a retirar las preferentes con una combinación de 50% cash y 50% de una nueva emisión de bonos noruegos.
> - En mayo del 2022 el dividendo estará entre $0,30-$0,32 (lo anunciarán en noviembre)



Dos es basura, van a pagar un poquito más de dividendo con lo que ahorren de intereses. Del negocio no van a dar ni un buck a los accionistas


----------



## CMarlow (6 Sep 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Menos mal que está cerrado WS. Vaya hostia hoy en los FFAs. Dicen que viene mucho por lo Guinea...



Mañana se meterán la hostia los bulkers, no te preocupes.


----------



## CMarlow (6 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Mañana de todas formas contaba con una corrección de nmm



El mercado es netamente alcista, y NMM no es una empresa puramente de bulk... igual eso ayuda a contrarrestar la bajada de los FFAs.


----------



## austral (6 Sep 2021)

NMM
Mañana a por los $33


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2021)

Janus dijo:


> Dos es basura, van a pagar un poquito más de dividendo con lo que ahorren de intereses. Del negocio no van a dar ni un buck a los accionistas



De intereses se van a ahorrar alrededor de $7m/$8m.
El incremento de la cotización les debe meter un poco de presión para que el % dividendo no se quede abajo


----------



## Mascarieri (7 Sep 2021)

Como veis el día ?


----------



## orovp (7 Sep 2021)

DSX +7%


----------



## juanmas (7 Sep 2021)

orovp dijo:


> DSX +7%


----------



## Witosev (7 Sep 2021)

orovp dijo:


> DSX +7%




????


----------



## Witosev (7 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Mañana se meterán la hostia los bulkers, no te preocupes.



Pues parece que la situación se ha salvado. Bulkers abren planos o ligeramente al alza. Tankers al alza. NMM ahora mismo +1%


----------



## Mascarieri (7 Sep 2021)

Que significa el nuevo form de nmm? Lo acabo de ver en stockwits


----------



## Cormac (7 Sep 2021)

Nos ha salvado que ayer fue festivo. A por los 33 esta semana.


----------



## Mascarieri (7 Sep 2021)

Como siempre digo que temple hay que tener en el shipping 

de 3% arriba a negativo


----------



## Mascarieri (7 Sep 2021)

Por que se ha comportado tan mal hoy nmm ???


----------



## Cormac (7 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Por que se ha comportado tan mal hoy nmm ???



Define comportarse mal, porque practicamente ha cerrado plana.


----------



## Mascarieri (7 Sep 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Define comportarse mal, porque practicamente ha cerrado plana.



De ir un 3% arriba al principio a acabar rojo cuando todas las demás han estado verdes (las que sigo)


----------



## Mascarieri (8 Sep 2021)

Que precioso esta el mercado hoy


----------



## Bijouk (8 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Que precioso esta el mercado hoy



Tengo la sensación de que vives aquí xD


----------



## Mascarieri (8 Sep 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que vives aquí xD



Nah es que tengo muchas llamadas y cuando no hablo me meto


----------



## Witosev (8 Sep 2021)

Llegó el guanazo


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (8 Sep 2021)

Witosev dijo:


> Llegó el guanazo



A aguantar el chaparrón como campeones tu


----------



## Hastur (8 Sep 2021)

Esta película ya la hemos visto cuando cae el mercado en general....

Ya remontara. Cero preocupación aquí


----------



## Hastur (9 Sep 2021)

Remontat


----------



## Mascarieri (9 Sep 2021)

No pensabais que después de todo iba a ser menos volátil nmm ? Es que veo que acabamos en rojo hoy también con lo bien que iba hoy … cuanto panic sell


----------



## Membroza (9 Sep 2021)

Mintzmyer toma ganancias de ZIM. Demasiada subida en tan poco tiempo. Estoy por hacer lo mismo, pues me subí al barco (nunca mejor dicho, JEJEJEJE) por su recomendación.


----------



## Haselnuss (9 Sep 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Mintzmyer toma ganancias de ZIM. Demasiada subida en tan poco tiempo. Estoy por hacer lo mismo, pues me subí al barco (nunca mejor dicho, JEJEJEJE) por su recomendación.



Justo me he salido de ZIM hoy. Si se vuelve a poner a tiro igual le entro.


----------



## Hastur (10 Sep 2021)

Empiezan las ratas a saltar de los barcos.....literal


----------



## Hastur (10 Sep 2021)

Cuando daba ZIM el dividendo ?


----------



## Bijouk (10 Sep 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Cuando daba ZIM el dividendo ?



15.09.21 creo


----------



## juanmas (10 Sep 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Cuando daba ZIM el dividendo ?



ZIM está cotizando ex-dividend desde el 24 de agosto. Lafecha estimada de pago es el 15 de septiembre.


----------



## Reboot (10 Sep 2021)

Hastur dijo:


> Empiezan las ratas a saltar de los barcos.....literal



Por qué? Qué ha pasado? A quién te refieres con ratas, a minoristas, a fondos o a cortos?


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Sep 2021)

Al final el cierre semanal parece que no va a ser malo del todo... y eso que esta semana la bolsa ha estado flojilla en general.

A ver la proxíma


----------



## Membroza (10 Sep 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Justo me he salido de ZIM hoy. Si se vuelve a poner a tiro igual le entro.



Yo también he vendido. No voy a mentir, soy un iletrado de los barcos, así que si él se sale parcialmente, yo lo hago del todo, pues prefiero pájaro en mano. NMM sí que me quedo.


----------



## Haselnuss (10 Sep 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Yo también he vendido. No voy a mentir, soy un iletrado de los barcos, así que si él se sale parcialmente, yo lo hago del todo, pues prefiero pájaro en mano. NMM sí que me quedo.



Ídem por aquí, soy nuevo en esto y más aún en barquitos. Ya le he sacado a ZIM una buena tajada, y en NMM sigo y según como amplio (sigo mas o menos lo que leo aquí)


----------



## nitro` (13 Sep 2021)

Los ffa vienen on fire, sobretodo capesize. @CMarlow ya no subes tu update diario!

He hecho cuentas rapidas sobre sblk y me sale un tce para q3 fleetwide de unos 30k, y un dividendo de alrededor de 1.2usd...

Dan ganas de volverle a entrar


----------



## Ricardiano (13 Sep 2021)

$GNK viene con un +7% premarket


----------



## Witosev (13 Sep 2021)

En llamas el dry bulk. Sobre todo capesize. Hay un short squeeze de barcos capesize. 52k el rate diario spot. Los FFAs con subidas muy buenas incluso para el CAL22


----------



## Mascarieri (13 Sep 2021)

Ahí ahí dándole price target de 80 a egle

no voy a aguantar tanto ni de coña pero bueno


----------



## Le_bon_vivant (13 Sep 2021)

¿Y la subida de 10% de $SB? Tiene 4 capes y medio. Entiendo que por el upside con el nuevo precio objetivo que le dan con respecto al precio actual.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Sep 2021)

En ZACKS la dan una calificación de 1 actualmente ( recomiendan compra fuerte según sus valoraciones)


----------



## orovp (13 Sep 2021)

NMM no pasa de los 31-32… 
En el reporte del Q2 tenian 64% de capes expuestos a indice para H2. Un dia de subidas de capes y no rompe los 32


----------



## Mascarieri (13 Sep 2021)

orovp dijo:


> NMM no pasa de los 31-32…
> En el reporte del Q2 tenian 64% de capes expuestos a indice para H2. Un dia de subidas de capes y no rompe los 32



La verdad es que desespera un poco para que mentirnos


----------



## Cormac (13 Sep 2021)

Venimos de 24 hace nada. Claro que me gustaría que pegara otro petardazo hasta los 35 y creara suelo allí.


----------



## Haselnuss (13 Sep 2021)

Le_bon_vivant dijo:


> ¿Y la subida de 10% de $SB? Tiene 4 capes y medio. Entiendo que por el upside con el nuevo precio objetivo que le dan con respecto al precio actual.



Quería preguntar lo mismo, acabo de abrir y veo un +15% ahora, madre mía. A qué se debe?


----------



## juanmas (13 Sep 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Quería preguntar lo mismo, acabo de abrir y veo un +15% ahora, madre mía. A qué se debe?



Why Safe Bulkers Stock Just Popped 12.5% | The Motley Fool


----------



## Mascarieri (13 Sep 2021)

Haselnuss dijo:


> Quería preguntar lo mismo, acabo de abrir y veo un +15% ahora, madre mía. A qué se debe?



Y ship … hoy los barcos on fire


----------



## Cormac (13 Sep 2021)

Lo de los problemas con los barcos ya está llegando a la población. Hoy en una conversación con una compañera de trabajo que empezó por el elevado precio de los coches, me acabó comentando lo que costaba un container a día de hoy. Y yo... ya, ya... algo he oído.


----------



## Haselnuss (13 Sep 2021)

Los que sabéis más, ¿creéis que esto va a subir bien unos días? Es que por ejemplo ZIM y SB (la segunda hoy especialmente) llevan un buen rally, y me gustaría reentrar si veo la oportunidad/corrigen, pero por otro lado veo que se va el barco!


----------



## Cormac (14 Sep 2021)

La 'tormenta perfecta' del comercio marítimo no amaina y los fabricantes se quedan sin soluciones


Todo apuntaba a que sería algo transitorio, como se dice desde las altas instancias económicas con la inflación, pero la realidad está siendo más tozuda. El comercio marítimo no recupera la normalidad que saltó en pedazos con la pandemia y los fabricantes de todo el mundo están sufriendo un...



www.eleconomista.es





*La 'tormenta perfecta' del comercio marítimo no amaina y los fabricantes se quedan sin soluciones*

La concentración del sector en unos pocos operadores no relaja los precios
Mayores costes para unos fabricantes que van aumentando la producción
ING: "Los costes no tienen por qué volver a niveles previos a la pandemia"

Todo apuntaba a que sería algo transitorio, como se dice desde las altas instancias económicas con la inflación, pero la realidad está siendo más tozuda. El comercio marítimo no recupera la normalidad que saltó en pedazos con la pandemia y los fabricantes de todo el mundo están sufriendo un contexto en el que producen más de cara a la recuperación, pero *tienen muchos más problemas para enviar su mercancía* en medio de una 'tormenta perfecta' que no amaina. Los costes se han disparado y escasean las alternativas.


Una de las razones es previa a la pandemia y reside en el sector del transporte marítimo, controlado por unos pocos operadores gigantescos tras años de una progresiva concentración en el sector. *Entre 2016 y 2018, el número de grandes operadores se redujo a la mitad* en un movimiento pensado para dejar atrás la crisis de 2008, especialmente lesiva para el sector. Los operadores más pequeños desaparecieron y se optó por buques más grandes con más carga que hicieran escalas selectivas en Asia con destino a Europa o EEUU.
Ahora, los seis principales operadores controlan más del 70% de toda la capacidad de contenedores, según el proveedor de datos marítimos Alphaliner. Esto ha provocado que, en una situación límite, como la vivida el último año en las cadenas de suministro, el sector la haya afrontado con *menos rutas, menos buques pequeños y menos puertos *que puedan mantener el flujo de mercancías.

El resultado del cóctel explosivo ya se está viendo: *las empresas están pagando al menos cuatro veces más *por trasladar sus productos en comparación con el año pasado y se enfrentan a largos retrasos en las entregas. "Hace unos años recibíamos media docena de ofertas de flete competitivas de las compañías navieras en un par de horas", relata al _Wall Street Jorunal_ un importador textil estadounidense. "Ahora hay que esperar un par de días para recibir una oferta de uno de los grandes, hay que pagar unos fletes disparatados y el envío se retrasa meses. Tenemos las manos atadas".
Este mismo importador revela que pagó 9.500 dólares por reservar un contenedor frente a los 3.000 dólares que pagaba antes de la pandemia. Consiguió ese precio tras negociar con varios transportistas, que en un principio le habían llegado a pedir unos 19.000 dólares. El envío de un contenedor de 40 pies (una medida estándar) de Shanghái a Rotterdam alcanza los 14.000 dólares y de Shanghái a Los Ángeles, los 10.000 dólares. Las tarifas apenas llegaban a los 2.000 dólares antes de la pandemia, según el Drewry World Container Index.







"La mitad de las opciones de envío que encontramos no ofrecen espacio en los barcos durante semanas y hay una carrera para conseguir espacio en la otra mitad", cuenta un gerente de ventas en Atenas. "Pasamos *semanas intentando reservar un solo contenedor*".
Por si fuera poco, alrededor del 60% al 70% de los acuerdos de envío en la ruta Asia-América se realizan a través de acuerdos al contado o a corto plazo, según Michael Wang, analista de President Capital Management. "Ahora los cargueros no firman acuerdos a largo plazo, y la mayoría de los acuerdos se hacen a precios al contado", indica Jason Lo, director ejecutivo del fabricante de equipos para gimnasios Johnson Health. "Es imposible tener una previsión de costes fiable", lamenta.
A un caldo de cultivo sembrado estos años se han sumado los rebrotes provocados por la variante Delta, que han hecho daño en zonas de Asia y que dejan la foto del Evergiven varado en el Canal de Suez como merca anécdota. El celo chino en la contención del virus ha hecho Pekín cerrar este verano importantes puertos a nivel de logística mundial como el de *Ningbo-Zhoushan* o el de *Shenzhen *en cuanto se detectaba algún caso entre los trabajadores. Una circunstancia que demoraba aún más las entregas y elevaba los costes para unos fabricantes que no disponían de alternativas como antaño, cuando podían fletar un buque más pequeño de otro operador para salir del paso. Tampoco han ayudado sucesos como las graves inundaciones que ha habido en diversas regiones de China.
La crítica situación a llevado a grandes empresas a contratar sus propios buques. Walmart, el mayor minorista del mundo, confirmó en agosto que fletó sus propios barcos para trasladar las importaciones asiáticas siguiendo los pasos de *Home Depot*, que lo hacía desde junio. Los operadores admiten que ya están fletando buques más pequeños para enviar mercancías, algo que antes no les resultaba rentable y ahora les puede reportar hasta 150.000 dólares al día, niveles inéditos incluso antes de la pandemia, como reconoce al _WSJ _Evangelos Marinakis, presidente de Capital Maritime, con sede en Atenas.

Los grandes operadores de líneas marítimas se lavan en cierto modo las manos y niegan que detrás de esta situación esté el hecho de que el negocio esté controlado por unos pocos grandes actores. En cambio, ponen el foco en los citados brotes de covid en los centros mundiales de transporte y en las *deficiencias de capacidad en tierra, donde no hay suficiente mano de obra, trenes, camiones y almacenes* para trasladar la carga hacia el interior. "En la costa oeste de EEUU, las terminales no pueden absorber más capacidad", explica Lars Mikael Jensen, responsable en la danesa Moller-Maersk , el mayor operador de buques de carga del mundo. "Hay suficientes buques si pudiéramos llegar a Los Ángeles y zarpar al día siguiente. Pero ahora podemos perder semanas de espera".

Sea como sea, el sector espera pingües beneficios. La consultora de transporte marítimo Drewry dijo en julio que espera que *el sector genere más de 80.000 millones de dólares de beneficios en 2021*, frente a los 25.000 millones del año pasado, impulsados por las elevadas tarifas de los fletes. Sin embargo, hay voces entre los operadores que advierten de la situación. Nils Haupt, portavoz de la naviera alemana Hapag-Lloyd AG asegura que *el sector necesita un 20% más de capacidad para hacer frente a la crisis*. "Los clientes nos gritan. Se quejan de los fletes y de los retrasos. No es algo bueno para las relaciones con los clientes". La naviera francesa de contenedores CMA CGM dijo hace unos días que suspenderá cualquier otro aumento de las tarifas de flete hasta el próximo febrero.

*Los costes no bajarán de inmediato*
¿Cuánto más durará esta 'tormenta perfecta'? Los analistas no son especialmente optimistas. "Aunque el aumento de las tarifas de transporte y la escasez de insumos clave, como los semiconductores, son normales durante las primeras fases de la recuperación, *la magnitud de estos problemas sigue sin tener precedentes*. Es más, los expertos en transporte y semiconductores sugieren que es probable que los retrasos se extiendan hasta bien entrado el próximo año y quizás más allá. (...) La escasez de buques portacontenedores podría durar mucho más", señala Ben May, director de Global Macro Research de Oxford Economics.

Los analistas de Bank Of America (BofA) apuntan en su boletín semanal que "continúa la escasez de contenedores en todo el mundo, y los precios del transporte marítimo siguen subiendo vertiginosamente. Los cierres relacionados con el covid en el sudeste asiático también están afectando a la producción de prendas de vestir, especialmente en Vietnam". Con una fecha de aventura Wang, de President Capital Management: pronostica que los elevados precios se mantendrán *hasta febrero de 2022*.

Desde ING llegan al extremo de asegurar que aunque la cosa se calme, no se tiene por qué volver a niveles previos a la pandemia. En una nota publicada en junio sus economistas *se hacían eco del aumento de capacidad de los operadores, haciendo hincapié en que no será efectivo hasta 2023 *y en que no devolverá la situación a enero de 2019. "El próximo aumento de la capacidad de transporte marítimo presionará a la baja los costes de transporte, pero no necesariamente devolverá los fletes a sus niveles prepandémicos, ya que los transportistas de contenedores parecen haber aprendido a gestionar mejor la capacidad en sus alianzas", escribían.


----------



## CMarlow (14 Sep 2021)

nitro` dijo:


> Los ffa vienen on fire, sobretodo capesize. @CMarlow ya no subes tu update diario!
> 
> He hecho cuentas rapidas sobre sblk y me sale un tce para q3 fleetwide de unos 30k, y un dividendo de alrededor de 1.2usd...
> 
> Dan ganas de volverle a entrar



Hola Nitro! Sí, ya he dejado de postear por aquí, ya sabes  Nos vemos!


----------



## Mascarieri (14 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hola Nitro! Sí, ya he dejado de postear por aquí, ya sabes  Nos vemos!



Vendiste nmm???
Hoy viene rojizo todo … hay algo con los ffa?


----------



## vayafuturo (14 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hola Nitro! Sí, ya he dejado de postear por aquí, ya sabes  Nos vemos!



Por donde posteas ahora?? se me hacia grato leer tu opinion


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Sep 2021)

CMarlow dijo:


> Hola Nitro! Sí, ya he dejado de postear por aquí, ya sabes  Nos vemos!




No fastidies hombre, con lo que se aprendía con tus posts. Haznos visitas de vez en cuando!


----------



## Mascarieri (14 Sep 2021)

Pues buen hostion hoy


----------



## Value (14 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Pues buen hostion hoy



Es verdad que han bajado los futuros hoy peeero el mercado SPOT ha subido. Está raruno el mercado ultimamente A mi la que me está sorprendiendo es SB (y eso que yo la vendí ayer) menudo COHETE!

Echarle un ojo también si tenéis tiempo al discord que el apartado de barcos suele estar muy activo.









Join the Momentum Financial Discord Server!


Check out the Momentum Financial community on Discord - hang out with 4,336 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.com


----------



## Mascarieri (14 Sep 2021)

Value dijo:


> Es verdad que han bajado los futuros hoy peeero el mercado SPOT ha subido. Está raruno el mercado ultimamente A mi la que me está sorprendiendo es SB (y eso que yo la vendí ayer) menudo COHETE!
> 
> Echarle un ojo también si tenéis tiempo al discord que el apartado de barcos suele estar muy activo.
> 
> ...



Hoy un -4% en mi cartera … surrealista


----------



## Mascarieri (14 Sep 2021)

newsfilter.io


We deliver real-time business and markets news to the world covering FDA approvals, merger & acquisitions, earnings, dividends, SEC filings and more.




newsfilter.io




Esto es simplemente el merger que se ha efectuado no ?


----------



## CMarlow (15 Sep 2021)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Por donde posteas ahora?? se me hacia grato leer tu opinion



Gracias hombre  Estoy por el grupo de discord de Momentum que puso Value


----------



## CMarlow (15 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Vendiste nmm???
> Hoy viene rojizo todo … hay algo con los ffa?



Nooo, hasta el 2023 no vendo. A no ser que pase una catástrofe.


----------



## juanmas (16 Sep 2021)

Bulkers 2020 (2020.NO), hace una presentación en Pareto Securities hoy a las 12:00hrs. La proyección de resultados Q4 a fecha 3 de septiembre no puede ser más favorable: 4 buques operando en TCE a 40,000$/d y 4 buques en spot BCI+35%+scrubber=TCE 54,000$/dia lo que resta de 2021. A fecha de hoy los 4 buques en spot están generando un TCE 70,000$/dia.

Bulkers está cotizando a 150NOK, máximo histórico (ATH), con TP 215NOK @cleaves (120NOK @Mintzmyer -jejej, no cotiza en USA- TP VIE 3a semana agosto). Considerando que opera con un cash breakeven 14500$/día, política de distribución mensual del FCF y dividendo estimado 23% en 2021, cualquier recorte en la cotización podría ser una buena oportunidad para ir tomando posiciones.

https://live.euronext.com/sites/def...86_Company_Presentation_September_16_2021.pdf


----------



## Mascarieri (16 Sep 2021)

Hoy vienen pres rojos , debido a FFas?


----------



## KilianJornet (16 Sep 2021)

@CMarlow hola shur! ¿Cómo es que andas ausente del hilo últimamente?¿Te ha pasado algo? Tus aportaciones eran muy top, mil gracias por ellas, de veras. Junto con @juanmas @Value y @Witosev de lo mejorcito del hilo (no sé si me dejo a alguien).


----------



## herodes2 (16 Sep 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> @CMarlow hola shur! ¿Cómo es que andas ausente del hilo últimamente?¿Te ha pasado algo? Tus aportaciones eran muy top, mil gracias por ellas, de veras. Junto con @juanmas @Value y @Witosev de lo mejorcito del hilo (no sé si me dejo a alguien).



Está todo el mundo por aquí.









Join the Momentum Financial Discord Server!


Check out the Momentum Financial community on Discord - hang out with 4,336 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.com


----------



## CMarlow (17 Sep 2021)

KilianJornet dijo:


> @CMarlow hola shur! ¿Cómo es que andas ausente del hilo últimamente?¿Te ha pasado algo? Tus aportaciones eran muy top, mil gracias por ellas, de veras. Junto con @juanmas @Value y @Witosev de lo mejorcito del hilo (no sé si me dejo a alguien).



Hola! Sí, es lo que dice @herodes2 . Estamos por el discord de Momentum Financial


----------



## juanmas (17 Sep 2021)

Okeanis Eco Tankers sept.2021

Vale la pena dedicarle unos minutillos a la presentación. Las diapositivas 4 y 5 sobre ECO/scrubber vs. convencional, unido a su política de defensa de valor vendiendo activos sobre NAV, explican la capacidad de OET para mantener caja en épocas de vacas flacas para los tankers.

Personalmente a P/NAV 0.70 encuentro que OET es una buena opción para ir posicionándose en espera de la recuperación del mercado. Otra opción interesante sería INSW a P/NAV 0.62, flota más antigua pero con la ventaja de disponer de un porcentaje sustancial de buques de productos que van a ver la recuperación un par de trimestres antes que los dirty-oil.

Cuestión de gustos, yo me quedo con OET, pero si INSW corrije no descarto meterle unos durillos.


----------



## juanmas (17 Sep 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bulkers 2020 (2020.NO), hace una presentación en Pareto Securities hoy a las 12:00hrs. La proyección de resultados Q4 a fecha 3 de septiembre no puede ser más favorable: 4 buques operando en TCE a 40,000$/d y 4 buques en spot BCI+35%+scrubber=TCE 54,000$/dia lo que resta de 2021. A fecha de hoy los 4 buques en spot están generando un TCE 70,000$/dia.
> 
> Bulkers está cotizando a 150NOK, máximo histórico (ATH), con TP 215NOK @cleaves (120NOK @Mintzmyer -jejej, no cotiza en USA- TP VIE 3a semana agosto). Considerando que opera con un cash breakeven 14500$/día, política de distribución mensual del FCF y dividendo estimado 23% en 2021, cualquier recorte en la cotización podría ser una buena oportunidad para ir tomando posiciones.
> 
> https://live.euronext.com/sites/def...86_Company_Presentation_September_16_2021.pdf



Bulkers cotiza hoy ex-dividend, 0.32$ (2.77NOK) correspondientes a reparto caja agosto y van.....


----------



## juanmas (18 Sep 2021)

Con lo bonito que estaba quedando el cuadro y los chinos erre que erre jodiendo la marrana a brochazos. Un día el PCCh se despierta y decide capar el coste de las materias primas y venga a limitar la producción de acero, oye que eso contamina un huevo, el iron ore y el coke están por las nubes; a tomar por culo la cotización de VALE, a ver los capes en Q4 como torean el morlaco. La semana siguiente bancarrota de Evergrande, adivina tú por donde sale la cosa que los chinorris están mas metidos en el cemento que el gran Ansar/Zapatitos por los dosmil y pico y el default puede dejar pequeño al de Lehman-Brothers. Y para terminar, ahora que ya se atisbaba un pequeño repunte en los fletes de los tankers, otra vez la fea a joder el baile. *Sinopec pronóstica estancamiento importaciones de crudo 2021-2026 - Poten Tanker Weekly Opinion 17 sept.**.*


----------



## austral (19 Sep 2021)

¿alguna noticia que explique la caida de los últimos días? de $32 a $29


----------



## Mascarieri (19 Sep 2021)

austral dijo:


> ¿alguna noticia que explique la caida de los últimos días? de $32 a $29



Yo sin tener ni puta idea diría el contagio de evergrande


----------



## juanmas (20 Sep 2021)

Parece que empieza la fiesta. Los capes están sufriendo una buena corrección.



Los futuros dry bulk en línea con el mercado.




Personalmente estoy muy tranquilo, 60% cash aunque alguna put vendida me saldrá rana espero poder pillar alguna ganga.

Mi lista incluye: 2020, SBLK, CMRE, ZIM, DAC, VALE, RIO, IVN, U.UN y un montón del sector energía.

Suerte y atentos al mercado, los fundamentales siguen ahí aunque la demanda se va a contraer por un tiempo. La commodities se van a ir al guano, especialmente el mineral de hierro y los capes se comerán lo grueso de la corrección, en ese sector pueden surgir buenas oportunidades de entrada.


----------



## austral (20 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Yo sin tener ni puta idea diría el contagio de evergrande



Será eso.
De $32 a $29, y ahora a $26
Aqui da igual que tengas buen balance, cualquier cosa afecta y te manda para abajo


----------



## juanmas (20 Sep 2021)

A chorar a Cangas. 




Mañana remontamos


----------



## Reboot (21 Sep 2021)

En cuanto los barcos tosen aquí todos callados con el culo prieto


----------



## Mascarieri (21 Sep 2021)

Reboot dijo:


> En cuanto los barcos tosen aquí todos callados con el culo prieto



Nos hemos pasado al discord es más diver


----------



## Cormac (27 Sep 2021)

Los bazares chinos se resienten: "Vendo un 30% menos y los productos me cuestan un 30% más"


Aunque no ha habido cierres en masa, el comercio asiático de Zaragoza sufre la caída en las ventas y el incremento del coste del transporte marítimo.




www.heraldo.es





*el comercio asiático de Zaragoza sufre la caída en las ventas y el incremento del coste del transporte marítimo.*


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Sep 2021)

Recuperamos casi los 31!

Vamos que nos vamos


----------



## Cormac (28 Sep 2021)

Quinto día consecutivo cerrando en verde. 
Y mas hoy en un día rojo para la Bolsa. 
Si una de las razones que Bolsa baje es por los problemas de suministro, el shipping puede ser un valor seguro.


----------



## Cormac (28 Sep 2021)

Mascarieri dijo:


> Cada vez que veo grin me siento más tonto de no haber entrado con lo que me gustaba desde el principio
> Tengo 5K líquidos pero es que ahora la veo demasiado cohete para entrar



Como la veis para entrar ahora? 
Ha estado castigada estos días por el secondary offering. 
Le queda mas caída u oportunidad de compra? 









Grindrod Shipping Holdings Ltd. Announces Secondary Offering of Ordinary Shares


SINGAPORE, Sept. 22, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Grindrod Shipping Holdings Ltd. (NASDAQ: GRIN) (JSE: GSH) (“Grindrod Shipping” or "Company" or “it” or...




www.globenewswire.com


----------



## austral (29 Sep 2021)

Venga esos 35$, que ya están cerca


----------



## Cormac (29 Sep 2021)

austral dijo:


> Venga esos 35$, que ya están cerca



Cuando veo que ha subido tantos días seguidos me dan ganas de jugármela y vender todo para volver a comprar dos días después. 
Si lo hubiese hecho siempre con esta acción cuando toca estos niveles algunos miles de euros llevaría ganados.


----------



## Cormac (29 Sep 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Como la veis para entrar ahora?
> Ha estado castigada estos días por el secondary offering.
> Le queda mas caída u oportunidad de compra?
> 
> ...



Al final he comprado a 14'94


----------



## Arghhhh (29 Sep 2021)

Cuanto esperais que suba y cuanto me recomendais comprar


----------



## Cormac (29 Sep 2021)

A pesar de bajar, considero que se ha portado. Se nota que está fuerte la acción.
La mayoría de navieras han bajado hoy y NMM llevaba unos cuantos días de subida consecutiva.

En cuanto a Grin espero haber entrado en un suelo. Llevaba muchos palos en pocos días por el secondary offering, que parece que ya ha terminado.
En este caso no han diluido al accionista, sino sobre acciones ya existentes.
Por otra parte venía de ser un cohete y normal que bajase.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Oct 2021)

Dos semanas el mercado pabajo, y NMM se ha portado como una campeona. 32,51 Ahora mismo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Oct 2021)

No sé si habéis hablado de ella porque el hilo es muy largo pero, ¿qué os parece 2020 Bulkers y su 2-3% de dividendo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Oct 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> No sé si habéis hablado de ella porque el hilo es muy largo pero, ¿qué os parece 2020 Bulkers y su 2-3% de dividendo?



Todo eso y mucho más lo tienes en el discord de Momentum. Barcos para aburrir


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Oct 2021)

Yo no tengo discord, y paso ya de bajarme más programas.

Sigo holdeando100% de lo que tengo. NO he soltado ni una en la corrección.

Pasos por el hilo de vez en cuando, aunque sea para saludar.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Nov 2021)

Articulo de Zacks de hoy

Navios Maritime Partners (NMM) Sees Hammer Chart Pattern: Time to Buy?









Navios Maritime Partners (NMM) Sees Hammer Chart Pattern: Time to Buy?


Navios Maritime Partners (NMM) has been struggling lately, but the selling pressure may be coming to an end soon.




www.zacks.com





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zeddar (1 Nov 2021)

Mañana creo que presenta los resultados del Q3 NMM, a ver como van.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Nov 2021)

zeddar dijo:


> Mañana creo que presenta los resultados del Q3 NMM, a ver como van.



Puede pasar cualquier cosa. O nos hundimos o to the moon

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Nov 2021)

Bajada del 3%, pero sigue en el triangulo de confirmación de tendencia. Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Nov 2021)

Otro 2% abajo

Los resultados parece que los darán mañana.



https://www.nasdaq.com/es/market-activity/stocks/nmm/earnings


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Nov 2021)

De momento se siguen retrasando los resultados.

A ver esta semana.

Creo que nos dará alguna alegria

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Nov 2021)

Seguimos informando desde el puente.

He estado mirando un poco los números, y creo que si el trimestre finalmente es bueno, sí que va a despegar.

Los ratios actuales son de auténtica risa:

El PER actual está sobre el 2,5 ( En 2014 el PER estuvo en 10)
El Ratio Precio/Valor contable, en 0,6 ( aunque en este tipo de empresas siempre está por debajo del 1 por lo que he visto)
Los márgenes en el Q2 mejoraron muchísimo.

En resumen, ahora le empresa se está hinchando a ganar dinero.

La gran duda es si va a poder mantener este tren de márgenes, pues venía de unos 5 años muy duros en que estuvo en pérdidas. Parece que el mercado tiene miedo que esto sea solo un espejismo y volvamos a las pérdidas.

Pero por lo que se ve las fletes altos y la escasez de barcos va para largo:










El colapso de los puertos se agrava y pone en peligro la Navidad y el Black Friday


Todo hacía indicar que después de la fuerte recesión económica y la mejora de la situación sanitaria (las vacunas no han llegado a todo el mundo por igual ni mucho menos), los países desarrollados podrían disfrutar de una segunda mitad de 2021 relativamente normal. Aunque la situación es sin...



www.eleconomista.es











La crisis global de suministros enfrenta a los puertos y a los cargueros de España


Estos actores -esenciales en el comercio marítimo- discuten sobre una futura carestía de productos en el país. Mientras, los consumidores finales experimentan los primeros efectos del desabastecimiento.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Nov 2021)

Mañana resultados Q3.






Navios Maritime Partners L.P. Announces the Date for the Release of Third Quarter Ended September 30, 2021 Results, Conference Call and Webcast | Navios Maritime Partners







ir.navios-mlp.com





Hoy subiendo con fuerza. 

Avante toda...


----------



## juanmas (10 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo no tengo discord, y paso ya de bajarme más programas.
> 
> Sigo holdeando100% de lo que tengo. NO he soltado ni una en la corrección.
> 
> Pasos por el hilo de vez en cuando, aunque sea para saludar.



La OPA de exclusión de los Momentums ha tenido un gran éxito. Hay que reconocer que Discord es una aplicación con múltiples posibilidades. El canal en general y el hilo de barcos en partícular tiene mucha participación. Se han incorporado foreros de nivel de "Forocoches" y "Rankia" que contribuyen con aportaciones de calidad. Lamentablemente, abunda la filfa marujil, especialmente en torno a NMM y Angeliki, tan masiva que a veces se hace difícil mantenerse al día, no digo ya meter baza. Me temo que me estoy haciendo mayor para tanta fiesta.

Por aquí me pasaré de vez en cuando, aunque poco tenga que aportar. Un saludo,


----------



## juanmas (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Nov 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 832474




La bolsa es un gran misterio, como las mujeres, no hay quien la entienda. Unos resultados espectaculares, ganando en el trimestre 4,77 (5,97 según he leido en su página web) por acción. En los 9 meses, según su pagina web, ya van 19 euros por acción. A este paso van a tener ganancias en un solo año, equivalentes a la capitalización en bolsa, vamos un PER cercano a 1.... y baja lo cotización.... mi no entender.

Pongo 

*
Earnings/ (loss) per unit:*


  *Three Month
Period Ended
September 30, 2021* *Three Month
Period Ended
September 30, 2020* *Nine Month
Period Ended
September 30, 2021* *Nine Month
Period Ended
September 30, 2020*  *(unaudited)* *(unaudited)* *(unaudited)* *(unaudited)*Earnings/ (loss) attributable to Navios Partners’ unitholders per unit:            Earnings/ (loss) attributable to Navios Partners’ unitholders per common unit, basic $5.97 $0.63 $19.27 $(1.65)Earnings/ (loss) attributable to Navios Partners’ unitholders per common unit, diluted $5.95 $0.63 $19.19 $(1.65)


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Nov 2021)

Ok


Harrymorgan dijo:


> La bolsa es un gran misterio, como las mujeres, no hay quien la entienda. Unos resultados espectaculares, ganando en el trimestre 4,77 (5,97 según he leido en su página web) por acción. En los 9 meses, según su pagina web, ya van 19 euros por acción. A este paso van a tener ganancias en un solo año, equivalentes a la capitalización en bolsa, vamos un PER cercano a 1.... y baja lo cotización.... mi no entender.
> 
> Pongo
> 
> ...




Ok, 4,77 es el EPS ajustado. y 5,97 el EPS sin ajustar

El ajuste se refiere a básicamente a unas ganancias por la venta de 3 barcos:

(1) Adjusted Net Income, Adjusted EBITDA and Adjusted Earnings attributable to Navios Partners’ unitholders per Common Unit basic and diluted for the three month period ended September 30, 2021 have been adjusted to exclude a: (i) $30.9 million gain related to the sale of three of our vessels; (ii) $4.0 million bargain purchase gain upon obtaining control over Navios Acquisition; and (iii) $2.9 million of transaction costs in relation to the Merger.


En todo caso, son unos resultados muy buenos. A ver durante cuanto tiempo se pueden mantener. Ahí está la clave


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Nov 2021)

Bajando casi un 7%,.... estoy por meterle algo


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Nov 2021)

Sigo informando desde la soledad del camarote. Estupendo video de nuestros amigos:



Resumen para vagos.

1º Los resultados hay que considerarlos entre buenos y muy buenos. Excelencia en contendores, regulin en tankers, y en bulkers a ver que pasa los proximos meses.

2º Precio: Si no ha subido hoy con esos resultados, sino que ha bajado un 7% hay que interpretarlo como que la cotización no va a subir a corto. Tampoco se cree que pueda bajar pues el precio es de derribo. Apuestan por lateral a corto, para ver subidas en 2022.

3º Megalomanía de Angeliki: Apuestan a que están haciendo caja enorme para comprar a NM. Esta empresa tiene 1B de deuda, pero con los números en la mano NMM ( ahora con una deuda controlada y mucha liquidez) podría tragarse ese bocado. Como inversores Value, podríamos considerar que a largo plazo es bueno, pues se haría una naviera de tres pares de cojones y podría conseguir muchos mejores costes de financiación....
Por el lado negativo, si este es el plan, el accionista debe despedirse de ver un mísero dividendo en los próximos años.


Resumen, del resumen: Sí, podemos llegar a ver las acciones a 100 euros, pero habrá que esperar... bastante.


----------



## Halfredico (11 Nov 2021)

Pues yo en un sector tan cíclico no voy a largo ni loco.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Nov 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Pues yo en un sector tan cíclico no voy a largo ni loco.




Esa es la gracia. Que ahora está en la parte baja del ciclo, y le queda subida... en teoría... ya se verá la realidad


----------



## Hombredepaja (13 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Esa es la gracia. Que ahora está en la parte baja del ciclo, y le queda subida... en teoría... ya se verá la realidad



¿Parte baja del ciclo con los índices de containers en máximos y los de Drybulk también muy altos? En la parte baja del ciclo sólo están los tankers...

Por desgracia la cotización parece que se mueve al ritmo de los futuros del drybulk, si siguen a la baja la cotización se irá también para abajo. Los buenos charters firmados en los containers parece que ya están descontados.


----------



## Hombredepaja (16 Nov 2021)

Yo acabo de liquidar mi posición en NMM y Pangaea esperando comprar más abajo a principios de 2022.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Nov 2021)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Yo acabo de liquidar mi posición en NMM y Pangaea esperando comprar más abajo a principios de 2022.



Parece que has acertado. Hoy bajando un 8% con un par de cojones. Nos vamos a PER 1 de cabeza.

La verdad es que ahora técnicamente tiene mala pinta, pero tampoco creo que pueda bajar mucho más.... salvo que haya algo que se nos escape. 

Yo de momento me mantengo, espero que estos excesos de venta tenga su rebote


----------



## juanmas (24 Nov 2021)

La verdad que invertir en NMM tiene mucho riesgo, no de perder tu dinero eso es casi imposible a la valoración actual, pero si de quedarte empantanado en un valor estancado. Mientras tanto miras alrededor y casi cualquier valor del sector Container (liners/leasors) y Bulkers están haciendo dinero a paladas y haciendo partícipe de la regalía a los accionistas. 

La almiranta Angeliki tiene muchas cositas que arreglar en casa para pensar en los minoritarios.

Suerte, ánimo y cuidadín que esto no va a durar para siempre.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ene 2022)

Los peores y mejores pronósticos se han confirmado con NMM

Lo malo: Sigue sin romper la directriz bajista que empezó en octubre.

Lo bueno: Ha aguantado como una campeona la bajada. De hecho ha subido ( creo que es la única acción de mi cartera que está ahora más alta que a finales de diciembre), y amaga con romper la puñetera directriz bajista.

Se ha portado bien, y a lo mejor eso trae más compras

Angeliki, mete caña!


----------



## javac (26 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo tengo algo metido en EPD (Entrerprise Products Partners) que es una naviera de trasporte de crudo. Ahora también en horas bajas pero con unos fundamentales de la polla y un dividendo acojonante (8%).
> 
> Estas inversiones contrarian molan, pero hay que tener mucha paciencia para que salgan bien



EPD es un negocio de petroleo, refino y distribución más que una naviera de crudo

La tengo en cartera


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ene 2022)

javac dijo:


> EPD es un negocio de petroleo, refino y distribución más que una naviera de crudo
> 
> La tengo en cartera



Es verdad, buena empresa


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Feb 2022)

29,50!!!! 

A ver los chaluperos ¿ Está despertando o solo un espejismo para tirarla?

¿Alguna noticia de fondo que lo explique?

Coño salid un poco de Discord que no me gusta nada el formato ese

Angeliki en nuestra Reina Diva


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Feb 2022)

33,67!!!! Cierre de ayer.

O hacemos triple techo y nos vamos para abajo, o rompemos y nos ponemos en subida libre.

La próxima semana es clave


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (24 May 2022)

up


----------



## Cormac (24 May 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> up



Estamos todos en el Discord


----------



## Cuqui (24 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Estamos todos en el Discord



Que nick llevas sucia rata?


----------



## Cormac (24 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Que nick llevas sucia rata?



Uno de color dorado


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 May 2022)

Es desesperante la ANgeliki... pero como está el mercado en general tampoco es para quejarse.

El 2Q van a ganar dinero a espuertas.... pero dudo mucho que tenga reflejo en la cotización.. o sí... quien sabe


----------



## Cuqui (25 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es desesperante la ANgeliki... pero como está el mercado en general tampoco es para quejarse.
> 
> El 2Q van a ganar dinero a espuertas.... pero dudo mucho que tenga reflejo en la cotización.. o sí... quien sabe



No vamos a pasar los 35 hasta que sus beneficios se vean reflejados en el accionista, eso me parece que a estas alturas es ya mas que evidente. Y mucho me temo que lo va a postergar si, como se espera, se hace con "la filial". Yo no me he salido porque entre muy abajo y ya es una cuestion de orgullo pero el coste de oportunidad con Angeliki es bastante alto.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> No vamos a pasar los 35 hasta que sus beneficios se vean reflejados en el accionista, eso me parece que a estas alturas es ya mas que evidente. Y mucho me temo que lo va a postergar si, como se espera, se hace con "la filial". Yo no me he salido porque entre muy abajo y ya es una cuestion de orgullo pero el coste de oportunidad con Angeliki es bastante alto.



Lo que pasa es que el precio de la acción es tan ridículo que a lo mejor te sales y a los 5 días dobla...

A pesar de nuestra comandante, creo que si estás dentro tiene más peligro salirse que quedarse... aunque eso no quita que sea desesperante


----------



## SrButanero (22 Jun 2022)

A 24,66$ al cierre de ayer y con pinta de que se va a 22$.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Jun 2022)

Buff tiene mala pinta... Estaba esperando un minirrallie para salirme perono llega

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (24 Jun 2022)

Parece que el superciclo se quedó en poco más que un rebujito .


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Jun 2022)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Parece que el superciclo se quedó en poco más que un rebujito .



Los fletes siguen altos. Es la puñetera Angeliki que hace sado con sus accionistas

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrButanero (15 Jul 2022)

Navios Maritime: Market Overly Pessimistic, Trading At Discount


Navios Maritime Partners (NMM) has sold off sharply this year. Read more to see why I think the market is ultimately down too much on NMM stock.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## castolo (28 Jul 2022)

Hoy toca reflote


----------



## Hombredepaja (31 Jul 2022)

Acaban de comprar 36 buques de la matriz (NM) para salvarla de la quiebra.


----------



## Prince Charles (1 Ago 2022)

Especial: Resultados NMM: ¿La redención de Angeliki?


----------



## Felson (1 Ago 2022)

Desde finales del siglo XIX todas las acciones americanas han terminado mal, para los que creían en ellas, incluso para ellos mismos. Todos han acabado muertos.


----------

